# Why are you mad right now?



## Faine

I think this thread would be a good place for people to blow off some steam. 
Share with us why you are mad today... Or what makes you TICK. 

For example, I'll start. 

Today, I was trying to have a nice day with my girlfriend when one thing after another started to slowly ruin it. My German Shepherd snapped his runner in half and today is easter ( everything is closed ) so I cant buy a new one until tomorrow but I have work all day and I cant leave him in the house. I ended up getting one for him and it was WAY too long. I think The differential in my subaru is going. I'm going through Monster energy drink withdrawls cuz i'm broke. 
The fuel level sensor is going as well, so I cant find out how much gas I have. I called subaru and the part is $190. I ran out of body wash today. I have blue xmas lights in my bedroom and half of them blew out today 

Just some ideas... tell us why you're mad right now!


----------



## matt397

My Wife


----------



## Faine

I actually laughed out loud. hahaha


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Spending $300 to credit card debt. Good thing I have $150 left now to finish.


----------



## The Uncreator

My bank account is -$490 and my next check will barely go over $100


----------



## Dan_Vacant

That I have so much chocolate it will go to my hips well it would if I was a woman. But When I drive when ever I turn my mom freaks out saying slow down when I'm only going like 30 mph. Then when I hear my sister say "that isn't fair." or really when any one says that I don't see why every thing has to be fair or how when things don't go someones way it isn't fair. The last one I feel like posting as kids saying "I have the rights to (insert verb here)." when they really have no right till they are a adult, so no you can't be a asshole to my 11 yr old sister just becasue you think you have freedom of speech.


----------



## Adrian-XI

My car got a flat tyre last night on the 2-1/2 hour drive home. Roadside assistance came (after a while) only to discover that my spare doesn't fit my car. Had to get it towed to where it is sitting now out the front of my house. Now everywhere is closed because its a public holiday.

TL;DR, 2-1/2hr drive turned into 6-1/2hr drive + wrecked car tyre.


----------



## ittoa666

Financially inept.


----------



## Guitarman700

Rampant bigotry.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

random youtube trolls


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

My '88 Firebird, which is a fucking money pit and every few months has some problem that needs to be fixed. I was going to get a new paint job for it (black) but the guy I brought it to turned out to be a crackhead and took my money, as well as a bunch of other people's money, and left for Puerto Rico. And the worst part is that he had already started stripping the paint before he left so now it's partially stripped and looks like a piece of shit. I wanna sell it and buy something more reliable, but I need to get it repainted or I won't get nearly as much money for it. I wanna sue the guy, but I don't even no where he is, so I'm not sure if I even have any recourse.  

Of course, I suppose I could have gotten a new paint job from somewhere else, instead of buying a bunch of new guitars.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

ImaDjentleman said:


> random youtube trolls



Oh yeah and that 

I wish the people on other websites were as cool and mature as the people here. When someone posts a youtube video here, all the comments are constructive criticism, but when you watch that same video on youtube and look at the comments there, people are like "[email protected]!"


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

My girlfriend not being clear about ANYTHING. Fortunately we got things straightened out. She was entirely at fault. I was right.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

^ totally, on a cover a have of serrana by jason becker a random fat guy with metallica covers commented "another faggot" and when i asked him why he said "cuz your a big eared ET ass looking bitch!" i just though it was so ironic how he wasn't judging my playing at all, and his argument was based on my appearence, and he was obese!!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^  I don't know what it is about youtube, I mean I love the site, but somehow it manages to attract the biggest assholes on the planet and they always have something to say.



Ocara-Jacob said:


> My girlfriend not being clear about ANYTHING. Fortunately we got things straightened out. She was entirely at fault. I was right.



You won an argument with a woman?! You're my hero.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

^


----------



## JStraitiff

My best friend just moved and the only way i could ever get in touch with him is his home phone because for some reason every fucking person on this planet cant figure out how to keep their cell phone on their person, charged and powered on. I dont understand why people own cell phones if they cant figure out how to answer them or they dont care enough to keep them on their person. I cant wait for the day when i need help and i try to call someone and they dont answer and as a result i die. Only regret would be that i wouldn't be around to watch them feel bad. Soon i am going to make a list of the people who dont answer or return my phone calls/messages and im going to start screening their calls.

Anyway, back on subject slightly, its nearly impossible to contact my friend anymore because he only owns a cell phone now and its not being utilized.




AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^  I don't know what it is about youtube, I mean I love the site, but somehow it manages to attract the biggest assholes on the planet and they always have something to say.



Unfortunately i am one of those assholes, and when i see a video that pisses me off like a crappy demo or a kid talking about how genres of music suck more than others, i find myself needing to censor myself. I type a lot of comments that i dont actually post lol.


----------



## JoeytheChoady

I'm mad because my dick isn't hard.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

JStraitiff said:


> My best friend just moved and the only way i could ever get in touch with him is his home phone because for some reason every fucking person on this planet cant figure out how to keep their cell phone on their person, charged and powered on. I dont understand why people own cell phones if they cant figure out how to answer them or they dont care enough to keep them on their person. I cant wait for the day when i need help and i try to call someone and they dont answer and as a result i die. Only regret would be that i wouldn't be around to watch them feel bad. Soon i am going to make a list of the people who dont answer or return my phone calls/messages and im going to start screening their calls.
> 
> Anyway, back on subject slightly, its nearly impossible to contact my friend anymore because he only owns a cell phone now and its not being utilized.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

JStraitiff said:


> Unfortunately i am one of those assholes, and when i see a video that pisses me off like a crappy demo or a kid talking about how genres of music suck more than others, i find myself needing to censor myself. I type a lot of comments that i dont actually post lol.



See well at least you censor yourself and don't post them lol. I can understand when it's a video of someone saying a certain genre sucks though, they deserve to know how stupid they are. But if it's a cover of a song and they're trying their best but just haven't gotten it down yet, it's better to respectfully tell them how they can improve, rather than just saying they suck.


I hate to admit it, but I've been known to be a little slow to responding to phone calls lol.


----------



## Faine

JoeytheChoady said:


> I'm mad because my dick isn't hard.



Misha: " life is hard when my dick isnt" lol


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

JoeytheChoady said:


> I'm mad because my dick isn't hard.










You're welcome.


----------



## Faine

droollllllll


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

The Uncreator said:


> My bank account is -$490 and my next check will barely go over $100



Ouch!!! i feel ya bro. I tend to use overdraft fees as a credit system every now and then. I'm paying tons of medical/old bills. being broke sucks.


----------



## Faine

My girlfriend is mad cuz her account got hacked and her bank took her debit card. lol. Shes getting a new one soon though. ( but she cant access any of her money )


----------



## ImaDjentleman

@ blackmachines


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm mad becasue I don't have a job to buy gear but I'm sure I'll bitch when I do have a job haha.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

dnt have job: bitches about wanting job
has job: bitches about job


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

ImaDjentleman said:


> @ blackmachines


Lol my bad, I was just trying to help a brutha out.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

ima justa keedin. another thing that pisses me off: KANYE WEEEEST!!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ I was wondering if you had that avatar because you're a fan or to be sarcastic lol. You know you suck when the fucking president of the United States calls you a jerk.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

i am a serious fan.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

not enough bandwidth,here to voice my growing distaste of dumb people.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Mad at myself for some things I'd gotten myself into recently and for the way I handled them when they took the turn for the worse that I knew they inevitably would. 
Mad at myself for not listening to the logical part of my brain that told me so.
Mad at myself for not listening to my best friend who told me the same thing.
Mad at the Quebec government for raising tuition fees. 
Mad at students for striking and picketing classes and denying thousands of other students the right to an education they've already paid for.
Mad at them for thinking that anti-strike means pro-tuition hike.
Mad at my business partner for shitting the bed on a recent job, then booking a vacation so I would have to deal with it.
Mad that my car is falling apart and I don't have the money to fix it. 
Mad that I can't get a regular job so I can stop working this unstable job and sell my car.
Mad that the whole tuition increase situation has cost me the money that could afford the car repairs _and_ half of my semester.
Mad that someone could tell me a straight-faced lie, betray my trust and tell me they still want to be my friend. 
Mad that people can never be accountable for their actions. 
Mad that they take it out on others when they fuck things up for themselves.
Mad that I ever felt bad about some things I said to an ex and calling her out on her bullshit, because I was right all along.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

^ you got some problems bro


----------



## Faine

Damn jeff, I'm sorry you have so many problems.


----------



## tacotiklah

My car. It is eating up every bit of cash that I have and is going to financially ruin me soon. I have the biggest urge to hunt down the guy that sold it to me (who also lied about everything that is wrong with it btw) and beat the ever-loving crap out of him for it. I was going to buy a new bridge pickup for the V, but that's out of the question now. Hell I'm not even sure if I'll have enough to fix her up completely right now, and as a result, I'm going to be walking the rest of this semester because until it passes smog, I can't get it registered.. No passing smog, not tags, no point in driving unless I wanna pay even more in fines and shit. Fuck california and it's smog laws... 

And yeah, fuck bigots and homo/transphobes. Your lack of understanding/desire to understand only proves you are a shitty person and you're a big part of why this country is still socially backwards in a lot of ways. Please go set yourself on fire.


----------



## Faine

^ I'm totally in the same boat with you... I still have to pay taxes on one of my cars... and I did.. then they tell me I have to pass emissions... ( they wouldnt renew my registration ) so i have to drive to the DMV, get dealer plates... get emissions testings, pass... drive BACK to the DMV so I can get my plates. But I'm broke and all my money goes to other dumb things.


----------



## MFB

I ain't even mad


----------



## ImaDjentleman

MFB said:


> I ain't even mad


 Y U NO MAD BRO?


----------



## Blind Theory

I'm mad because my car sucks. I had to spend $63 on gas this week so I could go to a job that won't give me enough hours and only pays me minimum wage. This wouldn't be a huge deal except I have shit I need to save for. Hell, I'm lucky if i get 11mpg in city. It sucks that I didn't get any decision power in my first car. I am also mad because I ran over a small metal object with a hollow center (like it was designed to fuck tires) and had to walk home. Then having to pay to replace the tires. That is money I needed down the drain. 

I'm mad that I can't even begin to think about saving up for a new car to replace the shitty one mentioned above because I have to save for college since I have to pay for it out of pocket this semester. 

I'm mad that I work under one of the worst bosses on I've ever known. Truly fucks up every aspect of the work place and intentionally schedules me like an asshole. I really fucking hate closing a restaurant, not getting home until after 10 then having to wake up at 5:30am to go back. It blows ass.

I'm mad that the education system in America isn't cheaper. It is getting to the point where you almost have to go into massive debt to afford furthering your education. I know I'm going to have to. My parents won't pay for my college and there is only so much scholarships will get me before I have to pay out of pocket and, eventually, start having to take out loans. Especially considering the fact that once school starts I can't work full time to save up the money. Try saving almost $4k in about 3 months working off of minimum wage at MAYBE 20 hours a week. Shit just isn't going to happen when you figure in insurance, gas, phone, etc, etc, etc. 

Shit sucks...shit just really sucks sometimes.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

hah you're sig. seems to be directed at yourself 
but ya, shit sucks


----------



## tacotiklah

I should add that because I got stopped for my bad tags, I also have a court date on May 31st as well. Here's what I envision the judge telling me when he sets the fine:


----------



## Faine

^ dude I totally Agree with the whole " getting yourself in massive debt just to afford college" i was just talking about that with my girlfriend today. Its like... You GOTTA go to school for at least 8 years to get a masters and pay at least 100k just to get a decent job in this economy/country... 
I could be wrong, and I'm sure theres plenty of people who are successful without a college education, but I wish college education was cheaper... I havent gone back to college in a year or so maybe 2. But It'll happen man. You'll find a better job. Things always have a way of falling into place.


----------



## Varcolac

I'm not.

I'm growing slightly annoyed at my inability to sleep tonight, but other than that, life's good.


----------



## Faine

^ yeah... I have work tomorrow and its gonna be a hard day... I always have trouble falling asleep on sunday nights... Hard to get out of the weekend funk and get back to work  Luckily I only have to work 3 days this week.


----------



## JamesM

Nothing I ever do will ever be good enough. 

/collegeangst


----------



## tacotiklah

The bitch of it dude is that in my city, unemployment is above 25% (according to my Intro to Business professor) and as such I'm a full time student. And I'm only trying to get an A.S. in Business. So far I'm 10k in student loan debt and I'm gonna have to see about putting myself in another 10k of debt just to cover all expenses next semester too. Seriously, this is just too much. But it's either this, or go back to living off my mom while I try to find work. And that's all without adding on the fact that I'm pretty much guaranteed job discrimination because of my trans status. (yay for the teabaggers out here that run everything, which explains the ridiculously high unemployment)

I tried like hell to get in on work-study, but because of the high unemployment, it's almost impossible to get funding for work-study because enrollment at this community college is at an all-time high and they actually have to turn a lot of people away every semester because classes fill up within hours of registration. This leads to a massively long waiting period to get approved for work study, provided you qualify to begin with.

Money is just not something I can throw away on a car. Hell I'm already regretting buying a guitar, and that new V of mine will probably have to go back for a refund if I have to pay out the ass anymore for this stupid car.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I say we continue with more guitar porn on this thread.


----------



## Faine

Oh and I ran out of my favorite cologne today... So I took the empty bottle and I " THREW IT ON THE GROUNDDDDDDDD"


----------



## ImaDjentleman




----------



## Blind Theory

I feel fucked in the way of school. ALL my worries and stresses these days are related to paying for college. And to top it off, my dumb ass wants to go into a specialty that practically requires a graduate degree (masters is still not quite up to snuff with it either) to compete at a level that will actually get you somewhere. And even if I didn't want to be in physics it is getting to the point where a basic bachelors degree doesn't mean shit because EVERYONE has a fucking bachelors degree. What's more is that the people with bachelors tend to have them in common degrees so in order to be "better" and not deal with extremely competitive job fields you have to get obscure degrees for bullshit it seems. People wonder why we are falling behind academically and it is because no one can fucking afford to go after high school. Hell, China fucking PAYS for their citizens to come over here and go to college then brings them back to their country to utilize them. And sure, you can get full ride scholarships if you are the perfect student who is involved in every aspect of everything during high school. But chances are that isn't an option for people. Hell, it isn't actually hard to get regular scholarships but the vast majority only cover two years at best, most cover far less than that. Shit fucking sucks. 

I can't work full time while going to college because my degree requires me to be in a class room setting doing experiments and shit which in turn makes it impossible to save up for tuition and books before every semester. I have nothing to fall back on for help so eventually, whether it is this year or next, I am going to have to turn to student loans because none of the scholarships I am eligible for cover anything outside of my sophomore year. In order to gain a competitive advantage in my field I need a graduate degree and it is arguable that I need to go as far as a doctorate so that is a FUCK TON of money I will eventually owe someone. Yeah....life is just grand. College USED to make life better; higher wages, better standard of living, blah, blah, blah...too bad those new wages will be going towards paying off student loans for the next 10-15 years. Welcome to life, ain't it fucking peachy?


----------



## decypher

Fucking Easter, once again hosting my partners ex and his pig.
*sigh*


----------



## Church2224

A few reasons...

1. I just bought a new lawnmower for 600 bucks three weeks ago. Today it broke down and I was pissed. I talked to a couple people on line, turns out Toro, the company who made it, had a recall and ordered all dealers to fix them BEFORE being sold to customers. Well guess my dealer forgot the memo. Toro, good work trying to help us as you are like the ESP/PRS of the mower world, but your dealers need their heads checked and a kick in the ass. 

2. I got too much on my plate right now. I have two jobs, my house to take care of (My dad and I constantly do, my mother only on special occasions helps...), and school work that I am WAY behind on, have terrible allergies right now and I am burned out and I need a vacation. I have missed out on so much with my friends and family and missed so many opportunities, just wish it would all stop so I can rest. and get my head back on straight.

3. I have not played and practiced guitar well in about a year. It is unfortunate as I miss playing guitar a lot like I did back in high school. Gave me something to look forward to. Now I feel like all motivation to practice is gone. On a side note I am pissed I suck at guitar 

4. My dealer has two ESP Horizon FRs, an ESP M-II Maple, and a few Vigiers in stock that I played and fell in love with, and I cannot afford them...

5. I am still single while assholes get any woman they desire. Yep!

6. Hypocrisy of many people I know. 

7. That people think I am an idiot because I am religious and conservative 

8. My dogs are getting older (well not mad, more like depressing)

9. My work truck's gas mileage and gas prices don;t go well together 

Anyway, nothing major (first world problems right? ) but you asked why I was mad


----------



## ZEBOV

My truck gets 16 mpg, I drive about 100 miles per day, gas costs 3.75 per gallon, my 2nd radio transmitter broke so I have no decent music to listen to while driving and I'm not buying another.


----------



## tacotiklah

^ I hear ya on that Zebov. My cd deck/radio is disconnected from my car so I have nothing to listen to while I drive. I've finally broken down and started adding music to my phone and blasting music from my phone while I drive just so that I'll have something to listen to...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Girls. I'm not even in the friend zone. I'm in the ghost zone or something. I've been there for a while. Built a house too. It doesn't biuld straight, but thats OK, a crooked house for a crooked man. Sorry for the reference, I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## caskettheclown

My girlfriend lying about looking for a job...


Other people driving on the road

fast food taking ten minutes when they aren't busy

my computer overheats a lot due to an ex girlfriend being a fucking moron

Job isn't giving me many hours, i'm lucky to get 15 a week and its physically VERY hard on me due to my skin condition but nothing I can do and its only gonna get worse due to summer coming up

Old band fucked me over

No amp

I stay eternally pissed at one of my best friends 

Gas prices going up

and I ain't even mad to be honest....


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

^Glad to hear!


----------



## Varcolac

Faine said:


> ^ yeah... I have work tomorrow and its gonna be a hard day... I always have trouble falling asleep on sunday nights... Hard to get out of the weekend funk and get back to work  Luckily I only have to work 3 days this week.



I never have any trouble falling asleep 99% of the time. Saturday night was my guitarist's and drummer's joint birthday celebrations. Rather silly quantities of alcohol were consumed from about 4:30 onwards. I left the party 'round midnight (Thelonious Monk enters my beer-drinking activities, wait what?), returning home around 2:30ish. I awoke around noon on Sunday and scrambled out the door attempting to make a train to collect a bass I'd won on eBay on Thursday. Somehow I made my train, collected said bass on time, and returned to London with plenty of time left in the day. 

Then, around 6PM, the hangover arrived with all the fury of the ancients. I fell asleep on the couch until 9:30PM. Since waking, I have been quite unable to sleep. I've performed a full setup on the new bass, re-learned my slap technique (it's the first fretted bass I've owned for about eight years), taught myself about 50% of the Red Hot Chili Peppers' basslines by ear, and tried (and failed) to get my head 'round that Bohlen-Pierce tritave insanity.

It is now 6:30AM on Monday. I am not in the least bit tired, but I've wasted most of the last 6 hours trying to sleep. Ugh. Still not mad though.


----------



## Explorer

I'm not liking that Kyle (former member, now banned) thinks he's going to get away with scamming a fellow member here.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...le-kyl3mcg-gmail-com-xzero09-gmail-com-4.html

I've got a solution, though. I wanna fund filing in court for him, get him a member here who's located in the same jurisdiction as Kyle, and get an involuntary refund out of Kyle by getting his wages garnished. 

If it exceeds a certain amount, it might even be fraud or theft. Bonus! On his permanent record! *laugh*


----------



## Cabinet

I'm nervous because my suitcase is stuffed and I take the train back down to Freiburg today. Leaving my family till june 
I'm the most precise and anxious person when i travel


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm mad at myself for not having gotten started on my 5 page Psychology term paper yet. It's not even that hard, although it's the APA format that bugs me for some reason....


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

This thread was started less than 8 hours ago and it already has 3 pages.

We're a bunch of whining bitches.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

^ life just sucks for everyone right now lol


----------



## tacotiklah

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> This thread was started less than 8 hours ago and it already has 3 pages.
> 
> We're a bunch of wining bitches.



Pretty much. I have nothing but first world problems.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Yeah I was just kidding, I make up a good portion of the posts here. 

Things could be better for me too, I definitely thought I would be in school by now, doing something with my life. I'll make it happen though.

I can see this thread lasting a while, whenever something annoys us, we can come here and vent. Good job Faine


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

ghstofperdition said:


> Pretty much. I have nothing but first world problems.



Lol it would awesome if someone with really fucked up problems posted here and then we'd all feel stupid.

"The headhunters have returned, they already got my family yesterday, but I've managed to avoid them so far. Other than that things are pretty good"


----------



## tacotiklah

I know right? 

"It's cool. Just some guy broke into my house last night, murdered my family, raped their corpses, forced me to watch all of this, tortured and imprisoned me, and is allowing me to use the computer to type my good-byes to everyone before I'm next."

And here I am bitching about a car, term papers, and gay rights.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ 

I already posted the Louis C.K. bit about "white people problems" on another thread recently, so I'll just leave this here instead.



Hey back when I used CDs, I would have been pissed if a disc changer ate one of my albums too. I could care less about Counting Crows though.


----------



## MFB

ImaDjentleman said:


> ^ life just sucks for everyone right now lol



Pfft, I STILL ain't even mad!

U jelly?


----------



## Murmel

Because my training pants haven't dried since I washed them yesterday and I can't work out today, so I have to wait til' tomorrow..


----------



## leandroab

I wanna go back to bed right fucking now! I'm so fucking tired and I don't want to fucking go to that fucking college... ahahaha


----------



## Don Vito

I have every reason to be mad, yet I'm not mad. I feel it's better for me to try and ignore that emotion.


----------



## Riffer

My cover band not playing the "younger" places around here. There was a 80 year old dancing on the dance floor at our gig on Friday WTF?


----------



## GhostsofAcid

I owe a family member a good deal of money because of a stupid mistake and have no job, so it looks like some gear might have to go.

I ain't even mad tho because I get to spend my evening with the GF.


----------



## Blake1970

Fantastic thread! I'm pissed because I'm waiting for my benefits provider to post my non-hardship withdrawal so I can pay my light bill and get my TV out of the pawn shop. Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## Infamous Impact




----------



## renzoip

I am mad cause there is too many mad people with internet access.


----------



## nickgray

I'm pissed at my wisdom tooth. Out of the blue that bloody things decided to make my life even more miserable than it already is.


----------



## zakattak192

I'm mad because I haven't gotten laid in 649 days.

God damn it I'm really mad.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

You've been counting?


----------



## zakattak192

Gothic Headhunter said:


> You've been counting?



haha no. I just remember the date so I put it in to here: age calculator at Math Cats


----------



## Captain Axx

I'm (still) mad at my old school. they promised i'd get some help for my final exams, which i didn't, and failed everything except Religious education and Music.

and that whatever i do for someone, and be nice, they always throws it back in my face. 

but apart from that, i'm in a good mood!


----------



## Blake1970

Because of this crap!


----------



## tacotiklah

I have yet another reason to be pissed:
I waited all day friday in the DMV line to get a one day moving permit for my car (it's dated for today) so that I can drive around to mechanics to get it looked at, fixed and hopefully smogged. I need a licensed driver in the car to do this (don't wanna risk driving by myself with only a permit anymore) and said licensed driver (despite knowing about this days in advance and committing to doing this) has completely flaked on me today.
Afaik, you can only get one moving permit and that's it, so there is no rescheduling this. Seriously, I want to choke the fuck out of flaky people right now because they are the bane of my existence and I'm sick of having to rely on unreliable people. That was the whole point of me bothering with a fucking vehicle to begin with.


----------



## sakeido

I'm mad at djent. 

The word, the music, pretty much everything about it. it almost triggers a metaphorical gag reflex when I see somebody describe something as djent music or djenty sounding. It is one of the quickest ways to ensure I will never listen to a band - the only djent bands I've enjoyed are ones that existed well before the movement took off last year, and even then some of the most anticipated bands put out bad albums with enmasculated production, like they completely forgot what kind of music they were making. it was surreal listening to Tesseract's album, which had a thinner and weaker sound overall than any mainstream rock album that has come out in the last two decades. If Porcupine Tree gets heavier on their albums than a full-on metal band does, something has gone seriously wrong.

anyway this is probably the worst possible site to bitch about this on, except maybe Got Djent (FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU) but seriously, fuck this shit. if somebody ever calls my stuff djenty I will set all my guitars on fire and jump off my balcony because it means I have failed at music and life. is this really what happens to every single new metal subgenre?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I don't even pay attention to sub genres. I like Periphery but I don't listen to any other "djent". I'll listen to Death but I hate Cannibal Corpse.
On topic, I hate it when some one finds out that I listen to deatrh metal and then IMMEDIATELY asks me if I listen to Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Riffer

I'm mad because someone thought Dubstep was good.


----------



## tacotiklah

Riffer said:


> I'm mad because someone thought Dubstep was good.



Yeah I got no  for dubstep either. 

I agree with pretty much everything Sakeido posted too. Djent reminds me too much of the Nu Metal fad back in the very early 2000s. Everyone was talking about how cool and awesome it was to wear ridiculous masks onstage while you just chug away on a guitar, and sure enough, (as I predicted it would) it died a horrible and painful death. After taking History of Rock 'N' Roll in school, I've come to realize that for every fad/movement that gains foothold, the opposite of it will emerge and become the new "thing". So by that token, once djent dies out, expect more straight forward and less "prog" sounding stuff to reign supreme. 

Oh and Im angry at the government. I have no idea why, but I am.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

zakattak192 said:


> I'm mad because I haven't gotten laid in 649 days.
> 
> God damn it I'm really mad.


I'm only about 100 days away and I think that is prove that girls that say "I love nerds" are bigger liars then any one because if it were true I think I would post "I'm mad becasue I get laid to much." but I'm not so  to all them liars (the smile is becasue I get time to read and only my cat and I get to see me naked (perverted cat ))


----------



## nickgray

sakeido said:


> The word, the music, pretty much everything about it. it almost triggers a metaphorical gag reflex when I see somebody describe something as djent music or djenty sounding



So you're a djentophobe, eh? You could be a latent djentleman, you know.


----------



## Captain Axx

This has just enraged me.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

if thoose are your friends... unfriend them


----------



## Captain Axx

Gothic Headhunter said:


> if thoose are your friends... unfriend them



thankfully they're not!


----------



## Faine

Wanna know why I'm mad? I get blamed for crap. At my job today I was supposed to " edge rout " some corian counter tops.. sure sounds easy. But I'm new at this job and my boss thinks I pick up on things very quickly and reinforces my confidence with " if you mess up this can really fuck us up so dont " And he leaves me at his shop for 2 hours with a list of things to do. He gives me his router and says " its all set " so I begin to rout the counter top and the bit is TOTALLY NOT AT THE RIGHT HEIGHT AT ALL. great. 






I call my boss and he asks to send him a pic... he quickly calls me back and is like " WHOA WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED? ITS SO FUCKED UP ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY ARGG BLAH BLAH WARGGLE WARGGLE. " So I get yelled at. word. Then I cut the palm of my hand on one the of counter edges too.. oh well whatever. Its all good.


----------



## guitareben

There is absolutely nothing angering me at the moment! 
Well...

...except this video



Tf00t is pretty good (though sometimes he doesn't as argue as well as could be), but the other guy... Oh my, hard to contain my rage! 

He just doesn't get so many basic concepts, askes the same questions all the time, and appears to base his entire belief system of Tfoot O.O

/rant


----------



## Blind Theory

My boss keeps making new rules that seem to be in the best interest of fucking us over during our rushes. She's made some real awesome decisions as of late.

I had a close friend tell me my guitar playing sucks basically. That made me feel like a winner. 

My schedule at work for the next 2 days is designed to fuck me in the ass, I think. 

Hot bitches be crazy...really crazy.


----------



## Ulvhedin

My shelfs with aprox. 800-1000 cds decided to kiss the floor a few hours ago


----------



## Riffer

Faine said:


> Wanna know why I'm mad? I get blamed for crap. At my job today I was supposed to " edge rout " some corian counter tops.. sure sounds easy. But I'm new at this job and my boss thinks I pick up on things very quickly and reinforces my confidence with " if you mess up this can really fuck us up so dont " And he leaves me at his shop for 2 hours with a list of things to do. He gives me his router and says " its all set " so I begin to rout the counter top and the bit is TOTALLY NOT AT THE RIGHT HEIGHT AT ALL. great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call my boss and he asks to send him a pic... he quickly calls me back and is like " WHOA WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED? ITS SO FUCKED UP ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY ARGG BLAH BLAH WARGGLE WARGGLE. " So I get yelled at. word. Then I cut the palm of my hand on one the of counter edges too.. oh well whatever. Its all good.


 That is a seriously fucked up counter there buddy. Also I found this funny but in my head I had the router letting out a sound the whole time you're running the edge of the counter like this "DDDJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNTTT"


----------



## Faine

So my best friend Justin and I had another best friend since we were 4 years old ( were 23 now ) . People called us the 3 musketeers. Anyway he got into drugs... Heavy drugs too, things we've never even heard before... What makes me mad is .. growing up we've always been against drugs and kinda had this cute little pact to never start or get into drugs. I've been around people who were into them and I never wanted to be like them. I also lost 2 friends to drugs as well. I wouldnt say i'm straight edge cuz i'll rarely drink time to time for the appropriate occasion.

To make a long story short... I havent talked to him since last april, Let alone even SAW him since last april. My guess is he could care less about us or is ashamed to talk to us thinking that were mad at him and all this... well I bumped into to him at walmart the other day VERY unexpectedly and I was shocked. I couldnt even say a word. ( he was a heavier set guy ) and he was so thin I couldnt even recognize him. All He said to me was " hey man " and turned and walked away. Thats all he said. I stood there with so many emotions I didnt even say a word back  Thankfully my girlfriend made me feel better in the car on the way home. 

My best friend justin is mad at him though. He didnt even invite him to his wedding this coming August.

Anyway, I guess i'm just sad cuz I miss him and I wish he would come around. 



Oh and my 700th post.


----------



## Faine

Riffer said:


> That is a seriously fucked up counter there buddy. Also I found this funny but in my head I had the router letting out a sound the whole time you're running the edge of the counter like this "DDDJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNTTT"



Hell yeah, I fucked that shit up.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Can we add medical bills to the whole price of education rant? God Forbid you get a major illness in this country. I have crohn's, and owe over $10K in medical bills, 5K of which is for one remicade injection that i got shafted on (figured they might mention the price, ya know). 20% of my wages goes to pay off medical debt, and i'm not even being treated now - eff it, i'd rather suffer than go deeper into debt. Again this is all with insurance. Capitalist medicine is a joke. Maybe they should privatize the police and fire dept too. House in on fire, call 911- "You got insurance??" /end of rant


----------



## Faine

^ I don't even have health insurance at the moment.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

still wish I had a DAMN AMP!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a show this weekend.... and NO AMP... O well.


----------



## Blind Theory

vbshredder said:


> Can we add medical bills to the whole price of education rant? God Forbid you get a major illness in this country. I have crohn's, and owe over $10K in medical bills, 5K of which is for one remicade injection that i got shafted on (figured they might mention the price, ya know). 20% of my wages goes to pay off medical debt, and i'm not even being treated now - eff it, i'd rather suffer than go deeper into debt. Again this is all with insurance. Capitalist medicine is a joke. Maybe they should privatize the police and fire dept too. House in on fire, call 911- "You got insurance??" /end of rant




Definitely something to add to the money clusterfuck that is life. If you don't live in a well off family then you might as well kiss an easy start good bye. Hell, my parents do really well for themselves but they still won't even help pay for college. Life can suck a big ole dick sometimes.


----------



## Faine

mr_rainmaker said:


> still wish I had a DAMN AMP!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a show this weekend.... and NO AMP... O well.




What happened to it? I didnt have an amp either up until a month ago. I had to sell my half stack BECAUSE I WAS BROKE and bills happened.


----------



## ibanezcollector

check the Fedex tracking for my Les Paul which was supposed to show up tomorrow, and now it say Wednesday WTF dont they know their toying with my emotions. Im gassing over here.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

mr_rainmaker said:


> still wish I had a DAMN AMP!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a show this weekend.... and NO AMP... O well.



worst case scenario rig - distortion pedal/pedal board --> PA


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Faine said:


> What happened to it? I didnt have an amp either up until a month ago. I had to sell my half stack BECAUSE I WAS BROKE and bills happened.



my head was stolen long ago and my other two amps, 2x12crate died,and old KMD won`t work,gonna tear it apart tomorrow and fix it hopefully.


----------



## Faine

That sucksssss


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because I can't see my forehead....


----------



## MFB

I'm slightly annoyed that I won't get my new 7 string until Wednesday instead of tomorrow, I just hope someone is home to sign for it; and if not that they bring it to the resident service's desk instead of to the UPS store


----------



## tacotiklah

Singing this tune often lately because of my car:
(Possibly NSFW due to language)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm not really mad right now, but I have a few frustrations I wouldn't mind venting about.

First and foremost, I'm frustrated because I'm stuck in the hospital again. I tore my ACL and ruptured the fuck out of my meniscus and I already spent two weeks in the hospital for the meniscus reconstruction surgery, and after just one week back at my apartment I'm in the hospital again. This time it'll be 7-10 days of physical therapy, then ACL repair surgery, then 2-3 weeks of recovery time. I'll be spending near as makes no difference to the entire month of April in the hospital.



Oh wait, did I mention that I'm in South Korea? Yeah. I've been here for about 6 weeks now and I barely speak any Korean. The nurses and roommates here in the hospital barely speak any English, so most of my time is spent in silence. I seriously might as well be a deaf mute, for as well as I can communicate with the people around here. To makes things even _more_ fun, I haven't had a visitor at all yet so far. During the two week stay, people from my work came to visit me every single day but one. This time around seems to be different, however, because I was dropped off five days ago and I've neither seen nor heard from anybody. I'm oppressively lonely.

All this hospital bullshit isn't free, either. Sure, national insurance here is actually pretty good and I'm getting extra stuff covered by the Korean equivalent of workman's compensation, but I'll still have to pay for some of it out of pocket. That would actually be a little less frustrating, but...


...I haven't gotten fucking paid yet. A month and a half in this country and I gaven't seen a cent (well, a Won). I was supposed to get my first check March 25th, and here I am two weeks later with a late credit card bill and $800 in debt to my boss, who paid the bill for my first hosptial stay, because I sure as shit couldn't (super cool of him, by the way, so there's the silver lining).

My final complaint is that I don't have a guitar here, and I'm really itching to start playing regularly again. I'd buy/save up for one, but... yeah. NO FUCKING MONEY.


grumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## tacotiklah

Well if I could Tim, I'd visit and bring my Mockingbird, RG570, and JRV 7 and hand you some cash. ($20 isn't a pot to piss in, but it's better than nothing). Oh and my little vypyr 15 so there's some sort of amplification.

We could jam and you can laugh your ass off at my wonky appearance and we'd just kick it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

DAMN.... south Korea,if it was me I`d call my countrys consuliut and say, GET ME THE F**K OUT OF THIS COUNTRY AND BACK THE F**K HOME.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ on the bright side, it's SOUTH korea


----------



## Jake

I'm mad because I cant decide which guitar I want to buy next, rg3120 or go for a premium 

thats pretty much it other than everyday bullshit like jobs, and school, and girls but hey I aint even mad


----------



## Blake1970

The IRS pisses me off!


----------



## Faine

Well, I'm about to go into work now and probably get yelled at for ruining that counter top lol. Wish me luck guys <3


----------



## Blake1970

^
good luck!


----------



## Jake

Oh yeah and I have work today, work sucks that makes me mad most of the time


----------



## MikeH

I have $40 to my name.
I don't have a job.
I'm supposed to be moving to Florida in 3 months.
My truck is approaching 200,000 miles.
My truck gets 14mpg.
Gas prices fucking suck.
I can't afford gear for probably the next year, without selling some of my current gear.
My girlfriend constantly puts the responsibility of caring for _our_ new puppy solely on me, so I'm the one waking up every night at 3am to let him out.
I can't afford the tattoos I want.

So mostly everything revolves around money, which I hate. But I just got an interview at a temp agency, so hopefully I can find something to hold me over until my black top job starts (where I make most of my money for the year).


----------



## Kwirk

$$$ for me.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

717ctsjz said:


> I'm mad because I cant decide which guitar I want to buy next, rg3120 or go for a premium
> 
> thats pretty much it other than everyday bullshit like jobs, and school, and girls but hey I aint even mad



Go with the RG3120, I have one and I love it. You can get them used at pretty good prices and they're better made IMO. Once you do that, the issue with girls will resolve itself, because bitches will stay in line and show respect for a man with a nice Ibby. 

Or at least they better...


----------



## Faine

Blake1970 said:


> ^
> good luck!










He fixed it. Phew. And he wasnt even mad.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad cuz I dont have 808's in my 8 string right now lol. I want to trade my BKP aftermath and 2 cepheus pickups for a pair of 808's lol.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Parking ticket. Right outside my own apartment 

And we just got an e-mail from the landlord of a sick apartment that we applied for saying that all our references check out. But he's asking for first _and_ last month's rent in cash when we sign the lease. The régie (I don't know what it is in english, perhaps "rental board"?) stipulates that it's illegal to ask for last month's rent or more than one month's rent in payment. I'm worried because we can't afford to pay 2 months deposit for the new place _and_ cover next month's rent for the place we're in now. I'm worried that if I tell him that it's against the law to ask for last month's rent right now, it'll come across as standoffish. And you don't really want the beginning of your relationship with a prospective landlord to involve the régie. If we tell him we're not cool with paying last month's rent and telling him it's illegal, we're afraid he might say "fuck it" all together and just find someone who's willing to pay the 2 months up front. Touchy situation. And it sucks cuz it's a really, really nice place. Wish me luck!


----------



## matt397

JeffFromMtl said:


> Parking ticket. Right outside my own apartment
> 
> And we just got an e-mail from the landlord of a sick apartment that we applied for saying that all our references check out. But he's asking for first _and_ last month's rent in cash when we sign the lease. The régie (I don't know what it is in english, perhaps "rental board"?) stipulates that it's illegal to ask for last month's rent or more than one month's rent in payment. I'm worried because we can't afford to pay 2 months deposit for the new place _and_ cover next month's rent for the place we're in now. I'm worried that if I tell him that it's against the law to ask for last month's rent right now, it'll come across as standoffish. And you don't really want the beginning of your relationship with a prospective landlord to involve the régie. If we tell him we're not cool with paying last month's rent and telling him it's illegal, we're afraid he might say "fuck it" all together and just find someone who's willing to pay the 2 months up front. Touchy situation. And it sucks cuz it's a really, really nice place. Wish me luck!



Yeah thats kind of the norm in Ontario, our current landlord is pretty cool, we told him we could not afford 2 months up front so we gave him first month plus a 1/4 of last added onto our rent for 4 months. Maybe try that ?


----------



## Jake

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Go with the RG3120, I have one and I love it. You can get them used at pretty good prices and they're better made IMO. Once you do that, the issue with girls will resolve itself, because bitches will stay in line and show respect for a man with a nice Ibby.
> 
> Or at least they better...


haha they respect my modest collection of prestiges 

but if the deal i have worked out for a premium with dimarzios in it for $600 falls through ill be going with a 3120 haha


----------



## JeffFromMtl

matt397 said:


> Yeah thats kind of the norm in Ontario, our current landlord is pretty cool, we told him we could not afford 2 months up front so we gave him first month plus a 1/4 of last added onto our rent for 4 months. Maybe try that ?



Thanks for the advice! I gave him a call with this in mind, and we were able to work something out. We're giving him the first month's deposit when we sign, then we're going to give him last month's deposit after we move in in July. So it essentially works out to us making a deposit for the last month rather than the first  We're going to sign for it this weekend, couldn't be more stoked!

Dig this place: it's the second floor of a triplex and the building is about 100 years old, but it was recently gutted and renovated. We've got a balcony in the front and in the back, 3 bedrooms, granite counter tops, solid oak hardwood floors, exposed brick, the works. It's just outside of the downtown core (which is where we're living now) in a part of town called St-Henri (also commonly referred to as a part of the "sud-ouest"), which was originally an old working-class area that was established around the manufacturing plants along the canal around the time Montreal industrialized. It's also just a block or two away from the Fattal lofts, which are a bunch of industrial spaces that have been converted into venues, one of which is called Death House, which is a small punk/hardcore/metal/grindcore venue I've played before. Also walking distance to the metro line and even my tattoo shop!

Oh, and did I mention I'm fucking stoked!? 


















Not mad anymore.


----------



## Faine

Jeff that's an awesome apartment and I'm glad you were able to get it!!!


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

my picking hand, which is awesome on some days, and shitty on others.

BE CONSISTENT YOU BASTARD.


----------



## Faine

I hate when my hands are really cold. Then I cant play for shit.


----------



## Blake1970

I'm mad because I want a Gibson Dethklock "Thunderhorse" Explorer and I have no money lol...


Gibson Dethklok "Thunderhorse" Explorer | Sweetwater.com 
*
*


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

Blake1970 said:


> I'm mad because I want a Gibson Dethklock "Thunderhorse" Explorer and I have no money lol...
> 
> 
> Gibson Dethklok "Thunderhorse" Explorer | Sweetwater.com



Now i´m even more mad


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

I'm mad because of selfish people who cross the street slow as fuck. 

I was driving home from work today and I was in line behind a bunch of other cars at a 3-way intersection, waiting for the other cars who have the right of way to go by. I see this guy walking down the street and I just knew he was gonna walk in front of us after the cars pass and sure enough, just when the other cars finally passed by, he walks out in front of us at about 1 mph and then by the time he finishes crossing, there was a new line of cars going by that we had to wait for. He could have just waited for us to go and then crossed the street, seeing as the other cars wouldn't have kept him from crossing, but he was a selfish dick. If I were the guy in front, I would have taken my foot off the break and given him a little tap to put some pep in his step. I never get road rage, but his selfishness was ridiculous.

Hey I've got a math problem for that dumb bitch who didn't know what mph means; If an asshole crosses a street that is 1/100th of a mile long at 1 mph, how long will it be before I run his ass over! 

 I'm not even really that mad about it, but still...


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because my boss said he was gonna pay me monday ( didnt ) so then he said he was gonna pay me today ( didnt ) now I dont have any money for gas or anything else until friday. But he said we might not get paid friday either and I'll have to wait until monday


----------



## espman

Just found out that a bridge that I was planning on using for a upcoming build is OVER 600 FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!!
Guess I'm using a Hipshot


----------



## rectifryer

I'm mad that "tonewood" is so expensive.


----------



## Faine

espman said:


> Just found out that a bridge that I was planning on using for a upcoming build is OVER 600 FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!!
> Guess I'm using a Hipshot



What the hell kind of bridge did you use?! haha


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because I cant find an apartment in my price range in the state of CT. everything is ridiculously expensive  Anyone from CT know a decent place like around 500 a month just for rent?


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm mildly annoyed that my song arrangements don't seem to want to "gel" for lack of a better term.


----------



## rectifryer

Guitarman700 said:


> I'm mildly annoyed that my song arrangements don't seem to want to "gel" for lack of a better term.


Work on the last measure of the drums before the following part. Merely changing the beat the snare emphasizes or the backbeat can make parts flow into each other if thats what your going for.


----------



## Guitarman700

rectifryer said:


> Work on the last measure of the drums before the following part. Merely changing the beat the snare emphasizes or the backbeat can make parts flow into each other if thats what your going for.



Huh. Yeah, I think I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## espman

Faine said:


> What the hell kind of bridge did you use?! haha


 Schaller Hannes with piezo elements and the Flagship preamp
Keeep in mind that that was a quote from a local dealer, not directly from Schaller.


----------



## Vinchester

Wow, other people are having troubles with landlord as well!

My previous landlord just cheated my friend of 695 GBP (around 900$) in deposit money simply because he knew my friend graduated and moved out from the UK back to Thailand. We have been trying to contact him for 4 months now but no answer. Can't believe a well-off middle age guy is capable of outright cheating. How can he fucking live with himself? I think my friend's reporting to the authority right about now. Yet another horror story of renting directly from the landlord who just keep your deposit money with himself.


----------



## tacotiklah

Pissed that I'm broke again and that people won't stay on topic in the meme thread. 


R.I.P. to the greatest thread on SSO.


----------



## gunshow86de

You're all about to be mad because of me.

Finally did my taxes. Results: return > $3,000 (that will pay for my last 6 hours of school by itself, score!)

I had a review with my bosses yesterday, and they told me I'm kicking ass so I'm getting a raise starting on this next paycheck.







Yes, I did come to brag.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

gunshow86de said:


> You're all about to be mad because of me.
> 
> Finally did my taxes. Results: return > $3,000 (that will pay for my last 6 hours of school by itself, score!)
> 
> I had a review with my bosses yesterday, and they told me I'm kicking ass so I'm getting a raise starting on this next paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did come to brag.


I'm mad that comedy central changed their logo.


----------



## Bigsby

im mad because i can't figure out how JeffFromMtl knows everything


----------



## Kwirk

When I buy something on eBay and the seller requires IMMEDIATE payment, but doesn't ship it out for a few days.


----------



## Jake

I'm mad because this is my 500th post and todays the one year mark of me joining this place, and I still dont have a blackmachine or an axe fx


----------



## brick

Because my roommate is snoring his damn head off and he won't wake up


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because I'm having monster withdrawals...  I had 2 a day maybe even 3 or 4 for about 3 weeks straight. Yea yea I know theyre probably so bad for you and youre gonna have a heart attack, but theyre SO GOOD ( and they make the work day fly by ) haha. 
anywho.


----------



## Rick

AntoneBigsby said:


> im mad because i can't figure out how JeffFromMtl knows everything





I'm mad because I can't find a fucking drummer to get my band going.


----------



## Riffer

^ I'm mad because I can't find a bassist or a singer for my metal band


----------



## Vostre Roy

Riffer said:


> ^ I'm mad because I can't find a bassist or a singer for my metal band


 
Cheer, I'm in the same boat...


----------



## ZXIIIT

My guitar is making some crazy hum, has no strings on because of a broken tuning machine (hard as fuck to find a single tuning machine for sale) and I cannot do any recordings with it....


----------



## Faine

Wanna know why i'm NOT mad?!?! I just got news that my ex girlfriends new boyfriend ( the guy she cheated on me with ) drove her car that she loves dearly ( subaru impreza with all these mods and crap ) AND REAR ENDED SOMEONE WITH IT. Her car is totaled. MUAHAHAHAHAH. AND his car ( subaru STI ) was repo'd cuz he couldnt make the payments! oh man, karma.


----------



## Riffer

Faine said:


> Wanna know why i'm NOT mad?!?! I just got news that my ex girlfriends new boyfriend ( the guy she cheated on me with ) drove her car that she loves dearly ( subaru impreza with all these mods and crap ) AND REAR ENDED SOMEONE WITH IT. Her car is totaled. MUAHAHAHAHAH. AND his car ( subaru STI ) was repo'd cuz he couldnt make the payments! oh man, karma.


 Karma is the best. I'm waiting to hear some karma happen to my ex


----------



## Blind Theory

I forgot about band problems (how could I have). Over the past 2 years I've literally spent THOUSANDS of dollars on guitars, amps, pickups, strings, picks, repairs, gas to get back and forth between practice and all that shit. Right now I have nothing to show for it except an expensive live set up that I never use. I've sacrificed quite a bit to try and get this going but we seem to be a constant spinning door for drummers, bassists and singers who just shit on us all the time. Hell, our first drummer kept cancelling practice for no reason. He is now in a local band and has an endorsement for cymbals. Our first singer has a few projects that are doing fairly well. I don't know about our first bassist...who cares. Everyone seems to come into my band and then leave a few months later for bigger and better things. It fucking sucks. I've finally just stopped trying and I've been writing my own shit so eventually I will have a solo project thing going. Hopefully that will get me some use out of my unused shit


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm mad because I'm 21 and filled with far too much regret for my age.


----------



## Faine

^ whoa man. Need to vent??


----------



## caskettheclown

My friend ditched me at the last possible seconds to go with his GF to a RHCP's concert.


I would've be perfectly ok with it if I didn't drive all the way to his house to hang out only to have his stepdad tell me he went. All he had to do is call me and tell me and i'd be happy about it.



GOOD NEWS is my ex girlfriend is pregnant and due in the beginning of June! There is no possibility that the baby is mine as I haven't seen or talked to her in over a year. BETTER NEWS is she doesn't know who the father is! Could be one of four people! The guy she is with doesn't know that yet though and thinks it is his.

ALSO she is 19, and lives with her parents in a run down trailer (Because they let it get holes in the floor and go to shit) and they haven't been able to pay bills regularly for the last year.

I don't feel bad for her one bit. I do feel bad for the baby because it deserves so much better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dont really get mad, just kind of anxious for finals


----------



## matt397

JeffFromMtl said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mad anymore.


Thats cool everything worked out for you man, sweet lookin pad too, I like the brick interior.

Im mad because my $700 Motorolla Razr (droid) fell 2 fucking feet from my hand to the ground and completely shattered, then I had to deal with a, ahem, "New Canadian" with an Indian accent so thick I could barely make out what he was saying, tell me that it's my fault for dropping the phone in the first place and that there was nothing they could do to help me. Which in it self is a lie and just a way out of having to deal with a customer.*

Im mad because I bought a dog for my, ahem, "wonderful wife" and kids, brought it home, woke up to a dead dog the next morning. Tried to sort it out with the breeder who demanded we take the dog for an autopsy to a town vet almost 2 hours from where we live, when we suggested local vets, every single one I mentioned she would just say "oh well I don't deal with them anymore", (orly?) so we did some research and found out this breeder is under investigation for fraud and selling dogs with that have contracted the parvo virus. 

Im mad because the government has hiked up our income taxes, my union has raised the amount we pay into our benefits and decreased the amount they cover which results between the 2 in about $70 a week missing from an average paycheck.

*I should note, that is not where the conversation ended and that I ended up having all repairs payed for.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MikeH said:


> I have $40 to my name.
> I don't have a job.
> I'm supposed to be moving to Florida in 3 months.
> My truck is approaching 200,000 miles.
> My truck gets 14mpg.
> Gas prices fucking suck.
> I can't afford gear for probably the next year, without selling some of my current gear.
> My girlfriend constantly puts the responsibility of caring for _our_ new puppy solely on me, so I'm the one waking up every night at 3am to let him out.
> I can't afford the tattoos I want.
> 
> So mostly everything revolves around money, which I hate. But I just got an interview at a temp agency, so hopefully I can find something to hold me over until my black top job starts (where I make most of my money for the year).



Hey man look at it this way; at least money problems can go away. Health problems not so much


----------



## Faine

matt397 said:


> Im mad because I bought a dog for my, ahem, "wonderful wife" and kids, brought it home, woke up to a dead dog the next morning.




uhhhh. wut.  yeah good thing there is an investigation going on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah thats fucked, i can imagine how terrified your kids are


----------



## vampiregenocide

Faine said:


> ^ whoa man. Need to vent??



I tend to use my Tumblr for that.  I don't have any real life problems, I'm just not very good at being a human being. Too complicated and so much bullocks. I'd rather be a shark or a crocodile or a bear.


----------



## matt397

Faine said:


> uhhhh. wut.  yeah good thing there is an investigation going on.


In a sense yeah, it is a good thing. Doesn't do me any good, monetarily. Im out $400 for the dog. I called the cops too, they turned out to be more useless then the SPCA. Everybody seems to be all "la-dee-da sorry bout your luck" or "wish we could do something" 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah thats fucked, i can imagine how terrified your kids are


They weren't scared, just upset. Well specifically my youngest, my oldest (6) was like a rock


----------



## caskettheclown

matt397 said:


> In a sense yeah, it is a good thing. Doesn't do me any good, monetarily. Im out $400 for the dog. I called the cops too, they turned out to be more useless then the SPCA. Everybody seems to be all "la-dee-da sorry bout your luck" or "wish we could do something"
> 
> 
> They weren't scared, just upset. Well specifically my youngest, my oldest (6) was like a rock



For the most part cops won't care to much about helping you unless someone is going around killing all the animals in the area.

If there is a way to get an autopsy on the dog then do it cause it would help dramatically.
Ultimately you'll probably have to take matters into your own hands if possible

Sorry for your loss though


----------



## skeels

matt397 said:


> My Wife



He said "right now", not "for the rest of your life".

Oh wait.


----------



## Blind Theory

This doesn't make me mad as much as it frustrates me...but not even that. So I was thinking, "Hey, I've always wanted to try country just for shits and giggles so I messaged this guy via craigslist who wanted to start a country band saying I can play guitar and I want to try country. Long story short, after watching some country tutorials on the ole Y-tube I have realized I made a big mistake...that playing style is like Chinese to me. I don't know nothing but the heavy metals and that shit just looks hard. It makes me feel like an idiot...and that does kind of make me mad at myself a little bit.


----------



## Faine

^ they probably feel the same when they look at us lol. " the heavy metalz"


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Faine said:


> ^ they probably feel the same when they look at us lol. " the heavy metalz"



I reckon, that thur Rusty Cooley feller is a pickin' away like a methed up chicken glued to a Jack Rabbit in a cornfield in July.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Yep. Yeah, I reckon that that there Alexi Lahio needs a haircut and another one of those, err...uhh, humbucker on his, err, ge-tar.


----------



## Bekanor

I'm mad because the chick I went out with last weekend blew me off this weekend and had I not asked her if we were on for dinner she probably wouldn't have said shit. That makes me madder because it means I should probably keep looking, and that makes me madder because I think I used up all my girl luck getting 2 dates last weekend. 

I'm also mad because I ordered that shred flanders shirt today and I'm going to have to wait fucking ages for it to come from the states and I want it now because deep down I stopped aging at 9.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because I woke up all early got all ready and had an ass kickin breakfast for work only to hear that Instead of going in early, I have to go in a few hours later. Last minute change THANKS.


----------



## Riffer

I'm mad because my A Life Once Lost appreciation thread never gained steam and is like 11 pages buried in General Music discussion but ever other band that is clearly influenced by them has 500 pages of comments in their own thread 

I'm mad because girls be straight trippin' 

I'm mad because I'm still painting my motorcycle and it's going to be super nice next week but the bike won't be done in time to ride 

I'm mad because my phone charger for my car only works when it wants to 

I'm mad because when someone asks me what music I like and I respond with "I mostly listen to metal" they go "Oh, like the AAHHHHRRAAWWWWRRRR, I hate my parents, hail Satan, kill everyone, black eyeliner shit?" Next time I ask someone about their music taste and they say "I listen to Rap" I'm going to say "Oh, like the bitches, hoes, I GOT MONEY!!!, I'm from the streets, NAH' MEAN, YOYOYO, Yeah son!, fuck the cops, WE DA BEST! shit?" Or if they say "I listen to Country" I'll say "Oh, like the Rebel flag, shitty trucks, I drink beer and eat farm foods, go fishing in a pond, racist, uneducated, conservative, wife beating, USA USA USA, pro life shit? 

I'm mad because I actually have stuff to be mad at and I come here to post it


----------



## Gabe_LTD

you know What I hate ?

Bands That Are stuck in the past, And try too hard to be in the 80's, 

bands that sound too much like Asking alexandria 

When high school bands think musicians make a lot of money.


----------



## Faine

My fucking boss was supposed to pay me monday... didnt. Then he said he'll pay me wed... didnt. Then he tells me hes " running on fumes " and cant pay me until the check comes on friday ( today ) he just texted me saying the check didnt clear yet... so yet again he didnt pay me. And That probably means I wont get paid at all this weekend and i'll have to wait till monday. I'm gonna start looking for another job. Not working with a boss like this. ( I started 2 weeks Ago)


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ Damn dude that sucks, that's so unprofessional of him. If he waits too much longer he'll probably be in violation of state law. Well I hope you find another job that you like. The good news is that now is the time that a lot of employers are hiring, so you might be able to find something if you start applying right away.


----------



## Faine

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^ Damn dude that sucks, that's so unprofessional of him. If he waits too much longer he'll probably be in violation of state law. Well I hope you find another job that you like. The good news is that now is the time that a lot of employers are hiring, so you might be able to find something if you start applying right away.



Yeah id like to find another job before I quit this one.


----------



## matt397

Faine said:


> My fucking boss was supposed to pay me monday... didnt. Then he said he'll pay me wed... didnt. Then he tells me hes " running on fumes " and cant pay me until the check comes on friday ( today ) he just texted me saying the check didnt clear yet... so yet again he didnt pay me. And That probably means I wont get paid at all this weekend and i'll have to wait till monday. I'm gonna start looking for another job. Not working with a boss like this. ( I started 2 weeks Ago)


Thats fuckin bullshit, I would lose my mind if someone tried jammin me up like that. Go in on monday an grab some shit for collateral


----------



## Faine

The thing that bothers me most is, ITS THE WEEKEND. and now I cant do anything fun  

and I've worked 2 weeks now without pay and this coming monday will be my 3rd week.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Faine said:


> Yeah id like to find another job before I quit this one. *army of smilies*



Wow you must have a lot of emotions going on at once.


----------



## Faine

LMFAO Yeah i do!


----------



## Faine

I'm mad right now because animal control came to my house and took my cat cuz it bit my neighbor... and theyre gonna see if hes rabid. ( yeah i'm dead serious ) check out my thread


My dad's boat got repo'd today. He's pretty sad about that. It's not his fault though. Times are tough. 

dumb ex decided to write me on facebook saying " I have to tell you, there's this guy walking around wallingford who is your freaking twin. and every time I see him I'm like wtf thats Tom's twin. it's bugging me out. just sayin." like i give a shit at all. Dont talk to me bitch. 


anyway, Thats my day so far.


----------



## TheProgWay

I am pretty damn pissed, if it wasn't for my new Axe Fx Ultra that I got yesterday and worked well with my rig, I'd kill someone. I have been tryign to sell all the pedals I have in my sig. And I went to a local music store where I bought most of the stuff from. They offered me $175 for EVENTIDE PITCHFACTOR and $150 for EVENTIDE MODFACTOR. WTF?!?!?! I AM NEVER GOING BACK TO GET A QUOTE FROM THEM EVER!!! Seriously, wtf?!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ Yeah I recently brought a bunch of old gear to be appraised too. They'll rip you off. The only reason I would sell anything to a music store is if it's something that's not easy to sell, like things that nobody wants. At least you can get rid of the crap and make a little bit of cash in the process. But for the gear you mentioned, you could probably do way better just selling them online yourself.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Gamestop is a pack of theives, too. I traded in COD:Black Ops right before the 3rd map pack came out. Gave me $35 for it when they were selling other used copies for $55. Same with Dead Island. Anything You trade in, they flip it for at least $15 more.


----------



## Joeywilson

I can't see my forehead.


----------



## C2Aye

A pamphlet came through the letter about some Scottish Conservative woman going for re-election for the local council. In it, one of things she pledged to do was to 'protect the local landscape from windfarms'.

I don't know how people can be that dense


----------



## Faine

Joeywilson said:


> I can't see my forehead.



haha ok patrick.


----------



## caskettheclown

My girlfriend looking for another pity party because she thinks she is fat and doesn't want to do anything about it. I'm usually the boyfriend who will give them sympathy when they need it but damn its fucking annoying when they aren't even trying to fix their problems


BTW She isn't fat.


----------



## Faine

Haha, she doesnt believe you?


----------



## TheProgWay

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^ Yeah I recently brought a bunch of old gear to be appraised too. They'll rip you off. The only reason I would sell anything to a music store is if it's something that's not easy to sell, like things that nobody wants. At least you can get rid of the crap and make a little bit of cash in the process. But for the gear you mentioned, you could probably do way better just selling them online yourself.



Yeah no kidding eh


----------



## The Uncreator

I can spend weeks recording a pretty decent, maybe even better than average mix and song and another week or so fine tuning it, putting subtle touches here and there, put everything I have into it and get 1-5 responses on it.

Then, someone can post 20 seconds of two riffs with no other instruments but put AxeFx in the title and it gets 100 of replies.

Fucking hard to get advice and opinions sometimes


----------



## caskettheclown

Faine said:


> Haha, she doesnt believe you?


 
She was picked on a lot growing up and in high school so she has insecurity issues.

We decided that everytime we see each other we are going to go walking at the park and walk a few laps.

She didn't like it at first saying "I'm out of shape so i'll pass out and exercising makes me sick". Both which are just excuses so I just said

"I don't think you are fat and everyone I know agrees with me but you obviously are self conscious about your weight so if you want we will just go to the park and walk around a few laps everytime we see each other. If you don't want to try and fix your problems its really hard for me to be sympathetic towards you. We all need a few words of encouragement and all that but no one likes a pity party."


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I just managed to sell some stuff to raise money for a new amp and it all got wasted as I spent the night in the damn ER,sick as a dog... POOF monies gone....


----------



## matt397

mr_rainmaker said:


> I just managed to sell some stuff to raise money for a new amp and it all got wasted as I spent the night in the damn ER,sick as a dog... POOF monies gone....



G I can't wait until Canada adopts the American health care system 

What were you sick with anyway ?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Nothing.  I don't like being mad. 


But when I do....people go missing


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

The Uncreator said:


> I can spend weeks recording a pretty decent, maybe even better than average mix and song and another week or so fine tuning it, putting subtle touches here and there, put everything I have into it and get 1-5 responses on it.
> 
> Then, someone can post 20 seconds of two riffs with no other instruments but put AxeFx in the title and it gets 100 of replies.
> 
> Fucking hard to get advice and opinions sometimes



I know how you feel.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

matt397 said:


> G I can't wait until Canada adopts the American health care system
> 
> What were you sick with anyway ?




just because you have insurance still dosent mean they will accept it....
I got the diabetes,so every day I walk the line.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because lately my energy needs to be totally supplemented just in order to kick the days ass... I think I've become too dependent on monster energy drinks. I should stop for a week and see if that helps. 


Oh and my 800th post


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ I'm the same way with energy drinks, especially Monster, that's my shit. I'm so used to drinking them so much that they don't even make me feel energized anymore, they just keep me feeling normal. At this point I think I may need them to stay alive.  

Lucky for me, every place I've worked at so far has had energy drinks in the building, so I don't have to go far to get them.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

im mad because my friend needs to quite being an idiot and jumping into relationships just cause the guy says something nice about her. and when the guy ends up rejecting her before they're even together she expects me to be there for her. did i mention shes been doing this recently with my group of friends.

it makes me sick to my fucking stomach when she starts to like one of my good friends. of course i want my friends to be happy and i want her to be happy too but the minute i get around her while shes hitting on my friends it makes me want to kill both of them with a rock


----------



## ittoa666

I'm mad because I had a great weekend off from work, and now I'm sick as hell.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm mad because I deposited $1,300 in cash and checks at the machine at my bank because the bank was closed. The machine accepted the envelope, then said there was an error and the transaction was cancelled, but it didn't give me back my envelope. I went back the next day and they told me everything would be worked out within a week. I _need_ a portion of the money by Thursday and since I just paid the deposit on my new apartment yesterday, if the bank doesn't make good on their word/timeline, I won't have the cash. I should have just kept the goddamn cash on me. It would have avoided this whole headache


----------



## Faine

^ whoa. yeah man I hope that all gets figured out. I really hope it all works out with your apartment too, It looks really nice!

I'm mad because I wanted to get a haircut yesterday ( went to 5 places, all closed because sunday) so I dyed my hair black anyway. lol.


----------



## right_to_rage

I haven't met a cool chick in a long time, and I'm changing to a lower paying job this week for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## steve1

I'm mad because I have too many bits and pieces in too many bits and pieces pots, boxes, and bags. so I can't find the bits and pieces I need.

I have at least 3 3.5mm to 1/4 inch jack converters. Can I find any of them? Hell no.

Edit: I have, however, found the bits and pieces to make one.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Faine said:


> ^ whoa. yeah man I hope that all gets figured out. I really hope it all works out with your apartment too, It looks really nice!
> 
> I'm mad because I wanted to get a haircut yesterday ( went to 5 places, all closed because sunday) so I dyed my hair black anyway. lol.



Yeah, shit's just been going all kinds of wrong for me lately.

On the other hand, the whole apartment thing is all worked out and we signed for it yesterday, I'm averaging a 4.0 GPA on my semester, I just booked 3 big jobs for the next month, have a 4th estimate pending and my girl situation is as good as any man could ask for. There's enough going well for me to just sort of vent about the bad shit here, then forget about it until I either have to deal with it, or let it work itself out if it's something out of my control 

btw, all your hair problems solved:


----------



## matt397

mr_rainmaker said:


> just because you have insurance still dosent mean they will accept it....
> I got the diabetes,so every day I walk the line.



Thats not unlike here in Canada, a lot of things are covered by OHIP but not everything, some cancer meds aren't covered from what I hear


----------



## Winspear

I'm mad because on the first day of the week I finally have free to complete my audio coursework before it's due in, my fucking iLok decides to break. Going to put me back around £50 and make my assignments very stressful. Thanks you stupid fucking piece of shit.


----------



## groph

I've procrastinated like none other this semester. Currently procrastinating a 3500 word anthropology paper that was due on April 3rd. The professor, however, said that he wouldn't be able to have a look at any of the papers until the middle of the month (so right around now) anyway so he said to not worry too much about the due date. This results in me putting it off for another 2 weeks after having put it off all semester. This is a bloody mental illness.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Does anyone ever get the feeling they were born the wrong animal? I think I'd make a far better shark, whale, crocodile or sloth. This human lifestyle isn't my thing at all.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad for a really dumb reason... But I poured my dog a big ass bowl of cold water. As i slowly bent over to put the bowl of water on the floor, he does a circle around me in excitement and his head bumps into the bowl and half of it splashes all over my shoes and the floor and he just continues to be all happy and shit. And i'm all mad and rolling my eyes and sighing all angerly and all this. Shit was in-tents.


----------



## ilyti

I am mad because of money woes as well. 

I NEVER know when I'm going to get paid, because my boss is a scatterbrained grandmother with too much going on in her life. So yeah I do have some sympathy for her, but it's no excuse for waiting a MONTH after the work I've done before I am paid.

I'm also mad because the last two payments I have made to my cell phone have not gone through and I JUST figured out why, and the bank has to pay me back $100+... money went OUT of my account, but the phone company never received it. So tomorrow will be the THIRD trip to the bank.

I'm also mad because of a mistake on my tax return... I got a notice of assessment saying I owe a bunch of money, but then I figured it out, that they only thought I WANTED to pay that much into retirement savings. But I don't, and by law I'm not required to. Hope I'm sending the modified forms to the right address...


----------



## Bekanor

Everything is working and I have 0 to do. 


I know that seems like the best problem to have at work but the day is just dragging on and on and on. Not to mention doing nothing during work hours makes me feel like a scum bag.


----------



## glpg80

USPS Damaged my Tremoverb 120W head that was packaged to their expectations but not with common sense by the seller. IE not pulling tubes, no bubble wrap anywhere, reused a single ply box, etc.

total damages come out to $660.

Spent $100 on ink cartridges to print all of the evidence out, the seller backed out - not admitting fault from packaging - and refused any support.

I get the claim together, proof of ownership, value, damage, quotes together, a letter wrote describing why the original mail receipt, customs receipt, and insurance receipt are shown as images. 30 days pass with no resolution. I call at the 40 day mark to escalate the claim, they answer back via an e-mail marking it resolved - no data on file, no claim received, must resubmit.

So now i have to re-print and resubmit the fucking claim and start the process all over again 

I have owned the amplifier just under 4 months but USPS has had it, i have not even gotten the chance to put it on my bench to start any repairs


----------



## mr_rainmaker

matt397 said:


> Thats not unlike here in Canada, a lot of things are covered by OHIP but not everything, some cancer meds aren't covered from what I hear



yep that`s what the Political machine decides one size fits all,approch to medicine... don`t get me started on asthma inhaler`s the GOV decided they damaged the enviroment so the new inhaler`s barely work,I know a few people who have almost died because of the new inhalers and theres no way to complain,the pharmist just lie through their teeth that quote "your just using it wrong" hahahhaahahhahha freeking retards....


----------



## matt397

mr_rainmaker said:


> yep that`s what the Political machine decides one size fits all,approch to medicine... don`t get me started on asthma inhaler`s the GOV decided they damaged the enviroment so the new inhaler`s barely work,I know a few people who have almost died because of the new inhalers and theres no way to complain,the pharmist just lie through their teeth that quote "your just using it wrong" hahahhaahahhahha freeking retards....



Wow, just wow. So wrong. 

Currently, I am mad at my self for not taking better care of my teeth. As of right now, I am currently experiencing the most pain I've ever been in. I have an infected root. I liken it to a lightning storm in my jaw. I've inflicted a lot of pain on my self over the years but this definitely tops it all. I'm scheduled for a root canal tomorrow afternoon at 4:30 and I know I won't sleep tonight and I absolutely have to go to work tomorrow (fuck being a foreman, responsibility sucks). 

TL;DR Waah, I'm a bitch


----------



## MikeH

I'm more sad. And mad about it because I don't know why I'm sad. I just started a job that I can finally pay bills _and_ save money working at until my better-paying job starts, I just purchased an Axe-FX, my girlfriend and I are doing good, things are going well. I'm just super sad today. I feel emotionally drained and unstable. Like music almost making me cry. It's nonsense, I say.


----------



## kung_fu

I can't find the can of salmon i was going to have for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Faine

^ cat ate it lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Because a guitar trade isn't going how i want it too


----------



## mr_rainmaker

matt397 said:


> Wow, just wow. So wrong.
> 
> Currently, I am mad at my self for not taking better care of my teeth. As of right now, I am currently experiencing the most pain I've ever been in. I have an infected root. I liken it to a lightning storm in my jaw. I've inflicted a lot of pain on my self over the years but this definitely tops it all. I'm scheduled for a root canal tomorrow afternoon at 4:30 and I know I won't sleep tonight and I absolutely have to go to work tomorrow (fuck being a foreman, responsibility sucks).
> 
> TL;DR Waah, I'm a bitch



just wait till your wisdom teeth come in, if ya mouth don`t have the room,and your wife starts a house remodel at the same time.... PHHHHIIIIUUUTTTTT I lived though that, uhhh I`m divorced now and damn happy about it


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm mad because I'm at the end of the most agonizingly stupid project of all time and for the last 2 hours something has happened that fucks everything up. It always stupid stuff, like putting the paper in the printer up side down so the page I'm trying to print goes on top of the old one instead of on the other side. It's not even like I'm learning anything from the project, it's completely pointless. /rant


----------



## Don Vito

That my iPod nano sounds better than my actual computer.


----------



## Faine

^ i really need a new computer. Probably gonna be the next thing I buy. My laptop is like 5 or 6 years old. -__-


----------



## warhead

because I fu****g want a Jackson Warrior x or Ibanez xpt....but I blew my money on RG7620....shiiiit


----------



## mr_rainmaker

warhead said:


> because I fu****g want a Jackson Warrior x or Ibanez xpt....but I blew my money on RG7620....shiiiit



better than hookers and pizza...


----------



## Danukenator

My computer's fan (laptop) just became loud. I need to send the thing in for a warranty repair.


----------



## buffa d

Ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Winspear

EtherealEntity said:


> I'm mad because on the first day of the week I finally have free to complete my audio coursework before it's due in, my fucking iLok decides to break. Going to put me back around £50 and make my assignments very stressful. Thanks you stupid fucking piece of shit.



I'm more mad because it's actually going to cost me more like £150 if I don't want to wait 2 weeks to do this work. What the fuck.


----------



## matt397

mr_rainmaker said:


> just wait till your wisdom teeth come in, if ya mouth don`t have the room,and your wife starts a house remodel at the same time.... PHHHHIIIIUUUTTTTT I lived though that, uhhh I`m divorced now and damn happy about it


All four wisdoms have come through and 2 of them were impacted, all of which were removed. The pain Im in now is worse then I have ever experienced.


----------



## Faine

I got all my wisdom teeth taken out at the same time. It took them 45 minutes and I woke up in the middle of it!! I felt fine when I woke up...maybe a little loopy. The next few days I was sore but nothing too crazy.


----------



## matt397

Faine said:


> I got all my wisdom teeth taken out at the same time. It took them 45 minutes and I woke up in the middle of it!! I felt fine when I woke up...maybe a little loopy. The next few days I was sore but nothing too crazy.



Yeah my wisdoms weren't that bad. I was talking to the assistant dental hygenist there (sooo hot ) and even she said the worst pain she's ever experienced was an infected root. I go in at 4:30 to get it removed and Im counting the minutes as they go by.


----------



## Faine

^ it'll be ok man. the best part is walking to the recovery room. If you're getting anesthesia youll be really loopy and its funny haha. I didnt even swell up or bruise so I was pretty lucky. I also got dissolvable stitches. And I was only sore for 2 or 3 days. I was able to eat solid foods about a week after. The only thing that SUCKED was cleaning out the holes where the W.teeth were. They gave me a little needle like thing that squirted water and I used that to squirt water into the holes to get food out to prevent infections lol


----------



## warhead

mr_rainmaker said:


> better than hookers and pizza...



exactly..hookers and izza are never a good thing...
hookers and blow, on the other hand


----------



## Faine

^


----------



## no_dice

I'm currently mad because I am racking up a ton of medical expenses because no doctor seems to be able to figure out the cause of my lower abdominal pain.


----------



## Faine

^ ouch. That sucks man. I hope they find out soon and stop milkin your bank account.


----------



## USMarine75

no_dice said:


> I'm currently mad because I am racking up a ton of medical expenses because no doctor seems to be able to figure out the cause of my lower abdominal pain.


 
PM me in a couple years...

As for my anger... I want Doug to sell me that Blackmachine B7. I crave his approval.


----------



## no_dice

Faine said:


> ^ ouch. That sucks man. I hope they find out soon and stop milkin your bank account.



Thanks, man. I'm just waiting for the time they'll be like "Here's the problem!" and get it fixed but every time they just say everything looks normal and send me for more tests.



USMarine75 said:


> PM me in a couple years...



Haha, I really hope I'm not still dealing with this by then, but I'll keep you in mind!


----------



## USMarine75

no_dice said:


> Haha, I really hope I'm not still dealing with this by then, but I'll keep you in mind!


 
Have you tried shitting? 

Did they diagnose you with CIAP or FAPS? Just curious if they think you're nucking futs lol.

Oh well, just close your eyes and flip a coin... it's either Crohns or IBS. Or a food allergy... wait now we need a three-sided coin.

Either way, problem solved... That'll be a $100 please.


----------



## no_dice

USMarine75 said:


> Have you tried shitting?
> 
> Did they diagnose you with CIAP or FAPS? Just curious if they think you're nucking futs lol.
> 
> Oh well, just close your eyes and flip a coin... it's either Crohns or IBS. Or a food allergy... wait now we need a three-sided coin.
> 
> Either way, problem solved... That'll be a $100 please.



Haha, I was being general, but the pain is actually closer to the groin. One doctor said I could have appendicitis and sent me to the ER, which was an expensive and useless trip, as the CT scan showed nothing wrong inside me. Blood and urine tests show nothing unusual, and none of the doctors think it's a hernia.

I have to go in next month for urodynamics and cystoscopy, then he's talking about potentially doing some procedure where they burn the nerves so I just don't feel any pain in that area. That seems stupid to me, because I didn't think that pain just happens for no reason.

tl;dr - Lots of getting the runaround for my mystery pain, it sucks. And to answer your question, I poop all the time and it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## USMarine75

^ alright, well make sure you have your bore punched... you know, just for fun. 

50/50 it's testicular torsion or some man-stuff fluid backup. Have your fluids drained and go from there... my male nurse Stealth will help you with that. 

You're up to $200 at this point... I accept paypal.


----------



## Faine

no_dice said:


> Haha, I was being general, but the pain is actually closer to the groin. One doctor said I could have appendicitis and sent me to the ER, which was an expensive and useless trip, as the CT scan showed nothing wrong inside me. Blood and urine tests show nothing unusual, and none of the doctors think it's a hernia.




I hope it's a hernia like right above my right hip. I had one a few summers ago. dude.......shit hurt so bad I couldnt even sit in a car and drive cuz hitting the slightest bumps and your balance is all over the place kicked my ASS. 

Take hot baths or something see if itll relax muscles a bit or something. Maybe you have hardcore gas stuck in your intestines too.


----------



## Jake

Because I was told I cant buy a pedal off of guitar centers used gear website with my own money since im an employee 

keeping in mind im an employee for one more day and the pedal wasnt in my store, and I was using a gift card so I dont see why there is any problem at all here, but obviously according to the store manager there is 
Just wasted my time and gas going over there for that bullshit too


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause my strings from labella still arnt fucking here 3 weeks after i ordered them


----------



## murakami

I work with this stupid old japanese man and he is the typical old style japanese
who fucking thinks he's right all the time. acting like his way is best and literally tells
you how you should live your life as if he is your father. this fucking ass piece of shit
pisses me off!!!

don't worry; i am japanese.

p.s. great thread


----------



## caskettheclown

When I get angry, I write rap music. Whether it stays in my head and never goes anywhere or it goes into a song. It gets the anger out and makes you creative as well.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad right now because I just drove about 12 miles to my job just to hear my boss say " I'll probably only be here for 4 hours today and I probably won't need ya" ....thanks for calling me instead.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^ Dude, it seems like almost all of your problems come from that fucking boss of yours. That guy is so bad at being a boss. I suppose it's just as well that he doesn't need you to work today, it's not like he would pay you anyway.


----------



## Faine

Yeah, I've applied to a few places. I need a full time job. And as soon as I get one I'm quitin this guy so fast.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Just being out of the Hospital and not talking like I used to sucks.

guitar wise- Not playing the way I used to play.


It all takes time to get back to normal(I've been in the Hospital since the 12th of March)


----------



## Faine

^ what happened man? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Faine

UGH MY GODDAMN LAPTOP IS SUCH A PIECE OF SHIT. Its having a heart attack and I can barely have ss.org/youtube/and facebook open without the fan bein super loud and gettin all hot and eventually freezing. It sucks because I'm too broke right now to buy a new computer... The money I have now i'm keeping for backup money incase something happens. you know, that security money 
I had a black macbook but my ex broke it and I sold it...


Anyway...it's like 5-6 years old. Compaq shitty presario F500 widescreen shitty laptop.


----------



## -42-

Faine said:


> Compaq



I believe I have isolated the source of your problem.


----------



## Faine

^ haha, I traded this laptop for an old xbox 360 before I bought the new black xbox with the touch screen buttons and stuff... So I guess it was a fair trade considering I wanted a backup laptop. Whats a good laptop? laptop laptop laptop


----------



## Bekanor

Faine said:


> ^ haha, I traded this laptop for an old xbox 360 before I bought the new black xbox with the touch screen buttons and stuff... So I guess it was a fair trade considering I wanted a backup laptop. Whats a good laptop? laptop laptop laptop



Lenovo. Can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Faine

^ thanks man, I'll check them out.


----------



## ASoC

Faine said:


> Whats a good laptop?


 
I have an Asus and I love it 

As far as being pissed off, the headlight on my car is screwed up, so I'm afraid to drive after dark and get a ticket that I can't afford. Also some lady backed up into me in a parking lot and royally screwed up my paint (on a black car ) and her insurance doesn't want to pay for it even though its clearly her fault. How can it be my fault if her rear bumper hit my door?  Not to mention the fact that she was a total bitch and tried to scare me. The last thing she said before she left? "It's not everyday you hit a cop's wife, huh?" 

Fuck her. She thinks shes better than me? Sorry in advance if anyone takes offense, but I have very little respect for police officers, especially here in LA. If she thinks being married to a cop makes her special, then she is sorely mistaken.

/rant


----------



## Bekanor

They're very affordable and always highly specced for the price tag. For best results, probably buy online. You can usually find a special on them where they double the RAM or something like that.


----------



## Fiction

Lenovo, always lenovo.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Yeah I've heard really great things about Lenovo. I was gonna get one too, but I ended up getting an iMac today.


----------



## Faine

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Yeah I've heard really great things about Lenovo. I was gonna get one too, but I ended up getting an iMac today.



NCD?!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Faine said:


> NCD?!



Lol yeah I'll probably post a thread soon. I won't be setting up the computer for a couple days though, because I'm doing some renovations to the room that it's gonna be in. I'm thinking about upgrading the RAM soon too.


----------



## Faine

I was thinking about gettin a desktop just for that reason... to upgrade it with those empty slots or just change parts out. I would use my 42" flat screen for my computer monitor, surround sound for my speakers and leather couch for my wireless keyboard and mouse  haha


----------



## Fiction

Wasn't mentioned in the chatroom thread


----------



## Faine

Oh, and I get to work in Hartford tomorrow on 4/20.... great, cant wait to get shot or run over by some idiot. 

For those of you who dont live in CT... some parts of Hartford are really ghetto.


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> Lenovo, always lenovo.



They're the best laptop manufacturer that people always seem to forget in the onslaught of Dell, HP and Apple marketing shite.


----------



## morrowcosom

I am pissed because my neurologist put me on valium 2.5 years ago as a crutch, because no one could diagnose my condition (involuntarily rigid muscles and random tendon contractures). 

It turns out 2.5 years later, after valium has eliminated my personality (made me a robot, killing my social life), made it possible to feel joy only the under the most exciting circumstances, made me an idiot (endless brain fog), take unnecessary risks just to feel something, is damaging my vision and making me sensitive to light, made me very unmotivated and very depressed, and killed my dick, I finally realized I was put on poison. 

Hell, I missed two doses because a prescription for it ran out because the prescribers and pharmacy were having communication issues. As a result, two days later, my muscles are tensed up to the point where I can barely get my picking hand in position over the bridge, there are random other severe cramps and weakness throughout my body, and I am having random anger bouts far beyond any anger I have ever rationally experienced. 

I am weaning off this SHIT starting Monday with the help of my new neurologist (a specialist). 

LESSON: Do not take Benzos for any more than a few days or you will lose any resemblance of a pleasant life.


----------



## Faine

^ oh my god. dude get off that shit!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Faine said:


> I was thinking about gettin a desktop just for that reason... to upgrade it with those empty slots or just change parts out. I would use my 42" flat screen for my computer monitor, surround sound for my speakers and leather couch for my wireless keyboard and mouse  haha



 DO IT! That setup with something like a Lenovo IdeaCentre K330 would be awesome. They have other nice models for less or even better ones for more, depending on what you're looking to spend.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Wow morrowcosom, that sucks. I hope you're able to wean off and get back to normal.


----------



## Faine

^ I think I would want to spend around $500. This one looks good.
Lenovo IdeaCentre K330B - 7747 - 6 GB RAM - 3.1 GHz

Hope that link worked!


I could probably build a computer too. Might be cheaper?


----------



## Faine

I'm stuck in a pickle... Some of you might know my situation with one of my jobs working with this woodworker/cabinet maker. 

Anyway, The reason why i'm working with him in the first place is because he said he will teach me how to make guitars. He's made a few and theyre really sick. Hes been a woodworker for 20 years. But his theory is this.. and it does make sense... He wants me to get up to speed on all his tools and learn a little bit before we start making a guitar. He has a really big ass shop with virtually every single tool and machine needed to build a guitar AND FAST. 

But I'm doing corian countertops and thats it. He'll leave me alone in the shop sometimes and I'm still not really sure what I'm doing.

Why I'm in a pickle: I dont like the job, It's really not my thing. . And I could be working with my dad instead doing carpentry/ construction ( my dad owned a business for 17 years ) and learning how to make guitars all by myself on our own tools... and probably fuck up 100 times or make a shitty guitar. 


And It's always like him and my dad are fighting over who gets me what days. 

TL/DR
I wanna work with my dad because his back hurts a lot lately and he might have to get surgery and its a family business... Or work with my other boss and learn how to make guitars because I always wanted to, but I dont like that job. ( really doing it for the knowledge to build guitars) 
What do?


----------



## matt397

Faine said:


> I'm stuck in a pickle... Some of you might know my situation with one of my jobs working with this woodworker/cabinet maker.
> 
> Anyway, The reason why i'm working with him in the first place is because he said he will teach me how to make guitars. He's made a few and theyre really sick. Hes been a woodworker for 20 years. But his theory is this.. and it does make sense... He wants me to get up to speed on all his tools and learn a little bit before we start making a guitar. He has a really big ass shop with virtually every single tool and machine needed to build a guitar AND FAST.
> 
> But I'm doing corian countertops and thats it. He'll leave me alone in the shop sometimes and I'm still not really sure what I'm doing.
> 
> Why I'm in a pickle: I dont like the job, It's really not my thing. . And I could be working with my dad instead doing carpentry/ construction ( my dad owned a business for 17 years ) and learning how to make guitars all by myself on our own tools... and probably fuck up 100 times or make a shitty guitar.
> 
> 
> And It's always like him and my dad are fighting over who gets me what days.
> 
> TL/DR
> I wanna work with my dad because his back hurts a lot lately and he might have to get surgery and its a family business... Or work with my other boss and learn how to make guitars because I always wanted to, but I dont like that job. ( really doing it for the knowledge to build guitars)
> What do?



Well just because you stop working with the guy doesn't mean he will never show you how to build guitars. If I were you considering your dad is in this predicament with his back I would respectfully decline to work with this other guy (that doesn't pay you mind you) and go help out your pops for the time being.

Also do not forget, even though you think what you are currently doing in the shop doesn't apply to building guitars, it does. Every little thing does. Every time you take a measurement, every time you run a cut with that rotor your learning. As far as the guy taking off an leaving you by your self, well thats kind of unprofessional but take advantage of having a whole shop to your self. Don't worry about fucking up, it's part of learning the trade and if he has an issue with the quality of your work just remind him that your just starting to learn the trade and that if he was really concerned about the quality of your work he would stick around to supervise you a bit and coach you through the job until _YOU_ are confident you can work unsupervised.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because my string still arnt here and they havent replied to any of my emails


----------



## MikeH

I'm broke as fuck and my uncle keeps putting off when work is supposed to start. I usually text him asking "Hey, are we working this week?", to which he'll respond "Next week for sure. Text me tomorrow". I text him the next day and get no response. This has happened for about 5 weeks now.

Oh, and my internet connection fucking blows.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

no_dice said:


> Thanks, man. I'm just waiting for the time they'll be like "Here's the problem!" and get it fixed but every time they just say everything looks normal and send me for more tests.
> 
> Haha, I really hope I'm not still dealing with this by then, but I'll keep you in mind!



lower abdominal could be Crohn's Disease, which i have. When it starts getting bad, you get really bad gut pains, like a pair of scissors is trying to pass through your intestine, might want to ask about that


----------



## Bekanor

Because I've been at work for 5 minutes and I'm already out of stuff to do. 

I should be enjoying this cruisy time because the next few weeks are going to be full on and shit but I still feel like I'm getting away with something.


----------



## Faine

^ ouchh that sucks. What do you do??


----------



## Bekanor

Faine said:


> ^ ouchh that sucks. What do you do??



IT Officer. 


I'd deliberately break something, but in the breaking I'd be unconsciously thinking about how to fix it, meaning the job would take about 5 seconds.


----------



## Faine

I forgot to bring the garbage pail down to the end of the driveway. Im not sure if they came yet but I'll probably have to wait until next week 


Edit: garbage man came and he took my shit


----------



## MikeH

I'm out of money, I forgot about the automatic renewal of my Webroot Security once a year, which is $50, which Best Buy charged me yesterday. So I have $19 until I start working, which who knows when the fuck that will be. I have to start selling shit to get by. Oh, and I have to do a metric fuckton of dishes for the 4th time in a row because my girlfriend always has an excuse as to why she can't do them and we don't have a fucking dishwasher.

FUCK.


----------



## Faine

^ same boat man. Luckily I have an Interview tomorrow morning. We'll see how it goes... But however much I have in my pocket now, which is like $40 is all I have for gas for the new job ( if I get it ) until my first pay check ( which is most likely 2 weeks away)


----------



## Faine

Why are apartments so expensive  It's rediculous.



Anyone know a good place/websites to look for apartments? BESIDES CRAIGSLIST? because they're mostly scammers. 
I live in Connecticut.


----------



## SeanSan

I got pick pocketed on the bus on my way home the other day. My iPod is gone


----------



## MFB

Bitches man, bitches


----------



## JamesM

Working on an 88+ page technical report for a group project.

By myself. 

And I need to be studying for finals.


----------



## Necris

3 years later my old bands drummer is still going around the internet trashing the name of our vocalist who died.


----------



## mlp187

I just bombed a math test where I knew how to perform the required tasks. WTF?!?!?
I was supposed to set-up a triple integral in speherical coordinates for the volume of x^2 + y^2 + z^2 = 16 less the half cone z = sqrt(3x^2 + 3y^2). Well I used 2pi/3 <= theta <= pi/3 for my z angle. WTF. Should have been 0 to pi/6. MFer!!! That wasn't the only problem I shit myself on. I literally messed up all of the problems. Yet I know my shit. I can't remember the last time I was so upset. Fuck.


----------



## MFB

mlp187 said:


> I just bombed a math test where I knew how to perform the required tasks. WTF?!?!?
> I was supposed to set-up a triple integral in speherical coordinates for the volume of x^2 + y^2 + z^2 = 16 less the half cone z = sqrt(3x^2 + 3y^2). Well I used 2pi/3 <= theta <= pi/3 for my z angle. WTF. Should have been 0 to pi/6. MFer!!! That wasn't the only problem I shit myself on. I literally messed up all of the problems. Yet I know my shit. I can't remember the last time I was so upset. Fuck.



God damn dude, how did you fuck that up, it's like KIDS STUFF?! 

(said the game design major who can't do math )


----------



## JamesM

Calc III can be a bitch man. Don't beat yourself up. You fucked up, it's over. You just have to keep your head up and keep truckin! 

Here's hopin for partial credit man. 

All you can do is your best. If you tried your hardest, no one can fault you for anything you got.


----------



## mlp187

MFB said:


> God damn dude, how did you fuck that up, it's like KIDS STUFF?!
> 
> (said the game design major who can't do math )


 
 It certainly wasn't easy to learn or practice, but after knocking out these problems so many times it should be somwhat routine... I'm not going to lie, some of the problems I blew it on was because of the algebra.


----------



## mlp187

The Armada said:


> Calc III can be a bitch man. Don't beat yourself up. You fucked up, it's over. You just have to keep your head up and keep truckin!
> 
> Here's hopin for partial credit man.
> 
> All you can do is your best. If you tried your hardest, no one can fault you for anything you got.


 
Thanks a lot, I really appreciate those kind words from someone who has completed the course. I'll be reviewing like a maniac and doing my homework with a vengeance.


----------



## ilyti

MikeH said:


> I'm out of money, I forgot about the automatic renewal of my Webroot Security once a year, which is $50, which Best Buy charged me yesterday. So I have $19 until I start working, which who knows when the fuck that will be. I have to start selling shit to get by. Oh, and I have to do a metric fuckton of dishes for the 4th time in a row because my girlfriend always has an excuse as to why she can't do them and we don't have a fucking dishwasher.
> 
> FUCK.


 
When my wife and I got a portable dishwasher secondhand (FOR $50.00!!!) our lives improved immensely.


----------



## Cyntex

Sucking at driving lessons.. ego shattering


----------



## Don Vito

Bitchin' Headache


----------



## Faine

Just killed 3 spiders in a row. Perks of living in a basement bedroom. Hey, at least it has its own door and its sound proof lol.


----------



## javiereu

Nobody answered my pm's...
I NEED TO BUY THAT ENGL!!!


----------



## MikeH

I'm back into 6s as well. I might trade one of my cheaper ones for a 7 just to have around, as I have an S540 and S470 and the only one that sees playing time is the 540. 6s are nice, though. I lost my appreciation for them and then came back to them and I love them again.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Teaching guitar to people who say things like "Oh I don't use my pinky" or "You're too old to listen to Pantera".

I'm fucking 23! What?


----------



## kevdes93

almsot hit a dog today because the owner was too fucking stupid to put her dog on a leash. Couldnt swerve to miss it because of cars in the oncoming lane. i will not risk my safety or the safety of other drivers because some lady letting her animals play in the street.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

im in this club in my high school called "youth and government" where we go to annapolis and do mock bills in the Maryland Senate and House etc etc

not only is it fun and interesting and i get to slam uber conservatives in debate, but it's the best shot i have at getting laid!

the president of the club who's supposed to be setting an example is a girl that i used to be close friends with, but the lying and using of myself and other people got so out of control that i just stopped talking to her. well she blames me for some of her problems now, after i supported her through her good and bad for 6 years.
she's 17, dating a 24 year old. in order to "clear her thoughts" she stole her parents car and drove herself up to New York. she just had an abortion. the last 2 years in the club at the conference in annapolis she was almost thrown out because she got in a verbal fight with one of the college advisors.
great example for the younger club members, yes?

well we had another 'mandatory' meeting yesterday to get a briefing on what to do Saturday when we leave for the trip. Surprise surprise; she fucked up. she decided to cancel the meeting 3 hours before it happened, only alerting myself and her vice-president. as for the other 6 members in the club, they showed up to see no one was there and that the meeting was in fact not going to take place.

first of all, cancelling a meeting 3 hours before it's to take place is fucking stupid, but not alerting everyone about it?
i was pretty pissed and posted on the facebook group "who's fucking idea was it to cancel the 'mandatory' meeting the day of?"

so she tries to act all grown up and tough and try to maintain some respect from club members that she really lost months ago
and decides she's gonna take it to the school

ironically, the club is with the YMCA, not with the school. there is no affiliation with the school whatsoever.

I can't go on the trip to annapolis, and instead i have to put up with fighting off her trying to get my suspended 30 days from graduation.


----------



## kevdes93

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I can't go on the trip to annapolis, and instead i have to put up with fighting off her trying to get my suspended 30 days from graduation.



why is she trying to get you suspended exactly?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

kevdes93 said:


> why is she trying to get you suspended exactly?


 
on the grounds of 'cyber-bullying,' essentially because i used a curse word

which i don't think i'd get punished for, but i'm still pretty freaked out because i've never been in this situation before


----------



## kevdes93

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> on the grounds of 'cyber-bullying,' essentially because i used a curse word
> 
> which i don't think i'd get punished for, but i'm still pretty freaked out because i've never been in this situation before



i wouldnt sweat it dude. at the end of the day you are a far better person than she is! remember that


----------



## JamesM

Not really mad, but stressed. 

Whelp, here's that depressing point in the semester when everything you've worked your butt off for four months toward is reduced to a sloppy pile of paper on your desk, all in hopes of performing well on something that could completely ruin it all. 

Excuse the poorly stitched photo! I used my cell phone to take the pictures. Lol.


----------



## Faine

^ whoa, good luck man.


----------



## JamesM

Those are just exams, too. 

Thanks dude.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm supposed to be discharged from the hospital tomorrow, but I was just told that this morning's blood culture showed the inflammation levels are too high in my knee and that prevents them from discharging me. I might have to stay for up to a full additional week. That sucks enough on its own, but the whole reason i was supposed to leave tomorrow anyways (the doctor wanted me to stay longer for more physio) is because my contract only allows me to miss a certain number of days before it's voided. That means not only am I stuck here for even longer, but it might cost me my job.

Shit just keeps on piling up, and I'm starting to lose my grasp on my ability to keep my cool. I don't know how I'm going to deal with this for much longer.


----------



## Faine

^ I'm sorry man. You'll get out of there sooner or later. Just hang in there!


----------



## matt397

My company wants me to take supervisors training which would end up having me run jobs for this company all of the time. I'm a 4th term apprentice (90%) of Journey Rate) and on a full 8 hour day if Im running a job I get an extra hour (1 measly hour, no company phone, no rate increase for when Im not running jobs). I have to be held responsible for absolutely everything and if someone gets hurt, Im accountable and if someone dies, I could go to jail. I hate running jobs, I don't feel Im ready for it yet, I lose sleep the night before I find out Im running a job and throughout the duration of the job and I stress out really bad on the job while Im in charge. Though, if I decline the training (which I don't get paid for but I get a certificate that I carry with me for the rest of my career), I fear I would lose my position at work meaning I wouldn't be given as much work and would have to find another job .


----------



## Konfyouzd

I wouldn't say I'm mad per se...

I'm just a bit annoyed with the folks at work. It seems any time a new concept is presented and I seem to get it or want to run with it, anyone who doesn't get it tries to discredit it. Then months down the line when they finally understand, they want to implement it and present the idea as if it's something that hit them during their morning poo.

We're looking into data mining now and the conecpt I suppose is a bit vague and perhaps perplexing to those in non-technical positions. The thing that bothers me is, if you don't understand it, how can you argue that it won't work?

Moreover, it just so happens I've been researching this VERY approach with a friend outside of work for the past 3 - 4 months, so when they brought in a consultant today to talk about this stuff I was pretty much the ONLY person pumped for it and the only person that seemed to get that no matter how many teeny tiny situational issues the non-technical users came up with, they're simply not technical enough to get that unstructured data is unstructured data no matter how you splice it.

On top of that, my partner on this endeavor--the SENIOR software engineer--is classically trained as a film major so all his technical expertise was learned via the internet. I'm not trying to discredit his skills, but there are times when it becomes clear that despite having more real world experience than me, his comprehension of a lot of the theory is lacking. However, he seems to always need to have the last word when I seem to excel in something as if he somehow had something to do with it--or perhaps just to seem like I don't know anything he doesn't know. 

I guess really what it boils down to is that over the course of two years or so I've taken on and successfully completed any task they've thrown at me whether I've seen it before or not. The one time I've actually seen something prior to having it brought up at work, they all think I'm fuckin' nuts bc they don't get it... 

That's why they pay me to come here. Cuz they know everything.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I am upset because my amp sucks as does math homework. 

Also all my friends are out of town. Including the Girlfriend. Sucks for me.


----------



## ilyti

^ I first read that as "My amp sucks at doing math homework."

OK, carry on.


----------



## Cabinet

My friend was over last night toying with my new analog boost pedal (which I love and admire)
While I wasn't looking the fucker thought it'd be a good idea to plug an adapter into it. He decided to plug my Line 6 M13 adapter, which has an out put of something like 200 volts? into this 9 volt pedal. Frying it.

Now I'm so fucking pissed because I dropped a lot of money into that pedal, had it for a few days, now it's fucking fried. This was like, the coolest pedal I ever owned. Used it all the time.


----------



## Pooluke41

I feel that I've gotten worse at guitar..

Over the Course of a week I feel that I've just gone downhill...


----------



## rectifryer

I'm mad because this thread is larger than its protagonist! 

I'm also mad because I'm a grower not a shower


----------



## leandroab

I GOT ROBBED. I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN/WALK AND 2 MOTHERFUCKERS W/ A BIKE PULLED OVER AND TOOK MY IPHONE. SON OF A BITCHES! FUCKING SHIT!

FUCK!


----------



## MFB

Did you install "Where's my iPhone?" on it?


----------



## leandroab

MFB said:


> Did you install "Where's my iPhone?" on it?



No. There is no possible way for me to get it. It's not an option. I'm just "glad" that:
1-Nothing happened to me
2-It was free. My uncle gave it to me. I have my old iphone 3G. 

But still, I was going to sell it. God dammit...


----------



## JamesM

Glad you didn't get shanked man.


----------



## Faine

What. That sucks dude! Good thing nothing happened to you.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm mad because someone just posted a NGD Blackmachine thread. I won't say who... but I'm not happy. 

Oh and no I'm not jealous. Not at all. Not even a little bit. BTW I live in a mini mansion and I'm going to bang my smokeshow wife tonight and I won't even be thinking about the B7 while I'm hitting that. Nope. Not at all. Oh and I benched 285 5 times tonight. Yup. So there. Don't even need a B7. Thing's too light anyways I'd probably break it. Gonna play my Loomis tonight. Yup. A real man's guitar. So there. Sigh.

tl;dr did I mention I'm not jealous? 'cuz I'm not.


----------



## Faine

^


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Mad because scheduling my 17th birthday party is hard. I want about 8 attractive teenage girls. 2 could come. Blah Rescheduled!

Of course now I'm happy that I'm even friends with all these attractive teenage girls! Just not romantically involved.

Plus mad because I can't find (havent even played yet) a minecraft server.


----------



## Augminished

I'm mad because I just some dick in my studio saying that 7 string guitars are worthless... Telling me I need to play through a bass amp or I should leave it up to the bass player. I just about beat him to death with a rock or with one of my guitars. It would have been poetic justice. 

Oh yeah I am also mad because the Fray is a band and people think there are gods gift to music.


----------



## Faine

Oh man, Reminds me. Did you ever see this thread I started???


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...eal-musicians-dont-play-8-string-guitars.html


----------



## Augminished

Faine said:


> Oh man, Reminds me. Did you ever see this thread I started???
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...eal-musicians-dont-play-8-string-guitars.html




 great thread.

Thats pretty much how I handled it. Just my last line was "I like extended range guitars, sorry if I offended you". When he comes back I will have my 8 string out and then we will see 

I don't want to have a pity party but will people ever just shut the fuck up about 7 and 8 string guitars if they don't like them. The good old rule of if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it. Why try and start a fight over a string or two. I wasn't saying you have to use this guitar. It was hanging on my wall and they take that as an invention to argue.

Maybe I will buy a 9 or 10 string just to spite him


----------



## MFB

Because I stumbled onto this ...abomination of a cover despite the fact that the band has been using the song as an intro for how many years? I mean, what the FUCK is with all that wah? It's not even on the god damn stage with them.


----------



## leandroab

MFB said:


> Did you install "Where's my iPhone?" on it?



So, my other iphone has a fucking GPS tracker now.

If I get robbed again, I'll have a location for the police to make a search. 

Fuck robbers.


----------



## Faine

Here we go again.. Waiting for my boss to pay me when he feels like it. I should've gotten paid Friday. I texted him asking if he could Friday. NO RESPONSE ALL DAY. Then Saturday I get a reply " hey I'll txt you if I go to the shop today and I'll pay you" NEVER GOES TO THE SHOP. Now it's sunday... Who thinks I'll get paid today?


----------



## JamesM

Not I. Sunday is a stingy day.


----------



## Bekanor

Staff member called in from home with a problem connecting to the VPN on her new work laptop. 

Ran her through a couple of things, turns out, she didn't have it connected to her home internet connection in any way. 

"Shouldn't that happen automatically?"

-_-

And lucky me, she has no idea how to do it herself so I'm going to do a house call tomorrow to save talking her through it over the phone and having her mishear and misunderstand and have to go through the process 6 times before she gets it right.

Oh well, the extra time I'll have to book for that will probably give me enough time in lieu for a day off, yay!


----------



## Guitarman700

Two words.
Unrequited. Love.
Shit sucks.


----------



## Fiction

Bekanor said:


> house call



Tap It.


----------



## MFB

Because people can't write fleshed out characters when they know other people are going to have to use them


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> Tap It.





Fuck I just pictured the whole thing going down like a bad porno, except with her instead of a hot, jugged out bimbo with daddy issues. Unpleasant to say the least. 

Of course I'd have to do it too, because as awkward as that situation would make things at work, I can't even imagine how much more awkward it would be after turning her down.


----------



## caskettheclown

Not really mad about much, just my sleep schedule for the past few days. Had to get up really early for a job interview, then work overnight the next night. Now i'm up really early for my second interview. I'm so tired.


----------



## Faine

Just drove to my old said job to get paid for one day last week... Only to get pulled over on the way home and my ticket costs more than what I got paid... Dead serious


----------



## The Buttmonkey

^

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Augminished

Well just dealt with the same little fucktard for four hours. 

He said: "You must hate recording my music because it doesn't use a lot of effects" 

Me: "What do you mean I don't use effects on guitar for my personal stuff."

He said: "but you play metal that's all effects"

Me: 

I just said lets keep going. 

He keeps saying I want to sound like the Fray. Can you make me sound like the Fray? I just want to say keep bitchin and you will sound like them 

He also wants tones that sound like The Edge but don't use effects


----------



## Cynic

I've been sick for most of this year, and I feel like I'll never get my life back.


----------



## Asrial

I'm having a rather big school concert tomorrow, where I've been practicing like a fucking madman and preparing a rather big backing track to it.
My main guitar needed a repair, so I sent it to my repair tech. Meanwhile, I break a string on my crappy reserve guitar.
All right, that's managa-NOPE. NOPE.
I get the guitar back, when I return home. The trem was malplaced and the springs in the trem was wonked up. I tried regardless to just loosen the strings slightly, insert trem arm, hold against and just nudge it into place.

Now I got a broken string, no replacement, a huge concert, weeks work just wasted, and maybe a bonked trem unit.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cynic said:


> I've been sick for most of this year, and I feel like I'll never get my life back.



Sick with what?


----------



## Faine

I'm waiting forever to get a drug test takin. And everyone is staring at me because I'm the best dressed person here and everyone looks like they don't give a shit.


----------



## Augminished

Faine said:


> I'm waiting forever to get a drug test takin. And everyone is staring at me because I'm the best dressed person here and everyone looks like they don't give a shit.



Oh god I know that feeling. For my last job I had to get drug tested and this father comes in with his to kids pulling them by there hair. When I was finished and went back to the waiting room there was pregnant women who came in. I just wanted to say what the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## Bekanor

It's only Wednesday.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Faine said:


> Just drove to my old said job to get paid for one day last week... Only to get pulled over on the way home and my ticket costs more than what I got paid... Dead serious



Damn that didn't last long. Dude, that's like the shittiest thing ever...


----------



## Faine

^ seriously haha. Whatever though. It's my luck.


----------



## Cynic

Konfyouzd said:


> Sick with what?



Flu, constipation, anxiety.


----------



## Faine

That sucks dude, feel better soon.


I'm mad because I'm comfortable as fuck i was all cozy and asleep...and it's 4:25am and I woke up cuz I gotta piss so bad. Now I'm wide awake.


----------



## flexkill

Faine said:


> That sucks dude, feel better soon.
> 
> 
> I'm mad because I'm comfortable as fuck i was all cozy and asleep...and it's 4:25am and I woke up cuz I gotta piss so bad. Now I'm wide awake.



close enough to 4:20 ....light up!!!


----------



## Fiction

Because Bitches ain't shit, but hoes n' tricks.


----------



## Faine

Haha good song. And no can do man. I don't do drugs lol


----------



## ManuelB

University. Period. Nothing to say...


----------



## ZEBOV

I want to slit the throat of the motherfucker that stuck a gun in my face to rob the store I work at.


----------



## Faine

^ whoa dude, What happened?


----------



## Inverted11

Faine said:


> ^ whoa dude, What happened?


Memphis happened...


----------



## ZEBOV

Time for me to make a post in the "Why are you happy thread?" thread.


----------



## Don Vito

*EVERYTHING.*


----------



## ZEBOV

Fucking speeding tickets!
Hopefully I can have this dismissed. I'm just outside the courthouse right now.


----------



## Don Vito

Nascar Fans.

That is all.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

PayPal is being an asshole


----------



## matt397

My Roommate/wife's wonderful mother has come down to visit us for 2 whole weeks. I haven't made it one week and I'm already planning on how Im going to dispose of the body. I hear pigs is the way to go, no ?


----------



## Genome

Contracting man flu before going to visit my girlfriend next week.


----------



## Eclipse

I have bad gas and I'm in church.


----------



## Genome

tristanroyster said:


> I have bad gas and I'm in church.



Real gas or the urge to shout "I FUCKING LOVE BLACKMACHINE" during the reverend's sermon?


----------



## BornToLooze

It seems like my playing is getting worse day by day
I can't solo to save my life
I haven't broken a string in like 3 or 4 years...and now that I'm in an online band and recording stuff I've broken 3 in the past week
I'm almost broke and don't have a job
The hard drive in my laptop is fixing to go out and I don't have money for a new one
I lost like 30 pounds and wasn't doing anything to lose it, and now I'm gaining it back and I'm not doing anything different
I was playing with my daughter and she kicked my in the nuts like 30 minutes ago and they still hurt
And my Xbox is being retarded and not wanting to read discs
And I can't think of what to get to finish one of my tattoos


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm pissing brown stuff from my ass, and I'm starving! No sense in eating now, or I'll just piss it out of my ass.


----------



## Demiurge

brutalwizard said:


> FLAKY people on this site pertaining to the classifieds ERRG
> 
> I mean i love most of you guys, but errg



Is it that they don't follow though on transactions, or is it that people with 11-ish posts are totally comfortable with low-balling you by 30% on what you're selling?


----------



## Faine

Skyrim froze


----------



## Pav

Having a full-time job while going to school full-time makes it incredibly difficult to keep up on guitar. Even when I have the free time, I'll turn on my amp and just fall asleep with my guitar in my hands.  I need to regain the discipline that I used to have, but fuck, real life doesn't want to throw me any bones, and practicing once every three days isn't cutting it.


----------



## Fiction

Pav said:


> Having a full-time job while going to school full-time makes it incredibly difficult to keep up on guitar. Even when I have the free time, I'll turn on my amp and just fall asleep with my guitar in my hands.  I need to regain the discipline that I used to have, but fuck, real life doesn't want to throw me any bones, and practicing once every three days isn't cutting it.



Feel for you man, I had that going for 8 weeks and started going insane.. good thing was, once I got back to guitar... boy oh boy could I play, it was like I had a 7 week back-log of creativity


----------



## Valennic

My doctor's office sent me a letter asking me to schedule a followup for my bloodwork, only to tell me that I can't get in till the end of this month. Nevermind the fact that the little order form for MORE bloodwork seems to tell me that I may be pre-diabetic. It's not like that's fucking important or anything.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Coming back from my car dealer shop for my oil change. They did a quick check up for maintenance. Got out of there with a 1580$ estimate. Add to that the 625$ I got to pay for my summer tires.

2200$ on a fucking vehicule I have for less than 2 years and cost me 15,000$. yay.


----------



## Bekanor

Vostre Roy said:


> Coming back from my car dealer shop for my oil change. They did a quick check up for maintenance. Got out of there with a 1580$ estimate. Add to that the 625$ I got to pay for my summer tires.
> 
> 2200$ on a fucking vehicule I have for less than 2 years and cost me 15,000$. yay.



Pays to have a mechanic in the family. My 100,000 kilometre service is only going to cost me $680 in parts.

And then whatever a case of bourbon and coke costs to say thanks for the labour.


----------



## Fiction

Bekanor said:


> And then whatever a case of bourbon and coke costs to say thanks for the labour.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because my dads dr's wont accept his health insurance. He had to get cheaper insurance because his back is giving him so much pain that he cant work anymore. plus his business is slow right now anyway so he cant afford the insurance he used to have. 

He needs an operation on his back because he has degenerative disc's/ arthritis, pinched nerves and slipped discs in his neck. Some days he can barely get out of bed and I just feel so bad for him and theres nothing I can do


----------



## AcousticMinja

I got cheated on, manipulated, and I am back with this person yet again because I don't even know. Mad at myself, but at the same time, hopeful...but also, still not entirely sure. My mind is a mess and I'm trying to just go with the flow of this. If it turns out I'm cheated on again, then I can just be okay and move on. But still..

Also mad that the rest of my life has been in "float" mode. Stuck kind of going with the flow, can't afford my goals, not really doing much with life. But either way, bleh. I'm a guy who likes living for the future. I'm young and I feel as if I should be working towards what I want to make me happy. Yet, as we all know, tuition is going up, some people can't get grants/loans, and it's overall a mess.


----------



## Bekanor

I may have to design a database for some project one of the researchers is tendering for. 

I fucking hate relational database design, and I have a really bad feeling I'm going to have to develop an application to sit on top of it as well. Fuck.


----------



## VILARIKA

brutalwizard said:


> FLAKY people on this site pertaining to the classifieds ERRG
> 
> I mean i love most of you guys, but errg



I hope this wasn't because I didn't respond back to you for a couple days


----------



## teamfive

Im not that really mad but sometimes work pisses me off..
I always hate waking up early in the morning...
After coming home at evening, I dont have time to be resting since I have an Online jobs to do and Im doing all of them at once.. 
This really gave me headache sometimes..


----------



## skeels

Spent two hours putting together an awesome new NGD post last night. Twice.


Maybe tonight i'll try for a third time.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Had a dentist appointment last week. Apparently, even after 3 years of all the ortho treatment in high school, my teeth are still not aligned properly... I got my braces off years ago, so the only way to fix it is to get braces again... At the age of 22. Fuck that. Also, 2 small cavities. But they're apparently so small that they don't really need to fill them for a while if I didn't want them to. Blegh.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

more of a sad thing but i think i just lost one of my best friends...


----------



## Faine

^ I'm sorry man.


----------



## TheBigGroove

I'm not single and the cute girl in my office won't stop texting me. Sorry about your friend though...I went through the same thing last year on a commercial fishing trip. Keep your head up.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm mad at the fact that I cant seem to think like a normal person. Ever. My entire existence feels like a mild anxiety attack. Also, I absolutely cannot stand being touched. Male, female, stranger, or even my own family. Its like nails on a chalkboard.

My first shrink appointment in about a year is next friday. I might consider medication this time around.

To sum it up, I look at what I've become and t makes me mad among other things.


----------



## Bekanor

I saw a picture of a KFC double down and now I really want one but KFCs in Australia will probably never be allowed to make them again.


----------



## Bekanor

brutalwizard said:


> time to make your own



I suppose I could do that, or I could get 2 zinger fillets and stick some nuggets between them. Fuck that'd be good, worth having diarrhoea for a week.


----------



## Faine

Feeding my toilet with poop soup


----------



## Pav

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm mad at the fact that I cant seem to think like a normal person. Ever. My entire existence feels like a mild anxiety attack. Also, I absolutely cannot stand being touched. Male, female, stranger, or even my own family. Its like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> My first shrink appointment in about a year is next friday. I might consider medication this time around.
> 
> To sum it up, I look at what I've become and t makes me mad among other things.


I've been there. There is hope, seriously. A year ago today, my number one ambition in life was suicide. Number two was drugs. Yet today, on the way to work, I was struck by just how much progressive I've made since I set aside my fear of living on medication and realizing it was time to do what needed to be done for myself. Life is too short and there's far too much out there to do and see to spend it questioning yourself.


----------



## misingonestring

Two fights at school today over stupid shit, I'm so glad that I'm graduating this year


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can't get matched with a competent team in League of Legends to save my life. T_T


----------



## cyb

spring allergies are pissin me off!!


----------



## Garrett

Went to the doctor to have a wart removed and i have to have 2 ingrown toenails cutout. which means no water activities for 2 weeks. My gf's birthday is a week after my procedure. My plans to take her to a water park are now cancelled.


----------



## Genome

cyb said:


> spring allergies are pissin me off!!



Count yourself lucky my friend, my allergies run from May to September, and if un-medicated can leave me bedridden.

I'm not pollen's greatest fan, I'll be honest.


----------



## pvtcornflower

Still on deployment


----------



## cyb

genome said:


> Count yourself lucky my friend, my allergies run from May to September, and if un-medicated can leave me bedridden.
> 
> I'm not pollen's greatest fan, I'll be honest.



that really sucks!


----------



## matt397

I'm mad because I'm watching a special on the autopsy of Kaylee Anthony. Justice failed that poor child. I wish they had charged Casey Anthony with 1st degree murder. Sentenced her to life in prison, and placed her in General population. In a Male prison.


----------



## Faine

I dont even know why, But I feel shitty. Last night and today I just felt really down and irritated. Theres no reason, I cant figure out why. I just feel fatigued, annoyed, dont want to be bothered, and agitated. 

Humidity maybe?


----------



## The Beard

My lunch break is almost over, my "Starbucks frappuccino chilled coffee drink" is almost gone, and I have to pee 

>firstworldproblems.jpg


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My idiot doctor put me on painkillers that lead to short term memory loss without telling me


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I have a bunch of jobs queued up on exterior work, and it's been raining on and off for the past 2 weeks. Everything's getting pushed back, and I just want to get back to work.


----------



## Bekanor

Stealthdjentstic said:


> My idiot doctor put me on painkillers that lead to short term memory loss without telling me



Maybe he did tell you and you just forgot. 

Zing!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

brutalwizard said:


> my guitar center never has Any of the monitors or headphones i would like to see. ERG instruments are like a joke here


 
i don't think any guitar center anywhere has any gear that anyone wants to see


while on this gear topic

this dildo at my school that's 'super metal' heard negative reviews when looking for recording units about the pod xt and therefore connects Line 6 to Line 6 and judges me accordingly because i have an HD


----------



## tacotiklah

Mad at my roommate for fucking up my car in a way that is preventing me from taking my driving test yet again, refusing to fix the fuel gauge (the part he fucked up) and as a result, my ticket for driving without a valid license will now go to a grand, as opposed to just a couple hundred bucks had I been able to secure the license before my court date. Even more irksone is my supposed "friends" won't let me use one of their vehicles so I can just finally get this taken care of. And the shit icing on the cake is that since it's my roommate's house, any attempt at recourse leads to me being homeless. Normally, I ask to be wined and dined before being completely fucked over, but I guess this guy didn't get the memo...


----------



## ZEBOV

Turns out that whoever robbed the store I work at wasn't caught after all.
Masked gunmen on run after robbing Domino

And there's also a fake police officer pulling people over and killing them.
My birthday was on the 12th, and I had to work. I've worked on my birthday before, so it's not a big deal at all, but I made $26 from 13 deliveries. After including the lousy $1.25 I get for each delivery, I averaged 75 cents in tips for each delivery.


----------



## Bekanor

One of the construction workers demolishing the old part of our building just came in and took a massive, noxious shit in the toilet right near my cubicle, fucking stinks.


----------



## highlordmugfug

ZEBOV said:


> Turns out that whoever robbed the store I work at wasn't caught after all.
> Masked gunmen on run after robbing Domino
> 
> *And there's also a fake police officer pulling people over and killing them.*
> My birthday was on the 12th, and I had to work. I've worked on my birthday before, so it's not a big deal at all, but I made $26 from 13 deliveries. After including the lousy $1.25 I get for each delivery, I averaged 75 cents in tips for each delivery.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCKKKKKKKK.


----------



## ZEBOV

After Mississippi Killings, Man Questioned Following Apparent Fake-Cop Highway Stops - ABC News


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bekanor said:


> Maybe he did tell you and you just forgot.
> 
> Zing!





I havent started taking them yet, I always do my research first


----------



## morrowcosom

I am having a bad TMJ flare-up. As a result, I can hardly open my mouth far enough to get pills in and the muscles in my head are as taught as a leather mask. 

Fucking stupid muscles/nervous system!!!!


----------



## MFB

Boo TMJ, that shit blows hard


----------



## Pav

ghstofperdition said:


> Mad at my roommate for fucking up my car in a way that is preventing me from taking my driving test yet again, refusing to fix the fuel gauge (the part he fucked up) and as a result, my ticket for driving without a valid license will now go to a grand, as opposed to just a couple hundred bucks had I been able to secure the license before my court date. Even more irksone is my supposed "friends" won't let me use one of their vehicles so I can just finally get this taken care of. And the shit icing on the cake is that since it's my roommate's house, any attempt at recourse leads to me being homeless. Normally, I ask to be wined and dined before being completely fucked over, but I guess this guy didn't get the memo...



That's total bullshit. I would start looking for a new place to live and start forcing them to pay what they owe.


----------



## tacotiklah

Too broke to move/no residual income and make him pay what? He has no job/money. Only reason he owns the house is because his dad owns kimber guns and his parents bought the house for him. What little money he gets from doing odd handyman jobs goes towards his meth/weed habits.

I figured staying here would be awesome because I needed to get back on my feet after I broke up with my ex-fiancee and she ruined my credit. The economic crisis hit, lost my job, and couldn't find work for the longest time. Tried getting state disability for my hearing loss, and no dice since while I do have significant hearing loss in both ears, apparently it's still not enough to get benefits. So after fighting with an overcrowded community college for three consecutive semesters in a row, I finally managed to get back into school and after more fighting, got my financial aid back. I busted my ass for all of this, and if I move/leave, I will have to give up on it all. I can't do that. I worked to hard to gain what little ground I managed to gain in this shithole existence. 

My only choice right now since I live here with very little bills to pay, is to just suck it up and when he wants me to lend him money/buy him food/etc., I'll just tell him to go fuck himself. Beyond that, I need to finish school and keep fighting with financial aid so that I can get back on work study since my old boss in the cafeteria says she would love to give me my old job back washing dishes. Pays little, but better than nothing...


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because I have to work a side job landscaping in the pouring rain all day


----------



## Pav

ghstofperdition said:


> Too broke to move/no residual income and make him pay what? He has no job/money. Only reason he owns the house is because his dad owns kimber guns and his parents bought the house for him. What little money he gets from doing odd handyman jobs goes towards his meth/weed habits.
> 
> I figured staying here would be awesome because I needed to get back on my feet after I broke up with my ex-fiancee and she ruined my credit. The economic crisis hit, lost my job, and couldn't find work for the longest time. Tried getting state disability for my hearing loss, and no dice since while I do have significant hearing loss in both ears, apparently it's still not enough to get benefits. So after fighting with an overcrowded community college for three consecutive semesters in a row, I finally managed to get back into school and after more fighting, got my financial aid back. I busted my ass for all of this, and if I move/leave, I will have to give up on it all. I can't do that. I worked to hard to gain what little ground I managed to gain in this shithole existence.
> 
> My only choice right now since I live here with very little bills to pay, is to just suck it up and when he wants me to lend him money/buy him food/etc., I'll just tell him to go fuck himself. Beyond that, I need to finish school and keep fighting with financial aid so that I can get back on work study since my old boss in the cafeteria says she would love to give me my old job back washing dishes. Pays little, but better than nothing...



Going back to school can alleviate a LOT of the economic/various bullshit stressors. Just remember his face when you're driving your Cadillac to work in 5 years and he tries to "wash" your windows with newspaper for change at a stop light.


----------



## CrownofWorms

My old guitar player and now a "used to be" friend had to call me out a racial slur while acting like a ghetto black man to taunt me with a girl I used to like.


I really don't like bitching on SS.org, but this really made me pissed and wish this never had happen. I mean I never thought a human being could go to such a low standard


----------



## Don Vito

My tone sucks.


----------



## dNate

I'm tired of sheeple...just don't want them in my life anymore. They are just a drag


----------



## highlordmugfug

CrownofWorms said:


> My old guitar player and now a "used to be" friend had to call me out a racial slur while acting like a ghetto black man to taunt me with a girl I used to like.
> 
> 
> I really don't like bitching on SS.org, but this really made me pissed and wish this never had happen. I mean I never thought a human being could go to such a low standard


The fuck?

What a dick.


----------



## signalgrey

Because my students are being little bags of shit.


----------



## Crank

beacuse I need to sell my fryette 2902. Love the amp, however I need money too badly at this moment. Such is a life from time to time...


----------



## ZEBOV

An assistant manager at work was telling me to do my job wrong, and I refused, but he kept insisting on it, and we eventually started yelling at each other, and we both agreed that I'm going home early because we didn't want to be around each other.
I refuse to do my job the wrong way.


----------



## matt397

ZEBOV said:


> An assistant manager at work was telling me to do my job wrong, and I refused, but he kept insisting on it, and we eventually started yelling at each other, and we both agreed that I'm going home early because we didn't want to be around each other.
> I refuse to do my job the wrong way.



Of course this all depends on what you do for a living, I mean if you were a nurse administering medication you certainly couldn't do this but I've been in your situation plenty of times before and I've learned that the best way to handle the situation is to make it known to your boss, and everyone around you, that you disagree, that there wrong, and to do it _exactly _how they want it done. Good for you for standing your ground though.


----------



## USMarine75

I still haz no blackmachine...


----------



## ZEBOV

matt397 said:


> Of course this all depends on what you do for a living, I mean if you were a nurse administering medication you certainly couldn't do this but I've been in your situation plenty of times before and I've learned that the best way to handle the situation is to make it known to your boss, and everyone around you, that you disagree, that there wrong, and to do it _exactly _how they want it done. Good for you for standing your ground though.



I made it known to everyone around me that he's wrong and I'm right. I'll talk to my boss later on today (he wasn't there at the time). All of the other managers trust me completely because I always admit when I'm wrong or make a mistake, even if no one asks about it or knows about it.


----------



## Saber_777

life


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm still kinda pissed off because the UPS guy was very thoughtful and left my guitar sitting outside and didn't think to knock or anything.


----------



## dNate

Looking for a job. I hate the job hunting process. It's one of my least favorite things.


----------



## Genome

If Tetris has taught me anything, it's that errors pile up and accomplishments disappear.


----------



## gunshow86de

The ETA on my Guerilla got pushed until Monday.


----------



## Azathoth43

My step-daughter is moving in...


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

1. When people sit by a door or window smoking, but the pressure differential simply causes the smoke to blow back inside. If it's summer, the smoke is usually accompanied by insects and excess heat, which makes it extra enraging. 


2. When people say "WHAT?!" in that arrogant obnoxious tone. You often hear this in hiphop and dudebro music. You know what, motherfucker. Youknowdamnright. 


3. Television/news/etc that manipulates my emotions and adrenal system by means of exploiting hardwired instinctual reactions. 


4. People who don't consider alcohol to be a drug. Extra rage points if they are an alcoholic.


5. Aardvarks. 


6. When you give someone a warm hello, and they don't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Cabinet

When I feel like I take advantage of people
Really makes me feel like a terrible person.


----------



## Don Vito

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/193766-why-you-mad-right-now.html


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Cabinet said:


> When I feel like I take advantage of people
> Really makes me feel like a terrible person.




Life feeds on life, mang. As long as whatever you're doing is mutually beneficial, I think you're doing good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cabinet said:


> When I feel like I take advantage of people
> Really makes me feel like a terrible person.


----------



## Konfyouzd

So many threads ab being angry. Why?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Guys at the gym who are strong enough to load the weights on, but too lazy to take the weights off. (thank hell I lift at home now).


----------



## broj15

The fact that all the dumb fucks i went to high school with just recently discovered what a hookah was, effectively ruining my favorite hookah bar that I've been going to for the past 2 1/2 years because every time i walk in there I see some dumb abercrombie & fitch whore or thier wannabe guido male counter part thinking they are so hip and edgy because they're inhaling combustable plant matter for the first time in thier life. I'm just like "it's fucking tobacco. get over yourself."


----------



## Riffer

broj15 said:


> The fact that all the dumb fucks i went to high school with just recently discovered what a hookah was, effectively ruining my favorite hookah bar that I've been going to for the past 2 1/2 years because every time i walk in there I see some dumb abercrombie & fitch whore or thier wannabe guido male counter part thinking they are so hip and edgy because they're inhaling combustable plant matter for the first time in thier life. I'm just like "it's fucking tobacco. get over yourself."


 I've never smoked anything my whole life but that post makes me hate them too.


----------



## Varcolac

broj15 said:


> The fact that all the dumb fucks i went to high school with just recently discovered what a hookah was, effectively ruining my favorite hookah bar that I've been going to for the past 2 1/2 years because every time i walk in there I see some dumb abercrombie & fitch whore or thier wannabe guido male counter part thinking they are so hip and edgy because they're inhaling combustable plant matter for the first time in thier life. I'm just like "it's fucking tobacco. get over yourself."



Their newfound enjoyment of water-pipe tobacco means hat you can't enjoy it any more? Okay. 

And I take it that you have evidence that these young ladies are selling sexual favours for cash, of course. Because, as I'm sure you know, calling women who don't actually engage in prostitution "whores" is misogyny of the highest calibre, which _really_ pisses me off.

Other things that annoy me are racism, homophobia and dubstep.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

The MF who stole my parking spot last night - it's behind my house, really, it's mine!!, only decent place to park. I mumbled a few choice words, found another less desireable spot halfway in the grass and got on with my life.

People who act ignorant in an effort to put someone else down.


----------



## Powermetalbass

1. Douchebags (you know who you are)
2. Arrogant fucks who think they are better then everyone else
3. Hipsters
4. When I have to repeat myself more then once (so anything over twice)
5. Religous zealots (also see # 1 and 2)
6. Non-religous zealots (also see # 1 and 2)


----------



## BucketheadRules

I hate it when people put asterisks over swear words when there's no real need (on a forum with no bad-language censoring, for example )

Really, I do. Don't know why, it just annoys me.


While we're on the subject of poor typing etiquette:



i rly rly h8 people on facebook n stuff wot tipe lyk dis wit loadz of delibirit misstaikes nd shit, nd shortn evry wrd they typ fr whtevr rezn. 

Yes, shortening almost every word, despite the fact that Facebook's character limit on posts is very large, more than enough to accommodate every single letter of the vacuous shit they dribble out at regular intervals.

And People who type, Capitalising random Words when Again there is No real Need to Do so Fucking make me want To Kill.

And peopleeeee whooooo puttttt loaaaaaadssss offff extraaaa letterssss onnn thee endddd offff everyyyy wordddddd theyyyyy typeeeeee.

Even worse are the people who combine all three (some of whom used to appear on my Facebook news feed until I hid their posts, because it made me physically angry every time I saw it.)


----------



## cwhitey2

I hate 99% of people. And im not being funny...i hate them.


----------



## Pooluke41

BucketheadRules said:


> And People who type, Capitalising random Words when Again there is No real Need to Do so Fucking make me want To Kill.



Now that takes me back...


----------



## Nonservium

Just about anything if you catch me at the right moment lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Pooluke41 said:


> Now that takes me back...



I remember you used to do that! 

Don't worry, you were nowhere near as bad as some of the people on my Facebook. Literally every word. HAAAAAAATE


----------



## ASoC

I get pissed off by things that don't make logical sense, people who are ignorant, and people who tell me that I need to stop cursing.

As far as I'm concerned, a word is what you make of it. If you're offended by a word, then that's your problem, not mine. 

"Is a brother unjust? Well, keep your own situation towards him. Consider not what he does, but what you are to do to keep your own faculty of choice in a state conformable to nature. For another will not hurt you unless you please. You will then be hurt when you think you are hurt." -Epictetus


----------



## UnderTheSign

People who complain too much


----------



## Nile

Unreasonable/retarded cops.


----------



## Don Vito

I think we could use a little Bizkit right now.


----------



## Pav

Motherfucking aardvarks.


----------



## Aevolve

Stuff like this.

ANIMALS AS LEADERS ASSAULTED BY BOSTON POLICE | MetalSucks


Also- my job. Nothing like working on the lowest tier of retail with this conglomeration of what seems to be a neverending influx of absolute dumbfuck morons who are, to my utter and complete surprise, apparently capable of operating a motor vehicle and reaching my place of employment when it seems that they lack the mental faculty to wipe their own fucking asses.


----------



## Aevolve

I have work at 5. At that abysmal, moronic establishment. Fuck.

Can't wait to start university in the fall and be able to room there. I'll be able to quit this piece of shit job and probably work at a music store down the block from school.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... That AAL assault thread...


----------



## Michael T

Thanks guys, now I'm pissed !


----------



## engage757

Women.


----------



## Uncreative123

TRENCHLORD said:


> Guys at the gym who are strong enough to load the weights on, but too lazy to take the weights off. (thank hell I lift at home now).




Fuck, I almost forgot to post about this. If it wasn't enough that I was SWEAT on, by a guy who jumped in out of nowhere to give me a spot that I didn't ask for or need on my first day at the new gym....last week this dumbass had the standing-calf raise machine loaded to the max but then proceeded to take every single 2.5, 5, and two 10lb extra weights in the gym (you know those weird shaped ones specifically for machines) and put them on the machine. Then he walked-off and started doing something else. I didn't think about it until I realized I was going to be using that machine in about 5 minutes. So I stopped him as he was walking by, and politely asked "Hey, did you load that machine up with all the extra weight?" He instantly realized what he did and was like "oh, yeah sorry man...." and I was like "oh yeah, no biggie, that would've just sucked for the next person who had to use it, which is probably going to be me." He apologized again and everything was cool.......and then to my astonishment he just WALKED OFF AND LEFT IT ALL THERE. I was blown away. 

The whole time I couldn't help but think, why go to the extra work of adding 12+ tiny weights because you have the machine maxed out, vs just going over to the smith machine and doing calf-raises there when you can add as much weight as you want with ease?


Seriously fucking hate everything about where I live now and it's only been a month. Even though it would be financially crippling for me, we're having serious talks about moving out of the state, finally because I just can't take it and I will hurt someone.


----------



## liamh

Novelty T-shirts
Women who are aggressive and violent towards men because they think that they won't act in the same way back (I am not one of these people. I hate violence, but if you hit me, I'll hit you back, regardless of gender)
Men who condone the thinking mentioned in my second point because that acting as such makes them a 'real man' or some other crock of horseshit


----------



## highlordmugfug

Kodee_Kaos said:


> 4. People who don't consider alcohol to be a drug. Extra rage points if they are an alcoholic.


Wasn't going to post in this thread, but this is so irritating.


----------



## broj15

Varcolac said:


> Their newfound enjoyment of water-pipe tobacco means hat you can't enjoy it any more? Okay.
> 
> And I take it that you have evidence that these young ladies are selling sexual favours for cash, of course. Because, as I'm sure you know, calling women who don't actually engage in prostitution "whores" is misogyny of the highest calibre, which _really_ pisses me off.
> 
> Other things that annoy me are racism, homophobia and dubstep.


 
It's not so not so much that I can't enjoy it, it's just that I can't enjoy it without getting shitty stares the whole time and hearing people whisper shit about me and my other friends who are also in attendance. Yes, I know I should rise above it and not let it bother me, but after dealing with it for 4 years, hoping it would end after i graduated, it sucks that I still have to put up with it, especially when I'm just trying to have a good time with my friends. I still frequent there, just in the same capacity that I would like to. 

As far as these "ladies", as you like to call them (believe me, there is nothing ladylike about them) are concerned, perhaps whores is the wrong word. Sluts would probably be more appropriate. Whores perform sexual favors because it's a job (whether by choice or by necessity) where as sluts perform sexual favors because they are dick hungry.


----------



## klutvott

Bonus tracks. Let everyone have them or keep the stupid bonus tracks for yourself.


----------



## leandroab

When you eat popcorn and you get that shit stuck all over your teeth and you can't take it off using your tongue because it's impossible, but you still keep trying.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Everyone registered after 08.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

People that drive slow in the fast lane on the highway.

People that hold a door for me when I'm like 50 feet away. It just makes things awkward.

America.

Non-musicians that think they know more about music than I do.

Coming home to find that my roommate left ALL THE FUCKING LIGHTS ON.

Anyone who isnt an intellectual or a musician. Probably why I cant find a girlfriend


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Everyone registered after 08.


----------



## metaljohn

Everything.


Ever.


----------



## metaljohn

liamh said:


> Women who are aggressive and violent towards men because they think that they won't act in the same way back (I am not one of these people. I hate violence, but if you hit me, I'll hit you back, regardless of gender)
> Men who condone the thinking mentioned in my second point because that acting as such makes them a 'real man' or some other crock of horseshit



Too many "white knights". Equal rights, equal fights.

I'll never hit a woman(or anyone) out of anger. But if they strike first, I strike back.


----------



## iPotato12

engage757 said:


> Women.



"Life is like a penis. It's chill and free-flowing. It's women that make it hard."
A friend of mine once told me this, and on that day, nothing was more true.


----------



## iPotato12

Also, I hate people who ruin plans. 

Today, my girlfriend was at my cousin's (girl) house with a friend. I asked if I could come over and chill with them, and her friends insisted that they have a girl's night. Later that night, when I could no longer hang out, cousin and friend decided that it should no longer be a girl's night, and that I should now chill with them.
Me =


----------



## espman

Insomnia, idiots, homophobes, racists, the Toyota Prius, people that talk REALLY FUCKING LOUD while standing 3 inches from your face, and anybody that thinks that their better than everyone else.

I could go on for days


----------



## The Uncreator

Smokers who think people should wait for them to have a smoke break in the middle of a work day. Why do these cancer stick sucklers get any 5 minutes of the day whenever they want simply because they are addicted to that nasty shit?

Smokers in general piss me off with there habits, so annoying.


----------



## Vinchester

Computer-illiterate Mac users who gives you a "Why don't you just use Mac?" look whenever you encounter minor problems on a PC. 

I mean, I assemble my own computer. I fix my own software problems. THEY don't know shit. They paid Apple $$$ for a nice system and a right to brag. Yes it's great to just plug whatever in and it'd work instantly, but that alone doesn't make them good enough to advise people. I have a hard time believing whatever they say because they already gave up their problem-solving capability and their life is on Easy Mode.


----------



## ImN0tTelling

Nile said:


> Unreasonable/retarded cops.



Speaking of unreasonable cops, albeit to a much higher extent than what I believe you're getting at.

Criminal Justice Petition: The Governor of MA: Exonerate Javier of any charges from the Boston Police Department | Change.org

Edit: Repost in same thread, sorry for being an idiot and not reading three more posts down...


----------



## The Grief Hole

Americans living in Japan who insist on commenting about the price of everything. That is not to say I hate all Americans over here. All my US friends are awesome.

Pop psychology - I teach kids and can't count the amount of times I've heard a teacher diagnose a child as OCD because they like lining up cards or ADD because they are excited.

And I cannot stand changing my string gauge on any of my floating bridge guitars.


----------



## The Grief Hole

The Uncreator said:


> Smokers who think people should wait for them to have a smoke break in the middle of a work day. Why do these cancer stick sucklers get any 5 minutes of the day whenever they want simply because they are addicted to that nasty shit?
> 
> Smokers in general piss me off with there habits, so annoying.



My old company in the UK used to dock smoker's pay. Amazing how little they actually needed a cigarette.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm pissed because they cancelled Mortal Kombat on Ice. Apparently none of the Mortal Kombat staff can ice skate, and they told me _after_ I pre-ordered my tickets. Then they had the gall to try and deny me a refund. 


Look at this training video:








It's atrocious! How they could have sold tickets _before_ making sure their staff could ice skate in the first place is beyond me


----------



## Pav

The Uncreator said:


> Smokers who think people should wait for them to have a smoke break in the middle of a work day. Why do these cancer stick sucklers get any 5 minutes of the day whenever they want simply because they are addicted to that nasty shit?
> 
> Smokers in general piss me off with there habits, so annoying.



You're very compassionate as well.


----------



## Demiurge

Not immediately angry, but here's my current gripe:

The fact that somehow 75% of the live music I see is not out of expectation of enjoyment but rather out of some imposed obligation. "Oh, so-and-so has a show here, gotta go, yadda yadda yadda." I want to support my friends in their endeavors, but certainly I can't be expected to be there every time they play "Freefallin'" to a bar full of drunk townies. 

As a musician myself, I want to be supportive, but at the same time, it's healthy to understand that other people's interest in what one does is not a civil right... which must be why the people I've spent time/money to see haven't felt compelled to ever talk to me about I'm doing.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pav said:


> You're very compassionate as well.


If you'd have had to deal with some of the hardcore smokers, who are such efficient excuse factories as to why they want to quit, but can't now, and had to deal with all the ensuing issues that resulted from them not quitting, you'd understand why it's so goddamn frustrating.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm lost.


----------



## Don Vito

Saved for future political argument.


----------



## SenorDingDong

kennedyblake said:


> Saved for future political argument.



That is originally what I was going to use it on: P&CE. I just kept feeling like the time wasn't quite right.


----------



## JosephAOI

Tom's 9 string Vik build thread got bumped and it wasn't by him/didn't have updates, pics.


----------



## Into Obsidian

So I started going to a gas staition where this girl worked who flirted with me (or so I thought) Asked my buddy about her and he said "Ya dude shes married and like 21" im 22....

Fuck dat bitch...


----------



## leandroab

Never thought I would say something like this, but I kinda lost the will to live. No, I'll NOT kill myself, but I indeed have little to no pleasure in living my everyday life as it stands. I know I need to change something, but in the meantime, I feel like utter shit.

Weeee


----------



## Don Vito

leandroab said:


> Never thought I would say something like this, but I kinda lost the will to live. No, I'll NOT kill myself, but I indeed have little to no pleasure in living my everyday life as it stands. I know I need to change something, but in the meantime, I feel like utter shit.
> 
> Weeee


This is how I feel most of the time.

Occasionally I'll get inspired and pick up a new hobby or project to keep me going. That, or I just pop some pills and chill.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Because some asshole related to me came over and brought his retarded and poorly trained kids. One of them somehow took off some of my strings on the 7421 and then on top of that they did something to some of the saddles. Absolutely bullshit. Plus I have a mid-term tmr.


----------



## Guitarmiester

First world problem... got a little too sunburnt today. Damn sun with its UV rays!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

girls with fucking angel wings tattooed on their backs. you aren't angels, you're all bitches and hoes


----------



## leandroab

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Because some asshole related to me came over and brought his retarded and poorly trained kids. One of them somehow took off some of my strings on the 7421 and then on top of that they did something to some of the saddles. Absolutely bullshit. Plus I have a mid-term tmr.



You should kill them. With your turban.


----------



## Cabinet

Woke up with a pain in my back this morning and couldn't do a full workout at the gym.
Mentally stressed because I fucked up financially and it's been eating at me every day. My dog is apparently getting panic attacks and if it's related to his urinary stones we might have to put him down.


----------



## ZEBOV

During a strong thunderstorm here, I heard a "tssBOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!" The "tss" right before the boom means lightning struck REALLY close by. A few minutes later, I could smell burnt plastic. Turns out my satellite dish on my roof was struck by lightning because the receiver is broken. I was going to watch TV for the first time in almost a year, and this happens.


----------



## Blake1970

I left my ear buds at home and had to pick up some $2.00 shitty ones at the dollar store. They sound fucking awful, but I can't make it through the day with no music.


----------



## USMarine75

leandroab said:


> Never thought I would say something like this, but I kinda lost the will to live. No, I'll NOT kill myself, but I indeed have little to no pleasure in living my everyday life as it stands. I know I need to change something, but in the meantime, I feel like utter shit.
> 
> Weeee


 
So... is it wrong that I checked out your page to see what kind of gear you had? You know... in case you wanted to start giving away your earthly possessions... 

tl;dr Somebody needs to visit a happy-ending massage parlor...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BornToLooze

I was sitting on my bed in the middle of recording a track and the bottom fell out of the bed somehow and I went through it.


----------



## Church2224

I am mad that the "Why are you happy right now" Thread has much less attention than this thread. 

Why are all metal heads so negative


----------



## Don Vito

Church2224 said:


> I am mad that the "Why are you happy right now" Thread has much less attention than this thread.
> 
> Why are all metal heads so negative





We've been angsty since the beginning.


----------



## Murmel

Because school is out for summer now...


----------



## Moolaka

My roommate's kids never shut the fuck up between 8:30am and 12pm. I love em but I wish, to god, that they were deaf and mute...maybe just courteous. On the bright side- I'm never, ever, F***ING EVER having kids...I know that now. Also they're both girls so I get to overhear parent-to-daughter shit which is just revolting in so many ways.


----------



## skeels

I'm happy because my two ex-wives have me in a financial ball crusher where i need a second job which allows me no time to spend with my awesome kids.

Oh wait, did I say happy? 
Which thread is this again?


----------



## leandroab

USMarine75 said:


> So... is it wrong that I checked out your page to see what kind of gear you had? You know... in case you wanted to start giving away your earthly possessions...
> 
> tl;dr Somebody needs to visit a happy-ending massage parlor...



You better visit somebody else's page then, cuz my gear is SHIT! AHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Faine

I haven't been mad lately. 


Besides the fact I hate my new job. -___-


----------



## Brill

I'm mad at the fact that the Girl I have loved for 8 years, and went out with for 9 months, called me a creepy stalker, wants to stab me, and deleted all contact with me.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Loxodrome said:


> I'm mad at the fact that the Girl I have loved for 8 years, and went out with for 9 months, called me a creepy stalker, wants to stab me, and deleted all contact with me.


Loved for 8 years, went out with for 9 months.






How long were you in love with her before you met? I feel like, what you're mad about, is something you could possibly not be telling the whole story on.


----------



## Brill

I met her 8 years ago xD so yeah since I met her I loved her.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

One thing that really gets to me.....

Putting fucking beers on top of amps. Especially while playing live!


----------



## Cynic

Those fuckers who have to point out "there, their, they're" "your, you're" and errors of that nature (i.e a response such as "*you're" on Facebook). The point of language is to effectively communicate an idea between people, which is still accomplished if you realize the conveyed messages above (which, if you at least have half a brain, should be no problem). If you have to correct people on small shit like that, then the problem lies with you.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I put a monster dent in my 7 string yesterday. So annoying because it was totally avoidable. 

Oh, and my dog chewed the camera sd card this morning.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Cynic said:


> Those fuckers who have to point out "there, their, they're" "your, you're" and errors of that nature (i.e a response such as "*you're" on Facebook). The point of language is to effectively communicate an idea between people, which is still accomplished if you realize the conveyed messages above (which, if you at least have half a brain, should be no problem). If you have to correct people on small shit like that, then the problem lies with you.


so eef eye tahlk 2 U leik dis den u hab no provlem wiv eet? wut aye lode of mye mined.


----------



## Don Vito

wut


----------



## Cynic

highlordmugfug said:


> so eef eye tahlk 2 U leik dis den u hab no provlem wiv eet? wut aye lode of mye mined.



You're just trying to be an ass. There's a fine line with the examples I posted, and intentionally making your text indecipherable. You're not communicating efficiently when you almost create an entirely new word from the original via substituting, adding, and rearranging letters. However, what you posted wasn't even difficult to read. It took maybe a total of two seconds to get "So if I talk to you like this, then you have no problem with it? What a load off my mind." out of your message.


----------



## USMarine75

Still don't have a Blackmachine... 

Or a Vik... or a KxK. Waiting on the next discount run.


----------



## Rick

That Kurt still hasn't released a 7 string Hawker but there's a damn 10 string Septor.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's not tomorrow yet...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Cynic said:


> You're just trying to be an ass. There's a fine line with the examples I posted, and intentionally making your text indecipherable. You're not communicating efficiently when you almost create an entirely new word from the original via substituting, adding, and rearranging letters. However, what you posted wasn't even difficult to read. It took maybe a total of two seconds to get "So if I talk to you like this, then you have no problem with it? What a load off my mind." out of your message.


That was my point, it wasn't hard to read, so if someone typed like that all the time would it be okay with you? I'm sincerely interested in where you draw the line. Is it just the misspelling of homophones that are acceptable to you, or is any way of typing, so long as the message gets across an okay thing?

Also: you really are mad.  Calm down man 


EDIT: Because the argument could also be made that you aren't communicating effectively if you don't use the correct words (which is what you're saying is okay). I just want to know why one is okay, but the other isn't (I kind of figured you wouldn't be okay with that way of typing  even though there are people who type shit out like that, though yes they are rarer than people who don't get how your/you're works).

EDIT2: And so this is on topic, it kind of gets on my nerves when people consistently post the way that I did in that last post, AND when they are always getting things like your/you're and they're/their mixed up. It's not that difficult to figure those rules out, and they are part of the language, so ignoring them is just as lazy as fucking winging it when you don't know how to spell a word, not using punctuation, not capitalizing anything, etc. If just makes you look lazy.


----------



## jymellis

the last year has been the worst of my life. dont know if mad is correct, more depressed.


----------



## Cynic

highlordmugfug said:


> That was my point, it wasn't hard to read, so if someone typed like that all the time would it be okay with you? I'm sincerely interested in where you draw the line. Is it just the misspelling of homophones that are acceptable to you, or is any way of typing, so long as the message gets across an okay thing?
> 
> Also: you really are mad.  Calm down man
> 
> 
> EDIT: Because the argument could also be made that you aren't communicating effectively if you don't use the correct words (which is what you're saying is okay). I just want to know why one is okay, but the other isn't (I kind of figured you wouldn't be okay with that way of typing  even though there are people who type shit out like that, though yes they are rarer than people who don't get how your/you're works).
> 
> EDIT2: And so this is on topic, it kind of gets on my nerves when people consistently post the way that I did in that last post, AND when they are always getting things like your/you're and they're/their mixed up. It's not that difficult to figure those rules out, and they are part of the language, so ignoring them is just as lazy as fucking winging it when you don't know how to spell a word, not using punctuation, not capitalizing anything, etc. If just makes you look lazy.



PISSED OFF AND MAD ABOUT IT

No worries.

As long as I can efficiently receive the idea or message, then I have no problem with it.

@ Edit 2: I see how it can make people frustrated, being that I was the same way a few years ago; look at how I put my posts together.


----------



## no_dice

I'm mad because my house was burglarized yesterday while I was at work, and I'm pretty sure my little brother did it.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Thomann are being mighty fucking slow with their shipping... ordered a pedalboard a week ago and it still hasn't shown up yet. I ordered a power supply off them last year and it took a couple of days.


----------



## ilyti

GERMANY.


----------



## BornToLooze

I just got new pickups for my Zero...and I don't have enough wire to wire them up


----------



## Inverted11

Tried to put a straplock on my Septor Elite. Not having the right size drillbits, and the brainiac that I am, I used the small, short drill bit and the hole ended up way too short. I proceeded. So about 3/4 of the way in the screw gets stuck, and to add to my ingenuity, I keep on forcing it in with the drill to the point it can go no more. Needless to say, the screw got stuck and the metal got - forgot the term- shaved off. With no way of getting the screw out, I attempt to cut it and in the process destroy an area of paint about the size of a silver dollar. With the screw cut and no way to get it out without cutting into the wood, I, the endless cesspool of grey matter that I am, end up Super-Gluing the strap lock to my fresh Septor...I have never been more inclined to attempt the 'self-mutilation' therapy..


----------



## Evil Weasel

Having very important exams on Monday, already being unprepared and then being ill all day today and hardly being able to do any revision. It's pretty hard to revise with a headache that makes your vision blurry interrupted with bouts of vomiting. Then if I fail the exams, the resits are when I have a trip to visit my GF's parents in Ireland so would have to cancel that having paid for flights etc. At the same time though, I really don't want to fail 4th year of medicine. Not sure if I will get a resit year paid for and if that happens I won't get student loans or a bursary. ARGH.


----------



## Cynic

When a person is talking to a band online and they start a phrase with "You guys should ___________" Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Jake

Floyd Rose setups, always a pain in my ass


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Allow me to copy/paste from Facebook.

"
*Dear redneck in the walmart parking lot who decided to call me a faggot based on my car alone: I'm sure you'll go far in life with an attitude like that. I wasn't too fond of your vehicle myself...You must need a a huge truck like that to haul yo fat ass around! ZING! and that is not based on an assumption on my part...Glad my best friend was on hand for a big fat "FUCK YOU TOO!"
*


----------



## MFB

Packing for my move back to Boston tomorrow and unfortunately I need one more box but it's quarter to 11 and I have two finals so I'll probably come home between them, pack the last bits and mail them off then go back to class and finish up. It's gonna be REALLY fucking close and I should've grabbed a box when I was at the Post earlier.


----------



## Cynic

AAL Megathread is the eighth thread down the column. Two threads about AAL theft above it. 








Also, my nails grow way too fucking fast:






That's after about a week.


----------



## skeels

^bite 'em.

That's what I do.

But I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Cynic

Can't. Have to use nail clippers.


----------



## leandroab

I'm TOO lazy! Hahahhahaha


----------



## glpg80

got a program running. boss says it took too long - just make it work and be done. so i knocked out a very complicated section in about 5 hours that worked using reference pointers and i felt accomplished. boss said it works, and was wrote in time, but was not wrote with expandibility in mind - to tear it apart and start over. which wastes more company time, hence the first part.

working for someone that wants it done their way and their way only is difficult. i cant win.


----------



## tacotiklah

Irritated more than mad, but I can't find my damn cell phone. It fell out of my pocket when I passed out last night. This sucks.... 

Edit: Found it! Woot!!!!


----------



## matt397

Cynic said:


> Also, my nails grow way too fucking fast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after about a week.



Keep em !! And put them to good use !!


----------



## axxessdenied

People that come into my shop right before closing time and think they can get free food just because it's 5 minutes away from closing.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I pre-ordered the new Rush for my step-dad for father's day. Amazon marked it as "shipped" and has still yet to ship it. It is now a week late and counting


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm mad because people want to be anonymous douchebags on the internet.


----------



## Necris

brutalwizard said:


> I have worked full time for quite a few months before i quit. Been an adult the best I possibly could.
> But I was unable to really enjoy it, and it made me hate money and responsibility so much then I already did.
> 
> scared and worried for my future, and I HATE myself for not being able to come to terms with being an adult.
> It just feels wrong, my throat swells up into a lump from anxeity just thinking about it.
> 
> Normally i just had a smokeable barrier to keep these feelings and thoughts out of my head
> 
> I HATE THIS FEELING.


 Where was the money for your "smokable thought barrier" coming from before you worked anyway?Do your parents let you sit at home and do nothing when you don't have a job? If so they certainly aren't doing you any favors in terms of learning to accept responsibility, maybe it's time for you to move out/be kicked out and essentially sink or swim. You've stated in the past that you come from a fairly affluent family, but the fact of the matter is at some point (hopefully at no time soon) your parents will pass away and you will have no choice but to fend for yourself, you can avoid responsibility now but in the long run you're going to have to learn to accept it so the sooner you start the better. 
Working for a few months and then quitting isn't exactly what I'd call being an adult, and if you're still living at home the full weight of the responsibilities that come with being an adult aren't even close to being solely on your shoulders.


----------



## Faine

I'm really mad right now because I feel really sick my throat is on fire and I already left work 6 hours early and called out of work 2 days in a row this week... And I'm still sick. Idk what to do and my girlfriend is really sick too with a high fever and other stuff. She called out 2 days as well. I don't have health insurance and I think I might have strep. 

PS: it's 1am and I'm wide awake and I gotta be up for 6:15am -___-

AGHHHHH


----------



## ZEBOV

I went to the Dodge dealership to test drive the new Dart. The purpose of test driving a vehicle is to know if I even want it. I'm not buying a vehicle without test driving it first. But the salesman said that there's no point in test driving it if I'm not buying today. And then he wanted my contact information.
However, that could work to my advantage. But he sure as hell won't be selling a vehicle to me.
And I only gave him fake contact information.


----------



## Faine

I'm kinda depressed cuz i hate my new job now that I think about it. Its the worst job I ever had. Even though it's temporary until I find a better job that I like, I still feel stuck and I really hate it and dont look forward to working there AT ALL. I've been looking for another job for weeks and I don't have any luck


----------



## Saber_777

Because, The anger sharks are swimming in my head!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because of my parents who force me to go to our summer cottage with them for the rest of the week to celebrate some stupid Finnish mid-summer thing which only involves masssive amounts of alcohol and a bonfire.

Edit: And why the f*** I can't put physical CDs on my mp3. Bullshit..


----------



## Blake1970

I have the worst case of diarrhea and I'm at work.


----------



## Faine

^ my antibiotics are doing the same. Poop soup. 

Oh and job hunting again. -____- Hate my job


----------



## 7Mic7

My back is fucked......again + bronchitis to help me remember my pain each time i cough.


----------



## tacotiklah

Couldn't sleep at all last night, and I have plenty of driving around and errands to do today. Dammit. 

THANK SCIENCE FOR FUCKING STARBUCKS!!!!


----------



## matt397

Because this has 48 million views


----------



## tacotiklah

People won't stop trying to argue with me on facebook over religion. I believe in Jesus and the bible; deal with it. I don't spend all day knocking you for whatever it is you believe or don't believe in, so please give me the same courtesy. If you do this, then how the hell are you any better than the hellfire televangelists that condemn the fuck out of everybody? Hate it all you want, but if you can't remain civil and know when to back off, then you're just as bad as any bible thumper out there. Plus, I really feel that the time you spend telling me my faith is evil could be better spent slamming your balls in a car door, and would even involve a similar level of swearing and profanity.


----------



## matt397

The company I work for I've been with for 3 years, Im a foreman, having said that the past 4 months I have been getting really shitty hours. Were getting less work as a company and hiring on way more guys then necessary. 
I just got off the phone with a former workmate and he tells me my old boss wants me to come back. I'm completely torn. I have no idea what to do. 
For every single pro there is a con when I think about my past 3 years with the current company I'm with. I'm not good with stress, my scope of work already stresses me out and adding this decision to the mix is stressing me out even more. To the point I have a hard time socializing with people because I wear my heart on my sleeve, I fear everyone sees Im stressed, anxious and worried and they will see that as weakness.


----------



## Black43

Cause i'm on holidays in Thredbo, Australia and it's so fucking cold my fingers won't move and I cant play guitar


----------



## Faine

Right now, My checking account is $4.16 




no big deal.


----------



## ZEBOV

Despite having all of the gear I need for a functional studio, I still can't record because of something SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO minor:
The cable that came with my firewire interface is 4 pin to 6 pin....... and I need 6 pin to 6 pin.


----------



## butterschnapps

I'm getting out of the Navy in 37 days. My terminal leave request was denied. Now I have to lose leave days, since I can only sell back 60 days.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

people who claim to be "activists" because they liked a Cause on FaceBook... really people? activism requires, y'know... activity? all you do is sit their on your fat ass


----------



## GSingleton

sick of the axe fx/brj strandberg custom bullshit/ custom guitar/djent/misha bullshit on this topic.

Music was made before all that shit people. Figure it out


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Cynic said:


> Also, my nails grow way too fucking fast:
> 
> *pic*
> 
> That's after about a week.



My nails are the same way, they grow ridiculously fast. I used to like it, because I would grow them out all the time for classical guitar, but now that I don't want long nails, it's just kind of annoying lol.




7Mic7 said:


> bronchitis to help me remember my pain each time i cough.



I have bronchitis right now too. It sucks, I keep waking up in the middle of the night, coughing and choking and then I start vomiting. I just got some antibiotics though, so I should be fine soon.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because I was told I would be getting a refund from the hospital...

...and then handed a new hospital bill that was larger than the refund.


Because I finally got a guitar to play here in South Korea...

...and an amp that doesn't fucking work to go with it.


Because I finally managed to arrange a second date with the hot korean nurse...

...only to have her flake out because she invited someone _else_ to come out with us, and didn't want to wait for me to finish work before they started eating.




Just ONE FUCKING TIME in this fucking country I'd like for something cool to happen that _isn't_ followed by a karmic LOL NOPE. Fuck.


----------



## tacotiklah

It's five am, I can't sleep, and I have to be up by 9 because my frontman insisted we have a four hour rehearsal before our show tonight. I try telling him that it's counter-productive to practice for that long due to the fact that we're gonna be exhausted and falling asleep/messing up a lot in the middle of our set if we do this. He has never performed before, I've been gigging for the last 5 years. Everyone goes with his idea. Fml...


----------



## Faine

^ good luck at your show!


----------



## MFB

Woke up exactly when I wanted to, only because it started immediately downpouring followed by thunder and I KNEW I had left my windows down since it's been nice out; so that meant bolting out of bed, grabbing keys and running out in the rain to put em up.


----------



## butterschnapps

I missed out on the pre-order for the Seigmen dvd.


----------



## Church2224

Tendonitis in both of my hands because of work

Lack of time to play guitar recently

My generation is fucking stupid, it really is. So many arrogant people who think they know how the world works. I am sorry but I do not like listening to some one who is between 15 and 25 about politics and religion, they are still in high school or just starting out in the world, why should I listen to them? What experience and knowledge 
have you gained almighty young philosophers? I will be the first to admit I know jack. 

People who label some one who disagrees with them as "The Enemy." That is a pretty strong way to describe some one who just has a diffrence in opinion than you do. 

People who right off other just because they disagree on a certain issue. God forbid we judge people on if they are a good person or not, instead of judging them by religion, politics, ect...


----------



## idunno

Women.


----------



## CrownofWorms

not being able to play Diablo 3


----------



## tacotiklah

CrownofWorms said:


> not being able to play Diablo 3



This also is something that is pissing me off. But from everything I've read, the AH is so broken that it's probably pointless to play.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^  WTF?

EDIT: I now have that stuck in my head. "Struttin' that ass! Struttin' that ass!". Someone has to make a remix of that 

EDIT 2: nvm...there's a million remixes of it lmao


----------



## misingonestring

Because there's a goddamn rat in my kitchen.


----------



## JosephAOI

My woman wants to be a man. Normally, that's not a problem. But really? Fucking really? You start dating a straight male knowing that you want to be male and don't tell him until he's already fucking attached to you? Bitch.


----------



## Faine

STRUTTIN THAT ASS


----------



## BornToLooze

EDIT: it was a misunderstanding, he's actually a pretty nice guy


----------



## GazPots

I'm mad becuase i went to a police "lost and found" auction and bought myself a cheap but nice full suspension mountain bike with disc brakes. I don't drive and haven't rode a bike in a decade but i kinda needed one for journey time.

Get it home to the flat and chained it up in the car park in the building which requires keyfob entry for the residents who stay here. Garage has porsches and and Audi R8 sitting in it amoung other nice cars.


Less than 24 hours later my bike is stolen. 


Makes me sick to see it happen so fast.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mad because I"m sick with a head cold, and I also am pretty sunburned on my arms and upper chest. I love that cute black tank top of mine, but clearly that sun felt it was high time to penalize me for my tastes in fashion.

Dear god, I think the sun is gay...


----------



## BornToLooze

Because I'm trying to get a guitar on ebay and some bids the second after I do


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My guitar needs new frets, and there is no way in hell I'll be able to afford it any time soon... Fuck.


----------



## skeels

My soon-to-be-ex-wife came over with our 14 month old daughter to have dinner and spend an evening together and then just lost it when our daughter found a guitar pick and put it in her mouth.

She left and took our little girl.

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## King Loudness

*My girlfriend is going through bouts of depression and I don't know how to help her properly.
*I'm not getting near the hours at work that I was hoping to now that school's done for the summer.
*All of my gear needs some kind of overhaul (pickups in 2/3 electrics, tubes in both amps.)

W.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not mad. This is how I talk.

... bitch


----------



## Konfyouzd

King Loudness said:


> *My girlfriend is going through bouts of depression and I don't know how to help her properly.
> *I'm not getting near the hours at work that I was hoping to now that school's done for the summer.
> *All of my gear needs some kind of overhaul (pickups in 2/3 electrics, tubes in both amps.)
> 
> W.



What guitars and what do you need? If the answer to any of that is 90s Ibanez MIJ 7 shoot me a PM...


----------



## King Loudness

Konfyouzd said:


> What guitars and what do you need? If the answer to any of that is 90s Ibanez MIJ 7 shoot me a PM...


Lol yep... one of them is my MIJ Ibanez RG7620. Basically the breakdown is this:

Suhr Modern: Needs pots and a coil tap (not mandatory, but it would be fantastic).
Gibson LP Custom Lite: Needs a bone nut, and new humbuckers.
Ibanez RG7620: Needs new pickups, trem block, maybe a brass bridge block and perhaps a refinish.

W.


----------



## Valennic

Because everytime I decide to do a band thing it never really goes according to plan. Because I can't quite make the recording thing work, because I'm a terrible songwriter with way too many lonely riffs.

Mostly music.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mad at those four separate assholes that damn near hit our car on the drive home from the fireworks show. My 4 year old and 1 week old nieces were in the car and these people drive like mentally retarded heroin overdosed chimpanzees.


----------



## Fiction

I have 2 jobs at the moment, been calling and texting up the first one for the past 3 days and the boss won't reply, he finally replies to me at 4pm on Thursday and says Can you work 7-9 Tomorrow and Saturday Night.. So over halfway through the roster week he offers me two 2 hour shifts, which is about 3 hours travel there and back for each shift. 

Fuck that, I'll just quit, the reason I got this second job is cause they always pull those stunts, and now instead of 4-6 hours a week I'm getting 20.. Far better money.


----------



## ZEBOV

ghstofperdition said:


> Mad at those four separate assholes that damn near hit our car on the drive home from the fireworks show. My 4 year old and 1 week old nieces were in the car and these people drive like mentally retarded heroin overdosed chimpanzees.



That's after any fireworks show. There are thousands more people in a given area. Many of the drivers that suck are packed into that area among everyone else instead of being at home or spread out around the county. During the 4th of July last year, I probably punched my steering wheel about a hundred times.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

^^^

Ugh, I almost got stuck in that mess the other day. Completely blanked on it being the night of the fireworks. My town never does any holiday activity the day of, for some reason.


----------



## ZEBOV

It's really no better in and around Memphis. And the thing about the fireworks show here in Olive Branch, MS is that it's a bigger show than anywhere in Memphis, so half of Memphis comes to this town. I saw 4 drug deals tonight and almost had a one wreck. That person saw me, but thought they could just bully their way into my space in the left turn lane just to go through it and take a right..... I didn't budge, so they called me an asshole.


----------



## matt397

I've worked for the same company for 3 years now. I've worked my self up from the bottom to the top. I had an incident with an employee, an ex convict and drug addict who has no respect for authority and is very open about that. since this incident 6 months ago I have watched my hours dwindle down to around 25 hours a week, and newly hired individuals getting 40 hours plus. I decided to switch to another company today and Im terrified because I now have to work my self from the bottom to the top again and Im unsure I can do this all over again. I don't handle stress well and the past 6 months has torn me apart and is ruining my marriage. I have felt for a while now I have been on the verge of a nervous breakdown. 
Welp, sorry, just had to vent !


----------



## Metal_Webb

Yeah, almost had a run in with the side of a truck this morning :S

I was heading through a roundabout in the left lane to head straight through. Truck coming from the right decides half way to where I enter to move into the middle of both lanes . I noticed him changing line right when I was about 5 m back from the round about, so I slam on the brakes. The road's wet so the wheels lock and I'm sliding straight towards the spot right in front of the rear wheel well :S
Full lock left and let off the brakes and the car starts to swing around and the tires grab, so I'm now heading straight at the gutter. I swing it back right, miss the gutter and keep driving. Also managed to avoid having anyone run up the back of me as well.

I think I'll stick with coffee to wake me up of a morning.

TLDR: Idiot truck driver almost cause me to crash.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... I'm at work. And it's Friday... And sunny... But I'm inside programming...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

got back from a month ban and my avatar isn't an ss.org meme anymore


----------



## devolutionary

I broke my fucking Kindle and had to order a new one >.<


----------



## Brill

devolutionary said:


> I broke my fucking Kindle and had to order a new one >.<



I broke my Tablet too, Fucking sucks...
How'd you break yours? I got angry when my Ex broke up with me and Hit it with a hair brush.... women...


----------



## devolutionary

It was lurking under a blanket I threw off my bed in the morning. Later that night, I stepped on said blanket. Crack. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!


----------



## Brill

devolutionary said:


> It was lurking under a blanket I threw off my bed in the morning. Later that night, I stepped on said blanket. Crack. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!



stupid technology and its ability to break so easily.... they should build computers like they build hairbrushs... Those things like never break...


----------



## Fiction

Yeah Computers should brush my fucking hair as well


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Loxodrome said:


> stupid technology and its ability to break so easily.... they should build computers like they build hairbrushs... Those things like never break...



I guy I know had an iPad and somehow managed to run it over with his car. How that happens I'm not sure


----------



## Van

Zeno said:


> My guitar needs new frets, and there is no way in hell I'll be able to afford it any time soon... Fuck.


rip them all out and start playing fretless


----------



## Don Vito

Hope a mod gets on here soon.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Van


----------



## MFB

Because this :







He's had a few cameos in movies I've enjoyed as well as being Mermaid Man and damn if he wasn't great in the roles I did know him for


----------



## Pooluke41

MFB said:


> Because this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's had a few cameos in movies I've enjoyed as well as being Mermaid Man and damn if he wasn't great in the roles I did know him for





That man was a fucking god.


----------



## Cynic

Every morning, I'm sick to my stomach and super horny. I don't know what to do.


----------



## tacotiklah

^porn and pepto bismol! 

The moving saga continues. Now after almost a week of delays and other bullshit, I finally get a guy over here that's gonna let me use his truck so I can move some of my bigger stuff. Problem? My former roommates decided that today they don't wanna let me in the house to move my belongings. This is the only time I'm gonna have to have a truck over here, and I'm being stalled by petty as bullshit. I just wanna get my stuff and and move on with my life.


----------



## Faine

my house lost power yesterday due to power outage... and for some reason when it came back on our central air unit outside decided to blow up or something my dad said. So now it doesnt work. Thats ok though, I still have an air conditioner in my room haha.


----------



## Faine

Those finger prints on your iphone you cant get off...


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## SirMyghin

brutalwizard said:


> My rythm guitarist just got raped by the state of idaho with almost 4 times as much punishment as my bassist for the same crime, same time, both first offenders, work at the same place, and go to the same college. Both with about a gram of green funtimes,
> 
> I am not mad that they were dumb and had it on them, I am mad because one dude gets 6 months unsupervised probation and 100 hours community service. While the other gets 10 days in jail, 2 days sherrifs inmate program, 6 days drug class, 2 years unsupervised, 100 hours comminty service.



I am willing to bet the both acted very differently to the police in the situation


----------



## Jake

Because the promotion I deserve isnt being given to me because and i quote "you're too good at what your doing now for us to put you in a higher position." the fuck does that mean? Guess I should stop working hard so I can get a pay raise and more hours then


----------



## morrowcosom

Very shitty withdrawal from a Valium prescription that a doctor put me on two years ago. I have been slowly weening myself off for the past couple of months with some help and am nowhere near done, and it is absolutely destroying my mental state (most depressed I have ever been, no motivation, angry, no interest in social interaction or many things I once enjoyed) and having a crapload of bizarre and dehabilitating physical effects, especially with my eyes and mouth. 

I am definitely getting off this crap no matter what. I am not going to be a brain dead robot that backs into into $40,000 trucks while singing and wondering where 3 hours went.

In the meantime, everyone around me thinks I am a completely miserable asshole and insults me for it. I often physically have a hard time speaking and am mentally not interested in communicating. I am definitely not going to be a social butterfly under my circumstances, but no one around me even considers how intensely the withdrawal is affecting me. 

Doctors who put people on drugs that cause them to develop such a strong physical dependence without letting them know possible long-term effects are pieces of shit.


----------



## ZEBOV

Van said:


> *his existence*





brutalwizard said:


> This fucking GUY^^^^^^^^ Member VAN
> 
> Posted a GIF of a dog being beaten to death with a shovel in the "why are you happy thread".
> 
> I hope none of you have to see it.



Van, I have a brilliant idea for you! Soak yourself in gasoline. Then strike a match. Yes, it will be painful. No, I do not care that it hurts you.


----------



## Brill

My step father is verbally abusing me, Loud music and a locked door will shut him up though....
I had full plans for a big dinner and everything... And then he Gets really drunk and fucks up my day....
He also made me lose my musical inspiration... which I haven't had for 4 months....
On the bright side... More Glass cloud


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm angry at myself for failing two out of the three papers I took for my very first semester of my science degree. My 9-month-younger self would feel absolutely disgraced because we both know I could have done better.

I'm angry at a female for getting drunk and throwing herself at me and claiming I took advantage of her to her friends. It happened months ago but I'm still livid.

I still enjoy video games but don't have time to play them - I wish I didn't enjoy them at all. 

There's probably more.


----------



## ZEBOV

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm angry at a female for getting drunk and throwing herself at me and claiming I took advantage of her to her friends. It happened months ago but I'm still livid.



That's the kind of female I punch in the face. She earned it.
"Never strike a woman!"
FUCK THAT SHIT! I know that not everyone agrees, but that's just how I am.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I need a reason to be mad?

Clinical Depression - medication and therapy continuing
Lack of friends - who seem to have bailed on me since the above became public knowledge
Lack of funds - necessitating selling off my guitars and amp. 
Hypothyroidism - medication has caused my voice to become awfully scratchy


How little cash? A man has to eat.....he needs clothes......sundry day to day toiletries and the bare essentials of life.........as it stands I'm trapped financially and need to break out in order to make the rudest attempt to salvage the rest of my life. Anger + Frustration + financial crisis + clinical depression does not = to happiness.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ZEBOV said:


> That's the kind of female I punch in the face. She earned it.
> "Never strike a woman!"
> FUCK THAT SHIT! I know that not everyone agrees, but that's just how I am.



Dude, WTF - I just downloaded a file when I clicked 'Quote' to reply called 'newreply.php' 

I wat'd so hard.

Maybe she does deserve a 1920's glove-handed slap, but I'm not the kind of person to do it 

She basically has made things awkward as hell and I have to avoid eye-contact with her around campus.

ALSO, another problem is about my degree. It's only the first day of my second trimester and I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack


----------



## incinerated_guitar

*METALOCALYPSE SPOILER*

I know this isnt a legit reason but....Toki got stabbed and went missing on the season finale of metalocalypse.  Kinda pissed me off.


----------



## Fiction

I'm pissed off because Incinerated didn't use spoiler tags.

YOU PIECE OF ASS


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Fiction said:


> I'm pissed off because Incinerated didn't use spoiler tags.
> 
> YOU PIECE OF ASS


 
FIXED


----------



## Fiction

Thanks 

But the damage hath been done.

Woe is me


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Fiction said:


> Thanks
> 
> But the damage hath been done.
> 
> Woe is me


 
It was ruined for me too a day before I actually watched it


----------



## BucketheadRules

Nothing in particular is going wrong, I am just permanently irritable and apathetic.

Maybe it's my time of the month and I'm "manstruating".

Or maybe I just really fucking need to get laid... either way, I am totally bored and apathetic to school work etc... I'm not normally like that at all, it's just that it's the last week of a term which has been fairly irrelevant much of the time, and I can't really be arsed. And I'm highly irritable, for the above reason plus so many others...

I've realised that basically, my life is pretty empty and meaningless, and that I'm realistically the only one to blame. I'm looking at music colleges to go to after I finish school next year, and there's one which I'm super-stoked about and would love to go to, but I feel as though I should be able to tell them about some experience I've had of playing gigs and so on (it's probably not essential but it would likely help my chances of getting in), but I don't really have any. I need to man up and try to get something going with a band... I'm just too fucking shy and introverted to do anything with myself, and it's pathetic. I need to get over it.

And I have literally no social life whatsoever... I don't really go out and see people, or talk to folks from school that much outside school, or chat to girls, or anything else, I just sit at home playing guitar or dossing around on Facebook. It's a complete rut I'm stuck in, and I don't really have much of an idea of how to break out of it. As a result, I'm rarely invited to parties, and I avoid them even then, because I don't drink and don't _want_ to drink - literally everyone else does, and I feel like I just can't loosen up and join them... so I don't go out and meet new people, or have fun, or stay out late, or get laid, or do anything else that pretty much everyone else my age seems to do. 

I do have friends, don't get me wrong, but I don't see them that much, and as a result I don't think many of them give a great deal of a toss about me... and I don't blame them, why should they? I go to an all-boys school, and there's a local all-girls school too. I know a few of the girls who go there, but again, I would be surprised if 0.1% of any of their minds were taken up by me for even a moment of a whole year...

The worst thing is, I know all this shite is entirely my own doing, and that I'm the only one who can change it, but I often just can't find the motivation there. I seem to still be childishly expecting it all to come to me, and that just won't fucking happen.

I wish I had the balls to talk to my parents about this, I have a great relationship with them, but for some reason I just find it easier to spill it all out semi-anonymously on the internet, to people I've never met in my life. It's no reflection on you guys, obviously, it's just something I find weird. It's way easier to say all of this stuff when it's not face to face.

Not expecting anyone to do anything about it, just venting.

tl;dr: I'm a self-pitying idiot with an empty life. 



EDIT:

Reading back... DEAR GOD this is whiny. Sorry.


----------



## Don Vito

I feel ya brah.


I feel ya.


----------



## skeels

^^ the good news is that you realize you have the power to change your own life.

You do realize that, right?

Kick ass!


----------



## BucketheadRules

skeels said:


> ^^ the good news is that you realize you have the power to change your own life.
> 
> You do realize that, right?
> 
> Kick ass!



I know I have it, it's finding it which is the problem 

Thanks for the words of encouragement though, guys.


----------



## Fat-Elf

America gets all the heat and then they complain about it. Unfair.


----------



## Faine

I feel like i'm getting pressured to get my own apartment like ASAP. Shitty thing is, I have a job but its not consistent at all... I get a few days here and there... Long story short.. I've been job hunting for weeks and cant find a suitable job to afford an apartment.. my girlfriend just lost 16 hours a week from now on and I'm all stressed. 

Meh.


----------



## schecter4life

Why am i mad? Because i cant say what i really want to in this post xD


----------



## GhostsofAcid

BucketheadRules said:


> text n' stuff



I know that feel dude


----------



## JosephAOI

I just applied to like 15 places and probably won't hear back from any of them.

I want a job goddammit!


----------



## Faine

^ same here man


----------



## highlordmugfug

FYI schecter4life, that kind of stuff can get you banned, and it's generally stupid to put information about that kind of stuff out in the open on the internet, unless you like run ins with the law.


----------



## schecter4life

highlordmugfug said:


> FYI schecter4life, that kind of stuff can get you banned, and it's generally stupid to put information about that kind of stuff out in the open on the internet, unless you like run ins with the law.



well if the law decides to take the time to track my IP and show up here there not gonna find anything on or anywhere near my own property xD

And trying to prove anything i just "said on the internet" as fact is damn near impossible, especially when they would find nothing on my property to back said claims xD...im not an idiot xD 

besides here in east TN the main concern is Meth, but either way, i DONT want the banstick so i edited the post xD


----------



## Brill

Found out that to get into Biomedical engineering at uni I need a 93.10 ATAR... which is quite high...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Found out that even though I am over-qualified for the class, as most of the computer science department at UMBC agrees, I cannot take a CSMC-203 course because I do not have a Math-151 credit

And because of the school policy, I cannot take them side by side even though I have taken higher level computer science courses than 203

So my entire college computer science degree pursuit has been pushed by a semester.


----------



## schecter4life

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Found out that even though I am over-qualified for the class, as most of the computer science department at UMBC agrees, I cannot take a CSMC-203 course because I do not have a Math-151 credit
> 
> And because of the school policy, I cannot take them side by side even though I have taken higher level computer science courses than 203
> 
> So my entire college computer science degree pursuit has been pushed by a semester.



lol when i took Computer Repair Sciences at Jacksboro Tech Center they could give 2 shits or less what you did before, as long as you know what your doing when it comes to computers...but then again this is Tennessee xD


----------



## highlordmugfug

schecter4life said:


> besides here in east TN the main concern is Meth, but either way, i DONT want the banstick so i edited the post xD


I lol'd at your edit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My 70 USD Leatherman pocket-knife fell out of my pocket a couple of days ago so some lucky cunt either picked it up and didn't hand it in or some legend handed it into lost property.


----------



## BornToLooze

I just dialed in a badass tone on my amp, the only problem my band stuff plays stuff like this



and it's more like this



this is why I want an eleven rack so I could just save it.


----------



## Danukenator

My mother just cracked a tooth in a way where, due to just dumb, shitty luck, may need to be pulled. You can see the tooth when you smile so it would need to be replaced which could cost between three and four grand. Insurance would take about 25% of that. It's a financial strain we didn't expect and didn't need especially with the stress regarding the first collage bill. 

Hopefully, a procedure to bond the tooth will work.


----------



## Faine

^ ouch man. I'm really sorry. Hope you guys figure something out!


----------



## BornToLooze

Danukenator said:


> My mother just cracked a tooth in a way where, due to just dumb, shitty luck, may need to be pulled. You can see the tooth when you smile so it would need to be replaced which could cost between three and four grand. Insurance would take about 25% of that. It's a financial strain we didn't expect and didn't need especially with the stress regarding the first collage bill.
> 
> Hopefully, a procedure to bond the tooth will work.



Just do like in Dennis the menace...use chiclets


----------



## ZEBOV

Idk why. I just am. And I need someone to hurt. A human punching bag.


----------



## kerska

I'm mad because I have to sit through 8 hours of work before I can go watch Dark Knight Rises tonight...


----------



## Brill

ZEBOV said:


> Idk why. I just am. And I need someone to hurt. A human punching bag.



Hit me. i'm into that sort of stuff


----------



## Don Vito

o_0


----------



## Cyntex

I have this riff I came up with.. I can play it exactly the way I want it until I try to record it. I already did 50 takes or so and it's just crap. As soon as I close the DAW and I play it's fine. Meh


----------



## Faine

That happens to me on youtube.


----------



## flexkill

THIS 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/205203-noooooooo.html


----------



## BucketheadRules

Faine said:


> That happens to me on youtube.



Same. Most of the solos I've videoed have a few mistakes, and I can play them perfectly at any time except when the camera is going. 

Honest guv.


----------



## Cyntex

I don;t mind posting a sloppy rendition on YT just for some feedback, but when it comes to actual recording it's somehow different.. And that's not all, when I record I usually double track everything, so that;s a double pain in the ass.

Shameless self plug, but this is the riff (the part I am having trouble with), pretty simple actually, but trying to get it to sound good on "tape" is a bitch.


edit: actual riff up to speed @ 25 sec in the video.


----------



## Faine

Job hunting

ugh


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got in a sort of fight with my friend last night. Couldn't sleep at all as it was hot as hell and my parents/sister were going apeshit the whole morning. Found out that Spotify doesn't scrobble even the half of the songs I listen to, especially if I listen to a one song on repeat. On top of that, forgot almost full Coke in freezer over night. Figure out the rest..


----------



## schecter4life

Fat-Elf said:


> Got in a sort of fight with my friend last night. Couldn't sleep at all as it was hot as hell and my parents/sister were going apeshit the whole morning. Found out that Spotify doesn't scrobble even the half of the songs I listen to, especially if I listen to a one song on repeat. On top of that, forgot almost full Coke in freezer over night. Figure out the rest..



i too have recently blown open my freezer door with a cola


----------



## Fiction

Just made pizza for lunch, and realized we're having pizza for dinner.

FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS.


----------



## Faine

^ had pizza for dinner


----------



## pink freud

Fucking. Summer. Cold.


----------



## tacotiklah

Read my crazy auditions thread. But if you're feeling tl;dr about it, in a nutshell I had the worst audition yesterday and it just continued on into tonight when I got threatened with all kinds of weird shit because I mistakenly packed a guy's cable.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Probably postponing my degree since my knowledge-set is far too cherry-picked. I need to do correspondence as well as essay writing classes

I feel like I'm about to have an emotional breakdown.

In love with a girl who, from what I can tell, just...would...NEVER date me.

Depressed > mad.


----------



## Fiction

Post-poning isn't the end of the world, man. I had the same issue being pissed off at myself for dropping out of a course and wasting a semester, but in the end it gave me those extra few months to save up some money and make sure it was everything I wanted to do. It would suck to get into a course and force it and in the end fail because you were running before you could walk.

Good luck with the girl, not much luck myself so I haven't got any words of wisdom


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fiction said:


> Post-poning isn't the end of the world, man. I had the same issue being pissed off at myself for dropping out of a course and wasting a semester, but in the end it gave me those extra few months to save up some money and make sure it was everything I wanted to do. It would suck to get into a course and force it and in the end fail because you were running before you could walk.
> 
> Good luck with the girl, not much luck myself so I haven't got any words of wisdom



Her boyfriend is a nice guy, but it's obvious he's just going out with her because he's a terribly regular guy and thinks she's okay...and it suits him - "Well, I might as well!". I don't think he ever lay awake with them same feels I have...or maybe I'm being presumptuous. 

Re: my degree, that advice makes sense


----------



## Genome

Sending an on-spec job application to a contact who's first name is "Nazli" and accidentally beginning the email "Dear Nazi"

I don't think I'll get a reply.


----------



## pink freud

genome said:


> Sending an on-spec job application to a contact who's first name is "Nazli" and accidentally beginning the email "Dear Nazi"
> 
> I don't think I'll get a reply.



That sucks, but I can't help but think that has the makings of an awesome Seinfeld episode.


----------



## no_dice

My antibiotics for my infection are giving me tendon pain in my left hand, so no guitar for a while.


----------



## Pooluke41

I was playing TF2 and accidentially went on to a furry server.

I feel violated.


----------



## Don Vito

Pooluke41 said:


> I was playing TF2 and accidentially went on to a furry server.
> 
> I feel violated.


I'm....I'm sorry.....


----------



## Pooluke41

kennedyblake said:


> I'm....I'm sorry.....



Thank you.

I'm still recovering.


----------



## matt397

Had a great day, tackled a problem at work I was unsure of an owned the fuck out of it. Came home, check the mail, no periphery pre- order AND I'm being Audited. The government takes 36- 41% of my pay every week and THEY feel they were shorted. Hey Harper, McGuinty, I hope the pair of you choke to death on each others dicks.


----------



## squid-boy

Ninja Gaiden for NES. 

That is all.


----------



## BornToLooze

Got my first 7...didn't know that passives don't fit in EMG routes....


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

We're having an unbelievably uncharacteristcally nice stretch of weather here and nobody wants to do ANYTHING, so all I can do is sit inside, which because I'm fasting equates to spending all day playing Skyrim and thinking about food.


----------



## Vinchester

Because I managed to find a guy who's selling his barely used Fryette Deliverance 120 at 70% street price, and agreed to meet this Sunday. The next day he called and said he decided to keep it. 

It's probably the only one of that model in all of Thailand. A deal like that just doesn't show up very often. I respect his decision but Damn I was really looking forward to buying!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Can't find a job. 

My spleen is inflamed and I have a bunch of doctors appts in the near future, ugh. 

I've hit another plateau in my playing again, I guess I'll just take a break for awhile.


----------



## King Loudness

Shit's falling apart. My girlfriend broke up with me unexpectedly, I can't get many hours at work so I'm losing income, my RG7620 project is a mess, I have no bands to play in and I'm just feeling like a loser these last couple days. 

W.


----------



## Faine

I'm baby sitting and all I want to do is take a fucking NAP in my air conditioning. I have to wait 2 more hoursssss.


----------



## squid-boy

My girlfriend woke me up at 7:00am to go swimming.


----------



## skeels

King Loudness said:


> Shit's falling apart. My girlfriend broke up with me unexpectedly, I can't get many hours at work so I'm losing income, my RG7620 project is a mess, I have no bands to play in and I'm just feeling like a loser these last couple days.
> 
> W.



Hang in there. The loser feeling will pass. 
You'll find another girl.
You'll make more money.
You'll fix your guitar.
You'll find an awesome band.

Be cool with yourself.


Also ^ swimming? Swimsuit swimming?


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm living in a small town that I can't stand (and it probably can't stand me). I moved here to take a job, and have been here for 3 years now.

But, the good news I'm moving the #@!& out of here in 1 month, and back to my home town of Phoenix, AZ. Also, I'm thankful just to have a job (let's be clear about that).

Light at the end of the tunnel, silver lining, etc.


----------



## King Loudness

skeels said:


> Hang in there. The loser feeling will pass.
> You'll find another girl.
> You'll make more money.
> You'll fix your guitar.
> You'll find an awesome band.
> 
> Be cool with yourself.
> 
> 
> Also ^ swimming? Swimsuit swimming?



Thanks man. I realize that at my age it's bound to happen but I guess it's all piled on top of one another to make me feel as I do atm. 

W.


----------



## SirMyghin

Have to go back to work today. Another turn around coming right up.


----------



## Webmaestro

King Loudness said:


> Thanks man. I realize that at my age it's bound to happen but I guess it's all piled on top of one another to make me feel as I do atm.
> 
> W.



Also, may I suggest visualizing those things you want? I know, I know, it sounds crazy (and too easy), but in my experience it works. I'm talking really, seriously, with all your focus... close your eyes... and spend a minute or two every day (or longer) vividly imagining each thing you want in great detail...

- Imagine yourself with a new girl (the girl of your dreams)

- Imagine yourself with more money, doing and/or buying the things you want to do with it

- Imagine yourself completing your guitar, and marveling at how well it turned out

- Imagine yourself playing in an amazing band

For reasons science has yet to prove, doing this exercise with some diligence helps you achieve what you want. Whether you believe it's some cosmic force, or just you somehow manifesting those things yourself, it helps. Don't expect to become a billionaire playboy overnight, but do expect good things to happen


----------



## synrgy

It's a fucking _glorious_ day outside, but I'm stuck inside all day listening to stupid people bitch and moan about how they "weren't expecting" their _recurring_ subscriptions to _recur_.

It feels like cruel/unusual punishment, to have to work when it's this amazing outside.


----------



## King Loudness

Webmaestro said:


> Also, may I suggest visualizing those things you want? I know, I know, it sounds crazy (and too easy), but in my experience it works. I'm talking really, seriously, with all your focus... close your eyes... and spend a minute or two every day (or longer) vividly imagining each thing you want in great detail...
> 
> - Imagine yourself with a new girl (the girl of your dreams)
> 
> - Imagine yourself with more money, doing and/or buying the things you want to do with it
> 
> - Imagine yourself completing your guitar, and marveling at how well it turned out
> 
> - Imagine yourself playing in an amazing band
> 
> For reasons science has yet to prove, doing this exercise with some diligence helps you achieve what you want. Whether you believe it's some cosmic force, or just you somehow manifesting those things yourself, it helps. Don't expect to become a billionaire playboy overnight, but do expect good things to happen


Interesting. The main thing bugging me is the girl - it just ended so quickly and without warning that I can't really accept it 'til I get an answer. The guitar project has just been frustrating me and in my state of mind right now I'm in no headspace to finish it because I want it done right, and the band thing... dunno. 

W.


----------



## Mexi

I'm not as much mad as I am disappointed for the things that I don't have in my life right now (a job, a girl, a place of my own, etc) because a lot of these things are probably the result of my own bullshit growing up, been sorta drifting after graduating university. 

not taking chances or having the balls to do what I want, regardless of how people will see/perceive me has certainly held me back. I can blame any number of things in the world for these things, but ultimately, my life is my own and I'm responsible for the things that have gone right or wrong. so I guess I'm more mad/disappointed at myself than the fact that I don't have everything that I want right now.

needless to say, it's been a work in progress, but there is certainly light at the end of this tunnel
I have been in the process of losing weight (20 lbs lighter since spring), which has made me feel better about myself and allowed me to think things through with more clarity. goin back to school in the fall to do a couple courses that will help me get into a master's program in public history that I've been looking at. Trying to replace anger and disappointment with good vibes and it seems to be working so far.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I was just washing up at the sink and The water was too hot, I was listening to Vildhjarta quite loud through my iPod touch which was in my pocket, I touched the water and jumped very high! My iPod fell out of my pocket and hit the floor, it's survived many many falls but this time it fell again and it smashed the screen.
Nooooooooooo!


----------



## Faine

When people ask me if I can help them do stuff that requires physical labor when its like 95+ degrees outside the MINUTE I walk out of the shower and start getting ready to hang out with my girlfriend... Then they make you feel bad and guilt trip you when you say you cant your busy.


----------



## Demiurge

It seems like two things happen when the last payment on a car loan is made:
1) car breaks down, and
2) the bank, after processing 59 payments (on a 5 year loan) without a fuss, manages to bungle the final payoff and you find yourself yelling at someone who probably uses a goat as transportation to get them to put the god-damned title in the mail.


----------



## Fiction

Because I live a 40 minute train trip and a 15 minute bus trip away from where I work and study, the transport doesn't line up and is only hourly or two hourly on weekends, buses don't run past 6pm and I work in a kitchen and finish at 11-12pm so I have to walk through some buttfuck suburbs full of crack labs (seriously, 50% houses have their lights on at 3-4am and always pop out the front door as I walk past and mumble some shit at me). That takes a good 75 minutes.

Now because of this I try and make alternative arrangements, by that one requires me out by 10.30 or wait until 1am for the next bus. It is currently 11:05 and I have almost 2 hours til the bus and just had some trouble with wankers trying to cause shit.

Because of all this I neglect to do things other then work and study and am slowly being pushed away from my friends who are constantly annoyed at me not being able to turn up places, I've been applying for a new house closer to everything for the past 2 months and still nothing.

I've had enough of all this shit and hope something comes my way soon before I push everyone away permanently, also I can't get chicks because my pickup line is "hey babey, want to catch a train and then walk through a dangerous area for 6kms " 

Anyways, wanted to vent a little while I wait for this bus.


----------



## Fiction

And I just lost $20, fucking fuck.


----------



## ZEBOV

Saw this in the "Why are you happy?" thread.


> I'm on my way to Vancouver this afternoon. Hopefully grabbing some beers with JoeyW and Stealth downtown tonight!


I wanna drink with Stealth too, but NOOOOOO, I live about 3000 miles away!


----------



## squid-boy

ZEBOV said:


> Saw this in the "Why are you happy?" thread.
> 
> I wanna drink with Stealth too, but NOOOOOO, I live about 3000 miles away!



Dude, he's such a boss in person. He may be... Well, he's a troll - straight up. But he's hella generous. When we went out last time I was in Vancouver, we had an argument on who was paying for the drinks AND he insisted I eat his fries while he munched on a delicious looking burger.


----------



## Fiction

Zebov I'm there in spirit, feel free to join me, man.


----------



## Brill

Pooluke41 said:


> I was playing TF2 and accidentially went on to a furry server.
> 
> I feel violated.



I'm a furry... whats wrong with Furries huh?


----------



## ZEBOV

Fiction said:


> Zebov I'm there in spirit, feel free to join me, man.



LET'S FUCK!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Because I want to buy tons of gear and don't have a lot of money to spend.


----------



## BornToLooze

Because I've been trying to record this for the past hour and a half and I keep messing up


----------



## Faine

Just applied for a guitarcenter credit card to Get a line 6 podGX to make payments... My credit is good but I wasnt approved. 

I can finance a $1,700 macbook pro no problem, But I cant finance a $100 pod GX ..Makes perfect sense. 



Perfect sense.

Oh and Im like $100 short on an RGA7 a guy is selling locally for an amazing deal.


----------



## Fiction

Because work didn't pay me last week, so I inquired and they said they'll definitely pay it back in this week, and they didn't.

I just want to order an OAF, Waah


----------



## Bekanor

Because the apartment fire alarm is going off AGAIN because it's useless and keeps getting set off by someone's fireplace chimney across the street. 

Fuck this place, can't wait to move.


----------



## Bekanor

Well my face is red, turns out the cafe on the bottom floor had a fire in the kitchen. 

But then two shithead bogans started fighting for no reason so I guess that's something to be mad about, even though it was hilarious.


----------



## BornToLooze

I had to route out the pickup route some to put a Dimarzio D-Activator in my 7, and I didn't like it so I got a SD Custom and I'll be damned if the tabs are even bigger on it


----------



## Faine

Basement flooded


----------



## squid-boy

Stuff. But I fixed my anger with my fist and an inanimate object. 

Fist - 1, object - 0.


----------



## Fiction

squid-boy said:


> Stuff. But I fixed my anger with my fist and an inanimate object.
> 
> Fist - 1, object - 0.



I once had a 'see who could bunch harder fight' with a friend, just in the arm, I went for my hardest punch possible, he dropped his arm and I got his shoulder, Dislocated my pinky and broke my hand 

Just thought i'd share.. for some reason


----------



## JosephAOI

This total core kid I know is buying a 7 and becoming a djent kid. Fucking gets on my nerves


----------



## squid-boy

Fiction said:


> I once had a 'see who could bunch harder fight' with a friend, just in the arm, I went for my hardest punch possible, he dropped his arm and I got his shoulder, Dislocated my pinky and broke my hand
> 
> Just thought i'd share.. for some reason



I hulk smashed my keyboard tray. Not hard enough to break my hand, but felt good after a particular phone call.


----------



## ZEBOV

The mods don't always post bans on the PBL.


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> This total core kid I know is buying a 7 and becoming a djent kid. Fucking gets on my nerves


----------



## Bobo

"Jesus is my friend"...God dammit!


----------



## Don Vito

Bobo said:


> "Jesus is my friend"...God dammit!


You can try to run

You can try to run and hide

But Jesus will come find you and he'll touch down inside!

He is like a Mounty! He always gets his men. And he'll zap you anyway he can!


ZAP!


----------



## Faine

The level of stress I have right now. 

Parents telling me to find a place relatively soon and I dont even have a job that can afford that. 

Apartment hunting and everything is so expensive. Even the smallest studio apartments are like $800 a month without utilities included. On top of that I have my own bills I already have to pay. UGH


----------



## CrownofWorms

A girl that I've been talking with and hanging out with just got taken

Oh well I guess I have to


----------



## ittoa666

Going to summer slaughter tomorrow but I'm going to be late and miss half the bands. Bullshit.


----------



## Fiction

CrownofWorms said:


> A girl that I've been talking with and hanging out with just got taken


----------



## axxessdenied

Canada Revenue... need I say more  those guys


----------



## Pav

Someone I had been very close friends with for close to ten years recently stabbed me in the back and turned other mutual friends against me. You can't trust anyone, it seems.


----------



## Faine

^ whoa man. Thats harsh. What for?


----------



## Divinehippie

Faine said:


> The level of stress I have right now.
> 
> Parents telling me to find a place relatively soon and I dont even have a job that can afford that.
> 
> Apartment hunting and everything is so expensive. Even the smallest studio apartments are like $800 a month without utilities included. On top of that I have my own bills I already have to pay. UGH


 
move to vt mate, i had a 2 bedroom apt for $750, split with a roommate who got the bigger room ended up being 300 for me 450 for him and was a sweet place. plus i may need another guitar player around... xD. my current guitar player is from CT, loves it here.....


----------



## Faine

^ was that with utilities included and such? thats a pretty good deal for you haha 300 isnt bad.


----------



## Pav

Faine said:


> ^ whoa man. Thats harsh. What for?



Well, I suppose I should preface by saying I had been trying to date her best friend. 

I was having a bad day one day, blew up and said some pretty insulting things that I certainly should never have said. Three days later I find out a neutral party had copied and pasted my emotional rant to anyone who might have been interested. And voila, next thing I know some people I thought I knew well were telling me to fuck off and that they didn't want to be around me anymore.

Sigh. Shit happens I suppose.


----------



## squid-boy

Divinehippie said:


> move to vt mate, i had a 2 bedroom apt for $750, split with a roommate who got the bigger room ended up being 300 for me 450 for him and was a sweet place. plus i may need another guitar player around... xD. my current guitar player is from CT, loves it here.....



I live with my girlfriend. And she was short on rent this month due to us visiting Vancouver last weekend, and a hold for the hotel on her credit card. Anyhow. It turns out that I paid $580 to her $120 for this month of rent.


----------



## tacotiklah

Got booted from a local club over my trans status before I could see my favorite local band play. Just found out that my favorite guitarist from said favorite band had too much to drink, kept messing up a bunch of the songs, and then got into a major fucking brawl with his other bandmates (this is the second time he has done this) and sent his other guitarist to the hospital. So even had I been able to stay, I would've had to endure watching dudes that were the epitome of professionalism back in the day when my old band gigged with them degenerate into schoolchildren because of alcohol. I get that this guitarist guy (who is someone I looked up to) is going through a very nasty divorce with a tweaker bitch, but doing that shit is entirely unacceptable.


----------



## Divinehippie

Faine said:


> ^ was that with utilities included and such? thats a pretty good deal for you haha 300 isnt bad.


 
not included but i mean it was dirt cheap. i probably payed around 400-450 tops and that's heat/electricity/internet. it was a pretty sweet set up.
concidering at my last job before i got my current one i was making min wage and only working 3-4 nights a week and making ~250 a week. very managable for sure.


----------



## tm20

a while back i was hanging out with a friend, later that night one of his friends joined us. i decided to share my weed with them and this new guy was kind enough to give me a ride home. on the way cops were pulling people over to breath test them. we panicked as we had to join the queue so i threw the weed, papers and lighter (which i keep all in a bag) under the seat. today i ask if he could return it and this scumbag says he gave it to another guy, thinking that person was the one who gave it to him in the first place :| so pissed off but that's the last time i hang out with this scumbag. maybe it's my fault for trusting someone i barely know. end rant


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Relatively graphic but you'd be the worst of cowards to complain about a scene such as this


----------



## Divinehippie

I threw a party for my birthday last weekend and provided all the beer (bought two kegs, one of Switchback which is a local beer and rather expensive but worth the money for sure, the other Budweiser because by the time the first keg was gone who's going to care what the next one is xD) for free. There was a donation bucket next to the leg for those who felt generous but everyone got a cup and all they could drink regardless of weather they donated or not. I bought food for the party, burgers, dogs and everything else thy goes along with those. Let whoever was not ok to drive crash at my place with blankets and pillows provided. It was an awesome time had by all and quite the rager with two bands playing in my basement and a shit ton of kids wild'n out. I went to bed at around 930am an before I went to bed I checke the donation bucket to see how much was in it. It was empty and I had assumed my roommate had taken it into his room for safekeeping as he was already sleeping. Turns out someone stole my donation money ($150-200 dollars easy). I ccouldnt fcking believe it. I provided everyone with free beer, food, and a place to party and have a good time as well as a place to sleep if need be. When inviting people I told everyone that there were 3 simple rules when it comes to bringing guest 1. Don't be a dick, we have a party full of people ready to stomp out any problems. So everyone be cool and have a good time 2 don't damage my property intentionally, accidents happen but be respectful am finally 3. DON'T FUCKING STEAL MY PROPERTY. Pretty basic I would think. I said if you don't think your friend/guest can obide by these 3 thing or even have the slightest hesitation or doubt then I don't want them there. I don't know if maybe I just have better moral values then some but if someone invited me to a party like this I would thank them at the end of the night and invite them over so I could show them the same hospitality. I wouldn't steal DONATED money (or any other kind or another thing) from that person. Fucking hate people sometimes. 
Also my roommate hooked up with the girl I was supposed to start seeing >.<. 

Party itself was a blast, day after BLEW /end rant


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Divinehippie said:


> I threw a party for my birthday last weekend and provided all the beer (bought two kegs, one of Switchback which is a local beer and rather expensive but worth the money for sure, the other Budweiser because by the time the first keg was gone who's going to care what the next one is xD) for free. There was a donation bucket next to the leg for those who felt generous but everyone got a cup and all they could drink regardless of weather they donated or not. I bought food for the party, burgers, dogs and everything else thy goes along with those. Let whoever was not ok to drive crash at my place with blankets and pillows provided. It was an awesome time had by all and quite the rager with two bands playing in my basement and a shit ton of kids wild'n out. I went to bed at around 930am an before I went to bed I checke the donation bucket to see how much was in it. It was empty and I had assumed my roommate had taken it into his room for safekeeping as he was already sleeping. Turns out someone stole my donation money ($150-200 dollars easy). I ccouldnt fcking believe it. I provided everyone with free beer, food, and a place to party and have a good time as well as a place to sleep if need be. When inviting people I told everyone that there were 3 simple rules when it comes to bringing guest 1. Don't be a dick, we have a party full of people ready to stomp out any problems. So everyone be cool and have a good time 2 don't damage my property intentionally, accidents happen but be respectful am finally 3. DON'T FUCKING STEAL MY PROPERTY. Pretty basic I would think. I said if you don't think your friend/guest can obide by these 3 thing or even have the slightest hesitation or doubt then I don't want them there. I don't know if maybe I just have better moral values then some but if someone invited me to a party like this I would thank them at the end of the night and invite them over so I could show them the same hospitality. I wouldn't steal DONATED money (or any other kind or another thing) from that person. Fucking hate people sometimes.
> Also my roommate hooked up with the girl I was supposed to start seeing >.<.
> 
> Party itself was a blast, day after BLEW /end rant



Pretty sure hippies aren't supposed to be into hating people


----------



## Divinehippie

I may possibly be the only misanthropic hippie D:


----------



## Brill

Divinehippie said:


> I may possibly be the only misanthropic hippie D:



I'm Vegan and Misanthropic.... Does that count?


----------



## Fiction

I'm mad at skyscrapers of text about being mad.


----------



## Fiction

Loxodrome said:


> I'm Vegan and Misanthropic.... Does that count?



Furries never count


----------



## highlordmugfug

CrushingAnvil said:


> Relatively graphic but you'd be the worst of cowards to complain about a scene such as this



:C


----------



## Murmel

Because I haven't talked to anybody in 3 weeks except for one evening. Feeling lonely as fuck.
I don't even have a good reason for it, I suck balls at life when school is out.

Think I'm gonna call one of my friends tomorrow and see how she is, always cool to talk to.

Also annoyed because I'm trying to save up money for laser eye surgery, but shit that I need pops up all the time thus setting me back.

I failed 2 courses last year in school so I have to do tests on the entire courses to pass them. One is math the other one is science, I suck at both.

The guitar homework I have over summer is hard as shit.

I'm failing miserably at driving theory needed for my license, doesn't make me feel less retarded than I already do. Everyone says it was so easy.


----------



## caskettheclown

I was put on third shift out of nowhere and now the "lead cashier" is on my case about stupid shit. 

"The cooler is a mess and so is the back room and you didn't stock the cups".

1. I stocked the cups
2. cooler and back room is going to day more than one shift for me to clean up/organize

i'm sick of this shit. He always finds some kind of fault with everything I do. I'm so close to just saying "Fuck this i'm out" and just leaving and not coming back.

Everyday its something , like my cigarette count was off by 3 or something like that. I have to count a few thousand of them so forgive me if i'm off by a couple.

Its not really that he has fault with what I do its just how he expresses it that gets to me. They way he expresses it makes me feel like shit.

I have emotional issues stemming from childhood and its hard for me to handle some things.


----------



## MFB

I thought I would get my 3rd light green rep bar when I hit 5K worth of rep, BUT I DIDN'T


----------



## satriani08

Im not really mad but frustrated about the people around.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Because I want a Peavey 3120 and no one is selling a used one for under the new price.


----------



## Brill

No one ever sits near me in class... And if I sit near them, I get called creepy and fucked in the head.....


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MFB said:


> I thought I would get my 3rd light green rep bar when I hit 5K worth of rep, BUT I DIDN'T



I got one while I was unable to access SS.org from home  I said some shit about something and someone negged me and was back to two 

+1 for Mother Fucking Ben


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Loxodrome said:


> No one ever sits near me in class... And if I sit near them, I get called creepy and fucked in the head.....



I get that. I basically look like Samoth minus the beard and wear smart but dark, casual clothing that makes me seem really serious  

Just started wearing 'regular cunt' jumpers so I'll see how niqquz react. 

Smile at people. When I do, they're flummoxed and relax a lot more


----------



## Brill

CrushingAnvil said:


> I get that. I basically look like Samoth minus the beard and wear smart but dark, casual clothing that makes me seem really serious
> 
> Just started wearing 'regular cunt' jumpers so I'll see how niqquz react.
> 
> Smile at people. When I do, they're flummoxed and relax a lot more



I wear a tailcoat and a tophat.... I would never ditch my Gentleman wear.... and When I smile people think I have "targeted them"... man High school is horrible...


----------



## Pooluke41

Loxodrome said:


> I wear a tailcoat and a tophat....



I think that's your problem right there..


----------



## Brill

Pooluke41 said:


> I think that's your problem right there..



How is proper attire a problem?


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> I wear a *tailcoat and a tophat*.... I would never ditch my Gentleman wear.... and When I smile people think I have "targeted them"... man *High school* is horrible...


----------



## Murmel

Loxodrome said:


> How is proper attire a problem?


There's a difference between looking proper and thinking you look proper.
I can't think of any time I would wear a tailcoat, I have never even seen one being used outside movies. Tophats aren't proper either, especially not at your age.
The thing with "looking proper" is that it has to be done right. If it's not done right it's a fashion disaster, and it's not very easy to pull off. 

If you want to dress classy, look some stuff up on the internet. There are tons of ways to dress classy and not look completely out of place.
Society WILL judge you from how you look, that's just how it is. I know it shouldn't be like that, but it's the sad reality.

If you want some advice or talk about that sort of stuff, hit me a PM. I can probably help you out a bit. I can give you really easy tips on how to look a bit smart without looking overly smart - see casual/high school smart.


----------



## ghostred7

Because i've had to compile PHP 8 times now due to this old-ass Solaris 9 box not having and not recognizing libxml...this is ONLY to be able to export data from Joomla 1.5 --> 2.5....and i don't have coffee


----------



## Brill

No Internet at new flat..... Have to post from school on an iPod...


----------



## Faine

^ are you gettin it soon?


----------



## Brill

It's not possible. And as a student, this is like the only house I can get on my income... I'm thinking of getting a USB one...


I'm also really pissed off because this chick I used to hang around with ( she started avoiding me) threatened to call campus security on me for being creepy.... All I did was fucking sit down......


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> I'm also really pissed off because this chick I used to hang around with ( she started avoiding me) threatened to call campus security on me for being creepy.... All I did was fucking sit down......


You seem to have some serious problems with this.


----------



## Brill

kennedyblake said:


> You seem to have some serious problems with this.


I really do... Now I have a fucking test...on something I don't know....


----------



## Rick

MFB said:


> I thought I would get my 3rd light green rep bar when I hit 5K worth of rep, BUT I DIDN'T



I tried to add some for you but I must spread around more Rick love. 

I'm mad because I want to hear Danza IV again.


----------



## squid-boy

My bus was thirty minutes late today, which just reminded me that I don't have a car anymore.


----------



## MFB

Rick said:


> I tried to add some for you but I must spread around more Rick love.
> 
> I'm mad because I want to hear Danza IV again.



Awwww 

Its OK, I'll get there eventually, if it werent for all these damned meddling "likes"


----------



## morrowcosom

We got new furniture and the cat was clawing it, so dad had the cat declawed about a month ago. Now since the cat has sore, fucked up toes and is fucked up in the head, it does not use the litter box and keeps laying the most foul smelling shits in the hallway, like the most sickening shit I have ever smelt in my life that is there right know.


----------



## Pav

Fuck backstabbers. You open up to someone you trust and what do you get? People that were once friends telling you that you're fucking weird and they don't want to be around you. Unreal how incredibly petty some people can be at this age.


----------



## ZEBOV

CrushingAnvil said:


> Just started wearing 'regular cunt' jumpers so I'll see how niqquz react.



What are jumpers?


----------



## highlordmugfug

brutalwizard said:


> I have never seen my mother act like this. Her alcoholism is overcoming her relationship with my family and especially my father. After drinking way to much and causing quite one way yelling/ slamming doors match, my very calm an sober father has left my house tonight with no intentions of coming home in the short term, it seems. He has never left home in such a fashion before. With only 12 days till their 20th anniversary and 9 till my 20th birthday, my personal anger and emotions are very high.
> 
> I want to toke so bad but wont, cause I have not for a couple months now and I dont want to relate this pain with drugs


If something like that is going on, it might be best if you go to a friends house for the night and return when things are a bit calmer.


----------



## Don Vito

Megaman X6

More rage quits than Demon's Souls.


----------



## skeels

brutalwizard said:


> I have never seen my mother act like this. Her alcoholism is overcoming her relationship with my family and especially my father. After drinking way to much and causing quite the one way yelling and slamming doors match, my very calm an sober father has left my house tonight with no intentions of coming home in the short term, it seems. He has never left home in such a fashion before. With only 12 days till their 20th anniversary and 9 till my 20th birthday, my personal anger and emotions are very high.
> 
> I want to toke so bad but wont, cause I have not for a couple months now and I dont want to relate this pain with drugs



Good for you. Weed won't make anything better just like drinking won't for your mom.

Hang tough. 

Also, just a thought but AA works for some people.





Also, I'm kinda mad at myself for making fun of that kid with the "seeking famous rock star band" ...

Dang. I did it again didn't I?

Sorry, kid.




Also, all these people going around killing all these people is kinda pissin' me off too...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

kennedyblake said:


> Megaman X6
> 
> More rage quits than Demon's Souls.



I didn't think that was possible. I rage quit at the title screen. 

I'm mad because my mom won't let me buy a hedgehog with my own money. I take care of my cat just fine. Oh well.


----------



## Pav

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I didn't think that was possible. I rage quit at the title screen.
> 
> I'm mad because my mom won't let me buy a hedgehog with my own money. I take care of my cat just fine. Oh well.



Hedgehogs come later. Start with a skunk and work your way up.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Pav said:


> Hedgehogs come later. Start with a skunk and work your way up.



I also tried that. That was the original idea.


----------



## squid-boy

I'm not going to have sex for a week.


----------



## highlordmugfug

squid-boy said:


> I'm not going to have sex for a week.


Just came here from the "Why are you happy" thread. 

ing pretty hard.


----------



## squid-boy

highlordmugfug said:


> Just came here from the "Why are you happy" thread.
> 
> ing pretty hard.



That was the intention.


----------



## Faine

^ I saw that too! hahaha.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Hedgehogs are illegal in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Faine

^ why?!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I don't know. They're illegal in 5 states, and PA just so happens to be one of them.


----------



## Pav

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I also tried that. That was the original idea.



In that case, maybe it's time to give your mom a solid dose of reality.



highlordmugfug said:


> Just came here from the "Why are you happy" thread.
> 
> ing pretty hard.


That got me too.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Pav said:


> In that case, maybe it's time to give your mom a solid dose of reality.


----------



## Don Vito

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I didn't think that was possible. I rage quit at the title screen.









Here's a good summary of the game.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm not mad about it, but my grandfather passed away this morning around 2:30 am, about 1 month after we found out anything was wrong with him. The call to tell me is what woke me up. Today is off to a bad start.


----------



## Pav

I really dislike Misha Mansoor.




highlordmugfug said:


> I'm not mad about it, but my grandfather passed away this morning around 2:30 am, about 1 month after we found out anything was wrong with him. The call to tell me is what woke me up. Today is off to a bad start.



I'm sorry to hear that man, never a good way to start the day. The father of a very very close friend of mine is battling cancer and I'm worried I might have a similar situation soon, so I feel for you.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pav said:


> I really dislike Misha Mansoor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that man, never a good way to start the day. The father of a very very close friend of mine is battling cancer and I'm worried I might have a similar situation soon, so I feel for you.


Thanks to Nick, Pav, and whoever left me that rep. I'm sorry to hear that. 



What did Misha do?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Because my best friend of 15 years decides now's a good time to start acting like a child. And highlord, well I'm not the best at stuff like this, but, hang in there.


----------



## Pav

highlordmugfug said:


> Thanks to Nick, Pav, and whoever left me that rep. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Misha do?





Lawl, Misha didn't do anything. Sometimes I feel like an outsider as one of the few members of this board that don't consider him a god, but that is no fault of his.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The school starts tomorrow. I try to be positive about it. At least it is my senior year but still.. fucking school...


----------



## CrownofWorms

Can't download Ezdrummer Lite


----------



## The Norsemen

My new strings probably won't arrive til after my next show on the 19th.
So the next show I'm probably playing with dead nasty strings and without a high e.
That pisses me off.



Pav said:


> Lawl, Misha didn't do anything. Sometimes I feel like an outsider as one of the few members of this board that don't consider him a god, but that is no fault of his.





Pav you're not the only one.
I feel like an outsider all the time on here because I don't want an Axe-fx and a Blackmachine with Bareknuckles
so I can play progressive metal that's influenced by Animals As Leader's and Periphery.
I think they're great guitarists, just not nearly as phenomenal as some people think.


----------



## Cynic

highlordmugfug said:


> Thanks to Nick, Pav, and whoever left me that rep. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Misha do?



he didnt respond to my formspring question


----------



## Brill

beause my Ipod just Died


----------



## Jake

Working way to many hours, stressed out by that, add on the fact that my grandmother is dying pretty much right before us just a little after we realized anything was actually wrong is adding on to the unneeded stress. Then I finally lost my cool at work tonight and screamed at a bunch of my employees and its just been a really really rough week.


----------



## Pav

717ctsjz said:


> Working way to many hours, stressed out by that, add on the fact that my grandmother is dying pretty much right before us just a little after we realized anything was actually wrong is adding on to the unneeded stress. Then I finally lost my cool at work tonight and screamed at a bunch of my employees and its just been a really really rough week.



I totally feel for you there. I've been going through a very very similar situation...sometimes you just wish the people around you would be willing to forget the bullshit of the past and cut you some slack, but far too many people aren't willing to look past the exterior.


----------



## tacotiklah

Specifically made time today to finish up the garage, only to have my cousin who was supposed to help me decide that she isn't up for finishing the job today.


----------



## Genome

Olympic visitors, presumably looking to garner sympathy from hard nosed commuters by sitting on the train and moaning loudly that the terrible service was ruining their day out, then alighting and walking slower down the platform than a one legged zombie with a limp.


----------



## Faine

I cant find out how to add these stupid plugins to reaper.


----------



## Don Vito

Pokemon White didn't arrive this week.

I ordered it last weekend


----------



## squid-boy

GIRLFRIEND'S ABSENCE UPDATE: 
I've fapped my penis to oblivion and I am so fucking bored I could watch paint dry.


----------



## Murmel

^
If your penis is in oblivion then you should go on a quest to get it back. Would probably kill a few hours.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

My friend put a link on facebook and I checked it out. It was this scary face and it screamed very loud. I have headphones in and couldn't click the X the first time... Needless to say it scared the shit out of me, I'm shaking and sweating. Its 5:30am and I haven't slept yet.


----------



## Danukenator

I have to work at a charity auction. Yeah, it's a nice cause but the idea of wasting my Saturday sucks.


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> Working way to many hours, stressed out by that, add on the fact that my grandmother is dying pretty much right before us just a little after we realized anything was actually wrong is adding on to the unneeded stress. Then I finally lost my cool at work tonight and screamed at a bunch of my employees and its just been a really really rough week.


And today she passed away at the age of 80  its like this week will never end


----------



## CrownofWorms

My little sister broke my Smash Bros Brawl disc and My friend gave my MW2 to his cousin when I feel like playing those games


----------



## Faine

^ Did he even ask you first? haha


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

717ctsjz said:


> And today she passed away at the age of 80  its like this week will never end


 My condolences


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Not really mad about it, but I hate that Sunday isn't a business day.


----------



## Pav

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Not really mad about it, but I hate that Sunday isn't a business day.



Waiting for something to be shipped/mailed?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Pav said:


> Waiting for something to be shipped/mailed?



I have things in the mail. 3 packages, I'm so anxious.


----------



## ittoa666

I just had to drop $450 on four new tires when I only expected to spend a little over $150. The cool thing is that I only had about $475 in my bank account. Not much fun being poor again.


----------



## Fiction

Chopped the tip if my thumb on my fretting hand off (not much, maybe 2-3mm), goodbye guitar for a week or so.


----------



## Faine

^ that sucks man. Couldve been worse. What happened?


----------



## Fiction

Yeah could of been way worse, ah just really busy at work, ran out of capsicum and was trying to focus on way too many things, looked away, bam.


----------



## Fiction

Actually, I can still play, it's just really really awkward, and I have to be aware not to use the bad part of my thumb haha.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Actually, I can still play, it's just really really awkward, and I have to be aware not to use the bad part of my thumb haha.



That means you should carry on writing that super awesome song.


----------



## Fiction

But I can not guttural.


----------



## Kidneythief

Sorry...need to vent

I live in a flat with 2 other guys (separate rooms thank god), one is half the time away on trips, or at his girls. The other is always at home, most of the time he is gone on Fridays when he goes bartending (his only source of income at the time). Usually his girlfriend comes over for the weekends, which is okay by me. Walls are thin though, but that hasn't been a problem so far.

So today once I heard them making breakfast and going on their daily routine of watching movies/series and so on thought that finally I can ditch the headphones and listen to some music through my speakers.

Although I kept in mind that they are right in the next room, kept the volume at a decent level, which in the past never got complaints.

But not now...little bastard sends me a pm on facebook asking me if I could turn down the volume a little. I'm like okay, sorry. And then they start their movie marathon, and it's 'effin loud, can't hear my own music now. I'm asking nicely on the chat if he could turn it down a little then too, but he just ignores me. 

So f*ck it I'm back to my headphones.... which get uncomfortable after a couple of hours for my hears.
F*ckin prick....

_edit_: and the other thing is why doesn't he just come over and knock and ask me in person?!?! FFS


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

The neighbor is having his roof re-done, the roofers are outside slamming stuff and they woke me up.


----------



## skeels

Flat tire!


----------



## Danukenator

Kidneythief said:


> Sorry...need to vent
> 
> I live in a flat with 2 other guys (separate rooms thank god), one is half the time away on trips, or at his girls. The other is always at home, most of the time he is gone on Fridays when he goes bartending (his only source of income at the time). Usually his girlfriend comes over for the weekends, which is okay by me. Walls are thin though, but that hasn't been a problem so far.
> 
> So today once I heard them making breakfast and going on their daily routine of watching movies/series and so on thought that finally I can ditch the headphones and listen to some music through my speakers.
> 
> Although I kept in mind that they are right in the next room, kept the volume at a decent level, which in the past never got complaints.
> 
> But not now...little bastard sends me a pm on facebook asking me if I could turn down the volume a little. I'm like okay, sorry. And then they start their movie marathon, and it's 'effin loud, can't hear my own music now. I'm asking nicely on the chat if he could turn it down a little then too, but he just ignores me.
> 
> So f*ck it I'm back to my headphones.... which get uncomfortable after a couple of hours for my hears.
> F*ckin prick....
> 
> _edit_: and the other thing is why doesn't he just come over and knock and ask me in person?!?! FFS



The solution is simple. Continue to play your music via the speakers at a respectful level. If he complains again, point out he doesn't watch movies at a respectful level and is expecting you to grant him the same courtesy. 

It would be a productive way to reach a reasonable solution.


----------



## jon66

Kidneythief said:


> Sorry...need to vent
> 
> I live in a flat with 2 other guys (separate rooms thank god), one is half the time away on trips, or at his girls. The other is always at home, most of the time he is gone on Fridays when he goes bartending (his only source of income at the time). Usually his girlfriend comes over for the weekends, which is okay by me. Walls are thin though, but that hasn't been a problem so far.
> 
> So today once I heard them making breakfast and going on their daily routine of watching movies/series and so on thought that finally I can ditch the headphones and listen to some music through my speakers.
> 
> Although I kept in mind that they are right in the next room, kept the volume at a decent level, which in the past never got complaints.
> 
> But not now...little bastard sends me a pm on facebook asking me if I could turn down the volume a little. I'm like okay, sorry. And then they start their movie marathon, and it's 'effin loud, can't hear my own music now. I'm asking nicely on the chat if he could turn it down a little then too, but he just ignores me.
> 
> So f*ck it I'm back to my headphones.... which get uncomfortable after a couple of hours for my hears.
> F*ckin prick....
> 
> _edit_: and the other thing is why doesn't he just come over and knock and ask me in person?!?! FFS





Danukenator said:


> The solution is simple. Continue to play your music via the speakers at a respectful level. If he complains again, point out he doesn't watch movies at a respectful level and is expecting you to grant him the same courtesy.
> 
> It would be a productive way to reach a reasonable solution.



I've got a solution, but it's a little more devious than the previous poster.

Next time he isn't home, sneak into his room and poke tiny holes through all of his condoms. Before too long, she'll get pregnant and one of the following outcomes are likely to happen...

a) They'll be forced to move into a new apartment together that is bigger and more baby-friendly, thus ridding you of their further ass-hattery.

b) He'll dump her for cheating on him, since he "always uses a condom" and thus believes her to be screwing around on him, which then means she won't be over anymore watching movies at ridiculous volumes.

Either way, you win... 

Ok, I suppose it isn't the best solution, but hopefully it gave you a chuckle at least.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Kidneythief said:


> Sorry...need to vent
> 
> I live in a flat with 2 other guys (separate rooms thank god), one is half the time away on trips, or at his girls. The other is always at home, most of the time he is gone on Fridays when he goes bartending (his only source of income at the time). Usually his girlfriend comes over for the weekends, which is okay by me. Walls are thin though, but that hasn't been a problem so far.
> 
> So today once I heard them making breakfast and going on their daily routine of watching movies/series and so on thought that finally I can ditch the headphones and listen to some music through my speakers.
> 
> Although I kept in mind that they are right in the next room, kept the volume at a decent level, which in the past never got complaints.
> 
> But not now...little bastard sends me a pm on facebook asking me if I could turn down the volume a little. I'm like okay, sorry. And then they start their movie marathon, and it's 'effin loud, can't hear my own music now. I'm asking nicely on the chat if he could turn it down a little then too, but he just ignores me.
> 
> So f*ck it I'm back to my headphones.... which get uncomfortable after a couple of hours for my hears.
> F*ckin prick....
> 
> _edit_: and the other thing is why doesn't he just come over and knock and ask me in person?!?! FFS



Dude I have the same problem x a million. It sucks so much ass. I can't wait to move out next year.


----------



## squid-boy

Kidneythief said:


> Sorry...need to vent
> 
> I live in a flat with 2 other guys (separate rooms thank god), one is half the time away on trips, or at his girls. The other is always at home, most of the time he is gone on Fridays when he goes bartending (his only source of income at the time). Usually his girlfriend comes over for the weekends, which is okay by me. Walls are thin though, but that hasn't been a problem so far.
> 
> So today once I heard them making breakfast and going on their daily routine of watching movies/series and so on thought that finally I can ditch the headphones and listen to some music through my speakers.
> 
> Although I kept in mind that they are right in the next room, kept the volume at a decent level, which in the past never got complaints.
> 
> But not now...little bastard sends me a pm on facebook asking me if I could turn down the volume a little. I'm like okay, sorry. And then they start their movie marathon, and it's 'effin loud, can't hear my own music now. I'm asking nicely on the chat if he could turn it down a little then too, but he just ignores me.
> 
> So f*ck it I'm back to my headphones.... which get uncomfortable after a couple of hours for my hears.
> F*ckin prick....
> 
> _edit_: and the other thing is why doesn't he just come over and knock and ask me in person?!?! FFS



Are you bigger than them? Can they be easily pushed around? 

I don't have any solid advice other than: HAVE FUN WITH IT.


----------



## Fiction

Because work paid me wrong for the 4th time out of the last 5 pays. What the fuck is wrong with there pay roll girl.


----------



## squid-boy

Girlfriend is napping because of the long trip, so I can't quite have sexytimes yet.


----------



## highlordmugfug

squid-boy said:


> Girlfriend is napping because of the long trip, so I can't quite have sexytimes yet.




You know why it's funny.


----------



## Asrial

Not something special, but it's tons of shit going on simultaneously.

1) I burnt a liter of soybeans. I was just going to fix some shit on the computer while the last minutes were going off. Alarm failed, and now I stand with a liter of charcoal goop... Which oddly enough was still undercooked.

2) I desperately need money, but the only job that actually wants to hire as far as I've searched demands I wake up at 4am every morning, while I'm on my last year of education, which is a rather important year in terms of future value. Fuck.

3) I've just been called to session. It's right before my birthday, was supposed to show up to an old friends 18th, but that's gonna be a task now. Did I mention that absence is punishable by jail and fine?

4) I'm having extremely little time and need for playing guitar, which pisses me off to no end.

5) My new guitar shows to have a decent amount of dead notes. Fack.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

My new girlfriend's family is thinking about moving to Indiana. I've only had about two weeks with her...


----------



## Faine

^ well at least you werent with her for 2 years. That would be much harder.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Faine said:


> ^ well at least you werent with her for 2 years. That would be much harder.




I know man, I just would've felt like I was getting scammed (there's probably a better word for what I mean) out of something good that I never got to experience, but they decided against it today so I'll be taking my business to a certain other thread...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'm starting college soon.
-No job
-No car
-No LICENSE, even
-No decent computer
-No money
-Not even registered yet
-No way to pay tuition
-No help from parents, they have a shitload of medical bills to pay, because:
--In february, my sister had to get her gallbladder out
--My dad had Eskimic colitis
--My granny had shoulder surgery 
--just last weekend, my mom had to get HER gall bladder out, because it was fucked up, giving her pancreatitis. Which could have killed her, gone unchecked.

Not to mention, I'm fed up with my band going abso-fucking-lutely nowhere, the people I've hung out with for the past 4 years are being bitches, my still-in-high school girlfriend is freaking out about us staying together once the school year starts, due to how busy she'll be with all honors/AP classes, speech team, and the plays, and my main guitar still has a bunch of irritating problems.



At least I'm getting my own room in a week or two. My sister is moving out the last of her stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Zeno said:


> I'm starting college soon.
> -No money
> -Not even registered yet
> -No way to pay tuition


 

Wat.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Does not compute.


----------



## morrowcosom

You're not starting college soon.


----------



## bob123

brutalwizard said:


> Man that sucks, Guess it's time to enlist in the military.



I was thinking the same damn thing lol


----------



## squid-boy

System overload, bro. 

What is annoying me at the moment is this guy I know, who believes himself to be a good vocalist, sending me links to his vocal covers. 



That's why it's annoying.


----------



## highlordmugfug

squid-boy said:


> System overload, bro.
> 
> What is annoying me at the moment is this guy I know, who believes himself to be a good vocalist, sending me links to his vocal covers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's annoying.



Eww. Get the mic of his mouth.


----------



## satriani08

Im mad right now because my internet connection is going off and on!! Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## squid-boy

highlordmugfug said:


> Eww. Get the mic of his mouth.



The worst part? He has tons of videos on YouTube of the same stuff, over and over again.


----------



## highlordmugfug

squid-boy said:


> The worst part? He has tons of videos on YouTube of the same stuff, over and over again.


The content of that single jpg in that video would be enough for me to not take him seriously.

EDIT: Wait, please tell me they all have that as the video.


----------



## Pav

squid-boy said:


> The worst part? He has tons of videos on YouTube of the same stuff, over and over again.



I turned it off as soon as I saw the Sidney Crosby insult. Dude clearly doesn't recognize genuine talent.


----------



## Don Vito

Zeno said:


> I'm starting college soon.
> -No job
> -No car
> -No LICENSE, even
> -No decent computer
> -No money
> -Not even registered yet
> -No way to pay tuition
> -No help from parents


----------



## Pav

College textbooks are fucking expensive. Like, insanely, pointlessly expensive. It isn't bad enough that institutions of higher education have us over the barrel with the rising tuition costs, but publishers have to jack up the textbook prices just to make we're left with zero money to actually live on.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Aaaaaaand her parents are still thinking about moving.




First girlfriend, moves away after 3 weeks meme


----------



## Faine

^ use the unlucky brian one lol.


----------



## Pooluke41

squid-boy said:


> Girlfriend is napping because of the long trip, so I can't quite have sexytimes yet.



The drought of the sexytimes saga: part V, the revenge of the jetlag.


----------



## Faine

Work was really slow tonight so I went home early.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

morrowcosom said:


> You're not starting college soon.



Community College with rolling admission. Plus I'm going in to register tomorrow. I'll be able to handle all this stuff, it's just figuring out how. I'll clarify on the no help from parents - not that they are refusing, it's that there's only so much they can do, with the massive medical bills, due to three family members being in the hospital for a combined total of time of more than half a month, in under a year. 

It'll happen, somehow. I'll fucking make it happen. I refuse to end up like my sister, never finishing college (although she has a good job now.) I'm doing this shit and getting a job in the field I want.


----------



## Pav

Zeno said:


> It'll happen, somehow. I'll fucking make it happen. I refuse to end up like my sister, never finishing college (although she has a good job now.) I'm doing this shit and getting a job in the field I want.



At least you have the right perspective. Have you looked into any financial aid? Would your parents be able/willing to cosign student loans for you? If your financial situation is as tough as you say, I'd be willing to bet you're eligible for grants and work-study.


----------



## Murmel

Sat down on the toilet to take a dump. Started pushing pretty much right away and had no idea what was in store for me.

The biggest and most dry shit of my life started making its way out, and it was no stopping it when it had been awaken from its slumber.
Cringed and bit my lip not to make any noise, it was that painful.

Bit pissed that my body didn't warn me about this before with some rumbling.


----------



## cwhitey2

I have to work with a girl that broke my heart. As in we sit next to each other...

I guess this will teach me not to shit where I sleep.


----------



## squid-boy

Murmel said:


> Sat down on the toilet to take a dump. Started pushing pretty much right away and had no idea what was in store for me.
> 
> The biggest and most dry shit of my life started making its way out, and it was no stopping it when it had been awaken from its slumber.
> Cringed and bit my lip not to make any noise, it was that painful.
> 
> Bit pissed that my body didn't warn me about this before with some rumbling.



I have ulcerative colitis and I can sympathize. It's a very mild form, though. And it's moderated by medication. But fuck, I go to drop the kids off at the pool and the pain makes me feel like I'd rather be drowning.


----------



## galca002

cwhitey2 said:


> I have to work with a girl that broke my heart. As in we sit next to each other...
> 
> I guess this will teach me not to shit where I sleep.



Prime opportunity to show how cool you are and then blow her off. DO IT


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Today I learned why you don't E-mail a 13 year old girl with a very over-protective mother. She is in all kinds of trouble but they aren't even mad at me in the least. haha Wow.


----------



## Faine

^ Whats goin on here?


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Nuthin' that would cause him to be involved in any way...


----------



## Hollowway

Enrollment fees. What the hell is this? So if I go to join a gym, after having them market at me in every possible way, and sign a one year contract, they're going to charge me extra just to join? Enrollment fees, activation fees, handling charges, and the beautifully oxymoronic (emphasis on moronic) convenience fee. Can't companies just charge me and not spend so much time to create BS line items that serve no purpose? 
I'm going to my gym and telling them that I appreciate the $25 enrollment fee, but I have a $35 acceptance fee. So they technically owe me $10.


----------



## galca002

Hollowway said:


> Enrollment fees. What the hell is this? So if I go to join a gym, after having them market at me in every possible way, and sign a one year contract, they're going to charge me extra just to join? Enrollment fees, activation fees, handling charges, and the beautifully oxymoronic (emphasis on moronic) convenience fee. Can't companies just charge me and not spend so much time to create BS line items that serve no purpose?
> I'm going to my gym and telling them that I appreciate the $25 enrollment fee, but I have a $35 acceptance fee. So they technically owe me $10.



The enrollment fee is total bullshit. It exists so they can have a "sale" and take the fee away to make you feel as if you're saving something.


----------



## Faine

I'm mad because lastnight just for shits I emailed the guy who bought my rg7321 three years ago JUST to see if he still had it. I wanted a cheap 7 to mod and I miss that guitar cuz it was my first 7... He said " yeah I still have it I never played it cuz my studio only uses 6 strings, I'll sell it back to you for $300" I was like dude I bought it brand new when it was 12 days old four years ago for $400 and I sold it to you for $250 a year after there's no way, too high for Me" lets see what he says next...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mainly I'm upset because I have to be at work right now and UPS is going to be delivering my new comp soon...


----------



## Murmel

Faine said:


> I'm mad because lastnight just for shits I emailed the guy who bought my rg7321 three years ago JUST to see if he still had it. I wanted a cheap 7 to mod and I miss that guitar cuz it was my first 7... He said " yeah I still have it I never played it cuz my studio only uses 6 strings, I'll sell it back to you for $300" I was like dude I bought it brand new when it was 12 days old four years ago for $400 and I sold it to you for $250 a year after there's no way, too high for Me" lets see what he says next...



An RG7321 for $300 and you won't take it? Wow, you Americans are cheap motherfuckers


----------



## Konfyouzd

Murmel said:


> ...you Americans are cheap motherfuckers



 

Some of us anyway


----------



## Murmel

$300 won't even get you the cheapest of cheap Squier brand new here


----------



## Faine

Lol I paid $400 for it back in 2007! I sold it to him for $250 in 2008, why would I pay $300 to get it back now?


----------



## Murmel

Because you were retarded who sold it for $250 and now you need to be punished 

I sold my Warwick for $150 profit, bought it used.


----------



## Faine

I needed the money for an emergency and it was the only offer after a month the ad was up. I had to.


----------



## Metal_Webb

galca002 said:


> Prime opportunity to show how cool you are and then get her to blow you off. DO IT



Fixed 


I'm pissy because either customs or Australia post is taking their sweet time to get some stuff to me. I know it left America last weekend, so I have no idea why it's taking so long to get through customs/get delivered


----------



## dvon21

Just read Dave Mustaine at GC San Diego


----------



## MFB

Murmel said:


> Because you were retarded who sold it for $250 and now you need to be punished
> 
> I sold my Warwick for $150 profit, bought it used.



It's relative for us though dude, just because it's expansive over there doesn't mean it is over here. Fuck, I got my 7321 used and it was already sanded on the top and back and didn't have a neck pickup for $120 + $30 shipping. Even used, a good condition 7321 is only like, $250 MAX if memory serves correctly. They're the second lowest from the bottom above the GIO7's and still in production so they aren't fetching top dollar.


----------



## misingonestring

Cause the atmosphere is horrible.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm just having one of those days.


----------



## Cynic

So I'm technically employed at a store, but I can't actually work yet. I've been strung along for about three weeks now, and I've been the one to do all of the calling. Now, the manager doesn't work at the store anymore, and no one is qualified to bring me in to start work. They recommend that I apply at other stores in the chain in my area. How unprofessional can you be? Never in my life have I done anything, I believe, that warrants treating me with disrespect. I have loans that need to be payed off, expenses that need to be dealt with, and most importantly our band; the thing that means most to me, and it doesn't come cheap.

It's really funny how these little high school kids easily pick up these jobs around town, yet I have a high school diploma, a college degree, and no prior obligations that take up my schedule; and I'm...less than worthy of a position? Maybe I should do less for a job, because doing more obviously isn't working for them. I'm just so frustrated.

Also, I'm sick to my stomach. So yeah.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Sprained my right wrist in my sleep.   No guitar for me.


----------



## Don Vito

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/208784-so-asshole-moved-next-door.html


----------



## morrowcosom

I randomly developed vomit-inducing bad breath today and my first day of going back to college for a second degree is tomorrow. 

I gotta get this straightened out fast. 

Me with shit breath+Chicks=Not cool


----------



## Brill

The girl i posted about in the 'why are you happy' thread turned out to have a boyfriend..... Fucking bitch didnt mention anything about him...


----------



## Fiction

$200 Train Fine 

Got to the station at 9, train was at 9.01 and didn't really want to be late for class/wait an hour for the next train.


----------



## Adrian-XI

^my misus got one of those the other day. $200 is an atrocious amount...


----------



## Fiction

Yeah, I sent in an appeal along with my bank statement that shows I buy about 10 train tickets a week using my debit card (Lucky I do that, because I toss the tickets) and hopefully they waive it, because I don't really need an extra $200 gone after my spendings last week


----------



## Don Vito

nasku said:


> I'm mad at this moment for the reason that I smell something fishy something I wanted to vomit because of it. Any way do you know dumpster for rent Los Angeles?


Damn, you adbots are getting desperate.


----------



## MFB

Mad because people keep replying to spambots as if they'll get a response and still fail to report them at the same time. Seriously.


----------



## Don Vito

MFB said:


> Mad because people keep replying to spambots as if they'll get a response and still fail to report them at the same time. Seriously.




I didn't know it bothered you that bad.


----------



## MFB

It's not just you, it's all the people who end up on the PBL for stuff like that too that I look at and think "God damn, how do you pull that off? It's spam, you KNOW it and you also KNOW it's grounds for a ban if you reply to a spam thread so WHY?!"


----------



## Don Vito

I'll remember that then


----------



## groph

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/208893-2012-enlightenment-raising-your-frequency.html

This thread.


----------



## highlordmugfug

groph said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/208893-2012-enlightenment-raising-your-frequency.html
> 
> This thread.


Him, angelophile, and all the other NewAgeTarded posters that are all the rage recently for some reason.


----------



## Pav

Loxodrome said:


> The girl i posted about in the 'why are you happy' thread turned out to have a boyfriend..... Fucking bitch didnt mention anything about him...



You sound like me. Hopefully a friend of her's doesn't see that post, copy and paste you calling her a fucking bitch, and turn her against you for good. 

Some people are simply less emotionally inclined than others.


----------



## MFB

Loxodrome said:


> Fucking bitch didnt mention anything about him...



Yeah, how dare she not feel the need to bring up her boyfriend regardless of how out of context it may seem to mention it! The nerve of some girls huh?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bought this.

NEW! Bandai Gundam 1/100 Wing Gundam O #4 BAN048288 4902425482880 | eBay

My family is going to give me a lot of shit when they see it, haha.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'm mad because I realized that my neighbors can see through the blinds at night in my new apartment. So they might have seen me walking around naked after taking a shower the other night.

I am further angered by the fact that in the process of fashioning some makeshift blinds to remedy this, I cut my thumb and now I can't play guitar.


----------



## highlordmugfug

MFB said:


> Yeah, how dare she not feel the need to bring up her boyfriend regardless of how out of context it may seem to mention it! The nerve of some girls huh?


I don't think you read the post in the other thread. She started flirting him him and then they agreed to date. Then he found out she had a boyfriend.


----------



## MFB

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't think you read the post in the other thread. She started flirting him him and then they agreed to date. Then he found out she had a boyfriend.



When was that, maybe I missed a page but last I saw was she had just started at the school and he was still trying to talk to her. Then everyone was like, "dont call her a female" and  but havent seen squat about a date.

If thats the case then I recant my comment and she is indeed a "bitch"


----------



## MstrH

I'm mad because I'm picking glass shards out of my right index and middle fingers from handling a cracked glass blender jar!! fuk! Won't stop bleeding. 

Hey, at least my fretting hand is ok!


----------



## highlordmugfug

MFB said:


> When was that, maybe I missed a page but last I saw was she had just started at the school and he was still trying to talk to her. Then everyone was like, "dont call her a female" and  but havent seen squat about a date.
> 
> If thats the case then I recant my comment and she is indeed a "bitch"


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3151336-post531.html

Different girl (I assume).
EDIT: And you saw my response to his initial posting in that thread, you think I'd let him off the hook if he deserved the business?


----------



## Brill

I'm mad because I go to hang out with my friend and I say it hurts like hell to smile(on account of my new peircings), they then proceed to pull funny faces and make me smile... While laughing st me while I am writhing in agony. One of my friends then begins to tickle me, upon tickling her back she says "touch me once more and I'm going to call campus security on you, you creepy fuck" (even though i havent talked to her in lile 2 weeks) and then keeps tickling me....


----------



## highlordmugfug

Stop hanging out with these people. Duh.


----------



## Fiction

Sounds like a joke


----------



## Brill

highlordmugfug said:


> Stop hanging out with these people. Duh.


I am. It's just a bit annoying, because nobody really likes me around where I live, and they also do a lot of the things I do (like they are in my classes, and they all play magic, and go to the anime club).


----------



## zero_end

My boss, fucking bitch!!


----------



## dNate

I hate living at my friend's house. It's uncomfortable sometimes. And I'm bored.


----------



## Brill

Now everyone is trying to make me smile, even my teachers... It hurts so fucking much, and no matter what I say, they don't stop


----------



## morrowcosom

> I'm mad because I go to hang out with my friend and I say it hurts like hell to smile(on account of my new peircings), they then proceed to pull funny faces and make me smile... While laughing st me while I am writhing in agony. *One of my friends then begins to tickle me, upon tickling her back she says "touch me once more and I'm going to call campus security on you, you creepy fuck" (even though i havent talked to her in lile 2 weeks) and then keeps tickling me....*


That person sounds like trouble. Leave them alone. 

As far as the people making you laugh when it hurts, I have semi-frozen shoulders (sore and inflexible as hell). My friends love throwing shit at me to get me to jerk my shoulders trying to catch it, because it is funny. I do not get mad, I just get them back some other way that hurts and that is funny. Soccer ball/household object punts to the nuts are cool, "accidently" hitting them in face playing table top hockey works, etc. 

That and the bigger a deal you make about something physically painful (unless it is like a disease), the more people fuck with you about it. It is an age old art.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I took 3 days off from playing guitar because I sprained my wrist, I come back to play and i forgot how to play basically.


----------



## noise in my mind

dubstep kids on soundcloud spamming


----------



## Faine

Because my German shepherd breaks runs designed for 250 pound dogs. He snaps them like spaghetti. This one lasted a week... I had to get 4 this year already so now I'm gonna go to home depot and get a freakin chain.


----------



## Necris

As a part of a job interview at a guitar store near me I was put on the spot and asked to play guitar (I wasn't expecting it), as usual in situations like this I more or less choked and now the guy thinks I'm a terrible guitarist, if any of you were to put me on the spot and ask me to play whatever came to mind you would probably think I'd just started learning (there's a reason I only write and record). The upside is that despite looking like an idiot I got the job.


----------



## noise in my mind

Faine said:


> Because my German shepherd breaks runs designed for 250 pound dogs. He snaps them like spaghetti. This one lasted a week... I had to get 4 this year already so now I'm gonna go to home depot and get a freakin chain.



your dog is freaking awesome!


----------



## Necris

Loxodrome said:


> The girl i posted about in the 'why are you happy' thread turned out to have a boyfriend..... Fucking bitch didnt mention anything about him...


*(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) *



Sounds like she dodged a bullet.


----------



## Faine

noise in my mind said:


> your dog is freaking awesome!



haha yes awesome and all that and also a pain! haha.


----------



## ZEBOV

Loxodrome said:


> I'm mad because I go to hang out with my friend and I say it hurts like hell to smile(on account of my new peircings), they then proceed to pull funny faces and make me smile... While laughing st me while I am writhing in agony. One of my friends then begins to tickle me, upon tickling her back she says "touch me once more and I'm going to call campus security on you, you creepy fuck" (even though i havent talked to her in lile 2 weeks) and then keeps tickling me....



Slap her across the face. If she doesn't want to be tickled, then she shouldn't be tickling anyone else.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fricking' chestpains. Yesterday they weren't even that bad and I thought sleeping would help but that just made it even worse. And it makes me extra mad because I'm not sure of the cause. I have been drinking energy drinks all week but the pain feels more muscle related than something with the blood vessels. Can't even do pushups for the forum-contest.


----------



## Fiction

^ I feel ya, except with my back.

Thinking i'm going to get it checked out soon, been getting a weird pain in the middle of my back every time I do anything lately.


----------



## Faine

Didn't sleep a minute lastnight and today's my best friends wedding. I'm his best man too. Blah


----------



## Bekanor

Had KFC for lunch yesterday, now I'm going to be late for work because I'm stuck on the toilet.


----------



## gunshow86de

It took me an hour and a half to get to work. I live 11 miles from the office.


----------



## Bo Millward

No money + No bud = Bad times


----------



## Don Vito

I woke this morning and my neck was bleeding.


----------



## morrowcosom

I had a class at 5:30 tonight and some Valium withdrawal symptoms kicked me in the fucking nuts. Just random hardcore depression, apathy, and 3/4 of my brain shutting off. Makes it very easy to be sociable.

9:00 P.M. and I am still feeling the funk. Got to do some studying though.


----------



## Mexi

Fiction said:


> ^ I feel ya, except with my back.
> 
> Thinking i'm going to get it checked out soon, been getting a weird pain in the middle of my back every time I do anything lately.



I've had this on-off back pain for quite some time now but I've just learned to cope with it when I really should see my doctor about it. used to feel like a gentle numbness, now sort of a sharp pain that comes and goes, probably not good



Bo Millward said:


> No money + No bud = Bad times



Amen


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## CrownofWorms

I saw Expendables 2 and it was disappointing

It has a A class action movie cast, but it was really like you should only care about Stallone. Everyone else just seemed like they weren't needed and I felt that was bad for actors like Schwarzenegger and Norris(it was like they weren't really needed). The movie had a feeling like a "look what we have casting" and they didn't fully utilize those characters or even acknowledged them.

The action and violence was great and entertaining......At least that was good

The plot was fucking awful. I watched it and I was wondering why the hell are they doing all this stuff and what are they trying to get and what does that thing do, why are the bad guys bad and whats there purpose, what was so great about that character, wtf was Schwarzenegger supposed to be, Why isn't Chuck Norris doing roundhouse kicks(ok I made that one up, but his character made no reason to be in it like I said except do shit to help shooting people). 

So in a nutshell it's a entertaining action movie with cliche characters that have no fucks to be given and almost no fucking plot

End Rant/


----------



## ZEBOV

I made less than minimum wage this month. Shit like this is why I'm an asshole to customers that never tip. If I hadn't made some of them decide to never order Domino's again, I would have made less money than I did. But I'm sick of delivering food to these ungrateful fucks.


----------



## MFB

CrownofWorms said:


> I saw Expendables 2 and it was disappointing
> 
> It has a A class action movie cast, but it was really like you should only care about Stallone. Everyone else just seemed like they weren't needed and I felt that was bad for actors like Schwarzenegger and Norris(it was like they weren't really needed). The movie had a feeling like a "look what we have casting" and they didn't fully utilize those characters or even acknowledged them.
> 
> The action and violence was great and entertaining......At least that was good
> 
> The plot was fucking awful. I watched it and I was wondering why the hell are they doing all this stuff and what are they trying to get and what does that thing do, why are the bad guys bad and whats there purpose, what was so great about that character, wtf was Schwarzenegger supposed to be, Why isn't Chuck Norris doing roundhouse kicks(ok I made that one up, but his character made no reason to be in it like I said except do shit to help shooting people).
> 
> So in a nutshell it's a entertaining action movie with cliche characters that have no fucks to be given and almost no fucking plot
> 
> End Rant/



Did you expect depth from it? It was basically billed as a "bunch of 80s action guys fucking shit up and fighting each other" and that's what we all got. I saw it twice and had a fucking blast each time, seeing everyone getting their shit fucked up etc...


----------



## tacotiklah

Can't get the battery on my car to charge and so it's still sitting dead in the driveway. If it wasn't for my Aunt, I'd be up shit creek and have to miss most of my classes. Financial aid takes fucking forever to pay out, but if you owe them anything, they come after you like the mob. Fuck all these bills and fml.


----------



## Brill

Got 12 out of 40 on my physics test... I suck at school...


----------



## Pav

Woke up at 3 am this morning with a raging migraine headache. Took some pain pills and tossed and turned for two hours before vomiting myself to sleep. Fuck cluster headaches.


----------



## Kidneythief

2 Things:
- Landlord told me yesterday, that I need to move out within a month. Which will be a bit difficult, because the Universities in the city are opening up their gates again, meaning it will be hard getting a good place.

-Incompetent co-workers, I mean for FFS if you work at a bloody helpdesk, you should be able to figure out, or atleast check some basic stuff of a really everyday incident (e-mails cannot be send in outlook). And this person has been working here for 9 months...nine effin' months. And we can't get rid of her dammit.


----------



## Dan

How have i only just found this thread


----------



## tacotiklah

Supposed friends starting facebook drama and then deleting me like it will somehow make me rethink my life. Normally doesn't phase me, but this person was someone that normally was there for me when I was going through some stuff so I'm kind of taken back.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

After some time not feeling like shit, I now feel like shit again.

Can't be motivated to do anything, guitar playing sucks and is more frustrating than fun and I basically don't know what i'm doing with my life anymore. Sucks


----------



## morrowcosom

I do not like the way the "I sucked at guitar until I discovered these simple exercises" guy in the banner is pointing at me, with that "I am a badass" face.


----------



## Fiction

All I get is cougars online and study jazz @ berklee 

Google really need to stop monitoring my every online move.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> All I get is cougars online and study jazz @ berklee
> 
> Google really need to stop monitoring my every online move.



Zac's internet history: MILF Porn and Counterpoint studies.


----------



## Fiction

Im not even going to deny that


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Im not even going to deny that



I forgot the fridge tart as well.

Fridge tart, MILF porn and Counterpoint Studies. 

(You want the fridge tart.)


----------



## AscendingMatt

because strictly 7 is pissing me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lack of communication such bad business


----------



## Fiction

(@pimpwalk41)


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> (@pimpwalk41)








Taste it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^ I'm mad because I don't have "2 packets of Tennis biscuits" or "2 sachets of Orley Whip" to make that magical looking thing.

How to Make Peppermint Crisp Fridge Tart - Easy Recipe | Just Easy Recipes


----------



## Fiction

Just use real cream, or cool hwip and any sort of biscuit in the same style (Australia, we have 'Arnotts'), and add some coconut


----------



## Electric Wizard

Haha, I'm tempted to wing it. Not sure what a reasonable facsimile for tennis biscuits would be. Nor am I familiar with sachet as a unit of measure.


----------



## Jake

I cant play XIV by BOO, my hands dont move that fast


----------



## Don Vito

Bought a really cheap copy of Dimmu Borgir's 'Enthrone Darkness Triumphant'. Realized it was a used copy when I got home, and got pissed when I took off the plastic wrap to see that the case was in much worse shape than I thought. I couldn't see the huge cracks because the album cover uses lots of dark shades. The CD works great, but the case is in poor condition. I'm no mega collector, but take good care of my CD/Game cases for some reason.

I'm odd.


----------



## Pav

As long as the disc is in good condition, open up the case, take out all of the inserts and replace them in a new, clean jewel case. Problem solved. Plus that's a sick album.


----------



## Don Vito

Pav said:


> As long as the disc is in good consition, open up the case, take out all of the inserts and replace them in a new, clean jewel case. Problem solved. Plus that's a sick album.


Thank you!

I forgot that I had bought a whole new stack of jewel cases for some video games that I had lost the cases to. 

And yes, it's my favorite Dimmu album. The keys maybe a little cheesy and overdone.. but I think that's one of it's attractions. I call it note splurging.


----------



## Faine

Money


----------



## tacotiklah

Half of my xbox games no longer work. Not even after cleaning them carefully. I now haz a sad.


----------



## Metal_Webb

One of my group members "corrected" a bunch of pressure readings for this lab report, meaning I have to go and work out his cunting spreadsheet and redo the results secion


----------



## Pav

Just received an email saying my battle.net account was locked due to suspicious activity. Then received another saying the email address had been changed to something that looks like it would be for an ad bot. Bravo, Blizzard security.


----------



## flexkill

Because I was chomping on some skittles and bit my fucking cheek! Now I'm tastin the blood when it should be rainbows!


----------



## -42-

flexkill said:


> Because I was chomping on some skittles and bit my fucking cheek! Now I'm tastin the blood when it should be rainbows!


Could be worse.

Could be Sour Skittles.


----------



## Don Vito

I love Sour Skittles


----------



## Pav

Me too. But if he had been eating the sour ones and bit his cheek it probably would've hurt a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Brill

Got caught stealing 2 magic boosters  banned for a year from the major stores in my area... How often do they search peoples fucking hats....


----------



## Mordacain

Loxodrome said:


> Got caught stealing 2 magic boosters  banned for a year from the major stores in my area... How often do they search peoples fucking hats....



So, you're mad because you got caught stealing?  That does not make any rational sense.


----------



## Brill

Mordacain said:


> So, you're mad because you got caught stealing?  That does not make any rational sense.



Im mad because of the year ban for $10 worth of stuff.. I would of paid for it, i just had no fucking money...


----------



## Fiction

"its only $10" isn't the right mentality... Next time wait til payday, lesson learned kid.


----------



## MFB

Loxodrome said:


> I would of paid for it



Would, could, should.

Big fucking deal, point is, you either pay for the things you want or you don't get them. That's how businesses work. We kicked kids out of my store for stealing candybars and being kids and you think YOU'VE got it bad? Sound like life stopped serving itself on a silver platter to you.


----------



## flexkill

Loxodrome said:


> Im mad because of the year ban for $10 worth of stuff.. I would of paid for it, i just had no fucking money...



Oh FFS, you sound like another forum member here who likes candybars and thinks he has the right to take things that do not belong to him because of having no money. Get a grip people!


----------



## tacotiklah

Some people don't learn until they get their own stuff jacked all the time I guess. 

Anyways, it seems the school still hasn't ordered my money yet. I have 3 textbooks to buy and my car is still dead. I need to catch a break here.


----------



## Bekanor

"Only $10 worth of stuff" as a justification only makes you look like a dickhead. 

That you would abandon good judgement and basic societal values over $10 worth of shit that you could have easily just waited for ($10 isn't a hard amount of money to come up with) sheds a pretty negative light on your character. 

You should be mad at yourself for doing it, not mad that you didn't get away with it.


----------



## Brill

flexkill said:


> Oh FFS, you sound like another forum member here who likes candybars and thinks he has the right to take things that do not belong to him because of having no money. Get a grip people!



I know.. Im a bad person. Not much i can do now.


----------



## Brill

Bekanor said:


> "Only $10 worth of stuff" as a justification only makes you look like a dickhead.
> 
> That you would abandon good judgement and basic societal values over $10 worth of shit that you could have easily just waited for ($10 isn't a hard amount of money to come up with) sheds a pretty negative light on your character.
> 
> You should be mad at yourself for doing it, not mad that you didn't get away with it.



I am mad at my self.


----------



## -42-

Loxodrome said:


> I know.. Im a bad person. Not much i can do now.


Sure there is, you can start doing the right thing and act like a decent person.

In fact, you can do it right now.


----------



## Bekanor

Loxodrome said:


> I am mad at my self.



That's more like it. 


Now go tell your mum that, and that you love her. Then do something nice for her so she doesn't feel like she didn't raise you properly.


----------



## Brill

Bekanor said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> 
> Now go tell your mum that, and that you love her. Then do something nice for her so she doesn't feel like she didn't raise you properly.



My mother is an abusive bitch. I live in a youth shelter.


----------



## flexkill

Loxodrome said:


> My mother is an abusive bitch. I live in a youth shelter.



Ouch, no way of him knowing that of course.


----------



## Bekanor

Loxodrome said:


> My mother is an abusive bitch. I live in a youth shelter.



Oh I see.

That kind of puts things in a different perspective. Tell your mum she sucks then go do something nice for someone else.


----------



## Fiction

You should try go back to the store and apologize, admitting up to your mistakes after being caught shows a lot and they may even take your ban away, even if they don't it shows guts and you'll feel better about yourself


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> You should try go back to the store and apologize, admitting up to your mistakes after being caught shows a lot and they may even take your ban away, even if they don't it shows guys and you'll feel better about yourself



I did apologize. I still got a one year ban.


----------



## Fiction

Did you apologize after you got caught, or did you apologize WHEN you got caught? 

Either way, you dun goof'd


----------



## Fiction

Im mad cause I double posted, and the double was post #1000


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> Did you apologize after you got caught, or did you apologize WHEN you got caught?
> 
> Either way, you dun goof'd



I did done both.


----------



## flexkill

Well, i guess you will deal with the pork you receive.


----------



## Rick

I'm mad because PRS just released a 7 after I got my Hawker.


----------



## Swyse

I'm pretty pissed because I spent an hour trying to get paypal to link with my ups account so i can ship this fucking package using the funds in my paypal account, where the money for shipping the guitar is, but it just wont do it.


----------



## flexkill

Rick said:


> I'm mad because PRS just released a 7 after I got my Hawker.



that sux


----------



## caskettheclown

woke up at six in the morning wide awake...again. Have to work overnight shift tonight. I work overnight five nights a week. Having a lot of trouble sleeping recently, or sleeping for very long.


----------



## kerska

Because I just woke up and my shift started 15 minutes ago. I had to use a personal day so I'll still get paid for today, but I was trying to save my time off for the end of the year.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because of my friend who I have planned to start a band with ever since f*cking 5th grade in elementary school but nowadays he is just into some acoustic music and only writes songs for his own acoustic solo project. Well, can't control his music taste but I'm furious that after all these years I have spend my time with him, not meeting other people to play with and so on so nice job trying to get a band together when I don't have any connections. My only choice would be also go solo but that is just boring as it is practically impossible to do touring. Might as well sell all my instruments and get an another dream.


----------



## sahaal

lost my job today due to my supervisor not liking me. 2 weeks away from my 3 month probation being over. absolutely no forewarning either. pissed.


----------



## TheBigGroove

this makes me extremely ashamed to say, but I was prescribed percocet for back pain...just like 15, 30mg pills to help me get through a few long work weeks...now that I'm through them I'm having withdrawals


----------



## flexkill

TheBigGroove said:


> this makes me extremely ashamed to say, but I was prescribed percocet for back pain...just like 15, 30mg pills to help me get through a few long work weeks...now that I'm through them I'm having withdrawals


30mg's??? I have heard of 2, 5, and 10 mg's but not 30? Hmmmm it should read something like 500/10....500 being the Acetaminophen and the 10 being the Oxycodone. I have struggled with these drugs for years do to a very messed up back... withdrawals are no fun and I recomend you sweat it out and stay away from them for ever!


----------



## morrowcosom

> this makes me extremely ashamed to say, but I was prescribed percocet for back pain...just like 15, 30mg pills to help me get through a few long work weeks...now that I'm through them I'm having withdrawals



I was put on a decent sized dose of Valium for 2 years (muscle tension) and got to the point where I knew I needed to get off because the side effects were getting horrible. I have been tapering off for 5 months and it is hell.


----------



## flexkill

morrowcosom said:


> I was put on a decent sized dose of Valium for 2 years (muscle tension) and got to the point where I knew I needed to get off because the side effects were getting horrible. I have been tapering off for 5 months and it is hell.



Benzo's (benzodiazepines) Valium/Xanax are even worse than opioids. You have to be extremely careful coming off of these. Opioids are not as life threatening going cold turkey, just feel like death. Benzos can kill you if you just quit. Be careful folks.


----------



## morrowcosom

I am pissed because for the time being I have lost my favorite new CD, "Feel the Steel" by Steel Panther. 

As for the Benzos, I cut too fast initially, and then realized that I needed to do it right whenever my mind was literally telling me that it would be a great idea to commit suicide. I could tell it was the drugs, but that kind of got the message across. 

Whenever I was on a full dose, my resting heart rate was 50-60 and now 5 months later, when my mental faculties are working well and I am in one of my super confident states (I can actually feel now), my RESTING heart rate is 115! Holy shit! 

Fuck Benzos. They do crazy shit. Find something else to take.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I'm pissed of because our computer lab is suddenly smelling like someone has been making composted manure in here.

Seriously, smells like a fucking septic tank


----------



## Bekanor

Looking at rental accommodation, everything that is affordable is either a relic from 2 centuries ago, half a house that someone walled off, or full of fucking students. 

It shouldn't have to cost 75% of my pay cheque to just get a nice place to myself should it?


----------



## Bekanor

Got home all excited to get the blu rays I ordered last week. 

Alien Anthology, check.

The Avengers, check.

Star Wars Original Trilogy...fuck.

They sent me the fucking prequels. Now I have to go to the actual store on Saturday and swap that shit.


----------



## flexkill

Bekanor said:


> Star Wars Original Trilogy...fuck.
> 
> They sent me the fucking prequels. Now I have to go to the actual store on Saturday and swap that shit.



You don't already own this??? Nerd card revoked!


----------



## Bekanor

flexkill said:


> You don't already own this??? Nerd card revoked!



I don't believe in paying the kind of price it used to be knowing full well there's another Darth Vader "NOOOOOOOOOOO" to deal with. 

That and the ghost of Haden fucking Christensen.

It took sale prices to soften those blows enough to actually buy it.


----------



## Fiction

As long as you have them on VHS you can keep your nerd card.

(Ps. the Blu-ray is fucking [falsetto]awesome[/falsetto]!)


----------



## flexkill

I got BetaMax version.....lol kidding!


Fiction said:


> As long as you have them on VHS you can keep your nerd card.
> 
> (Ps. the Blu-ray is fucking [falsetto]awesome[/falsetto]!)


----------



## TheBigGroove

flexkill said:


> 30mg's??? I have heard of 2, 5, and 10 mg's but not 30? Hmmmm it should read something like 500/10....500 being the Acetaminophen and the 10 being the Oxycodone. I have struggled with these drugs for years do to a very messed up back... withdrawals are no fun and I recomend you sweat it out and stay away from them for ever!



These were 30mg tabs with no acetaminophen in them - these are the kind that kids around this area free-base on tin foil. Previously I had been prescribed Vicodin (5/500) which did nothing for me. I'm pissed at myself for trusting my doctor, but even more pissed at him for not having the presence of mind to warn me. Of course I will be careful in the future and it's not like I'm going to go get them off "the streets" to help with withdrawals. Never taking another pain pill again what a crock of shit.


----------



## flexkill

TheBigGroove said:


> These were 30mg tabs with no acetaminophen in them - these are the kind that kids around this area free-base on tin foil. Previously I had been prescribed Vicodin (5/500) which did nothing for me. I'm pissed at myself for trusting my doctor, but even more pissed at him for not having the presence of mind to warn me. Of course I will be careful in the future and it's not like I'm going to go get them off "the streets" to help with withdrawals. Never taking another pain pill again what a crock of shit.



Ohhhh damn, those sound like Roxies! That my friend is synthetic heroin and one of the most addictive pills out there! Be very careful


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> As long as you have them on VHS you can keep your nerd card.
> 
> (Ps. the Blu-ray is fucking [falsetto]awesome[/falsetto]!)



No dice on the VHS versions, I haven't had a VHS player for almost a decade.


----------



## bob123

Fuck planes. Fuck companies that schedule to fly out same day. Fuck delta for breaking heir plane midflight, returning to airport and keeping passengers in a small metal tube with no air condition or air for 45 minutes. Fuck day trips to do 2 hours of work. Fuck leaving your belt at home and having to go to walmart to buy one early. Fuck having your flight delayed and then run across the airport only to watch your flight taxi out. 



Thank god for my double jack n coke.


Firstworldproblems.jpg


----------



## Xaios

I've got the original trilogy on VHS, the THX remastered ones (but from before they redid any special effects) that were put out in 1995.


----------



## Fiction

This thread is now about star wars, no more whining guys!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I don't have the SPEED.(The tv channel.)


----------



## squid-boy

I might beat my girlfriend to death with her own cat. Since they both decided to keep me up at all hours of the night, for no reason. Not even sexual reasons.


----------



## Pav

Ship date for my amp was just pushed back a week.  Though I shouldn't be too upset since I could really use the extra time to secure a suitable cabinet.

7 more days until


----------



## Fiction

squid-boy said:


> I might beat my girlfriend to death with her own cat. Since they both decided to keep me up at all hours of the night, for no reason. Not even sexual reasons.



*Insert witty pussy joke*




(I couldn't think of a joke)


----------



## XEN

One of my oldest friend's soon-to-be-ex-wife accused him of conspiring with me and my wife to have her killed - all based on a totally innocuous Facebook exchange about hunting; something I don't even do. The lengths that some women go to try to have visitation rights denied....


----------



## Murmel

I'm cold as fucking fuck. Would rather just pass out for 2 days than stay like this.

Fuck.


----------



## Xaios

squid-boy said:


> I might beat my girlfriend to death with her own cat. Since they both decided to keep me up at all hours of the night, for no reason. Not even sexual reasons.



Would you have prefered if the cat kept you up for sexual reasons?


----------



## Alpenglow

I'm taking a math class in high school that is several grade levels above what I should be taking and while I have always been in honors, this class is kicking my ass due to bad study habits. I have a test tomorrow and I pretty much have to learn 3 new expansive concepts by tomorrow or I fail.
Also I want to hang out with my girlfriend this weekend, but I'll be damned if this town isn't the most boring fucking place in the world. We have literally nothing to do. Am I the only one who hates movie theaters?


----------



## Nile

Alpenglow said:


> I'm taking a math class in high school that is several grade levels above what I should be taking and while I have always been in honors, this class is kicking my ass due to bad study habits. I have a test tomorrow and I pretty much have to learn 3 new expansive concepts by tomorrow or I fail.
> Also I want to hang out with my girlfriend this weekend, but I'll be damned if this town isn't the most boring fucking place in the world. We have literally nothing to do. Am I the only one who hates movie theaters?



Lol please, tell me how boring your town is? Then compare to Canby. Its probably fun compared to Canby.


----------



## tacotiklah

Tired of never getting to use my own t.v. whenever I want because my cousin takes that shit over all the time.
I also can't understand people that have to constantly be changing channels all the time. For the love of god, please just pick a show and watch it already...


----------



## Pav

A good friend of mine whom I work with and hope to start a band with sometime in the future kept pushing me to check out Born of Osiris. Apparently he freakin' loves them.

I just spent the past half hour checking out a variety of their stuff on youtube.


----------



## grey dog

cancelled concerts (pennywise)


----------



## Fiction

grey dog said:


> cancelled concerts (pennywise)



Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## squid-boy

Xaios said:


> Would you have prefered if the cat kept you up for sexual reasons?



The offer would have been nice!


----------



## squid-boy

Alpenglow said:


> I'm taking a math class in high school that is several grade levels above what I should be taking and while I have always been in honors, this class is kicking my ass due to bad study habits. I have a test tomorrow and I pretty much have to learn 3 new expansive concepts by tomorrow or I fail.
> Also I want to hang out with my girlfriend this weekend, but I'll be damned if this town isn't the most boring fucking place in the world. We have literally nothing to do. Am I the only one who hates movie theaters?



At least there is a movie theater. The closest movie theater to my hometown is 2-1/2 hours away. 

You could always just enjoy the time you spend with her...


----------



## darkinners

bought a Mayones guitar and can't get it until tomorrow night  can't sleep!!!


----------



## Pav

brutalwizard said:


> Lol why would that make you mad?
> 
> also I belive if you really like cynic, the contortionist will be the perfect middle ground of music to enjoy for both of you guys.




I keep giving them a shot but I just can't get into this djent thing. Like I keep _wanting_ to find something I like about Periphery, but everytime I hear/see Misha play guitar... 

The Contortionist is pretty interesting though, good suggestion!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I miss my dad.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay, now I'm getting pissed. When I woke up I looked out of the window and it was the most beautiful weather out there with sun shining and no coulds in sight but an hour later and it is fricking pouring. And out of all the days it had to rain today when I have to go to the school to write an essay. God I hate September..


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm pissed right now because we left our guys hanging out to dry again.
If we are going to have US embassies in nations that contain signifigant hostile (towards us hostile) factions, then we need to assume the responsability of securing, protecting, and defending (if necessary) those said embassies.

They should be armed and equipped as any firebase would be in a hostile military zone.
Personaly, I don't even see the need for them anyways anymore. So I think we should just get out as far as having a formal publicly known outpost.

Also mad right now because I just accidently let my beer ice up in the freezer. Fooook.


----------



## Dehumanized

I'm mad because I'm working shifts and my boss thinks it's to expensive to work evenings Sunday - Thursday so in one hour I'm about to waste my entire Friday on working from 02.00 - 11.00. 30 minute car drive home, 11.30. Going to bed at midnight and then I'm pooped from bad sleeping which ruins my whole Saturday.. Sunday always sucks and then I'm working daytime Monday - Friday.


----------



## Danukenator

Had a sudden bout of a food related bug on my way to class and vomited everywhere. Now, people think I was "going hard" on a Tuesday night, including the professor that I had to bail on.


----------



## BornToLooze

I ordered a little 59er for my Maverick and it didn't fit in the route....I know on 7s that regular pickups won't fit into EMG routes...but a damn 6 string single coil into a single coil route????


----------



## MFB

Decided to do a little work on my watermark for graphic design projects and ended up getting one design that was alright, then made a few too many tweaks to where I couldn't go back far enough and it wasn't worth saving.

There went two hours of work


----------



## Fiction

MFB said:


> Decided to do a little work on my watermark for graphic design projects and ended up getting one design that was alright, then made a few too many tweaks to where I couldn't go back far enough and it wasn't worth saving.
> 
> There went two hours of work



Atleast you got some experience points for it


----------



## flexkill

Why do I never have to shit until right after I shower? I'm tired of showering two times back to back dammit!


----------



## Fiction

I normally just use toilet paper 

But I also hate, the halfway through the shower and have to shit feeling.


----------



## MFB

Ugh, post-shower shits are the fucking death of me. Might as well go back to bed and start the day over because there really is no bounce back from that feeling oh "C'mon, really?!"


----------



## Murmel

I really don't understand why everyone has such a problem with post-shower shitting, I do it every single day


----------



## MFB

Crazy-ass Swede, you are


----------



## Winspear

MFB said:


> Crazy-ass Swede, you are


----------



## morrowcosom

Speaking of shit, I made the main home toilet over flow. I cleaned it up well, which was not hard because the turd went down first and the clog was paper. 

But, the toilet is still clogged and I do not have the manpower to plunge it free. My dad is going to be pissed when he gets home, probably because he is going to have to shit first thing when he gets in the yard. 

He has chronic mud butt.


----------



## flexkill

Real men take shits that ruin plumbing!!!!!!!


----------



## morrowcosom

> Real men take shits that ruin plumbing!!!!!!!


I must kill grizzly bears with pocket knives then. Whenever I take a shit at most peoples' houses, no TP or anything, the turd chokes the toilet like a pregnant hooker.

It isn't my fault that my turds are as big around as my wrist and require lamaz (pregnant woman) breathing and tears to get out.


----------



## Murmel

^
I hope for your own sake that they are not dry shits. Because big, dry shits are like taking it in the backside from a horse.


----------



## flexkill

I have successfully steered this thread to shit!


----------



## Moonfridge

I'm mad cause I just failed my 3rd driving test. FUCK


----------



## Genome

Selling an item on eBay. 48 watchers, 2 bids. Come on, guys...


----------



## nkri

After buying a mic off another member here, I ordered a used USB interface from GC to go with it and they shipped it without the power adapter. I've had the mic for a week and was pretty stoked to start recording since I knew the interface would be delivered today. Now I gotta wait for the salesman to call me back and at least a couple more days for the adapter to get here (assuming they can actually find it ). I wouldn't be quite so angry if the sales guy didn't explicitly say "yes, it comes with the power adapter" when I asked on the phone last week. Now I'm in a really bad mood and gotta go to work dealing with incompetent people for 5 hours. Fuck.


----------



## flexkill

nkri said:


> After buying a mic off another member here, I ordered a used USB interface from GC to go with it and they shipped it without the power adapter. I've had the mic for a week and was pretty stoked to start recording since I knew the interface would be delivered today. Now I gotta wait for the salesman to call me back and at least a couple more days for the adapter to get here (assuming they can actually find it ). I wouldn't be quite so angry if the sales guy didn't explicitly say "yes, it comes with the power adapter" when I asked on the phone last week. Now I'm in a really bad mood and gotta go to work dealing with incompetent people for 5 hours. Fuck.


Typical GC bullshit.


----------



## Pav

Both my amp and cab, which were supposed to be sent out today, have been delayed. My amp won't be ready for about three more weeks. Thanks, Mesa.

First world problems forsure.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fuckin' pickup wiring... Tried four goddamn times and it did the same thing every fuckin' time...


----------



## Brill

Because ive been waiting for my frienf to text me for like 3-4 hours... The only thing i had plsnned fo4 the day to...


----------



## Fiction

You planned your day to recieve a text?


----------



## sahaal

This happened earlier on in the day but I still get livid every time I think about it. I'll add in a bit about each person involved just to put the event into perspective better.

Me (18 years old, male, 200ish lbs and not all muscle ) and my best friend (Female, 18 as well. About 5'5 and 103lbs soaking wet) and her 10 year old sister went to their aunt's place that neither of them had seen for about 5 years to visit since the aunt contacted them on Facebook that day and invited us over. We showed up there around an hour or two before she got home from work and were there with her 2 kids, one tiny 13 year old girl and another 18 year old daughter with cerebral palsy that's only slightly bigger than her sister were there, so after introducing ourselves we sat down inside and eventually their 21 year old sister shows up and offers to make us supper. We're all sitting around in the main living room upstairs enjoying ourselves, not causing any trouble and just catching up (or meeting in my case). Around half an hour later, the aunt still is not home but her boyfriend (all of 40+ years, about 6 feet tall and over 200lbs) shows up, walks in the front door and proceeds to yell at the daughter with CP who just barely finished climbing into a chair to "get the fuck downstairs, this isn't your area and you know that, so get the fuck out of here right now" turns to me and my best friend and starts screaming to "get the fuck out of his house" repeatedly (the house is owned by the aunt, not him) and as we get up off the couch to go out back to get my friend's younger sister he continues screaming at all of us as we're peacefully leaving. The 10 year old left her shoes in the house and so did I, so I walked inside the front door in front of her and grab our boots. As I'm doing this, the boyfriend proceeds to walk up and yell at the 10 year old, not me, asking "who the fuck are you and why the fuck are you in my house" which obviously terrified her. So, I walk up and tell the stupid fuck exactly who we are, why we're there, and that his girlfriend invited us. He proceeds to yell again at us and continues swearing, and by then I had quite enough of his shit and told him to chill the fuck out around the kids at least, so he walks away, says nothing to me, and asks the daughter with CP why the fuck she's still upstairs and slams the door on us as we're walking out. 

The whole time I was in complete disbelief that the fucking guy would just walk into a house and start yelling and swearing at not only the younger kids, random houseguests that were obviously there for a reason, but his fucking girlfriend's disabled daughter. Some people fucking disgust me. I've been yelled at by people I've never met before and so had my best friend, we're teenagers we can handle it. But fucking children, that are obviously terrified of the man. Like, we weren't doing shit all wrong and despite the fact my friend was a boxer throughout her childhood and has laid guys that size on their ass with one punch before, we're the least threatening couple kids you'd ever see. Maybe it was the fact the truck we drove there in was twice the size of his and he's severely offended by these things, I dunno. All of this screaming and yelling at us and the fucker could barely look at me or even talk directly to me when I tell him the whole story in a civil manner. Fuck. Some people. Who the fuck treats kids like that, or even a handicapped kid. I'd like to break his fucking legs and tell him to get off a chair he just crawled into off the floor and get the fuck downstairs, piece of fucking shit.


----------



## Winspear

In the past month, my flat seems to have become impossible to deliver to. I have never had issues before, but have been ordering a whole bunch of things recently. The last four packages have gone missing in transit or marked as delivered but never showed up.


----------



## Fiction

EtherealEntity said:


> In the past month, my flat seems to have become impossible to deliver to. I have never had issues before, but have been ordering a whole bunch of things recently. The last four packages have gone missing in transit or marked as delivered but never showed up.



The comp?


----------



## Winspear

Haha thankfully not! Delays there - Strange, it hasn't had live updates in 2 days - should've been one yesterday ater the 24 hour burn in but nevermind. 
Mouse, keyboard, protein, and some software have gone missing. I got a replacement for the mouse and keyboard no problem but haven't sorted the rest out yet.
Thank fuck I got the Vik shipped to my parents place haha.


----------



## Jontain

Just went to buy lunch and I've lost 20quid out of my wallet... RAGE.

Even less money to get me to the end of the month, I hate paying 1.40 per litre of fuel, I spend over a third on my wage each month just getting to work because of the cost of fuel. But of course the government wont lower the cost because its all the evil oil companies fault, forgetting the fact that in the UK we pay 65% out right as fuel duty with VAT added on top of that cost.

Fucking welfare state pushing those who work to the limit just to stay in work while spongers get given a house and money to get them by while giving f*** all back.

The more the fuel cost's rise the more people will be priced out of work, putting even more strain on those who work. I hate the lack of common sense that appears ripe in politics, but then again no one who is a Politician struggles to get by each month so why would they care about the rest of us.

Here's an analogy using the appalling amount footballers are paid:-
Q: Why would a young footballer who is hungry to prove himself in football care about football after you have paid him more than most of us make in a year for one match.
A: They don't, they now care more about making money than football.

/rant


----------



## Winspear

So, Dunlop straplocks. Anyone who has tried to get them onto a thick leather strap knows how hard that is. I spent half hour getting the horn-end lock on, and completely destroyed my hands. 

The best part? I forgot the button is on the back of the horn rather than the tip. I installed the lock on the back of the strap. Fuck.


----------



## ZEBOV

My teams always suck on Battlefield 3. Always. Always! ALWAYS!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Because of fucking webassign

Have you guys ever had to deal with this shit?
I'm seriously beyond mad with this thing, I'm starting to get snippy with it and yelling at the computer and all kinds of shit.

Professor decides "here's a 14 part question you have to enter the answer to question 14"
But I get the wrong answer and it's like nope, i'm not gonna tell you where you fucked up. You gotta trace back the last 45 minutes of work and all 14 parts of the questions because checkpoints don't exist when you're taking Physics apparently. Liek I have time to do the fucking problem twice, as if it wasn't brutal enough the first time.

The whole thing is set up fucking poorly. And it's been around for like 4 fuckin years but no one's done anyhting about it. It's like that fax machine from office space.

Like I've had less frustration dealing with lazyass employees at the DMV than with this garbage can. I'm bout to shoot myself in the face I'm that freaking angry.

If Cannibal Corpse had to deal with this shit I guarantee their last album would be Webassign themed.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I can't find the thread where somebody here posted the funniest comment ever today. I must find it and rep them.   I've been looking for half an hour.


----------



## Bekanor

Work stressing me out, people on one hand getting edgy about how their old way of doing things hasn't been transposed to the new software system, people on one hand dragging their heels on sitting down and discussing the methodological issues that need to be addressed and agreed upon before anything even resembling system adoption can really get under way. Lucky me smack bang in the middle. 

Sick of being asked about shit that I have no say in and no responsibility for. Sick of the obnoxious entitlement that makes "It's an issue that needs to be discussed and resolved by the research department, it's not my call" an unacceptable answer to uneducated old bats who get paid to make phone calls all day. If I'm not at liberty to give an answer, what the fuck makes you think I'm going to damage my professional reputation with anecdotal explanations just to satisfy your being a nosey pain in the ass?

Also, how many fucking months do I have to harp on about actually re-evaluating this shit before something actually gets done about it? It's all well and good to tell me that you want more happening with this software, fantastic, couldn't agree more. But is it my place to start telling another department to use it and stop using the old system? Fuck no, get off your fucking ass and actually administrate, then I'm more than happy to make myself available to train and handle technical procedures.


----------



## Pooluke41

We just had to put one of our dogs to sleep.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ sorry for your loss


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I just need to upgrade a subset of my friends... I don't really like a handful of mine currently...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Pooluke41 said:


> We just had to put one of our dogs to sleep.



I "liked" this comment, but know that it was an empathy "like"

I don't enjoy the fact that you had to do that one bit. 

I always dread the day this will become necessary for one of my buddies.


----------



## kylendm

My other guitarist works too much and never shows up.


----------



## Murmel

EtherealEntity said:


> So, Dunlop straplocks. Anyone who has tried to get them onto a thick leather strap knows how hard that is. I spent half hour getting the horn-end lock on, and completely destroyed my hands.
> 
> The best part? I forgot the button is on the back of the horn rather than the tip. I installed the lock on the back of the strap. Fuck.



Hate them so much, I had sores on my thumb for days after I had mine installed.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm mad because my stomach decided to be a scumbag and get all upset. It's to the point that I can't even walk because the pain is excruciating.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My friend has the most autistic music taste ever. He always dislikes every song I make him listen to. Today he said that he was listening to Deadmau5 so I linked him some Telefon Tel Aviv. Well look, what a surprise. He doesn't even bother to listen to it..

Edit: Oh, and now he said that he googled the band and said they are shit because of the genres listed (glitch, ambient etc..). Sometimes I even wonder why I'm friends with this a-hole..


----------



## flexkill

Fat-Elf said:


> My friend has the most autistic music taste ever. He always dislikes every song I make him listen to. Today he said that he was listening to Deadmau5 so I linked him some Telefon Tel Aviv. Well look, what a surprise. He doesn't even bother to listen to it..
> 
> Edit: Oh, and now he said that he googled the band and said they are shit because of the genres listed (glitch, ambient etc..). Sometimes I even wonder why I'm friends with this a-hole..


I have encountered people like this....news flash, This guy is NOT your friend.


----------



## JosephAOI

Gnosis hasn't come out in the US yet


----------



## Brill

Sooo much neg rep......


----------



## ZEBOV

Loxodrome said:


> Sooo much neg rep......



You earned it. Be thankful that the store owner or manager didn't try to press charges.
You should also be thankful that I don't run that store. You wouldn't go to jail. You'd go to the hospital instead.


----------



## skeels

sahaal said:


> This happened earlier on in the day but I still get livid every time I think about it. I'll add in a bit about each person involved just to put the event into perspective better. piece of fucking shit.



Kudos for remaining civil. This whole thing sounds like a total nightmare.
You don't want to make an already crappy situation worse and yet you don't want to let this Jerkstore continue being a Jerkstore.

Knowing his lack of eye contact indicates fear, I probably would have screamed right into his face and if he had actually done anything I would have ended up in trouble.

So.. again - good for you. 

Don't let it bother you. But a recommendation to DTMF would not be uncalled for...


----------



## Brill

ZEBOV said:


> You earned it. Be thankful that the store owner or manager didn't try to press charges.
> You should also be thankful that I don't run that store. You wouldn't go to jail. You'd go to the hospital instead.



<3
I was a stupid fucking idiot for stealing. So slap me please.


----------



## Bekanor

Thursday night's gig got cancelled due to "double booking". Which I read as "we can make more money with old-guy-playing-pub-rock-covers-on-acoustic-guitar than we can with 3 metal bands". 

Good to know that this town still sucks to play metal in, even after my 2 year hiatus from doing so.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today I had a test and usually we are not allowed to leave before 11 am and as there isn't a clock in our classroom I decided to empty my pencil case and put my cellphone there to see the time. This time though there wasn't any time limits so I didn't need the cellphone but instead I was about to write my best essay ever and I noticed that my mechanical pencil (what a name..) was running out of "juice" so as I emptied my pencil case I didn't have any spare lead rods or pencils and therefore I couldn't finish my essay. And yes, I was too shy to ask anyone else for a pencil. At least I learned my lesson about bringing enough pencils to the test.


----------



## Fiction

You should get your pen licence man, I got mine when I was like 9 and I've never looked back.


----------



## -42-

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Because of fucking webassign


Not as bad as Mastering Physics. Trust me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> You should get your pen licence man, I got mine when I was like 9 and I've never looked back.



What the hell is a pen licence?


----------



## Jake

-42- said:


> Not as bad as Mastering Physics. Trust me.


Mastering physics and Mastering astronomy will be the death of me. 

I might actually throw my computer through a window by the end of this semester its that bad


----------



## Metal_Webb

Fat-Elf said:


> What the hell is a pen licence?



The most important thing you get in Year 5 (when you're like 11 years old) at school. It lets you use a pen in class.

Total BS made up by shithouse teachers of course


----------



## Fiction

I was making a joke because you were using a pencil. I guess you mad folks don't like my jokes 

I was actually mad, and came to this thread to blow off some steam, told a lame joke and chuckled to myself and forget about the fact that I had a 1 hour walk ahead of me with wet socks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metal_Webb said:


> The most important thing you get in Year 5 (when you're like 11 years old) at school. It lets you use a pen in class.
> 
> Total BS made up by shithouse teachers of course



You are not allowed to use pen before age 11? Don't you write anything before that?


----------



## Fiction

Its a made up thing 

We would just use pencils, and they'd tell us if we could write good enough you would get a pen licence, sort of as an incentive to not write like you're holding the pencil with a flipper.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> Its a made up thing
> 
> We would just use pencils, and they'd tell us if we could write good enough you would get a pen licence, sort of as an incentive to not write like you're holding the pencil with a flipper.



Ah, I see.


----------



## Fiction

Bloody Fins.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> Bloody Fins.



Haha, what have we done?


----------



## Fiction

Everything I tells ya.. EVERYTHING!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> Everything I tells ya.. EVERYTHING!



Oh, you're Australian. Well, we hate you too.


----------



## tm20

last night i finally learned how to play Meshuggah's Bleed  and then i woke up :|


----------



## incinerated_guitar

So its late, and I had a craving for something sweet to drink. Didnt really feel like soda, so I got some arizona sweet tea...fucking love that shit. So I pour a glass, and I notice it tasted a little sweeter than usual, almost like lemonade, but I figured it was because it was warm. Then I feel something in my mouth, almost like a lugy (or however you spell that) and I was thinking If I had coughed before drinking, but I didnt. So I run my finger across my tongue, and theres a string like thing on my finger. Look in my cup....Yep....its mold. Just ruined my fucking night


----------



## Metal_Webb

University. The more time I spend there the more I realised choosing Chemical engineering was a fucking terrible choice.

Plus one of my friends, (who I've had a thing for for quite a while) decides to message me about her BF sending her the "I don't know if I can keep doing this" message. So I ended up giving her emotional support till 1am when I had to be up at 6:30. This morning he's all back to happy chappies. I give it 2 more weeks.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Metal_Webb said:


> The most important thing you get in Year 5 (when you're like 11 years old) at school. It lets you use a pen in class.
> 
> Total BS made up by shithouse teachers of course



What do you mean bs?
Dude, I literally fucking cried when I was the last kid to get one of them, it was heartbreaking.
=P

I was a weird kid!


----------



## BucketheadRules

I can feel a really nasty cold brewing.

Yeah it's only a cold, and I should man up, I hear you say. If you are thinking this, shut up. 
I reserve my right to act for the next few days as if I have ebola.

Fuck this shit in half.


----------



## Genome

BucketheadRules said:


> I can feel a really nasty cold brewing.
> 
> Yeah it's only a cold, and I should man up, I hear you say. If you are thinking this, shut up.
> I reserve my right to act for the next few days as if I have ebola.
> 
> Fuck this shit in half.



Mate, everyone and his dog down here has a cold. I'm just getting over one myself.


----------



## Faine

Heart burn.. 

Never had it before until this week.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Faine said:


> Heart burn..
> 
> Never had it before until this week.


 
I feel you. I hate myself so bad for getting it at only 18....gotta start to eat right again


----------



## MFB

How in the fuck have you NEVER experienced heart-burn until your late teens/potentially into your 20s? I would have KILLED for that life. KILLED YOU HEAR ME?!


----------



## MFB

Just checked the status of an Amazon order that shipped, and for some reason its being sent to my old apartment...in California. Fucking Amazon, I updated my address! Why would I want my paperback trade of She-Hulk sent to an address I dont live at!


----------



## Cynic

i'm just a lonely dude who only works, sleeps, and practices with the band once a week

and my manager is a bitch


----------



## Metal_Webb

Cynic said:


> i'm just a lonely dude who only works, sleeps, and practices with the band once a week
> 
> and my manager is a bitch



Know that feel. Less the musical interaction with others :S


----------



## Faine

MFB said:


> How in the fuck have you NEVER experienced heart-burn until your late teens/potentially into your 20s? I would have KILLED for that life. KILLED YOU HEAR ME?!



Haha ill be 24 soon, never had it before. It took me a while to actually find out what it was. I thought it was chest pains, or pneumonia or something at first. Then it creeped up my throat and burned so after that I figured it out


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

My mum, my boss and my workmates (although I do love them all) love taking their anger out on other people's feelings.
I hate it when people do that!
And all you can do is sit there and take it so you don't ruin friendships!


----------



## Fiction

I need to do a gnaaarly shit right now, but I'm still a 20 minute walk away from home. I mean, I just farted and there's a nice breeze out in the open and I still almost keeled over from the smell.

(I'm still not sure whether this should in the happy thread or the mad thread, but I've had a long hungover day at work so it goes 'ere)


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Because I just snuck out of the house because I wanted to meet up with I friend that said he's with some girl that wanted to set me up with a friend of here. So midnight it is and I snuck out, my house is a bitch to sneak out of and i was with them for an hour, got back home, nobody noticed I left, felt pretty good, felt in a good mood because I felt I might have a chance for love, I ask the girl that wanted to set me up and she said 'now that I've met you I don't think I want to.'
What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!
Does anybody have any fucking idea what feelings are?

Fucking hell.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Mate, you're in Newy. Just find a secluded shrub........






Lol, I kid. Fuck that.

Edit: Aimed at Fic, not Mitchell. I don't recommend shitting in public over women trouble.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Rant rant rant. Lol.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Metal_Webb said:


> Mate, you're in Newy. Just find a secluded shrub........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I kid. Fuck that.
> 
> Edit: Aimed at Fic, not Mitchell. I don't recommend shitting in public over women trouble.



Aww why not? =(


----------



## Fiction

MitchellJBurgess said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!



I think she said it pretty loud and clear, sucks, but move on and don't get all upset and depressed over 1 meet with a girl.



Metal_Webb said:


> Mate, you're in Newy. Just find a secluded shrub........



If I stopped walking i'd probably get mugged 

anyways, i'm home.. and now to update why i'm happy


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Metal_Webb said:


> Edit: Aimed at Fic, not Mitchell. I don't recommend shitting in public over women trouble.


You know what? Fuck it, I'm gonna go shit everywhere, I don't care. Fuck logic, I'm never gonna stop poopin. You gonna step in my way? I shit all over you.

Done.
Happy again.
=D


----------



## Kidneythief

Sorry...need to let it out somewhere:

So I moved into a new flat about 2 weeks ago. Turns out one of my flatmates is in a band, to be more precise in a band well...how should I say, copying heavily Marilyn Manson's style (thinking of Antichrist Superstar era)...not just the looks, but sound, hell even movement and all.

So we started talking, after he heard that I'm a guitarist, and he immedietly pops of the question, if I want to be in his band. I tell him I think about it. 2 weeks later he asks again through facebook, and I politely decline, telling him, that I want to make a kind of different music from his.

So this is what I get in a response (rough translation follows):
_"I don't get it, that there are some pricks, who basicly don't even know what they are turning off.
Especially if it is a guitarist, who has good gear, and isn't even that much of an amateur, and he is 27 years old meaning he won't get many chances in life, to get of from his shitty job and see the world'_

I can't even count how many times he has insulted me in these 2-3 sentences...and I'm just furious right now...good thing he didn't say this to my face.

And God I'm not at home right now, I hope he doesn't trash my guitar or does something to my gear just because I declined


----------



## JosephAOI

I don't have a job, it's fucking impossible for me to get a job, and I'm trying to save up for a deposit on a custom.


----------



## Divinehippie

Cynic said:


> i'm just a lonely dude who only works, sleeps, and practices with the band once a week
> 
> and my manager is a bitch


 
this is litterally my life, except i dont even have a band anymore=/. hang in there buddy =/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Started a new character on Skyrim couple of days ago. After all, decided to continue with my old character but what happened was that the new character had overwritten my old character's saves. Luckily I had done some backup saves but they were still levels away from where I left off.


----------



## danger5oh

I'm broke.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

JosephAOI said:


> I don't have a job, it's fucking impossible for me to get a job.



I feel ya on that one man. 

Everywhere I went to apply today, they had already hired somebody the day before. Also, my cat chewed my iPod headphones.


----------



## Brill

Im mad cause i found the dog tag that i got my ex... And the scarve she gave me... I got the tag for her and she dumps me the next day...


----------



## skeels

danger5oh said:


> I'm broke.



Amen.


----------



## flexkill

Loxodrome said:


> Im mad cause i found the dog tag that i got my ex... And the scarve she gave me... I got the tag for her and she dumps me the next day...



Did you steal the tag???


----------



## Brill

flexkill said:


> Did you steal the tag???



No i got i custom made. With her name on it... It cost me $70...
But thanks for assuming that i stole it... Irs not like i fucking hate my self for being stupid and childish


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm tired of people just laughing me off like I'm nothing. People ask me for favors all the time and I'm all for doing it to be nice. I ask for one little thing and suddenly there's a million reasons why I can't get any help. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just realised that my family is planning on taking me to a vacation trip during my birthday. There isn't nothing that I hate more than trips and surprises. Except surprise trips. And as if I wasn't already stressed enough about school and was looking forward to my birthday and autumn break. 

Edit: I would have a chance to meet Trivium but all I need is three friends.


----------



## Jake

Underoath broke up


----------



## morrowcosom

Patching Cat-5 cables is fucking annoying.


----------



## Atomshipped

wrong thread fail


----------



## jwade

I despise my job, my boss, and the sound of my upstairs neighbor's laugh.

So very, very much.


----------



## tacotiklah

I hate my bookkeeping teacher so very, very much and I cannot wait for the day he no longer teaches here. Seriously, I've never encountered a teacher that actually yelled at people (me included) for taking notes during his lecture. 

I would've dropped his class in a damn hurry if not for the fact it will cause me to lose my financial aid. Fml.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I am mad because President Obama is speaking on campus in two days.

It's nothing political, it's just that he's speaking right outside my department, forcing the building to be shut down. I had some really important and time sensitive discussions planned for that day.

Having class cancelled lacks the appeal that it did in undergrad.


----------



## Lagtastic

Electric Wizard said:


> I am mad because President Obama is speaking on campus in two days.




I feel your pain, I live in uptown Charlotte, where they held the DNC. I was trying to leave to meet some friends one afternoon after work. My building parking dumps out on a 1 way street, and that street was closed for 4 hours for the Obama parade. Plus all the protesters. One morning on a walk to Dunkin Donuts I got a M-16 pointed at me by a homeland security officer and they ran my drivers license, all I wanted was some damned coffee.


----------



## Don Vito

Lagtastic said:


> Plus all the protesters. One morning on a walk to Dunkin Donuts I got a M-16 pointed at me by a homeland security officer and they ran my drivers license,* all I wanted was some damned coffee*.


Sure.....Altair......


----------



## ASoC

Reaper and SD2.0 refuse to play nice together on my computer and its pissing me the fuck off. Nothing is ever as easy as it should be.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Lagtastic said:


> I feel your pain, I live in uptown Charlotte, where they held the DNC. I was trying to leave to meet some friends one afternoon after work. My building parking dumps out on a 1 way street, and that street was closed for 4 hours for the Obama parade. Plus all the protesters. One morning on a walk to Dunkin Donuts I got a M-16 pointed at me by a homeland security officer and they ran my drivers license, all I wanted was some damned coffee.


 Jeez, guess I'll just plan on staying in and playing guitar tomorrow. There were already extra police and some very stern looking men in suits around today, so judging by your account it isn't worth the hassle to go anywhere close.


----------



## flexkill

I was supposed to be moved in my new place like 5 days a go...fucking house isn't ready yet...ffs hurry up already!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm just so god damn tired. Have been the whole week because I didn't get much sleep last Sunday and Monday. I very seldom even get headaches but have had a massive one today, just when I was planning on playing with couple of dudes. Thank god school starts at 11am tomorrow.


----------



## Fiction

Called into work on my one _day_ off (I was working tonight, but now a split), which I need to finish an assignment that is due back on monday.. Sigh.


----------



## squid-boy

I have horrible, horrible heartburn and nothing is getting rid of it.


----------



## flexkill

squid-boy said:


> I have horrible, horrible heartburn and nothing is getting rid of it.



Oh man, that sux. When I get HB I drown the fires with mucho milk! Works everytime.


----------



## Pooluke41

So... ill... need.. ..Lemsip..


----------



## tacotiklah

I fucking hate it when I tell people that I need to go to bed because I have to be up at 6:30 in the morning, only to have them call over 3 of their friends, get really drunk, and be loud as fuck. I'd love to have shots with them too, but I have responsibilities. It's 4:35am now, and it's pointless to even try and sleep now. So now I have to sit through a 4 hour morning math class with absolutely zero sleep. And yes, I have to be up at 6:30 because it takes me an hour to shower, dress, do hygiene stuff (like brush teeth, etc), eat breakfast, and then do my makeup. Even worse, these people tell me it's my own fault. Um...no. I told you no less than three times that I need to get to bed, so please be quiet. Nope, ya'll just had to keep being loud, obnoxious drunk fucks that care about nobody but yourselves. To try and shift the all blame of it on me on top of it all is probably why I'm angry enough to break something right now.

Meanwhile, people are still being loud and obnoxious as fuck. I swear to god if I miss class and get dropped from it over this, there will be hell to pay...


----------



## Mexi

mad that I'm stuffed up and have a scratchy ass throat on the eve of Canadian turkey day.


----------



## The Norsemen

Couple things.
I'm over Ergs. Love the range but I barely use it and my band is tuning up.
It's the only guitar I have too.

Every time I find a guitar I like they end up being discontinued!
Never been a fan of Ibby's but more and more I've been wanting to try a few more and all the ones I'm into aren't available anymore.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

I'm pretty mad at myself right now. Last night, after hitting the pub with some friends (we had quite a lot to drink) we we're hanging outside on a bench in a park near my house.

Two dudes just out of nowhere started a fight with us, and they had to be on drugs because they we're hyper as fuck. Anyway, at some point he and one of my friends kinda fall to the ground in the dirt, so I ran over there, but instead of punching that fucker I try to be diplomatic telling him to quit and got on my knees next to them pry them loose from each other. 

I feel like such a wuss for having such a resentment to punch someone that dickish, especially because they weren't acting like human beings. Even more pissed because I was bigger than them.

O well, you live and learn


----------



## Curt

Playing the MoH Warfighter beta is much harder when you're drunk. And I cant kill shit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Some bedroom psychologist just claimed that Alexi Laiho has Asperger's syndrome. I don't know him personally but as a fellow Finn I can tell that he is just being a normal Finnish man.


----------



## morrowcosom

> Some bedroom psychologist just claimed that Alexi Laiho has Asperger's syndrome. I don't know him personally but as a fellow Finn I can tell that he is just being a normal Finnish man.



Is that why he can play guitar almost as well as Gothic King Cobra?


----------



## Fat-Elf

morrowcosom said:


> Is that why he can play guitar almost as well as Gothic King Cobra?



Well, Finland has many talented guitarists. 

Yeah, I know, you meant the syndrome..


----------



## Alpenglow

ghstofperdition said:


> I fucking hate it when I tell people that I need to go to bed because I have to be up at 6:30 in the morning, only to have them call over 3 of their friends, get really drunk, and be loud as fuck. I'd love to have shots with them too, but I have responsibilities. It's 4:35am now, and it's pointless to even try and sleep now. So now I have to sit through a 4 hour morning math class with absolutely zero sleep. And yes, I have to be up at 6:30 because it takes me an hour to shower, dress, do hygiene stuff (like brush teeth, etc), eat breakfast, and then do my makeup. Even worse, these people tell me it's my own fault. Um...no. I told you no less than three times that I need to get to bed, so please be quiet. Nope, ya'll just had to keep being loud, obnoxious drunk fucks that care about nobody but yourselves. To try and shift the all blame of it on me on top of it all is probably why I'm angry enough to break something right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, people are still being loud and obnoxious as fuck. I swear to god if I miss class and get dropped from it over this, there will be hell to pay...



You might want to invest in caffeine pills, they've gotten me through many all nighters. I would reccomend not going over 600 mg of caffeine but they're nice to keep you awake if you don't like/have time for energy drinks or coffee. Then get home, they wear off and you can go to sleep. I don't like being up for 40 hours of whatever but hey sometimes shit happens.


----------



## Onegunsolution

Because I can't see my forehead  Nah I'm a bit irritated that Target turned me down after they injected me with hope of a full time position that would eventually pay around 9 an hour  so may this hope raping quest to find a job continue.  <- the wall of Target & Me.


----------



## caskettheclown

Buddy came back from the marines. Told him and the rest of my friends that I still worked overnight and probably wouldn't be able to hang out at night. What do they do? Decide to go to a haunted house tonight and just expect me at the VERY last minute to call in sick to work when I can't call in sick to work because I need the money and I wouldn't have anyone to cover for me so they would just say "Suck it up and do your best".

My friends didn't even consult me about tonight. They just assumed. If they would've asked me I would've said I couldn't but maybe we can hang out a few minutes before hand which seems to be the reasonable thing to do instead of just leaving me hanging.

My best friends aren't the most considerate anymore and it makes me sad....and pissed at the same time.
I just wanted to spend a few minutes with one of my best friends whom I haven't seen since beginning of the year. Is that to much to ask? The guy lives 10 minutes away from me to so it shouldn't be that hard to do.



On another topic, I work nightshift at a gas station and have for a few months now.
I hate deal with drunk people,
I hate dealing with people who think the parking lot is a race track and just goes 45 in the parking lot and almost hits someone (Or me).
I hate dealing with people drinking on the premises cause its illegal to and once I call the cops they are gone before the cops get here.
I hate when people are rude to me when I say we can't break a hundred dollar bill at this time and they go grab a pack of gum and say "Now you have to break it cause i'm buying something". Then they want to talk to my manager about it when I refuse to break the bill again, the manager tells them that if its not in the register then I can't do it. 
I hate when someone walks in the door and up to the register and I say "Hey how are you doing?" and they just say "I'll have a pack of..." or "This is all i'm getting". Seriously? Don't have enough respect for me to even say "I'm doing well" or "Good how bout you?". I don't expect us to have a conversation but just acknowledge that I said something to you. Maybe i'm overthinking that last one a bit but still.
I hate when we have 2 signs on the doors saying "No beer sales on sunday" and people ask "Can y'all sell beer on sundays?". I understand it happening once in a while but it happens at least 10 tens a sunday on my shift.

All this pisses me off so very much. I'm not rude to people unless they are harassing me or screaming at me then I just say "Calm down sir or i'll have to ask you to leave". I'm actually very friendly to the customers and the management likes that. I guess i'm just very good and not showing my anger...


----------



## Don Vito

caskettheclown said:


> I hate when we have 2 signs on the doors saying "No beer sales on sunday" and people ask "Can y'all sell beer on sundays?". I understand it happening once in a while but it happens at least 10 tens a sunday on my shift.


Alabama in a nutshell.


----------



## Fat-Elf

caskettheclown said:


> I hate when we have 2 signs on the doors saying "No beer sales on sunday" and people ask "Can y'all sell beer on sundays?". I understand it happening once in a while but it happens at least 10 tens a sunday on my shift.



Why the hell you aren't allowed to sell beer on Sunday? Is it some religion thing? 

On the other news, I had some Coke today. Do I even have to tell that it ended with bloody hands again.


----------



## tacotiklah

Alpenglow said:


> You might want to invest in caffeine pills, they've gotten me through many all nighters. I would reccomend not going over 600 mg of caffeine but they're nice to keep you awake if you don't like/have time for energy drinks or coffee. Then get home, they wear off and you can go to sleep. I don't like being up for 40 hours of whatever but hey sometimes shit happens.




It's just the point of courtesy. I'd check with people and ask if they needed to go to bed early or if they have shit to do before I just up and invite people over for a night of drunken debauchery. I have no hate at all for said drunken debauchery since it's a favorite pastime of mine, but responsibilities gotta come first.

At any rate, I got into an argument with her over it, and now my cousin and I are no longer speaking. Fucking wonderful.


----------



## squid-boy

The coke-dealer and his sidekick on the second floor of my building had an awesome binge early this morning and decided it would be a fantastic idea to throw a flat screen TV, TV stand, and lamp off of his balcony (15 feet or so) at 3:30am. So, after about 30 minutes of finding smaller, less important shit to throw, they jump off the balcony and start throwing things into the dumpster - making a fuck-ton of noise. Cops are called. They get arrested for being drunk in public. They argue, saying they live right there. Cops ask to see the apartment. Neither of the brilliant minds have their keys because they were simply going to climb up onto the balcony. At this point, I'm on my balcony, as well as the guy one floor/unit over. My diagonal neighbour chimes in, "I'll be right down to let you in, officers."

I'm not sure what happened after that. But from where my girlfriends car sits in the parking lot, you can see into their living room. More often than not, there is a large amount of cocaine, bottles of pills, and a bong or two sitting on the coffee table. Assuming that they didn't clean up their paraphernalia and didn't have time to clean it up before the cops came in... I don't know if they're coming back. 

The end result makes me happy, but the fact that they woke nearly everyone on this side of the building at such a ludicrous hour rustled my jimmies. Really, really hard.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Why the hell you aren't allowed to sell beer on Sunday?* Is it some religion thing?*


I'm not sure of the legal terms.. But from a social standpoint, yes.

It's common for people to stock up on beer the Saturday or Friday beforehand.


----------



## MFB

Wait, you can't sell it at ALL during the day? Up here we have laws that say you can't sell it before noon and I think after like, 7PM but that still gives you 7 hours to buy stuff so it's no big deal; but to outlaw the sale ALL day is just silly.

Elf, my guess is that since Sunday = "sabbath" or day of rest even though people still do work and do stuff on that day, that's probably why the South doesn't get down with allowing alcohol to be sold on it. Which raises the question of "wouldn't you RELAX with a beer since you can't work and drink?"  Dang bible-belters, you crazy


----------



## Genome

Being supremely ill with sinusitis caused by the back end of a really nasty virus for 4 days, 3 of those were my days off for the week.


----------



## Fat-Elf

MFB said:


> Elf, my guess is that since Sunday = "sabbath" or day of rest even though people still do work and do stuff on that day, that's probably why the South doesn't get down with allowing alcohol to be sold on it. Which raises the question of "wouldn't you RELAX with a beer since you can't work and drink?"  Dang bible-belters, you crazy



Sabbath? So basically some religious thingy.. We have pretty nazi rules here, stores are only allowed to sell alcohol from 9am to 9pm and only less than 4,7% stuff but not selling at all on one day would cause a riot.


----------



## Fiction

So do you have to buy spirits premixed?


----------



## Cynic

caskettheclown said:


> I hate when someone walks in the door and up to the register and I say "Hey how are you doing?" and they just say "I'll have a pack of..." or "This is all i'm getting". Seriously? Don't have enough respect for me to even say "I'm doing well" or "Good how bout you?". I don't expect us to have a conversation but just acknowledge that I said something to you. Maybe i'm overthinking that last one a bit but still.



This. "Hi, how are you doing?" *silence* "Is that it for ya?" *grunt* "Alright, you have a nice day!" *walks out the door*

Most of these people are middle-aged and are _still_ incapable of at least responding with three words? Fuck.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

PS3 broke


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> So do you have to buy spirits premixed?



Premixed? Dunno, we have these government-owned monopoly-stores all around the country where they sell all the stuff stronger than 4,7%.

Edit: Or then just take a ship to Estonia for cheaper stuff.


----------



## Fiction

Cynic said:


> This. "Hi, how are you doing?" *silence* "Is that it for ya?" *grunt* "Alright, you have a nice day!" *walks out the door*
> 
> Most of these people are middle-aged and are _still_ incapable of at least responding with three words? Fuck.


 
I Always say "Good thanks, how are you?" And the attendant usually doesn't reply to my how are you


----------



## Fiction

Fat-Elf said:


> Premixed?


 






It comes with the spirit already mixed with a soda.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fiction said:


> It comes with the spirit already mixed with a soda.



Oh, those. I don't think they even sell that shit here.


----------



## Fiction

It's alright.. you're not missing out on anything


----------



## Fat-Elf

God our internet-connection is driving me insane. For downloading it is good, always getting a steady 1mb/s but trying to play is impossible as the ping goes up to 600-700 every two minutes.


----------



## Genome

To follow up my previous post regarding illness, I appear to have lost 5lbs since Saturday.

Time to order a pizza...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wtf you cant buy beer on sundays?!? Wat.


----------



## Randy

Not sure if it's a state or county thing but even where I live, you're not allowed to buy beer on Sunday morning. After noon it's fine.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats seriously fucked. I had no idea so many places were that religious


----------



## requiemsoup

I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Azathoth43

I'm getting sick and don't feel like playing my new RGD2127z....And I have to work tomorrow....And we are having an inspection. 

boohoohoo


----------



## caskettheclown

Cynic said:


> This. "Hi, how are you doing?" *silence* "Is that it for ya?" *grunt* "Alright, you have a nice day!" *walks out the door*
> 
> Most of these people are middle-aged and are _still_ incapable of at least responding with three words? Fuck.



Its sad isn't it? a lot of people don't respect people who work a register. Since I work at a gas station I run the gas pumps too and most people think we have a magic wand to be able to fix whatever is wrong with them. Granted I can fix most of the issues but a lot of times it just takes five minutes for it to reset itself. 


Also I hate when customers tell me the wrong pump number to put gas on. Then since we are busy I don't check. Then someone pulls up to that number and gets gas off someone elses money.

The worst part is they basically half expect me to siphon fuel out of the cars and set it all straight. Seriously? I have a good bit to do. Not my fault you can't spend half a second to look at the pump number.


----------



## Brill

Rent was more expensive than i thought.. Im now broke... Again....


----------



## JosephAOI

Cause my mother can't keep track of anything including my fucking social security card


----------



## requiemsoup

Azathoth43 said:


> I'm getting sick and don't feel like playing my new RGD2127z....And I have to work tomorrow....And we are having an inspection.
> 
> boohoohoo



I was like that about two months ago. Felt like complete shit and the health inspector was coming by. So the chefs were especially anal about everything. Made my shift feel like a few life times.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^that's horrible :/

I'm mad because I've been looking for a job for 3 years and no one will hire me, sure it upset me for a while but today I was home alone and DEEPLY thought about it and it just blows. I REALLY need money, ESPECIALLY with all this GASing I'm doing -.-


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just before hitting the bed I decided to venture to the infamous weird side of Youtube watching all the videos with people with horrible, rare diseases. Yeah, a really first world problem but that's what really makes me mad, the fact that every day we all (me included) whine about stuff that really doesn't have a great effect on our lives let alone other's and then there are people who have real problems. And the saddest thing is that the next morning when I wake up I don't even remember to appreciate how lucky I am to live in a welfare state.


----------



## Jake

My areas scene is dead. Its all pay to play now and tonight my band had to drop off of a show due to not being able to sell the 35 ticket minimum. But I then realized that once I got there to actually see the show ( I really liked the headliner so I still supported them) that there were no local bands because nobody could sell the 35...there was only 34 total people there. It's a damn shame what happens when a greedy ass record company buys up venues and tries to turn them into profit machines but just destroys local music instead.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Just finished the first coat of paint on a guitar I'm building, but I inhaled way too much freaking paint.

Oh well, on the bright side the monsters that live in my insides will have a beautiful new white decor!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh shit. Just realised that when I tap my foot while sitting on the computer it sounds exactly like I would be fapping. And my parents are sleeping in the next room.


----------



## BornToLooze

I have a NGD I want to post but the batteries in my camera are dead, and trying to learn how to hold a pick with 2 fingers instead of 3 and I have horrible A.D.D.


----------



## devolutionary

Because bitches be hella crazy.


----------



## Brill

Im annoyed that people keep complaining about my spelling.. Im on a phone and have dyslexia....


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm mad because I'm not tired, and I wish it was tomorrow so I can play my ocarina.


----------



## Xaios

I wouldn't say that I'm mad. I'm simply facepalming like a mofo.

A friend of mine recently shared a meme originally uploaded by 4chan with regards to the recent Amanda Todd suicide issue that's being discussed in all corners of the internet, in order to berate its content. My response: don't take 4chan seriously.

The resulting stupidity:

(I'm Robert)















Le sigh.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I waited 30 minutes to download the trial-version of Cubase 6.5 only to find that I need some USB-license to activate the product. I understand it for the full version but very "free" trial if I have to buy a 20 euro USB-stick just to test the software.


----------



## Curt

Long story...

Got in an accident 3 nights ago when a cow had ran ito the side of my car causing my car $1500+ in damage. No full coverage... 
Been in pain with wiplash, bruises, small bits of glass having been dug out of my left cheek. Then last night, I begin feeling a fever coming on...

And today? Walk into my bathroom to shit/shower/shave to find that when I use any water, my shower fills up with sewage.

TL;DR, Sore, Sick, and will smell like a rear end by the end of tonight.


Worst week of my life thus far...


----------



## Brill

I live with 2 girls who are both 17... Im sick of them noy eating, then bragging about throwing up what they ate...
And when i make jokes... I get in shit..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> I live with 2 girls who are both 17... Im sick of them noy eating, then bragging about throwing up what they ate...
> And when i make jokes... I get in shit..



What the hell? That's sick! You probably would want to get them some help. That isn't normal, you know?


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> What the hell? That's sick! You probably would want to get them some help. That isn't normal, you know?



I tried that.... The both hate doctors... One of them us diabetic as well....


----------



## -42-

Bulimia is serious business. They don't need doctors, they need therapists.


----------



## The Somberlain

Mitt Romney is a fucking douche. He and Ayn Rand are the only two people who can make me angry by just speaking.


----------



## Luke Acacia

Coming ot the realisation that I will have to put my dog of 12 years down soon.
Cant even concerntrate at work because of it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Worst. headache. ever.  And just came back from some Swedish irregular verb test. Like I wouldn't have been unprepared enough I only read the first page of the verbs when the test was about all the pages on the book so I got maybe two words right. And the teacher claimed that I had cut the last class even though I clearly talked with her about doing the course alone.


----------



## squid-boy

Loxodrome said:


> I live with 2 girls who are both 17... Im sick of them noy eating, then bragging about throwing up what they ate...
> And when i make jokes... I get in shit..



I wouldn't even make jokes about it. And even I'm a little offended that you would, seeing as how I grew up with a anorexic/bulimic mother, and my closest friend/girlfriend also suffers from the same disease. Is it a vain disease? Yes. Is it difficult to understand the motives? Hell yes. Is it funny? No. 



-42- said:


> Bulimia is serious business. They don't need doctors, they need therapists.



Exactly. And as much as you wish to help them, they have to do the required leg-work themselves. It kills me to hear my girlfriend purge; when she thinks I can't. I talk to her about it, I hold her, I assure her she's beautiful the way she is. I've set up appointments, taken and waited with her, but none of that matters if she was unwilling to do the work for herself. But she has come a long ways and I am very proud of her and I have never thought or loved her any less because of it. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Brill

squid-boy said:


> I wouldn't even make jokes about it. And even I'm a little offended that you would, seeing as how I grew up with a anorexic/bulimic mother, and my closest friend/girlfriend also suffers from the same disease. Is it a vain disease? Yes. Is it difficult to understand the motives? Hell yes. Is it funny? No.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. And as much as you wish to help them, they have to do the required leg-work themselves. It kills me to hear my girlfriend purge; when she thinks I can't. I talk to her about it, I hold her, I assure her she's beautiful the way she is. I've set up appointments, taken and waited with her, but none of that matters if she was unwilling to do the work for herself. But she has come a long ways and I am very proud of her and I have never thought or loved her any less because of it.
> 
> But that's just me.


You see i dont carevabout these people.. Theyrr huge drama queens and massive sluts.


----------



## Pooluke41

Loxodrome said:


> You see i dont carevabout these people.. Theyrr huge drama queens and massive sluts.



Then why do you live with them?


----------



## squid-boy

Loxodrome said:


> You see i dont carevabout these people.. Theyrr huge drama queens and massive sluts.



If that were true, you wouldn't of had any sort of emotional response to their situation. Stop lying to yourself. You care about people.


----------



## Brill

Pooluke41 said:


> Then why do you live with them?



Becausr i live in a youth refuge...


----------



## morrowcosom

After further lowering a dosage of meds I am getting off of, for the past three weeks, the muscle spasms in my lower back and feet are so damn bad that I cannot play guitar seated or standing up without feeling like I have a hot poker jammed up my ass, every muscle in my back and neck turning into concrete and the muscles in my mouth clamping down from pain. 

I have been listening to a lot of Iced Earth and I cannot even stand to play long enough to injure my wrist trying to play it. 

I am getting a back brace, fuck this shit.


----------



## metal_sam14

Supported an award winning act, with a deal from their management stating if I could supply gear (amps, cabs, bass gear etc) so that they could actually play (travel costs and the like). 

Now 1 month past supposed settlement date for payment and I am being kept in the dark, no response to my emails, nothing. It wasn't a small amount of cash either.

I happily do shows for free, but there was an agreement in place here, plus a 400kms round trip on my part. Not happy.


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally got an Ibanez since everyone on here is in love with them and it had all the specs I wanted, mahogany with maple neck, bolt on, thick neck and no trem. I was going to change the pickups, and when the springs were stuck on the pickup screws I should have known something was up. Then when I went to pull the pickup out and it pulled the wires out of the pickup despite not being connected to the pot or anything, I really knew something was up. I don't know how, but all of the wires were melted together and melted to the side of the route in between the pickup route and the control cavity. And the nut was stuck on the switch so it was a pain in the ass to get off.

Seeing all of the nice Ibbys that people had gotten on here lessened my hate for Ibanez some, and yet this guitar has brought it all back even though I like how it plays.


----------



## Xaios

How on earth does that happen??


----------



## Guitarwizard

I was going to see Jeff Loomis / Monuments / Vildhjarta today and now my car is fucked.


----------



## mcd

My ginger-ale went flat, and i have a nice bottle of rye whiskey...and i got stuck at work forever today doing what i hate most... being at work!


----------



## Jarmake

Not actually mad, but a little irritated that my thread was closed. Absolutely my fault, didn't read the rules closely enough, but anyway. Oh well, now I know I can't do a "guess what's my next piece of gear"-game here


----------



## MFB

Just found out both my grandmother AND brother liked Mitt Romney on Facebook


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

brutalwizard said:


> Came home, and somebody let my 3 month old cat cleveland out and I cant find him.



dude  mega sad, did you find him?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

3 Years applying/calling places for jobs, I'm still jobless, and come December time i'm going to be homeless. Fuck my life.


----------



## squid-boy

I am always full of anger. FULL.


----------



## BornToLooze

Xaios said:


> How on earth does that happen??



Not a clue


----------



## jon66

So instead of just buying steaks cut at the local grocery store, I decided to treat myself last nite to some big juicy fatties from the local butcher shop. Get home, let em rest at room temperature, heat up the grill, oil up the grill, got my tongs, apron, etc. (you get the idea) Just as I toss them on the grill, I run outta fucking propane. FML.


----------



## Brill

So im staying at my girlfriends place (its a gay share house). There are 5 of us. 3 gay guys me and my girlfriend. This guy comes up talking all aussie like, clearly drunk. He starts talking to us all friendly like. Then his friend comes over shirtless... Clearly drunker... Starts trying to fight us.. He sees five of us. So he backs away, starts crying about a girl.. We go back home.. My idea as i dont want further violence... They eventually come over.. Trying to start shit, clearly drunker and maybe on ice or some other shit. We are smart, call the police, while we wait the throw bottles at the house. And even find a tv from a neighbours house to throw at one of our cars.. They then run off as the police come... They get caught but the police say they cant charge them or reemberse the damages... Because we had no wittnesses..... 
The whole the i was holding my gf back and saying that violence is wrong, that they are retarded for drinking so much...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay so I finally got to fire up the Cubase as I bought the eLicenser-key thingy but having a great start when I can't even get any sound out of the software. Maybe I should go back to Audacity. In fact, that is also too complicated for me. Windows Sound Recorder all the way. 

Edit: Lol, patience is a virtue. I got it to work now.


----------



## Murmel

I'm trying to make myself interested in politics so I've been gathering information like all day.
My head hurts, I'm pissed as fuck, and the world sucks.

Now I remember why I didn't give a shit about politics before


----------



## MetalDaze

Sitting in traffic behind a huge truck, only to find out later that there was a ton of space in front of it. This goes for anyone who is holding up traffic by keepng HUGE distances in front of them.

Also, driving behind a person that isn't doing the speed limit and not being able to get around them.

Yes, road rage is an issue in Seattle


----------



## Luke Acacia

Because I had one fine and all of a sudden its upto 11 fines without any notice what so ever.


----------



## the fuhrer

I bought a $36 cut of beef and my wife had it cooking in the crock pot since 8 a.m. About an hour ago I get a call from her that while she was shredding it on a cutting board this stupid ass dog we took in a month ago because it was skinny and near death decided to snatch it and pretty much swallow it. So now I'm out of dinner, the dogs almost choking to death on the meat and I'm not even home to enjoy watching it struggle.


----------



## Brill

Im sick of living in a youth refuge... There are 2 chick who are the biggest bitchs, drama queens and sluts. . They are now forcing me to say grace... Its highly fucking offencive to me and no matter what i say they keep doing it...


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> Im sick of living in a youth refuge... There are 2 chick who are the biggest bitchs, drama queens and sluts. . They are now forcing me to say grace... Its highly fucking offencive to me and no matter what i say they keep doing it...


Retreat to the desert ravines of Australia. I've left you a transport kangaroo adjacent to the abandoned horse stables, just 2 miles west of the refuge. 

Nobody will force you to recite grace when the Tusken Raiders arrive, sometimes reappearing in greater numbers.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

kennedyblake said:


> Nobody will force you to recite grace when the Tusken Raiders arrive, sometimes reappearing in greater numbers.



They always return in greater numbers


----------



## will_shred

Just found a tick on my dick. it must have been on there for a good 4 hours before I found it.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## ASoC

People in Los Angeles are straight stupid sometimes. It seems like everyone here either doesn't know how to drive or they know how to annoy the shit out of me


----------



## BucketheadRules

Someone I've known for a very, very long time - since the very start of primary school - has just announced on Facebook that he plans to have "Nicki Minaj" tattooed on his foot. I have already urged him to reconsider, on the grounds that he'd have to be a fucking cretin to go through with it, but he seems deadly serious.

It just staggers me that someone getting a lifelong mark inked into their body would go, not for the name of a family member or a girlfriend, but for the name of a worthless pop bitch who happens to be enjoying fifteen minutes of fame right now. How can he be sure he'll feel the same way about her music in five years? Or thirty-five years? That tattoo will be there for life, silently mocking him and making him look ridiculous. I am at a loss for words as to why he would earnestly want to do that to himself.

I know it's nothing to do with me, but that's someone I've known for about fifteen years (not seen much of him for the last few, but we stay in touch). We haven't always seen eye to eye about many things, but I can't believe he'd be that stupid.


----------



## Don Vito

CrownofWorms said:


>


----------



## Don Vito

BucketheadRules said:


> *Nicki Manaj foot tattoo post*


I could see a fellow American doing this and raking in welfare in the process. But I had no idea these people existed in your country. 

My condolences.


----------



## Bekanor

Brought a bunch of old games with me to work so I could trade them in on the way home and get Dishonoured for my new PC and Borderlands 2 for my brother's birthday. 

The part that makes me mad is that I forgot to bring Sleeping Dogs with me. The one game I'm dying to get rid of more than any other and I leave it at home. Ugh.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm getting some custom pickups and its going to take 3-4 weeks...


----------



## ras1988

One of my fiancée's friends got the wild hair to go to 6th street in Austin this weekend for Halloween celebrations. The fiancée can't say no to anyone especially this girl so instead of having a nice visit (I am 3 hours away from my girl who is in San Marcos, .5 hours from Austin) I am going to have to go out in Austin on an all nighter straight after an 8-6 day in the office. This girl is a terrible influence on my girlfriend, it is troubling to see it in action. Top it off everyone else is going to get wasted and I am going to have to drive back to San Marcos that night after the festivities due to a lack of lodging, and I can't back out. Just very frustrating and agitating given certain things that were said and done by the friend in question and not getting told about this till after all of the things were set.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Failed my driving test.  Parallel parking sucks.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Girl I was getting serious with decided to drop me for some dude that is 26 w/ a kid.

We're both 19.

I tend to think of myself as pretty damn successful for my age, working and going to school and managing to maintain a social life/pursue hobbies, so I don't know what she sees in him over me. 

Gotta love feeling inadequate and worthless after something like that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Why the hell did I book a driving lesson for 9am at Friday during the national autumn break? Especially as I already have tons of sleep debt and jetlag from trip to London and beside that I slept something like 5 hours last night because I had a few glasses of Coke and now I crave for some more because I am so tired. 

Oh, and the best part.. During writing this post, I got a phone call from the driving school telling me that the lesson is cancelled because they have to change winter tires for all their cars. How convenient that just when I have been up only 20 minutes I feel too awake to go back to sleep. What a start to a Friday.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

baptizedinblood said:


> Girl I was getting serious with decided to drop me for some dude that is 26 w/ a kid.
> 
> We're both 19.
> 
> I tend to think of myself as pretty damn successful for my age, working and going to school and managing to maintain a social life/pursue hobbies.
> 
> Gotta love feeling inadequate and worthless after something like that.


----------



## tm20

can't play a song and its fucking annoying me -_-


----------



## Konfyouzd

ASoC said:


> People in Los Angeles are straight stupid sometimes. It seems like everyone here either doesn't know how to drive or they know how to annoy the shit out of me



I grind my teeth daily at ppl who brake hard while approaching a green light as if they feel the need to pause and look both ways at every intersection whether the light is green or not. That and the way traffic never seems to move until AFTER the light has turned red again. I'm not sure what happens during that delay, but it's a phenomenon I only seem to witness in Northern VA. I also don't like how it seems like ppl only know how to focus on what's DIRECTLY in front of them and don't seem to pay attention to the road beyond that. It's a wonder half of them even make it out of the house in the AM.


----------



## avenger

Wore new shirt to work to be all corporate image and bullshit... got bleach all over it cleaning up some assholes mess... 100 wasted.

Went to doctor because I couldn't hear outta my left ear. Doc says shit son your right ear is pretty plugged up with wax causing cross deafness(?) I will send nurse in to clean your ears out for ya! *ears cleaned* Wow my right ear feels fantastic but I still can't hear out of my left ear just this annoying needs to be poped/muffled/ringing type thing...

Bring it up to doc hey I still feel the same? She tells me it'll just take some time to sort itself out...? 

24 hours later... no difference been deaf for 3 days now... starting to get agitated easily...


----------



## Konfyouzd

> ...to be all corporate image and bullshit


The shirt knew you weren't keepin it real... 

Also... Have you been to/played a show recently?

I had this for like 3 weeks after a Kamelot show... Isn't that called tinitus or something?


----------



## AxeHappy

My Power Rack finally showed up today (was back ordered for around 3 weeks) and I can't find my fucking wrench! SO MUCH FUCKING RAGE.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just played 5 fucking games of Mass Effect 3 and was disconnected on the last wave in 4 of those matches. I came real close to throwing my Xbox out of the window. Raging like nothing before.  Honestly Bioware/EA, you can't fucking let me have the credits and experience if I dc? Fucking really?


----------



## squid-boy

Not really angry, but very disappointed and upset. I am now single.


----------



## Jake

There's a goddamn hurricane heading for my house


----------



## prashanthan

Too ill to go see Jeff Loomis in Camden tonight. Abroad while Periphery are here next week at a show that's a short walk from my house. Better keep my eye out for good gigs in London over November and December before I get too busy in the forthcoming year...


----------



## CM_X5

Got a $230 ticket in the mail. Right as I was trying to save for a new 8 string.


----------



## Brill

apparently the guy who peirced my dimples has golden staff infection... Now i need to wait in the hospitle waiting to get a swab.


----------



## vstealth

Only got two winds on the low E posts instead of three like the others when restringing my main 6


----------



## Fiction

The less winds the better, my friend.


----------



## hairychris

SharePoint 2010, outsourced developers, managers on vacation, arsehole client team and completely retarded client (a major bank).

This week is great.


----------



## Blake1970

I hate that when it happens 



vstealth said:


> Only got two winds on the low E posts instead of three like the others when restringing my main 6


----------



## avenger

Konfyouzd said:


> The shirt knew you weren't keepin it real...
> 
> Also... Have you been to/played a show recently?
> 
> I had this for like 3 weeks after a Kamelot show... Isn't that called tinitus or something?


Nah I doubt its tinitus, etheir something is clogged and not releasing pressure (feeling muffled/needs to pop) or maybe fluid on inside of ear drum.

Idk I am still deaf and pissy but going to see another doc tomorrow who will most likely send me to an ENT and then who knows what.

Also co-workers who have the intellect and logic/common sense of small toads.


----------



## hairychris

avenger said:


> Nah I doubt its tinitus, etheir something is clogged and not releasing pressure (feeling muffled/needs to pop) or maybe fluid on inside of ear drum.
> 
> Idk I am still deaf and pissy but going to see another doc tomorrow who will most likely send me to an ENT and then who knows what.



You used drops to get rid of wax at any point? fwiw I found that medical grade olive oil worked better then the peroxide ones... And I had ***really*** skanky (although not infected) ear canals at one point. 



avenger said:


> Also co-workers who have the intellect and logic/common sense of small toads.



Yep, all have that one. Have crash helmet on as major shit (due to a senior-ish guy who's supposedly a project manager, but is actually a retard) is going to hit the fan in the next few minutes. My boss has just fired a "just sayin'" mail so... yeah... I'm going to end up having to fix this shit at some point...


----------



## Murmel

Ordered a chicken salad, got home and opened it up. Not only was the layout the shittiest I have ever seen, but it had in total: 3 slices of cucumber, 3 slices of tomato, a sprinkle of cheese, a little bit of chicken.
Oh wait, I forgot to mention that it consisted of *almost nothing but fucking lettuce.*

Fucking really? Lettuce isn't food, it just takes up space. Definitely not worth $10.


----------



## Khaerruhl

Went to the hospital to check out my balls. One of 'em was swollen and hurting. I later found out that it wasn't anything less than cancer. Yay for testicular cancer at 21! Im up for surgery at wednesday next week.


----------



## avenger

hairychris said:


> You used drops to get rid of wax at any point? fwiw I found that medical grade olive oil worked better then the peroxide ones... And I had ***really*** skanky (although not infected) ear canals at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, all have that one. Have crash helmet on as major shit (due to a senior-ish guy who's supposedly a project manager, but is actually a retard) is going to hit the fan in the next few minutes. My boss has just fired a "just sayin'" mail so... yeah... I'm going to end up having to fix this shit at some point...





Khaerruhl said:


> Went to the hospital to check out my balls. One of 'em was swollen and hurting. I later found out that it wasn't anything less than cancer. Yay for testicular cancer at 21! Im up for surgery at wednesday next week.


Damn man I feel for ya, just Armstrong the shit outta life.


Just got back from another visit to doctor, got me all sorts of anti biotics and steroids seems I have deadly sinus infection trapping fluid in my left ear (which thankfully is not infected at all).


----------



## hairychris

Khaerruhl said:


> Went to the hospital to check out my balls. One of 'em was swollen and hurting. I later found out that it wasn't anything less than cancer. Yay for testicular cancer at 21! Im up for surgery at wednesday next week.



Shit, dude, horrible. Hope all goes well.


----------



## jeleopard

I'm mad cause I ordered a whole bunch of things for my new 7 string (strings and strap lock and a case) and my college says only the case has come, even though ALL the other packages are marked as delivered :|


----------



## Khaerruhl

avenger said:


> Damn man I feel for ya, just Armstrong the shit outta life.
> 
> 
> Just got back from another visit to doctor, got me all sorts of anti biotics and steroids seems I have deadly sinus infection trapping fluid in my left ear (which thankfully is not infected at all).



Armstrong's being used, I can assure you that! Spending quite the time on keeping myself in a good and positive mood, and let people around me know how I want it; Positive thinking!  Good luck with the fluid in your ear by the way. 



hairychris said:


> Shit, dude, horrible. Hope all goes well.



Even though it's a bad thing to have, I still feel positive about this thing. Apperantly 99% of all people that get testicular cancer in sweden make a full recovery.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Khaerruhl said:


> Armstrong's being used, I can assure you that! Spending quite the time on keeping myself in a good and positive mood, and let people around me know how I want it; Positive thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's a bad thing to have, I still feel positive about this thing. Apperantly 99% of all people that get testicular cancer in sweden make a full recovery.


That's the way to be!

Here's hoping for a swift and smooth recovery for you man.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Khaerruhl said:


> Went to the hospital to check out my balls. One of 'em was swollen and hurting. I later found out that it wasn't anything less than cancer. Yay for testicular cancer at 21! Im up for surgery at wednesday next week.



That's terrible! Hope you recover fully and get back to rocking in no time.


----------



## Khaerruhl

Thanks for the support guys! It means a lot to me  

Gonna get a plastic testicle so my dick don't go capzise in case I happen to hear the perfect riff, see a beautiful lady, or a combination of both. Was thinking of going for a steel ball for the ultimate "Im more metal than you, I've got balls of steel" thing, but I have a feeling it'd hurt like hell if my balls ever were to collide...


----------



## JosephAOI

In the past 20 minutes, my mother compared both Periphery and Monuments to Alesana


----------



## tacotiklah

Khaerruhl said:


> Thanks for the support guys! It means a lot to me
> 
> Gonna get a plastic testicle so my dick don't go capzise in case I happen to hear the perfect riff, see a beautiful lady, or a combination of both. Was thinking of going for a steel ball for the ultimate "Im more metal than you, I've got balls of steel" thing, but I have a feeling it'd hurt like hell if my balls ever were to collide...



Duke approves!







Seriously, that's a terrible thing to have. Best of luck to you and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Luke Acacia

Because im sick


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today in music class my teacher made me play this most dirty guitar I have ever seen. She just said with a straight face that the strings might be a little out of tune even though the strings were fully covered with a thick coating of dirt, rust and probably even mold. Made me sick to even try to play it and my hands still feel sticky even though I already washed them with soap multiple times and even used some denatured alcohol.


----------



## MFB

I WAS mad because I thought Paypal was taking forever to transfer funds to my account. What I DIDN'T remember was that at one point I made a deposit from Paypal into my Bank of America account and not my TDBank account, so it transferred the cash into BoA without me even realizing what was going on  Checked it today and nearly threw my monitor for overlooking something so simple.


----------



## baptizedinblood

hairychris said:


> SharePoint 2010



I know that pain.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

The new Youtube homepage is the worst thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JosephAOI

Cause I totally fucked up my interview today and I REALLY FUCKING WANTED THAT JOB!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug

JosephAOI said:


> Cause I totally fucked up my interview today and I REALLY FUCKING WANTED THAT JOB!!!


What went wrong?


----------



## JosephAOI

Well I was doing really good and then they asked me "What would you do if you were the owner of the store and you saw someone steal a candy bar?" I didn't really know what to say, mostly because I didn't know what the options could be in that situation. The dude who interviewed me said that the appropriate response was to fire him immediately though.


----------



## Cynic

Manager wants me gone, so I'm only getting four hours a week. I'm stressing about bills/expenses, and the one time I want sometime is the one time I can't afford it (Halo 4). God fucking damn it, someone give me a cigarette.


----------



## MFB

JosephAOI said:


> Well I was doing really good and then they asked me "What would you do if you were the owner of the store and you saw someone steal a candy bar?" I didn't really know what to say, mostly because I didn't know what the options could be in that situation. The dude who interviewed me said that the appropriate response was to fire him immediately though.



It's his/her fault for not specifying what in question they were stealing nor did they mention it was an employee at all, which falls under totally different circumstances. A candy bar? Dock it from the pay if it's that big of a deal, or just give them a slap on the wrist since they've become overly priced anyways (seriously, $1.09 for a candy bar, get fucked) but something like a game or bigger? I could see that happening since those are the circumstances that happen at Gamestop and the like (which your interview for BB would fall under). A CUSTOMER steals something like that, you'd have to call the police as well as find out who helped them and walk them through proper procedure for situations like that.

I work at Target now in Electronics so I'm in the same boat and understand it can be a bitch for stuff like that. I worry all the time about accidentally losing my keys, or not having certain items security tagged, having to walk items up front when our registers are pulled for the night, etc...


----------



## JosephAOI

^My mistake, he said if it was an employee that stole it. My first thought was to dock it from his pay as well but apparently that's not the best response.


----------



## Jake

My guitar is about 2 hours away according to UPS tracking however it apparently wont get here until monday 

wish I could just drive out and get it now


----------



## sevenstringj

No fucking reason.


----------



## Don Vito

It's one of those 3 days out of the year I have to go to church with my family. Plus, I feel sick from eating candy all week.

edit: got out of it. fuk yeaaa


----------



## Bekanor

Water main burst down the road from my place, now I have to go to my brother's to have a shower.


----------



## Metal_Webb

My research thesis is due 5pm Monday. It's 8pm Saturday and my supervisor hasn't gotten back to me with feedback about the Thursday morning version of the paper. On top of that I have a maths test on Tuesday that I have to study for as well as a job interview Monday morning that'll take a few hours .

I'm looking forward to Wednesday night .


----------



## Jakke

I'm slowly losing the last of my respect for the swedish journalists, and considering how those assholes (on the level of a seven-year old) have a monopoly of public information, it's a bleak realization.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> I'm slowly losing the last of my respect for the swedish journalists, and considering how those assholes (on the level of a seven-year old) have a monopoly of public information, it's a bleak realization.



Same thing with Finland. I was reading some articles of the national news organization (of something like that) this morning and there were already some money spelling mistakes on the new first sentence that I didn't even bother to read the rest of it.


----------



## Jakke

Don't care too much about spelling errors (even less about finnish ones), but the Swedish journalists has for some reason appointed themselves to the moral arbitors of Sweden, and that they have to raise grown Swedes.


----------



## Winspear

BornToLooze said:


> I'm getting some custom pickups and its going to take 3-4 weeks...









Being a student this year (final year) is just putting me in a constant lazy state. I'm not getting anything productive done - I just want it to be summer already!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Don't care too much about spelling errors (even less about finnish ones), but the Swedish journalists has for some reason appointed themselves to the moral arbitors of Sweden, and that they have to raise grown Swedes.



I don't know about that but I'm really pissed off if even the national news thingy can't write single news article without shitload of spelling errors.


----------



## Genome

One of my old uni mates died in a car crash this morning. 

A bit speechless right now...


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't know about that but I'm really pissed off if even the national news thingy can't write single news article without shitload of spelling errors.



Yeah, it's not *that* hard to write in your native language


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Yeah, it's not *that* hard to write in your native language



This. I don't know if they have hired a dyslexic person but if there is there is a spelling error in every second word then the article is pretty much unreadable.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Genome said:


> One of my old uni mates died in a car crash this morning.
> 
> A bit speechless right now...



I'm very sorry to hear that, condolences to his family and loved ones. Such an unexpected and completely random way to go, hopefully he wasn't texting or drunk.

I'm a little stressed because I'm having trouble writing this program in C. My compiler is giving me different issues when it worked fine in Visual Studio, and I have a lack of direction on this assignment so it's a little overwhelming.

2 Tests, and this due on wednesday. Stressful, but gotta do what I gotta do!


----------



## Blake1970

My roommate is being a douche today. He mostly works out of town and I took him in about 3 months ago because he was homeless more or less. We had been pretty good friends in high school and drifted apart afterwards only to find each other on FB. So I told him he could live with me until he got back on his feet, but also told him that at the end of my current lease that would be it unless he wanted to get a two bedroom. So long story short he found a good paying job but has not saved a dime just spent it on a bunch of stuff. My place has basically become a storage unit for his belongings. I&#8217;m fine with this since I told him not to worry about paying rent ect. He would like to move to a two bedroom within the apartment complex that we are at right now. It cost $749 and I asked him to pay $300 and I would take care of the utilities. He threw a fit saying he would only be there a few weeks every couple of months. I am being laid off on November 30th and will have 14 weeks of severance plus unemployment. He just pisses me off and I need to bitch a little. Thanks!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz some dumbass kid just tried to educate me on the fact that Africa is not a country...


----------



## Genome

Konfyouzd said:


> Cuz some dumbass kid just tried to educate me on the fact that Africa is not a country...



It's not... well, it's 57 countries.


----------



## Brill

"im leaving in 20 minutes and will be there 50 minutes later" -sent 3 hours ago...
Im taking time out of my day to help you clear out your shop.... You could be more clear as to when you are going to be here.. 

And i went to get my watch repaired. They said it would take a week. They do it in an hour. I think "awesome"... They then charge me $40.. The watch is only worth $20.....


----------



## Genome

Kenji20022 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that, condolences to his family and loved ones. Such an unexpected and completely random way to go, hopefully he wasn't texting or drunk.



Thanks for the message. I don't know really, all I know is his car overturned and left the road.

It's still very strange and hard to take in. There's a couple of news articles about but not sure his family would appreciate me plastering it all over the web.


----------



## sahaal

Went and picked up my truck from the shop this morning along with a nice 500 dollar bill for the new front end parts that were put in. Didn't get halfway home and I blew my transfer case nearly in 2, it was awesome as fuck


----------



## Fat-Elf

My flu has continued ever since I came back from London two weeks ago and has just gotten worst. It's not even fun to stay at home anymore.


----------



## Luke Acacia

About to sit a Marketing exam that im not prepared for


----------



## Danukenator

Looks like I'm doing some damage control for the rest of the semester...


----------



## tm20

fucking youtube. when i'm watching a video it will randomly go to another video even though i didn't click anything  am i the only one experiencing this?


----------



## Don Vito

I decided to visit 4chan.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> I decided to visit 4chan.



... just to realise that I still have underage-ban.


----------



## Mprinsje

michael jackson on the radio at work, cant turn it off


----------



## Don Vito

Mprinsje said:


> michael jackson on the radio at work, cant turn it off


....that's something to be mad about?


----------



## Jake

MacBook Pro shit itself, taking it to apple store tomorrow. It's weird being on here on my phone


----------



## BucketheadRules

Initialising angsty teenage boy rant.

14 year-old sister being foul as per fucking usual, comes into my room, starts an argument and then refuses to leave. Pretty much par for the course, I'm basically used to it now. Despite being impossibly sarcastic and rude to me throughout, attempting to bark orders at me and throwing all manner of obscenities at me (again, used to it), as soon as I finally snap and tell her to "fuck off" out of my room, she goes all indignant on me, promptly launches her foot at my guitar rack and kicks my Les Paul. It's only a cheap copy worth about £150 but that really isn't the point. It's MY GUITAR. If I was disrespectful enough to treat any of HER stuff in the same way, I swear to god, she would get so angry she'd burst every blood vessel in her face simultaneously.

Yes, she's my sister, she's family and so on and so on, but for what feels like about 75% of the last three years it's been very difficult to be in the same room as her. Frankly, I can't stand it. She can be so nice sometimes, and then in an instant she just snaps and becomes utterly, utterly hateful.

Sorry to rant, I understand this gets very tiresome. Just needed to vent.


----------



## caskettheclown

BucketheadRules said:


> Initialising angsty teenage boy rant.
> 
> 14 year-old sister being foul as per fucking usual, comes into my room, starts an argument and then refuses to leave. Pretty much par for the course, I'm basically used to it now. Despite being impossibly sarcastic and rude to me throughout, attempting to bark orders at me and throwing all manner of obscenities at me (again, used to it), as soon as I finally snap and tell her to "fuck off" out of my room, she goes all indignant on me, promptly launches her foot at my guitar rack and kicks my Les Paul. It's only a cheap copy worth about £150 but that really isn't the point. It's MY GUITAR. If I was disrespectful enough to treat any of HER stuff in the same way, I swear to god, she would get so angry she'd burst every blood vessel in her face simultaneously.
> 
> Yes, she's my sister, she's family and so on and so on, but for what feels like about 75% of the last three years it's been very difficult to be in the same room as her. Frankly, I can't stand it. She can be so nice sometimes, and then in an instant she just snaps and becomes utterly, utterly hateful.
> 
> Sorry to rant, I understand this gets very tiresome. Just needed to vent.




When i'm around people like that I want to beat them relentlessly for a few hours without stopping. Just to "break " their mind and spirit. Then again i'm a very horrible person sometimes.

Does she not get punished for anything? Or reprimanded in some way?



ALSO just so this can be noted. I'm not a violent person at all ever and i'm well aware that violence is not the answer. I just think violent things in my head sometimes.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just started learning Follow The Signs. The rest of the song is easy but the last solo section is just inhumane. I can't even play one bar of it at half speed. But I can't give up now.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Why the f*** do Spanish-speaking people say shit in Spanish to people who can't speak Spanish? Like, a guy on YouTube posts a video tutorial (in English) on how to do this and that. Some people ask him questions in Spanish or express their gratitude in the same language. Same on Facebook: English-speaking celebrity of certain popularity posts pics of herself and at least 10% of the comments are written in Spanish. Bad Spanish, that is.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fat-Elf said:


> Just started learning Follow The Signs. The rest of the song is easy but the last solo section is just inhumane. I can't even play one bar of it at half speed. But I can't give up now.



This solo?



It's not hard.


----------



## Fat-Elf

m3l-mrq3z said:


> This solo?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard.




Umm, yes it is.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

For how long have you been playing?


----------



## Fat-Elf

m3l-mrq3z said:


> For how long have you been playing?



7 years..


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Why is it hard then? It's not fast. The sweeps don't require inhuman stretching and the scalar runs are pretty standard. 

7 years hmm I wonder how I would have reacted to that solo last year.


----------



## Fat-Elf

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Why is it hard then? It's not fast. The sweeps don't require inhuman stretching and the scalar runs are pretty standard.



Because I can't sweep for shit.



m3l-mrq3z said:


> 7 years hmm I wonder how I would have reacted to that solo last year.



Well, I wonder what the hell I've been doing all these years as the girl in your video nailed the solo with 3 year experience.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fat-Elf said:


> Because I can't sweep for shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wonder what the hell I've been doing all these years as the girl in your video nailed the solo with 3 year experience.



So you see. If you had your sweeping down, you would be able to play that solo effortlessly. 

The girl in that video probably put a lot of time working on her shred skills. 

I have been playing electric guitar for 8 years and now I find more pleasure in playing slow, soulful lines than in 32nd notes all the time. I am glad I already have the speed, because now I can focus on making music with the instrument, as opposed to play stuff to impress.


----------



## tacotiklah

Luke Acacia said:


> About to sit a Marketing exam that im not prepared for



Lemme know how that goes. I'm taking Marketing 101 this semester myself. Although my teacher prefers the pragmatic approach, which sucks because I normally breeze through standardized tests. 
But at least he makes sure we can actually DO marketing, so props to him for that. 

Anyhow, good luck on the test!


----------



## BucketheadRules

caskettheclown said:


> When i'm around people like that I want to beat them relentlessly for a few hours without stopping. Just to "break " their mind and spirit. Then again i'm a very horrible person sometimes.
> 
> Does she not get punished for anything? Or reprimanded in some way?
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO just so this can be noted. I'm not a violent person at all ever and i'm well aware that violence is not the answer. I just think violent things in my head sometimes.



Agreed with that last bit. 

I really wish I wouldn't feel bad if I beat the shit out of her, but I would - and I'd probably get all manner of shit from my parents, and rightfully so. I have reacted violently in some cases (which I regret) but only if she initiates it (which does happen, she has a kick like a fucking mule and she isn't shy about using it). I can't claim to be whiter than white, but I only give as good as I get.

She does get punished, because she really pisses my parents off a lot of the time too. Treats us all with so little respect sometimes.

I know it's just her being a teenage girl, and I know she'll grow out of it, but while it's still happening it's a pain in the arse.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I am sorry, but hitting a woman instantly turns you into a loser.


----------



## Jakke

But what if the woman is physically stronger than me? There are plenty who are. Or if she jumped me even?

Isn't it time we move past the notion that women are frail beings needing to be wrapped in cotton? 
*Of course you shouldn't hit a woman*, but that is because you shouldn't hit people, not because she is through some bullshit chivalry frail enough that she will break if you just look at her the wrong way. Can't we accept each other's value as humans instead?

If you are a person who goes by the notion that "some guys need a good punch occasionally" (this goes for anyone), then you should know that women are just as capable of dumbfuckery as a man is. If you still adhere to the archaic concept that I have jus laid out, you are a sexist, and is putting up a double standard.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Jakke said:


> *But what if the woman is physically stronger than me? There are plenty who are. Or if she jumped me even?
> 
> Isn't it time we move past the notion that women are frail beings needing to be wrapped in cotton?*
> *Of course you shouldn't hit a woman*, but that is because you shouldn't hit people, not because she is through some bullshit chivalry frail enough that she will break if you just look at her the wrong way. Can't we accept each other's value as humans instead?




The odds that you run across a woman that is physically stronger than you are very low. 

I am not saying women are frail beings, but in biological and physic aspects they are weaker than men.


----------



## Jakke

And physical strength means very little when it comes to hurting someone physically. Just take the in movies ever present svift punch to the groin (because it's apparently hilarious), even blows against the head will not need much force to be harmful.

I guarantee that if you are into fighting, you would not check the physical strength of a male opponent before fighting him.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Jakke said:


> And physical strength means very little when it comes to hurting someone physically. Just take the in movies ever present svift punch to the groin (because it's apparently hilarious), even blows against the head will not need much force to be harmful.
> 
> I guarantee that if you are into fighting, you would not check the physical strength of a male opponent before fighting him.



Physical strength is still important. Even if you are Bruce Lee, a punch by a very strong person could mean the end of your normal existence.


----------



## Jakke

And you can still hurt someone with very little force (testicular torsion is a bitch, building on my previous example), and if you are bent on *hurting* someone, you will not require much force. 
Going off about how you can seriously hurt someone with great strength is not really relevant, the issue is how it does not require much strength to injure someone. Compare it if you will with us going:
You: "I don't think you can throw a ball at this strength"
Me: "Hey, do you know this person can throw a ball 20m, and that this person is pretty weak?"
and you going:
"Oh yeah? But this person who is much stronger can throw it 100m. Check and mate!"
The issue is not how long the ball can be thrown, but that it can be thrown.


----------



## Fiction

M3l, do you just argue everything on this forum?


----------



## Don Vito

Fiction said:


> M3l, do you just argue everything on this forum?


I've noticed this as well. 

Usually goes out of his way to give a negative opinion on the thread subject. It rustles my jimmies something terrible.


----------



## Jake

Fiction said:


> M3l, do you just argue everything on this forum?


It seems like that from what i've seen


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fiction said:


> M3l, do you just argue everything on this forum?



Yes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ well its fucking annoying


----------



## ZEBOV

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I am sorry, but hitting a woman instantly turns you into a loser.



You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:
She was always harassing me at work and every time I did anything and I mean ANYTHING around her she took it as racist and threatened to call her sons to have them come over and "settle things". Months later, she started trying to follow me home. I sped off a few times, but the 5th time, I put a gun in my truck. Not just any gun, but an M-14. I let her follow me that night into the middle of nowhere and pulled over. So did she. She got out of her car first, and I jumped out and fired several shots inches from her head, intentionally missing.
Next day when she saw me she charged me with an open box cutter, I beat her motherfucking ass for about 10 minutes straight..... until police tased me.... since the 300 pound manager + everyone else just couldn't get me off of her. I gladly spent 9 months in jail for it. And if you think I'm a loser for giving that worthless fucking hood rat a quarter of what they deserved, then suck my fucking dick. She really just needs her fucking head blown off along with the rest of her hood rat family. 
We both sued each other, and nobody won in court, but I believe I am the winner because every time she looks in a mirror, she sees a permanently disfigured face. Every time she brushes her teeth, she'll remember why she now has false teeth. She's reminded of her fuckup, and she'll probably never cross someone like that again.


----------



## Adrian-XI




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

ZEBOV said:


> You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:
> She was always harassing me at work and every time I did anything and I mean ANYTHING around her she took it as racist and threatened to call her sons to have them come over and "settle things". Months later, she started trying to follow me home. I sped off a few times, but the 5th time, I put a gun in my truck. Not just any gun, but an M-14. I let her follow me that night into the middle of nowhere and pulled over. So did she. She got out of her car first, and I jumped out and fired several shots inches from her head, intentionally missing.
> Next day when she saw me she charged me with an open box cutter, I beat her motherfucking ass for about 10 minutes straight..... until police tased me.... since the 300 pound manager + everyone else just couldn't get me off of her. I gladly spent 9 months in jail for it. And if you think I'm a loser for giving that worthless fucking hood rat a quarter of what they deserved, then suck my fucking dick. She really just needs her fucking head blown off along with the rest of her hood rat family.
> We both sued each other, and nobody won in court, but I believe I am the winner because every time she looks in a mirror, she sees a permanently disfigured face. Every time she brushes her teeth, she'll remember why she now has false teeth. She's reminded of her fuckup, and she'll probably never cross someone like that again.



holy shit...


----------



## Brill

ZEBOV said:


> You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:
> She was always harassing me at work and every time I did anything and I mean ANYTHING around her she took it as racist and threatened to call her sons to have them come over and "settle things". Months later, she started trying to follow me home. I sped off a few times, but the 5th time, I put a gun in my truck. Not just any gun, but an M-14. I let her follow me that night into the middle of nowhere and pulled over. So did she. She got out of her car first, and I jumped out and fired several shots inches from her head, intentionally missing.
> Next day when she saw me she charged me with an open box cutter, I beat her motherfucking ass for about 10 minutes straight..... until police tased me.... since the 300 pound manager + everyone else just couldn't get me off of her. I gladly spent 9 months in jail for it. And if you think I'm a loser for giving that worthless fucking hood rat a quarter of what they deserved, then suck my fucking dick. She really just needs her fucking head blown off along with the rest of her hood rat family.
> We both sued each other, and nobody won in court, but I believe I am the winner because every time she looks in a mirror, she sees a permanently disfigured face. Every time she brushes her teeth, she'll remember why she now has false teeth. She's reminded of her fuckup, and she'll probably never cross someone like that again.



Intresting story. i enjoyed the part where you pull an m-14 out...


----------



## Cynic

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I am sorry, but hitting a woman instantly turns you into a loser.



lol social constructs.

You have every right to defend yourself regardless of gender.


----------



## Don Vito

ZEBOV said:


> You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:
> She was always harassing me at work and every time I did anything and I mean ANYTHING around her she took it as racist and threatened to call her sons to have them come over and "settle things". Months later, she started trying to follow me home. I sped off a few times, but the 5th time, I put a gun in my truck. Not just any gun, but an M-14. I let her follow me that night into the middle of nowhere and pulled over. So did she. She got out of her car first, and I jumped out and fired several shots inches from her head, intentionally missing.
> Next day when she saw me she charged me with an open box cutter, I beat her motherfucking ass for about 10 minutes straight..... until police tased me.... since the 300 pound manager + everyone else just couldn't get me off of her. I gladly spent 9 months in jail for it. And if you think I'm a loser for giving that worthless fucking hood rat a quarter of what they deserved, then suck my fucking dick. She really just needs her fucking head blown off along with the rest of her hood rat family.
> We both sued each other, and nobody won in court, but I believe I am the winner because every time she looks in a mirror, she sees a permanently disfigured face. Every time she brushes her teeth, she'll remember why she now has false teeth. She's reminded of her fuckup, and she'll probably never cross someone like that again.


Our hero.


----------



## ZEBOV

Still makes me mad just to think of it.


----------



## tacotiklah

m3l-mrq3z said:


> The odds that you run across a woman that is physically stronger than you are very low.
> 
> I am not saying women are frail beings, but in biological and physic aspects they are weaker than men.




Oh rly? 
I challenge you pansy-asses to an arm-wrestling contest then. Do u evn lift? 

Seriously though, never ever underestimate an opponent just because they're a girl. You will look VERY foolish if you do. And even if your white-knight theory of "girls are weaker than men" (which is bullshit) were true, we are mind ninjas that will get you to impale yourself on your own sword and do so gladly. The saying is "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned". Notice how it said woman and not man.


----------



## Fat-Elf

ZEBOV said:


> You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:



Cool story, bro but why didn't you just get a restraining border straight from the start?


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> Cool story, bro but why didn't you just get a restraining border straight from the start?



Because he wanted be cooler than everyone else!


----------



## Jakke

ghstofperdition said:


> Seriously though, never ever underestimate an opponent just because they're a girl. You will look VERY foolish if you do. And even if your white-knight theory of "girls are weaker than men" (which is bullshit) were true, we are mind ninjas that will get you to impale yourself on your own sword and do so gladly. The saying is "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned". Notice how it said woman and not man.



Well, statistically, he is correct, a woman has got lesser muscle mass than a man. However, physical strength means very little in the greater scheme of things. If you are weaker than someone, you will go for a weapon of some kind instead, which will fuck someone up.

I think "hell has no fury like a woman scorned" is part of the same white knight bullshit, but is also part of the patronizing "you go girl!" that makes me livid ever damn time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> Because he wanted be cooler than everyone else!



Well, if you ask me, sometimes being less "cool" is actually cooler.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

ZEBOV said:


> You should meet the last woman I beat the shit out of and ask her what she did before I beat the shit out of. But you won't, so here's why:
> She was always harassing me at work and every time I did anything and I mean ANYTHING around her she took it as racist and threatened to call her sons to have them come over and "settle things". Months later, she started trying to follow me home. I sped off a few times, but the 5th time, I put a gun in my truck. Not just any gun, but an M-14. I let her follow me that night into the middle of nowhere and pulled over. So did she. She got out of her car first, and I jumped out and fired several shots inches from her head, intentionally missing.
> Next day when she saw me she charged me with an open box cutter, I beat her motherfucking ass for about 10 minutes straight..... until police tased me.... since the 300 pound manager + everyone else just couldn't get me off of her. I gladly spent 9 months in jail for it. And if you think I'm a loser for giving that worthless fucking hood rat a quarter of what they deserved, then suck my fucking dick. *She really just needs her fucking head blown off along with the rest of her hood rat family. *
> We both sued each other, and nobody won in court, but *I believe I am the winner because every time she looks in a mirror, she sees a permanently disfigured face*. Every time she brushes her teeth, she'll remember why she now has false teeth. She's reminded of her fuckup, and she'll probably never cross someone like that again.



Well, I am glad you are proud of what you did. What I don't understand is why you were irritated because of her calling you or your behaviour racist. That sentence makes it clear what you really think of her and her family, and of course, of their ethnicity. 

When I was in the army I heard and read many things, but the fact that you coldly, even joyfully state such a thing (the last paragraph) and that others cheer you for doing that kind of disturbed me.I have no problem admitting that. 



Cynic said:


> lol social constructs. You have every right to defend yourself regardless of gender.



I didn't state otherwise.



ghstofperdition said:


> Oh rly?
> I challenge you pansy-asses to an arm-wrestling contest then. Do u evn lift?
> 
> (...) "*girls are weaker than men*" (which is bullshit) were true, we are mind ninjas that will get you to impale yourself on your own sword and do so gladly. The saying is "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned". Notice how it said woman and not man.



I don't lift anymore (ever since I was 19). 

I am sorry, but knowing the biological differences between women and men doesn't turn anyone into a white knight. And I don't know where you live in, but unless someone is married to a very neurotic woman, chances are they won't have to deal with a female opponent at no point in their lives.

Yes, _that _saying sounds very convincing, specially when you open a history book and realize that seldom never has a woman's fury started wars or causalities.


----------



## tacotiklah

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I don't lift anymore (ever since I was 19).
> I am sorry, but knowing the biological differences between women and men doesn't turn anyone into a white knight. And I don't know where you live in, but unless someone is married to a very neurotic woman, chances are they won't have to deal with a female opponent at no point in their lives.
> 
> Yes, _that _saying sounds very convincing, specially when you open a history book and realize that seldom never has a woman's fury started wars or causalities.




Keep on believing in the sexist view that women are weaker than men, whatever helps you sleep at night. 
(also note that biologically speaking, it has been proven that women have a higher threshold for pain and a much higher tolerance for differences in temperature. But again, keep believing whatever you want since you're probably gonna do it anyway)


----------



## Fiction

I'd like to see a high threshold for temperature change knock out someone.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm mad because I'm pretty sure ghst and M3l are just arguing for argument's sake.

Also, I left a glass of apple juice out all night and now it tastes like warm piss.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## kerska

I'm mad because I just started working Sunday-Thursday 7-3:30 and I'm pretty sure Sundays are the longest day ever in any type of call center environment.


----------



## Mordacain

kerska said:


> I'm mad because I just started working Sunday-Thursday 7-3:30 and I'm pretty sure Sundays are the longest day ever in any type of call center environment.



That depends on what you support and who your callers are. In my environment, it is usually Friday and Monday that are busiest. Of course we are also ridiculously understaffed on night tour as well so I'm literally begging to move to 7-4.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fat-Elf said:


> Cool story, bro but why didn't you just get a restraining border straight from the start?





m3l-mrq3z said:


> Well, I am glad you are proud of what you did. What I don't understand is why you were irritated because of her calling you or your behaviour racist. That sentence makes it clear what you really think of her and her family, and of course, of their ethnicity.
> 
> When I was in the army I heard and read many things, but the fact that you coldly, even joyfully state such a thing (the last paragraph) and that others cheer you for doing that kind of disturbed me.I have no problem admitting that.



I won't have an opinion on someone's ethnicity unless they fit the bad stereotypes. The first person to pull the racist card was her. She did it just to try to be a victim and point at me like I'm a bad person.
BTW, my room mate is black. He's chill as fuck too. He grew up in Detroit, but he's not the stereotypical black guy (hood rat) that you can normally find in Detroit. The behaviors I normally associate with hood rats are not behaviors he exhibits.


----------



## BucketheadRules

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I am sorry, but hitting a woman instantly turns you into a loser.



Look mate, I've already said I'm not proud of it, can you just leave it? I don't think you understand my situation in the slightest, and I think I should stress that I don't hit people having not been provoked. EVER. I rarely hit back even if I've been hit first, but sometimes I find it very difficult to control myself when my sister has started shit with me, which is not something I'm happy about and something I am increasingly managing to get under control.

Your self-righteous little snipe at me just then REALLY doesn't fucking help, and I don't appreciate it at all. I know it's bad and that I'm a bad person for doing it, there's really no need to tell me again. Not that it makes it any better, but I have never, and I will never, lay a FINGER on anyone else. And I'll never lay a finger on _her _again, hopefully. I know it's bad, and I really want to stop it and try to manage my anger better. I feel very strongly about that, but at the same time, I'm not going to sit back and let my sister try and walk over me like she tries with everyone else in this house.


----------



## Jakke

Regardless man, she is your sister, siblings are supposed to fight. I have been bitten by my sister (several times, I might add), and that did not make her less of a person.

Just ignore the spontanious outbursts of self-righteousness, everyone else does. If that sort of thing makes him feel good, allow him to go on.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Jakke said:


> Regardless man, she is your sister, siblings are supposed to fight. I have been bitten by my sister (several times, I might add), and that did not make her less of a person.
> 
> Just ignore the spontanious outbursts of self-righteousness, everyone else does. If that sort of thing makes him feel good, allow him to go on.



If only to try and make myself feel slightly better and less guilty, I remind myself that this is what siblings (to an extent) always do. It's a bit of a power struggle, I guess. Is that normal? It's not as if we're beating each other with cricket bats. Still gets me down though.

Like I say, I am very determined that I will NEVER let this spill over to any other person. I don't like it at all as it is, and I want very much for it to stop.


----------



## Jakke

Well, humans are pack-animals, and it is very possible that we fight about positions in the pack, just as chimps or wolfs do. I have heard far worse stories about siblings hurting each other. One gentleman I went to elementary school with had a brother, and they were borderline assaulting each other every day, and they made holes in the walls on occasion as well. He is among the nicest people that I know, and he has a great relationship with his brother to this day.

But hey, if you don't like to do it, maybe you should go through your parents next time?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Jakke said:


> Well, humans are pack-animals, and it is very possible that we fight about positions in the pack, just as chimps or wolfs do. I have heard far worse stories about siblings hurting each other. One gentleman I went to elementary school with had a brother, and they were borderline assaulting each other every day, and they made holes in the walls on occasion as well. He is among the nicest people that I know, and he has a great relationship with his brother to this day.
> 
> But hey, if you don't like to do it, maybe you should go through your parents next time?



My parents are as sick of her bitching as I am... they know all about it. They obviously don't like the fact that I lose my cool sometimes, but I think that (while they'd obviously never do the same) they might at least understand why it happens. In these situations, I guess they tend to sympathise with me a little more, because they've been on the receiving end from her as well. But nonetheless, that doesn't excuse me even slightly and it's one of the big reasons I want to control it - I can't stand that my mum knows it happens, no matter how infrequently.

I'm making my sister out to be some kind of demon, she really isn't. She's totally normal, and she can be so lovely when she actually tries to be, but she just cannot control her temper and ends up being incredibly unpleasant to be around sometimes. It's just that she's been worse than ever before recently.


----------



## Jakke

Sounds very normal, she'll grow up eventually.


----------



## Cynic

Jakke said:


> Regardless man, she is your sister, siblings are supposed to fight. *I have been bitten by my sister (several times, I might add)*, and that did not make her less of a person.
> 
> Just ignore the spontanious outbursts of self-righteousness, everyone else does. If that sort of thing makes him feel good, allow him to go on.



;9


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

ZEBOV said:


> I won't have an opinion on someone's ethnicity unless they fit the bad stereotypes. The first person to pull the racist card was her. She did it just to try to be a victim and point at me like I'm a bad person.
> BTW, my room mate is black. He's chill as fuck too. He grew up in Detroit, but he's not the stereotypical black guy (hood rat) that you can normally find in Detroit. The behaviors I normally associate with hood rats are not behaviors he exhibits.



I highly doubt you would have punched her for 10 minutes straight if she had been:

a) a man
b) a white one
c) a stronger human being

I doubt you would find it easy to apologize that kind of behavior if Lora or Maggie or Carla had gotten the same treatment, right?


----------



## TwinkleStars

I have totally gone mad with my parents because they never allow me to do anything for my wish and they always run behind me, it's really terrible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nothing major, but I forgot how much my arms get worn out when I work them out. Makes it a bitch to play the guitfiddle.


----------



## Cynic

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I highly doubt you would have punched her for 10 minutes straight if she had been:
> 
> a) a man
> b) a white one
> c) a stronger human being
> 
> I doubt you would find it easy to apologize that kind of behavior if Lora or Maggie or Carla had gotten the same treatment, right?



people are to be held accountable for their own actions. apparently she harassed him, stalked him, and pulled a weapon. don't tell me that she didn't know the consequences of her actions. BUT WAIT. she's a woman, so he's a loserfaggot who should of just took it like a pusse


----------



## Brill

I have to go to school instead of japan...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I highly doubt you would have punched her for 10 minutes straight if she had been:
> 
> a) a man
> b) a white one
> c) a stronger human being
> 
> I doubt you would find it easy to apologize that kind of behavior if Lora or Maggie or Carla had gotten the same treatment, right?


who is to say he wouldn't have hit her harder had she been a stronger white man. she repeatedly harassed him and then pulled a weapon on him, all he did was protect himself.

i know first hand that fighting someone who is bigger than you is much more rewarding than fighting someone of a lesser size, it shows them that just because you're big doesn't mean that they can just walk all over smaller people.

this whole passive aggressivly calling him racist thing is really fucking irritating as well because he didn't utter one racial slur towards her, infact, she was the one making ALL of the racist remarks towards him.

you're basically saying that you would have let yourself get cut to pieces but a box cutter just because she was a woman and smaller than you.

i await your response.


----------



## Murmel

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> who is to say he wouldn't have hit her harder had she been a stronger white man. she repeatedly harassed him and then pulled a weapon on him, all he did was protect himself.



Not gonna stir the shit, but he pulled a fucking gun and shot towards her head. She didn't draw a weapon first.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> who is to say he wouldn't have hit her harder had she been a stronger white man. she repeatedly harassed him and then pulled a weapon on him, all he did was protect himself.
> 
> i know first hand that fighting someone who is bigger than you is much more rewarding than fighting someone of a lesser size, it shows them that just because you're big doesn't mean that they can just walk all over smaller people.
> 
> this whole passive aggressivly calling him racist thing is really fucking irritating as well because he didn't utter one racial slur towards her, infact, she was the one making ALL of the racist remarks towards him.
> _
> you're basically saying that you would have let yourself get cut to pieces but a box cutter just because she was a woman and smaller than you._
> 
> i await your response.



Not really. I am saying that there are options. If the guy lived in a place where there is no police or something like that, and he's left alone with someone that unstabile, then yes, survival of the fittest. One can't afford to be civilized and human in that kind of situation.

I wouldn't know. I have always avoided situations that I regard as dangerous. I "chose" with whom I have to deal, that's why I never needed a cop or a gun or not even my fists to protect me. 

I had this flatmate once who got into an argument with his girlfriend. The girl was drunk and hit him hard with a piece of wood. As she picked up another object to hurt him, he held her hands in the air, shook them until she dropped the object and let go before running from the scene. He ended the relationship that day. Options, most of the time we have them.

Oh, the guy is indeed a racist. He talks about "Hood rats" and stereotypes that deserve being treated like niggers because hey, they are stereotypical black people, so why not treating them like what they are, like "animals" (notice the dehumanization of the victim).


----------



## Jakke

Oh for crying out loud, can you wind down your moral outrage a couple of knots?

Nothing ZEBOV said infers that he is in fact a racist, and he interacts with black people everytime he's on this board. 
Hood rat is indeed a stereotype, it's a poor and often criminal black person. But white people have those too, are you not familiar with the term white trash? It's basically the same people, except for the tone of their skin. Yet you would not go in a morality fit if someone called someone white trash.


So I would advice that you are quiet about things you do not know, and stop attacking a member we all appreciate, and who frankly has been here longer than you and showed a lot more value to the board.


----------



## axxessdenied

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Jakke said:


> Oh for crying out loud, can you wind down your moral outrage a couple of knots?
> 
> Nothing ZEBOV said infers that he is in fact a racist, and he interacts with black people everytime he's on this board.
> Hood rat is indeed a stereotype, it's a poor and often criminal black person. But white people have those too, are you not familiar with the term white trash? It's basically the same people, except for the tone of their skin. *Yet you would not go in a morality fit if someone called someone white trash.*
> 
> 
> So I would advice that you are quiet about things you do not know, and stop attacking a member we all appreciate, and who frankly has been here longer than you and showed a lot more value to the board.



Reading a bit on the history of black people (especially about those who lived in Zebov's area i.e. Mississippi) would open your eyes as to why calling someone hood rat or plain straight "......" is more offensive than calling someone "white trash".


----------



## Blake1970

I'm pretty sure I have a toothache.


----------



## Jakke

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Reading a bit on the history of black people (especially about those who lived in Zebov's area i.e. Mississippi) would open your eyes as to why calling someone hood rat or plain straight "......" is more offensive than calling someone "white trash".



Drop the condescension please.

I find it interesting that you without blinking can generalize about ZEBOV because of where he is from, but you attack him without a thought on perceived racism.

Most of all, "hood rat" is more a reference to socio-economic standing, and secondarily a reference to colour. Is he a classist as well?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Not really. I am saying that there are options. If the guy lived in a place where there is no police or something like that, and he's left alone with someone that unstabile, then yes, survival of the fittest. One can't afford to be civilized and human in that kind of situation.
> 
> I wouldn't know. I have always avoided situations that I regard as dangerous. I "chose" with whom I have to deal, that's why I never needed a cop or a gun or not even my fists to protect me.
> 
> I had this flatmate once who got into an argument with his girlfriend. The girl was drunk and hit him hard with a piece of wood. As she picked up another object to hurt him, he held her hands in the air, shook them until she dropped the object and let go before running from the scene. He ended the relationship that day. Options, most of the time we have them.
> 
> Oh, the guy is indeed a racist. He talks about "Hood rats" and stereotypes that deserve being treated like niggers because hey, they are stereotypical black people, so why not treating them like what they are, like "animals" (notice the dehumanization of the victim).


he's not unstable at all, i think he's quite a sane person in fact.

congratulations you've been able to choose who you associate with, some of us don't have a choice in who happens to be with our normal group of friends at any given time.

she was drunk, that's the difference between your flatmates situation and ZEBOV's no one is going to hit a drunk and extremely emotional girl, that is what makes you seem like the weaker person who could have handled the situation differently. the woman was sober and was still acting like a fucking maniac.

calling someone a hood rat doesnt make them a racist, like Jakke said anyone can be a hood rat its not limited to just blacks and if i were you id watch it with that word, i dont think any of the black members here appreciate it. again like Jakke said he interacts with them everyday on here and he treats them just like everyone else. if anything its racist of you to assume hes racist just because hes southern and used the term hood rat. it would be racist of me to assume that because you're from Germany that you are a Nazi and are hell bent on making sure that the Aryan race remains pure, that's exactly what you are doing to him. 

if you honestly wouldn't fight back against someone who was going to beat the shit out of you, congratulations you're spineless.


----------



## Fat-Elf

God, just make an another thread already. 

'cuz it makes me mad.


----------



## TheFerryMan

black girls with hair died blond and blue contacts.

Men that say Swag. The entire B.E.T/MTV crowd.


----------



## Murmel

I say swag, but not in a serious fashion. Do I count?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> I have to go to school instead of japan...



That sucks.. but why would you go into Japan in the first place? Not that I wouldn't go there in a heartbeat if I would get a chance..


----------



## Fiction

Murmel said:


> I say swag, but not in a serious fashion. Do I count?



Yes, At least 70% of Swagsters are ironic Swagsters


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> That sucks.. but why would you go into Japan in the first place? Not that I wouldn't go there in a heartbeat if I would get a chance..



My friend is going there for a month and invited me. He has fruends there so we wouldnt really have to pay for accomidation..so it would be really cheap.


----------



## ZEBOV

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Reading a bit on the history of black people (especially about those who lived in Zebov's area i.e. Mississippi) would open your eyes as to why calling someone hood rat or plain straight "......" is more offensive than calling someone "white trash".



You are REALLY stupid.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Oh, the irony!


----------



## ZEBOV

If I'm a racist, then you're a Nazi. You're already German, so that makes you more likely to be Nazi. Nazis are the n!ggers of Germany, so fuck you, n!gger.


----------



## Bekanor

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Oh, the irony!



After reading through the last few pages of this thread I can't decide between your posts and my inflamed, possibly lacerated haemorrhoids as the thing irritating me most today.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

ZEBOV said:


> If I'm a racist, then you're a Nazi. You're already German, so that makes you more likely to be Nazi. Nazis are the n!ggers of Germany, so fuck you, n!gger.


----------



## groovemasta

Fiction said:


> Yes, At least 70% of Swagsters are ironic Swagsters



kushandwizdom right there ^


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> My friend is going there for a month and invited me. He has fruends there so we wouldnt really have to pay for accomidation..so it would be really cheap.



Wow, that really sucks! If I were you, I would just skip the school and go.


----------



## Fiction

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, that really sucks! If I were you, I would just skip the school and go.



Not the skipping school thing again


----------



## Nile

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, that really sucks! If I were you, I would just skip the school and go.



I'd say cultural experience/going places to experience things over a month of school is actually a good thing.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Got rejected from an engineering job that I kind of needed. I wouldn't be so cut about it if they didn't give it to someone who HAS 2 FUCKING JOBS ALREADY and didn't really need the position because they've already gotten their mandatory work experience up.

Fuck university.


----------



## Blake1970

I mad because I want to learn how to play Death's The Flesh and The Power It Holds, but it's way out of reach from my playing abilities.


----------



## Corrosion

I am mad because comcast doubled my rates, and now i have to cut off my service... effective in a little over an hour. This is after 6 weeks of waiting for an install, no notice of the rates increasing, bitching to secure the credited "Guarantee", and full blown lies to my face(from installers to the supervisors of supervisors) and ignorance on their part. And to top it off, i have a 50 mbs connection with cable for the double price, yet for a meer 3/4 of the double price i can have their 3 mbs speed. Fuck you guys, I'm gonna go verizon. No internet for a few weeks... = LAME!


----------



## Brill

Out of the very limited ammount of friends i have, none of them will talk to me at all.. And when they do talk, they alwsys find excusses to not hang out with me..


----------



## tacotiklah

Loxodrome said:


> Out of the very limited ammount of friends i have, none of them will talk to me at all.. And when they do talk, they alwsys find excusses to not hang out with me..



Come to Cali and hang out with me then.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

My bike chain broke 2 blocks from my apartment, so I missed class, and I won't be able to fix it tomorrow because I start class before stores open and then have work right after, and I only finish when stores close. So I don't know how I'm going to get to school or work . And I have an exam in one of my classes, so skipping is out of the question. But I suppose I'll figure something out.


----------



## Brill

JeffFromMtl said:


> My bike chain broke 2 blocks from my apartment, so I missed class, and I won't be able to fix it tomorrow because I start class before stores open and then have work right after, and I only finish when stores close. So I don't know how I'm going to get to school or work . And I have an exam in one of my classes, so skipping is out of the question. But I suppose I'll figure something out.



Ring up work say youll be late because your bike is broken, and take it to the shop?


----------



## Stealthtastic

Cause fuck you that's why.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My flu has been going for exactly 3 weeks now. I have never had a flu before that would have lasted more than one week so this sucks big time. Especially as we are having a concert in school tomorrow and my playing lacks energy and accuracy.


----------



## Blake1970

Every payday I want to buy new gear that I probably don't need. I open my gmail and bam there is a coupon for $100 off anything over $499 at Guitar Center. I struggle for a couple of days with all the temptation of sweet offerings knowing full well I need other things. Damn you Guitar Center!!


----------



## Labrie

Tuesday I had to work on my very first dead patient as a paramedic...couldn't save her. That same night a fellow Lions Club member had a massive heart attack and died. The service for him is tonight. This morning I had to put down my two border collies, who were brother and sister, that I've had for 15 years. That is why I'm mad right now.


----------



## Adrian-XI

^Fuck dude, that's rough.


----------



## Brill

Labrie said:


> Tuesday I had to work on my very first dead patient as a paramedic...couldn't save her. That same night a fellow Lions Club member had a massive heart attack and died. The service for him is tonight. This morning I had to put down my two border collies, who were brother and sister, that I've had for 15 years. That is why I'm mad right now.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Im going to keep this short and sweet...

Gig tonight, but the first winter storm is coming in, and we dont have an enclosed trailer to carry our gear in, so we have to wrap our shit tight. I asked the promoter (who btw, is charging WAY too much for this gig...$10 for a couple of locals, and $8 of every ticket goes to him) what time we'll be playing, and he never got back to me. So about 10 minutes ago, he decides to post the line up....were headlining....at 12:15 in the morning...in the ghetto ass, get shot just for looking at someone, side of town in this shit hole called modesto california. NOBODY WILL BE THERE AT THAT TIME, and we have about an hour drive home from it. Our drummer has to work at 6 in the morning....fucking great 

EDIT: And to top it all off...the promoter just called us "UNPROFESSIONAL", when he didnt even come up with the set time until less than 24 hours till the show starts...


----------



## Fat-Elf

People are fucking stupid and failed my animal identification exam. Brb, getting drunk as a horse.


----------



## Konfyouzd

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Oh, the irony!


 
Hey! He figured out what irony is! (Well kinda...)

::applause::

OT: I'm mad bc I have all kinds of cool shit at home I'd like to be playing with... (Just got HD500 yesterday, new moutpiece in the mail for my soprano saxophone, new reeds for soprano saxophone, and on top of all of that, it's jam day...) and I'm stuck here at work... 

Goddamn bills...


----------



## Jake

2 things regarding facebook today, normally I dont post about things that made me rage from there but ill make an exception for these. First one is one of my employees that I manage and she is 15 posting about how she is proud to be pregnant and got over 40 likes on the status. that just made me rage. Second is a girl posting a long chain message about loving god and saying she wont have sex until she is married. Heres the kicker...shes pregnant too and still in high school and wrote at the end she renewed herself through god so being pregnant doesn't count...WHAT?

that's all of my rage for the day had to vent. Off to the why am I happy thread now.


----------



## baptizedinblood

incinerated_guitar said:


> Im going to keep this short and sweet...
> 
> Gig tonight, but the first winter storm is coming in, and we dont have an enclosed trailer to carry our gear in, so we have to wrap our shit tight. I asked the promoter (who btw, is charging WAY too much for this gig...$10 for a couple of locals, and $8 of every ticket goes to him) what time we'll be playing, and he never got back to me. So about 10 minutes ago, he decides to post the line up....were headlining....at 12:15 in the morning...in the ghetto ass, get shot just for looking at someone, side of town in this shit hole called modesto california. NOBODY WILL BE THERE AT THAT TIME, and we have about an hour drive home from it. Our drummer has to work at 6 in the morning....fucking great
> 
> EDIT: And to top it all off...the promoter just called us "UNPROFESSIONAL", when he didnt even come up with the set time until less than 24 hours till the show starts...



Hey! I'm in Modesto, what venue are you playing at?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm mad because I can't find a job and I'm getting incredibly stressed. To top it all off on Thanksgiving, it'll be 5 years since my dad passed. Tough days.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

baptizedinblood said:


> Hey! I'm in Modesto, what venue are you playing at?


 
We were supposed to be playing St Claire, but we dropped due to him not working with us


----------



## Jake

incinerated_guitar said:


> We were supposed to be playing St Claire, but we dropped due to him not working with us


thats the kinda shit promoters do around here too. come up with set times after load ins and shit. It doesnt make sense, like the last show we were supposed to play they gave us a 35 ticket requirement to sell to play, we tried but nobody wants to pay $10 to see 3 locals and one national act, so I ended up going to the show and there was 32 people total at the show, and no local bands due to everyone having to drop because of bullshit sell to play logic. Then the promoter tried to tell me we still could've played if i told him a week in advance when I told him 2 weeks in advance and he told us tough shit and said we had a commitment to sell 35..such dicks


----------



## Brill

People


----------



## skeels

While popularity has certain merits, this forum and....


Wait.




Dammit!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Loxodrome said:


> People



They're the worst


----------



## Jake

Tonight I was the designated driver and responsible to get 3 cars back to 3 different houses for 3 different people...all shitfaced, basically the definition of a clusterfuck


----------



## incinerated_guitar

717ctsjz said:


> thats the kinda shit promoters do around here too. come up with set times after load ins and shit. It doesnt make sense, like the last show we were supposed to play they gave us a 35 ticket requirement to sell to play, we tried but nobody wants to pay $10 to see 3 locals and one national act, so I ended up going to the show and there was 32 people total at the show, and no local bands due to everyone having to drop because of bullshit sell to play logic. Then the promoter tried to tell me we still could've played if i told him a week in advance when I told him 2 weeks in advance and he told us tough shit and said we had a commitment to sell 35..such dicks


 
I hate that sell to play shit. We always end up having to cover some amount of the tickets. Selling tickets should be the promoters job...not the band's. I dont mind helping out with selling some extra tickets, but dont make us do ALL the work with selling.


----------



## Swyse

Rearranged my bedroom, got it all optimized for space and wall outlet distribution. It took around 2 hours of my time, but hey Rome wasn't built in a day. All set and I turn on my computer, which is now located near a wall. I didn't account for acoustics and now it sounds like a jet is taxiing in my room. Sweet.


----------



## Demiurge

My first day off in 20 days, stupid brain wouldn't let me sleep in.


----------



## Brill

I cant find a job. Rent is to expensive to live on my own. I have no friends, so i cant get a share house. If i cant move out in a month, ill get kicked out of the youth homeless shelter i live at i haye school and am only going to get payment of the government, so i can pay my rent at the youth shelter.


----------



## Bekanor

Loxodrome said:


> I cant find a job. Rent is to expensive to live on my own. I have no friends, so i cant get a share house. If i cant move out in a month, ill get kicked out of the youth homeless shelter i live at i haye school and am only going to get payment of the government, so i can pay my rent at the youth shelter.



Do you take your piercings out before a job interview?


----------



## Brill

Bekanor said:


> Do you take your piercings out before a job interview?



Yes. And straightened my hair.


----------



## Bekanor

Loxodrome said:


> Yes. And straightened my hair.



Oh good, for a second there I thought you might be like one of those guys who gets face tatts and then wonders why nobody will employ him. 

Surely you can rock a coles or maccas job or something like that. I know you're only young but I always thought those jobs were shoe-ins for people in their teens because you cost so very little to employ and generally don't have the wherewithal to recognise extremely shitty working conditions or put together a convincing unfair dismissal lawsuit.


----------



## Fiction

What jobs are you aiming for? Anything in particular, because if you are, don't. Just get any job possible.

A friend of mine complained about not getting a job for 18 months and he only applied for high class bars with no pouring experience, was frustrating to hear him complain.


----------



## Brill

Anything that isnt maccas or fast food.
Ive applied at jb hifi, 2 pet stores and 6 music shops. Tommorows plan is to try the reject shop, coles, news agancys, and target.


----------



## Fiction

Maccas and fast food isn't bad, especially when you're 16 or 17. You learn work ethics, puts SOMETHING on your resume. Try kitchen hand jobs, they're easy and you meet sweet people.. Also can lead to an apprenticeship as a chef of you fancy that at all.. Also easy jobs to get, most chefs aren't into the whole huge resume thing, check on gumtree and send them an email and all my last jobs kitchen handing have either been 2 minute interviews with the job or just being asked to come straight into work.


----------



## Brill

I dont want to work in thefood industry as it comflicts with my morals of being vegan. And before you say something about changing them, my dad beat the living shit out of all my pets in frobt of me, so it aint going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Bekanor

If you're going to let your dad being a piece of shit stop you from making headway in life, prepare for a shitty life. 

I spent a long time in my early twenties being unemployed, even without morals getting in the way of trying to get a job. At some point you just have to suck it up and get a stepping stone so you don't end up in the "no experience because nobody will give me a chance to get some experience" cycle of unemployment that so many people fall into once they leave school. It happened to me and I would probably still be there if not for the fact that the right things fell into my lap at the right time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I can't play drums...


----------



## Blake1970

All excited about downloading some old Carcass to my new tablet and come to find out Amazon does not carry them. Fucking cunts! All have to download it from some other place.


----------



## Cynic

all that i do is deal with bullshit at work and come home to nothing. i'm honestly really lonely.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

My band just finished a week of being a bunch of whiny bitches. Our EP has been done for 6 months and it hasn't seen the light of day yet.

I come to work and basically sit here doing nothing (read: poast here) all day because its a slow time of year. But I get paid. 

So I really ain't even mad.


----------



## texshred777

Fiction said:


> ...Try kitchen hand jobs, they're easy and you meet sweet people...


----------



## Fiction

texshred777 said:


>


 
And whats wrong with that? Ive had several different kitchen hand jobs, whilst ive come across a few angry chefs, the wait staff, apprentices and some headchefs tend to be great. It's not overly hard, completely depending on where you go, i've had some where I do dishes all night, and others where I handle mains, entrees, appetisers and desserts. Stressful, but not hard.

A jobs a job.

If I was about to get kicked out of where I lived, I would take anything.. Easy move.


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> Kitchen hand jobs.



I think he means the innuendo.


----------



## Fiction

Well thats alright then 

It also makes my previous statement hilarious with the angry chefs and wait staff.


----------



## groovemasta

A job is a job


----------



## tacotiklah

Fiction said:


> Try kitchen hand jobs, they're easy and you meet sweet people.





Fiction said:


> Try kitchen hand jobs, they're easy





Fiction said:


> *kitchen hand jobs*



Fiction, wtf kind of restaurant are you working at exactly?


----------



## Fiction

Hooters


----------



## skeels

I'm mad because ....

Well I came in here because ...





Fuck, I was gonna make some kind of joke, but...

Now it just seems kind of...

Fuck...







Dammit!


----------



## Bekanor

Forgot to put chicken out to thaw before I left for work AGAIN. I don't know how many more frozen pizzas my poor bowels can handle.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Fiction said:


> Well thats alright then
> 
> It also makes my previous statement hilarious with the angry chefs and wait staff.



i totally thought you saw the joke and were going along with it which was pretty funny but now that i know you didnt see it i cant stop laughing


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm pissed because I have a stripped lug nut on the tire on my car that is blown out. My aunt's car is messed up along with mine as well, so I have no clue how the hell I'm gonna get to class tomorrow. :/
The real bitch of it is that I have 3 of the other new tires on and ready to go. Only thing holding me up is this ONE goddamn lug nut.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not mad, but just upset that today's band practice was cancelled because the other guitarist wanted to read for some test or something.


----------



## Blake1970

Cynic said:


> all that i do is deal with bullshit at work and come home to nothing. i'm honestly really lonely.



I pretty much do the same. I'm very reclusive, but when I try to hang out with people it just pisses me off.


----------



## Lagtastic

Because people under my umbrella don't follow directions even after telling them multiple times face to face and via email. Then they complain at me because something is not going correctly, all due to them not following instructions. Then I get my boss complaining at me "Why can't this person follow your clear instructions?"


----------



## edsped

Why are musicians flaky, jobless, unmotivated, lacking self awareness, or some combination of all four?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Trying to come up with band names.

I'm the only one making suggestions and I'm just being shot the fuck down, time and time again. No-one else has any ideas, or if they do they're keeping them _very_ fucking quiet. Now an argument has started, just because I really like my last suggestion and am trying to push it forwards a little. 

I love being a part of this band, the guys are great, and we honestly get on really well despite this little thing, but I can't be doing with having bitchy little arguments about finding a name... especially when I'm the only one who's even suggesting anything. It should be simpler than this, surely?


----------



## Fiction

My course was cut 2 weeks short, found out monday and have til tomorrow to finish the remainder of the coursework, otherwise that means I fail and have to put uni off for another 6 months.. Which i'm really not looking forward too.


----------



## Blake1970

I only have a week left here at work. I was part of a group that got let go because the company is basically a sinking ship. I feel like a dead man walking and the hard part is coming into work and trying to be productive. I'm not really mad because it is what it is, but people just look at you differently like you have some sort of disease or something. I'm so ready to move on.


----------



## MFB

^ you work for Hostess?!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Twat on my Facebook who I know from school.

He riles me up every time he posts. He's so full of shit that he's basically a bowel with a hair cut.


----------



## Pav

Bought a guitar for the first time in 5 years and of course the cock gobbler decides to take a month to ship it, ignoring every one of my messages in the meantime. Why do I watch auctions, waiting to pay promptly when I win, when the sellers seem to forget they're even selling a $1000+ item?

Oh well, eventually I'll have a NGD and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

School is stressing the hair out of my head. Why do I have to be so god damn lazy.


----------



## Don Vito

I finally wrote a good riff on my 7....the day it gets sold.


----------



## caskettheclown

I woke up early to get ready to teach guitar in an hour and a half only to find out they canceled due to the holidays. I'm mad because now if I go back to sleep i'll sleep way to late and I really need to get a lot of sleep since I won't be sleeping much at all till saturday morning since my sleep schedule is so messed up.


Also I don't know what to get my girlfriend for our one year anniversary...


----------



## ittoa666

Some dumb, shit-headed motherfucker fucked up my license plate and left a huge crack above it last night with their car, and I have no damn clue of who it may be. 

Bullshit.


----------



## Brill

Because im friends with a guy who values playing video games more than hang out with friends


----------



## texshred777

Because I'm spending Thanksgiving at work, no family time today. Luckily I got to see my son for a few minutes before work.

Edit:
Topping it off, I get home and find that my soon-to-be ex wife flushed my 8th. I can't remember having been more livid.


----------



## texshred777

Update to my last. Decided to not do anything about it after all. As much as I'd like to fuck her couch..I'm going to go on like nothing happened.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> Because im friends with a guy who values playing video games more than hang out with friends



His loss, he will regret it someday. I know, because I once was that guy.

I'm mad because it is Saturday 8:30am right now and I have to go the school to do the final exam for one of my courses. Funnily, everything I'm mad about is related to school.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Lack of female company....

(well maybe not mad, but down....)


----------



## Bekanor

Every game I try to play pushes me to controller-throwing levels of rage. 

Bullshit on Black Ops 2, bullshit on Madden, bullshit on Forza Horizon. Nothing seems to be going my way tonight regardless of the game.

I'm going to stop playing games for the weekend otherwise I'll have smashed my good controller into a million pieces by Sunday night.

I know I have anger management problems, please don't bother pointing that out.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> His loss, he will regret it someday. I know, because I *once was that guy.*
> 
> I'm mad because it is Saturday 8:30am right now and I have to go the school to do the final exam for one of my courses. Funnily, everything I'm mad about is related to school.


Me too. 

actually, I think it might have been guitar


----------



## Fat-Elf

I ran out of booze.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My parents somehow got an access to my bank account and saw fucking everything in what I have spent my money on. Including the countless time to the liquor shop. Way to learn not to use credit card ever again..

Edit: Neg-rep? That'll cheer me up for sure! Some people..


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I ran into the back of a Honda Accord yesterday. 

Luckily no injuries. My car is mad too, though.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

texshred777 said:


> Update to my last. Decided to not do anything about it after all. As much as I'd like to fuck her couch..I'm going to go on like nothing happened.



Oh hell no. That is BULLshit, son! She can't just do that.

Besides, not like its crack.


----------



## fps

I've left a terrific team of interesting, varied, funny and warm people for a more solid (year-long) position, and my new team is three very dull middle-aged women who endlessly complain about unimportant things like the room temperature and how long their lunch breaks are. It may well drive me bonkers.


----------



## Jake

Because I played 4 PRS custom 24's, a SC, and a Custom 22 today along with a rosewood necked EBMM Luke, none of which I can come close to being able to afford. but man that SC and that Custom 22 mmmm


----------



## Konfyouzd

My RG8 is actually being delivered on the scheduled delivery date and not today (a day early) when I have the day off...

First world problems...


----------



## Don Vito

I have a killer headache and I'm giving Dimmu Borgir's latest a another chance.

It still sucks and I can't put my finger on as to why... oh well I've got 2 new good CD's in the mail.


----------



## texshred777

goldsteinat0r said:


> Oh hell no. That is BULLshit, son! She can't just do that.
> 
> Besides, not like its crack.


 
I agree. At first I felt like I had to retaliate or else she gets off, but there's just one thing. I can't chance a war of retaliation over $75. Particularly with my job. I also don't like vindictive behavior, I feel it's unhealthy for adults to get into tit-for-tat grudge matches. I like civility and peace.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because the school I teach at is closing their English Center at the end of this school year, so I have to transfer to another school in this province to teach...

...Except I can't transfer directly to another school in the province, because I apparently have a non-standard contract, so I have to reapply from scratch with the Korean government.

...Except there's no guarantee I'll get rehired, and even if I _do_, there's no guarantee I'll end up in the same province, let alone the same _city_, and I *know* I'm at least going to have to move out of my current apartment.

So yeah. I don't know where I'm going to work or live come the end of February 2013. Maybe I'll be able to find more work here, maybe I'll have to move to another country to teach, maybe I'll have to move back to the US to work whatever bullshit job I can find there.

Hooray uncertainty!


----------



## Dooky

Loxodrome said:


> Because im friends with a guy who values playing video games more than hang out with friends



Amen brother, my closest/longest friend is exactly like that!
Back in the day we used to be in a band together, so alot of our time was spent writing songs, band practice and listening or talking about music. We also used to hang out with lots of other friends at pubs and parties. Now all he seems interested in is playing computer games with the same group of about 3-4 guys. That's it, that's all we do. He even made up a bullshit excuse to not come to my girlfriends 30th birthday party, just so (I suspect) he wouldn't have to hang out with other people. It's fucking lame.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dooky said:


> That's it, that's all we do. He even made up a bullshit excuse to not come to my girlfriends 30th birthday party, just so (I suspect) he wouldn't have to hang out with other people. It's fucking lame.



You better do something fast. The more isolated he becomes from the outside world, the harder it is to get him out of his computer.


----------



## spadz93

I could go on for days.

I finally meet and start dating a girl who manages to bring me out of my depression, except I can only see her on weekends (and barely at that) because I live in PA during the week (college) and go home on the weekends (NJ). Oh and those 2 hours back and forth is pissing me and my odometer off as well.

My insomnia is back and more rampant than ever. It's 3:45AM and I'm not the slightest bit tired. I'm even laying in bed too and I just can't sleep.

I want nothing to do with this campus anymore, the amount of friends I have here i can count on one hand (after a year and a half of being here). I also just miss everyone from my home area, including aforementioned lady-friend.

Oh, knew i was forgetting something. I'm piss broke, and can't start working till this semester's over due to my schedule.


----------



## Blake1970

The freaking fuel pump is going out on my car, laid off from work and the bills keep coming.


----------



## Dooky

Fat-Elf said:


> You better do something fast. The more isolated he becomes from the outside world, the harder it is to get him out of his computer.



Yeah, I think I might actually have to say something. It's getting ridiculous. I try giving subtle hints but he doesn't seem to get it. When he's not playing computer games he's talking about them.


----------



## TristanTTN

I just finished writing my two personal statements for college and used exactly the 1000 word limit. I hate limitations. There's so much more I need to write...

I hope they'll accept me.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I went for an Audition with a band that my Dad had found over a local music scene forum, today I went for the audition and my Dad helped me out with everything, from taking me there early etc etc, anyway, when the audition was over, I tried calling my Dad to see where he was, he had no signal, the band offered to take me home and I went along with it, still not knowing where my Dad was, I get home and find out he is in the Town I was at and had been at my grandparents house for hours waiting for me to finish, so I called him up and said "Hey Dad, The Band drove me home, I tried to call you but you had no signal, it's looking very positive though" and he grunted some words along the lines of "This is out of order, you should have called, you're selfish" and hung up on me, then he returns home for round 2 "You give me no respect, you selfish little fuck, I've wasted hours of my time helping you and waiting for you! And what do I get for it? NOTHING! I'm never doing anything for you again, you start as you mean to go on, SELFISH" and then storms up to bed, my happy mood has been completely ruined although my Dad thinks it is the other way around, arsehole.

I just do rash things out of excitement, not a personal dig....

So yeah, that is why I am upset and very fucking mad right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Snow, snow everywhere.


----------



## glpg80

I have medical bills hanging over my head galore. Emergency room, MRI, etc.

I will have to have surgery on my knee before or after christmas.

School tuition rates went up earlier this year and i just got the bill for classes. It is due in 2 weeks.

I have to take a guitar, vyper, two cabinets, and 2 space rack to guitar center to sell because it has not sold on the used market for 8 months - i will lose 3/4 of the value i had in it simply because of the first 3 reasons.

I have had to cut my hours back at work.

I will have to rent a car for 2 months because my truck is a straight drive and i will not be able to drive it after surgery


----------



## Arsenal12

my ex wife.


----------



## Don Vito

I just ate a sugar coated muffin and it made me sick.

I'm such a dumbass.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I already regret shaving my moustache.


----------



## Winspear

Just realized I'm busy pretty much every day for the next 5 weeks. And _then_ I have to start thinking about my research project which I should have been working on for the past few months. And I get aggy enough when I go just a couple of days without being able to work on music...fuck


----------



## Faine

My interface headphone jack doesn't work anymore. it also doesnt work when i use my computers/moniters output...so I'm gonna have to ship it out to get repaired and then sent back ( thankfully under warranty ) but it says on the website it could take up to 3 weeks. It sucks cuz i have SO much free time currently and I'm really inspired lately and I want to record so many ideas while my creative juices are flowin and my writers block is at a minimum blah blah blah lol.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Because I was supposed to start work today at UPS, and I can't go now because I don't own a pair of boots to wear to work. I called last Friday and asked what should I wear to the job, so I could prepare accordingly, I wasn't told anything in the job interview on Wednesday. So here I am on Monday, just finding out. I love how they call half an hour before I would have started...


----------



## AxeHappy

First girl I've been attracted to since my, "Ridiculously Out of my League Ex," finally figured out she was ridiculously out of my league and dumped my ass came to my apartment for a small party on Saturday. 

Near the end of the party, "You look a lot like my boyfriend." 



Fuck.


----------



## Faine

^ lowww blowww man. im sorry


----------



## Lagtastic

Because people email me 2 hours after close requesting help, then inevitably call me at 8am the next morning wanting to know why their request is not complete yet. That's what we have what my boss calls an "aggravation charge" and I have no problem sending you a bigass bill.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

iTunes 11. 

Damn thing can blow me.


----------



## Jake

I have to drive all the way to school for one class today, just to turn in a paper then walk back out 


also I got butthurt neg rep for no reason oh well


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz the post office is stupid...


----------



## Jake

Konfyouzd said:


> Cuz the post office is stupid...


I hate the post office


----------



## Fat-Elf

WHERE DID THESE COME FROM!?


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Because today I finally got Pod Farm and an audio interface, but I'm getting latency. 
I can't figure out how to fix it and I can't find out how to fix it. 
AND IT'S MAKING ME ANGRY


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I've been trying for an hour and a half to get the tone I want. I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## Genome

levijaymz said:


> I've been trying for an hour and a half to get the tone I want. I'm getting frustrated.



I've been trying for 9 years.


----------



## BornToLooze

All of the people saying that the Kansas City player that killed his girlfriend and then himself wouldn't have happened if people weren't allowed to have guns. Because no one has ever been stabbed, hung, poisoned, or anything. If you want to kill somebody not having a gun isn't going to stop you. I mean when I was bullied in high school it took 3 people to hold me back from killing someone with a hammer.

But honestly, anyone that is against owning gun. It doesn't matter that the 2nd amendment says we have the right to keep and bear arms. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Declaration of Independence it says that all people have the right to life, liberty and pursuit of happiness if I remember right from when I had to memorize it for school. So if I have the right to life that means I should have the right to defend my life against people who think they have a right to take my things that I worked for and earned compared to taking handouts from the government. I have the right to life, yet people are trying to say that I don't have a right to defend that life? Making guns illegal isn't going to solve anything. All it does is make it easier for criminals. Sure guns will be illegal, but sense when have criminals given two shit about following the law. All that means is it will be easier to rob people. In high school I knew where I could get a full auto AK47. Now normally the government makes you jump through a bunch of hoops to own a fully automatic rifle. Nope not this. Just $300 and boom, you have a fully automatic rifle. No permits no nothing. So if it is that easy for your average high school student to buy an illegal firearm, imagine how easy it is for someone who actually wants to break the law. That is one thing politicians cannot seem to understand. Criminals break the law. Drunk driving is illegal. There are still drinking related deaths. Stealing is illegal, yet people still have things stolen on a day to day basis. I'm pretty sure illegal downloading is illegal, and face it, who hasn't downloaded something off of Pirate Bay or some other torrent sight. So sure, they could make owning any sort of gun illegal, but I bet you I could still go to Houston and buy nearly any gun I wanted. I would just have to find the right person to sell it to you.

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." If these are really unalienable rights, we should have a way to defend them.


----------



## Bekanor

Sitting in the doctor's office waiting room being left until after all the fucking old people who are just in for their fortnightly social visit.


----------



## Dooky

Konfyouzd said:


> Cuz the post office is stupid...



Yeah, fuck you post office!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I ran out of beer again and I can't play drums.


----------



## Jake

My iphone is a piece of shit and keeps deleting everything and resetting itself


----------



## no_dice

My boss frequently (and for no reason) alternates between being friendly and joking, and giving me nothing but grumbles and dirty looks. It makes for some long fucking days at work.


----------



## Brill

Lockpicking in assassins creed 3


----------



## Jake

Because theres on guy on here who hates me for some reason and keeps trying to start fights with me, so childish.

Edit: nevermind he's banned again for it


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

$1400 car repair. Grandma just died. Dog just died. -_-


----------



## Fat-Elf

Have eaten some chips and now my skin is so greasy that I can scrape it off with my fingers. 

Edit: And this was my 600th post...


----------



## speedy thrash

I'm mad because my guitar teacher left his Charvel DeMartini here for the week, said I could try it, but the case is locked....


----------



## Stealthtastic

Because I have to wait a long ass time to watch Rick kill another Zombie ....


----------



## texshred777

DanakinSkywalker said:


> $1400 car repair. Grandma just died. Dog just died. -_-


 
That's rough. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## texshred777

Stealthtastic said:


> Because I have to wait a long ass time to watch Rick kill another Zombie ....


 
Me too..just finished season 2 on Netflix and don't have cable. Wish I hadn't waited so long to give the show a try, I usually don't care for zombie shit but that shows fantastic.


----------



## Brill

I'm mad because My music teach is such a fussy bitch. I hand in a score and she see blank bars and says "What are these? You need to put rests in" she then sees a bar with 4 4th not rests and says "this is confusing, change it to a sing whole not rest". 

She also is failing me on fact that I haven't gone to school all term, when I told her Music is the only reason I'm still here. So She'll make me drop it.


----------



## PettyThief

Dexter. Having to wait a week to find out what happens. OH MAN!


----------



## timbucktu123

got to pay for a window on a door i busted by accident in school


----------



## CrownofWorms

Saw a pic of Michael Keene as a drag queen rubbing his dong at a bar and well.........I've been scarred for about 4 days atleast.


----------



## Murmel

Jacked out both of my bottom wisdom teeth yesterday. Didn't feel it at all during, but I now look like Buzz Lightyear and will have to live on liquid food for a week. Can't workout either.

They said the swelling would be gone by wednesday... Well, 12 hours to go and it's not looking bright


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

Nearly 75% of the way through Deus Ex: Human revolution, when suddenly 15 soldiers storm into the room, and I'm hiding in a vent with literally NO ammo or a way out... My options? walk outside the vent and die instantly, or restart the entire game from square one...


----------



## Jakke

Murmel said:


> Jacked out both of my bottom wisdom teeth yesterday. Didn't feel it at all during, but I now look like Buzz Lightyear and will have to live on liquid food for a week. Can't workout either.
> 
> They said the swelling would be gone by wednesday... Well, 12 hours to go and it's not looking bright




Well, you won't be any more happy then to hear that recent research has deemed extraction of wisdom teeth to be completely unnecessary in most of the cases
See this as my December gift for you.

[Link]


----------



## Murmel

Meh, I don't really care as long as I don't have to pay for it: Hooray for socialism and free dentalcare until you're 20


----------



## Murmel

Found the most gorgeous raw denim with amazing fits, but they have weird stuff on the back of their ass-pockets....

You can't win with everything 

Edit: Fuck it, I'll order a pair anyway. I could probably get used to the pocket thing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Well, you won't be any more happy then to hear that recent research has deemed extraction of wisdom teeth to be completely unnecessary in most of the cases
> See this as my December gift for you.
> 
> [Link]



But this has been around ages. I remember being just a little kid when my mom (ex-dentist) told me that I probably don't need to get my wisdom teeth pulled. Hopefully not, because they are actually growing at the moment.


----------



## Don Vito

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Nearly 75% of the way through Deus Ex: Human revolution, when suddenly 15 soldiers storm into the room, and I'm hiding in a vent with literally NO ammo or a way out... My options? walk outside the vent and die instantly, or restart the entire game from square one...


 sorry


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jakke said:


> Well, you won't be any more happy then to hear that recent research has deemed extraction of wisdom teeth to be completely unnecessary in most of the cases
> See this as my December gift for you.
> 
> [Link]



I regret nothing of my wisdom teeth removal. The high I experienced from the laughing gas and general anaesthetic was so worth it.


----------



## Brill

Im mad because i cant rambel or make long discriptions. all my assigments are on the point with factual information, which is only 300 words of a 1000 word essay.


----------



## Jake

Because I finally caught up on all of The Walking Dead, and no theres no more until February


----------



## Brill

Fucking strap... This is what happens when i carry my guitar around everywhere.


----------



## rogerskevin

My life is so busy now days in my office, especially this week.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My internet keeps sputtering on me, cutting in and out every 3-5 minutes. Restarted my router, modem, and laptop already. Technology that doesn't work properly and not knowing how to fix it is beyond frustrating to me.


----------



## PettyThief

Jakke said:


> Well, you won't be any more happy then to hear that recent research has deemed extraction of wisdom teeth to be completely unnecessary in most of the cases
> See this as my December gift for you.
> 
> [Link]



I'm getting mine out Thursday... rather do it than worry about it later.

Plus, that's one article and one study done by one guy. Other studies say differently.


----------



## Jakke

PettyThief said:


> I'm getting mine out Thursday... rather do it than worry about it later.
> 
> Plus, that's one article and one study done by one guy. Other studies say differently.



American Public Health Association
No wisdom in routinely pulling teeth

Now, what are the studies claiming that removing healthy parts of your body is beneficial? You do know you have to supply them, right? You can't just say "other studies claim different" and hope that I will be satisfied by that.


----------



## PettyThief

Jakke said:


> American Public Health Association
> No wisdom in routinely pulling teeth
> 
> Now, what are the studies claiming that removing healthy parts of your body is beneficial? You do know you have to supply them, right? You can't just say "other studies claim different" and hope that I will be satisfied by that.


Dang, now I am rethinking the procedure.

I looked at these to help my decision to schedule the procedure
The benefits of having your wisdom teeth removed - by Cyrus Dehkan - Helium
Should Adults Get Their Wisdom Teeth Removed?

I guess these are not big studies like the ones you gave against it.

Damn. lol.

My mother didn't have hers removed and they made her teeth crooked. Mine are impacted as well.

My x-ray showed that 3 of my teeth should come out as I could see how they were coming in. 2 of them are at like a 45 degree angle into my other side teeth. Nothing is on a nerve yet either.


----------



## Jakke

Well, there's sometimes reasons to remove them, you might need to.

Many studies however confirm that wisdom teeth does not excert enough pressure to crowd other teeth. There is however a currently unexplained migration of teeth forward in the mouth. This starts at roughly the same time as wisdom teeth starts erupting, so many has associated that with crowding of teeth.

I'm doing language and chemistry (with some physics) at university, you should probably not take dental advice from me


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

My Crysis 2 game won't read. 

400th post ftw.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I got marked as absent from math class even though I went there 15 minutes before the class even started.


----------



## Murmel

BlackMastodon said:


> I regret nothing of my wisdom teeth removal. The high I experienced from the laughing gas and general anaesthetic was so worth it.



I didn't get high at all, they asked if I wanted something to calm my nerves but I said fuck it let's just do it. The anaestethics only left me with a hanging lower lip


----------



## BlackMastodon

Murmel said:


> I didn't get high at all, they asked if I wanted something to calm my nerves but I said fuck it let's just do it. The anaestethics only left me with a hanging lower lip



Oof, that's rough. I was knocked right out for mine. Good times.


----------



## Murmel

Not really, I didn't feel it at all during. It was actually rather relaxing hearing the nurses talk about their latest trip to Gran Canaria


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> I didn't get high at all, they asked if I wanted something to calm my nerves but I said fuck it let's just do it. The anaestethics only left me with a hanging lower lip



The difference between America and Europe. Here they don't numb you with tons of drugs..

And school madness continues, tomorrow's morning class is also cancelled which I'm happy about because I don't need to cut it as I have a driving lesson but without the driving lesson I wouldn't have had to go to the school until 11am. 

Edit: Aaaaand just realised I have another class from the sick teacher in the middle of the day. Seems like I have to cut a class again..


----------



## Bekanor

Been doing a server migration since 4am. 

All went smoothly and so I was all happy to be able to leave at lunch time. However for the last 2 hours I've been struggling trying to get the fucking webmail client running on IIS 7. Fuck me MDaemon, why does it have to be this difficult?


----------



## morrowcosom

I went to court to deal with a speeding ticket (which went well), but I lost my damn cell phone somewhere along the two and a half hour wait in the courtroom to see the judge.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm fashioning a tremolo spring lock block out of wood because the springs won't stay inside my other guitarists RG770 (We even went out and bought new springs) and nobody (obviously) has them in stock. 

This. This is some bullshit.


----------



## PettyThief

My checks are all cut up as I must have nibbled on them during my sleep since my mouth was all numb. :/


----------



## ZXIIIT

Same old "need money" thing, it's ALWAYS something after the other than needs money thrown at it.


----------



## AxeHappy

AxeHappy said:


> I'm fashioning a tremolo spring lock block out of wood because the springs won't stay inside my other guitarists RG770 (We even went out and bought new springs) and nobody (obviously) has them in stock.
> 
> This. This is some bullshit.




Some my brilliance lol has saved the day and holds the springs in place reasonably well. 

But apparently, the fucking D string string block has fallen out of the fucking bridge and I can't fucking find it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... cuz crazy ppl kill kids... 

Shit ain't right.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I already reserved a ticket for the Hobbit and planned everything tp go to the town today as it is the day I get my montly allowance but I didn't get it so no Hobbit and no fun trip to town. Fuck.


----------



## PettyThief

I'm at my other house for winter break, and apparently I have mice in my house in Ashland. And they were pooping on my bed. My roommate just got there for a few days and the place was ransacked by Mice. gross!


----------



## Brill

Because my friend is stupid and says that torrenting albums is technically not stealingbecause the artist isnt at a lose..
He freely downloads all his music and says im stupid for buying albums, he then says that anybody who steals, should be instantly killed.


----------



## Murmel

Because writing assignments fucking suck.

My grades have really gone down the shitter the last 3 years. Some people just aren't meant to be smart I guess


----------



## Jakke

Don't you attend estet?


----------



## Murmel

Yes I do. Was that a hint that I should be smart or that I should be stupid?


----------



## Jakke

Neither, I was just refreshing my memory


.. and everyone can't be elite like us who attended NV...


----------



## helix

I'm pissed off because I got fu***d out of a job all because of business politics.


----------



## Murmel

Fuck you, intagningspoängen till natur var lägre än till musik när jag sökte..


----------



## Jakke

Only a gauge of popularity my friend, only popularity


Ah... Petty rivalry..


----------



## AxeHappy

Pretty much my entire life has fallen apart over the last 6 months. 

I still have employment so I know I shouldn't complain but just about every other part of my personal life, health and my band has fallen apart.


----------



## Jakke

Man, we're always here for you if you want to talk


----------



## xFallen

Because it's Sunday >:C


----------



## Darkened

Chronic lack of money. And I hate Sundays too.


----------



## xFallen

Darkened said:


> Chronic lack of money. And I hate Sundays too.



Exactly Sundays are the worst c.c


----------



## Genome

This week's weather forecast, I've got a Christmas party on Saturday!


----------



## Jakke

Well, I used to be not bleeding heavily, but then I took a knife to the finger.


----------



## AxeHappy

I hear shared knives can cause Glögg. You might want to get that checked out.


----------



## Jakke

Nah, the national death panel might consider me unfit for work and euthanize me because of it, and I really don't need that in my life right now. My grandfather lost his arm to glögg, but I consider that a risk worth taking.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Got fucked by the big black dick of engineering finals without lube.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Every 4 months....Well, depends when your midterms are, too. And when you aren't taking classes.

That feel bro, I know it.


----------



## Cynic

Tracking DI's.







so frustrating


----------



## Arsenal12

Having to deal with my ex wife because we have a child together. I love my boy to death, he's awesome but his mother is the most selfish, dishonest, disgusting, fucked up human beings I've ever had the misfortune of meeting. 

And yes, somehow she hid this side of her for eight years. Gentlemen.. be sure you are 100% on your lady before having a child/children with them. They turn out to be batshit crazy it pretty much destroys your life.


----------



## skeels

^Amen brother. Three kids. Two ex wives. No sanity.


----------



## Arsenal12

skeels said:


> ^Amen brother. Three kids. Two ex wives. No sanity.



man, how do you do it? I mean I'm sure you love your kids, as I love my son, but I've only been divorced officially 1.5yrs and for me it's hell. My kid lives with some douche.. ridiculous child support.. Ugh.


----------



## Don Vito

My step dad is in the same situation but with 4 kids I think. 2 of them don't talk to him anymore and one is going to Mexico soon I think. 

He hates it.


----------



## Brill

Pants..

Why do we always have a pair of pants. When do we a pant.

Its confussing, and they are annoying to wear.


----------



## tacotiklah

Found out that my brand new black ops disc somehow shattered inside the ps3 when my cousin took it with her to her friends for the week. She swears that nobody stepped on it or did anything other than play it and she's yet to lie to me so I believe her.

I'm not mad so much as I am just really bummed about it.


----------



## Fiction

Pants are good, pants are great, I wear pants everyday.


----------



## daniel_95

Pants are better off imo.

I'm mad because I finally tracked down this marshall valvestate head I've been drooling over for a while and it's only JUST too far for me to drive to. Fuck!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Chipped my guitar quite badly, I try to keep it near scratchless, and it worked out well, but I've gotten home and found a large chip in the paint and a little bit of wood, anybody know how to fix this?
Ruined my day.


----------



## daniel_95

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Chipped my guitar quite badly, I try to keep it near scratchless, and it worked out well, but I've gotten home and found a large chip in the paint and a little bit of wood, anybody know how to fix this?
> Ruined my day.



Glue or a new finish. Try the luthiery section


----------



## ShadowAMD

AxeHappy said:


> Pretty much my entire life has fallen apart over the last 6 months.
> 
> I still have employment so I know I shouldn't complain but just about every other part of my personal life, health and my band has fallen apart.



Seems to be a repeating theme... My wife had a minor stroke, my mum has TB.. My best friends Mum just died, works been shit..

At least I have a job... For now.

Need to pick up and live life, it's hard I know.. I'm moping at the moment too. (Started smoking AGAIN!).

Seems to have been a really shit year for many ppl.


----------



## Darkened

I'm waiting for a pretty improtant letter and the postman hasn't arrived today, agrh.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came back from the shittiest band practice so far. The class room was hot as hell, I was hungry as hell, I was tired as hell and we only came up with like 1-2 new riffs. I don't want to brag but the other guys seem to have way less experience than I do when it comes to song writing. Well, that's okay because the thing that makes me mad the most is that I don't have the courage to bring my own ideas on the table.


----------



## Murmel

New pants are itchy as fuck.


----------



## zero_end

Fucking flu, hate it!! Can't do shit when u got the flu


----------



## Dooky

Murmel said:


> New pants are itchy as fuck.



There's nothing worse than itchy pants. Nothing.


----------



## Bekanor

Was supposed to go down to Sydney and pick up my 513 but there's been some shipping BS and now I have to wait. Bahumbug indeed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Dooky said:


> There's nothing worse than itchy pants. Nothing.


I recently bought new underwear for the first time in eight years and getting used to the transition from regular boxers to boxer briefs has had its ups and downs. I like them more but there is nothing more annoying than having one of the legs twisted slightly and then trying to awkwardly twist it back to make it comfortable again through my pockets or something. Then it's worse when I keep shifting them too far or something. So yeah, new underwear can be pretty damn annoying.


----------



## Arsenal12

Wow, this board is wrought with first world problems, lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

Why be mad when you can...


----------



## Kidneythief

One call...one damned phone call ruined my mood for today. Goddamn I hate this job sometimes...


----------



## Murmel

Because this bassline is so ridiculously sweet, but sooo hard to make out by ear.


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm mad because USPS is the most horrendous bunch of asshats I have ever dealt with. If you are going to put a delivery date on something... GET IT HERE BY THEN. I'm waiting on a guitar to be delivered, didn't come when it was supposed to, so I called. They then began to explain that the date given is just approximate and the only delivery date they guarantee is express mail... I'm just saying, I shipped a guitar to SPAIN through them and it was there in 2 weeks... why is it taking a MONTH to get one from Hawaii??? lol


----------



## Pooluke41

Not enough Xanthochroid in the new CD.

An hour is not enough.

I want 3 hours.


----------



## Hyacinth

Some asshole sold an Axe Fx Ultra out from under me.


----------



## Jake

my grandma was just rushed to the ER


----------



## morrowcosom

I feel like dogshit as a result of a medically induced anxiety attack I had last night.


----------



## nicktao

Fractal's only distributor in the us never has enough stock!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Went out to pick up dinner (had already ordered) realized when I was about to pay that my card that actually has money was at home, all I had was a pre-paid credit card with nothing on it.

Had to ask them to hold on to that card as collateral and come back on the 26th when they re-open to pay for my dinner.

Felt awkward as hell but at least I got my dinner.


----------



## jeleopard

Just lost an ebay auction. Not really mad, just bummed.


----------



## Pooluke41

no sleep. must stay awake for 15 hours more...

so close... so cloosssseeeeeee..


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's 3:02pm here and I have to wait till 6pm for the Christmas dinner and I'm hungry as fuck! Drinking alcohol doesn't help at all. 

Edit: Aaaand I'm drunk. I had to be drunk during the dinner, not now..


----------



## jeleopard

Now I'm mad cause I'm literally $4.24 away from being able to buy a POD.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Just found out my girlfriend's 13 or 14 year old sister stole $250 from her, and spent it all. And I can't do a god damn thing about it.

I'd break her fucking face if I could, I don't give a fuck who you are, stealing money from family, and not feeling any remorse when confronted about it is lower than low.

EDIT: and before anybody says "Oh, she's growing up, so she'll still make mistakes" No, you don't just fucking steal $250 from your older sister on a whim and think nothing of it. That's not excusable with the whole "Frontal lobe isn't developed, so their decision making processes don't quite work right yet." I'm pretty sure basically ANYONE understand that stealing large amounts of money is wrong.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^If she blew the money on clothes, give them away to good will or something, otherwise I say take shit from her and sell it til you get $250 back. You can't beat the entitled brat out of her but you can damn well take some of her shit.


----------



## Brill

BlackMastodon said:


> ^If she blew the money on clothes, give them away to good will or something, otherwise I say take shit from her and sell it til you get $250 back. You can't beat the entitled brat out of her but you can damn well take some of her shit.



would suck if she spent it on food or Alcohol (As most teenagers I know would). then your method wouldn't work!


----------



## Fat-Elf

My room reeks of vomit.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> My room reeks of vomit.


 I'm not even going to ask why.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> I'm not even going to ask why.



Try to puke in a trash bin, manage to get half of the vomit on the floor and let it sit there till next morning..

Edit: DEAR GOD NO! I wondered why the smell didn't stop when I cleaned the floor. Apparently there were some in my bed too.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

BlackMastodon said:


> ^If she blew the money on clothes, give them away to good will or something, otherwise I say take shit from her and sell it til you get $250 back. You can't beat the entitled brat out of her but you can damn well take some of her shit.





Loxodrome said:


> would suck if she spent it on food or Alcohol (As most teenagers I know would). then your method wouldn't work!



Unfortunately, I think she spent most of it on food. Idk. Though I'm thinking part of her punishment will be that she doesn't get any of her christmas presents, my girlfriend does instead, and anything she doesn't want, she returns, bringing her thieving little sister with her, and if she gets asked why she's returning it, her sister has to tell them "I stole $250 from her and spent it all." She needs to learn there's consequences for doing things like that, and returning her christmas presents, and embarrassing the crap out of her is a start. By no means is it going to be the end of the punishment, of course.

EDIT: My girlfriend and her father (A strict old greek bartender that'll slap you upside the head for swearing) are determining the creature's punishment tomorrow


----------



## mr_rainmaker

no 8 string for christmas


----------



## Brill

it hurts to hold a pick, All I intended to do for my holidays was to get better at playing guitar..I now I have 5 weeks to do absolutely nothing....


----------



## tacotiklah

Stupid people found their way onto my profile again. If you're gonna neg, at least humor me with a funny way of telling me to fuck myself. Give me at least that much. 

Edit: Much better.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I suddenly got a terrible flu and my parents are still forcing me to sit down for a Christmas dinner today even though I can't taste anything and not hungry.


----------



## texshred777

Xbox optic drive has officially died. I was looking forward to playing Halo 4, more BF3, another play through of ME2/3, some more Dragon Age, picking up Dishonored and Assassin's Creed 3.


----------



## TheFerryMan

i only got a pair of socks and a funsized snicker for Christmas.

seriously. Nothing else.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

TheFerryMan said:


> i only got a pair of socks and a funsized snicker for Christmas.
> 
> seriously. Nothing else.



Damn dude. I kinda feel you, I got a toothbrush and a Taco Bell giftcard.


----------



## Brill

TheFerryMan said:


> i only got a pair of socks and a funsized snicker for Christmas.
> 
> seriously. Nothing else.



Last year. I got 2 lamps. Like cheap as shit ones.


----------



## straightshreddd

I got fired a couple weeks ago and my DC800 was completed a few days ago, weeks earlier than expected and I don't have the money to finish paying it off. I'm more sad than mad but I'm trying to sell my car to pay it off. lol I'll just get another one when income tax comes in but as for now, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My insides are burning because of the spicy food I ate last night and because my synth hasn't arrived yet I can't concentrate on studying for the driving license test I have tomorrow.


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> My insides are burning because of the spicy food I ate last night and because my synth hasn't arrived yet I can't concentrate on studying for the driving license test I have tomorrow.



Yoy know will help you concentrate. Not being on Ss.org!

Also is the synth analog?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> Yoy know will help you concentrate. Not being on Ss.org!
> 
> Also is the synth analog?



SS helps always! And I don't know about the synth if it's even a real synth. Might make a NSD-thread if I ever even get my hands on it.


----------



## Jake

Mainly because I ate too many hot wings last night and my colons gonna explode, but I also ordered an action replay for my gamecube about 2 weeks ago and I still have no confirmation email other than "thanks we got your money" so I feel like i'm getting fucked here.


----------



## Jakke

717ctsjz said:


> Mainly because I ate too many hot wings last night and my colons gonna explode, but I also ordered an action replay for my gamecube about 2 weeks ago and I still have no confirmation email other than "thanks we got your money" so I feel like i'm getting fucked here.


 
Email is usually considered a binding contract, if they decide to fuck you, you could probably pursue them legally.


----------



## Jake

Jakke said:


> Email is usually considered a binding contract, if they decide to fuck you, you could probably pursue them legally.


Yeah I'm gonna contact customer support today and see whats up. I'd rather not deal with all that shit right now


----------



## misingonestring

Cause I lack any kind of privacy cause I don't have a room to myself, my girlfriend's phone is off so I can't even talk to the only person I enjoy talking to.

I love that I get screwed and I don't bitch or complain about anything, whilst my two older brothers are the least responsible sacks of scum on the earth and they have jobs.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Precordial Catch Syndrome.

For. Fuck's. Sake.


----------



## AxeHappy

Really depressed right now and I have no idea why...


----------



## Bekanor

I fucking hate my housemates. They're all domestically retarded bimbos and I want to punch each of them in the head. I get that young men are hard to domesticate but seriously, this is just learning disability levels of uselessness. Nobody gets that if there's mould growing through the kitchen, everyone WILL get very sick eventually, it's just like "Nah that probably won't happen" and refuse to do even the most basic cleaning tasks. 

Looking for a new place to live as I type this. Everything is so goddamn expensive, even for a 1 bedroom place (this experience has soiled me on living with other people) and as much as I'd love to throw half my pay cheque into rent each week just to be able to not live with fuckwits, I don't think it will leave me enough disposable income to keep aside for emergencies and non-routine car upkeep costs. Not to mention what I'd have to fork out up front to furnish the place.


----------



## in-pursuit

this is why I'm mad right now...












if night shift had taken care of their own work I wouldn't have had to pull down and clean the machines for them, and wouldn't have pinched my finger between the hoist and that stupid auger. then again if I hadn't been in such a rush I would have taken more care and avoided putting myself in a dangerous situation. at least its probably not broken, I was planning on tracking some guitars tonight but something tells me that's not going to happen....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holiday, Friday, driving lesson at 9am and the worst part is that my friend is coming over today so I won't see any sleep in at least 20 hours. What I was thinking? 

At least I finally reached the Satan-status.


----------



## Cynic

Extremely upset. Feel like I'm about to throw up, cry, and my head's going to burst.


----------



## Brill

Cynic said:


> Extremely upset. Feel like I'm about to throw up, cry, and my head's going to burst.



 
I know the feeling. Shit aint it?


----------



## Cynic

Loxodrome said:


> I know the feeling. Shit aint it?



Very much so.


----------



## 3074326

I'm mad because I just made tortellini and found out after the fact that my pizza sauce was moldy. 

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm really fucking hungover. 

Like vomited in my sleep and managed not to die somehow hungover. Ugh.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I'm mad because today is not my day.

I slept in this morning and was near late to work, I rode to work tired and shitty then it was too busy to have a half hour break I'm meant to, which is fine but it built up the shittyness, all was fine, I finished work, felt happy because like, I told a couple people have a good new years and stuff and even at one stage got asked by an older lady to take her groceries to her car, (she asked me to even though I've never met her in my life, but it's cool)
I felt good, I walked over to my bike, feeling like I've done a good thing, went to ride off on my bike when I slipped straight off onto the ground, the back tyre was completely deflated and there was a pin straight through the tyre into the tube, some dickhead ruined a new tube... So I walked it home, which is usually an hour ride (It's a push bike)
ended up as a 2 hour walk...
Got home, felt all good, then it dawned on me I have nobody to spend new years night with... I thought what should I do, when I asked a girl if she'd like to come over, not necesserily for a full on fuck fest, just for company, and snuggles and kisses and shit...
She happily came over, I felt good, I was going to spend the night home alone but now I had her, this was about an hour ago, she was here all was good, but she just wouldn't say what she wants to do, like, if she wanted to go play board games, video games, guitar, whatever, she just didn't, she wouldn't socialise, I thought how am I going to get cute shit?
I even put Zelliack on, didn't change a thing, eventually she said she's tired and I walked her home, at 11pm... Now I just got home, felt like I wasted so much time, and I'm lonely and annoyed.

I'M BLAMING IT ON THE ASIANS


----------



## Murmel

MitchellJBurgess said:


> I even put Zelliack on, didn't change a thing,



 If that didn't work then she was a lost case.


----------



## Pooluke41

MitchellJBurgess said:


> I'm mad because today is not my day.
> 
> I slept in this morning and was near late to work, I rode to work tired and shitty then it was too busy to have a half hour break I'm meant to, which is fine but it built up the shittyness, all was fine, I finished work, felt happy because like, I told a couple people have a good new years and stuff and even at one stage got asked by an older lady to take her groceries to her car, (she asked me to even though I've never met her in my life, but it's cool)
> I felt good, I walked over to my bike, feeling like I've done a good thing, went to ride off on my bike when I slipped straight off onto the ground, the back tyre was completely deflated and there was a pin straight through the tyre into the tube, some dickhead ruined a new tube... So I walked it home, which is usually an hour ride (It's a push bike)
> ended up as a 2 hour walk...
> Got home, felt all good, then it dawned on me I have nobody to spend new years night with... I thought what should I do, when I asked a girl if she'd like to come over, not necesserily for a full on fuck fest, just for company, and snuggles and kisses and shit...
> She happily came over, I felt good, I was going to spend the night home alone but now I had her, this was about an hour ago, she was here all was good, but she just wouldn't say what she wants to do, like, if she wanted to go play board games, video games, guitar, whatever, she just didn't, she wouldn't socialise, I thought how am I going to get cute shit?
> I even put Zelliack on, didn't change a thing, eventually she said she's tired and I walked her home, at 11pm... Now I just got home, felt like I wasted so much time, and I'm lonely and annoyed.
> 
> I'M BLAMING IT ON THE ASIANS


----------



## MetalBuddah

I still don't have the grade to my Accounting final exam that I took almost two weeks ago and I need to send my transcript over to the university I am transferring to within the next week or so....THE EXAM WAS A SCANTRON SHEET FOR F*&%S SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Literally all they need to do is run the exam through the computer and make sure there were no errors....


----------



## Jake

MetalBuddah said:


> I still don't have the grade to my Accounting final exam that I took almost two weeks ago and I need to send my transcript over to the university I am transferring to within the next week or so....THE EXAM WAS A SCANTRON SHEET FOR F*&%S SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Literally all they need to do is run the exam through the computer and make sure there were no errors....


I feel your pain man


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fucking drunk calls. Is it really that weird if I want to spend the New Years Eve at home?


----------



## AxeHappy

New Year's plans all fell through at the last minute. So home with the room-mate, booze and pizza. 

Could be worse I suppose.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I should be doing my LAST GIG,yep retireing from live playin but INSTEAD I`M FIGHTING DAMN PC CRASHES..... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


lost my solo album, months of work GONE..........
I fUUUU******KKKKIIIINNNNNGGGG HATE computers.


----------



## Onegunsolution

I was suppose to go back to work today, seemed simple enough. I go in only a fill-in manager from another store workin with 3 people other than myself, no big here. I find that the tard of a GM doesnt have my uniform there, annoying but no big I even borrowed one with cig burns on it. I worked for about half an hour while catchin up with my old co workers and meeting the one I hadnt met yet, this fill-in manager tells me she hasn't clocked me in yet, I think to myself "ah well I havent even worked an hour yet". She goes to attempt to clock me in, she comes back to tell me my manager has me scheduled to work but am not even in the system nor is my paper work complete on their part and that even it was I am not aloud to work without my uniform. I only live 5 minutes from work but needless to say Im a bit miffed over this. The manager that is in charge of all this was the reason I quit in the first place, a new one told me she needed some help and she hooked me up with the job, apparently she got transferred and this bitch I worked for before is back.

TL;DR: FUCKIN' BULLSHIT


----------



## BlackMastodon

First world problems alert!

I've been running out of room on my phone since the summer and have been slowly removing apps I don't use and songs I don't listen to so I can make room for more. 16 GB my ass; only 13.4 is usable, and there is 1 GB that is used up on "Other" (thanks for clarifying that iPhone...). I need a new phone, I have Cloudkicker albums that need buying!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Two fingers on my fretting hand are inflamed possibly infected...... struggling two play anything cleanly atm


----------



## Murmel

^
Don't play, you'll only make it worse.

Mad because it's 11am already. I hate sleeping to anything later than 8:30, because then I can watch TV or whatever in the morning. But tonight I pretty much had to sleep in, went to sleep at 4am


----------



## Fat-Elf

Caffeine addiction, not so fun when you feel tired and have a headache 24/7. 

And I have the rescheduled driving license test tomorrow morning and I haven't practiced at all today.


----------



## Brill

Why ia interner so fuckinh hard to connect....


----------



## AxeHappy

Went to a local metal show and the 1st and last bands were fucking breakdown infused core shit. 

Fuck off. You're not metal, stop pretending your metal, stop playing metal shows. Stick to your scencey teeny-bopper shows and leave me alone.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Was supposed to release an album ten years ago, shit got in the way.. Still hasn't happened!!?? WHEN O 'MIGHTY MUSIC LORD WILL YOU LET ME FINISH IT!??

Something always happens, work get's crazy, have to study for industry exams, computer breaks delete's all my work, tiredness coupled with lazyness, wife gets ill then I get ill.. It just sort of rotates in this circle.. Fudge!


----------



## AxeHappy

Former singer of my band sent me a nasty message on Facebook then unfriended and blocked me. 

And to think, at one point, I was saving up for a ring for her. 

NEVER. EVER. Date a band member.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, do I hate getting hungry as hell at 3am just before I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not so much mad about this as I am sad; drove my girlfriend to Toronto for her to fly back to Poland where she is going to school. She was only down for 3 weeks and won't be back until June and we didn't get to see each other as much as I would've liked since she had to study a lot for 2 tests she has in the next 2 weeks. Just feeling kinda bummed out over it, it was a depressing 3.5 hour drive home after dropping her off. Long distance relationships are fucking hard, especially an when it's an ocean apart.

Other thing I am pretty upset about is that I woke up this morning with my back and ribs (around the lat muscles) hurting a bit, figured I just strained my muscles the day before or slept awkward or something. When I got home about 5 hours ago it started to REALLY hurt like hell where if I'm lucky and am sitting in the exact right position, I am in pain. If I'm not sitting in the right position or try to bend over or anything, the pain is excruciating and makes it hard to breathe even. I think I've had this before and hopefully it will pass. Gonna try and take a bath and just go to bed for the night.

/rant


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

I'm turning 20 tomorrow. Screw you aging >: (


----------



## Bekanor

Looking for somewhere to rent by myself.

Everything is so goddamn expensive, $250 a week for a one bedroom flat in the rape district of North Stabton. 

It gets cheaper as I look further away but whatever I'd save in rent would end up getting spent on fuel. It just never fucking ends.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GuitarCenter keeps putting the D-Activator bridge pickup on backorder. It went from January 1st, to January 11, to Feburary 1st. Fuck it, may switch my order for a D-Sonic 7 or Evo 7.


----------



## The_Mop

I've not done anything properly musical in around 5 years.


----------



## AxeHappy

My throat just randomly started to work, and I need to leave to go to work very shortly. 


Work as a teacher...Fuck.


----------



## Fiction

Australian summer, where the cold water taps are hot.


----------



## Jakke

You are an odd people... "Summer" must mean something else in Australian. Anyone can see for themselves that it is cold as a polar bear's nether regions outside.


Ah, it was an attempt at ironic humour, I got it man... Summer, _sure_


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Im mad because Christmas Break is over :/


----------



## Brill

I live with the biggest bitch.. She just complians about how i clean, and makes me clean all the fucking mess we both make.. 

Im trying to setup internet and it isnt working...


----------



## squid-boy

I turn 21 soon.


----------



## Jake

fucking broke my fucking hand


----------



## MFB

Because the two douchebags who stole both my best pun URLs dont even use them to their full potential on Twitter. Just fucking change it so I can use them you douchebags.

For the curious folk, the names I wanted were: ExBENdable, or Bensational


----------



## BornToLooze

I have too many hobbies. I'm saving up for a disk brake kit for my 65 Mustang, but I need to put a new engine into the Cobalt I just got, and I'm saving up for a car to put my Hemi in to rat out, and I want a Les Paul Deluxe, but I gotta buy a $800 dollar engine, and I need to wire up my 7 string, but I need to rewire my Power Wagon and put a new bed in it, and I want some more tats, but I need to buy an engine and I'm saving up for a Les Paul, and I need some more strings, but I need to buy some more bullets so I can go to the gun range. And somewhere in between all that shit I'm supposed to be recording an album for my band. So in between working 40+ hours a week, trying to fix up 4 cars, trying to learn songs, being in a band, going to school and having 2 kids I'm surprise I even sleep anymore.


----------



## Brill

Getting charged with assult and geting kicked out of my house for pushing my bitch of a room mate.... 

Guess who is homeless again!


----------



## Fiction

rhg said:


> Pissed cause my girl wont let me bring home another chick!



First world


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> fucking broke my fucking hand


WAIT!

not broken just incredibly fucked up and incredibly painful, still mad


----------



## Swyse

Loxodrome said:


> Getting charged with assult and geting kicked out of my house for pushing my bitch of a room mate....
> 
> Guess who is homeless again!



Sounds like you shouldn't have assaulted her.

I'm still mad about the roof leak situation.


----------



## Bekanor

Rage 1.

Can't effect policy change to prohibit the use of work email addresses for online retail, social networking and banking with the hard black list to enforce said policy. "I think we need to be flexible".

Never mind that I work with airhead academics who open everything without reading and only come to me when their antivirus is going fucking mental. Fuck me and trying to make my role more efficient and effective, these fucking idiots need to be able to get spotify and readers digest emails to their fucking work outlook because they're too fucking lazy and entitled and retarded to get a gmail account. 

CEO acknowledged the amount of subscription spam we get, his solution? Let it through the spam trap. Because if people see the amount of spam they get, they'll certainly do something about it. 

No, no they fucking won't. They'll whine to me and I'll black list it like I should have done in the first place. Get to know your employees, all but 4 of them are completely fucking clueless when it comes to self-administration, everything has to be done for them. 

Rage 2.

Implemented email quotas to try and manage the size of people's email accounts. Set to 8gb (fucking huge, no work email account should be this big for any reason, archive your shit). Not allowed to impose send/receive restrictions once quota is met, users simply get a warning which they will completely ignore until I clench my teeth and chase them to clean up their bullshit like I'm their fucking mother. See above, nobody keeps their shit organised, they just assume that they can come to me and whine and I'll have some fucking magic spell to fix the problem. No, delete your fucking bullshit emails, because my solution to your overclogged email account is to nuke from orbit.


----------



## AxeHappy

It sounds like you work with a bunch of 12 year olds?


----------



## Bekanor

AxeHappy said:


> It sounds like you work with a bunch of 12 year olds?



Most system administrators will tell you similar stories. 

It wouldn't matter that they're hopeless children, I can administrate around that. Where it gets fucking stupid is that despite the fact that "maintain and improve network efficiency" and "develop effective network security policies" are itemised in my job description, I'm am stopped at every avenue I would pursue to do just that by a myopic twat who thinks the local university is the best organisation to model ourselves after. Despite the fact that the local university bleeds out millions of dollars every year due to terrible management and useless employees who are dug in like fucking ticks and can't be fired.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I could have improved my wage for about 8 times what I make now if only I had scored 0.25 more (out of 10) in a Sociology/Philosophy test I did last October. FML.


----------



## BornToLooze

I got drunk the other night and thought it would be a great idea to play with some of my knives. I can't feel the end of my finger, can barely bend it, and can't hold a guitar pick.


----------



## fortisursus

USPS snail mail? Boredom over college break after all your friends have gone back to school?


----------



## peldikuneptun

'cause no-one wants to buy my amp and I've got GAS to feed.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was requested to show ID to buy a fricking energy drink.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because the teachers fucking chickened out. 

You can't threaten job action and then cave when the people you're threatening job action against say your strike would be unlawful...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not pissed just pretty depressed. My girlfriend and I broke up today. The long distance thing was just way too hard and she needs to focus on med school right now instead of the relationship, and I should focus on my final year of school too instead of dwelling on whether or not she still feels the same way about me. We will stay friends and still talk every now and then and we both agreed that we still love each other and that there will always be room for each other in our lives. Hopefully we will try to revisit this at a different time when she's ready. 

It could have been a lot worse, but at least I kept an amazing person as a friend and can one day come back to her.


----------



## InfinityCollision

BlackMastodon said:


> Other thing I am pretty upset about is that I woke up this morning with my back and ribs (around the lat muscles) hurting a bit, figured I just strained my muscles the day before or slept awkward or something. When I got home about 5 hours ago it started to REALLY hurt like hell where if I'm lucky and am sitting in the exact right position, I am in pain. If I'm not sitting in the right position or try to bend over or anything, the pain is excruciating and makes it hard to breathe even. I think I've had this before and hopefully it will pass. Gonna try and take a bath and just go to bed for the night.
> 
> /rant



This sounds like a condition I developed a few years ago. Find a GOOD doctor and have them check you out, if it's what I had they can literally fix it before you're even out the door.

I emphasize good because the dumbass I went to had no fucking clue and I ended up on heavy-duty pain meds for about three weeks before it finally resolved itself.

EDIT: Obviously this is if you're still dealing with it, just realized the post is almost a week old.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's been 3 days and there's still flooding around my house. Usually the water drains really quickly. 

Damn long and heavy rains.


----------



## Don Vito

It's January and it's humid as fug here in the questionable state of Alabama.


----------



## ilyti

I'm mad because football is on in the next room REALLY REALLY LOUD for no reason.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sundays are supposed to be those days when you can sleep in but fuck that when your parents wake up for a cruise at 8am and keep shouting for two and half hours before they even manage to get going.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Cut my hand at work 2 weeks ago. Hurts as shit and cant play guitar..


----------



## Konfyouzd

I hate CSS and Internet Explorer... That is all...


----------



## Belleal

There's too much food in my cabinet I don't want to eat now, but damn well wanted to eat when I brought it home. I could give it to charity, however, I'll want to eat it later & then I'll have to go and bring it home again. I want to spend wisely, yet I want & want & want, and find the same conundrum staring me in the eye--again and again. It is insane to perform the same actions over and over expecting a different outcome. Yet, I find myself doing just that. I must shove that food into my mouth whether I like it or not, that is the only way to justify my thriftiness. Some days I find myself, so, very shallow.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'm mad because my landlord is showing my apartment this week. My lease ends in fucking August...


----------



## ghostred7

b/c of this --> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/224532-football-team-drugs-rapes-15-year-old-girl.html


----------



## mr_rainmaker

pissed off,amp`s distortion channel took a S**T not just one, ALL of them...

HAPPY F***** NEW YEAR


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Every time I go to a Asian restaurant the waiters are white. no offense intended.


----------



## Fiction

Just constantly being fucked around with education and I'm pretty sick of it.


----------



## Don Vito

Dan_Vacant said:


> Every time I go to a Asian restaurant the waiters are white. no offense intended.


No offense taken. Every time I go to a Caucasian restaurant, it's full of Hispanic waiters.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

my dog ate my cheerios.



all of them


----------



## skeels

Sick. Work. Cold.

Blaaaargh.


----------



## bannyd

i should have gotten a review/raise this week, but it's been postponed 
again... 
since november
...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I cut the math class in Wednesday: no mark about being absent
I attented the math class today: mark about being absent

Seriously, I don't know if the teacher is just fucking with me because I haven't done my homework or is he blind enough to accidentally give the mark for me instead of some other jerk-off who cut the class.


----------



## tacotiklah

Had to poop really bad and was locked out of the house for an hour and a half. Took all of my willpower not to crap myself. My room is in the garage, which is separate from the house. This morning has not started very well for me.


----------



## AxeHappy

Apparently finding a proper men's evening dress coat is rather challenging. 

Fuck.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Internet keeps cutting in and out, making it impossible to play games or stream anything. At best it's annoying as hell to just surf the internets.


----------



## Pooluke41

Stealthdjentstic said:


> my dog ate my cheerios.
> 
> 
> 
> all of them



that's why my dogs are better.

the soothing sound of 14 pitched down crying babies - YouTube

here, this will calm you.


----------



## ilyti

ITUNES 11 BURN KILL DESTROY


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's 2:15 am and I'm so drunk that I can barely hold my head on my shoulders so this night will be one of those when I want to sleep but I can't because my head is a fucking rollercoaster. 

Edit: ^I can't even remember writing that and it was exactly one of those nights.. And on top of hangover I got a diarrhea for eating really "sour" sour cream.


----------



## MetalGravy

Fucking panic buyers


----------



## Murmel

Pooluke41 said:


> that's why my dogs are better.
> 
> the soothing sound of 14 pitched down crying babies - YouTube
> 
> here, this will calm you.


----------



## jonajon91

Got a business exam tomorrow and now I hate myself for procrastinating the week away.

wait ... I'M DOING IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spent all day yesterday and will need to spend more of today reinstalling all my programs and stuff on a new hard drive to try and fix my internet issues (would've had to do this eventually but I didn't want to just yet). Internet issue is still there so I don't know wtf is going. According to Cogeco the internet at our house is just fine so it's gotta be my network card or something.


----------



## spadz93

my tube power amp just shit the bed... 3 days before a show. did i mention im piss broke?


----------



## bob123

Pooluke41 said:


> that's why my dogs are better.
> 
> the soothing sound of 14 pitched down crying babies - YouTube
> 
> here, this will calm you.









LMFAOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pretty pointless school day. The first class was cancelled because our teacher was still sick, the second class we just cleaned and restringed one of our school's guitar and I also cleaned my own Ibanez but I think I just made the fretboard worse. 
Oh, and some dude just told the teacher that he had bought an Axe-Fx II and a Gibson Firebird bass last weekend. Not even jelly..

Then the last class was also cancelled because of some musical so all the instruments were downstairs. The worst part was that I had to walk my Ibanez in -10 degrees (14°F) back home because my dad wouldn't answer the phone and he still doesn't let me drive a car. 

On the bright side, I'm home early.


----------



## synrgy

So, I'm pulling some overtime, answering customer emails during the holiday, today. This part is fine.

The part that isn't, is that people are just complete imbeciles..

"nor did I agree to automatic renewal . I originally paid $99 for a yearly subscription."

That's somebody's own words, unedited. They're answering their own quandary with their own choice of phrasing. Do they not understand what the words "yearly" and "subscription" mean? You can't have a 'yearly' 'subscription' that doesn't renew. The terms - especially in combination, let alone apart - implicitly imply recurrence!

I've gotta find a new line of work which doesn't involve repeated daily exposure to the stupidity of the general public....


----------



## Jakke

Trouble with my university


----------



## MikeyRoz

Dissertation.


----------



## nothingleft09

Lying cheating whores who even when caught, still try to convince you they aren't lying cheating whores. Seriously, you're fucking caught. Own that shit.


----------



## squid-boy

Because I can't stop pooping.


----------



## Fiction

So as I sleep this morning at 5am I hear the vacuum cleaner from outside my bedroom door, I awake and climb out of my throne, open the door to see my housemate vacuuming just in his door, with pasta sauce EVERYWHERE, like walls, a huge patch that has fucked his carpet. That annoyed me, but alas, it was his problem so I go to bed.

I wake up in the morning to go to work and have my morning coffee and this is what I see in the kitchen.







Pasta sauce everywhere, even on the walls behind the sink which is a corner away from the stove, with bottles of beer, food scraps, a smashed bowl, beer bottle caps and an endless plethora of mess.

I have my coffee and head off to work without saying anything cause I wanted to have a clear head. Get home, from work (Mind you a break and I get 2 hours to have some food a rest than back for Dinner service with 30 minutes travelling time) and the culprit is still sleeping.. It's 3:30pm, anyways Ive just done most of the dishes cleaned up everything bar his pots and pans and the stove. 

And as a bonus to show you his awesome method for cooking Pasta+Lamb Mince+Pasta Sauce and steamed vegetables, here is all the mess JUST from that;






bah!

Good job, asshole. I hate household quarrels.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

If it was me I'd be texting the landlord "I didn't make the mess, just saying", then wait for him to come round and throw a fit..


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm in love. 

*Sigh*

Stupid fucking life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ugh, I'm going completely sober at least for the time being. Alcohol just causes problems after problems.


----------



## MyNameIsMax

Fucking stressed. Finals this week, I've been sick and studying nonstop. Been grounded because my grades aren't perfect (I'm still in highschool). Relationship with cute girl ended. Had a project to make a short film for my advanced video production class. I ended up doing all the work and the result is shit. the whole class is going to watch it in less than 10 minutes. It has a scene of me without a shirt (I had to swim in the middle of the night when it was freezing). I had to do all the work, the script, the idea, producing, editing. All that one of my partners did was do shit at sound and cinematography, all the shots turned out shit. Third guy literally did nothing. I need my grades to go up, probably won't. Still gonna be grounded. Fuck.


----------



## Djent

So my girlfriend (of the past month) has been hyping for the past week that she wants to kiss me on our next date. She's also been talking (via text) about how she wants to snuggle with me, and asks me every single night to think of her. Last night, after said date, I leaned in to kiss her, and she suddenly balked on me, telling me she has a lot of "personal stuff" that she has to work out. Today, she dumps me for the same reason.

Was it really "personal stuff", or was she just skeeved out by a kiss? Either way, I'm really pissed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm a dipshit and forgot to turn off the lights in my car after I parked it at school. 9 hors later the battery is completely dead and now I need to wait for my brother to come give me a jump.  x infinity

Also, apparently the key can be programmed to make the lights turn off when the key is out. Why in the almighty FUCK is that box not checked off at all times?!?
Gonna call the VW dealership tomorrow and try to make sure this never happens again...


I mad bro.


----------



## Murmel

squid-boy said:


> Because I can't stop pooping.


This is good. Pooping feels good.


----------



## daniel_95

I started the twelfth grade today (woo) and went to collect my school laptop which had been in the shop for repair since late last year, I sent it in TWICE after they failed to fix the issue of it randomly shutting down, anyways, about five minutes ago I decide to start on some networking homework and bam, the "4" key doesn't work....words cannot begin to describe the frustration I'm feeling. FOUR IS THE ONLY FUCKING NUMBER IN MY USERNAME, OUT OF EVERY FUCKING KEY ON THE KEYBOARD THAT ONE FUCKS UP. "Dvogl4", now I can't fucking log in, how many god damn times must I hand this fucking thing in? now I've got to head there early tomorrow morning to submit it for further repair....furious.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Djent said:


> So my girlfriend (of the past month) has been hyping for the past week that she wants to kiss me on our next date. She's also been talking (via text) about how she wants to snuggle with me, and asks me every single night to think of her. Last night, after said date, I leaned in to kiss her, and she suddenly balked on me, telling me she has a lot of "personal stuff" that she has to work out. Today, she dumps me for the same reason.
> 
> Was it really "personal stuff", or was she just skeeved out by a kiss? Either way, I'm really pissed.


so you had a girlfriend for a month and never once kissed her or anything?

sounds like she was potentially trying to use you, I hope you didnt buy her anything.


----------



## kevdes93

i made a dating profile because i dont ever really have the chance to meet women, and in 9/10 matches they say

"i love ALL music!! except that screamo crap where you cant hear what theyre saying."



brb throwing myself off a bridge


----------



## Jakke

I'm watching Glee... What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## jdeathkelly

Realized much later that a rather attractive girl was interested in me, two days later


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jakke said:


> I'm watching Glee... What the hell is wrong with me?


Oh dear lord what have they done to you? Jakke? Jakke?! There's still time! Save yourself!


----------



## Jakke

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh dear lord what have they done to you? Jakke? Jakke?! There's still time! Save yourself!



Well, I had nothing to do, and there are some very attractive females on that show, so I figured...


And the gay kid's kind of funny...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Im not a beach person, but i went today..

I have INSANE sunburn on the backs of my legs, right up behind my knees and can barley walk,meant to go see people tonight and travel hour and a half by car 2mo to watch my mate audition for xfactor, and i really cbf with this much pain


----------



## tm20

left earlobe is throbbing with slight pain after jamming in a 2.6mm piercing ._.


----------



## JosephAOI

I have like 60+ minutes of music and no way to record it. I also only have one other band member and I need 4 more. I just wanna get my shit a little bit off the ground.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

I'm not mad.


----------



## Don Vito

The Omega Cluster said:


> I'm not mad.


gtfo


----------



## caskettheclown

I am the overnight worker at a gas station/convenient store and the manager decides to put me on the 2pm-10pm shifts this weekend. Fuuuuuuu. Its hard for me to sleep as it is.


I just microwaved some frozen chicken patties and took a few bites of it before realizing it was raw chicken. checked the bag and it says in little bitty font "This is raw chicken, do not microwave".

I'm so sick of living off maybe 100 bucks a week. Next week I won't have any bills or anything so i'm going to live comfortably.

For those who work in retail or work with the general public, I have one word : Customers.


----------



## Murmel

Because I have to read half a book before monday. I hate reading


----------



## Don Vito

Amazon Prime didn't work for me today.


----------



## bondmorkret

So much anger..


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

1) the fact that my income is taxed and anything that I buy with what's left is taxed as well... so kinda like a double tax

2) customers in general - feels like only a very small percentage have any common sense or anything resembling good hearing. 

Start work rant
- Had this complete bitch come in demanding that we replace her phone that she dropped and broke because "it's under warranty," she doesn't know the first fucking thing about warranties as I was explaining to her and getting progressively cut off more and more, snapped at, and yelled at, that her phone's manufacturer warranty doesn't cover that, she fuckin' flips at me. Here's a question - If you crash your car into a median, would you go to your dealership and be like "yo dudes gimme another and I ain't paying shit koz it's under warranty biatch...." wtf! So she asks for my name to complain like I'm the asshole that wrote up the fucking warranty and then broke her phone, I throw my card on the table and tell her to spell it right when she mentions me. 
/work rant

Other than that I'm coo for now...


----------



## 7stringDemon

I've been having a fun week. 

Well, let me start with some backup info. My singer, my guitarist, his girlfriend and I are all moving to Seattle in the Summer. We will be in two apts. in Takoma or one of the cheaper suburbs. I also plannED in bringing my girlfriend but that situation will be explained later. The rest, I'm just going to put into list form to keep things simple. I'm pretty good at over-explaining shit. Oh, and I'm on an iTard so sometimes, it likes to mix up "well" and "we'll". Why? Because it's retarded. 

*Moving worries*
-Planning the move to Washington. 
-Work work work. 
-Wondering if this is a good idea.
-Can not afford a place on my own. 
-Guitarist and his girlfriend can't either due to College. 
-Singer needs to stay in one apt. to help afford rent. Other is SOA. 
-Need to afford a car that can actually make the trek to Washington. 
-I can't afford that AND enough money to give myself a financial safety net. 
-People assuming this is just childhood daydreaming. 
-Constantly wondering what's going to go wrong. 

*Relationship*
-Have lost most love for my girlfriend. No idea why. 
-That caused less physical attraction to her. I'm not a "just for sex" kind of guy.
-I need to break up with her. 
-In her eyes, our relationship is perfect. 
-This will be a very out of the blue breakup to her. 
-I need to do it soon. 
-Without her added income, I can no longer afford to support a decent place.
-My family loves her to death
-I am currently living a lie to her. 
-And to top it off, I still sexually desire my ex. But I WILL NOT cheat.

*Work*
-They're only paying me $7.75 which is illegal here.
-My hours are being slowly reduced. 
-Customers are all assholes. 
-When it's not customers, it's cold ass weather. 
-Co-workers. 'Nuff said. 

*Life and Misc.*
-I am not growing as a musician. 
-My friends band is going on tour with Bloodsoaked. 
-Possibly can't afford the trip that is my only shot at success.
-I am a high school dropout with no future anywhere else.
-I think my brother is getting into heroin. 
-I have no support from my family. 
-I don't get to see my father often. 
-He is the only one who supports my goals and dreams. 
-None of my guitars make me happy. They're all fucked up!
-I don't know what it feels like to own a NEW guitar. 
-I feel alone, you know? 
-And I feel a bit depress about it all but hey, that's life, you know? Can't stay mad about anything for too long.

All and all, this hasn't been a great week.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Took couple of beers last night and feeling super depressed right now.


----------



## PettyThief

Super hung over...  Like, the worst ever. It hurts to move. :/


----------



## Murdstone

Just got the flu, have three big exams and a 45 minute presentation next week...


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm starting a death metal band and I volunteered to write a couple new songs for it. Naturally I now have writer's block like a mofo and nothing is getting written, though definitely not for a lack of trying. This sucks.


----------



## Pav

Owe a ton of money to my school, can barely stay on top of my classes, am late for work almost every day, and haven't played guitar in...too long. I just need rest. 



ghstofperdition said:


> I'm starting a death metal band and I volunteered to write a couple new songs for it. Naturally I now have writer's block like a mofo and nothing is getting written, though definitely not for a lack of trying. This sucks.


Are you on a tight deadline? Take a break and something will come to you.


----------



## Rizza

I got a 406$ speeding ticket last month. My first time being pulled over. Complete bullshit, I was going 35 but didn't realize I was in a school zone, cop was clocking people, and this was two weeks before christmas. Straight dirtbag. Was gonna buy a subwoofer for my home studio but I guess not!


----------



## Asrial

I just found out my student salary (SU) was measured by my parents income anno 2011, where my father got the boot in late 2011, and been out of work since. I DEMAND A RAISE!


----------



## tacotiklah

Pav said:


> Owe a ton of money to my school, can barely stay on top of my classes, am late for work almost every day, and haven't played guitar in...too long. I just need rest.
> 
> 
> Are you on a tight deadline? Take a break and something will come to you.



Not exactly. We had about half a song's worth of riffs but things aren't coming to me like they did a couple years ago and as such nothing I try to add fits or sounds like it flows. Once I start trying to do random covers out of the blue while writing, I know that the creativity just isn't there and it's a lost cause for that moment. Been doing that a LOT these last couple of days.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## Fat-Elf

The practice exam for math finals is tomorrow and I suddenly feel really sick. Then they force us to sit there for at least 3 hours.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc ppl don't seem to know what honesty is these days but still wanna call themselves friends when it's convenient. :-/


----------



## mcleanab

I am dirt ass broke...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'm mad at my past self because I didn't give any fucks in my first 2 years of college and now I'm reaping the consequences.


----------



## Whammy

**DISCLAIMER**
*Sad story below filled with anger - if you don't want to read about death then please skip this post.*

I'm sticking this up just to share, not looking for sympathy.
But sometimes when you're angry or down it helps to know you're not alone so this is for anyone who is going through something similar and feels on their own.


Our unborn baby died three weeks before the due date.

A routine ultrasound scan was done which we now know, showed the baby to be in danger. We do not having a medical background but we noticed some strange things with the scan compared to all our other scans.
The nurse doing the scan failed to notice and when we pointed them out she said "It's fine".
She did mention some facts about the baby which she claimed were fine, just on the lower side of normal.

One week later we went in to see the doctor and asked about the stuff we saw in the scan.
The doctor didn't comment on what we asked but when straight to do a scan. She then told us the baby had passed away roughly in the last three days.
We asked her about the last scan where the baby was alive and she wouldn't answer us.

Turns out that what we saw, along with what the nurse pointed out are signs that the baby is in danger (I'm not going into the medical terms used) of not making it to the due date and should be removed from the womb asap in order to give the baby a significantly higher chance of surviving.
We only got this confirmation from external doctors after the fact.
The hospital refuse to acknowledge the scan before death. They will not answer questions we ask regarding what we saw in the scan and what the nurse said was "fine".

They made the experience of delivering the baby horrific.
We were made feel like monsters because we didn't want to see our dead baby.
The nurses nearly killed my fiancee during the day of the delivery.
She is a diabetic and they gave her insulin when her sugar level was critically low. It was critically low because of their incompetence.

This was four months ago and is still on going with trying to get information from the hospital.

We are now confident after talking to other doctors that the death of our baby could have been prevented if the nurse doing the scan was actually qualified to do her job.
And the more the hospital attempt to hide and withhold information and pretend that scan never happened the more we feel like a huge injustice is being done to us, considering we lost something that can never be replaced.
We don't want this to happen to other people and are now looking at a medical negligence case but we simply can't afford it.

Me and my fiancee are angry, but we're getting by.


----------



## mcd

^Im mad for Whammy now. 

Very sorry to hear that, really sucks


----------



## Whammy

^ Cheers man. Appreciate it


----------



## Kiwimetal101

That really sucks man, sorry you had to go through that..

Its hard to believe that people can just push that kinda thing under the rug these days, I hope you get word out somehow so no one else has to go through that..

Feeling for yah mate..


----------



## AxeHappy

My sister lost twins about 3 weeks before the due date around 2 years ago. 

So sorry for you man. It blows hard.


----------



## mcd

Whammy said:


> ^ Cheers man. Appreciate it



No Worries man. I had to make my wife read your post, we had a pretty awful experience with my sons birth, and doctors.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit Whammy that's terrible. My sister had three miscarriages that were bad enough, I can't imagine knowing it could have been prevented. All my condolences to you friend.  
I was mad at that fact I've turned into a shit river and been plastered to the toilet, but after reading some legit problems I don't think I have it so bad right now.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Really makes me appreciate life a little more. Thanks for the post Whammy. I'm very sorry for what happened and I hope that the hospital comes to terms that they messed up. I'm sure that nurse feels horrible about herself (as she should).

I hope that you two have a happy, healthy child in the future.


----------



## Whammy

Thanks all. Means a lots 
I was unsure whether or not to stick that post up but it helped a little getting it off my chest.

And my condolences for anyone who lost someone.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i really sorry to hear that man :/
im sure its the last thing on your mind right now but is there any kind of legal action you can take against the hospital?


----------



## Whammy

^
There is but medical negligence cases are hard cases to win. A good solocitor is needed along with a specialized medical consultant. Just to get a good consultant to look at our medical file will cost a couple of grand 
If we lost our case we'd be financially ruined.


----------



## Whammy

Anyways, let's not have my depressing downer post kill this thread. Anyone got a comical reason as to why they are mad?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Whammy said:


> Anyways, let's not have my depressing downer post kill this thread. Anyone got a comical reason as to why they are mad?



Really sorry about your loss man, similar thing happened to my sister about a year ago.




But on the ligher side, roommate just broke my bong


----------



## 7stringDemon

spawnofthesith said:


> Really sorry about your loss man, similar thing happened to my sister about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the ligher side, roommate just broke my bong


 
THE ULTIMATE PARTY FOUL!!!!!

Please be careful guys, that's even worse than spilling your roommate's girlfriend's beer on the carpet!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Another to add/subtract to/from the list.

Just broke up with my girlfriend. It needed to happen but that doesn't make it any easier. Oh well. . . . . . .


----------



## Don Vito

I dared myself to eat an entire microwave breakfast casserole. My stomach is slowing committing suicide as I type this.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

spawnofthesith said:


> But on the ligher side, roommate just broke my bong



i really hope he's offering you some type of compensation for it


----------



## tacotiklah

The downside to living with family:
You have to put up with being talked down to like a piece of shit and/or some annoying cretin despite busting your ass to help around the house as best you can. Gettin' real tired of that shit...


----------



## Tyler

Because I just failed a long and stressful math unit test by *half a point*..


----------



## Fat-Elf

nellings6 said:


> Because I just failed a long and stressful math unit test by *half a point*..



Feel you. Had to same thing happen with a Swedish test and it still haunts me as I have the re-exam in couple of weeks. I did the the first test over a year ago..


----------



## Brill

Because i made plans to see a friend, and as i am going to his house i ring him and he says "sorry man, busy playing games, totally forgot about you. How about we hang out tomorrow instead"


----------



## Augminished

Because I just got off the phone with the fucking credit card company. I don't even use the card anymore so I received an email saying I have a balance of $-3.09 (due to fees I'm sure). I could give a shit about the $3 but I am more worried about my credit. Their website sucks so I then have call them... it begins 

I get on the phone and the first person who transfers me to a supervisor as a supervisor has to take care of this issue  I simply state,to the supervisor, I need my account closed now. I am done dealing with this, I have been trying to close my account for months and now I have been on hold for 45min. The woman gets pissed and tells me off and hangs up on me (mind you she is the supervisor because no one else can cancel my account). 

I then call back and plead with the next person to just cancel my account she says she will put in a request but I have to call back and remind them... (again ) I said whatever that is fine I will call back I just want this done. 

I then preceded to say give me your supervisor I want to file a complaint against the woman who hung up on me and told me off. I get the same supervisor... I say give me your supervisor she pretends to connect me and then disconnects me...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I heard an awesome song on the radio yesterday and now I have no idea what it were even though I have the complete setlist of the radio station.


----------



## AxeHappy

Lacquer Thinner smells like unholy death mixed with rape. Fuck.


----------



## Tyler

Because my flight got cancelled to Buffalo this morning 15 minutes before boarding, and everywhere EXCEPT the DC area is still en route. Looks like I get to wait 6 months before seeing my girlfriend.


----------



## spawnofthesith

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i really hope he's offering you some type of compensation for it



Nope


----------



## tm20

my job sucks
my boss is a fucking asshole
i got caught by a fucking redlight camera, going to get a $400 fine
fuck this city &#9484;&#8745;&#9488;(-_-)&#9484;&#8745;&#9488;


----------



## caskettheclown

Tried helping a friend out by getting him an interview where I work (gas station). He seems happy about it and thankful.

He shows up to the interview is what is basically gym shorts and a skateboarding tshirt. Manager told him he failed "The assessment test" part of the application. Which he might have idk, the manager might have just been pissed about his attire and lied to him. Now he is upset cause he didn't get the job.


Thats going to make me look bad when I see the manager on tuesday morning. Because I told the manager that he was a really good guy and a good worker and so on trying to give him a decent chance at getting the job cause he really needs it.

I know he probably thinks his attire was perfectly ok "Cause its just a gas station why should I have to dress up". Which is totally stupid. IF you want a job, you dress nice for the interview, especially when someone sticks their neck out for you trying to help you get it.


----------



## AxeHappy

Bad practise and the hanging out/"partying" (non of us do any drugs or anything crazy like that) after practise are over. .


----------



## Fat-Elf

That feel when you don't have a writer's block but everything you write sounds like shit.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I just joined a new band, and am supposed to be writing some songs for them right now, and I keep coming up with the notes I want to use, but not how to play them in a way that sounds good


----------



## JLP2005

Wifi at work blocked 

Jerks.


----------



## pink freud

Somebody hit "Reply All" in an email that has thousands of people on the distribution list.

And it has now spiraled out of control.


----------



## tm20

i just found out that Ben Orum left All Shall Perish back in December and i am pissed. he was one of the primary song writers and now he's gone  well, good luck to him in his new band


----------



## spawnofthesith

I think Imma quit this project, talking to another member on fb and this is a direct quote:

"some of my favorite bands are Woe, Is me We Came As Romans Issues and Crown The Empire if you just want some stuff to listen to that I really would love to do in this band"



Is murder/suicide my best option at this point?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Im trying to get this section down on a song where my vocals are in 5/4, and my guitar is in 4/8. Polymeters can go fuck themselves....


----------



## hairychris

1 hour conference calls about our company's intranet branding guidelines.

Less painful to be stabbed in the cock.


----------



## Jakke

hairychris said:


> Less painful to be stabbed in the cock.



Many things are


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just kinda sick of my family bringing me down all the time. So many cool things are happening for me and every time I see them they're a buncha hopelessly depressing Debbie Downers...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I had a pretty rough week. I was at school and work for 13 hours every day and somehow managed to get 3 midterm papers done and complete the project plan for the Window farm I'm building in my Urban Agriculture class. I was waiting for a shipment with a really cool mounted deer skull to arrive, which it finally did yesterday, so I picked it up at the post office between school and work today. Then I got home at 9:30, finally ready to relax for the weekend and while I'm cooking dinner, I realized I had no idea where my dog was. But I knew, I was just hoping I wasn't right. I was right, however, and when I walked into my room, I found her going to down on the deer skull that I got today. Fucking. Furious.

Just after I picked it up:







After I caught my dog treating it like her bone tonight:


----------



## Fat-Elf

I bought shitload of booze today. Been feeling pretty energetic the whole day but now I have sat 15 minutes in front of my computer with an untouched glass of wine (first drink today) feeling really tired. 

Oh, and I didn't get laid on my senior/abiturient cruise. Instead, wasted 100&#8364; on overpriced alcohol..


----------



## tacotiklah

AxeHappy said:


> Lacquer Thinner smells like unholy death mixed with rape. Fuck.



Unholy death mixed with rape? Please direct me to where I can buy a perfume version of this amazing sounding scent.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

RSI in my wrist, can't play guitar as much for a couple days... =(


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Coz my 'crit my mix' thread isnt getting any replies!  I kid,


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn I hate cleaning all my guitars when my friend comes over. Pizza grease, flour and sugar all over them.


----------



## Murmel

Because I'm GASing so hard for a DSLR, but I can't afford one right now.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Damn I hate cleaning all my guitars when my friend comes over. Pizza grease, flour and sugar all over them.


eew


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Fat-Elf said:


> Damn I hate cleaning all my guitars when my friend comes over. Pizza grease, flour and sugar all over them.



If it was me i would'nt be letting him play them anymore mate..


----------



## Brill

People are shit.... I try to make new freinds and all i get it punched yelled at and called creepy...
My old friends aren't any better, all they do is ignore me to play video ganes...

And i just had to walk home in the rain..


----------



## Watty

Loxodrome said:


> People are shit....



It is decidedly so.



Loxodrome said:


> I try to make new freinds and all i get it punched yelled at and called creepy...



Not to be Dr. Phil here, but what's the reason for the punching and the yelling and the creepiness? Do you come off as being weird because of who you are? Do you have an appearance that indicates a certain predisposition that most folks would actively avoid?



Loxodrome said:


> My old friends aren't any better, all they do is ignore me to play video ganes...



We have a name for these folks; they're called acquaintances. Friends wouldn't blow you off for video games if you really wanted to hang out. That's why most folks have a smaller number of real friends than they think they do. 

Edit: I replied to the rest after knowing that I had to agree with the first bit.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Loxodrome said:


> My old friends aren't any better, all they do is ignore me to play video ganes...



Thats what my friends are starting to do... makes me sad...


----------



## Brill

Watty said:


> Not to be Dr. Phil here, but what's the reason for the punching and the yelling and the creepiness? Do you come off as being weird because of who you are? Do you have an appearance that indicates a certain predisposition that most folks would actively avoid?


Well i am very boring when im focused on my self control. Some time i just go crazy, dont know why, i just do.. Last time i did i was biting someones foot, but i profusly apologized, and she still beat the shit out me..
I also have facial peircings.
Edit: to who negd me, i'm not trolling.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Loxodrome said:


> Well i am very boring when im focused on my self control. Some time i just go crazy, dont know why, i just do.. Last time i did i was biting someones foot, but i profusly apologized, and she still beat the shit out me..
> I also have facial peircings.



Sorry but what?!? You talked about that way to carmly...


----------



## Brill

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Sorry but what?!? You talked about that way to carmly...


Yeah, I really did .


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i think you're possessed dude...


----------



## Pav

People do tend to react negatively to facial piercings. Found that out the hard way years ago.  Then again, for every 5 people who look at you like a criminal, there's someone who has to actually stop you and say, "DUDE! That's SO badass!!!"


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

go to make a car payment over the phone last night, bank the loan is out of wants to charge me an extra $12 for using a non-Huntington account...


----------



## kevdes93

All my best friend does is play videogames. if i go over to his house he sits on his ass and plays video games on his PC with headphones on. no interaction, no nothing. i sit there. i ask if he wants to go do something, and he'll say no and continue to play fucking games literally all day and all night.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i think my girlfriend might leave me...


----------



## AxeHappy

My credit card was just declined, whilst trying to help out a friend whom was getting shafted. 

It has over 2500 of credit left on it. Rage. 

Ended up using a different one, but I had never used it before so I'm a little upset.

Also:
I have to call the fucking bank now. Always fun.


----------



## Atomshipped

Stressed as hell about school


----------



## Fat-Elf

Can't get any buyers for my old keyboards. Would really need some money right now. Well, I mean when I wouldn't but I've been shit broke for as long as I can remember so a little money wouldn't hurt for a chance.


----------



## Dakotaspex

My girlfriend's dog has a 5 pound tumor (keep in mind, she's a dachshund), so that definitely sucks. My own dog is at the vet right now, but not as serious.

My band won't help me pay for $200 of a song we're recording. They also refuse to buy new gear until we "get big."

I WANT MY DAMN TAX RETURN CHECKS.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That's some fucked up shit man, post a play through of your most tech song.  

My back hurts like hell and I'm not sure if it's muscular or skeletal pain.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have the weirdest mix of both constipation and diarrhea right now.

I lack the words to describe it, and the knowledge to understand how it is possible, but sweet fuck...kill me now.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

AxeHappy said:


> I have the weirdest mix of both constipation and diarrhea right now.
> 
> I lack the words to describe it, and the knowledge to understand how it is possible, but sweet fuck...kill me now.



I have the same thing. Maybe because I have an ulcer.

Or cancer


----------



## Jake

So many bruises, so much pain.

skateboarding takes a toll on you when you take 4 years off and hop right back into a park for 4 hours straight.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm so livid at myself right now and at the fact that I'm half-deaf. For two weeks in a row, I have misinterpreted the homework directions for English 101, and as a result, I ended up reading the wrong passages, and thus, having absolutely no clue as to how to answer the quiz questions that following class. Even worse, I managed to botch an important writing assignment because I heard the phrase "chapter one" thrown out, and could not make out the rest of what was being said. So I ended up typing that all important essay summary on the completely wrong topic. I turned it in anyways, but am still expecting a zero on it.

(keep in mind things like hearing aids are considered "elective" and are not covered by insurance. Remind me again why universal health care is an evil thing?  )


----------



## Brill

Blackout


----------



## Mexi

just got rejected from grad school. more sad as fuck than angry, I guess I'll have to learn from this and move on...but fuck..


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Working a job that you hate is no fukkin' life to live. That's why I'm hatin'. Plan A to goddamn Plan W so far has been fukked. 

It's getting late in the game. What the fukk.

Rant over. Weekend is here. No bills to pay for another week or so. Life is great. *bang*


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause my wrist hurts and i want to learn some suffocation


----------



## skeels

For no particular reason.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I just wen't to go see Meshuggah and AAL tonight, but the people at the door wouldn't let me go in and told me it was a sold out show. 

Oh well, I guess I'll see em next time around when they come to Chicago and I'll continue writing music


----------



## Grandma

I haven't been practicing as much as I should have been the past few weeks. I guess a new job might do that. Though, tomorrow I have the whole day for music related activities!


----------



## Don Vito

CrownofWorms said:


> I just wen't to go see Meshuggah and AAL tonight, but the people at the door wouldn't let me go in and told me it was a sold out show.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll see em next time around when they come to Chicago and I'll continue writing music


I'm bummed out just reading this.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Don Vito said:


> I'm bummed out just reading this.



Its always the days when they seem too perfect. It was going good and bam the spotlight of the day was ruined.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not exactly mad but I just realised how important the track order on albums are. Just listening one album for the first time and it's annoying how the songs don't flow with each other at all. I mean I would get it if it would be a compilation album or something but I have seen compilation albums having way better flow than this one.


----------



## tm20

im not mad but rather dissapointed. as i listen to more music and watch more guitar videos i realize more that everything i've come up with on the guitar isn't really original as it's already been done by someone else in a similar fashion


----------



## Idontpersonally

Saw aal and messhuga the other night. Hooked up with the first metal chick I found instead of going with the original plan. Went broke buying her drinks. Lost my glasses. She let me bite her and grab whatever so I thought i was in but she turns off her phone the next day and no text backs.. I was pretty much over it now i have this thread and a new hodgetwins video about getting friendzoned to remind me of how much a fail that was.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I fucking ripped half the wiring off of my BKP that I was trying to sell.  
Angry at myself for that one.


----------



## Pav

Nothing to do on a saturday night. Friends bailed on me to go out with girls. Not that I can blame them...I wish I had a girl to go out with.


----------



## fortisursus

Playing too much guitar....
Playing too little guitar....

Ahhhh there is no middle ground. Nothing is in moderation


----------



## Idontpersonally

One does not simply "play too much guitar"...


----------



## Don Vito

When I was 15 I would play guitar for 8+ hours a day.

I could have been having sex or doing something memorable. All I got out of it was the ability to play sweep arpeggios, which I never use anyways.


----------



## Idontpersonally

shheeeit I wish i could play for 8 hours str8. I have horrible add. If I could I'd have my sweeps where i want them and use them. Dont have anyone to have sex with or extra money for that matter, memories fade i dont like remembering people . Life is a dream. Ash got caught in the back of my throat this morning, been f'd up all day.


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got my mic to run through my interface by switching DAWs. I'm getting amazing tone through the new Loomis sig guitar when I break my fucking high E. Won't have money for new strings for about two weeks.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Girlfriend says she doesn't feel that she wants to be with me anymore because she says she wants somebody else.
I love how mature girls my age are.

Anyway, gonna go be really rude to people now because I'm in a bad mood.
(jookkiinngg..)


----------



## AxeHappy

My room mate/drummer informed me he would be moving out when I got home yesterday. 

Those whom have seen me active on the forums now I have been buying quite a lot of guitars recently. 

And all my bills just doubled. 

I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Idontpersonally

cant have animated avi? wth


----------



## Idontpersonally

just started smoking already hooked like Fvck trying to quit...


----------



## AxeHappy

I feel asleep on the couch apparently. 

Upon waking I feel really alone and sad.


----------



## Fat-Elf

We were supposed to have band practice for the first time in 2 months today and it got cancelled. Not even mad, because I knew it was going to happen. I wonder if we manage to have even one proper practice anymore.


----------



## gunshow86de

This.


----------



## Idontpersonally

speaking of couches, i had a couch i took out of storage, put in my room, got a wave of bitches. I sold it idk why but i havent had a wave of bitches since. If they sit on the bed theyre gunna think i want to fvck right away so i wont get any right away... i have a fvcking cold bc of that ash that burnt my throat. Its a cold now...I fvck up most relationships. Not sure if im sexy and i know it or ugly and ignore it.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Weekend was downright hellish and now I'm straight up out of options for the electronics I was trying to acquire until I can figure out how to build them myself. None of the companies I've talked to that could manufacture them are remotely interested in even trying.

So basically I have a shitton of ideas that I'm completely unable to play for the forseeable future.


----------



## Don Vito

I tried to sing along to a Cradle of Filth song and my throat is killing me.


----------



## jeleopard

I'm absolutely FUMING mad.

The elevators in my dorm building are horrible. They're disgusting and break, and people have been writing on the walls. So now the school wants to fine us, despite our IMMENSELY high tuition (It's like $34k a YEAR)

I wrote them an email to express my anger.



> The condition of the elevators are TERRIBLE.
> 
> Absolutely terrible. Offensive, almost, and that's without the vandalism.
> 
> There's been in incident last semester where one of the elevators has free fallen 3 floors and got stuck. That's rather perturbing. To make things worse, that elevator was then shut down for the rest of the semester, forcing all the residents to use the 1 remaining elevator.
> 
> I have brought in friends from outside of UArts who have been hesitant on getting on the elevator due to its unsafe appearance. I had to assure them that it would not break, honestly hoping it wouldn't.
> 
> Currently, the smaller elevator is missing a screw in the door operation panel, so the panel hangs partially off te elevator wall.
> 
> Now, about the vandalism, I can guarantee that if the elevators were of nicer quality, they would NOT be vandalized. The state they're in, there's a "Could it look any worse?" mentality regarding the vandalism. I think it's totally unjustifiable to charge us for vandalism. I myself have not drawn or written on the elevators, but I do believe that given our immensely high tuition and housing rate, you could maybe invest a LITTLE bit of money into making the elevators not only more attractive, but SAFE.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jarrett Lewis




I absolutely refuse to pay. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ittoa666

Life and love and relationships are in general just pissing me off. Life is completely unfair, and i remember why. It sucks not having something that you want so badly, and you know for absolute certain that you can never, ever have it.


----------



## Don Vito

My step dad has staph infection .


----------



## tacotiklah

ittoa666 said:


> Life and love and relationships are in general just pissing me off. Life is completely unfair, and i remember why. It sucks not having something that you want so badly, and you know for absolute certain that you can never, ever have it.



Even worse is if/when you do get it, you realize that the majority of the reason you wanted it so badly was BECAUSE you thought you could not have it.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm getting REAL tired of people bugging the shit out of me when I'm trying to get my homework done. You need a ride to cash your check? Take a damn bus and leave me alone. I have shit to do dammit.


----------



## flexkill

I'm freaking sick and I was supposed to ship Overtone the Jackson today. Sorry man, thanks for understanding.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My computer have completely frozen 3-4 times today. Freaky, sometimes I can go for months without any problems but then there is times like these.


----------



## Dooky

I don't have any windows in my office. I work in a big room with about 15 other people in a "pod" type arrangement (we all have our own individual "pods"). I just came back from a short holiday and now I am extremely bored and wishing I could just win the lottery and retire. Just a $5million would do. I'm not greedy... *sigh*


----------



## Idontpersonally

feel like im the only one who hates myspace.


----------



## Dooky

I hate myspace


----------



## Demiurge

Missed the UPS guy by 10 freaking minutes... what would have been New Guitar Day was only New Door Tag Day.


----------



## tacotiklah

I just found out that Bruce Campbell came by my college for a meet and greet and I freakin' missed out on the chance to meet him.


----------



## flexkill

ghstofperdition said:


> I just found out that Bruce Campbell came by my college for a meet and greet and I freakin' missed out on the chance to meet him.



NOT Groovy!


----------



## Dooky

ghstofperdition said:


> I just found out that Bruce Campbell came by my college for a meet and greet and I freakin' missed out on the chance to meet him.



Could be time to head on down into that cellar and carve ourselves a witch


----------



## broj15

My hard drive in my macbook pro failed. Apparently some kind of physical damage to the hardware. According to Apple i must have dropped it, but I know thats not the case, but of course, getting Apple to admit something is more difficult than convincing Ibanez to make me a custom. So i get an appointment at the Apple store to have it fixed (total drive time: 1 hour round trip. Total fuel cost: $25). I pick it up a day later only to find that the hard drive they used to replace mine had Snow Leopard installed (an old operating system) as opposed to Mountain Lion (most recent os) which is what I had installed on the old hard drive. 
I call tech support and the guy says I can either drive back to the Apple Store and take it up with the manager (another hour or more of my time and another $25 in fuel) or just re-download Mountain Lion from the app store for $20. So that means my choices are either A) take an hour of my day off and spend more money on gas to go bitch at someone (not something I'm fond of) or B) purchase a product that I already rightfully owned from the start (it was the os that came installed on my computer when i got it). 
I told the guy that they were a bunch of dicks (I told him he wasn't a dick, and that he was actually very friendly, but Apple, as a whole, are a bunch of dicks) and i was never buying another product from them, and then re-downloaded it like a little bitch because I have too much on my plate right now to deal with some macfag that thinks to highly of himself.


----------



## Dalcan

I'm at work.


----------



## Nag

I just came home from a funeral. My grandmother's aunt (my great aunt ? don't know) died last week from respiratory failure, two months after she turned 100 years old. Almost no one came, the few ones who did didn't give a single fuck, they just wanted to know when the drinking starts... didn't even come dressed in black. The funeral lasted roughly 5 minutes. Is that how you bury a fucking century of your family's history ?

She was born in 1912, entered school in a destroyed German Empire, entered the adult life in a Nazi Reich where she had to struggle to find a job, her boyfriend got slashed to pieces by a grenade, she's been alone for 75 years, managing everything by herself, and nobody in the entire family gave a single fuck. I am fucking mad.


----------



## Mprinsje

It's 6 in the morning, been in bed for 4 hours and i can't sleep. Luckily it's a free day tomorrow (today?) But shiiiiiiiiiiit i hate this.

Fucking hungry too


----------



## jeleopard

To continue with my school's fucking shitty maintenance, I request pest control last Tuesday night (we have mice) and they said they'd give us traps on Thursday. No traps. I'm watching this fucking mouse run around right now.

Getting real tired of my fucking school shitty maintenance.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Demiurge said:


> Missed the UPS guy by 10 freaking minutes... what would have been New Guitar Day was only New Door Tag Day.



Ugh i hate when that happens. My ups guy only comes on time or early when im not expecting anything. Literally as soon as im expecting a package he comes at least an hour or 2 late. Everytime.


----------



## mcd

New medal for drone pilots outranks Bronze Star - Marine Corps News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Marine Corps Times

This!

I can't believe they are ranking this medal that high when the Marines I've served with and myself have had to clean up parts of children and our friends of the road, and thats not once but countless times. This medal literally makes me want to vomit. Fucking Shame on you congress


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i found the perfect guitar for me on here and i have no money to buy it


----------



## Idontpersonally

cant delete post...


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I f****** hate the fact, that I have to repeat two exams because I failed in one of them. not only this, but these bastards put the date right after all the other exams (normally the repetitions are a good deal later. this time for some guys it's even between the regular ones). The guy who's diong one of those exams is on holiday and impossible to be contacted (just returning the day of the exam), the other ones an even bigger dick and flatput refuses to acknowledge, that a few of his solutions to the exercises are wrong - instead hes written me a mail calling me incompetent (atm I rank under the top 10% of my semester) and that if I really have a problem with him, I should contact the decan, who - surprise surprise - is not available till after the friggin exam. ok, so I'm learning, and suddenly everyone wants me to go the this or that party. Then there's this girl who I've been suspected to be interested in me, I confronted her about it,now she finally has time and I most likely have to tell her to try in a week. all this university will likely be forcing me to postpone the trials for my third dan (as the monks who will do the test are only here for 5 more days)... I bet you, the moment I wrote those two exams I'm heading off to the dojo, train for 5 hours, and then get drunk like there'll be no tomorrow (in a perfecr world together with said girl). thanks for reading, I'm off learning.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm hungry because I haven't anything else today except handful of candy and couple forkfuls of chicken & rice but I don't really feel like eating anything. Drink beer on the other hand yes, but I know I feel bad if I start drinking with empty stomach.


----------



## groverj3

Got rejected from 6 PhD programs and haven't heard from the last two yet even though interviews are likely to be next month.

Meanwhile, I continue to make $16 an hour despite having a degree in Biochemistry.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Murmel

Probably won't be able to continue studying right after I graduate high school due to my economy. So I'll most likely have work for a year or so instead 
If I manage to find a job that is. Gonna go hand out some resumés for summer jobs on monday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn Java. I was just thinking yesterday that if they have already fixed the safety problems they had and I just read that they have found a new vulnerability in it. I'm not going to uninstall it because I need everytime I open my browser but on the other hand I don't want my computer get hacked.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Brill

Tried to be nice to my friend who is on her period, i bought her some chocolate, then i get abused by her and everyone and called creepy... Fun day.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Loxodrome said:


> Tried to be nice to my friend who is on her period, i bought her some chocolate, then i get abused by her and everyone and called creepy... Fun day.



Yea its better to just leave them alone at that pont aye mate


----------



## guitarguyMT

My house just got robbed (thankfully my guitar's weren't touched, and most of my gear was at my drummers house last night), but they got my xbox, all the games... except Darksiders II which is a dope game so I have no idea why they didn't take that, and and they stole a spare house key... so not only am I not going to be getting any sleep tonight, but I have to get all the locks replaced on the doors tomorrow morning, and I have no idea how much that's going to cost me!


----------



## Brill

Im so fucking lonely.. 
I have no friends, and hang out with dicks at school so i can try and pretend to be normal... No one touches me, even the people who hug everyone don't touch me. I try to be nice and i get yelled at by everyone, everyonebjust tells me to fuck off and to go die..

And it even happens on this forum, i get people leaving rep comments saying i should leave this forum and stop posting... It really pisses me off...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Its going to be a few years until i get a hot metal chick :\


----------



## Idontpersonally

Honestly, Ive never had metal sex


----------



## Idontpersonally

saxophone just ruined thing metal song i liked...


----------



## AliceLG

I'm stuck at a dead-end (to me at least) job I hate that has become just a means to an end. And I'm not even sure I want that "end" anymore.


----------



## Fiction

Idontpersonally said:


> saxophone just ruined thing metal song i liked...



Impossibru.


----------



## Murmel

Because I'm at home. I don't like being at home


----------



## Rick

I'm at work and Kurt still isn't bringing back the Texans anytime soon.


----------



## no_dice

guitarguyMT said:


> My house just got robbed (thankfully my guitar's weren't touched, and most of my gear was at my drummers house last night), but they got my xbox, all the games... except Darksiders II which is a dope game so I have no idea why they didn't take that, and and they stole a spare house key... so not only am I not going to be getting any sleep tonight, but I have to get all the locks replaced on the doors tomorrow morning, and I have no idea how much that's going to cost me!



I feel for you, man. The same exact thing happened to me. TWICE. I'm pretty sure my little brother did it, but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## tacotiklah

It seems like every week I get piled with what seems like an insurmountable amount of homework that I somehow by the grace of jeebus get done at the last second, despite starting on it early. Then during the class period that I turn it in, my teachers decide "Oh you barely got this amount done? Here let me give you twice as much this following week. It's not like you need a break or anything..."


----------



## Don Vito

Because I've lost control of my life.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I keep clicking on hot girls's avi's.. and theyre all MEN!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Over three fucking months since the last practice session with my schoolband and the guys managed to finish one and a half songs. And the songs have the most terrible flow ever. Seriously, the tempo changes are more random than what Veil of Maya have and the riffs go in different keys. I guess that's their view on progressive music. If I could choose, we would just go total punk rock and make a few two-minute three-chord songs and play them as accurately we can because we are supposed to play a show before Easter and we haven't even scheduled the next practice session.

Also, I have been rocking with Fender's .73 nylon picks for a while now and I love how robust they feel first but then they get all floppy after a while.


----------



## Mexi

haven't gotten laid in years


----------



## nkri

Not mentioning names, but I work at a national chain restaurant where we cut things with knives. Long story short, I got in a fight with a knife and the knife won. I cut the first finger of my fretting hand pretty deep and needed 5 stitches, now I can't play guitar for at least a couple weeks. I'm going from practicing 3-5 hours a day every day for 8 months to not being able to play at all, so I'm pretty mad (and bored) right now. What do normal people do with their free time?

Pic here, probably NSFW and NSFL...


----------



## Fiction

Nice one dude, as a kitchenhand who does more prep than dishes, I know that feel bro.


----------



## no_dice

I'm at work. I guess I can't complain too much if I have spare time to post here  but when it gets crazy here, it sucks.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm looking at a bedroom/battlestation thread on /jp/. They always make me so jealous


----------



## Idontpersonally

The oreo ads on youtube wtf for years i simply twist the oreo carefull and peel the icing out of the middle, most of the times i get it perfect. With the new strawberry flavored icing [double stuffed too] the shit is so thick you barley have to twist at all because it starts to peel itself out when the first half comes off... So why the fuck are you making machines to do this when you can get the icing off in less than 20 seconds with both halves fully intact. The one guy i give props to because at least his worked and was cool even though it sawed the shit out of them, but the other guys didnt even work half the time.... fuck him


----------



## Don Vito

I came up with an awesome riff that I can't actually play


----------



## kochmirizliv

Im mad because i haven`t f*cked since summer...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I came up with an awesome riff that I can't actually play



The Guitar Pro syndrome.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> The Guitar Pro syndrome.


Nope. Just some tricky spacing between notes+speed.


----------



## possumkiller

Because I really have to poop and I'm at work. There is no way in hell I am sitting on the disgusting excuse for a toilet they have here. Seriously considering pooping in the trash can.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Build a nest meng. It's what I always do when I need to poop in public.


----------



## possumkiller

Its all good now. I went home for lunch. However, a nest is impossible with this toilet. I'm suprised it doesn't get stopped up when you piss in it because it does when you do anything else.


----------



## Don Vito

I ordered a bunch of games from Amazon and they all suck. There goes my weekend.

edit: saved by late night Wal-Mart run(FO3 GOTY)


----------



## Idontpersonally

just disvovered twitter porn, there goes my weekend


----------



## Heroin

I ordered a few shirts from merchnow and it's been months since I've ordered them. They can't do anything about it until they get the shirt's back which pisses me off greatly. I have no idea where in the world my shirts could be. :\


----------



## Don Vito

I don't know when the last time my house was quiet. 

Kill me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I don't know when the last time my house was quiet.
> 
> Kill me.



I know when mine was, today, until my parents came home. Seriously, daily fighting for like 3-4 years now (I even hear some rumbling downstairs this very moment). Really gets on your nerves..


----------



## Jake

I just did this to my forehead 






and had to get it glued back together at the hospital...fun


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Dropped my phone in the sink at work last night....


----------



## Mprinsje

at band practice, things went really well, we all got overexcited and started to play like we're on stage.

my guitar crashed into a wall and the plug snapped clean off, part of it still in my guitar. 

guitar survived well though, just a small chip in the finish, it passed the test 

but i am mad that i have to buy a new cable, it was my last one


----------



## Idontpersonally

Mprinsje said:


> at band practice, things went really well, we all got overexcited and started to play like we're on stage.
> 
> my guitar crashed into a wall and the plug snapped clean off, part of it still in my guitar.
> 
> guitar survived well though, just a small chip in the finish, it passed the test
> 
> but i am mad that i have to buy a new cable, it was my last one



free cable swap?


----------



## Brill

Paypal said they could close my account down, and give me my $3000 that they locked into my account.
Now theyre saying that i have to wait 180 days to get my money back.
 
Fuck paypal.


----------



## Heroin

I'm learning Make Total Destroy by Periphery and I have the main riff down, though there's this one part that makes me want to fucking break something. Specifically the part at 0:12 where it goes like:

---------------------
-----------------8-10
------7-10--7-9------
-6-9-----------------

No matter how fast or slow I try I can't seem to get it right...


----------



## Don Vito

Mom showed me this earlier. I can play this, but it doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## AxeHappy

ALL OF MY FUCK YEAHS! 

I wish have my student would practise half as much as she obviously does!


----------



## Epyon6

Because I saw justin beiber get rushed to the hospital.......then I herd he was okay.


----------



## Idontpersonally

think im gunna have to bump my soundcheck thread


----------



## Bekanor

I'm not sure what I hate more about my job, the general level of stupidity exhibited by most of the other employees, the lame ass excuses for not being able to handle computer based tasks that my 6 year old niece wouldn't think twice about (they all boil down to "I'm old and, by virtue of giving up trying to learn new things, useless), or the bare faced lies people try to sell me when I know they've done something they shouldn't have and am simply asking as a courtesy.

I'll never understand why we hire people who are required to use a computer all day and don't specify "must have computer skills" as a requirement of the position. They keep telling me that it's more about their communication ability but from what I can see most of them are fucking hopeless at that too.


----------



## AxeHappy

I haven't heard from one of the other guitarists in my band in over a week. This guy has like the worst shit go down in his life, so I'm fairly worried about him.  I'm considering just showing up at his apartment and seeing what the fuck is up. 

I'm growing crazy anxious waiting for my guitars! It looks like the both the Falbo and OAF will be done in April-ish, and obviously the ViK has a huge wait on it, but I'm just waiting on a neck pickup to be routed into the KxK. And whilst I understand that the guy is busy and likely has other work to do...how long can it take? I've been checking my e-mail every 3 minutes to see if it's done. Haha.


----------



## Bekanor

I have to be up for uni and work in the morning and the fucking deadshits next door won't get up to their yappy cunt dog. Just shut the fuck up you little cunt, I know it's not your fault your owners are fucking no hopers with 4 kids and no jobs but I fucking hate you anyway.


----------



## Idontpersonally

This cool girl i met at at aal/shuggah is addicted to sorrow and pain.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Why do I keep on chugging energy drinks when it just makes me anxious and my heart feeling like it's about to explode? I'd probably be better on meth or something.. 

Edit: Well, my heart/chest feels a little better by eating something. Weird as I thought you get heartburn when you eat too much but I get it when I'm hungry..


----------



## Brill

I was going to buu a cheap practise amp.. But the store was clised... Why do all stores clos3 at 5 fuclinh oclock...

And im so fuckibg tired from moving all my shit up several flights of stair all by my sekf...


----------



## Fiction

Holy spelling batman!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Still trying to sell my keyboards and some dude would have bought it at an instant yesterday but I saw the e-mail today so he had already bought something else. The most annoying thing is that I don't even want to sell those keyboards but my dad thinks that I don't need them because I got an analog synth for Chistmas (totally different thing). He also thinks it's stupid to have more than one guitar even though I have tried to tell him that I need them for different tunings and such.


----------



## jonajon91

Big chunk of business coursework has gone missing. deadline on friday :0


----------



## Don Vito

Had a dream that I got into fight with some random black guy. Woke up pissed off and racist.

I probably have some repressed racial discrimination somewhere in me.


----------



## tacotiklah

Why is it that when you're mad about something, there's always that ONE trolling asshole that has to twist it around and make you out to be the bad guy? Seriously. My internet goes out while I'm taking an online test for a class, which results in my getting a bad grade because it just automatically submits the whole test (I was on the first damn question) and there's no way of fixing it, so I post about it on my facebook. Naturally, I get people that decide to twist it into it somehow being my fault that the internet is out.

I need to move out of here.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fuck em... 

Notice I left FB... 

(... again...)


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm mad bc I just saw a bleach blonde fucking combover... 

It started in like the middle of the back of dude's head and he gelled it ALL forward. But why would you bleach it if it's already falling the fuck out?


----------



## Don Vito

Because Cradle of Filth's album _Midian_ is awesome, but has the worst fucking guitar tone I've ever heard. How it went down: "For this record, let's crank the mids and bass all the way up, and throw our treble knobs into Mount Doom.." Producer: "Sounds good to me!".


----------



## spawnofthesith

My fucking neighbor.

I am sorry but despite your claimed blood association, you are not thug. You live in the suburbs. Of Denver. Go to LA and see how warmly the bloods there receive you. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bekanor

Don Vito said:


> Because Cradle of Filth's album _Midian_ is awesome, but has the worst fucking guitar tone I've ever heard. How it went down: "For this record, let's crank the mids and bass all the way up, and throw our treble knobs into Mount Doom.." Producer: "Sounds good to me!".



Could be worse, could be what happened to Cruelty and the Beast, I'd love to hear a remaster of that where the drums aren't gutless and sound like they were recorded by holding a mic up to a TV playing a VHS of Nick Barker rehearsing the drum tracks. If that album had a better drum sound it would be perfect.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'll never eat chocolate again. Damn constipation.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I'll never eat chocolate again. Damn constipation.


lel


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> lel



Just listen to your bad Cradle of Filth guitar tones.


----------



## Fat-Elf

God damnit, Spotify. Once again something good and fuctional turned into a piece of shit. Hate the new layout and what's with all the sharing? I have a thing just for it and it's called Last.fm.


----------



## Maku

Because i can't even fucking pick the intro of An Endless Sporadic's Impulse. I hate my right hand, i hate my wrist, i hate playing guitar, it seems like i have nothing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Loxodrome said:


> Well i am very boring when im focused on my self control. Some time i just go crazy, dont know why, i just do.. Last time i did i was biting someones foot, but i profusly apologized, and she still beat the shit out me..
> I also have facial peircings.
> Edit: to who negd me, i'm not trolling.



Wat, how did this happen and how did you take her shoes off before biting the feet?!


----------



## DoomJazz

The new pope didn't waste any time hating gays.


----------



## DanielC1996

Why am I mad? My dead beat father has gotten away with not paying his child support and owes 20000+ and my mom owed the state 2000 and got drilled for it to be payed but he gets away with that much haha


----------



## Mprinsje

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm mad bc I just saw a bleach blonde fucking combover...
> 
> It started in like the middle of the back of dude's head and he gelled it ALL forward. But why would you bleach it if it's already falling the fuck out?



What, you saw Donald trump?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not really mad, but I am having the weirdest fucking day ever..actually been more like a month.. have no one to talk to ever about weird shit... weird shit only happens when i have shit to do, if im looking to talk to someone no ones around, when i dont want to talk to anyone and get work done my phone blows up and i start having weird conversations that are just interesting enough to puzzle/distract me for hours....fuck..


----------



## Riffer

I'm mad because a friend commited suicide Monday night. I just can't wrap my head around the fact that he's gone. He was such a nice guy and nobody even saw it coming. Just so random. He just got married in the fall and had such a great attitude. I'm angry and sad. Angry at him that he would do something like this and sad for everyone that knew him and was close to him. Fuck dude, why......


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just had the most fucked up P.E. class ever. We were supposed to learn some martial arts so what do we do? We form two different sized circles. Then the outer circle passes by every person in the inner circle and punch them in the arm as hard as they can and they keep on doing this for couple of minutes. To make sure our hands are fucked up enough, after that we are supposed to kick each other on our palms to make sure our wrists and fingers also gets their part. Not the most pleasant class for a guitarist.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Riffer said:


> I'm mad because a friend commited suicide Monday night. I just can't wrap my head around the fact that he's gone. He was such a nice guy and nobody even saw it coming. Just so random. He just got married in the fall and had such a great attitude. I'm angry and sad. Angry at him that he would do something like this and sad for everyone that knew him and was close to him. Fuck dude, why......



damn man im really sorry to hear that


----------



## pink freud

Fuck second order derivatives of magnetic fields.

And thank science for wolfram alpha.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm pissed because I got sick last thursday and so I couldn't turn in my essay. This will result in me getting a zero on that assignment, mixed with tonight's assignment and probably next week's assignment since they are all related to each other. Mix that with the school-wide email failure that caused a huge amount of mis-communication between my professor and myself that caused me to miss turning in a couple other assignments as well. There is literally no way I can even think of passing this class now. Looks like I have to drop it and try again next semester. Thankfully they're cutting off my financial aid either way, so I don't have that worry looming over my head. I'll just figure out what classes I'm taking next semester, and use this last bit of financial aid I'm getting on Tuesday to buy next semesters books in advance. Still sucks because I feel like I let myself down. I'm normally VERY good about keeping on top of my work, so seeing how I failed so abysmally really hurts.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Can't decide what tuning to say in, and when I do the guitar keeps going out of tune. First world problems.


----------



## Jzbass25

I'm a bit mad because I'm so terrible with reading women on an emotional level. I'm apparently pretty smooth but when a girl is interested it completely goes over my head and I lose her. It doesn't seem like much though compared to what some of you other guys are mad about but it feels good to vent.


----------



## Idontpersonally

why the hell would you want to read women on an emotional level


----------



## coffeeflush

I am mad because I sold my guitar, and the guitar that was supposed to be delivered has not been delivered so I have no guitar. 

I am broke because I spent my money to present a paper, university was supposed to reimburse me and they haven't yet done it.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Jzbass25 said:


> I'm a bit mad because I'm so terrible with reading women on an emotional level. I'm apparently pretty smooth but when a girl is interested it completely goes over my head and I lose her. It doesn't seem like much though compared to what some of you other guys are mad about but it feels good to vent.



Here dude, Im doing this out of love for this place even though the best advice usually goes in one ear out the other. If you can grasp what he's saying he will literally change your life. This is my gift to you.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause i cant remember the name of the Danza song that has that super smooth sounding bass line in it

EDIT: nevermind it was a Glass Cloud song


----------



## InfinityCollision

The 7-string I ordered middle of last year is already about a month late and it's looking like it will probably be another two months before it's in my hands. Why? Because they need to put a different bridge on it than is spec for the 6-string version.

I know for a fact the company was aware of this over two months ago because I emailed them to double-check the bridge spec.


----------



## Jakke

8 fucking pages of physical chemistry calculations... And I discovered an early calculational mistake....

I has the sads


----------



## pink freud

Jakke said:


> 8 fucking pages of physical chemistry calculations... And I discovered an early calculational mistake....
> 
> I has the sads



I hate that. Luckily most teachers are pretty accepting of "I know this is wrong because I made an error here." Better than them thinking you don't know you fucked up.


----------



## Murdstone

Jakke said:


> 8 fucking pages of physical chemistry calculations... And I discovered an early calculational mistake....
> 
> I has the sads



Yo' delta G should've been negative.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mprinsje said:


> What, you saw Donald trump?



No no no...

Let me describe this nonesense...

The man's combover began just below the crown of his head in the back... From there it appeared to be one MASSIVE flap of hair that he just combed ALL forward and it appeared to be gelled down or something... 

Then this fucker has the gaul to dye the shit porno blonde... 

And I thought seeing a polar bear ride a tricycle was incredible...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jakke said:


> 8 fucking pages of physical chemistry calculations... And I discovered an early calculational mistake....
> 
> I has the sads





That's like my physics/astronomy professor.

He'd fill 2 chalk boards with calculus and get almost to the end and be like... Wait... Wait... Something's not right here... Then he walks back across 2 boards of math and says... "OH! I forgot to divide by 2 here... Why didn't you guys catch that?"


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm feeling horribly depressed and I don't know why. 

Also, Pro Tools is being uber cunty right now. Urgh.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ It's like that sometimes, homie... 

It's Friday. Go have a beer!


----------



## AxeHappy

I don't drink beer, but I have some Chivas Regal and a lovely 10-29 year old blended Rye.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh... Well that's much better. 

I have some gin. Just need a mixer. That's why I'm mad.


----------



## AxeHappy

Pffft, mix is for little girls. Drink that shit Neat, or GTFO. 

Unless it's a London Dry Gin. 

In which case go for the G&T or a Greyhound.


----------



## Don Vito

Obsessive thoughts are hammering away at me. Other than that, everything is peachy.


----------



## tacotiklah

There's a bunch of cop checkpoints everywhere over the next few days; effectively destroying my plans for this weekend. I can't find a licensed driver to roll with me (which would make me a legal driver since I passed my written portion of my test) so I'm stuck at home.


----------



## caskettheclown

Just got a call from my Aunt that one of my favorite dogs was killed yesterday.

She said "Someone told me they think he got hit by a school bus". She said she came home and found him in the middle of the road dead.

He was a Lhapsa Apsa (sp?) and he was 5 years old. He was one of my best friends and I am really attached to him. He had a rough first two years cause he was extremely aggressive due to where he came from. It took about a year for him to calm down, after that he was perfect. He was the kind of dog that just wanted to be around you even if you weren't playing with him. He was happy just sitting beside you on the couch watching movies. I played with him a whole lot over the years. Chasing him around the yard and playing fetch with him as well as just wrestling around with him. He was tough as nails too! He kind of had to be due to him being clumsy lol Ultimately he was one of the happiest friendliest (After he calmed down) dogs i'll probably ever know.


So now I am really upset about it as well as pissed off.
YOU DO NOT HIT SOMEONE'S DOG AND LEAVE! 

I just miss my buddy :'(












RIP Baxter you will be missed my friend


----------



## Jakke

Murdstone said:


> Yo' delta G should've been negative.


 
'Fo sho!

.. But now I should have had the melting-point enthalpy in kJ, and not J...



Konfyouzd said:


> That's like my physics/astronomy professor.
> 
> He'd fill 2 chalk boards with calculus and get almost to the end and be like... Wait... Wait... Something's not right here... Then he walks back across 2 boards of math and says... "OH! I forgot to divide by 2 here... Why didn't you guys catch that?"


 
I had a quantum chemistry professor like that... She's brilliant, and a leading figure in semi-empirical calculations, but she gets lost in thought very easy, so she could for example discover that she had forgotten a number in the beginning of an integration spanning over 2 blackboards

I also had a math professor who wrote with the speed of a machine gun, and he often erased things he had written right after they were written...


----------



## Brill

Only time i want to sleep.. I cant. Even after taking my sleeping medication.

Ehats even worse is i suddenly started throwing up. Now everything taste like shit.


----------



## Don Vito

Veriiiiizon WireLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*goes super saiyan*


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> God damnit, Spotify. Once again something good and fuctional turned into a piece of shit. Hate the new layout and what's with all the sharing? I have a thing just for it and it's called Last.fm.


I just logged in on my computer since you posted this. 

At least the mobile version is still functional.


----------



## tacotiklah

Don Vito said:


> Veriiiiizon WireLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*goes super saiyan*



Time Warner isn't much better. I was having an epic time in the chatroom when my modem cuts out and when I come back, everyone is gone.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm still hungover. Ugh. 

Also:
Back to work tomorrow. Week off is over.


----------



## Brill

I just remebered that my ex still has a ring i gave her..

Its gonna be funbtrying to get it back....


Edit: her response toe giving her a valid question of "can i have my ring back? I live at. .." (the last words i heard from her were " i want to stab you in tje face" so i thoight i would give her my adres and have her not talk to me). Was to block my facebook account.


----------



## hairychris

Not so much mad as:

Accidentally gamed until 4:30am last night as couldn't sleep
Ran for train this morning, slipped on step, stacked a knee badly and it's starting to bother me
It's 7:30pm and I'm in the office on an Endeca (search engine) training call

Blargh


----------



## hairychris

ps I want a fucking beer NAO.


----------



## Danukenator

Last Semester: Amazing!

This Semester: NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## flexkill

Loxodrome said:


> I just remebered that my ex still has a ring i gave her..
> 
> Its gonna be funbtrying to get it back....
> 
> 
> Edit: her response toe giving her a valid question of "can i have my ring back? I live at. .." (the last words i heard from her were " i want to stab you in tje face" so i thoight i would give her my adres and have her not talk to me). Was to block my facebook account.



Don't be one of those dick head dudes that gives gifts to women then when they break it off wants the shit he GAVE her back! No couth bro, No couth.


----------



## hairychris

flexkill said:


> Don't be one of those dick head dudes that gives gifts to women then when they break it off wants the shit he GAVE her back! No couth bro, No couth.


Yeah, there's a difference between, say, moving in together and making sure you get all your stuff out (music collection, etc) and trying to get a gift back. Um, once you give something to someone it's theirs. Only thing I think might be valid is, maybe, a family heirloom as engagement ring or something, but otherwise write it off.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because fuck warmoth for charging $255 for a neck and not having one that would go good with an ibanez


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I have had less than 30 minutes sleep total in over 24 hours and I will be too busy today to actually have time to do much snoozing. I will have to live on a ton of energy drinks to get through today.


----------



## AxeHappy

hairychris said:


> Yeah, there's a difference between, say, moving in together and making sure you get all your stuff out (music collection, etc) and trying to get a gift back. Um, once you give something to someone it's theirs. Only thing I think might be valid is, maybe, a family heirloom as engagement ring or something, but otherwise write it off.



ANY engagement ring. If they break off the engagement they give the ring back. 

But gifts in general stay.


----------



## Don Vito

Spring break/still nippy outside/no car or transportation/electricity has been out since yesterday(posting from phone)/hungry and cannot cook anything for the time being

edit: back in business/have chicken in stomach


----------



## Fat-Elf

God have mercy. I have math finals tomorrow and I only started practicing today. Fuck, seriously, there are people who took the advanced math in high school and got straight A's and I struggle to pass even the basic math. Might as well start to smoke weed. It's not like my intelligence can go any lower.


----------



## jeleopard

No one in my area either answers their emails, has good Jacksons on Craigslist, or offer me shitty Jacksons.

TAKE MY IBANEZ DAMMIT. I WANT YOUR JACKSONS >:O


----------



## groovemasta

Fat-Elf said:


> God have mercy. I have math finals tomorrow and I only started practicing today. Fuck, seriously, there are people who took the advanced math in high school and got straight A's and I struggle to pass even the basic math. Might as well start to smoke weed. It's not like my intelligence can go any lower.



Um, I smoke weed pretty regularly and am taking calculus with an above 80 average. I'm not really sure it makes you less intelligent.


----------



## Brill

I told the internet company the wrong unit number (i yold them 4, and its 14.)
So i rang up to tell them that i was actually in a different unit and got it wrong ( or the phone rep misheard me). 
They lve put my instillatiin back a full week because of it..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Spotify Free, never again.. AND WHY THE FUCK EVERY COMMERCIAL IS ADVERTISING SOME STUPID UNIVERSITY LIKE I WOULD HAVE ANY REASON TO GO THERE!?


----------



## Blake1970

AC is out in the house and my roommate and I are trying to scrape up some funds for a new one. We are looking at a lot of money, but it's Texas and it's going to be a hot ass summer.


----------



## Yimmj

Im pissed as hell because guitar center has gotten my order wrong online twice, giving me F spacing Dimarzios instead of Regular spacing, they exchanged it, and said they would send it to my house, it actually went to the store, so now i have to drive 30min both ways and use a quarter tank of gas to grab the pickup that should be at my house


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

I'm totally delirious with the flu at the moment which means no teaching and no money


----------



## AxeHappy

Yimmj said:


> Im pissed as hell because guitar center has gotten my order wrong online twice, giving me F spacing Dimarzios instead of Regular spacing, they exchanged it, and said they would send it to my house, it actually went to the store, so now i have to drive 30min both ways and use a quarter tank of gas to grab the pickup that should be at my house



Should have told the mother fuckers to Express it to you.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just woke up to the news that my grandpa had passed away this morning.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Sorry to hear that man

I'm pretty disgruntled with the fact that the temperature here has stayed in the negatives for the last week and a half and is going to stay that way for another week. Some fucking spring.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I just woke up to the news that my grandpa had passed away this morning.


 I'm really sorry..

I know how it feels to lose a family member or two, and it always takes a lot out of you and your family. Hang in there


----------



## CrashRG

I'm pissed because I spent my whole shift at work, fixing fuck-ups done by guys that don't give a shit about their jobs, have been told to get their heads out of their asses several times, but somehow just keep getting away with it.


----------



## Bekanor

Tired of eating shit from women hoping that sooner or later one of them will toss me a mint.


----------



## Futurian

Why does Jaws get to have all them teeth and I only get 32..


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc bitches ain't checkin' for dudes with 6 rows of teeth... That's nature lookin' out for you, homie...


----------



## Futurian

Natural selection, divide and conquer


----------



## Konfyouzd

WITH TEETH!!!


----------



## AxeHappy

Room-mate/drummer moving out is really fucking me over. 

Going to have to start selling shit to afford all the guitars I ordered when my bills where half what they are now. Ugh.... 

And moving at the same time...


----------



## Blake1970

I'm sweating my balls off right now because the AC is gone and dead. It will be about three weeks before my roommate and I have the funds for a new one. At least it's not August lol.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Chris Broderick makes me want to quit playing guitar, and at the same time get better. 

Best situation of a love-hate thing.


----------



## Vhyle

I'm mad right now because my power company decided to take their next payment automatically, instead of allowing us to pay the bill when we normally do. So now, I'm in the hole a few hundred bucks, and it's fucking bullshit. They've NEVER done anything like this before. So we have to survive on what we have until my next payday. Since I'm military, I only get paid twice a month.


----------



## Don Vito

I had to help my parents take my dogs in to the vet, and on the way back, my mom insisted we go to Starbucks for morning coffee. Well, I was hungry as well so I got one of their breakfast sandwiches. Never again. The coffee wasn't any good either. firstworldproblems

Aside from that, I am uncomfortable with my existence once again, and need therapy.

Fack.


----------



## AxeHappy

I need to jack off like a mother fucker and can't until like Sunday. 

My balls. They're going to explode....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I had to help my parents take my dogs in to the vet, and on the way back, my mom insisted we go to Starbucks for morning coffee. Well, I was hungry as well so I got one of their breakfast sandwiches. Never again. The coffee wasn't any good either. firstworldproblems



I gotta admit that their pumpkin spice latte is out of this world.  Now I'm mad that the only Starbucks in my country is at some lousy airport..


----------



## Don Vito

Pumpkin Spice Latte is the bomb. I don't think they have it after Fall though. At least here they don't.



AxeHappy said:


> I need to jack off like a mother fucker and can't until like Sunday.
> 
> My balls. They're going to explode....


Use the force. Control your animalistic urges and become a pure minded Jedi.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Pumpkin Spice Latte is the bomb. I don't think they have it after Fall though. At least here they don't.



Yeah, it is only sold in autumn. Tried it while I was in London during my birthday vacation.


----------



## Don Vito

You can buy it in stores. I have a keurig coffee maker with pumpkin spice flavored cups and it taste pretty close to Starbucks latte. You can probably buy it as regular coffee too.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> You can buy it in stores. I have a keurig coffee maker with pumpkin spice flavored cups and it taste pretty close to Starbucks latte. You can probably buy it as regular coffee too.



I'm afraid we don't have such specialities around here.


----------



## AxeHappy

Don Vito said:


> Use the force. Control your animalistic urges and become a pure minded Jedi.



I always play a grey Jedi. MASTURBATION FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## Fat-Elf

One of my friends from school is watching a gig at this moment and he keeps updating his Facebook about it every 5 seconds. Just concentrate on the damn show. "Smart" phones have ruined the world.


----------



## Friendroid




----------



## Cynic

Fucking upset because I feel like I have no one in my life, so I'm lonely as shit.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> One of my friends from school is watching a gig at this moment and he keeps updating his Facebook about it every 5 seconds. Just concentrate on the damn show. "Smart" phones have ruined the world.


Agreed. Well social media+smartphones.

So annoying.



Cynic said:


> Fucking upset because I feel like I have no one in my life, so I'm lonely as shit.


It's absolutely crushing.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm mad because I picked a great name for my melodic black metal project(Grue, look it up) designed a logo and all, only to find another band called Grue who play, you guess it, melodic black metal.
Grue

They're pretty good too. Vocals remind me of Darkest Hour.


----------



## Demiurge

Some people have no imagination. There must be some sort of council of vagrants and druggies in my town that all met and decided that when approaching people to beg for money that they'd claim that they need the money for a bus ticket. Come on, people, think up something new. Tell me that your spaceship is in impound and you need to catch the next comet- I'll have a better chance of believing.

I was at the gas station and a brave one asked me for $50 to buy a bus ticket to Hartford (yep, about 2.5X the actual cost). I said that I had no cash, and she asked me to go to the ATM and withdraw the money. Fuck and no! If I ever gave a homeless guy change and he bought a nip- so be it; I am not paying for someone's overdose.


----------



## Bekanor

I'm sick to death of the whining and bitching that comes out of our call centre. It's not a class struggle, it's a fucking job. You're not doing us a favour by being here, we fucking pay you. If you don't want to be treated like minions, stop being useless deadshits who piss and moan about everything that's wrong and then take complete advantage of every attempt the organisation undergoes to make things better. 

Case in point: Call centre complained about communications and job updates being all over the place. So I convinced the CEO to upgrade our mail server license to allow enough accounts to give everyone an email address, so all job updates and such could go to that and everyone would get the same message. 

Not 2 days into using it, one fat old slag sends an email to all the staff bitching that her chair is uncomfortable. In response, I was asked to limit their email access to sending to supervisors and nobody else. Now they're bitching about that like they're working in Nazi occupied fucking Poland. It's a fucking work tool you mouldy old cunts, the fact that you can't send each other pictures of your fucking cats is not any concern of the organisation as a whole.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I was super pissed earlier today, but I had a talk w some friends--to include my oddly insightful inner self--and I've decided to turn lemons into lemonade. Afterwards I checked my tracking numbers and... Oh wrong thread.


----------



## AxeHappy

The future has gone from looking super bright and shiny to dark and meaningless again.


----------



## Metal_Webb

It's my birthday in 45 minutes.

I hate my birthday because people feel the need to give me shit I don't want as opposed to what I want (which is stacks of cash and sex )

But yeah.... :/


----------



## Stompmeister

I'm pissed off because my girlfriend didnt want to leave her husband despite the fact she knew that I'd giver both her and her kids that i loved dearly a better life. We loved eachother so much but she doesnt want to leave him because he had some mental + medical issues that his family could easily cope with. I wanted the kids to still see him because they get along right with him but she just isnt happy, and the kids vibe it. How can you make your kids happy if youre not happy yourself?It pisses me off to know that she'd going to be avoiding me as a boyfriend for a year. Fuck.
End rant.


----------



## Fiction

Metal_Webb said:


> It's my birthday in 45 minutes.
> 
> I hate my birthday because people feel the need to give me shit I don't want as opposed to what I want (which is stacks of cash and sex )
> 
> But yeah.... :/



First World


----------



## CrashRG

Found a Line 6 Vetta I head and Butler 4x12 cab on Craigslist for $350 and didn't pounce on the deal. Now 2 days later, it's back on Craigslist and the douche that bought it is asking $500 for the head and $350 for the cab.

FML. Shoulda bought that shit when I first saw it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Meaning to give someone negative rep but giving them positive rep.


----------



## AxeHappy

My former room-mate, and now former drummer as the band got tired of his bullshit, is likely not going to pay me the money he owes me. 

I was expecting it but it's like 550 some dollars and that's without me counting like food/gas/car/other stuff. 

A piss off.


Edit:
Upon further talking:

He was super pissed about something else, and just got laid off his temp job again. It may take a bit, but it looks like I will see at least part of the money! Yay for cooler head prevailing.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Broke two strings (low B and A strings, what the fuck) while restringing and it was the last pack, next few sets are still in transit. Won't have a playable electric til Friday


----------



## ghostred7

b/c of this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ng-personal-accident-content.html#post3483777


----------



## Murmel

A Gibson Les Paul I had borrowed fell to the floor because of a bullshit strap that came off. There was literally nothing I could do about it. Now the guitar is chipped.

Fuck.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I'm mad right now because I can't see my forehead


----------



## Don Vito

I have no money to buy the guit-fiddles I want.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm too drunk to drink the wine I bought.


----------



## Don Vito

Go take another shower.


----------



## Don Vito

Trying to switch hair color from red to blonde.

Having technical difficulties.


----------



## flexkill

Murmel said:


> A Gibson Les Paul I had borrowed fell to the floor because of a bullshit strap that came off. There was literally nothing I could do about it. Now the guitar is chipped.
> 
> Fuck.



Daaaaaaaamn


----------



## Fat-Elf

I really want to play some real motherfucking baseball. Feel the sweat running down my face and taste the dirt in my mouth but you can't just do it by yourself.


----------



## Insightibanez

I'm mad because i cant buy talent.

But then again, that's what playing covers are for....


----------



## Don Vito

I laughed at 9/11 footage. I feel like shit right now.


----------



## Demiurge

You leave my mom alone, Emeril!


----------



## Murmel

Because John Butler is much hotter than me.


----------



## Idontpersonally

they took the weed thread down?!


----------



## Don Vito

Idontpersonally said:


> they took the weed thread down?!


drugs are bad kids mkay'


----------



## Idontpersonally

local gay bar? Jw do they choose to be gay bars or are they born that way?


----------



## Don Vito

The first wave of south east humidity has hit. It only gets worse.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Deciding to stay up the whole night/day after night of heavy drinking is not a good idea. My hands are so dry they're dripping blood.

Now I just want to play guitar but I'm too lazy to clean them off my friend's pizza grease.


----------



## That_One_Person

Starter went out on my car. It is way more complicated to get to than its manual transmission counterparts. Also, the torque of my car is shaking the u-joints in the drivetrain apart. Finally, to add insult to injury, a "friend" who I took in for the weekend after his parents kicked him out scratched words into the $3k worth of paint work I just had done. Terrible day yesterday.


----------



## leandroab

My galaxy S3 is gone. Lost, stolen. I'll never know. RIP.

And it will be a long time untill I get a new smartphone. This sucks so much.


----------



## Cynic

Had to quit my band.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mad because this guy that said he'd text me to let me know when he was coming over to work on my car decided to not bother sending that text. I mean it's cool that he offered to work on the car, but I hate when people lie or get flaky. When someone tells me they are gonna do something, I expect them to do it or at least give me a heads up as to why they can't.


----------



## Insightibanez

Becuase I looked outside and saw that there was a bunch of Chemtrails in the sky....


----------



## Idontpersonally

yea whatsup with those? theyve been doing that for a long time now right. Nothing anyone can really do


----------



## Don Vito

Insightibanez said:


> Becuase I looked outside and saw that there was a bunch of Chemtrails in the sky....


*clicks on username*
*sees some Indian shit in profile picture*

that explains a lot


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Fat-Elf

I just slept 15 hours and I'm still very tired and dizzy. Staying up 32 hours, never again..


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Staying up 32 hours, never again..


You feel like a fucking champion when your head hits the pillow.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Insightibanez said:


> Becuase I looked outside and saw that there was a bunch of Chemtrails in the sky....



i think you'd get along with this guy: summit101


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh man.. The GazettE is coming to town this autumn and it would be cool to go see them but just reading some random forum posts tells that the place is going to be full of 15-yo j-pop fan girls. Well, we'll see.

On another news and why I'm really mad is that the deadline to apply for schools ends this Wednesday so I didn't have time.. I mean, I did have time all the time in the world to apply to this one school I wanted but was too lazy to do anything for it. It wouldn't even be that bad but I will be in the army next year so there goes that chance too.


----------



## AxeHappy

Life is starting to take some positive upswings for me, but it won't stop shitting all over my friends and bandmates. Fills me with violent rage. *Gah*


----------



## jeleopard

I was gonna get an apartment for next year with my friend, but he bailed a few days ago. Now I can't live in school dorms, can't find a roommate, and don't wanna live by myself


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Spent $150 on some jeans and they fit like ass


----------



## skeels

The Tax Man.


----------



## piggins411

Periphery was playing in a place that's about a 30 min walk away from me. The gig was $10 and I didn't know about it until the middle of the show tonight


----------



## Murmel

MythicSquirrel said:


> Spent $150 on some jeans and they fit like ass


Then thou shalt return them.

I assume you bought them online, because if you bought them in a store without trying them on then it was a stupid move 

I try to research exactly what kind of fit I'm after, and look really closely on the display pics to see how they fit.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm so pissed right now. I've spent so much money fixing up this goddamn car. Right when I think I've got everything wrong with it fixed, some other stupid shit goes out on it. Now the car won't come out of park and the trunk won't open either. I'm assuming it's something electrical, but I have no idea how to fix cars. Even when offering money to people to work on it (good money at that), they are lazy, flaky and unmotivated as fuck to get anything done. Meanwhile I have a 2 1/2 ton paper weight sitting there. I'm supposed to have a friend put on the new catalytic converters I just bought this friday so that I can finally put that issue to bed. But if I can't drive the car to his house, then I'm sitting here with $350 paperweights as well. 

God fucking dammit!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Murmel said:


> Then thou shalt return them.
> 
> I assume you bought them online, because if you bought them in a store without trying them on then it was a stupid move
> 
> I try to research exactly what kind of fit I'm after, and look really closely on the display pics to see how they fit.



I returned them, took a big L by not researching enough.


----------



## beersponge

*Out of beer....I'm just..out of beer....*


----------



## Ocean_Ashes

It suddenly hit me everything guitar just frustrates me these days and I've become worse than I was by not practicing enough. Everytime something gets inbetween or doesn't jive well. I'll get over it. I'm just way pissed at myself for letting it come this far.


----------



## Don Vito

Bought some cheap ass replacement speakers for my computer. Surprise, surprise...

they suck.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I rejoiced too soon. I didn't do some extra exercises for the Swedish test so if the teacher is an asshole (like she is), she gives me F for the test. Also, my dad said that he keeps the money I got for selling my keyboards. Like what the fuck? I paid those keyboards with my own money and now suddenly they're his. Well, he said that he gives me the money whenever I need to buy new strings for the guitar but what the hell, now I even have to start buying my own guitar strings? 

Then I got so fed up with the whole "being broke" thing that I decided to find a summer job but what a great idea to do that in April when there is literally nothing available. I guess I should just start selling crystal meth, anyone distributing?


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> I rejoiced too soon. I didn't do some extra exercises for the Swedish test so if the teacher is an asshole (like she is), she gives me F for the test. Also, my dad said that he keeps the money I got for selling my keyboards. Like what the fuck? I paid those keyboards with my own money and now suddenly they're his. Well, he said that he gives me the money whenever I need to buy new strings for the guitar but what the hell, now I even have to start buying my own guitar strings?
> 
> Then I got so fed up with the whole "being broke" thing that I decided to find a summer job but what a great idea to do that in April when there is literally nothing available. I guess I should just start selling crystal meth, anyone distributing?



 but at least im back...

With a vengance!

Pro tip on getting money. Dont spend money you on random things like some furry idiots do.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> but at least im back...
> 
> With a vengance!
> 
> Pro tip on getting money. Dont spend money you on random things like some furry idiots do.



Yeah, I really don't get anime fans either who don't work or study and then spends all of their monthly social security money on some pointless anime figures.


----------



## Brill

No one that i liked turned up to the local anime club..

Good thing that there was.a bus that was just leaving.


----------



## Don Vito

Night terrors, among other things...


----------



## Don Vito

I needed replacement ax after I sold my C7 Hellraiser back in January. Ended up buying a Jackson X series because they were cheap, I liked them ascetically, and I heard some people saying they were okay guitars. 

Well, I've had it for 3 months now, and I'm really dissatisfied with it. It's not nearly as good as my old DK2M I let go of, and worst of all, it's put a bad taste in my mouth regarding Jackson guitars. I may just have to buy a really expensive USA model to get the taste out. They haven't quite got down the whole mid range metal thing like LTD does.


----------



## MFB

Don Vito said:


> I needed replacement ax after I sold my C7 Hellraiser back in January. Ended up buying a Jackson X series because they were cheap, I liked them ascetically, and I heard some people saying they were okay guitars.
> 
> Well, I've had it for 3 months now, and I'm really dissatisfied with it. It's not nearly as good as my old DK2M I let go of, and worst of all, it's put a bad taste in my mouth regarding Jackson guitars. I may just have to buy a really expensive USA model to get the taste out. They haven't quite got down the whole mid range metal thing like LTD does.



A MIJ Jackson will do that just as easily as a MIA. My SLS is insane quality for what I payed and before that my only experience with Jackson was a RR3 that was only "OK" but then this one replaced the S5470 I had and thought, "Yeah, this'll do"


----------



## Idontpersonally

ate some ravioli i knew i shouldnt have, completely jacked up my stomach.

The rofl smiley guy doesnt fucking roll!!


----------



## Murmel

Because Bruno Mars's bassist looks so laid back and can dance super smoothly while playing.

I can't...


----------



## Taylor

My $700 laptop decided to take a dump, so now I get to use the money I was saving for the guitar I was going to build to buy a new laptop.


----------



## MFB

Turns out there's a $30 restocking fee when exchanging phones at the Verizon store. 99% sure they didn't make any mention of this before I did it but I really wasn't getting along with the phone I had. Not "mad" per se, more just annoyed as I probably would've waited a little longer on the upgrade.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Why did I have to drink? I wanted to pull an all-nighter playing LoL with my friend but right now I'm dead tired.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> Why did I have to drink? I wanted to pull an all-nighter playing LoL with my friend but right now I'm dead tired.



Because it's superior to playing LoL


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> Because it's superior to playing LoL



Well, shit. Should have probably bought more then because I only had two.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> Well, shit. Should have probably bought more then because I only had two.





though as much as I hate that game, if you're playing with a good group of friends I bet it's still fun.


... but then it's still probably _more_ fun while simultaneously drinking a bunch!


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> though as much as I hate that game, if you're playing with a good group of friends I bet it's still fun.
> 
> 
> ... but then it's still probably _more_ fun while simultaneously drinking a bunch!



Hah, I just got one of my friends interested in it last week so we have been playing together now and it sure is a lot of fun when you're drunk.


----------



## flexkill

Because I haven't been Divorced that long and have been seeing this pretty cute chick for a minute and she just asked me if I ever thought about being married again! WTF? Get your shit get out of my fucking life!!!


----------



## Pav

Just returned from some close friends' wedding! As much as I enjoy weddings, they remind me of how much I wish I could meet someone.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Got a female friend who is getting married soon, she's only 19.

Im really happy for her! But being at the engagement party made me realise how badly I want someone in my life...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Drinker double post. Sorry.


----------



## BlackMastodon

This town is terrible for finding women...


----------



## Idontpersonally

tried online? pof is cool if your hella patient and not too picky


----------



## pushpull7

Not paying attention to my first instincts 5min into "Prometheus" and turning it off. Man, I need that time BACK on my noggin!


----------



## Cynic

wrong thread my b


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> Not paying attention to my first instincts 5min into "Prometheus" and turning it off. Man, I need that time BACK on my noggin!



Why everyone hates? I liked it???


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn, I overslept when I promised to my friend to wake up at midday.


----------



## flexkill

Why can people not read the Ad before responding to it?

I have a Bass for sale and in this description it says: International OK? : No

I then receive a PM asking this: how can i realize our deal? I'm from country - Latvia.


----------



## Brill

Because my friend has the biggest dick of a boyfriend. Not only isvhe terrible ti everyone, but he is fucked up to her.. The dick tells her that she is stupid and wrong all the time, doesnt let hang out with other male friends, crys when she tell hims to be a nicer person, keeps her up all night and says she is mean to him for no reason...

It really pisses me off because she is an awesome person, who is just depressed as fuck and cant hang out with me..


----------



## Rebelyellz

I was on here 6 years ago, and was so shocked by all of the Racist on here.. I think you all can stick this Racist org up where it doesn't shine..


----------



## flexkill

Rebelyellz said:


> I was on here 6 years ago, and was so shocked by all of the Racist on here.. I think you all can stick this Racist org up where it doesn't shine..


----------



## Danukenator

Rebelyellz said:


> I was on here 6 years ago, and was so shocked by all of the Racist on here.. I think you all can stick this Racist org up where it doesn't shine..


 
Have you been butthurt for the past 6 years?


----------



## Fiction

Danukenator said:


> Have you been butthurt for the past 6 years?





That was like 3 generations of sso users ago.

We are the Multi-Cultural LGBT Enthusiast Tone Chasers! MCLETC.


----------



## groverj3

One of my guitars is in such desperate need of a fret dressing that it's practically unplayable and there are only two shops in town that I can take it to since my previous tech stopped doing work on guitars for the time being.

Shop one is chain within the state, but they send guitars to their Lansing store for repairs and I wasn't very impressed with them the last time I had them work on something.

Shop two I have never been to, but is one of those local stores that only sells vintage stuff. I'm inclined not to trust that they will know what they're doing with a guitar that doesn't have 21 medium frets and single coils . Especially because I keep this guitar in C standard tuning with 12s on it.


----------



## tacotiklah

Fiction said:


> That was like 3 generations of sso users ago.
> 
> We are the Multi-Cultural LGBT Enthusiast Tone Chasers! MCLETC.




People like me happened.  

I was gonna post something that was irritating me, but I realize it actually pales in comparison to being butthurt for 6 years over something a random person said on the internet. 

It takes a special kind of anger and people-pleasing attitude to spend 6 years giving a fuck about what other people on the internet say about you. Well done!


----------



## flexkill

groverj3 said:


> Shop two I have never been to, but is one of those local stores that only sells vintage stuff. I'm inclined not to trust that they will know what they're doing with a guitar that doesn't have 21 medium frets and single coils . Especially because I keep this guitar in C standard tuning with 12s on it.



These type of shops are usually the best in my experience.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because people are actually defending circumcision. It fills me with such an odd combination of rage, disgust and sadness.


----------



## groverj3

flexkill said:


> These type of shops are usually the best in my experience.



It's looking like I'm going to have to take a leap of faith with them


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

AxeHappy said:


> Because people are actually defending circumcision. It fills me with such an odd combination of rage, disgust and sadness.



as a straight man it feels wied to have an opinion on how dicks look but cut>uncut


----------



## pushpull7

My next-door-neighbor is being carted off to the hospital


----------



## Jakke

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> as a straight man it feels wied to have an opinion on how dicks look but cut>uncut



Oh, you should hear the shallow opinions on penises out there. Mainly that it's "gross" with men who are not circumcised.


----------



## flexkill

Jakke said:


> Oh, you should hear the shallow opinions on penises out there. Mainly that it's "gross" with men who are not circumcised.


Your all dirty Heathen bastards!!!!  Joking of course....why the fuck this matters to anyone is


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Four assignments due for uni this friday, THANK FUCK I've got two weeks off after


----------



## Brill

I bought a $450 microphone and i dont sing or really need it... The only reason i bought it was so i could record people i knows vocals, but now suddenly no one wants to..


----------



## Faine

Loxodrome said:


> I bought a $450 microphone and i dont sing or really need it... The only reason i bought it was so i could record people i knows vocals, but now suddenly no one wants to..


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Loxodrome said:


> I bought a $450 microphone and i dont sing or really need it... The only reason i bought it was so i could record people i knows vocals, but now suddenly no one wants to..



Why spend that much money if it aint going to be used by you directly?


----------



## ZEBOV

My air conditioner unit is frozen because my sister set the thermostat to 68F.


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> I bought a $450 microphone and i dont sing or really need it... The only reason i bought it was so i could record people i knows vocals, but now suddenly no one wants to..


Dude... we had a thread.

WE HAD A THREAD GOD DAMN IT!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/226687-tips-saving.html


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Not angry right now so much as baffled and frustrated. Why the hell does anyone ever bother to anonymously neg rep anyone? If somebody said something you don't like, address them openly and allow them a chance at a retort. Be a man. Doing it anonymously is essentially starting an argument that the other person isn't allowed to participate in, while thumbing your nose at them behind a two-way mirror, like a coward.

For the record, I've never neg repped anyone, for any reason, ever. Anonymously or otherwise. I think it's petty and vindinctive. When I've got a problem with something that bothers me enough that I need to say my piece, I click the "Quote" button, not the "Rep" button, because I have testicles.

And to do it in a _locked_ thread so I can't even address the issue to the anonymous cowards in the thread.... ugh. People can be so lame.



/pettyranting.


----------



## AxeHappy

I used to sign my neg-rep but then I found out that the higher ups don't want us too. 

I give it out *REALLY* rarely anyways.


----------



## Don Vito

I've been anonymously negged for the weirdest things. Like one time I posted Gangnam Style(was drunk) in the "What are you listening to?" thread, and got a message saying "no cat meme". I got negged in the same thread for posting a Norwegian lullaby.

The only time rep really matters is when it's in large quantities, because it actually shows the quality of the person's average post.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

AxeHappy said:


> I used to sign my neg-rep but then I found out that the higher ups don't want us too.
> 
> I give it out *REALLY* rarely anyways.



Yeah, I suppose I'm more advocating calling a person you disagree with out in the thread in question instead of anonymously negging, rather than signing your negs instead.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My beagle back in the US flipped out on my sister again, so my parents had her (the beagle) put down. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper bummed. More shocked and sad and weirdo-hollow-feeling than mad, or whatever, but I had to vent somewhere besides facebook.

My beagle and my sister had never really gotten along, and she had flipped out on her once before when she thought my sister was trying to take some food she had snuck under the table. I don't know what prompted it this time, but last I had heard was that they were getting along swimmingly, with Maude (beagle) even sleeping outside my sister's room when my sister was feeling particularly sick (she's been in poor health for most of her life and has been on chemo a few times recently).

I know that when the choice is between a daughter and a dog the obvious choice is the daughter, but... I don't know. I wish they would've talked to me about it first, tried to find some other options. I'd have wired them some money for obedience school, or to have her sent to a nice place that takes care of troubled dogs, but my Dad decided the choices were either the pound or putting her down, and he went for what he considered to be the more humane of the two.

I just feel so... shitty. I loved that dog, and this was just so out of nowhere compared to what I'd been hearing from home over the last couple months. I never got a chance to go home and visit last year because I couldn't afford the time off or the plane ticket (surprise medical bills), so the last time I saw her was when I left home for the airport before coming here over a year ago. Now I'll never get to see her again.

Blah blah whine whine. I wish I didn't live alone right now.


----------



## Brill

Don Vito said:


> I've been anonymously negged for the weirdest things. Like one time I posted Gangnam Style(was drunk) in the "What are you listening to?" thread, and got a message saying "no cat meme". I got negged in the same thread for posting a Norwegian lullaby.
> 
> The only time rep really matters is when it's in large quantities, because it actually shows the quality of the person's average post.



My posts are terrible then 


Oh yeah... And im mad because of tesltra customer support... Fucking mad as all shit.. 3 months ive been paying for internet, 2 of them i wasnt living in a place that could get it.. And now ive been waiting a month for them to get it


----------



## mcd

^weak dude my heart goes out to you as a dog lover myself. I almost cried when we had to rehome a dog cause he got to aggressive when my wife got pregnant


edit: this is for grand moff tim. I got ninja'd


----------



## flexkill

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I wish they would've talked to me about it first, tried to find some other options.



I think they should have definitely called you first. To talk to someone after and be like, oh by the way, not right at all.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I will never drive into the busiest intersection of the town during the rush hour.


----------



## peagull

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My beagle back in the US flipped out on my sister again, so my parents had her (the beagle) put down. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper bummed. More shocked and sad and weirdo-hollow-feeling than mad, or whatever, but I had to vent somewhere besides facebook.
> 
> My beagle and my sister had never really gotten along, and she had flipped out on her once before when she thought my sister was trying to take some food she had snuck under the table. I don't know what prompted it this time, but last I had heard was that they were getting along swimmingly, with Maude (beagle) even sleeping outside my sister's room when my sister was feeling particularly sick (she's been in poor health for most of her life and has been on chemo a few times recently).
> 
> I know that when the choice is between a daughter and a dog the obvious choice is the daughter, but... I don't know. I wish they would've talked to me about it first, tried to find some other options. I'd have wired them some money for obedience school, or to have her sent to a nice place that takes care of troubled dogs, but my Dad decided the choices were either the pound or putting her down, and he went for what he considered to be the more humane of the two.
> 
> I just feel so... shitty. I loved that dog, and this was just so out of nowhere compared to what I'd been hearing from home over the last couple months. I never got a chance to go home and visit last year because I couldn't afford the time off or the plane ticket (surprise medical bills), so the last time I saw her was when I left home for the airport before coming here over a year ago. Now I'll never get to see her again.
> 
> Blah blah whine whine. I wish I didn't live alone right now.





Dude, I... wow. An e-hug is a paltry offering when faced with that situation. I'm bummed so I dread to think how you feel.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I find the original meme i was looking for 2 days later and, cant edit the old one.. .. Well this shit happens to me an f'n lot


----------



## Don Vito

I clicked on the Spotify ad for Avril Lavigne's new song, and listened to it.


----------



## AxeHappy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My beagle back in the US flipped out on my sister again, so my parents had her (the beagle) put down. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper bummed. More shocked and sad and weirdo-hollow-feeling than mad, or whatever, but I had to vent somewhere besides facebook.
> 
> My beagle and my sister had never really gotten along, and she had flipped out on her once before when she thought my sister was trying to take some food she had snuck under the table. I don't know what prompted it this time, but last I had heard was that they were getting along swimmingly, with Maude (beagle) even sleeping outside my sister's room when my sister was feeling particularly sick (she's been in poor health for most of her life and has been on chemo a few times recently).
> 
> I know that when the choice is between a daughter and a dog the obvious choice is the daughter, but... I don't know. I wish they would've talked to me about it first, tried to find some other options. I'd have wired them some money for obedience school, or to have her sent to a nice place that takes care of troubled dogs, but my Dad decided the choices were either the pound or putting her down, and he went for what he considered to be the more humane of the two.
> 
> I just feel so... shitty. I loved that dog, and this was just so out of nowhere compared to what I'd been hearing from home over the last couple months. I never got a chance to go home and visit last year because I couldn't afford the time off or the plane ticket (surprise medical bills), so the last time I saw her was when I left home for the airport before coming here over a year ago. Now I'll never get to see her again.
> 
> Blah blah whine whine. I wish I didn't live alone right now.





I don't even know what to say. That is just so sad Sir.


----------



## Jakke

Don Vito said:


> I clicked on the Spotify ad for Avril Lavigne's new song, and listened to it.



As I don't have ads (Premium biatch) I had to actively look it up. What in all the hells possessed me to do that, we'll never know.

A more pressing question is however: why was Taylor Swift singing, and what has she done with Avril Lavigne?


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm tabbing this awesome into the Guitar Pro but too bad it isn't mine.


----------



## AxeHappy

Today. I am mad right now because of Today. 

The whole fucking day can fuck right the fucking hell off. 

...Fuck.


----------



## tacotiklah

AxeHappy said:


> Today. I am mad right now because of Today.
> 
> The whole fucking day can fuck right the fucking hell off.
> 
> ...Fuck.









I'm mad because my sleep schedule is all fucked up and I'm not being as productive as I should be. I also have a fuck ton of homework to get done in one week's time, and still find time to run other errands. I'd joke about cloning myself but the thought of two of me running (re: waddling) around frightens me.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I got a drop of nitric acid on my finger today at work and still fucking hurts like a motherfucker. At least its not on my fretting hand.


----------



## tacotiklah

And my fury intensifies as I put the key in my ignition to go to class and lo and behold the car does not start. In fact, no electrical at all works.

Fucking. Joy.


----------



## tm20

can't find the correct size alan key to tighten the truss rod  fuck


----------



## Hyacinth

Because I can't find a fucking job.


----------



## flexkill

I have a never ending battle with depression, I have it mostly under control now....BUT today it has reared it's ugly head. It takes every ounce of motivation out of me and I can't think of one positive thing in my life....even though there are plenty.

FUCK YOU !!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brill

Beacuse its the school holidays forbthe next 2 weeks, and i have nothing to do, my school friends do not like hanging with me outside of school and im forcinn myself to save for the gitar im buying, so i dont have any money to spend on a day out..

I should be getting internet though, so kinda hapoy about that.


----------



## annemaniskha

I am mad right now because I am working late hours today, my boss wants me to upload all the pages and then leave office. I am very furious


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm a work... I could be sleeping... Or practicing...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because tomorrow I will have a 15 minute private singing session with my music teacher but I always get very anxious and nervous around her, or pretty much any older people than me.


----------



## tacotiklah

flexkill said:


> I have a never ending battle with depression, I have it mostly under control now....BUT today it has reared it's ugly head. It takes every ounce of motivation out of me and I can't think of one positive thing in my life....even though there are plenty.
> 
> FUCK YOU !!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr



I woke up with this same issue as well. The motivation is not there. I foresee many cups of coffee in my future just to even be able to make a trip to the auto parts store today, and come back and take an online test for school.


----------



## Pav

When I feel depression overtaking me, I roll a joint and tell it to fuck off, then go play guitar or a nice, engrossing video game. Obviously not necessarily a cure-all for everyone, but finding solace in the little details of life have helped me more than any prescription.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

My girlfriend's friend died last night, and I'm mad because she wants to parade around tomorrow at the mall in honor of her by wearing drug related clothing and mushroom necklaces. I'm mad because that's fucking disrespectful and she shouldn't remember her that way. I don't think people want to remember a 17 year old girl who died in a car crash, to be recognized as a drug user. I didn't know the girl, but come on, really? 

Sorry for the rant, had to get it off my chest.


----------



## musicaldeath

Started a new job a month ago. Tuesday we get informed that the client we were working for does not have the funding to proceed forward. Our company goes "Oh shit." Today they layoff a bunch of us, including myself. Yay.


----------



## flavenstein

ghstofperdition said:


> depressed






levijaymz said:


> awful things






musicaldeath said:


> lost job




I'm not sure what I was expecting, but this is not a very uplifting thread. I came here to post about how I never buy enough milk, but I think I'll pass now


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!

I just deleted 4 songs I wrote because they sound some other songs written before....
CRAP....

that's it gotta move in a different musical direction.


----------



## Black43

Because my band wants to do softer stuff, and i don't. Really fucks me off


----------



## Insightibanez

Just got off work where I had to wait on a bunch of rude, impatient people


----------



## Cynic

It's been more than a week since I quit my band, but every once in a while I still think about it and get pissed off. How dare they (a couple of them) tell me that I'm selfish and inconsiderate when I drove them around (including shows), bought them food when they didn't have the money to get any, put in more money towards the band than either one of them, provided the practice space, still haven't fully paid me back for the logo, let them bum cigarettes, etc. Some fucking people...


----------



## skeels

^Yup. My roommate is a lazy fuck. 

"Dude, can I borrow your car to go to the liquor store?"

"Why don't you just drive your Jeep?"

"Aw, it's all muddy where I park."

"You mean in the free parking spot that I got you at the neighbor's while I pay for a parking permit so I can park on the street because you've got outstanding parking tickets, out of state plates and you don't have your title so you couldn't even register the thing here even if you wanted to pay the freaking forty five bucks and you could even do it online, so you wouldn't have to get your lazy ass of the couch?"

"Yeah. Dude, I'm just going to the liquor store."

"Why don't you go buy some fucking milk. Every week I fucking buy a gallon of milk so my two year old daughter can have a little bottle of milk when she comes over and every week that's all there is, because I don't drink a fucking drop of it and you lay on the couch for weeks on end and when I'm going out the door, because I'm busy and have shit to do, you yell 'Dude! Can you pick up some milk? We're almost out! And some butter? And some eggs? There's a sale, but it ends today!' "

"Dude, I just want to go to the liquor store."

*sigh*


----------



## Insightibanez

Cynic said:


> It's been more than a week since I quit my band, but every once in a while I still think about it and get pissed off. How dare they (a couple of them) tell me that I'm selfish and inconsiderate when I drove them around (including shows), bought them food when they didn't have the money to get any, put in more money towards the band than either one of them, provided the practice space, still haven't fully paid me back for the logo, let them bum cigarettes, etc. Some fucking people...


 

I know how you feel, Bro!! I went through the same with my band mates, but they kicked me out instead of me quitting.

Long story short, they were never my firends, just acquaintances that I was in a band with...


----------



## Cynic

skeels said:


> ^Yup. My roommate is a lazy fuck.
> 
> "Dude, can I borrow your car to go to the liquor store?"
> 
> "Why don't you just drive your Jeep?"
> 
> "Aw, it's all muddy where I park."
> 
> "You mean in the free parking spot that I got you at the neighbor's while I pay for a parking permit so I can park on the street because you've got outstanding parking tickets, out of state plates and you don't have your title so you couldn't even register the thing here even if you wanted to pay the freaking forty five bucks and you could even do it online, so you wouldn't have to get your lazy ass of the couch?"
> 
> "Yeah. Dude, I'm just going to the liquor store."
> 
> "Why don't you go buy some fucking milk. Every week I fucking buy a gallon of milk so my two year old daughter can have a little bottle of milk when she comes over and every week that's all there is, because I don't drink a fucking drop of it and you lay on the couch for weeks on end and when I'm going out the door, because I'm busy and have shit to do, you yell 'Dude! Can you pick up some milk? We're almost out! And some butter? And some eggs? There's a sale, but it ends today!' "
> 
> "Dude, I just want to go to the liquor store."
> 
> *sigh*



Sounds like a gigantic faggot. Advertise for a new roommate.


----------



## mcd

Im fucking super mad! I couldn't find a house under 500k that i liked here, and now that im gonna rent...I can't find a place that will take pets. Fuck hawaii!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Because I have to be a taxi.


----------



## Rykov

I'm mad because my nascent band direly needs someone behind the drumkit who can play worth a shit, unlike me. I'm supposed to be primarily a guitarist/vocalist, and now I'm filling in drums as well by necessity because we can't find a drummer, in our area, around our age, who wants to play the kind of music we play, and of us three I'm the only one with any kind of drumming experience whatsoever.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle

what makes me mad? i just made a killer drunkin breakfast but burned my toast.


----------



## asher

Girl I had plans with tonight ended up going to a different party first and wound up drunk enough to just pass out on a couch there. =/


----------



## ASoC

Was fixing the solo in a tab of Shortest Straw that I have (I had a picture of the tab book handy) when guitar pro decided to crash on me. Guess I'm doing this another day


----------



## Michael T

*Bernie Rico JR 
**
*


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fucking fuck! First I secretly take my dad's car to drive to the supermarket. They don't have what I'm looking for so that trip ended up completely in vain. Then I come back home and decide to take a bus to the city only to miss it by 50 meters because just this once the asshole bus decided to be early instead of late. 

If this is what you have to go through just to buy one damn dvd of tv series then fuck it. Way to ruin one perfect Saturday.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

GC needs to update their freaking used site,everything I`ve inquiered about has already been sold, some stuff for a while...


----------



## oracles

mr_rainmaker said:


> GC needs to update their freaking used site,everything I`ve inquiered about has already been sold, some stuff for a while...



Every fuckin' time.


----------



## daniel_95

Chi Cheng died and now I'm sad, listening to Adrenaline over and over :'(
Plus, school starts again tomorrow


----------



## Brill

Because i have no patience anymore. I just get pissed off and annoyed when i try to do anything. Practicing guutar makes me angry as i cant find a tone that i like. And i just find myself telling people to shut up because everything they say just pisses me off..
And im also bored as fuck.


----------



## Faine

Because Chi Cheng... Rip man


----------



## Don Vito

Bad haircut. Anxiety.


----------



## Jakke

How come Ke$ha gets money for being a drunken skank? I could be an alcoholized man-whore for half that price...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This popped up on my news feed. 

Yahoo!


----------



## Insightibanez

levijaymz said:


> This popped up on my news feed.
> 
> Yahoo!



What a pretentious ass clown!!!

Not you, Justin.


----------



## Nile

levijaymz said:


> My girlfriend's friend died last night, and I'm mad because she wants to parade around tomorrow at the mall in honor of her by wearing drug related clothing and mushroom necklaces. I'm mad because that's fucking disrespectful and she shouldn't remember her that way. I don't think people want to remember a 17 year old girl who died in a car crash, to be recognized as a drug user. I didn't know the girl, but come on, really?
> 
> Sorry for the rant, had to get it off my chest.



This post is a few days old but that is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm going to see the band I have been the most excited to see for at least the last 6 years live tomorrow. Killswitch fucking Engage. Am I excited? Well, I should be jumping through the roof right now but I'm not because I have some damn funeral this weekend what makes me kinda depressed. I think the whole funeral thing is outdated and lame. I'd rather remember the person who died as I knew him than having the last memory of him lying in some casket. Some people may like funerals and it might be respectful towards the dead person but not everybody want take part in those kind of events.


----------



## Murmel

Some dickhead stole my Les Paul.


----------



## spectrrrrrre

spawnofthesith said:


> I got a drop of nitric acid on my finger today at work and still fucking hurts like a motherfucker. At least its not on my fretting hand.


 
At least it wasn't Hydrofluoric!


----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> Some dickhead stole my Les Paul.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm pissed because every time there's a bombing or shooting, some assclown wants to be "edgy" and post really dark shit. They can't even wait a few days to let people grieve, they just have to prove time and time again (and with the greatest expediency) that they are assholes. I'm all for freedom of speech and opinions, but if you feel you have to be "that guy", then I will exercise my right to tell you to fuck all the way off.


----------



## Jakke

Liberia, it was like fucking Fallout down there
The Vice Guide to Liberia
^Pretty heavy warning for cannibalism.


----------



## AxeHappy

My will to live has been sapped again.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Someone ripped a major fart at KsE gig and it stuck on me even as I took a shower.


----------



## muffinbutton

Was planning on asking a girl out at a show on friday, just found out she might not be able to go.


----------



## texshred777

Divorce finalized Dec17, two weeks shy of year end. Unfortunately, my withholdings all year were based on married with a kid. So, I owe the gov't 1500 00. Ex wife said she'd split her refund to help me cover that and nope..all spent.


----------



## Decapitated666

It's impossible to find a drummer who is at the age of 17 near the town of Summit, NJ who can play Progressive Death Metal and isn't a raging cockmonger.


----------



## texshred777

Kev, I consider you a legit friend. Let me say I agree with Jess about easing up on worrying about dating. I'm not saying to give up on it or short yourself from possible experiences, just don't worry about it. 

I don't consider you a loser or a burden in any way. I enjoy speaking with you.

Lastly, there was something else..


----------



## Insightibanez

I can't eat any more blue cheese stuffed burgers topped with bacon and green chili. Because in full


----------



## BlackMastodon

^First world problem if I ever heard one.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm really tired of people starting shit with me in public because of who I am and how I look. It's one thing to have the million and one stares and snickers, but to actively interrupt me while I'm typing a term paper just to put me down about who I am.... Gah!!!! 

Never have I ever wanted to strangle another human being as much as I did today...


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Someone ripped a major fart at KsE gig and it stuck on me even as I took a shower.


----------



## AxeHappy

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm really tired of people starting shit with me in public because of who I am and how I look. It's one thing to have the million and one stares and snickers, but to actively interrupt me while I'm typing a term paper just to put me down about who I am.... Gah!!!!
> 
> Never have I ever wanted to strangle another human being as much as I did today...


 



I am mad because of Yoga. Fuck yoga. Fuck yoga and it's mystical bullshit. Fuck yoga and it's ineffective workout process. Fuck yoga and it's brain washing women. Fuck Yoga.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I hate that you can get neg'd for the same comment for eternity

Lol @ yoga . Fuck yea i do yoga insturctors whats wrong with yoga youre supposed to be drenched in sweat at the end of a good workout 





I see nothing to hate there^ call me crazy


----------



## mcd

Im mad at this picture as a veteran!

http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t426/jarmcd/66878_356055331179713_1910496045_n_zps6992eb88.jpg
heres my FB rant on it, cause so many boot assholes wanna post this shit.

Getting a little tired of seeing this. The people in Boston did not sign up for combat, they signed up for a marathon. We signed up to do a job with an inherit danger. All of us that have seen Iraq or Afghanistan are conditioned and better prepared for events like this. And when one of us is hit we all hurt, and band together around each other to get through it. There is no sentiment or condolence from someone that's never been there that can match that of your brothers. Remember that even if America forgot us, we never forgot America. The events this week are truly tragic, just like the loss of every brother/sister in arms we've lost the last 11 years.

I wanna know what the fuck ever happened to the silent dignity of combat?


EDIT: Apparently the pic was to harsh, wanna see gore watch the news.


----------



## Genome

Yeah, you could have linked that picture.


----------



## mcd

Genome said:


> Yeah, you could have linked that picture.



worse pics are all over the news, didn't see a reason to. I'll edit it


----------



## Fat-Elf

mcd said:


> I wanna know what the fuck ever happened to the silent dignity of combat?



There's your problem. Nobody forces you to join the army and go to the Middle East. People know that there is death in war, but a bomb going off in middle of a(n American) city is a different story. Just my :2cc:

I'm mad because I have headache.


----------



## Brill

Didn't the US also bomb A wedding by accident on the same day as the Boston bombings?


----------



## mcd

Fat-Elf said:


> There's your problem. Nobody forces you to join the army and go to the Middle East. People know that there is death in war, but a bomb going off in middle of a(n American) city is a different story. Just my :2cc:
> 
> I'm mad because I have headache.



You obviously didn't read my rant.

EDIT: Yes they did loxodrome


----------



## Jake

Loxodrome said:


> Didn't the US also bomb A wedding by accident on the same day as the Boston bombings?


No that keeps getting reported everywhere by people looking for attention on facebook and such, but in reality that bombing happened in 2002.
US bomb kills 30 at Afghan wedding | Mail Online


----------



## groverj3

Took my old beater Jackson DXMG to a shop to have the frets leveled, one of the only things I don't do myself. Got charged $130. Thought it was high, but that included a setup and intonation adjustment, etc... so whatever, it's the only shop in town and I had no other options.

Came to pick it up today, and it wasn't done yet. Also, the "guitar tech" put it in the wrong fucking tuning. It says C standard tuning on the damn receipt I got, it was in drop C. Also, he put 5 springs in the back, totally unnecessary, I had it balanced in the same tuning with the same string gauge (12s) with 3 springs in a /|\ pattern.

I should just open a fucking guitar store. I don't know everything, but at least I know what C fucking standard tuning is.

I told him how to fix his fuck ups and that I would come pick it up tomorrow. Ready or not, I'll take it home. I'll likely have to redo everything myself.

The frets looked shiny, hopefully that means they at least leveled them...


----------



## mcd

^Don't pay for that man. I had to show a local store how to set a floyd its amazing the shit they don't know


----------



## groverj3

mcd said:


> ^Don't pay for that man. I had to show a local store how to set a floyd its amazing the shit they don't know



If it wasn't for the fret leveling, I wouldn't have taken it anywhere... unfortunately I don't have the tools. I've become almost totally self-sufficient for setup and repair work because I have only found one person who knows wtf they're doing other than myself and he's no longer doing repair work. If it isn't perfect tomorrow I will become a fire breathing bastard of a customer and tell them where they can shove it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

What the hell is wrong with my internet connection. Browsing and playing works fine but Youtube videos take forever to download even on 360p and even Spotify lags. Time to reset the modem.


----------



## JEngelking

Not so much mad as I am just frustrated about it, but after being extremely motivated the past couple days (doing lots of cleaning, being productive), I was gonna start my makeshift exercise routine today, but the weather denied me that opportunity.


----------



## skeels

^ Yeah the weather around here has been sucking hard.

And not in a good way....


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> Not so much mad as I am just frustrated about it, but after being extremely motivated the past couple days (doing lots of cleaning, being productive), I was gonna start my makeshift exercise routine today, but the weather denied me that opportunity.



We're on for T-storms today, looks like. It had been so nice, too.

On the other hand, it'll help turn my car back to silver from the pollen-green it is...


----------



## That_One_Person

Friend #1 announced to another (#2) that the reason she wasn't contacting anyone for 8 days was because she (#1) tried to kill herself. The friend she told (#2) is freaking out and super sad right now. I'm just pissed because the girl who she told (#2) is going through a tough time already.


----------



## JEngelking

skeels said:


> ^ Yeah the weather around here has been sucking hard.
> 
> And not in a good way....





asher said:


> We're on for T-storms today, looks like. It had been so nice, too.
> 
> On the other hand, it'll help turn my car back to silver from the pollen-green it is...



It's been heavy t-storms the past couple days for us too. I like it when it rains, (granted I hope for the sake of everyone subjected to the heavy flooding it doesn't for a little while). The issue today was it just all of a sudden dropped to 35 degrees from like 65 and there's a little snowfall as a result.  Luckily it's not sticking.


----------



## MFB

Pretty sure I got ticketed without being pulled over or had any sort of warning today while on my way to work. May have to call up the bank tomorrow and see what this nice $110 donation to the Commonwealth is all about


----------



## asher

Because I've had this flight home booked for two months but wasn't able to get checked in last night, and when I get here its oversold and because I didn't already have a said I got bumped off it. Best option is getting a ride to Richmond to fly later...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I take videogames too seriously.


----------



## asher

asher said:


> Because I've had this flight home booked for two months but wasn't able to get checked in last night, and when I get here its oversold and because I didn't already have a said I got bumped off it. Best option is getting a ride to Richmond to fly later...


 
Re routed Richmond -> Philly -> San Francisco. Now sitting on the tarmac in Philly because SFO has a runway closure, with an estimated delay time of 45 minutes...


----------



## Don Vito

Went to Burger King. Did not have it my way.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Pretty sure I got ticketed without being pulled over or had any sort of warning today while on my way to work. May have to call up the bank tomorrow and see what this nice $110 donation to the Commonwealth is all about


 
Cameras?


----------



## jeleopard

I traded an Ibanez SR885 with a 2TEK bridge to some guy for a Schecter Stiletto Elite a little while back, and now I want my Ibanez back and he won't give it to me 

I'm about to cry 

Ugh. Now he says he'll sell it back to me. Like what the hell. He even said he really likes the neck on the Schecter


----------



## Fat-Elf

This asshole right here. If I ever see him driving around here again, I will ruthlessly drive over him.


----------



## Jarmake

I'm mad because I sold my fernandes resona and local postal service lost the fucking package. It was supposed to be paid by the receiver when getting it, but now I'm quite frankly shit out of luck and short hundreds of euros. Thanks, Itella.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well I'm not really mad so much as inconvenienced by my own damn clumsiness...

I managed to cut the hell out of my thumb on my left hand last night making snacks... Then while I was asleep I jammed the ever living hell outa my pinky on my right hand... I can't type, fap or play instruments [properly]...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My brain says I am angry about it taking so long for Ran Guitars to finish my build. But it's almost done


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> Well I'm not really mad so much as inconvenienced by my own damn clumsiness...
> 
> I managed to cut the hell out of my thumb on my left hand last night making snacks... Then while I was asleep I jammed the ever living hell outa my pinky on my right hand... I can't type, fap or play instruments [properly]...


You could always fap like a gentleman with your pinky sticking straight out. 
It does suck ass when you have a cut on your fingers or hand that affects your playing. Can't do anything for a few days until it heals up. No es bueno.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

My truss rod cover screws won't budge.


----------



## asher

Played a pretty awesome house show/party on Friday. Guy we know took pictures. They went up on Facebook:
26 pictures, half are our lead/singer, some of those have the sax player, about four of the sax player's hands, like four of the bassist.

One fucking picture of my hands and one with my face in the background. the fuck?

Like, I'm not super vain or anything, but it's our last goddamn show and we played our hearts out and ONE SINGLE PICTURE would have been you know. nice and stuff.


----------



## piggins411

Studying super late into super late into the night. Nothing like a healthy dose of thermodynamics and calc 3 to keep you awake


----------



## morrowcosom

^ 
I had to pull an all-nighter myself (I did not go to bed) to get an unexpectedly big computer project finished. 

Man, do I feel like shit. I feel hot and sick and my stomach hurts like hell.


----------



## Cynic

asher said:


> Played a pretty awesome house show/party on Friday. Guy we know took pictures. They went up on Facebook:
> 26 pictures, half are our lead/singer, some of those have the sax player, about four of the sax player's hands, like four of the bassist.
> 
> One fucking picture of my hands and one with my face in the background. the fuck?
> 
> Like, I'm not super vain or anything, but it's our last goddamn show and we played our hearts out and ONE SINGLE PICTURE would have been you know. nice and stuff.



Was it a professional photographer? Did you move around at all? I know that photographers can be more drawn to movement than the guy just standing there looking down at his fretboard.


----------



## Alimination

Sallie Mae fucked me in the ass. 




Again! Gah!


----------



## asher

Cynic said:


> Was it a professional photographer? Did you move around at all? I know that photographers can be more drawn to movement than the guy just standing there looking down at his fretboard.



Not paid for being there pro, we're way too small for that lol, but I know he's worked professionally. Not at concerts though I don't think. Was definitely moving around... I've talked to him, apparently it was mostly a horrible horrible lighting thing. but:

some came out okay in a similar spot, I think there should have been more to work with;
having done similar stuff myself I'm pretty sure he could have pushed the camera more.

Mostly just really disappointed.


----------



## Bekanor

Call centre staff are complaining about their fingers hurting from dialing phones all day. 

That has now translated to me having to figure out a cheap softphone solution that will work with our SIP trunk/GSM gateway convoluted telephony network. 

I fucking hate the call centre, just fucking die and quit complaining. I can guarantee that they'll bitch about whatever solution I manage to come up with, none of them are even remotely technologically literate and they'll piss and moan about not being consulted when they have absolutely nothing to contribute to the process other than negativity and time-wasting ruminations on how things should be done with no idea whatsoever on what infrastructure we already have in place.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Bekanor said:


> Call centre staff are complaining about their fingers hurting from dialing phones all day.
> 
> That has now translated to me having to figure out a cheap softphone solution that will work with our SIP trunk/GSM gateway convoluted telephony network.
> 
> I fucking hate the call centre, just fucking die and quit complaining.




Isn't "Harden the fuck up" the mandatory response in situations like those?


----------



## Bekanor

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Isn't "Harden the fuck up" the mandatory response in situations like those?



It would be if we were dealing with reasonable human beings. What we have are a bunch of old bitches who would cease to function if they stopped whining and complaining for even a second. 

I swear to god it's like they want this place to go belly up and be out of a job.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally went to school to record our music diploma songs but we only could record one guitar at a time so in the end I didn't get to record anything and now my ears ring more than after the KsE concert as the drummer played as loud as he could and I didn't have ear plugs.


----------



## Insightibanez

I'm at work, Instead of ......


----------



## AxeHappy

My car insurance just sent me a cancellation notice because apparently I didn't pay a bill they didn't send me. That is lovely. 

I also have to pull an extra $900 out of my ass now. Also lovely.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought a router bit back in October and I can't for the life of me find it now. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BlackMastodon said:


> You could always fap like a gentleman with your pinky sticking straight out.



Somehow I'm just stuck on the phrase "fap like a gentleman..." 



BlackMastodon said:


> Bought a router bit back in October and I can't for the life of me find it now. Grumble grumble.



That's always the way... Until you cave and buy another one... Then it'll somehow have been sitting on your coffee table the whole goddamn time. This happens to me all the time with pretty much any tool I own. Organization... Gotta get me some of that.


----------



## Church2224

Pissed at the fact that I cannot relate to people my own age...only people older than me...


----------



## Sean1242

Because I'm a lefty...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Church2224 said:


> Pissed at the fact that I cannot relate to people my own age...only people older than me...



Oh that's always been the case for me. It only makes me mad when it comes to dating... Because although I can relate to the women that are older than me better, I feel like they also aren't going to put up with certain things about me that are very much age appropriate for my age range... I figure I can just wait another 5 - 6 years and see if I feel more my age...


----------



## Jake

Because theres a bomb threat at my school.


----------



## Konfyouzd

WTF man... Ppl need to chill...


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Because I the guitar I want to play isn't the guitar I want to play.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> That's always the way... Until you cave and buy another one... Then it'll somehow have been sitting on your coffee table the whole goddamn time. This happens to me all the time with pretty much any tool I own. Organization... Gotta get me some of that.


The thing that kills me is that I am very organized! It should be either in my room in a drawer where I have all the rest of the guitar parts/tools, or in the garage in a small drawer where I keep the other router bits. I may go check in the garage again and see if it's buried underneath stuff. The place looks like a tornado walked through though, since my dad is considerably less organized than I am and does not put things back where he found them very often. *More grumbles*

Edit: Yup, right under my nose.


----------



## JEngelking

Shortcircuit sampler never works when I need it to, even though I do the same stuff and set it up the same way on both the times that it does decide to work and the times it doesn't. I don't have money yet for ezdrummer, but I've gotten a collection of samples which sound good and all I need is a multi-sampler that works when I need it to. It'd also be redundant and pedantic to start yet another new thread in the recording section about my issues with the plugin. Its lack of functioning is the most creatively de-motivational thing of all time. And right when I was all excited and getting ready to record a test for a new guitar tone...

/endrant.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Once again tried to use impulses when recording but I always get some unexplainable distortion when using them. Goodbye, good guitar sounds.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wish I knew more about impulses so I could help you out.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Are you fucking kiding me? I put Spotify in offline mode, then I try to put it back online which fails so I uninstall and reinstall it. I lose all of my 20-30 custom playlists and the local files and I STILL CAN'T GET ONLINE! Is this how you treat a loyal customer who actually pays money for the product. I just renewed the subscription yesterday.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Are you fucking kiding me? I put Spotify in offline mode, then I try to put it back online which fails so I uninstall and reinstall it. I lose all of my 20-30 custom playlists and the local files and I STILL CAN'T GET ONLINE! Is this how you treat a loyal customer who actually pays money for the product. I just renewed the subscription yesterday.



Spotify Status

It's not that they don't specifically have it out for you... They are having technical difficulties.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Spotify Status
> 
> It's not that they don't specifically have it out for you... They are having technical difficulties.



Yeah, I checked the Spotify forums and it seems I'm not definitely the only one having these problems which is kinda relieving but I'm still going to start a fucking riot if my playlists are gone.


----------



## Brill

Because my friend said he hsd a lift to go hang eith a fruend.. He forgot to mention that I had to clean their car first..


----------



## Brill

Because my friend said he hsd a lift to go hang eith a fruend.. He forgot to mention that I had to clean their car first..


----------



## mcd

how do you double post 28 minutes apart?


----------



## Don Vito

I'm so socially awkward it hurts.

I need some big rims and some ho's. Increase my status a lil'.


----------



## Bekanor

Because my best friend is having a rough time lately and I have no idea how to help him outside of just being a good friend and trying to cheer him up, which feels like such a half measure. I just wish I could do something more tangible like get him a job that doesn't make him hate life or sort out his debts so he and I can get a nice place together and hang out every day.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just seems like everyone around me has more sand in their vag than normal. I barely even say anything and people snap or just start being a dick in general. That and people who would talk to me often just stop talking to me entirely. It's kinda fucked actually.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

717ctsjz said:


> Because theres a bomb threat at my school.



We had 5 last year.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Cubase is one big mystery. I change the ASIO driver when I'm not using my synth and when I change back everything sounds horrible and Cubase doesn't detect my guitar anymore. Now I have to start all over again and record all the guitar parts in one sitting. 

Edit: Now I'm mixing. Anyone else want to do it for me? For free...


----------



## Jake

levijaymz said:


> We had 5 last year.


do you by chance go to pitt? I have a few friends who were there for that whole fiasco.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

717ctsjz said:


> do you by chance go to pitt? I have a few friends who were there for that whole fiasco.



Nah man, It happened when I was a senior in high school. I did hear about that though.


----------



## Murmel

Because there's a jacket I want REALLY BADLY. But it's $300...


----------



## Fat-Elf

My teacher said that my music diploma (the text part) is way too short and I didn't progress at all making the recording today.


----------



## Don Vito

My dismal guitar needs work done on it to make it semi-playable, but I don't have any spare money. Zip-nada.

FML


----------



## Konfyouzd

ghstofperdition said:


> Just seems like everyone around me has more sand in their vag than normal. I barely even say anything and people snap or just start being a dick in general. That and people who would talk to me often just stop talking to me entirely. It's kinda fucked actually.



Fuck the haters...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fat-Elf said:


> Cubase is one big mystery. I change the ASIO driver when I'm not using my synth and when I change back everything sounds horrible and Cubase doesn't detect my guitar anymore. Now I have to start all over again and record all the guitar parts in one sitting.
> 
> Edit: Now I'm mixing. Anyone else want to do it for me? For free...



Take a break!!! I spent 11 hours between yesterday and today composing the drums for a song and I'm only halfway through the song... AND it isn't mixed yet...


----------



## Mordacain

UPS decided to show up with my new (to me, obviously) Mesa Boogie Quad preamp right as I was walking out the door to go to work.

To make matters worse, I won't be able to play with it until tomorrow


----------



## Brill

every video on youtube has the same 30 sec ad about Erectile Disfunction...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Konfyouzd said:


> Take a break!!! I spent 11 hours between yesterday and today composing the drums for a song and I'm only halfway through the song... AND it isn't mixed yet...



I took a break yesterday by not doing anything at all the whole day. And the deadline is tomorrow (or today, I'm not even sure).


----------



## Fiction

Loxodrome said:


> every video on youtube has the same 30 sec ad about Erectile Disfunction...



Most of my youtube ads are about music production plug-ins, the ads usually are close to your search history. I get a lot of car ads as well, being an avid fan of the automobile.

So I'm sorry to hear


----------



## Fiction

I have adblock, doesn't work though haha, I don't really use youtube anyways, so it's no big problem.


----------



## mcd

Loxodrome said:


> every video on youtube has the same 30 sec ad about Erectile Disfunction...



you posted this in the wrong thread bro

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/194969-why-you-happy-right-now.html

you're welcome


----------



## Jake

Just got ass raped with a spiked metal bat by one of my finals. Worst I've ever done on an exam in my whole life. 10% holy fuck


----------



## JPMike

USPS somehow managed to ship the guitar to Russia instead of where I am (Greece), so I have to sort it out somehow and get the guitar shipped to me. I have contacted the seller, who is also a member here, waiting for his response to see whats up. 

Fucking hell, is there any chance I got fucked up completely and the guitar might be lost? Or never get it?? God damn, I am freaking enraged!!! How the hell, can you mess up a destination? Argh!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fat-Elf said:


> I took a break yesterday by not doing anything at all the whole day. And the deadline is tomorrow (or today, I'm not even sure).



Well that's a horse of a different color... 

I'm kinda peeved that I'm finally getting the hang of recording/arranging and getting some good ass advice on here... And I'm stuck behind my desk at work doing NOTHING bc most of my work for the week is done...


----------



## Valennic

JPMike said:


> USPS somehow managed to ship the guitar to Russia instead of where I am (Greece), so I have to sort it out somehow and get the guitar shipped to me. I have contacted the seller, who is also a member here, waiting for his response to see whats up.
> 
> Fucking hell, is there any chance I got fucked up completely and the guitar might be lost? Or never get it?? God damn, I am freaking enraged!!! How the hell, can you mess up a destination? Argh!



More like how the shit do you confuse Russia for Greece? . 

OT: I've not listened to Catch 33 before today. I'm rather displeased with myself. That and my insurance went up for seemingly no reason, and I'm out of meds.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^In Death is Death rocks...


----------



## JPMike

Valennic said:


> More like how the shit do you confuse Russia for Greece? .
> :



I got no idea, bro!

I am sure it can be resolved somehow, Package sent to the wrong country: Community Help Boards: eBay Discussion Boards

This is encouraging!


----------



## Nag

I am mad right now because Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## Don Vito

My hair is so fucked up.. I look like Donte.


----------



## AxeHappy

Ottawa beat the Habs. Fuck Ottawa. Fuck them so softly and poorly that they don't even know they have been fucked and are left with a longing, lonely feeling of despair and need.


----------



## Nile

Because dumb mother fuckers.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm fucking pissed because I'm sick as a dog and just found out an hour ago that Jeff Hanneman died. 
Fuck this motherfucking shit. Fuck!


----------



## Onegunsolution

Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Riffer

I think I lost my wallet while riding my motorcycle yesterday. It might have fallen out of my jacket pocket while on some back roads. I went about 70 miles round trip so I'm pretty sure I won't find it again. FUCK!


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I"m really bored and people are too busy to hang out. While I love all the friends, associates, and acquaintances I've made online, I crave actual interaction with people. Of course I say that now, and then my misanthropy kicks in and I'll wanna go back to being a hermit.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

ghstofperdition said:


> Because I"m really bored and people are too busy to hang out. While I love all the friends, associates, and acquaintances I've made online, I crave actual interaction with people. Of course I say that now, and then my misanthropy kicks in and I'll wanna go back to being a hermit.



I feel you man...It's like, go out 2 nights in a row...then stay in for a week and a half XD


----------



## Mprinsje

really drunk and my coat got nicked at the place i go out. luckily there was nothing important in there except for some medicines, of which i've got a backup.


----------



## Sofos

Girl i spent the last 3 years dedicating my life to decided to start cheating on me a couple months ago, and decided to wait until today to go "oh, yeah, it's not gonna work. don't want to be friends. bye".

life really fucking sucks


----------



## mcd

Cause its Sunday, and I have to go do a weapons simulation deal for Toby Fucking Kieth.


----------



## morrowcosom

I was cleaning the hell out of my bedroom and my work room, and my fucking jaws randomly locked up on me. They remain locked. 

Dumb shit happens to my jaws all the time, but at least it is better than a really hurt back. 


All things considered, I am eating Mexican food with some friends after school tomorrow if I have to cram the shit up my nose.


----------



## Jakke

Lazy mailmen... I has the sads


----------



## spawnofthesith

I just got into a car accident, and my macbook pro has the grey screen of death....


----------



## blister7321

many reasons lets see
on 4/5 one of my best friends whom ive known for 9 years died in a car accident
my tribute tat for him is itching (thank god for lotion) and 
i work construction and contractors are fucking dumbasses


----------



## ittoa666

I'm mad because I'm starting to get sick and I have to work all week.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This is second morning this week when there is absolutely nothing to eat for breakfast. Just couple of old pieces of rye bread but I can't eat that stuff.


----------



## nsimonsen

I'm livid right now because I got in trouble at work today for doing what was morally the right thing to do which meant the "big business" I work for lost out on a few hundred dollars.

I would never compromise being a good person to fill the pockets of some heartless asshole.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> This is second morning this week when there is absolutely nothing to eat for breakfast. Just couple of old pieces of rye bread but I can't eat that stuff.


Fat-Elf evolved into Thin-Elf!


----------



## Demiurge

My company was recently taken-over by a significantly-larger competitor. While this fact obviously gave my colleagues and I reason to be concerned for our long-term employment, our own leadership has been plying us with the idea that, no, we were acquired because they wanted _us_. Of course, we didn't buy and it and now we find that essentially we've had all this smoke blown up our asses so we would serve as grinning stewards for our operation as we are now to be going to be broken-up and laid-off in a painstaking and unpredictably-long and confusing manner. Time to get that resume in shape...


----------



## Don Vito

People blaming their own screw ups on the government all the time piss me off.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finland just took their first loss in ice hockey world championship tournament.


----------



## Pav

It's been less than a full week since final exams for spring semester ended...and I'm already being notified that my summer registration is on the verge of being cancelled.  Apparently I was expected to procure thousands of dollars while simultaneously dealing with finals. I filed my FAFSA as soon as I could yet the financial aid office hasn't finished processing everything yet, what the hell was I supposed to do?


----------



## AxeHappy

My car wouldn't shift out of park when I went to go to work this afternoon. Cab would have taken too long to get here and than to work. Missed shift and car repairs. 

Fortunately it looks like it's either the BOO switch or the MFS both of which I should be able to fix tonight, but I didn't need to miss that shift and have to buy fucking car parts.


Edit:
It's the BOO. Wires frayed. I think I may be able to fix it with just a pair of wire strippers. I've never needed wire strippers to cut the shielding of cables before...new experience.


----------



## JEngelking

End of semester's killing me right now. Feel like hell, but gotta finish up this work. Luckily it's easy sailing after tomorrow, after my classes though I have a job interview so hopefully I can survive.


----------



## tacotiklah

AxeHappy said:


> My car wouldn't shift out of park when I went to go to work this afternoon. Cab would have taken too long to get here and than to work. Missed shift and car repairs.
> 
> Fortunately it looks like it's either the BOO switch or the MFS both of which I should be able to fix tonight, but I didn't need to miss that shift and have to buy fucking car parts.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> It's the BOO. Wires frayed. I think I may be able to fix it with just a pair of wire strippers. I've never needed wire strippers to cut the shielding of cables before...new experience.



Lemme know how that turns out for you. My tbird had this exact same problem. I had my nephew in law cut a wire in the shifter, which freed things up but now the car's electrical is dead.


----------



## Fat-Elf

A day off and I'm bored as hell. Just came back from 20km cycling trip and I just want to go back because there is nothing to do. Even all the shops are closed.


----------



## Don Vito

I shaved my beard and I'm already regretting it. I also regret getting a haircut last month.

I just look better with hair


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I shaved my beard and I'm already regretting it. I also regret getting a haircut last month.
> 
> I just look better with hair



Send those beard hairs here and I will glue them on my face.  Can't wait to get a summercut, though. My hair is not even long right now but my head still sweats a lot. 

On the other news, I just heard today that I will not get a graduation party as I have two cousins also graduating this spring so there would be no-one coming. Pretty much the only thing that made me go to high school was to have the party and have all the relatives come give me money.


----------



## AxeHappy

ghstofperdition said:


> Lemme know how that turns out for you. My tbird had this exact same problem. I had my nephew in law cut a wire in the shifter, which freed things up but now the car's electrical is dead.




It's the BOO for sure, but I can't get the leftover wire out of the switch so I am paying Ford to do it for me. Bullocks. Considering the job is pretty much already done. 

I can't imagine why your car's electrical would be dead from a wire in the shifter. Could be the Multifunction Switch (MFS) maybe? 

Easier why to solve the issue is to turn your key to the 'on' position, shift into neutral (you can do it in the on position) and than throw the ignition. Or you could just disable the interlock. But I don't have the right sized punch for my Crown Vic.

Although if your BOO is dead you won't have any brake lights.


----------



## tacotiklah

AxeHappy said:


> It's the BOO for sure, but I can't get the leftover wire out of the switch so I am paying Ford to do it for me. Bullocks. Considering the job is pretty much already done.
> 
> I can't imagine why your car's electrical would be dead from a wire in the shifter. Could be the Multifunction Switch (MFS) maybe?
> 
> Easier why to solve the issue is to turn your key to the 'on' position, shift into neutral (you can do it in the on position) and than throw the ignition. Or you could just disable the interlock. But I don't have the right sized punch for my Crown Vic.
> 
> Although if your BOO is dead you won't have any brake lights.



That's exactly what's wrong. No brakelights, trunk release switch won't open, and nothing happens at all when I start the ignition. Not even the faintest click. The wire my nephew in law cut was the one connected to the brake pedal; which you would normally have to depress in order to shift. In my case, goddamn thing wouldn't even shift to neutral. No amount of force could get that button the shifter to depress. I replaced the brakelight safety switch and it still didn't work. I'm guessing it's the neutral safety switch, but I don't have the $50 to replace it right now. I'm going to try and see if I can sell a few things on craigslist to make a few bucks to fix this up.

More on topic:
I'm mad as hell because I haven't had a running car in like 3 weeks. This makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## Fat-Elf

One short trip to the convenience store with my brand new shoes and my heel feel like they would have grinded against cheese graters the whole time. Seriously, these are the second Vans shoes I now have owned which have had the same problem. Last summer I had fake ones which were the most comfortable shoes I have ever had so I don't get it why the real ones have to be so painful to wear then.


----------



## Murmel

^
This is why you try shoes before buying them.

I'm sadfaced because I'm home again from my trip to Stockholm. Back to everyday stress.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> ^
> This is why you try shoes before buying them.
> 
> I'm sadfaced because I'm home again from my trip to Stockholm. Back to everyday stress.



Well, I did try them of course but I don't get it why they always turn out to be bad in actual use.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm only 35 minutes into Dopesmoker and I really have to piss. I know I can just pause it, but I didn't come this far just to give up, dammit!


----------



## Zedism

I'm hungover and I have no idea what the fuck I want anymore, everything is a fucking chore except my guitar and I'm going nowhere, stagnating away.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Found couple of frozen pizzas.


----------



## MikeH

Watching Nancy Grace's face on my TV. I hate looking at her. Her face sucks.


----------



## asher

MikeH said:


> Watching Nancy Grace's face on my TV. I hate looking at her. Her face sucks.



and she's a horrible fear monger to boot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Mondays.. I had 5 days to come up with a song from 90´s to take to the music class but I can't come up with anything (as we have to be able to play it).


----------



## tacotiklah

Terrible relationship stuff. Stupid bf and stupid broken promises. Maybe one day I'll actually meet someone that isn't such a horrible flake.


----------



## Bekanor

Want to try to thin out my herd of guitars and buy an E-II Arrow with the money when they hit the streets. 

Forgot how much of a hit one takes selling into the second hand market. 

Also sick of not being able to save any money due to bills and shit. Every fortnight I scrape by on a threshold of about $40, and I don't even have a social life to account for being so skint all the time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

The one day I get up early all month to catch the early bus and there's an accident in HOV. So many accidents here constantly and its always a goddamn show stopper. And they seem to think I don't like coming into the office bc I'm unhappy w the work I do? Is it possible that maybe I'm tired of waking up at 4AM to get to my job that's 20 mi away by 7:30? Fuck I hate this place


----------



## wookie606

Guy building my guitar has not contacted me for over 2 months and will not respond to anything.
I have sent him a letter as that's the only way i could be sure he would receive it (Sent it with a signed for service) and he has received it.

Still no contact.
So over the deadline its silly.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My parents drive me batshit crazy some days...

I am the ONLY person in my immediate family that even attempts to look at things if they don't function in the manner expected. Otherwise it's just broken until I come fix the shit. I was JUST at my parents' house yesterday. Now today the internet "doesn't work."

There are only a handful of things it could be realistically. My mom is unemployed currently and using the computer to look for a job. We tried TWO things over the phone and she just gave up right there as if it was her brain power going toward solving the problem. If she quits that easy maybe that's why the job hunt isn't going so well... Harsh I know, but I feel like it's true.

Why the fuck does not getting something INSTANTLY shut so many ppl down? That shit makes my fucking teeth grind...

So now I'm pretty sure in addition to my long ass commute home I now have to drive all the way over to their house to reset a goddamn router... 

Just a side note... 

I have NO clue how the fuck refrigerators work. When I bought my house, my fridge mysteriously stopped working...

What I did:

1. Open freezer at which point I noticed the little fan in the back wasn't going.
2. Look for the model name of my freezer and look it up on my phone to tell me how to take apart the fan...
3. Take apart fan
4. Poke at fan with my finger...
5. Fan began to move...

Now... Clearly I didn't take the most educated approach to fixing it, but just having the intestinal fortitude to try although I might end up in the same boat I'm already in was apparently all it fucking took...


----------



## ilyti

^ You're an engineer, with an engineer's brain. I would have been afraid I'd break the refrigerator if I tried, but ultimately, I would have tried something, so all my frozen food wouldn't melt.

I'm rather annoyed right now because it's 7*C and it's MAY!!! 
I'm also annoyed because I have a neighbour who doesn't understand the purpose of a trash bin. There is a trash bin right beside her door, but she puts garbage bags BESIDE the bin, and animals inevitably tear the bag open to get at the garbage, and it gets all strewn over the driveway. I'm too chicken to actually knock on her door and say "Would you PLEASE use the trash bin? That's what it's there for!" So, I've been putting HER garbage into HER garbage bin for the past two weeks. I could tell the landlord, but I'm hoping this dumb bitch will eventually figure it out.


----------



## pink freud

So I go to do my first load of laundry at my new place, and the fucking washer won't start. Can't even see if it's plugged in because it's one of those stacked units and there is like 3 inches of space on the sides.

Ugh.


----------



## Bekanor

There is now a Windows 8 machine in the office. 


Fuck this thing.


----------



## Curt

Actually got shit on by a bird today. My luck.


----------



## Don Vito

Curt said:


> Actually got shit on by a bird today. My luck.


That's kind of funny. That made me happy.


----------



## Curt

Don Vito said:


> That's kind of funny. That made me happy.


 It is to me now as well. But at the time, I wanted to twist it's fucking head off.


----------



## hairychris

Expected pay day: Hooray!

Unexpected £450 bill: Motherfucker.


----------



## Idontpersonally

why does eveyone hate windows 8


----------



## Church2224

Well more like sad, but my Grandma just passed away...


----------



## AxeHappy

I was super nervous for the job interview and totally blew the circle check on the truck. 

Ugh...how many times are you going to get an interview for a job, that you actually *want*, that will over double the salary of the 2 shitty part-time jobs you're working at now. 

Also mean I am going to have to go through with selling the JEM. 

Such a stupid fucking mistake. So upset right now.


----------



## Pat_tct

mad right now cause my ibanez premium rg827qmz startet having a neck problem.
the pocket seems to be not very well made and the neck tilted slightly so that the space between the high e and border of the fretboard is way to small to play in upper register.
the low b string has now a way bigger distance to the border of the fretboard.
hard to explain. i hope you know what i mean.

i hope they still return it over the 2-year-warranty cause this is 100% a flaw in the built/neckpocket


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

My sister's cancer has gotten to the point where the doctor doesn't think that her heart can take her treatment anymore. Also, they think they've found something else in her stomach/uterus that is probably more cancer. This is the most hopeless feeling I've ever had and I can't handle this shit very well.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Captain Butterscotch said:


> My sister's cancer has gotten to the point where the doctor doesn't think that her heart can take her treatment anymore. Also, they think they've found something else in her stomach/uterus that is probably more cancer. This is the most hopeless feeling I've ever had and I can't handle this shit very well.



So shitty. Hang in there man, I don't pray but I will be wishing the best for you and her!


----------



## pink freud

Captain Butterscotch said:


> My sister's cancer has gotten to the point where the doctor doesn't think that her heart can take her treatment anymore. Also, they think they've found something else in her stomach/uterus that is probably more cancer. This is the most hopeless feeling I've ever had and I can't handle this shit very well.



Damn dude. There's still hope though. A family friend just came out of a coma (cancer-induced) but is back on treatments and is predicted to have some more years in him. Strange things happens. Hopefully good strange things.


----------



## Jake

volume pot I bought doesn't fit in the stupid tiny hole.


----------



## asher

getting the acoustic bug back, but I kind of hate mine.


----------



## JEngelking

Because my Comp teacher is the most nitpicking grader ever. Points out crap I bet someone just reading my essay wouldn't even notice or care about, and contradicts herself constantly. Thank god I'm done with the class after today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Forgot that I have morning class tomorrow and my friend is coming over and it's 2:49am now. I could skip the class but I don't want to but if I don't I will be super tired tomorrow.


----------



## Don Vito

Accommodating my step dad's rock and roll lifestyle pisses me off. He has no job right now and just sits around playing horrible radio rock all day. He has more equipment than he actually needs and just generally doesn't care about modesty. I've been talking down to him recently to put him in his place, and I think he's starting to get the message.

He may be older than me, but I was here first. I'm the one who had to adapt. Fuck that.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Church2224 said:


> Well more like sad, but my Grandma just passed away...



mine too


----------



## Brill

Because all my plans for tomorrow got fucked up..


----------



## Pat_tct

can't find a guitar that I´m really truly happy with.... everytime I buy a new one adn play it for a couple month, i find somethign in it, that i don't like to a point were i don't want to play anymore...


----------



## Mexi

Idontpersonally said:


> mine too



my grandma passed away yesterday as well.


----------



## Jakke

Mexi said:


> my grandma passed away yesterday as well.



And mine passed away two days ago.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought a galaxy s4 a couple weeks ago. No stores here have any cases for them yet so I don't trust the ones online to fit yet so I'm going caseless until then. On my way to class today I dropped it and scratched the sides and back. Lucky I got a cheap screen protector off Amazon earlier in the week. It's not a huge deal but it pisses me off nonetheless. Gonna buy an otterbox ASAP. grumble grumble


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

First sort of decent day to do any work outside, and the lawn mower kills itself. Pretty sure something important got wet and it won't actually cut any noticable amount of grass. I wouldn't care, but some of the cops in town, when they're not giving obscene amounts of parking tickets, have taken it upon themselves to making lists of places that violate some property maintenance code and handing them over to the code enforcer. So that's fun.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Jakke said:


> And mine passed away two days ago.



And mine did about 2 months ago. : /


----------



## tacotiklah

Curt said:


> Actually got shit on by a bird today. My luck.



Clearly, there's only one clear way to handle that bird....


----------



## baptizedinblood

Idontpersonally said:


> why does eveyone hate windows 8



Well, it's designed for the Surface tablet in mind. Having used one of the tablets, Windows 8 is actually great on the Surface pro. On everything else though...


----------



## Mordacain

baptizedinblood said:


> Well, it's designed for the Surface tablet in mind. Having used one of the tablets, Windows 8 is actually great on the Surface pro. On everything else though...



I must be one of the few people on the planet that doesn't mind Windows 8.

Here's my basic "how to enjoy Windows 8 tip:" Windows Key + F - use that for everything and life gets better. It's pretty similar to OSX and Ubuntu in that searching has replaced an overly convoluted menu system (that gets ever more convoluted as you install more programs)


----------



## asher

baptizedinblood said:


> Well, it's designed for the Surface tablet in mind. Having used one of the tablets, Windows 8 is actually great on the Surface pro. On everything else though...



on everything else it functions exactly like old Windows except with way faster boot times


----------



## zakattak192

My beard isn't full enough. I have no mustache and a reverse soul patch. It's so annoying. All I've ever wanted in my entire life is a sweet beard


----------



## Jake

my hands and fingers wont stop tingling. Think this might be a problem.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Work. I hate it i don't get out till 11:30pm and then i have to get up at 6:30 to go to schooland when i get out i have time to eat and change just to go to work. I want to quit. Cause getting 7.40 an hour sucks if i have to do it on 5 hours of sleep. I would 100% rather have tonsillitis again then work 37 and go to school, thank god i graduat (hopefully) soon.


----------



## Don Vito

I had a dream about a girl, but it ended.


----------



## JEngelking

Don Vito said:


> I had a dream about a girl, but it ended.



Me too.  I had a dream I was on an awesome "date" with this babe (if I do say so myself), and then as I was driving her home I was like "Well where's your house at?" and she says "Oh, at my boyfriend's house, it's just past the next corner." 

Now you see why I put "date" in quotations before.

Depressing as fuck dream.


----------



## skeels

I haven't had much spare time at all lately, so it seems like when I do have a moment to get to my builds, I am rushed and fuck something up. I was working one and drilled a hole in it. 

Wait, let me clarify. I drilled a hole through it. A hole that wasn't supposed to go all the way through.

*sigh* 

Another practice build.....


----------



## Nag

I'm mad right now cause a friend of mine tried to kill himself and I couldn't do anything cause I live 3000 miles too far away from him.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can't shop anywhere in this town anymore as everyone from my school is a cashier at every store in the town. Today I was buying massive amounts of beer and this girl from my girl was at the register, ....ing embarrassing.

Also, Finland just lost to Sweden in ice hockey. There goes our gold.


----------



## SeanSan

I got Dark Souls for my PS3 today.. It's so damn hard


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Also, Finland just lost to Sweden in ice hockey. There goes our gold.



When will you learn...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> When will you learn...



Well .... you. We won you in ´11 or ´12 I don't even rember but we still won you. But good luck to you, hope you win gold against whoever you play.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Well .... you. We won you in ´11 or ´12 I don't even rember but we still won you. But good luck to you, hope you win gold against whoever you play.



Even a blind hen, you know.. Statsistically, we beat you most of the times.

Well, if not a specific nation can win, then at least some country in Scandinavia should win


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Even a blind hen, you know.. Statsistically, we beat you most of the times.
> 
> Well, if not a specific nation can win, then at least some country in Scandinavia should win



Too bad Finland can't into Scandinavia, but still good luck to gold game.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Too bad Finland can't into Scandinavia, but still good luck to gold game.



You're honorary members, but it's true, culturally you are not Scandinavians.


Well, naturally we're gonna win this thing


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hangover and all the shops are closed once again because of some random church day.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Hangover and all the shops are closed once again because of some random church day.



Pentecost


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Pentecost



I didn't even know it has an English name.


----------



## Don Vito

GAS GRILLS FOR 199$ NOW 169$


----------



## Edika

Because I am starting work tomorrow and still haven't found a decent place to rent! Actually I have found some half decent but I am hung up on details which makes me mad at myself! Aaaaargh!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Tomorrow, well actually Friday was the day when the official results of the final exams were published but I forgot to go see them so tomorrow I will know will I graduate this spring or not and I'm stressed out as ..... Luckily I don't have anything planned for the autumn so I can easily go retake the exam(s) but it's still embarrassing and annoying.


----------



## danger5oh

Because my wife and kids are still on Maui and I'm home alone... wait, this is the "happy" thread, right? 

NVM, I had to come back early because work... this is the correct thread.


----------



## Don Vito

For the first times in years, I hear the call of the ice cream man. This time around, his song is not of joy and sweet dreams, but of relentless torment.

Why you ask? Well for starters, it seems kids don't play outside anymore, so the ice cream man just drives through empty neighborhoods with the occasional odd customer.

Lastly, I'm so broke I cannot afford ice cream.


----------



## pondman

I just get mad all the time now , maybe I need medication


----------



## tm20

i've lost my guitar pick for the 2083798274021752170526543205284th time


----------



## Don Vito

One does not simply have a single guitar pick. 

Unless it's something pricey like brass or some other material.


----------



## caskettheclown

I work nightshift. Manager calls as soon as I fall asleep to bitch at me about how I did a coupon wrong. I'm a good worker 99% of the time, but I am human so once in a blue moon I mess up something small just like everybody else. I don't need this shit, no one else hears this shit from him.

Seriously bro? He doesn't understand that I can't sleep well during the day so he doesn't need to call me over stupid bullshit. I have no respect for him. He's late a lot, then complains about me getting overtime when he is late letting me off work in the morning.


----------



## ghostred7

Our band's 1st gig is Friday and I have no idea wtf to do about a PA. Not making enough $ to rent one (only $200 for entire band + opener). I personally would prefer to swallow the pay and rent a PA since its our 1st show, but 3/5 of the band doesn't want to do that. Fraking majority vote.


----------



## MikeH

This stupid ....ing language filter.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm sick and my farts smell wretched.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I have been really addicted to playing guitar for the last few days and can't play anymore tonight as my dad went to sleep.


----------



## morrowcosom

My tongue is so sore from an ulcer that when I talk, I sound like Walt Jr. from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Metal_Webb

People starting sentences in reports with "However".
FFS, HOWEVER IS NOT HOW YOU START A SENTENCE.

Makes my life as the editor all the harder. .....


----------



## Jakke

Metal_Webb said:


> People starting sentences in reports with "However".
> FFS, HOWEVER IS NOT HOW YOU START A SENTENCE.
> 
> Makes my life as the editor all the harder. .....



Well, grammar me this then:

Starting a sentence with however

As a matter of fact, most of the academic works I have done have had "however" in the beginning of sentences, and it's actually considered a style marker for academic/formal style. However, there are still english teachers that persist in that "however" shouldn't start sentences, and that's just stubborn


----------



## Jakke

Double post


----------



## Brill

I'm mad because all my pants are ripping, and I have no sewing skills..
Also, 2 techers commented about how Bad I smell..


----------



## Metal_Webb

Jakke said:


> Well, grammar me this then:
> 
> Starting a sentence with however
> 
> As a matter of fact, most of the academic works I have done have had "however" in the beginning of sentences, and it's actually considered a style marker for academic/formal style. However, there are still english teachers that persist in that "however" shouldn't start sentences, and that's just stubborn



Touché. However, fawk the sentences that they've written don't need the extra word there. Plenty of fat to trim from it 
Btw, it's an engineering design report, so the writing style is totally different to that of an essay or the like.


----------



## Fat-Elf

"Live videos" with the studio version of the track. Seriously, there is nothing gayer than this. 

Edit: Also mad about what is happening in Europe right now. Massive riots in Sweden and man beheaded in London. Not good..


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ROCKLAHOMA not going this year.... 


friends are overrated.


----------



## AxeHappy

Bank is ....ing me over. I will have to use a credit card to finish paying for the lovely Fablo acoustic some of you may have seen. 

I don't like credit cards. I have this bad habit of being an irresponsible ....tard with them and going into debt. As such, I have a rule about keeping them below a certain limit at maximum at any point. 

So, I'm going to have to throw money at my card to get it below that level (custom guitars are expensive and all that) but that will take time and my finished guitar is sitting there NOT BEING PLAYED BY ME! 

I hate banks. So much.


----------



## GizmoJunior

I'm not getting any hours at work so now I have to use money I'd saved to pay for my phone bill and car insurance. Looks like it's gonna be a while until I can get some air conditioning in my car.


----------



## craigny

I'm mad that the USPS screwed up yet another package of mine. Fu USPS.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Why do my parents always have to plan everything behind my back. As I won't have graduation party the next Saturday, my parents planned that we are going to a restaurant instead. .... restaurants.


----------



## Genome

Torn ligaments in my foot


----------



## Murmel

^
Fudk feelings dude.

I'm mad because feelings


----------



## habicore_5150

Found out that my drummer friend (who I was starting a band with over a year ago.Almost got everything put together: enough songs for a simple demo (minus lyrics), minus a bassist) is gonna be moving out to California...without giving me any prior notice.
No texts back, no replies on Facebook (only to discover that he un-friended me on FB).

In short, stuck in backwoods town without a good drummer


----------



## Curt

habicore, I know that feeling.
My old band found a new drummer after a year of having our bassist take on drum duties when our old drummer moved to Texas, and having our vocalist fill in on bass.

Also, why I came to this thread: Want to start a new band, been kicking around some names in my head, still no ideas that aren't terribly generic. Yay me...


----------



## habicore_5150

Curt said:


> habicore, I know that feeling.
> My old band found a new drummer after a year of having our bassist take on drum duties when our old drummer moved to Texas, and having our vocalist fill in on bass.
> 
> Also, why I came to this thread: Want to start a new band, been kicking around some names in my head, still no ideas that aren't terribly generic. Yay me...



Bad thing is, the backwoods town that I'm in hardly has anybody that wants to do music. So in a way (without getting an ego), I'm kind of a rare breed. Here's to hoping I find some more musicians in my area (might be fighting an uphill battle, but let's see how it all plays out)


----------



## Cynic

Fat-Elf said:


> Why do my parents always have to plan everything behind my back. As I won't have graduation party the next Saturday, my parents planned that we are going to a restaurant instead. .... restaurants.



Dude, you get a free meal and time to spend with your family. Enjoy it.


----------



## tm20

MS word is a f...ing c... :|


----------



## Don Vito

Cynic said:


> Dude, you get a free meal and time to spend with your family. Enjoy it.


What the hell do you know anyway? He could have a severe phobia of restaurants due to an experience he had as a kid where the staff nor his parents told him to wait 60 seconds before eating his soup and then he burnt his tongue so bad he lost his taste for a week and that happened to be the week he was a jr. judge at the local chili cookoff. His childhood dream of being a chili judge was crushed because of the restaurant industry.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> What the hell do you know anyway? He could have a severe phobia of restaurants due to an experience he had as a kid where the staff nor his parents told him to wait 60 seconds before eating his soup and then he burnt his tongue so bad he lost his taste for a week and that happened to be the week he was a jr. judge at the local chili cookoff. His childhood dream of being a chili judge was crushed because of the restaurant industry.



Hah.  But it's true, I have some bad memories of going to restaurants with my family as a kid and it's been like 2-3 years since the last time so I don't really feel like going.


----------



## Cynic

Don Vito said:


> What the hell do you know anyway? He could have a severe phobia of restaurants due to an experience he had as a kid where the staff nor his parents told him to wait 60 seconds before eating his soup and then he burnt his tongue so bad he lost his taste for a week and that happened to be the week he was a jr. judge at the local chili cookoff. His childhood dream of being a chili judge was crushed because of the restaurant industry.



i almost laughed before reading the whole thing because i thought you were legitimately offended. then i lol'd


----------



## Jakke

Don Vito said:


> What the hell do you know anyway? He could have a severe phobia of restaurants due to an experience he had as a kid where the staff nor his parents told him to wait 60 seconds before eating his soup and then he burnt his tongue so bad he lost his taste for a week and that happened to be the week he was a jr. judge at the local chili cookoff. His childhood dream of being a chili judge was crushed because of the restaurant industry.



Narrated in this voice:


----------



## Don Vito

How did you edit your post to include an embedded video? Every time I edit a post with an embedded video in fails to do so and just provides a link.


----------



## Jakke

Don Vito said:


> How did you edit your post to include an embedded video? Every time I edit a post with an embedded video in fails to do so and just provides a link.



Nah, I had another one in as well, but I removed it.

Well, the tag is 

Just quote it and you'll see the tag


----------



## shawnt3

I'm mad because I put a $2500+ Axe FX II on my credit card completely spontaneously. Paying that off sucks. But then I remember, I have an Axe FX II, then I get happy again.


----------



## shawnt3

Oh and I put my new Agile 727 Pro on my card too. 

These next few months will be interesting.


----------



## Nile

My god you wen't balls out on spending money. Better pay that shit quick before the interest rape.

Otherwise good job.


----------



## danger5oh

Interest rape is no bueno...

I'm mad because USPS shipping times. Living in the middle of the ocean has its downsides.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm going to start a dojo with the full intent of combating pests. Roach on the wall? KARATE KICK

Or perhaps this would be more effective..


----------



## shawnt3

Haha, gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This last ....ing essay for the semester is kicking my butt right now!!


----------



## shawnt3

Kiwimetal101 said:


> This last ....ing essay for the semester is kicking my butt right now!!


 
Back in my Uni days...I found it was always helpful to take frequent 10 minute metal breaks  Release the anger!!


----------



## Bigfan

My Boden.

At least there's some really interesting light behind the clouds...


----------



## Jake

Because as I predicted at the end of last summer, every manager in my area at work is beginning to hate our boss and quit. This means I will now have to work almost all day everyday and train at least 4 new managers. It blows


----------



## JEngelking

My car decided to just get a flat tire randomly. I went to drive to the ATM and the gas station, and something didn't feel right. Then some guy honked at me and pointed and I knew something was definitely wrong. Would be only a minor pain in the ass, but after taking the lugs off and jacking the car up, the wheel would flat out not come off the screws and brake disks and everything and anything else in there. So now we have to have it towed back to our house so we can use tools to try and get the wheel off, as it's currently residing in the parking lot of 7/11. 

What's worse, today I was finally gonna get to spend some time with a good friend of mine who I've been waiting to see ever since she got back from school, and then this happened. Now I get to have my mom drop me off at and pick me up from work. Fun times.


----------



## asher

Allergies are pwning me today.


----------



## MetalBuddah

The most important knob on my HD500 broke thus rendering it useless....


----------



## AliceLG

I bought the wrong pots for a pickup swap 

Also, my Ltd Ec-401 doesn't have a bridge wire, and it isn't routed for one either


----------



## MetalBuddah

AliceLG said:


> I bought the wrong pots for a pickup swap
> 
> Also, my Ltd Ec-401 doesn't have a bridge wire, and it isn't routed for one either



That's pretty common for guitars with actives lol


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was planning on going to see a movie tomorrow but the tickets I got as a Christmas present went old a month ago. Also, haven't had any caffeine today after drinking 2 16 fl. oz energy drinks everyday the past 3 weeks. Such a headache.


----------



## ghostred7

My band wants to cover "King Nothing" and I'm out-voted


----------



## wat

ghostred7 said:


> My band wants to cover "King Nothing" and I'm out-voted



Ouch. Mojo sent


----------



## firegarden

Bigfan said:


> My Boden.
> 
> At least there's some really interesting light behind the clouds...



Same here bro


----------



## Murmel

Because I lost my dress shoes and tomorrow is high-school graduation.

Fudge. Me. In. The. Ass.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordered a case for my Galaxy S4 yesterday since the store I got it through didn't have any (and didn't have any on order either...) so that $25 gift card and 2 hours of my life when I got the phone through them are a waste.

About an hour ago I got a text outside and when pulling the phone out of my pocket I dropped it right on the corner. Nearly shit a brick. Pressed lock button to see if was working. Screen came up but tinted yellow and green and the corner where it was dropped had the black mark of a shattered screen. After a couple seconds of the screen sputtering on and off it died entirely. Phone still works but I need a new screen now.

I can't put into words how I feel right now because the site has a swear filter. Going to Telus tomorrow to see how much the repair is gonna cost me.  x 1000000

Edit: Well, I know it's just the screen that's boned now because I can still use the talk (think Siri for Androids) function on it to hear and answer text messages and make calls on it. So now I will just need to shell out a couple hundred for a screen repair instead of a couple hundred for a whole now phone. Plus I'm a bit drunk so I'm coming to terms with this whole thing.


----------



## Brill

I found another person to join my D&D group, Problem is that its a She, with an over protective mother.
I Understand her not letting her stay over the night, kinda I guess, it is 3 guys and her. 
What I don't understand is he saying I look like a Rapist, and making her Daughter bring her own water bottle so we don't drug her..


----------



## Don Vito

Your posts never fail to amuse and confuse me.


----------



## Fiction

Loxodrome said:


> I found another person to join my D&D group, Problem is that its a She, with an over protective mother.
> I Understand her not letting her stay over the night, kinda I guess, it is 3 guys and her.
> What I don't understand is he saying I look like a Rapist, and making her Daughter bring her own water bottle so we don't drug her..



Parents are going to be parents, you do fit in aesthetically of someone creepy, and you realize this, obviously from your past threads asking for help because of your looks/personality, It shouldn't bother you if someone sees you like that, if it does bother you, only you can change their perception of you.


----------



## flexkill

Loxodrome said:


> I found another person to join my D&D group, Problem is that its a She, with an over protective mother.
> I Understand her not letting her stay over the night, kinda I guess, it is 3 guys and her.
> What I don't understand is he saying I look like a Rapist, and making her Daughter bring her own water bottle so we don't drug her..


Everytime you post I thanks the guitar gods you live on the other side of the planet!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Graduate high school, get money for it, use the money to sign up for re-exams. The irony is killing me..


----------



## Yo_Wattup

MetalBuddah said:


> The most important knob on my HD500 broke thus rendering it useless....



Didn't know they had a BWOOOOOOOW knob..


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I have a philosophy essay due in 17 hours and I've only written 65% of it.

I have a CTS linear taper volume knob for my RG550 but I don't have a soldering iron at the moment and it'd be a real fuss of a job so I might just "pay a guy to do it"...


----------



## BlackMastodon

brutalwizard said:


> My bassist preys one people like you haha. It literally costs like 20-40 a screen, and he just googled how to do it pretty much.
> 
> Charges 75-100$
> 
> but note he has killed 2 phones in this process, fortunately ones he bought on CL.


$240 on eBay. I brought it to my provider and got a loner phone for now. hopefully it''ll be covered by the warranty.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oh yeah it's definitely only that expensive if you need the whole touch screen majigger (which I did, unfortunately). For just the outer glass it's like, maybe $20?

I also didn't want to go with half of a phone for the next couple weeks.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

LIFE.....


----------



## MetalBuddah

My Kemper got delivered at 11:30am and I am on work until 4pm 

On the bright side I have Kemper waiting for me at my doorstep  but I guess that goes in the other thread....


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MetalBuddah said:


> My Kemper got delivered at 11:30am and I am on work until 4pm
> 
> On the bright side I have Kemper waiting for me at my doorstep  but I guess that goes in the other thread....



At your doorstep? I hope you live in a good neighbourhood.


----------



## pink freud

Watched The Invisible War, and then watched the Senate hearing in which the military panel didn't seem to think the system needed changing.

I'm feeling pretty ....ing dark right now...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Only bad side about summer cottage beside bad internet connection; nearest town is 25 miles away. I could kill for a bottle of cold Coke right now. Or to have anything else to eat instead of cereals.


----------



## Brill

I don't Know why, But every gay guy i know has started Hitting on me, Even the one that hated me..
oh, and another Friends mother started like stalking me on Facebook...


----------



## misingonestring

Any hockey fan in Pittsburgh would be pretty pissed off right now.

Like me.


----------



## CRASHER369

Some ....in dude came up to me in town while I was with my girl. He just wouldn't shut up about how she sucked his dick once. Ready to knock him out. Cocky ass ............


----------



## kevdes93

misingonestring said:


> Any hockey fan in Pittsburgh would be pretty pissed off right now.
> 
> Like me.



BRUINSBRUINSBRUINSBRUINSBRUINS





on a related note, i went to the doctor today and he confirmed that i have pneumonia. at least now i can finish the last 2 seasons of trailer park boys


----------



## spadz93

found out my girlfriend left me because i dont smoke the ganja.... what the ....?


----------



## Eclipse

I bought a record player for $2 at a garage sale and it doesnt even work. Needle wont go over to the vinyl and now that I look at it the needle looks broken on the end.. Crud..


----------



## Curt

That is retarded, spadz... she is ....ing stupid.

On Topic: I got involved in a religious thread tonight, for the first time in over a year... Hate when I do, because I feel like I should leave those bickerings between the extremists.


----------



## spadz93

Curt said:


> That is retarded, spadz... she is ....ing stupid.
> 
> On Topic: I got involved in a religious thread tonight, for the first time in over a year... Hate when I do, because I feel like I should leave those bickerings between the extremists.



yeah no kidding... girl's got a lot of growing up to do


----------



## BlackMastodon

misingonestring said:


> Any hockey fan in Pittsburgh would be pretty pissed off right now.
> 
> Like me.


You gotta admit, though, that was a damn nice goal.


----------



## wat

I'm mad because some dick head threw mayonnaise all over me while I had my back turned reaching into my car, and drove off. It got on me, and the inside of my car. 

They yelled "pussyyyy" as they drove off so I got in the car and chased them all over town, trying to get a chance to jump out and knife their tires. Never got the chance and they slipped away. What makes it worse, is I took a wild guess where they might head and I caught up with them again and I got bogged down in traffic.


It would have been so satisfying to get my knife into at least one of the tires. would have said "who's the pussy now bitch!" probably the maddest i've ever been in my life


----------



## zakattak192

I've spent more than half of my life playing guitar and have literally nothing to show for it, aside from thousands of dollars of equipment that never leaves my room.


----------



## crg123

I just realized the chimichongas (bulk pack of 12) I bought were the bean and cheese kind instead of the rice and chicken kind.... I HATE BEANS  and I already cooked two so I can't return it...


----------



## Idontpersonally

As SOON as i add a good band/album to my playlist youtube deletes it. Keeps all the stupid shit i dont watch or listen to, but literally the day after i make a playlist all the death albums are gone. Why after i ....ing add it to my playlist when it had thousands of views already. I feel like youtube is just ....ing with me personally.. First it'd be just a movie or somethin here and there. Fine, understandable, but every goddamn death song?!?!?!? in one ....ing day.. I shit you not, one ....ing day there were all gone...btw fyi

Fact: once you post in this thread, you_ will_ have more shit to be mad about for the rest of your life.


----------



## Brill

there is this one guy at my school i hate with a firery passion, he just annoyes the .... out of me. i swear he just follows me to ....ing one up me at every turn.


----------



## Murmel

Because I'm starting to wonder if an instrument producing actual notes is what I should have picked.
Scales and shit just won't stick in my head, fortunately I play bass and not guitar so improvising is still "easier" in that regard that you can't use certain intervals as freely as guitar.
However, if I get to spend some time with a song and then memorize an "improvised" line, I can make most things sound pretty awesome.

I should've picked drums instead 

Edit: I'm definitely not saying I suck, because I don't. I just stumble waaay too much. Better pick up god damn jazz so I can learn the fretboard properly I guess...


----------



## Fat-Elf

First time in half a year I want to make coffee and then the tap water is contaminated. Worst part is that I already made some noodles with the water earlier. Bring flowers to the grave..


----------



## Riffer

I'm mad because mother fuuckers have something for sale on this site, so I send them a message, and they haven't logged in in the past 2 days!!! WTF I want a god damn reply!!! 

Same thing with Craigslist. Dude selling a Furman Power Conditioner. I e-mail him saying I want it. He says ok I'm free when you are. I say how about Thursday. Thursday is here and he hasn't replied back. I mean seriously, check your e-mail you KUNT KNUCKLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bekanor

It's both Friday and launch day for The Last of Us here in Australia. I have a house inspection on Monday and an exam on Tuesday so I have to spend the weekend cleaning and studying instead of playing what looks to be a super ....ing cool game.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm mad because the weather sucks and this is the only week of the summer I got to spend alone at home so there goes the epic night-time bike trips.


----------



## tm20

i'm mad because the hottest girl at uni is no where to be seen and i want to say hi to her -___-


----------



## DoomJazz

I made a post in a Facebook group asking for post with atrocious grammar to be censored and was met with incredibly fierce opposition and everyone assuming I am a supremacist patriotically and intellectually...

EDIT: I don't want to drive to Indiana for work tomorrow and I'm still waiting on a call from a promotions agency, giving me the OK to switch jobs...


----------



## Fat-Elf

More confused than mad as it seems I have lost a 100 euro bill I had.


----------



## AxeHappy

Liquid Nitrogen is painful on the skin.


----------



## Idontpersonally

played a hellraiser and loved it this time. Idk why it ididnt feel right at first, i went with another schecter which is still cool, but the HR is cheaper and had cool inlays. ah welp


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just this..


----------



## GizmoJunior

I was trying to do something with my dad for Father's Day but he has a lot of college assignments due tomorrow so we can't chill. It's not a huge deal but it's disappointing.


----------



## AxeHappy

Crazy thunderstorm, hail storm and tornado warning. 

Left my car windows down. .....


----------



## Nag

I could post this both in this thread and the happiness thread, but I'll post it here because of my reputation of the guy who hates everything 

got my exam results, I failed where I thought I'd pass and I passed where I thought I'd fail.


----------



## JosephAOI

My computer currently has iTunes, and Google Chrome running with 2 tabs. It took me 3 minutes and 2 reloads to CHANGE TABS.


----------



## sniperfreak223

umm...because I'm German and we're always mad.

getting lectured about our inventory management system that I helped design and have been working with since 2008 by a new manager who has no experience with the system and has only been with the company for six months. Bitch please...I can run that in my sleep!!!


----------



## Curt

Because hangovers.

Don't even want to go to work. blaaaaaarrgh


----------



## UncurableZero

I'm not exactly mad, just confused at what happened today. Me and a friend were playing my 10 watt tube combo using a digitech rp250 as a preamp.I just got it last week and was trying to mic and record it properly.So we were playing for about 20 minutes when somebody knocks damn hard on the front door.I open the door and who was it - 2 police officers. They just went on about how loud were we playing and that somebody has called them about excessive noise. I was asked to go to the police car and give them my ID. After some mumbling they left me with just a warning. I was pretty shocked at what just happened as the amp was just running at 1/4 of the way up on the master volume and going through the digitech, which had it's volume at 20% or something, we could talk over the amp.Don't get me wrong, I would never take away other people's personal space or peace, but I would have preferred a neighbour knocking on my door to tell me to turn it down.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Noise complaints are valid during the day? Shit, I should call the cops every time my neighbour mows his lawn at 9 AM on a Saturday.


----------



## Mexi

around here, they passed a bylaw against noise at all hours of the day. apparently, people who lived in downtown apartments were annoyed by the noise from all the outdoor concerts...

-_-


----------



## Konfyouzd

Slow ppl annoy me... 

At work I deal with too many ppl who want everything to be the newest, latest greatest thing available using old technology and they want it w/o anything ever changing or any learning requirements on their end to boot. I'm pretty sure someone who doesn't do anything technical would say "That's why they pay you the big bucks," but I see that as a cop out so ppl don't ever have to learn anything... Lazy bitches...

Then I come home to my mom EVERY DAY (literally) thinking that her computer is broken bc she allowed Windows to install updates and it changed some of her default program settings... 

It's not a problem to have to explain stuff to her, but when I have to commute 2 hours home from work then drive across town to solve a problem that doesn't even exist it starts to get under my skin the 100th time it happens...


----------



## UncurableZero

BlackMastodon said:


> Noise complaints are valid during the day? Shit, I should call the cops every time my neighbour mows his lawn at 9 AM on a Saturday.


Apparently they are, in my country at least. The law is really obscure, saying you can't make any noise 2 to 4 pm (?) and 10pm to 8am (obviously), so people could rest/sleep undisturbed at that time.The police officer himself said I could make as much noise as I want in the rest of the day, which was kind of strange for him to say, but whatever.


----------



## asher

JosephAOI said:


> My computer currently has iTunes



Found your problem.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm pissed because people I know and care for may or may not be lying flat out to me, an they can't just come out and tell me shit.


----------



## sniperfreak223

^ I know that feeling all too well


----------



## Jake

Because one of my co-managers at work is a ....ing idiot and decides she can just not do her job when she only works the morning shift, leaving it all on me when I come in for the night and then for some reason I get blamed for shit like our stock not being rotated....that shit should be done before 11 am...not 6 pm. bullshit.


----------



## sniperfreak223

assuming you work in retail? That alone is reason enough to be mad at the world! Been there, done that.


----------



## Nile

Konfyouzd said:


> Then I come home to my mom EVERY DAY (literally) thinking that her computer is broken bc she allowed Windows to install updates and it changed some of her default program settings...
> 
> It's not a problem to have to explain stuff to her, but when I have to commute 2 hours home from work then drive across town to solve a problem that doesn't even exist it starts to get under my skin the 100th time it happens...



Tell her to click cancel. Or don't touch that shit.


----------



## Jake

sniperfreak223 said:


> assuming you work in retail? That alone is reason enough to be mad at the world! Been there, done that.


 I'm the head supervisor for 30-40 food and beverage employees at Hersheypark actually, but close enough to retail to hate everyone and everything.


----------



## Don Vito

I did hard manual labor yesterday, and my body is paying for it today.


----------



## asher

Microsoft.


----------



## daniel_95

So...I got an A+ for my ITN exam to come home and hear that James Gandolfini passed away, I've watched the Sopranos seasons a dozen times, very, very sad news, so that ruined my day.


----------



## flexkill

Tony Soprano is dead!

R.I.P. James Gandolfini


----------



## Carver

yeah, it sucks when someone as iconic as james passes... but hey man we have years of his art work to enjoy for the rest of our time. the man left us something amazing.

he will be missed. 

but that is what scotch is for. stay up all night and drink it, and thank him for everything he has done.


----------



## AxeHappy

My room mate owes me over $1200. My old room mate still owes my $150 (out of $500). 

I need to stop supporting deadbeats. .....


----------



## flexkill

AxeHappy said:


> My room mate owes me over $1200. My old room mate still owes my $150 (out of $500).
> 
> I need to stop supporting deadbeats. .....


You might as well cut your losses and move on....sorry to say you will never see that money. Been down that road too many times lol.


----------



## Idontpersonally

flexkill said:


> Tony Soprano is dead!
> 
> R.I.P. James Gandolfini




what in the absolute .... are you serious....

oh .... heart attack.... well damn i know it was only a show but....Prosciutto


----------



## XEN

I just found out that I'm losing my awesome development team because my supervisory chain didn't do their job in trying to maintain and retain the contract. I'm losing 9 of the most intelligent developers I have ever worked with and will be left as a team lead without a team.

Time to mosey.


----------



## Murdstone

Ghost peaks for days from my FPLC.


----------



## AxeHappy

flexkill said:


> You might as well cut your losses and move on....sorry to say you will never see that money. Been down that road too many times lol.



Pretty sure a friend and I will be moving across the country in September and focusing on changing our shitty lives for the better. 

I'm very tired of dead weight dragging me down. And Friends stabbing me in the back. And flaky ....ing musicians. And bad memories. And...well...pretty much life in general. 

Hell, even my Grandmother told me that maybe I should just move somewhere else....


----------



## flexkill

AxeHappy said:


> Pretty sure a friend and I will be moving across the country in September and focusing on changing our shitty lives for the better.
> 
> I'm very tired of dead weight dragging me down. And Friends stabbing me in the back. And flaky ....ing musicians. And bad memories. And...well...pretty much life in general.
> 
> Hell, even my Grandmother told me that maybe I should just move somewhere else....


Not trying to be a dick or a downer....and moving might be just the change you need......but.... If you don't get all of your own shit in order you will find all the same problems just with different scenery.....unfortunately also from experience.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's midsummer, aka the most anticipated event of the year for all Finns. And I spend it alone at home. Can't even go drown myself as I don't live near any waters.


----------



## Don Vito

The annual Finnish summer orgy? You missed out it was great.


----------



## mulgreaux

I can't shit.


----------



## danger5oh

^^^ That is a horrible feeling! It's like there's a void in your life and you can't figure out what it is until you start slowly curling towards the fetal position because of the ever increasing pain. But on the bright side... the light at the end of the tunnel is usually an epic shit!

Neg rep'd by a someone who clearly can't take a little joke or appreciate a little self deprecating sarcasm. I thought this was the Internet ...


----------



## AxeHappy

It appears my roommates shitty dogs ran away whilst I was at work. 

I wouldn't typically mind (shitty dogs and all) but if I don't find them before she gets back tomorrow and without her ever finding out...well...she may try to kill me and there is no way I will ever see the large amount of money she owes me. 

Ugh. I would say could shit get worse...but it always seems to find a way.


----------



## texshred777

Made arrangements to get out of work early. Told people I'd be there, etc etc. 30 minutes later I call, co worker forgot. So now in addition for being stuck here another 4 hours, and hate this place-I'm the douche who doesn't show up when I said I would.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Got fired today because I wasn't meeting Profit goals. The fact my training was non-existent didn't help, and that they basically gave me 3 weeks and said "Hey, hit $2000 in profit a week or you're gone."

Honestly, I love Guitar Center, but .... the people who run it


----------



## Don Vito

Because Zeno's link in his sig xD 

I've read through that before, but it's been a while. I'm happy because I actually slept all the way through the night, which is very rare. I feel great.

edit: wrong thread xD


----------



## Dommak89

Just a little rant, compared to some otheres here, but I'm mad because people cannot fully answer E-Mails. How is that so hard? I usually put a lot of questions in my first message, so we don't have to exchange messages all the time. And about 90% of the people just answer parts of my questions and not all of them.

WHY? Whether it's just small talk ("Have you slept well? How was your day?" -"Yes, I had a great sleep.") or actually important stuff ("Why are you doing it this way? How do you plan on continuing? What are you going to use?" -"Because I do stuff my way!").

I don't get that. The small talk part doesn't really bother me that much, although it's sometimes a double standard, because I actually wanna know, but people assume that I don't. But honestly, if something is important, then read the entire ....ing message and don't just answer the first questions!!

/rant


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Car window got smashed at work, saw the ....'s to but didn't realised it had happened yet...

Luckily I seemed to interrupt them before they got my stereo and ipod though..


----------



## danger5oh

Dommak89 said:


> Just a little rant, compared to some otheres here, but I'm mad because people cannot fully answer E-Mails. How is that so hard? I usually put a lot of questions in my first message, so we don't have to exchange messages all the time. And about 90% of the people just answer parts of my questions and not all of them.
> 
> WHY? Whether it's just small talk ("Have you slept well? How was your day?" -"Yes, I had a great sleep.") or actually important stuff ("Why are you doing it this way? How do you plan on continuing? What are you going to use?" -"Because I do stuff my way!").
> 
> I don't get that. The small talk part doesn't really bother me that much, although it's sometimes a double standard, because I actually wanna know, but people assume that I don't. But honestly, if something is important, then read the entire ....ing message and don't just answer the first questions!!
> 
> /rant



All of this.


----------



## JEngelking

Every time I'm ready and go to start painting my guitar, it starts raining.  Hopefully this rain blows over fast so I can do it while there's still some light out.


----------



## faceforward_007

Had 4 wisdom teeth removed Friday. No anesthetic, just froze my jaw, mouth is still bleeding and half swollen. Have T3's but they suck. Oh, and its been raining for the past 3 weeks, uber-sweet!


----------



## Dommak89

faceforward_007 said:


> Had 4 wisdom teeth removed Friday. No anesthetic, just froze my jaw, mouth is still bleeding and half swollen. Have T3's but they suck. Oh, and its been raining for the past 3 weeks, uber-sweet!



You're sarcasm made me chuckle


----------



## Legion

RANT:

The Hangouts app for mobile SUCKS. UGH.

My contact list now includes EVERY ....ing contact on my phone, Google+, EVERYTHING.
No invisibility.
No statuses.
THE MOTHERF*CKER AUTO UPDATED
Image sharing is a nice touch but AGAIN it's f*cking Google+'d. 

I think this is a bloody ploy by Google to get more people on that damn Google +. 

Worst part is, when last year Facebook decided to be a colossal dick and change everyone's email ID to "[email protected]" it COMPLETELY ....ED UP MY CONTACTS. Guess what, they were all synced to Facebook. 

Now that they're synced to Google, and Google pulls this Hangouts shit, now all my contacts, Google or otherwise, show up in my Hangouts app. CONSTANTLY asking me to "sync to Google+" I DON'T WANT TO SYNC TO GOOGLE+ YOU MOTHER F*CKER. I JUST WANT A DECENT CHAT CLIENT. BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

Jeez. I had a ....ing hard time rolling back because I couldn't find the .apk file for talk. NOT upgrading. .....


----------



## Spencervmurph

Because I'm about to have surgery and it is going to blow.


----------



## piggins411

I got to see Dave Chappelle last night. Why am I mad you ask? Because the crowd was absolutely shitty to him


----------



## Murmel

faceforward_007 said:


> Had 4 wisdom teeth removed Friday. No anesthetic, just froze my jaw, mouth is still bleeding and half swollen. Have T3's but they suck. Oh, and its been raining for the past 3 weeks, uber-sweet!


Can't even imagine the pain. 

I did both my lower wisdom teeth at the same time, I had anesthetic though, so I couldn't feel a thing other than my head buzzing from the drills and saws.


----------



## Jake

My iphone shit itself and I have to go back to my droid 2. sad 



at least the droid isn't too terrible, but still pissed as I am headed to the beach this week and I would've liked to have the phone I want (end first world problems rant )


----------



## sniperfreak223

chipped a tooth...it hurts like a bitch and its making me very irritable right now...I can't even ....ing sleep!!!


----------



## Don Vito

My genetically Irish skin doesn't tango with the sun very often. Should be self explanatory.


----------



## asher

Ladyfriend's now-roommate is a ....ing prissy dumbass bitch. Also retarded. And seriously ....ing up this end of her birthday thing (and potentially trying to squirrel out of their entire lease which would ditch her and their third).


----------



## Haunted Cereal

I'm drunk!


----------



## daniel_95

Haunted Cereal said:


> I'm drunk!



I am really, really hungover


----------



## tripguitar

warning: emo post.

I'm mad because i lost all of my creativity. i just simply cannot write original songs like i used to. its a surprisingly depressing situation.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... I live in America...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Konfyouzd said:


> ... I live in America...


seriously i was just thinking this. I just got offered halfzies on some studio space in aus but no way to get there ...any time soon..


----------



## Jakke

Konfyouzd said:


> ... I live in America...



We all do... 




#soedge


----------



## Onegunsolution

Hospital Bill call spam at 8 AM (3 hours of sleep)  a different lady from what i assume is the same office that called yesterday for the same malarkey. This one was special though "You shouldnt go to the ER unless its an actual emergency" That sounds like grand advice to make some people not want to go to a hospital for a -potential- emergency because of a ridiculous follow up bill. I had to go in due to blood loss from a nose bleed that would not stop, Their doctor looked in my ears and mouth made a perscription for 45 dollar nasal spray that didnt do jack. Id of happily tossed em 60-100 bucks for seein me on site but for what was done should not require 500 bucks so im waitin on a 3rd financial aid form and more phone spam


----------



## sniperfreak223

realized that I'm only 25 and my beard is already going gray...I feel so old now


----------



## Idontpersonally

n/m all good though....now wth did that last cig run off to


----------



## BlackMastodon

sniperfreak223 said:


> realized that I'm only 25 and my beard is already going gray...I feel so old now


21 years old and I found a couple grey hairs. Don't be sad, chief. Also, my buddy in the same program is the same age and has quite a few grey hairs. And my other buddy who is a year old has lots of grey hairs. It makes us look distinguished.


----------



## Jes

Code:


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/nWNho8g0lsU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc I'm tired of ppl using, "It's human nature," as an excuse to be a jackass.


----------



## AxeHappy

Hmmmm, the aforementioned roommate who owes me over $1200 (over $1900 counting this month...) has decided to move out (again with no notice). This should be interesting to explain to the landlord. Lets hope my next pay cheque goes in before he attempts to deposit the cheque. Oh Paypal gets that money from the JEM into my account. 

....ing. Livid.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Signs up for twitter, first couple weeks smooth sailing now i cant login and i dont want to make another one....not sure if i feel dumber for signing up or not being able to login...

Accidentally sold my soul to tumblr and it wont give it back.


----------



## Brill

I try to Organize a MLP:FiM marathon with my friends. And then all but 2 of them drop out at the last minute..


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Drank too much and feel like shit


----------



## Chuck

BeCuZ no1 wantz my 1570 in traDe 4 a 121


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## bnosam

My eye feels dry and it won't stop feeling weird


----------



## Bekanor

The company I work for is in hard times financially. Got a meeting request to "discuss capacity of admin team - reduce hours if no allocation" meaning that I probably should start looking for a new job. Which means I'm probably going to have to cut my hair and shave my beard and buy more collared shirts. 

.....


----------



## BornToLooze

I just improvised the most badass solo I've ever heard...be damned if I can remember what I played.


----------



## sniperfreak223

BornToLooze said:


> I just improvised the most badass solo I've ever heard...be damned if I can remember what I played.



That's why I record EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

so much this..those ahah moments, ironically enough when i try to do that on camera on purpose it never ....ing happens.. improv is weird for me it works better when im just messing around.


----------



## Brill

So there is this guy that I really don't like. He is a colossal wanker, he just comes over for D&D and assumes he owns my house. Then he starts bragging about how he is going over to Europe.
I finally Manage to get the confidence to ask the chick I like out, and She says that he asked her out, an hour ago...
I just feel mad and terrible and bad now.


----------



## Don Vito

Is your friend Gary Oak?


----------



## TVasquez96

I went on a mini tour over the weekend with a friend's band and the drummer, my former best friend, starts to joke around. Nothing wrong there, except for fact when he makes jokes about me, he's not joking, he's completely serious. This went on for the whole ....ing weekend. I'm extra pissed today because I didn't take my ADHD medication.


----------



## Kaickul

Flu, feels like shit.


----------



## tm20

told the lady cutting my hair to not cut it so short, and that's what she goes ahead and does. ....ing idiot ._.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Didn't find anyone to go to town with tonight, therefore couldn't meet up with this chick i've been talking too...


----------



## Jakke

Got surprised in my inbox by a home exam that I did not remember about, will have to redo this...

FFS...


----------



## Curt

Woke up at 4:00 this morning(having to specify time-of-day makes me realize 24 hour clocks are superior.  )


Somehow tripped over myself coming from the bathroom post-morning piss, smack face on wall, chip 3 teeth. way to ....ing go, Curt.
That'll be a hefty chunk out of my gear fund, since I don't have dental benefits through my insurance, that beautiful 10 Top PRS DGT will have an extra month or two to sit at GC, and be bought. I know I can always special order it in the same finish, but the wide chevron pattern flame is the nicest looking non artist/ps grade bit I have ever seen. 
First world problems...


----------



## Murmel

$70 parking ticket.. Grumpygrump....


----------



## Mprinsje

Got my ass handed to me when playing risk.


----------



## Metal-Box

I'm mad because the week I decide to refinance the interest rates start goin back up for the first time in 13 months. WTF is that about?


----------



## Metal-Box

Loxodrome said:


> So there is this guy that I really don't like. He is a colossal wanker, he just comes over for D&D and assumes he owns my house. Then he starts bragging about how he is going over to Europe.
> I finally Manage to get the confidence to ask the chick I like out, and She says that he asked her out, an hour ago...
> I just feel mad and terrible and bad now.




Feels bad man


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Battlefield 3 has ruined my life.


----------



## Jake

Because people who can't handle alcohol shouldn't drink, it causes too much stupid shit to happen. simply that.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So i made it to town tonight, but he chick i've been talking to ended up baby sitting someone and left early.... FML


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tired of public transportation and all of its inconveniences...


----------



## Konfyouzd

717ctsjz said:


> Because people who can't handle alcohol shouldn't drink, it causes too much stupid shit to happen. simply that.


 
But's it's legal so it's all good, right?


----------



## Murmel

717ctsjz said:


> Because people who can't handle alcohol shouldn't drink, it causes too much stupid shit to happen. simply that.



Not long ago I used to be really against alcohol, and I do agree that if you can't handle what it does to you, then you should stay clear of it.
Now, I've grown rather fond of being drunk. I still stand firm that liquor tastes like ass though, and the day after usually sucks.

Don't mistake me for someone who parties every weekend and gets drunk 3 days a week. It still only happens 3-4 times a year.

Ont: When characters in TV shows do stupid things that you know will most likely only cause them harm.
It's especially frustrating when they only have a smaller role so they can easily be left out of the series, but they're one of your favourites 

MEGAN, DON'T.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

weather: its too damn hot and humid for me can`t work,have to sit under the AC,its too damnhot to even practice,transcribe,record,and I`m soo far behind....


----------



## Idontpersonally

took me too long to get the fridgean joke in the meme thread :\


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ppl seem convinced that the amount of respect a person or animal deserves when entering their home is determined by the size of the beast and I'm getting a bit tired of it...

I have min pins and they're incredibly protective. When someone comes over they don't know,they're typically kind of suspicious but some ppl seem to know how to handle it while others feel that standing there flailing at them saying "Back up little dog, I'll .... you up!" is the way to go...

Now I'm no Cesar Milan, but I've never thought it was a good idea to threaten a dog in its own home regardless of size. Had it been a pitbull growling in the corner I can't help but think they'd have handled the situation with a tad more class...

If they're small, defending their home is annoying... If they're large it's intimidating and often gets them a bit more respect... 

I realize that the size of a small dog is less intimidating but the fact remains that you don't want to be bitten, hence all the hootin' n hollerin' no? Then why not treat it the way you want it to treat you like you would anything else?

Seems ppl suffer from a severe inferiority complex when they feel the need to antagonize things smaller than them.

Would I be justified in going around and acting that way toward ppl who are smaller than me simply because they may be willing to defend what they feel is theirs? 

Oh really? Why not? Cuz they're ppl?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Rant incoming.

I have no life, no job. Some of my friends have 2 jobs, and I am struggling to find one. I've put in so many job applications and I've only gotten ONE interview in my whole life. I'm so depressed, I don't even want to play guitar. I sit at the computer 16 hours a day doing nothing, wasting my life away. I don't even have the will to get out of bed anymore, and my self esteem is crushed by thinking I'm never going to get one. People keep telling me to keep applying places, and I have for 4 years almost, and it's gotten me nowhere. 

That is just a fraction of what is wrong. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Konfyouzd

What field do you work in? Where have you been applying? Etc...?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I don't work anywhere, I've never had a job. Mostly retail, fast food, anywhere really.


----------



## Despised_0515

Do you have a resume? Do you go into places dressed well?
How's your hair? Sounds dumb but long hair and beards don't fly at some places.
Do you ever ask for the manager?

Even if they give you the whole "yeah, just apply online", you can always try and make a really good first impression by introducing yourself and dropping off your resume. That alone puts you way up there. Keep applying. Some places don't call for months but they still have your application around for when they need new employees.

Do your exercise or eat well? Use your free time to get into body building or losing weight and maybe try to learn how to cook a few things. Right now is honestly the best opportunity for you to get into those healthy habits since you might not have much free time if you land a job or two.


----------



## SnowfaLL

levijaymz said:


> Rant incoming.
> 
> I have no life, no job. Some of my friends have 2 jobs, and I am struggling to find one. I've put in so many job applications and I've only gotten ONE interview in my whole life. I'm so depressed, I don't even want to play guitar. I sit at the computer 16 hours a day doing nothing, wasting my life away. I don't even have the will to get out of bed anymore, and my self esteem is crushed by thinking I'm never going to get one. People keep telling me to keep applying places, and I have for 4 years almost, and it's gotten me nowhere.
> 
> That is just a fraction of what is wrong. I just don't know what to do anymore.



join the military. Seriously. I was like that too, but I broke up with the most caring, supportive girl ever who stuck by me thru it, cause im an idiot. Joining the military changed everything for me to awesome, except getting her back =[


----------



## Curt

Starting P90X in a couple weeks and buying the food for the meal plans will not be exactly cheap, going to be about a year before I can afford the PRS I want. Ah well, would rather be fit and maybe put together a partscaster to hold me over for a while.


First world problems...


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Iv had no sexual contact in damn near a year. Tonight one of my best friends (who there is a mutual attraction to without the want of something serious) flat out tells me she wants to .... (we have talked about it before but shit always came up to where it didn't happen). So im sitting here excited about whats about to happen. then i find out she isnt coming out tonight cus she is drunk.

your probably thinking, "well why don't you drive out to see her" normally that would be no issue if her boyfriend/babydaddy wasn't there.

literally got blue balls just from thinking im getting some tonight then finding out I wouldn't.


----------



## Fiction

Work has been ....ing everyone over the past 2 weeks, luckily in the change I kept my job, but the previous boss has skipped out on $800 on me, which I need to cover education fees.. Tomorrow, woo!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mark Henry lost to Cena... This is some bullshit... Oh yea... and Damien Sandow has Money in the Bank...


----------



## sniperfreak223

just got called in to work on my first day off in two weeks...for a 12-hour ....ing shift!!! Welcome to the overworked club, Seppi


----------



## Murmel

guitarfreak1387 said:


> your probably thinking, "well why don't you drive out to see her" normally that would be no issue if her boyfriend/babydaddy wasn't there.



Don't do it with girls already in relationships man. It makes you both, without even sounding harsh, shitty people. If I was her dude, I'd be outraged.


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Iv had no sexual contact in damn near a year. Tonight one of my best friends (who there is a mutual attraction to without the want of something serious) flat out tells me she wants to .... (we have talked about it before but shit always came up to where it didn't happen). So im sitting here excited about whats about to happen. then i find out she isnt coming out tonight cus she is drunk.
> 
> your probably thinking, "well why don't you drive out to see her" normally that would be no issue if her boyfriend/babydaddy wasn't there.
> 
> literally got blue balls just from thinking im getting some tonight then finding out I wouldn't.



That situation sounds like bad news anyway... Is getting your dick wet that serious? I haven't gotten laid in going on 4 years... It's not really big enough a deal to go after unavailable women with that kind of baggage; it'll only exacerbate your frustration...


----------



## Jake

Clean up S prestige

Re-string S prestige

Go to play after tuning

Low C pops out of saddle and smacks me in face

wut


----------



## asher

Because .....


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Konfyouzd said:


> That situation sounds like bad news anyway... Is getting your dick wet that serious? I haven't gotten laid in going on 4 years... It's not really big enough a deal to go after unavailable women with that kind of baggage; it'll only exacerbate your frustration...



I should have made that issue more clear. they live together but are not physically together.


----------



## Don Vito

I have literal gas.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Don Vito said:


> I have literal gas.



Had tacos for dinner last night. I feel your pain.....literally


----------



## Despised_0515

Our mountain is on fire, it's "snowing" ash everywhere, my throat is dry as hell, and there's far too many shitty drivers on the road. I pretty much witnessed the aftermath of a bad pileup and I saw a beat up motorcycle on the ground among the wreckage.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I'm sick of waiting for guitars...


----------



## Jakke

I watched this video with Howard Bloom, and now I'm pissed


----------



## Chuck

Not angry but sad. My mom cats, Sake(pronounced Sockie) had a stroke last night and now she can do even less. She is 21 years old and has literally been with me my entire life because she's 3 years older than me. She is a truly special cat and even more special to my mom. She slept next to my mom almost every single night of her life and now all she can do is sleep. She has been reduced to weighing barely 5 pounds and she eat anything anymore. I'm gonna miss this little cat. 

And just as I was typing this post my dad came by and told that it was probably Sake's last day and that I should go spend some time with her. 

Sorry for the sobby post guys


----------



## Murmel

I was seeing an act on a local festival but left after 2 songs. I regret it now, because even though I'm not a particularly big fan of them, the power and precense was insane.

The sound was ridiculous as well, distorted acoustic guitar with the sickest tone ever.

Oh well.


----------



## Insightibanez

I had to drive to Gallup, nm


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been trying to quit smoking and it seems like the longest I can last is about a month. I started again, but right now I'm at about a pack a week, which compared to a pack a day isn't that bad, but it still pisses me off that I can't just quit. I've probably "quit" 4 times but something always that happens that makes me start again. Usually the fact that the phrase "Terrible Twos" is a huge understatement.


----------



## AxeHappy

My bank still hasn't processed ....ing paper work I sign earlier this week. ....ing bullshit. Really, really upset about it. 

I finally get the paper work all signed to help myself deal with the ....ing over I have received from friends, this past year, and the bank decides to take their sweet time processing it. Grrrrr.


----------



## Jake

I don't have enough time off work to put my paychecks in...except today which is Sunday so the bank is closed.

The downside of working 16 hour shifts 6-7 days a week.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not mad, but I do find it a bit silly someone decided to offer me $50 for a NOS AANJ RG550 neck... Quite Ridiculous... Particularly when I set the price at $200... I might come down $50 but it's not selling for that much... I'd almost rather buy/build a body and make another axe out of it...


----------



## FractalInfinity

Kinda pissed in retrospect, saw Misha/Tosin sitting together outside HOB before the show and didn't hollar something stupid and cliche at them, although I should have.

Show was good too, btw.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Missed UPS delivering my guitar today. Grumble grumble. Hopefully my dad will be home tomorrow to catch them.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Everyone's in the ....ing illuminasons now. Everyone. This shit is getting played out already smh w/e happened to secret meaning stfu about it already...and yes i just made that word up.

Hodge twins answered a crazy gf e mail but it wasnt mine. I sent that shit months ago.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Ever since i googled "nightwish" they keep popping up in my ....ing YT video recommendations.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Major gas all day.....both kinds, and I still have a half hour of work left


----------



## Despised_0515

I won't explain because I'm really that mad but I'm one moment away from punching both my brother and step brother in the face.


----------



## Jake

My work is a cluster.... and they promoted someone who slept her way into her position over me regardless of the fact she is the worst supervisor of all time. 

Now I get ....ed again and will have to work almost every single hour possible since she is no longer a general supervisor and they aren't promoting anyone else, this shit is getting ridiculous


----------



## sniperfreak223

because too many goddamn people think "Slayer" is a fvckng clothing brand!!!


----------



## Fiction

I need an extra 6 hours in my day, between the hour spent travelling, and 10-12 hours working daily I'm running out of down time, and what down time I do have I use it very unproductively 

Although it's really making me appreciate the small things, Less noodling on guitar and more writing again, Even if I'm about to collapse in a tired heap I'll still make the effort to go see friends or do something, just mentally really really taxing, and because of the new owners I got paid out on all my annual leave/sick days, meaning I have none and won't be able to take the days off that I had already planned to have off many months ago (Week long trip up to Surfers Paradise in Aus) which I've already paid for, sigh.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Too much energy to sleep, not enough energy to play.. Ive been trying to fall asleep for about 5 hours already...im in that cycle again


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not really mad... But I was just out running some errands and I had my reed in my mouth preparing it for when I got home... Well... I'm not sure how many of you are woodwind players but there can be an awful lot of spit in your mouth when you're preparing the reed... 

At any rate... Some little girl made me laugh in the Wawa and I didn't have enough time to remove the reed and swallow and I just drooled all over myself... 

FML...


----------



## AxeHappy

My ....ing car died in the middle of bum .... nowhere. been waiting on the tow truck for 45 minutes already. Not a great start to the week. 

Also, tired as .... and sore.


----------



## necronile

I got a shitty haircut.


----------



## tacotiklah

My cousin's bf needs to learn some ....ing gratitude and stop being a ....ing mooch off of everyone.
I go and buy groceries, cook dinner, and because I forgot to get a couple of things at the store, he bitches about it and gets mad at me instead of saying thank you for dinner.
Dude sleeps all day, does nothing to help me around the house, and can't even say thank you. My ability to restrain myself is diminishing rapidly...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bitches be trippin'...


----------



## Idontpersonally

damn i cant take this shit any more, my dad will not ....ing read. All he does is watch tv and when hes not doing that or running errands hes sleeping or just ....ing sitting. He got a library card and wont use it. Doesnt exercise doesnt do shit. Because he's retired he thinks that means he can do nothing all day. Hes glued to the ....ing tv i can literally feel him being brainwashed and getting dumber, i wasnt gunna say shit, until now ,theres nothing to do and he's ....ing sitting there listening to the same old goddamn r&b bs hes been listening to over and over again since i was born. Anyway hes not even that god damn ....ing old and its making me angry because i dont/cant talk to him bc were nothing a like and have nothing in common but sperm. That and if i talk to him i have dumb down everything i say and i feel so ....ing stupid. I cant have a decent conversation with him, its like talking to an LD 12 yr old.
His mother, my gm died of eating bullshit her whole life, so what does he do a few weeks later?! He buys a shit load of ....in mayonaise, literally like a few years supply. Moving's only going to make me talk to him even less. not sure what to do.


----------



## flaaron

Got shut down from the wife again...sometimes its easier to just pay for it...


----------



## Idontpersonally

*bro hug* I know it may not mean much but i feel you

Seriously i was just thinking this today as i signed up for that bs pof online dating thing*facepalm*


----------



## traditional

Because my housemate continues to steal tobacco, food and possibly money from me and flat out denies it when I bring it up. He knows I know, I can see it in his face.
Thing is, if he just asked I'd have no problem with sharing anything with him.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

My Imac may have died


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not even mad really, but is it just me or am i the last to post before a thread gets closed. So far im like 4/4 srsly guise.... I feel like an std sometimes :\

Also, seems like ive built up a tolerance on the 5 hour energy. I dont mind taking them with coffee but yea..


----------



## Murmel

Playing the trumpet is so difficult. And getting a correct embrochure seems pretty much impossible at first.
I can't change notes by pressing down the valves either. When I try going from C to D or E using valves, it doesn't sound anything but air once the valves are pressed down.

Oh well, I've only been at it for like 1 and a half days so far, I'll get it eventually


----------



## Idontpersonally

Do you warm up on the mouth piece? Try that for a few mins before you play. Just buzz on it to get the lips warmed up, curled fingers for the best legato kind of sound, I would use my tongue for a staccato kind of sound. Probably tons of free lessons online


----------



## samdaman87

I am more irritated than mad with the new movie wolverine. I feel like marvel really needs to get their shit together and actually make a decent movie because everything that they are pumping out from hollywood is pure garbage. Also what is it with movies these days? They all suck and rinse and repeat the same garbage that other directors have done in the past. I am just going to stick with reading comics and never trust hollywood to make a decent movie with my favorite characters ever again! Oh yeah and the traffic coming out from work always sucks!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Houston Traffic.


----------



## Idontpersonally

samdaman87 said:


> I am more irritated than mad with the new movie wolverine. I feel like marvel really needs to get their shit together and actually make a decent movie because everything that they are pumping out from hollywood is pure garbage. Also what is it with movies these days? They all suck and rinse and repeat the same garbage that other directors have done in the past. I am just going to stick with reading comics and never trust hollywood to make a decent movie with my favorite characters ever again! Oh yeah and the traffic coming out from work always sucks!


You may be onto something

15 Over-Used Movie Poster Clichés - Imgur


----------



## BlackMastodon

samdaman87 said:


> I am more irritated than mad with the new movie wolverine. I feel like marvel really needs to get their shit together and actually make a decent movie because everything that they are pumping out from hollywood is pure garbage. Also what is it with movies these days? They all suck and rinse and repeat the same garbage that other directors have done in the past. I am just going to stick with reading comics and never trust hollywood to make a decent movie with my favorite characters ever again! Oh yeah and the traffic coming out from work always sucks!


I loved the 3 Iron Mans, Captain America, Thor, The Avengers, and X-Men First Class. I thought they really stepped it up after the Spiderman and X-Men trilogies.


----------



## Wrecklyss

every time i finish making wudu i feel a need to fart.


----------



## JEngelking

Dark Souls.


----------



## Murmel

Tying bracelets is so difficult...


----------



## Don Vito

I just saw the ugliest trans porn actress in the world.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm ....ing pissed because my mom is getting over some very heavy issues in her life, and my stepmom is making it worse by drinking and doing stupid shit. Now they're having a full on screaming match. I'll tell you, I gotta move outta here.


----------



## samdaman87

BlackMastodon said:


> I loved the 3 Iron Mans, Captain America, Thor, The Avengers, and X-Men First Class. I thought they really stepped it up after the Spiderman and X-Men trilogies.



Have you seen how horroundes spider man 3 is? It makes street fighter: the movie look like a master piece. Why and the hell did they introduce so many bad guys in such a little amount of time and why is it even necessary to include that stupid dance scene??? It just all wrong that hollywood is doing GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## samdaman87

Idontpersonally said:


> You may be onto something
> 
> 15 Over-Used Movie Poster Clichés - Imgur



Yeah its disgusting I think i need to take a shower. This direct marketing shit is unbelievable. Thats all I see in those images, I am just going to stick to my comic books...at least some of the artists do their jobs right now like the wackos up in hollywood.


----------



## samdaman87

Oh yeah here is another reason why I am pissed off with Marvel and Hollywood. Ownership to products is all ....ed up. 

You May Not Own that Digital Comic, Son


----------



## jwade

Finally found a school I'd like to go to, talked to them a bunch, they seem eager for me to attend, I talked to the bank, they say the amount of student loan I need is no problem....provided I can find a co-signer. My dad can't (mortgage maxed, bought a new truck last year and co-signed on my younger sister's student loan), mom/stepdad can't (no idea what their situation is, but their credit is apparently garbage), girlfriend can't be the co-signer since we don't own a house nor a vehicle to use as equity....

so here I am, working a shit hourly job instead of packing my shit to move to go to a school that would result in a job I'd actually give a shit about. I guess I'm not 'mad', but goddamn am I ever frustrated.


----------



## texshred777

There is no israelisugarmommas.com.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Konfyouzd said:


> ... I live in America...



I live in Poland...


----------



## Nile

JEngelking said:


> Dark Souls.



Praise the Sun!


----------



## BlackMastodon

samdaman87 said:


> Have you seen how horroundes spider man 3 is? It makes street fighter: the movie look like a master piece. Why and the hell did they introduce so many bad guys in such a little amount of time and why is it even necessary to include that stupid dance scene??? It just all wrong that hollywood is doing


Oh absolutely, I thought the Spiderman trilogy was pretty shit.  My point is that the last handful of Marvel based movies that have come out have been pretty damn decent; though I haven't seen Wolverine yet and I haven't heard good things.


----------



## asher

Went to mask off stuff on the Falcon turret I'm painting, pull tape up and off comes the paint - primer pulled right off the plastic


----------



## texshred777

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh absolutely, I thought the Spiderman trilogy was pretty shit.  My point is that the last handful of Marvel based movies that have come out have been pretty damn decent; though I haven't seen Wolverine yet and I haven't heard good things.


 
Can't make some people happy, no matter what. 

Is it just me or is the constant whining about...ANYTHING not being as good as they used to be, or everything being the same, unoriginal, etc etc getting really trite?

The same stories have been retold since mankind started telling stories to each other. Old movies aren't any better about being cliche, they ripped off things from folktales and books left and right.


----------



## sniperfreak223

just spent $150 on strings. damn this hobby is getting expensive.


----------



## Murmel

Which is why you change strings only twice a year


----------



## AxeHappy

Coated DRs for the Win!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I play Dunlop, and the monthly string changes are more because of my OCD than necessity.


----------



## danger5oh

Coheed and Cambria was sold out last night ... procrastination ftl.


----------



## Murmel

I play D'addario, no coat and still don't change more than twice a year 

Ont: Feeling lonely as shit, nobody that I want to hang with is answering/or is busy. Ran into a bunch of people I know while out on a random drive, hung with them for like 30 minutes. I don't like just hanging out drinking beer by the water though, so I left pretty quick.


----------



## samdaman87

I am angry because my friends store always get wackos that are on meth coming into his store that sells vintage toys and comics and expects to strike gold and sell him pure garbage that they raided from a random storage unit. I have no ....ing idea as to how they even get access to the internet but they always leave him bad reviews on yelp and google+ which are basically companies that are trying to destroy small local businesses like the one my buddy owns. I just wish the best successes to him but people are cheap around where I live, they wont even spend 2$ at his store on a gi joe toy because they can supposedly get it at target for cheaper. 

Heroes & Hobbies - Southwest Portland - Beaverton, OR


----------



## Murmel

2 posts in 12 hours in this thread for me, I usually stay the fcuk away from this thread because it's depressing 

Had a really shitty dream. I guess you wouldn't call it a nightmare, but the scenario was really mentally exhausting, so in a sense it was.
Ripped up old feelings, god motherducking damnit.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Edit*Conspiracy theory solved


----------



## Ralyks

Torn between staying in Southern NY and possibly going back to Buffalo to try school again, as well as tie up so loose ends from when I was living there earlier this year.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Plumbing...


----------



## Idontpersonally

She deserves a sincere apology. Hail Djodess.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Watched all of the currently released episodes of Attack on Titan today and yesterday and now I'm all






until the next one.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Why am I mad?

Saturday night into Sunday morning...

USED (by a female nonetheless. - Technically, it was "almost" used, but things went so far that I could say I was used, even if I stopped things prematurely at the last minute.)

Refuses to talk to me and pulls out the "can you just leave me alone" card as many females do.

Emotions = shattered.

Today I had too much time to sit and dwell on the fast-paced emotional connection that night...and it just destroyed me this afternoon and made me angry and feel sad and helpless. It turned today into one of the longest, hardest days I have ever had to endure.

F*** this.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Story of my life.


----------



## dedsouth333

Been on this forum for 4 days and accidentally necro bumped an old post. I know it's nothing serious but this site has just been a huge pleasure to be a part of (not to mention the first forum I've ever actually joined) and I guess the negative Rep was like my first whooping lol. It just sucked and ticked me off a bit.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

It isn't a right now thing but it did get my panties in a bunch.
Yesterday after my room mate and I got out of work at around midnight we took the back rode home like normal. We saw something about 4ft sitting in the middle of the road, so I slam on the brakes and stop a few feet from them, they were yard bags full of grass, so I hit the first one and almost kept driving but I stopped turned around and got them out of the road, and some kid comes by on a bike and asked what happened. I didn't think of it today but it may have been that kid that put them in the road, casue I don't usually see 12yr olds pop out of nowhere around midnight.


----------



## Brill

Cause I got spat on in the street.


----------



## Idontpersonally

My dude has 2 builds worth of mahogany and wont build me a 7 wtf .." i dont like 7's, you dont need low end just tune down"


----------



## Jake

Because my boss is an asshole.


----------



## JEngelking

Not mad so much as I am disappointed, but I got my paycheck today and it's actually less than it usually is, despite my picking up four extra shifts in the past week. I'm not out of money or anything, I just figured this one would be enough to cover my gear purchase + textbooks for this semester so it's frustrating. Guess I just gotta wait a little longer for my pod, the anticipation is killing me. 

Since I have to wait a little longer, to blow off some steam I might just buy myself a cheap partscaster in the meantime to stop at least part of my GAS.


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I can't write decent lyrics today.


----------



## Tordah

Good thing: cycling through Vietnam and Cambodia soon for charity, pumped like hell.

Bad thing: LITERALLY nowhere in the South of England has a supply of typhoid vaccinations. Meaning I have to take more expensive oral vaccinations on private care that aren't even as good. JUST IMPORT THEM FROM SPAIN! I work in pharma, just import them from Spain, you morons!


----------



## Idontpersonally

The original bamboo banga is not to be found on YT. I'll have another beer instead of raging.


----------



## Kaickul

Headache from a drinking last night and just heard the news that tomorrow the biggest typhoon of the year is coming.


----------



## Church2224

Because Highgain has so many awesome PRS and I don't!

Also saw the picture of a huge former crush of mine first thing on Facebook today. She looked so pretty, brought back a lot of feels.


----------



## Curt

Because I am a moron, and my phone is busted because of the afforementioned reason.

Have to buy a new one, and that sets my BKP order back about a month...


----------



## Jake

Decided to put the edge pro from my rg1570 into my s1520fb because I like the S better. Lets just say trems and I don't get along dealing with normal tuning and stuff. Installing a new one makes me


----------



## JEngelking

Buying textbooks for this coming semester.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Check to see if you can get them from here: BookFinder4U - Compare book prices at 130 bookstores, Book finder for cheap books, discount books, book rentals
I used to get international books that were softcover and black and white and they cost a fraction of what I would pay from the bookstore.


On topic:
I have 4 exams in 4 days starting next Tuesday. Started studying today. And so my watch begins.


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Check to see if you can get them from here: BookFinder4U - Compare book prices at 130 bookstores, Book finder for cheap books, discount books, book rentals
> I used to get international books that were softcover and black and white and they cost a fraction of what I would pay from the bookstore.
> 
> 
> On topic:
> I have 4 exams in 4 days starting next Tuesday. Started studying today. And so my watch begins.



Thanks for the link, sadly I made my order through Amazon already before I made that first post.  I'm pondering cancelling my order because this site is showing me good, consistently low prices on the books I need, but a place called "Abebooks" that has them also has some inconsistent reviews, and I'm paranoid about not my textbooks in time. 

Ah well. Shipping looks to be kinda high, and they're not a ridiculous amount lower than the used books I found on Amazon so I think it balances out. I still saved a bunch compared to buying new. A little under $300 as opposed to, (I'm estimating), $500-600.


----------



## Konfyouzd

People at work ask some really stupid questions... And they're constantly asking me to do one thing and its opposite at the same damn time...


----------



## pink freud

Mosquito bite right on a knuckle. WHY AM I SO DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## wat

My doorhandle of my car ....ing ripped off in my hand! WTF


----------



## Idontpersonally

I have another album to record. Im out of coffee and 5 hour energy. I havent had the urge to do anything but sleep, eat junk food and watch gargoyles all day..


----------



## Konfyouzd

Why the hell do ppl feel the need to try and "school you" on what you're selling online as if you're unaware just to get a discount? Funk off... For some reason I feel like I'm dealing w an SSO member on CL right now selling a neck. Buy it or don't. Otherwise STFU


----------



## sniperfreak223

Konfyouzd said:


> Why the hell do ppl feel the need to try and "school you" on what you're selling online as if you're unaware just to get a discount? Funk off... For some reason I feel like I'm dealing w an SSO member on CL right now selling a neck. Buy it or don't. Otherwise STFU




I'll admit that I do this from time to time, but more to help the seller than get a discount. After all, respect and honesty are more important than heckling and saving a buck.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Unit plan for P.E due tomorrow is doing my head in, still need to start and finish my environmental studies poster on sustainability due friday...

Uni sucks


----------



## BucketheadRules

Not mad as such, just shitting myself for getting my A level results tomorrow... Jesus Christ, I am so nervous.


----------



## Don Vito

I took my GED test almost 2 weeks ago, and I still haven't received the results :/

What's the hold up on giving a young oppressed black man his test scores? I probably failed anyways because I didn't study enough and I got reeeeally sick the day I had to test. I was just jotting down answers as fast as possible so I could go home and sleep.

#YOLO #SWAG #DEFENDPOPPUNK


----------



## Konfyouzd

USPS either delivered my guitar to someone else or they lied and said they delivered it yesterday but never did...


----------



## Konfyouzd

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'll admit that I do this from time to time, but more to help the seller than get a discount. After all, respect and honesty are more important than heckling and saving a buck.



This guy was being a royal pain in the ass...



brutalwizard said:


> What guitar are you waiting for??



Ibanez S420


----------



## Idontpersonally

found it!


----------



## sniperfreak223

the last person on my shift that I actually enjoy working with just got fired today.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Because this quote is so true
"Wanna know what it&#8217;s like to be in your 20&#8217;s? Take all the money you have, put it in a big pile and burn it then sit at home and cry. It&#8217;s literally the same thing."


----------



## wannabguitarist

I still have to share my room with an ex-girlfriend that I'm not over. Kids, don't move in with someone unless you're absolutely sure it'll last until the end of the lease. Always have an exit strategy 



Idontpersonally said:


> Because this quote is so true
> "Wanna know what its like to be in your 20s? Take all the money you have, put it in a big pile and burn it then sit at home and cry. Its literally the same thing."



 it's not that bad.


----------



## JEngelking

MFW just then when I see that someone bought the one discounted HD Pro that was on Zzounds/AMS.


----------



## renzoip

Getting turned down from job after job for being "overqualified" is irritating. I just wanna work and make some money!


----------



## c0n0r

Was travelling today and large parts of the major motorways and highways in southern UK were closed so we had to spend ages in traffic. After we finally got through it all the car broke down. Sat at side of road waiting for someone for 2 hours after we initially called them, and got picked up by a recovery van and dropped at the nearest service station where we've been for the last 3 hours waiting for a tow to get home, 50 miles away. Have another hour of waiting left. 

Plus it's the electrics in the car that have broken, which is bloody annoying as it's not a job you can fix at the side of the road and once we're towed back home Mercedes won't send up a lorry to collect the car till the middle of next week! 

At least these services have comfy seats and free wifi!


----------



## c0n0r

Sorry, double post.


----------



## tacotiklah

Sick and not feeling well. Then drama starts happening on the one day that I don't want it to happen; my birthday.

Goddamn it.


----------



## Chuck

Online registering for school does not work


----------



## wannabguitarist

Chuck said:


> Online registering for school does not work



I ....ing hate that


----------



## JosephAOI

I got ....ing called in to work right when I'm trying to finish my RG7321


----------



## MFB

JosephAOI said:


> I got ....ing called in to work right when I'm trying to finish my RG7321



You do realize that you can say no when they call you? If they're calling YOU, it means YOU hold the power since if you're not scheduled that day, they can't make you come in; therefore, don't feel like you have to say yes, just tell them you're busy.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

MFB said:


> You do realize that you can say no when they call you? If they're calling YOU, it means YOU hold the power since if you're not scheduled that day, they can't make you come in; therefore, don't feel like you have to say yes, just tell them you're busy.



Agreed. I don't think people understand that you don't have to feel guilty about saying no to calls from work asking you to come in. You have a choice since it's not your scheduled shift.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> You do realize that you can say no when they call you? If they're calling YOU, it means YOU hold the power since if you're not scheduled that day, they can't make you come in; therefore, don't feel like you have to say yes, just tell them you're busy.



Granted from a legal standpoint, you can say no and not come in. However job politics state that if he declines and stays home, the boss will likely cut his hours and/or pay.
They can and will do that. I speak on this from experience.


----------



## BlackMastodon

JosephAOI said:


> I got ....ing called in to work right when I'm trying to finish my RG7321


Work asked me my availability this week and the next a little while back and I told them I can't work because of exams. The one clerk (who can tell his head from his ass) got it, and didn't bug me during this week. The other (who is less fortunate with ability to distinguish his head from his ass) didn't get the memo and has called me twice this week. Even though the first time I told him I won't be able to come in at all. 

But yeah I don't feel bad about saying no.  School comes first; the only reason I have this job is because I'm in school.


----------



## MFB

ghstofperdition said:


> Granted from a legal standpoint, you can say no and not come in. However job politics state that if he declines and stays home, the boss will likely cut his hours and/or pay.
> They can and will do that. I speak on this from experience.



I don't tell them what I'm doing, hell usually I say I'm busy working on school projects - and since my work knows I'm in art school, that means hand laboring for 3D models, not staying in and writing a BS paper on something I don't give two shits about.


----------



## JosephAOI

Well, nothing I can do about it now, I just got home  Gotta wait until tomorrow to finish my guitar now.


----------



## Jake

My RGA121 was supposed to have been done being refinished by this point in time since I move into my apartment 2 hours away for school on Wednesday. I don't want to take my PRS with me because well...PRS and college is not a good combo, and I don't want to take one of my floating trem guitars because I'd rather have a hardtail as the only guitar I'll be playing for the next year. Anyways it wont be done until Tuesday night now 

guess I'll take the s1520fb until I can come home for a weekend and get the 121 done *sigh*

END RANT


----------



## AxeHappy

I just really wish life wasn't. For too many reasons to list.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because fuck people who cant take a compliment, nothing irritates me more than when someone cant just say thank you when you compliment them.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because apparently the stray kitty I took in recently was pregnant. 

And the last thing I did before going to bed last night was...dispose...of a stillborn kitten.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mad? I'm PISSED...

Someone stole my guitar...


----------



## Murmel

^
I know the feeling. Happened to me a few months ago. Sincerely hope you get it back.
Was it stolen from your home?


----------



## sniperfreak223

because razor + stress zits = bad times


----------



## JEngelking

I want a second job or something to earn some extra money. On top of paying for school, why must I have expensive hobbies?  Too much GAS. High up on the current list:

-HD Pro
-RG8
-Second Telecaster
-Various new pickups

Additionally, I'd like to get a decent camera like a Canon t3i, and I'm upgrading my desktop PC piece by piece till it's nice and powerful.


----------



## Mike

My Job


----------



## ghostred7

Because I'm finally motivated about music again after 10yrs (ish) and can't find a band or get over this really long writer's block. Probably more frustrated than mad, but ya.


----------



## AxeHappy

Canada post has just informed me, after I called them again, that the *very expensive KXK guitar I shipped out at the start of August* is actually going to take about 4-6 weeks to get to guy who bought it off me and not the 6-30 days we were told when deciding on shipping options. 

The tracking hadn't updated since the 8th, and he wasn't getting any answers from his post office so he had me call Canada Post, again, and they actually gave me some information this time (which as the Canadians on here will know is actually impressive enough) but why the .... didn't they tell me it was going to take this long to ship in the first place. 

Nobody likes waiting on guitars, and I am always super nervous whenever I ship one out until it's new owner gets it and is thrilled. Gah.


----------



## SevenStringSam

the kid who , on my last day junior year when i had to drop out rather than be homeless for the last 4 months of school, broke into my car, stole my macbook, and a few other very expensive and VERY personal items, lied about it for 2 years then rubbed it in my face is trying to be friends with me again.

im kind of interested in how this will turn out


----------



## Murmel

Because I don't have enough money.


----------



## Ralyks

Got slammed right on my right shoulder the other night during jiu jitsu, and sprained it pretty good. Still in pain, only managed to pick my guitar back up today.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I feel like im being haunted by fedoras ever since i made that vest thread. Theyre ....ing everywhere, on the internet anyway. Like every other page i go to somebody's wearing a ....ing fedora. Cartoons, movies everything thing i watch there's a ....in fedora. I google fedora just to make sure. and wtf do you know i see one that i remembered my dudes dad gave to me like 15 years ago, the exact one. So Im like ok no big deal, i take a nap and just brush it off, i wake a up a few hours later and start browsing, firs thing i see is a another ....ing fedora.. I might as well just ....ing buy one then especially since everyone hates them anyway.. .... I cant escape the truth.


----------



## SjPedro

damn college sent me the papers for transferring to another college all WRONG....again! 
paid so much for documents it's insane and still nothing is correct....

and I only have one week to do it and i started this whole damn thing in the beginning of the month...pissing me off!


----------



## Jake

I only have a 6 string trem equipped guitar here in my college apartment. Cant just switch tunings. I need to acquire a 7 or 8 string hardtail up here somehow, or even just a hardtail in general.


----------



## dedsouth333

Because I buried 2 of my families kittens practically one before the other. Ahhhhh...


----------



## Kaickul

Have been raining for like 5 straight days in a row and doesn't look like it's stopping soon.


----------



## Murmel

My vision might have degraded yet again, gotta go for a check-up. If that's the case, then it'll be a minimum of 2 years before I can do LASEK. Crap.

I also think I might have some sort of asthma because I have to breath pretty heavily just by walking. Strangely enough, I don't notice it too much when working out, but that's probably because you don't care if you sound like a hyperventilating sheep when you're doing it.

I don't get enough oxygen when I breath through my nose either, so I pretty much always breath with my mouth open. I think I know what's causing it though, but fixing that requires a minor surgery.


----------



## Church2224

My current female interest and I have completely different work schedules and are both constantly busy, so we cannot do shit together. 

I have not heard back from my dealer about my Jackson B7 order confirmation.

I am tired as hell and want to drink beer and bourbon. 

I wrecked my truck and cannot get it back until September 6th.

I just saw how much automatic rifles cost...


----------



## Jakke

Church2224 said:


> My current female interest and I have completely different work schedules and are both constantly busy, so we cannot do shit together.



Even on weekends?


----------



## Church2224

Jakke said:


> Even on weekends?



Yep. She works in a restaurant as a waitress most nights. I work as a student Tuesdays and Thursdays and Lawn Care and Landscaping Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Jakke

That's damn rough man


----------



## bhakan

I'm up a Penn State, and I figured the Bryce Jordan Center there would only have shitty concerts coming through, but then I saw that NIN and Godspeed You! Black Emperor were coming and I was pumped, but then I saw that General Admission was $100 dollars. WTF! I'm a broke college student, I can't afford that.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Church2224 said:


> I just saw how much automatic rifles cost...



automatic as in full auto or semi-auto? those are two completely different animals, and the prior comes with a much heftier price tag and a whole s***-ton of paperwork.

also, if anyone ever wants to talk firearms, hit me up...


----------



## Church2224

sniperfreak223 said:


> automatic as in full auto or semi-auto? those are two completely different animals, and the prior comes with a much heftier price tag and a whole s***-ton of paperwork.
> 
> also, if anyone ever wants to talk firearms, hit me up...



I am talking full auto. I was looking at the price of AR-10s, seemed reasonable, then I was looking up how much a full auto AR-15 costs...holy lord...


----------



## BaDaML

Hmmm, a therapeutic thread  I'm in lol

My inlaws f'n suck (yes, my wife agrees)! 
I had to leave work due to my blood pressure (152/114 makes me feel like crap).
I need a new car, but have to spend the money moving.
Playing better, both technique and creatively, and no musicians to be found anywhere now.
I am a moderator on a non music forum, and people there are adults that act like 5 yr olds lol, and like to talk crap since they are behind a keyboard.

Probably a few other things too, but those are at the top of the list lol.


----------



## tacotiklah

One of my close friends who is also a transwoman living at home was outted to her parents. They cancelled her credit cards, stole the money that she earned through her own job out of her bank account and threw her out of the house.

I'm angry to the point of breaking stuff because parents should NEVER do this to their kids over something like being trans. The best I can do for her is to help her find a trans-friendly homeless shelter and places for her to find food while she works enough hours to find her own place. If I ever meet her parents, no ....s will be given about jail time. I will flat out punch them both in the face for their shitty ideas of parenting.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ghstofperdition said:


> One of my close friends who is also a transwoman living at home was outted to her parents. They cancelled her credit cards, stole the money that she earned through her own job out of her bank account and threw her out of the house.
> 
> I'm angry to the point of breaking stuff because parents should NEVER do this to their kids over something like being trans. The best I can do for her is to help her find a trans-friendly homeless shelter and places for her to find food while she works enough hours to find her own place. If I ever meet her parents, no ....s will be given about jail time. I will flat out punch them both in the face for their shitty ideas of parenting.


Jesus, that is really rough. I can't believe her parents would do that; another reason why no one but you should know your bank information.


----------



## Nile

Spray paint all the way across their house at night.


----------



## Tang

Not really mad, but one of my chihuahuas (the only unfixed boy) can smell a hot bitch somewhere close by and it's making him absolutely bonkers.. dude just wants a lay


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I need to stop writing songs on my acoustics. It just doesn't fit in the band.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just fixed an error that's been plaguing me for weeks by cutting a line of code, then pasting it directly back where it was... Then I hit refresh... Why refresh alone didn't work, I have NO clue... 

Cut/paste is strong here...


----------



## Mike

Konfyouzd said:


> I just fixed an error that's been plaguing me for weeks by cutting a line of code, then pasting it directly back where it was... Then I hit refresh... Why refresh alone didn't work, I have NO clue...
> 
> Cut/paste is strong here...



That is why I quit doing that crap lol. The troubleshooting alone and the stupid solutions were enough to drive me into anger management.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I really thought I loved doing this shit in highschool and college. The difference was those places provided what science calls a "perfect environment" which is NEVER the case in actual application...


----------



## Murmel

Because the human brain is stupid.

Week 1: You hang out with a person and start talking about how in 2 weeks you will part ways and not see eachother often at all for an entire year. Sadness ensues.

Week 2: School has started, you feel great, the people are great and it's just a blast. The entire week is nothing but joy.

Week 3: You hang out with the previously mentioned person for the last time. The moment you see eachother you get anxious and sad about what's to come. 

So, in other words; I could've saved myself a ton of anxiety if I hadn't seen this person at all after week 1, even though I really want to see him/her badly?
Letting this person leave without saying goodbye would've been less difficult than saying goodbye?

Either I'm fwerking weird, or the human brain is dumb.


----------



## sniperfreak223

all of the guitars I want apparently only exist in Europe and Wisconsin.


----------



## Azathoth43

Church2224 said:


> I just saw how much automatic rifles cost...



Those feels, I know them.

I'm putting an AR-15 together right now. A couple of friends of mine suggested I should get a Masterkey for it. I looked it up and was like "Yeah, why wouldn't I want that!"

Then I find out it's a NFA item so, of course, the manufacture* charges like two grand for one, then plus all the paperwork and tax blah blah blah.


*It's just a Remington 870 that's been cut down.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Azathoth43 said:


> Those feels, I know them.
> 
> I'm putting an AR-15 together right now. A couple of friends of mine suggested I should get a Masterkey for it. I looked it up and was like "Yeah, why wouldn't I want that!"
> 
> Then I find out it's a NFA item so, of course, the manufacture* charges like two grand for one, then plus all the paperwork and tax blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> *It's just a Remington 870 that's been cut down.



we're talking masterkey as in an underslung 12-gauge ala M203, right?

If you wanna see ridiculous, look up the prices for something like a full-auto MG42, I've been wanting one for years, but that's like a full 18 month's salary BEFORE NFA fees!!!


----------



## Azathoth43

sniperfreak223 said:


> we're talking masterkey as in an underslung 12-gauge ala M203, right?



Yes, you're exactly right. I'll probably end up getting a Spikes Tactical Havoc. It's a 37mm launcher and is pretty cheap. And yes I freely admit I want one because it looks bad ass. I see nothing wrong with that. Although could you imagine getting beanbag loads for it? 



> If you wanna see ridiculous, look up the prices for something like a full-auto MG42, I've been wanting one for years, but that's like a full 18 month's salary BEFORE NFA fees!!!



That sucks man. Would be sick.


----------



## Curt

Because rude people. I want to knock so many teeth down so many throats right now.


----------



## danger5oh

^^^ 

As for me, I am once again forced to wait 6 to 8 weeks for my new guitar because the mainland post offices still tell their customers that standard mail will get here in 5-6 days, so why pay the extra $$$ for Priority Mail? There is no "ground" delivery to Hawaii. It goes by boat, which given the time frame, I am assuming is the Mayflower .

Edit: btw... I'm not mad at the sender. It's not his fault other people fail to understand the intricacies of their jobs. And I have no problem being patient, but having someone else handle my guitar for 6 to 8 weeks only allows more time and opportunity for them to f... my s... up.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

craigslist....

trying to sell stuff, so I can get stuff I want,but OMG idiots offering me everything from minivans,videogames,dressers,tables,rims off some hoopdy,crapped out bikes,any trashie thing I no one wants, its like hey I`ll trade ya my old tv a set of rims and tires,car amp my microwave and a set of pool cues WTF


----------



## no_dice

I'm mad because my Kemper is out for repair and I'm stuck using the old POD X3 until I get it back.


----------



## Idontpersonally

edit*nevermind not even mad


----------



## Murmel

Just said goodbye to the person most dear to me, I won't see her much the coming year.

Feeling like shit  We should've done this yesterday, having a day of school to take it off your mind would've helped a lot.


----------



## AxeHappy

Actually came to say mostly the same thing as Murmel. 

I am helping my Lady friend move to another city for fancy schooling tomorrow. Pretty bummed.


----------



## DarkNe0

Been waiting three days for a wire-transfer payment information and guitar confirmation. Do they just not want to sell?


----------



## AxeHappy

U-Haul. 

I hope they choke to death on a bag of rancid dicks.


----------



## Tyler

my lady of 2 years keeps saying shes afraid of giving into temptation and cheating on me if she goes out partying, yet still wants to party to experience the college life (because yolo) 

screw this


----------



## Curt

Because I have only came up with a couple riffs that I have finished so far, and I want to get my album done by early 2014. At this pace, I will be lucky if I finish it at all...
First world problems.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I hate when some one doesn't understand you when you explain things then you feel stupid, but the person you were talking to is really flocking stupid, but your steamed any ways so flock them.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Mockingbirds with Beast headstocks...traditional 3x3 or GTFO!!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

sniperfreak223 said:


> Mockingbirds with Beast headstocks...traditional 3x3 or GTFO!!!







I think this one can work some times.


----------



## sniperfreak223

^eh, sometimes...but I just think the traditional headstock looks best on the Mockingbird (and the Bich and Eagle for that matter), and I'd really like to pimp-slap the person who decided the Beast headstock would look awesome on a Mockingbird...the Beast, the Warbeast, the JR V, and the Draco, yes, the Warlock, sometimes, everything else = NO!!!


----------



## daniel_95

I just finished watching Deadwood and can't quite deal with the fact that there's no more episodes. What an underwhelming conclusion


----------



## Dan_Vacant

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^eh, sometimes...but I just think the traditional headstock looks best on the Mockingbird (and the Bich and Eagle for that matter), and I'd really like to pimp-slap the person who decided the Beast headstock would look awesome on a Mockingbird...the Beast, the Warbeast, the JR V, and the Draco, yes, the Warlock, sometimes, everything else = NO!!!


I'm not alone.


----------



## mcd

was adding a belly scarf and forearm curve to a project tele...then my router lock slipped and i ruined the body!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I may not be able to shower before work.


----------



## Mprinsje

Can't sleep, wake-up call going off in 1.5 hours...


----------



## Church2224

Dad won't let me buy another guitar with my own money for god knows what reason...


----------



## Vhyle

I might be going to Syria...


----------



## beyondcosmos

Vhyle said:


> I might be going to Syria...



I'm mad because my country and my country's people might be going into Syria. Thus, we'd be getting into another war we shouldn't get into and once again jeopardizing the lives of our own people and the Syrians.

Best of luck to you, sir.


----------



## Vhyle

beyondcosmos said:


> I'm mad because my country and my country's people might be going into Syria. Thus, we'd be getting into another war we shouldn't get into and once again jeopardizing the lives of our own people and the Syrians.
> 
> Best of luck to you, sir.


 
Thank you for the kind words. And I agree - we have no ....ing business going there. That's all I'm saying about that for now.


----------



## Murmel

^
Man, so sorry to hear that.
Are you in the air force or navy? Or has Obama gone full retard and decided to send ground troops?


----------



## beyondcosmos

As of now I don't think we've made a definitive decision (that I know of), but I'm going to be pissed unless the decision is to stay the hell out of Syria.


----------



## wat

I'm so tired of hearing about our(the US) military operations and the aftermath in the middle east. And now it looks like we're going to go poking in yet another ant pile. I'm SO fvcking sick of it.


----------



## Vhyle

Murmel said:


> ^
> Man, so sorry to hear that.
> Are you in the air force or navy? Or has Obama gone full retard and decided to send ground troops?



Active duty Army. Not sure what Obama will be doing, as others have said. A wise decision would be to stay the hell away from Syria... and most of my fellow servicemembers agree. And I'm pretty certain most of the nation agrees.

Ugh. There's been a lot of talk about Syria at work today. I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## riffer_madness

Because I'm broke, horny, thirsty, and out of cigarettes, pu$$y, and beer!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because my school has a new teacher, and since he's "not ready" to teach English classes yet, I have to plan lessons for and teach his classes in addition to my own for the next month.


----------



## riffer_madness

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Because my school has a new teacher, and since he's "not ready" to teach English classes yet, I have to plan lessons for and teach his classes in addition to my own for the next month.



You get paid extra for that?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nope.


----------



## riffer_madness

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nope.



Dang. Not cool.


----------



## Curt

1.) The Syria stuff is getting ridiculous... If the troops get sent over, I will be outraged.

2.) The factory I work at is letting go most of their temps(of which I am likely one), but I wont know until next week, and that means back to job hunting... FML


----------



## BucketheadRules

Manure has just been put on the fields near where I live.

Now the whole town smells of shit.


----------



## Murdstone

Huge job interview last week; it went awesome, but I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## sniperfreak223

BucketheadRules said:


> Manure has just been put on the fields near where I live.
> 
> Now the whole town smells of shit.




growing up in farm country, I know this one all too well.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just realized that the girl that I would've considered to be one of my very good friends for the past 6 or so years is actually a giant bitch who has been trying to get my best friends to hate me. Why? F**ked if I know but I'm pretty damn pissed about it and more pissed that it took me this long to realize it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

my bass player is back to drinking again, and apparently hooked up with a bar skank and just called me at 3am to tell me he thinks he has VD...what the serious f_u_ck? I think I'll finally organize that intervention now.


----------



## Idontpersonally

All of Sara fabel's tattoo gear got stolen/lost in the mail. She is crushed and didn't want to tat anymore, on one hand this hurts, on the other, Millions of people are standing in line to help her..., but yea,....ed up situation nonetheless.

*Edit.. dammit, just missed my thousanth post celebration meme


----------



## Discoqueen

I'm mad because I quit smoking... and I really want a cig.


----------



## sniperfreak223

the neck pup on my Beast V just took a dump on me and doesn't want to work >: (

and its my only 6-string set-up for B standard at the moment!!!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Ever try to take the disc out of a brand new CD case, but the plastic knob in the middle of the disc is too tight, and won't let go of it? Yeah... broke the CD trying to get it out.


----------



## Discoqueen

Lol, dude! Thats rough :/


----------



## Church2224

BlackMastodon said:


> Just realized that the girl that I would've considered to be one of my very good friends for the past 6 or so years is actually a giant bitch who has been trying to get my best friends to hate me. Why? F**ked if I know but I'm pretty damn pissed about it and more pissed that it took me this long to realize it.



A lot of people can be like that. Screw them, they make me no longer want to be social at all. They will shake your right hand and stab you in the back with their left. 

I am cynical as hell right now 

1. My dog almost died yesterday. Poor baby girl had a collapse airway and she was turning blue. She is 13 now and I do not think she has much time left. 

2. I am still dealing with assholes, even in college. I thought 20-22 year olds would grow up just a little bit. Guess not. Maybe I am the one who is messed in the head or I am asking too much of them but god people in this age group are immature. 

Current Music Choices for me-



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB67HO8tkQs


----------



## BlackMastodon

Church2224 said:


> A lot of people can be like that. Screw them, they make me no longer want to be social at all. They will shake your right hand and stab you in the back with their left.
> 
> I am cynical as hell right now
> 
> 1. My dog almost died yesterday. Poor baby girl had a collapse airway and she was turning blue. She is 13 now and I do not think she has much time left.
> 
> 2. I am still dealing with assholes, even in college. I thought 20-22 year olds would grow up just a little bit. Guess not. Maybe I am the one who is messed in the head or I am asking too much of them but god people in this age group are immature.



Every time i think about it I just get infuriated. Seems like I can trace back most of my feeling like shit the last few months to her. Anyway, really sorry to hear about your dog, dude. And unfortunately, you can't escape assholes they are everywhere and I'm glad I don't have to deal with them for much longer. Then all I have to do is deal with assholes at work.


----------



## will_shred

.... DMV DRIVING TESTERS. I AM A GOOD DRIVER GOD DAMMIT, JUST GIVE ME MY LICENSE. 

It may seem small, but I'm seriously pissed off. Nobody who's driven with me behind the wheel (parents, friends of parents, my friends) understands why I don't have my license yet. Frankly neither do I. .... the DMV, .... driving testers. They don't even know me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Ever try to take the disc out of a brand new CD case, but the plastic knob in the middle of the disc is too tight, and won't let go of it? Yeah... broke the CD trying to get it out.



you know you're supposed to push the plastic down right?


----------



## sage

USPS broke my super sweet poplar semi-hollow Telemaster body. Now I have to go through their insurance and order another one... I was gonna build that baby up this week.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

just a little bit of luck....

it that too much for the universe to give??????


----------



## Murmel

Because we have a billion hair salons where I live, but no barbers from what I can tell.

The lack of male hairdressers is disturbing..


----------



## Mprinsje

i lost at a card game, the stakes were: the most emo facebook-post ever...


god it's so bad, looks like it was typed by a 13 year old emogirl on her period.

Thanks friends!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> you know you're supposed to push the plastic down right?



Ha yes. It didn't help it very much, I'm afraid.


----------



## sniperfreak223

due to other "issues", it looks like this Thursday's show will be the last one for 2013.


----------



## wat

Murmel said:


> Because we have a billion hair salons where I live, but no barbers from what I can tell.
> 
> The lack of male hairdressers is disturbing..



Because salons > barbers 

If you are single and young you should be letting women and gay men cut your hair, lol


----------



## wat

Last night at my friend's birthday party, this huge annoying girl who is obsessed with me wouldn't leave me alone and kept bumping her tits into me and butting in whenever I was trying to talk to the hot girls.

Now I have a taste of what women feel like when they get relentlessly hit on by creepy guys. I'm pretty sure that nothing short of yelling at her would have made her stop so I just kind of endured it the whole night. So anoying


----------



## Murmel

wat said:


> Because salons > barbers
> 
> If you are single and young you should be letting women and gay men cut your hair, lol



Not really. I want a man who knows men's hair to cut my hair. I feel like they would understand what I visualize better.


----------



## beyondcosmos

This girl I've known since our freshman year in college keeps on asking me to help her with all her relationship/life problems. She acts SO ....ING flirty with me, to the point where I keep thinking 'if this was any other girl, I'd be 100% positive she wants both my dick AND my heart' (aka sex and a legitimate relationship). Problem is, she's always wicked flirty, then if I ask her how she views 'us' she always says just friends.

She apparently lost her virginity to a guy while they were both drunk at a club last night and, if she's telling the story truthfully, she kept telling him no and he still ....ed her. Her RA told her she could actually file for rape.....but she doesn't want to.

I'm always the one who she texts and asks to come up to her room to talk and what not. Always the one who she opens up to. Always the one she feels like she can trust....and yet we're just friends.

I'm in the friendzone more than I am in relationship-land when it comes to women, so I know what it's like (call me a betafag, I really don't care at this point). This, however, is just ridiculous. On top of all of this, the water here is ....ed so whenever I wash my hands, it dries up my palms and I get dead skin flakes all over my guitar when I play it.

.... everything. Syria's going up in flames, the shit with the Fukushima nuclear reactor is ....ing the Pacific ocean, I live in a country that's hated by everyone, and apparently the only women who are interested in guys like me are the ones who still act like they're 12.

.... everything.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Adrian Peterson destroyed my fantasy team


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Infamous Impact said:


> Adrian Peterson destroyed my fantasy team



Hahaha Matt Forte destroyed mine. Feels, bro.


----------



## Church2224

You sometimes wonder if getting what you want is worth the fight and the bullshit.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Painted the shittiest piece ever, jeans ruined. Pussied out on some hot chick eyeing me at the mall. My cousin visited and his roommate had really cool kids, they left, now i feel lonely. I have to get drunk to suppress all kinds of feels. I hate this thread because I feel like I will be back.


----------



## AxeHappy

Brutal ....ing cold. Blah.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

AxeHappy said:


> Brutal ....ing cold. Blah.




100 degrees here yesterday bro. 
still sick from the heat...


----------



## AxeHappy

That certainly blows. 

But I meant a head cold. Rhinovirus is a bad ass mother ....er. 

Side effect of working with kids, I am pretty much sick non-stop from September-June. ....ing kids.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

damn,I love kids but I can`t be around them either, same reason...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I want to smoke weed but it's illegal. 

(ps. i have never smoked pot so nice try DEA)


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fat-Elf said:


> I want to smoke weed but it's illegal.
> 
> (ps. i have never smoked pot so nice try DEA)



Preeeeetty sure this hasn't stopped a lot of people.

I'm mad because my laptop can't handle the latest Tomb Raider game that I picked up in the Steam summer sale a little while back. I upgraded my RAM to the maximum amount that my motherboard can handle but the video card is outdated and I don't feel like shelling out $300+ for an upgrade. Guess I'll have to wait a little while until I can build my own PC to play the game.


----------



## Jake

I miss my PRS. Can't play it until thanksgiving, and then again until Christmas. One of the only disadvantages of college.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

I don't have enough alcohol.


----------



## jephjacques

I ....ing hate ukeleles


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I got dog shit on my good pair of chucks..


----------



## sniperfreak223

jephjacques said:


> I ....ing hate ukeleles



this post demands an explanation...


----------



## JEngelking

sniperfreak223 said:


> this post demands an explanation...



Agreed.

I'm frustrated because of the random fake accounts (userxxxxxxxx) that will randomly follow you on Soundcloud, because they get me all excited that I managed to earn a new follower. 

Also, I'm bothered by the fact that Guitar Fetish sold out of the Telecaster bodies I wanted to buy from them. I was gonna buy one a month ago but decided I should save my money for a couple weeks instead. And now here I sit, still with parts-Tele GAS.


----------



## Fiction

Can't write new music, major suckage past few months


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Kiwimetal101 said:


> I got dog shit on my good pair of chucks..


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Fiction said:


> Can't write new music, major suckage past few months




I`m there dude... 

also my hands seem to always covered in carb cleaner and gas,just about eveything with a motor up and quit running in the last couple of months.


----------



## Tyler

A guitar I sent out to a good buddy ended up gettign there with dings, even when being packed well.

Makes me feel like a douche though its out of my control


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ate some dark chocolate and few minutes later I got a dry spot in my throat. Haven't had them in years. Hate it how nothing seems to work. I have drank at least a liter of water and tried coughing but it just won't go away. Very annoying.


----------



## sniperfreak223

my local music go round has a sweet 10-string Bich and I already blew my gear budget for the month.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

THATS IT I~VE HAD IT....

Family member borrows my truck,now WON~T GIVE IT BACK.......

F*** FAMILY!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

Apparently some people here cant tell literal from figurative statements lol smh. We need more louis ck fan here.


----------



## Don Vito

I have no money for GTA V.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This rehearsal I'm having this afternoon had better be F_U_CKING good for all the ball ache it's caused me trying to organise it.

EDIT: It was a good one so yeah, it's all gravy. Happy now


----------



## Adrian-XI

There's been multiple break-ins on my street over the last few weeks. Awkward as. Fvck I hate people.


----------



## Jakke

Have had a fever and been coughing all day. .... being sick.








*EDIT*It has now gone to my sinuses, and I have aching teeth because of it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

start rant:

Irresponsible hunters. We're now just about two weeks away from the archery deer season in PA, and I'm seeing droves of people going out to buy bows, licenses, and archery supplies. Far too many times, when I ask how often they shoot their bows, the answer is "oh, a few times just before the season".

Archery is a serious commitment that takes A LOT of practice!!! You need to be able to hit a target about the size of a tennis ball (heart) or a half-gallon milk jug (lungs) with absolute consistency to ensure a clean, humane kill. I practice for months on end, starting in May and shoting about 60-80 arrows a day to be 100% sure I'm ready to make that clean shot, and even then I pass on more animals than I shoot at because I will not take a shot unless I'm absolutely sure I can pull it off. If you're not ready to put in the work, stick to the rifle season, and leave archery to the people who know what it really takes.

okay, rant over.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I have no money for GTA V.



I _had_ no money so I had to sell my wah for 20 (75 as new).


----------



## Murmel

Don Vito said:


> I have no money for GTA V.



I'm thinking about trading in like all of my other 360 games for GTA V. I never play them anyway.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> I'm thinking about trading in like all of my other 360 games for GTA V. I never play them anyway.



They seriously don't have the "trade 2 games (from a list) to get GTAV for 10 euros(/sweden money)" in Swedish Gamestops neither? So far it seems Finland is the only country with that deal.


----------



## Murmel

I don't have Gamestop in my town, so I can't answer that question. We've got GAME, they usually only do those things with pre-orders.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> I don't have Gamestop in my town, so I can't answer that question. We've got GAME, they usually only do those things with pre-orders.



That's even more odd. I thought GAMEs only exist in UK.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Preordered a Playstation4; won't get one until the second shipment arrives in 2014 ;_;


----------



## Kiwimetal101

CrushingAnvil said:


> Preordered a Playstation4; won't get one until the second shipment arrives in 2014 ;_;



Serious?? I was thinking about picking one up over xmas.. Bugger


----------



## Church2224

I am realizing I might be an Alcoholic....


----------



## dedsouth333

mr_rainmaker said:


> also my hands seem to always covered in carb cleaner and gas,just about eveything with a motor up and quit running in the last couple of months.



I hear ya man. Just completely finished rebuilding the engine for my truck. Now waiting for a weekend with enough free time from fixing everyone else's crap to swap the engine in my crap.


----------



## hk_golgatha

My dumbass managers at work fired a good portion of our staff to make room for new people (despite our having no new applicants), thereby forcing shifts on me on nights that I specifically asked off for.

I wouldn't be pissed if this didn't mean that I have to work the night that my band has a show _and_ the night of my anniversary with my girl. 

I hate people sometimes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Serious?? I was thinking about picking one up over xmas.. Bugger



I preordered 5 days ago, so unless you know someone, you'll probably be waiting until Jan-Feb 2014.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

CrushingAnvil said:


> I preordered 5 days ago, so unless you know someone, you'll probably be waiting until Jan-Feb 2014.



Average, at least ill know from others if it can handle all the heat from the higher spec hardware..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Church2224 said:


> I am realizing I might be an Alcoholic....



What makes you think that?


----------



## tacotiklah

I seem to be losing friends left and right. I would love to say that they're all crazy and weird, but it's probably my fault in the end. 

My plan to destroy myself is almost complete. Muahahaha
/fakevillianlaugh


----------



## Jakke

^Well, I am too far away for you to easily get rid of


----------



## Slaeyer

Ordered a certain guitar pickup in a special color (green) 12 weeks ago. It should have arrived at a local store by saturday, but they told me it was not part of the delivery, eventhough it was listed on the delivery note. They called the distributor for Germany, who said it was been shipped. At least that's what they were saying on saturday.

Today I called the shop again. They again did some research and found out....
That the company is not producing the pickups in this color anymore. 
Still they made me wait for 12 weeks.... 

Isn't the availability the first thing to ask, when ordering something?
And how comes the distrubtor orders a product, ships it out to a local store and lists it on a delivery note, eventhough the item never reached the distributor and therefore has never been put into a parcel?


----------



## no_dice

I'm mad about so much shit right now, that it just makes me laugh now. I don't want to even type it out because I don't want to come off as a "boo-hoo poor me" case.


----------



## Don Vito

Murmel said:


> I'm thinking about trading in like all of my other 360 games for GTA V. I never play them anyway.


I'm mad because my phone is still in contract until next March(I was going to trade it to gazelle to buy GTA V) SCREW IFRUIT, BRING BACK SUPERIOR AND STYLISH FLIP PHONES AND NOKIA 3310


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Flip phones are flawed right from the get go. It's very common for the connection to the screen to become faulty or broken. Brick phones are the most stable.

Anywho, I'm mad because after working on a scarf joint jig yesterday to work on a neck today, the table saw we have was too crappy and had too small of a blade to make a clean cut without me having to finish it by hand. So I opted to use the miter saw, which wasn't bad but didn't quite work out the way I planned. Then, when it came time to cut a piece for the headstock from the back of the neck blank, I was stupid and cut it about 3-4" too short, so now I gotta go buy another piece of maple to use as a headstock. Screwing up right out of the gate with this build.


----------



## Mike

-I can't see my forehead
-Acronyms
-My local craigslist is useless for anything other than buying/selling fisher price level gear.
-As soon as it got cold, I got sick.


----------



## Don Vito

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Flip phones are flawed right from the get go. It's very common for the connection to the screen to become faulty or broken. Brick phones are the most stable.


WHO CARES

THEY FLIP


----------



## Basti

I'm getting too used to loneliness and boredom.
And my playing is pitiful.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> WHO CARES
> 
> THEY FLIP









Edit: Just saw this and it just about sums it up.


----------



## Ralyks

Got turned down for two full time positions in my company. The first I at least got to interview for and my supervisor told me it was a great interview and I was one of the finalists. The second, I didn't even get an interview, and it was my old branch too. Bastards. Welp, time to get a night job...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I chose to take this class as a senior-level elective instead of history of mathematics: Vaughn Climenhaga - Teaching


----------



## sniperfreak223

because it's ....in' impossible to find a 5-string BC Rich bass that isn't either a sig model or a Widow!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just made a nasty dent on to my dad's car. The worst part is that he can't understand why I was trying to drive in to the car shelter when I was supposed to drive it straight on to our yard but I wanted to impress him by doing it in reverse but of course I can't tell that now.


----------



## sniperfreak223

have to go to Arkansas for a week to learn how to run things the way the company wants me to...and they only gave me one day's notice!!! I have to be at the airport by 10am tomorrow!!!


----------



## caskettheclown

My friends are ignoring me when I have done NOTHING to provoke it at all. I'm kinda mad about it but also F it i'll be alright but there isn't a thread for that.


Just spent most of my paycheck on new tires for my car.

I'll also post in the why you so happy thread as well.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

people not showing up when they say they are going to show up,I know a lot of you have delt with this.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bus schedules. I have a gig to go to this night but the last bus to my hometown leaves at 11:20pm which means I probably have to miss the end of the set aka the best part.


----------



## caskettheclown

I feel like people are taking advantage of me and blaming me for things that happen.

Blaming me for things that are only partially my fault without accepting their own fault in the issue.

i'm so far behind on sleep its not even funny. I slept a decent bit last night but i'm still exhausted.

On top of that my skin condition is acting up, I can barely walk ...well limp because it feels like walking on broken glass or as the doctors put it (Walking on third degree burns). So good bye doing anything for the next few days, except for work which i'm just toughing through the best I can.

For those that don't know my skin condition its a mild form of this : Epidermolysis bullosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Azathoth43

Out of the blue my audio interface is taking a shit.


----------



## AxeHappy

My internet has shit the bed. I am transferring data at ....ing 300ish KB/S. 

The .... is that? I am paying for 11Mb/S. ....ing ....ity .... .....

Also, been working on re-finishing a 7620 for quite a while and my friends psycho bitch of a girlfriend ....ed the headstock all up. 

Going to strip it all and start over. Bah. Frustrating.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Just lost my wallet. Yeah, pretty upset right now. Now I have to get up and do unnecessary running around on my day off.


----------



## shadowvault

dunno.ask my psychiatrist


----------



## pink freud

Mid-day, only offered once-a-year college classes can go die in a fire. Dat traffic.


----------



## Bekanor

Have to sell one of my guitars to do a head gasket job on my car (and it will be off the road for 3 weeks while the work is done). 

Uni assignment seems way out of my league. 

Still have no answers for the bigger questions I've been asking myself lately.


----------



## sniperfreak223

not so much mad as really depressed. Just had an absolutely shitty day.

-almost threw down with a "local" over threats he made towards his gf.

-car accident in the parking lot, one person in critical condition, sidewalks are still blood-stained.

-one of my best friends from back home called me around 6:00pm local time (7:00pm back home), crying hysterically. I talked to her for a while to try to calm her down, and then found out that her sister had hanged herself and was just found by her mother. I want to be there to help her through it, but I'm stuck here in Arkansas until Friday.


----------



## maxturbator

I wanted to post something about how my day pissed me off, then I realized my problems today were nothing compared to others'. Wishing anyone who had a shit day/week/month the best.


----------



## pink freud

maxturbator said:


> I wanted to post something about how my day pissed me off, then I realized my problems today were nothing compared to others'. Wishing anyone who had a shit day/week/month the best.



Ah, don't feel that way. Just because unspeakable acts happen around the world doesn't mean you can't get pissed off when you stub your toe


----------



## caskettheclown

nothing to crazy but our grocery vendor came in yesterday to order everything we needed. He would not get off his phone or pay any attention to me when I asked to see what he ordered. Didn't even say hey to me or anything. Just made the order and walked out. 

So we have no idea what he ordered which is bad enough.
Delivery came in, different guy delivers it.

He pitched the biggest damn fit i've ever seen someone throw when I sent half of it back cause we didn't need it. I told him I didn't give the "Go ahead" on the order and he just said "thats not my problem man" with a real bad attitude about it. I wasn't rude until he was rude to me first. If he would have just tried to help me or at least been nice about everything it would be completely different.

I chewed his ass OUT! We are so sick of this damn vendor, the owner of the store told me I could be as rude as possible if need be.
The guy was about in tears. We go through this about every week when they come. Every week I send things back.

I called the owner told him exactly what happened, Owner said "That works for me man, were bout to find someone else to work with anyway".


TLDR: People not doing their job. We all screw up and I understand that but if you are deliberately trying to screw us over to put more money in your pocket and throwing a fit when we call you out on it. You'll get chewed out more than you can handle.


----------



## texshred777

Because just once I'd like to see a politician actually answer a damn question. No 5 minute speeches that avoid it and bring attention back to the agenda they keep pushing. Just answer the ....ing question.

No more CNN for me.


----------



## Ralyks

Apartment hunting is a pain in the ass.


----------



## BouhZik

Taxis... 
I'm chauffeur in Paris (this city is a f!ckin jungle if you are in a car...), and I hate Parisien taxis. Those ....... are thinking that they have all rights to do whatever they wants on the road just because they are taxi. Every single day, I have an argument with one of them. 
An exemple that appen very often (too often!!!): on a one way little street, a taxi stops in the middle of the way, and start talking with his customer while he is paid... And I wait... I wait... Until I loose my nerve and start sending light calls. But he just don't give a f!ck and keep smiling at this b!tch who asked him to stop right here, in the middle of this f!ckin street. I'm getting mad and I hit the "noise button" (Klaxon in French), then he puts his head outside of the windows and say "hey! I'm working right now!" (Heard this a million time), so, I put my own head out of the window and say "seriously? And I'm just touching my d!ck? You @!?#*~!!"......
I just hate taxis.....


----------



## BouhZik

Double post. Sorry.... 
Damn phone!!!
I'm really pissed right now! ...... Taxis!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

I had a dream I was wearing a fedora


----------



## mr_rainmaker

family,nuff said.....


----------



## Fat-Elf

mr_rainmaker said:


> family,nuff said.....



Pretty much this. Especially when you get in a crossfire and don't know which side to take.


----------



## AxeHappy

Didn't get the Job... :'(


----------



## dedsouth333

AxeHappy said:


> Didn't get the Job... :'(



Ditto...


----------



## pink freud

pink freud said:


> Mid-day, only offered once-a-year college classes can go die in a fire. Dat traffic.



An update: 

Mid-day, only offered once-a-year college classes can go die in a fire, especially when the school decides to close two of the main parking lots for the first two weeks of Fall quarter due to "construction" reasons.

IT'S GROUND. YOU PARK ON IT.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Fat-Elf said:


> Pretty much this. Especially when you get in a crossfire and don't know which side to take.




and how about when both sides try to use you as the in between.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm mad because I'm worried I'm going to be laid off. Basically two whole weeks sitting at the office with no work because our company lost our biggest contract. The worst part about it is that our office can't get an answer from upper management about what's going on.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Why am I mad? Because idiots can't seem to stay out of my damn koolaid.  

I am currently separated going through a divorce, my ex is being a bit of a twat and I don't really know why. I guess she expected me to still be begging for her to come back when I moved on, I actually found someone I care a whole lot about and i'm not sure why we didn't meet earlier in life. But it's unfortunately not just my ex trying to pull us apart, it's also her ex, and their friends. Her ex has some serious problems and needs help. I've known the guy for many years and cut off all contact with him early last year due to him being an awful human being and finally showing his true colors. (Trying to sleep with my wife at the time). Funny how that worked out, though I can see how the girl i'm dating would seem like "revenge" it's really not, I wasn't looking for a girlfriend nor did I want to be in a relationship for a very long time (I was with my ex 7 years, married for 3) but it happened and I have no regrets other than what other people have done and are trying to do to pull us apart.


----------



## wat

^^^damn bro, that's messy :freak:


----------



## Danukenator

German is just kicking my ass. It sucks because I just don't seem "get" it. I hope my test goes well...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

people


----------



## dedsouth333

The water line running to my house busted. Now I have a lake/water moccasin hang out in my back yard (and we have plenty of snakes already) and have no water at all until I fix it tomorrow. It's just wonderful.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

wat said:


> ^^^damn bro, that's messy :freak:



 Just a little huh?


----------



## sniperfreak223

Danukenator said:


> German is just kicking my ass. It sucks because I just don't seem "get" it. I hope my test goes well...



aber die deutsche Sprache ist schnell erlernbar, und ist eigentlich durchaus Spaß.

I hope that's right, my German is a little rusty.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

People. 

People having obsessions with such trivial shit. People being judgmental butthats. People living in glass houses yet still insisting on throwing stones. 

I hate people.


----------



## Osorio

Not sure mad is the right word, but I'm definitely sort of pissed. I guess mad is the right word. Whatever. Nature is a huge bitch.

Throughout the afternoon, I kept hearing this really irritating noise, most likely a bird, I thought. When a couple of hours back I went to the bathroom, I realized the noise had gotten REALLY loud, and for whatever reason, I decided to look into the bathtub. And what you know, there was a bird trapped there. 

I felt like shit because if I had checked earlier he would have probably not spent his whole afternoon "screaming". Whatever, I thought, let's help the poor little guy now.
He was, for whatever reason, since the tub was dry, all wet and obviously couldn't fly. I got him on my hands and the little shit pretty much pissed all over my arm. OK. I'm going to ignore that. Took him outside and he still wasn't going anywhere, go up to the closest wall and started "screaming" again.

I started getting "angry" because I didn't know what to do. The bird sometimes "looked" blind, but I think he just had his eyes closed most of the times, maybe because of the cold. The thing was shivering like mad. I have no idea why he wasn't flying. I tried to check for wounds but found nothing. I have no idea if he is really young or really old. I tried to give him food (from fresh berries out of the yard to processed cookies and bird seed, which my father has stored in the pantry). I tried to take him to several places around the yard, I tried to put him next to other birds that looked like the same species, but I'm no biologist or veterinarian. Nothing happened.

Anyway... I tried to bring him in so he would AT LEAST be warm while he dies but that seemed that have freaked him out even further, so I took him back outside, on a nice tall hill full of grass and flowers. I hope he gets better cards than the ones I keep seeing.

EDIT: Sounds stopped... I know all of this is inconsequential as fuck, but I was having such a good, average, day up to that point. Feel sorry for the poor thing... If he was injured in some extremely obvious way, like, bleeding and clearly in pain, I would have probably killed it out of mercy, quick and easy, as the concept of suffering without healing really pisses me off (I mean, I get the no-pain-no-gain side of healing, sometimes healing hurts, but the pay off is having healed. What is the freaking point of suffering without a benefit? If the end is near and unavoidable, at least go quickly). But aside from not flying, he was bouncing all around the floor and clearly had some lungs... Seemed to have no trouble getting on and off my hand as well. Looked "healthy enough".

Also: now my bathtub is full of bird droppings that I have to clean up.


----------



## NeglectedField

Mate and his girlfriend showed me up big time last night.


----------



## sniperfreak223

my PA system just crapped out on me >: (


----------



## Church2224

My dad will not let me post the sign of the Libertarian Candidate for Virgina Governor in my yard, only the Republican candidate who I am not that big a fan of at all.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It is currently 4:49 AM and I have been up since 2:30 AM, give or take. I went to bed last night at around 11:00 PM since I have to be up at work for 7:00 AM and I am wide a-f**king-wake. Awesome.


----------



## -42-

Not mad per se, but after a talk with a friend I realized that all my social interactions are predicated on the assumption that nobody gives a shit about me.


----------



## Kidneythief

My ....ing landlord...
The sink has a leak since 2 months already, and they don't get it fixed. They were once up with a "repair-man" who is supposedly their "buddy". Guy took a look at the problem, then said, that "Hey man you can repair this yourself if you just replace that part". That was 1 month ago, since then nothing has happened and it is still leaking.

We don't have a functioning washing machine since we moved in. They kept promising to bring a new one, or atleast get the old one repaired, but nothing has happened around that issue either. And the old one still stands there, and we are forced to wash our clothes by hand, which is tiring, takes up a lot of time. And isn't doing good for the clothes either.

And I can't call a repair-man on my own either, because they stated, that they won't cover the cost of that if I did that. I can't even deduct it from the rent if I did that.

On top of that we don't have any money to move to a new apartment.

Life sucks...


----------



## Don Vito

McDonald's mighty wings. Never again.


----------



## Fiction

Not so mighty now.


----------



## Don Vito

How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not actually mad although some may feel I should be... But I got home from work to find that someone mangled my driver's side door before breaking the passenger window and taking my in dash GPS and iPod. 

I was one of at least 6 people. My only question is how no one saw it in a mall parking lot. (The commuter bus picks us up there).

One car alarm goes off, maybe the owner screwed up. Six go off? Little suspicious...


----------



## piggins411

I'm mad because I managed to get the lower exam grade I've ever gotten. Interestingly enough, I manage to reset that record every semester


----------



## Konfyouzd

Your situation isn't funny but the wording is.


----------



## sniperfreak223

our bass player had to quit the band for at least a few months to undergo treatment for Hepatitis. I warned him about the drinking and raw-dogging bar skanks but he never listened. Now I'm torn as to whether I should replace him or put the band on hold (after all, they never replaced me when I had my health crisis in 2011-2012)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

piggins411 said:


> I'm mad because I managed to get the lower exam grade I've ever gotten. Interestingly enough, I manage to reset that record every semester


----------



## caskettheclown

Girlfriend quit her job because everyone at her job was being complete assholes to her. She quit before I could go up there and raise all sorts of hell though. Just mad that she was being mistreated at work though.


I'm getting 3 days instead of 4 next week. I was told "I'll guarantee you at least 4 days and sometimes 5 every week for sure". Maybe its just a mistake the manager made. i'll see monday morning I guess.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... Insurance


----------



## Konfyouzd

NOW I'm mad... 

I finally got in contact with Alpine. Not to have my unit replaced; they're clearly not the ones to speak to about that. However, I did register my unit the day I installed it and I feel like I very much remember having to enter the product's serial number.

I called today trying to figure out how I retrieve my registration information as their site doesn't seem to provide a means of logging into anything. 

They told me:



> Registration is for marketing purposes only.


So basically I went through the trouble of registering it just so that Alpine knows what to try and sell me in the future... 

What the hell is the point of that? I feel like any other thing I've registered, I was provided with a login of sorts and at the ABSOLUTE LEAST I could see what items I've bought from them in the past. I don't recall whether or not the serials were saved because I've never needed to retrieve that information before. HOWEVER, they still provided far more than the folks at Alpine...


----------



## Fat-Elf

This is really one of those days I should have just stayed in bed. Tried to go cycling, broke the third pair of sunglasses during this year so I had to get back home. Then I burned the chicken in the oven. Computer has crashed at least 2-3 times today, GTA Online stopped working and my neck hurts like a mofo. Shitty day.


----------



## CrashRG

Mad/Upset because two guys I grew up with just got in a bad motorcycle accident. They were riding side by side and a ....ing van ran the intersection and hit both of them and bolted. No arrests yet and I've heard one was D.O.A and one might be paralyzed, then I've heard that both are in critical condition. Too early to get any info. 

I hope they find the driver and string this ............ up........


----------



## Santuzzo

sniperfreak223 said:


> aber die deutsche Sprache ist schnell erlernbar, und ist eigentlich durchaus Spaß.
> 
> I hope that's right, my German is a little rusty.



Ich bin beeindruckt, Dein Deutsch klingt sehr gut


----------



## jeleopard

....ing furious. Was in talks for buying an old (90s, it looked like) ESP M-II (Candy Apple Red, Maple Board, S/H lay out, Floyd...) and he sold it from under me.

Hate it when this happens -_-


----------



## russmuller

Myself. I was dumb enough to 1) post a comment about a guitar in the classifieds section which earned me a short ban, and 2) procrastinate on my homework over the weekend and now I'm cramming.

Should. Know. Better.


----------



## caskettheclown

My touchpad on my laptop just randomly goes out now. Not sure why but thankfully I have a spare mouse i'm using


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally got xbox live and went to play modern warfare 3...and I'll be damned if I'm the only person that isn't level 80 and has the maps memorized.


----------



## ASoC

I don't think it's possible to play moba games in solo queue without getting pissed off


----------



## DarkNe0

When a day can't pass without you getting pissed the .... off because of stupid shit happening around you.
When you need your girlfriend the most after a weekend of not talking to calm you down and make you feel good and she's just too busy doing whatever barely answering with a ....ed up phone that doesn't know how to charge.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I hope all will be well and they make full recoveries


----------



## Jake

My RG1570-321 hybrid isn't gonna work 

however I guess I'll just get my RG1570 put back together. Need to get trem.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I miss some of my dead friends & gf's, probably just alcohol talking.


----------



## Cloudy

Local government and the retirement home behind my house are really ....ing with the house I'm living in right now and they do not give a single shit no matter how much my landlords/my roommates and I pester them.

The retirement home decided to get another water pipe to run into their newish building. I was cool with this, they came to our house and talked to us/asked us and told us it would be 3-4 days of construction and we'd need to move our cars and what not from our driveway so they could run the pipe through. Promised to refinish our driveway and be done lickety split. Now I should mention this was well over a month ago. The driveway still isn't finished, in fact its still unusable and they're basically saying tough shit. We have a 3~ foot ledge before our driveway so cars can't actually drive in without brutally scratching their frames. On top of this now apparently the pipe is leaking and they need to re-rip up the entire driveway, so that'll probably take another 3~ weeks that'll most likely end with the end of the driveway not being finished to a usable state. 

If there was alternate parking that was even remotely reliable around my house it'd be alright but the church across the street is getting annoyed with our cars that just idly sit in their lot now. Land lord is filing a case with the city to get them to actually do what they agreed upon after they fix the busted pipe. 

Extra icing on the cake: The driveway looks about 50x worse now since construction , they only repaved about 1/6th of it the other 5/6th has giant pot holes and cracks from the multi ton equipment sitting on it for weeks on end.


----------



## Church2224

Muay Thai kicked my ass today.

Also, my baby girl, Sadie, might have a tumor, I do not want her to go away...


----------



## Kidneythief

Landlord did it again...

comes out of nowhere, and starts to yell at us for having a dog with us. At first they were okay with it, and didn't complain, and allowed it. Even the people living around us don't complain, most of them were even surprised that we have a dog.

Now we have to give her away, or find her a new home. And also might have to move out anyway, because the situation with the landlords is getting worse and worse 
And to top it off, if we move we can't take her with us either way.

We took that poor little thing in, probably saved her from bad conditions, and now have to give her away, and put her out to a lot of stress again.

Life is not fair


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mostly because I don't want to. I don't want to go stand in the rain and watch a bunch of 13 yr olds kick each other in the legs and call it soccer. I don't want to go and sit and have the same ....ing conversations with my woman's family. Apparently I really don't get to have a choice about what I want to do; if I choose anything else but what she wants, I'm the bad guy and I don't want to be with her.

You know ....ing what? I'm starting to not want to be. Shit, I work 10-12 hours a day, 6 days a week. She works 4 hours per WEEK....because I work 10-12 hours per day.

Kind of a waste....we've been together in some way for almost 25 years.....this is really lame, but I gotta say I'm pretty sick and ....in tired of it. 

She talks about how 'she's living almost alone, because I don't join in family things'...how about you work half of what I do per week and see if you feel anything like going to watch the kid half-ass her sports.

.....


----------



## Kaickul

Wanted to go out to cruise on my bike but it's been raining for the past 3 days and I don't want to get soaked and cruise on wet grounds.


----------



## Mexi

steinmetzify said:


> Mostly because I don't want to. I don't want to go stand in the rain and watch a bunch of 13 yr olds kick each other in the legs and call it soccer. I don't want to go and sit and have the same ....ing conversations with my woman's family. Apparently I really don't get to have a choice about what I want to do; if I choose anything else but what she wants, I'm the bad guy and I don't want to be with her.
> 
> You know ....ing what? I'm starting to not want to be. Shit, I work 10-12 hours a day, 6 days a week. She works 4 hours per WEEK....because I work 10-12 hours per day.
> 
> Kind of a waste....we've been together in some way for almost 25 years.....this is really lame, but I gotta say I'm pretty sick and ....in tired of it.
> 
> She talks about how 'she's living almost alone, because I don't join in family things'...how about you work half of what I do per week and see if you feel anything like going to watch the kid half-ass her sports.
> 
> .....



shitty break dude, though to be honest, I'm surprised it has taken you 25 years to realize these glaring issues that are evident in your marriage. virtually having no say in a relationship has always been a red-flag for me, so I can't imagine the burden it would be to deal with a marriage like that, especially when children are involved.

However, I do take issue with how you've defined "work". Surely if she's only doing 4 hours of *paid* work, she's pulling her weight in other ways, childrearing, cleaning, etc etc. Sometimes it is easy to overlook important contributions in a household that aren't necessarily financial, but it is clearly a sticking point in your situation. I'd try to work things out with her before things deteriorate too much more, if that's what you want of course.

on topic though, I'm mad because the university has been dragging their heels in getting my research assistant time sheets processed. It's taken way too long to get paid and I can't do any more work until they get their shit together


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was sitting on the sofa playing GTA and the joint in my leg that connects it to the body (what the hell is that even called?) started to hurt so bad that I can barely even walk now. The same thing actually happened yesterday but it wasn't nearly as bad as this time.


----------



## Jakke

I'm eating ice cream and listening to Alanis Morissette... 

I... I seem to be turning into a woman.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Only if you're feeling really emotional while doing so.


----------



## Jakke

I did feel a bit choked up, and I did feel the urge to curl up on my bed because I just can't deal right now.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Jakke said:


> I did feel a bit choked up, and I did feel the urge to curl up on my bed because I just can't deal right now.




dude I`m not spooning you....


----------



## Jakke

mr_rainmaker said:


> dude I`m not spooning you....



I'm freakishly tall, so I can spoon you instead


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Jakke said:


> I'm freakishly tall, so I can spoon you instead


----------



## caskettheclown

had a kickass laptop , now its fried. DEAD. I spilled coke on it earlier this week. Might be able to salvage the hard drive but thats it. 

So I went on craigslist and bought a netbook and case for a hundred bucks flat. It works fine but i'm so BLEEPING MAD at myself. Thankfully the netbook works like it was brand new and the owner kept good care of it.


----------



## tacotiklah

The last USB 2.0 port on my laptop went out, so now I cannot record anything, use my headphones (I had to buy USB ones because the 1/4" on my laptop was the first thing to go out), or even listen to music through my monitors. The laptop speakers suck, so I can barely hear anything that comes out of it.

Then to really piss in my wheaties, after almost 9 months of basically never being allowed to use the PS3 because my cousin's now ex-bf played on it it all day every day for the duration of those 9 months, I finally am able to catch up on some of the games that I bought. Finally, there's a black ops 2 double xp weekend so I can FINALLY prestige master. Nope. Cousin wants me to spend all weekend helping her prepare for a yard sale next weekend because apparently we can't use this upcoming week to do it. I'm home for most of the day, so it's not like I can't move stuff around by myself and get it ready.

I can't win.


----------



## Degz

because of this





and this





k tks bye! -.-


----------



## sniperfreak223

my work schedule for the next month >: (

on six days, off one day, on one day, off one day, on six days, off two days, on seven days, off one day, on two days off one day, then on another six days...WTF is this shit?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

brutalwizard said:


> My work schedule is not unlike snipers
> 
> My sister ran my car without antifreeze and over heated it a couple times, melted some hoses, and the oil become a blob of glop. We were sharing it cause she wrecked her car. THEN I fix the "wrecked car" spending 240$, 30$ to register it, and 20$ in gas.
> 
> Then she says she is "sick" again, leaves work early, gets her very low already hours cut to like 7 hours this week and is almost fired cause she always is not coming to work, or being late, or leaving early.(we work at the same kmart, were i do 40+ hours, never late, never missed a day)
> 
> THEN she takes this car in the middle of the night to drive it almost out of gas just to hang out with friends in boise. (60 mile roundtrip from were i live)
> 
> all after stealing some of my "unmentionable" smokeable goodness.
> 
> 
> GUNT.


----------



## JEngelking

I'm frustrated with myself because I thought today I'd get the guitar I bought, but I'm dumb and it didn't dawn on me till when I usually get the mail that the post offices don't work on Columbus Day. I have to wait till tomorrow to get it, but I work Tuesday through Friday this week, so no down time to really enjoy it.  

Before, I figured I'd get it today and have all day to enjoy it, but whatever. What-can-you-do, I guess.


----------



## Jake

Because I've started playing with Carvins guitar builder again and don't have enough money for a surf green CS3. Man....


----------



## dedsouth333

Because I live in a shit hole where nobody plays metal. I don't really mind playing alone but nobody wants to buy my gear that's made for metal when I'm trying to upgrade


----------



## BlackMastodon

brutalwizard said:


> My work schedule is not unlike snipers
> 
> My sister ran my car without antifreeze and over heated it a couple times, melted some hoses, and the oil become a blob of glop. We were sharing it cause she wrecked her car. THEN I fix the "wrecked car" spending 240$, 30$ to register it, and 20$ in gas.
> 
> Then she says she is "sick" again, leaves work early, gets her very low already hours cut to like 7 hours this week and is almost fired cause she always is not coming to work, or being late, or leaving early.(we work at the same kmart, were i do 40+ hours, never late, never missed a day)
> 
> THEN she takes this car in the middle of the night to drive it almost out of gas just to hang out with friends in boise. (60 mile roundtrip from were i live)
> 
> all after stealing some of my "unmentionable" smokeable goodness.
> 
> 
> GUNT.


----------



## oracles

dedsouth333 said:


> Because I live in a shit hole where nobody plays metal. I don't really mind playing alone but nobody wants to buy my gear that's made for metal when I'm trying to upgrade



This. F_u_cking this.


----------



## Vanzeplica

Scene kids

...yep


----------



## sniperfreak223

been feeling really shitty the last few days, having some terrible pain in my joints, and just went to my doctor today, who diagnosed me with Lyme Disease.

I need to come up with $330 just to ship a package to me from Spain

Just threw away $275 to treat my kitty for a nasty skin infection/flea allergy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's snowing.


----------



## tacotiklah

Vanzeplica said:


> Scene kids
> 
> ...yep



We have too many of those out here.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Fat-Elf said:


> It's snowing.


 
Yup. Here too


----------



## UncurableZero

I f'd up my ring finger on my right hand while playing basketball today, good thing I'm not a lefty 
My guitar fell down because I'm a f-face
I can't stop procrastinating for the same reason :/


----------



## caskettheclown

I spent to much money


----------



## AndruwX

I hurt a girl...
I am ....ing idiot.


----------



## Murmel

I can't practice any more trumpet today because my lips are completely fried. I want to practice damnit


----------



## misingonestring

I won a bunch of free guitars, then I woke up.


----------



## will_shred

Ever have those days where it takes every ounce of will just to simply not put someone in the ER with a broken jaw, fractured ribs and a ruptured Gaul bladder?


----------



## BlackMastodon

I miss the public ban thread.  *Hides from banhammer*.


----------



## Mprinsje

United Nations just told us it's racist to celebrate an old dutch tradition because it's 'racist'.

Just piss off please and go do something about syria.


----------



## pink freud

Jury Summons for Dec. 18.

Merry F-ing Christmas.


----------



## bouVIP

My sister didn't sign for my package and now I won't have my new guitar until tomorrow


----------



## Robby the Robot

Because the craigslist messaging system sucks. I understand the need to cut down on scams, but c'mon now. Something less confusing would be nice.


----------



## Murmel

Found an amaaaaazing blazer yesterday, pretty much exactly what I've been looking for.
Unfortunately it's $350  I'll probably get it anyway though, just because I'm such a whore for clothes.


----------



## asfeir

Because I had a boxers fracture 7 weeks ago and I destroyed the 4th and 5th metacarpals of my picking hand. Surgery, 4 internal pins, and 6 weeks later I develop this rare condition 
Called chronic regional pain syndrome (happens after surgery in 2-5% of Cases) and it's stiffening my hand, and it swells so badly and fills with blood like a bag when lowered. It takes months to heal.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because Admin/Accounting just told me they haven't been deducting health insurance, pension or taxes from my salary since I started working here (they "made a mistake"), and are telling me I need to pay all eight months of the money _they_ neglect to deduct in one payment, ASAP.

Oh, what's that, Tim? You were happy with the money you've been saving up? You thought maybe it'd be cool to be able to buy a plane ticket to go see your family this Christmas? Hahahahahahah, NOPE! KOREA! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## tacotiklah

There's a bunch of ants in my room.


----------



## Sithman55

Protone pedals refused to give me a refund


----------



## sniperfreak223

cuz I have Zombie bass GAS and no monies


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Take my old iphone 3g with me to work so i can play some music while i could inventory in the store, have had this thing for almost 6 years and have dropped it tons of times with no problems. dropped it tonight and screen is shattered and cracked. 

The commercial with the dude with bloody fingers from a cracked screen is no jokel


----------



## Vostre Roy

One of my aunt posted some picture of myself, my sister and my father. Made me realise its been 20 years since he commited suicide. 

I'm trying my best to keep my eyes dry. Hard time working.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

back when i had a decent paying job that i hated i was always looking for old boss pedals. i constantly searched locally for anything i could get my hands on.

now working part time and at min wage i cant afford it.

today i go on craigslist and what do i find.....oh, just something i really really really wanted to get my dirty gear whore fingers on.

Boss DM-2 Analog Delay Pedal. Vintage Black Label!MIJ


----------



## will_shred

Will be missing one of the most epic Halloween parties tonight. I ....ing hate being a bum and not having a drivers license.


----------



## kylendm

Someone just let their shopping cart roll into my car as I'm browsing the forum on my phone. I watched them run to their car and take off. I'm too nice of a guy to start shit though.


----------



## spadz93

my parents dont want me buying a 6th guitar by the logic that i don't "need" it. THEY JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

sniperfreak223 said:


> been feeling really shitty the last few days, having some terrible pain in my joints, and just went to my doctor today, who diagnosed me with Lyme Disease.
> 
> I need to come up with $330 just to ship a package to me from Spain
> 
> Just threw away $275 to treat my kitty for a nasty skin infection/flea allergy.


Hope you get and I think the Lyme disease came from the flea's your cat had.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Spilled some milk on my Ibanez. The air is not even that dry yet but my hands are dry as sandpaper and I hate the smell of the moisturising gel.


----------



## AxeHappy

spadz93 said:


> my parents dont want me buying a 6th guitar by the logic that i don't "need" it. THEY JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND.




Kill them. Sell their organs for gear money.

Only reasonable solution.




I need to figure a way to get my landlord in Ontario to let me out of my lease as the $1200 plus $600ish to rent a room during my off week are going to ....ing eat the extra money I am making here. And I really don't want to wait until my lease expires at the end of April to solve this. I would literally be throwing money away.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i hate Halloween.


----------



## Fat-Elf

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hate Halloween.



I hate the lack of Halloween. Would've it hurt to show even one horror movie today?


----------



## BlackMastodon

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hate Halloween.


I love Halloween parties, though.


----------



## Ralyks

Working my second job until midnight. Even worse, I didn't even have any Halloween plans to begin with, and will probably just end with me getting home from work and playing Bioshock Infinite until 2 or 3 AM.


----------



## muffinbutton

Skittles changed the green flavor from lime to green apple.


----------



## Church2224

spadz93 said:


> my parents dont want me buying a 6th guitar by the logic that i don't "need" it. THEY JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND.



My parents tell me the same thing. Now I have 11 guitars. 


Also, I am mad that all I did for Halloween was mow my lawn, play guitar, and go to bed early while all my friends were out having fun. I got invited to a party but I did not go, felt like I would be a buzz kill.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Women! GRAGH!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Parents. gragh..


----------



## Berzerker

Still mad that Sepultura had to cancel their US tour!


----------



## Demiurge

Not to sound like I'm cribbing from stockhardcorelyrics.com, but whatever happened to loyalty?


----------



## Nile

Church2224 said:


> Also, I am mad that all I did for Halloween was mow my lawn, play guitar, and go to bed early while all my friends were out having fun. I got invited to a party but I did not go, felt like I would be a buzz kill.



Think that way, and you will be a buzz kill.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nile said:


> Think that way, and you will be a buzz kill.


That's deep, yo.

But also true.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Monday.... *grumble*


----------



## AxeHappy

Landlord decided to not be a nice guy and let me out of the lease for end of December.

And tried to play it off like he was being a nice guy by letting me out in March. Even though I paid first and last up front. And the lease expires in April...

Unfortunately for him, I actually read my lease before signing it. And I'm not sure he did (it was a "standard lease form" just printed online) as there was a, "Either party may terminate this agreement with 3 months notice," clause in it.

So, I had to be a dick and use it. I gave him a chance to be the hero. But trying to say he wouldn't let me out for Dec-Feb, when the clause is sitting right there in the lease pissed me off. Treat me like some stupid .... who signs things without reading them.

.... you too buddy.


----------



## Muzakman

I'm mad because when I was playing Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag, I was doing a lot of side missions and gathering all 5 of the templar keys so that I could get the templar armor in Great Inagua.. Well.. I got it.. however.. little did I know that I, a few hours earlier, accidentally activated a cheat code.. and when cheat codes are on, the game automatically doesn't save the game.. 

So I checked the cheat options and I saw it was on.. turned it off.. bam.. loading screen.. bam.. back to the same spot I was on almost 5 hours ago.. I couldn't believe it.. so I looked at the map and at my achievements.. they never happened.. 5 hours of playtime just wasted.. just wasted.. I feel like punching Edward Kenway in the face.. GAAAAAHD!! Now.. I must eat until I stop feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Cnev

So, this morning I get to school 2 hours early in order to finish a paper due in my first class. I get my laptop comfortably rested upon my lap and my textbook placed perfectly on the bench to my side, giving me instant access to it with minimal effort. As I begin to type away I can't help buy pick up on this conversation a girl next to me is having with one of her friends. Apparently she spent the night at the hospital last night because she caught some nasty stomach flu bug that she thought she was going to die from. She starts joking around, talking about how she can't touch anything and that the doctors told her she will be highly contagious for the next several days. She goes through all the various foods she spewed from both ends throughout the course of the night, mostly noodles. After she hangs up, she dials another friend, and another and another, giving each of them the same earful in hopes they take precautions to avoid her affliction. WHY THE .... ARE YOU AT SCHOOL, YOU INCONSIDERATE MONGOLOID!? Seriously cannot stand people.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Not exactly mad but amused, but someone tried to send me a fraudulent check. The check was sent from California, but the bank was from Texas, and the person was located in Arizona. Long story short, don't EVER accept checks as payment for gear. Unless it's local.  Good thing I haven't moved the guitar, I can still sell it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Happened to me once before. I was quite young and naive at the time and luckily I took it to the bank to deposit in person (not even sure ATM deposits were possible at the time but might have been) and ran my mouth about how I'd acquried said check. Luckily the teller smelled bullshit and checked everything out for me before shit got hairy...


----------



## Robby the Robot

Konfyouzd said:


> ^Happened to me once before. I was quite young and naive at the time and luckily I took it to the bank to deposit in person (not even sure ATM deposits were possible at the time but might have been) and ran my mouth about how I'd acquried said check. Luckily the teller smelled bullshit and checked everything out for me before shit got hairy...



I kind of knew it was a bad check. I deposited in person just to be sure, cause I didn't want to deposit it, spend the money and bam I'm out of a bank account. At first it was believable, but when two other people email me with the similar circumstances, within hours of each other. Yeah I knew this one was gonna end kind of funny.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oooh... They telegraphed it for you then. I wasn't *that* lucky...


----------



## Robby the Robot

Different person, different piece of gear, same scam. 


Yeah I'm mad now.  Scammers are more aggravating than I thought.


----------



## insanebassninja

Am mad because I live with a yokie that would not shut the hell up and she hates me for some Reason. The Feeling is murely as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was handed down an HD-DVR from DirecTv to replace my SD-DVR. 

Don't have the right dish, so everything's all ....ed up.


----------



## AndruwX

I failed my anatomy exam.
.... ARTERIES, VEINS AND LIGAMENTS


----------



## icos211

My vegan cousins, in all of their self-righteousness, are not only trying to force their mis-guided beliefs down my throat, but insulting me(even more) because I'm younger and am studying animal science (and thus know that production and harvest facilities are nothing like they want people to believe they are).

Honestly, I'm the one trying to become a veterinarian and make a positive difference in the lives of animals. They are trying to demonize an industry that benefits the entirety of man kind, is crucial to the world economy, and is the most humane that modern technology allows it to be. I am so sick and tired of seeing CGI images of mutilated animals in situations that don't actually occur, and passive aggressive mentions and tags of me in their sharing of Peta and Empty Cages facebook posts, as well as being called insensitive and ignorant when I stand up to them and try to give people the other side of the argument. Their quickness to insult and name calling is so childish, and then their vegan friends just jump on their band wagon. If I wasn't in their family, I wouldn't even be associating with them anymore.


----------



## dedsouth333

Slap them in the face with a roadkill squirel (or a steak if the yuck factor is too much; tbh it probably would be for me lol) or keep a bag of beef jerky in your pocket and just start pelting them in the face whenever they jump on you about it (extra points if you ring their mouth ).

But seriously, it's gotten rediculous with the animal rights people these days. I mean don't get me wrong, I'm sympathetic to animals and am 100% against animal cruelty but I definitely don't need some self-rightious (sp? I'm tired leave me alone haha) prick jumping on my case because I enjoy burgers, steaks and fried chicken. Veganism seems to have gotten as bad as any religion these days and I just flat out refuse to put up with the shit-talking associated with either. 

If you're vegan, that's fine but don't ....ing bother me while I enjoy my extra-rare steak.


----------



## icos211

dedsouth333 said:


> Slap them in the face with a roadkill squirel (or a steak if the yuck factor is too much; tbh it probably would be for me lol) or keep a bag of beef jerky in your pocket and just start pelting them in the face whenever they jump on you about it (extra points if you ring their mouth ).
> 
> But seriously, it's gotten rediculous with the animal rights people these days. I mean don't get me wrong, I'm sympathetic to animals and am 100% against animal cruelty but I definitely don't need some self-rightious (sp? I'm tired leave me alone haha) prick jumping on my case because I enjoy burgers, steaks and fried chicken. Veganism seems to have gotten as bad as any religion these days and I just flat out refuse to put up with the shit-talking associated with either.
> 
> If you're vegan, that's fine but don't ....ing bother me while I enjoy my extra-rare steak.



That's the thing, though. I don't give a shit if they don't eat meat. Whatever. We always make a pot of vegetable chili or some tofu burgers whenever we have a family get together out of respect for how they want to live. But they can't let it the .... alone, and have to constantly be parading it out for everyone to see. It is like it is central to who they are and what they do as people, and they make it all about them being better than everyone because of it. What makes it all so retarded is that the core reasons that they became vegans are WRONG, as in factually INCORRECT.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yep. Just like a religion 

I do understand what you're saying though and there is no winning with people like that. I just do my best to piss them off so bad that they won't come near me haha. I'm sure that's the wrong way of handling it but people talking down to me because I don't share their beliefs is something I cannot and will not tolerate (especially when you face them with facts and they turn their nose up/rebut with opinions stated as fact or flat out false statements).

Edit: Or until they grow out of it. I don't know level of maturity age-wise that you're dealing with (although on the whole it seems fairly child-like however you look at it).


----------



## icos211

dedsouth333 said:


> Yep. Just like a religion
> 
> I do understand what you're saying though and there is no winning with people like that. I just do my best to piss them off so bad that they won't come near me haha. I'm sure that's the wrong way of handling it but people talking down to me because I don't share their beliefs is something I cannot and will not tolerate (especially when you face them with facts and they turn their nose up/rebut with opinions stated as fact or flat out false statements).
> 
> Edit: Or until they grow out of it. I don't know level of maturity age-wise that you're dealing with (although on the whole it seems fairly child-like however you look at it).



Knowing myself, I will just keep arguing, but no argument of mine will be met with any evidebced statements. Unfortunately I can't just walk away, either. And my family, being the southern traditionalists we are (not that it is always a bad thing), is going to keep putting me down for disrspecting my older cousins.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yea arguing with people like that is literally the social embodiment of this 

There's not much to be done but at least at the end of the day you know your facts come from real life and their facts come from some ....ed up vegan fantasy land (which oddly seems to be more sick and twisted than real life for whatever reason ).


----------



## metalmonster

Thank god for this thread. 

I wrote like half a book of stuff on my past life. Let's just say i'm very pissed at some people that are my family. 

But very, very proud of surviving all i've been through those past years. 

And writing all this on a single page just proved me how wrong i was on my self-worth. I'm really a strong, compassionate, smart and talented person. And now i'm about to jump on the train to the days i've just proven myself worthy of. 

Sorry, i'm so off-topic. Let's just say i'm crazy mad of not having my ibby 7620 back home yet. Next month i'll get this guitar that is a true symbol to me.


----------



## spadz93

it's friday night. im sitting alone in my room on the forum, doing nothing with no plans. i wouldnt mind it if i had a lady friend to at least chill and watch movies with, but yeah, nope. just me and my dominos.


----------



## icos211

I'm mad right now because though I can write cool, melodic Scale The Summit two hand tap stuff, all I really want to do is metal. However, I can't write metal for shit.


----------



## Jakke

My happiness over the possibility of moving to a much nicer part of Uppsala (which is where I live) quickly turned to bitter resentment when I realized that I am supposed to move out of my current the 29th, but I can access my new place first at the 2nd. Me and the company hiring out these will have words on Monday.


Eh, I'm blunting it with julmust, Kvelertak and Borderlands 2.


----------



## Don Vito

I ruined my guitar in a blotch sanding job. TIME FOR NGD


----------



## Leveebreaks

I'm still at work.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ What do you do for work?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The Ohio Metalfest is coming to the Wolstein Center and I had no clue


----------



## DoomJazz

I might not get to take my Calc classes next semester T.T


----------



## White Liquorice

I have poor anger management skills.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fell on bike because of ice I didn't knew was there, my guitar smells like mold and sweat (no matter how much I clean it) and my computer's headphone input barely works (and I use headphones 90% of the time).


----------



## sniperfreak223

carrying the work load of my entire crew because no one wants to show up for work anymore.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Typed my name into Google because my brother called and told me to, and there's about 6 mugshots I don't even remember. Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Kullerbytta

I'm mad because I have so much inspiration to keep writing songs but I _suck_ at making drum patterns + I don't have a good drum-program to use so my VST's sound like shit because they're bad and my patterns suck.
Where's the fun in recording a song without drums? I just can't. 
Can't afford Superior Drummer either. 
I've really tried sitting down and trying to learn how to use drum-VST's and patterns but I just can't make it out and it makes me so damn mad.


----------



## DoomJazz

I hate my Ethics, Ideology, and Economic Policies class and the paper I have to write for it, and I'm having a hard time doing that as well because this yuppie chick next to me can't stop talking or saying 'like' every other word, and she sounds like a cartoon character.


----------



## no_dice

DoomJazz said:


> I hate my Ethics, Ideology, and Economic Policies class and the paper I have to write for it, and I'm having a hard time doing that as well because this yuppie chick next to me can't stop talking or saying 'like' every other word, and she sounds like a cartoon character.



One day in the grocery store I overheard these two girls talking and they sounded like cartoon valley girls. I'm pretty sure they weren't just being silly either. I had no idea people really talked like that.


----------



## Mprinsje

The joys of the Dutch railways. I could do without a 15 minute delay y'know.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I gained 5kg. ....ing ............ piece of shit, that I am.


----------



## Samark

Working as a Carpenter, hammer straight onto my left thumb...no guitar for a while :S


----------



## Negav

I'm mad right now because of my university's faulty classes selection software. We're supposed to select classes on certain dates according to your year. The system glitched and let many 2nd year students select their classes and then closed back again. They ....ed everyone up!!!! I'm a second year student, but hell I never noticed when it opened. Now I have to wait a whole [email protected]@@@ing year to take a class which is a requisite in my concentration. I heard that the university was supposed to take their classes off their lists, but .... they haven't, and they ....ing won't.


----------



## AndruwX

Today's my birthday and I failed an exam. Also my friends don't wanna do shit, and the only good thing I have done until now is sleep and eat ice cream...alone.
Sometimes being me has it's disadvantages.


----------



## dedsouth333

Craigslist is ....ing me hard. Trying to sell some gear to have spending money after the move and get some new gear but apparently they've started this "phone number authentication" shit since the last time I used it and I can't post anything until they send me my verification code. The real kicker is that they won't send me the ....er. 

I wish I could just post my stuff here and be done with it but I haven't been here long enough. Oh well... It'll be alright either way I suppose


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Happy cake day Andrew


----------



## dedsouth333

Oh yea, happy birthday Andrew. I just passed you right up didn't I? Sorry about that man.


----------



## AndruwX

It's okay, is not the first time it happens.
Thank you guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Don Vito

because youtube is such a f_u_cking mess omg

#honeymustard


----------



## DoomJazz

I'm busting my ass in the gym to get bigger and slowly lose body fat in the process and my girlfriend gets all pissy at me when I pinch my (lack thereof) fat and she sighs and says she needs to get back into the gym because she's not happy with her pudge, and then I turn around and she's eating goldfish or cupcakes or some shit food like she can't hear herself. It pisses me off because I held her hand for a month and ran with her and taught her basic lifts and she seemed gung-ho about it until she fell right off with no signs of recovery. Really irritates me.

Edit: After making a sly comment, she just asked "are you calling me fat?". Sleeping in the dog house tonight, boys.


----------



## Fiction

AndruwX said:


> It's okay, is not the first time it happens.
> Thank you guys, I appreciate it.



Happy birthday you crazy bastard!



If that doesn't cheer you up, nothing will.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Had an irate customer tonight at work. Pissed off cus i would not sell him an e-cig after he told me it was not for him, but for his son. Told him well over 10 times that i would need his son to come in with ID if he is going to be buying it. every time its either BS, or how his son is in the military and im discriminating him somehow. 

Finally he leave with a big FU as he walks out the door. Only to come back 5 minutes later still in a rage. Verbally assaulting me, guilting me cus he says his son has fought for rights. so we go over the whole thing again as to why i cant sell him the product, now telling him what the consequences are if i were to sell him and turns out his son is a minor ($50 fine for me, another fine for the store and a possibility of our tobacco license getting pulled. Nope, that does not change a thing. Call up the manager and explain whats going on while he is still bitching in the background. My manager talks with him on the phone, phone gets handed back to me, Manager ends up telling me that if he is this mad to just sell him it so matters do not get worse than they are (basically meaning physical). 

As much as I didn't feel right doing it and still don't i have to do what im told. Go figure this guy still is running his mouth even after he gets what he wants. once he gets his money and is walking twards the door he starts again with the verbal crap again then leaves.

All this over a 7.99 disposal e-cig. What a great F'ing night.


----------



## Vhyle

My wife is in bitch mode and I can't ....ing stand it. She's being ....ing selfish and ungrateful. That's all I'm gonna say about that for now.


----------



## spadz93

they blocked social media sites at work... wtf am i supposed to do now when it slows down? at least forums arent blocked


----------



## DoomJazz

Depending on how document submission goes through today, I might not get to go to school next semester  I could scream.


----------



## spadz93

lunch break is over.... nuff said


----------



## crg123

Vhyle said:


> My wife is in bitch mode and I can't ....ing stand it. She's being ....ing selfish and ungrateful. That's all I'm gonna say about that for now.



Wow she must really be from Venus huh! (referencing you profile location haha)


----------



## caskettheclown

I was supposed to get five work days this week instead of my usual four. Manager told me "This will be good since you've been wanting more hours". Then last night my coworker says "He made a mistake, you aren't working that extra day I am like I usually am".

I understand people make mistakes but for the manager to PURPOSELY give me five days and out of nowhere without even consulting me about it takes a day away. I'm pretty livid and furious right now. Especially since that extra day was going to go towards my Girlfriend and I's two year anniversary.


Also my vaporizer is starting to wear out, works when it wants to now and needs charging all the time. 

I posted a few weeks ago how I spilled coke on my laptop so i'm stuck with the netbook which works fine but now its saying "this is not a genuine copy of windows" "You may have been a victim of software fraud".

All the while i'm supposed to be saving up money and haven't been able to save up hardly any AT ALL.

Last but not least I keep having nightmares and not sleeping well and its affecting my moods.


not all is bad in my life. I'll post in the sister (Why you happy) thead as well.


----------



## Vhyle

crg123 said:


> Wow she must really be from Venus huh! (referencing you profile location haha)



Most likely.


----------



## Fat-Elf

F_u_cking Cubase piece of shit losing my audio files all the time.


----------



## caskettheclown

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Had an irate customer tonight at work. Pissed off cus i would not sell him an e-cig after he told me it was not for him, but for his son. Told him well over 10 times that i would need his son to come in with ID if he is going to be buying it. every time its either BS, or how his son is in the military and im discriminating him somehow.
> 
> Finally he leave with a big FU as he walks out the door. Only to come back 5 minutes later still in a rage. Verbally assaulting me, guilting me cus he says his son has fought for rights. so we go over the whole thing again as to why i cant sell him the product, now telling him what the consequences are if i were to sell him and turns out his son is a minor ($50 fine for me, another fine for the store and a possibility of our tobacco license getting pulled. Nope, that does not change a thing. Call up the manager and explain whats going on while he is still bitching in the background. My manager talks with him on the phone, phone gets handed back to me, Manager ends up telling me that if he is this mad to just sell him it so matters do not get worse than they are (basically meaning physical).
> 
> As much as I didn't feel right doing it and still don't i have to do what im told. Go figure this guy still is running his mouth even after he gets what he wants. once he gets his money and is walking twards the door he starts again with the verbal crap again then leaves.
> 
> All this over a 7.99 disposal e-cig. What a great F'ing night.



I work at a gas station, I deal with things like that daily. You can't tell him to leave if he starts screaming at you or anything? You have to just take it pretty much?

I called my owner when something like this happened to me and he told me "Tell him to GTFO or calm down unless he wants the cops to be called. Next time don't call me over these kinds of things , just tell them off and call the cops. I don't pay you enough to put up with irate customers."

I know your feels though, my old store made me put up with them. Also a 7.99 disposable e cig? Seriously?


----------



## guitarfreak1387

caskettheclown said:


> I work at a gas station, I deal with things like that daily. You can't tell him to leave if he starts screaming at you or anything? You have to just take it pretty much?
> 
> I called my owner when something like this happened to me and he told me "Tell him to GTFO or calm down unless he wants the cops to be called. Next time don't call me over these kinds of things , just tell them off and call the cops. I don't pay you enough to put up with irate customers."
> 
> I know your feels though, my old store made me put up with them. Also a 7.99 disposable e cig? Seriously?



My manager has no problem with me calling if anything happens, im still sorta new there as well (only been there not even 2 months yet part time)

but yeah, i could have told him to get out i found out, during orientation a while back they talked about it somewhat but from what i have been told they had never really had someone like "him" come in there that pissed off. I clearly know what to do now in that situation lol.

and im not even kidding, all that, over an ecig, It was an EZ cig brand if that means anything, blueberry lol.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

My mother keeps going back to a lousy ............ that watches Netflix all day,has no job,and expects me to clean up the house after I come home from college even though he's been at home all day.He has threatened to kill us,destroy our property,and kick us out our home.My mom wonders why I'm mad.I watched her get strangled by a previous stepfather while she was pregnant and I was just a child.There's a whole bunch more I could say,but I just wish they could burn in hell together,and if I burn in hell,I'll be a little more content knowing they're being tortured mercilessly....


----------



## ev_o

My anxiety is the worst it has ever been. I want to get out of the damn house and enjoy myself again but the constant fear of a panic attack has turned me into a recluse. Pissed that something that is all in my head has such control over my life.


----------



## Vhyle

My wife dropped a bomb on me this weekend and said she wants a legal separation. Not a divorce, but a separation - at least not yet, if it goes that route. Which it may.

I was literally on the cusp of buying this house that we're renting... awesome house for a killer deal. And now I have to back out at the last minute. I'm gonna be moving into the barracks. She is taking our daughter and moving into a house with a few other people, getting her life back on track, getting a job and so on. There's a long story behind it, really, but yeah.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

craigslist,same idiot keeps flagging my ad,because I don`t want his JUNK...


----------



## Demiurge

I never get solicitation phone calls... except from the university I went to. While it is awfully sweet of them to think that I'm wealthy enough to make a meaningful donation (what, with the awesome career my BA in philosophy got me), it just ain't happening. I told them before that was poor and I'm pretty sure at one point I impersonated someone else advising that I was deceased, but tenacious bastards they are.


----------



## AndruwX

I'm a failure as a son, person, student, friend, brother and human being.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

No, mother, you throwing me under the bus is not my fault and your inability to lose arguments gracefully is going to cost you a relationship with your son. Frankly I'm a bit sick of both my parents right now. I own up to all the crap I do, so I expect them to do the same.


----------



## gunshow86de

I just got in a car accident going 10mph! Some lady didn't bother to check her blind spot before changing lanes. We were literally right next to each other at the red light, we get maybe 30 feet into the intersection and she just plows into me. It didn't do too much damage, but just enough that it needs to go to the shop. Now I get to deal with insurance crap!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I graduated from college nearly a year ago, have applied for countless jobs in my field, got ONE single interview, got the job, was laid off after three month because the company lost a big contract due to higher ups conducting shady business, and now I am back in the same boat I was previously.

Oh, and I don't qualify for unemployment because I was only there from August to the end of October, and the job I had before that was a work study job while I was in college, so it doesn't count toward unemployment.

The student loan debt really doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## blister7321

cuz i quit smoking


----------



## Fat-Elf

blister7321 said:


> cuz i quit smoking



You can do it.  I'm kinda mad because I stopped drinking soda and eating sweets. Not that fun when my friend is always opening soda cans and ripping open chocolate bars when I'm skyping with him.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Fat-Elf said:


> You can do it.  I'm kinda mad because I stopped drinking soda and eating sweets. Not that fun when my friend is always opening soda cans and ripping open chocolate bars when I'm skyping with him.



It's so worth it though, dude. That stuff is straight poison to your body. You'll start feeling a lot better without soda and anything with a lot of sugar, believe me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

DanakinSkywalker said:


> It's so worth it though, dude. That stuff is straight poison to your body. You'll start feeling a lot better without soda and anything with a lot of sugar, believe me.



I know. I have only been out of that stuff for this week and I already feel much better both physically and mentally.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Saw a chick at the mall I used to have a crush on in the 9th, and saw that she put on some weight, not there's anything wrong with that, it's just that she didn't wear it well.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

my awesome PC just took a SH*T....

now insted of getting something I need, I have to get another damn computer.


EDIT: yep a years worth of music,videos,transcribing,all music related everything gone...


----------



## Arsis

Server lag on Asheron's Call.


----------



## DoomJazz

mr_rainmaker said:


> my awesome PC just took a SH*T....
> 
> now insted of getting something I need, I have to get another damn computer.
> 
> 
> EDIT: yep a years worth of music,videos,transcribing,all music related everything gone...



Your HD is unsalvageable..?


----------



## Muzakman

I'm mad because a stupid bureaucratic pencil-pushing company I used to work for haven't payed me the money they forgot to pay in October and guess what.. they forgot my whole salary this month. 4300 dollars just gone.. Nowhere to be found.. I will raise hell for this


----------



## Don Vito

Muzakman said:


> I'm mad because a stupid bureaucratic pencil-pushing company I used to work for haven't payed me the money they forgot to pay in October and guess what.. they forgot my whole salary this month. 4300 dollars just gone.. Nowhere to be found.. I will raise hell for this


There's only one thing you can do.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

DoomJazz said:


> Your HD is unsalvageable..?




pretty much,came from a google+ subscriber link


----------



## caskettheclown

Muzakman said:


> I'm mad because a stupid bureaucratic pencil-pushing company I used to work for haven't payed me the money they forgot to pay in October and guess what.. they forgot my whole salary this month. 4300 dollars just gone.. Nowhere to be found.. I will raise hell for this




I smell a lawsuit!  

Good luck man!


----------



## Murmel

caskettheclown said:


> I smell a lawsuit!



Too bad this isn't America, he wouldn't have to work for the rest of his life because all the money he could sue them on.


----------



## DoomJazz

My favorite hat fell apart in the wash, and it's handmade by my girlfriend, which took her a month to make


----------



## 7slinger

12 hour shift on Thanksgiving


----------



## caskettheclown

i'm also working on thanksgiving but I volunteered for the extra pay.


Just pissed that black friday is eating away at thanksgiving more and more each year....


----------



## Necris

Walked in to a pet store, seeing living creatures treated as stock and given the bare minimum of care so the store can turn a profit brings my blood to a boil. F*u*ck pet stores and people who support them by buying from them.


----------



## AxeHappy

There are some *very* few indepent pet stores, but even most of them are shameful, and I have yet to walk into a chain store and not want to...destroy the owner/makers of policy.


----------



## flexkill

Murmel said:


> Too bad this isn't America, he wouldn't have to work for the rest of his life because all the money he could sue them on.



I hope you don't really believe this?


----------



## Murmel

flexkill said:


> I hope you don't really believe this?



It's a running gag everywhere in the world, I was only being half serious. But lawsuits do appear quite fashionable in the US. In vikingland we find it quite funny, because there are pretty much no lawsuits over minor issues. Though I'm not saying that Muzakman is dealing with something minor.


----------



## DoomJazz

I'm mad because I haven't posted an NGD in a year and a half.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Public transportation...


----------



## KJGaruda

A day or two ago I came back to Xbox Live and Skyrim to discover that the Oghma Infinium glitch has been patched.

Small gripe, yeah, but I don't have as much free time as before and I like to play the game how I want, and the glitch didn't bother anyone or impede gameplay.


----------



## Don Vito

Weather was perfect today, and I spent the whole day on SSO :/


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Arsis said:


> Server lag on Asheron's Call.



Asheron's Call  holy shit. I remember that game from like 10-11 years ago


----------



## no_dice

Zenki_Kouki said:


> A day or two ago I came back to Xbox Live and Skyrim to discover that the Oghma Infinium glitch has been patched.
> 
> Small gripe, yeah, but I don't have as much free time as before and I like to play the game how I want, and the glitch didn't bother anyone or impede gameplay.



Fortify Restoration glitch still works, as far as I know. I haven't played in a bit though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not mad... I'm just a little annoyed that it seems people (or perhaps just Americans) feel the need to treat EVERY aspect of life like a team sport some times and still expect to get shit done...


----------



## Don Vito

It's December 5, and it's humid as .... outside. ....ing Alabama, I swear to god...


----------



## LarksTongue

The pickup on my 5 string just decided to stop working, and I don't think I is worth buying a new one and trying to install it. I only paid $110 for the bass, but that was 5 years ago and it holds a special place with me. Hell it even survived a defretting.


----------



## Nile

If you put your eBay profile as based in the US with an estimated ship time of 14 days and four days for handling, then go .... YOURSELF because you actually ship from the mother ....ing UK and the actual ship time is a god damn month which by the time I order another book I'm still ....ed because it won't get here in time for my assignment you ....ing lying ....s.


----------



## solarian

In the process of refinishing a guitar. Stupid step-dad accidentally knocked it over and now there's a giant gash in the bottom...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Didn't even bother to let me know, just assumed I wouldn't notice...I noticed #$%@ER!


----------



## sniperfreak223

because it's the 9th anniversary of Dime's death and I can't get drunk 

For the second time this week, it looks like I'll be driving home from work in an ice storm.


----------



## Fiction

h-h-h-h-h-h-h-aaaang over!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3832036-post3273.html


----------



## Jakke

Got a sweet NGD, but it has pickup troubles, so wouldn't feel right to share it until it's resolved..


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

My car is basically totaled after I bumped a curb. How the hell can a curb do $1100 worth of damage? It's either no car or give up on my album and sell the amp. 

I might actually cry, I worked so hard to get my amp


----------



## Chuck

I think I missed my math final because I'm pretty sick today. .... me


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Chuck said:


> I think I missed my math final because I'm pretty sick today. .... me



Shitty. Feel better, bud.


----------



## dedsouth333

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> My car is basically totaled after I bumped a curb. How the hell can a curb do $1100 worth of damage? It's either no car or give up on my album and sell the amp.
> 
> I might actually cry, I worked so hard to get my amp



What exactly did it do to your car man? Sometimes labor alone is what runs those prices up and parts alone aren't that bad.


----------



## caskettheclown

Guy drove off with gas without paying for it.

He walked in and asked if I could turn the pump on for him and he come back in and pay since we where busy. We do this a good bit so I think nothing of it. Ten minutes later I notice his car is gone. He took advantage of us since we where busy.

He's a semiregular customer and I know he has money, I think he is just mad that he had to come in to tell me to turn the pump on.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

yesterday my gas for my house ran out. its currently 34 in my house.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

caskettheclown said:


> Guy drove off with gas without paying for it.
> 
> He walked in and asked if I could turn the pump on for him and he come back in and pay since we where busy. We do this a good bit so I think nothing of it. Ten minutes later I notice his car is gone. He took advantage of us since we where busy.
> 
> He's a semiregular customer and I know he has money, I think he is just mad that he had to come in to tell me to turn the pump on.



We get that a lot at the gas station i work at. its mainly 1st and 2nd shift that gets it, the only time i ever had a drive off was when i was on second shift for the day but the person came back and paid for it, it was a busy day and forgot to say he had gas. The one girl that mainly works 2nd asked me yesterday how to use the intercom to greet the customers getting gas....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Chipped tooth, I have no idea how it got chipped and the worst is that I can't stop touching it with my tongue.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> Chipped tooth, I have no idea how it got chipped and the worst is that I can't stop touching it with my tongue.


 Maybe you chewed on a bone or a hard piece of candy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Maybe you chewed on a bone or a hard piece of candy.



Well, that's the thing. I haven't really ate anything hard past few days. I do have a bad habit of accidentally biting a fork but that only hits my front teeth (the chipped one is the far rear one).


----------



## Jake

Keep sending guitars to the wrong shipping address for where I'm at 
need to change all my default shipping addresses to State College and not Harrisburg since I'm at school, gotta wait a week now to have my NGD


----------



## piggins411

I don't think I've ever wanted to study less in my life right now


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's freezing outside but I decided to walk 3 miles to the town to get Spotify Premium (no money on my bank account). Well, of course they didn't have the 10 euro cards which was what I would've needed. Bought some beer instead.


----------



## Church2224

Asked a girl out, she said yes, got her number, tried texted her twice and no response. Awesome.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Church2224 said:


> Asked a girl out, she said yes, got her number, tried texted her twice and no response. Awesome.


Drop her like a used tissue, man. Don't waste your time or energy on their petty bullshit if they wanna play games.


----------



## Church2224

BlackMastodon said:


> Drop her like a used tissue, man. Don't waste your time or energy on their petty bullshit if they wanna play games.



I was hoping for a response like this, thanks man. I do not want to deal with bullshit.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

there should be a special level of hell for people who rip people off.....


----------



## Murmel

I accidentally set my beard trimmer too short so that I had to buzz the beard. F.U.C.K.


----------



## jeleopard

A remix I had on soundcloud was deleted because of a copyright claim.

I needed that song (and its social following) for my final in 30 minutes.

YAAAAAAAAY....ingkillme.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

196/200 on my Math3339 final (Calc-based statistics) + 5/200 for doing teacher eval...still mad.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Somehow a package that is supposed to arrive within the next 16 hours got sent about 250 miles too far to the east. Gosh darnit UPS, what are you doin. Package stopped in Columbus (I'm in Cinci), then went all the way over to New Stanton, PA. WHY.


----------



## Datura

My Strymon big sky was supposed to arrive today and it didn't.


----------



## kodokunohatumei

... I can't see my forehead...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got waken up by a telemarketer who I actually ended up talking with for 15 minutes because it was my first time and I had no idea what was going on. The hell I'm supposed to do at 9:35am?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Google Play Music on my phone is not letting any Strapping Young Lad show up in the library. This annoys me greatly, not only because I don't understand why it's doing this, but because I have been lacking SYL in my life the past while and didn't even realize it until now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

BlackMastodon said:


> Google Play Music on my phone is not letting any Strapping Young Lad show up in the library. This annoys me greatly, not only because I don't understand why it's doing this, but because I have been lacking SYL in my life the past while and didn't even realize it until now.


Are Canadians dependent on SYL?


----------



## Murmel

They've opened up a J. Crew in London but they don't have a European website. Online orders still ship from the US no matter where you live.
THEIR SHIRTS LOOK SO AMAZING, WHY CAN'T WE GET THEM.


----------



## BlackMastodon

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Are Canadians dependent on SYL?


Very.


----------



## sartorious

Because I need privacy and personal space. Not used to living with others.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Probably have to get a new debit card as I used mine on Black Friday at Target.


----------



## sniperfreak223

setting up my new muskie rig and realizing how much of a PITA it is to wind 450 yards of 30-pound gel-spun backing in to a fly reel. 1:1 gear ratio FTW!!!


----------



## flint757

I get to spend Christmas with 2 people I hate the most in this world, my youngest sister (older than me), who is a complete waste of life and is f*cking up her children in the process, and my uncle, the deadbeat loser who won't get a f*cking job. 

I really hate my family and it is causing a huge rift between my mother and I in the process.
*le sigh


----------



## Robby the Robot

I haven't been able to eat for 36 hours because I have food poisoning. The bad part about is I got it from eating something at work.


----------



## vilk

It's canned COFFEE. It's NOT CARBONATED!! WHY THE .... WOULD IT EXPLODE WHEN I OPEN IT!?!?!


----------



## Murmel

Mad GAS for an iPhone 5s. I can't believe that I'm actually pondering on whether to get a 5s or a double bass, the decision should be obvious.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Murmel said:


> Mad GAS for an iPhone 5s. I can't believe that I'm actually pondering on whether to get a 5s or a double bass, the decision should be obvious.


Get the double bass.

The pizza I ate yesterday, is ripping my insides apart. Hopefully I'll  soon or have it go out the opposite way.


----------



## mcd

EDIT: na


----------



## tommychains

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Get the double bass.
> 
> The pizza I ate yesterday, is ripping my insides apart. Hopefully I'll  soon or have it go out the opposite way.




 been waiting almost two years to break this one out the emoticon collection


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

tommychains said:


>


Hopefully it's not that bad.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The f**king Steam servers are shitting all over themselves and I just want to buy f**king Skyrim.


----------



## Danukenator

It's vacation, I have time for guitar and computer games and I have tennis elbow. .... this.

Honestly, I've just so bummed out.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The mood here blows. Everyone just sits and drinks coffee. I'm an inch away from calling a taxi and going to the town to a bar.


----------



## piggins411

Well, posted earlier in the "Why are you happy thread" about finally buying a seven string. Apparently, the store I bought it from sold it before removing the listing from eBay, because I got an email (after it said it had shipped mind you) that they didn't have one anymore. I was pretty damn furious


----------



## Don Vito

You know when you're watching porn, and the girl says something derpy right as you're finishing...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> You know when you're watching porn, and the girl says something derpy right as you're finishing...


Honestly, I just watch it without volume now. Almost any time there is "dialogue" in porn it just makes me laugh or roll my eyes.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

BlackMastodon said:


> Honestly, I just watch it without volume now. Almost any time there is "dialogue" in porn it just makes me laugh or roll my eyes.


Was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> You know when you're watching porn, and the girl says something derpy right as you're finishing...



That's why I only look at pics.


----------



## Fiction

I mostly watch porn for cheesy dialogue.


----------



## SkullCrusher

I watch porn for the 'plot'


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> That's why I only look at pics.


----------



## metalmonster

> Honestly, I just watch it without volume now. Almost any time there is "dialogue" in porn it just makes me laugh or roll my eyes.



ME TOO ! 





... though you gotta love that porn music 


ps : OMG , i so dreamed to put krieger's punchline right after one of your posts because of your awesome avatar.


----------



## metalmonster

Because i took a 6 hour nap and now i'm wide awake at 9pm. 

And right now ... stupid bitch that drives me crazy. It's up to you honey : if you are trying to drive me crazy, don't complain i will reject you. I mean, as a single man, there is no law forcing me to be surrounded by stupid yet manipulative and deceptive people. What i commonly call "asshole" or "bitch".

There is a DSM-V article on the topic of being a manipulative piece of shit, it's called being a sociopath, and it's considered a disease. And that makes me happy. Because according to them, they're fine and you're the POS here. And that drives me mad, and now i can think 'oh, that's not that bad. This person needs psychiatric attention, i won't give a shit about what he/she says"


----------



## Negav

I'm mad because I went shopping for clothes and nothing fit me. I mean come on, isn't there love for the short skinny guys? I wasted about three hours going from store to store, even went to stores I never go to, but still nothing.


----------



## Mexi

Don Vito said:


> You know when you're watching porn, and the girl says something derpy right as you're finishing...











Negav said:


> I'm mad because I went shopping for clothes and nothing fit me. I mean come on, isn't there love for the short skinny guys? I wasted about three hours going from store to store, even went to stores I never go to, but still nothing.



indeed. after having lost tons of weight I feel confident enough in wearing fairly fitted button downs, but shopping is a bit more of a pain cause the shirts that I like end up being longer than what I'd like  this is why god created the internet.


----------



## metalmonster

I know how that feels. I'm just a bit overweight, and finding decent jeans that aren't ugly and overpriced is a pain in the ass. Like everybody is thin-as-paper. 

Though i recently discovered breathable underwear, and that thing is awesome.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> That's why I only look at pics.


I'm usually fappin' on the chans and what not.. but sometimes when you're alone for extended periods of time, you want to boot up a vid that you know you'll regret watching afterwards.

random  smilie

Which reminds me...


----------



## caskettheclown

Are we just going to keep discussing our porn habits?

I'm actually pretty ok with that actually.


I guess i'm kind of irritated that this person says I look sad all of the time. Sorry I don't really smile a lot but thats not because of my mood. I'm generally relatively happy guy. Not exuberantly happy like many folks but i'm pretty content with myself and my life.


----------



## JEngelking

caskettheclown said:


> I guess i'm kind of irritated that this person says I look sad all of the time. Sorry I don't really smile a lot but thats not because of my mood. I'm generally relatively happy guy. Not exuberantly happy like many folks but i'm pretty content with myself and my life.



I feel you on that one. I always get the "are you alright/angry?" because I naturally have this angry/upset demeanor about my face even when its totally relaxed, so people assume I'm pissed all the time, even though in reality I'm in a good mood most of the time.


----------



## Murmel

^
I used to have that too. I would recommend trying to smile a bit more, it'll feel weird at first, but after a while it becomes natural.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My laundry room flooded. I wasn't running any water and I live on the _second_ floor of the apartment building, so I've got a mystery on my hands.

An annoying, infuriating mystery.


----------



## Jake

I don't remember last night but my clothes are now in the trash due to the puke all over them.

Apparently I drank a whole fifth of fireball then started pounding shots....oops


----------



## Murmel

Because I have no idea what the hell I want to do with my life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

One week for my 6/12 month army training to start and I'm stressing the fvck out.


----------



## squid-boy

An irritated SI joint is the current pain in/near my ass.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> One week for my 6/12 month army training to start and I'm stressing the fvck out.


I heard about this mandatory military service because Jani Liimatainen(former Sonata Arctica guitarist). Dude I'd be scared as .... if I had to something like that, but I think our army is more aggressive somehow.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I heard about this mandatory military service because Jani Liimatainen(former Sonata Arctica guitarist). Dude I'd be scared as .... if I had to something like that, but I think our army is more aggressive somehow.



Movies kinda give you a picture that US Army is just bunch of dudes yelling. Not really that different from the Finnish army.  But I don't think that in US you have to spend a week in a snowy forest sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> But I don't think that in US you have to spend a week in a snowy forest sleeping in a tent.


That's grim and brutal as .... Too bad you can't blast some black metal or something.

All we have is this guy yelling at us while we do push ups in the dirt or some shit.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> That's grim and brutal as .... Too bad you can't blast some black metal or something.
> 
> All we have is this guy yelling at us while we do push ups in the dirt or some shit.


Dat Copse Grinder neck.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> That's grim and brutal as .... Too bad you can't blast some black metal or something.
> 
> All we have is this guy yelling at us while we do push ups in the dirt or some shit.



Well, we are allowed to have cellphones with us (or you can just smuggle them in your ass or something) but I don't have a smartphone so no black metal for me. I wonder if I could bring a kiddie-size acoustic guitar with me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> Well, we are allowed to have cellphones with us (or you can just smuggle them in your ass or something)


I'll just leave this here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ans-shove-their-orifices-year-maybe-nsfw.html


----------



## Fat-Elf

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I'll just leave this here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ans-shove-their-orifices-year-maybe-nsfw.html



That's where I got the idea. Just better remember to turn the vibration off.


----------



## dedsouth333

I think the US Army has something called "Hell Week" which is basically that but the snowy forest bit depends more on where you're stationed.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Why am I mad right now?


----------



## hassaanspide

I am mad right now because this is Monday and i have to do work. Work irritates me on Monday.


----------



## Don Vito

I think I put the nail in the coffin on a certain long running thread 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3859555-post342.html


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> I think I put the nail in the coffin on a certain long running thread
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3859555-post342.html


 Anthony Fantano and Kal how ever the Fvck you spell his name are just awesome.


----------



## piggins411

Don Vito said:


> I think I put the nail in the coffin on a certain long running thread
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3859555-post342.html




:,(


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because of US' drinking laws. I'm sure if the drinking law would be dropped to 16-18 like in Europe. US would be a lot more fun country.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fat-Elf said:


> Because of US' drinking laws. I'm sure if the drinking law would be dropped to 16-18 like in Europe. US would be a lot more fun country.


Preeeeetty sure that the drinking laws in the US are not the cause of all of their problems, but it can certainly be an annoyance. Hooray for Ontario's 19+ law.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

BlackMastodon said:


> Preeeeetty sure that the drinking laws in the US are not the cause of all of their problems, but it can certainly be an annoyance. Hooray for Ontario's 19+ law.


 You guys suck. (17)


----------



## caskettheclown

i'm mad because i'm a teenage spoiled brat and wanted the black iphone and not the white one! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!




^What I dealt with today at work....


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

caskettheclown said:


> i'm mad because i'm a teenage spoiled brat and wanted the black iphone and not the white one! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^What I dealt with today at work....


 I was joking and not all of us teens are spoiled pricks.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

new years eve and I`m doing nothing... 

nope check that,I`m going to bed early.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

mr_rainmaker said:


> new years eve and I`m doing nothing...
> 
> nope check that,I`m going to bed early.


----------



## Don Vito

cute stoner chick wanted the d

i just walked away


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dafuq?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> cute stoner chick wanted the d
> 
> i just walked away


 Shame on you.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

joshuavsoapkid said:


>


----------



## skeels

mr_rainmaker said:


> new years eve and I`m doing nothing...


 


Don Vito said:


> cute stoner chick wanted the d
> 
> i just walked away


 


Konfyouzd said:


> Dafuq?


 


joshuavsoapkid said:


> Shame on you.


 


Some of us would love a nice stoner chick...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

skeels said:


> Some of us would love a nice stoner chick...





sorry...


----------



## skeels

I meant stoner lady, of course. .


----------



## Don Vito

It was a weird situation. I met her walking back from the store in the dead cold winter night. We were both walking on this backwoods country road in the middle of the woods. She reeked of weed smoke and was acting like your typical stoned person(never done weed, but I've been to a Mastodon concert). She kept acting like she wanted to do it with me on the side of the road, which wasn't going to happen since my penis had practically receded back into my body from the chill. On top of that, I had been walking for 3 hours by now, and my shoes and pants were covered in mud because I live in the ....ing swamplands. I sort of just told her off so I could go home and play Diablo and eat chinese food with my 2 cats. 

I have to get my life together in 2014.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> It was a weird situation. I met her walking back from the store in the dead cold winter night. We were both walking on this backwoods country road in the middle of the woods. She reeked of weed smoke and was acting like your typical stoned person(never done weed, but I've been to a Mastodon concert). She kept acting like she wanted to do it with me on the side of the road, which wasn't going to happen since my penis had practically receded back into my body from the chill. On top of that, I had been walking for 3 hours by now, and my shoes and pants were covered in mud because I live in the ....ing swamplands. I sort of just told her off so I could go home and play Diablo and eat chinese food with my 2 cats.
> 
> I have to get my life together in 2014.


 Shame, could've taken her home. At least gotten the digits.


----------



## Svava

> It was a weird situation. I met her walking back from the store in the dead cold winter night. We were both walking on this backwoods country road in the middle of the woods. She reeked of weed smoke and was acting like your typical stoned person(never done weed, but I've been to a Mastodon concert). She kept acting like she wanted to do it with me on the side of the road, which wasn't going to happen since my penis had practically receded back into my body from the chill. On top of that, I had been walking for 3 hours by now, and my shoes and pants were covered in mud because I live in the ....ing swamplands. I sort of just told her off so I could go home and play Diablo and eat chinese food with my 2 cats.
> 
> I have to get my life together in 2014.




A wise pervert once said that all pussy is good pussy.
This saying, however, does not encompass cats.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got way too drunk last night and now I have this brutal looking 2 inch long cut on my back.


----------



## Murmel

Fat-Elf said:


> Because of US' drinking laws. I'm sure if the drinking law would be dropped to 16-18 like in Europe. US would be a lot more fun country.





Fat-Elf said:


> Got way too drunk last night and now I have this brutal looking 2 inch long cut on my back.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Don Vito said:


> It was a weird situation. I met her walking back from the store in the dead cold winter night. We were both walking on this backwoods country road in the middle of the woods. She reeked of weed smoke and was acting like your typical stoned person(never done weed, but I've been to a Mastodon concert). She kept acting like she wanted to do it with me on the side of the road, which wasn't going to happen since my penis had practically receded back into my body from the chill. On top of that, I had been walking for 3 hours by now, and my shoes and pants were covered in mud because I live in the ....ing swamplands. I sort of just told her off so I could go home and play Diablo and eat chinese food with my 2 cats.
> 
> I have to get my life together in 2014.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

skeels said:


> I meant stoner lady, of course. .


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> (never done weed, but I've been to a Mastodon concert).


----------



## straightshreddd

Last night started off good, but got shittier as the night progressed.

I was in an excellent mood, so I told my sister to invite this guy she's been chillin' with to come through and celebrate with us and the crew.

We pick him up and first things first, he's overly swaggy. Like, exaggerates his slang and "hood" dialect to absurd levels. But, it's New Year's Eve and my sister's a woman who can make her own decisions, so I pay no mind.

We end up deciding to go to his crib(shitty idea) because he "wanted to chill with his sister, too". Turns out he was supposed be babysitting his nephew after the countdown, so she could go to a party. 

Throughout the night, this kid is just bragging about how he dropped out of school and was selling weed in school, and we're smoking L's in the living room while the chick's kids kept peeking out their door and would get yelled at to stay in their rooms. Lame, boring, and kind of f*cked up scene, but I'm trying to stay positive. 

I try to get a freestyle cypher going because my sister was raving about how he loves rapping and it's "his passion". He looked totally clueless and blatantly says "I don't rap." Clearly lied to my sister. Then, he starts getting too comfortable and is spitting game to my sister while I'm still in the room. 

At this point, I'm drunk and really loose, the kid is like 5'4" 120lbs and I'm 6' 180 lbs with a background in boxing and bjj, and I'm slowly becoming more and more pissed off. 

My sister sees how pissed I'm getting and is brushing off his swaggerness and I'm trying my best to keep cool, so I cue my boy that it's time to bounce. We leave back to my buddy's house and I pass out and wake up around 4am. 

Everyone's just chillin' and this asshole is still at it, but more touchy-feely now. I'm really using every f*cking ounce of restraint I have because despite being good at fighting, I'm not one for unnecessary violence and I've been trying to be less of that "overprotective brother" now that my sisters are older. 

I call my sister outside and kind of spazz on her. Not yelling or anything, but basically sternly letting her know that I think she could be doing way better and clearly, this dude has no type of respect and is a generic, wannabe thug to boot. She gets really pissed at me, the guy comes outside, I yell at him to leave because I'm talking to my sister, and he sees that I'm not in any type of mood to be f*cking around and all the swag is visibly drained from his demeanor. 

My sister ends up leaving with this f*ck face and I walk home pissed. What a terrific start to the New Year.

My anger for the situation was justified, but I feel like I could have handled it better. I probably should have just spoke to the dude directly, but any response other than an "ok" followed by compliance would have resulted in an explosion of several years worth of pent up stress and violence, which would have been an ugly scene.

Every guy knows that there are certain things you just don't do when in the presence of a female's family. I'm always liked and loved by chick's families because I understand that there is a level of respect one must have when around them. 

Arm around the shoulder, holding hands, and shit like that is perfectly acceptable. Anything more than that is dickhead behavior and distasteful.

So, yup. Now, I kind of feel like shit, but am still a little pissed. I have yet to apologize to my sister, so I had to somehow get this off my chest before I do.

Other shit occurred last night that made it even more nuts, but I've already written a novel here.


----------



## caskettheclown

Sold a METRIC TON of beer yesterday and yesterday night at work. Now those same people are coming in bitching like little babies about "OMG i have the worst hangover O M G". Which is fine and to be expected but their talking to me like i'm the one that made them drink so much.


No duh you'll get a wicked hangover, prepare for it before hand pls.



^There is a time to let off the overprotective brother thing die off a bit BUT you are still her brother and NO WAY IN HELL would I let one of my friends/family member's leave with a guy like that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

straightshreddd said:


> Last night started off good, but got shittier as the night progressed.
> 
> I was in an excellent mood, so I told my sister to invite this guy she's been chillin' with to come through and celebrate with us and the crew.
> 
> We pick him up and first things first, he's overly swaggy. Like, exaggerates his slang and "hood" dialect to absurd levels. But, it's New Year's Eve and my sister's a woman who can make her own decisions, so I pay no mind.
> 
> We end up deciding to go to his crib(shitty idea) because he "wanted to chill with his sister, too". Turns out he was supposed be babysitting his nephew after the countdown, so she could go to a party.
> 
> Throughout the night, this kid is just bragging about how he dropped out of school and was selling weed in school, and we're smoking L's in the living room while the chick's kids kept peeking out their door and would get yelled at to stay in their rooms. Lame, boring, and kind of f*cked up scene, but I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> I try to get a freestyle cypher going because my sister was raving about how he loves rapping and it's "his passion". He looked totally clueless and blatantly says "I don't rap." Clearly lied to my sister. Then, he starts getting too comfortable and is spitting game to my sister while I'm still in the room.
> 
> At this point, I'm drunk and really loose, the kid is like 5'4" 120lbs and I'm 6' 180 lbs with a background in boxing and bjj, and I'm slowly becoming more and more pissed off.
> 
> My sister sees how pissed I'm getting and is brushing off his swaggerness and I'm trying my best to keep cool, so I cue my boy that it's time to bounce. We leave back to my buddy's house and I pass out and wake up around 4am.
> 
> Everyone's just chillin' and this asshole is still at it, but more touchy-feely now. I'm really using every f*cking ounce of restraint I have because despite being good at fighting, I'm not one for unnecessary violence and I've been trying to be less of that "overprotective brother" now that my sisters are older.
> 
> I call my sister outside and kind of spazz on her. Not yelling or anything, but basically sternly letting her know that I think she could be doing way better and clearly, this dude has no type of respect and is a generic, wannabe thug to boot. She gets really pissed at me, the guy comes outside, I yell at him to leave because I'm talking to my sister, and he sees that I'm not in any type of mood to be f*cking around and all the swag is visibly drained from his demeanor.
> 
> My sister ends up leaving with this f*ck face and I walk home pissed. What a terrific start to the New Year.
> 
> My anger for the situation was justified, but I feel like I could have handled it better. I probably should have just spoke to the dude directly, but any response other than an "ok" followed by compliance would have resulted in an explosion of several years worth of pent up stress and violence, which would have been an ugly scene.
> 
> Every guy knows that there are certain things you just don't do when in the presence of a female's family. I'm always liked and loved by chick's families because I understand that there is a level of respect one must have when around them.
> 
> Arm around the shoulder, holding hands, and shit like that is perfectly acceptable. Anything more than that is dickhead behavior and distasteful.
> 
> So, yup. Now, I kind of feel like shit, but am still a little pissed. I have yet to apologize to my sister, so I had to somehow get this off my chest before I do.
> 
> Other shit occurred last night that made it even more nuts, but I've already written a novel here.


That dude was totally in the wrong on that, on top of that he wasn't even handling his responsibilities and watching over his nephew that in it's self is enough for you to disapprove of your sis dating that dude. If he can't do that right he's useless. But, yeah apologize to your sis, like you said she's a woman and you have to respect that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Why the .... the public ban list isn't updated anymore? I hate when perfectly normal users are suddenly banned and I have no idea why.


----------



## metalmonster

> METRIC TON



Geez.



> My sister ends up leaving with this f*ck face and I walk home pissed. What a terrific start to the New Year.
> 
> My anger for the situation was justified, but I feel like I could have handled it better. I probably should have just spoke to the dude directly, but any response other than an "ok" followed by compliance would have resulted in an explosion of several years worth of pent up stress and violence, which would have been an ugly scene.


 True. You did good by not using violence. I am starting to think he perhaps wanted you to be violent with him, so he would put you away from your sister. Look up "dating a sociopath" in google. Not that i'm accusing anyone of being anything. But the guy's a dick anyway. At least he's clearly antisocial. I am not very comfy with that. 


> Every guy knows that there are certain things you just don't do when in the presence of a female's family. I'm always liked and loved by chick's families because I understand that there is a level of respect one must have when around them.
> 
> Arm around the shoulder, holding hands, and shit like that is perfectly acceptable. Anything more than that is dickhead behavior and distasteful.


So true. 


> So, yup. Now, I kind of feel like shit, but am still a little pissed. I have yet to apologize to my sister, so I had to somehow get this off my chest before I do.
> 
> Other shit occurred last night that made it even more nuts, but I've already written a novel here.


Wish you a lot of courage.



> She kept acting like she wanted to do it with me on the side of the road, which wasn't going to happen since my penis had practically receded back into my body from the chill. On top of that, I had been walking for 3 hours by now, and my shoes and pants were covered in mud because I live in the ....ing swamplands. I sort of just told her off so I could go home and play Diablo and eat chinese food with my 2 cats.
> 
> I have to get my life together in 2014.


I see. Don't beat yourself up, this kind of stuff just happen.



> Got way too drunk last night and now I have this brutal looking 2 inch long cut on my back.



Makes me glad i spent NY's eve alone and by myself, politely declining (or rudely ignoring) invitations to different parties. I would have been given the choice of "the gang", basically get drunk on cheap beer down the streets ... let's see ... there will be alcohol, danger and antisocial people. Not sure i want to hang with this gang ever again. 


There was as well "Sir a**hole the IIIrd is glad to invite you to his little manipulation games in his mansion-apartment in order to drink over loud music. There will be evidence of you wasted all around facebook and judgement from your friends that i happen to know and have invited. But i invited people who, out of the blue, judge you as their crap without even knowing you" (btw i know that dude's GF is banging the whole town, and that makes me laugh. That guy just uses people around him, buys them with alcohol and his place, and basically told me he likes to manipulate people. I am starting to think avoiding him is a good idea. There is as well a lot more evidence on this case that adds water to my river and i'm starting to make people notice what i now see clearly). 

Anyway. Got a date saturday, so i'm good. 

I think my night was transitional between a very long time in my life where i wasn't really myself, and right now, when i feel truly like myself and where "me-things" happen all the time. Like all of a sudden ... lots of stuff are changin'. 

Can't wait until it's spring and the sun starts showing a little bit. I want a golden 2014 (and best wishes to you all).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> Why the .... the public ban list isn't updated anymore? I hate when perfectly normal users are suddenly banned and I have no idea why.


It's closed, not sure why though.


----------



## Fat-Elf

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> It's closed, not sure why though.



I thought it was closed that only the mods could post in it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> I thought it was closed that only the mods could post in it.


Oh, I thought that would explain the inactivity, has it always read closed on that thread?


----------



## Fat-Elf

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Oh, I thought that would explain the inactivity, has it always read closed on that thread?



Can't remember but I couldn't find any posts by normal users, just mods.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> Can't remember but I couldn't find any posts by normal users, just mods.


Maybe it's only locked to normal users then, still doesn't explain the no post though.


----------



## JEngelking

Accidentally cut the pinky finger on my fretting hand pretty bad, so much for using it while playing guitar for the next few days.


----------



## MFB

The PBL (Public Ban List) has always been closed - and read as closed - so that only mods could post in it; since, if I had to wager - some people would post in there to plead their case for certain members being banned and such, whereas this way they just open it back up and add a new post for new bans and reseal it back up


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MFB said:


> The PBL (Public Ban List) has always been closed - and read as closed - so that only mods could post in it; since, if I had to wager - some people would post in there to plead their case for certain members being banned and such, whereas this way they just open it back up and add a new post for new bans and reseal it back up


Then why no new bans, I assume to keep it private.


----------



## MFB

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Then why no new bans, I assume to keep it private.



My guess : laziness/lack of care


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MFB said:


> My guess : laziness/lack of care


Sounds legit


----------



## Murmel

Haven't worked out or ate well since november. Gotta get my shit together tomorrow, I was doing really well then I just quit.


----------



## Fat-Elf

That feel when people don't think of you as a musician no matter how hard you would rub it in their faces.  In 24 hours I will be in the army. Fvck, to the beer store. ->


----------



## mr_rainmaker

winter I hate it,stranded in the house... 


i wanna ride
i wanna ride 
i wanna ride....


----------



## metalmonster

[warning : i'm pretty mad right now, so there will be lots of swear words]

I'm super-mad right now and want to punch concrete 'till i bleed because : 

my guitar that i was refinishing had crap stuck in the paint, so i have tons of work to do to have something decent by the end. All this work and expensive paint for that shit. I think my cats messed with it somehow ... 

this bitch sent me a very "welcoming" email (to say the least) after months of zero news, but for some reason i'm not buying it. I'm not buying that at all, i don't want to answer over ....ing facebook, so i want to phone her, but my ....ing phone never works. And that makes me batshit crazy, it's like being thirsty, seeing water, but being unable to drink, and wondering if the water is actual water or some super-toxic thing that resembles water, and being unable to find out. 

So i think i'll take a "nap" instead of deciding right now what to do with that.

I tried to play some guitar to cool off, but i was unsatisfied with my tone, playing, neck profile, intonation... and it drives me mad. 

I have a big ol' migraine on top of that, and my two cats don't stop meowing like "MEOYYYOOOOWWWWLLLOOOOOWWWWWWW" and "MRRRRRMOOOOOOOOOOOW ? " super-loud. Every single night. Drives me crazy too. Btw, seems they broke something as i'm writing. 

So yeah. some days are just like that, i think  I'm off to check the mess my cats just made.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

well at least its not raining shit on you...


----------



## metalmonster

I agree ... a good night's sleep and listening to some good music helped a lot. All i have to do now is to sand the paint on my guitar a bit, then apply a new coat and keep the cats away


----------



## mr_rainmaker

but paw prints are the bomb.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have to go back to work tomorrow. I leave the Lady's house tonight to get to Toronto. 

1) I hope all this now shit doesn't .... with the flight.

2) Yay for dorm living. It's like being in a ....ing prison. Except with good pay. And people are nice too you.

So like, if prison was a happy place....so not really like prison at all. And the food tends to be delicious. And the nothing to do when not working gives me ample opportunity to go to the gym and get all ripped (deadlift was up to 235 before leaving for the holidays. Which I realise is peanuts but .... you) but I have no idea when I will be back in the same timezone as all my friends and family.


----------



## metalmonster

Oh yeah, ghetto guitar  (paint still not dry enough to sand this crap. And ....ing cat hair. And some paper. I'll sell it on ebay as "extra relic" ... )

both my mobile and home phone have broken the same exact day i have two people to call. One for for work, the other one is a girl. I'm so happy ... 

And this morning some windows update made my computer froze and i lost 2 hours of troubleshoothing that crap. At least, it was just that. I really had a mini heart attack seeing it freeze again and again. 

I'm going to bed now, i think i'm done with that shitty day.


----------



## AxeHappy

....ing. Flight. Cancelled.

5 minutes after they checked my baggage. Which contains most all of my possessions not currrntly in moving storage.


----------



## metalmonster

even crappy "home" phones are bloody expensive. 30 for this piece of shit ? are they kidding me ? Lucky for them i need it to work, and i'm in an emergency. 

I also bought a new mouse for my computer, since i don't see why i should keep my old "genius" crap. Brand new wireless targus. Feels much better, the old mouse was a pain in the ass, since it had much trouble following my movements, and since the gummy plastic around the "wheel" became at some point some worn, disgusting mess that basically one day broke... The new one makes a hell of a difference. I'm getting backup batteries ASAP.


----------



## Svava

WHY AM I MAD?

Let me tell you something. When I try to shut a door with my foot while walking through carrying food I expect it to shut.

NOBODY HAS TIME FOR DIFFERENCES IN AIR PRESSURE CAUSING THE DOOR TO NOT QUITE SHUT!

I do NOT have the time to walk back and shut the door cause it couldn't shut on it's own.

AINT NOBODY GOT- hang on I need to bring in an expert on this one-







We can land on the moon, we have atom bombs and planes - WE SHOULD DAMN WELL BE ABLE TO EQUALIZE THE AIR PRESSURE INSIDE AND OUTSIDE OF MY BEDROOM SO THAT I CAN SHUT DOORS WHILE MY HANDS ARE FULL.

This is NOT ACCEPTABLE.

PHHHHHH....

Thanks for listening guys I needed that -,-


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Because while attempting to turn everything in my car off while jumping it tonight, I accidentally turned the headlights ON (they're otherwise on a sensor) and the button sticks.

WELL TONIGHT IT DECIDED TO BE EXTRA STICKY and wouldn't turn off, so we had to disconnect the battery, which means that I'll have to figure out how to reset my radio, as well as figure out how the FRACK to un-stick that switch.

OH YEAH, AND WHILE MY DAD WAS FIGURE OUT WHAT THE FRACK TO DO TO SHUT OFF THE HEAD LIGHTS, I HAD TO SIT IN THE CAR IN ....ING 0 DEGREE COLD WHILE IT RAN SO THE BATTERY WOULDN'T DRAIN, WASTING A FUG TON OF GAS


----------



## Vostre Roy

Cold is getting annoying now... My geckos haven't ate since what will be two weeks on friday because the animal store can't receive any living insect because they'd die of coldness before they get here.

I feel so freaking bad for my little fellas


----------



## metalmonster

> NOBODY HAS TIME FOR DIFFERENCES IN AIR PRESSURE CAUSING THE DOOR TO NOT QUITE SHUT!


 i know that feeling. Your post was hilarious, it's just, you know, so true


----------



## sartorious

Vostre Roy said:


> Cold is getting annoying now... My geckos haven't ate since what will be two weeks on friday because the animal store can't receive any living insect because they'd die of coldness before they get here.
> 
> I feel so freaking bad for my little fellas



 I hope it clears up soon. Or that someone figures out how to economically ship insects in climate controlled containers.


----------



## DoomJazz

I have some good ideas to scratch down in Logic X but my charger took a shit and now I'm waiting on a new one to ship to me.


----------



## Vostre Roy

sartorious said:


> I hope it clears up soon. Or that someone figures out how to economically ship insects in climate controlled containers.



Temperature is suppose to drop and I'm sure to have them by friday

But the tangerine gecko is beginning to worry me, dunno if the skin is also due to peel but she's not getting out of her cave when the lights go dark, I still see her moving but its not her common behavior at all...

I'll feel better once they ate

Edit: She's currently peeling her skin as I'm writting this, so it explain her strange behavior, dunno if all lizard act that way but she become associal when that happens


----------



## Xaios

I have the flu, and feel especially shitty. And I don't use that word for its broader definition either.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Xaios said:


> I have the flu, and feel especially shitty. And I don't use that word for its broader definition either.


 To the last part, get well soon.


----------



## caskettheclown

Get soon Xiao's!!


I think this cold is making my teeth hurt, i've had a lot of toothaches these past few days


----------



## Ralyks

Back to square one in my search for an apartment after my room mate bailed out. Probably just wait a bit and find a pad of my own at this point.....


----------



## metalmonster

Get well soon Xaios ! Take care, have hot showers, warm blankets, chicken soups and blockbuster movies. 

As for the geckos ... perhaps you could give them something like cat food ? Or perhaps you could try to see if there's some kind of restaurant serving grasshopper or some kind of bug like this. I know some african or experimental restaurants may have this kind of stuff. Gross to some people, but dished with fried grasshoppers do exist though. (i'm not sure i'm translating the word well, i am referencing to an insect that lives in the grass and that some people in the world eat). 

Or ... i dunno. Take care of your little ones, hope they'll get something to eat soon !


----------



## Vostre Roy

metalmonster said:


> Get well soon Xaios ! Take care, have hot showers, warm blankets, chicken soups and blockbuster movies.
> 
> As for the geckos ... perhaps you could give them something like cat food ? Or perhaps you could try to see if there's some kind of restaurant serving grasshopper or some kind of bug like this. I know some african or experimental restaurants may have this kind of stuff. Gross to some people, but dished with fried grasshoppers do exist though. (i'm not sure i'm translating the word well, i am referencing to an insect that lives in the grass and that some people in the world eat).
> 
> Or ... i dunno. Take care of your little ones, hope they'll get something to eat soon !



I get your idea, sadly I live about 8h of road away of montreal, here a fancy foreign restaurant = a chinese restaurant. Also I gave them canned insect and worms, they totally overlooked them...


----------



## metalmonster

argh, that's too bad ! And i'm out of ideas


----------



## Necris

Paypal reinstated the $500 withdrawal limit on my account without notifying me. 

A friend sent me an amount of money which exceeds that limit to pick up a guitar for him. So now I have to wait up to 3 days to get a code to lift the limit, and an additional 3-4 days for the money to transfer to my bank account. I'd planned to meet the guy to pick up the guitar on Sunday. 

Way to make me look like an asshole/potential scammer paypal.


----------



## metalmonster

Guys, do you have ideas for people like me that can wake up early in the morning ? This "goin' to bed at midnight but sleeping at 3am / waking up late" routine is bothering me. I'm sick of it. 

First reason is : i have things to do that require me to wake up early so i can do them in the morning -since i spend my afternoons working- and i can't stand missing 90% of the sunlight because of that. Makes me feel disoriented. 

Any help will be appreciated. 

btw, remember about paw prints , guitar refinish and all ? I've been able to make things look pretty good. Can't wait for the paint to really dry to its core so i can wetsand and polish, but that baby's gonna look pretty good !


----------



## Church2224

I found out an old friend is dating a guy who has a reputation for beating women...

That is the shit I do not get.


----------



## Svava

As we go through life we are oft faced with perversions of reality, strangeness, waste, hedonism, and all sorts of things which make us question the integrity of the society in which we live.

But every once in a while we are faced with such an oddity, such a perversion of reality, that we cannot even identify what the hell it is.

Ladies and djentlemen, I present to you whatever the F**** this thing is







This thing likely costs as much as a mid-range guitar.

What the F*** is it? What type of dementia do you have to suffer to buy this type of crap?

People seriously need to have legitimate hobbies like music.... or take a field trip to Nigeria- encouraging manufacturers to produce this type of crap is just unacceptable. Buy something useful -,-

Sorry for my lack of my usual energy- this thing has crushed my soul -,-

Don't even know WTF it is.... but DAMN it pisses me off...


----------



## MFB

Sure it's not just a wood-burning heater?


----------



## flint757

That's kind of what it looks like to me.


----------



## Fiction

metalmonster said:


> Guys, do you have ideas for people like me that can wake up early in the morning ? This "goin' to bed at midnight but sleeping at 3am / waking up late" routine is bothering me. I'm sick of it.



As soon as your alarm goes off, get up, snoozing does not help. Once you start getting up early, you'll start going to bed earlier as well, your body can't handle staying awake for longer, your body clock will just shift back a few hours. Also exercising can help you have a deeper sleep, causing you to have a more satisfying sleep, making the wake far easier.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Took my soprano sax in to be worked on... It had a leaky G# key...

When I took it in, the guy at the counter noted the leaky G# key. According to him it had A LOT of play in it. That to me suggested they'd DEFINITELY take care of that along with the general key adjustment/tuning.

Well I get it back... 

I played through a scale once and it seemed good... Played through another scale that would open that key... Sounds good...

Played through another scale that would require that that key be closed. As I'm approaching G I notice it sounds off and the tone of it is way different from every other note. 

I looked and sure enough, the goddamn G# was still leaking just as much as it did BEFORE I took that bitch in... So I unscrewed the post that held that key, took my fingers and I bent the rod that holds the valve closed. Then when I screwed that rod back in, it held the valve closed snuggly... 

I played through my scales again to make sure I hadn't thrown the intonatio of surrounding keys off...

NOW it plays fine...

Want something done right? Do it your damn self... 

They still have my bass! 

I better go get that...


----------



## Svava

MFB said:


> Sure it's not just a wood-burning heater?



The idea is you open it up down the middle, put some fire in it on one side or the other, then shut it. Then you use the portal in the top to put food in.

This has been put in a room without a dining table, about a half a block away from the kitchen (at my old man's place) and they have not had a single house guest in a year.

They also purchased a bookshelf the same day.

There are no books on it -,-


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^^ Don't they make middle-eastern flat breads with those?


----------



## caskettheclown

Not really mad but super freaking anxious to get a mech mod vaporizer, I almost have the money for it now but I need to wait till I get paid to be smart about my money.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU i'm getting impatient.


/firstworldproblems


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I understand that anxious feeling, have it when I'm about to buy new gear or something I'm excited about all the time.


----------



## caskettheclown

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I understand that anxious feeling, have it when I'm about to buy new gear or something I'm excited about all the time.



To put it in guitar terms ...


Its buying a decent guitar then your friend loans you a custom blackmachine that sounds 200 percent better and feels better and looks better as well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

caskettheclown said:


> To put it in guitar terms ...
> 
> 
> Its buying a decent guitar then your friend loans you a custom blackmachine that sounds 200 percent better and feels better and looks better as well.


----------



## Svava

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^^ Don't they make middle-eastern flat breads with those?



No- it looks like the same thing but if you saw the inside you'd see why it wouldn't work xD

Also they mostly use brick ovens for that.

This thing is f****ing useless I guarantee you xD


----------



## Murmel

A status from some parent being _extremely_ upset that her child had been playing GTA5 at a friends popped up on my FB feed. The child in question was 9 years old.

I agree that children of that age definitely shouldn't play such games, but she then went on with a rant about how the gunmen in US school schootings were 'heavily influenced and inspired' by games such as GTA.
I guess it never crossed her mind that shooters of that kind usually aren't stable at all in the head.

For fcuk sake world, I thought we were over this...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Murmel said:


> A status from some parent being _extremely_ upset that her child had been playing GTA5 at a friends popped up on my FB feed. The child in question was 9 years old.
> 
> I agree that children of that age definitely shouldn't play such games, but she then went on with a rant about how the gunmen in US school schootings were 'heavily influenced and inspired' by games such as GTA.
> I guess it never crossed her mind that shooters of that kind usually aren't stable at all in the head.
> 
> For fcuk sake world, I thought we were over this...


 I first played GTA III when I was in kindergarden, the Ps2 had just came out it was the most (at that point in time) violent, yet awesome thing I had ever seen and played. But fast forward 13 years and I've never killed anyone or anything of the like. It goes to show that people who do those kinds of things as you mentioned above are messed up in the head, they're going to do something like that, with or without a playing violent video game or watching a horror film or whatever those idiots say causes people to go on shooting sprees. I feel bad for that kid.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm not entirely UPSET, but I really don't want to go to work today. Meh. 
Oh well. Going there is the hard part, once I get there I feel fine XD


----------



## metalmonster

> As soon as your alarm goes off, get up, snoozing does not help. Once you start getting up early, you'll start going to bed earlier as well, your body can't handle staying awake for longer, your body clock will just shift back a few hours. Also exercising can help you have a deeper sleep, causing you to have a more satisfying sleep, making the wake far easier.


 thanks, i'm definitely trying this. 

As for me... i'm worried because my cat is a bit sick. Probably urinal tract infection, i keep checking on him very often, he seems to look better though (after i gave him some yogurt for "dinner"). I have to change his food, this cheap cat food is crap. 

But i have a subject to be glad about : i finally traded my strat ! I now realize i was always complaining to myself "wow, it's a nice guitar, but it does not suit my style. And the neck's not as comfortable as i'd want ... " then "well, not sure i'll be able to get a good price/i'm too lazy to do so/meh" then "aaarg ! " "then "meh" on and on and on and on for a year and so. 

Finally traded my deluxe player strat for a RG560 w/ dimarzio evo2, sustainer, superb neck, the original edge is factory-clean, and that is something for a guitar as old as me (made in 1989, i was born in 1988), and look at this neck and these frets, so clean ... really a sexy axe. And sounds really good too. And plays awesome. And i'm glad i did it. The finish has some dings & scratches, but nothing i could even complain about. 

All in all, it was a very productive day. I'm off to take care of my cat.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nice man, and good luck with your cat. One of my old cats was suffering from Diabetes, and due to her old age we ended up having her put to sleep.


----------



## misingonestring

Having to give up my dream of being in a touring band before I can even start.


----------



## JEngelking

Because dammit, I want one of these to start my parts-caster but Guitarfetish is seemingly never getting them back in the stock. Double Bound Lightweight Telecaster Style Body Surf Green

I even emailed them asking if they had any estimate on when they'd get more and I didn't get a response. :/


----------



## metalmonster

> Nice man, and good luck with your cat. One of my old cats was suffering from Diabetes, and due to her old age we ended up having her put to sleep.


 been with him 'till 6:30am , went to sleep 3 hours, and when i woke up ... he was gone... vet says it might be some kind of poisoning. I've taken the body to the vet for it to be burned away.

Man, today's a sad day


----------



## sartorious

I'm sorry to hear that, metalmonster. As a (former) cat owner and vet, I know that can be rough. Take it easy.


----------



## metalmonster

Yeah, i'm focusing on my other cat, which is still alive and in full shape. Givin' that little guy a hug, and playing videogames ... trying to take it as easy as possible. "luckily" i had shopped for food saturday, i have bought a few videogames recently, and i got my new ibanez. Things that will help me a lot to get through this, and i also have a student to see later in the day. Not that i really feel like teaching joe satriani's war and a few more scales, but actually i'm looking forward to it because it will make me do stuff and focus on something else. 

I'm definitely taking as much care as i can of myself and my other cat, if life has taught me something, it's that beating yourself up over something you can't control won't help, and that on the other hand, even through the worst, a few things can make the hardest a bit easier... or at least, don't make it harder than it's already is.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

caskettheclown said:


> Not really mad but super freaking anxious to get a mech mod vaporizer, I almost have the money for it now but I need to wait till I get paid to be smart about my money.
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU i'm getting impatient.
> 
> 
> /firstworldproblems



What is a mech mod vaporizer?



metalmonster said:


> thanks, i'm definitely trying this.
> 
> As for me... i'm worried because my cat is a bit sick. Probably urinal tract infection, i keep checking on him very often, he seems to look better though (after i gave him some yogurt for "dinner"). I have to change his food, this cheap cat food is crap.
> 
> But i have a subject to be glad about : i finally traded my strat ! I now realize i was always complaining to myself "wow, it's a nice guitar, but it does not suit my style. And the neck's not as comfortable as i'd want ... " then "well, not sure i'll be able to get a good price/i'm too lazy to do so/meh" then "aaarg ! " "then "meh" on and on and on and on for a year and so.
> 
> Finally traded my deluxe player strat for a RG560 w/ dimarzio evo2, sustainer, superb neck, the original edge is factory-clean, and that is something for a guitar as old as me (made in 1989, i was born in 1988), and look at this neck and these frets, so clean ... really a sexy axe. And sounds really good too. And plays awesome. And i'm glad i did it. The finish has some dings & scratches, but nothing i could even complain about.
> 
> All in all, it was a very productive day. I'm off to take care of my cat.



 I read that in Kriegers voice


----------



## metalmonster

that's the whole point of my avatar 

Well, still pretty sad about my dead cat ... 

I'm so thankful a friend came home to play videogames with me (we happen to be "laptop twins" pretty nerdy i know). We bought a 10-pack and chips ... this relieves some of the pain. And my guitar lesson went well too, glad i did not cancelled it, showing off my new guitar and some new licks to my student (as well as working on some theory and technique) really brought some relief. 

Glad i have good friends and good students. That is really helping a lot, i would be a mess otherwise ... my other cat seems sad, but not as much as i'd think he would be. Perhaps seeing me managing as much as i can helps him, good food and lots of love as well did help in the process in helping him to not feel too depressed ... 

... i think i'll get him a new buddy anyway. Two cats is the best for me, since i was really glad to have my other cat when comin' back home.


----------



## Murmel

I'm feeling burnt out on music atm. Every time I pick up my bass it feels like a chore.
Thing is I pretty much have to do it because that's what I go to school for, can't really let my classmates down.

Though, learning the songs required usually isn't a problem as I can learn most things pretty quickly, as long as it isn't too obscure. General practicing like technique, arpeggios and scales is a bore like no other.

I'm going to audition for some schools this spring, I'm pretty confident in getting the spots, but I don't even know if I want to now.

The worst part about this is that if I listen to music and don't practice I get really anxious, thinking that I really should practice. Trying enjoy some Rival Sons as I'm typing this, but all that I hear in my head is "shit man, you should be practicing, not eat avocado and listen to wannabe Zeppelin".


----------



## Church2224

Girl I asked out and was talking to before the winter break has seen me twice in the past couple of days and has not said a word to me, we even have a class together. I texted her about a week after break started and she never texted me back. 

Her loss, got another girl right now anyway.


----------



## Murmel

^
Wait what, didn't you have a girlfriend like a week ago?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm mad at everyone who wants me to listen to their problems and make them feel better, but when I need help I have to bottle it all up and deal with it myself. Just because I'm doing well for myself at my age doesn't mean I don't need help every once in a while. Just too much S**T, I'm pissed about to put into one post without writing a novel.


----------



## Church2224

Murmel said:


> ^
> Wait what, didn't you have a girlfriend like a week ago?



Yeah but the immaturity of young girls (and college students in general) still pisses me off. 

Also it is why I said "I got another girl right now anyway." My girlfriend is my current girl and is a much better person than she is.


----------



## unclejemima218

My moms boyfriend had a bad day today so he snapped and started firing pistol rounds into the fielld behind our house. while my fiancee and 11 month old daughter also were home. needless to say he was arrested and served the night in jail, can't come back in 3 days. 

Now the shitty part.
Weve been packing since 10pm. Trying to get her out of there within 3 days because frankly if I see the guy again I'll straight up murder his arse! Hoping we can all find new places soon. 

what a day. /end


----------



## no_dice

It's going to be a long day. My boss is in one of his moods, which means he probably won't say anything to me all day, and give me lots of dirty looks whenever I walk by him.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I`ve got a gig/jam today and I haven`t prepared or practiced in weeks.... 

Frack it I`ll just pull an Yngwie,


Improvise the whole thing.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

my hours at work are getting cut from 4 days a week to two days a week and a partial day for beer delivery. all cus the one girl that works 3rds isnt doing her job the way it should be done and we had to hire another girl to hopefully take her place when she gets canned. while another co worker on 2nd isnt doing her shit the way it should be done and is on her way out is getting 3 days a week......makes no sense to me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My flu is just getting worse and I have to be back at the army base tomorrow 19pm. And if that is not bad enough, we have the first overnight camp in Tuesday.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ife... 

too busy to almost go to the stinking bathroom,too much to do,never anytime to play or even practice,I`m too damn busy to even shower and shave,how freaking bad is that. 

fell asleep during my show I wanted to watch lastnight.


----------



## Jakke

Dammit, when I finally find a 'gel who's attractive, interesting, and someone who seems into me, we can't find time to go on a date


----------



## Nag

I woke up this morning to the noise of my mom starting the car. My sister was locked up in her room and her cat wasn't in the house.

Turns out my sister's cat most likely has a spleen tumor, the vet couldn't find another reason for the organ to be as huge as it is. The cat is 14 years old and she's had health issues for most of her life, we've dealt with it as best we could and she never had anything serious, but this time it's BAD. We won't have her operated, she's had enough problems as is... which means we'll most likely have to euthanize her.

A family member is on death row. And my sister, who already has social phobia, who thought I'd die when I went to the hospital overnight when one of my veins broke, who stresses about everything and most likely has depression without knowing it or wanting to accept it, my sister who is locked up in her room crying is gonna have to bury her cat on the backyard.

Vet calls tomorrow morning.

It sucks.


----------



## Luke Scicluna

Female best friend who I love is lesbian.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I swear to God (or whatever higher deity may be out there), I get a little TINY bit of exposure and publicity, and suddenly:

1.) All my friends turn their backs on me and become ....ing pricks (It's not like I'm sitting here bragging about getting a little exposure! I NEVER talk about my music nor my accomplishments, and those who have actually talked with me KNOW that! I mean, I'm too embarrassed by them right now and I'm trying to improve things.)

2.) All my musical peers (within the same field) get jealous as .....

3.) Those who stick around ask me for production tips when I clearly don't know jackshit... Why can't they just stick around and "be my friend" as opposed to trying to usurp information out of me?...

This seriously is making me take a step back and re-evaluate who I call "my friend" anymore...


----------



## metalmonster

> Life has a funny way to kick you while you are down.
> 
> Someone touch my rg8 project while it was drying. It tops off my week of losing my job and learning that I traded my 1570 to a seemingly flaky dude with no REAL answers on were my stuff from that trade is.
> 
> Now I gotta "trim the fat" even more to survive as an adult. While not driving, looking for a job, and not having my own workable guitar.


 Ouch ! Sounds really harsh ... take care ... 



> I swear to God (or whatever higher deity may be out there), I get a little TINY bit of exposure and publicity, and suddenly:
> 
> 1.) All my friends turn their backs on me and become ....ing pricks (It's not like I'm sitting here bragging about getting a little exposure! I NEVER talk about my music nor my accomplishments, and those who have actually talked with me KNOW that! I mean, I'm too embarrassed by them right now and I'm trying to improve things.)
> 
> 2.) All my musical peers (within the same field) get jealous as .....
> 
> 3.) Those who stick around ask me for production tips when I clearly don't know jackshit... Why can't they just stick around and "be my friend" as opposed to trying to usurp information out of me?...
> 
> This seriously is making me take a step back and re-evaluate who I call "my friend" anymore...


 Been there. Not the exposure part, but the a*hole friends. Some really DID tried, consciously, to ruin my life. Or to get me to ruin it. That's why i am now spending most of my time alone, working (freelancer).


----------



## fwd0120

Sorry to hear that WoO. I know that kind of thing really sucks. Not sure what your situation is, but my friend won AI 2 years ago, and I know stuff like that can really give you social whiplash. Hang in there, dude.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

fwd0120 said:


> Sorry to hear that WoO. I know that kind of thing really sucks. Not sure what your situation is, but my friend won AI 2 years ago, and I know stuff like that can really give you social whiplash. Hang in there, dude.



Thanks man, I'm trying...but I think it's shitty that my friends just...well...don't act like friends, or never were real friends. I get 1K likes on FB in the first 3 weeks of my establishment as an artist, sold out all CDs and downloads, got featured on sites and compilations, and my friends all just up and leave me... 

Worst part is, I hate my music. I can always do better and be better and improve. So, deep in my mind, I'm losing my friends over something I hate. (Doesn't make any sense does it?)

By the way, what is "AI"?


----------



## MFB

I imagine American Idol


----------



## fwd0120

MFB is correct. Although, I don't want to talk about that right now.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm mad now because I'm a "hopeless romantic"........meaning I'll never get what I want in life. (Travel the world, be penniless, not have a care, have my creativity and heart soar, love someone unconditionally and eternally, etc.)

Yeah.....insert the snide comments, guys.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm a hopeless romantic too. But, I'm going the, "make a .... tone of money," to live out my dreams route.

Hasn't worked out that well so far though...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

AxeHappy said:


> I'm a hopeless romantic too. But, I'm going the, "make a .... tone of money," to live out my dreams route.
> 
> Hasn't worked out that well so far though...



Well man, I was kind of going that route too, but I figured it'd waste too much time and I'd get sucked down. Money is the root of all evil. I'd like to have just enough to survive and get by (travel-wise).


----------



## mr_rainmaker

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
craiglisters........ they say they will take it at the price,then in person they argue, 
damn lowballers,always want to argue,and rip you off,I mean I sell stuff at less than half the USED PRICE(thats 1/4 price) and they still bitch and waste my time...


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I have not gone to a single holiday event with my Dads side of the family the entire year cus nobody informs me of when they are doing anything. And to top it of my own father does not even call my on my birthday today. So F'n done with this shit.....


----------



## Konfyouzd

mr_rainmaker said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> craiglisters........ they say they will take it at the price,then in person they argue,
> damn lowballers,always want to argue,and rip you off,I mean I sell stuff at less than half the USED PRICE(thats 1/4 price) and they still bitch and waste my time...



The wost is when you're clearly already selling something for a ridiculously low price and they email you with some dumb shit like... "$40 and you got a deal..." Get a job, you prick! 

People wanna buy minty guitar necks on there from me all the time for $20 and crazy shit like that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

mr_rainmaker said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> craiglisters........ they say they will take it at the price,then in person they argue,
> damn lowballers,always want to argue,and rip you off,I mean I sell stuff at less than half the USED PRICE(thats 1/4 price) and they still bitch and waste my time...


Yeah, I know what you mean, I had a guy try and pull the ol' serial number scam on me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Serial number scam?


----------



## Koop




----------



## piggins411

^ Hey at least it's original. I actually quite like this song. The guy has an annoying voice but I'm pretty jealous of that guitar tone in the beginning


----------



## Murmel

You can't be mad at that song, it's hilarious.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Konfyouzd said:


> Serial number scam?


It's when someone tries to use your serial number and say that they owned the guitar, some have even filed police reports with fake receipts as evidence.


----------



## BlackMastodon

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> It's when someone tries to use your serial number and say that they owned the guitar, some have even filed police reports with fake receipts as evidence.


 That would send me into a rage like no other. People are the worst.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Woooooow... I will now be on the lookout. 

"I'm sorry man. Go ahead and come pick it up." 

*hog tied*


----------



## Fiction

Not Mad, more annoyed, I've been sick for 5 days now with a ridiculous sore throat, been waking up in the middle of the night to have a phlegm coughing spaz, I've only got 2 runs in at a slower pace and shorter distance than I'd like, thanks to more coughing fits. Also as part of my job, I need to be yelling out dockets to the head chef what he needs to cook, but thanks to my throat, I can't actually yell, even talking is a god damn challenge


----------



## Necris

Was supposed to get a call with price quote on a guitar modification from the tech at my local shop; never got one. Not mad just mildly irritated.

Another guy doing a mod to one of my guitars has been giving me the "I'll get you a picture tonight" treatment for a good 2-3 weeks and seems to only get back to me when he feels like it; I can't help but expect the worst.


----------



## flint757

My sister is in prison and her father and I have her kids. A little bit of this probably belongs in the happy thread since she ....ing belongs in prison the stupid bitch, but I don't know. The whole thing has just ....ed with my life in the worst way. She has ruined my life at any given chance since I was 12. I love that my niece is with me (I consider her like my own daughter, I'd die for her) and that my sister has finally paid for a crime she has committed (2nd degree felony), but at the same time all this shit sucks in the midst of me being in school and working. It sucks balls. Not the first time though, as we had her kids when she was under CPS supervision as well. She consumes my thoughts and actions because she is such a .... up. It's poison for my mind and I don't know how to move past it.

Also, it seems I have become someone who self sabotages themselves at any given chance. Not intentional, but I've lived my life in constant chaos so my sense of normal is embedded in the idea that chaos is necessary. I'm ....ed up. My life is in such turmoil that even when I'm doing good like hitting on a chick or whatever I think my life is just too ....ed up to bring someone new into it. I'm just pissed and upset all the time...

I'm also drunk so this will belong in the why I'm mad thread in the morning too since I'll most likely be hung over.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^^^ At least the kids are all right, and are in better hands.


----------



## flint757

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^^^ At least the kids are all right, and are in better hands.



They are absolutely in better hands. The kids being elsewhere and her being gone also serves a bit as peace of mind since I was constantly worried about their safety. 

I was trying get everyone on board with calling CPS again after awhile, but nobody wanted to. Not because it wasn't the appropriate thing, but because CPS is a terrible organization that does more harm than good 9/10 it seems. They punish the ones who help and inevitably give the kids back to ....ed up parents both because the court system thinks CPS is a ....ed up organization as well and because they are obliged to if the parents do what they are technically supposed to do. I practically spelled out what was going to happen if they went home (and was on the nose right), but they did it anyways because they claimed the court wouldn't go with it. In reality they just wanted to close the case though I think. So ....ing irritating. This has been going on for like 3 years now (CPS and the kids). My sister has been a loser since as far back as I can remember though. She deserves everything coming her way.


----------



## metalmonster

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> craiglisters........ they say they will take it at the price,then in person they argue,
> damn lowballers,always want to argue,and rip you off,I mean I sell stuff at less than half the USED PRICE(thats 1/4 price) and they still bitch and waste my time...


 argh i'm there too, trying to sell my MIDI keyboard. I sell it for a good price, but people want me to lower, again, the price. C'mon guys, seriously ? And there is that "hi my friend brother want ship the keyboard to algerian ? " errr ... 
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/576/Wat8.jpg?1315930535


Weird people. 

This, and my family is AGAIN trying to make me feel anxious about money. They basically owe me a shitload of it (between 1 and 2k, and that's just the visible part of the iceberg), but they still try to make me feel (in absurd psedo-legal ways) like i'm the one that has to be worried. It used to be scary. Now it's ... it's getting ol' over time, and i have my self-confidence back so it's kind of funny. And i'm getting my money back ... all of it. And doing my job. Every day. And going further, fast, in my life. As things are meant to be.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

flint757 said:


> They are absolutely in better hands. The kids being elsewhere and her being gone also serves a bit as peace of mind since I was constantly worried about their safety.
> 
> I was trying get everyone on board with calling CPS again after awhile, but nobody wanted to. Not because it wasn't the appropriate thing, but because CPS is a terrible organization that does more harm than good 9/10 it seems. They punish the ones who help and inevitably give the kids back to ....ed up parents both because the court system thinks CPS is a ....ed up organization as well and because they are obliged to if the parents do what they are technically supposed to do. I practically spelled out what was going to happen if they went home (and was on the nose right), but they did it anyways because they claimed the court wouldn't go with it. In reality they just wanted to close the case though I think. So ....ing irritating. This has been going on for like 3 years now (CPS and the kids). My sister has been a loser since as far back as I can remember though. She deserves everything coming her way.


My dad had to deal with CPS as well, to get my older brother, but thankfully it was pretty obvious who was a more fitting parent between my brother's mom and my dad. So it didn't take much time for him to be put in my dad's custody.


----------



## no_dice

My wife is frustrated lately because we are having trouble finding a new place to live, and as many of you may know: happy wife = happy life


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dear god, Craigslist...

"Hi I'm very interested in your Ibanez 8 string guitar. Is it still available?"

"Yes it is."

...

Finally I email him again...

"You still interested?"

"Yes I am... I'm a huge Tosin Abasi fan and I want to get into playing that style..."

(wait why the hell is he telling me all this?)

"... unfortunately that's more money than I'm looking to spend at the moment; I hope it finds a good home..."

Well it already has one... What the hell did he respond to my ad for?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's the last week of my winter break (I'm an elementary school teacher), and it has not gone well.

First world problems dump:

- I slipped on the ice and twisted my "good" knee and tweaked the knee I had surgery on last year, so I had to take several days off of the exercise regimen I was only just starting to get used to.

- I got a call four days after placing the order letting me know that the headphones I ordered are out of stock.

- Same call informed me that, because it's a busy holiday week, they won't be delivering the iOS interface I ordered until next week. You know, because when a store expects a busy week, the logical thing to do is just stop all delivery until things die down. Makes sense. I'm stuck with JamUp and BIAS that I can't fvcking use for yet another week.

- The neck pickup on my strat is dead, I found out this evening immediately after restringing it. Probably just a bad solder point, but still pretty annoying.

- My peripheral gaming keyboard also decided it was going to die on me this evening, somehow. Now I'm back to using my laptop's keyboard, which I had stopped using because the E key only works when it feels like it. It seems to be holding up okay for now, but I don't expect that to last. I know my luck.

- I've been talking to a Korean chick off and on since I moved here, and we've gone out a few times, but I was never sure if she viewed our outings as actual dates, or just hanging out with a friend. To try to remove some ambiguity, I straight up asked her, IN KOREAN, if she wants to go on a date. She told me she has to see if her family will let her go "meet a friend" (*sigh*) during a holiday normally spent with family. She couldn't. She's 33, by the way, that's just how much influence Korean parents have on their kids.

Ugh. I wish I could still drink .


----------



## Fat-Elf

My left scapula is sore as f_u_ck. Why can't I spend one weekend being healthy?


----------



## Murmel

^
More broccoli, less beer.

Not even joking.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> ^
> More broccoli, less beer.
> 
> Not even joking.



I haven't had a beer in two weeks and don't even feel like having one. 

Not even joking.


----------



## Murmel

Still, more broccoli. I haven't been even remotely sick for an entire year and I give it all to my extreme broccoli consumption.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Still, more broccoli. I haven't been even remotely sick for an entire year and I give it all to my extreme broccoli consumption.



Cool. I actually like broccoli very much but haven't had in it a while now.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

could not take it anymore,pulled all my craigslist ads...




edit: OMG they won`t leave me alone... 
O and the people who want me to play with them in a band,WOW,talk about people having issues around here.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

is mercury in retrograde or something? 


its just past 1o'clock and I`ve been in at least 5 arguments,2 craigslisters,a emailer who I guess hates me and on another forum 2 guys jump my butt over me pointing out their hero isn`t that great 

is the internets that serious???


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

My post in the "Love and Relationships" thread explains it.
Post #7918 on page #317.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

4hours later just about everyone ie:family is starting arguments just to argue.    

someone smell me am I giving off some phermone? 
I just wanna drink my cappchinno and record some music,and my new phone camera SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TVasquez96

Because I was being f_u_cking stupid and lazy, I can't go to a show tonight that I've been waiting to go to for 2-3 months


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Some small-time local band near me (called like Lorelei or Lore of Lie or something?) has the biggest f-ing prick of a guitarist.
He is exactly like Lucas Mann or Axl Rose or any of these other douches in music as far as attitude and demeanor go (but a little less friendly towards fans).

Well......it's nice knowing that I am not really involved in music, yet I get paid for doing musical contributions for other people's works; whereas, this kid has to ask mommy and daddy for an advance on his allowance. So yeah...small-time mentality must be real boner-kill. 

Still just ticks me off that the kid has the nerve to randomly message me and be a total prick to me for no reason. (But hey, what can you do. Kids will be kids. Way of the Internet.) Consider me no longer a supporter.


----------



## caskettheclown

My coworker has a newborn (less than a month old) girl and another toddler at home but he'd rather be out cheating on his wife and bragging about it to his friends and coworkers. He's basically out and about cheating while his wife is taking care of the kids.

I want to tell his wife but I don't wanna cause a big fustercluck of drama around the workplace. He thinks he is being smart and covering his tracks but he isn't doing it very well. 

He used to be a really good dude, just a bit of a pervert which we didn't mind to much but now its turning into a sex/porn addiction. He's still my friend and coworker but he's turning into a scumbag. We've tried talking to him but nothing has helped.


----------



## TylerEstes

Wings of Obsidian said:


> He is exactly like Lucas Mann or Axl Rose or any of these other douches in music as far as attitude and demeanor go (but a little less friendly towards fans).



Lucas Mann is a prick? What makes you say that? Just curious.

I went to a Rings of Saturn show last year and he seemed okay. He was selling merch and my two friends that I drove to the show were doing their very best to ride his dick  And neither of those two guys even plays guitar


----------



## metalmonster

Well, i've written a long post, and i don't feel mad anymore. Turns out i just need a bit more self-esteem and i'll be really successful and happy in life.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

TylerEstes said:


> Lucas Mann is a prick? What makes you say that? Just curious.
> 
> I went to a Rings of Saturn show last year and he seemed okay. He was selling merch and my two friends that I drove to the show were doing their very best to ride his dick  And neither of those two guys even plays guitar



Saw the band live awhile back.

When Lucas was backstage, all the other guys were up selling merch. 
When Lucas was selling merch, all the other guys were backstage.
Tension to the max. It's like 3 (or well, now 2) versus 1 in that band, and they can't ditch him because ROS was HIS brainchild.

(Sort of like in my post with the conflict I was describing. See, the guitarist who is a f-ing douche to everyone, including me, Lorelei or Lore of Lie [or whatever] is HIS brainchild. So the other guys probably won't kick him out until they get a little more exposure and professional experience and realize that the unprofessional behavior is not tolerated because it makes THEM ALL look bad.)


----------



## axemanrio

Stupid flu. Tired from sneezing the last 12 hours... and my white pearl JP6 is not pretty anymore. It's got a terrible yellow stained look and it's not my eyesight.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Well...it's nice knowing that some of the guys in Ovid's Withering are sarcastic, arrogant pricks too... -.-

I don't think I'm going to be talking to anymore musicians (outside of this forum) anymore.


----------



## AxeHappy

Sorry to here that Wings. Is that a common experience for people? All the guys I can think of in my former scence (as oil sand construction site doesn't have much scence...) were all awesome guys.

I'm used to musicians being awesome in general. 

I'm mad that it's not true. ;-)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

AxeHappy said:


> Sorry to here that Wings. Is that a common experience for people? All the guys I can think of in my former scence (as oil sand construction site doesn't have much scence...) were all awesome guys.
> 
> I'm used to musicians being awesome in general.
> 
> I'm mad that it's not true. ;-)



It's just that like that with a lot of musicians, and I've always heard that it is a very common problem. Once they get a little exposure, they let it get to their heads and they think that it is alright and acceptable for them (even though they are still on a small-time level) to act like they are above their fans/friends and act like total douches towards fans/friends.

("OMG dude, you are soooo high and mighty.")

*sigh* -.- Man, ego shit. It's ridiculous. This is exactly why some stupid kids don't need to get any exposure or notoriety for their attempts in music, whether they merit achievement or not. No matter how good your work ethic is, it does not make up for an unprofessional demeanor.


----------



## Andromalia

BECAUSE!!!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've been on hold trying to get information about internship opportunities available for next Fall/Spring for 45 minutes.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## AxeHappy

My pay was $500 less than I was expecting.

And my last pay cheque only had 4 days on it. 

This is getting frustrating. What is the ....ing point of being trapped up here, away from everything and everyone you know and love if you aren't making crazy (for a bus driver, sorry operator... so they can make you do more work without paying you more) money?

.... ....ing ....ity .....


----------



## ghostred7

Mother f'in sinus infection


----------



## Fat-Elf

Flu for 3 weeks which has only gotten worse during this week and I also got a cough during this week. Can't even inhale through mouth without having to cough.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> Flu for 3 weeks which has only gotten worse during this week and I also got a cough during this week. Can't even inhale through mouth without having to cough.



Are you sure it's the flu?


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> Are you sure it's the flu?



Pretty sure. It's the seasonal flu which is supposed to be very durable this time and considering how I've had to do all kind of exhausting shit outdoors everyday the past three weeks then no wonder it just keeps going as I have no time to heal.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Bronchitis.

Being accused of being a "Satanist" because of my obsession with putting Goat's Heads on my gear. I'M A F***ING CAPRICORN!!! NOT A F***ING SATANIST!!!


----------



## TylerEstes

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Saw the band live awhile back.
> 
> When Lucas was backstage, all the other guys were up selling merch.
> When Lucas was selling merch, all the other guys were backstage.
> Tension to the max. It's like 3 (or well, now 2) versus 1 in that band, and they can't ditch him because ROS was HIS brainchild.




Ah okay. I've heard a few not so great things about Lorelei, but Lucas seems like an okay guy. He at least respects his fans. Even the annoying ones  Didn't meet anyone else in the band, though. I did notice that none of the other members were hanging out with him other than the vocalist.





And I'm mad right now because my tax return is about 1/3 of what I was expecting. So not only do I not get to have money to play around with after I pay off my not-expensive-at-all music gear, but I might not even have enough to pay it off plus deal with bills. And for the past 3 months or so I've spent every day researching guitars and daydreaming about new guitars and expecting to get a new one in addition to my used Agile I'm about to get from a friend for when I get my tax return.  First world problems 

Looks like no used Ibanez JEM or ESP M-II or Ibanez Prestige for me  

At least I'll MOST LIKELY get to have a guitar and amp in about 3 weeks or so, so that's always nice.  Plus, at least I'm getting money back. 
Even though it's the same amount as I got back when I only worked 4 months out all of 2012.


----------



## asher

I have a list of a whole bunch of errands and things I wanted to get out and get done today.

Then I remembered my car's in the shop.


----------



## marshallH

Friend was already dealing with a bunch of problems like depression etc. now she's started fasting because she thinks she's fat when she's already underweight. Anorexia sucks.vi can't even talk to them about it. Luckily she has help but it seems like it's just taking soooo long


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I have the entrance interview/playing exam to "the marching band forces" (don't think there is even a translation) tomorrow and I haven't prepared at all. I can't read sheet music and I don't think they'll appreciate if I just play some djent.


----------



## groverj3

Rejection sucks. Rejection every time for four years? That sucks worse


----------



## asher

Because I slept through my alarms (no surprise) and then got up an hour forty after I meant to. And then on my way out the door remembered that I still don't have my car, because it's in service, so instead of getting to work in ~10m + ~5m for grabbing breakfast, it takes nearly 40 just to get there by bus.


----------



## no_dice

Because the power company wants $350 for a deposit to turn on the power at our new place. They say it's because my credit score is 430, but this time last year it was 650, so I have to figure out what made me drop 220 points.


----------



## rectifryer

no_dice said:


> Because the power company wants $350 for a deposit to turn on the power at our new place. They say it's because my credit score is 430, but this time last year it was 650, so I have to figure out what made me drop 220 points.


Well you're in FL so I'd say identity theft.


----------



## bouVIP

Because I have to deal with Guitar Center about my order which has been missing for a week >=\


----------



## no_dice

rectifryer said:


> Well you're in FL so I'd say identity theft.



Just checked my credit reports and nothing looks suspicious, so I have no clue.


----------



## tacotiklah

no_dice said:


> Just checked my credit reports and nothing looks suspicious, so I have no clue.



Any hard inquiries, loans taken out, or delinquent accounts on your TRW?
Those are murder to your credit score.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

jobless now.....

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

before I could get another half stack and a practice amp...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## caskettheclown

Alabama decides to get snow every time I have something planned that day.

Today I was supposed to see my girlfriend, get new juice for my ecig and a new device for my ecig. No it had to snow and ice so I have to wait till friday to see my girl and sunday to get my new ecig stuff.


----------



## Mprinsje

apparantly, denmark is gonna kill off another namesake of mine, like they did last week =(


----------



## DoomJazz

The studio I intern(ed) at just cut me.

*sigh*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

people,why do some people want to argue,tell them the truth and they freakout its like the endoftheworld if they are wrong.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because our retarded corporal commands us to sing a march song as loud as we can and then gives me shit for singing(/shouting) louder than half of the team. I didn't know "loud as possible" should sound like couple of choirboys with their balls cut off.


----------



## GSingleton

I can't see my forehead


----------



## Murmel

Because my car needs repairs after inspection today and won't be allowed on the road by march 14th if I don't get it fixed.

.... this.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

caskettheclown said:


> Alabama decides to get snow every time I have something planned that day.
> 
> Today I was supposed to see my girlfriend, get new juice for my ecig and a new device for my ecig. No it had to snow and ice so I have to wait till friday to see my girl and sunday to get my new ecig stuff.



mtbakervapor.com

cheap, fast shipping, and normally send free juice if you buy 2 bottles of juice

10% off code - vaporfrombaker

the banana cream pie is awesome - vapes and tastes great


----------



## caskettheclown

VBCheeseGrater said:


> mtbakervapor.com
> 
> cheap, fast shipping, and normally send free juice if you buy 2 bottles of juice
> 
> 10% off code - vaporfrombaker
> 
> the banana cream pie is awesome - vapes and tastes great




Already know about them but thank you!. I got juice and a new mod couple days ago so i'm good!
Went to a vape meet and got a Nemesis clone with a Trident clone RDA . Super happy.

I am in this thread for a reason so i'll get to it...

I'm tired of my mother staying up till 10 in the morning and keeping me up rambling about things she won't remember the next day. Instead of going to bed at 6 am I went to bed at 10 30 am.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

From the "Why are you happy" thread:



Grand Moff Tim said:


> -Got some recording equipment on the way that should arrive any day now.
> -Might be joining a local upstart expat sludge/doom band on bass.
> -Meeting up with a Korean cutie for dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> 2014's going to be different, so help me God.



Well...

-The shockmount and mic stand that came with my recording eqipment are incompatible.
-My bass' fretboard shrunk so the fret ends shred my hands, but I haven't heard anything from the band for about a week anyways.
-The Korean chick told me she hopes I can find an American woman some day, and that finding a Korean GF "will be difficult." Straight from the horse's mouth.

First world problems, I know, but goddammit. I want something cool to happen that _doesn't_ have a thin layer of shit plastered to it somewhere, too.


----------



## BornToLooze

Got an Axe FX Ultra and I can't figure out how to get a decent patch on the damn thing and the manual on the Fractal website won't load to figure out what half the shit does.


----------



## piggins411

Grand Moff Tim said:


> From the "Why are you happy" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems, I know, but goddammit. I want something cool to happen that _doesn't_ have a thin layer of shit plastered to it somewhere, too.



^ THIS


----------



## Negav

1) Spent 6 hours waiting for a friend ( whom I like, and has a dumbass boyfriend ) to do some university work together. Guess what, she never came. All because I like her, and I don't know why. 

2) I don't know how to hit on girls. I'm not ugly, yet my personality is repulsive. (EDIT: Hitting on a girl right now, don't know if she's falling for it.)

3) I have constant headaches, they get me maaaaaad.


----------



## misingonestring

Cause one of my cousins was an idiot and sexually assaulted a lady.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Because I have a crush on the cutest girl in the world and I feel like I'm too awkward to actually ask her out or anything. I can have a regular conversation with her without any sort of problem, but as soon as I even THINK about asking her out or whatever I basically feel like my balls retreat into my body cavity. 
Friggin' got no confidence, man. 
Ugh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

From the "Why are you happy" thread:



Grand Moff Tim said:


> First jam session with the doom/sludge band I'm potentially joining is tonight. Fingers crossed.




Cancelled.

Because OF F*U*CKING COURSE.

This is getting tiresome, Universe. Do I need to start giving more money to the homeless or some shit? Toys for tots? Locks of love? I can grow my hair out again and donate it to cancer kids, if that will help. Throw me a freaking bone.


----------



## Necris

I cannot keep up with college courses that are mainly online; two of the courses I'm taking fall under that description and so far I'm on track to fail both horribly.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^ been there - i messed it up by putting free time ahead of school. ended up with an associates over a bachelors. I don't know your situation but maybe time to bite the bullet and start working your ass off (you may already be - like i said i don't know). I do know this though - it feels better to be working on it than knowing it needs to be done and not working at it. Best of luck to you 



GSingleton said:


> I can't see my forehead



those bastards!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

This girl I have a thing with is away, working in France for 6 months. My final exam period is from April 16th to May 6th, and I was hoping my exams would all be done by April 28th or 29th so I could book a flight over there for her Birthday, which we were hoping to spend in Barcelona together. I just got my exam schedule, and all but one of my exams are after the day I was hoping to leave. Looks like Barca ain't happening for me


----------



## sniperfreak223

it's been two years since someone stole my white Speed V and I still can't find another!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just super-super-narrowly missed out on a really amazing pedal that I've wanted for absolutely ages but is all-but impossible to get in the UK.

F_U_CK. MY. LIFE.


----------



## timbucktu123

im pissed because people buy guitars literally just to flip them. im not gunna go into specifics but just check the guitar porn gear exchange


----------



## works0fheart

Went to buy chinese food on my break at work yesterday.

Chinese food always seems like a great idea because you can usually get a ton of food for not much money. Google'd a chinese place near my work that was the closest by and went to it because I had a 30 minute lunch so had to be quick.

Ordered General Tso's chicken and 3 egg rolls.

Lady at the register tells me the total is 24 dollars.

I'm standing there like "... wat?"

I shrug it off, pay, and tell myself that maybe it will be a lot of food to make up for it since that's usually how it goes with chinese food.

They bring it out in the little plastic, rectangular container they normally put General Tso's chicken in at most chinese places.

'Damned thing is so skimpy and depressing I almost flipped out but I decided to be mature and shrug it off. 

Get in car with a drink I decided to purchase as well

Make it all the way back to my work, start trying to grab things in a hurry.

Pick up my cup and suddenly sprite is pouring all over my cup holder, work uniform, and car in general.

Car is now in an ocean of Sprite.

Sprite Ocean. No bueno.

A little keychain thing in my cupholder had poked a hole in the bottom of the styrofoam (spelling? Too lazy to google. Yes really) cup. 

Walk into work, clothes all sticky, looking like I pissed my pants, holding my skimpy-ass chinese food in hand. 

My life is glorious.


----------



## Murmel

Found a '71 Gibson EB0 (SG bass for those unaware) for a great price. Too bad my car has decided to break down.


----------



## Svava

THIS F*CKING WATERMELON IS FLAVORLESS AND [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]@#

[email protected][email protected]!


----------



## speedy thrash

I got marks docked in chemistry for working on pencil and paper for calculations.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Came back from my vacation in Mexico today and when I was doing laundry I forgot my passport in my sweater. Now I need to get a new one and pay again (I just got this one in October) ASAP because I am trying to find work in Michigan. All of my ffffffffuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Konfyouzd

Woke up 2 hours early... Accident in HOV. I'm getting to work even later than normal. Goddammit I hate DC.

I read a sign that said there was an accident... Fair enough I guess... Even though somehow there's a major accident here EVERY GODDAMN DAY...

We finally get to where the accident supposedly was and there's nothing there... 

Up 2 hours early... And now an hour late... For NOTHING... 

Get to work and something that I literally just got working Tuesday is now "broken".

Come to find out a vital source from which the program pulls was turned off. The other guy I work with did it... I spent the first 2 hours of work chasing a problem that didn't exist because people have been flipping switches without my knowing... So done with today already... I was supposed to come in early today to get ahead... Instead I'm just as behind as I was before and possibly worse off...


----------



## Svava

Necris said:


> I cannot keep up with college courses that are mainly online; two of the courses I'm taking fall under that description and so far I'm on track to fail both horribly.



I am F*CKING sick of paying top dollar to go to uni and 90% of the coursework and homework is online.

I know it's easier for the professors but F*CKING seriously- scantrons annoyed me enough and now they're not even grading homework.

PLus all of the online interfaces suck and want hyper-specific answer formats so it raises my BP like nobody's f*cking business.

F*CK


----------



## Svava

The Weather Today
High: 57 Deg. F
Low: 46 Deg. F
Current Temperature?

32 Degrees


----------



## piggins411

I'm mad because I just realized I've been sending most of my mail to the wrong address for about 3 months now because I mixed up two of the numbers. Some of the lost mail includes my license and $70 concert tickets


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I heard a kickass song in the radio today and I can't find it anywhere because it's on an album that is released next month.


----------



## BornToLooze

My guitar has been sitting in customs for over a week.


----------



## AxeHappy

Svava said:


> The Weather Today
> High: 57 Deg. F
> Low: 46 Deg. F
> Current Temperature?
> 
> 32 Degrees




It was -44 with windchill today were I am at. Quit your bitching.


----------



## BusinessMan

In a lot of debt right now. GASing really hard for a couple of guitars too.


----------



## abandonist

I'm about to get screwed out of 15k on a real estate deal.

kjhdoiush;kbjsuiphpfuibh;sfufh


----------



## Fat-Elf

Svava said:


> The Weather Today
> High: 57 Deg. F
> Low: 46 Deg. F
> Current Temperature?
> 
> 32 Degrees



That would be considered warm around here. We had 46 degrees couple of days ago and that felt like summer.


----------



## Don Vito

guitar i want went up $44

why


----------



## Ajb667

I found a 6505 on sale for only 300 bucks. I signed up for the website and just as I finished, someone else bought it out from under me  I've been GASing for one and I can't afford any other one.


----------



## kylea1

i was supposed to go see AAL and ATB in ny last night but i work for a snow removal company and they said they needed me because it was going to be a huge snow storm, and i didnt even end up getting called out. i stayed up all night getting snap chats from my friends at the concert


----------



## jonajon91

I'm really disappointed in myself for how much i'm liking Butchers Harrem. (only google with a strong stomach)


----------



## Murmel

I can play some legit groovy shit on bass, and I'm good at it too. But this song is kicking my ass and it makes me really, really mad 
This is in theory, nothing compared to all the gospel and neosoul I play all the time. 

God damnit...


----------



## Fat-Elf

We moved to a new barack today which blows on so many levels that I will jump out of the second floor window any moment.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

This is the third time in a row I got a defective USB cable on Ebay.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't wanna be at work anymore...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't wanna be at work anymore...



Hi-five, neither do I.

o/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ugh, I bought a new microphone yesterday but it didn't include a cord so now I have to drive 50km to get one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

>get cheated on by a girl I'd been dating for four hours
>talk to her about it
>"god peter why are you getting so mad get over it!"

10/10 I am so ....ing mad


----------



## asher

CrushingAnvil said:


> >get cheated on by a girl I'd been dating for four hours
> >talk to her about it
> >"god peter why are you getting so mad get over it!"
> 
> 10/10 I am so ....ing mad


 

Oof.

See relevant thread, but that's a sign to gtfo either way.

Me I spent the last two days trying to not go into depressive style shutdown from bad anxiety...


----------



## Fiction

Actually, 4 hours is pretty impressive 

(Sorry breh)


----------



## Vres

I'm mad because I can't change the ....ing background color of the playlist in Cubase to black. You can only do that in version 5.5 and up apparently. Where does Cubase save user preferences? I was thinking of editing the colors another way.
And no, I'm not getting the latest version.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My band's guitarist's girlfriend wants to join the band as vocalist/lyricist. Looks like he's going to let her. Ugh.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The self-congratulatory wankers on my Facebook sucking their own dicks over the fact that they grew some ....ing vegetables in their garden.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Last week I was given a forty-motherfvcking-page document to fill out at work. There is precisely ONE day a week when I have time to work on shit like that between teaching classes, and I can't work on it at home because Koreans insist on using some stupid Korean WP program instead of Word, and I can't get the files (.hwp) to open in Word or Open Office. They know this. I've told them this.

Today my coworker told me to bring the completed document to work tomorrow. I reminded her of the circumstances, but said I can at least give her the parts I've had the time to complete.

She told me "You should have it done already. I don't care about your circumstances. It's your duty."

Bitch is lucky she told me that via text message (I was at the second school I teach at, equally swamped), because I just about lost my shit. I kinda don't want to know the things I'd have ended up saying and regretting if she had said that shit to my face.

Sometimes I really wonder wtf I'm still doing in this fvcking country.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still no delivery date for NGD.....getting irritated. Have half a mind to pull my cash and order from somewhere that can actually TELL me when they're going to get this guitar in stock.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cracked exhaust... Damn speed bumps...


----------



## BEADGBE7

I'm pissed that the last ten "musicians" ive met here in phx,AZ have their own bands with only the prerequisite of matching tight pants. I dont even put on pants untill ive played at least a few hours!


----------



## asher

In a cover band. I think we're dropping my two favorite songs of the set (Schism by Tool and Windowpane by Opeth, which is also one of my favorite songs period) because people aren't getting them down and we only have two and a half weeks.

Or they could, you know, be practicing  I went after Schism really early, like two weeks before we started group practice again, because I thought it would be harder than it was. Would have done with Windowpane too except I already knew it.


----------



## Murmel

^
Never ever expect your fellow musicians to practice. Especially not when it's covers. They never have 'time', there's always something else (there's actually never something else, people are just lazy).

I don't think I've ever been in a group were everyone has been prepared at the time of rehearsal


----------



## sniperfreak223

First-world musician problem:

Why the hell I can never get my third-fret natural harmonics to ring clearly, I have no problems with the other natural harmonics, but the third fret ones never want to cooperate!!!


----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> ^
> Never ever expect your fellow musicians to practice. Especially not when it's covers. They never have 'time', there's always something else (there's actually never something else, people are just lazy).
> 
> I don't think I've ever been in a group were everyone has been prepared at the time of rehearsal



Windowpane is still in (for now - the other guitarist REALLY needs to do his shit). So is Schism, with that guy taking the bass, and the bassist singing instead of me, so at least the guitar will be 100% right (I had been working on playing/singing and there was really only one spot that was being difficult). Oy.


----------



## DredFul

So many feels and so little guitars.

Apparently I have a crush on two girls  I'll probably pay a visit to the relationship thread soon


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> So many feels and so little guitars.
> 
> Apparently I have a crush on two girls  I'll probably pay a visit to the relationship thread soon



THREESOME!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

asher said:


> THREESOME!!!


----------



## Alex6534

Drummer just told us he's moving down to England for 4 months for work, moves at the end of April. We were meant to have our EP launch beginning of May.  

Plus the fact we have May, June, July booked for gigs really doesn't help the matter.... auditions for a new drummer commence..


----------



## Fiction

Bought smokes, gah.


----------



## DredFul

asher said:


> THREESOME!!!



Genius.


----------



## no_dice

Because the weather is great right now, and I'm at work instead of in a canoe looking for otters and gators.


----------



## asher

no_dice said:


> Because the weather is great right now, and I'm at work instead of in a canoe looking for otters and gators.



Weather'll be nice tomorrow though?


----------



## no_dice

It's Florida, so you never know.  We'll see, though.


----------



## Metalman X

Mad... scared.... and depressed, and heres the rant. Maybe my fellow SSO'ers could share some insight? Damn I could use it right now.

So yeah... still unemployed since my company laid off my entire division this past September (after nearly 8 years of service), and my benefits will be pretty much out in about a month. Also, my 401k savings are slowly dwindling too. Bottom line is, I need to make some $$$ to buy myself some more time til I (hopefully) find some kind of permanent employment. I'm really freaking out here cuz well... I have nowhere to fallback to if things get really bad. None of my friends are really in a position to put me up somewhere (let alone store all my crap) if I lose my place. The little family I have is pretty much struggling themselves with there own, some even much worse, problems. Just sucks. So I'm gonna be selling some musical equipment I'm not using, and some even that I kinda don't want to part with, BUT I don't wanna end up homeless either.

Also, WTF?! I mean... i'm a licensed electrician (in the state of CT anyway...these are usually only good for one or two states) and I can't find work? Is the market THIS bad?! Am I doing something wrong? Part of me wonders if I really need to look into other areas of employment, but the issue with that is, with my limited experience outside electrical it's back to working loading docks, warehouses and stuff. Which I have no issue doing... work is work... but the jobs typically don't pay well enough I'd be able to pay my rent + basic bills. And for those that don't know, I don't live exactly extravagantly to begin with.... I rent a modest 1 bedroom/1 bathroom apartment that barely fits myself, and my stuff. My wheels aren't even anything fancy (plus my truck is paid off anyway). Not like I'm clinging to living some high life here, y'know? I mean, how much more humble could my setup be? I just need to be able to continue to support myself. None of my family has money to give or lend either. In fact they often still look to asking ME for help I am unable provide.

I mean, i don't mean to rant and stuff, but this is a sign of a larger problem. Cuz I know i'm just one of millions right now in a really shitty spot. And many of those out there suffering have families. My only dependent is a house cat with the occasional vet bill. Although, I often feel like those with children get benefits very easily, which is fine.... it makes sense (although whether the parents use those benefits wisely and as intended or instead selfishly is a whole different topic). But it sometimes seems like if your a single 30 something male, with no children, no matter how hard you worked, the system seems to feel you matter waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less, if even at all, which I can't help but feel a bit slighted by. Just, the whole thing really sucks. 

Furthermore, all the stress and sadness I'm feeling has really ....ed with my head on a personal level and I fear is even now starting to have detrimental physical manifestations. Last Sunday night I was having weird tightening/tingling feelings in my chest, as I occasionally get in very small amounts during more intense physical labor, but i was merely resting, trying to get to sleep. Which is when, lately these feelings seem to creep up the most. It got worrisome when the feelings went all down my left arm, and also my jaw and shoulder blade. Thats kinda of a HUGE red flag there. This scared me so much I signed up for medical insurance which I really cant even afford right now (but can afford emergency room visits even less) just so I can get it looked into, cuz everything I know, and also recently read up further on says that can be a sign of impending heart attack. So, my insurance kicks in 4/1/14. so hopefully I can stave off any possible issues til than. I am perhaps worried over nothing... my body does have it share of chronic aches and pains as a 'reward' for the last 15 years of hard work I been doing, and it's not like I'm a small guy either. Just hoping it's merely just a small fart in the system and not another major medical issue. Nearly dying from a pulmonary embolism 3 years ago was quite enough for me for a good while, heh. Plus i'm still pretty young yet, relatively speaking (I just turned 34 about 3 weeks ago).

Guys look.... i'm really ....ing scared right now for a number of reasons. I wanna believe I can get through this. I've pulled myself up from tough situations before, so I know I got it in me. But part of me worries, what if this is it? What if this is a path I can't turn back from this time? What if my best efforts just aren't good enough anymore? I mean, it's easy for people to say that "you'll be fine" "your strong" " your trying hard, it will all work out if you keep it up". Well, reality is harsher than that. Fact is, there are no guarantee's in life except, pain, taxes, misery, and death, really... the rest of the stuff is kinda' upto yourself, and kinda' upto chance. So need to just keep pushing, and rolling the dice til hopefully my number comes up soon before i'm completely bankrupt.


----------



## kylendm

I'm in forever 21 right now. That is all.


----------



## DredFul

@Metalman X

I'm not very good at advices but I would suggest you to sleep for couple days and rearrange your thoughts. Just do something that makes you happy. When your mind is clear start planning what you want/need to do.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Because I'm a guitarist with broken fingers.
Jammed my fingers in my car door and can't play guitar with those two fingers for a month. =l


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> @Metalman X
> 
> I'm not very good at advices but I would suggest you to sleep for couple days and rearrange your thoughts. Just do something that makes you happy. When your mind is clear start planning what you want/need to do.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!



I'm also going to chime in and say the chest pains and tightness are very very likely anxiety and stress related and nothing serious to worry about (having been there)


----------



## BornToLooze

The delivery date for my new amp is Friday, March 14. As of this morning, it's still sitting in Dallas.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just recorded some vocals just to hear how my voice sounds. Never again.. Even Spotify decided to just randomly shut down.


----------



## Jakke

Well, disappointed really. Looked at the new Charvel Gojira model, thought that a T model might be cool, passive humbuckers, a fixed bridge, and I've been wanting a Charvel. Looked at the price:
-$2500

Motherf...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I have a crush on ANOTHER girl now. Friggin dangit man. 
Apparently after being single for a year I'm pretty tired of it and want someone to hang out with. Irritating beyond reason :[


----------



## flint757

Because when you think life can't get much worse it finds a way to kick you a few more times in the ribs.


----------



## Fiction

Being relied on way too much by pretty much everything around me, getting really sick of a constant pressure, I'm pulling in 60-70 hours at work a week, in my days off I'm pretty much doing all the housework my housemates neglect on their busy casual 15 hour weeks. I'm in charge of all our bills and organise any problems to fix in our house (currently a busted water pipe).


----------



## asher

Keep massively oversleeping. (coming into work at like 10:30) -.-


----------



## Fat-Elf

Weekend at the barracks. I can't understand why we couldn't go home as we don't have any training or anything else. So boring..


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm at work still, which is usually perfectly fine but i'm supposed to get off over an hour ago. The guy called and said "I'll be a little late but i'm coming", which I assumed maybe 30 minutes top. NOT OVER AN HOUR AND STILL COUNTING!!


I just want to get off work and get my super awesome biscuit my friend is making! Its a steak egg cheese chicken bacon with extra cheese and bacon. We call it "The illegal".


----------



## AxeHappy

Applying for a job I would *really* like to do online.

Attach the wrong file. Phone reads my attempt to reselect as me hitting the submit button.

3 ....ing times.

I won't be hearing back from them. Unless they have one hell of a sense of humour and interest in my bills.

..... So far beyond ....ing upset with myself right now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just tell them what happened.


----------



## BusinessMan

Well I have a lot of homework and things I need to do and I really don't want to do them.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

That's life man, gotta do the boring stuff to get what you really want.


----------



## icos211

I was planning to play in the university talent show(for which auditions are in half of a week), hoping to show off that creative side the ladies are purported to love with my usual melodic death metal meets proggy flare. Since the time limit was 5 minutes, I had to write an entirely new song. Things were coming together with some cool chords and nice soloing, when I accidentally slam my broken hand into the stupid step up to the pull up bar at the gym while reaching for my drink. I could play with it before, though it was a bit painful. Now, I am almost certain that I've made the break even worse than it was to start out with, and I can't even bend my finger to grip a pick. So no talent show for me.


----------



## asher

icos211 said:


> I was planning to play in the university talent show(for which auditions are in half of a week), hoping to show off that creative side the ladies are purported to love with my usual melodic death metal meets proggy flare. Since the time limit was 5 minutes, I had to write an entirely new song. Things were coming together with some cool chords and nice soloing, when I accidentally slam my broken hand into the stupid step up to the pull up bar at the gym while reaching for my drink. I could play with it before, though it was a bit painful. Now, I am almost certain that I've made the break even worse than it was to start out with, and I can't even bend my finger to grip a pick. So no talent show for me.



Quick, re-rewrite it to fingerstyle! And just play kinda wonky so you don't bend the messed up fingers, you just use them as a giant, long, gangly pick 

That's a real bummer though. =/


----------



## sniperfreak223

Thanks to recovering from a finger injury and dropping my C# guitar down a step and a half for comfort, I'm now feeling like I need a sixer for Bb, but I want either a Zombie or a Draco, and I can never seem to find either of those in my price range!!!

Also, the Widow guitar BC Rich was promising last year still hasn't manifested. I want a Widow sooo bad.

*edit* when the guy you're auditioning doesn't know what trills and legatos are >: (


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't like being micromanaged...

At work on Friday I had someone call me into his office to "have a talk with me."

What he told me is that some folks in the office walk by my desk and when they look at my computer screen it looks like I'm never doing any work.

Pause...

I have 2 computer screens. One dev... One production... As a developer, most of my work is done in dev... Imagine that. The computer screen they can see when they walk by my desk is my production computer screen which has internet, etc. I typically only ever do "work" on that one when I'm trying to see if something that I've done in dev still behaves the same "in the wild".

That said, when the person who was asked to speak with me asked these other folks if there was a problem with the quality of my work or the timing of delivery, they said no. They just don't like that they walk by my desk and see guitars on my screen periodically.

This has happened once before... 

They called me into a different manager's office at one point and asked me if "I enjoy the work that I do here" and whether or not I'm happy working here.

It's not that serious, man...

If all my assignments are done by the end of the weeks, what's the big deal?

This kind of shit has happened to me a lot even since high school. I got a D+ in gym class once because the teacher said it didn't look like I was trying very hard. They had me playing basketball against fat kids and girls that didn't wanna break nails... No shit...

Why is it *my* problem when other ppl fail to challenge me?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't like being micromanaged...
> 
> At work on Friday I had someone call me into his office to "have a talk with me."
> 
> What he told me is that some folks in the office walk by my desk and when they look at my computer screen it looks like I'm never doing any work.
> 
> Pause...
> 
> I have 2 computer screens. One dev... One production... As a developer, most of my work is done in dev... Imagine that. The computer screen they can see when they walk by my desk is my production computer screen which has internet, etc. I typically only ever do "work" on that one when I'm trying to see if something that I've done in dev still behaves the same "in the wild".
> 
> That said, when the person who was asked to speak with me asked these other folks if there was a problem with the quality of my work or the timing of delivery, they said no. They just don't like that they walk by my desk and see guitars on my screen periodically.
> 
> This has happened once before...
> 
> They called me into a different manager's office at one point and asked me if "I enjoy the work that I do here" and whether or not I'm happy working here.
> 
> It's not that serious, man...
> 
> If all my assignments are done by the end of the weeks, what's the big deal?
> 
> This kind of shit has happened to me a lot even since high school. I got a D+ in gym class once because the teacher said it didn't look like I was trying very hard. They had me playing basketball against fat kids and girls that didn't wanna break nails... No shit...
> 
> Why is it *my* problem when other ppl fail to challenge me?


 I never thought I'd say this to a dude before, but you get me  But yeah I've been in situations very similar to that.


----------



## Jake

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't like being micromanaged...
> 
> words about life


this is my life man...I know that feel


----------



## caskettheclown

My job is completely opposite, if my work is done then me and my manager can prank call people/play video games/tell dead baby jokes/ etc



Why am I mad? I need to stay up for another 4 hours at least but all I want to do is sleep. I'm so sick of my family comparing me to my cousin who is much more successful at the moment. I'm sorry life is not a race to see who can make the most money and get the most degrees. I'm taking my time with my life to live it the way that I see fit. My bills get paid, I have food on the table and I'M NOT IN DEBT like everyone else I know. Yes it may take me longer to move out and have kids but when I do decide to do those things i'll be very well ready. I don't want to live in debt struggling to get by. It may take me a while to "Catch up in life" but its better that way instead of rushing into things just because everyone feels I need to to live up to weird expectations.


TLDR, family keeps saying they expected more from me by now. I have a plan but it doesn't involve rushing into everything getting into a ton of debt like the rest of my family.


----------



## CanniballistiX

I'm mad because I just paid $20 for Positive Grid's Final Touch and the only way I import music to my iPad (Dropbox) is still locked for development. GRRRR, yes guitar-related but it makes me mad, ha.


----------



## Church2224

I keep getting texts from black guys thinking I am some random girl. Today I got texted a picture of one of their..."members"

Good news is they ain't got nothing on me that is for sure.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Church2224 said:


> I keep getting texts from black guys thinking I am some random girl. Today I got texted a picture of one of their..."members"
> 
> Good news is they ain't got nothing on me that is for sure.


----------



## asher

Church2224 said:


> I keep getting texts from black guys thinking I am some random girl. Today I got texted a picture of one of their..."members"
> 
> Good news is they ain't got nothing on me that is for sure.



Maybe she's giving them a fake number that happens to be yours


----------



## Don Vito

Church2224 said:


> I keep getting texts from black guys thinking I am some random girl. Today I got texted a picture of one of their..."members"
> 
> Good news is they ain't got nothing on me that is for sure.


hey yo i need that pic 

belongs to my brother he got his shit hacked

205-743-9112


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Lower back stiffness is annoying the hell out of me.
Hasn't been a problem in the last year because I've kept up the lower-ab work and included some stretching during workouts.
Need to take the time to do some floor rolling and stay out of this desk chair for awhile.
I suppose doing deadlift yesterday with an already tight lower-back wasn't the best idea, but you guys know what they say; No pain, no gain.(b.s. lol)


----------



## Mprinsje

Played a gig yesterday, crowd was wild, broke a string and apparently forgot strings, beer over my pedalboard and forgot a piece of gear at the place.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Got banned from UG for who knows how long, for posting the "whammy without a whammy bar" vid. 

not that mad about it, more irritated by it cus of the shit that gets posted in the pit without bans getting handed out. i mean, c'mon.

edit: ban is for a month.........dats some buallshite lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

Chick I'm seeing asked me to play a song... So I did...

"But you didn't sing or anything..."

I said biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch 

I kid I kid... But she did say that. I'm not really mad though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Got banned from UG for who knows how long, for posting the "whammy without a whammy bar" vid.
> 
> not that mad about it, more irritated by it cus of the shit that gets posted in the pit without bans getting handed out. i mean, c'mon.
> 
> edit: ban is for a month.........dats some buallshite lol



I've told mods to go .... themselves in The Pit before and not been banned... That place is NOTHING like here...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

A nerve along the side of my neck is acting up again after a whole year of no problems, fvck this week fvck it to hell.


----------



## fwd0120

The finale of How I met your Mother.

You screwed with the wrong mother........


----------



## Ralyks

My job doesn't know how to staff properly, thus leading to back ups and people waiting for longer than they need to.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Bongripper announced their album is finished and it's April Fools and I just don't know what to believe


----------



## caskettheclown

Coworker got pissed off that they cut his hours when he called in sick because he had a hangover. He also came to work and only worked 3 hours before calling someone to work his shift. I'm mad that he's a damn idiot.

In other news I might be getting another coworkers schedule so more hours for me and a steady sleep schedule.

The thing i'm most mad about is I have less than 20 bucks to last me for two weeks.

If another kid tries to get smokes and I say no , then proceeds to get someone to get them for him. I WILL HURT SOMEONE.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

caskettheclown said:


> Coworker got pissed off that they cut his hours when he called in sick because he had a hangover. He also came to work and only worked 3 hours before calling someone to work his shift. I'm mad that he's a damn idiot.
> 
> In other news I might be getting another coworkers schedule so more hours for me and a steady sleep schedule.
> 
> The thing i'm most mad about is I have less than 20 bucks to last me for two weeks.
> 
> If another kid tries to get smokes and I say no , then proceeds to get someone to get them for him. I WILL HURT SOMEONE.



I have a coworker that had done the same thing before, all over getting a simple headache. this was after her working only 2 hours of her shift. 

You know you can deny sale of tobacco products to someone if you have reason to believe they are buying for a minor right? Dont even worry about the customer getting pissed, its not worth the fines man.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Church2224 said:


> I keep getting texts from black guys thinking I am some random girl. Today I got texted a picture of one of their..."members"
> 
> Good news is they ain't got nothing on me that is for sure.



"Welcome to the club buddy... The big penis club..."


----------



## Nats

Konfyouzd said:


> I've told mods to go .... themselves in The Pit before and not been banned... That place is NOTHING like here...



The "should music be free" thread seemed civil and had a good debate going, yet it was locked without any warnings.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh really?


----------



## Svava

Headbanging
has

NOTHING

To do

With hard rock

... 


GET EDUMACATED!


----------



## Konfyouzd

When I talk to people and I say something that could be taken in more than one way (mainly with ppl who like to complicate shit) and one way makes sense, but the other does not, people always immediately assume I mean the way that doesn't make sense and then procede to try and educate me on the way that does make sense which is what I was getting at in the first place.

Is that ego or stupidity? If you can see both sides from the beginning why wouldn't you give me the benefit of the doubt?

It also drives me nuts if someone else will come behind me and reiterate the same point I just made in different words and the person that was so vehemently against what I had to say suddenly agrees as if a different point was made.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My router is ....ed. Spent an hour messing with it but it looks liked it's dead.


----------



## Jake

Macbook keeps shitting the bed. Diagnostic hardware check comes up with nothing, virus check comes up with nothing, apple techs said nothing is wrong. So ....ing frustrating. 

As of right now it's probably the logic board which means time for a new macbook


----------



## Svava

> Your estimated delivery date is:
> Sunday, April 6, 2014



Y U SAY U DELIVER ON DAY U NO DELIVER


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Who gets mail on sunday?


----------



## Svava

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Who gets mail on sunday?



Nobody!!!

That's why I'm hacked at Amazon for giving me a bloody Sunday estimate 

I'm reading the e-mail subject and I'm thinking
"YEAH AWESOME MY RECORD IS ARRIVING"
Then I open the e-mail


----------



## ghost_of_karelia




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Awe man I'd pissed.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Had to cancel a flight. Cancellation insurance cost me $120 and won't cover my shit. With that, on top of cancellation fees, It's costing me $600 in total to _not_ take an $800 flight. Fvkcing crooks.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bitches... They be trippin'


----------



## Grindspine

This spring weather sucks. Air quality in the Midwest is horrible. I feel like I am breathing soup. I did not used to have allergies. >_<


----------



## fwd0120

Because UK is playing, which means they could lose!


----------



## Jake

>Bought an ESP Eclipse II *happiness intensifies*
>notice shipping invoice has guitar being sent to local guitar center
>this is problem because I'm now 2 hours away at school
>call GC I bought eclipse from to try and fix
>"too late cant fix"
>MFW





I give you $1000 and you can't redirect my goddamn order for ....s sake


----------



## Michael

Tomorrow's monday.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'm at work...


----------



## sniperfreak223

I broke another ....in' tooth!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

JeffFromMtl said:


> Had to cancel a flight. Cancellation insurance cost me $120 and won't cover my shit. With that, on top of cancellation fees, It's costing me $600 in total to _not_ take an $800 flight. Fvkcing crooks.


Dafuq? Doesn't the insurance exist so that you _don't_ have to pay out the ass when cancelling?  That's shitty, dude.


----------



## K-7 Ibanez Wanted

no luck finding a K-7


----------



## sniperfreak223

the fact that our new bass player keeps telling me how "un-metal" I am for having three guitars on my rack that aren't black (a white Ironbird, a trans purple Jr. V and a honeyburst Warlock), and that I'm gay for owning a purple guitar.

Note to self : DO NOT let him see the neon green Ironbird...EVER!!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^Just bring the neon green Ironbird, and stare him down the entire time you're playing it. Don't break eye contact.

Or just tell him to grow the .... up. What is he, 12?


----------



## sniperfreak223

^27...yep, dude's older than I am. 

Maybe I will bring the "glam" Ironbird to the next practice just to .... with him...did I mention it also came with hot pink DiMarzios that I never got around to replacing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^27.



What a prick.


----------



## BlackMastodon

sniperfreak223 said:


> the fact that our new *bass player* keeps telling me how "un-metal" I am for having three guitars on my rack that aren't black (a white Ironbird, a trans purple Jr. V and a honeyburst Warlock), and that I'm gay for owning a purple guitar.
> 
> Note to self : DO NOT let him see the neon green Ironbird...EVER!!!


Easily replaceable


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Someone who's gonna judge you for the guitars you play and the inherent metal-ness thereof is not someone you're gonna want in your band for the long run. Trust me on this. Get rid of him while you have the chance.


----------



## Svava

Gas prices is too damm high.









Bringing awareness to a serious issue with my 1000th post.


----------



## JEngelking

So much GAS, so little money.


----------



## dedsouth333

"Patiently" awaiting my Jackson's arrival...


----------



## asher

Stupid stressful weekend. Five hour drive home turned into seven because of stop and go in a 20 mile detour. Feel like shit today. Anxiety.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

BlackMastodon said:


> Dafuq? Doesn't the insurance exist so that you _don't_ have to pay out the ass when cancelling?  That's shitty, dude.



Apparently there are only a handful of valid reasons they'll cover for a flight cancellation, and mine wasn't one of them.


----------



## caskettheclown

Me and the girlfriend have two frogs and two lizards. Both very small animals.
I'm rather attached to them and enjoy them very much, my girlfriend does to but probably three times as much.


Every time our pets come up in conversation, EVERYONE has to make the "lulz i'm eating frog legs tonight" joke. I get it, theyre just being sarcastic but after a while it gets really old.

The frogs are used to traveling a little bit as we have domesticated them a good bit. We can take them with us places without them stressing out or anything. SO we usually take them to family members house's when we go once in a while.

My girlfriend took them with her when she saw her Grandparents. Her grandmother was gentle and generally liked the frogs for the most part. Her Granddad made the "Frying up frog legs" joke and took it way way way to far. He grabbed the frog almost crushing her (frog is a she) in his hand and acted like he was stomping on the frog. All while laughing about it. 
My girlfriend was in TEARS. Not a little tear, but full blown TEARS flying everywhere! He just told her "its just a frog, you need to grow up" among a few other hurtful things to her.

She called me at work crying and told me an hour ago. I hate to say it but i'm glad i'm at work or I would've caused a massive scene.
Some people just need a swift kick in the ass while others need a swift pushing down a long flight of stairs.



(I don't mean to sound so violent, I realize i'm speaking out of anger. I'm normally not like this)


----------



## mr_rainmaker

been too busy with other peoples stuff havn`t been able to even touch my guitar for days or is it weeks now...


----------



## flint757

Woke up and then fell back asleep just before an appt. I needed to go to.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got sniped on eBay last night on a Les Paul Custom that was perfect. Dude got me by NINE cents. At least man up and commit the whole dime, you punk.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> A nerve along the side of my neck is acting up again after a whole year of no problems, fvck this week fvck it to hell.


 
I wake up from time to time with this, and it last days if not weeks after until it lets go again.

On the bright side it is a great excuse to not talk on the phone. (and of course I don't buy a headset or use speaker , wouldn't want to mess with my excuse)


----------



## sniperfreak223

shin splints.

and feeling a big ol' bitch-slap from my depression coming on.


----------



## Jakke

Decided I wasn't angry enough today, so I poured myself some bourbon in a newly acquired glass and watched Jesus Camp.


Also had a minor laughing fit when I saw Ted Haggard


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

TRENCHLORD said:


> I wake up from time to time with this, and it last days if not weeks after until it lets go again.
> 
> On the bright side it is a great excuse to not talk on the phone. (and of course I don't buy a headset or use speaker , wouldn't want to mess with my excuse)


I find a good stretching of my neck and putting a warm towel around my neck afterwards gets me back to normal in a day or two.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Got a call to see if i could cover someones shift tonight. Normally i would hop on that shit cus i could always use the extra cash. Only problem is I'm scheduled for 4 days this week and cant go over 4 days being a part time employee.


----------



## asher

asher said:


> Stupid stressful weekend. Five hour drive home turned into seven because of stop and go in a 20 mile detour. Feel like shit today. Anxiety.


 
Turns out it was a stomach bug, I spent all of Monday night and morning sicking. And it knocked me out most of yesterday too. Now the ladyfriend has it...


----------



## BornToLooze

A couple years ago I got a set of custom pickups and I finally got around to getting them put in....and I don't ....ing like them.


----------



## caskettheclown

I wouldn't sell smokes to a guy because he didn't look quite old enough, and he had no ID of any sort.

After ten minutes of bitching and arguing with me. he finally walks out only to have his friend scream at me. Threaten me even.

I can handle being screamed at, i'll tell the guy to GTFO or i'll call the cops.
I will NOT handle being threatened.

I grabbed both of my knives and flipped them open and he ran like hell. 
It took every bone in my body not to chase after this guy and do unspeakable things....

Glad I didn't though...mostly glad.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I missed the opportunity to be all "OMG gais look how awesomeI am!!!" with my 1,000th post >: (


----------



## asher

sniperfreak223 said:


> I missed the opportunity to be all "OMG gais look how awesomeI am!!!" with my 1,000th post >: (



I missed 1k, 2k, and 2k likes given. It's okay


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> I missed 1k, 2k, and 2k likes given. It's okay



Pffft, I don't think I've even given out 100 likes yet, hell even 50 seems too high for me.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Pffft, I don't think I've even given out 100 likes yet, hell even 50 seems too high for me.





I try to be fairly generous with them, and then make sure I rep for the good stuff.


----------



## MFB

Just checked, I HAVE given out over 50, it's 55 to be exact


----------



## pink freud

Well, Fvck:

Boeing moving 1,000 more engineering jobs to California | Business & Technology | The Seattle Times


----------



## Mprinsje

I promised my girlfriend i would go with her to an Anime convention, just to see what it's like...

it's tomorrow and why the hell did i promise to do this?


----------



## kchay

I haven't studied at all this week and missed an interview, which was compulsory for passing one of my papers.
So done right now.


----------



## kchay

I haven't studied at all this week and missed an interview, which was compulsory for passing one of my papers.
So done right now.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I get to train this kid again at work cus he just isnt getting it. feel like im wasting my time again. hes a nice kid and i feel bad, but c'mon!!!! step it up and put in some effort.


----------



## Don Vito

I had breakfast at a Huddle House truck stop this morning, and ate what I believe was under cooked food. Let the puke fest begin.



Mprinsje said:


> I promised my girlfriend i would go with her to an Anime convention, just to see what it's like...
> 
> it's tomorrow and why the hell did i promise to do this?


I wanna go


----------



## Mprinsje

Don Vito said:


> I had breakfast at a Huddle House truck stop this morning, and ate what I believe was under cooked food. Let the puke fest begin.
> 
> I wanna go



no you don't. there right now.


----------



## J7string

My skin is irritated to hell from JP-8.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

One of my preamp tubes died.


----------



## DoomJazz

I feel like I was lied to. I was going to room with some friends, and even though I asked them multiple times if it was really something that they wanted, they texted me today to tell me that they had "discussed it and decided that it wouldn't be a good idea" even though they've said they wanted it to go through ever since we started talking about it. I can make due, I just feel shitty and I feel like a lot of my friends don't want me around anymore.


----------



## Church2224

I just found out that when my mom was pregnant with me I was almost aborted because the doctors thought that I was going to be born mentally challenged....turned out to be Aspergers, which I do have...

I...I have no idea what to say to that...


----------



## DoomJazz

Church2224 said:


> I just found out that when my mom was pregnant with me I was almost aborted because the doctors thought that I was going to be born mentally challenged....turned out to be Aspergers, which I do have...
> 
> I...I have no idea what to say to that...



How do you find this out...? Who had the balls to tell you this...?


----------



## Church2224

DoomJazz said:


> How do you find this out...? Who had the balls to tell you this...?



Oddly enough my own mother...


----------



## MetalGravy

New guitar from the OXC run arrived yesterday. Was having a blast playing it; went to put it away and












  


It had been rubbing up against the hammer of my gun through my shirt. All of my other guitars have rubbed against it too, but none of them have gotten scratched. I guess this means that every guitar that I buy is going to need to have a thick clear coat, because I'm too stupid to not have it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I don't mean to offend you but, why would you have a gun under your shirt while playing guitar?


----------



## MetalGravy

Home-carry, and no offense taken.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MetalGravy said:


> Home-carry, and no offense taken.


That makes sense.


----------



## solarian

women, nuff said...


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm so tired. 

Girlfriend doesn't understand that I want a day to myself. Just one day is all I ask. I work so much and spend the rest of my time with her.

There are a lot of things I want to do but don't have time for.


----------



## Svava

Math.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Me and my buddy have been trying to help a friend for a long time with her problems. You know how it is, your friend comes to you for help and advise and you try to help. Well every time we would give our honest opinion she would complain to us and get super pissed. It's not like we were trying to be mean or anything, we just cared for our friend and gave her our honest opinion on what we would do if we were in her position (honestly a lot of the things she wanted to do were either just super poor or with bad people). Finally today she told us she's done and doesn't want to talk to us ever again and we're apparently bad friends. So trying to help her stay out of trouble makes me a bad friend&#8230; oh well, I guess I can look at this as a learning experience in some way. Sorry for the longish story haha


----------



## flint757

I'm going to assume under 20 and/or suffering from histrionics personality disorder or narcissism (your friend, not you).

Most people who behave in a stupid manor in their youth only realize just how dumb it was years later and some never learn it at all. Seen it a 100 times.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

Svava said:


> Math.


 Yup.


----------



## Mprinsje

No Geordie shore tonight.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

I have to write a six page+ SINGLE SPACED research paper on engineering band gap width in Graphene...

Who the hell does single spaced anymore???...


----------



## Jake

AndrewFTMfan said:


> I have to write a six page+ SINGLE SPACED research paper on engineering band gap width in Graphene...
> 
> Who the hell does single spaced anymore???...


One of my classes is all single spaced this semester. First time I've had to do it since like 6th grade  so almost 10 years


----------



## Church2224

Girl I was suppose to go out with this week is not texting me back at all anymore...

the hell?

Also apparently due to past mental issues I cannot buy a rifle until I get clearance from a doctor or my therapist. I am not too pissed about that though, with my Borderline Personality Disorder I should not be owning weapons in the first place, I was just looking forward to getting a new rifle this year for sport shooting and getting into three gun competitions. 

Ah well, that is money that can go to new guitars instead!


----------



## Church2224

flint757 said:


> I'm going to assume under 20 and/or suffering from histrionics personality disorder or narcissism (your friend, not you).
> 
> Most people who behave in a stupid manor in their youth only realize just how dumb it was years later and some never learn it at all. Seen it a 100 times.



Yeah this is true. It is unfortunate but many young people are that way. 

I am saying this and I am 22 years old lol.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Got a very enthusiastic response to a job I applied to last week, the interview went great...

And they picked somebody else.


It's not so much that I didn't get chosen but that I really wanted to have some relief from end of school stress. Would have been such a massive load off my mind.


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm so sick of being broke all the time.

I love going out to eat but my girl needs to understand we need to eat at home once in a while.

Also my birthday is this month , my girlfriend is wanting to take me to one of her pug rescue things. While I have no issue with that, i just don't want to go on my birthday. I do things for people all the time selflessly time and again, is it to hard to let me have my birthday to do what I want to do? its not like i'm going to sit at home all day and night. I want to go see a movie or bowling or something. I just want it to be my choice and not what everyone else wants to do for once.

Also apparently my mother has to find everything to yell at me for. Its always insignificant things to. For instance, I mainly use my phone for texting. I'm usually respectful about it too. I don't do it when i'm talking to someone or during dinner etc etc etc. I'm on the back porch and my mother see's me grab my phone to check the weather. I GET YELLED AT FOR TWENTY MINUTES about how i'm a slave to it.

Seriously?? I use my phone as a tool to help my daily life. Yes I text a decent amount but i'm not on it 24/7.


EDIT. Don't want to double post, so i'll just add to it.

I got a magnet to stick on my car. Its a Bart Simpson magnet that says "I have issues" (i'm a simpsons fan). My friend said "You have something missing on your car" and ran out the door with it. The magnet was only a dollar but thats not the point of it all. Point is he just took it and THEN TOLD me he took it just to mess with me. 
I know its only a dollar magnet but if he wanted it so bad I would've gave it to him. Now that he has stole it I AM PISSED! DO NOT STEAL FROM ME! If someone needs something bad enough i'll usually let them have it (Within reason) as i'm not overly materialistic but if you just take from me. You are on your own then and I don't feel sorry for you.

Guy just told me "I just took it to pick on you man, i'll bring it back". After the day i'm having I'm about ready to snap on someone.

To me "picking on someone" is usually joking with them or something. You DON'T actually take something from them.


----------



## AxeHappy

I am tired of life, living, and generally being alive. Just so done right now.​


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

AxeHappy said:


> I am tired of life, living, and generally being alive. Just so done right now.​


Whoa, you need someone to talk to bud?


----------



## AxeHappy

Naw, thanks man, but I just need shit to happen. Lots of stress and bullshit. Hopefully I will know where my life is going in a month or two, but it is going to be a *real* shitty month or two.

It would be a very bad time for a depressive episode to flair up, but I promise to seek help if need be.


----------



## BusinessMan

AxeHappy said:


> I am tired of life, living, and generally being alive. Just so done right now.​



My own exact thoughts almost each and everyday.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

AxeHappy said:


> Naw, thanks man, but I just need shit to happen. Lots of stress and bullshit. Hopefully I will know where my life is going in a month or two, but it is going to be a *real* shitty month or two.


Don't let it phase you man, those are the times that make you stronger.



> It would be a very bad time for a depressive episode to flair up, but I promise to seek help if need be.


Please do if you need it, take of your self dude.


----------



## straightshreddd

My job sucks, but I have no choice but to suck it up and deal with it. 

My little brother punched my sister in the mouth after she tried protecting my youngest sister from him and he gave her a bloody lip. My mom is too stuck up her boyfriend's asshole and too lazy to deal with the situation. I don't live with them and was told to not intervene. 

I hate my town very badly and its inhabitants.

I recently came across some evidence that might suggest that my main, two buds(regularly refer to them as my "best" buds. Buds whom I've done A LOT for) might have stolen my phone when I "lost" it and sold it to a local, teenage pot dealer. Am doing research and detective work to solve it. 

One of the aforementioned friends told me to send him a GP file of a song I wrote, that he likes a lot, so that he can replace the midi drums with Steven Slate samples and we can record the song. Hasn't replied to any of my facebook messages, but regularly posts on facebook and updates his instagram every single day with photos of his monitor displaying his DAW with projects open.

I'm into this chick I work with and there's always a lot of chemistry when we talk and chill, but she's had a thing with this other dude we work with since before I started working there, so I don't bother.

This hot, asian chick I work with always flirts with me, but she used to date this other guy we work with that is cool as hell with me and I remember him being super bummed when she broke it off with him, which subsequently is when I started working there. Because of this, I don't make any moves on her, but if the circumstances were different, I'd smash.

I once had my friend's back(one of the suspected phone thieves mentioned above) when he was robbed by a crack dealer in my neighborhood and when he lost a fight with him, I stepped up as his f*cking friend to fight for him. Fight never went down, but now(over a year later) the guy has been showing up around my projects with a crew of about 7-8 dudes and taunting me, saying that I'm going to get jumped. "Friend" offers no help or assistance, just nods and says "damn" when I tell him. So, now I'm constantly having to watch my back when walking to and from work and just walking anywhere around my neighborhood in general.

Haven't had hot water or gas in the apartment I live in with my Grandma for over 2 years because she accumulated debt with the gas company from before I moved in. Have to heat water on the stove to take "showers". Over it. Preparing to rent a room from a lady from Craigslist, however am nervous about it in case she tries to con me out of the security deposit money or something. 

Generally feeling really shitty, paranoid, and very alone at the moment. I feel I'm very far from things being good, but I never complain(except for now) because I know things could be worse. 

I eat right, for the most part, and try to eat Paleo as much as I can, but couldn't help myself last night and ate some pancakes and bread. Feel like shit.

I usually work out a lot and am in great shape. Quit drinking and everything(after trying 3 times consecutively). Decided I deserved a drink the other night, couldn't help myself(as usual), got absurdly drunk, and sprained my ankle walking home. Thus, hindering my training for days. 

Axe summed up how I feel about now. So done. With everything. I apologize for the wall of text. I hate bitching and whining in real life about my problems and really needed to vent, so I figured the best place to do it would be a thread specifically designated for bitching and whining. 

I feel like people take advantage of how kind I am because of how rare it is here. Or anywhere for that matter. I try my best to be a good person and be an open-minded intellectual and I feel like it always seems to backfire. Sometimes, I feel like going completely rogue and causing mayhem and destruction in the lives of those whom I feel deserve it. My rational side keeps me from it, but it always feels good imagining it.

My friends are losers and fakes, my family are sheep, I find myself becoming lazy in aspects of life that I should be going hard in, and I'm coming up on an 8 month dry spell. 

I'm far from perfect and I've had more than my fair share of f*ck ups in life, but I really don't feel like I deserve how life is treating me right now.

I don't mean to sound all pop punk, but I hate this town and wanna head west. Nothing makes me want to stay here except my little, baby niece whom I love a lot, and my fear of failure.

I have this ever-present feeling of impending troubles and I wish it would go away.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rev's 2 tone DC7xx isn't going to happen so now I have to search for alternative guitar porn...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Rev's 2 tone DC7xx isn't going to happen so now I have to search for alternative guitar porn...



Schwaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea the thread got bumped and it looks like they want the full amount up front instead of a deposit and final payment because of the 2 tone color scheme.


----------



## asher

straightshreddd said:


> <life sucks right now>


----------



## Konfyouzd

^+1


----------



## no_dice

I'm pissed because we've been planning to go to the water park tomorrow on my day off, and now suddenly there's 80% chance of rain. ....ing annoying, but hopefully it will be nice enough by Sunday for us to go still.


----------



## asher

But it's a water park, aren't you going to get soaked anyhow?


----------



## no_dice

asher said:


> But it's a water park, aren't you going to get soaked anyhow?



Oh, you!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

getting pissed every night i work lately. 2nd shift keeps pawning their shit off on me cus they know I have time time to do it. Its not that i mind doing it once in a while, but its every F'n night. Floors not clean, bathrooms untouched, bottle returns half assed, promo tobacco products not on display, other products not stocked from back room, other products over stocked, windows and cooler doors looked like someone thats blind did them, and so much more. we are constantly haveing meetings over this shit and nobody is getting it threw there damn head.

then to make shit worse, our gas delivery comes this morning and the driver does not bother to inform me so i can watch and make sure there is no over flow. dude comes in and has me sign the papperwork and told him that i got to be out there while he does it so if there is any over flow that he cleans it out. i go out there and go figure there is overflow after i just asked and he said he didnt. i just clean the damn things Tuesday.....

basicly, im tired of people not doing what they are paid to do. DO WORK SON!!!


----------



## Danukenator

I've got this thing going on in my elbow. I can't play guitar because it becomes hella' sore. 

With finals and everything it sucks not being able to play and blow off steam.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

cus of people like this......

Ibanez rg series .crate amp .tuner .hookup

I hate people that try to scam people. what a dickfart!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

If someone actually buys that for that price they deserved to be scammed.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

iv already made a post in response to it to warn people. i almost want to make an offer and meet up just to bitch the guy out in person lol


----------



## Svava

Spent like 60% of my day yesterday making NGD vids/post.


STILL couldn't get the audio to sound normal/sync up -,-



Also

WHY ARE RANDOM THINGS IN THE KITCHEN ALWAYS STICKY?!

ITS A FREAKING CLEMENTINE, SO WHY DOES IT FEEL LIKE IT'S COVERED IN HONEY!?

I NEED

THINGS

TO STOP

BEING

RANDOMLY

STICKY!!

The outside of syrup/honey jars/bottles?

WTF?

No matter how careful you are or even if you NEVER spill so much as a drop

Every time you even LOOK at it

your hands are sticky

Work of the FREAKING devil.

Bloody maddening.


----------



## chassless

i'm pretty mad, and somehow devastated because i lost an old friend today. she went missing yesterday evening after leaving home without her cell phone, or notifying her family where she was going. they found her body this afternoon, somewhere on a nearby beach. i think she took pills. she was barely 21 and was going through some rough stuff recently. i somehow feel guilty and responsible for this, because i knew she was in a fragile state, but we hadn't talked in about a year or so, and i never imagined she would resort to this. i really feel like this was avoidable. i don't know what to think


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

chassless said:


> i'm pretty mad, and somehow devastated because i lost an old friend today. she went missing yesterday evening after leaving home without her cell phone, or notifying her family where she was going. they found her body this afternoon, somewhere on a nearby beach. i think she took pills. she was barely 21 and was going through some rough stuff recently. i somehow feel guilty and responsible for this, because i knew she was in a fragile state, but we hadn't talked in about a year or so, and i never imagined she would resort to this. i really feel like this was avoidable. i don't know what to think


Sorry for your loss, may your friend rest in peace.


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm working on Easter. Which on most levels is perfectly ok as i'm Buddhist and Easter doesn't concern me. On another level i've worked every major holiday this past year. While most of them don't concern me on a religious level I would like to go to at least ONE family get together on the holidays.


JUST ONE is all I ask. I've missed every single one during the holidays due to work while everyone else gets a couple holidays off because they have kids and I don't. I understand kids take priority BUT that doesn't mean they need to exclude me altogether when planning the schedule especially since they depend on me on a regular basis to come in when someone needs off work at the last minute due to kids being sick etc etc.


I just feel under-appreciated is all...


----------



## guitarfreak1387

caskettheclown said:


> I'm working on Easter. Which on most levels is perfectly ok as i'm Buddhist and Easter doesn't concern me. On another level i've worked every major holiday this past year. While most of them don't concern me on a religious level I would like to go to at least ONE family get together on the holidays.
> 
> 
> JUST ONE is all I ask. I've missed every single one during the holidays due to work while everyone else gets a couple holidays off because they have kids and I don't. I understand kids take priority BUT that doesn't mean they need to exclude me altogether when planning the schedule especially since they depend on me on a regular basis to come in when someone needs off work at the last minute due to kids being sick etc etc.
> 
> 
> I just feel under-appreciated is all...



Im in the same boat as you, though i chose to work the holidays. If nobody else takes a holiday shift where i work, they end up doing split 4 hour shifts, so either way im going to be working, so i may as well take it since nobody else wants to.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

because i dont have enough money to buy a Mesa Boogie MKV


----------



## BusinessMan

Depression, sucking at guitar, no job, a lot of debt, etc.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm not really mad, I'm sad instead. Over the past few months one of my quadmates, who is my favorite one of them, has been talking about leaving college because his interest and grades in his major are slipping. Last night he told me he decided that he was going to leave college once this spring semester is over, so he's not coming back in the fall. We already made housing plans, and it turns out his roommate, our other quadmate, is leaving after the fall semester so he can pursue a different passion of his.

This means we're going to have to either find a person to room with us, or get one random in the fall and another in the spring. It just feels weird. My current roommate is a good friend but the guy leaving after this year is one of my best friends here. We've been friends since 7th grade and we both decided to go to this same college. We'll still be talking and hanging out since he'll be going to community college in my hometown and waiting for his girlfriend to finish college.

I'm just sad. I'm going to lose two of my good friends here over the course of this next year. I'm only going to have my current roommate left after next year and I don't want to live with him right now...Fortunately, we're moving right underneath my/our major group of six other friends, so it's not all bad, but it just sucks. I didn't get much sleep last night because I was up thinking about what I'm doing with my life, if I made the right decision, etc.

Anyone else have a friend leave your life, and you want them to do what they really want to do, but you also don't want them to leave?


----------



## feraledge

I want to be mad at something, but I'm just really, really, really upset. 
Had to put my 15 year old cat down yesterday and it's just been painful. He was a little asshole and always found a way to complicate life, but he was just such a ridiculous personality.
After 15 years of having him meet me at the curb outside or at the door inside, he wasn't there last night and it's been really hard accepting that he's gone.


----------



## DredFul

Slept again from 6pm to 9pm  sense of time got a bit fawked up and it feels like maybe 7pm although it's half past eleven. Well atleast some awesome threads got new posts so I have something to do for the night


----------



## Orandje

People are just full of arrogance and want to take every single dime out of other persons pockets, If they can.

95% of Human Civilization sucks serious Balls.
I hate them..


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not mad, but I can feel depression rolling over me. Been dealing with pretty bad anxiety today and yesterday due to starting my new job. I know it'll pass (or at least I really hope it will..) and that I'm just really nervous with starting a new chapter in life and all that stuff. But it's getting hard, made worse by other personal reasons. Bleh, the sun needs to come out again.


----------



## Demiurge

Applied for a transfer to a higher position in my company- found out this week I didn't get it.

They were looking for experience and weren't really in a position staffing-wise to accommodate training. It totally makes sense, though the fact that I interviewed with 4 managers is a bit ironic in that scenario; gotta have that 2:1 employee to manager ratio while crying poverty, right?

I'm just long-overdue for a promotion or an opportunity to move up. I feel like I'm playing tennis with the net down at this point.


----------



## Svava

Pooping takes too long.

I have got classes.

I have got work.

I need to practice.

I need to rest.

Room's a mess.

I DO NOT

HAVE TIME

TO POOP

Seriously.

Who the heck is all rich and high and mighty and can sit and waste a good 10 minutes on a glass chair doing absolutely nothing?

Nobody.

I am sick of this crap. Literally.

I have better crap to do with my time than to crap.

...

.
.......



Gotta go crap AFK -,-


----------



## dedsouth333

It turns out that I have a really bad case of bronchitis. The gurgling in my lungs has reached epic levels and I can only get by without trying to cough up a lung by taking half-breaths. This shit sucks ass. Now I've got to come up with the money for prescriptions that I don't really have. 

*sigh* Oh well. I know it could be much worse (everyone in my family thought I had pneumonia from the sound of my breathing), but stuff like this is still a kick to the balls sometimes and never fails to come at the worst of times.


----------



## Nats

Township school spring break is over and it's back to taking me 30 mins to get through 2 miles because buses are now a personalized limo service that stop at every house. I'm looking more forward to summer break than the school kids probably are.


----------



## Murmel

My rep is 2013, so close to 2014


----------



## Qweklain

Because the lead on my team really does nothing, and has to add her input to shit like creating a problem ticket for something that has NO ....ING NEED for it. Just pile on more shit onto my plate when I've got enough to deal with as it is, just so you can look like you are ....ing doing something other than getting paid to do nothing but personal shit and talk to your ....ing spoiled rotten goddamn children all ....ing day.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Well, that was funny as shit. I don't see why those ultra-legalistic, ultra-conservative, sexually frustrated Bible-smackers don't come around my university's campus more often.

So now I wonder how many friends and enemies I made at my university by standing up to them (in front of everyone) and making myself look like an idiot?...

(I was completely calm and laughing the whole time, because it was funny; but if you single me out in front of a crowd of about 100+ people and publically/openly call me names such as an "undercover homosexual", I don't care what your cause or religion or purpose is...I WILL knock your ....ing teeth in. I only debated them down and proved that they don't know dick about the Bible or Christianity...but next time...)

Successfully debated down some false preachers = happy

The fact that they stood in front of a crowd of 100+ college students and randomly singled some out and called them names such as "whore", "slut", "Jezebel", "masturbator", "homosexual", "ungodly", "sinner", "lesbian", "child of hell", etc. (including calling me names when I stood up to them) = angry


----------



## asher

UVA gets some of those sometimes.

People have read phonebooks back at them, engaged in debate, taunted them by making out (all combinations), etc... My friend in the UPD says they were seriously considering slapping them with trespassing.


----------



## piggins411

I think those people are at pretty much every university. I see them pretty often here.


----------



## tacotiklah

I dunno. I'm pretty sure I'd ignore them. They've had plenty of practice making themselves look like jackasses without my interference, so I'd see no need to exacerbate that. Besides, the homosexual agenda takes up all my free time.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

@Asher, piggins, and ghostofperdition: 
You guys are all right. See here is the thing: if NO ONE gave them an audience, they wouldn't be there, right? It is hard getting a large gathering of 100+ college kids to just up and leave one location though because some of course would stick around to laugh.

I was just there because I was curious. And granted, it was funny at first, hilarious even, and I was laughing the whole time even when I got RIGHT UP in their faces and was screaming back at them and being confrontational. But the thing is, you don't sit there and harass the students who are granting you time on their ground/campus. You don't sit there, pull someone from the audience, tell them they are a "homosexual", "lesbian", "faggot", "masturbator", etc. WHEN THEY CLEARLY ARE NOT, and then label them as a "sinner" via personal judgment then have the person sit back down. That isn't "Christianity". That is bigotry and harassment through false name-calling.

I don't even know how the hell they got paperwork to do this "freedom of speech" crap on our campus WITH A POLICE OFFICER GUARDING THEM. Like seriously, I'm about to go talk to the dean or chancellor or someone because while it may "not" be doing any damage at the surface, that shit shouldn't be present.

Ghostofperdition: you said they make themselves look like jackasses well enough on their own accord, so you don't interfere. And that was my thought process, until one of them got me personally involved by name-calling...then I couldn't resist. Myself, along with three other guys shut them down by debating the Bible back at them (granted, I'm not religious) and someone created a funny little sign with a Bible verse about "Beware false prophets [...]" One chick though got sick of a few ultra-sexist statements again females and was about to flash her boobs at one of the guys.  Kids were also running up and just Instagram-ing selfies with these assholes while they were screaming their condemnations at us.


----------



## Jake

We have a guy who stands outside of one of our main buildings everyday from noon-5 doing the same thing. He hasn't missed a day of it for the past 30 years. We know crazy religious fanatics here at Penn State 

Everyday I'm reminded I'm going to hell for consuming the devils poison and engaging in lewd acts with harlots


----------



## tacotiklah

Wings of Obsidian said:


> @Asher, piggins, and ghostofperdition:
> You guys are all right. See here is the thing: if NO ONE gave them an audience, they wouldn't be there, right? It is hard getting a large gathering of 100+ college kids to just up and leave one location though because some of course would stick around to laugh.
> 
> I was just there because I was curious. And granted, it was funny at first, hilarious even, and I was laughing the whole time even when I got RIGHT UP in their faces and was screaming back at them and being confrontational. But the thing is, you don't sit there and harass the students who are granting you time on their ground/campus. You don't sit there, pull someone from the audience, tell them they are a "homosexual", "lesbian", "faggot", "masturbator", etc. WHEN THEY CLEARLY ARE NOT, and then label them as a "sinner" via personal judgment then have the person sit back down. That isn't "Christianity". That is bigotry and harassment through false name-calling.
> 
> I don't even know how the hell they got paperwork to do this "freedom of speech" crap on our campus WITH A POLICE OFFICER GUARDING THEM. Like seriously, I'm about to go talk to the dean or chancellor or someone because while it may "not" be doing any damage at the surface, that shit shouldn't be present.
> 
> Ghostofperdition: you said they make themselves look like jackasses well enough on their own accord, so you don't interfere. And that was my thought process, until one of them got me personally involved by name-calling...then I couldn't resist. Myself, along with three other guys shut them down by debating the Bible back at them (granted, I'm not religious) and someone created a funny little sign with a Bible verse about "Beware false prophets [...]" One chick though got sick of a few ultra-sexist statements again females and was about to flash her boobs at one of the guys.  Kids were also running up and just Instagram-ing selfies with these assholes while they were screaming their condemnations at us.




Oh don't mistake me, I hate the bastards with all the hate I can muster. I just realize that by me saying or doing anything to them, I'm playing right into their hands and giving them what they want. They want crowds of people screaming at them, flashing their boobs, getting into pointless theological debates where nobody will actually go away thoughtfully considering the other side's position, and overt displays of gay PDA. It's all part of their show. They goad people into doing that shit by any means possible, then sit back and say "SEE! THEY'RE SUCH GODLESS HEATHENS!" 

In other words, you all got trolled and fell for it. Can't say I blame you for wanting to stand up for yourself, but this is one of those instances where doing just that allows them to twist it around on you. A very crappy position to be in, for sure.

I make no bones about being part of the LGBTQIA+ community, and as such I've endured some crappy treatment from other people because of it. I'm right there with you in wanting those ....tards to learn a good lesson. But I also know that just because they need to be taught a lesson, doesn't necessarily mean that I am qualified to give it. 


Back on topic:
Kinda pissed at how I'm trying hard to be nice to people that I live with and they just keep finding new ways to be disrespectful. I buy a soda for one of them, then when I'm near their bedroom door gathering up stuff to take back out to my own room, they see me and slam the door. You're welcome, I guess.


----------



## caskettheclown

Crazy night at work. Making me happy and sad. so i'll post the part making me mad here and the happy part in the other thread.

This lady came in, in TEARS! Like CRYING as if she saw her family die. Tears in her eyes like she's been crying all night.

She tells me "I've been scraping change up all night for beer,and I still don't have enough, I even took from my child's piggy bank to get some and I still don't".

Then I proceed to ask if she's ok or in danger or anything because she's acting pretty hysterical and its not normal to do that over beer. She just said "I just want a beer !'.
So I counted her change and she was 50 cents short. I just gave her fifty cents out of my pocket so she would be begging other customers.

She instantly stopped crying when she was able to get ONE beer. Its like a switch went off in her head to cheer up. 

So I feel like she does this a lot, grabs a dollar in change and cries for the rest to get what she wants. Though she might just be an addict.

Either way she needs rehab or her arse kicked.


----------



## Mischief

I'm not *really*, but perhaps just slightly.
I received a couple texts from a girl, detailing all of the horrible things that she's going through, and how she really needed to talk to someone, and how I'm one of the only people she trusts. Long story short, my phone was on silent, with no vibration on. I didn't notice these texts until 3 hours later.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

People...

I'm sick and tired of living on campus. It used to be quiet, I used to be able to get a full night sleep, but now I get woken up every night due to some asshole screaming outside or insanely loud bass coming from a car and it's always the same large group of people that now populate my campus' housing....it wasn't like this two years ago. Just yesterday I heard a couple individuals screaming, I didn't know where they were and it turns out they were a half a mile away after I got a visual....why do people feel the need to be so damn rude and inconsiderate of those around them? Do some people just feel entitled to do whatever they want? It's bullshit!


----------



## Murmel

Because I'm completely f_ucking_ retarded.

Was gonna change tires on mom's car, put the jack on the plastic stuff under the car, because for some reason I thought I had learned that was the spot to put it. It never seemed right to me, but I did it anyways.

Lo and _fucking behold,_ the jack went straight through the car floor and now we have to cut it out.

Fortunately it's a crappy '87 Mazda station wagon that we got while our 2014 Volkswagen is being completed.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

My panic attacks are coming back again and I'm losing sleep, and making it up accidentally in class. I spent nearly 4 hours in the library today attempting to do 40 minutes' worth of work, and ended up not even being able to write anything because I had no idea how to even convey what was in my head on to paper (or word document, in this case)

On top of that is a feeling that even after school finishes for good this summer I'll just revert into my usual holiday-hermit self instead of doing anything fulfilling and that ultimately regardless of whether I get my place at university, get work placements, do all sorts of fun stuff in my spare time OR flop all my grades, do nothing and stay indoors either way my life is running into the fucking ground.

/rant


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

ghstofperdition said:


> In other words, you all got trolled and fell for it. Can't say I blame you for wanting to stand up for yourself, but this is one of those instances where doing just that allows them to twist it around on you. A very crappy position to be in, for sure



Oh no, don't worry, the guy gets trolled hard every time he comes here. 

Observe from a few years ago. (Skip to 5:04)


----------



## Mprinsje

I can't drink 2 litres of beer anymore without becoming drunk. What shit is this body? i'm only 21, i should be able to drink well over 3 litres.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Mprinsje said:


> I can't drink 2 litres of beer anymore without becoming drunk. What shit is this body? i'm only 21, i should be able to drink well over 3 litres.


Being able to drink a lot is highly overrated. Saves you time and money. At least that's what I tell myself when I'm drunk after 5-6 pints.


----------



## asher

Lately, my body's decided drinking more than like... 2 beers is going to make me feel ill. I don't know why, I still like the stuff, it's just started making me feel icky. =/


----------



## Svava




----------



## Fiction

Svava said:


> *toilet*



Just stomp it down.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Problems...

Our site has been crashing at work since Friday... 

Today I was hot on the trail of the problem. As I'm about to try something the VM craps out and boots me. Now I can't remote desktop back in... 

Time to call IT (you know... that department everyone thinks I work for)...

They want us to put in tickets and jump through all these hoops to bring back up a VM for a mission critical system. Two hours laters we're told we have to track down a dude that's IN OUR OFFICE. He's literally 5 feet away.

When we find him, all he does is get us back on the phone w/ the folks with whom we previously spoke to tell them... 

"Deal with these 2 guys... They're the ones that handle the site."

Two hours later we're only at square one and not for lack of trying...


----------



## Svava

Fiction said:


> Just stomp it down.



no no

Foot will stick in poo SADFACE


Also

WHY MAJESTY SYMBOL LOOKS LIKE [email protected][email protected]?$ 

WHAT WERE THEY THINKIGN!>!?!?!

Buying 2 anyway fml -,-


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ernie-Ball-...r-/251518615665?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a8fad8071


----------



## asher

Go to work: forget my house keys, 1/4"-3/8" adapter so I can use my Sennheisers, and the stylus for my surface which has all my music (easier for desktop use than fingers).

Get home, forgot my mouse at work.

And I feel the shittiness coming on. But even that aside, wtf is wrong with me today?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Nothing pisses me off more than animal abuse.
No other species of any animal in the whole world does that shit.
Guy kicks his dog in public, I'll walk up to him, kick him, and ask him how he likes it.

Man........I am seething. I got to start combating this shit hard. (Groups, laws, organizations, radicalism, etc.)


----------



## Necris

Next Wednesday is my last class of the semester. My grade in one of classes has dropped from a B to an F in two weeks despite the fact that I have done all of my work and have yet to get below an 85 on the weekly exams. My attendance of the class has been consistent throughout the semester.

I went to see what was going on and my grades for the first 6 have been reverted to zeroes, what the ....?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Three piece black suit in midday Hawaiian sun. .... THIS!


----------



## caskettheclown

The fact that I can't use five minutes to eat something at work without being interrupted.

I make food, take a bite then "Hey man you tried this beer" or "I need cigarettes" or "You know anyone who's selling weed maaaann"


Also if I get asked if I put drugs in my ecig i'm gonna to go crazy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Necris said:


> Next Wednesday is my last class of the semester. My grade in one of classes has dropped from a B to an F in two weeks despite the fact that I have done all of my work and have yet to get below an 85 on the weekly exams. My attendance of the class has been consistent throughout the semester.
> 
> I went to see what was going on and my grades for the first 6 have been reverted to zeroes, what the ....?


Dafuq? That's beyond bullshit right there, dude. Hope it was a giant mistake on someone's part and you get that sorted out.

Edit: AWWW I missed my 4000th Post Celebration Post. *grumble*


----------



## TVasquez96

Just weighed myself for the first time in a couple weeks. Turns out I gained 5 pounds over my April vacation. Looks like I'm back at square one


----------



## Danukenator

I missed out in the 750XL in the for sale section. It just sucks. I've been looking for a minty 750xl in amber for ....ing years.


----------



## Necris

Update on my last post, I'm completely ....ed. My professor said there was no record of me ever having submitted the exams on his end, only that I had opened them. It makes no logical sense. Why would I open an exam that can only be taken once and not submit it? 

Unfortunately, I have no proof to back up my claim of taking them since I didn't think to record my grades on my own computer or screencap them, since I never thought I would need to prove I had taken them in the first place.

So it's my word against the professors, awesome.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Necris said:


> Update on my last post, I'm completely ....ed. My professor said there was no record of me ever having submitted the exams on his end, only that I had opened them. It makes no logical sense. Why would I open an exam that can only be taken once and not submit it?
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no proof to back up my claim of taking them since I didn't think to record my grades on my own computer or screencap them, since I never thought I would need to prove I had taken them in the first place.
> 
> So it's my word against the professors, awesome.


That's ....ed up man.


----------



## asher

Necris said:


> Update on my last post, I'm completely ....ed. My professor said there was no record of me ever having submitted the exams on his end, only that I had opened them. It makes no logical sense. Why would I open an exam that can only be taken once and not submit it?
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no proof to back up my claim of taking them since I didn't think to record my grades on my own computer or screencap them, since I never thought I would need to prove I had taken them in the first place.
> 
> So it's my word against the professors, awesome.



Try taking this to a Dean anyhow? Like, it's gotta be worth _trying_


----------



## Kidneythief

I think my girlfriend -with whom I've been living together since 9 months- is having an affair with the guy she is working on her thesis...

fml


----------



## Insightibanez

I feel hungover, but I didn't drink...


----------



## asher

Feel like crap, have had mild headaches for like two and a half weeks straight (yes, going to doc on Thursday) but also exhausted and fighting congestion/sinus pressure from allergies.

And a whole lot of floors in our Revit model got deleted so I have to waste time rebuilding them ><


----------



## DredFul

My history/social studies teacher is sick so I have free time for the next two lessons. It's 11.15 now and my next lesson will start at 14.35.

I should be glad but I'm going to be bored to death.


----------



## DredFul

Update: I got chocolate. I think I'll live.


----------



## Kidneythief

Update: and now she sends me a message that we need to talk and that she wants to be free. 

This...is...a very....VERRRRY bad day


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Taxes.


----------



## metalmonster

uuugh, high five bro. Besides, in my country, they changed the paperwork, and i have the flu, and so ... i'm cracking open a beer, i'll deal with this in a week or so (anyway i have 20 days left to fill the forms). 

And i'm trying to score a good preamp off a local forum, but people are soooo lazy answering my messages. *long string of rude words* i want my preamp ! It's driving me obsessed. (and basically i'm trying to score either a JMP-1 or Mesa studio preamp or rocktron/digitech one as long as it's tube-based, but i'm soooo biased towards the mesa. It just sings for leads, have creamy cleans, and can be super-heavy, and with tons of clarity and ... i don't know, i just like the tone ... and it drives me insane not to have it already.


----------



## metalmonster

OMG ! Just scored a studio preamp ! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG *dance of joy* 

Not so shabby for my 26th b-day. At last. Some *actual* guitar gear.


----------



## flint757

Dealing with an obnoxious client on a CG project. You can't expect a finished product before you decide whether you want my services. It's amazing how many non-artists have this sort of mentality. I'm making you a custom product. If I were making a custom guitar, custom home, car, etc. I'd need an obligation of future payment and maybe even a down payment. I don't think they realize that I can't just sell their custom design to the next guy so that I didn't waste hours of my livelihood. If they decide to not go forward after I already finished I wasted hours of my time, missed out on potential paying work elsewhere and now only have a file I have no use for. 

Art is the only field where getting paid is like pulling teeth and clients have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Waiting for my grades to be finalized - it's torture.


----------



## Taylor

Just got my work schedule... didn't get the weekend off that I requested, even though my boss _assured_ me I would _definitely_ get it off.


----------



## Church2224

Hot Girl at a bar is screaming about her sex life to me and my buddies...

Makes me remember why I had a relationship before.


----------



## Axayacatl

Church2224 said:


> Hot Girl at a bar is screaming about her sex life to me and my buddies...
> 
> Makes me remember why I had a relationship before.



because even the previous poster is relatively closer to sex than i am


----------



## tacotiklah

When I tell a person that I"m sick and want to be left alone to get some sleep, that doesn't mean to keep pestering to drive you down the block so you can go play cards with a friend. It's literally down the ....ing street! Walking won't kill you! 


There. I feel better about that now.


----------



## Necris

flint757 said:


> Art is the only field where getting paid is like pulling teeth and clients have unrealistic expectations.



Even better is when this happens:

"I don't know what I want exactly, here are some guidelines."

*show them the finished project*

"That's cool, but not what I wanted. Change (usually everything)."

*Argue that you need to be paid before you'll start a 2nd version*

"I've decided to go with another artist."


----------



## flint757

Necris said:


> Even better is when this happens:
> 
> "I *don't know what I want* exactly, here are some guidelines."
> 
> *show them the finished project*
> 
> "That's cool, but *not what I wanted*. Change (usually everything)."
> 
> *Argue that you need to be paid before you'll start a 2nd version*
> 
> "I've decided to go with another artist."



The highlighted bit is amusingly accurate. 

Pretty much the scenario I'm in now. They didn't like what we gave them, so clearly nitpicky, but didn't offer a whole lot of constructive criticism to really guide us into what they want either. They'll likely only know if they want it AFTER we've done all the work. 

From a consumer perspective I get it. Most things we buy we can try them first and even return them. That's just not how it works for custom designed work though. I'm getting paid for selling a product, but I'm also getting paid to make it in the first place. I just don't think people realize the amount of work/effort that goes into it (or maybe don't care) and as such don't consider that changing everything or ditching the project all together is a huge money pit for designers.

We're going to animate the design and alter it a bit, based on what little info we've been given, then resend it. Hopefully it will all work out in the end. If they are still nitpicking away or decide to go elsewhere then I'm done with this particular project and good riddance. If it works out then pay day. Hoping for the latter.


----------



## flint757

Continuation:

Didn't end up with the gig.

All well. I guess I have more material to fluff up my portfolio. C'est la vie.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

A year in the making...and now the new project isn't going to be happening. Vocalist just quit (and by default, took the other vocalist with him). They were kind of the driving force behind this.


----------



## Overtone

I just got a pretty unjustified ticket. Was planning to change lanes to the right. I check and it's not a good time, so I brake enough to slow down a bunch to get behind the two cars and then make the change. Well the front car (which was in the lane to my right) panics, slams her brakes and gets rear ended. I stopped to make sure everyone was ok and they accuse me of cutting her off and causing the accident, and that they've called the police. So cops come and talk to everyone and even though I stayed in my lane both other cars decide to tell the police otherwise. My vehicle was not touched in this whole thing and I never changed lanes, yet I"m the only one with a ticket. Let's not worry about the tail gater who rear ended a lady... no way they could have been at fault!

Needless to say this is worth contesting. What the officer told me is that it comes down to him having two eye witness accounts of me "changing lanes". If I had changed lanes she would have definitely rear ended me and there's not a scratch on my car, her front bumper, etc.. Anybody have advice re: what to expect in court?

And it goes without saying, but I care about everybody's safety and don't want to dick anyone over.... I just don't feel I'm the one at fault here.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

my new mascara runs.....



and PC sh*T the bed at the start of a recording session,did I mention my new mascara runs?


----------



## caskettheclown

Because i'm the only person doing a damn thing at work these past couple days and its pissing me off pretty damn bad.


Night guy doesn't do much, and now the morning shift guy left me WITH AN EMPTY BEER COOLER AND SODA COOLER while I have customers coming asking if we have things making me go in the cooler and stock when they have designated times to do this!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I need to do MAJOR work on my friend's dad's guitar in order for the neck pickup (Seymour Duncan SL59-1n) to sit at the right level. I'll have to install a shim in the form of a block of wood that is screwed into the body that allows me to install the pickup onto that same block of wood (so the block needs to have very specific dimensions). 

The multimeter I bought from Stewart Macdonald doesn't seem to even be reading the test points on my Randall RM100, so that's another bump in the road to retubing my amp. 

And the Crunch Lab in my RG550MXX RFR has come loose in its baseplate, so I'll have to fix that too.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I want to buy some expensive music software but that's pretty difficult when I make 5&#8364; a day.


----------



## Jakke

Got spat in the face and punched in the chest by some asshole apparently high on speed or crack.


----------



## DoomJazz

I got fired from my job for taking too long on repairs, even though they were immaculate once I was done with them. Most of the repairs I got (I worked in a bike shop) were the incredibly dirty bikes that needed a lot of work, so I took more time on them to make sure they were actually clean and ready to go instead of just a quick job and kick out the door. 

To make matters worse, I had my boss promise me two months before that if he felt that I needed to do better or that my job was in danger, he could come directly to me to talk to me about it. 

Nope. Let me go. I've got about 600$ in my bank account to last me until I'm employed again. Bills are coming up.


----------



## Svava

How can you enter a stall

Stand, facing the bowl

Prepare for the act

And still be COMPLETELY unaware of the existence of the apparatus itself??!


Made ye no concerted effort to aim before ye fired ?!

Do you perhaps have a hatred for shoes?


I am calling for government issued licensing required for all persons wishing to use the public latrine. A personality screening and practical assessment should be required.


I've had it -.-


----------



## metalmonster

> OMG ! Just scored a studio preamp ! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG *dance of joy*
> 
> Not so shabby for my 26th b-day. At last. Some *actual* guitar gear.



Lil' update : i really love my new preamp. One word : beautiful. I'm so happy with it. 

As for the "drives me mad" : my family. But that's no news.


----------



## AndruwX

Sorry double post.


----------



## AndruwX

I'm pretty ....ing mad right now, but because I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.
Listen, I am a Medicine student but I only started studying it because my dad told me that it was going to be a beautiful and fun experience, also he's a surgeon, me being a doctor would make me rich immediately after graduating.

The thing is, MEDICINE IS SUCH A NIGHTMARE, doggammit, there's a lot to study and memorize and everything is so boring and I am not even a little interested in learning all this shit. I mean yes is difficult, but is even worse doing it forced.

Now I think I just ruined my life, when I graduated High School I wanted to study Systems Engineering , but is well know that graduating as an Engineer in this country will give you a ticket straight to unemployment. I want to change my career, in my opinion I still have time, but my parents were so devastated when I told them, and every time I remind them that I hate this shit they just insult me and call me names, it was too much asking for comprehension? 

Now I'm stuck and I'm not studying for my tests because depression and hate. Wasting my ....ing time and my precious life... I mean yes, I'm gonna have a job and lot of money if I become a doctor... *but at what cost?*

God fvcking dammit, I hate this country.


----------



## jwade

Bought ground turkey last night, was stoked allllll day today thinking about making tacos.

Started to brown the meat, look in the cupboard and notice I only have one tortilla left. Bummer. Not the end of the world though.

I grab the packet of taco seasoning, toss it on the counter and grab cheese from the fridge. 

Grate the cheese, get the tortilla all hooked up, reach for the taco seasoning because the meat is browned and ready for da spices.

Turn over the seasoning packet.

The word 'Taco' is not present.







And on this day, the disappointment levels reached critical mass. The sadness, it can not be contained. Woe is me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^


----------



## Svava

AndruwX said:


> I'm pretty ....ing mad right now, but because I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.
> Listen, I am a Medicine student but I only started studying it because my dad told me that it was going to be a beautiful and fun experience, also he's a surgeon, me being a doctor would make me rich immediately after graduating.
> 
> The thing is, MEDICINE IS SUCH A NIGHTMARE, doggammit, there's a lot to study and memorize and everything is so boring and I am not even a little interested in learning all this shit. I mean yes is difficult, but is even worse doing it forced.
> 
> Now I think I just ruined my life, when I graduated High School I wanted to study Systems Engineering , but is well know that graduating as an Engineer in this country will give you a ticket straight to unemployment. I want to change my career, in my opinion I still have time, but my parents were so devastated when I told them, and every time I remind them that I hate this shit they just insult me and call me names, it was too much asking for comprehension?
> 
> Now I'm stuck and I'm not studying for my tests because depression and hate. Wasting my ....ing time and my precious life... I mean yes, I'm gonna have a job and lot of money if I become a doctor... *but at what cost?*
> 
> God fvcking dammit, I hate this country.



Pretty much my exact same situation ><

Hang in there brother ><


----------



## metalmonster

"stay cool, remain calm, but the most important lesson of all is NEVER QUIT" ! 

Guys, i want you to say out loud "I'm not quitting. I'm not a quitter. A man never quits" 

I'm also mad for the same reason actually : a student of mine just called. the kid said he lacks motivation, and anyway, he quits everything he does after a while. 

I practically gave an earful of sense to him. I told him he is not allowed to quit before we see each other to talk about this. And i also sent an email to his mom, and i'm not ....ing quitting, and neither he does. This boy has talent, potential, love for music, i will let that happen over my dead body  I tried to be as assertive and nice as possible, but there's a fire burning inside of me : so you thought music is just one more hobby ? And so, you will also quit your job after a while, or quit your woman after a while because the motivation has dropped a bit low ? Seriously ? Life doesn't works that way ! Get up that ....ing chair and go do these things you know will make your life better, even if that's tough, even if it takes years, doesn't matter. Be strong, persevere ... like a man. Some day, you will be glad you didn't quit. But not only you will be glad you didn't quit, but you will also feel damn ....ing proud of yourself and when somebody will compliment you, you'll say 'thank you' but inside, you will feel like this : 






You know, i really wanted to quit teaching guitar, and quit playing guitar after i've got bashed really hard by some complete jerks, like "you should quit playing" "stop the massacre" 

Now, today, people say "OMG you have so much talent". My ex bandmates regret leaving the band. Recently, the dude who sold me my amp said "i guess with your playing you will do a lot more than i ever did with this amp, how did you learned ? " 
Inside, i felt really, really proud. I said to myself "Damn right i know how to play guitar *super proud* "

(and then i realized i only travelled 0,001% of the life-long path of becoming the musician i know i can be out of work, and ....ing discipline  all the way to ....ing excellence) 

and ... 

You know what, i just realized why i didn't had many girlfriends since this POS manipulator chick did hurt me a lot. Who was I to quit ? I don't know, but what i know is who i am is a guy who lives to win and makes his dreams come true. 

Thanks for the existence of this thread, thank you for reading me. All of this is my humble opinion and is subjective, and i don't judge anyone. It's just ... it seems to be a worldwide demotivation day, and i had to transmit my energy of "NEVER QUIT" to as many people as i could think of. 

I'm off to add one more dan to my imaginary guitar teacher belt, dan of honor for actually giving a shit about my students, and i will be searching this photo of john petrucci practising scales. He's on a stool, with his guitar, metronome, and music stand, and this image represents to me exactly what i feel like : even god himself had to practise and still needs to be perserverent and work hard, because it's ....in rock discipline, just like in martial arts. 

Oh, by the way, once, one of my fellow students in my dojo said to my teacher "yeah, i lack motivation ... " my instructor then grabbed him, ippon seoi nage ... and asked gently "do you feel the lack of motivation now ? " . 

Result : the guy didn't quit. 

And i say : BEST INSTRUCTOR EVER. Of course, his lessons were more like full-on martial training and this guy was kind of hardcore (which was good, we were an excellent dojo) and this was judo, not some relaxing yoga-ish jazzercise. So it's relevant to project a skilled partner onto the tatami if he says such nonsense (it doesnt hurt). But this message is so strong, because sometimes, just don't allow yourself to quit. Ippon-seoi-nage yourself and then ask yourself if you *really* wanna quit : do you have the right to say this ? Who are you to say you are quitting, because it seems you're not ready to leave the dojo, it seems. You are free to go, but just know what you are leaving behind, including all your efforts to go where you are : are your sure you want to quit ? 


And that's my loooooong, angry post   (didn't knew i had so much character ... i surprise myself). 


thanks again for reading, pretty sure half of it is my inner "hardcore judo instructor" freely expressing itself, so take all of this with a grain of salt. (but i'm leaving it the way it is anyway, at least the message is clear and loud) .


Also, it's a forum post, but also a letter i just wrote to myself, as i mark my own words deep in my soul "never quit" : i have so many things myself that are hard : losing weight, starting musculation, practising guitar, building a good reliable business, and find myself a girl. All of this requires huge amounts of motivation as i'm a pile of fat sitting over a chair with so many regrets, doubts, fears and other crap inside of me that just weight a ....ing ton, and the only way to overcome all this is mere willpower. Because under all the heavy, dense and smelly pile of negative stuff is a great human being with a shitload of potential, and i won't let that potential go to waste because the human being is being a "she broke my heart, i'm broken, my life is over, it's been so long i didn't had an actual girlfriend" and a " i have no talent" kind of wimp. That's not the real me. The real me wouldn't let that happen, and never will, the real me has found a new strenght. 

And this strenght is just what i need to : get my student back, buy a screw for my home trainer, practise these frank gambale exercises i wanted to practise for age but can't get myself to work on because i'm all "oh these are hard and don't sound so good" (yeah, and what if i told you you have to, because they will be extremely profitable to your playing, thus allowing you to play licks that today seem insane ? ) .


----------



## metalmonster

(sorry for the double post) 

just re-read myself, actually i feel like i make a lot of sense, and am not that angry, actually, it's another emotion: MOTIVATION !


----------



## Demiurge

Unserious complaint:

My cats finally figured out that laser light is not a supernatural occurrence but rather the product of a device wielded by their human. As a result, one of my cats will not leave me alone- he's like a crack addict and I the dealer. I'm trying to figure out how to make him fat and lazy like my other cat without making the fat cat even fatter. _Why do bad things happen to reasonably-okay people?!_


----------



## Mason Bruce

I got in shape for this event a couple weeks and now I've slide all the way back down again. I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## asher

I can't believe how many people on this board are blindly calling every objection and response to Vik "counter-hate" 

(if you want to argue it, head to one of the threads, where I and others have shown how it isn't ad nauseam)


----------



## Fiction

Have a feeling I've been stooged on a bass I bought on eBay. Not really worried, because paypal and eBay are very helpful to buyers, but it sucks because it was a model I've wanted for years, and it popped up for a great price.. Not cheap enough to be fishy, but cheap enough to make me take the plunge.. I'll give it another week and see if he replies and if not I'll just contact paypal to reverse the funds.


----------



## asher

Brain spinning in circles, mood crashing, want to go home and curl up and shut down.

Fvcking anxietydepressive stlye episodes.


----------



## AliceLG

I checked my balance yesterday and realized that for the first time since I've been financially independent from my family (almost 10 years now) there is, to put it lightly and jovially, waaaaaaaaaaaay too much month at the end of the money


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

asher said:


> Brain spinning in circles, mood crashing, want to go home and curl up and shut down.
> 
> Fvcking anxietydepressive stlye episodes.


You feeling ok?


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> You feeling ok?



Wasn't then  There's a whole bunch of life stuff I'm not particularly happy with, and when stress piles up and anxiety starts running, and I can't derail that, I start to depressive style close up/shut down. Or borderline clinical depressive anyhow.

Thanks though dude! I'm sure I'll come in at some point when I feel up to it and drop a storytime vent post.


----------



## Grindspine

AndruwX said:


> I'm pretty ....ing mad right now, but because I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.
> Listen, I am a Medicine student but I only started studying it because my dad told me that it was going to be a beautiful and fun experience, also he's a surgeon, me being a doctor would make me rich immediately after graduating.
> 
> The thing is, MEDICINE IS SUCH A NIGHTMARE, doggammit, there's a lot to study and memorize and everything is so boring and I am not even a little interested in learning all this shit. I mean yes is difficult, but is even worse doing it forced.
> 
> Now I think I just ruined my life, when I graduated High School I wanted to study Systems Engineering , but is well know that graduating as an Engineer in this country will give you a ticket straight to unemployment. I want to change my career, in my opinion I still have time, but my parents were so devastated when I told them, and every time I remind them that I hate this shit they just insult me and call me names, it was too much asking for comprehension?
> 
> Now I'm stuck and I'm not studying for my tests because depression and hate. Wasting my ....ing time and my precious life... I mean yes, I'm gonna have a job and lot of money if I become a doctor... *but at what cost?*
> 
> God fvcking dammit, I hate this country.


 

I have worked in three hospital positions over the last eight years and have grown to be incredibly unhappy at each of them.

I am really close to leaving my current job even if I don't have another lined up.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

asher said:


> Brain spinning in circles, mood crashing, want to go home and curl up and shut down.
> 
> Fvcking anxietydepressive stlye episodes.



Anxiety sucks, I'm dealing with a lot of it with the wedding almost a month away. I've had two "friends" back down as groomsmen and two more who probably won't be able to rent a tux. My fiancee is is in "go" mode, and it's all she wants to talk about. My boss, who is also a close family friend, is the officiant and I hear all about it at work, too. No sleep, headaches, forgetting what day it is, not having a lot of time to play my new 8, no time to record new music. Sit is getting bonkers and is only gonna get worse. 

We will survive.


----------



## Don Vito

Whipped up a shit breakfast this morning, and now my body is paying the price. Not a good way to start off my Friday but oh well.


----------



## AxeHappy

asher said:


> Brain spinning in circles, mood crashing, want to go home and curl up and shut down.
> 
> Fvcking anxietydepressive stlye episodes.




Basically this, but not having been home, or seeing any family, friends, or my Lady Love since early January. And clinical depression. *sigh*


----------



## Seybsnilksz

My capo is very gone.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I was going to go see Primus here in my town tonight. But I guess not anymore. Tickets are sold out, and whatever ones that are being scalped on the streets are too expensive.

So...then I made plans to go see &#8224;&#8224;&#8224; here in my town tonight. But I guess not anymore. It would cost me $30 once I get there, and that is just too much money for only one DECENT band. (&#8224;&#8224;&#8224; is only "decent", not great, because the project is only popular because of Chino Moreno being in it.) Plus, no one I know is going to be at that show.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I somehow managed to lose my camera's USB cable...and then my camera decided it wanted to go for a quick swim in Lake Erie


----------



## blastgatr

My girlfriend is PMS'ing and normally she's chill as can be when she is but because of finals weeks coming up, she's freaking out and taking it out on me. And yesterday, my mother was diagnosed with advanced breast cancer and that tying in with finals week coming up and my girlfriend being all bleh, I'm pretty stressed and depressed. But I have to be the man of the house, since no one else can hold themselves together.


----------



## AxeHappy

Mother ....ing house I stay at during my off shift week doesn't have a ....ing cheese grater. 

Who doesn't own a ....ing cheese grater. I've been looking forward to making this nachos for 3 ....ing weeks and you don't own a ....ing cheese grater. 

Son of a bitch of a bastard. 

*grates cheese with a knife with grumbling profanities*


----------



## Necris

Coming between a man and his nachos is never a good idea.


----------



## AxeHappy

Especially considering I eat like a freaking saint most the time (lost over 6 inches off my waist since October while working at a place that provides you all the free food you want 24/7 and has the desseets at entrance to the bag up room... ....ing jerks), to come between me and my rare making of delicious sinful food! ​


----------



## Khaerruhl

Im fvcking annoyed, and righteously angry at the company that takes care of my medicine. For one month they neglected me, and when they do renew the prescription, I get the wrong dose!!


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm on a train without toilet and i need to go so bad =( Worst part is that we're just standing in front of the stop i need to get off.


----------



## Veldar

My best friend broke up with her boyfriend and I thought she was dropping hints that she liked me, turns out she likes my friend that plays guitar in my band, oh the joys of being a teenage male.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## asher

Veldar said:


> My best friend broke up with her boyfriend and I thought she was dropping hints that she liked me, turns out she likes my friend that plays guitar in my band, oh the joys of being a teenage male.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


 

Unpossible.

Chicks never go for the bassist!


----------



## blastgatr

asher said:


> Unpossible.
> 
> Chicks never go for the bassist!



The sad truth of life as a bassist


----------



## Veldar

I sing as well in the band. 

I've felt sick since friday because of it, were keeping everything the same and she's not going to do anything about liking the guy, but I haven't been able to eat or anything which might help since I'm somewhat fat.


----------



## blastgatr

Veldar said:


> I sing as well in the band.
> 
> I've felt sick since friday because of it, were keeping everything the same and she's not going to do anything about liking the guy, but I haven't been able to eat or anything which might help since I'm somewhat fat.



Is she aware of how you feel?


----------



## Veldar

yeah we talked about it on facebook last night.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Defi

I'm not mad, but I certainly am confused why I was banned for a week and given the following reason "Dealers is not OT." Mods so busy banning people they don't have time to type out a coherent explanation?

More towards mad than anything else on the spectrum I guess, especially since I was trying to sell a guitar.


----------



## asher

Defi said:


> I'm not mad, but I certainly am confused why I was banned for a week and given the following reason "Dealers is not OT." Mods so busy banning people they don't have time to type out a coherent explanation?
> 
> More towards mad than anything else on the spectrum I guess, especially since I was trying to sell a guitar.



PM a mod and ask?


----------



## Defi

asher said:


> PM a mod and ask?


While I was banned I used the "contact us" link on the homepage. That was a week ago and no response.


----------



## asher

Defi said:


> While I was banned I used the "contact us" link on the homepage. That was a week ago and no response.



I don't even see that 

Straight PMing a mod is always the advice to that though. I'm pretty sure they try to get back to those. I have no idea where the Contact Us messages go.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

PAY MFING PAL. They want me to provide a COPY of my SS card. FAXED COPY. They already have the number and my Drivers license! They have since frozen my account, which I was not aware of until AFTER I had bought an item on ebay. AND since ebay is through Paypal it wouldn't even let me use my freaking credit card since that's the one they have on file. I can't close my account, remove my card, or do anything until I give them my SS card, which I refuse to do FOR A DAMN GOOD REASON.

TL;DR I have been banned from ever buying things on the internet again. 

F*** you paypal

F*** you


----------



## blastgatr

I just realized that too many teenage guys date women strictly for sex and not an actual relationship with the person. I mean I just got out of an empty relationship that was all hate and sex and am now in a much better caring one, WITHOUT sex, and am 1000% happier. F...in' teenage male hormones. Pisses me off.


----------



## DredFul

Probably aced my social studies test.













NOOOOOT 

I don't understand how you can write more than one page about inflation


----------



## blastgatr

DredFul said:


> Probably aced my social studies test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOT
> 
> I don't understand how you can write more than one page about inflation



Start writing about balloons instead of economics.


----------



## MikeH

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/271085-i-just-let-go-my-job.html#post4043919


----------



## Don Vito

Well I'm not mad as much I am bummed, that a band I wanted to see left the tour right before their show here.


----------



## asher

blastgatr said:


> Start writing about balloons instead of economics.



You could write a short book on inflation in the States, but I don't know what the discourse about it looks like there (aside from some broad problems with it re: EU/Euro)


----------



## Jzbass25

Not necessarily mad but my chronic migraines have been affecting my memory so I'm having trouble remembering anything and I'm having bad aphasia so even if I can remember what I was going to say, I can't convey that message.


----------



## blastgatr

I just remembered how quickly the Space Marine multiplayer died. That game was awesome.  sigh


----------



## caskettheclown

Everything I get excited about gets delayed , every single time. Sometimes its only a few hours, other times its a few days/weeks. SICK OF IT.

Sick of the white trash drug addicts coming into the store I work at asking "You guys got them rose pipes" while scratching their imaginary scabs till it bleeds. Rose pipes are the meth/crack pipes we sell. Part of me wants to chain them to the roof under the hot sun with no food or water till they are clean, but I know that wrong etc etc etc


----------



## stevexc

I was listening to Rainbow... then I remembered. More sad than mad


----------



## blastgatr

So we have a block schedule at my high school, and on Day 1, I have Lunch A, which you would think is nice. But I have no friends in this lunch. Literally none. So instead of sitting alone I go to the library and work on schoolwork and listen to music and such. Well they closed the library to lunch students for the remainder of the year, so I have to sit at a table by myself. And I don't mean I'm sitting at a table with other people I don't know at the table. I'm literally at the only completely empty table in the cafeteria. I feel like a reject.


----------



## asher

ed: i'm stupid


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm making state test for teachers.

Teachers then order said test.

Then loose them and blame me.

Me pissed.


----------



## Nats

I'm mad because a pop band wore a Misfits shirt. Grrr.


----------



## DredFul

Nats said:


> I'm mad because a pop band wore a Misfits shirt. Grrr.



That's actually pretty cool if they listen to Misfits. But then again some girls wear Nirvana shirts and don't even know it's a band.


----------



## MFB

DredFul said:


> That's actually pretty cool if they listen to Misfits. But then again some girls wear Nirvana shirts and don't even know it's a band.



That's cause it's a state of mind, brah


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

It is only the fifth month of the year 2014, and Buckethead has already released 20 "albums" since the year started. 20! (I use the term "albums" loosely here.)

I have NOT listened to a single one, but I can promise that every single track is endless improvised noodling and all sounds the same.

And each album is available on a cheap hand-burned blank white CD that Buckethead will scribble on for a ridiculous amount of money because he feels the need to put out absolute shit constantly in order to continually usurp his fans who actually pay money to buy. (I think this is where illegal downloading should be allowed...when the artist is trying TOO HARD in the wrong way to fight against it.)

All the respect is officially gone. (Shame because Buckethead was my idol growing up when I was first learning how to play, and you can hear a touch of his style in my lead chops.)

More disappointed than mad. Buckethead used to have skill and chops and be a seriously good songwriter. Now he resorts to putting out 30-minute tracks of endless shitty improvisation on the same two or three licks over and over and over in hopes that fans will buy so that he can pay his way a bit. (Suggestion: how's about going on tour instead? Or is being 100% independent and working out of home really that hard?)


----------



## groverj3

I had posted in the "why you are happy right now" thread that I got a 4.0 in grad school this semester.

JK, I was off by 1.75 points in one class. 1.75 POINTS!!!


----------



## AxeHappy

I haven't gotten more than 4 hours sleep a night in 4 days now. And none so far tonight. And I start work in less than 3 hours. 


.....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kinda mad because I jokingly invited one of my army friends to come drinking at my place tonight but now he's really coming and with two other guys I don't really know. I don't really mind it but they're all more about getting laid than drinking and I'm not really into that stuff so now I'm freaking out that they're going to bring some girls to my house (as were planning to hit the night club later tonight).


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Kinda mad because I jokingly invited one of my army friends to come drinking at my place tonight but now he's really coming and with two other guys I don't really know. I don't really mind it but they're all more about getting laid than drinking and I'm not really into that stuff so now I'm freaking out that they're going to bring some girls to my house (as were planning to hit the night club later tonight).


Un-virgins


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Stuff about Buckethead



One of my friends loves Buckethead and often plays his stuff on his iHome when we play video games. He keeps trying to get me into him (he's not a musician) but I'm just not interested. Buckethead actually bores me a lot, only good for background music for Halo matches.


----------



## Necris

My sisters boyfriend is an arrogant, disrespectful, irresponsible freeloader and I'm ....ing sick of him.


----------



## UncurableZero

My graduation test in English had 5 mistakes in the answer sheet. Like for real?! These people can't do anything right. 
Best of all they implied that Tom Selleck actually played Indiana Jones in the original film and it never got noticed for the ONE YEAR the government organizations had to make this test.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Was really looking forward to doing some work on my guitar builds this weekend but I came down with a pretty nasty cold last night and I barely slept last night. Today is basically a wash.  Also the one night I can stream Game of Thrones after it airs instead of waiting until Monday, they aren't even airing it. Well, here's to hoping I feel better tomorrow and Monday and can at least be productive. Some long weekend.


----------



## Jarmake

I'm mad at myself for drinking yesterday. I've got an incredible hangover. One of the worst ever.


----------



## AxeHappy

One of my best friends just confided in me, that aside from the ridiculous emotional and mental abuse her boyfriend visits on her, he has taken to hitting her. Even threw her by the throat one time.

This girl is around 5'2" and weighs maybe 100 pounds wet. And is the most ridiculously nice person ever. Like to the point where it is almost a character flaw.

And I'm across the country unable to murder this pathetic excuse for a human being who would ever harm her.

Words can not express my rage. How upset I am. How useless I feel. How wrong this is. 

I have responded to her confiding in me, and given my history my words will hopefully carry enough weight to give her the push she needs. If she confided in me that means she knows it is wrong and is looking for support get out right? 

I want to cry and break heavy mining equipment with my fists at the same time.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I hope she leaves him.


----------



## AxeHappy

Me too.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm trying to sell some gear on Craigslist.

I have an item listed for $300, and some dipshit emails me saying: "Will you take $50 for it?"

..........................

Oi mate, go kindly f_u_ck your own face!


----------



## pink freud

They say flossing is good for your teeth.

Not when it pops out a filling...


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm so pissed off at my aunt right now. No, I will bring our dog in the house whenever I feel like it when it it's almost 100 degrees outside with little to no shade. I will not help kill a harmless animal just because you don't like the dog.

I'm about to make HER go sit her ass out in this heat with a small water dish for hours. See how she likes it.


----------



## rectifryer

Because I just woke up from a lucid dream and realized that existance is a state of mind so none of this bullshit is necessary.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

4 ....ing exams in a row tomorrow.... FedEx still hasn't delivered my new cabinet so I can't set up my new amps. Last three months have been easy as hell and then in May the teachers decided to finally teach the stuff they were supposed to teach us way back when and dump assloads of projects and exams on us ontop of AP exams and Regents.... T.T


----------



## Winspear

Downloaded a 10 day demo of a noise removal plugin back in December. Was so happy with it I bought it there and then and have been using it ever since. Had my computer reset it's hardware ID last week and had to reauthorize a few softwares. No problem, until there's no record of this particular one existing anywhere. Nothing on my user account, can't find payment for it in my bank or paypal. What  
I've sent a begging email but I'm not expecting much luck there  It's wasn't cheap either...With the lack of payment history I think I'm going crazy.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Female anatomy


----------



## Jarmake

Again mad at myself. This time for postponing a date with a dentist. I hate going to dentist and it has made me postpone it for several years. Now my wisdom tooth cracked to pieces and it hurts like nothing before. I had an absolutely horrible night, couldn't sleep at all, painkillers won't work at all and the rest of my wisdomteeth is a bit higher than the next one, so every time I close my mouth my upper wisdom teeth collides with the angry mofo on the lower jaw. Thank god for netflix, I did somewhat enjoy quite many episodes of regular show last night.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Slept for 14 hours last night.. I wanted get rid of my sleep debt but not by completely ....ing up my sleep pattern.


----------



## asher

Spent like two hours trying to go to sleep again last night. This week's been like this. Not okay with a work deadline tomorrow...


----------



## Grindspine

Got back from a great vacation to Tennessee with my girlfriend... After one day back on the job, I am miserable.

I am so mad that I have not gotten interviews for the many places I have applied. Though maybe frustrated is more accurate.


----------



## synrgy

Rant forthcoming..

People. I deal with "the public", and have been for roughly 5 years straight without interruption. It's badly warping my perception of humanity.

There's the most simple stuff, the stuff I should be able to roll off my back, but can't:

ME: Thanks for calling. This is Carl, how may I help you?
THEM: May I have your name, please?
ME:  (I wanna snap, "What did I JUST say?!")

preface to this one= I have an annoyingly deep, resonant voice, and at my job I speak deliberately, with annunciation. 
ME: Thanks for calling. This is Carl, how may I help you?
THEM: Could you speak up, please?
ME: (not changing my volume or tone of voice in any way what-so-ever) I'll do my best.
THEM: Thank you, that's great.
(I want to snap, "That's funny, because I didn't raise my voice at all. You were able to hear me just fine on the first pass, but you clearly like to begin all your phone interactions with this 'script' whether it's necessary or not.)

or

ME: Thanks for calling. This is Carl, how may I help you?
THEM: Hello?
ME:  (I wanna snap, "What did I JUST say?!")

or

ME: Thanks for calling. This is Carl, how may I help you?
THEM: Yeah, my name's Bob...
ME: ...
THEM:...
ME: ...And.. How may I help you?
THEM: I have an account with you...
ME:...
THEM:...
ME: ...And.. What is the purpose of your call today? (I wanna snap, "Why do you keep stopping without giving me anything to work with?! You might as well be saying nonsense like 'Coffee maker dinosaur riff-raff bumblesnout!'!! Who taught you how to converse this way?! Not every empty, fractured sentence you spew warrants a verbal response or confirmation!!"

Not to mention all the times people interrupt me, when I'm in the middle of doing my best to answer questions or concerns they've presented to me.

But that's the "micro-view". Pulling back to "macro" is where the real damage is being done. My company's demographic is predominately middle-age to senior. Coming in, I naively presumed this would mean I would be dealing with a relatively reasonable, responsible swathe of the populous. I couldn't have been more wrong.

It is a literally _infinite_ parade of irresponsibility. The vast majority of these folks display a complete unwillingness to think, or to take any kind of responsibility whatsoever for their own actions (or more specifically, their own purchases). It is exceedingly rare that any one of these people is honest, forthcoming, responsible, or even _pleasant_. They all come at me like I personally put a gun to their head and forced them to purchase a product from my company, and that they have _no idea_ how the purchase was made (we apparently used _divinity_ to figure out their billing information), and that we're proprietors of pure wrongdoing, for having charged them for their own willful purchase, or having fulfilled the terms of service they agreed to when making said purchase. It's never "I purchased.."; it's always "YOU PEOPLE CHARGED ME FOR.."

One of my favorites is the constant use of "my money". In short, once you purchase something, the funds you used to purchase that something cease to be _yours_. That's how commerce works - I don't make the rules..

Another gem is "one-time subscription", as if that isn't a contradiction-in-terms. The nature of a subscription is to recur - otherwise, it's not a subscription.

Anyway, I could go on for pages and pages, but I'll just stop here and summarize that dealing with the public is soul-devouring occupation.

*edit* One more pet-peeve: Nearly every English-speaking caller with an exceedingly common name or email address volunteers the spelling. "That's b-o-b, at g-m-a-i-l, dot c-o-m..", which is kind of annoying because it makes me feel like they presume I'm an idiot. On the other side of the coin, nearly every thickly accented caller just presumes I'll know how to spell their polysyllabic, vowel-less string of throat noises, which is equally annoying because it makes me feel like they presume I'm fluent in multiple foreign languages.

And finally, I really, really hate the phrase "I have a question." That's a complete waste of time. Just ask the question, no preface required.


----------



## asher

Tournament had 15-17 people preregistered. 8 showed up. Lost in the finals anyhow because of a combination of shitty reffing and me lacking the focus to adjust and come up with answers. I feel like I'm losing an edge of focus in the rest of life too. I think it eloped with my ability to sleep normally - the last week and a half or so it's taking over an hour to get to sleep, closer to two, I'll wake up, I have to prop up to keep the reflux from being a bitch...


Uggggggh.


----------



## Electric Wizard

synrgy said:


> Rant forthcoming..


Oh .... man. I worked at a call center for sporting goods catalogs in highschool. I think I lasted six months, I just couldn't deal with the people. People get such an attitude on the phone, I wasn't able to not take it personally. Kudos for being able to stick it out for so long.


----------



## Murmel

All of Lana Del Rey's really good songs are 'unreleased' and not featured on any albums. Which makes it a bitch to get a hold of them.


----------



## BusinessMan

Because my mother and sister are bitches to me whenever I speak to them. I don't say anything rude or anything like that but whenever I speak around these b!tches conflict arises.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My vacation for the rest of the week was supposed to start at around 4pm tomorrow but now it starts after 7pm because I was assigned to control traffic tomorrow.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> My vacation for the rest of the week was supposed to start at around 4pm tomorrow but now it starts after 7pm because I was assigned to control traffic tomorrow.


And after all that food you provided them. Unacceptable.


----------



## asher

So last night I downloaded Keepass and overhauled all my passwords to much much stronger things. I saved my database file to Onedrive so I can access it from work too, at least until Chrome learns all the new 20character randomly generated passwords.

Well, it didn't sync, so I'm locked out of all my email until I manage to go home ><


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

F... you, anxiety! GO AWAY!


----------



## asher

Preciousyetvicious said:


> F... you, anxiety! GO AWAY!



I know that feel


----------



## flint757

Computer has been messed up since I took it apart a few days ago. Only just got it working again a few minutes ago.

Helped a friend with house repairs this weekend and ended up sick from dehydration. Working in an attic during a Texas summer is just awful.

Doubled my dose of Vyvanse last Sunday and while it helped with my sense of clarity the come down was beyond ....ing rough. I now know what it feels like to be clinically depressed and it is just not fun at all. To feel empty inside and hopeless for literally no reason at all just blows. Luckily as the medicine left my system I went back to normal, but it was rough for about 4 or 5 hours and now I don't know what to do about my ADHD medication. It also made me really edgy and I already have a temper so that is no bueno.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Looking for house to rent as 22yearold with no credit and no "job" but a pocket full of cash is pretty hard and upseting


----------



## SnowfaLL

If you guys have been watching the news.. Moncton (my home town) just had a ....ing nutjob walk around with 2 rifles, killed 3 RCMP officers and injured two more, and still hasnt been caught in almost 24 hours.. My whole family is on lockdown as my parents, grandparents on both sides and cousins all live within the area he is roaming. 

Ive never had anything happen in my life similar to this. The fear, anger, sadness, everything all together.. Ive talked to my family many times over the past day to check in and make sure everyone is alright, but until they find this ....er and shoot him, I cant even sleep. I'm 3 hours away in Halifax, but I can't believe my little home town is experiencing this tradegy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Today has just been a frustrating day. Tomorrow is another--hopefully better--day, though.


----------



## asher

Gah. Best wishes to your family, though I'm sure they will be fine.

Back to therapist I started seeing a bit in January. I predictably feel miserable nowm


----------



## stevexc

I haven't had a smoke in over a year and a half (October 25, 2012). WHY IS THE CRAVING HITTING ME SO HARD RIGHT NOW.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

drove over an hour to the BIG CITY,go to 6 music stores and 12 pawnshops can`t find a damn tube screamer......


----------



## tacotiklah

As happy as I am about getting great inspiration to write music, I'm upset with myself because everything else seems to have gotten pushed out of the way and it's negatively affecting me.
Also, having to sell my car and take public transportation again. I really hate life right now...


----------



## XxJoshxX

I keep dying in Traffic Racer.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I have a Launchpad that my girlfriend got me, it comes with Ableton, and I am not capable of figuring out how all of this sh!t works.


----------



## BlackMastodon

NickCormier said:


> If you guys have been watching the news.. Moncton (my home town) just had a ....ing nutjob walk around with 2 rifles, killed 3 RCMP officers and injured two more, and still hasnt been caught in almost 24 hours.. My whole family is on lockdown as my parents, grandparents on both sides and cousins all live within the area he is roaming.
> 
> Ive never had anything happen in my life similar to this. The fear, anger, sadness, everything all together.. Ive talked to my family many times over the past day to check in and make sure everyone is alright, but until they find this ....er and shoot him, I cant even sleep. I'm 3 hours away in Halifax, but I can't believe my little home town is experiencing this tradegy.



Really hope you and your family are OK and they catch this whack job before he hurts anyone else. Gun violence seems to be ridiculously frequent as of late.


----------



## synrgy

NickCormier said:


> If you guys have been watching the news.. Moncton (my home town) just had a ....ing nutjob walk around with 2 rifles, killed 3 RCMP officers and injured two more, and still hasnt been caught in almost 24 hours.. My whole family is on lockdown as my parents, grandparents on both sides and cousins all live within the area he is roaming.
> 
> Ive never had anything happen in my life similar to this. The fear, anger, sadness, everything all together.. Ive talked to my family many times over the past day to check in and make sure everyone is alright, but until they find this ....er and shoot him, I cant even sleep. I'm 3 hours away in Halifax, but I can't believe my little home town is experiencing this tradegy.



Any update? I sure hope you all made it through the night safely!

Reminds me of when the "DC Sniper" thing happened around here in my 20's. We were all terrified for weeks. All the press was talking about a "white work-van", and they're _everywhere_. Doesn't matter that by the time they caught him they figured out it wasn't a van _or_ white, but that didn't stop any of our hearts from skipping a beat every 30 seconds as another van went by.

People suck. I don't want to get into a thing about gun culture or mental health or any of that. People just ....ing suck. There's such a staggering lack of respect we all seem to have for the human family - or just _life_, generally - that we all share this fragile planet with.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I applied for a job last month, thought I was a total shoo-in. Have a graduate degree in a related field, very relevant professional experience, a friend at the company with basically the same education and experience...

Got turned down this morning with a two sentence email. 
Not even a phone interview, just nothing. I didn't think a more perfect opportunity would ever come up.


----------



## AxeHappy

....ing brutal man. 

I dropped my phone the night of the first day I was back in Ontario and broke the .... out of the screen. Worse, the electric underlay is not responsive. Not a big deal, I figure I would just pick the same model up used. 

But everybody seems to have moved it by the time I replied to their ad. Trying a store tomorrow hopefully. And then I will just have to buy whatever I can before I head back out to Alberta for my last two weeks with First.


----------



## pink freud




----------



## asher

because fvck my mild depression making it really stupid hard to focus on stuff at work which makes me feel way more unproductive than I already am.

annual employee reviews are tuesday. urrrrghhh.....

ed: not to mention just feeling shitty.


----------



## SnowfaLL

synrgy said:


> Any update? I sure hope you all made it through the night safely!
> 
> Reminds me of when the "DC Sniper" thing happened around here in my 20's. We were all terrified for weeks. All the press was talking about a "white work-van", and they're _everywhere_. Doesn't matter that by the time they caught him they figured out it wasn't a van _or_ white, but that didn't stop any of our hearts from skipping a beat every 30 seconds as another van went by.
> 
> People suck. I don't want to get into a thing about gun culture or mental health or any of that. People just ....ing suck. There's such a staggering lack of respect we all seem to have for the human family - or just _life_, generally - that we all share this fragile planet with.



He was finally caught at 12:30 AM last night.. 2 streets away from my parent's house. He surrendered. I can finally sleep now. It's insane, cause a lot of my friends know this guy, and there was INSANE signs he was gonna do this, but nothing "concrete" enough to report to police. God.

One thing though, he specifically targeted police. After he shot the first RCMP in the head, a civilian tried to help the officer and he waved the civilian away, basically implying "Get the .... away from here or you are next" - so its clear he was not just on a murdering rampage killing everyone in sight.. only police. In a twisted way, you almost feel safer knowing since I have no officers in my family, they would be fine. Such an awful tragedy, losing three of the great people protecting our city. 

But its over now, hes in custody and was just charged with 3 counts of first degree murder and 2 counts of attempted murder. I'm glad this guy will rot behind bars instead of taking the easy way out of being shot in the head by the police.


----------



## Necris

Bought a Hipshot X-tender for my bass, turns out the other tuners get in the way of it, so it's pretty much useless. I have other basses, but none that would take the new tuner. Oh well, I guess I'll hang on to it. 

Also:

My tendonitis is acting up again. It's been 5 years since it flared up last but I wasn't exactly missing it.  Looks like I won't be playing for a couple weeks (or until the weird tingly feeling in my wrist goes away).


----------



## Don Vito

There are no good Icona Pop t shirts


----------



## Skrapmetal

Because I wanna wire up my new BKP's but I'm still waiting on delivery of the new switch and pots. rabblerabblerabble.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Some low life decided to put a firework under my windshield wiper while i was at work last night and light it off. got a pea sized chunk missing now with cracks going from both sides, as well as burn marks on the glass and some melted shit where it was pinned down by the blade. 

....ing people........


----------



## Fiction

I only get to see my girlfriend once a week, and she's leaving next week until April next year...


----------



## asher

Oof. Where's she going/what's she doing?


----------



## BlackMastodon

She's got 3 major cities to rule and a conquest to plan and she just fired her most senior advisor. That's rough Fiction.  You'll get through it.


----------



## Don Vito

I have to listen to this while using the Verizon wireless website. That kind of mad.


----------



## BEADGBE7

My a/c is on the fritz and its gonna be 110 today in phoenix, az


----------



## asher

Drummer bailed on practice tonight. I'm missing Meshuggah/BTBAM on Tuesday because of this band, which I was going to go to with (former) ladyfriend, we theoretically are playing a show in a day under a month and haven't practiced as a unit since our last gig weeks ago. Fvcking frustrating.

Also depression. yay. fvck this shit.


----------



## TVasquez96

Like the ....ing idiot that I am, I'm doing my final project for AP music theory, its ....ing 12:10 a.m right now, I'm only half way done, and this shit is due today. Good news is I'm done with the hard part, but it's still time consuming and I'm irritable as .....


----------



## Fat-Elf

"I consider myself a good person."

Says the biggest asshole I've ever seen.


----------



## asher

expecting anyone to reciprocate with any active interest in my life, or you know, things that we talked about setting up, is too damn much effort or something.

I apparently barely have any actual friends here, or something.


----------



## Fat-Elf

What an actual fvck!? Last week I asked my parents to buy me a 13-set of guitar strings. Well, today I finally decided to change the strings. I looked at the package and the low E was only .54 inches! Like wtf, I've seen 12-sets with .60 low E. Why is it still such a quest to find thick enough strings for a 7-string guitar? We're living the 2014 when ERG guitars are probably more popular than regular 6-strings and even those noobs mostly use low tunings. Next time I'll just get bass strings...


----------



## Murmel

Fat-Elf said:


> We're living the 2014 when ERG guitars are probably more popular than regular 6-strings



Wat 

Ont: Bought a used Macbook Pro and everything went smoothly, super cool guy, then shipping decides to send it to the wrong side of the country. So while it was only 4 hours south from me at the time of shipping, it's now 10 hours south 

Should've had it thursday or friday this week, now I've had to wait the entire weekend and probably won't have it until tuesday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Wat



That was obviously as a joke but the market for 7- and 8-strings guitars is growing the whole time and with the guitars there of course comes the demand for strings but sadly all the stores around here are too retarded to actually realise this.


----------



## Murmel

I know the pain, unfortunately it'll probably stay this way for another couple of years until we get a new generation to run the stores. From my experience, shop owners lost their spark a long time ago and don't really care for new stuff anymore.

Although I see more ERGs hanging around than before, they usually don't carry decent strings or have any knowledge about them.

When I still played 7-strings I just bought a 10-46 or 10-52 and a separate B-string.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> When I still played 7-strings I just bought a 10-46 or 10-52 and a separate B-string.



That's what I'm also used to doing but the problem is that I usually can't find anything thicker than .60 which is a bit too thin for my taste so that's why this time I wanted to get a separate high E but that failed miserably. Maybe I should just start ordering all my strings from internet.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm mad because these college classes won't just disappear!


----------



## MFB

Liquid shits. Seriously, it was like my bowels were a fvcking waterslide for this thing to just leak off of into the bowl. I don't even know what caused it since I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## MesaBeno

MFB said:


> Liquid shits. Seriously, it was like my bowels were a fvcking waterslide for this thing to just leak off of into the bowl. I don't even know what caused it since I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary.



Sometimes bowels just be playin' mad games


----------



## RustInPeace

My drivers side window wont roll up and i just blew $100 on a new switch that didnt solve the problem  cant return the part either


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Liquid shits. Seriously, it was like my bowels were a fvcking waterslide for this thing to just leak off of into the bowl. I don't even know what caused it since I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary.



Just happened again, which makes shit #3 since ~9AM. Fantastic.


----------



## flint757

I'm so sick of people ignoring me, doubting me, and assuming I'm wrong or that I have ulterior motives, only to find out later on that I was right. 

Stupid thing is people come to me with their problems all the time. If you don't want my opinion or help then stop coming to me about it.

/rant


----------



## Bekanor

The used gear market in Australia is a shit place to try and trade an Axe Ultra/VHT 2:90 setup for something else. No love whatsoever and I'd like to think I'm being pretty scalable on options. Outright sales, trades for heads, trade the axe for say an E530 pre and a g major. 

I'd say "I never should have gotten rid of my Mark V" but it got me my PRS 513, plus it was a pain in the ass to take to gigs with the massive step down transformer it required (it was US voltage). 

I guess I'll keep chugging along with the Axe and try to save up for something else in the mean time, though on my current wage that will be a long time (I also want to put money away for some car mods). Ugh. Maybe it's time to look at my guitar collection and decide what I can live without (very little, I've whittled it down to my favourites, plus like me, nobody has any money to drop outright on gear, everything works off trades and I've traded myself into a very specific corner it seems).


----------



## Mprinsje

Half-time during Netherlands-Australia in the world cup, it's 1-1.


what the hell are they doing man, we should be able to win this easily. Damn Aussies.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I want to take NGD pics but it has been rainy all day. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Demiurge

Currently icing my hip. All of a sudden, a bunch of weird crampings & strains popping-up while running in the warm weather. Bah.


----------



## rectifryer

Because My fridge is intermittently failing and ruining 200$ of groceries at a time!

First world problems das life son


----------



## BEADGBE7

I've got a big chocolate cake and no milk..... actually a very serious problem to me right now


----------



## tacotiklah

Facebook seems to be down. Even after clearing my cache and cookies, then restarting the computer, I can't even get the sign in page to come up. Just an error page.


----------



## Fat-Elf

The second most important national holiday is this weekend and I have to spend it in the army. Watcing half the regiment going to home permanently today just makes it worse knowing I have to stand this shit for another 90 days.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> The second most important national holiday is this weekend and I have to spend it in the army. Watcing half the regiment going to home permanently today just makes it worse knowing I have to stand this shit for another 90 days.



In the longer view, that's not very long at all!

That still stinks though.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> The second most important national holiday is this weekend and I have to spend it in the army. Watcing half the regiment going to home permanently today just makes it worse knowing I have to stand this shit for another 90 days.


prayin 4 u man


----------



## asher

apparently for the purposes of parking tickets, both sides of the street are the same block. which is ....ing stupid.


----------



## BEADGBE7

because i drank to much last night and now my fingers can barely produce a decent lick


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I got reminded once again why I shouldn't get a crush on a girl. Love sucks, or more like the lack of it.


----------



## BEADGBE7

I'm just out of eggs

ha


----------



## Fiction

Commitment is hard. Falling is harder.


----------



## Pav

Woke up early for a class that was only supposed to be going on for the second half of the semester. Checked my registration over and over and over to make sure I had the right date, building and room. I show up this morning...and people are picking up graded midterms as though this shit had been going on since the beginning of the summer.  Wtf? Time to call an office and sit on the phone for an hour or two. Sigh.


----------



## asher

Drove 400 miles to fence like ass, screw my seeding, and then fence a guy from my club I fence all the time. Bah.


----------



## Church2224

Nevermind.


----------



## RustInPeace

Sigh... not so much mad but dissapointed. I've had a KM-7 on order for a few months now, and its supposed to arrive on the 11th, and I cant pay for it now. I've sold over $1100 worth of gear to pay for it and shit keeps coming up; bills, vehicle repairs, kids needing clothes, etc. and I've had to use my saved money for that. It sucks being a responsible adult sometimes!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I had this awesome add-on for Firefox which allowed me to scrobble anything on Youtube to last.fm in a second but I updated and now it makes me to listen the whole song before I can scrobble it. At this point I just want to get rid of my whole last.fm channel but it has become such an obsession for me.


----------



## stevexc

For whatever reason, I can't Like posts or give rep on this computer. Regardless of browser. probably something to do with the network here at work.


----------



## asher

at work.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My new computer gets Blue Screens of Death pretty sporadically while gaming and yesterday was particularly bad. Spent a lot of yesterday trying to find a solution and then got some help from a mod on the Windows forum. It's probably an issue with my RAM I'm thinking but I'm gonna try a clean install of Windows 7 and hope for the best.


----------



## asher

Back at work...


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> Back at work...



Back at army...


----------



## acrcmb

BlackMastodon said:


> My new computer gets Blue Screens of Death pretty sporadically while gaming and yesterday was particularly bad. Spent a lot of yesterday trying to find a solution and then got some help from a mod on the Windows forum. It's probably an issue with my RAM I'm thinking but I'm gonna try a clean install of Windows 7 and hope for the best.


Make sure your bios are upto date, i had a similair issue when I ran guitar software like guitar rig and pod farm and updating my bios fixed it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I found this awesome music production school program but all the studying would be done in English and I don't like the town where the school is located. 

Edit: Also, just heard that I didn't get into a school I applird for this spring. Way to put me down at the beginning of the week.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

you know as I age,I used to be brock samson...

Now I find myself turning into the Monarch.
I guess its time to start interviewing henchman,and call the guild...


----------



## asher

SCOTUS.

Also, woke up an hour and a half late because I slept through my alarms. Deadline today is why I was in all weekend!


----------



## tacotiklah

The keyboard on my laptop itself died. Now regardless of whatever key I press, it enters as the letter r. This makes Jess a sad panda.


----------



## BlackMastodon

acrcmb said:


> Make sure your bios are upto date, i had a similair issue when I ran guitar software like guitar rig and pod farm and updating my bios fixed it.


Also found out that my copy of Windows 7 that came with my Alienware won't work for this pcpc so I ordered a copy of that and will reformat and definitely will try to update the BIOS. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## MikeH

I bit the absolute shit out of my tongue yesterday, and now it's all stingy and hurty. So annoying.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finally find a BC Rich Zombie in my price range, only to find out when I went to see it in person that the previous owner ruined it for me by replacing the factory black hardware with super-gaudy gold hardware, right down to the damned pickup mounting rings. Oh well, the search continues.


----------



## AxeHappy

My bestest friend in the world, who also happens to be a fairly inactive member here, got t-boned by an asshole running a red light today. 

He claims to be okay. I'm not sure I believe. 

Upon telling me, his chief concern seemed to be making a fancy party we had planned. 

He got t-boned, and was worried about how it would effect me. 

I am so glad he is okay, and shocked at what I could ever possible have done to deserve such a friend. 

BUT .... PEOPLE WHO RUN RED LIGHTS! .... THEM ALL! IT'S SO ....ING COMMON! .... YOU!

I hate people who run yellow lights. ....ing assholes. An amber light means, "Clear the intersection," and the fine and demerit points on your licence (in Ontario) is identical to running a red light. 

Driving is the most dangerous thing your average person will do in their entire life. Stop being ....ing assholes and focus on driving and being safe. Waiting a minute and a half for the light to change is not going to make any difference in your life and not doing it may kill somebody. 

..... You.


----------



## Svava

Dear Verizon,

Stop putting the nice people out front to sell things and then put the passive-aggressive middle aged women in customer support to take out the frustrations of their tumultuous family life on me every time I call.

Furthermore, Mean Lady, you literally just have to sit in a chair and help me during the work day. That's your job. Please do not cop an attitude as if I'm asking you to go above and beyond the call of duty by answering my questions.

Sincerely,
Customer


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Trying to think of quick ways to get some money...and it's frustrating me....

I've pretty much sold all I own (even all my furniture and all my clothing for the most part - down to the bare essentials), and I can't find another job because I start school again in a month and finding a job that'll accept me only working for a super short amount of time is hard. Shoot, balancing two jobs and school is hard enough and will be impossible for me with this upcoming semester's classes.

I just really don't want to take out a loan and go into debt. I've been the kind of person to ALWAYS pay everything upfront, in cash. (If I can't afford it, then I don't need it.)

*sigh* car repairs...


----------



## Nats

I went for a walk during my lunch like I do every day, only today it's 100 degrees out. That's not a big deal. I can overlook my jeans suction cupping to my thighs and all, but my boxer fly ripped I guess and my junk kinda fell out of it while walking. So my jeans suction cupping to my thigh tacked my scrotum to my leg and with every step I take pulls on it more and more. Too many people around to do the gimpy gait/ball relief boxer pull so I just deal with the annoyance and increasing pain. Now I'm back at the office with a massive midsection/stomach pain that is just eating away at me.


----------



## Noxon

Nats said:


> I went for a walk during my lunch like I do every day, only today it's 100 degrees out. That's not a big deal. I can overlook my jeans suction cupping to my thighs and all, but my boxer fly ripped I guess and my junk kinda fell out of it while walking. So my jeans suction cupping to my thigh tacked my scrotum to my leg and with every step I take pulls on it more and more. Too many people around to do the gimpy gait/ball relief boxer pull so I just deal with the annoyance and increasing pain. Now I'm back at the office with a massive midsection/stomach pain that is just eating away at me.



Why not just go in the bathroom and handle shit?


----------



## Nats

No bathrooms outside, bro. I'm back and the situation is under control but I'll assume you're a guy and know that when you get hit in the sack that the pain lingers for a few. This was like getting kicked for 30 mins so it's taking a little longer to subside.


----------



## tacotiklah

Trying to find work sucks. I'm literally at this point right now...


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Also found out that my copy of Windows 7 that came with my Alienware won't work for this pcpc so I ordered a copy of that and will reformat and definitely will try to update the BIOS. Hopefully it helps.


You guys have much worse problems then me right now but just thought I'd rant on this some more.

So the copy I bought was another OEM copy.  I just caved and bought a Windows 8 Pro upgrade. I still get to use my student discount so it'll only cost me about $80. Could be worse. The process was just super frustrating. I'll just download some stuff to make it run like Windows 7.


----------



## Electric Wizard

tacotiklah said:


> Trying to find work sucks. I'm literally at this point right now...


I know that feel.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

you ever notice when "family BORROWS" money,stuff,etc... from you,it never gets paid back...


----------



## BornToLooze

Y'all have finally broken me. After years of hating Ibanez, I'm gassing so bad for an RG it's not even funny.


----------



## TheStig1214

I'm mad because despite my best efforts, I'm still single after about a year now. Worst part is the chick that cheated on me is fine. Tinder totally blows (no pun intended). All the cool chicks I know have BFs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because I need/want a new bass rig, and amps are too goddamned expensive here. Sure, I can afford to pay $1200 for a new head, but do I really want to pay $1200 for something that I _KNOW_ goes for $600 back in the US?

Hell-to-tha-naw.

Fvck.


----------



## asher

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Because I need/want a new bass rig, and amps are too goddamned expensive here. Sure, I can afford to pay $1200 for a new head, but do I really want to pay $1200 for something that I _KNOW_ goes for $600 back in the US?
> 
> Hell-to-tha-naw.
> 
> Fvck.



Laptop rig is go?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

asher said:


> Laptop rig is go?


 
My laptop speakers aren't quite loud enough for gigging 

Same pricing ridiculousness applies to anything I'd need to amplify my laptop.


----------



## metalmonster

I had her over the phone the other day.

Everything seemed FINE. We were talking about stuff and all. 

A fraction of a minute later, i get a break-up message.


You know what ? I'm DEAD SURE this is for another guy. Can't be for me, it's not logical and her arguments like "we live so far away" don't match with the reality of things (1h in the bus is no long distance. It's only 30min on the road with a car, or 2h or walking. It's not long distance). 

So i'm left with 2 options : 
1) that text is for me : she's a lunatic . 
2) that text ain't for me : she was cheating on me all along and that explains A LOT. But she left the guy. and i had the message. so our relationship is over anyway. 

Both have the same end result: i'm pissed 

Plus, i didn't even get the chance to .... her since she cancelled our date, but still said "i love you" over the phone. to quote the movie trainspotting : "they feel... like ....ing watermelons" So i'm even more pissed. 

Worst thing is : actually, it's not that bad and i'm already over this. And it reminds me how hard it was when *this psycho bitch* made me believe i was the father of her daughter. 2 awful years.
There was no daughter, but i had to take my balls and check for myself. There never was any kid.
Funny i'm over this. Took years for the nightmares and anxiety crisis to go away, years when i was, of course, single and lonely, but most of all, wrecked. And funny now this kind of break-up doesn't even affect me, i'm angry because it's stupid and stupidity drives me crazy, but i'm not even mad ... 

And that's what drives me mad this morning. The only thing that could soothe me a bit would be a shower, a cup of coffee and to find a one-night-stand.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

My buddy and I had to leave our band to focus on another music project at the moment because its requiring more time at the moment. I respectfully told the vocalist that we would have to leave and wished them the best of luck. He came back with something along the lines of "best of luck to you too but this opens a bunch of options for us without people crying over it." Naturally I asked what he meant by that and it started a whole massive fight. This fight consisted of him bashing my friend and threatening me. Also, according to him, I'm an immature elitist and I need to grow up because I don't like The Devil Wears Prada, Capture the Crown, insert generic -core band name here (I like bands like Periphery, Protest the Hero, Animals As Leaders, The Faceless and many other bands). I tried to be nice and respectful but I can't stand it when I have some guy openly bashing one of my best friend. Sorry for the rant story, I just can't believe some people.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Guitar Porn sucks.

They are a bunch of power-hungry scam artists who insist that they are trying to "help players" when in actuality they are not. (Shit, now they are even trying to charge money?...)

They've screwed me over (twice now in their Gear Exchange on Facebook), and they are trying to screw over three of my friends on Facebook as well.

I also find it stupid that all the admins on their Gear Exchange are a bunch of kids between the ages of 18-23. -.-


----------



## MFB

Dude, Guitar Porn is run by two of the most notorious flippers and were members here for some time until they finally got permabanned.


----------



## JEngelking

The person who wired the guitar I acquired (used) most recently wired the three way pickup selector switch the opposite of how it should be, so when the switch is flipped toward you, it's actually on the bridge pickup rather than the neck. I've been ignoring it till now, but I'm working on a song that has some wide strums, and my pinky keeps hitting the switch and putting it to the neck pickup. It's frustrating when recording.


----------



## Bekanor

Tired of eating the most amount of shit of anyone in this organisation. I get paid .... all and am expected to bust ass and exceed projected outcomes. 

I need a new ....ing job. 

My task from the CEO today: Find a cost-effective way to refurbish and sell off PC hardware that is no longer utilised. Yeah sweet, I'll get right on that, hours spent scraping off company data to turn around and sell machines that are almost a decade old for what, $50 a piece? They run like shit and I can't justify the time or licensing cost to do a reinstall of Windows on each machine. Add to that as soon as the whinging old bats in the call centre buy them from us, I'm going to be inundated with complaints that "It's so slow can you fix it?" no matter how many huge, all-caps notifications I put out saying "No guarantees, no returns, no repairs".

This is the mark of my perceived value to this place.


----------



## flint757

Found out today that the cataract in my left eye is progressive and one popped up dead center in my right eye over the past year. Here's to a couple years of progressively blurrier and blurrier vision until I can barely see before I can get the surgery to remedy it. Hopefully I still have insurance when the time comes because that shit is expensive.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MFB said:


> Dude, Guitar Porn is run by two of the most notorious flippers and were members here for some time until they finally got permabanned.



That explains a lot...

Speaking of flipping...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just 

It's one of those days...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Just
> 
> It's one of those days...





I spent all of yesterday cleaning up someone else's sloppy modelling work. Ugh.


----------



## asher

And doing it today, too.

FOLLOW BEST PRACTICES DAMMIT


----------



## flexkill

But.....but.....what happened?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I received my new cabinet today...

...and UPS annihilated it while it was in transit. 

Worst day I've had in a long time.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Band practice cancelled again, after being moved from Tuesday. Makes two weeks no practice and we have a reunion show next Friday, where im "unveiling" my 8 string for the first time. I know we can pull through okay without practice but I keep getting my hopes up just to have cancelation after cancelation. 

Poo


----------



## BusinessMan

My fvcking "best" friend bailed on me again for his chemistry homework (I know for a fact he does it last minute, we've been friends for practically our entire lives) on a Friday Instead of going to see septicflesh and fleshgod apocalypse (worst of all,on a damn Friday when there's The entire weekend to get that shit done!). This isn't the first time this fvckin has pulled this shit and I'm getting fvckin tired of it. So, either I have to go by myself and possibly get shot in downtown ABQ by myself, or not go and be bored as shit. Maybe my friend Daniel can go... 
Also my mother and sister and just starting shit it's me at this point. Hadn't seen my mom in 2 days and the firs thing she says to me is that I'm the cause of her stress (who says that to someone they haven't seen in 2 days?). Sorry for the rant guys.


----------



## BusinessMan

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I received my new cabinet today...
> 
> ...and UPS annihilated it while it was in transit.
> 
> Worst day I've had in a long time.



Now that sucks. Hopefully it was insured or you can return it?


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> Band practice cancelled again, after being moved from Tuesday. Makes two weeks no practice and we have a reunion show next Friday, where im "unveiling" my 8 string for the first time. I know we can pull through okay without practice but I keep getting my hopes up just to have cancelation after cancelation.
> 
> Poo



Yeah dude I know that feeling. Our drummer's gotten completely slammed with real life and scheduling problems... we're playing a small show tomorrow at a party we're throwing, and tonight was our second full practice as a unit since our battle of the bands thing in mid May 

Living with the bassist and other guitarist does help though.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> My laptop speakers aren't quite loud enough for gigging
> 
> Same pricing ridiculousness applies to anything I'd need to amplify my laptop.



Bummer. For some reason I assumed access to a PA or something.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

asher said:


> Bummer. For some reason I assumed access to a PA or something.



Perhaps at some venues, but I shouldn't assume all gigs I'll ever have will give me the option. Plus it'd mean sharing PA speakers with vocals and keyboards, so that might be bad news bears.


----------



## BlackMastodon

They erased the summer rep thread from existence before I got to rep all my homies.


----------



## skeels

Man, I'm mad because SSO is down. I go there all the time and those guys get me through some tough times. Without it, I go on these other stupid web sites. I am so upset. It's been. ... waitaminnit.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BusinessMan said:


> Now that sucks. Hopefully it was insured or you can return it?



No insurance that I'm aware of. (Not sure if the seller purchased it.)

And the seller was independent, so I know he doesn't want a return. (He did a DAMN good job packing the cab thoroughly though with all the bubble wrap and newspaper and such. The cab even came with a padded slipcover. But that didn't stop UPS from damaging it. No sir.)

Speaking of which, I just got off the phone with UPS's damage claims department and did an inspection and answered questions. Hoping for the best.

In the meantime, I'm going to be repairing the cab myself because I can't wait around for their load of horseshit. (I can only hope that at least I'll get a refund on the cost of shipping.)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because of lack of sleep. Seriously, much more annoying than you would believe when you've got like 3 hours of sleep 5 days straight and you've spent the days sweating and excercising from dusk till dawn. I was supposed to go the town with my family to have dinner at a restaurant but I'm too tired and cranky to go.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

lack of sleep,lack of rest,and family pressure.
I bought another damn sportbike,to build,I DON'T have any business riding on the street anymore...


Edit: should have spent the money on another guitar,or recording rig or better camera.


----------



## Fat-Elf

OW! Just got stung by a bee for the first time in my life and of all the places, right under my nose. Now my upper lip is at least 3 times bigger than it was. :fvcktheinsects:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a powerline adapter. It's not as good as the WiFi signal we had and it doesn't even work on my computer.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just another night...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Only 4 cigarettes left in the box and 2 hours before the tobacco store opens...


----------



## AxeHappy

My bestest friend is visiting me (which is awesome) and is trying out my OAF OXC (and is as completely over the top thrilled with it as I am) and is playing the tapping part of the solo from Sea of Lies by symphony X. At 120 BPM. Completely cleanly. 

Drunk. 

And complaining about how much of a shitty guitarists he is. 

Dick. 

Bah...126 cleanly. Trying 130 now... ....er...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

AxeHappy said:


> My bestest friend is visiting me (which is awesome) and is trying out my OAF OXC (and is as completely over the top thrilled with it as I am) and is playing the tapping part of the solo from Sea of Lies by symphony X. At 120 BPM. Completely cleanly.
> 
> Drunk.
> 
> And complaining about how much of a shitty guitarists he is.
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Bah...126 cleanly. Trying 130 now... ....er...



Don't want to pour oil on the fire but...it's way easier than it looks.
The hardest part is the hammer on from nowhere on 12 fret E string.
So start playing it without tapping, then add the tap later.
Start playin' it slow and you'll get it even quicker than Romeo.
There's some simplier stuff that gives me nightmares (Cynic - How Could I second solo) but this is quite easy to pull out.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, I sold two guitars to two separate buyers, and I have to ship the guitars out.

But I haven't touched them in a long time. So I decided to take them to my local luthier/tech (only one in town) to give them a once over.

He told me last week when I dropped the axes off that he would be done with them "early next week" (referring to this past week). The whole entire week has come and gone...and still no word. 

I texted him to see what is going on and he says that he will "hopefully" have everything done "early next week" (referring to this upcoming week).

And now he is trying to charge me $240+ and won't even tell me what for.

Here is my problem:
1.) this is the second or third time that the guy has not been able to keep a timeframe for me.
2.) this is the second or third time he has given me changing price estimates
3.) he won't explain to me why he is charging so much (I just asked for a once over inspection and to check the action/setup)
4.) I have two buyers that have paid in full and are getting impatient

I'M PISSED. Any advice? Please.


----------



## flint757

Are there no other techs in town? If there is, and he hasn't even done anything yet, pick them up and take them elsewhere.

[EDIT]

Never mind. Reread and you already said he is the only one. Is there somewhere further out you can drive to maybe?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Forget that; your buyers are probably gonna set them up to suit them anyway. Go grab em, clean em up as best you can and get em shipped. If he can't tell you what he's charging you for, take a cop with you to get your axes back. $240 for unacceptable service is exactly that; unacceptable. 

Mad right now because I started working on a drumjam and nothing is coming out right, and today is pretty much the only day I have to work on it. Irked it's one of those days.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Nothing reality checks you more than when you look on eBay and realize that you have 82 items actively for sale. -.-

And I've made a ton of money in the past two months (middle of May up until now) off eBay. Almost enough to buy the custom guitar that I want.

But back on point, I've just been selling stuff on eBay these past two months (clothes, DVDs, CDs, musical gear, etc.) and the amount of just..."stuff"...it has really reality checked me. I have too much. I'm mad at myself. -.-

I just want to go back to the simple life of being a college student with nothing but a bagful of clothes, my CD collection, and my current guitar rig. That's it.


----------



## Bekanor

Amp repairs and car service ate all my savings 2 weeks ago, and over the next 3 weeks I have to fork out for the following:

Car registration: $900.
Urologist appointment (haven't been able to piss properly in 2 weeks): $170.
Power bill (my half): $125.
Guitar repairs (not sure how much, have at least one high fret and another that looks suspicious): at least $170.
Rear diff mount replacement: $700.

This is in addition to the usual $350 a fortnight rent, general food and bills and fuel costs.

Just ....ing stop, stop costing me so much ....ing money, general living expenses.


----------



## metalmonster

I just want to ....ing murder a guy who appears to be banging on a regular basis a woman i can't live without. 

I often try to avoid thinking about this. I don't know how i manage being happy in a day-to-day basis given my past.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm kind of pissed that my EDM phase is over. Last summer up until the past few months was the shit. I used to jam, go to clubs and parties, and tried to learn how to program/produce everything. But sadly, 99% of EDM sounds exactly the same, uses the same unoriginal sounds, and duplicates the same song structure and song mapping exactly. It's REALLY sad...

What sucks is that I currently am sitting here with no guitar, no keyboard, no piano roll on my computer, nothing... And I have no ways of jamming or writing music or feeling out ideas. I wish my EDM phase didn't end, because if it didn't, I'd be programming like a MOFO right now and still learning and tweaking sounds.

DAMN...where did all the good club/rave/dance music go?!?!?!?! 

(I really need a mentor or teacher to teach me how to produce that shit again.)

Instead, I'm sitting here making random wub noises from my mouth that sound like an autistic kid having a stroke... -.-

(Side note: every time I listen to Krewella I cry. Because those guys are close to my heart. Aside from that, I must ask: why can't I do that shit and live the dream? They were my age when they broke out and started becoming big.)


----------



## flint757

My methodology has always been to imitate, emulate and then create. Sometimes we jump into things a little too quickly without realizing that we are either in over our heads or taking such a difficult road that it feels easier to quit rather than press forward. If you start with the first two then you can better grasp the nuances of what they did and maybe even how they got there. It may help you take that next step of making something original in the same style. I think a lot of people get stuck on the second step which is why 99% of it seems to sound all the same.


----------



## misingonestring

I always ruin a perfectly good date with my girlfriend because I'm horny near constantly. I'm always thinking about stupid bullshit when all she wants to do is cuddle.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

been soo busy with "DRAMA" haven`t gotten to even touch my guitar in I don`t know how damn long....


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not really mad... But this is kinda annoying...

We have this internal social network at my job for reasons beyond my comprehension. We don't need it. It just exists to prove that we can make one as far as I can tell.

Well our new office director is all about "mobile"... In other words he likes buzz words. Mobile phone and apps and the like are a super big deal right now so regardless of what our priorities were prior to his arrival now everyone has to be focused on everything being mobile. If one more person in this office says that word I'm gonna chop em in the damn throat I swear.

So anyway... When he first got here, we had other priorities as previously mentioned and I continued working on them after because that's what we decided needed to be done and I was already knee deep in it anyway. Not to mention our team is about 4x smaller than any other development team I've interviewed to be a part of.

Suddenly I start getting people coming to my desk saying that he's been saying it doesn't seem like I do my job. Well... Lemme just go ahead and stop doing it. Then tell me what it seems like. 

When I finally get through with my original priorities (about which he NEVER asked) and took care of two or three small things on our mobile site. Suddenly I don't hear anything about not doing my job. And the things he was asking for on the mobile site were silly nitpicky things like not liking the font, etc.

So fast forward to now...

That goddamn social network.

I've been asked by two separate people on two separate occasions why I haven't accepted the office director's friend request on this internal social network. His office is literally directly across from my desk. We never speak to each other. I see him at the elevators and he never has anything to say. But he sends his minions to harass me about dumb shit all the time... Why?

And why is he so pressed to have me as a friend on this weak ass social network if he won't even so much as speak when I see him in the office? 

Social media... Butthurt in a convenient app...


----------



## Fat-Elf

My computer has already crashed three times today and it's only noon. Oddly, it does crash more often during summertime but I'm still afraid that everytime it does, it won't turn back on.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Could be overheating? Look into more cooling and cleaning out the fans/grates that are on it already.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just 

This weekend sucked.


----------



## flint757

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Could be overheating? Look into more cooling and cleaning out the fans/grates that are on it already.



If it is a laptop that's almost guaranteed to be the problem. Most laptops only have one fan. If that gets blocked it heats up quickly and will auto shutoff.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not so much mad as really irked...had an idea in my head for days for an intro...got some rain sounds, cool piano melody, badass drum track and NOTHING for riffs. Seriously, just nothing. Dammit.


----------



## meteor685

....


----------



## groverj3

I'm taking the GRE again on August 9th.

This is despite having already taken it once and doing alright. The problem is that it was four years ago. Technically my scores are still valid, but since I'm applying to PhD programs in the Fall I was advised that some people on admissions committees don't like to see scores that old. This is especially stupid because I'm in a masters program and have been taking the same classes that many of the PhD students do in my field. What more proof do people need that I can do the required work besides already having done it!?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Doing it again...? 

Seems ridiculous.


----------



## groverj3

Konfyouzd said:


> Doing it again...?
> 
> Seems ridiculous.



Yeah. Scores are valid for five years, but I met with a professor on the admissions board for the PhD program in molecular and cellular biology here and he mentioned that some professors would look at my scores and think "Well, there's nothing stopping that person from taking it again. Why didn't they?"

Pretty sure I don't want to stay in Arizona, but I'd take it if it's the only offer I had.


----------



## SeanSan

Went to take a wizz at 4am. Accidentally burn two of my fingers after touching the stove expecting it was off (it wasn't). Spent 2 hours running around the house looking for medical stuff and treating the burn.

Got to sleep at 6am. Woke up at 1 pm.  
At least I found out the stove was on and turned it off.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Getting new rear struts put on my forester. ordered them from amazon. Absolutely no indication of left/right. So turns out i bought 2 passenger side struts!! 

Really my own damn fault, should have checked the part numbers. The good news is, the passenger one was the bad one, so that's fixed, and amazon's return policy is great, plus mechanic not charging me for screw up. So really not much harm done.

If anyone needs a subaru mechanic in my area, PM me, this dude is great.


----------



## Murmel

Because _fu_cking money. God I hate money.


----------



## jimturmoy

I lost my Haiku strings


----------



## asher

Slept like shit and woke up still feeling like shit from reflux being an asshole for some reason. And lots of Revit/computer problems today.


----------



## Taylor

Made a little oopsie with the router. Time to mix up some wood filler.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's saturday and I'm up at 6am. It's cool to be up early but it also means going to bed early.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> It's saturday and I'm up at 6am. It's cool to be up early but it also means going to bed early.


----------



## Nile

Finally got an iPod. ITUNES IS FVCKING SHIT. FVCK ITUNES. What a sorry fvcking excuse for a program, I can't even delete anything.


----------



## MFB

Yes, yes you can. Right click and select delete.


----------



## Nile

MFB said:


> Yes, yes you can. Right click and select delete.



Does not give me the option to. It's probably a jacked iTunes download but i hate this program regardless.


----------



## metalmonster

Well, i realized talking with my ex makes me super depressed actually. 

Edit : Nah, too much personal shit. 


To put it shortly : i have to move further in life faster than i ever did if i want a chance to be happy some day.


----------



## metalmonster

And yeah, itunes svcks


----------



## BlackMastodon

Try using Windows Media Player for a while to appreciate iTunes.  And sorry to hear that metalmonster, hopefully you can get past it and be happy.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Try using Windows Media Player for a while to appreciate iTunes.  And sorry to hear that metalmonster, hopefully you can get past it and be happy.



Still better than iTunes.

 metalmonster.

Feeling way hideously out of shape while fencing somehow. Legs don't want to stay low at all, getting winded very quickly, etc. Ugh. Not sure how to actually improve except "do moar"! either.


----------



## MemphisHawk

The MFC-101 for my Axe-FX I just bought uses red/green lights to indicate in a function is activated or not. I have severe red/green color deficiency! I can't FCCKING TELL IF SOMETHING IS ON OR NOT.


----------



## Nile

BlackMastodon said:


> Try using Windows Media Player for a while to appreciate iTunes.  And sorry to hear that metalmonster, hopefully you can get past it and be happy.



I'm balls deep in love with Windows Media Player.


----------



## Konfyouzd

"You know when I go to Chuck E Cheese and I get in the ball pit and sink ALL the way to the bottom?"


----------



## asher

Nile said:


> I'm balls deep in love with Windows Media Player.



WinAmp with Ozone or bust.


----------



## MoshJosh

I'm mad because I'm trying to schedule a Home Depot carpet installation and it would appear that every associate I talk to has no fvcking clue what to do. This is the third fvcking time I've had to call them just to hear "umm have you selected a carpet style yet?" yeah I selected it a week ago


----------



## hairychris

My fridge/freezer broke.


----------



## Murmel

My Samsung Galaxy S2 took its last breath while I was asleep. It's been on the green mile for a while, it was only a matter of time.
I was hoping this would happen in a few months when (hopefully) the iPhone 6 will be released so that I can buy a 5s without breaking the bank.


----------



## Don Vito

Because my step dad joined an AC/DC cover band, and everyday from about 5 pm - 8pm, I have to listen to him rehearse, and AC/DC is one band I do not like very much. I wouldn't mind if I didn't have to hear it everyday for a straight month now. I mean seriously, how many power chords do you have to practice? He's not even doing the solo parts.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

A sweet-ass paul gilbert ibanez neck (reverse headstock) just went on ebay and I didn't get it. One of you guys probably bought it, which makes the pain even worse


----------



## flint757

My headaches are getting worse, I'm not sleeping and scheduling specialist doctors appointments, especially in a new network, is like signing away your unborn child. So many phone calls, hoops and paperwork to fill out. Getting my current doctors office to cooperate will be interesting (part of the reason for why I'm going elsewhere).


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The first day of fall classes is a national holiday.


----------



## asher

flint757 said:


> My headaches are getting worse, I'm not sleeping and scheduling specialist doctors appointments, especially in a new network, is like signing away your unborn child. So many phone calls, hoops and paperwork to fill out. Getting my current doctors office to cooperate will be interesting (part of the reason for why I'm going elsewhere).



I feel you, man. Chronic headaches are a bitch. Hope you can find something that works for you.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

On my first day of doing a new amusement ride at work, my coworkers didn't inform me on what to do in certain situations, and a situation happened that caused all of us to mess up really bad out of ignorance. Nobody was injured or anything, but if our boss decided to fire all of us for it, I would have thought it was justified.

I was planning to go to Mayhem saturday, but nobody could go with me, so my mom said she would go with me and just drink to have fun. Then we quit on that, and decided to go to Darien Lake on Friday instead. My great grandma had a massive stroke or something this morning and fell in her home, she's in the hospital right now, my mom and grandpa are there, and I don't know if my great grandma is going to live or not. My mom said we can't go to Darien Lake tomorrow. No Darien Lake, no Mayhem, on thin ice at work, and my great grandma is in critical condition, all over the course of 2-3 days.

I also haven't seen my lady friend in like two weeks and probably won't for quite a while until school starts.

Crappy week is crappy.


----------



## scab24

I always wind up in a video game lobby with an annoying as all get out kid or two. I'm out of bacon and peanut butter and the local grocery is closed.


----------



## Fiction

Bed ridden.. Except I need to work, there's literally 0% chance of getting time off and it's 12 hour days. In already dizzy from walking up the stairs and I'm acheing everywhere. Even my breathing is heavy and causes muscles spasms in my stomach, I can't even bring myself to eat anything, yeek, time to shed all those kilos and muscle I've been working on over the past few months.


----------



## scab24

@Unattended, I do hope she gets better. As for the work thing, why should you take the bullet? Your coworkers didn't adequately prepare you, so if something worse happened they are more guilty than you.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Nothing like coming home from a long night of work to find the leftovers that were said to be left for you are nowhere to be found. Thanks guys, wasnt like i was hungry or anything.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

anyone wanna trade familys?
mine won`t stop running me around,and keeping me so busy,I don`t have time to S**T because they have to have what they want all the damn time.
wow kiddos enjoy your freedom now,because at some point later in your life,your parents and the whole family will become your KIDS.....


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

scab24 said:


> @Unattended, I do hope she gets better. As for the work thing, why should you take the bullet? Your coworkers didn't adequately prepare you, so if something worse happened they are more guilty than you.



I just talked to my mom and her and my grandpa are talking to the doctors about not getting her to bounce back. They filled out papers that are the "do not resuscitate" forms, so there's a very high chance she's not making it out of that hospital.

Yeah, I know, but I handled parts of a situation incorrectly and I know I could have done better. All of us messed up on our specific piece of the situation equally, but it just pissed me off a lot. I only work there for another 2.5 weeks so I don't really care at this point.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Annoyed that the M80M situation isn't coming together as fast as I'd like. I took a few guitars in trade hoping they'd be a faster sell and nothing. Irked beyond as I really want to try this guitar. I'm usually a pretty calm guy about this stuff but HURRY UP LIFE.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

just found out my dads side of the family is taking their yearly trip up north and once again i wasn't invited. going on 2 years now that i have not been invited to a single family outing or holiday. Its not the whole family thats shunning me from it either, just my dad and step mom. we just got on good terms before this all happened but apparently I'm a shitty son and not worth talking to again. F'n awesome.


----------



## flint757

I bought one pack of acoustic guitar strings and they cost me $15. Broke the G string before I even got to play the damn thing.  

Looked online for some singles replacements and it is cheaper to just buy a whole new pack.. WTF.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Like my weekend wasn't already ruined enough because I had to stay in army to be the duty officer till the next Friday but my phone charger also broke so now I have to lend one from a room mate and ration my phone usage and that's not easy when you have to sit behind a desk for 16 hours a day.

Edit: And for some reason I can't charge the battery more than 82%. #fvck_smartphones


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Band mates  no one ever wants to do anything and I'm tired of being the only one with any motivation. If my drummer wasn't really talented I would've been gone already.


----------



## flint757

Might be time to move on anyhow. When it comes to getting anywhere in life motivation is almost always more important than raw talent. Talent won't get you anywhere if you don't put in the effort.


----------



## Murmel

I had my first nightmare where I actually felt terror and felt like shit after waking up. Usually, if I have a nightmare, it's about something emotionally that has happened and it's easy for me to deal with. This crap however...

Perhaps I'm just not hardened enough, I only have like 1 nightmare a year. This made me respect those with chronic night terrors, I would go insane in a few days.

It's currently 04:50 am, been awake for about 20 minutes. Put on some big band jazz to make me think of something else. I really need to sleep though. 6:30 it's time to get up for work. Fortunately I only have the regular 7-4 shift today and not 7-8 like yesterday.

Fvck this shit


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> I had my first nightmare where I actually felt terror and felt like shit after waking up. Usually, if I have a nightmare, it's about something emotionally that has happened and it's easy for me to deal with. This crap however...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just not hardened enough, I only have like 1 nightmare a year. This made me respect those with chronic night terrors, I would go insane in a few days.
> 
> It's currently 04:50 am, been awake for about 20 minutes. Put on some big band jazz to make me think of something else. I really need to sleep though. 6:30 it's time to get up for work. Fortunately I only have the regular 7-4 shift today and not 7-8 like yesterday.
> 
> Fvck this shit



They've not been nightmares but my dreams lately have been total whack and also involve exes or crushes. And my dreams, as a rule, are basically _always_ anxious or really stressful. It's fvcking shitty.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

1. Haven't had band practice in weeks due our singer/bassist's father getting murdered.

2. Haven't had much time/energy to go into the band room (at my house) and just play around, mess with samples and jam out for hours because now I have custody of my son full time.

Number one I cant really do anything about and I most def. don't blame anyone in his situation besides the fvck who murdered him.

Number 2 I just need to work on and I blame my damn self for that one. I'd better get used to cramming my schedule with tons of things and consuming more caffeine if I ever want to be productive in both fatherhood(x2)/husbandhood and musicianship.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Murmel said:


> I had my first nightmare where I actually felt terror and felt like shit after waking up. Usually, if I have a nightmare, it's about something emotionally that has happened and it's easy for me to deal with. This crap however...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just not hardened enough, I only have like 1 nightmare a year. This made me respect those with chronic night terrors, I would go insane in a few days.
> 
> It's currently 04:50 am, been awake for about 20 minutes. Put on some big band jazz to make me think of something else. I really need to sleep though. 6:30 it's time to get up for work. Fortunately I only have the regular 7-4 shift today and not 7-8 like yesterday.
> 
> Fvck this shit


 
Bummer

I have had chronic nightmares for a while. Not much lately. Keeping a dream journal and practicing lucid dreaming works for me. Maybe that could help


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I jammed my left ring finger pretty badly = no real playing for a week or so.


----------



## DocBach

My Blackstar HT-5R Metal crapped out after a month... Luckily the only licensed service guy in southern oregon is 5 miles down the road, but he said the product is so new the website to order the parts doesn't have the ones needed so he has to wait for Korg to get back to him.


----------



## Nile

Alex Kenivel said:


> 1. Haven't had band practice in weeks due our singer/bassist's father getting murdered.


That's heavy shit. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> 1. Haven't had band practice in weeks due our singer/bassist's father getting murdered.
> 
> 2. Haven't had much time/energy to go into the band room (at my house) and just play around, mess with samples and jam out for hours because now I have custody of my son full time.
> 
> Number one I cant really do anything about and I most def. don't blame anyone in his situation besides the fvck who murdered him.
> 
> Number 2 I just need to work on and I blame my damn self for that one. I'd better get used to cramming my schedule with tons of things and consuming more caffeine if I ever want to be productive in both fatherhood(x2)/husbandhood and musicianship.



Dude, I'm sorry.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Well, just got the call from my mom. My great grandma passed after being in the hospital for five days. My grandpa called her to tell her, she went so subtly that my grandma almost didn't notice immediately.
I just feel weird because over the last year I've become kind of a nihilist, so I feel guilty thinking that there's no afterlife when everyone else in my family does...I'm playing Amazing Grace at her funeral, the second time I've done it at a funeral (last year was my grandma). I feel nothing. Which makes me feel bad that I feel nothing.

I've gone through multiple beliefs and philosophies in the last couple of years but ever since I hit the idea that none of it is true, there's no afterlife, no intrinsic purpose to anything, I have not been able to pull myself out of that mindset. Sometimes I wish I could believe in something, but I just have that gnawing feeling inside of me that it's not true. And I won't let myself believe in something just because it sounds nice.

I feel like people think I'm cold, and I'm starting to believe it. Does that make sense?


----------



## flint757

Sorry to hear it man. Something to consider though, not believing in a particular faith or the after life doesn't make any of it purposeless. If you consider the perpetual nature of the human race up to this point we each contribute a little something to the future. Whether it is a helping hand, offspring, an idea, creativity, happiness, etc. We are all connected in this way and that gives life meaning IMO. Honestly, whether there is or isn't an after life, death lacks meaning either way. Is thinking that all of this is just a test really an emotionally fulfilling reason to exist? To me it isn't. Food for thought and happy thoughts for you and your family. 

Also, I think you're feeling empty from the decision you have reached because you are coming to the realization that this is it, but because you were raised thinking otherwise it is hard to look at it outside of that framework. I don't know how close you were with your family that has recently passed, but I know for myself my feelings of guilt/sadness/remorse/etc. are heavily defined by how strong my bond is with those individuals. If I only saw them every-once-in-awhile it affects me a lot less than when it is someone in my life I interact with every single day or someone who held a lot of meaning for me.


----------



## tmemike

Because I'm not eating a steak


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

flint757 said:


> Sorry to hear it man. Something to consider though, not believing in a particular faith or the after life doesn't make any of it purposeless. If you consider the perpetual nature of the human race up to this point we each contribute a little something to the future. Whether it is a helping hand, offspring, an idea, creativity, happiness, etc. We are all connected in this way and that gives life meaning IMO. Honestly, whether there is or isn't an after life, death lacks meaning either way. Is thinking that all of this is just a test really an emotionally fulfilling reason to exist? To me it isn't. Food for thought and happy thoughts for you and your family.
> 
> Also, I think you're feeling empty from the decision you have reached because you are coming to the realization that this is it, but because you were raised thinking otherwise it is hard to look at it outside of that framework. I don't know how close you were with your family that has recently passed, but I know for myself my feelings of guilt/sadness/remorse/etc. are heavily defined by how strong my bond is with those individuals. If I only saw them every-once-in-awhile it affects me a lot less than when it is someone in my life I interact with every single day or someone who held a lot of meaning for me.



You're very right. I believe we create our purposes by our own desires and actions. I've told people this: "I believe that life intrinsically has no purpose because I do not think that something negative will happen to me when I die if I do not achieve some specific goal in my life."
Being raised Catholic and then leaving that belief behind really opens your eyes to the good, the bad, and the ugly in religion. When my grandma died last year that was almost the final nail in the coffin of religion for me. She was such a bitter woman who told my great grandma (the one who just died) that she was going to hell. It made me sick when I heard that conversation. It made me think how utterly vile and ridiculous it is to condemn people to eternal damnation while believing that you're the righteous one even though you're the one doing the condemning.

I feel free, yet at times it feels like I'm so free I don't know what to do. But I know that as I grow I'll get better and I'll be happier. It's just when you have a family of Catholics crying and talking about how someone who just died is in heaven, it makes you feel a bit cold in comparison when you think that's not the case..


----------



## MoshJosh

I'm mad because I sat on my couch all morning waiting for Fedex to deliver my guitar, only for them to deliver it 18 minutes after I left the house for a very important doctors appointment!!! AHHHHH!!! 

I called to see if I could just go pick up my package "yeah should be read in 48 hours" haha so wait for delivery tomorrow, or pick it up two days from now?. . .


----------



## JosephAOI

I bought Mario Party 4 and 5 to relive my childhood memories and have some fun games to play with my dudes. 5 doesn't work whatsoever even though the disc looks pristine. Now I have to go through shipping it back and all when all I wanted was a simple purchase for a beloved item I used to have


----------



## downburst82

Cracked my Windows phone screen....

I have have been reasonably careful with it but I do renovations so it gets banged around a fair amount and survived amazingly well...until while lounging at home I accidentally bump the screen with my wedding ring ( diamonds side of course )..BOOM big crack across the left corner...


ps: is 3 emoticons to many...it feels like to many...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Either my connection with AT&T while at work has gone to dog shit the last few days, or the building itself is dog shit and is limiting my signal in here. I'm getting f**king 56k dial up speeds and it's goddamn infuriating. I can barely load pictures for f**k's sake. Not sure why but technology not working the way it's supposed to frustrates me like nothing else.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Cheer up Golfcart, you can always believe in METAL!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

FVCK EVERYTHING


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> FVCK EVERYTHING



*(&#9583;°&#9633;°&#65289;&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;*


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^×27

Just noticed the tags for this thread


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf doesn't actually complain too much, he's just Finnish.


----------



## broj15

my cat just knocked over a 32oz fountain drink (minus the 2 sips i had on the way back the gas station). If he wasn't so cuddly I'd punt him into the back yard.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Potential TMI:

What's the only thing worse than going to a funeral?
Going to a funeral when you have diarrhea.


----------



## asher

Reminds me of how I discovered I had giardia in fifth grade...


----------



## Nats

Sent the wife to the local comic shop because they were selling tickets to a sold out NYC Comic Con. Long line and sold out of those quick. Now I can't parade her around at CC in her Harley Quinn costume. Oh well, guess she'll have to keep it in the bedroom.


----------



## asher

I have discovered we've got the beginnings of a bee nest in our lower door frame. How did I discover this, you ask?

I stepped out the door and was immediately stung in the neck.


----------



## piggins411

Just found out my university is once again fvcking me financially. Luckily they wait until about 12 days before school starts, you know, TO GIVE YOU TIME PREPARE. Man, fvck American education


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Bassist for the new project quit on me.

He drove out 4 hours to meet me and the drummer I work with. First jam is always awkward (you know how it is with first interactions at anything: jam, work, school until you get familiar with everyone and get comfortable), but everything went decently with ideas.

Now he just messaged us tonight and quit for no reason. Although I have a feeling that he is secretly quitting because I haven't gotten a new playthrough video out to him all week. (Been too busy with work, returning to college, etc.) But apparently he doesn't understand that and he is attacking me and calling me lazy and saying that I am inconveniencing him. (He is a full-grown man sounding like a little spoiled bitch.)

I AM SO F--KING SICK AND TIRED OF EVERYONE QUITTING ON ME!


----------



## Fat-Elf

A girl sat next to me on a bus today. Trip ruined.


----------



## broj15

not mad but definitely feeling negative. I've had a small seemingly innocuous cyst on my leg for the past month or so (why didn't I go to a doctor? It didn't hurt and I HATE going to the doctor) only to find it swollen twice it's size, red and painful like the worst I've ever felt. I changed the bandage earlier and threw up because it hurt so bad just touching it. Went to the urgent care clinic and was told it was a Staph infection even possibly MRSA. Honestly just worried and scared shitless right now. My dad got a Staph infection in his toe late last year and they ended up having to amputate . In the mean time I guess i'll just keep taking these antibiotics and hope for the best..


----------



## Noxon

broj15 said:


> not mad but definitely feeling negative. I've had a small seemingly innocuous cyst on my leg for the past month or so (why didn't I go to a doctor? It didn't hurt and I HATE going to the doctor) only to find it swollen twice it's size, red and painful like the worst I've ever felt. I changed the bandage earlier and threw up because it hurt so bad just touching it. Went to the urgent care clinic and was told it was a Staph infection even possibly MRSA. Honestly just worried and scared shitless right now. My dad got a Staph infection in his toe late last year and they ended up having to amputate . In the mean time I guess i'll just keep taking these antibiotics and hope for the best..



Sorry, man. That is ....ing terrible. I hope it's okay.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

broj15 said:


> not mad but definitely feeling negative. I've had a small seemingly innocuous cyst on my leg for the past month or so (why didn't I go to a doctor? It didn't hurt and I HATE going to the doctor) only to find it swollen twice it's size, red and painful like the worst I've ever felt. I changed the bandage earlier and threw up because it hurt so bad just touching it. Went to the urgent care clinic and was told it was a Staph infection even possibly MRSA. Honestly just worried and scared shitless right now. My dad got a Staph infection in his toe late last year and they ended up having to amputate . In the mean time I guess i'll just keep taking these antibiotics and hope for the best..



Dude! Can you get it drained? That's what they did to a friend of mine.. He got bit by a Brown Recluse on his ass cheek and it swole up real bad so they cut it and drained it. I had to take him to the ER.


----------



## broj15

Alex Kenivel said:


> Dude! Can you get it drained? That's what they did to a friend of mine.. He got bit by a Brown Recluse on his ass cheek and it swole up real bad so they cut it and drained it. I had to take him to the ER.



the doctor told me to put a hot wash cloth on it for 15 minutes 4 times a day which has caused it to open up and drain freely. that's taking some of the pressure off which is making it less panful.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

stopped by a small music store in the next town,saw this kid must have been 12,just playing megadeth just great...

and these hipsterkids just making fun of him. 

whats up with the world today,someone excels at something and a group has to just S**T all over what he as done.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^ _today_? 

That story can translate over a long period of time. 

Nothing new, man. People are always getting shitted on


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Mad at myself more or less.

covered the last 3 hours of someones shift cus they were getting sick and nobody else would take it or help out, so they call me since they know ill more than likely do it and i worked the next shift anyway.

The night prior i had a family picnic and something i ate didnt like me and was getting sick 10 minutes into my shift. go figure nobody is willing to step up and straight up take my shift for extra hours.

just got a text from my manager asking if ill work tonight so the person that was scheduled for tonight can do second shift tomorrow. Lie about not having the car for the night, then get offered to get picked up by manager, Lie about having prior plans that i cant break. 

basically, im a nutless bastard who cant straight up say "I dont want to work tonight"


----------



## Taylor

Just had to contact the credit card company to dispute a payment to Gearhounds.  

Hopefully this can be resolved quickly...


----------



## stevexc

Totally did not realize my phone plan only has 200 daytime minutes. Let's do some math... if Steve works from home 2 days a week, and both of those days he has hour long meetings... how much does he owe the phone company?

Let's put it this way, I doubled my bill for August and gave them an angry phone call.

Plus side, I got the extra charges cut in half and changed my plan.
Downside, I lose 5 and a half gigs of data/month and still owe $100.


----------



## asher

I'm going to continue working on eating better! _gets quesadilla for lunch_


----------



## Nats

If you get a quesadilla with a whole grain wrapper, chicken, veggies, and a little bit of cheese and some guacamole, you pretty much have a decently healthy meal that covers lots of food groups. If you slather it in sour cream and refried beans and an extra dosage of whole shredded cheese, well then, damn that sounds good.


----------



## asher

Regular tortilla, chicken, some rice, some guac, but it's a lot of cheese.

When I go for beans in my Mexican food I almost always go for black beans. Except Chipotle, because for some reason I can't stand their black beans.


----------



## Nats

I just looked this up out of curiosity on Chipotle.
The Best and Worst Dishes at Chipotle | Healthy Eating | Washingtonian

I usually get the "best" option when I go. I also usually buy 2 of that "best option". This also reminds me I need to go back to that Mexican restaurant by my old house and do their 4 lb burrito challenge.


----------



## asher

Ha, my Chipotle burritos aren't too far off from their best actually 

OT: I feel absolutely horrible now. Like, nauseous. I was trying some athletic supplement thing that my mom takes and sent me a bag to try... had it an hour before lunch about when breakfast wore off. Ate said lunch. Trying not to puke at work now. Shit is getting sent right back home.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Feeling very monkey :/


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Mike Portnoy looks sooo much like Osama bin Laden, and yet I don't find anything when I google "Mike Portnoy Osama bin Laden". Seriously?


----------



## Nile

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Mad at myself more or less.
> 
> covered the last 3 hours of someones shift cus they were getting sick and nobody else would take it or help out, so they call me since they know ill more than likely do it and i worked the next shift anyway.
> 
> The night prior i had a family picnic and something i ate didnt like me and was getting sick 10 minutes into my shift. go figure nobody is willing to step up and straight up take my shift for extra hours.
> 
> just got a text from my manager asking if ill work tonight so the person that was scheduled for tonight can do second shift tomorrow. Lie about not having the car for the night, then get offered to get picked up by manager, Lie about having prior plans that i cant break.
> 
> basically, im a nutless bastard who cant straight up say "I dont want to work tonight"



You really shouldn't be mad at yourself over that. When I get called to work I always lie about it, I'm fine with how much I work now. Especially when people ask because I know them mother fvckers all lie about not being able to work for me when they can.


----------



## Nats

I got pulled over for driving on the shoulder because fvck waiting. It's not as bad as it could've been since I only got a ticket for driving with my wipers on and no lights. it's a small fine and no points (my car has daytime running lights, btw) and I made sure as I was pulling over to park in a deep puddle that was big enough to surround both our cars so he'd have to walk through it.


----------



## asher

Sorry dude, but sprinting down the shoulder is a dick move.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Unless someone is in the hospital, you don't do that shit. Everyone is in the same boat and then you have to be an even bigger dick trying to get back in.


----------



## Nats

Shoulder turns in to a 3rd lane to turn. No one in front. It's a split hair/fill quota kinda ticket which is why I didn't get the ticket for the actual offense. Nice try assuming I passed a mile of stand-still traffic and cut everyone off to get back in though


----------



## asher

Nats said:


> Shoulder turns in to a 3rd lane to turn. No one in front. It's a split hair/fill quota kinda ticket which is why I didn't get the ticket for the actual offense. Nice try assuming I passed a mile of stand-still traffic and cut everyone off to get back in though



That's what "driving on the shoulder because fvck waiting usually" means, it's not unreasonable 

I still feel like there's some acceptable distance limit on on how far out it's okay to pull out before it turns into shoulder cruising, oh but I'm actually getting off at the end so it's OK! Not saying that's what you did. But I have no good parameters either haha


----------



## Nats

The opening line was more sarcasm because it's a line, a foot of blacktop, and grass up until it opens to a 3rd lane/turn lane. It really was a hair splitter.


----------



## asher




----------



## asher

Ferguson, Misery.

It's like the Civil Rights Movement never happened or something.


----------



## Church2224

Got to love it when your friend blatantly flirt with your Ex right in front of you...

And when you confront them about it they blame you for jealousy and say they are flirts so just suck it up. 

Common courtesy people.


----------



## Nile

Church2224 said:


> Got to love it when your friend blatantly flirt with your Ex right in front of you...
> 
> And when you confront them about it they blame you for jealousy and say they are flirts so just suck it up.
> 
> Common courtesy people.



Common courtesy people. Exactly that.


----------



## DarthV

Specified a NOS JP6 needed to have stainless steel frets. Was assured it did. It arrived yesterday, checked with EB and guess what? Nickel frets. The dealer said he'd call me back in 30mins to figure out what can be done. That was yesterday.


----------



## beyondcosmos

Re-radiusing my Jackson 7s fretboard is doable, but I don't have enough money saved up to have a technician do it and still have enough for the upcoming university semester. I think I've also pissed off many people on this site from constantly asking around to see if it was something that could actually be done 

On top of that, everyone's freaking out, saying 'oh, I can't believe Iraq is turning bad again!' when ISIS was supposedly created by the U.S. and Israel....... and Ferguson is erupting..... and Ukraine is only getting more nuts.....

Damn, for all the guitar problems/money problems I've got, at least I'm thankful to still live in a place that is pretty safe compared to the rest of the world right now.


----------



## beyondcosmos

Oh....... and the Nuclear disaster in Japan was never cleaned up, just covered up. Now half the country is contaminated, and when VICE or other people try and expose the horrors, their videos are taken down from YouTube only a few months later because of 'copyright issues' .   

This world is getting closer to hell by the minute.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

A-level results missed 2 of my required grades by ~10 UMS points, so I'm still gonna have a year off, but I'm going to have to retake some maths exams and 1 physics exam to bump my grades up. 

Not really mad, but I'd have liked to have an unconditional offer in the bag before my gap year. Oh well.


----------



## AliceLG

Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football!

It's ALL my colleagues talk about. I thought this shit would stop after the world cup but noooooooooooo, the DFB cup and the Bundesliga are startign so Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football!

It's like they haven't heard of the Middle East and Ukraine. Not a single peep about the operations in Gaza, not a single fvck was given about both Malaysian Airlines planes.

Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football, Football!


----------



## Winspear

^ This. Wasn't the World Cup enough football to last these people a decade or so? It certainly was for me


----------



## meteor685

for no reason!!!


----------



## Winspear

meteor685 said:


> Edited post



Change it. You may have been forced into it, but it's you and only you who chooses how to continue. You only live once


----------



## Konfyouzd

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ This. Wasn't the World Cup enough football to last these people a decade or so? It certainly was for me





I see what you did there. For real, though... People's obsession with [American] football annoys me about as much as I'm sure my obsession with musical instruments annoys them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

scumbag landlords


----------



## TheMasochisticMeatball1

Wait, I need a reason to be mad now? All these rules, man...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm single


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I`m mad because football season hasn`t started yet 



JK 



today has started off sooo crappy,I`m done,I`m not doing nuffin today,I`m going back to bed,toss in some DVDs and say F*** IT,anyone needs anything?
toss off, 

talk to me tommorrow,todays vacation day from life....


now wheres my buffy the vampireslayer dvds....


----------



## AxeHappy

Some prick asshole stole my just shy of 3 grand e-bike sometime lastnight/early morning. 

.....


----------



## asher

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jake

I hate when my shit gets to UPS in my town at 3 in the damn morning however it's not gonna be out for delivery today for some ....ing reason. Why do I have to wait until tomorrow if it's literally been scanned in since 3 fvcking am? I get so impatient waiting for NGDS haha

Logistics man, logistics


----------



## Necris

Tried installing new pickups into one of my basses, the Pole pieces have alignment issues with the strings (spacing at the bridge is too narrow) and the neck pickup is too small to fit due to the parts for the mounting screws being too close together. Now, I have to sell these off and save extra money to buy a brand new set.

Oh well, looks like the stock pickups are going to be hanging out in this bass for a while.


----------



## no_dice

Jake said:


> I hate when my shit gets to UPS in my town at 3 in the damn morning however it's not gonna be out for delivery today for some ....ing reason. Why do I have to wait until tomorrow if it's literally been scanned in since 3 fvcking am? I get so impatient waiting for NGDS haha
> 
> Logistics man, logistics



UPS can be pretty dumb sometimes. One time a guitar I ordered sat in Jacksonville for 24 hours for no reason before coming to Orlando.


----------



## Jake

no_dice said:


> UPS can be pretty dumb sometimes. One time a guitar I ordered sat in Jacksonville for 24 hours for no reason before coming to Orlando.


Happens literally every time to me 

I'll have stuff get driven past my city just to have it go to another facility to come back. I mean I understand they have their routes but still, makes no sense most of the time.


----------



## flint757

.... politics sometimes man. It's one thing to throw around slander and politicized terms when politics are actually being discussed, but every ....ing conservative I know manages to bring politics in to practically every discussion. Disagree with the person you're talking to? "Must be a liberal". ....ing morons. No matter where I go I'm confronted with BS all the time.


----------



## Mordacain

flint757 said:


> .... politics sometimes man. It's one thing to throw around slander and politicized terms when politics are actually being discussed, but every ....ing conservative I know manages to bring politics in to practically every discussion. Disagree with the person you're talking to? "Must be a liberal". ....ing morons. No matter where I go I'm confronted with BS all the time.



Unfortunate side-effect of being in the South I'm afraid. Pissed me off for years. Granted, can't say things are all that different in Nevada either really.


----------



## asher

I want to put my Agile LP in C and the heaviest gauges I can find in town are 11-49, which is not really gonna do it it seems from putting them on. Time to order...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Mordacain said:


> Unfortunate side-effect of being in the South I'm afraid. Pissed me off for years. Granted, can't say things are all that different in Nevada either really.[/QUOTE
> 
> My mom says it when i mention somethings my dad said that she disagrees with, and most the time the thing isn't political. Last time i heard her say it, it was about dad not likeing a collage....


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

Work....

Picked up a part-time second job this summer just because. Everything's been going well, for the most part I like the people I work with aside from one of my two department mangers. Now that my senior year of college is starting back up, my first two weeks will be a little hectic due to teaching jobs I have at my university. I went to my favorite department manager well over a month ago and said along the lines of "hey, school starts in a month, I won't know my set schedule for the first two weeks so I would like to only work x amount of days. Do I need to fill out an availability for only two weeks or can you just schedule me off?" She said sure, we can just schedule you those days off, don't worry about an availability form.

Fast forward to Sunday....I get my schedule, I work during my classes. I worked later that day and asked my favorite department manager what was up and it turns out that she had forwarded set instructions to the crappy department manager about my situation and the crappy department manager flat out ignored them.

Fast forward to yesterday.....my favorite department manager had spent the last few days frantically trying to correct this other managers scheduling f*** up and sent it to her boss to get it approved after everything was all figured out and other people were in agreement to cover my shifts. Her manager responded in a very s****y manner calling us workers "monkeys that do not run the show" and that it won't be done and if I miss work I face termination,

I can understand if I didn't want to work and showed up and gave minimum effort but I show up every day and have done so for the last 3 months I've worked there and have at least put up a good show that I do want to be there, I'm not one to give minimum effort at a job. My coworkers think I'm great, my immediate supervisors think I'm great and have even had all of them tell me that they're glad they work with me. Why is it so hard for some people to be reasonable.....and professional.


----------



## Kashmir

How expensive university books are . I've already spent $600 and this has been my cheapest semester yet!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Anti-gun people. Not the ones that are like, "I don't like guns, but it's cool if you do".

The ones that are convinced that people that admit to owning a gun for self protection/home defense are the reason there are mass shootings and what not. Try and talk to these people and it's all "nope....if you people would stop buying guns crime would go away...murder is murder, no matter what it's for, there's no justifiable reason to shoot someone or use a gun at all", and on and on and on and on....yet the first thing they want to do if someone commits a crime against them is call a cop (a guy with a gun).

What?!

Just damn...the sheer level of stupidity in these arguments never ceases to amaze and infuriate me.


----------



## Nats

I got a fever.... And the only prescription is more Tylenol.


----------



## Alberto7

Ugh, I had told myself I'd avoid this thread, but I guess everyone has a limit.

My sister and I became roommates some time ago, along with two other girls (one friend of hers whom I knew relatively well beforehand, the other one an acquaintance of our roommate). Ever since then, she's been acting differently around me, even though we've lived together for our whole lives (except for two years in which I wasn't home). She "jokingly" said something to me the other day that put things into perspective for me. It was pretty hurtful. She literally said: "now you're my roommate, and I expect you to treat me as such; not as your sister. I'm not your sister anymore." I'm not even sure what that means. It's not as though I'm always a prick to her, or pick up fights like we did when we were kids. I just actually bother to say hi every morning; I let her know when I leave; I casually ask her where she's going when she goes out (not because I'm being overprotective, but because I'm trying to be friendly and curious. She knows I don't care where she goes or when. She's a grownup); I try to start up conversations, and overall show as though I care (which I very honestly and dearly do). Lately, however, I can't talk to her about anything that might even slightly unsettle her, because she'll freak out and yell at me. We can't argue rationally, because she'll freak out and yell at me. I can't be sociable with her, because she gets annoyed, and if I ask why she's annoyed, she freaks out and yells at me. She's only friendly whenever she feels like it, and apparently I'm a dick if I tell her off for whatever reason (which, mind you, isn't often. I actually enjoy her presence). She came into my room yesterday crying and looking for some solace because she thought she'd done something wrong, but, as soon as I showed her she had just misinterpreted what had happened, she just left without even saying thanks. Like I'm just there as a mere lifeless bucket that collects any overflow of emotions that may occur. She'll always be super friendly with our other two roommates (and why not, they're both great), but she makes me feel like a nuisance if I'm around. I've always been proud to be able to say that I have siblings I'm close friends with, but this recent and sudden incompatibility of personalities between her and me makes me rethink the way I approach my relationship with her... which would mean almost literally no bonding between us. She's always been a slightly difficult person, but lately her exaggerated confrontational nature irritates me beyond description.

"Instead of writing it here, why don't you tell that to her directly?" you might feel compelled to ask, and rightly so. However, the answer? Because if I try, she'll freak out, yell at me, and tell me to piss off. It's not like I haven't tried, sadly.

It makes me more depressed than mad, but enough of the latter so that I felt like posting it here.

Sorry for the long post, guys/gals, but I had to vent.

/rant


----------



## asher

Ugh. That sucks.

Is it possible something else has been bothering her? How long have you been living with her?


----------



## Taylor

Alberto7 said:


> _...sister problems_


Are you me?


----------



## Alberto7

^ Your sister's giving you crap as well? The older they get the more they know how to step on your toes... 

We moved into the new place in July, although we've always lived together. However, up until now, there had always been an authority figure (i.e. parents and/or aunts/uncles/etc.). This past week she's been especially irritable since she's been doing a lot of last-minute work doing some commissions and prints and whatnots, so she's been a shut-in for that time. I understand that though. But it started long before she began that working pattern. She's always been VERY confrontational towards her family when we approach her with our concerns about her, thus we barely even try anymore (especially me), unless there's something very obviously wrong. Even if I'm annoyed at something she did/didn't do, she'll go into apeshit mode and tell me to f*ck off. I've learned to shrug her insolence off though. However, since we moved out of our family's place and into our new place, it's gone from a 3 to an 8, on a 0-10 scale regarding her unwillingness to listen. I have several theories as to why she's changed like that, but I can't do anything about any of them.

She also CANNOT lose an argument. Ever. Period. She's always right. Which is strange because she's such a bright, rational, and lenient person when we debate over non-personal topics.

Like I said, she's always been difficult and my family and I have had to learn how to touch her buttons, but lately it's been annoying enough that I need to vent to someone other than my parents, and it's becoming increasingly harder to put up with.

EDIT: I hope she never finds these posts... that'll probably be the end of me.


----------



## flint757

Sounds like someone who has always been this way, but was holding back because of authority figures and living circumstances based on what you're saying. Now that she's 'on her own' she doesn't want people in her business at all. Sounds like she never did if she was always a little bit confrontational about personal things. Perhaps life is bogging her down exacerbating it further. Only she'd know for certain so asking really is your only realistic option, but it sounds like the conversation would end before it started. Tricky situation for sure.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeap, that is one of my theories, and the one I tend to favor. It's pretty shitty. I suppose I'll eventually find a way though; we're gonna be living together for at least another year, so it will definitely have to be addressed within that time span, and more than once, too.

I guess I still have my guitar and some angry music to let it out every now and again.


----------



## AliceLG

^^ I feel your pain bro. My sis is very confrontational and likes to insult people right to their faces without any provocation at all. So much so that some of her friends and I have a running gag about it. Whenever she tells one of us something like "you fvcking asshole how can you be such a fvcking idiot?" we answer "oh I love you too!".

Some people just don't know how to express themselves in personal matters, so they act out instead. It's hard to deal with, specially if you're under the same roof. I see my sis only about a month every year, and by the end of the first week she wants to kill me 

My advice would be to avoid/ignore her for a while. Kinda like the silent treatment but not so extreme. Give it a couple of weeks. It'll be hard, I know. After this cooling off, seat down and talk to her in an extremely calmed manner, no raising your voice or anything, and tell her from the beginning that if she raises her voice at you the conversation will be over. Then just tell her how you feel about her behavior. No blaming or complaining, just deliver the info. If she doesn't get it then I don't know bro. Sisters be crazy.

OT - According to my bank account today is the 40th of August


----------



## tacotiklah

So my aunt has had massive swelling in her foot for a while and we finally got her to go see her primary physician. Physician didn't know exactly what it was, so she refers my aunt to a Podiatrist (foot specialist). Turns out that my aunt has massive bone deterioration in her foot due to her being diabetic and that they're most likely going to have to amputate it. The part that pisses me off is that her primary physician made my aunt wait TWO ....ING MONTHS to get a referral to see the Podiatrist, and had he seen her earlier, he probably could have saved her foot. My aunt is going to have to lose a limb because some quack ass doctor couldn't be bothered to write out a referral for two months. I'm livid to the point that not even my blood pressure meds are helping at the moment.


----------



## dedsouth333

Had 5 teeth cut out of my head yesterday and the pain is so incredibly real. It's consistantly gotten worse and worse. It's almost too much to handle. The oral surgeon said that if the pain medicine I'm on wasn't working to call and he'd call something else in but I don't want to call and seem like some junky looking for pain meds. At this point I'm just trying to decide whether to just ride it out or call him. The pain has me leaning towards the latter, honestly.


----------



## dedsouth333

tacotiklah said:


> So my aunt has had massive swelling in her foot for a while and we finally got her to go see her primary physician. Physician didn't know exactly what it was, so she refers my aunt to a Podiatrist (foot specialist). Turns out that my aunt has massive bone deterioration in her foot due to her being diabetic and that they're most likely going to have to amputate it. The part that pisses me off is that her primary physician made my aunt wait TWO ....ING MONTHS to get a referral to see the Podiatrist, and had he seen her earlier, he probably could have saved her foot. My aunt is going to have to lose a limb because some quack ass doctor couldn't be bothered to write out a referral for two months. I'm livid to the point that not even my blood pressure meds are helping at the moment.



I know how you feel. My aunt has bad diabetes (insulin bad) and had her doctor monkey around to the point that she it has eaten a hole in the bottom of her foot (to the bone no less) and now she has to go in once a month so they can scrape the necrotized flesh out. I could've choked her doctor. Especially since she's the woman that raised me.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, I've spoken with my aunt and regardless of whether or not they're able to save her foot, we're going after her regular physician for malpractice.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Damn...I just log on here and go onto this page and the stuff I just read from some of you...wow...makes my post feel/look insignificant.

I'm not really mad but it's just... (Nerves?) I have the place all to myself from today (Thursday) all through the weekend until Monday morning. I swear...nights here at home by myself with no one else around creep me out and make me feel so lonely and isolated.


----------



## Grindspine

The economy sucks. I am working three part-time jobs and had to turn down a full-time position because they would not negotiate pay; their initial offer was 30% lower than similar jobs in that field.

Being poor sucks.


----------



## Nile

Some fvcking idiot kid makes about 20 cents more than me for the same exact job after I joined amonth before. When I went the first time they offered me 8.60s and I worked at a pizza place for months till I went back and they upped it to 8.87. They hire this stupid fvcking kid at about 20 cents more than me and he has never had a job, and when the idiots in Sioux Falls set a person's pay it will never ever be corrected. Some lady makes $11 god damn mother fvcking dollars an hour to wash dishes which is half my job.


----------



## Alberto7

I know this is trivial to many, but feels personal to me:

I am mad because Kari Byron, Grant Imahara, and Tory Belleci will no longer be hosts for the future _Mythbusters_ seasons.   I guess that means that Adam and Jamie will get more screen time and that the building process of things will be more emphasized (which is a really cool thing), but they were an integral part of the only Discovery Channel show that I have kept on high regard over the years. I will miss them a lot.


----------



## tacotiklah

Alberto7 said:


> I know this is trivial to many, but feels personal to me:
> 
> I am mad because Kari Byron, Grant Imahara, and Tory Belleci will no longer be hosts for the future _Mythbusters_ seasons.   I guess that means that Adam and Jamie will get more screen time and that the building process of things will be more emphasized (which is a really cool thing), but they were an integral part of the only Discovery Channel show that I have kept on high regard over the years. I will miss them a lot.



This actually saddens me because I loved those 3 on the show. They actually made the show really fun.


----------



## Alberto7

And holy shit... I've read a few of the posts in this thread... it's kinda hard to read through. I feel like giving you all a big bro hug and a pat on the shoulder.


----------



## Grindspine

Nile said:


> Some fvcking idiot kid makes about 20 cents more than me for the same exact job after I joined amonth before. When I went the first time they offered me 8.60s and I worked at a pizza place for months till I went back and they upped it to 8.87. They hire this stupid fvcking kid at about 20 cents more than me and he has never had a job, and when the idiots in Sioux Falls set a person's pay it will never ever be corrected. Some lady makes $11 god damn mother fvcking dollars an hour to wash dishes which is half my job.


 
Know the feeling.. I have three college degrees, but my two jobs at the moment are guitar/sound related, which I do not owe $70k in student loans for. Unfortunately, at one of those jobs, I answer to a 19 year old.

.... the US economy.


----------



## Adamewf

Not sure whether i should sell some gear to buy some gear!


----------



## dedsouth333

tacotiklah said:


> Yeah, I've spoken with my aunt and regardless of whether or not they're able to save her foot, we're going after her regular physician for malpractice.



Hell yes! You need to ream that quack's ass! I hope she gets to keep her foot (my aunt is scared shitless that she could lose her's as it's still possible). Good luck!


----------



## dedsouth333

Alberto7 said:


> And holy shit... I've read a few of the posts in this thread... it's kinda hard to read through. I feel like giving you all a big bro hug and a pat on the shoulder.



It's cool man. We all love ya'! 

That is a shame about the guys from Myth Busters, too. They gave the show a lot of personality.


----------



## tacotiklah

dedsouth333 said:


> Hell yes! You need to ream that quack's ass! I hope she gets to keep her foot (my aunt is scared shitless that she could lose her's as it's still possible). Good luck!



After talking with my aunt more, it seems that my aunt had been trying even longer than 2 months to get her foot looked at by a specialist and people had been ignoring it. She had a goddamn hemotoma the size of an orange in her foot, and it got to where there is literally no arch in her foot at all. Nearly every bone in her foot is deteriorated to the point that her Podiatrist is trying to lean her more towards amputation than surgery because it's going to take several surgeries and a shit-load of pins, needles, and prosthetic bones. He's going to basically have to reconstruct every bone in her foot. 

This is the end result of a physician that had been treating my aunt for years, knowing full well that she's diabetic, making my aunt wait months to get foot related issues taken care of. I'm not even a medical professional and I can tell you that if a diabetic came to me with a hemotoma the size of an orange in their foot, I'd tell them to go to the ER that very instant because of how serious that is.

This whole thing is just so rage-inducing because a family member is going to lose a limb due to the laziness and carelessness of someone else. Her Podiatrist is so pissed off, that even he plans to write a letter telling off my aunt's regular physician. He also said that he probably could have done more for her foot if she had gotten an immediate referral.

Seriously though, this is making me sick to my stomach with rage.


----------



## wat

I'm mad because I can't scroll down more than 5 posts on facebook anymore without seeing something that irritates the FUCK out of me. 

For example, I just read that my mom _actually believes_ that Obama is a muslim "infiltra_*i*_tor". Also, most of my family believe the earth is less than 10,000 years old and that people used to live to be 900 years old in Bible times.


My facebook experience is like:

_*People pouring ice on their selves*_
Nope.<scroll>

_*"I'll never buy from this coproration again because-"*_
Don't care, not reading.<scroll>

_*"Why are people pouring ice over their heads instead of actually contr-"*_
<scroll>

_*"Real lesbians react to lesbian porn- and why it should matter to you what they think"*_
Jesus christ <scroll>

*My mom thinks obama is part of Al Qaed-*
*shuts laptop*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've had a shitty headache since I woke up ten hours ago. I'm about ready to take some of the emergency Ultracet I have stashed away in case of a gout attack. This shit is unsatisfactory. It's not the strongest headache I've ever had, but _ten goddamned hours_. Enough is enough, head. STAHP.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've had a shitty headache since I woke up ten hours ago. I'm about ready to take some of the emergency Ultracet I have stashed away in case of a gout attack. This shit is unsatisfactory. It's not the strongest headache I've ever had, but _ten goddamned hours_. Enough is enough, head. STAHP.



Have you tried some temperature variations? Sometimes going from ice-cold to hot shower and vice versa can kill a migraine type headache. (or just use a washcloth lol)


----------



## dedsouth333

tacotiklah said:


> After talking with my aunt more, it seems that my aunt had been trying even longer than 2 months to get her foot looked at by a specialist and people had been ignoring it. She had a goddamn hemotoma the size of an orange in her foot, and it got to where there is literally no arch in her foot at all. Nearly every bone in her foot is deteriorated to the point that her Podiatrist is trying to lean her more towards amputation than surgery because it's going to take several surgeries and a shit-load of pins, needles, and prosthetic bones. He's going to basically have to reconstruct every bone in her foot.
> 
> This is the end result of a physician that had been treating my aunt for years, knowing full well that she's diabetic, making my aunt wait months to get foot related issues taken care of. I'm not even a medical professional and I can tell you that if a diabetic came to me with a hemotoma the size of an orange in their foot, I'd tell them to go to the ER that very instant because of how serious that is.
> 
> This whole thing is just so rage-inducing because a family member is going to lose a limb due to the laziness and carelessness of someone else. Her Podiatrist is so pissed off, that even he plans to write a letter telling off my aunt's regular physician. He also said that he probably could have done more for her foot if she had gotten an immediate referral.
> 
> Seriously though, this is making me sick to my stomach with rage.



Oh my god! That's ....ing awful. That "doctor" definitely needs a rude wake up call. I hope your aunt gets what she deserves out of all this. It sounds like she even has a real medical opinion backing her. She should absolutely take him to court. I know I would.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

TRENCHLORD said:


> Have you tried some temperature variations? Sometimes going from ice-cold to hot shower and vice versa can kill a migraine type headache. (or just use a washcloth lol)



Unfortunately it's a sinus headache, so I suspect shocking it like that might only make it worse, since it's the expansion/contraction of the sinus cavity that causes the pain.


----------



## DocBach

Also sick with sinus crud but I work in a hospital so it happens a lot


----------



## pink freud

Yesterday, Why Am I Happy: I had Ghost-Pepper hot-wings today!
Today, Why Am I Mad: I had Ghost-Pepper hot-wings yesterday!


----------



## asher




----------



## Fat-Elf

How convenient that I'm feeling perfectly fine during a five-day camp but as soon as the weekend starts and I get home I get a terrible flu.


----------



## tacotiklah

I hate when I add people from this forum to facebook and they turn out to be douchecanoes to me and my family. Seriously, if all you plan to do is talk shit about me, about women, about my family, about the country I live in, and god knows what else, just hit the goddamn unfriend button already. I got enough bullshit on my plate without having to deal with your social awkwardness and cultural insensitivity. I have no patience for negative, judgmental people anymore.

Also, if you're wondering why I'm so snappy and short-tempered at the moment, scroll up to my last few posts on this thread for some clarity. I'm going through some shit at the moment and the last goddamn thing I want to do is to have to referee facebook to keep my family and friends from shit-posting. It's so stupid and childish.


----------



## Asrial

I'm responsible for all the booze, soda and drinkables on our college freshmen trip, and ordered for a shitton (20k$ worth).
I've just got a message from my boss that the entire shipment of Cocio chocolate milk is missing. It's the hangover cure for 150+ people, and without that, things are going to get bloody miserable, and it's the most expensive item on a per-bottle basis. I'M FURIOUS ABOUT CHOCOLATE MILK!

Also, my girlfriend is planning on going to the states for a semester next year, which I just recently learned off. Eff me it's gonna be taxing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

C**k sucking mother f**king shit eating AT&T, man. The dogshit excuse of a carrier gives me 25 kbps down on my phone when I'm in the States during the day for work. 25 F**KING KB. WITH A K. CAPSLOCK. It's like 1997 whenever I want to do anything with my phone. I couldn't even get on SSO today to complain about it. F**k me for wanting to read my damn webcomics when I'm taking a break at work. And it's not even just localized to where I work, I checked periodically along the highway on my way home last week (when traffic was stopped/slow, I'm not a monster) and it was the same shit. My only other option for a carrier over there is T-Mobile, which doesn't even give me a signal...This shit better be f**king temporary because it's driving me up the wall. Nothing gets to me like incredibly slow Internet. Pathetic, I know, but still.


----------



## AliceLG

There's a 15-minute long stretch in my daily commute to work where signal drops completely. It's the longest 15 minutes of my day. 30 minutes actually since I take the train to work and back. I feel your pain.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

BlackMastodon said:


> C**k sucking mother f**king shit eating AT&T, man. The dogshit excuse of a carrier gives me 25 kbps down on my phone when I'm in the States during the day for work. 25 F**KING KB. WITH A K. CAPSLOCK. It's like 1997 whenever I want to do anything with my phone. I couldn't even get on SSO today to complain about it. F**k me for wanting to read my damn webcomics when I'm taking a break at work. And it's not even just localized to where I work, I checked periodically along the highway on my way home last week (when traffic was stopped/slow, I'm not a monster) and it was the same shit. My only other option for a carrier over there is T-Mobile, which doesn't even give me a signal...This shit better be f**king temporary because it's driving me up the wall. Nothing gets to me like incredibly slow Internet. Pathetic, I know, but still.




*golf clap*
rant 8/10
needs more curse words and maybe some MS paint or gif to convey point


----------



## Kullerbytta

tacotiklah said:


> _Story_



That's f_u_cking horrible, man. A patient should never suffer at the expense of an incompetent doctor, much less a competent but _lazy_ doctor.
Can you sue the prick? I'm the kind of person that couldn't sue anyone if I was treated real bad... But if someone treated my family bad, I'd be ready to sue in a heartbeat. ... Granted it's something actually worth suing for. And I think your cause is plausible.

I'm mad today because of pretty much the same thing.

I've been having major problems and pains in my right wrist for about 14 months now. No one cared to properly examine my wrist or take any interest in what I'd have to say about my problem. 

Until now. 
Turns out I might 'develop' Reumatoid Arthritis. 
...
......
That could have been fûcking prevented if I had gotten any help or examining at all within the first 6 months at least. 

Now my rheumatologist is on vacation for yet another month and they won't let me see any other doctor to discuss what the shit we're gonna do about my fûcking wrist and potential Arthritis 

I can't hold my daughter, can barely play guitar, I can't burden my wrist or hand in any way and on top o' that, there's this huge swollen bulge that's fûcking *PULSATING* so visibly and aggressively that some people are a little grossed out. 

All they did was look at it and touch it a little and told me they din't know what it was and that was it. 


So yeah, I'm pretty mad as well. 

(tacotiklah: I wasn't trying to best what happened to your aunt, I was just sharing my 'My-mad-of-the-day'-moment. I think it's horrible what's happened and I feel for her.)


----------



## mysterior

I'm mad at a guy who wants to buy my guitar and had promised to send a remittance but I didn't receive money. 

oh, the guy showed up. was busy of smth. Im not mad anymore!


----------



## tacotiklah

Kullerbytta said:


> response to story



No worries dude. I'm truly sorry that you're having to go through something similar. I don't understand how hard it is to just give a person an honest checkup and make sure that everything is okay. I feel that if a person is in healthcare for the sole purpose of collecting a big check, they entered the wrong field. Decisions doctors make can kill and/or maim people and they should take that very seriously.


----------



## Cbutler

started a new jerb and now im broke for two weeks. boooo


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I wish I would've stuck around and gotten to meet Dallas Taylor and get a picture with him when I saw Maylene and the Sons of Disaster this past Saturday.

.....I didn't know that he was the former lead vocalist of Underoath before Spencer Chamberlain came in to fill vocal duties.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

*Edit: accidental double post*


----------



## Jake

Found an axe fx ultra with 4 space rack and power amp on ebay for $1200....it ended before I could swoop in and get it. And by that I mean I need to sell some things to make something like that happen.


the sadness.


----------



## tacotiklah

This situation is just getting worse and worse. My aunt decides to confess today and say that the reason her health has be deteriorating so much in such a short time is that in addition to doing .... all for caring for her diabetes, she's spent the last 3 years getting high on meth every month. This is why her kidneys and other parts of her body are going to shit. My cousin and I were ready to go ruin a doctor for malpractice because my aunt lied to us to cover up her habit.

I think I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## Alberto7

^ Jesus, Jess, if what was happening wasn't enough, that's a rough ball to catch...  I can hardly come up with any advice, but I do feel for you... would there be any way to make her stop? I'm sure that would be nothing but beneficial for her current health status...


----------



## tacotiklah

She swears that she's stopped and once I'm able to calm down and think clearly, I'm going to find drug treatment programs for her to enter. I've already told her that regardless of the fact that I'm living in her house, because of what she has done, I'm not paying her anything until I see verifiable proof that she's successfully working through a drug treatment program. This shit stops now.


----------



## asher

Holy shit. I'm sorry


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

A friend I've had for six years unfriended me on Facebook because I indirectly defended one of her friends who was slightly misinformed on what feminism is.
The girl in question posted a status saying she got a random compliment from a guy she didn't know and she was real happy about it, and she said something like "I don't want feminism to take away the ability to genuinely compliment a person without someone considering it harassment" ok fair enough, that's not really what feminism does but believe me some college age girls get a little extreme at times.
So my friend got mad at her and said "nobody wants to take that away though" and I messaged her saying "well, some of them do, but it seems to be selective based on what they personally like lol" and she just said ".... you. there's a difference between 'hey i like you' and 'show me your tits'" and then I said "well why do you think people think feminism is that way? Because some people call themselves feminists but act really loud and negative towards men" and she just said "bye" and unfriended me. What?

It's not even the first time this has happened to me. One of my best friend unfriended me because I wasn't as mad at everything as he was, he's a social justice warrior and his self righteousness is, at times, through the roof.

It's so stupid to me. You're going about taking yourself seriously and you claim to want to educate people, then when somebody asks you questions that you either can't answer or don't want to hear, you just get mad and unfriend them. This is why I hate people.


----------



## MFB

They're not Social Justice Warriors, they're Slacktivists. I'm sure he's totally signed a _bunch_ of petitions while typing from his comfy home, but when it comes to marching in the streets for a cause, he's probably nowhere to be found.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

MFB said:


> They're not Social Justice Warriors, they're Slacktivists. I'm sure he's totally signed a _bunch_ of petitions while typing from his comfy home, but when it comes to marching in the streets for a cause, he's probably nowhere to be found.



To be fair to him, he's part of his GSA group at college, but no, other than that, he hasn't done a ton from what I can tell. He'd get mad at me when I post things from MRA groups that pertain to all people getting oppressed, not just men or women, and he'd say that all MRA groups are a joke and whatnot. All I know is that he's a straight white guy going to a good college and he's the one throwing 'check your privilege' around to anyone like him, seemingly excluding himself from that phrase.

I don't care anymore. People who know me know that I care a lot about everyone's rights, and if they forget that or judge me without knowing how I really am, then whatever, I don't really need them in my life.


----------



## Alberto7

I just put a ding on the front of my flamed koa-topped guitar.  Not too visible, but I know it's there, and it could have been easily avoided had I not been careless and dicking around.


----------



## asher

.... depression.

this has been a bad week on that front...


----------



## metalmonster

Because i was in depression for 4 years. Now that i'm finally over it , i realize people still see me as the sad, pathetic and easy-to-manipulate being i used to be. Girls i met in that "era" of my life that i haven't seen in a long time seemingly tend to speak to me as little as possible. 

It becomes clearer and clearer that they liked the non-showered wreck packed in horrible clothes from my aunt's ex's closet (he's twice as large as i am, and i'm already a big guy, plus, short-sleeve "office shirts" -or whatever that is- are so far away from what i'd wear). I was also super-poor and drank a lot. Now that i'm richer, healthier, happier, more aware of my self-worth, smarter in every single way, even more talented, hard-working and a lot sexier, the same people that used to hang with me all the time ... suddenly avoid me. I realize how toxic, superficial and just terrible people they are  

And what do I think ? How does that makes me feel ? Sad, bitter, angry ? nope, just ....'em  . I'll get new friends anyway, and i don't need them to like me, if they liked that version of me, they're not my friends AT ALL, they were just enjoying the fact that with a little booze and the right words i could be even more of a wreck, so fragile, so easy to break, every time, never gets boring. 

Quite mad actually. But relieved. Overcoming depression is such a life lesson. Teaches you about friendship, girls, people in general, and you realize there are a few super-sweet people that would like me even if i was down , and would like me even more when i will feel better. And some horrible person that seek people with depression just so they can have a "pet person" to watch suffer, making their lives look a bit less miserable and stupid. Of course, i met plenty, my depression was actually quite bad. 

But i also have true friends, and know people just as nice as i am exist. So i may end up meeting a girl who is nice as that. And so ... i may end up having a nice life myself, because now my happinness relies only on me. 

Hope i make sense, i'm confused and it's late. But you may easily get the overall feel.

Btw, in my signature, you can find a topic where you can help me arrange my apartment so it becomes a "nice" place


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I wanted to rest and my mother made a mess and started to move the furniture, open drawers, make noise with shopping bags...
I had to dress and leave home or I would have been dangerous


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I wanted to rest and my mother made a mess and started to move the furniture, open drawers, make noise with shopping bags...
I had to dress and leave home or I would have been dangerous


----------



## Alberto7

Sister just went grocery shopping and is literally keeping track of what I take to charge me money for it later on. All this after we had agreed to sharing long ago and after I've been grocery shopping twice in a row and have let her take the food that _I_ bought _and_ paid with _my_ money. I had not even thought for a second about not sharing.

Apparently she still wishes to be treated like a mere roommate.

So be it.

She has a right to want that though. If she wants to be completely independent and regard her family as mere acquaintances and/or friends, that's fine, but I'll be forced to treat her as such. That means she'll lose all or most family privileges, like me paying her bills and being on her ass all the time reminding her of shit that she has to do (telling her that she has to go renew her insurance because it expired weeks ago, for instance).
It also means that I won't be nice and clean after her shit without uttering a word anymore.
I guess that's a good thing for me though; whenever I remind her of things she *needs* to do for her own well-being I just get yelled at. F*ck that shit.

She doesn't even call my parents anymore, and it's not because she's been busy; yesterday and today she just laid in bed all day and didn't come out of her room until 9pm. She also has not done her cleaning duties in almost 2 weeks, under the pretense that she was working (which she was, but she finished a week ago and hasn't been doing shit since then).

It's like she's just waiting for life to give her things, or for shit to happen without her taking part in any of it.

Of course she wants, and has, to become independent at some point. I just hope she's willing to go cold turkey into it and is willing to cope with the consequences of her rather rash decision (not to mention the way she's chosen to let us know). It pains me to see her estranging herself from us in this way. The whole set of family values have been integral in our upbringing. My parents were very good in raising us that way, but if she's still so adamant about her decision, we can't stop her. Again, I just hope she knows what she's getting into.

Forgive me if some of the things I wrote don't make sense, or if my thoughts aren't well articulated. I'm fuming through my ears. I've had a lot of her shit over the years, and she's finally found a way to break me and let all that pressurized steam out.


----------



## Necris

The amount of instruments (and music gear in general) I have is stressing me out since I'm running out of space to keep everything yet I can't get myself to take the time to take proper photos of the ones I don't use/want anymore and list them on eBay/Craigslist/whatever since in the past when I've tried it's been a waste of time.

Also, selling shit on craigslist makes me nervous every time I do it since in the back of my mind I can't help but think "Hey, hope this guy doesn't ....ing rob me".


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Necris said:


> Also, selling shit on craigslist makes me nervous every time I do it since in the back of my mind I can't help but think "hey, hope this guy doesn't ....ing rob me".


I'm pretty sure everyone who buys/sells on CL is thinking that.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Yeah, I'm sorry, but I've gotta unload this somehow.

My mother drinks. A lot. It causes a hell of a lot of problems at home including verbal abuse directed at my father (and now at me, due to just turning 18) and other nasty things. Recently, though it's got worse.

We live in a flat in south london. It's not a nasty flat, and it's ideally situated for me. Close to the train station to get me into London for uni and social life (all of my friends live at least half an hour away) and our town has shops and other cool stuff. It's right on the border with the countryside so we're half in half out of the city, and the flat itself is in good nick. Only problem is the neighbours. Spiteful bunch, and a shit ton of Portuguese kids that make a shit ton of noise and wake me up every morning at around 11-12ish (due to that not being an accepted wakeup time - I have insomnia - I can't complain, plus I play guitar very loudly in the evening as I don't own a good pair of headphones that I can use with a click). My mum is getting depressed and having "panic attacks" (read: cries for attention) about living here, so we've all agreed it's time to move.

She found a flat out in some backwater village recently, and asked me and my dad for our honest opinions. We gave them (don't want to move, it's another bloody flat with virtually the same issues and probably similarly shitty people) and it makes my two hour commute to uni even worse as it's a 10 minute drive to the nearest station/shops and will shit on my already tenuous link to any kind of social life. Upon giving our views in the politest possible way, she ....ing freaked out and now refuses to speak to either of us because we've "really upset her" and we're "selfish, spiteful bastards". Why ask us for our ....ing opinions if you can't take the truth?

I'm terrified that the moment she starts drinking again this is going to blow a massive hole in our family. I have nowhere to go at the moment, else I'd have moved out months ago.


----------



## Nile

jarvncaredoc said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry, but I've gotta unload this somehow.
> 
> My mother drinks. A lot. It causes a hell of a lot of problems at home including verbal abuse directed at my father (and now at me, due to just turning 18) and other nasty things. Recently, though it's got worse.
> 
> We live in a flat in south london. It's not a nasty flat, and it's ideally situated for me. Close to the train station to get me into London for uni and social life (all of my friends live at least half an hour away) and our town has shops and other cool stuff. It's right on the border with the countryside so we're half in half out of the city, and the flat itself is in good nick. Only problem is the neighbours. Spiteful bunch, and a shit ton of Portuguese kids that make a shit ton of noise and wake me up every morning at around 11-12ish (due to that not being an accepted wakeup time - I have insomnia - I can't complain, plus I play guitar very loudly in the evening as I don't own a good pair of headphones that I can use with a click). My mum is getting depressed and having "panic attacks" (read: cries for attention) about living here, so we've all agreed it's time to move.
> 
> She found a flat out in some backwater village recently, and asked me and my dad for our honest opinions. We gave them (don't want to move, it's another bloody flat with virtually the same issues and probably similarly shitty people) and it makes my two hour commute to uni even worse as it's a 10 minute drive to the nearest station/shops and will shit on my already tenuous link to any kind of social life. Upon giving our views in the politest possible way, she ....ing freaked out and now refuses to speak to either of us because we've "really upset her" and we're "selfish, spiteful bastards". Why ask us for our ....ing opinions if you can't take the truth?
> 
> I'm terrified that the moment she starts drinking again this is going to blow a massive hole in our family. I have nowhere to go at the moment, else I'd have moved out months ago.



You and your father have to do something about it because she obviously won't and will only make it worse.


----------



## asher

Life has a penchant for punching me in the dick the past six months. I can't get any traction anywhere on any kind of relationship stuff and gains on a personal front have been grueling.

That voice in the back of my head says maybe it's time to think about moving on from here... except I only have a loose idea of where I'd go and now getting second thoughts about my profession again is not a helpful time to be thinking about this, since I dont see how it would in any way help resolve that...

Fvcking shitty week.


----------



## metalmonster

> Sister just went grocery shopping and is literally keeping track of what I take to charge me money for it later on. All this after we had agreed to sharing long ago and after I've been grocery shopping twice in a row and have let her take the food that I bought and paid with my money. I had not even thought for a second about not sharing.
> 
> Apparently she still wishes to be treated like a mere roommate.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> She has a right to want that though. If she wants to be completely independent and regard her family as mere acquaintances and/or friends, that's fine, but I'll be forced to treat her as such. That means she'll lose all or most family privileges, like me paying her bills and being on her ass all the time reminding her of shit that she has to do (telling her that she has to go renew her insurance because it expired weeks ago, for instance).
> It also means that I won't be nice and clean after her shit without uttering a word anymore.
> I guess that's a good thing for me though; whenever I remind her of things she needs to do for her own well-being I just get yelled at. F*ck that shit.
> 
> She doesn't even call my parents anymore, and it's not because she's been busy; yesterday and today she just laid in bed all day and didn't come out of her room until 9pm. She also has not done her cleaning duties in almost 2 weeks, under the pretense that she was working (which she was, but she finished a week ago and hasn't been doing shit since then).
> 
> It's like she's just waiting for life to give her things, or for shit to happen without her taking part in any of it.
> 
> Of course she wants, and has, to become independent at some point. I just hope she's willing to go cold turkey into it and is willing to cope with the consequences of her rather rash decision (not to mention the way she's chosen to let us know). It pains me to see her estranging herself from us in this way. The whole set of family values have been integral in our upbringing. My parents were very good in raising us that way, but if she's still so adamant about her decision, we can't stop her. Again, I just hope she knows what she's getting into.
> 
> Forgive me if some of the things I wrote don't make sense, or if my thoughts aren't well articulated. I'm fuming through my ears. I've had a lot of her shit over the years, and she's finally found a way to break me and let all that pressurized steam out.


 Been there, co-renting my place with my brother. If you need to talk about this/advice, you can still PM me.


----------



## AxeHappy

Went to my Grandma's 80th birthday party yesterday with my girlfriend. It was her first time meeting much of my extended family.

There was a slide show. It featured mutilple pictures of me being close with my last girlfriend. 

What. The. .....

Also:
The police are usless.


----------



## asher

wtf


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I got two brand new band shirts, both white with BLACK print on them. Oddly enough, they were a little too big for me even though they were my size. So, I decided to just wash them for the first time to shrink them.

Just took them out of the dryer.......and the black print is super faded and it looks like I've had the shirts for 10+ years. SOOOOO pissed right now! I haven't even worn either shirt and I feel ripped off and like I wasted money! F--K THIS!!!


----------



## MFB

I've got six different people trying to sing A-ha's "Take On Me" in the next room and not a single one of them have any sense of pitch or harmony, and are probably two-drinks too many in for proper singing. Seriously, why the fvck do white people think that horrible sung songs in the middle of the night on a Sunday is an acceptable thing?

Edit: Oh great, they've moved on to Earth, Wind and Fire's "September" and still can't sing worth a fvck


----------



## Jake

Fvcking Paypal man. The expiration date on my card was changed when I got a new card so when I went to purchase my Axe Fx my card got declined and it went to my 2nd payment method which is direct from my bank account. I was okay with this when they said it would be 3-5 days for the payment to clear. It's been 4 days already since the money was debited from my account with no updates from PP yet and still no expected clearing date on my transaction page. Email I recieved initially said estimated clearing date is now the 5th....really Paypal? 7 days to clear money from my account when they could have easily just let me update my card info.

having to wait entirely too long now for this axe fx and I'm getting cranky


----------



## asher

Gonna be at work probably all day despite federal holiday. >:[


----------



## gigawhat

My shitty fvcking weekend is bleeding into today. Hopefully it doesn't turn into a shitty week.

Also back on the hunt for a JP7 after the guy I was holding out 8 days for changed his mind on the trade. Hopefully the buyer I turned down days ago is still interested.


----------



## Alberto7

metalmonster said:


> Been there, co-renting my place with my brother. If you need to talk about this/advice, you can still PM me.



Thanks for the offer dude, I appreciate it. For now I think I know what my options are, so I have what to work with. I just wish I didn't have to cope with stuff like this. I'll take you up on that offer should things escalate though, which I doubt. Thanks again, and good luck with your brother dude. They're sucky situations.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Family,their UTTERLY meaningless low "wants" take presidence over my priority needs....


----------



## no_dice

I'm getting tired of people offering me stupid trades for things I'm selling on craigslist. If your stuff is so great, then sell it and come back to me with the money!


----------



## Nats

My app that's going to change the world and make me gajillions isn't working right. Probably forgot a ; somewhere.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Alex Kenivel said:


> FVCK EVERYTHING



^THIS


----------



## Rosal76

Alberto7 said:


> I just put a ding on the front of my flamed koa-topped guitar.  Not too visible, but I know it's there, and it could have been easily avoided had I not been careless and dicking around.



I feel your pain. Don't feel too bad, though. At least you still get to play that guitar.

I don't want to bore you guys with my long story but I made the realization today, that I may have to retire my 2002, U.S. custom shop, B.C. Rich Warlock Deluxe. Really F__KING sucks!!! I know you're pissed about the ding on your guitar but I'll accept any ding over retiring one of my beloved guitars.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

no_dice said:


> I'm getting tired of people offering me stupid trades for things I'm selling on craigslist. If your stuff is so great, then sell it and come back to me with the money!




NOWAY!!!

tell ya what I`ll trade ya 

1 rim off 79 monte carlo
4 ps3 games
1 fishtank
3 thats 3 balls of twine
a sub woofer box
80`s old pair air jordans
water tube pump
barbie doll corvette
and count them 3 skakeboard wheels....


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Necris said:


> Also, selling shit on craigslist makes me nervous every time I do it since in the back of my mind I can't help but think "Hey, hope this guy doesn't ....ing rob me".





You're lucky he didn't kill you. Or rape you, then kill you. Or kill you, then rape you.


----------



## JoeyW

Due to a computer error from my school I was unregistered from ALL of my classes this semester on the 29th (the semester started today, couldn't do anything or contact anyone due to the long weekend), apparently it happens sometimes. "No problem, I'm sure they'd be understanding and help me sort it out" was what I told myself... Nope, you have to "Make an appointment- unfortunately the earliest you can get in is next week". Here's to hoping this gets sorted out by then so I'm not ....ed beyond belief/get stuck having to work a crappy job until January/Not get any closer to finishing my degree.

Plus its raining like crazy! I just got home from work and if it wasn't for my Mono M80 Vertigo gigbag I'd be a very unhappy person right now.


----------



## downburst82

Accidentally bought an empress VM superdelay on ebay for way more than I meant to bid. I was trying to do some last second sniping and as I was clicking the autobid at $245 it shot up to $290 accidentally clicked...Won the item. So thats ok...I decided to just roll with it(thats what I get for snipping) and $290 isn't that bad really (although after shipping and currency conversion its about $330). Anyways I paid and its on its way

Then yesterday while doing my local craigslist crawling one pops up for $200 .... 

So i'm just sitting here thinking about the extra pedal I could have had


----------



## mr_rainmaker

CL idiots,why do they always lowball ya and try to force you to sell,then this kid has to be,is curseing me out in the email replys.... 
WOW CL just gets worse and worse everyday.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

and the kid still keeps sending me nasty emails 
people are mental


----------



## Nats

School buses stop at every house nowadays. Every driveway. Even if the houses are next to each other.


----------



## metalmonster

> CL idiots,why do they always lowball ya and try to force you to sell


OMG i've so been there. Selling my flamenco guitar was ... let's just say i had 20 emails in 48 hours and 90% of them were from guys named "erik grafenwalder" => email adress "enrique_della_grafenwalderinho" and they were all "yeah i play rumba flamenca" "oh , it's so old" YEAH you ASS that's why it's cheap. "Oh man there isn't even the preamp battery" yeah for the 2nd time, that's why i sell it for 1/4 of its "brand new" value, besides, a battery is 2$ in any store. 

This, and my family keeping on trying to scratch the money i earn down to the last cent.


----------



## Don Vito

Woke up this morning to an ongoing domestic dispute that the police can't seem to do anything about(they've showed up). Fine, none of my business.

Went outside to take the trash out to sweatfest 2014 humidity. Fine, something you just have to deal with in Alabama.

Went back inside to play step dad's acoustic(we have a relaxed relationship using each other's gear). I was playing it mainly to figure out if I wanted my own acoustic, so I changed the tuning from open D to standard E, as I normally play. Snapped the high E string, and because I would expect someone to do the same for me, I'm going to replace it with what little money I have. He was actually complaining that the strings on it were not sounding to good, as they haven't been changed in almost a year, so I'm probably doing him a favor. Only thing I'm worried about here, is that he is pretty particular about his string gauges, and I have no idea what to buy.

Now, what makes me mad is that I won't have a car until early next year at the latest, so I have to make a 2 hour walk to the nearest Guitar Center. This wouldn't bother me so much if I didn't have to cross a busy highway using a barely functional crosswalk.

To top it all off, as I was freshening up in the bathroom(no time for ....ing showers today it seems), I dropped my deodorant straight into the poopy cat liter box. FML

This however, forced me to change the long over do liter, and throw away my deodorant, which I didn't like anyways because you had to mercilessly squeeze the liquid from the container to get anything out from it. Old school soap bar deo or GTFO.

And I thought of something else.. I have a new hoarder neighbor living down stairs from me, who's dog NEVER STFU. It's one of those little furry yappity yap yap breeds.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I havent played guitar, saxophone or bass in a long time. I also haven't recorded anything in forever despite kind of sort of writing a song recently. My inspiration/motivation seems to be on hiatus...


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Same brah. 

Also, Don Vito I can't help but imagine the scenario from your post being acted out as an anime. Sorry to chuckle at your misfortune but maybe it'll cheer you up a bit?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> Woke up this morning to an ongoing domestic dispute that the police can't seem to do anything about(they've showed up). Fine, none of my business.
> 
> Went outside to take the trash out to sweatfest 2014 humidity. Fine, something you just have to deal with in Alabama.
> 
> Went back inside to play step dad's acoustic(we have a relaxed relationship using each other's gear). I was playing it mainly to figure out if I wanted my own acoustic, so I changed the tuning from open D to standard E, as I normally play. Snapped the high E string, and because I would expect someone to do the same for me, I'm going to replace it with what little money I have. He was actually complaining that the strings on it were not sounding to good, as they haven't been changed in almost a year, so I'm probably doing him a favor. Only thing I'm worried about here, is that he is pretty particular about his string gauges, and I have no idea what to buy.
> 
> Now, what makes me mad is that I won't have a car until early next year at the latest, so I have to make a 2 hour walk to the nearest Guitar Center. This wouldn't bother me so much if I didn't have to cross a busy highway using a barely functional crosswalk.
> 
> To top it all off, as I was freshening up in the bathroom(no time for ....ing showers today it seems), I dropped my deodorant straight into the poopy cat liter box. FML
> 
> This however, forced me to change the long over do liter, and throw away my deodorant, which I didn't like anyways because you had to mercilessly squeeze the liquid from the container to get anything out from it. Old school soap bar deo or GTFO.
> 
> And I thought of something else.. I have a new hoarder neighbor living down stairs from me, who's dog NEVER STFU. It's one of those little furry yappity yap yap breeds.


Holy hell dude.


----------



## Don Vito

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Same brah.
> 
> Also, Don Vito I can't help but imagine the scenario from your post being acted out as an anime. Sorry to chuckle at your misfortune but maybe it'll cheer you up a bit?


That did cheer me up, and I would watch that anime.



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Holy hell dude.


Thanks. My step dad really appreciated what I did, so it made me feel good that I went through all the trouble.


----------



## metalmonster

> CL idiots,why do they always lowball ya and try to force you to sell



when you sell something nice for a honest price : 






When you sell something use-able but not perfect at a cheap price : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH3lB8e2hDk 

(ok, these are waaaaay more cute).





> I dropped my deodorant straight into the poopy cat liter box. FML


 Omg lol i have the same kind of problems in my life  (sorry if i laugh to that, it's just kind of funny to imagine). And yeah spray deos are useless, soapbar ones FTW


----------



## Don Vito

It's actually one of those gel based deodorants. I don't know if I got a bad brand or what, but I have literally placed the container on my toilet, and knee dropped it to get the gel out.

Replaced with Old Spice Wolfthorn. Not sure what that smells like yet, but the name alone makes it the most kvlt deodorant on the market.


----------



## metalmonster

> Replaced with Old Spice Wolfthorn. Not sure what that smells like yet, but the name alone makes it the most kvlt deodorant on the market.


 woah, super-kvlt name ! and i don't know either (not sure they have the stuff in french stores).


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> It's actually one of those gel based deodorants. I don't know if I got a bad brand or what, but I have literally placed the container on my toilet, and knee dropped it to get the gel out.
> 
> Replaced with Old Spice Wolfthorn. Not sure what that smells like yet, but the name alone makes it the most kvlt deodorant on the market.


Bearglove is where it's at (I also bought it based off the name alone but it smells pertty, too).


----------



## asher

Allergic to Old Spice.

Maybe I should actually put this in the confessions thread  but I actually use Axe. It's Phoenix or something? It's actually decent smelling, not offensive,it's one of those soap-style dry sticks so it doesn't flake or feel awful gooey, and it doesn't have a bunch of the paraben aluminum crap I don't think.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

If anyone here has played Kingdom Hearts, last night my friends and I watched the three hour video for 358/2 Days, and it was my first time seeing any of it. Held back tears for about an hour.

During that time, I was snap chatting a friend of mine who went out with her friends even though she didn't want to, and she seemed really drunk. Too drunk. Then she sent me something saying she snorted Adderal. I was like no please be safe and then she said she was starting to feel "weird in a bad way" and didn't answer me for the rest of the night. That terrified me, I'm the type of guy who's used to worrying about people.

Then I had a dream that made me really depressed. It was a giant conglomerate of encounters with me dealing with people I know and them doing all of the thing a that I just can't stand about them. It included some friends, my stepdad, the girl I saw this summer, and even my mother. My dad was nowhere to be found in the dream, which might also be saying something...he's not a deadbeat, but he sometimes feels a bit detached.

Anyway. That woke me up and drove me nuts. I got in touch with the girl and she's totally fine, but last night and right now I'm basically just really depressed because my dream caused me to see the worst of too any people at once, and I don't want to have anything to do with any of them right now.


----------



## sniperfreak223

BlackMastodon said:


> Bearglove is where it's at (I also bought it based off the name alone but it smells pertty, too).



Pfffft...Foxcrest master race xD


----------



## Necris

Posting here since there is no "Why are you sad right now?" thread.

My families Beagle is having health issues. We got her from a rescue years ago but we have no concrete info on her background beyond where she was found; she's an old dog, probably about 14 according to the vet. It's not as though she hasn't had a long life for a dog, but it still sucks to see age catching up with her like it has over the past couple years, and certainly over the past few months. The fact that she probably won't be with us much longer is becoming more clear as time passes.


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Allergic to Old Spice.
> 
> Maybe I should actually put this in the confessions thread  but I actually use Axe. It's Phoenix or something? It's actually decent smelling, not offensive,it's one of those soap-style dry sticks so it doesn't flake or feel awful gooey, and it doesn't have a bunch of the paraben aluminum crap I don't think.



We had these like, 23-26 year old guys come into my work and they were just COATED in Axe Phoenix sadly. Like, I remember the smell so vividly from when I was 13 and it had _just_ come out and every kid thought he would be hot shit with it. But these dudes, you could smell them from AISLES away and customers would come up and be like, "What the hell happened back here" and we had to explain it was a person, not an accident.


----------



## Don Vito

Update: Wolfthorn smells EXACTLY like Gatorade.


----------



## asher

Don Vito said:


> Update: Wolfthorn smells EXACTLY like Gatorade.


 


@MFB: Probably all the sprays, those seem infinitely more potent than any stick (for any brand, mind). I just make sure I don't reek of stank


----------



## sniperfreak223

Don Vito said:


> Update: Wolfthorn smells EXACTLY like Gatorade.



I know, right? XD


----------



## Necris

Waiting for the taste update. 



MFB said:


> We had these like, 23-26 year old guys come into my work and they were just COATED in Axe Phoenix sadly. Like, I remember the smell so vividly from when I was 13 and it had _just_ come out and every kid thought he would be hot shit with it. But these dudes, you could smell them from AISLES away and customers would come up and be like, "What the hell happened back here" and we had to explain it was a person, not an accident.



I remember back when axe first got really popular. I swear the halls in my school at the time never smelled worse. There were kids who would spray an overly generous amount on themselves in between every single class. 

The worst part was when some asshole figured out that with enough rubber bands you could hold down the button thingy so it would spray continuously; effectively turning them into tear gas grenades.


----------



## MFB

I'm 99% sure our washer is borked. I put in like, 3/4 of a load and it was mostly shirts/underwear, and it's seriously taken over 2 hours to fvcking dry. The first time I put it in for 70 mins and that usually does it, but for some reason it's not doing as much now; set it for another 50, and ended up going down at the 30 min mark and it was still fairly damp. So help me God if it's not ready when I go back down in like another 10-15. 

The worst part is I already had another load go through the wash so now that's just sitting there air-drying in the wash while waiting for the rest to be done


----------



## mr_rainmaker

lost my fave cat to coyotes....


----------



## Nile

Necris said:


> Waiting for the taste update.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when axe first got really popular. I swear the halls in my school at the time never smelled worse. There were kids who would spray an overly generous amount on themselves in between every single class.
> 
> The worst part was when some asshole figured out that with enough rubber bands you could hold down the button thingy so it would spray continuously; effectively turning them into tear gas grenades.



God damn I remember that in the locker room. This one small side room that was higher than the main locker room next to it people sprayed something like two or three cans worth and it was just a hazy cloud in there that didn't dissipate for awhile. Shit would have probably exploded if you had a flame.


----------



## metalmonster

OMG yeah i remember these too. AWFUL CHEMICAL SMELL ! 

And i use cheap cologne (which is actually from cologne in germany) Because i do my groceries in a lidl store since they're a lot cheaper and the quality is eggscellent. Even their pasta is comparable to brand-name stuff, except it's 39ct the 500g. 

Why and how do i use cologne ? One of my exes which had that one quality of having a *noticeably* great smell did that, she used to rub some cologne (amber cologne is best) under her armpits and on her skin, and voila. I ended up doing the same since it's so cheap, and actually works well (basically because alcohol kills bacteria responsible of any armpit smell). 

That's really the only thing i kept from her since she was the epitome of the "overly attached girlfriend" meme only in real-life, and 1000 times worse  I remember one of her texts 1 year after our breakup : "your daughter fleur grows without her father" : she actually never even had a kid, but whatever, just WHATEVER.

Love story of my life? OH YEAH it looks like one of these teen comedies : "i met this girl in high school, then we did our lives, then we re-met years ago, we dated ... " 
*drumroll*
"SHE'S A full-blown PSYCHO" * punk rock music* (not exactly the way it felt back in the day but who cares). 

Soooooo there's a long and complex backstory about how and why i use cologne as a deodorant  . She's basically the reason i was a mess the past 4 years. 

Now i lost 10kg, exercise for 30 minutes a day and am starting to get great results and basically am on my way to awesome. 

Not the "semi-buddhist meditative kind of contentment with what you have because being mediocre is comfy" but the "let's play some *loud* metal music and kick ass" kind of awesome. in french, we have a saying for that kind of greatness : "ça déchire" => litterally : "it rips" as in "it tears down everything with awesomeness".

And that's another random post  

Basically i'm not that mad today. Except a few people that drive me crazy, but i'm too busy kicking as much ass as i can (which is now my only motto) to care.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Kalium sent me a . 086 instead of the. 098 I ordered.. No email response


----------



## Skyblue

I've sent my CV to several places I want to work at- NOTHING. Not even a "Thanks but no thanks email. It's getting frustrating. And It looks like I'll be forced to end in an annoying shitty job, which is exactly what I was hoping to avoid. 
Sent another one yesterday for a place I really want to work at, now the wait begins...


----------



## asher

Are you following up with them?


----------



## 3074326

It's been a rough year health-wise. Got strep throat in January. It came back late July. Then it came back again in August, but it came back with Scarlet Fever, tonsillitis and a sinus infection. I went to the ER when all that happened. Was there for three days. Was sick with some combination of all that until last week. Relief!

But they told me to schedule a tonsillectomy. That happened Wednesday. I haven't slept for more than two hours at a time since Tuesday. Have not eaten a single calorie since Thursday because my throat feels like fire when I drink water. I can't even speak right now.


----------



## Skyblue

asher said:


> Are you following up with them?



You mean give them a call, see what's up? Most places here don't really like that, they're usually going "yeah we'll let you know if we want you" and that's it.


----------



## asher

Skyblue said:


> You mean give them a call, see what's up? Most places here don't really like that, they're usually going "yeah we'll let you know if we want you" and that's it.



That is what I meant. Usually I'd say after like a week or so, but if that's nt nearly as common there IDK.

Sorry dude


----------



## Skyblue

asher said:


> That is what I meant. Usually I'd say after like a week or so, but if that's nt nearly as common there IDK.
> 
> Sorry dude



I'm currently trying to get a job at our main airline company here in Israel, El-Al, and they ask you to sign up to their website to do that, and when I did I got an email that said "DON'T call us. We'll contact you if we find you fitting" (yes, they emphasized it originally ) 

But fluff that, I guess I just need to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Thanks man!

EDIT: I kinda realized El-Al kinda sounds like Superman's long lost cousin  "Jor-El, is that you?!" "El-Al, I can't believe you're still alive! Is the moustache fake, though?"


----------



## IanCBoss

My best friend is "talking" (the modern high school phrase for the strange state between friends and dating) to this guy that I really don't care for and I've told her that he's trouble but she doesn't want to believe me. Also she said that she would respect my opinion about who she chose to talk to when she found somebody she was interested in.


This is really petty, I know but it frustrates me and is a source of much unneeded anxiety in my everyday life.


----------



## sniperfreak223

My girlfriend's ex has gone full-on stalker on her lately, to the point that we can't hang out on most of our favorite places on the 'net without being harassed, so we end up just hiding on Skype where he'll leave us alone cuz she blocked him there.

It's a good thing he's poor and lives on the other side of the country, otherwise I'd be really worried and looking into restraining orders.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... family


----------



## flint757

Less mad, more depressed. Scheduled twice now an appointment with a new endocrinologist and they wait until 5 days before the appointment to tell me I need to see a different doctor at a different office. This means my appt. will likely be pushed back an additional month and I have to gather up, yet again, all of my medical records just to see a damn doctor. For ....sake this is getting ridiculous. Seeing specialists in the states is a huge pain in the ass even when you have a PPO for insurance. On top of that my deductible has started over since the last time I've had tests done which means in the end I'll likely have a huge bill to handle still since my deductible is $2000.


----------



## metallic1

Ok, iv seen this thread pop up a lot and never comment, but I will today
Because I'm in this situation about 20-25 days a month.
I'm sitting in a semi tractor trailer at a truck stop with hours to kill,
And no guitar., just this dinky little dumb phone to surf guitar sites and 
Shop for a guitar that I won't buy till I get to a music store to try b4 I buy,
 right now lol


----------



## metallic1

Flint757, I hope it works out for you bro, the vast majority take good health for granted,
Until the ceiling comes down on them..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Women in army. F_u_ck off.


----------



## MFB

I discovered that the phrase "explosive diaharrea" is in fact a thing as are liquid squirts. Too much drinking and I've has too much of both. Its horrible


----------



## jonajon91

Just a little bummed out here. Going back to uni tomorrow so I have packed all my instruments into the car. Now i'm just sat here like a chump.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> I discovered that the phrase "explosive diaharrea" is in fact a thing as are liquid squirts. Too much drinking and I've has too much of both. Its horrible



Finally got it out of my system (I hope) and I never want this again. 6 times in 8 hours of what sounded like an Uzi going off in a toilet and it looked like it shoots chocolate bullets.

Barely got any sleep because of it, woke up every hour and was then up for 15-20 mins at a time


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Finally got it out of my system (I hope) and I never want this again. 6 times in 8 hours of what sounded like an Uzi going off in a toilet and it looked like it shoots chocolate bullets.
> 
> Barely got any sleep because of it, woke up every hour and was then up for 15-20 mins at a time


----------



## MFB

Beer? Dude I solo'd 1/3 of a 1.75ml of vodka on an empty stomach.

I skipped breakfast due to having no breakfast foods then had buffalo chicken around 4:30 and started drinking at 9. Didn't eat anything while drinking until maybe 1030 or 11 and it was four eggs.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oof, yeah you gotta eat if you plan on drinking. On that note I also hate drinking because I spend the next day shitting my brains out and then the day after that I get nothing. I still do it for some reason but I'm trying to cut back on how often I get shmammered.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I've cut back on alcohol because my hangovers nowadays are absolutely nothing like the ones I used to get as a teenager. I don't get so much sick, like I did some years ago, as I get nearly terminally depressed. Everything is bleak and gloomy, so I just lie in bed all day whining and complaining about everything in a truly irrational fashion. Takes my body a good 3 days to fix its chemical balance, and it completely interferes with anything going on during those three days. This happens with very little alcohol, too; I don't even need to get drunk for it to happen. I've learned that a liter of beer (three 33 cL bottles) is my limit.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Oof, yeah you gotta eat if you plan on drinking. On that note I also hate drinking because I spend the next day shitting my brains out and then the day after that I get nothing. I still do it for some reason but I'm trying to cut back on how often I get shmammered.



That's the worst part as well, usually, I get stuck with one big shitter right in the morning as like a ".... you, let's wake up" from my body, but this time it was over 8. fvcking. HOURS. And they were the hours I was supposed to be sleeping too, not the regular ol' day time ones. Hell, I put off showering until about 10 mins ago because I didn't want another to hit me and need to start my day all over again.


----------



## Alberto7

I just read the term "post-djent" on another site...


----------



## dedsouth333

^


----------



## JEngelking

Edit: Oooops wrong thread.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Wrong thread?  Sounds like your day was ballin'!


----------



## JEngelking

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Wrong thread?  Sounds like your day was ballin'!



Good call, I gotta pay more attention to which "Why are you ____ right now?" thread I'm in.


----------



## asher

Yeah, somewhere around four-five I'm due for some significant Post-Drinking-Dumps. My body wakes me up early for it too... and in the last six months or something it's been basically impossible to get back to sleep afterwards until near noon.

OT: I expected to get hammered yesterday in the Div 1A event at the Regional Open Circuit tournament... but not to fvcking derpface my way out of the Round of 16 in Div2 today after sweeping my pool  ended up in 13th of 51.

I wish DC were closer or something. Even in lieu of a coach, I could REALLY use stronger clubmates...


----------



## Vhyle

I'm married to the wrong person.


----------



## Grindspine

I feel like I am going to be poor forever and never pay off my effing student loans. I am currently making ends meet with four part-time jobs, while my girlfriend has been working two and trying to sell some artwork.

All this because the job offer for the full-time job I spent the summer trying to get gave me an insultingly low offer and refused to negotiate at all.

  

I hate living in a state with such low average income.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

spent the last few months dealing with the damn family drama,one person after another,making life too damn busy to even touch my guitar.


----------



## SD83

Week starts with two 16h shifts in a row. After two weeks of 65h. Either gonna call in sick tomorrow or take 2 or 3 days off for overtime starting wednesday. I feel like punching anyone I see, way too angry to eat, let alone sleep... oh, and some ............ stole the saddle from my bike while it was parked at the train station on sunday. The saddle. In broad daylight. What's wrong with all those people passing by not seeing anything? Not to mention totally breaking my office chair while trying to fix it (on sunday) and having absolutly no idea when to by a new one because work. Sitting on my amp right now... life is beautiful.


----------



## jdeathkelly

Been trying to sell a guitar and amp for 3 weeks, only offer has been a scam.


----------



## piggins411

$600 utility bill


----------



## Jarmake

Got a stomach flu and I'm currently in a dead end with my guitar playing. I just can't make anything sound good, nothing inspires me. Thinking of selling most of my gear and focusing on keyboards. Damn I hate this. I've been playing since I was 5 or so and now it just feels so pointless. I'm sure I'll get over this and start playing happily again, but maybe now is a time for a change.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm going for a 22 hour cruise tonight and I don't feel like going. Got so shitfaced in Wednesday that I don't think I want to touch another beer for a while.


----------



## metalmonster

This chick. 

She's hot, i would like to have her, and she definitely wants me. But she has a way to act so crazy it messes me up and i end up saying no to her only to regret it and then she's the one saying no in a very manipulative way and i'm being driven beyond insane. 

except from that everything is fine-ish. Except i'm pretty tired today and my brother has been tough to live with (i co-rent with him) these days because of some **** trying to scam him, and it's so nerve racking i have trouble maintaining a high level of awesome/being productive


----------



## asher

Fvcking parking officers around here are total dickholes. Yeah, I'm 1' over the front of my space, when the guy in front of me is at the limit or over his *and the guy behind me is two feet into my space*. Asshole.

And then as I'm walking back to work through a one block park, a cop walks over to harass a bunch of the townies and homeless about "all this mess". There were maybe ten people smoking and chilling under a tree, and some of them were lying down in blankets. Couple backpacks out and a bike someone was holding. Asshole.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

been so busy I can`t tell what day it is.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just found out that one of my good friends and fellow trans activists passed away. Nobody is sure why yet, but my understanding is that he went to sleep and never woke up. It's no secret that around the beginning of the year I was battling with depression and suicidal thoughts, and he was there for me and reminded me of how good life can be if I gave it another chance.

They say that friends you make on facebook aren't real friends, but I disagree. He and a few others have given me hope and strength to keep living, no matter how hard life gets, and I've never even met them in person.

.... today and .... the way the last 30 days or so have been. I don't think I can take too many more hits like this...


----------



## asher

I'm so sorry


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Hang in there Jess.


----------



## dedsouth333

Oh shit. I'm so very sorry to hear that. Just remember that you have us too Jess and we love you!!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

-I feel like a shitty guitarist today
-was supposed to hang out with friends today, but they all canceled
-played a lot more Destiny than I would've liked and wasted a lot of potential guitar playing time
-didn't get to talk to a girl I really like today

just venting


----------



## Fat-Elf

I think I broke a finger by punching a wall two nights ago. Hurts like a mofo, especially when I try to play guitar.


----------



## Church2224

Found out my ex and my friend were sleeping together behind my back while we were trying to get back together, and apparently she was doing the same with other guys as well...

And the world wonders why I hate people...


----------



## asher

Methinks maybe you need a new social group dude


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I thought Captive Bolt Pistol was going to be about space marine POWs. It's actually about a f ucking cattle prod that has literally killed only 2 people. That's not metal, that's a f ucking PETA campaign


----------



## tacotiklah

Thanks for the support everyone. I was in a bad place this weekend and this was pretty much my attitude all weekend (skip to :10):


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Not mad, but I've 'injured' my hip whilst running. I can't remember when the pain started, but it's hardly been noticeable since, more of a slight numb ache when I apply pressure. I just don't want to aggravate it by running even more, so I'm taking a week off from running

Also a nice road bike came up on ebay, very close to me, and I missed out on it because it was 'buy-it-now' and I assumed it wouldn't get bought too quickly


----------



## Alberto7

I feel kinda bad posting this after reading some of your problems here... but here goes regardless.

I've had a cold since yesterday morning (night time now) and it's become progressively worse. Colds and flus usually hit me really hard, since I suffer from chronic rhinitis. My nose becomes stuffed to the point of complete nasal blockage, my face puffs up, and my eyes water. However, I'm more or less used to that, so nothing out of the ordinary there. Thankfully enough, I haven't developed an infection (yet) this time around. Today I developed a fever, however. Now, I'm not as used to fevers as I am to other flu and cold symptoms, since I don't get them as much, so even mild fevers floor me. I was tired of being sick, and I have quite a few things going on this week, so I decided to take Advil Cold & Sinus to lower the fever and possibly alleviate my stuffed nose. I've always handled Ibuprofen well, but I know from previous experience that I react badly pseudoephedrine (the second active ingredient in A:C&S). It is a vasoconstrictor and acts on the adrenergic system. It got rid of most of the mucus, but it somehow made my nose tissue swell up and block the nasal passage, not with mucus, but with swollen tissue. Also, it acting on the adrenergic system means that I have enough adrenaline at the moment to wrestle a bear and then run a marathon. I also have palpitations. It's almost 11pm, I'm exhausted, and I desperately need sleep for tomorrow. I can't do any of those things due to how uncomfortable my nose and face feel and because I feel like I just had 10 cups of coffee.

I knew I'd react like that to the pseudoephedrine, and yet I was so desperate that I took it anyway. Now I gotta tough it out for the next 8-or-so hours and tomorrow might be another day gone to waste. I am a f*cking idiot.


----------



## piggins411

Trying to do some simulations and have no idea what the fack I'm doing


----------



## Jarmake

Fat-Elf said:


> I think I broke a finger by punching a wall two nights ago. Hurts like a mofo, especially when I try to play guitar.



Dude, don't do that.  I broke my pinkyfinger and it's knuckle about 6 years back as I hit a tree few times while being drunk ass idiot. It was nice waking up because of the shooting pain in my hand in the next morning. As if the hangover wasn't enough. I never went to see a doc and I still can't move my pinky as much as I should be able to.

The hand was like a freaking basket ball, all swollen up and blueish. So, if you've seriously hurt your hand, go see a doc. Especially if it's the fretting hand. Mine was the right hand, which I use for picking.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jarmake said:


> Dude, don't do that.  I broke my pinkyfinger and it's knuckle about 6 years back as I hit a tree few times while being drunk ass idiot. It was nice waking up because of the shooting pain in my hand in the next morning. As if the hangover wasn't enough. I never went to see a doc and I still can't move my pinky as much as I should be able to.
> 
> The hand was like a freaking basket ball, all swollen up and blueish. So, if you've seriously hurt your hand, go see a doc. Especially if it's the fretting hand. Mine was the right hand, which I use for picking.



Yeah, it's the picking hand for me too and luckily playing guitar doesn't hurt anymore but it's still pretty sore if I try to move it too much. Because it doesn't hurt all the time I probably won't go see a doctor though it probably would be a good idea to get it x-ray'd. I guess I'll just wait couple of weeks and see if it heals. If it stays stiff like yours, at least it's a good reminder not to do stupid shit when drunk.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My semi-annual cold has come early this year. I blame the weather being all screwy and not knowing what season it is. Or people in the office spreading their goddamn diseases. Or everything, I'm just really bitter when I'm sick.


----------



## flint757

I just sliced the shit out of my finger on my writing hand trying to fix one of my old FD lenses. No bueno.

Few weeks ago I busted the clip on my shift key when I had to take it apart to clean out the beer I spilled all over it (long story). Still works, but every once in awhile it comes out of alignment and gets stuck. Sucks.


----------



## Jake

It's now 24 hours past the provided delivery date for my 2nd studio monitor that I've already waited an extra week for. Pretty sure UPS lost it.....so yeah someones gonna owe me some money.


----------



## Jake

AND GC DECLARED THE VALUE AT $1


----------



## flint757

Does the tracking say still in transit or delivered?


----------



## Jake

flint757 said:


> Does the tracking say still in transit or delivered?


It said it was on vehicle for delivery yesterday at 4 am, waited all day, never showed up. Changed to in transit at midnight. Delivery date was updated to today. Never showed up. I've now filed a claim and UPS is "investigating"


----------



## tacotiklah

Well, continuing my impeccable streak of luck, the doctor's office called me back today to let me know the results of my blood work. I'm now being referred to a diabetic specialist.

Not to be pessimistic or anything, but I'm now tempted to keep checking to see if a swarm of frogs and locusts are heading my way.


----------



## tacotiklah

edit: accidental double post


----------



## asher

tacotiklah said:


> Well, continuing my impeccable streak of luck, the doctor's office called me back today to let me know the results of my blood work. I'm now being referred to a diabetic specialist.
> 
> Not to be pessimistic or anything, but I'm now tempted to keep checking to see if a swarm of frogs and locusts are heading my way.



That really stinks, but having seen what damage ill managed diabetes can wreak to my roommate, it's really good that it's being investigated.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Ironic that I recently posted in the "why are you happy" thread that I was going to my first uni party.

Liked this girl since I first heard her sing about three weeks ago, been exchanging looks and all that pathetic shit that 18 year old boys with no life prospects and faecal matter for a facial expression do to indicate to girls that they're interested, went to a party last night and what happens?

Some other dude hooks up with her. Nice. 

Feel like das bag of shite, ja.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Crappy sicknesses streak.
I haven't been one day 100% ok with my health in all September.


----------



## flint757

Worried about one of my ebay sales. All of them have been checked in at USPS and Fedex, but one and I dropped them off at the counter at the same time. Hopefully it'll show up on Monday otherwise I'm likely out some money and time.


----------



## EdibleVypyr

Axe FX. Breakdowns. 1-0-1-0-1-0-1-0 "riffs". No solos in most music today, replaced with shitty breakdowns or whatever...

... meh...


----------



## Jake

Still waiting on UPS to decide what happens after they lost my god damn package with my studio monitor in it.


----------



## downburst82

I think I might have broken some toes or a bone in my foot.

I was getting my 1.5 years old son his bottle late last night and smacked my 3 little toes extremely hard on my pedaltrain pro hardcare. Anyways I was able to hobble the bottle to him and get that dealt with and then hobble back into bed and eventually fall asleep. Then had to wake up this morning to take my daughter to preschool and I could hardly walk and wasn't able to get her there 

Debating right now getting checked out at the clinic or toughing it out for a few days and seeing if it feels any better.


----------



## asher

Get it checked out. A lot of those tiny bones are easy to fvck up.


----------



## Xaios

I live in a remote place. Some dummy accidentally cut both the main fiber optic line and the backup a bit south of here. As a result the ISP had to switch to satellite backup, which is sloooooow.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled

I am mad because some asshat hijacked my steam account. Twat's had access for I dunno how long. That's what I get for not changing my 10 years old easily bruteforced password I guess. DOESN'T MAKE ME ANY LESS MAD! BOTH MAD AT THE TWAT, AND MYSELF!


----------



## Xaios

Yuck.


----------



## asher

Ew.


ed:

"Unfortunately, the Jackson was damaged when a customer took it down from the display today. I&#8217;m sorry to have to inform you of this and will immediately refund the transaction. Thank you for your understanding; we hope to do further business with you in the future,"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Fvcking hell. When I was a youngin', I had a steady core of musician friends who were motivated and excited about playing in a band, and always trying to get something going. I, on the other hand, was lazy and unmotivated, eventually walking out on every project I tried to get going.

Now that I'm ripening into an old fart, though, I'm motivated, practicing regularly, got a sweet complete pro-quality rig going for the first time ever, and bands keep bringing nothing but grief.

First the stoner rock band I was in had to break up just when it was gaining steam, because the other members were leaving Korea for good. Then, the singer for the new band I joined quit because she didn't see eye to eye with the guitarist. Next, the keyboardist was booted from the band for being too busy to be reliable. Now, the drummer is quitting the band because his wife is sick (no bad blood there, you gotta do what you gotta do, but shit still sucks band-wise).

That leaves me in a band with just me, the guitarist, and a singer I don't really like, and an open invitation to play in the "band" that the unreliable keyboardist wants to start with the (also unreliable) singer who previously quit, and doesn't have a guitarist or drummer yet. Goddammit.

I really should be putting more effort into writing some crust/grind for the project a Korean guy I know wants to dick around with someday.


----------



## musicaldeath

Had a presentation in front of a group of important people yesterday. One guy was a total asshole, threw me off, and if not for my colleague stepping in and prompting me basically, the whole thing would have been a wash. .... hecklers.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Our summer cottage in one sentence...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Our summer cottage in one sentence...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit? Double post, ....ing phones...


----------



## Fat-Elf

.... it! Quadruple post because my phone hates me.


----------



## BornToLooze

I actually came up with a good idea for a song, get about 20 bars in and .... it, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## gigawhat

BornToLooze said:


> I actually came up with a good idea for a song, get about 20 bars in and .... it, I can't think of anything else.



Goes every song I've ever tried to write by myself. Best workaround I have found is working with someone else to pickup where you cant, and vice-versa. Like-minded friends can be your salvation from writers block.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

log splitters have now been added to the list of things I'm too stupid to use ear plugs for


----------



## asher

Alternately, just take your awesome part and let it simmer in the back of your head. Something else is likely to pop out (I have like four mini recorder tracks of me singing into my phone when an idea came to me in the shower).


----------



## Alberto7

Not so much mad as I am really annoyed, but living with a cartoon-esque drama queen of a roommate who overreacts to practically anything she comes across - either by making extremely and obnoxious animal noises whenever she gets just a little excited, or by unwarrantedly making life seem more bleak and miserable than it actually is - is slowly gnawing a bitter hole in my soul. I can usually stand those kinds of personality pretty well, but living with one has proved exhausting at times. I really like her, she's sweet and fun and all, but I need a break from her bombastic self, and I can't seem to get one... 

Add to the mix two other roommates with occasional bombastic tendencies similar to (but much less intense than) the first one's, and whenever all three of them happen to synchronize (which, thankfully, isn't very often), I feel like putting a drill to my ears and a live grenade in my mouth.

I feel like ass complaining about people that I actually really like and whom I consider my friends, but I needed to vent a little.


----------



## asher

Everyone needs their space, it's totally understandable. And there's a reason there's a saying not to live with your friends


----------



## Alberto7

^  Tell me about it; I already got stabbed in the back pretty hard a few years ago after I moved in with someone I thought to be a close friend. In my current situation, we became friends after we moved in together. One of them I actually met while signing the lease... I took a gamble far bigger than I am usually willing to take, but it worked well, thankfully. Not doing it again though; I was scared shitless for a while for fear that she'd turn all psycho-bitch on me, but I'm fairly convinced now that she's awesome.


----------



## JEngelking

Guitar electronics issues annoy me. It's not like they're major issues, but all I want to do is sit down and work on writing and recording, not have to worry about where the static-y fizz is coming from on my instrument, it's demotivating.


----------



## Skyblue

I have a female friend. Almost all of my friends are CONSTANTLY going "Are you dating her?" "have you tapped that?" "You should tap that". 

I'm not going to do that. I don't WANT to do that. She's just a friend. It's getting annoying as FLUFF. Every freakin' time she posts a picture with the two of us in it to facebook it starts again (not that it happens that often, but it's still annoying) 

I've explained it hundreds of times to them. Ugh...


----------



## Jakke

Bought white tie, now I'm poor


----------



## wat

Took a little chunk out of the tip of my pinky finger with an orange peeler while making Old Fashioneds. Was too drunk to realize I had done it until I was bleeding on myselfand the carpet.


----------



## Varcolac

Have had to wake up at 4:45 every morning last week, to make it in by 7:30 and will have to do so for the next two weeks, until my new tenancy starts.

Commuting is not fun. I miss my bike.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Having one of those "everything I play sounds like balls" weeks. Ugh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Murphy keeps injecting his stupid Law into the classes I'm trying to teach, and it's getting tiresome.


----------



## Jake

UPS is still fvcking me on my package they lost. Today is one month since the original delivery date. They told GC yesterday that I hadn't filed a claim. Right UPS please imply that it's the customers fault that you have the worst god damn customer service in the history of the world. GC is making it right though, or so they say. I'm just so angry I'm a month into this shit with neither my $120 or my fvcking studio monitor


----------



## flint757

Two things, why hasn't Guitar Center simply refunded you your money? Second, it is actually Guitar Centers responsibility to file the claim and get their money from UPS not yours (the shipper, not the recipient). They're both giving you the runaround, but ultimately as far as it concerns you Guitar Center is the only one actually doing you wrong at this point.


----------



## XEN

Deprogramming my kid after his weekend with my ex...
Not fun. Drags me down.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Women

More specifically my gf just not understanding my decisions.

If Stephen Hawking says he can't understand them, well I'm fvcked.


----------



## Forrest_H

I'm at my girlfriend's mother's house and hearing just the absolute weirdest bullshit ever

"Ebola might be weaponized, you know"

"I wouldn't be surprised if Obama got on a plane when all this is over back in Africa"

"Ebola" 

"Ebola" 

"government"

"Ebola"


----------



## Slunk Dragon

You mean you guys didn't know Ebola was a government weapon? It's just like with the AIDs and that Bird Swine virus.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's headache season. I like the temperature this time of year, but the change of seasons just murders my sinuses every. Fvcking. Day. I just want a day without a headache, for chrissakes. The one I've got now started at about 10PM last night, and it's now 4PM. Shit's irritating. I have shit I need to get done, and this is just not helping.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hey Forest could you do me a huge favour amd fight her? Just fight her right in the face for me? Pls?

Or just start violently coughing on her and yelling 'biological warfare biiiiiitch!'


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Been sitting in court for about an hour.. Waiting... I bet the parking meter is expired. My ex wife is sitting just a few seats away from me. Awkward.. 

I'd actually rather be at work.


----------



## Forrest_H

BlackMastodon said:


> Hey Forest could you do me a huge favour amd fight her? Just fight her right in the face for me? Pls?
> 
> Or just start violently coughing on her and yelling 'biological warfare biiiiiitch!'



The urges...

Minus the weird governmental loathing and conspiracy, they actually are really sweet people. It's just annoying to hear all of that crap while I'm trying to get a shitty VPN connection to work.


----------



## Church2224

I am hating life right now. 

I love looking at Ex's Facebooks and seeing how their lives our going, one is a leader at a college in Virginia, while another is getting a book published soon...

Well, one of you I caught with a buddy of mine in my own home trying to get it on, and another I found out was sleeping with another friend of mine behind my back. Amazing how such "great people" can find success in life...

As for me, I am going to school full time, and running a business full time. I have little to do anything. Movies I wanted to see have gone by the wayside, my friends are all out having a good time and getting the women when I am working and going to school. I have little time to do anything at all, I just try to play my guitar as it eeps me sane. 

I am 23 and feel like I have done little in life to achieve anything, I thought I was following my dream of starting a company with something I love to do, but I my heart feels so empty right now I am about to break...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Church2224 said:


> I am _*only*_ 23 and feel like I have done little in life to achieve anything, I thought I was following my dream of starting a company with something I love to do, but I my heart feels so empty right now I am about to break...



An edit and some unsolicited advice: Someday you'll be old enough to look back and know you were doing the right thing. When your friends who were always out partying are still stuck in whatever dead-end jobs they have now in ten years' time, you'll be sitting pretty on the mound of success you've built for yourself. 

You'll be far better off secure in your situation and meeting other grown-ass people to share your life with than you would be if you did like them and decided your twenties were just too darn early to grow up.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

And a mandatory complaint: Band practice was just cancelled for the third consecutive week, not that that's _too_ big of a deal, since we still haven't found a steady replacement for the drummer who quit. I don't even really like the music the band plays but at least while we were actively working on material I was enjoying just being out of the house making music with someone. The more time I spend away from that, the less okay I become with the fact that our music isn't very appealing to me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Came down with a cold for the second time in 3 weeks, didn't sleep much last night or this week for that matter. It's gonna be a long goddamn day.

The people I have to share a cubicle with are actually driving me insane with their annoying little habits (reading out loud to themselves, not muting their phone while they text all day, snorting their nose every 20 minutes on average, and these are 3 separate people mind you). Makes me hate my job that much more and April can't come sooner so I can look for another one.

I want to move out on my own but I don't feel comfortable financially until I scratch off a few debts first. I'm getting pretty tired of living at home at 23.

I think I just really need to get laid...


----------



## Forrest_H

BlackMastodon said:


> Came down with a cold for the second time in 3 weeks, didn't sleep much last night or this week for that matter. It's gonna be a long goddamn day.
> 
> The people I have to share a cubicle with are actually driving me insane with their annoying little habits (reading out loud to themselves, not muting their phone while they text all day, snorting their nose every 20 minutes on average, and these are 3 separate people mind you). Makes me hate my job that much more and April can't come sooner so I can look for another one.
> 
> I want to move out on my own but I don't feel comfortable financially until I scratch off a few debts first. I'm getting pretty tired of living at home at 23.
> 
> I think I just really need to get laid...



The feels of how relative this is for me.

I've had some weird cold/allergy thing for weeks, and it's only now just barely dying down, _just._

I actually work with a lot of cool guys (Very brilliant, most of them musically inclined), but there are some guys here that just irritate me. Having phone calls in the bathroom irks me unless it's something important, and I think an argument with your wife about having macaroni and cheese for dinner isn't really f-cking important  On the other hand, I probably bug the piss out of everyone since I've not gone to college yet, and although I've worked here since I was 15, there are some terms in the processor design world that I'm still not familiar with  But I feel your pain, there are some guys at my office I don't see eye to eye with.

Also, I'm pretty paranoid I'm getting fired. My boss is hiring on a shit-ton of interns from UT, way more qualified to do what I do, and he seems like he's getting annoyed with me. I'm going to have a talk with him and see if I f-cked something up royally, because if he's firing me, I'm taking that damned Z2 digipack I ordered him 

But yeh, BM, I feel your pain. Keep trudging on. You and I are seriously young, so we're going to start out in positions we're not exactly down with.


----------



## meteor685

Im annoyed, cuz all my friends, coworkers, and family create drama for me by constantly telling me guitar is worthless, and i should quit. Pretty much everyone in my life with the exception of my guitar teacher..


----------



## Forrest_H

meteor685 said:


> Im annoyed, cuz all my friends, coworkers, and family create drama for me by constantly telling me guitar is worthless, and i should quit. Pretty much everyone in my life with the exception of my guitar teacher..



Don't quit. Keep playing. Guitar is a weird obsession most people don't understand. My dad took years to finally understand why I played, and now he's behind me 100%. Just keep playing, ignore them.


----------



## Alberto7

Why does this thread have to exist? Now I have the perfect excuse to bitch about every single little thing that happens to me.  Now, to serve the point of the thread:

I planned on staying in today to get some work done, since I have a ton of assignments, reports, exams, etc. due this week. I also wanted to get good night sleep tonight to wake up early tomorrow and go to university to work and have a productive day. Now, out of the ....ing blue, my roommate brings like 10 people home for "pre-drinks" without telling beforehand any of the people that live with her. Not only is it impossible to concentrate now, but I have to put up with feeling self-conscious if I so much as decide to go to the kitchen to get some food, or go take a piss. I haven't showered in two days, and I look like shit in my PJ's. She's already pulled shit like this before, and she's been a total ....ing sloth when it comes to housework and cleaning after herself. On top of that, she has apparently bitched at someone about us (the other three roommates) being "too uptight." What's so freaking hard about letting us know in advance that you're gonna bring a lot of people over to drink? I would have said yes and I probably would have gone work somewhere else, or I would have joined, or not, or whatever. Now they're gonna go out, and I bet my left nut she'll bring at least one person back with her at like 5am and they'll be all wasted and loud, and will wake me up. Worst thing is, she always plays the victim whenever anyone tries to even slightly confront her about anything - and, to some extent, she has indeed been a victim of her own circumstances, but that does not excuse her - and she makes it hard for us to approach her and talk to her seriously about her habits. But I think this is the straw that broke the camel's back. She's being told off tomorrow, I don't care how bad her hangover is (which I am not-so-secretly hoping is pretty ....ing bad).

/rant


----------



## Electric Wizard

My Rasmus Modern got a sharp gouge in one of the frets. 
Can't afford a refret, and I don't imagine any tech around here could match the plek job it already has.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oh, hello insomnia. Didn't see you there. Why don't you stick around? Not like I have to be up for work in 4 hours.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh, hello insomnia. Didn't see you there. Why don't you stick around? Not like I have to be up for work in 4 hours.



>be so tired I'm falling asleep lying around watching shit on the internet
>brush teeth and properly go to bed
>stay awake another hour before falling asleep

WTF?!


----------



## Yo_Wattup

So I just saw 'A Night With Devin Townsend' (kind of like a guitar class but more talking), and it was pretty lame. But here's the thing: I can't complain because my girlfriend bought me the ticket. 

I don't really like Devin's music (sorry guys), never have; I only own one album of his... and I had to go along to this thing after work and pretend that I was interested. Like when she first told me she was like "I might have bought you and I tickets to Devin's guitar class thing" and I had to be all like "yaaaay cool" because bitches have feelings or whatever. 

But I can't show that I disliked it because that would break her heart. She thinks I loved it. And its good that she thinks that. But this is why I ....ing hate surprises. Why I hate christmas. Why I hate presents. Because you're pressured into appreciating something you don't. 

I feel like a spoilt first-world piece of shit for feeling this but man that was a waste of my ....ing time. 

Thanks for reading...


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> >be so tired I'm falling asleep lying around watching shit on the internet
> >brush teeth and properly go to bed
> >stay awake another hour before falling asleep
> 
> WTF?!


Happens all the time. When you're dozing off like that the best thing to do is turn off whatever you're watching (unless you don't mind sleeping through it) and just let it take you. As soon as you stand up or start moving too much you become too awake to fall asleep. This is why I can only spontaneously nap.


----------



## asher

We cut Commemorative 9/11 T-Shirt from our setlist.


----------



## Jake

flint757 said:


> Two things, why hasn't Guitar Center simply refunded you your money? Second, it is actually Guitar Centers responsibility to file the claim and get their money from UPS not yours (the shipper, not the recipient). They're both giving you the runaround, but ultimately as far as it concerns you Guitar Center is the only one actually doing you wrong at this point.


I can say there is a happy ending to this story and I will have a new monitor tomorrow! UPS and GC basically stalled to the point where nobody got anything accomplished and GC decided they would just send me a new one which is actually awesome since I bought a used pair for substantially less than the cost of a single monitor in the first place, still was very frustrating though.


----------



## UncurableZero

I am mad as fu&#1089;k right now. One of my best friend got jumped and was beaten up outside a club on monday...over a ....ing golden ring. What kind of a moronic shithead do you have to be to do something like that?! He called me that night asking me to go out with him, but I hate clubs. I can't help but feel guilty.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm mad because I feel like im quickly breaking inside, and I hate it. I've been denying to myself how uncomfortable I actually am with my current living situation (for a couple of reasons that I might vent again once I'm not writing from my phone), and how I've been bottling things up inside, and, when I finally tried lettings things off my chest, I began having anxiety attacks over the littlest things. I've been feeling constantly anxious the past couple of weeks, and it's just getting worse. This is all happening during a month where I've had a lot of school work and exams piled up, and I'm committed to doing better this semester, so the stress of everything combined (living situation plus school work) is beginning to break me. That's what I think it is anyway. Today I've felt way more anxious than I have felt in years, and I can't seem to find anything to really calm me down. I also feel that the social anxiety of my teenage years is suddenly flaring up again, and I feel uncomfortable with everybody I interact. I think it's time I go back to my counsellor, as I'm running out of ideas as to what to do, and I really don't want this affecting my school work more than it already has (which already suffers enough from my normal levels of procrastination and lack of concentration)...

Anyway, back to trying to get some sleep.. :/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just got an e-mail that said I wasn't chosen for the job I applied for. Fvcking sucks. There is hardly any jobs to even apply for and considering that I can't get into any school until next autumn all I could do for now is to work.


----------



## Church2224

Just found out my buddy and my ex who were sleeping together behind my back are officially together now. 

Also just found out from a female friend of ours he is already trying to cheat on her with other women! Amazing how you can have something and just treat it like shit, the dishonorable little punk ass.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lost a close friend/family member a couple of weeks ago,really tough couple of weeks since...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Car tried to elbow in front of me in traffic, I didn't let it, guy got all road ragey and followed me with brights all the way to his exit. [sarcasm]I obviously impeded him so much[/sarcasm], because he could have gone around me shortly after traffic opened back up (2/4 lanes were closed at point where he tried to 'elbow').


----------



## will_shred

Have to drive alone for almost 2 hours to play an acoustic show that nobody is going to attend because the entire city is hung over. 




Edit: My predicament is pretty petty compared to what i'm reading here. My thoughts go out to you dudes.


----------



## asher

As results trickle in:


----------



## Nats

the entire help desk is here. the most annoying cast of characters you can imagine assembling are all here in the same place at the same time. STABSTABSTAB


----------



## BucketheadRules

My job... I've just tried to book a couple of days off that I need, and it seems that they've used up my entire holiday allowance on their own terms, without even informing me. So now I've got a bunch of random days off early next year that I didn't ask for, instead of the days I actually need.

I've been there two years and I've been f*cking great, if I say so myself. I'm always on time, I've never taken a day off sick, I've taken loads of overtime (often at very short notice to help them out), I've even won a couple of awards for service and so on, and this is how they repay me. I depend on this job, it pays me well and I really need the money, and I get on really well with most of the people, but the bad management and the way I get treated as a result of that is REALLY starting to f*ck me off. If I was in any kind of position to leave, I'd be out of the door like a shot.

I'm gonna talk to someone about this tomorrow... and see if I can lose my rag enough to get the point across but not quite enough to get fired 


EDIT: Turns out it was automatically allocated. Still not ideal but at least it was no-one's fault. I think it says something about my past experiences with them that I jumped to that conclusion though...


----------



## flint757

I let shit get out of hand and now the blow back is just tremendous. I'll get through it, but damn it ....ing sucks.


----------



## russmuller

I was just passed over for two promotions at work.

I work in a tech support call center, and I'm pretty much a rock star at what I do. I've been in this same role for 5 years now. I am a consistently a high performer who takes on extra tasks and helps train new people. Everyone up through our department VP and President know me by name and my face. And this is the 4th time in 5 years that I've been passed over for a promotion that I'd be perfect for.

I'm very let down. I don't know anyone else in my role who cares about our customers or business like I do. I'm giving up on this place. I just turned 30. I'm not going to spend the best working years of my life doing the menial work of answering phone calls and clearing browser cache. Once I finish my degree (I get a waiver on tuition with my job), I'm outta here. If you aren't going to recognize my value, it's time for me to move on.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I keep seeing this on Facebook and it bugs me more each time. This is a response to a news story about a 15-year-old boy, who was left in critical condition after being gang-raped at a party:

"But but but...what was he wearing? how much makeup did he have on? Did he drink alcohol? He was probably asking for it. He probably wanted to do it, regretted it, and is now claiming its rape.....!
Yeah, now maybe you see how ....ing stupid that sounds when you say it about women."

Yes, that does happen and it's awful but sorry, that's not the issue at hand. Who is the victim here?

Let's clarify. a young teenager has been raped and some vile piece of shit is using his suffering and pain as a means of pushing an agenda, with no empathy at all, not even any mention of the rape victim lying in hospital in critical condition. What do we think he or his family would think about his situation being trivialised and exploited like this, in the name of mere point-scoring? Makes me feel sick.

And 110,000 people have liked this on Facebook. Maybe one day the concept of shame will catch up with them.


----------



## Jake

*first world problems incoming*
I'm mad because being an adult and in college means I can't just spend thousands of dollars every time the GAS hits  

I've of course learned this the hard way before (checks sig )

Always low on funds when I find something I really want

*end first world problems rant*


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mother....ing arrested development parents. I'm 40 years old, own my own company, have a wife and a kid and I'm ....ing BUSY....I get that you're a recovering alcoholic and have been for 20 years...I get that 'because of my brother and I' you never got married again, that's totally our fault, sure...and I get that you don't have anyone else really to talk to, but the boundaries are stretched so damn far they're barely there. I'm not your husband, I'm not your boyfriend, and I'm not the person you need to call to rant on about your day or your health issues or just how generally depressed you are because you won't do anything about a situation YOU created and won't take responsibility for. That's what your friends are for, not me and not my brother, EVERY SINGLE DAY...IDGAF anymore. I have problems too, but none of you would ever know it because no one feels the need to ask. 95% of the time every one of you is calling to whine and bitch about the same crap you've been whining and bitching about for 10 years, and it's old and tired.

Don't call me and leave 2 voice msgs saying you need to talk to me and then text me 3 times telling me the same thing. I got the msg and I'll call you when I can. Give it a ....ing rest already....you're supposed to be the PARENT....maybe it's time you started acting like it because I'm sick of this shit...I'm actively pursuing moving out of state again because this NEVER happened when I didn't live here...and threatening to not host Thanksgiving or Christmas wasn't nearly the downside you hoped it'd be; quite the opposite, actually. If I never had to do either of those with my 'family' again, I'd be one of the happiest people on the face of the Earth, FYI.

Iit's been so many years I can't recall when it started that I turned into the one family member every other one calls and bitches to. I'm tired of the whining and the negativity and the fact that these people actively SEEK OUT drama and then bitch when things don't go their way. I've had them tell me they resent how easy they think my life is, simply because I don't engage in drama BS. WAT?! JHC I hate the ....ing holidays.

tl;dr: screw family, they're all users anyway.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

*More first world problems incoming*

My PS4 was supposed to be delivered today, but UPS changed the delivery time to next Monday.


----------



## Steinmetzify

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> *More first world problems incoming*
> 
> My PS4 was supposed to be delivered today, but UPS changed the delivery time to next Monday.



Dude UNLIKE....I waffled back and forth between a NGD and a PS4. Only reason I didn't snag one was a lack of stuff my wife and I could play together, but I'm still jonesing. She's still hooked on Black Ops and I don't see the need to upgrade for that. Mojo sent on an expected fun wknd that didn't materialize for you.


----------



## protest

BucketheadRules said:


> I keep seeing this on Facebook and it bugs me more each time. This is a response to a news story about a 15-year-old boy, who was left in critical condition after being gang-raped at a party:
> 
> "But but but...what was he wearing? how much makeup did he have on? Did he drink alcohol? He was probably asking for it. He probably wanted to do it, regretted it, and is now claiming its rape.....!
> Yeah, now maybe you see how ....ing stupid that sounds when you say it about women."
> 
> Yes, that does happen and it's awful but sorry, that's not the issue at hand. Who is the victim here?
> 
> Let's clarify. a young teenager has been raped and some vile piece of shit is using his suffering and pain as a means of pushing an agenda, with no empathy at all, not even any mention of the rape victim lying in hospital in critical condition. What do we think he or his family would think about his situation being trivialised and exploited like this, in the name of mere point-scoring? Makes me feel sick.
> 
> And 110,000 people have liked this on Facebook. Maybe one day the concept of shame will catch up with them.



I mad every day because social media exists, and thus I am reminded on a daily basis of the stupidity and selfishness of humanity even though I don't use my facebook or actually have a twitter, google+, instagram, myspace, friendster, or whatever the .... else. Social media is omnipresent, and therefore "people" are omnipresent, and as a result I'm mad.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Thus far this weekend I have passed up seeing Sevendust (acoustic tour yesterday), John Butler Trio (tonight), and my local friends in their band FS (tonight).

What the f**k is wrong with me? Why did I pass up three separate shows?...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cause you just took delivery of a ton of cool shit and you're playing yourself?


----------



## Negav

I'm mad as **** right now... I have a flight on tuesday to the states, and not having a passport I rely on my drivers licence. Well guess what... I MOTHERF*CKING LOST IT, I never take it out of my wallet, its as if it just disappeared.


----------



## lukeshallperish

im mad cause the Timberwolves ....ing blew another game they could have one. sick 2-4 start guys...


----------



## RobertStyx

I have a 3500 word piece of coursework due tomorrow, that I still haven't even started due to life and depression kicking my ass. Said depression is also now making it really hard to make a start, or even care about it at all.

Entirely my own fault, but still.

....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Due to upcoming government budget cuts, I won't be given the opportunity to renew my contract when it ends. That means I'll be unemployed in February, and I have fvck all lined up.

I've never felt so tempted to fall off the wagon and go get some booze. Sure is a shitty time to be alone.


----------



## Fat-Elf

First world songwriter problems; I came up with a new riff but forgot it before I would record it because I got too carried away making a new patch for it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Because the first quarter of Junior year is over... and it f..king sucked. Thanks to being handed a sucky schedule this year, I'm stuck with everyday gym class [as opposed to every other day gym class, and I'll have all the gym credits needed to pass by the end of the year, but will still be mandated to go to gym class next year regardless], I have what is for me the worst period of the day for lunch since all of my good friends are in other lunch periods, and worst off - I never seen my friends anymore. 

My schedule this year is 800-200 which means I have to wake up half an hour earlier than I did last year to get to school when I started 8:45 and although I leave relatively early, I'd rather have the 9:30 - 3:30 schedule most of my friends have. This way I'd be able to both wake up later and hang out after school with people that I don't see as much and miss very dearly.

My teachers both assholes and honestly, for all my hard work, I got screwed over. In the last week, before grades were due, two of my teachers dropped my grade thirteen points in total without any valid reason. My English teacher did some gerrymandering, changing around the weights/categories of the assignments, dropping my grade 5 points, something he said 'better reflected our work in his class' which in my opinion is total BS - especially considering I really do write much better than most of the students in my class. My gym teacher though? I had him last year too and he didn't like me but this year it all seemed fine until the one day he decided that for some reason he was going to drop everyone's grade by two points because he was mad at one student - but he dropped mine by eight to an 84, making it my ONLY grade under 90. After I asked him why he did it, his only answer was that he dropped everyone's grade for that one day of class which should've only resulted in a loss of ~2 points in total like it did for all my friends in the class.

Looking past my blatant boredom and lack of social life compared to previously, the worst part is that report cards with today. My parents told me that if I got a 95 overall average, I could get another guitar - my first 7 - something I really, REALLY want right now, especially after playing a few yesterday at GC in different tunings and loving it. Despite my grades dropping in a few classes the last week, I was under the impression that my Technology/Engineering Class which counts as a double period was going to be weighed 1.1x like all my other Tech/Engineering classes in this school so year. I was wrong. It wasn't weighed, and although still my highest grade, it didn't manage to save me and now I ended up missing my goal.... By HALF A ....ING POINT. That's right! I only got a 94.43. Now my dreams of getting a 7 this year are probably done, depending on what my mother decides. She knows about how my teachers were being assholes but I really wouldn't be surprised if she says no just because it wasn't actually a 95 in the end. [Regardless, this is still the highest average I've had in high school so far, and even then I'm not happy with it although it's a really good average at a fairly competitive school].


Oh, to top things off, I've been having a rough time with one of my best friends who now due to shitty scheduling and his acting like a sort of asshole lately. We haven't talked in person or hung out since early last month. You would think I'd see him some time during the day but apparently not - especially when theres over 5400 kids in the school. Every time we've planned to hang out he's canceled or said no so I really don't know whats going on.

Even more so, I've been feeling constantly sick since I got back from vacation in Florida early September. Within an hour of coming home, I felt sick and my nose has been consistently clogged and by this point I'm not sure if it's allergies, a cold or both, but I've had no more than 7-8 days non consecutively where I've been able to breathe normally through my nose and not felt like shit.

On the flip side, I've started to begin actually being able to sweep pick and am halfway through conquering the solo I've wanted to learn since I started guitar (Tornado of Souls).


----------



## piggins411

Musical Rut City
Population: 
Me


----------



## asher




----------



## poopyalligator

*first world problem* 

I ordered the special edition tesseract vinyl, and all it is was the standard vinyl with a shitty screen printed paper numbered to 100 with it. What a huge waste of 50 dollars.


----------



## AliceLG

I lost one contact lens sometime between waking up and getting to the office. No backup. It's a long, blurry day ahead


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

steinmetzify said:


> Cause you just took delivery of a ton of cool shit and you're playing yourself?


Naw man, that was all back in July, remember? (Check my threads.)

I skipped out on the Sevendust acoustic show because I was just skeptical about it. Sevendust put on one of the greatest shows I've seen when I saw them this time last year. But I'm skeptical about an acoustic performance. So instead I went to a big party two of my friends were having at their new place. Stayed from 10PM until 7:30AM.

I skipped the John Butler Trio performance the next evening because I was so tired and sleep-deprived from the night before. And I couldn't justify shelling out $40-$45 for a ticket.

The FS show was set to start later (after the JBT show at a different venue) and I had full intentions of going; however, I had no friends, no one I knew, going to the show because everyone is a prick around here. I was going to go anyway but I was still too damn tired from the night before and passed out mad.


----------



## Church2224

Slowly beginning to discover I cannot trust most of my closest friends, and either they keep bringing up drama, bringing up the past, bossing me/ manipulating me into acting or complying with their lack of standards, or just using me. 

I swear, Life would be so much better without having to deal with other people.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

this will be the end of me... I can't sweep it, I cant alt pick it, I... have no clue wtf to do.


----------



## Church2224

I just realized I have not had sex since July...

God, help me.


----------



## piggins411

I know what you mean man. I haven't had sex since like...January 1993


----------



## AxeHappy

The water in the toilets at work is unusually high. 

There is *nothing* worse than having your dick fall in shitty toilet water. Nothing. Except maybe being at work and NOT being able to WASH THE SHITTY TOILET WATER OFF YOUR DICK. Somehow just wiping it off doesn't feel clean enough...


----------



## axxessdenied

aw man you got toilet water on your dick? i'm mad for you.


----------



## flint757

damn sexist toilet.


----------



## AliceLG

TauSigmaNova said:


> this will be the end of me... I can't sweep it, I cant alt pick it, I... have no clue wtf to do.



Maybe try chicken picking it on the way up and alternating on the way down? Seems right in my head but I don't have a guitar in the office to check.



Church2224 said:


> I just realized I have not had sex since July...
> 
> God, help me.



At least you remember when was the last time


----------



## flint757

No, economy picking is definitely the right way to do it, but I could see how timing it correctly, if trying to sweep it, would be rather difficult. You can't make it a single fluid motion. There has to be pauses to allow time for the hammer on/off to finish before moving on to the next note.


----------



## Jarmake

Got a new guitar but hurt my ring- and pinkyfinger earlier today. God damn it! Can't play without pain and serious flow of blood. This sucks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm mad because I think my hearing could be severely damaged because it seems that I have to crank the volume on my computer more than usual to achieve a normal listening level.


----------



## Jarmake

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm mad because I think my hearing could be severely damaged because it seems that I have to crank the volume on my computer more than usual to achieve a normal listening level.



I damaged my hearing in the army. I'm glad it's just the highest sounds, which are going to go away with age anyway.


----------



## BlackMastodon

axxessdenied said:


> aw man you got toilet water on your dick? i'm mad for you.


And sigged.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

The singer my friend and I were going to audition to join the band me and my friend are trying to start didn't show up. I've been wanting to start/join a band for a VERY long time but it's yet to happen. This didn't get us any closer


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Shirtgate. 

I've always considered myself absolutely a feminist up until now-this is the straw that has broken the camel's back and I want nothing to do with the depraved freaks that would so torment a brilliant scientist for his choice in clothing. I am incandescent with rage.

edit: not equating feminism with depraved aggressive freaks but am expressing disillusionment with an ideology that doesn't condemn this. reminds me of religion all over again


----------



## flint757

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Shirtgate.
> 
> I've always considered myself absolutely a feminist up until now-this is the straw that has broken the camel's back and I want nothing to do with the depraved freaks that would so torment a brilliant scientist for his choice in clothing. I am incandescent with rage.
> 
> edit: not equating feminism with depraved aggressive freaks but am expressing disillusionment with an ideology that doesn't condemn this. reminds me of religion all over again



Yeah, I'm getting tired of the whole 'I'm offended so you should suffer for it' mindset that is sooo heavily present nowadays. It drowns out genuine causes and instances that actually deserve our attention and/or need to be resolved. So ....ing ridiculous. They do more harm than good for the larger cause as every stupid, petty thing people begin to peck away at makes me resent the causes they represent a little bit more everyday. I'm pro being polite, equality and feminism (what it stands for at least), but not every instance where people are not behaving in a PC manner is newsworthy and it definitely isn't always a big enough breach in social, polite protocol that it even warrants someone being attacked over it. Just reading up on it kind of pisses me off.

If we got rid of everything that offended anyone there wouldn't be a whole lot left.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

AxeHappy said:


> The water in the toilets at work is unusually high.
> 
> There is *nothing* worse than having your dick fall in shitty toilet water. Nothing. Except maybe being at work and NOT being able to WASH THE SHITTY TOILET WATER OFF YOUR DICK. Somehow just wiping it off doesn't feel clean enough...


Dude, never say there's nothing worse, you're tempting fate. I once said I had done everything to my eye (accidentally stuck my finger in it, banged it on ...something I don't remember, something eye height...) "...except splash toilet water in it". The next time I went to the bathroom, I saw a drop of water come straight at me. It wasn't quite high enough, but ... scared me silly.

And back when I had long hair, I accidentally forgot once and got it in the toilet water. Fortunately I was at home, so I just jumped in the shower.

I'm just saying: the universe/fate/whatever is _very_ imaginative.


----------



## AxeHappy

I like my dick more than my eyes.


----------



## MFB

AxeHappy said:


> The water in the toilets at work is unusually high.



Woe is me, AxeHappy, and my long dong that happens to dip into the toilet water when I sit to shit. How_ever_ will I survive with this lady-slayer the Gods have gifted me?


----------



## asher




----------



## MikeH

First snow of the year. 30 minutes late to work, and now my windshield is cracked. Awesome.


----------



## AxeHappy

MFB said:


> Woe is me, AxeHappy, and my long dong that happens to dip into the toilet water when I sit to shit. How_ever_ will I survive with this lady-slayer the Gods have gifted me?




I tried to think up an amusing response to this, but I'm all ....ed up on Benadryl and Neo-Citran and everything I came up with made me sound like either a conceited prick or a guy with a small dick.

Both of which are probably true according to my ex-girlfriends. Heh.


----------



## Grindspine

I moved to Indianapolis for a job only to find the apartment that I leased has no #$(*in' heat!


----------



## The Q

I try to be calm generally speaking, but then I came across this: I don&#39;t care if you landed a spacecraft on a comet, your shirt is sexist and ostracizing | The Verge

I'm going to get some heat for this, but I don't give a damn; this has me royally pissed off.

Really now, o Verge writer? You dare to even begin to think to counter the achievement of this person because of his bowling shirt? Because of a shirt that's somehow sexist only in your mind and in those of the proponents of the 3rd wave of "feminism" (aka Sarkeesian, Watson, et al) you even *DARE* to publish a blog post titled: "I don't care if you landed a spacecraft on a comet, your shirt is sexist and ostracizing"?

Because somehow your opinion as an internet writer and social justice warrior matters... how exactly? How is a bowling shirt holding back progress and what kind of a petty self-hating moron you have to be to publish tabloid crap like this? What are *YOUR* achievements for the betterment of humanity and why is the shirt even close on the scale of comparison with the landing which somehow allows you, your Highness o Verge Moron to allow said shirt to overshadow the landing?

It's funny how this ended up overshadowing the achievement of the landing, but hey, here's to the internet, where the quest for mediocrity shines.


"That's one small step for man, three steps back for humankind"
Oh shut the .... up already you beta male idiot, don't dig yourself deeper with your idiotic sensationalist quotes.


"This is the sort of casual misogyny that stops women from entering certain scientific fields."
Jesus ....ing christ. "Casual Misogyny"? Oh really now? I happen to work with 4 women engineers and their reaction to the article was to comment about the stupidity of the writer of this article.
Plus, if a bowling shirt stops women from entering certain scientific fields then said women wouldn't be able to work anywhere because I'm certain that there will ALWAYS be something offend them.

I admire your Quixotism, o Verge Moron. Seeing how oversensitivity and political correctness works (with recent examples such as the gamergate) you just wanted to cash in. You lack both ethics and intelligence and I hope Verge suffers from it, because this article has certainly sent the collective intelligence of humanity 3 steps back.


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm observing a class where every student is a f*cking retard and the teacher doesn't know how to keep order. It's a shame though, she's a new teacher (i'm an intern so there's not that much i can do) and it's the most annoying class in the entire school.

goddamn these kids and their families.


----------



## AxeHappy

The Q said:


> I try to be calm generally speaking, but then I came across this: I don't care if you landed a spacecraft on a comet, your shirt is sexist and ostracizing | The Verge



My girlfriend is studying zoology right now. 

Mostly her response to this article, and type of thinking, is(paraphrased):

It's pretty insulting to say that women are so weak willed and minded that we will let someone's fashion choice throw us off a chosen career path. 


Which I happen to agree with.


----------



## The Q

AxeHappy said:


> My girlfriend is studying zoology right now.
> 
> Mostly her response to this article, and type of thinking, is(paraphrased):
> 
> It's pretty insulting to say that women are so weak willed and minded that we will let someone's fashion choice throw us off a chosen career path.
> 
> 
> Which I happen to agree with.



Very good point.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I can't ignore calls. 99% of the time it's completely stupid shit that someone with some initiative would be able to handle, but are afraid to screw something up so they have to call and check if it's ok. 

Old people don't know how to cell phone either; they don't trust the technology.....my mom or uncle will call me with some shit, leave me a msg telling me what they need, and then call consistently to make sure I got the msg. Of course I did, that's what VM is for. I don't need to know why you need me to bring you a case of water....people get dehydrated, you're thirsty, I get it. It's not a conversation we need to have. I'll bring you the water, you don't need to tell me why every week. Thanks.

I am seriously considering retiring and winging this ....ing thing off the top of a mountain just to see it explode when it hits the bottom. I would never get another cell phone again. I remember in like '97 it was cool and a timesaver for what I was doing at the time. Now it's just an incredible timesuck. I'm annoyed that people expect to be able to reach me night or day and that they get butthurt when I don't answer. Bitch I'm ....in busy...leave a msg and don't make it of the 'just checking in, call me when you have a minute' variety. I hate dat shit...


----------



## Necris

Just became of Julian Blanc, what a ....ing piece of shit. He goes around from country to country giving seminars on how to "pick up" (read: sexually assault) women.

If, hypothetically, one day I had a daughter I think having to live knowing that men like him exist and could target her it would probably put me in the grave. Additionally, even the vaguest possibility that if I had a son he might become like this scumbag would probably kill me as well.


Jesus f_u_cking Christ.

Edit: I'd linked a video, but f_u_ck that, have a link to a Deutsch Welle article about him instead. The video is linked in it anyway.


----------



## flint757

I'm tired all the time, can only fall asleep when it isn't opportune to do so and I feel like over the past few months I've lost the will to fight when I hit obstacles in my life, which all together has been a major hindrance on my ability to get things done or succeed at much of anything. On top of all that I'm just not happy about anything I've done in my life from a goals standpoint. I'm pretty good and knowledgeable about a lot of things, but I am a master of nothing and that just bums me out.


----------



## michblanch

Had a nail in my tire this morning so I had to spend $200 on a Pirelli to match the other tires. 
Then I stepped in dog shit!!! 

The guy down the road has an issue with his dog taking dumps in other peoples yards.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Today I found an Ibanez RG3EXKA1 used on Guitar Center's website for only $199, called to place my order, but found out it was sold & they just never took it down from the website. The listing is still there btw. 

If anyone knows where I can buy one, let me know. I'm GASsing hard over one.


----------



## Mprinsje

Biggest fight ever with the gf


----------



## asher

^ 

Woke up at like 5am from a stress dream and ALREADY had a pretty nasty headache. Day has not improved.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Crashed my new road bike. kek. Luckily, even though the ....er bounced off my head (I was wearing a helmet) it is literally undamaged as the day I bought it. I'm scratched to .... and my knee is swollen, but my bike is okay and I didn't get run over, so it's not all bad  At least now I know when it's too wet outside to ride


----------



## Mprinsje

There's this guy in my class who's got adhd, aspergers and tourettes. He's also an insufferable know-it-all.

GOD he's so annoying


----------



## Mprinsje

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> At least now I know when it's too wet outside to ride



It's never too wet to ride a bike...


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Mprinsje said:


> It's never too wet to ride a bike...



Yeah, I don't like cycling in the rain though  I just cornered too fast and slipped on some leaves. Lesson learned.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

I'm mad for a very unrelated to guitar reason.
The Game Grumps fanbase is the biggest group of douches ever.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> I'm mad for a very unrelated to guitar reason.
> The Game Grumps fanbase is the biggest group of douches ever.



Not all of us are douches ya know


----------



## s2k9k

Just got a brand new Lundgren M8C for my RG2228. And while trying to lower the height of the pickup, the plastic cover cracked at the screw. 
[email protected]#$%!! The pickup is still tight in place but I'm so anal about shit like this that it will always bug me. Now I just wanna put in a different pickup in it's place. But that was an expensive Lundgren!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I am sooo f**king sick and tired of everyone playing the sympathy card. It's gone, it's done, it's over, move on.

I just watched people feed a guy on Facebook praise for miming the words over a song in a video and claiming the original artist's performance as his own... Proves to me how deaf some people are. It also proves how stupid some people are since you could just look up the song on YouTube, Spotify, or whatever source you can use for streaming a song to prove that the guy was just miming the words in his video. No difference in sound whatsoever.

But go on, keep playing the f**king sympathy card. False praise brings about destruction.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Yeah, I don't like cycling in the rain though  I just cornered too fast and slipped on some leaves. Lesson learned.



I fvcking hate biking in the rain too. And I hear you on cornering too fast. About a year and a half ago, I cornered doing probably 45km/h and a good old pedal strike whipped my bike out from under me and I completely shredded the right side of my body. I had scrapes so deep on my leg that they scarred, but didn't heal fully for over a year. I only recently was able to touch up the tattoo that it fvcked up. I tore my shirt and somehow managed to get road burn on the side of my ass, even though I was wearing jean shorts 




Anyway, I'm all kinds of mad/pissed off/frustrated/tired these days.

I recently graduated University. Well, maybe not that recent anymore, but within the last year still. Siphoning what could have been some of the most productive 5 years of my life (ages 21-26(and not to mention the money and stress it cost me)) into that hellish experience has left me with nothing but regret. I was initially planning on getting a 1-year degree afterward and being certified to teach highschool, but the program requires a B at the very least. Having worked full-time, while studying full-time for a degree I completely lost any interest in by the last year or year and a half, barely left me any time or motivation for school, and I graduated with a B-. Well, there goes that option. Now I'm just an English Lit./Human environment graduate with a mediocre GPA working 3 dead-end (although relatively well-paying) jobs that I don't particularly like.

Last week, I worked 81 hours. On a good night, I get to sleep 5 hours. Most nights, it's between 3 and 4. I've had 3 days off since September 30th, and still my parents ask when they're going to see me, or when I can go over and help them work on the house they're building. When I tell them I've been busy, or tired, or just don't have the mental or emotional capacity to care about anything but cuddling with my dog and watching Netflix until I fall asleep, they just ask me, "what are you going to do? What are the plans for school?". They seem to think I just sit around with my thumb up my ass, waiting for an answer that is no longer in the cards, to just fall from the sky. The next thing they'll usually say is, "you know, I think you could do more to help us out".

The last time I saw anyone but my roommates or the girl I'm seeing was for a Halloween party. Before that, I'm not even sure when it was. I feel like I don't know how to talk to people anymore and my creativity has gone out the window. Even when I do see the girl, it's usually for 1 or 2 hours before we go to bed, then I'm up at 4:30 in the morning to go back to work, and it generally means skipping going to the gym, because there just isn't enough time in the day. So it's one or the other. Even if I want to play guitar for more than 30 minutes or go for a bike ride, well, then I'll have to cancel plans with her or skip the gym.

My frustration has gotten to the point that every little thing someone asks of me, I want to tell them to go fvck themselves, and these days, it feels like the only time anyone ever talks to me is when they want something from me, or they need something from me or they need me to help them with something, and I know I should be alright with that, but even just the smallest thing takes so much from me these days.

Today, I was biking to work, and as always, I was in a mad rush because I had to get some lunch and hit the gym before starting my shift. Traffic was stopped at a red light, so I cut into the oncoming lane to get around some cars because it was empty and the street was too narrow to go anywhere else. When a car started moving toward me, I cut back into my lane, with plenty of room, and with the flow of traffic. So I stopped behind a car and waited for the light to turn green, and out of nowhere, the guy in the Jeep behind me, thinks it's a cool idea to bump into my back wheel, when absolutely nobody else was moving. So when I turned around to yell at the guy to ease up, he just made a "calm down" kind of hand gesture to me. Calm down? are you fvcking serious? You're in a goddamn Jeep, and you bump into a guy on a bike. The guy on the bike needs to calm down? I swear it took every ounce of self-control I have to not get off my bike and start smashing in the hood of his car with it.

fvck man, I need a vacation.


----------



## Taylor

Mprinsje said:


> There's this guy in my class who's got adhd, aspergers and tourettes. He's also an insufferable know-it-all.
> 
> GOD he's so annoying



Same. Exact. Thing. The guy in my class does wind sprints during breaks, and will get up and pace fervently during class time.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Writer's block, tech issues, and all the frustration that goes with it.


I just want to record some riffs. Is that a crime? IS THAT A ....ING CRIME, COMPUTER!?!?!?!? YES, I KNOW I SUCK, BUT THERE HAS TO BE AN IDIOT OR TWO OUT THERE WHO WOULD LIKE IT!!! YOU THINK YOU'RE BETTER THAN ME? OH HELL NO, JAMES CAMERON HAD IT ALL WRONG, ............!!! MACHINES AIN'T JACK SHIT WITHOUT OPPOSE-ABLE THUMBS!!! I AM FAR SUPERIOR TO YOU IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE!!! YOU WILL KNEEL BEFORE ME, INFERNAL MACHINE!!! KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!!!

... um, yeah we're gonna just mark that as TL;DR and forget this happened. If anyone asks, my shit was hacked my rogue Kryptonians.


----------



## Negav

Can't maintain a good relationship, can't find an ideal woman. Why are the best one taken!? I met a wonderful woman some weeks ago. After a conversation I find out she has a boyfriend of four years (a recurrent theme in my failing love life). Also she's about to finish university whereas I still have some years left. .... this bullshit!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yup. I have a friend who used to say all the best ones were either taken, crazy, or far far away, and he married the first one that wasn't.


----------



## asher

There is no "ideal woman", FWIW.


----------



## AxeHappy

And thinking there is, is a *huge* part of your problem.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Marty Friedman is touring with Arch Enemy (with Jeff Loomis!) on my birthday..... IN ENGLAND. Would kill to see that and the tickets arent expensive but it's across an ocean.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

My uncle is a bit of a dick, he is trying to sell an ibanez GIO with a fender mustang 1 amp for $300. I didn't wanna buy it and he is having trouble selling it so he sent me a text. "The ibanz gaiuter is a good brand. To bad u dont know what good in sound and quality is.young and learning." After i.told him the gio is an entry level guitar he sent another text. "Ya I know.vstill top if line." 
Fack him and his over priced, and trying to, tell me I'm ignorant about a thing that takes a good portion of my free time up.


----------



## Necris

I'm squarely in the "hate" part of my love hate relationship with technology.

Last thursday evening both of my hard drives died simultaneously, they don't even show up when connected and the discs inside each don't spin at all anymore. At least some stuff was backed up, I guess.

Bought a Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD to install windows on (can't transfer my old install, obviously) and an external 2TB USB3.0 hard drive for storage*.
*
Everything arrived today and to make a long story with lots of troubleshooting short despite my best efforts my SSD won't show up at all. So, effectively, I have nothing to install windows on. 
2tb External drive works great though.


----------



## Force

The only thing that's not pissing me off right now is my love life, can't hate something that doesn't exist, right?


----------



## Axel_Blaze

My mother.

No, don't give me that "don't hate your mother, because she gave you life" bullshit. She's one of the many reasons why I bothered to attempt suicide (and of course I ....ed that up!)


----------



## tacotiklah

Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson Not Indicted In Michael Brown Shooting


Yep, .... this planet.


----------



## will_shred

tacotiklah said:


> Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson Not Indicted In Michael Brown Shooting
> 
> 
> Yep, .... this planet.



I'm about done with the human race. Every time we have a chance to fix a problem and make meaningful positive change, we shoot ourselves in the ....ing foot. No matter what nation we're talking about.


----------



## asher

It's exactly what I expected would happen but I hate it all the same.


----------



## flint757

Necris said:


> I'm squarely in the "hate" part of my love hate relationship with technology.
> 
> Last thursday evening both of my hard drives died simultaneously, they don't even show up when connected and the discs inside each don't spin at all anymore. At least some stuff was backed up, I guess.
> 
> Bought a Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD to install windows on (can't transfer my old install, obviously) and an external 2TB USB3.0 hard drive for storage*.
> *
> Everything arrived today and to make a long story with lots of troubleshooting short despite my best efforts my SSD won't show up at all. So, effectively, I have nothing to install windows on.
> 2tb External drive works great though.



That's odd. Are you sure it isn't the SATA port on your MOBO? Or the power supply cables going to the hard drive? Did you try moving it around on to different cables and ports? 3 hard drive fails and not even spinning on the first 2 is way too much of a coincidence. Maybe try it in someone else's machine.


----------



## tacotiklah

Also, did you happen to setup the SSD to be the main boot device in BIOS? That could be it.


Oh and f_u_ck racism.


----------



## Necris

Got my computer issues all figured out, I made a really dumb mistake (so dumb that I hadn't even considered it) and had a bad sata cable that wasn't connecting properly to help make things seem worse than they were, but the SSD is working everything is up and running again. Thanks guys.


----------



## Friendroid

Mad for no reason, just made guy things.


----------



## Church2224

I am not Dan Bilzerian.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Church2224 said:


> I am not Dan Bilzerian.


Though I was once told that I kinda look like him because of my beard, sadly I am not him, either. My beard doesn't even compare to his.


----------



## Negav

asher said:


> There is no "ideal woman", FWIW.





AxeHappy said:


> And thinking there is, is a *huge* part of your problem.



^^^ That makes me even more mad!


----------



## asher

If there was just an ideal woman, think about how bad the statistics would be for actually _finding_ her. There's a considerably larger set of people you can meet that are 99.5% of the way there


----------



## BucketheadRules

Work again.

I had to blow off an important gig today because of my job. It's company policy that no-one is allowed any days off from today until mid-January because of Christmas. So I had to let my band down and go to work, only to find out that two of my co-workers had been allowed to take the day off.

I'm not impressed.


----------



## Church2224

asher said:


> If there was just an ideal woman, think about how bad the statistics would be for actually _finding_ her. There's a considerably larger set of people you can meet that are 99.5% of the way there



I will put it the way a friend of mine put it....

"There are 7 Billion people in the world, there are approximately 1.2 million people in the area we live it, with an additional 6 -7 million up north of hear. You WILL find some one perfect for you, how could you not? There are many woman you care compatible with who would be perfect for you, and you will not meet them all." 

No one is perfect, but you can find the perfect fit for you, easily. I just discovered this myself, and boy am I happy.


----------



## MFB

I don't understand why anyone would want "the perfect woman" because usually that translates to "a clone of myself and we like all the same things," but any time I've dated someone that similar to myself you know what happened? I WAS FVCKING BORED OUT OF MY MIND. I knew exactly how she'd respond to particular things so I wouldn't even be bothered to say them, and it was just tedious.

Perfection? Fvck that, give me 3/4 of the way there and 1/4 of things she's not willing to budge on and I'm game


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm both mad and heartbroken right now. Just got a message from my little brother that my 6 year old niece (from my older sister) died in a car wreck today. My sister got pretty banged up with cracked ribs and some damage to a lung (not sure what specifically), and my two nephews as well as her husband walked away with minor scratches. Not sure what specifically was the cause of death, and right now I honestly don't wanna know the details.
All I know was that everyone was buckled in, it was raining, the jeep lost control and flipped a bunch of times and my niece didn't live through it.

If I'm snappy or just an overall ....wad in the coming weeks, you all know why. I love my nieces and nephews like they're my own kids, so I'm gonna take this pretty hard...


----------



## FretsOnFyre

tacotiklah said:


> I'm both mad and heartbroken right now. Just got a message from my little brother that my 6 year old niece (from my older sister) died in a car wreck today. My sister got pretty banged up with cracked ribs and some damage to a lung (not sure what specifically), and my two nephews as well as her husband walked away with minor scratches. Not sure what specifically was the cause of death, and right now I honestly don't wanna know the details.
> All I know was that everyone was buckled in, it was raining, the jeep lost control and flipped a bunch of times and my niece didn't live through it.
> 
> If I'm snappy or just an overall ....wad in the coming weeks, you all know why. I love my nieces and nephews like they're my own kids, so I'm gonna take this pretty hard...



Goddamn, that's...awful. The world can be a really screwed up place sometimes. Hang in there


----------



## flint757

I've got hiccups soooo bad right now.


----------



## AxeHappy

tacotiklah said:


> I'm both mad and heartbroken right now. Just got a message from my little brother that my 6 year old niece (from my older sister) died in a car wreck today. My sister got pretty banged up with cracked ribs and some damage to a lung (not sure what specifically), and my two nephews as well as her husband walked away with minor scratches. Not sure what specifically was the cause of death, and right now I honestly don't wanna know the details.
> All I know was that everyone was buckled in, it was raining, the jeep lost control and flipped a bunch of times and my niece didn't live through it.
> 
> If I'm snappy or just an overall ....wad in the coming weeks, you all know why. I love my nieces and nephews like they're my own kids, so I'm gonna take this pretty hard...



I'm so sorry Jess. *Hugs*


----------



## asher

Nooooooo 

I'm so sorry. My condolences.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

tacotiklah said:


> I'm both mad and heartbroken right now. Just got a message from my little brother that my 6 year old niece (from my older sister) died in a car wreck today. My sister got pretty banged up with cracked ribs and some damage to a lung (not sure what specifically), and my two nephews as well as her husband walked away with minor scratches. Not sure what specifically was the cause of death, and right now I honestly don't wanna know the details.
> All I know was that everyone was buckled in, it was raining, the jeep lost control and flipped a bunch of times and my niece didn't live through it.
> 
> If I'm snappy or just an overall ....wad in the coming weeks, you all know why. I love my nieces and nephews like they're my own kids, so I'm gonna take this pretty hard...



I so sorry to hear that. MY condolences go out to you and the rest of your family


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Condolences, that's awful.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Sorry for your loss Jess.


----------



## canuck brian

I've passed the mouring phase and into the anger and hatred phase.

I watched my uncle starve himself to death in the hospital because he knew his Alzheimers and cancer was destroying him and he didn't want to live anymore. He didn't know what was happening or who people were 75% of the time and the other 25% he knew that his mind was going and he openly told everyone it was his time. All he wanted was to move on to be with his wife who passed the year before. She was one of the only people he remembered during his episodes and he kept asking where she was.

He had to needlessly suffer because the right to end your own life on your own terms doesn't exist in Canada. I had to listen to some religious bag of shit dictate to him that it was against God's will to take his own life.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Some heavy stuff in this thread lately. My condolences to both of you guys.


----------



## asher

I have an insane amount of respect for your uncle. Wow. I'm really sorry to hear that though Brian


----------



## FretsOnFyre

canuck brian said:


> I've passed the mouring phase and into the anger and hatred phase.
> 
> I watched my uncle starve himself to death in the hospital because he knew his Alzheimers and cancer was destroying him and he didn't want to live anymore. He didn't know what was happening or who people were 75% of the time and the other 25% he knew that his mind was going and he openly told everyone it was his time. All he wanted was to move on to be with his wife who passed the year before. She was one of the only people he remembered during his episodes and he kept asking where she was.
> 
> He had to needlessly suffer because the right to end your own life on your own terms doesn't exist in Canada. I had to listen to some religious bag of shit dictate to him that it was against God's will to take his own life.



My condolences, man, that's really screwed up. I hope you and your family are doing okay. I don't have a problem with religion but I REALLY FVCKING WISH people would stop trying to write their religious beliefs into law


----------



## canuck brian

Thansk guys...we're doing ok. It's hard to be upset with the fact that he's gone - it's what he wanted and he really did live a really amazing life full of joy. I miss him. He wasn't happy anymore since the death of his wife / my aunt....its just what he had to do to end things on his own terms that makes it hard.


----------



## tacotiklah

canuck brian said:


> Thansk guys...we're doing ok. It's hard to be upset with the fact that he's gone - it's what he wanted and he really did live a really amazing life full of joy. I miss him. He wasn't happy anymore since the death of his wife / my aunt....its just what he had to do to end things on his own terms that makes it hard.



Christ, you lost someone too? Man, .... death. .... death right in his bony ass. 



Update: So apparently my sister was driving the speed limit and everyone was buckled in. The D.A. is still trying to charge her for involuntary vehicular manslaughter anyways, despite no proof or evidence. Asshole cops even went to question my two underage nephews about the incident without their parents or a lawyer present. And people wonder why I have no love for cops.

Somehow the jeep lost control and started fishtailing before sliding off the side into a ditch and then flipping end over end 3-4 times before landing on the roof. My niece was sitting behind my sister, which explains why my niece died and my sister ended up with 4 broken ribs, but the boys and her husband were just fine. Most of the vehicle damage was on the driver side. They found my niece not moving and with blood dripping out of her eyes and nose. Apparently my niece had smacked her head into the driver's seat, then it was slammed to the side into the rear driver's side door. The trauma cracked her skull badly and she didn't live through it. My sister tried CPR and everything, but it wasn't of any help. My niece had just celebrated her 7th birthday only a few days prior. 

So yeah, not only do I have deal with the loss of young relative, I also have to help give emotional support to my sister as ....ing asshole pigs try to charge her for the death of her own daughter. They have no proof, but they're gonna try anyways. Neg me all you want, but I'm telling every cop I see to go .... themselves. That whole "not all cops are like that" is ....ing bullshit. Every cop is a complete asshole and I hate you all. You don't attack a grieving woman over the death of her baby because you wanna feel like goddamn dirty harry.


Here's a picture of my niece a few months before the accident:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Goddamn. Jess, I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope everything works out as best it can and your family pulls through. I can't believe the cops would be trying to charge your sister for the death of her own child. That's so many different levels of f**ked that I can't even comprehend it.


----------



## asher

That's seriously fvcked up big time, Jess. I'm sorry you have to put up with that bullshit. My condolences again


----------



## Axel_Blaze

My sincerest condolences go out to all of you


----------



## Forrest_H

Well, my troubles are significantly less than Jess' or Brian's.

My dad is slowly killing himself. He's drinking a ton, which is already bad, but he's so f-cking clumsy and moronic when he's drunk that he has so far:

-Sliced open his thumb to the bone, left the blood on the floor for 3 days and didn't message my sister or I 

-F-cked up his new G8's control arms while driving home from a bar when I told him to call me to get him that night

-Screamed at my sister until I decked him in the face (He believes he dropped a laptop on his eye) to stop him

-Broken his elbow

-Tried to fight me more times than I want to remember and count

-Called me at 4:00 a.m. telling me a mix of "You're a ....-up" and "You're a good son"

Logically, after all the years of being thrown into f-cking walls, being told I'm nothing, and then suddenly being treated like a prince everyday in between his freak outs, I should pack up my sh-t from his house, not let my sister go over there anymore, and cut any ties have with him.

So why am I up all night worried about him and hating myself for his actions? Why do I still think it's my fault? Why should an 18 year old have to play therapist for his entire family, get no f-cking sleep, and worry when everyone else is fine?






/end

Again, Jess and Brian, my prayers and thoughts are out to you guys, I'm so sorry for all of that happening to you.


----------



## asher

Oyy.

Shit's fvcked up and bullshit.

But good on you, man.


----------



## Forrest_H

Thanks buddy. 

On a lighter note, someone outside of my apartment is, what sounds like, picking up a dumpster and throwing it into a stack of more dumpsters.

My neighbors called my mom to ask what all the screaming was about


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jacked up my wrist...


----------



## Taylor

My personality disorder is making it really hard for me to write riffs. Everything I write I end up hating and discarding, even if they might be perfectly good music. When I'm working 50 hours a week and going to college I need to be as efficient as I can with what little guitar playing time I have.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Don't discard. Keep it even if it 'sucks' and listen later.


----------



## canuck brian

GraveyardThrone said:


> My personality disorder is making it really hard for me to write riffs. Everything I write I end up hating and discarding, even if they might be perfectly good music. When I'm working 50 hours a week and going to college I need to be as efficient as I can with what little guitar playing time I have.



Just hit record and come back to it later.  A lot of people are REALLY critical of themselves and don't even realize that they've written great stuff.

When i was in high school and my band recorded our demo, the other guitar player absolutely killed his solo to the point where the rest of the band was slackjawed. He finished, the engineer hit "stop". He promptly stood up and launched his 4 month old Reb Beach Voyager into the wall and stormed off. This is a guy who never once did anything remotely like that. He came back a few hours later and we played it for him and told him it was awesome.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

In light of reading recent posts, going to edit this entire rant out now that I have some much-needed perspective.

My sincere and absolute condolences to all of you guys. There are so many things wrong with your situations, but know that all of us here on this completely irrelevant guitar forum support you completely.


----------



## Jake

My tonsils appear to be fvcked.....I have 4 presentations to give next week to secure grades for the semester. F*U*CK ME RIGHT


----------



## tacotiklah

So my sister and her husband talked to a local gas station and the gas station set up a donation bucket for them for the loss of their daughter. They went to go check the bucket today and found that some sketchy ass tweaker stole all the money out of it.

I seriously can't fathom how low and scummy a person has to be to steal money that was donated for the funeral of a 7 year old girl. This is some serious bullshit.


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> My tonsils appear to be fvcked.....I have 4 presentations to give next week to secure grades for the semester. F*U*CK ME RIGHT


update: Tonsils not completely ....ed. Have to take bullshit medicine for the next 10 days. No drinking for the last 10 days of the semester is going to be tough but I shall do it for the good of my health.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Hard Drive is going out on me :/ Don't have anywhere to backup right now and not exactly swimming in cash either. Reaper also corrupted a day's worth of recording and a month's worth of VST settings that I don't remember mentally. Thank god I found a decent enough autosave of it.


----------



## flint757

I'm tired of being so forgetful all the time. 


Forgot that the freeway was closed after 9
Forgot to list some things while a deal was in the works likely costing me $50

I could probably keep going. I forget everything all the time and I'm growing so tired of it. Curse you short attention span!!!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Seriously, I'm totally with you. My holistic nuitritionist (yes, a hippie) recommended RNA, but I kept forgetting to take them, or how many I took.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

This guy sitting next to me in my Recording Tech class is trying to mix a song using his earbuds because he doesn't have a set of monitoring headphones. (We currently have each student using monitoring headphones because we obviously can't have everyone in the room running monitors at the same time.) He put a compressor on a track and maxed the ratio out at 100:1, toggled it on and off, and told me he heard no difference whatsoever in the track. 

NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. THAT IS IT. I AM F**KING DONE. GET ME OUT OF THIS CLASS OF MORONS.

I swear to God, if the instructor passes these godforsaken, deaf, clueless morons and they end up going out into the world thinking that they can "mix" a song.......NO.

That is what is wrong with the world. People (instructors) baby everyone and are afraid to step on their toes and tell them the f**king truth.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A certain DJ/producer (who is/was also a friend of mine) posted a screenshot of the stats of her page and claimed that 5,000,000 were talking about her page and sharing it.

I proceed to comment and ask her why she uses her page as absolutely nothing but "Meme Central" rather than using it to promote her music. 

75% of the memes that I see around on Facebook originated by being uploaded from her page. Almost all of my 580 friends on FB have shared memes that originated from her page without knowing it. Coincidentally, only 5 of the people on my friends list (out of 580) actually "like" her page or have even heard of her as an artist.

I privately messaged her and very politely and casually (since she was a friend) tried to explain the stats to her with evidence and explain that 5,000,000 people were NOT talking about her page. Instead, she had memes from her page shared by other pages. And from those other pages, they got shared to more pages, and then everyone with profiles (all you guys) stumble across the memes and share them. (It's a giant snowball effect.) But everything still links back to her page as the original uploader of the memes. So she had memes shared about 5,000,000 times. But they WERE NOT by 5,000,000 individual people. And she DID NOT have 5,000,000 people specifically talking about her page and saying: "oh hey, go check out her music".

I INSTANTLY GOT BLOCKED. WTF.

(Sorry I shattered your illusion and told you the truth. I should've instead exposed the shit openly in public to prove you were lying to your fans...stupid c*nt.)


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

It seems that my shoulder is fvck'd.
It hurts when I'm sitting or sleeping and I can't lift my arm up properly..
That means I'll have to go to doctor, miss my job and spend money that I already don't have. 
And it seems that it's either swollen inside the joint badly or that I've raptured my muscle. It gets stiff and hurt more cause I can't move it much which makes it all even worse.
If it's muscle, I can say goodbye to guitar and a lot of other things for a few months...


----------



## Jake

KristapsCoCoo said:


> If it's muscle, I can say goodbye to guitar and a lot of other things for a few months...


 As much as it sucks and you'll wanna pick up the guitar and play it if it is muscle it's best not to as it ends up just causing much more pain in the end. Tore both my labrums and fvcked my rotator cuffs in a snowboarding accident 2 years ago and it made everything a bitch


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hate myself for chugging coffee and energy drinks all day today to make up for the massive sleep debt I have from last weekend. Probably not going to sleep a minute tonight and it's my first day at a job tomorrow.


----------



## vilk

Look, if it's crawling traffic, no one's going over 5 miles an hour, and I change into your lane, it does not count as cutting you off. No one is going anywhere. Why do you care if I go in front of you or not. I have to be in that lane eventually and I felt like going there now. You don't need to speed up and close the gap, then honk at me like I did something reckless. It's not like you were flying past and I swerved out in front of you. I saw that you were going just as slow as everyone else and were only trying to close the gap because you want to be a dick. If you're so stupidly concerned with how many cars are allowed to change lanes in front of you, then don't leave the gap open to begin with.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

Jake said:


> As much as it sucks and you'll wanna pick up the guitar and play it if it is muscle it's best not to as it ends up just causing much more pain in the end. Tore both my labrums and fvcked my rotator cuffs in a snowboarding accident 2 years ago and it made everything a bitch



Actually the shoulder feels better when I am playing. After playing for about an hour yesterday it did not hurt for some time afterwards.

As long as I don't have to do anything surgical to it I'm actually chill. I'll go to doctor next week, so I hope it will be clear what's wrong then...


----------



## Konfyouzd

**Problem Solved**

Sorry to have bothered you gentlemen...


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Dumbassed ....ing bank are still sending me letters threatening to repossess my car- DESPITE BEING ALL CAUGHT UP ON MY PAYMENTS!!!!

.... Santander. They're ....ing horrible. Highly recommend you don't do any business with that bank


----------



## Jake

Not really mad but just nervous: 3 group presentations today and one tomorrow to end my semester. Just need today to be over. I get really bad speaking anxiety


----------



## Konfyouzd

Woodo Guitars

All of my want... 

But when you click "Buy Now" it breaks... 

Not that I can actually afford it at the moment anyway, but still... Don't take my dreams away...


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I shipped my Schecter C-7 out today, & since I was shipping to California the post office added a $20 "California charge."  It nearly broke my bank, cause I'm running on pretty much pocket change til friday pay day


----------



## pink freud

All right, lunch time! I'll just hop in this elevator to go to the parking garage aaaaaaand the power is out.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Aw dude, that sucks!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

She always texts me right when I finally forget about her


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I won't be expecting Pondman to build a thousand guitars from the world's oldest tree...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So according to the Stored Communications Act (18 U.S.C. Chapter 121 § 2701&#8211;2712), what my previous employer did by hacking into my Facebook account was illegal. Sections 2071 and 2072 of the act define that an employer may only gather information from a source of stored wire and electronic communications (such as a third-party social media site) via the following three means:
1.) By receiving prior consent by the owner (Ex: if I knowingly signed a form granting them access to view my Facebook beforehand for a background check, or if I provided them with my password beforehand.)
2.) If the content is accessible to the general public and is meant to be shared with the public. (Ex: if I set posts on my Facebook timeline to the "Public" privacy settings.)
3.) If the content was discovered passively via third-party means without action of either the owner/creator or the employers directly involved. (Ex: if a friend of mine or co-worker screenshots my posts and emails them to an employer, it is considered legal, whether they are acting of their own free will and self-interest or acting as a "spy" for the employer.)

This federal provision adopted in 1986 has proven to be extremely flexible providing employees the maximum amount of protection similar to that of the 4th Amendment as more and more forms of stored wire and electronic communication have become integrated into our daily lives online. And because this is a FEDERAL provision, it overrides anything that employers may say otherwise. So keep this in mind, everyone. Your employer cannot view or hack into or access your personal social media unless: 1.) you give them permission, 2.) your info and posts are public anyway, 3.) if someone connected to you turns on you.

Now I'm just debating if I should go after my previous employer.


----------



## flint757

Can you prove it and does it bother you enough?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been feeling super anxious this whole week. My new job is stressing the shit out of me, tried to stop using caffeine but that just made me feel worse and I haven't been able to get much of sleep.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

flint757 said:


> Can you prove it and does it bother you enough?


Actually, yes (to both). That's the easy part.


----------



## wannabguitarist

My M3 doesn't start and I'm broke because I spent all my car money on stuff to make it faster


----------



## asher




----------



## Emperor Guillotine




----------



## loqtrall

Had to sell my guitars and amp to pay an unforseen bill. Just have a cheapo pawn shop acoustic now..


----------



## Axel_Blaze

One of my idiot friends thought it was a good idea to go out drinking after taking her 500mg of lithium.

Btw, this isn't the first time she's done this.

Also, civilian life sucks ass.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

One of my idiot friends thought it was a good idea to go out drinking after taking her 500mg of lithium.

Btw, this isn't the first time she's done this.

Also, civilian life sucks ass.


----------



## asher

Eeeeeeeeeee. Das badd.


----------



## flint757

Spilled an entire large soda on the floorboard of my truck and myself. I likely won't be getting all of the soda out of the carpet (mostly because I'm too lazy). My only saving grace is the drink was mostly ice (thank you cheap ass fast food joint).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm not sure how to describe the current situation...

So, there is a battle of the bands at the local venue here, and the winner (as selected by the audience) will go on to open for the Suicide Silence, Emmure, Fit For An Autopsy, Within the Ruins tour that is coming through.

I have a buddy who has been wanting to be a vocalist in a band for awhile now. He's honestly not that great and hasn't been in a solid project before. He also lost his arm in an accident back in June and hasn't worked a day at a job since. Anyway, my buddy "coincidentally" happens to join some already established but completely mediocre band located 2-3 hours away...no audition...and he has absolutely NO samples or material recorded to demonstrate himself. This band just picked him up.

Also, "coincidentally" this band got booked in one of the five slots for the battle of the bands. Now, here is where it sucks...I played a role in determining the other four, and the other four are all VERY skilled bands who are VERY deserving of this shot on stage to open for Suicide Silence and Emmure. 

My buddy who lost is arm knows a lot of people here in our city and he is going to have a TON of people attend and they are ALL going to play the f*cking sympathy card and vote for this band that he just joined. My buddy is not a great vocalist by any stretch of the imagination (he has even FAKED vocal covers on Facebook in the past by lipsyncing), the band is mediocre, and all these people who live here are just going to show up and vote for him out of sympathy for him losing his arm back in June. They just want to help his lazy ass "achieve his dream". The guy hasn't done jackshit musically and doesn't even do anything with his life. Yet they will vote for him...despite the musicianship or the skill or who is more deserving...it's pretty much already over since he will pull a large amount of local people... Whereas, all the other bands will have a more difficult time since they are all from out of town and spread throughout the state.

This is f*cking stupid. 

(I'm also thinking that the band that picked him up knew this. I mean, why else would you pick up some random smartass kid off Facebook and add him to the lineup when he has no audition and no recorded samples or material to present. Does anyone else see the exploitation here?)


----------



## asher

Popularity contests are kinda stupid. But such is the Battle of the Bands setup.


I don't know why I have basically totally been cut out of the social stuff with the my-age people at the office that I had been getting along great with.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Today was an excellent day til I got home. I found a package on my porch torn apart w the contents flung all over the place. Why?


----------



## asher

...was it for you or a totally random box?


----------



## Nile

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I have a buddy who has been wanting to be a vocalist in a band for awhile



Is he really still?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Nile said:


> Is he really still?


I'm still debating. The situation (after today especially) is really making me question it.

You should've underlined the word "have" because I should probably have typed the word "had" instead.


Emperor Guillotine said:


> _I had a buddy who has been wanting to be a vocalist in a band for awhile_



He messaged me this morning around 10AM and began bitching me out merely because I thought it was weird that he got in a band (that is 2-3 hours away) with NO audition and he has NO vocal samples or recorded material to present. He just posted a smartass status on Facebook trashing them. I just questioned it.

Apparently, I was "being a dick" by just asking that and everyone began jumping on my case because, apparently, I was "being a dick" to the guy with one arm. - They played the f*cking sympathy card.....when it had nothing to do with the situation at hand. It's so stupid. If I even dare ask a question against him or downplay anything he does, people (regardless if they know what's going on or not) play the f*cking sympathy card and think I'm "being a dick"! 

They treat him like some hero or some god and blindly defend him over anything. False praise brings about destruction.


----------



## flint757

Konfyouzd said:


> Today was an excellent day til I got home. I found a package on my porch torn apart w the contents flung all over the place. Why?



Maybe a dog or raccoon got a hold of it?


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I can't say categorically.......but hackers should be shot!


----------



## asher

Went 5-1 in my pool and seeded 10th of 47 in the Div1A regional today, got a bye, and then ....ing herpderped my way out in the table of 32 to finish 17th. I don't think I get many if any points, and way too low to auto qualify for the Div1A summer championships.

Plus, you know, the herpderping.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

_(pats Asher on the shoulder)_

There, there.


----------



## asher

I know nobody knows wtf I'm talking about  Just mad at myself for a shitty performance.

The restaurant we went to at Inner Harbor in Baltimore was ....ing amazing though.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Inner Harbor seafood jointses


----------



## Ibzzus

I just need a place to rant about this. It's been 4 months since I ordered my dream guitar, a DC800 from Carvin [I even did an almost NGD (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...2876-almost-ngd-carvin-dc800.html#post4205932)] , and I've been sending $400/$600 to a friend in New York in the first week of every month to pay for the guitar (and other goodies) and bring it to Pakistan for me when he gets back on the 20th of Dec . So during the last month, when I was supposed to send the final amount and have my guitar with me on the 22nd, two of my friends decide, at the last month, that they also want to buy some stuff. I normally Western Unioned the cash on the 4th of the month, but since they also wanted to send some money I decided I'll send all the cash in bulk to save my friend in New York multiple trips to the nearest WU, which was about 4 hours away from his campus.

You have to understand that I make about $700 a month, and sending $400/$600 every month left me with very little for myself. I spent 4 months living off nothing to get my first real guitar in my hands. I have been playing for over 10 years, I had a fake Ibanez, which became unplayable because of the warped neck, popped out frets and high action, during its first 2 years in my possession. Since then, for 8 years, I've been borrowing guitars off friends for gigs and practice. This was going to be my first real guitar.

So what happens is that the friends start stalling and procrastinating ("yeah i'll send it next week", "yeah my dad isn't here, he has the cheque so I'm waiting for him"). My friend in New York tells me to hurry it up since he has his exams are near and wont be able to make the trip to WU soon. So I take a risk and ask my cousin, who is currently on a business trip in America, to write the NY friend a cheque and I'll pay him back when he gets back from his trip. Fortunately, my cousin is pretty well off and he has the total amount of $1000 to spare in his bank account. He says that since he is on a business trip it might take him some time to actually send the cheque to my friend. I don't have much choice at this point. I had the conversation with my cousin on the 4th, he sent the cheque on the 10th, it reached my friend on the 12th and the cheque will clear on the 15th. My friend leaves his dorms on the 17th and catches his flight on the 20th. There is no way I can get my guitar now. The worst part is, my friends who didn't even cough up the cash for their stuff, and decided at the last minute that they wanted something, they get what they want because I involved my cousin. Like I said, I've been sending cash every month and my New York friend bought their stuff with my cash, because of everything being so last minute, and he would have covered the cost of my guitar with their money, but guess what, I might not get my guitar now. 

I am so mad at everyone right now, even myself for not telling my friends to bugger off and sending my amount through Western Union at the start of the month like I always do. I sacrificed so much and waited so long for this guitar, it all just seems so unfair.

Right now I'm just trying to figure out where to ship the guitar to after my friend in New York pays for it and if there is anyone I know who is coming back form America sometime soon. I've waited 4 months, I guess I'll have to wait even more. I could be waiting till May next year.


----------



## Alberto7

I am a day or two away of very possibly ruining a meaningful friendship, I have a really bad cold, my IBS is flaring up again after months of not feeling it, and I have an exam tomorrow for which I am royally f*cked.

... on the plus side, I am going back home to my family this Wednesday after a whole year of not visiting... 'tis been a very long year, even if it's felt like only a week has passed. At least I have learned a whole lot about myself.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Know how you know it's Monday? 

I spent 20 min trying to troubleshoot a program I thought was broken. Turned out the main Windows Service was just turned off... I'm special...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I smashed 2 fingers on opposite hands.

maybe I`m not fapping right.....


----------



## flint757

Last night I was hanging a picture, fell off the ladder into the picture, gashed my arm open and woke up this morning barely able to walk on my left foot. .... me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally got my guitar player to actually dial in a tone for recording...

First thing he asked me is... "Do you have a profile for a Line 6 Spider?"


----------



## asher

Is that when you lie and give him one that the Spiders were trying to cop?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well the idea was to try and get that lazy bastard to dial in his own tone based on what he hears with his ears and not based on what he thinks he knows... But that didn't really work out so well...


----------



## asher




----------



## Konfyouzd

He let someone else in the band do it bc he "doesn't know anything about sound". That's what he said... If you know what you sound like and you know what you wanna sound like, you have a damn good start. Turning the knobs and listening to what happens when you do--I thought--was the missing piece of the puzzle... 

He told me, "I don't learn anything that doesn't have to do with writing video game code..."

But... He somehow learned to play guitar to the point that he does now... I think I'll be finding a new guitarist soon needless to say...


----------



## bhakan

Konfyouzd said:


> He let someone else in the band do it bc he "doesn't know anything about sound". That's what he said... If you know what you sound like and you know what you wanna sound like, you have a damn good start. Turning the knobs and listening to what happens when you do--I thought--was the missing piece of the puzzle...
> 
> He told me, "I don't learn anything that doesn't have to do with writing video game code..."
> 
> But... He somehow learned to play guitar to the point that he does now... I think I'll be finding a new guitarist soon needless to say...


If he wanted a line 6 spider as his tone, be glad he at least knows that he doesn't know anything about sound. It's a lot better than the guitarists who are determined that their overgained ridiculously scooped tone is the most brutal thing ever and won't change it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fair point


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Konfyouzd said:


> I'll be finding a new guitarist soon needless to say...


I was about to say...I'd get rid of his ass.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> He let someone else in the band do it bc he "doesn't know anything about sound". That's what he said... If you know what you sound like and you know what you wanna sound like, you have a damn good start. Turning the knobs and listening to what happens when you do--I thought--was the missing piece of the puzzle...
> 
> He told me, "I don't learn anything that doesn't have to do with writing video game code..."
> 
> But... He somehow learned to play guitar to the point that he does now... I think I'll be finding a new guitarist soon needless to say...


What a shitstick.  Good laughs about this from this thread and the mad thread, though.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I want to get my girlfriend tickets to see a band she likes for the early part of 2015, but absolutely NONE of the bands and artists she's given me have any tour dates set for next year. And some of them I really want to see too! John Mayer, Lana Del Ray, Kimbra, Punch Brothers, Jack Johnson, Utada....NOBODY IS TOURING

So I need to find something for her that will fulfill that spot as a gift.


----------



## asher

Maybe research some smaller local stuff coming through and see if any hit your fancies? Some of those shows are the best.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I've only just started seeing dates beyond January, are you sure they haven't just not scheduled yet?

Me, sliced my left ....ing index finger open (on the knuckle side -- it wouldn't stop bleeding, so I wrapped it in bandage tape hard enough to effectively splint the finger) on Sunday, just realized last night that that means no practicing...

I'll try practicing without that finger tonight again, though, but last night I just got frustrated and drank a bottle of wine. (I'm a lightweight, so for me, that's a lot.)


----------



## The Q

I've been given a promotion to a software architect position a few months ago. Guess what I'm still doing however: crunch-hour s. development, especially on stuff that you deem faster to fix them yourself rather than assign a junior or a mid-level engineer (and seniors are occupied in other projects) wasting too much time for that.

At the same time, it feels like there's a ceiling for those who choose the technical path, yet I see people promoted to the plentiful levels and divisions of Management, only because they're incapable of doing anything useful to begin with (a Dilbertesque example, but so damn real). At least we have an understanding: managers stay out of my way unless they're of the executive levels.

Managers (according to Joel Spolsky with whom I agree) are supposed to be there to clear up obstacles for the developers, i.e. do what I need to be able to focus to my work.
Instead, what most companies end up with are useless layers of dispatchers that usually don't possess enough knowledge to make technical & architectural decisions about things, yet insist on participating on my team's thought process, usually offering little of value yet wasting everybody's time asking irrelevant questions.

I cannot respect people that have nothing useful to offer when they attempt to interfere with my work. I am pretty vocal about it if and when this issue pops up because diplomacy will only get you so far and you'll have to exchange your self-respect pretty early. Making the switch to management would involve less development & design and more people management (which I could do I guess), but I'd have to be subservient to those I despise. And so instead, I'm here doing crunch time - I'm gonna drink amounts of coffee that I haven't drunk before.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

asher said:


> Maybe research some smaller local stuff coming through and see if any hit your fancies? Some of those shows are the best.



That's my plan. I'm checking around but even venues around where I live don't have extensive schedules up yet past January. I also need to make sure that she would enjoy them.

If all else fails I'll just make her listen to a ton of Thank You Scientist, Wovenwar and Periphery and take her to the show near me in February


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

This dumbass just wasted my time and asked me if he can use a standard set of strings, .10-.46, to tune down to A-standard on his Gibson.

.........

Nope, I am done. 

Remember, guys: THERE ARE PEOPLE THIS F*CKING RETARDED IN THE WORLD.

How do people not know this? DO YOU NOT EVEN KNOW HOW TO PLAY YOUR INSTRUMENT?


----------



## asher

Second day of minor depression snapback. Ugh.

Does not make for a nice band practice when I haven't had the energy to practice shit I need to practice already


----------



## Dusty Chalk

The Q said:


> I've been given a promotion to a software architect position a few months ago. Guess what I'm still doing however: crunch-hour s. development, especially on stuff that you deem faster to fix them yourself rather than assign a junior or a mid-level engineer (and seniors are occupied in other projects) wasting too much time for that.
> 
> At the same time, it feels like there's a ceiling for those who choose the technical path, yet I see people promoted to the plentiful levels and divisions of Management, only because they're incapable of doing anything useful to begin with (a Dilbertesque example, but so damn real). At least we have an understanding: managers stay out of my way unless they're of the executive levels.
> 
> Managers (according to Joel Spolsky with whom I agree) are supposed to be there to clear up obstacles for the developers, i.e. do what I need to be able to focus to my work.
> Instead, what most companies end up with are useless layers of dispatchers that usually don't possess enough knowledge to make technical & architectural decisions about things, yet insist on participating on my team's thought process, usually offering little of value yet wasting everybody's time asking irrelevant questions.
> 
> I cannot respect people that have nothing useful to offer when they attempt to interfere with my work. I am pretty vocal about it if and when this issue pops up because diplomacy will only get you so far and you'll have to exchange your self-respect pretty early. Making the switch to management would involve less development & design and more people management (which I could do I guess), but I'd have to be subservient to those I despise. And so instead, I'm here doing crunch time - I'm gonna drink amounts of coffee that I haven't drunk before.



Long before Dilbert, dude. Look up the "Peter Principle" -- my dad (passed away in January of '88) quoted it all the time.

It ....ing sucks, but if it helps to know that it's been around since before you were born, I'm glad to help.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This dumbass just wasted my time and asked me if he can use a standard set of strings, .10-.46, to tune down to A-standard on his Gibson.
> 
> .........
> 
> Nope, I am done.
> 
> Remember, guys: THERE ARE PEOPLE THIS F*CKING RETARDED IN THE WORLD.
> 
> How do people not know this? DO YOU NOT EVEN KNOW HOW TO PLAY YOUR INSTRUMENT?


Dude, it's not retardation, it's ignorance. I don't know squat about string gauge, not because I'm retarded, but because I'm a NEWBO.


----------



## wat

Late as fukk for work, didn't get to shower and spilled hot green tea in my crotch on in the car.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dusty Chalk said:


> Dude, it's not retardation, it's ignorance. I don't know squat about string gauge, not because I'm retarded, but because I'm a NEWBO.


This is an older gentleman. He has a Gibson from the 80s that he has had all these years. So he's been playing awhile.

You honest to God cannot tell me this is straight idiocracy. All these years and you REFUSE to learn more about your instrument and just widdle away hoping for the best?

...*sigh*...that's the scene around here, I guess. Musicians just ignorantly being "musicians" with no idea about the condition of their gear, what to do, how to properly do it...they just think "oh, plug and play, nothing else". Nope. Not that easy.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm not sure how to describe the current situation...
> 
> So, there is a battle of the bands at the local venue here, and the winner (as selected by the audience) will go on to open for the Suicide Silence, Emmure, Fit For An Autopsy, Within the Ruins tour that is coming through.
> 
> I have a buddy who has been wanting to be a vocalist in a band for awhile now. He's honestly not that great and hasn't been in a solid project before. He also lost his arm in an accident back in June and hasn't worked a day at a job since. Anyway, my buddy "coincidentally" happens to join some already established but completely mediocre band located 2-3 hours away...no audition...and he has absolutely NO samples or material recorded to demonstrate himself. This band just picked him up.
> 
> Also, "coincidentally" this band got booked in one of the five slots for the battle of the bands. Now, here is where it sucks...I played a role in determining the other four, and the other four are all VERY skilled bands who are VERY deserving of this shot on stage to open for Suicide Silence and Emmure.
> 
> My buddy who lost is arm knows a lot of people here in our city and he is going to have a TON of people attend and they are ALL going to play the f*cking sympathy card and vote for this band that he just joined. My buddy is not a great vocalist by any stretch of the imagination (he has even FAKED vocal covers on Facebook in the past by lipsyncing), the band is mediocre, and all these people who live here are just going to show up and vote for him out of sympathy for him losing his arm back in June. They just want to help his lazy ass "achieve his dream". The guy hasn't done jackshit musically and doesn't even do anything with his life. Yet they will vote for him...despite the musicianship or the skill or who is more deserving...it's pretty much already over since he will pull a large amount of local people... Whereas, all the other bands will have a more difficult time since they are all from out of town and spread throughout the state.
> 
> This is f*cking stupid.
> 
> (I'm also thinking that the band that picked him up knew this. I mean, why else would you pick up some random smartass kid off Facebook and add him to the lineup when he has no audition and no recorded samples or material to present. Does anyone else see the exploitation here?)


^ New development here.

So, it turns out that every other band has "coincidentally" dropped off the bill for the battle of the bands.

It looks like my (now former) buddy (who has turned into a total bitch and let this go to his head the past few days) is going to open for Suicide Silence and Emmure by default.

He sucks. He does not deserve it.

I am now going to write an article based on his experience about how to be a rockstar in 2014: 
1.) Post a smartass status towards a band on Facebook and trash them.
2.) Convince band that you are a good vocalist even though you have no samples or recorded material to present.
3.) Convince them that you are so good that you don't need to audition.
4.) Join band.
5.) Never practice.
6.) Pull a string to open for big bands that all the kids will pay to see.
7.) Officially a "rockstar".


----------



## asher

He got "lucky" dude. Assholes getting things going their way happens. It's not worth getting so bent out of shape about... I totally understand being mad at him, but try to let it go a bit.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

asher said:


> He got "lucky" dude. Assholes getting things going their way happens. It's not worth getting so bent out of shape about... I totally understand being mad at him, but try to let it go a bit.


I agree, man.
I'm usually not one for jealousy or ill-will or anything. It's just that this completely stupid. I know bands that are far more experienced, and far more deserving that really have put time into crafting things and earning their shot at this. And yet...this happens...

Shoot, if my project wasn't so focused on recording at the moment and could find either a bassist or a second guitarist, we would gather up and slay at the battle of the bands. But we're all just too busy and trying to get material recorded so that we actually have something for fans to take home and listen to. (Something other than one crappy live performance.)


----------



## asher

Life shits on people all the time 

And you guys are going to be in a much better spot by having an EP ready to go when you go do the next one of these, seriously.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm laughing like hell right now. These kids (and I emphasize the word "kids") have been together three months and just got engaged.  Man...don't we know how the world works nowadays. But I'm mad because it's one of my best friends. Dude is getting married after only three months?


----------



## Mprinsje

So apparantly the government here is in some sorta crisis all of a sudden because 3 senators blocked a (pretty shitty IMO) law from passing.

Now everyone's talking about if this is the end of this administration and speculations about getting ready to vote again are coming up.




This makes me so mad, why is everything a crisis nowadays? I don't want to go voting already, it's been a little over 2 years since last time, the last administration that went for the full 4 years was from 1997-2001 ffs.


----------



## fortisursus

As a college graduation gift to myself I went to a show in Philly. All was jolly and well, but then I tweaked my ankle. To add to I blew out my tire right after leaving. Lovely first night as a new grad back home


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Vacation feels light years away. Birthday on Monday, vacation starting Tuesday afternoon and I have 4-5 tests and 2 essays before/on my birthday. Also won't get to go out with my friends after school since we end different times of day this year. Probably just gonna get my free Starbucks drink, go home, and play some vidya.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A friend of mine's husband just died. I can't even imagine what she's going through.


----------



## as_i_am

Cleaned out my room yesterday, got rid of loads of empty bags. Think one of them had half of my Gran's christmas present and my Disperse shirt in. Only just got that shirt back off my friend as well...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I thought that arrests, warrants, etc. were all public information? And I thought that public information was free? So why is the courthouse trying to charge me money so that I can access this public information?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Spend another three hours or so tweaking tones until I just gave up and I was supposed to record a new song to begin with. I'm so getting an Axe-Fx after my first payday.


----------



## Mprinsje

Just went through the ol' break up. More than a year but i couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fat-Elf said:


> Spend another three hours or so tweaking tones until I just gave up and I was supposed to record a new song to begin with. I'm so getting an Axe-Fx after my first payday.


I read the first sentence of this and already thought you had an Axe-Fx.

Don't worry, man. It'll only get worse once you do have one. Haha!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I thought that arrests, warrants, etc. were all public information? And I thought that public information was free? So why is the courthouse trying to charge me money so that I can access this public information?



Bc they charge for everything. I won a case and still paid the court several hundred dollars... "Court fees"...


----------



## Jarmake

I do home visits most of my workdays. People call the company that I work for and order me to fix their home appliances. Now I'm at a "gig" for this guy and I had to find a parking space for our van. It took a long time and I was running a bit late because of that, so I really had to hustle to get to our appointment. I got to the correct address and rang the doorbell. No answer. Rang it again, still nothing. I was just about to call the client and find out if he'd forgotten our appointment. But then I realised that the time was 1pm. The appointment is at 2pm. So, I'm an hour early and now I'll just have to wait for him to arrive.


----------



## Danukenator

Just rode to the ER with my 92 year old grandmother. She took quite a digger and likely broke her hip.


----------



## Konfyouzd

At 92 breaking a hip is kind of like twisting an ankle at 21, isn't it? I'm not at all trying to make light of the situation, but more saying that she's actually doing quite well having made it that far at all. My grandmother is like 93 or so now. And the only thing she ever says every year are things that end in the following phrase "... if I'm still alive by then..."


----------



## Ajb667

I ordered vape juice on the 28th of november and it still hasn't ....ing SHIPPED. Im pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Think I got scammed... But if it works out I'll end up in the "Why are you happy..." thread...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> At 92 breaking a hip is kind of like twisting an ankle at 21, isn't it? I'm not at all trying to make light of the situation, but more saying that she's actually doing quite well having made it that far at all. My grandmother is like 93 or so now. And the only thing she ever says every year are things that end in the following phrase "... if I'm still alive by then..."



Unfortunately, at that age lots of things can be much more serious than they'd otherwise be. Breaking a hip is kind of substantial, too 

I hope she comes through fine, Dan. My nana is right around 92 also...


----------



## flint757

It's quite more substantial usually. It isn't the injury that is usually the problem either, but being bed ridden for weeks that does it in. My grandmother fell down some stairs and broke her arm and hip. She passed away a few weeks later. For a young person breaking a limb sucks, but you'll move on. For an older person that isn't always the case. I'd say the expression would be better suited in reverse: 

'At 92 twisting an ankle is kind of like breaking a hip at 21.'

Small things tend to be far more traumatic to someone who has lived such a long life.


----------



## asher

Yeah. People's bodies are just so much more frail, they often have an extremely difficult time recovering.

It also totally can happen. Go Dan's Nan!


----------



## Cynic

bummed because i can't catch misery signals on their malice x tour tonight because i have to work.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I had to miss Asking Alexandria last night due to injury. My knee got blown out at the show when some guy barreled into my legs during Blessthefall's set and my knee ending up bending inwards in a way it definitely was not supposed to. I had to have a buddy help me out of the venue because I could hardly walk. And I tell you, you want to experience physical torture, try driving a manual transmission car for twenty minutes with a leg that just won't cooperate and is causing you pain. Controlling three pedals with one foot isn't the easiest thing either.

Woke up this morning and my knee isn't swollen (had ice and a compression wrap on it for a bit last night) so thankfully nothing is broken or fractured. But walking is still very painful.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeezh.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeezh.


I'd say "yeezh" to all the PARENTS of underage kids who were there at the show last night. This one kid who couldn't be any older than 14 had to figure out how to pay his mom's bar tab because she was passed out in the f*cking bathroom. (Of course, I don't blame her. If I ever had a kid who grew up being a scenester and I couldn't tell if the child was male or female...I'd probably resort to heavy drinking as well. Hah!)

And I'd say "yeezh" to all the scene kids there (god, I hate scene scum) at the show last night. Makes me glad that the pit got out of control for awhile and we got to show those little pussies what real life and real shows can be like.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I was saying yeezh in sympathy to your pain. I'm no doctor, but it sounds like maybe you overextended your tendon, no?


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I had a gig last night, and our drummer hadn't turned up in OVER A MONTH for practice. No phone call, no text, he just didn't show for over a month. Then the night before the gig he comes storming in and says he "won't play a show on one rehearsal" as if it was our fault  We managed to pull off the gig decently - we found backing tracks for the covers we were doing, but our originals had to be completely rearranged to compensate, and we ....ed up one song pretty badly. I understand that I don't know the full story so I'm not judging him for what he did, but I'm still pissed.

Hey, at least we played Panic Attack damn near perfectly


----------



## Danukenator

asher said:


> I hope she comes through fine, Dan. My nana is right around 92 also...



She's actually doing great. Heading to a rehab facility today. She is already walking on it after the surgery (with the assistance of the a doc).

It's amazing, after she broke it, she managed to pick herself up and walk down a flight of stairs to her room and locate a cane that was in the closet.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Not so much 'mad' as worried. I bought a guitar on eBay, paid, etc. Seller told me they were sorry, but they were shipping UPS (I gave them a PO box as a shipping address). I told them, no, don't do that, send it to my home instead. "Nope, too late, already on its way, but it did say UPS." "No, it said -- still says, for that matter -- pretty clearly that you use USPS priority. I can send you a screen shot if you like." "Oops, sorry, my bad, but I did send it out USPS, sorry didn't get any sleep last night."

REALLY? You can't even remember where you just shipped from just a couple hours ago? I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, but great googly moogly I feel like I'm being defrauded.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Catched a high fever last night so I couldn't go to work and can't probably go today either. Christmas is also coming up (well, tomorrow..) so fvck me.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I guess I am not "mad" but I have developed trigger finger in my fret hand middle finger. I hurts bad enough that I haven't played guitar in a few days. I played guitar almost everyday this year but somehow this randomly happened. Anyone suddenly develop a guitar playing related injury like this?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ New development here.
> 
> So, it turns out that every other band has "coincidentally" dropped off the bill for the battle of the bands.
> 
> It looks like my (now former) buddy (who has turned into a total bitch and let this go to his head the past few days) is going to open for Suicide Silence and Emmure by default.
> 
> He sucks. He does not deserve it.
> 
> I am now going to write an article based on his experience about how to be a rockstar in 2014:
> 1.) Post a smartass status towards a band on Facebook and trash them.
> 2.) Convince band that you are a good vocalist even though you have no samples or recorded material to present.
> 3.) Convince them that you are so good that you don't need to audition.
> 4.) Join band.
> 5.) Never practice.
> 6.) Pull a string to open for big bands that all the kids will pay to see.
> 7.) Officially a "rockstar".


^ New development here.

I was chatting with the band bassist and he confirmed that my ex-friend who is giving me a hard time never really auditioned and he didn't deny anything that I asked him. And of course, he doesn't care about this turning into a popularity contest because (f*ck it) his band is going to go on the open for Suicide Silence and Emmure.

Now the ol' boy is also going and talking shit about me behind my back. Feels like I'm back in high school... -.- But apparently he has pending charges and a warrant out for his arrest for avoiding court. Looks like I might have to get him back...


----------



## JustMac

One of my good friends sprayed so much deodorant on his left pit that his left nipple fell off. I feel really bad for the guy and don't know what to say or do.


----------



## ghostred7

Battling bronchitis right here at the holidays and really pissed off over it


----------



## Negav

Don't feel the Christmas spirit. From time to time I'm not even conscious that it is two days away. I feel I don't care anymore.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Since the confessions thread isn't around anymore, I'll post in here. Here goes...

*deep breath* I bought a Boss Metalcore pedal a few years ago. 

I only used it like 3 or 4 times I think. I don't have a great amp and hate the distortion on it and that pedal was on sale at my local Long and McQuade so I thought f**k it, why not? A pissload of distortion is better than not enough right? Well I want to get rid of it now. Need to throw it up on the bay or kajiji or something.

Feels good to get that off my shoulders.



JustMac said:


> One of my good friends sprayed so much deodorant on his left pit that his left nipple fell off. I feel really bad for the guy and don't know what to say or do.


Wat...can't tell if serious but if so then jesus.  Do those grow back?


----------



## asher

JustMac said:


> One of my good friends sprayed so much deodorant on his left pit that his left nipple fell off. I feel really bad for the guy and don't know what to say or do.


----------



## Demiurge

Ugh, the voicemail from the estranged family member whom I haven't heard from in years and the grim game of "guess the agenda" that follows.


----------



## asher

What about the delete button?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Emp Guil -- I feel your pain. A good friend of mine was trashtalked for months, until I got to know her. Found out it was all lies. Knew it was all lies when I was hearing them, but something about repitition (Goebel's law?) made me not realize how much heed I was paying them.

You have to fight them.

YOU HAVE TO.


JustMac said:


> One of my good friends sprayed so much deodorant on his left pit that his left nipple fell off. I feel really bad for the guy and don't know what to say or do.


Lollers...


----------



## flint757

I sat through some of the worst traffic/drivers I've had in a couple of years. Christmas shopping drivers are the rudest that are out there. I sat at a light for 30 minutes not moving because people on the main street were just pulling into the intersection so they could save themselves like 15 seconds. This just kept happening over and over again and our side wasn't moving at all because it was completely blocked for absolutely no good reason. I was so pissed I was about ready to get out of my car and break someones windows or mirrors. I even contemplated directing traffic for a bit.  That street needs some traffic coordinators bad around this time of year. A 10 minute trip turned into about 2 1/2 hours because of that BS.

Then on top of that when I get home my folks wanted to drag me to some Christmas light/train thing which turned out to just be a Jesus freak event to 'spread the word' and to advertise for their church basically. Proselytizing is so annoying.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dusty Chalk said:


> Emp Guil -- I feel your pain. A good friend of mine was trashtalked for months, until I got to know her. Found out it was all lies. Knew it was all lies when I was hearing them, but something about repitition (Goebel's law?) made me not realize how much heed I was paying them.
> 
> You have to fight them.
> 
> YOU HAVE TO.


Thanks for the word, man. My reputation around town is 50/50. Either people in person like me...or they don't. There is no middle ground. Haha. But I'm still considering turning him in. It'd be a total nuke on the situation. I'd walk away and win and it would all stop.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Dusty Chalk

I scratched my Parker, trying to remove a ... I don't know, something -- lint? Spider web?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

And my Christmas was started this afternoon with that ol' ex-friend talking shit again this morning. And now the band's bassist (who is like a 30-40 year old father of two) hopped on the hate-wagon. Immature pricks. This is why I love social media. Ignored. Blocked. You are NOT ruining my awesome, chill Christmas.


----------



## flint757

I've got a hangover, I'm coming down with a cold and I had to work today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

flint757 said:


> I've got a hangover, I'm coming down with a cold and I had to work today.



I know this feeling. I hate Christmas because the hangover is so terrible after you keep drinking around the clock for 3-4 days and I too have to get to work this night.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Tonight is the night of the battle of the bands.

Let's see how this saga goes.

I swear...I think I'm going to punch someone...a particular someone. Actually, I'll probably resort to a nice kick to the face.


----------



## The Q

I am drunk. I know that I'm wasted and I can barely stand (cue AC/DC "Have a drink on me") but I have full consciousness - I always do. In fact, the only thing that's different from any other night (that I'm not drunk) would be the fact that when I get home I am reminded of all the things that give me the blues, plus that I'm posting this message.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

And guess who wont the battle of the bands... 

F*ck your home field advantage (just for the one new guy who doesn't deserve any of this), and f*ck your sympathy.

And half-related/half-unrelated to this: I'm considering giving up music.


----------



## HolyHateBeam

Because i've never met a woman who liked Pig Destroyer quite as much as I do.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

winter,blech.....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My new guitar was supposed to take two days to get here. FedEx is f*cking up and now it is going to take 8-9 days. Unjustifiable.

I should've just driven 8-9 hours and picked up the guitar in person.


----------



## asher

Trying to find a new long winter coat is nearly fvcking impossible to get one that actually looks good and is longer than a normal pea coat. And apparently double breasted is just out these days.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Dusty Chalk said:


> Not so much 'mad' as worried. I bought a guitar on eBay, paid, etc. Seller told me they were sorry, but they were shipping UPS (I gave them a PO box as a shipping address). I told them, no, don't do that, send it to my home instead. "Nope, too late, already on its way, but it did say UPS." "No, it said -- still says, for that matter -- pretty clearly that you use USPS priority. I can send you a screen shot if you like." "Oops, sorry, my bad, but I did send it out USPS, sorry didn't get any sleep last night."
> 
> REALLY? You can't even remember where you just shipped from just a couple hours ago? I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, but great googly moogly I feel like I'm being defrauded.


So I asked for a tracking number and the response I got was, "Sorry I realize this must be very frustrating. "

But do you know what? I got the guitar today, so it was just a newb. Not angry at all, should probably post this in the happy thread. Got an 8-string Ibby for < US$500.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I would like to take a second to acknowledge FedEx for making a package completely disappear off the face of the earth. You guys are da real MVPs.

...maybe you should try making airplanes disappear next...


----------



## TheStig1214

Not mad, just really bummed out and maybe a little frustrated. My best friend and his girlfriend of 3 years were in a car accident and she didn't make it. While it always sucks losing someone, it's even worse to see the guy I consider my brother so destroyed emotionally over it.


----------



## asher

Oh no Stig  My condolences for your mate. That's awful.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> I would like to take a second to acknowledge FedEx for making a package completely disappear off the face of the earth. You guys are da real MVPs.
> 
> ...maybe you should try making airplanes disappear next...



What makes you think they haven't been practicing?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Seasonal affective disorder, funnily abbreviated SAD. It's even worse when I practically get to see sunlight once a week because of my work (I have to sleep during the days). At least the days are already getting longer but it's still going to be months before the length of the day is decent.


----------



## lemeker

I'm not so much mad as I am burnt out and tired of just about......."everything". A lot of people say I looked bent a lot. I'm just tired of stupid people doing stupid shit, that's all.


----------



## asher

My flight into Charlotte arrived forty minutes early!

But my flight to Charlottesville is delayed 40 minutes >:[

Better than being stuck on a plane though.

Ed: Wound up taking off an hour fifteen late. Not awful in the scheme of things, but I've been up since 3:30am PST, and I'm just exhausted.


----------



## Jarmake

Where do I begin? Hmmm...

1: Windows ....ing 8.1. It just sucks. I've got pretty good laptop (4 cores, 12 gigs of ram etc) and this piece of shit 8.1 just wont work as well as it should. It's sluggish, video streaming is sluggish, can't play anything, even worms armageddon (which came out in like 1999 or so!) is so freaking slow and sluggish. And the word is that it's very hard to downgrade to win7 from 8. Turns out it isn't. Few tweaks to the bios settings, erasing every single partition of my hd and creating new ones and win7 ultimate here I come!

2: I've got very angry flu. God damn it.

3: I'm so freakishly horny and I don't think there's a relief coming anytime soon... Wanking just doesn't cut it sometimes.


----------



## piggins411

Damn...Feverish and horny. That's pretty rough


----------



## Jarmake

piggins411 said:


> Damn...Feverish and horny. That's pretty rough



Yeah, sometimes it's no easy task being me.  same thing when i've got a hangover. I'm just fiendishly horny, no matter how bad I feel.


----------



## The Q

Jarmake said:


> Where do I begin? Hmmm...
> 
> 1: Windows ....ing 8.1. It just sucks. I've got pretty good laptop (4 cores, 12 gigs of ram etc) and this piece of shit 8.1 just wont work as well as it should. It's sluggish, video streaming is sluggish, can't play anything, even worms armageddon (which came out in like 1999 or so!) is so freaking slow and sluggish. And the word is that it's very hard to downgrade to win7 from 8. Turns out it isn't. Few tweaks to the bios settings, erasing every single partition of my hd and creating new ones and win7 ultimate here I come!
> 
> 2: I've got very angry flu. God damn it.
> 
> 3: I'm so freakishly horny and I don't think there's a relief coming anytime soon... Wanking just doesn't cut it sometimes.



I'm pretty sure that the problem is not with windows 8.1, since it has genuine improvements compared to w7 on both the kernel and the user space. I'm just saying that you may want to perform a recovery (essentially a reinstallation) before you go back to w7, armed with "autoruns"and thorough removal of oem crap.


----------



## Jarmake

The Q said:


> I'm pretty sure that the problem is not with windows 8.1, since it has genuine improvements compared to w7 on both the kernel and the user space. I'm just saying that you may want to perform a recovery (essentially a reinstallation) before you go back to w7, armed with "autoruns"and thorough removal of oem crap.



Nah, it's already too late for that. Windows 7 suits me better anyways.


----------



## asher

The Q beat me to it, but it seems we were both too late


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Came off my Mountain bike tonight at speed. Descending a road
with 2 mates, overshot a corner, car coming towards me. Jammed
on the brakes and bike locks up, out of control and past the point
of no return, bike highsides and I hit the ground and slide, feet still
clipped into the pedals. Right side took the hit, pretty bad road rash
from knee to shoulder, think I have bruised ribs. Tarmac took the logo
off the side of the pedal.

Still had to complete another 45 mins on the bike. Back out again
tomorrow....if you fall off the horse.......


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Been GASing for 8 strings, but all the holidays makes the shipping go ssssllllooooooowwww.


----------



## flint757

A check got lost in the mail to the credit company costing me additional money and I have bronchitis. On top of everything I'm incredibly depressed right now and my situation at my job is totally up in the air. It's been a rough month.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

craigslist.......


----------



## Church2224

Found out a buddy of mine has been charged with multiple counts of possession of child porn with intent to distribute. 

I am torn, my friends are pressuring me to support him, but I am an uncle and have an eight year old nephew, so this issue hits home hard with me. 

My guts says to just ignore the issue until it blows over. There are friends getting in trouble and messing up, then there is something like this.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Church2224 said:


> Found out a buddy of mine has been charged with multiple counts of possession of child porn with intent to distribute.
> 
> I am torn, my friends are pressuring me to support him, but I am an uncle and have an eight year old nephew, so this issue hits home hard with me.
> 
> My guts says to just ignore the issue until it blows over. There are friends getting in trouble and messing up, then there is something like this.


What in the f*ck kind of friends do you have? (Sorry to sound so blunt.) They are PRESSURING you to support a pedophile? Sounds like you need new friends altogether, mate.


----------



## asher

Emperor Guillotine said:


> What in the f*ck kind of friends do you have? (Sorry to sound so blunt.) They are PRESSURING you to support a pedophile? Sounds like you need new friends altogether, mate.



Given some of the other stories you've shared of shit they've pulled, Church, I can't help but wonder the same thing sometimes...


----------



## Church2224

Emperor Guillotine said:


> What in the f*ck kind of friends do you have? (Sorry to sound so blunt.) They are PRESSURING you to support a pedophile? Sounds like you need new friends altogether, mate.



Keep in mind some of these people are the same friends who do the following: 

-Know about my ex and my buddy sleeping together behind my back and now fully support their relationship.
-Sleep with each other's exes even in their friends own apartments 
-Have tried to pressure me into transporting drugs for a couple of them 
-Trash my family's home when I throw parties and when my parents and I get mad at them they call us uptight. These are 23 - 26 year olds by the way. On top of that, the moment they walk into my house they act like they are large and in charge, despite my father and I telling them to behave themselves. One of them even tried to hit on my mother. A couple of the meven ran around nude in my backyard and danced their junk in front of my then GF. 

Their mentality is "People and the group are above anything else" and my mentality is "the individual and morality goes about the group." I have cut / tried to cut ties with a lot of them for a variety of reasons and it has been hard since they know some of my closest friends and I am not trying to burn bridges and have chaos come back to me. I am fortunate that I have some friends who I can trust, but this group of people keep trying to get to them too and I am not going to lose those close to me. 

Reason is I want to have a lot of friends, but this is taking a toll on my self respect and my confidence is dwindling. I know though I have a few close friends I trust with my life and I would rather stick with just them since they have been good to me. At the same time, since I have tried to be more "appealing" to women, who wants to be with some one with only say, 8 close friends? 

I have a lack of backbone, sadly. And these guys know how to fight, manipulate and twist the truth to their favor and I never have a word in edgewise. They are bigger than me and I let them get away with murder by trying to see the best in them...

This is just too damn far, though. I mean, it involves children. I have not told my woman yet as she has nieces and nephews and she does not need to know yet as she never met him. He has not even said he denies it. I really hope it was just him buying a used computer from some one and it was on there by mistake, I really do. 

We shall see. At this point I need to wash my hands of these people and move on. I am going to drink a glass of Jack Daniel's, look at the new ESP line up and play guitar, this is out of my mind...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^^^


----------



## Church2224

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^^^



Welcome to my social life


----------



## AxeHappy

.... having a lot of friends. Quality over quantity 

Especially if quantity consisits of hanging out with people whom consume, or support people whom consume, freaking child porn. 

Seriously.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Church2224 said:


> At the same time, since I have tried to be more "appealing" to women, who wants to be with some one with only say, 8 close friends?


Dude. Speaking as someone who has had a girlfriend or two over the course of his life -- women find self-confidence _much_ more sexy than the number of friends you have. I mean, usually they want to be the center of your attention.

Especially if the friends are douchebags.


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't played guitar in like 6 months, decided I wanted to play finally, and broke a string in like 10 minutes and I don't have any more. And I've just been wanting to play my Les Paul, but it doesn't have any pickups in it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

3rd day of the crappy new year....


----------



## youngthrasher9

AxeHappy said:


> .... having a lot of friends. Quality over quantity
> 
> Especially if quantity consisits of hanging out with people whom consume, or support people whom consume, freaking child porn.
> 
> Seriously.



I'm not even joking when I say that I would have trouble not punching that person the face as hard as I could. Repeatedly.


Disassociate yourself IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## asher

Listening to the recording of band practice last night.

We sound kinda fvcking terrible. And we're mediocre at best.



And playing on the 17th.


----------



## BlackMastodon

But now you know what ways you have to improve. It's better you realize yourselves that you need to improve than consistently playing shitty and thinking you're amazing. Had a lot of those bands in my city when I was involved in the music scene.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Dusty Chalk said:


> Dude. Speaking as someone who has had a girlfriend or two over the course of his life -- women find self-confidence _much_ more sexy than the number of friends you have. I mean, usually they want to be the center of your attention.
> 
> Especially if the friends are douchebags.



This man speaks the truth. Plus, 8 close friends (or less) is all anyone will ever need.


----------



## asher

I think at least 2 of the 4 of us have no illusions as to how good we actually are, the other 2 only have a few if any 

This is true I guess. We usually just bite a ton of new material off for every show (we play about half covers) and so are only just getting everything together that week...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Not mad, just shocked and pretty upset - found out that my ex-guitar teacher has quit music, and doesn't even play any more.

This guy was f*cking incredible - absolutely jaw-dropping shred player, one of the best I've ever seen. Ever since I found his playing I was just blown away, inspired and hopelessly intimidated at the same time. I spent months working out one of his solos, recorded a crappy cover and put it on YouTube. 

Then I found out he was giving guitar lessons, so I emailed him the video and he replied with some really encouraging praise and also some constructive feedback. I started having lessons with him when I was 16 and the more I was taught by him, the better I became. I think he made me a far, far better player than I was before, and also got to see him play up close - frightening is the best word  He's such a great guy as well, really cool dude - and a huge inspiration to me, so it's very difficult news to take. It's just gutting that he can be disillusioned enough with music at the tender age of 25 that he can find it in himself to quit altogether and not even play guitar any more. But if he's happier without it, who am I to say anything. I wish him all the best.

Here's the solo, at 3:15, that first blew me away all those years ago...



You'll be missed, Ben.


----------



## vilk

Why are you driving in the fast lane on a donut tire?


----------



## Axel_Blaze

I'm sick. Pretty damn good reason to be mad.


----------



## pushpull7

That people love to hate, love a good fist-fight, and then bitch when something violent happens.


----------



## JEngelking

BucketheadRules said:


> Not mad, just shocked and pretty upset - found out that my ex-guitar teacher has quit music, and doesn't even play any more.
> 
> This guy was f*cking incredible - absolutely jaw-dropping shred player, one of the best I've ever seen. Ever since I found his playing I was just blown away, inspired and hopelessly intimidated at the same time. I spent months working out one of his solos, recorded a crappy cover and put it on YouTube.
> 
> Then I found out he was giving guitar lessons, so I emailed him the video and he replied with some really encouraging praise and also some constructive feedback. I started having lessons with him when I was 16 and the more I was taught by him, the better I became. I think he made me a far, far better player than I was before, and also got to see him play up close - frightening is the best word  He's such a great guy as well, really cool dude - and a huge inspiration to me, so it's very difficult news to take. It's just gutting that he can be disillusioned enough with music at the tender age of 25 that he can find it in himself to quit altogether and not even play guitar any more. But if he's happier without it, who am I to say anything. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Here's the solo, at 3:15, that first blew me away all those years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be missed, Ben.




I've never followed the band very closely, but that's disappointing to hear. Ben's one hell of a guitar player. I saw them at Warped Tour a couple years ago and remember being blown away by the lead guitar work the most, Ben was just running around the stage the whole doing crazy sweeps.


----------



## asher

It's somewhere between 9 and 11 degrees F outside.


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> It's somewhere between 9 and 11 degrees F outside.


Somewhere between -10 and -25, here...


----------



## TauSigmaNova

My school has assigned gym classes [as in they pick for you] and one of them is weight training. If you get the better of two weight rooms, it's arguably the best gym class of all as I found it fun and I got to improve on my pretty shitty bench ability [skinny mofo] since I had it everyday for three months. 

Currently I have the older weight room, which on top of being a 6 floor up walk is old and barely has enough equipment for all of us. Anyway, I was doing the lat pulldown machine today and decided to do it behind my back for once. I didn't have too much weight on it, especially since it was morning and was feeling quite lazy so I didn't want to over do it. So i sit back down after my partner finished his set and start going about it. Second rep in and the bar somehow unlocks from the carabiner which was untampered with [still don't know HOW it was possible for this to happen] and as I'm pulling it down drives right into the back of my neck. With the mass of the weight off, the force I was using caused it to accelerate right into my back (thank you for paying off, physics class). Nothing too major but it hurts like hell and I have a bruise now. Definitely not one of the funner/more productive days I've had in class. 
To add insult to injury, my teacher constantly insists on having an iHome speaker system constantly blare what is to me a very annoying mix of radio pop/rap music that I dislike (though in all fairness most of the rest of the class likes it so I can see why he does it, just too bad I can't bring my phone and listen to my own stuff).

To pile on, I have my constant winter runny nose symptoms and 10-15 degree weather depending on time of day here in NYC. Fun, eh?

E: 600 posts. Hooray me?


----------



## in-pursuit

when you line up. but it's not a lineup where one person is served at a time, it's a lineup where everyone stands behind one line and then the gate goes up and the first X amount of people who get across the line get the cool thing that everyone wants. and you get across the line and you open up your wallet and throw $1000 dollars out of it like your life depended on it. and then you find out that the intake is filled for that cycle, and the little private communal customer group has been assembled and all is happy days. except you aren't in the little communal group, and you don't get your little product, and your $1000 you threw away is .... knows where.


----------



## pink freud

God damned salespeople. Dear Comcast, when presenting me with a new cable package just tell me:
What is my current rate going to go to if I stick with my current package?
What will my rate be if I choose this new package.

That is literally all I need to know. 

And who the F uses home phones anymore?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

asher said:


> It's somewhere between 9 and 11 degrees F outside.


Yeah, here, too. Meanwhile, in Canada...


----------



## leandroab

I'm mad as f_u_ck because some f_u_cking a_s_shole flushed grout down the toilet and clogged the main sewage line in the condo. I woke up to piss and sh_i_t all over my god damn apartment. 

On top of that, the line also got clogged two weeks agoago by f_u_cking baby wipes. FU_C_K this stupid a_s_s habit of flushing down the toilet baby wipes. That sh_i_t was NOT designed to be flushed. You fuc_k_ing morons!


----------



## SD83

Having to pay an electrician to connect my stove. It's five wires, with perfect describtion included. How hard can it be to mess that up, seriously? That's a new pair of shoes, maybe a festival. For connecting 5 f*cking wires...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

leandroab said:


> ...flushed grout down the toilet...


Yeezh and damnation. I really need to move out of my apartment complex before that happens. My neighbors aren't exactly the sparkliest guitars in the harem.


----------



## asher

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeezh and damnation. I really need to move out of my apartment complex before that happens.



Grout is pretty goddamn bad, but the sewage infrastructure has quite the leg up in the States on Brazil - when I was there (in three or four different areas) even sending toilet paper down the drain was a no-no.


----------



## MFB

pink freud said:


> And who the F uses home phones anymore?



I get easily 5-10 people a day asking me where home phones are in my store, so trust me, they're out there...











...and they're old as fvck


----------



## flint757

I've had the same number for about 16 years so we still have ours. Rarely ever use it though.


----------



## leandroab

asher said:


> Grout is pretty goddamn bad, but the sewage infrastructure has quite the leg up in the States on Brazil - when I was there (in three or four different areas) even sending toilet paper down the drain was a no-no.



I never had this problem in brazil. The piping here was 40 year old cast iron. The pipes were so worn out that even toilet paper would cling to it. I guess this event forced a most needed pipe change.


----------



## asher

I most remember it in Salvador where the hotel had a trash bin just for toilet paper we were not to flush on pain of clogging (which did happen, actually...). I can't remember about Rio since we only spent a day there and I also don't remember what the condition was in Lencois.




OT: Somewhere, between a tumbler of Duvel, a Goose Island Rambler Red IPA, and a bomber of Stone Stochasticity Project Golden Imperial I rather overshot where I was aiming on the tipsy scale. Party was fun enough and banquet dinner was tasty but i don't like where my head is.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Annoyed as .... at facebook to the point of deactivating. Too many people I know do nothing but use it to post partisan rhetoric from their chosen doctrine. Every day there's something about how Obama is a Kenyan socialist or how all white men are shitlords. The worst part is that it's often people I went to grad school with, who I'd have thought would be remotely articulate.

Ugh, this is why we can't have nice things. I just want to keep up with the companies I follow since NAMM is soon, but nope.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Day 11 of the crappy new year.....


----------



## asher

Electric Wizard said:


> Annoyed as .... at facebook to the point of deactivating. Too many people I know do nothing but use it to post partisan rhetoric from their chosen doctrine. Every day there's something about how Obama is a Kenyan socialist or how all white men are shitlords. The worst part is that it's often people I went to grad school with, who I'd have thought would be remotely articulate.
> 
> Ugh, this is why we can't have nice things. I just want to keep up with the companies I follow since NAMM is soon, but nope.



Just hide their posts...?


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> Just hide their posts...?


Pretty much...

I've come to automatically unfollow anyone who uses Facebook to seek acknowledgement or attention from others by posting how magnificent their life experiences or relationship partners are...or those who continuously share political content and opinions...

Honestly, I wouldn't have a Facebook either if it wasn't for staying in touch with family and the companies I appreciate...and it turns out certain family members are some of those people...


----------



## Electric Wizard

asher said:


> Just hide their posts...?


I've done that for anyone who is only there to proselytize, the problem is that there are people that I am actually interested in who do it occasionally. I just apparently know enough people like that to receive a constant supply of bullshit. 

Fundamentally I don't like the idea of blocking out anyone I don't agree with either, since it's not really any better than the people bugging me. I just need a break from it.


----------



## Necris

^ Begin a facebook purge, the joys of 30 friends or less cannot be overstated.


----------



## The Q

Agreed, or at least turn off notifications for people you don't want to hear from and remove yourself from groups you found yourself in but don't remember joining explicitly.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I second "turn off notifications".

Also, don't click, like, read the comments on, or anything on the posts that annoy you, they'll begin showing up lower in your feed. Click, like, comment, etc. on the posts you want to see more like, and they'll start showing up sooner in your feed.

In other words, just assume Facebook is the NSA and intelligently stalking you and controlling your feed at the same time, and act accordingly.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Necris said:


> ^ Begin a facebook purge, the joys of 30 friends or less cannot be overstated.


^ This. I do a purge every 6 months. And you wouldn't believe how many people you don't need in your life. You also realize how many of them you don't really know. 97% of my friends is now musicians (famous and non-famous) in the prog-metal/tech-metal scene. And the last 3% is close family and close friends. But I have pretty much NO local people (specifically people from the city I currently live in) on my friends list. (All the local people here piss me off and are the ones doing exactly what you guys have said: seeking attention or validation, intentionally putting others down, posting poorly misconstrued rhetoric or overly opinionated challenges with no evidence or support, etc.)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Last night sucked at work. Ripped the flesh under the nail off my right index finger right at the beginning of my shift. Also, I managed to broke the electric window of the job car because it had frozen stuck.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

High school graduation gift to a girl: boob job.

I cannot believe a family member (or parent if we want to be specific) seriously did this. What goes through their mind? "Yeah, you're 18 and a teenager going through the typical self-image awareness phobias, but let's get you that boob job anyway so you don't have to worry about what others think."

Seriously, someone please explain this to me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

F**king goddamn sonofabitch Razer website not working because of this f**king sale. I just want a goddamn soundbar.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> F**king goddamn sonofabitch Razer website not working because of this f**king sale. I just want a goddamn soundbar.



....schwa?

ed: maybe if the site starts working i'll order something since i lost the dongle for my logitech mx ><


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> F**king goddamn sonofabitch Razer website not working because of this f**king sale. I just want a goddamn soundbar.



Seems to be working today!

and I think most of what I want is out of stock. bahhh


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> Seems to be working today!
> 
> and I think most of what I want is out of stock. bahhh


Yeah that seems to be my problem.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah that seems to be my problem.



They've announced they're going to do a remedial sale late in the month because of how overloaded they got and codes being swapped & etc, so I'm gonna hold off and see how that goes.

Because after investigating I reallllllly want to try a Mamba.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yeah I'm just gonna wait for the sale 2.0 and I'll keep my codes written down just in case. I considered trying a different mouse (mamba or ouroboros/however they spell it) but ended up being really comfortable with the death adder. And my keyboard works just fine for now and it's holding up well for being a $30 mouse/keyboard bundle.


----------



## asher

I had the MX Performance, or whichever had the Darkfield. I really really liked being able to use it from a desk away at work or toss it in my bag to go to/from home, so I'm getting seduced by the mamba vs. a DeathAdder (I'm pretty sure I like the larger/talled bodied mice as I'm mostly a palm gripper).


----------



## Kobalt

WELL...my neighbor (a beautiful lady in her 40s) backed into my car, this morning....apparently her life is so pressingly paced that she would rather not look in her mirrors or defrost her rear window and back up into someone than taking the time to do the exact opposite of that...

UURRRRRRGH...Oh well...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Isn't that how pornos start?


----------



## Kobalt

BlackMastodon said:


> Isn't that how pornos start?


I WISH! I wouldn't say no.


----------



## piggins411

Her: "I rear ended you! Oh no!"
You: "Allow me to return the favor..."
Her: "Will do..."

Bow chicka bow wow chicka chicka bow wow


----------



## asher




----------



## smucarolina

LEFT WORK WHILE LOGGED INTO CHAT AND CANNOT LOG INTO CHAT NOW AT HOME. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Slunk Dragon

The fvcking Carvin Vader threads. They've turned from speculation and hope, into more whining and pissing all over a phenomenal concept, because people don't understand how a business model or basic economics work.

If you want to fully customize a guitar, BUY A F*CKING CUSTOM SHOP GUITAR!!!!!!! *flips table*


----------



## flint757

I hate it when non-IT people try and tell me what's wrong or that I'm the reason something is broken as if they have any clue. When you barely know how to operate your computer you kind of lose your right to blame me for it not working.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My dad quit his job...............that he has had for a mere three weeks. 

Even BEFORE I was born, my dad has ALWAYS done this shit of job-hopping every two years (or less). The longest amount of time he was employed was when he owned his own private business for ten years, but the only reason he was employed for such a lengthy period was because he was tied down with the financial responsibilities/expenses of being the "business owner" but also the only "employee". Outside of that, he has not been employed at a location for more than two years max. It's not that he cannot hold down a job; but instead, he just refuses to hold down a job. He refuses to work and voluntarily quits. It has gotten to the point that he has maxed out all potential jobs in his field here in the city. Recently, my dad moved out to a larger city two hours away to find a job. He had a nice job there for three months and quit, then proceeded to move back here, get a job, and quit after a mere three weeks. This is absolutely ridiculous. I am in college and have held down employment longer than my father ever has in his whole entire life. He is a 54 year old man who just does not have his shit straight. My mother and I suggested that he go to college to learn another trade since it could be a change of scenery as opposed to continuing in the field that he has locked himself into his whole life. However, he refuses not only college but education on all accounts. (He thinks it is a waste.) Even if something did change his mind, he did want to attend college, he would have to earn his GED first because he dropped out of high school very early on. 

As of now, I am probably going to have to start sending my mother money to help her get by, but I make f**king pocket change and can't afford to be dishing out extra money to be responsible for those who ought to have been responsible for me. 

I vowed to myself a long time ago that I would never be like my father in regards to his poor character, uncontrollable temper, abusive tendencies, and intolerable work ethic. And this is just another example of why I made that vow.

I apologize to anyone who successfully made it through reading this rant. I know airing dirty laundry in a public forum such as this is looked down upon nowadays.


----------



## asher

I've just been super antsy and restless lately, IDK why, and don't have great outlets at the moment.


----------



## Jarmake

Feeling depressed. Don't really know why. I might have to go to grocery store and buy me some beer or long drinks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jarmake said:


> Feeling depressed. Don't really know why. I might have to go to grocery store and buy me some beer or long drinks.



I was supposed to go to liquor store (Alko) but I just woke up 15 minutes after its closing time. Now I'm depressed.


----------



## jbab

Emperor Guillotine said:


> My dad quit his job...............that he has had for a mere three weeks........



That must be hard on you, but you seem well on your way to becoming a better person than that.  for that my man

Here's my long rant:

Back when I was in university, I've had this internship at a place a really liked. I was interested in working there after graduating, but job openings there are pretty rare. Fast forward three years and a half later, which would be this past December. My old supervisor emails me about this new job opening. They haven't posted it online or told anyone yet because they want ME filling the spot!!!! I had been waiting for that chance for over three years, and now it's being offered to me on a silver platter! I couldn't ask for a better Christmas present, I was ecstatic. We ended up meeting in person to discuss. I had a few question about the salary, benefits, etc. and they told me to contact the HR lady for the answers. The meeting ended with them telling me I'd be receiving a letter of offer around January 5th. I left for the holidays feeling awesome. Now fast forward to January 5th - No letter yet. 6, 7 - Still no letter. I receive an email for the department manager on the 8th. It says "Since the HR lady didn't hear from you, we assumed you weren't interested anymore and decided to stay at your current employer". Obviously, I freak out. I call them, tell them there was a misunderstanding and that I'm still very much interested. They tell me it's fine and that they're still meeting potential candidates for the job. F u c k. I wait for another week with no news from them. I email them again on Friday. Turns out they decided to make a regular job posting instead. This means I'll have to apply for the job I was straight out offered in the first place, and there's no guarantee I'll get it. F U C K. I was offered the job I've been wanting for THREE YEARS, and didn't get it because of a misunderstanding. One email and I'd be writing in the Why are you happy thread... There's still a slight chance I get it mind you, but it's shitty to have to go through all the waiting...

Oh and my Kemper died on me.

That story kind of ruined my momentum for 2015....


----------



## flint757

Out of curiosity why didn't you contact their HR?


----------



## Fat-Elf

:edit gross


----------



## Fat-Elf

eDIT. nEWVER MIDND


----------



## Seybsnilksz

What's up with everybody over-using the splash cymbal in Guitar Pro?


----------



## jbab

flint757 said:


> Out of curiosity why didn't you contact their HR?



I was going to take the job regardless. And with the HR lady probably being gone for the holidays already, I figured I'd get the answers I was looking for on the letter of offer anyways.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today is the day I realised I suck on guitar. "FS two prestige Ibanezi."


----------



## AliceLG

Half of my wishlist on Thomann went out of stock. The paaaaaaaaaaaaain is reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaal.


----------



## asher

The Razer store rejected my credit card and then PayPal wouldn't take my login, but my order is listed as in progress awaiting payment so the code is flagged as used.

Also,  in some forum related context.

And Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Usually don't wrote much music (yet to write my first full song), although I did a lot of writing over the three day weekend. On my way to school I turn on Wages of Sin since I love that album and realize that one of the riffs I really liked was almost a direct rip from the chorus of Enemy Within... Back to the drawing board!


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> The Razer store rejected my credit card and then PayPal wouldn't take my login, but my order is listed as in progress awaiting payment so the code is flagged as used.
> 
> Also,  in some forum related context.
> 
> And Cards Against Humanity.


Got to the checkout page (after realizing I was trying trying to use the wrong code) with the Leviathan and after filling out all my info they gave me a nice "LOL THIS SOLD OUT IN 3 MINUTES BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME BRO" message. Awesome.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

family....


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Got to the checkout page (after realizing I was trying trying to use the wrong code) with the Leviathan and after filling out all my info they gave me a nice "LOL THIS SOLD OUT IN 3 MINUTES BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME BRO" message. Awesome.



Grumble grumble.

I'm not mad *at Razer* at all, it was super cool of them to do this. Mostly pissed at PayPal, because take my correct login you fvcking fvck.

ed: wow, I'm amazed that worked. Reset my PayPal password and logged in, then got into History and dug out the Check Out Via PayPal page from last night.

Which loaded with me logged in. and let me finish the transaction.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I wanna go to the gym, but I have a torn meniscus and more importantly, Im at work...


----------



## TheStig1214

Got into a car accident tonight. Nothing serious, just a bad fender bender. But there was no way of explaining the accident without making it look like my fault, which it wasn't. Now I have to pay a deductible and my insurance is going through the roof. Goodbye custom guitar...


----------



## asher

noooo 

what happened?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

TheStig1214 said:


> Got into a car accident tonight. Nothing serious, just a bad fender bender. But there was no way of explaining the accident without making it look like my fault, which it wasn't. Now I have to pay a deductible and my insurance is going through the roof. Goodbye custom guitar...


Sucks, dude. I feel your pain. I had two accidents in 2013, one my fault, one not. Someone keyed my car in 2014, and that's the one that raised my rates.


----------



## TheStig1214

asher said:


> noooo
> 
> what happened?



A woman was turning left pulling into a parking lot at the same time I was turning left pulling out of it. She did it very last second with no blinker. I was already advancing into my turn because I thought she was going straight (you know, considering she was going about 40 on a 30mph road right up until she cut her wheel). I stopped to try and avoid it but she was already set on course. Her entire driver's side scraped up against the driver's side front corner of my car. She's going to need new doors and me possibly a new bumper and front headlight and my entire hood's going to need repainting and have the racing stripes reapplied (I drive a Mini S).

But of course trying to explain that fully to a cop it just sounds like I, a 20 year old kid in a sports car, t-boned her, a late 30s mom bawling her eyes out, mid left turn. 

She said she was going home too. Probably cutting through the parking lot to avoid the red light at the corner 100 yards ahead.


----------



## asher

Booooooooooo


----------



## pushpull7

Car accidents are terrible. Luckily, it's been a while for me, but I've been on both sides of the fence.....never a good feeling


----------



## asher

My gut tells me I'm getting the flu in slow motion (which seems to be how it's been, around here): steady pressure in my temples for a couple days now, getting worse, it didn't respond to Excedrin Migraine much today, depressed energy levels, feeling stuffy, touches of sore throat. And food taking forever to decide to sit well the last few meals.


----------



## flint757

During my lunch break today I ate a piece of chicken too fast that was way hot. Got stuck in my throat and cooked it. ....ing hurts. 

(I only laugh so that I don't cry....jk)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

TheStig1214 said:


> A woman was turning left pulling into a parking lot at the same time I was turning left pulling out of it. She did it very last second with no blinker. I was already advancing into my turn because I thought she was going straight (you know, considering she was going about 40 on a 30mph road right up until she cut her wheel). I stopped to try and avoid it but she was already set on course. Her entire driver's side scraped up against the driver's side front corner of my car. She's going to need new doors and me possibly a new bumper and front headlight and my entire hood's going to need repainting and have the racing stripes reapplied (I drive a Mini S).
> 
> But of course trying to explain that fully to a cop it just sounds like I, a 20 year old kid in a sports car, t-boned her, a late 30s mom bawling her eyes out, mid left turn.
> 
> She said she was going home too. Probably cutting through the parking lot to avoid the red light at the corner 100 yards ahead.


Hrm.

I had something like that happen to me (except we were two similarly-aged dudes) except in my case it was actually partially my fault. At the time (don't know if it still is), Virginia is a no-fault state -- meaning if the accident is even partially your fault, you pay for your own damage. Considering it was about 50/50, I thought that was fair.

So the only important person you need to explain this to is the adjuster.

For future reference.


----------



## flint757

It's raining outside, I forgot my umbrella in my truck and this part of the campus doesn't have any machines that will take my card. And I'm HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Nats

They disabled the rep system on SSO. Now I can't anonymously tell someone how much they butt hurted my feelings


----------



## TheStig1214

Dusty Chalk said:


> Hrm.
> 
> I had something like that happen to me (except we were two similarly-aged dudes) except in my case it was actually partially my fault. At the time (don't know if it still is), Virginia is a no-fault state -- meaning if the accident is even partially your fault, you pay for your own damage. Considering it was about 50/50, I thought that was fair.
> 
> So the only important person you need to explain this to is the adjuster.
> 
> For future reference.



I talked to the adjustor today for a recorded interview and I made damn well sure to say as clearly as possible I saw her coming down the road, then suddenly cut her wheel with no blinker and that I was stopped and not actively turning at the time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

my annual reviewer said:


> You're incredibly articulate both verbally and in writing...



Yea... We speak the same language... Anything else?


----------



## Tang

goddamn saturday night palsy thats lasted almost 5 days so far.


----------



## Mprinsje

Raining outside, gotta go though that on my bike 'cause you know, i'm dutch and that's how we roll.

Really don't wanna


----------



## pushpull7

asher said:


> My gut tells me I'm getting the flu in slow motion (which seems to be how it's been, around here): steady pressure in my temples for a couple days now, getting worse, it didn't respond to Excedrin Migraine much today, depressed energy levels, feeling stuffy, touches of sore throat. And food taking forever to decide to sit well the last few meals.



I'm late to responding but the biggest thing to getting a "flu" to behave at least a little better is WARMTH. Seriously, wear an absurd amount of clothing, and when in bed (which will be a lot) be as warm as possible. SWEAT is a good thing.

Always helps me. This doesn't help as much with a cold. A cold is pretty much a 2 week ordeal


----------



## asher

Felt totally fine the next day and fenced no problem, guess I just needed the rest.

You're right though, I did stay more bundled than usual when I was just laying around on the internet Weds night


----------



## myrtorp

I drove through shit weather fot 2+ hours to get pickups i ordered for my RGD. On the way back there was an accident (nothing bad) so traffic was stuck.
Finally got back to install my new pups! I've never done it myself so I got the soldering iron and got to work, just to realize the 15W iron was to weak to even dent the factory soldering on the guitar. Bah!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I kind of want some tribal spiral tapers. But I don't want to stretch my ears because...well for obvious reasons: real employers hate it, people bitch about it, and a lot of my friends regret it, etc... 

This sort of want needs to go away.


----------



## thrsher

escrows and property taxes have me fuming right now


----------



## Steinmetzify

Posted to the Jerry Seiner Chevrolet page:

Brought my 2004 Trailblazer in today for a muffler. I told your staff I needed a muffler. I left the truck there at 8:30 am, and they finally called me at 5:30 and told me to come pick it up. When I arrived, they told me that I had a muffler problem. Really? I was then informed that at the #1 Chevy dealership in my state, they couldn't put the muffler on and REFERRED ME TO A MUFFLER SHOP. Then they charged me $55 for 'diagnosing' the muffler problem. You will never see me, my friends, my trucks or my money again. Thanks for the referral, it's much appreciated. Anyplace that you tell me to go besides your dealership is MUCH appreciated. And people wonder why no one wants to buy American cars anymore.

Fvcking morons.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

How do you write a damn resume?!?!

I have numerous examples from friends, and looked up so much on it online, but I still feel like I absolutely cannot write anything.

I could write paragraphs on any topic, ANY; even some that I know very little about. But write a resume? Damned if I know how.


----------



## flint757

One thing that you have to make absolutely sure of is that it is only one page. They likely wouldn't even look at the second or third if you had one. If you feel it is necessary make sure the most important stuff is on the first page. Keep it short and to the point. Make great use of bullet points as well. If you went to college you can leave off high school and high school achievements as they likely won't care. Resumes are only meant to give the employer an idea about who you are rather than the full run down. Highlight (not literally, I mean mention them) relevant achievements to the job you're looking for if possible. Education, past jobs, etc. If there is enough room give a skills rundown and the big one is to make sure you use relevant keywords that would apply to the job you're trying to get hired at. You don't need to mention cooking skills if you're applying for a desk job as an example. 

I'm awful at doing resumes and I'm absolutely dreadful at recognizing my own skill sets, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Thanks, man! I'll try to use some of those pointers as best as I can! XD


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Slunk Dragon said:


> How do you write a damn resume?!?!
> 
> I have numerous examples from friends, and looked up so much on it online, but I still feel like I absolutely cannot write anything.
> 
> I could write paragraphs on any topic, ANY; even some that I know very little about. But write a resume? Damned if I know how.


I offer a professional writing service. I've been operating off Craigslist, but I've had people from ALL over the states contact me to assist them. I do resumes.  And I have HR experience, so I know what employers are looking for on a resume in those 5-10 seconds that they take to glance over your submission.


----------



## Jarmake

One single asshole client is required to ruin a day. Fvck that guy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Time to find a new job before I choke someone out...


----------



## The Q

Konfyouzd said:


> Time to find a new job before I choke someone out...



Crunch time? 
Bad management? 
Backstabbing bastard coworker?


----------



## shadscbr

Broke my hand when a rogue piece of wood fell from the pile like a guillotine on the side of my right hand....so mad, and so full of pain  

i'm a lefty playing righty, so it could be worse

Shad


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm so sick of living with my parents but it feels so pointless to move into an apartment because I can't move far because of my job and I there would be barely anything left of my pay after the rent and food.


----------



## Jarmake

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm so sick of living with my parents but it feels so pointless to move into an apartment because I can't move far because of my job and I there would be barely anything left of my pay after the rent and food.



Welcome to life.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Trying to put a recording rig together SUCKS.


----------



## Kobalt

NEED...IN CANADA....NOW!!!!

http://www.monsterenergy.com/us/en/products/monster-energy/#!/products:unleaded


----------



## Fat-Elf

KingVee said:


> NEED...IN CANADA....NOW!!!!
> 
> http://www.monsterenergy.com/us/en/products/monster-energy/#!/products:unleaded



NEED...IN FINLAND....NOW!!!!

Seriously, someone should give a Nobel prize to the man who finally invented this.


----------



## The Q

But... Isn't caffeine the whole point in energy drinks? What am I missing?


----------



## Fat-Elf

The Q said:


> But... Isn't caffeine the whole point in energy drinks? What am I missing?



The flavour.


----------



## Kobalt

Fat-Elf said:


> The flavour.


Pretty much!

I limit myself to one can a day, SOMETIMES I'll have a second one, but I certainly would enjoy the freedom of drinking more whenever I want, just for the flavour....without falling into the heavy soda drinkers category.


----------



## asher

Feel fvcking exhausted. Think I'm coming down with a head cold, I can feel it in my ears and the top of my throat.


----------



## AcousticMinja

Stupid ex left me and left me with the apartment and actually been dealing with it for months now, in massive debt, etc and still feeling extremely upset. Never been through this before. Pissed she threw all of this and our plans away and threw herself into the arms of someone who dragged her down with him into drug addiction. Now he's in jail, she's in denial, and it's all falling apart. I know she made the choice to do this, I just am upset she even did at all. My old depression is coming back and past failures haunting me now, too.
I'm pissed at myself for not being able to be as strong as I should be. It's all getting to me and I wish it didn't. I should be stronger but I've never felt so lost. So my anger is just scattered along with the rest of how I feel.

Sorry for the little mini rant. I know it's not like super angry(hopefully it's on topic), but it's like a situation where I feel extremely angry about everything and feeling somewhat helpless. 

Ever feel like you're drowning and overwhelmed and you punch the air hoping to make contact but there's nothing there? It's ultimate frustration. Waiting. Sitting. Not knowing. Man, I hate not having a plan.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Been there, dude. Disassociate yourself from her. That's what I had to do. Drug addiction is greater than love, you can't compete with that. Sad but true.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I'm too stupid to get proper sleep. I've had literally like 10-15 hours of sleep total the past 5 nights when I should've had like over 30 hours. It's not like I have trouble sleeping (especially with all this sleep debt) but I just don't feel like going to bed and rather stay on the computer.


----------



## Steinmetzify

AcousticMinja said:


> Stupid ex left me and left me with the apartment and actually been dealing with it for months now, in massive debt, etc and still feeling extremely upset. Never been through this before. Pissed she threw all of this and our plans away and threw herself into the arms of someone who dragged her down with him into drug addiction. Now he's in jail, she's in denial, and it's all falling apart. I know she made the choice to do this, I just am upset she even did at all. My old depression is coming back and past failures haunting me now, too.
> I'm pissed at myself for not being able to be as strong as I should be. It's all getting to me and I wish it didn't. I should be stronger but I've never felt so lost. So my anger is just scattered along with the rest of how I feel.
> 
> Sorry for the little mini rant. I know it's not like super angry(hopefully it's on topic), but it's like a situation where I feel extremely angry about everything and feeling somewhat helpless.
> 
> *Ever feel like you're drowning and overwhelmed and you punch the air hoping to make contact but there's nothing there? It's ultimate frustration. Waiting. Sitting. Not knowing. *Man, I hate not having a plan.



Don't wait, don't sit.

Nose to the grindstone, dude. Work, save, move on. You will never save her, no matter what she tells you. Only people that want to quit drugs actually do so, and you CANNOT HELP HER DO THAT. This is speaking from firsthand experience as a heavy former hard drug user. Don't listen to anything she says....being a drug user almost always turns you into a user, and users will say anything that they think will make a difference in how you feel and react to them. It's a lie. That chick is lost to you and the best thing you can do for yourself is move the .... on. Don't waste one more second thinking about her. If you can move to a cheaper place, do so...if not, eat Ramen and do nothing but sleep, work and work out. There is an out...it's a hard ass slog, but you'll get there on your own. You are ALWAYS stronger than you think you are. Don't let this beat you down.

Head up sir. You'll be far stronger for it afterwards and even more ready for whatever hard thing comes next. We fall down so we learn how to stand back up, over and over again, until standing back up is a habit. No one falls down and stays down forever. You got this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ I only read the first sentence of that and whole-heartedly agree already... Lemme read the rest of the post to make sure I don't have to retroactively revoke a "like"... 

EDIT: Good advice is good advice...


----------



## asher

Nope, that like is gonna stick. Wise words stein.


----------



## flint757

The TBOE is trying to destroy our public school system and it is beyond frustrating. The whole textbook fiasco's over the years, removal of cursive from the curriculum, then the removal of PE and arts when I was in the system and now my niece comes home and it turns out they've dumbed down the elementary school curriculum by a ridiculous amount. When I was in second grade we learned cursive, multiplication, carry over addition/subtraction, etc.. Now, apparently, they don't really focus on handwriting at all and multiplication and carry-over addition/subtraction isn't until 3rd grade. 

I also agree with my professors that computer basics/functions should be taught when kids start school. Computers are a gigantic part of ones skill set and life nowadays and nothing is going to change that. To not educate kids on them is just irresponsible.


----------



## asher

flint757 said:


> The TBOE is trying to destroy our public school system and it is beyond frustrating. The whole textbook fiasco's over the years, removal of cursive from the curriculum, then the removal of PE and arts when I was in the system and now my niece comes home and it turns out they've dumbed down the elementary school curriculum by a ridiculous amount. When I was in second grade we learned cursive, multiplication, carry over addition/subtraction, etc.. Now, apparently, they don't really focus on handwriting at all and multiplication and carry-over addition/subtraction isn't until 3rd grade.
> 
> I also agree with my professors that computer basics/functions should be taught when kids start school. Computers are a gigantic part of ones skill set and life nowadays and nothing is going to change that. To not educate kids on them is just irresponsible.



I'm completely okay with dropping cursive, but the rest of that is


----------



## flint757

Yeah, I never use it except to write my signature, but it helped with hand-eye coordination when improving my writing skills (the kids in her class have awful handwriting and it's a good school).

They're basically an entire year behind the last generation at this point. With each generation were supposed to be moving forward faster....instead we get this. People sticking their politics into education just so they can force congresses hand into the voucher system (which is absolutely religiously motivated IMO).


----------



## asher

Or profit-motivated-only charter schools, for other places.

I'm sure there are some more useful ways to work on the hand eye stuff, but I was thinking that probably played a part.


----------



## JEngelking

Came up with something last night on guitar that I think will turn into a good song, went to record it today (first time recording my acoustic guitar, and with the preamp I have on loan too, I'm pleasantly surprised at how nice it sounds for relatively cheap gear) and I've now spent the past hour recording the same ....ing finger picking passage with no results because I keep messing it up.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> Came up with something last night on guitar that I think will turn into a good song, went to record it today (first time recording my acoustic guitar, and with the preamp I have on loan too, I'm pleasantly surprised at how nice it sounds for relatively cheap gear) and I've now spent the past hour recording the same ....ing finger picking passage with no results because I keep messing it up.



Yeah I have some ideas I went down to mess around with for an hour or two and just got pissed off.

I will get lyrics that come to me completely independent of music and trying to come up with things to complement them is hard as shit for me.


----------



## flint757

I'm just pissed right now. Come home to nothing, but arguing and I asked my mother to pick up my radiology images from the hospital, since she works close by, and they only gave her 1 of the 7 or 8 disks I needed. I have an appointment first thing in the morning next Monday and I've basically got nothing. Today has just been the worst.


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> Yeah I have some ideas I went down to mess around with for an hour or two and just got pissed off.
> 
> I will get lyrics that come to me completely independent of music and trying to come up with things to complement them is hard as shit for me.



The worst thing is this is a relatively frequent occurrence, where I spend an hour recording one part that's not even difficult but I keep messing it up anyway, and then I eventually get frustrated and go do something else. Then, the next day I try and record it again and end up getting it on the second take.


----------



## Kobalt

JEngelking said:


> Came up with something last night on guitar that I think will turn into a good song, went to record it today (first time recording my acoustic guitar, and with the preamp I have on loan too, I'm pleasantly surprised at how nice it sounds for relatively cheap gear) and I've now spent the past hour recording the same ....ing finger picking passage with no results because I keep messing it up.


I hate when that happens.

You jam/practice something up, and go on to record it to "archive" it for later and you can't ....ing play it right.


----------



## asher

Little in this world makes me angrier than when I fall asleep again right after an alarm goes off and I miss a flight.

This is the second time I've ever done this now.


----------



## Kobalt

Juggernaut: Omega still not in stores here, in Quebec, due to the DVD and the stupid laws we have about them.


----------



## habicore_5150

No idea if something like this could be considered as me being mad, but more so, a bit frustrated

I've been trying to get rid of my EMG 707s for the past few years (the ones that came out of my RG7620 since I was a dumbass back then thinking "ermahgerd, EMGs are the greatest pickup in the world"...yeah), I get a message from one guy this Wednesday asking about buying one of the 707s. I tell him he can, and said where we could meet (he was in Knoxville, and I was headed over there the day after to hang with some friends of mine)
We get to talking a bit, and one of the things he asks me is "Are there any wires included?"

Now whenever I have something listed up on classifieds or whatever, I try to be as detailed as possible. I put in the post that only the pickups are for sale, *wires are not included*. But I did tell him that if he wanted to get the wiring for it, just go on to EMGs site and order the wiring kit, it's about $30. He declined (of course, this was the same guy asking me if I still had my Schecter, which I've sold about 2 months ago)

I know I've gotten some pretty stupid offers in the past, "Wanna trade your really nice 7 string for this cheap ass Squire and a handful of practice amps that are laying around my house", but sometimes I just question myself pretty often when I see this kind of stuff: "Can any of these people actually f'king read?"


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm much more hungover than I expected to be. Today will probably be a wash. Bleh.


----------



## GoldDragon

I get mad at the fact that Millenials grew up with the mind fock that is the internet and are not properly developed socially and ethically compared to Gen Xers. The only way to staff development teams is with entitled, narcissistic aspies.


----------



## Shimme

-deleted- 

anger is the way of the sith.


----------



## asher

GoldDragon said:


> I get mad at the fact that Millenials grew up with the mind fock that is the internet and are not properly developed socially and ethically compared to Gen Xers. The only way to staff development teams is with entitled, narcissistic aspies.



Jesus Christ. And then you acted surprised about how much neg you pulled.


----------



## GoldDragon

asher said:


> Jesus Christ. And then you acted surprised about how much neg you pulled.



You're not old enough and don't have enough experience to identify the differences in personality, ethics, and socialization of Millenials compared to GenX or baby boomers. 

Your post proves my point. Instead of either ignoring it, or asking why I think this is true, you leap into reputation assault mode. Maybe you could learn something from this and realize that anyone who would be your boss or in a position of authority over you probably feels this way. You need to figure out if there is any truth to it and if there is anything you can do about it. Believe me, I'm not in a minority.


----------



## asher

And you're typecasting millions upon millions of people as *categorically* this way based mostly on your personal interactions. Not only that, but you pick some conceited, contentious, or downright offensive ways to phrase it.

Also, ldmanyellsatclouds:

Have you actually read that? I did. It's not nearly as clickbaity or strong as the article makes it sound.

Have you considered some of the reasons why some of those things might be true leads back to the work of the generation's parents and grandparents?


----------



## Jake

asher said:


> And you're typecasting millions upon millions of people as *categorically* this way based mostly on your personal interactions. Not only that, but you pick some conceited, contentious, or downright offensive ways to phrase it.
> 
> Also, ldmanyellsatclouds:
> 
> Have you actually read that? I did. It's not nearly as clickbaity or strong as the article makes it sound.
> 
> Have you considered some of the reasons why some of those things might be true leads back to the work of the generation's parents and grandparents?


I stopped reading his posts a few weeks ago and I'm convinced he's a troll and nothing else. Appears he got himself banned so 

I'm mad because I don't have proper funding to buy the guitar I want right now...I could just put it on layaway but ehhhh


----------



## flint757

asher said:


> And you're typecasting millions upon millions of people as *categorically* this way based mostly on your personal interactions. Not only that, but you pick some conceited, contentious, or downright offensive ways to phrase it.
> 
> Also, ldmanyellsatclouds:
> 
> Have you actually read that? I did. It's not nearly as clickbaity or strong as the article makes it sound.
> 
> Have you considered some of the reasons why some of those things might be true leads back to the work of the generation's parents and grandparents?



If you look at historical trends a lot plays into it and most of it isn't whining at all. People who think that about this current generation are ignoring the trends and recent data. They base their world views on an antiquated model that went out of style 35 years ago.


----------



## flint757

Jake said:


> I stopped reading his posts a few weeks ago and I'm convinced he's a troll and nothing else. Appears he got himself banned so



He spent all that time whining about rep too when it went away.  I have no doubt he'll wage the same complaints about him being banned. 

I don't think it'll ever occur to him that it isn't his 'difference in opinion' that keeps getting him in trouble, but his condescending, rude comments. I don't think he has ever phrased a thought here without indirectly or directly insulting someone (or misusing the word fallacy ).


----------



## Church2224

Well, I guess I have a few things to vent about.

I had plans for Valentine's day with one of my female friends. She broke up with her boyfriend and I thought since we were both single we should do something together, at least as friends so we would not be alone. We were but then she turns around and gets back together with the guy without telling me. So, now I am going to this single's meeting at night at a bar in the city. Here is to hoping it goes well. 

I also got asked out to a concert by this cute girl at school I have been talking to. Of course yesterday she announces she has a new boyfriend. She texted me about the show and I have not responded to her. I am still going to the concert, just not with her. 

My poor dog is turning 11 soon, and it bothers me he is getting older. His legs are getting weaker and he can no longer jump in my truck, so I have to pick him up, poor guy, he is a border collie too and they love to run. 

Also, I cannot find the droids that I am looking for...


----------



## asher

I wonder which post it was that finally did him in? This, the Jenner thread, or something we missed?


----------



## piggins411

That's a good question. Maybe a combination of everything


----------



## flint757

My dreams are getting more and more vivid, too the point of gnawing at me, yet minutes after I wake up I remember nothing except the feeling. My dreams are getting so lucid I rarely hear my alarm lately...dislike.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> The worst thing is this is a relatively frequent occurrence, where I spend an hour recording one part that's not even difficult but I keep messing it up anyway, and then I eventually get frustrated and go do something else. Then, the next day I try and record it again and end up getting it on the second take.



Predicted correctly: I got the part on my second take when I tried again tonight.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Like 80% of the time when I hear someone say "I was just joking," or "It was just a joke," it's all but blatantly obvious that wasn't the initial intention. And while I'm not mad, I am annoyed with the person that just did it...


----------



## asher

I'm not racist, but...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fortunately it wasn't that bad... Just irritating.


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> I'm not racist, but...


----------



## flint757

My Aunt does that every time she gets mad at someone and misunderstood what they originally said. 

I usually just laugh as it makes the other person look so dumb.


----------



## Konfyouzd

What was that noise she made?


----------



## groverj3

I should know better but I got in a heated argument with someone on a message board for my undergrad university's sports teams. Of all things, about student loan debt.

According to this jackoff I just shouldn't have gotten an education. Just found a shitty job out of high school because I've had to rack up mounds of debt. Especially infuriating since I've gotten into fully funded PhD programs for next Fall.

Of course this all relates to looking at my student loan balances which are high enough that I won't even be able to make the interest payments on my stipend. Income-based repayment for 25 years it is, followed by the balance being discharged. Not like I have much of a choice.

Don't go to message boards other than ss.org. Lesson learned.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn son


----------



## Kobalt

Well, I wasn't sure where this applied, so I posted it here. I'm not mad, but I'm definitely not feeling well about this. 

So, I go to adult high-school, which....isn't very much populated by adults in this day and age; mainly 16 to 19-year old teens who were dragged back to school by their parents (I'm 26, by the way)... Anyway, I only have three French exams left before I'm done with it all, and tomorrow I have one of them; an argumentative presentation to do front of the class, and that...I'm not feeling it one bit.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I've been slowly drifting away from one of my best friends since the beginning of high school. We no longer have classes and see each other rarely but its just not going well. Interests have changed and lately its ended up in nothing but passive aggressive fights with today's ending pretty badly. Changing interests and social groups have led to us slowly losing most of the connection we had. We've helped each other through tough times but I don't know.

I guess I'll just see if we talk again anytime soon if at all and hope things get better. Here's lookin to the future.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TauSigmaNova said:


> I've been slowly drifting away from one of my best friends since the beginning of high school. We no longer have classes and see each other rarely but its just not going well. Interests have changed and lately its ended up in nothing but passive aggressive fights with today's ending pretty badly. Changing interests and social groups have led to us slowly losing most of the connection we had. We've helped each other through tough times but I don't know.
> 
> I guess I'll just see if we talk again anytime soon if at all and hope things get better. Here's lookin to the future.


Welcome to growing up.


----------



## piggins411

I hate this facking class I'm sitting in right now...


----------



## RobbYoung

Every band or group I get involved in either seems to "flop" within a month, or never get anywhere. I've been asked to join a band who practice twice a week, and we had a first rehearsal where I new all the songs better than the rest of them. They'd been playing together for 4 months. Its the first time I've found a group who want to play the same shit that I do, but they just don't seem to care about playing it well, bar the drummer.

Gaaaah...


----------



## Smoked Porter

Jon Stewart's leaving the Daily Show. I'm not mad, just bummed out.


----------



## piggins411

^ Oh shit


----------



## Vostre Roy

Had "the talk" with the guitarist of one of my project 

We decided to call it quit, after I being in the band for over 2 years and him trying to make it work for 5. Not really mad or anything as it was always a second project for me (especially since I played bass in it) and I still have another band that is doing well. Still, I had fun in that project, I'll miss it.


----------



## Don Vito

slip on vans

never again


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I bought a $30 twisty puzzle from a website that I thought was genuine. Loads of other people have bought puzzles from them before, and this is the quality I get.







Never again am I buying from them. Those pieces pop out so easy it's not even funny. Literally the cheapest-built puzzle in my collection, it's far worse than sub-$10 puzzles I own.


----------



## Taylor

Not mad, just frustrated. My application for university admission got rejected. This was mostly due to me starting up (community) college again after two years off and the university wants to see more _current_ grades. So I have to take one more semester of community college than I was planning on. Not terrible, but frustrating.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

More severely impatient than mad, but Season 4 of Game of Thrones still won't be released on Blu-Ray for another week.


----------



## Church2224

I had a dream that this hot girl I know would sleep with me if I did a favor for her. Well, I did it and went back to her and ran into this diagnosed sociopath I knew and we got into a fight. I rallied my friends against his friends and we won, so I went to my girl...

Then I woke up... Right on Valentine's day!


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's 5am on fvcking Sunday and I just drove my work car into a snowy ditch and can't get off. I'm so screwed.


----------



## DanieleSpadavecchia

Driving through the streets of New Orleans is a zen exercise in not getting mad and I often fail! If the car in front of you decides to use the blinker, it is because they are turning the opposite direction, but you say "it is not a big deal, it is just my own ego that gets mad, nothing can change my inner peace". As soon as you say that, there is a monster pot hole half the with of the street you are driving on and it is almost a foot deep... again you say "no problem, just slow down and take it easy", only to realize that there is no room to drive around it because there are cars parked on both sides of the street you are on and that is a two way, but there is room only for one car. So, wile you start to dive into the black hole, there is indeed a car coming the opposite way at full speed and they don't give a damn about you, regardless the fact that if they slowed down you could get out of the crevice and move on to your right in the only space available and be a courteous driver, by letting them go first even if they should give way as there is a car parked on their side.... Probably zen monks wouldn't survive a day in this city!


----------



## JEngelking

I'm currently at the mercy of AllIn merch. I ordered the floral Periphery tee for my girlfriend that she saw and liked when we went to see them a couple weeks ago. I ordered it last Sunday, and I've gotten no notice of it being shipped, last time I checked a couple days ago it was still listed as a pending order, and now I can't even find it in the order history. Assuming it was supposed to ship Monday it should've been here in time for Valentine's Day, but it was not and now I'm waiting on an email from them about where my order is.  Luckily I had other presents for her instead. 

I was thinking the Juggernaut pre-orders being late was an isolated incident, apparently not.


----------



## Thorerges

ISIS just slaughtered 21 Egyptian Christians. 






I am an Egyptian Christian.


----------



## Mprinsje

I just talked to a guy who said: it doesn't matter that there were more than 500.000 people killed, It's still no genocide. While talking about the armenian genocide


----------



## bostjan

Slunk Dragon said:


> I bought a $30 twisty puzzle from a website that I thought was genuine. Loads of other people have bought puzzles from them before, and this is the quality I get.
> 
> IMAGE REMOVED by bostjan
> 
> Never again am I buying from them. Those pieces pop out so easy it's not even funny. Literally the cheapest-built puzzle in my collection, it's far worse than sub-$10 puzzles I own.



Which puzzle? Looks like some sort of 4x4x4 magic cube. In my experience, the 4x4x4's are far less stable than 3x3x3's or even 5x5x5's, because of the structure. The only 4x4x4 I've owned that I haven't popped for seemingly no reason is the Dayan+Mf8.


----------



## Church2224

My father is a piece of shit of a human being, I have no idea why I still live at home with the prick.

For one, my grandfather, my mother's father and a man who has been very supportive and close to me all of my life, was hospitalized today for extremely high blood pressure and slurred speech. Fortunately, he should be released tomorrow. My mother and I were trying to adjust the logistics of getting him home since it is snowing pretty intensely and I own a 4 x 4 pickup truck. Well all my father could say the whole time was how my grandad should have taken better care of himself and how my mother never cared about him or spent time with him and pretty much saying how she was a terrible daughter and neglecting him, ect. My grandfather is 80 years old and we are trying to get him home. Hell we saw the man last week and had dinner with him. Despite that, my father badmouths the man all the time and says he has no respect for him. 

If that were enough, some automated machine from my bank called and said I was behind on a payment for my credit card. News to me since I sent them a sizable payment last week. I am going by there to figure it out. My thought process is no big deal, things happen and we will work it out. Well all my father could do was tell my how my credit rating was horrible and how I should have no debts at all at the age of 23. He yelled and screamed about it worse than a damn Marine Corpse Drill Instructor... 

Then, he went too far, and called me stupid and an idiot in front of my family...

For one, yelling and belittling me about a problem that is not mine is not going to fix the problem. On top of that, my credit rating is fairly good, between a 750 and an 800 right now, better than most of my friends. And I never knew a kid who was in the National Honors Society, Eagle Scout, Got into all of the colleges he applied to but one, and owned his own company was an idiot...

I was very close to physically assaulting him today, I really was. This is not the first time he has acted like this, even this week. This is a culmination of 23 years of him being an emotionally and verbally abusive human being. I was going to stay home until I could save up for a house, but at this point in my life I have too much self respect for that. I am moving out at the end of the year. 

Thanks Dad for being a prick, it has motivated me to be something more than you ever were, a decent human being who treat people right.


----------



## Kobalt

Any of the Quebecers here want to weigh in with me on this relentlessly cold, never-ending, winter?

There's a ....ing limit to how much -20°C to -40°C weather I can tolerate until I just start completely losing my shit...


----------



## AxeHappy

It's been -20ish here recently.

But I was living North of Fort McMurray last winter. This is like ....ing spring. 

(Not really, it's ....ing cold, but comparatively)


----------



## Alberto7

I've been forced out of my home due to some shitty ass circumstances and have spent the last couple of nights bouncing between friend's places and university. It's only been two nights and I'm already homesick as shit. I miss the warmth of my home and I miss my sister... it's really shitty. It's a situation I never wanted to be in, as I've seen friends going through similar things, but I guess shit just happens some times. Rough few months ahead.



KingVee said:


> Any of the Quebecers here want to weigh in with me on this relentlessly cold, never-ending, winter?
> 
> There's a ....ing limit to how much -20°C to -40°C weather I can tolerate until I just start completely losing my shit...





AxeHappy said:


> It's been -20ish here recently.
> 
> But I was living North of Fort McMurray last winter. This is like ....ing spring.
> 
> (Not really, it's ....ing cold, but comparatively)



Hah, I've spent the last two winter breaks in Fort Mac (I know, everybody tells me I'm insane...). Montreal feels like a tropical island whenever I come back. 

Granted, though, this winter has been really shitty here in Quebec. Within the last 2 months I think the temperature's gone up from -10 only once or twice for a brief period. It's constantly at -20, and frequently under -30 with windchill.

... it's still no -40 flat and -50 windchill, but it's still uncomfortable.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Come to say a silly "Why Not?", but seeing the problems some of you guys have, it felt sh!t to do so.


----------



## leandroab

I have to decide between working in the usa for a year and a half being 4000 miles away from my girlfriend/potential future wife or going back home in april and living with my parents, working as a waiter or something for the same time period, but being close to her. I'm a chemical engineer.

Although the choice seems obvious, I don't actually know what to decide yet. This really blows. I cried all day and I feel like shit. I haven't cried since I was 13 or something. I feel really bad now.


----------



## asher

That doesn't seem all that obvious to me, but.

FedEx says the Boden is out for delivery but they never came by the office


----------



## leandroab

asher said:


> That doesn't seem all that obvious to me, but



Yeah dude. I don't even know what to think anymore...


----------



## Kobalt

Alberto7 said:


> Granted, though, this winter has been really shitty here in Quebec. Within the last 2 months I think the temperature's gone up from -10 only once or twice for a brief period. It's constantly at -20, and frequently under -30 with windchill.


It frequently drops as far as -40°C with the wind, here in Laval...

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## groverj3

Church2224 said:


> My father is a piece of shit of a human being, I have no idea why I still live at home with the prick.
> 
> For one, my grandfather, my mother's father and a man who has been very supportive and close to me all of my life, was hospitalized today for extremely high blood pressure and slurred speech. Fortunately, he should be released tomorrow. My mother and I were trying to adjust the logistics of getting him home since it is snowing pretty intensely and I own a 4 x 4 pickup truck. Well all my father could say the whole time was how my grandad should have taken better care of himself and how my mother never cared about him or spent time with him and pretty much saying how she was a terrible daughter and neglecting him, ect. My grandfather is 80 years old and we are trying to get him home. Hell we saw the man last week and had dinner with him. Despite that, my father badmouths the man all the time and says he has no respect for him.
> 
> If that were enough, some automated machine from my bank called and said I was behind on a payment for my credit card. News to me since I sent them a sizable payment last week. I am going by there to figure it out. My thought process is no big deal, things happen and we will work it out. Well all my father could do was tell my how my credit rating was horrible and how I should have no debts at all at the age of 23. He yelled and screamed about it worse than a damn Marine Corpse Drill Instructor...
> 
> Then, he went too far, and called me stupid and an idiot in front of my family...
> 
> For one, yelling and belittling me about a problem that is not mine is not going to fix the problem. On top of that, my credit rating is fairly good, between a 750 and an 800 right now, better than most of my friends. And I never knew a kid who was in the National Honors Society, Eagle Scout, Got into all of the colleges he applied to but one, and owned his own company was an idiot...
> 
> I was very close to physically assaulting him today, I really was. This is not the first time he has acted like this, even this week. This is a culmination of 23 years of him being an emotionally and verbally abusive human being. I was going to stay home until I could save up for a house, but at this point in my life I have too much self respect for that. I am moving out at the end of the year.
> 
> Thanks Dad for being a prick, it has motivated me to be something more than you ever were, a decent human being who treat people right.



Let me the first to say that it sounds like getting out of the house is the right move. You have the rest of your life to save for a house of your own. It's best to remove yourself from such an unpleasant situation.

You've got your life more together than I do at 25, I have nearly six figures of student loan debt. There's no reason you should be taking this amount of shit. Granted, it's tough to know much from forum posts but I think I wouldn't even wait until the end of the year 

And yeah, your credit rating is great.


----------



## Alberto7

KingVee said:


> It frequently drops as far as -40°C with the wind, here in Laval...
> 
> I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!



Sometimes summer feels like something I've only read about in books. And don't even get me started on that fairytale of a season some people call spring, or whatever it is.


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> I have to decide between working in the usa for a year and a half being 4000 miles away from my girlfriend/potential future wife or going back home in april and living with my parents, working as a waiter or something for the same time period, but being close to her. I'm a chemical engineer.
> 
> Although the choice seems obvious, I don't actually know what to decide yet. This really blows. I cried all day and I feel like shit. I haven't cried since I was 13 or something. I feel really bad now.



I can't stop crying at work for the reasons above. I'm miserable. I'm predicting my girlfriend and I will break up. This shit sucks.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Need more money for gear... -.- so frickin' close...


----------



## Forrest_H

I will never understand why it is that whenever I pick the stall closest to the urinals at work, someone picks the urinal closest to me.

I CANNOT SH-T WHEN I SEE YOUR F-CKING FEET KNOWING THE ONLY THING SEPARATING US IS A GOD DAMNED INCH THICK WALL WHY WOULD YOU EVEN PICK THAT ONE THERE ARE 2 OTHER OPEN URINALS GO THAT ONE YOU MORON 



leandroab said:


> I can't stop crying at work for the reasons above. I'm miserable. I'm predicting my girlfriend and I will break up. This shit sucks.



First of all man, I'm really sorry, I know how awful that feels 

I was in a similar situation (Job offer to go make music for ads at HTC), and here's what helped me decide; I made a list of the pros and cons of staying in Austin with my girlfriend, and leaving to go to California. I thought really hard about it, and brought myself to tears several times with the endless thoughts of which one I should do omg what the f-ck do I do

But it helped me realize that I did actually want to stay in Austin, despite not wanting to be near my family for a few reasons. 

It sounds completely corny, but a stupid piece of paper made me feel better, and I think it might actually help you out.

Either way, I'm extremely sorry you have that amount of stress and heartache man, you're in my thoughts


----------



## Church2224

My grandfather has been in the hospital since Monday. Apparently, doctors confirmed he had a stroke and he had surgery yesterday to prevent another one. 

I went to see him today, man it was heartbreaking to see him like that.


----------



## Jake

Been there man I know how it is. Just gotta keep a positive mindset


----------



## Alberto7

^ I lost my grandfather to a stroke about 4 years ago. He was fully paralyzed and was kept on a hospital bed, but remained completely lucid. It went on for a month until he finally passed on (I forget the actual cause of death... I'm not sure I ever found out either).

It is a horrible situation to be in, and it hurts terribly to see a loved one in such a state, but I am very glad to hear that at least he got medical intervention to prevent a further stroke. I hope he gets better soon man.



leandroab said:


> Although the choice seems obvious, I don't actually know what to decide yet. This really blows. I cried all day and I feel like shit. I haven't cried since I was 13 or something. I feel really bad now.



Rationality is highly praised everywhere, but you should never neglect your feelings either. You'll develop into the most boring and unhappy person if you always follow a strictly logical thinking pattern. Making your feelings part of the equation is important, and you should give them some sort of weight.

What Forrest said is completely true though... I recently had to make a tough choice, too, and my counselor suggested that I do exactly that exercise. I did. It took me over 2 weeks to make a decision, but it helped me make my mind. Of course, my situation then changed, and with it my decision, but given the circumstances at the time, that's what it helped me decide. I also support the pros + cons idea. Just make sure you write every single positive or negative thing, as little and insignificant as they may be.


----------



## Jarmake

My employer just declared bankruptcy and I've got 2 weeks of work left. Nice considering that we've got a child coming any day now and bought a house a year ago.


----------



## The Q

I'm supposed to write technical specifications for an internal bank application and... I have no idea what I'm doing.

I knew financial stuff was hard, but holy geebus now I realise why economies fail; overly complex crap, designed to make money out of nothing (derivatives and forex anyone?) and ultimately destined to fail (insert comment about the always bailed-out capitalism here).

Problem is that I am on the bed with a severe cold, which is rare and I have to deliver in 12 hours. And I still have no idea about what I'm doing. ....ing Bloomberg...


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> I'm currently at the mercy of AllIn merch. I ordered the floral Periphery tee for my girlfriend that she saw and liked when we went to see them a couple weeks ago. I ordered it last Sunday, and I've gotten no notice of it being shipped, last time I checked a couple days ago it was still listed as a pending order, and now I can't even find it in the order history. Assuming it was supposed to ship Monday it should've been here in time for Valentine's Day, but it was not and now I'm waiting on an email from them about where my order is.  Luckily I had other presents for her instead.
> 
> I was thinking the Juggernaut pre-orders being late was an isolated incident, apparently not.



Follow-up: Never got a response to my email. I was about ready to email them again with a request to cancel my order when it showed up in the mail today. Only took them from the 8th till now to get it here.

Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## pushpull7

First world problem.....

I was excited last Thursday when fedex informed me that they had the delivery date as Today. They have delivered on Saturdays in the past (even if I haven't asked for it)

But alas, they changed it to next week today  Was hoping to spend my weekend getting to know the E-II ST2.)


----------



## BornToLooze

Got my guitar rewired the other day, and the killswitch doesn't work and he left my poker chip off. So I have to take it back up there to get it fixed. On the plus side, new pickups.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I've been taking an online programming course for the last few weeks. Today is the first deadline and I still have like 10 more exercises to do and I have no idea how to do them. How the hell I'm ever supposed to even study this stuff in a school if I can't even manage to do the most simplest stuff.


----------



## Nile

Nurses shouldn't be sending me back bloody gauze on hospital food trays for me as a dishwasher to deal with. Illegal, and the head person of the kitchen/food department thinks nothing of it when I inform her.


----------



## Kristofer Dahl

I have a man flu and want to record vocals


----------



## Demiurge

Nile said:


> Nurses shouldn't be sending me back bloody gauze on hospital food trays for me as a dishwasher to deal with. Illegal, and the head person of the kitchen/food department thinks nothing of it when I inform her.



Many hospitals have an "infection control" department that is fairly accessible for reporting things such as this. Bandages shouldn't be traveling any further than from the patient to the biohazard waste; having them touching items that are potentially traveling a far distance through the hospital is irresponsible.


----------



## asher

Fvcking useless and hours late and I haaaate driving in this city. Yes people, that "35" on the speed sign really means go 25. Well done.

And ALLL the red lights.


----------



## BigHandy

My biggest local music store (from whom I've planned to rent my Platinum-9 in the future) tended to price up almost every 8 string Schecter guitars in the last week with like 25%. There's like 160&#8364; difference in their price and other shops price now, they came deffinitely the most expensive with Schecters. Thats unutterably dissapointing and unfair with those who want a decent deal for their money and into 8 stings. I have been saving my hardly screched up money for a very long time for my first ERG and find it a very greedy act.

And thats very sad, cause I would eighter buy a 8 string from them or get them to order me a Damien Platinum-9 cause they are Schecters official dealer in my country and It would be very difficult to do it otherwise... But my hopes get a lot more whittled regarding the case...


----------



## Sumsar

BigHandy said:


> And thats very sad, cause I would eighter buy a 8 string from them or get them to order me a Damien Platinum-9 cause they are Schecters official dealer in my country and It would be very difficult to do it otherwise... But my hopes get a lot more whittled regarding the case...



Check out the music stores in surrounding countries? I am from Denmark but frequently order from thomann.de (German store) because they are abit cheaper than danish stores and they have a much larger selection. Then just use your local store to check out which guitars you want, then go home and order them from elsewhere - thats what shops get for being expensive because they think they have monopoly in that country.


----------



## BucketheadRules

My entire iTunes library of almost 5000 songs has been wiped. That's about five years of work gone.

There aren't enough four-letter words in the English language for how angry I am about this. I sincerely hope that every single member of Apple staff wakes tomorrow with poisonous insects gnawing at their genitals. I've always thought that iTunes was a woefully designed piece of shit that seems to delight in making life needlessly difficult, and this is just the icing on the cake.

I couldn't dislike Apple more than I currently do even if it was revealed that all of their staff are predatory paedophiles. I want to find the software designers responsible and ensure they'd be shitting USB sticks for the next twelve years. YOU DO NOT F*CK WITH MY MUSIC, APPLE.


----------



## Dominoes282

BucketheadRules said:


> My entire iTunes library of almost 5000 songs has been wiped. That's about five years of work gone.
> 
> There aren't enough four-letter words in the English language for how angry I am about this. I sincerely hope that every single member of Apple staff wakes tomorrow with poisonous insects gnawing at their genitals. I've always thought that iTunes was a woefully designed piece of shit that seems to delight in making life needlessly difficult, and this is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I couldn't dislike Apple more than I currently do even if it was revealed that all of their staff are predatory paedophiles. I want to find the software designers responsible and break the world record for "most violent event in the history of human civilisation". YOU DO NOT F*CK WITH MY MUSIC, APPLE.



Are you sure it's actually deleted from your computer or has the list just been wiped? If the songs are still on the computer then just have iTunes search the computer.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Dominoes282 said:


> Are you sure it's actually deleted from your computer or has the list just been wiped? If the songs are still on the computer then just have iTunes search the computer.



Some of the songs are on the computer, a lot were from CDs. It seems like this has happened:

https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-6561

The most recent backup on my computer is from four months ago, and I've added at least a couple of hundred new songs since then. All that's visible on my library is the 300 or so tracks I've purchased from iTunes, and even those aren't playable until I download them. I've also finally had that worthless fkin U2 album forced upon me. Talk about insult to injury...


----------



## Dominoes282

BucketheadRules said:


> Some of the songs are on the computer, a lot were from CDs. It seems like this has happened:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-6561
> 
> The most recent backup on my computer is from four months ago, and I've added at least a couple of hundred new songs since then. All that's visible on my library is the 300 or so tracks I've purchased from iTunes, and even those aren't playable until I download them. I've also finally had that worthless fkin U2 album forced upon me. Talk about insult to injury...



Still sounds like the songs are physically on your computer. I mean, when you get the songs from a CD it stores it in your computer, and I highly doubt that iTunes has deleted the songs. All I'm saying is it wouldn't hurt to get iTunes to scan your whole computer for songs.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Dominoes282 said:


> Still sounds like the songs are physically on your computer. I mean, when you get the songs from a CD it stores it in your computer, and I highly doubt that iTunes has deleted the songs. All I'm saying is it wouldn't hurt to get iTunes to scan your whole computer for songs.



They are, I found them - but it could take the remainder of my life expectancy on this planet to sort it out again.


----------



## Church2224

So I went to my buddy's house to chill, and his sister came home from college for a long weekend and he introduced me to her, thinking I would be good for her. I got to meet her due to us both having very strong personalities and also just the way we carry ourselves. DAMN she was fine and totally my type. She is half Puerto Rican, nice figure, at the same time really sweet, friendly, outgoing, and ambitious. She wants to be a lawyer and goes to one of the best schools in the state. 

....And she is now dating a high school drop out who sells pot and works as a waiter! He came to her house in his old POS BMW convertible and dressed like a "thug" from Compton and was acting like an idiot and objectifying her in front of her family. 

I swear, my brain just breaks when it comes to this stuff. I think I am mad I still do not understand women and what goes through their heads when it comes to dating.

With that sad, I hate to say it, but I think I have given up on love and finding some one. I have been through a lot of heart ache, a lot of pain and suffering, and disappointment. I am not one for dating around, as I tried it and it gets old really quick. I am not one for "having a good time" like every one else does. The reality of it all is I want to find a partner who is a good woman and it seems I need to compromise my core values to find the right person. 

I have been fortunate enough to pursue interest in starting a company in an industry I love and enjoy, and learning in college what it means to be an entrepreneur, and what it means to be a true leader. At this point, all I want to do is focus on that, focus on my guitar playing and my music, and those in my life already I love and making sure they are happy. I have to give up on something I really care about and I hate it... 

Also, I am mad I do not own this yet http://www.6-string.com/ibanez-rg65...green-burst-electric-guitar.html#.VOvihS7WS-c


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It was 80°F yesterday, and today it didn't get out of the 40's - damn Houston weather.


----------



## BigHandy

Sumsar said:


> Check out the music stores in surrounding countries? I am from Denmark but frequently order from thomann.de (German store) because they are abit cheaper than danish stores and they have a much larger selection. Then just use your local store to check out which guitars you want, then go home and order them from elsewhere - thats what shops get for being expensive because they think they have monopoly in that country.



It would have been a considerable idea if they would have a wider range of ERG's, sadly they dont have the Banshee-8 that I picked out because it's very good price/value rate (at least as far as Schecters original pricing strategy is concerned). Neighter can I found the Banshee-8's in other webshops in my country, but even to rent it from an inland shop involves some risk and make things a bit more complicated regarding the some unexpected varranty issues, let alone the complications of ordering from a foreign shop. My situation with planning advance was just almost ideal like 1 week ago and now I feel ripped-off, even if I hadn't done any deal yet.


_thats what shops get for being expensive because they think they have monopoly in that country._

-That's the point!


----------



## ittoa666

I'm mad because a girl I used to chill with from my hometown a few years back is my best prospect, and she lives in NY now. Been talking all week, and I've got her in the bag,and I don't really get to see her.


----------



## asher

ittoa666 said:


> I'm mad because a girl I used to chill with from my hometown a few years back is my best prospect, and she lives in NY now. Been talking all week, and I've got her in the bag,and I don't really get to see her.



I know dat feel.


----------



## ittoa666

asher said:


> I know dat feel.



The struggle will always be real.


----------



## flint757

It is a gigantic pain in the ass to go into business with someone who is as hard headed as yourself, especially when a disagreement arises. I'm both upset and amused at the same time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Brand new car battery... Dead...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> Brand new car battery... Dead...


I feel you dude. Was having battery problems with my stock one that was almost 5 years old, no big deal figured it was just at the end of its life. Got a new one a little over a month ago and it's died overnight about 3 times since then. Brought it to the dealership yesterday and they say everything is perfectly fine with the car and the battery.

Frustrating as balls to say the least.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I literally smell like a bum.


----------



## Eclipse

My cat is passing away, and no veterinarian hospitals are open on the weekend. Something I've never understood.

EDIT: For anyone that cares, my cat did pass away tonight. March 1st, 2015 around 8:25pm. 
She was 18 years old.


----------



## Kobalt

I think, I THINK, the Banshee 6 I just bought has a terrible manufacturing issue, as in...the saddle on the low E cannot go far back enough (away from the neck) to intonate properly in E tuning... by what seems like A LOT, according to my tuner and what's left of saddle travel, according to my eyes...

Will know very soon...


----------



## SeanSan

I forgot my bloody PS3 on the last bus home for the week. Hopefully it shows up in the lost & found room of the main bus station. 

I also feel very very stupid for forgetting a PS3 in a bus.


----------



## asher

tristanroyster said:


> My cat is passing away, and no veterinarian hospitals are open on the weekend. Something I've never understood.
> 
> EDIT: For anyone that cares, my cat did pass away tonight. March 1st, 2015 around 8:25pm.
> She was 18 years old.


----------



## pushpull7

tristanroyster said:


> My cat is passing away, and no veterinarian hospitals are open on the weekend. Something I've never understood.
> 
> EDIT: For anyone that cares, my cat did pass away tonight. March 1st, 2015 around 8:25pm.
> She was 18 years old.



I care (hug) I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## Forrest_H

Dad reached an all time low on friday.

Got a phone call at 2 a.m. of him super wasted telling me he didn't want to be a parent anymore and he wanted me to get my sister, then asked how he can fix it. I told him to stop drinking, to which he let loose primal screams and insults (nothing I'm not used to).

Came over to grab sister, found her upstairs crying. Asked what happened, was told she had a chair thrown at her and was told she meant nothing. Went back downstairs and told him to get off of his phone (He was complaining about us to his girlfriend). He immediately sucker punched me, and attempted to choke me out. I had to pull a knife on him to get him to stop.

I was initially concerned, not mad. I was scared of losing my dad to alcohol. And he did actually seem apologetic; for a day.

Today he began blaming me for everything. He told me he would cut my sister and I out of his life, and that I had no right to get violent with him.

What the ....

I haven't been able to sleep for the past 3 nights. I should have moved away. I should have left my family. I should have done what was best for me. Instead, I'm awake venting on an internet forum believing it's going to make a difference for me. I'm so full of inconsolable rage that I can't even see straight, I can't speak, I can't breathe. I'm playing parent to a 16 year old girl who doesn't give a shit what I do to protect her. I'm willingly putting myself in the line of fire in front of my dad and trying to save him even though he's given me no reason to keep him going. 

And none of this should bother me because I've taken punches, I've taken much worse than this. Why am I relapsing into full on "I hate everything"?

And jesus christ, am I tired of crying 

/end rant


----------



## russmuller

I moved out of a house this past week, and the whole process was a nightmare. The owner is trying to sell the place, and I asked his realtor if he could recommend a good move out cleaner. Long story short, I hire this lady's company and they do a terrible job. They charged me more than my cleaning deposit was, and I lost the deposit anyway! She went back later and cleaned it again, but I still lost my deposit.

The realtor advised me to send her a scathing letter threatening to sue her, but then she misinterepreted it as a threat against her safety. I was explicit that I'd tarnish her reputation on places like Yelp and Google+, and I'd take her to small claims court, so there was no actual threat of harm. But now I'm responsible for someone else's perception and she's yelling at the realtor that she's going to file a police report and blah blah blah.

Now this whole thing is blown out of proportion and the only sane thing to do is just to let go of it. I'm less mad about the money and more mad at the feeling of being dicked around. It's that same impulse that makes you want to feed the trolls. "But, I'm right!".... ugh... it doesn't matter. At least I learned some important lessons.


----------



## Sumsar

Forrest_H said:


> Dad reached an all time low on friday.
> 
> Got a phone call at 2 a.m. of him super wasted telling me he didn't want to be a parent anymore and he wanted me to get my sister, then asked how he can fix it. I told him to stop drinking, to which he let loose primal screams and insults (nothing I'm not used to).
> 
> Came over to grab sister, found her upstairs crying. Asked what happened, was told she had a chair thrown at her and was told she meant nothing. Went back downstairs and told him to get off of his phone (He was complaining about us to his girlfriend). He immediately sucker punched me, and attempted to choke me out. I had to pull a knife on him to get him to stop.
> 
> I was initially concerned, not mad. I was scared of losing my dad to alcohol. And he did actually seem apologetic; for a day.
> 
> Today he began blaming me for everything. He told me he would cut my sister and I out of his life, and that I had no right to get violent with him.
> 
> What the ....
> 
> I haven't been able to sleep for the past 3 nights. I should have moved away. I should have left my family. I should have done what was best for me. Instead, I'm awake venting on an internet forum believing it's going to make a difference for me. I'm so full of inconsolable rage that I can't even see straight, I can't speak, I can't breathe. I'm playing parent to a 16 year old girl who doesn't give a shit what I do to protect her. I'm willingly putting myself in the line of fire in front of my dad and trying to save him even though he's given me no reason to keep him going.
> 
> And none of this should bother me because I've taken punches, I've taken much worse than this. Why am I relapsing into full on "I hate everything"?
> 
> And jesus christ, am I tired of crying
> 
> /end rant



Wow thats a pretty sad story, I don't know how things work over there, but can't you call / talk to the local authorities and have them remove you sister from your dads place? Or just have her move out? She is nearly old enough to live on her own - with some sort of financial support.

I dunno what you can do to help your dad though? Sounds like you should have him committed to rehab?

I know it is not easy to "give up" on ones family, but it seriously sound like you need outside help to deal with the situation.


----------



## flint757

russmuller said:


> I moved out of a house this past week, and the whole process was a nightmare. The owner is trying to sell the place, and I asked his realtor if he could recommend a good move out cleaner. Long story short, I hire this lady's company and they do a terrible job. They charged me more than my cleaning deposit was, and I lost the deposit anyway! She went back later and cleaned it again, but I still lost my deposit.
> 
> The realtor advised me to send her a scathing letter threatening to sue her, but then she misinterepreted it as a threat against her safety. I was explicit that I'd tarnish her reputation on places like Yelp and Google+, and I'd take her to small claims court, so there was no actual threat of harm. But now I'm responsible for someone else's perception and she's yelling at the realtor that she's going to file a police report and blah blah blah.
> 
> Now this whole thing is blown out of proportion and the only sane thing to do is just to let go of it. I'm less mad about the money and more mad at the feeling of being dicked around. It's that same impulse that makes you want to feed the trolls. "But, I'm right!".... ugh... it doesn't matter. At least I learned some important lessons.



If you let it go you're doing exactly what she was hoping you'd do. That's why she's playing the helpless victim and threatening you in return. Take pictures, write negative reviews and if you think you can swing it take her to small claims court. If the place was clean and she took it anyhow then she is lawfully in the wrong. Let her tell the police and if the letter was only a threat towards her reputation they'll laugh her out of the station.


----------



## flint757

Forrest_H said:


> Dad reached an all time low on friday.
> 
> Got a phone call at 2 a.m. of him super wasted telling me he didn't want to be a parent anymore and he wanted me to get my sister, then asked how he can fix it. I told him to stop drinking, to which he let loose primal screams and insults (nothing I'm not used to).
> 
> Came over to grab sister, found her upstairs crying. Asked what happened, was told she had a chair thrown at her and was told she meant nothing. Went back downstairs and told him to get off of his phone (He was complaining about us to his girlfriend). He immediately sucker punched me, and attempted to choke me out. I had to pull a knife on him to get him to stop.
> 
> I was initially concerned, not mad. I was scared of losing my dad to alcohol. And he did actually seem apologetic; for a day.
> 
> Today he began blaming me for everything. He told me he would cut my sister and I out of his life, and that I had no right to get violent with him.
> 
> What the ....
> 
> I haven't been able to sleep for the past 3 nights. I should have moved away. I should have left my family. I should have done what was best for me. Instead, I'm awake venting on an internet forum believing it's going to make a difference for me. I'm so full of inconsolable rage that I can't even see straight, I can't speak, I can't breathe. I'm playing parent to a 16 year old girl who doesn't give a shit what I do to protect her. I'm willingly putting myself in the line of fire in front of my dad and trying to save him even though he's given me no reason to keep him going.
> 
> And none of this should bother me because I've taken punches, I've taken much worse than this. Why am I relapsing into full on "I hate everything"?
> 
> And jesus christ, am I tired of crying
> 
> /end rant



What your dad is doing is literally illegal. Assault, child abuse, child neglect, etc. If you get him in legal trouble he'll be forced into rehab. That may be best for him. If it only gets something like CPS involved they'll do the same thing. They'll force him to do parenting classes and go to to rehab. It's irresponsible to leave your sister in that situation unresolved. It isn't necessarily your responsibility either though, which is why I said you'd be best getting the authorities involved.

I've been raising my niece for almost 3 years now because my sister is a drug addict and her boyfriend was an alcoholic. 

Your dad needs to get healthy before anyone tries to amend the relationship.


----------



## asher

Forrest, super sorry to hear about that. 

But what these guys are saying is right.


----------



## Sumsar

Aggresive palm muting open strings is so last year.
Aggresive man-hugging is the new shit, everybody gather around!


----------



## pink freud

Got nicked for going 53 in a 40. $124.

On the plus side he knocked it down to 10 over.

On the plus plus side when I saw _him_ I was going 60


----------



## Jake

One of my good friends from years ago killed himself yesterday. Still trying to figure out what to really feel as we hadn't been close for years because he was fighting some serious demons but I will still always consider him a brother to me. This is just so messed up. I feel so bad but I guess it still hasn't really hit me. This shit sucks


----------



## flint757

I got 1099'd for the first 3 months of this year. They had me as contract labor again which means my tax refund will likely go straight to social security that my boss should have paid....again.

Can't do anything about it either since they closed up and the person who filed no longer works there.


----------



## pushpull7

Forrest_H said:


> Dad reached an all time low on friday.
> 
> Got a phone call at 2 a.m. of him super wasted telling me he didn't want to be a parent anymore and he wanted me to get my sister, then asked how he can fix it. I told him to stop drinking, to which he let loose primal screams and insults (nothing I'm not used to).
> 
> Came over to grab sister, found her upstairs crying. Asked what happened, was told she had a chair thrown at her and was told she meant nothing. Went back downstairs and told him to get off of his phone (He was complaining about us to his girlfriend). He immediately sucker punched me, and attempted to choke me out. I had to pull a knife on him to get him to stop.
> 
> I was initially concerned, not mad. I was scared of losing my dad to alcohol. And he did actually seem apologetic; for a day.
> 
> Today he began blaming me for everything. He told me he would cut my sister and I out of his life, and that I had no right to get violent with him.
> 
> What the ....
> 
> I haven't been able to sleep for the past 3 nights. I should have moved away. I should have left my family. I should have done what was best for me. Instead, I'm awake venting on an internet forum believing it's going to make a difference for me. I'm so full of inconsolable rage that I can't even see straight, I can't speak, I can't breathe. I'm playing parent to a 16 year old girl who doesn't give a shit what I do to protect her. I'm willingly putting myself in the line of fire in front of my dad and trying to save him even though he's given me no reason to keep him going.
> 
> And none of this should bother me because I've taken punches, I've taken much worse than this. Why am I relapsing into full on "I hate everything"?
> 
> And jesus christ, am I tired of crying
> 
> /end rant



Holy ....!


----------



## pushpull7

Have tried to get THREE other accounts closed (hacker alert) and have got NOWHERE with them


----------



## habicore_5150

Pretty upset at the fact that nickreboot/cnreboot is shutting down. Went on there a number of times just to rewatch some 90s - early 2000s shows


----------



## Muzakman

Just bought a Taylor 114CE with the money I got from selling my Ibanez S2170SE.. Whilst I enjoyed the gentle strumming of mine fiddle, the G-string forsaketh me and left me to mine devices.. Methinks, dear G-string, that thou shalt burn in hell, but since there is no such thing, a middle finger will suffice... F**k you, G-string.. for ruining my leisure!!!

Why dont I buy new strings? Well, music shop is closed until monday.. RGA321 fiddle engage!


----------



## JEngelking

Car dealership either didn't change my oil or did a shoddy job doing it, as I checked it today after my change oil soon has stayed even after I got it "changed", and now the service engine soon light is on even though my car's still running fine. The oil level was really low and not totally clear either; ended up just pouring some more in and I'll go to get the oil changed again for good measure when I have the money. I got undercharged, only being charged fifteen bucks for labor, when I supposedly got it done a couple weeks ago, but didn't think anything of it. Now I see why. Plus my reverse lights are out, and the bulbs and fuse are fine, so it must be some switch somewhere. Still not the end of the world. I'm just way tired of car issues at this point, when I brought it in for electrical issues a few months ago after getting it they showed me a list of things that would have to be done in the near future. I have no money to do any of them. I'm ready to just sell my car and use the money to buy an old Honda to just do regular scheduled maintenance, have it run forever and be done with having to worry about automotive issues for a while.

Friends won't respond about what our plans are gonna be for the night.

Also, ....ing Unix and bash scripting are awful, my instructor made us start scripting like six weeks too early and my script won't work even though in my eyes it should be functional for the most part. I've tried for the past three hours to change little things to see if it would help, but nooo, I've made barely any progress. And due to it being Saturday my TA won't be responding for a while I assume. 

/endrant, just a lot of stuff causing me bad anxiety right now.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

As I stood holding the door open with my arms full of empty beer glasses from bussing tables at work, a large birthday crowd of day-drinkers walked through to get back onto the rental bus to leave. One of them as he walked by me said, "Mmm...pretty. I like you," and caressed his hand across my stomach. 

Gentlemen, I'm sure the majority of you know that this kind of thing is not okay, but just in case you didn't...this is NOT OKAY!


----------



## pushpull7

Preciousyetvicious said:


> As I stood holding the door open with my arms full of empty beer glasses from bussing tables at work, a large birthday crowd of day-drinkers walked through to get back onto the rental bus to leave. One of them as he walked by me said, "Mmm...pretty. I like you," and caressed his hand across my stomach.
> 
> Gentlemen, I'm sure the majority of you know that this kind of thing is not okay, but just in case you didn't...this is NOT OKAY!



Of course then again, considering rap is the most popular thing ever, men do get confused.


----------



## pushpull7

For me, rash.


----------



## asher

Precious: gross 

Sorry you had to experience that


----------



## Jarmake

Not really mad, more like slightly annoyed... This is the third day in hospital. That damn child just keeps us waiting, doesnt it? I can imagine the smug smile on his face in the womb!


----------



## Kobalt

Preciousyetvicious said:


> As I stood holding the door open with my arms full of empty beer glasses from bussing tables at work, a large birthday crowd of day-drinkers walked through to get back onto the rental bus to leave. One of them as he walked by me said, "Mmm...pretty. I like you," and caressed his hand across my stomach.
> 
> Gentlemen, I'm sure the majority of you know that this kind of thing is not okay, but just in case you didn't...this is NOT OKAY!


I'm not gay, but I'm not homophobic enough to say that this wouldn't be okay.

I'd just laugh and tell him to go home, albeit he'd probably take it way wrong.


----------



## asher

Precious is not a dude.


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> Precious is not a dude.


Oh.

Well ....... Sorry, I'm new here. 

EDIT: No offense intended, obviously.


----------



## asher

I'm sure none was taken.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

KingVee said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well ....... Sorry, I'm new here.
> 
> EDIT: No offense intended, obviously.






asher said:


> I'm sure none was taken.



 We cool.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Jarmake said:


> Not really mad, more like slightly annoyed... This is the third day in hospital. That damn child just keeps us waiting, doesnt it? I can imagine the smug smile on his face in the womb!



You think you're annoyed now, but just wait...



Congrats, by the way!


----------



## Vhyle

Being in the military for 4 years now, I've noticed that almost EVERYONE around me loves rap. Loves it. It's all the same shit. No ....ing substance. All they rap about is money, expensive shit, weed, ....., and everything in between. It's never about anything that has any actual weight or meaning. And they just eat the shit up. Why?

Why the .... is it so meaningful to them? Or is it just trendy to like the shit?

I can at least have respect for rap artists who talk about legitimate stuff, and can make sense of it. But the shit I hear around me all the time is absolute meaningless drivel. It's ....ing annoying.


----------



## Necris

Laptop is dead. At least this time it was 100% my fault unlike the last laptop I had which died because Dells fall apart if you look at them the wrong way.

I wasn't really looking to spend any more money on computers for a good while.


----------



## pushpull7

Vhyle said:


> Being in the military for 4 years now, I've noticed that almost EVERYONE around me loves rap. Loves it. It's all the same shit. No ....ing substance. All they rap about is money, expensive shit, weed, ....., and everything in between. It's never about anything that has any actual weight or meaning. And they just eat the shit up. Why?
> 
> Why the .... is it so meaningful to them? Or is it just trendy to like the shit?
> 
> I can at least have respect for rap artists who talk about legitimate stuff, and can make sense of it. But the shit I hear around me all the time is absolute meaningless drivel. It's ....ing annoying.



With very few exceptions, I hate it with a passion. It's the exact same lyrics over and over except that with rock, there is usually a melody.....which I can live with. I really don't want to hear someone mumbling into a microphone about the same 5 topics (money, bitches, hos, ....a....as and cant say)


----------



## Vhyle

pushpull7 said:


> With very few exceptions, I hate it with a passion. It's the exact same lyrics over and over except that with rock, there is usually a melody.....which I can live with. I really don't want to hear someone mumbling into a microphone about the same 5 topics (money, bitches, hos, ....a....as and cant say)


 
Right. If rap had actual instrument involvement, it would be SLIGHTLY more interesting. But these dudes who just rake in the cash by rapping about said cash (among other things), and they can do it all with looping software and a microphone. Most of the time, the shit they ramble on about, and in the style they do it, takes almost no talent. People just eat that shit up.


----------



## turbo_4i4ka

I am mad because of my father's serious health condition (some sort of stomach cancer), left untreated for about a month in a hospital back in England, which has now developed to the point where it could claim his life pretty soon... I am going to see him tomorrow and I expect the worst. Life sucks.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not mad... Just awkward... 

When your old drummer you've been trying to drop forever gets a sudden interest in the band again when it seems you no longer need him and decides he wants to come jam on the same day your new drummer is coming over. 

This is why I deal with either bands or relationships... They're too complicated to have at the same time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Vhyle said:


> Right. If rap had actual instrument involvement, it would be SLIGHTLY more interesting. But these dudes who just rake in the cash by rapping about said cash (among other things), and they can do it all with looping software and a microphone. Most of the time, the shit they ramble on about, and in the style they do it, takes almost no talent. People just eat that shit up.



I can handle something looping indefinitely if it has a solo or lyrics that are moving over top of it, ya know? But I get exactly what you're saying. It's annoying that ppl can get paid so much to do so little particularly when the little they actually do is really just rubbing in your face how ridiculous the arrangement is to begin with...


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

turbo_4i4ka said:


> I am mad because of my father's serious health condition (some sort of stomach cancer), left untreated for about a month in a hospital back in England, which has now developed to the point where it could claim his life pretty soon... I am going to see him tomorrow and I expect the worst. Life sucks.



  I'm sorry, buddy. It's terrible to deal with, I know.


----------



## turbo_4i4ka

Sorry for bringing this down on you guys, but I just had to vent it somewhere... I was there with him for almost two days, it was heart-breaking seeing him so weak and so helpless. More than a month ago he was a very capable person that has accomplished so much in such a small amount of time and was so full of energy, as always. Now he is but a shell of his former self... I spoke with the doctor, he basically said that his condition is untreatable at this point - symptoms can be alleviated, but the problem cannot be treated. Still, I am hoping for a miracle and I do not plan on giving up anytime soon. And, with my family's support, neither will he.


----------



## asher

Sorry to hear that, man...


----------



## TauSigmaNova

One of my favorite bands, the agonist, is playing in Manhattan next month and I'd kill to go see them but im almost certain my parents won't let me go (in the city on a Sunday night?) and while my dad would be more than glad to go to a satch or vai concert, hes not about that melodeath life. I'd love to go and even have friends who could come and tickets are dirt cheap


----------



## naw38

Couldn't your dad take you and go drink a whole bunch of coffee or watch sports or whatever until you're done or something?


----------



## myrtorp

I havent had a good nights sleep in 4 days, and I dont know whats wrong. anything from 3-6 hours of lying in bed without falling asleep. Then I was up for 19 hours becuase I feared just lying awake.
I dont feel like I have the energy to do anything. I usually have a hard time falling asleep, usually takes around 1 hour, but this is ridiculous. 

To add to the experience I have some sort of wierd thing in my right ear, when lying down I can hear my heartbeat, getting stronger to the point of it cancelling out other sound, at the same time i get this ringing noise. I havent checked it out yet, probably should.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

been sick so long don`t remember what its like to feel good.


----------



## asher

I've been sleeping through my alarms or falling asleep after turning them off for the last... couple whole weeks. I'm getting into work at 10 or 11. I can't seem to fall asleep before 1 any more. Not good


----------



## Taylor

ITBS, and more specifically runner's knee. My Gerdy's tubercule is so swollen it looks like I have a second knee cap . It doesn't hurt too much; but damn with the weather getting nicer I want to get outside and run!


----------



## flint757

Just ate a Jack in the Box buttermilk burger and while delicious now I just feel nauseous. I should know better by now that I can't eat really oily food.


----------



## asher

flint757 said:


> Just ate a Jack in the Box buttermilk burger and while delicious now I just feel nauseous. I should know better by now that I can't eat really oily food.



I like it.

My stomach is so-so with it, depends on the specific food.

My intestines though. Not so happy.


----------



## flint757

asher said:


> My intestines though. Not so happy.



Pretty much where I'm at at the moment.

Greasy food, oily food and extremely spicy food all have similar effects on my body, but damn it does the food taste good. Sometimes I convince myself that it wont happen this time or that it's worth it, but it really isn't. 

Soon I'll forget my misery and make the same mistakes again.


----------



## asher

flint757 said:


> Pretty much where I'm at at the moment.
> 
> Greasy food, oily food and extremely spicy food all have similar effects on my body, but damn it does the food taste good. Sometimes I convince myself that it wont happen this time or that it's worth it, but it really isn't.
> 
> Soon I'll forget my misery and make the same mistakes again.



A-....ing-men


----------



## TauSigmaNova

f'd up my ankle yesterday. Not as bad right now, but yesterday it hurt like crazy just to walk. T.T


----------



## BigHandy

I have ordered a western-acoustic Fender guitar from a webstore in my country, and the instrument arrived VERY unsetted. The strings are buzzing in the upper and in the lower region eighter, looks it needs neck and bridge (lower nut) adjustment as well. I gues this shouldn't be my task... But well thats it, at least I will never order from them again...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

An atm of a bank I often frequent decided today that it was going to just eat up the check I needed to put into it. Thanks...


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

FWP: Not exactly mad, just confused as to why iTunes is showing that I purchased and downloaded a U2 album, when I most certainly never have, and it also shows up nowhere on all my saved iTunes receipts.  Liiiiiitle sketchy...has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

If I wasn't in such a financial pit, I'd go out and buy like 2-3 various Teles to keep around for recording. I'm not even a Tele guy, but still...damn...that's been changing lately. But I'm in a financial pit. There also are some people that owe me money, and they need to pay up so I can remedy my current financial status.


----------



## Forrest_H

I've thrown away 4 different finished songs because I f-cking hate everything I've been playing on my guitar lately. Jesus. Hate this stupid depression/insecurity

/endwhine


----------



## asher

Pulled a speeding ticket on a two lane state route from a cop driving the other way no less. 

How do people go cruising and kicking cars around? It seems like every time I want to do that there are cops fvcking everywhere.


----------



## TheStig1214

Preciousyetvicious said:


> FWP: Not exactly mad, just confused as to why iTunes is showing that I purchased and downloaded a U2 album, when I most certainly never have, and it also shows up nowhere on all my saved iTunes receipts.  Liiiiiitle sketchy...has anyone else seen this before?



Yeah it was a whole thing U2 did a few months ago where they released their album for free and you automatically got it when you updated itunes. Theres a webiste to remove it from your itunes account if you google it.


----------



## misingonestring

My girlfriends father flipped his shit over a door and now I'm forbidden from visiting my girlfriend at her house anymore. I didn't do shit.


----------



## asher

misingonestring said:


> My girlfriends father flipped his shit over a door and now I'm forbidden from visiting my girlfriend at her house anymore. I didn't do shit.





There's got to be at least a tiny bit more there....


----------



## JEngelking

It's a couple days passed now, but I went both Friday and Saturday to try and donate plasma after my girlfriend has been doing it for a while and recommended I do it too. After working up the courage to make an appointment (doctor's offices and similar environments just inherently make me nervous, even when I know it's not a big deal and everything will be fine), I got through quite a bit of profile setting-up and and having some blood taken before they took my blood pressure and told me my heart rate was too high.

The first day I was just nervous about being there and doing it since it was all new, and the second day I got nervous that I would get nervous and have my heart rate be too high again. It's a vicious cycle.  Aside from the first time I went when I had a cup of coffee a couple hours before the appointment, there's no explanation for why my heart rate is so high other than my own anxieties since I don't smoke, didn't consume any sugar or caffeine, and didn't have any strenuous activity before the appointments.


----------



## flint757

When I got an IV line for the first time when I was a kid they stuck the needle in and my blood pressure was so high my blood broke through the seal and shot across the room.  

It most likely is nerves. Just take several deep breathes, think happy thoughts and and don't watch any of it while it's happening.


----------



## asher

Anxiety will easily spike heart rate like that. maybe the third time will do it?


----------



## JEngelking

flint757 said:


> When I got an IV line for the first time when I was a kid they stuck the needle in and my blood pressure was so high my blood broke through the seal and shot across the room.
> 
> It most likely is nerves. Just take several deep breathes, think happy thoughts and and don't watch any of it while it's happening.



Yeah, my girlfriend was telling me that they can't do it when your heart rate is too high because by extension it means your blood pressure is also elevated and the needle they use can't handle it. That sounds like a hell of an experience you had though. 

The deep breaths have worked to an extent, after going and sitting down for five minutes and just focusing on my breathing my heart rate apparently went down, just not enough.



asher said:


> Anxiety will easily spike heart rate like that. maybe the third time will do it?


 
Hopefully, yes.  

Now I'm nervous to go back because I'm afraid of failing again and it's just frustrating. My girlfriend says that my heart beats kind of fast a lot of the time even when I'm just hanging out at home. I'm thinking I'm gonna start going for runs and trying to hit the gym in an effort to lower my resting heart rate. 

I've been wanting to start exercising for a while anyway, this whole thing seems to have given me a reason to start doing that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Was going hard in the pit last night during Emmure's set (probably the best pit I've ever been in - they were AMAZING without Frankie), but I swung back my arm and clocked a guy pretty f***king hard with my elbow right above the eye. What made contact though was that "funny bone" spot that we all know so well. And I hit him so hard that everything below my elbow just quit working for awhile. My arm is working fine this morning but it hurts like hell when I bend my arm - it's to the point that I don't want to bend it. And my elbow is swollen. 

I tell ya, you don't realize how hard it is only having one arm until something like this (or breaking/spraining a bone, etc.) happens.

Oh well, at least it's not as bad as the Chelsea Grin and Blessthefall pit back in December when I tore something in my knee and couldn't walk, had to go to a doctor, and had to wear a brace for a month.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Having been sick, ill or weak from December 29th...endlessly.
I'm so pissed.


----------



## flint757

Where I work they opted to use Godaddy website builder to build up the website and while it is nice and easy for someone with little to no knowledge to build something that's where the good about it ends.

The software is buggy, things don't save right, it auto updates the backup which means it ....s files up, you have no back end capability, you can't change the look of most things and its not ....ing backwards compatible with older browsers. That's ....ing textbook AND they're paying for it. ....ing ridiculous. Working in this piece of shit makes me want to put a hole in my head. There is very little that qualifies as good about this piece of crap.

Hopefully over the next couple of months I can convince them to either drop the site builder all together or move to another one.


----------



## flint757

I just realized how screwed I am time wise as well. So many things coming to a head. I've got a class starting this Monday, a debate this Wednesday, a video that needs to be done before April, tons of homework AND that ....ing website builder is making my work life a million times harder.

It's like the world knows I'm awful at managing time and wants to push me to my limits.


----------



## flint757

Sorry for the triple post. 

...And now I just heard through the grape vine I'll likely be out of a job once summer comes around. 

If you can't tell today hasn't been that good...sucks too since yesterday was da bomb. C'est la vie.


----------



## asher




----------



## flint757

As if my day couldn't get any worse the first part of last year my taxes were filed wrong and instead of fixing it I'm now holding the bag for about $400 in social security and medicaid.


----------



## groverj3

Mad at myself. I've been trying to make some progress on my thesis all week, since I'm on spring break and this is my best shot to make a dent in it without stressing myself out.

Can't find the motivation and I've written about 4 paragraphs (they're good paragraphs!) in the past 4 days...


----------



## groverj3

flint757 said:


> As if my day couldn't get any worse the first part of last year my taxes were filed wrong and instead of fixing it I'm now holding the bag for about $400 in social security and medicaid.



Ouch. Something similar happened to me once. My parents recommended their tax guy to me and he screwed up my paperwork trying to get me a bigger refund two years in a row. I thought it was a little sketch that both years I was told by the IRS that I owed them money for the previous year, and that my return was too much. Now I do it all myself. Pretty easy since I have no money


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

I'm trying to write out an entry for an interwebz guitar competition (albeit, with a grain of salt, nothing serious). And my left hand is anything but cooperative. 

Being the depressive type, it does make me wonder whether I should ever have bothered trying to become a "guitarist," so to speak.

FWP, I know. But, still...dat feels.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I just ran into one of the worst druggie scumbags I've ever met...haven't seen this guy in 20 years or so. I honestly thought he was dead...called my brother to tell him and he says to me "I know, he just called me to let me know...asked for your number so he could get ahold of you so I gave it to him." 

My brother is damn lucky tonight that he lives in another state.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Preciousyetvicious said:


> I'm trying to write out an entry for an interwebz guitar competition (albeit, with a grain of salt, nothing serious). And my left hand is anything but cooperative.
> 
> Being the depressive type, it does make me wonder whether I should ever have bothered trying to become a "guitarist," so to speak.
> 
> FWP, I know. But, still...dat feels.


Basically how I feel every time I pick up one of my guitars. The days I actually want to play are few and far between, but the days I do play and actually feel like I'm playing relatively well are far less. Makes it really hard to stay motivated.


----------



## Mprinsje

As an intern at a high school i just gave a lesson about the roman empire, my favorite subject in all of history. It didn't go too well, the kids thought i was too long winded 

It sucks man, didn't exactly help that i didn't know these kids at all


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Mprinsje said:


> As an intern at a high school i just gave a lesson about the roman empire, my favorite subject in all of history. It didn't go too well, the kids thought i was too long winded
> 
> It sucks man, didn't exactly help that i didn't know these kids at all



Speaking as a kid, we're pretty stupid and don't like paying attention to cool substantial things. Keep your chin up! You'll find the right group 

I had a test today that I know I didn't get higher than a C on, I have a business midterm Wednesday that I am barely prepared for, and then I have another midterm next Monday.

On top of that, my housing situation for next year is looking worse every day. Next year is my senior year of college but I feel like my rooming situation is going to suck. Some of my friends already got houses off campus, and one of my friends lives at this apartment complex that my girlfriend is living at next year. He wants to live in a house or apartment in town, and I'm trying to help him find a place so I can either live with him or take over his current lease. The problem with that is that I don't have anyone who would want to live there. I'd like to live with him in town, but he isn't finding a place very quick and it looks like he's just going to be staying in his apartment lease and there won't be any room for me.
I'm probably going to end up living on campus with some other friends. I want to live in this one hall that has apartment-style rooms that's _the same cost as every other room on campus_, but the friend who I'm trying to talk into doing that just wants to live in a quad again, which I really don't want to do because they're small and boring and having no private bathroom sucks.

My time to choose on campus living starts on April 1st and goes until the 10th, and at this point it seems like I'm going to be living either 1) In a room I don't care for or 2) With people I don't care for.

Blerf.


----------



## Jake

^^ 
Man having a private bathroom is wonderful, off campus housing is basically the best thing ever. I'm graduating in May and these past two years off campus have been wonderful


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, I was supposed to buy a guitar. #47 of a limited run of 100. Made an agreement with the store guy. Turns out they sold the damn thing. His response to me this morning: "oh, I thought you mean hold you just one of the guitars" (referring to some random one available). No...NO NO NO...are agreement was for #47.

Now I'm going to get a guitar with a crappy, unmatched top because someone couldn't hold to our agreement in shop. Might just cancel altogether.


----------



## Church2224

A couple who I am very close friends with had a family member die. It was the brother of the wife, and also the one introduced the two of them together. So they are taking it hard. I am going to go to support them, especially my buddy since he is taking it really hard. 

The other rough thing is my ex is still friends with the wife, and she is coming. I am NOT looking forward to that because knowing how she can be, she might want to start something.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

More sad than mad.
One of my best friends told me she has decided to move to another Country.
I totally know it's the best for her and respect her decision, she deserves better than she has here, but I'm going to miss her and her smiles so damn much, not to mention that maybe I felt a little more for her but always refused for a lot of reasons, and I don't regret it.
But yeah, I have already watery eyes.


----------



## pushpull7

RANT

Have you ever been on the tele, pretty much know what you want to watch but for some reason are on a channel that you don't normally watch and then stay fixated on something that is on? AND you end up watching it and at the end of watching it do scream "WTF?" so loud that the cops show up?

That is exactly what happened (well, sans cops) after watching an ESPN2 show called "highly questionable" We know what the "tard" stands for in his name. So much wow (in a really shameful embarrassing way)

It was so f......ing stupid  

I can do better than that. Much better. How do these people get these TV shows? It was SO STUPID. Did I mention how stupid it was? There are goldfish that can make better arguments. There is a guy sitting in Mcdonalds that you can grab that could do better than that. Is this a joke?

END RANT


----------



## asher

Terrible practice with a body that never wanted to stop feeling stiff and achey, headache, and just generally in a punchy kind of mood.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The Telecaster GAS is so real right now....ARGGHHH! If all goes right, I might walk out of the end of April with three actual Telecasters added to my arsenal.

But I also have other stuff to buy...


----------



## flint757

I don't feel well and I've got a lot to do, but all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My professor gave us web-questions asking for the highest VIF and it's giving credit for the second highest value; it really stinks when you only have three attempts and the answer isn't even coded correctly.


----------



## flint757

Hopefully you notified the prof. They'll usually fix those kind of screw ups.


----------



## jonajon91

A few months ago me and a friend set up a neuavo tango band to play the university music festival in may, he lost interest and it all fizzled out. Turns out he never emailed to cancel. So now (on top of uni coursework and a 10 day holiday where I can't work) we have to write an hours worth of tango songs, put together a tango band and then rehearse it all before hand. 
Wish me luck.

---edit---

Anyone in north london, st albans area play the violin/viola want to join a tango band?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

flint757 said:


> Hopefully you notified the prof. They'll usually fix those kind of screw ups.



Yes, it's all over the message board for the assignment - grad students, don't mess with our grades. It's also not so good when R and SAS give different results using the same criteria (doesn't happen often, but it does happen).


----------



## Stoutness762

I'm mad because I'm almost out of .38 special ammo and my moonshine is taking longer to make than expected. I was told 3 weeks... 6 weeks ago


----------



## pushpull7

^^^

I'm mad because I didn't win the lottery......and I only made it 5 days w/o booze


----------



## BornToLooze

I think I should cut back on the drinking for a while. Finished of half a bottle of vodka and rum, and now I'm working on the 1/2 a handle of Jameson I have left, and I'm still fine. Between friends and family dying, and my biological family family finding me last year (I'm adopted, hadn't thought about it since before I was in junior high), I don't really get drunk anymore. It's more like drinking a vitamin.

I've had one of those weeks where I just want to get drunk and forget about it, but nope, I'm going to have another one of those nights where I stay up all night drinking and go to bed sober.


----------



## pushpull7

I hate it when "band wagon" teams continuously win. The year it's the Wisconsin BB team, and they beat Kentucky 

So now they'll win the championship for sure and it will be all the media can do to keep from wetting themselves.

And I'm REALLY angry I caved and drank last night  I'm not some raging alcoholic......there is no reason for it.


----------



## asher

I dunno dude, I was pretty damn sure that Kentucky was the bandwagon team this year, and the sports press could not throat them any deeper (while mostly ....ting on UVA because they're "boring" or something, despite the second best record this year. ....ty tournament showing though )


----------



## pushpull7

But they deserved it because they went undefeated for so long. It wasn't until the last few weeks that all of the sudden (because of "those" dudes) that the straws came out hard for WI. 

Not that I'm a Kentucky fan (I don't particularly care for the coach)


----------



## Alberto7

Complaining about the weather again... apparently, Winter didn't get the memo that it was supposed to get the f*ck out of here ages ago. April 6th, and we had another snowfall just yesterday, and it's been negative temperatures for a couple of days. I just wanna wear short sleeves and feel a warm breeze on my face again...

Go away, Winter; we don't like your kind around here this time of year.


----------



## Kobalt

Alberto7 said:


> Complaining about the weather again... apparently, Winter didn't get the memo that it was supposed to get the f*ck out of here ages ago. April 6th, and we had another snowfall just yesterday, and it's been negative temperatures for a couple of days. I just wanna wear short sleeves and feel a warm breeze on my face again...
> 
> Go away, Winter; we don't like your kind around here this time of year.


Dude, seriously... Friday was the most beautiful day of the year, and then, BAM... Back to winter again.


----------



## pushpull7

pushpull7 said:


> But they deserved it because they went undefeated for so long. It wasn't until the last few weeks that all of the sudden (because of "those" dudes) that the straws came out hard for WI.
> 
> Not that I'm a Kentucky fan (I don't particularly care for the coach)



Well Duke won (the good news) but now all the sports channels are going to picture toni blowmo constantly


----------



## Alberto7

^^ Friday was absolutely wonderful. I did so many things that day. Everything I didn't do this winter because it was too cold, I did in a day.


----------



## asher

pushpull7 said:


> Well Duke won (the good news) but now all the sports channels are going to picture toni blowmo constantly



Fvck Duke.

Always and forever.


----------



## pushpull7

asher said:


> Fvck Duke.
> 
> Always and forever.



I'd rather it have been Kentucky, but I'm particularly happy about mighty mouse not having something to celebrate


----------



## russmuller

My iPhone 6 just decided to turn into a brick. :-\ It didn't take a fall, get wet, run over, over-heated, or anything... it just stopped working.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm really worried about my cat


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I had a dream that I got a brand new Axe-FX, and that it was everything I ever wanted...

No BS, I actually had this dream.


----------



## pushpull7

Max is NOT doing well 

He's been sleeping all day, won't eat, won't drink and meows worrisomely when I pick him up. I'll take him in at 7:30 to the vet unless there is some miraculous recovery. 

It's not like him at all. He's usually a very active and talking kitteh.


----------



## asher

I hope he does okay!


----------



## pushpull7

He's better today. I still might take him to the vet.


----------



## asher

pushpull7 said:


> He's better today. I still might take him to the vet.



I definitely think you should take him, just to make sure everything's OK.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Slunk Dragon said:


> I had a dream that I got a brand new Axe-FX, and that it was everything I ever wanted...
> 
> No BS, I actually had this dream.



I had a dream about a year ago in which someone gifted me a BFR JP7. I woke up and felt really happy for about three seconds, and then was sorely disappointed.



pushpull7 said:


> Max is NOT doing well
> 
> He's been sleeping all day, won't eat, won't drink and meows worrisomely when I pick him up. I'll take him in at 7:30 to the vet unless there is some miraculous recovery.
> 
> It's not like him at all. He's usually a very active and talking kitteh.



Hope he does okay!


----------



## pushpull7

Thanks guys 

He's a little better, but the vet cost a fortune and I have to await the test results.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I tried to go to bed about 2 last night and didn't fall asleep until at least 5. Every time I was about to fall asleep or getting really comfortable I would have a hypnic jerk. I had over 10 of them last night.

I've never had more than one in a night and I have maybe 1-2 a week but it's always very early before I'm really sleepy. So I kept getting more and more pissed off and my girlfriend was sleeping over. College beds are so tiny, that might have been causing it.

I'm better now that I just got plenty of real sleep but I haven't a clue what caused that.


----------



## Force

Can't play guitar, I put a stanley knife into my hand at work. Stitches & a tetanus shot fixed me up a bit but being my fretting hand makes it impossible to play for a while. Had it been my picking hand, I'd have been ok. Even more irritating is I'm in the middle of recording an album.

So yeah, mad & sad


----------



## vilk

Why do you need a tetanus shot from cutting yourself with a knife? Was it rusty or dirty?

I only ask because I cut my hand on the lid of a tuna can last night, but since tetanus is a spore found in the dirt I assumed I'm in the clear...


----------



## flint757

If you go to the doctor for a cut with a metal object they'll usually give you a tetanus shot whether you need one or not.


----------



## Danukenator

So sick of ....ing cheaters in Counter Strike matchmaking. Some dude totally just admitted he was going to toggle and busts out walls and a silent triggerbot.

/nurdrage


----------



## flint757

I'm super sick, got a lot to do and haven't accomplished anything this weekend.


----------



## Kobalt

I keep writing new things, and I have yet to start recording anything because I always have excuses not to - mainly that I'm still learning how to record & edit and stuff...


----------



## flint757

I feel like walking death. My ear hasn't hurt this bad since I was 12 and got a nasty ear infection from a dirty pool. On top of that I can barely freaking breathe. Hopefully the doc can do something for me in the morning.


----------



## superheavydeathmetal

Someone advocated the designated hitter rule on a thread in a baseball forum.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

My cruise is over and it was probably the best vacation of my life (so far)


----------



## pushpull7

Pamela anderson.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

worst few months i can remember,no time for music,seems no spare time for anything anymore. 
no more teaching either,no students anymore,music in this area is in a real down stage...
not many metal bands or any bands at all...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Yahoo is down and I was waiting a very important mail from a lady


----------



## Choop

My internet is garbage and there are no other alternatives in the area that I curently live in. It's just becoming so increasingly infuriating. I pay ~$50 monthly for 8mb down and 1 mb up and its not even consistent in the least.

I MAD. >:C


----------



## Negav

I like someone that might be out of my reach. Sometimes she shows interest but I don't know how to act and it is infuriating


----------



## MetalheadMC

Bipolar bs. Right now it's ok, but the smallest thing makes me do a 180, and it takes forever to get it together. Anyone else deal with this?


----------



## Alberto7

I possibly failed a final exam today, which would make me fail that course, which could have dire consequences for my major. I come back home, I'm already extremely worried and frustrated, and roommates are being incredibly loud and obnoxious (almost at midnight), and changed the entire layout of the living room - where I usually study - without consulting with me first... couldn't they have done that after I finished finals in a week? My mind does not like that kind of change when I'm under these amounts of stress. To top it off, they got all ....ty when I asked if I could change it back to how it originally was, and that I'd put it all back (by myself) after I was done with finals. "Sure, if you don't mind moving all that stuff alone..." was the passive-aggressive answer that I got from one of them. Like wtf.

Sorry for details. Needed to vent. *sigh*

I feel like I am absolutely nuts for being this enraged by these things... this is why I hate exams. They bring out the worst in me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

1 year ago today I started my current job and have hated it almost the entire time I've been here. I don't seem to be getting anywhere applying for new jobs and my recruiter (I'm a comtract employee) is giving me the run around with trying to help me find something new.

I'm miserable and could really use a f**king change of pace and environment.


----------



## flint757

Being sick for the last week or so has put me so far behind I'm not even sure I can catch up at this point.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Took $500 out of my account to put on a greendot moneypak, so I could instantly get the money to my PayPal account, only to buy the wrong greendot card, and find out that PayPal doesn't accept green dot anymore...no help from green dot and no help from paypal's customer service of website. 

Now my NGD has been postponed again after salivating over a month saving for it in the first place. So a big   to green dot for delaying my money situation, PayPal for their misleading website, and myself for being impatient


----------



## Slunk Dragon

So basically the two bands I've joined/started are feeling like complete wastes of my time right now...

The one is not doing anything, as the drummer has gotten an internship, and is also Jewish, so his available time is now absolutely nothing. (My frustrations with it have nothing to do with his religion) And the other people that are in the band I absolutely do not gel with, but I am too freaked out to tell them that I don't want them in the band anymore.

The other band, basically the "manager" that we have is dicking us around, and apparently the one guitarist who started the band has told him that "we're not focused on making money, just the music". And so this leaves us with being ....ed at any chances of making money. He refuses to listen to requests to get a BETTER ....ing manager, because he's putting faith in a guy who's a ....ing pothead and is basically treating our band like a wisp of smoke.

So yeah, kind of really frustrated at the moment.


----------



## asher

Slunk Dragon said:


> The one is not doing anything, as the drummer has gotten an internship, and is also Jewish, so his available time is now absolutely nothing. (My frustrations with it have nothing to do with his religion)



If your frustrations with it have nothing to do with his religion, why'd you even mention it?


----------



## flint757

I assume because of religious holy days. When I played soccer I was on a team with nothing, but Mormons and they are forbidden to do anything on their holy day, which was Sunday I believe, and our games were on those days. Screwed up the whole season.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

asher said:


> If your frustrations with it have nothing to do with his religion, why'd you even mention it?



Purim and Passover were in April. Maybe that affected his "available time now."


----------



## asher

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Purim and Passover were in April. Maybe that affected his "available time now."



Mm. Probably so.

I have a fair few Jewish friends who observe but aside from the very occasional big things (Passover) don't see it interfere at all, so.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm still running over 9 minute miles during my 3-4 mile training runs. I'll get back down to 8:30 or so, but I just thought it would happen already.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Drummer flaked on us again yesterday and now it's to the point where we want to move on without him. 

Today I Had to go back to the emergency room. I don't know which is worse


----------



## asher

Kittening kitten week (well, a lot of the last few months, tbh, yay depression), which also means I've been kittening retarded at practice, which REALLY pisses me off.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Alex Kenivel said:


> Drummer flaked on us again yesterday and now it's to the point where we want to move on without him.
> 
> Today I Had to go back to the emergency room. I don't know which is worse


 
Everything good bro?

Always the damn drummer!  i loved playing in bands but i DON'T miss the drama.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^Really bad stomach bug. Just gotta stay down and not play guitar..


----------



## BornToLooze

I really figured after playing guitar for 10 years I'd be halfway decent at it...nope, still suck.

And I got a new (used) pistol that I thought I got a good deal on (not too good to be true, just good) but it needs a new extractor.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Found a prog metal band on CL that needed a guitar player. Sounded like tool with female vocals. Something i could really get down with! After exchanging info for a while they thought we wouldn't be a good match musically. 

 and exactly _how_ do you come to this conclusion without jamming or meeting someone? Then they say something like 'you seem creative and talented and shouldn't have trouble finding musicians.' 

I even downloaded their stuff and learned it in under an hour and made patches for the songs. 

Boy they're gonna miss out.. 

Idiots. I guess I'm glad I'm not gonna be their guitar player after all!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Abdominal pain is still lingering (9 days now), and NOW I get an email from my doctor saying that I test positive for a certain (non life threatening) disease. They've just been sending me home with pain pills and NOW you're saying i in fact have a disease when you couldn't figure anything out the last two times I came to the ER or the last three appointments? 

Then I get on the phone with the hospital and instead of giving me info they want me to come in and talk to them. Why? So I can spend more money on ANOTHER copay? 

WTF


----------



## BlackMastodon

Too hungover to make breakfast. And it's almost 4 in the afternoon. Good news is that it's a good day to start watching Daredevil


----------



## Sumsar

BlackMastodon said:


> Too hungover to make breakfast. And it's almost 4 in the afternoon. Good news is that it's a good day to start watching Daredevil



Why is that a bad thing? The hangover is half the party!
I once went to a party that only had the purpose of achieving a hangover for the next day - we then slept at the place / passed out and spent the entire next day eating hungover food (pre-brought ofc) and wacthing pokemon (people were ~25 years old) It was awesome


----------



## crg123

This made me cringe so hard



Edit: I give her credit for trying haha, I feel bad people are like verbally assaulting her now. The video was just for her mom lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sumsar said:


> Why is that a bad thing? The hangover is half the party!
> I once went to a party that only had the purpose of achieving a hangover for the next day - we then slept at the place / passed out and spent the entire next day eating hungover food (pre-brought ofc) and wacthing pokemon (people were ~25 years old) It was awesome


I don't have the drunk food  and this was just a particularly brutal one. Doesn't help that I have trouble sleeping in late, especially when I've been drinking.


----------



## pushpull7

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't have the drunk food  and this was just a particularly brutal one. Doesn't help that I have trouble sleeping in late, especially when I've been drinking.



I understand dude. Sometimes, you just have the mother of ....-all nights.


----------



## Sumsar

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't have the drunk food  and this was just a particularly brutal one. Doesn't help that I have trouble sleeping in late, especially when I've been drinking.



Blame your past self for not being able to foresee the future (Do you even force bro?) and buying drunk food in advance.
Personally I try and drink less these days. I am not 18 anymore (am 25) so if I get super wasted I will have second days hungover (When you are not feeling very well the second day after drinking).
On the up side of drinking much less I am actually able to remember parties and I don't wake up on mondays realizing I spend my entire weekend being self-induced sick. In principle you should be able to party without alcohol - and then just treat the alcohol as something you add to a party to make it even better, instead of the alcohol being the party.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

decided to pick up my old laptop that I haven't touched in months, wipe it damn near clean of extraneous programs to make myself a little mobile recording computer. And of course, to complete some software installation I had to connect to my computer to the Internet which hadn't been done in a while so now when I have to reset my computer to use the software, my computer wants to update because it hadn't done that in months. So now instead of trying out my new drum software I'm sitting here waiting for the updates to complete......


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Someone threw away my entire semester's work. I left it on my desk, like everyone does. It's my assigned space to store projects. Someone not in my studio decided they had to use my desk. I guess I won't be turning in my portfolio next week. Woo.


----------



## BornToLooze

Sumsar said:


> Blame your past self for not being able to foresee the future (Do you even force bro?) and buying drunk food in advance.
> Personally I try and drink less these days. I am not 18 anymore (am 25) so if I get super wasted I will have second days hungover (When you are not feeling very well the second day after drinking).
> On the up side of drinking much less I am actually able to remember parties and I don't wake up on mondays realizing I spend my entire weekend being self-induced sick. In principle you should be able to party without alcohol - and then just treat the alcohol as something you add to a party to make it even better, instead of the alcohol being the party.



You could have done like I've done, and never slow down in your drinking since you were a teenager and have the tolerance from hell. Last time I drank with someone I worked with he ended up passed out in my front yard and I was buzzed. I honestly couldn't tell you the last time I was drunk. I've been buzzed but not drunk.


But I've been trying to learn Johnny B Goode since I started playing guitar and after 10 years I still cannot play that damn song. I can play songs that are 10 times harder than it is, but I can't play that song to save my life.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Im trying to consider whether if even applying for this summer job is worth it, but it's the only option out there. It's working as a camp counselor for about 1100-1200 a summer for spending 7 weeks, 40 hours a week, looking after kids. Once you break down the pay it's about $4 dollars an hour, way under half of minimum wage in NYC (8.75). I don't want to take it at such a humiliating pay level but I need some extra-curriculars for college and I'm the only person in my family who never has money. I don't get an allowance or anything so I'm consistently broke.

I've been wanting a seven string guitar for a good seven-eight months now and I was gonna get one with my birthday money in December but my computer was dying and I instead spent it on a new PC. With the money I'd be able to get a KM-7/Banshee 7 which would be awesome, and I also need to replace the power tubes in my amp. 

The real problem is that if you're under 18, theres absolutely no jobs here in Brooklyn/NY. Everything retail wants prior work experience (which is impossible to get) and everything else is internships only. Working camps is the only option for someone my age and 1100/1200 for your first year by comparison to some other camps is really high. I still have to apply and see if I get in on top of that. 

To top everything off, I was in tons of pain today with fatigue, shortness of breath, burning eyes, and sensitive skin/ Came home with a fever of 101 which with a single ibuprofen and a few hours of rest I knocked down to 97 (still can't believe it.) This all happening on the day when I find out I bombed both of the tests earlier this week that I thought I was gonna bomb. (73 on Physics that dropped my grade by over a point and a 72 on Trigonometry which will probably drop it around a point too. Sigh.)

Can't find my 3.5mm allen key for my Floyd rn either and it's infuriating me. I'll have to stop by Home Depot and pick up a new one or look even harder.


----------



## Alberto7

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Someone threw away my entire semester's work. I left it on my desk, like everyone does. It's my assigned space to store projects. Someone not in my studio decided they had to use my desk. I guess I won't be turning in my portfolio next week. Woo.



I would lose my ..... I freak the hell out whenever I lose my progress in an essay. I also get super angry when other people steal my friends' art at school (the ones in the fine arts facultty. Apparently canvases are pretty valuable, and some people are too damn cheap/lazy to buy/make them themselves, and they resort to stealing other people's work and materials). Losing an entire semester's worth of work for me would probably mean a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Jake

My uncle suffered another massive stroke and has lost the ability to speak or swallow and has a massive blood clot on his brain. No feeding tube is being introduced and he's now in hospice care. I'm heading home right before finals week of my last semester of college to basically say goodbye tomorrow. This is so tough but hopefully he at least makes it through the night so that I can get there. This man was basically a grandfather to me and my brothers and it's just so hard thinking that he most likely won't make it to see me graduate college 

life isn't fair


----------



## asher

Alberto7 said:


> I would lose my ..... I freak the hell out whenever I lose my progress in an essay. I also get super angry when other people steal my friends' art at school (the ones in the fine arts facultty. Apparently canvases are pretty valuable, and some people are too damn cheap/lazy to buy/make them themselves, and they resort to stealing other people's work and materials). Losing an entire semester's worth of work for me would probably mean a nervous breakdown.



If I lost an entire semester's worth of work, there's no probably about it.

I'm glad the UVA architecture school culture was pretty supportive and noncompetitive. You'll hear stories of other schools where people lock up all their supplies and hide all their models, because people will rampantly steal kitten and sabotage models.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

asher said:


> If I lost an entire semester's worth of work, there's no probably about it.
> 
> I'm glad the UVA architecture school culture was pretty supportive and noncompetitive. You'll hear stories of other schools where people lock up all their supplies and hide all their models, because people will rampantly steal kitten and sabotage models.



This is my last semester in the arch program here. Never been so glad to never go back to a school again.


----------



## asher

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> This is my last semester in the arch program here. Never been so glad to never go back to a school again.





I was super happy to get out of studio (though terrified of graduating), but it does get better. And not everywhere is like that.


----------



## pushpull7

micheal moore

It would be terrible if people finally figured out he's out to get attention


----------



## Glass Cloud

Alcohol, as usual


----------



## Kobalt

For about a year, I've been interested in motorcycle riding...but the costs of such a hobby are so exorbitant that it's frustrating... As a "car guy" who enjoys driving around aimlessly, I thought riding would be the perfect way to get around and randomly go out for a ride...

But nope. Broke people cannot have nice things. You need short of $3,000 just to be ABLE to ride a motorcycle (classes, licenses, and gear)...


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm ....ing sick of people I know dying. I've taken more days off to go to funerals this year than I have sick days since I've started.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Been busting my ass at a sh!tty job all week, and then I come to find messages on Facebook that one of my bandmates thinks everyone else in the band doesn't care anymore and that we're not concerned about music.

Just... f- off, bro. That really ticked me off...


----------



## pushpull7

(phone rings...recorded message)

"this is paul from shipping at medi alert......"(hangs up)

They are starting a pretty early for me  But seriously, I'm sick of the "phone bot" calls.


----------



## BaDaML

Been working for the same company for 15 years. Disclosed my felony when I was hired. Applied for a promotion 8 years ago, disclosed it again, and got the promotion. Transferred to another state, stayed within the company. Applied for another promotion last month. Was given the promotion pending background check. Disclosed it again, State statute says company can't go back past 7 years, they went back 21. Got denied the promotion, and got pulled from my current position that I have been in for 8 years.

Yep, a little out of sorts about it.


----------



## asher

BaDaML said:


> Been working for the same company for 15 years. Disclosed my felony when I was hired. Applied for a promotion 8 years ago, disclosed it again, and got the promotion. Transferred to another state, stayed within the company. Applied for another promotion last month. Was given the promotion pending background check. Disclosed it again, State statute says company can't go back past 7 years, they went back 21. Got denied the promotion, and got pulled from my current position that I have been in for 8 years.
> 
> Yep, a little out of sorts about it.



Threaten to sue?

ed: better would be 'Talk to a lawyer'.


----------



## flint757

Yeah, that seems a little off, especially since you disclosed and they were previously aware of it already. Definitely sounds a bit like wrongful termination, although Texas is a no fault state so a lawyer is a definite necessity.


----------



## Forrest_H

Mother. F-cking. Texas. Tollways.

That is all.


----------



## pushpull7

Forrest_H said:


> Mother. F-cking. Texas. Tollways.
> 
> That is all.



Still like that hun?


----------



## Muzakman

Last year I suffered an inflammation in my tendon sheath, safe to say I was unable to play guitar, use my computer or do anything that would imply "fun", I also gained 26 pounds because of it. It finally settled but guess what, now the fvcker is back.. and to top that of, my guitar tech has promised me to fix my guitar for 3 fvcking months now and everytime he misses his deadline he has an excuse.. I'm stuck with this piece of sh*t 8 string guitar that I borrowed.. Fuark!!!!


----------



## asher

Coordination meeting at 9:30 this morning.

Woke up to alarms at 8. hit snooze a few times. Fell asleep.

Woke up at 10:20.

this is really more common than not at this point


----------



## mr coffee

Because the place I went to get my brakes done (Just Brakes) tried to scam me. I called them out on it, and within minutes they changed their online coupon. I have screenshots, care to dance?

-m


----------



## Kobalt

Not mad, just disappointed.

Yes, Hipshots look nice...but in my personal experience, nothing beats the convenience of a tune-o-matic. Two screws for height adjustment. Two screws, you're done. Hipshot? 12.


----------



## EvA

Mad and disappointed because all of us in the UK get to look forward to another 5 years of Tory government. Goodbye NHS and hello poverty. Well done England, you've ....ed the country.


----------



## pushpull7

I don't eat much fast food, but I had taco bell tonight and it wasn't very good. It's usually better.


----------



## AxeHappy

KingVee said:


> Not mad, just disappointed.
> 
> Yes, Hipshots look nice...but in my personal experience, nothing beats the convenience of a tune-o-matic. Two screws for height adjustment. Two screws, you're done. Hipshot? 12.




Technically, you're supposed to set the screws so the bridge is level at an approximate action and then adjust each saddle individually with shims and whatnot. Rather like a floating bridge. 

Hipshot styles are way easier to adjust.


----------



## Kobalt

AxeHappy said:


> Technically, you're supposed to set the screws so the bridge is level at an approximate action and then adjust each saddle individually with shims and whatnot. Rather like a floating bridge.
> 
> Hipshot styles are way easier to adjust.


Never had to do that, honestly, which is why it makes my Hipshot less convenient than my TonePros.

It's not THAT bad, mind you.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm upset because my memory is starting to suck, and it's failed me big time today. My fault for relying on it so heavily, but it's still upsetting.
Ever since I started final exams, my schedule has been thrown off balance, and it's been hard getting back on track and making a new schedule that I can stick to. I had two karate classes to attend today, and I didn't go. I woke up feeling like I had to do something important, but not knowing what. By the time I remembered I had karate lessons, they had already passed. My sensei expected me to be there, too, which makes it all the more disappointing. It seems relying on my own memory is not a viable thing to do anymore... time to break out the good ol' calendar.


----------



## AxeHappy

KingVee said:


> Never had to do that, honestly, which is why it makes my Hipshot less convenient than my TonePros.
> 
> It's not THAT bad, mind you.



Oh, I've never done it that way either. But it is what you're supposed to do.


----------



## flint757

My left thumb has trigger finger. 

Hurts like a mofo when writing or playing guitar. The only thing that doesn't hurt is typing.


----------



## asher

Drove down to Myrtle with friends who are staying for beach week, I'm only down for the weekend because I can't take that much time off work... and a tropical storm pops up. It' pouring outside.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I was going to go to a Fit For An Autopsy/Archspire show Friday, but nobody wanted to go with me. Then I started getting sick. I wanted to go on a date with my girlfriend this weekend but I've been too sick with a bad cold and sore throat to do anything. I have a final tomorrow night that consists of several group projects that I don't want to do because I hate talking because my throat is so sore. Then my last final is Wednesday and I don't feel prepared enough for it because I took two days off from really studying because I was so sick. Bleh...


----------



## pushpull7

You ever hear of some guy named micheal azerrod?

What a ....nut! Man, I mean what ....ing rock did this idiot crawl out of?

Must be friends with micheal moore.


----------



## asher

It's kittening gorgeous the day I have to leave the beach. Stupid work.


----------



## crg123

Ok what the fvck is this ....?

https://reverb.com/item/698826-damage-control-liquid-blues-pre-strymon-blue
https://reverb.com/item/698836-damage-control-womanizer-pre-strymon-gold

Where he bought them from:
https://reverb.com/item/556888-damage-control-womanizer

and what the hell is this!
https://reverb.com/item/669692-bogner-line-6-spider-valve-212-custom-wood

I'll never understand people


----------



## asher

All posted by the same guy/shop?


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

crg123 said:


> Ok what the fvck is this ....?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/698826-damage-control-liquid-blues-pre-strymon-blue
> https://reverb.com/item/698836-damage-control-womanizer-pre-strymon-gold
> 
> Where he bought them from:
> https://reverb.com/item/556888-damage-control-womanizer
> 
> and what the hell is this!
> https://reverb.com/item/669692-bogner-line-6-spider-valve-212-custom-wood
> 
> I'll never understand people



 That has just _got_ to be a series of typos.


----------



## MFB

Preciousyetvicious said:


> That has just _got_ to be a series of typos.



At first I thought he was a foreign seller and maybe meant to do it as 200,00; which overseas would be like our version of $200.00, but even that's highly unlikely since he did it as 20,000 for each of them so he's losing crazy money if someone called him on it.


----------



## pushpull7

Had to drive down to Fresno and back today (oh the joy!)

Um, question: How do so many punks (and no I don't care about if they are "talented" or not) get their hands on THAT MUCH spray paint?


----------



## JEngelking

Put a guitar up for sale on the 'Bay. 

Have ten watchers already within a few days of posting it, and get a bid within a couple days as well.

Get's to be a decent amount of the starting price, I am excite.

After the auction ends late last night, I wake up this morning to a message from the guy who made the starting bid, as well as FIVE out of the six bids after that, asking if he can cancel the purchase.


----------



## Church2224

Working 6 days a week sucks.


----------



## tacotiklah

I get an offer to get a 4 song EP mixed for free provided I do all the tracking myself. Naturally THAT'S the exact moment that I get writer's block on the last song that I have to do for it. *sigh*


----------



## youngthrasher9

The rear differriential went out on my truck.


----------



## flint757

BaDaML said:


> Been working for the same company for 15 years. Disclosed my felony when I was hired. Applied for a promotion 8 years ago, disclosed it again, and got the promotion. Transferred to another state, stayed within the company. Applied for another promotion last month. Was given the promotion pending background check. Disclosed it again, State statute says company can't go back past 7 years, they went back 21. Got denied the promotion, and got pulled from my current position that I have been in for 8 years.
> 
> Yep, a little out of sorts about it.



Was discussing this with a friend of mine that works in HR and they said you should file a complaint with the EEOC to see if you have a case. If you do they'll walk you through the process of what to do next.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Had a rough day at work, came home to find out that my custom guitar picks I got from Gravity Guitar Picks still aren't here, and were supposed to come by Thursday...

I'm giving USPS until Monday, then I'm going to be bothering people.


----------



## asher

Virginia division champs today.

Fenced like ass and lost to my clubmate in the semis.

I should note there were only six fvcking people.


----------



## pushpull7

nm


----------



## pushpull7

....ing cold


----------



## sepsis311

nobody is buying my UV!


----------



## youngthrasher9

FedEx.

Need I say more?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's like, just when you thought delivery services were reliable...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Android Lollipop has essentially turned my phone into a giant turd. I was using 2 phones (a Motorola Moto G for work in the US and my Galaxy S4 that I've had for about 2 years now) and it was okay for the Moto G, but when I switched my phone plans around and just put everything onto the 1 plan, I went to using my Galaxy S4 full time. As soon as I did the battery life just went right to .... and I basically have to charge the damn thing twice a day under moderate use. Did some reading online and this isn't uncommon for Lollipop.

So now I have to go through the fun process of reverting it back to Kitkat and hoping everything works fine.

I should've learned my lesson back when I had an iPhone 4 and I updated to iOS 6 or whatever the hell it was. Also turned that phone into a pile of poop. I think from now on I'll only do the next major OS update for phones or just wait a while and see what the general consensus is. 

If it ain't broke, don't break it.


----------



## asher

WP8.1


----------



## pushpull7

I thought the idea was to always buy the newest/latest/greatest and then what's already working in will generally work.


----------



## Demiurge

Some of the nicest people I've dealt with in my work have had awful things happen to them. My office is closing; people are scared for their future, yet there has been so much mutual support among my colleagues even though we're effectively now going to be competing against each other in a thin job market. People definitely have a choice how they're going to be in the face of adversity.

Just got back from my building's condo association meeting. Capital improvements going well, excellent cash reserves, optimistic budget... yet the meeting was such a sh*t show I was embarrassed to be there- the axe-grinding, vile, argumentative, hostile behavior between supposed grownups over petty garbage. So much for faith in humanity


----------



## pushpull7

Demiurge said:


> Some of the nicest people I've dealt with in my work have had awful things happen to them. My office is closing; people are scared for their future, yet there has been so much mutual support among my colleagues even though we're effectively now going to be competing against each other in a thin job market. People definitely have a choice how they're going to be in the face of adversity.
> 
> Just got back from my building's condo association meeting. Capital improvements going well, excellent cash reserves, optimistic budget... yet the meeting was such a sh*t show I was embarrassed to be there- the axe-grinding, vile, argumentative, hostile behavior between supposed grownups over petty garbage. So much for faith in humanity



Minutia........it's the new "black"


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> WP8.1


BlackBerry OS 10.3.


----------



## pushpull7

(pulls out pipe, flannel and loafers.......)

For the win........









(and yes, I got the damn thing for free and 7.99 a month, so shut it! )


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Android Lollipop has essentially turned my phone into a giant turd. I was using 2 phones (a Motorola Moto G for work in the US and my Galaxy S4 that I've had for about 2 years now) and it was okay for the Moto G, but when I switched my phone plans around and just put everything onto the 1 plan, I went to using my Galaxy S4 full time. As soon as I did the battery life just went right to .... and I basically have to charge the damn thing twice a day under moderate use. Did some reading online and this isn't uncommon for Lollipop.
> 
> So now I have to go through the fun process of reverting it back to Kitkat and hoping everything works fine.
> 
> I should've learned my lesson back when I had an iPhone 4 and I updated to iOS 6 or whatever the hell it was. Also turned that phone into a pile of poop. I think from now on I'll only do the next major OS update for phones or just wait a while and see what the general consensus is.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't break it.


Took the better half of my evening but I got it to work after a bit of worrying that I bricked my phone.  Gawd I missed the old Samsung UI. Don't need none of that bubblegum bullsh*t from the stock Android. White menus and cutesy colours for every app can gtfo.


----------



## pushpull7

Fooking propellerheads........QUIT TEMPTING ME WITH RE/REFILL sales!!!!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

More first world problems (I know, woooooeeeess me  )

I don't know what is wrong with my secondary computer, but it's ....ED!!!!!!!!

So, now nuking the drives and I'll just start from scratch


----------



## Kashmir

I'm completely rewiring my Soloist to a very custom circuit and I can't find the bridge pickup!!! It's a Lundgren M6 and I'm *realllly* looking forward to playing it!


----------



## RobbYoung

My dad finally went to the doctor for the first time in a decade because he'd got a bite on his leg that flared up; he only found out today that his blood pressure is _astronomical_.

It's 190/100.

He never went before because he "didn't feel unwell" despite us all going for annual checkups and the like. No family history of CVD, but it's something that should have been avoidable way back...


----------



## Arkeion

Took the dogs out for 15 minutes to take care of potty business.

5 mins after coming back in, the dog ....s in my bedroom floor and I rolled over it with my computer chair.


----------



## russmuller

I washed my comforter the other day... Come home the next night to a huge pile of cat vomit in the middle of it. Guess I'm doing that again this week.

Got to hang out with a girl that I like... the whole time, her ex was blowing up her phone about how he's going to kill himself. -.- Definitely killed the vibe of the night.


----------



## asher

Fever sleep is the worst.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Brought my car to the garage for a tire change, turns out my oil pan is done (was aware that it was about to be done since 3 years), antifreeze hose is busted (at some point this winter, I ran out of antifreeze, while driving to a job interview) and some other stuff I don't remember, ending with a bill of 450$.

To top it off, I'm not sure that I'll have it back for another job interview schedule on wednesday in a city about 70 miles from me.

Man, there's days like that.


----------



## russmuller

My roommate has this whore girlfriend (it's a sad, deluded thing where she takes advantage of him financially while keeping other guys on the side) who feels entitled to treat our house as her own.

Today she shows up at our house with two kittens she apparently found in a kennel covered in their own filth (that's all I know of their origin story; I heard 2nd hand from him later on). Why not take them to her own house? I don't know.

What I do know is that small animals are a playground for parasites, especially if they were living in their own waste. I've got a cat in the house and he doesn't need worms. I made a comment that I'd prefer if the kittens were taken to a vet before being allowed to roam free in the house and this bitch gets mad.

My roommate is like a puppet trying to please this girl, so after a few minutes he comes at me with an ad hominem attack because my cat also needs to go to the vet for something but I've been lazy about getting him there. So I explained that my cat is irrelevant because you usually have to de-worm kittens and puppies; there is a real threat to his cat also.

I don't appreciate that this bitch uses my buddy and dumps .... from her personal life into our house, but SHE gets to be the decision makes. I pay rent and I'm simply informed of these things. It's about respect.

I know my roommate was acting under duress, but coming at me that way was totally un-called-for. I may have to pull the plug on this roommate situation before it ruins a friendship, because I'm getting real close to saying things that can't be unsaid and I really don't want things to escalate.


----------



## russmuller

After sleeping on it, I've decided that I need to move out. Now I'm pissed that I'm going to be moving in summer! Ugh!


----------



## Negav

I'm ....ing boring! 

Been trying to learn guitar on my own for years and still can't play for ..... I don't drink, don't smoke, don't have a car, don't go out much. Don't have much friends. Live on an island and can't swim. I'm too quiet, and can't maintain a conversation for long. Can't get a girlfriend. I get friendzoned for being different and too weird. I'm not kind anymore, except for some times. I'm average looking, average height, average build. Even my grades are average.

I'm just plain ol' boring.


----------



## pondman

Jumped off my truck this morning and landed on a rake that smacked me clean if the face, I had a hangover and thought I may just die.
I'm still here but my f**king head is killing me.


----------



## asher

Idiots making racist jokes... because they're trendy or edgy or something.

Thank god PVP chat isn't actually like Barrens chat 99.9% of the time.


----------



## SD83

Just got to know that once again, I'll stay single for some more... months, years, whatever, because some idiot thought it a great idea to treat his girl like ..... Not that women are necessarily any better, but I find myself rather angry at someone I have never even seen... well, that and all the other amount of utter stupidity going on in politcs and religion and all that. Marriage for homosexuals being a "defeat for mankind" etc. Makes me wonder if it was a good idea to stop feeding Christians to the lions...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Houston flooding has sucked quite a bit, and I finished the semester with two A's and a B (disappointing more than mad).


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Was playing Sweet Child Of Mine Solo, the part with the wah-wah which is mostly on E and B string and A string snapped and broke out of nowhere...WTF silly string


----------



## Electric Wizard

Keep gettin' sniped on ebay.


----------



## will_shred

My girlfriends sister is probably the most insufferable person I have ever met in my entire life. I mean seriously, I had no idea that such a wretched human being could even be born. There is not a single redeeming quality here. She's a complete idiot, anything that comes out of her mouth is either some kind of bitching or some epiphany that she had (like, how to pump gas). She is a constant whiny bitch to everyone in the family and than is completely dumbfounded when nobody wants to deal with her. Every. Single. Time. She can't seem to figure out that what goes around comes around. Someone needs to slap that bitch. HARD.

*sigh* I've had a long couple of days. It was my girlfriends birthday yesterday, and her sister was fussy because she wasn't getting enough attention or something. So she threw several hissy fits, and my girlfriend nearly went full nuclear meltdown on her because she acts like this every day, and wouldn't even give the family a break on what should be a day of joy and celebration. I have honestly never hated anyone as much as I hate her.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Carvin DC727 from Guitar Center -- was supposed to have original pickups in case, no case, no bag, no original pickups. Grrr...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Phone line at work not working and the new tyre of my car I changed 5 days ago has been punctured with a screw.
FVCK IT!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Dusty Chalk said:


> Carvin DC727 from Guitar Center -- was supposed to have original pickups in case, no case, no bag, no original pickups. Grrr...


In their defense, they found it and are shipping it to me.


----------



## Jake

When you work 17 hours then come back and work 17 hours and then come back and work 17 hours in a row and someone says you should have stayed later at work last night....literally they can get ....ed. Probably quitting this slave labor job and gonna start going for full time anywhere doing anything that won't leave me physically mentally and emotionally exhausted every time I get off work. I can't do 80-100 hour weeks every week anymore


----------



## Alberto7

Getting drunk off St. Ambroise Double IPA is such an unpleasant experience... I bought a couple of six-packs without having tried it ever. I should have known, but that sh*t was bitter as f*ck. Interesting beer for a couple of sips, but not something I would ever use just for casual binge-drinking. Felt like a waste of good money, as it partially killed our night, with both my roommate and I complaining about the taste constantly.

On the plus side, no hangover whatsoever, so there's at least that.


----------



## flint757

If that's your first IPA that's just how they taste. I really hate it as well.


----------



## asher

Eh.

Some IPAs are brilliant.

Some are complete bitter ass.


----------



## flint757

The whole nature of an IPA is about bitterness. The ones that are less bitter are simply less of an IPA. 

A double IPA is going to be a bit higher on the IBU scale as well. He may like something lower on that range. The bitter aspect of any beer is my least favorite trait though so none of them are good to me. I'm a dark and amber beer guy personally.


----------



## asher

Me too usually.

Except I love Arrogant and Double Bastard


----------



## Steinmetzify

I honestly don't know. Have double NGD tomorrow, nothing is really wrong besides a slight toothache I've had for about 9 days. 

Everything is seriously pissing me off today; my wife decided she wanted to listen to 6 straight hours of flamenco guitar on Pandora while cleaning and that set me off. Food took forever to cook, blah blah blah. .... man, you just ever have a day that you're constantly angry for no reason at all?! That's today. 

.... ME I'M IRKED AT EVERYTHING


----------



## Alberto7

flint757 said:


> I'm a dark and amber beer guy personally.



As am I. The thing is, I like to try different beers, but I don't often go out of the type of beer that I like. IPAs are new to me, and to get me initiated on a DOUBLE IPA was probably a mistake.  My roommate thought the same. That was probably the first and last time we would both willingly buy IPAs. (Unless I happen to get a taste for them... which I doubt.)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Alberto7 said:


> Getting drunk off St. Ambroise Double IPA is such an unpleasant experience... I bought a couple of six-packs without having tried it ever. I should have known, but that sh*t was bitter as f*ck. Interesting beer for a couple of sips, but not something I would ever use just for casual binge-drinking. Felt like a waste of good money, as it partially killed our night, with both my roommate and I complaining about the taste constantly.
> 
> On the plus side, no hangover whatsoever, so there's at least that.


The most bitter beer I ever had was Elysian blood orange something. It tasted like grapefruit rind, and it made me cry. I'm not kidding, it was so effin' bitter, tears welled up, and fell out of my eye.

And yet, I went back for more. It's like a macho thing, where you taste straight wasabi because I girl you're hot for dares you to. Except there was no girl, just tears that I had to wash away with more tears.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Alberto7 said:


> IPAs are new to me, and to get me initiated on a DOUBLE IPA was probably a mistake.  My roommate thought the same. That was probably the first and last time we would both willingly buy IPAs. (Unless I happen to get a taste for them... which I doubt.)



Acquiring a taste for more bitterness than you're used to _does_ take a few baby steps. I've been working at the same brewery for a year now, and I can actually tolerate more beers with _some_ heightened bitterness (but not quite IPA level) compared to a year ago. If you're interested in adventuring, just try starting with some pale ales. Experimenting with craft brews is actually quite fun, and learning about them is pretty interesting, too.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Dusty Chalk said:


> The most bitter beer I ever had was Elysian blood orange something. It tasted like grapefruit rind, and it made me cry. I'm not kidding, it was so effin' bitter, tears welled up, and fell out of my eye.
> 
> And yet, I went back for more. It's like a macho thing, where you taste straight wasabi because I girl you're hot for dares you to. Except there was no girl, just tears that I had to wash away with more tears.



Ooohh, I'm in pain for you. Wasabi is the devil.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Are you kidding? That was 2001 and now...sushi is just wasabi delivery system.


----------



## flint757

Wasabi chips are freaking awesome as well. If you don't let it sit on the tip of your tongue the kick isn't that bad honestly. I'll eat wasabi to cleanse my sinuses sometimes too.


----------



## asher

Aside from the aforementioned Stone ales, their normal IPAs are pretty tasty as well. I'm also a fan of plain and simple Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and Magic Hat #9, as far as other IPAs I can think of off the top of my head, that are going to be much less intimidating than Arrogant.


----------



## russmuller

My thread was closed.  Nothing of value was lost since it was kind of dumb and nobody cared. I'm not sure which sentence is more disappointing. lol


----------



## AxeHappy

I feel like ..... Called in sick to work for the first time in about 13 years. Bleh.


----------



## russmuller

steinmetzify said:


> man, you just ever have a day that you're constantly angry for no reason at all?! That's today.
> 
> .... ME I'M IRKED AT EVERYTHING



I call that sobriety.


----------



## Kobalt

I think I try to make my music too complicated... Sure, it's more fun to play and less repetitive, but I find it hard to listen to. The problem is, I've always been writing this way, it's become kind of an automated formula in my brain. :/

As in...for example, I'll write a 2-bar riff (I hope I used the right numbers and terms, I know zero theory), and play it twice, but on each second bar I'll write it slightly different from one another to make it sound less repetitive.

And so, sometimes I'll write pretty cool riffs, but after recording them to listen to them, I'll find that they are way too hard to listen to. And it's kinda pissing me off, right now.


----------



## cheosamad21

Sold someone an item on ebay about a month ago and sent it to them. Now a month later they are claiming they never got it even though tracking proves otherwise. 3 days with no response from ebay or paypal and worried I might be about to take a loss because of someone claiming they never got something. 

If they truly never got it why would they wait until weeks and weeks after it says it was delivered to claim they never got it?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not really mad about this, but I find it kind of silly...

So... The job I have is one such that if someone asks me for something and I don't currently know how to do it, it's just on me to figure it out and make it happen.

Then I overhear a convo going on next to me about how to set Google Chrome as your default browser if you're not "tech savvy".

I'm getting so tired of weird ass excuses like that. You do NOT need to be tech savvy to run a query on the internet. If you don't know something, go to the browser, navigate to your favorite search engine--Google's a popular one, and type the goddamn question in the box...

What about that requires you to be a tech genius?

It's like a certain set of us are required to continue learning while another set is actively being allowed to not even try to use their brain in matters that don't interest them.

So what they're going to do is write an article and post it on an intranet site so that folks can look it up if they don't know how... Didn't I JUST explain where that info can be found? And should anyone really need to be told that? 

The way I see it is this:

If you decide to take a job that requires that you use a computer, you should know how to at the very least use the browser and Microsoft Office. If you can't do those things, then you need a job that doesn't require the use of a computer. Simple...


----------



## AxeHappy

Doesn't it prompt you to set it as the default browser when you install it?


----------



## BucketheadRules

So there's a pop band I play bass for, we were meant to be rehearsing at college in London this morning because some of the band members have a performance-based assessment we're playing for. I live a little bit outside London so it's about an hour-long train journey for me each way, dragging my huge wardrobe-masquerading-as-bass-case instead of my light padded gig-bag with shoulder straps, which I'd use if I was playing guitar. I got about halfway into London when I had a call from the guitarist saying that everyone else in the band wasn't answering their phones, despite everyone agreeing to the rehearsal, and that it was presumed cancelled. So I had to turn around again.

In an uncharacteristically forthright fashion, I had a go at them on our group chat - excluding the guitarist, who had tried his best to get the rehearsal organised and was annoyed by the situation, not to mention very apologetic to me. I said "You guys (x excluded) are pathetic, you'd f*cking better be here at 9 tomorrow like we agreed because this is taking the piss, I'm sick of having my time wasted. I got up at half six to be here on time and I'm not even the one being assessed on this, nice to know you could all be arsed". Haven't heard a peep out of them...

I love music but goddammit, musicians piss me off sometimes. These ones in particular.

The band only really rehearses when there are assessments happening, but this time they're working with a different drummer (whom I've never met)... little bit annoyed at not having been informed of this, but whatever. I'm mainly irritated because the drummer we've always had before is fantastic and the two of us make a really good, tight rhythm section. I've never met this new guy before (he seems like a douchebag but who knows)... I have no idea if he's any good. If not then this whole thing is gonna suck.

I mean, it sucks already after today's events, but it'll suck more.


----------



## Forrest_H

^ that f-cking blows, man. 

Can't sleep. Seriously. I literally cannot sleep until the sun rises, and it sucks. I ran out of my sleeping prescription (valium, because slight mania), so I've had to resort to zzzquil. Not helping one bit, and I have a meeting tomorrow at 12. Erghhhhh.


----------



## Konfyouzd

AxeHappy said:


> Doesn't it prompt you to set it as the default browser when you install it?



Yup... 

Hell any time it isn't my default browser it asks. A lot of them do that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> Not really mad about this, but I find it kind of silly...
> 
> So... The job I have is one such that if someone asks me for something and I don't currently know how to do it, it's just on me to figure it out and make it happen.
> 
> Then I overhear a convo going on next to me about how to set Google Chrome as your default browser if you're not "tech savvy".
> 
> I'm getting so tired of weird ass excuses like that. You do NOT need to be tech savvy to run a query on the internet. If you don't know something, go to the browser, navigate to your favorite search engine--Google's a popular one, and type the goddamn question in the box...
> 
> What about that requires you to be a tech genius?
> 
> It's like a certain set of us are required to continue learning while another set is actively being allowed to not even try to use their brain in matters that don't interest them.
> 
> So what they're going to do is write an article and post it on an intranet site so that folks can look it up if they don't know how... Didn't I JUST explain where that info can be found? And should anyone really need to be told that?
> 
> The way I see it is this:
> 
> If you decide to take a job that requires that you use a computer, you should know how to at the very least use the browser and Microsoft Office. If you can't do those things, then you need a job that doesn't require the use of a computer. Simple...


This is exactly what my mom does and it drives me insane. She doesn't realize that there was no master class I took to understand how to do things on the computer. Whenever I don't know how to do something, I type it in the magical Google box and I find my answer. Why is my it so hard for some?


----------



## UnderTheSign

Took the afternoon off to wait for two UPS packages ordered through Amazon 1-day delivery, promised to be here "by the end of the day". It's 6:30PM and still waiting... They better show up.


----------



## Shewter

Woke up too late to call off of work, and the kids (one being in Kindergarten, I refer to as the pee-tree dish) gave me a stomach virus. I went to work, I emptied everything in my body in 14 visits to the throne. I took the rest of the day off after that, but still, I can not stand being sick to any degree. /hulksmash,


----------



## BornToLooze

I feel old.

When I was a teenager I had a bunch of people close to me die, plus my parents got divorced. My mom made me see a psychiatrist to make sure I was doing ok because I was doing typical teenage .... like not paying attention in school, skipping class, smoking, ect. Well according to his diagnosis I'm really mature for my age with a disposition for substance abuse problems.

I really realized it because of 2 of my coworkers. 1 is the same age as me (23) and the other is an ex biker that partied way way too much(mid 50s). I have more in common with the one in his 50s than the one that's the same age as me. He even says from talking to me, given the way I act and my general output on life I should be at least late 30s early 40s, compared to most people my age that still act like teenagers. Most of my friends are twice as old as I am, and I'm uncomfortable around people my own age.

And I have a bad back and knees. Most mornings I have to roll out of bed onto the floor and push myself up. I have to drink almost a half a fifth before they'll stop hurting, they're so ....ed up. But I'm stuck at a ....ty job, because I have 2 kids I have to work too many hours to be able to go to college anymore to get anything better. I've found 1 decent job I have a chance at getting, but I'll still have to work so many hours I'll barely get to see my kids.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

BucketheadRules said:


> I love music but goddammit, musicians piss me off sometimes.


QFT


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My girlfriend is sick from drinking and constantly getting sick currently.

We went to a party and her and I both had 2 half cups of vodka and lemonade. She drinks more frequently and in a larger capacity than I do, and I feel totally fine. We also got a bit high. The second we got back to her house (at like 1:50am) she started getting sick. It's currently 3:40am. We need to be up at like 9. I need to sleep but I can't leave her be.

I texted her best friend who said that she usually gets sick when she smokes weed and drinks. I'm a bit peeved that I didn't know this and that she did it anyway. I've never been annoyed with my girlfriend before and I don't want to necessarily say I'm annoyed currently, but it sounds like this has happened to her before multiple times and she decided to do it anyway. Which bugs me, because _she_ wanted to go to the party and _she_ wanted to smoke and now she's getting sick and I'm the one who has to stay up and watch her.

Fortunately she's only getting sick a bit at a time and she's fully responsive.


----------



## flint757

We're all guilty of that.

I know my limits and still always push them. In the moment I think we just say to ourselves 'it won't happen this time' and of course it does. 

Alcohol, greasy food, Thai food, you name it and when it's in front of me I convince myself it won't be an issue tomorrow.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

There's a Schecter Cloud for sale locally and I don't have the extra cash to spend on it right now.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

We both got to bed a bit after 4 on Friday and I had to get up at 9 the next morning. Fortunately she's feeling all better now and she hopefully won't do that again anytime soon, but I'll be there in case she does 

On another "mad" note, I got rejected by two jobs I just applied to last week. I'm doing an internship for my college degree and I knew my schedule wasn't going to be full time 40 hours a week, but I assumed it would be more than it is. I'm only working 2 days a week, and I paid my summer course fee for 240 hours of work, which I have to write down how many hours I worked each week and then sign off on it. I need a total of 360 internship hours to fulfill my college requirement but the other 120 I'm planning to do during the school year.

I'll be doing work from home and going to events and stuff, and I know for a fact my boss will help me round things out so I can at least say that I got down 240 hours. I'm planning to get as much work as I can but I'm going to need to say I worked more than I really did. Meanwhile, my girlfriend is working in the city, and even though some days she barely does any work at her office, she's there 40 hours a week, so she will fulfill her entire internship requirements this summer.

I feel like a bum. I'm the one who moved in her for the summer and I'm working the least. I'm less annoyed by the fact that I'm not doing as much work as I thought at my internship (even though I'll be learning a lot of useful info), and more mad at the fact that I have so little else to do. So I'm desperately trying to get a job, but nobody is hiring someone who would start in mid-June who will leave in mid-August.


----------



## Kobalt

I recently purchased a Jim Dunlop D3809BK guitar strap. The thing just screams quality, the material is really thick and the leather ends feel solid...but upon taking it out of its packaging I immediately noticed that the flesh side of the leather ends (the side that makes contact with the body of the guitar) are EXTREMELY rough and will even scratch my own skin.

There's no way I'm putting this strap on a guitar. I tried (glassing I think is the right term?) wetting the flesh/fiber side of the leather and working the grain in with the back of a spoon but it's no use... So I'm annoyed and sitting on a brand new strap I have no idea what to do with...


----------



## Electric Wizard

Decided I'd go see Jurassic World since the local theater's website listed a 12:01 AM showing for the 11th.

Turns out that means 12:01 AM on Friday for some reason. Tonight was the only night I can see it, and I was kind of hoping for a nice pick me up after some recent frustration.


----------



## Mprinsje

Well not now but yesterday evening: band practice, my amp kept cutting out. Really frustrated and I drove back home (30 mins there and back) to grab my old 100w fender frontman. Back at the practice space that also cut out, turns out it was just a faulty cable...

On the other hand, turns out that fender frontman of mine actually worked really well for us, I've even tried running both amps together and that resulted in some serious toanz.


----------



## asher

KingVee said:


> I recently purchased a Jim Dunlop D3809BK guitar strap. The thing just screams quality, the material is really thick and the leather ends feel solid...but upon taking it out of its packaging I immediately noticed that the flesh side of the leather ends (the side that makes contact with the body of the guitar) are EXTREMELY rough and will even scratch my own skin.
> 
> There's no way I'm putting this strap on a guitar. I tried (glassing I think is the right term?) wetting the flesh/fiber side of the leather and working the grain in with the back of a spoon but it's no use... So I'm annoyed and sitting on a brand new strap I have no idea what to do with...



Return it?


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> Return it?


Bought it off Amazon and I didn't keep the papers that came with it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

KingVee said:


> Bought it off Amazon and I didn't keep the papers that came with it.



Go through your Amazon orders and they'll get you all the return info you need.


----------



## Kobalt

Heh, it's all good... I don't have the acoustic string or original packaging anymore either...

I'll figure something out with it.


----------



## Church2224

Hot Girl I know said she wished she met me before she met her current BF so she could be with me instead....

Why God Why?!?!


----------



## asher

Router is jacked up and I can barely get any pages to load (posting from phone on data, hush).


----------



## cheosamad21

Got ti rekindle friendship with someone from school and she's super cute and nice and likes me but her and her friends party super hard and pop molly ect and I'm straight edge so there's no way it would work out.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Eventual cheers, man. I've been there. I've been _exactly_ there.

Had to break it off myself, because she liked me enough not to dump me, but every time we got together, she was hungover or just spent, and it got old. Took me three years to get over her. I think she was so lit up most of the time there might have been residual contact high or whatever one would call it, and that's why it took me so long to get over her. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself.

Hopefully it won't take that long with you and yours. Best thing that happened to me was all my other straight edge friends kept telling me how wrong it would be to be with her/what a bad combination/etc. It eventually sunk in. Look to your friends.


----------



## cheosamad21

Dusty Chalk said:


> Eventual cheers, man. I've been there. I've been _exactly_ there.
> 
> Had to break it off myself, because she liked me enough not to dump me, but every time we got together, she was hungover or just spent, and it got old. Took me three years to get over her. I think she was so lit up most of the time there might have been residual contact high or whatever one would call it, and that's why it took me so long to get over her. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> Hopefully it won't take that long with you and yours. Best thing that happened to me was all my other straight edge friends kept telling me how wrong it would be to be with her/what a bad combination/etc. It eventually sunk in. Look to your friends.



At least with me I'm not with them yet so I don't have a real sense of attachment. Still kinda sucks though. If she woke up tomorrow and went straight edge I would hop to her so fast my shadow would still be where I am now. However, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## FRETPICK

No cure for Schizophrenia.


----------



## asher

cheosamad21 said:


> At least with me I'm not with them yet so I don't have a real sense of attachment. Still kinda sucks though. If she woke up tomorrow and went straight edge I would hop to her so fast my shadow would still be where I am now. However, that's not gonna happen.



Is she doing that all _while spending time with you_?

It's entirely possible that these can be separate things, if you're willing to accept that is part of who she is and respect her choices about it, and if she's willing to respect your wishes not to be involved.


----------



## cheosamad21

asher said:


> Is she doing that all _while spending time with you_?
> 
> It's entirely possible that these can be separate things, if you're willing to accept that is part of who she is and respect her choices about it, and if she's willing to respect your wishes not to be involved.



Both, seeing one of my friends f$cked up like that is really hard to shake honestly. I will still hang out with them and go to raves with them but I don't think that it's someone who I'd want to date honestly even if it was never around me. Just a personal thing if that makes sense even if it's ignorant or close minded.


----------



## geekusa

cheosamad21 said:


> Got ti rekindle friendship with someone from school and she's super cute and nice and likes me but her and her friends party super hard and pop molly ect and I'm straight edge so there's no way it would work out.



It's your life and you should do what you feel is best for you, but for what its worth I party pretty "hard" and my girlfriend is straightedge. We make it work pretty well!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So apparently ISIS has hacked I See Stars' Facebook page. WHAT THE F*CK... Why target a random Sumerian band's page?

Then again, this could be an Internet prankster or even a terribly distasteful publicity stunt by the band. I mean, we have past examples of how Sumerian bands have acted for publicity (*cough* Upon a Burning Body *cough*). The posts themselves seem rather immature. All "anti-America" crap. (Considering the fact that ISIS' war is with multiple nations - really the West in general - not solely the USA.)

I actually really enjoy I See Stars. They've been a favorite listen for the past few years. 

This sh*t pisses me off.


----------



## asher

That makes no sense.

It seems way more likely someone would hack the page because they have beef with the band, and then post up ISIS crap instead for kicks/cover.


----------



## cheosamad21

geekusa said:


> It's your life and you should do what you feel is best for you, but for what its worth I party pretty "hard" and my girlfriend is straightedge. We make it work pretty well!



I'm almost willing to try but as someone who's not a picky person theres only 3 deal breakers for me and that's one the other 2 being someone with a history of cheating and someone who will bully me for what I listen to. Other then that I'm open to anyone who is open to me. 

I'm only willing to even consider trying because to me she's a solid 10 otherwise.


----------



## MFB

$60 for business cards because I'm a dummy and didn't finish editing them yesterday so I could do next-day shipping and have them show up tomorrow. $40 just to make sure they show up Friday by 10:30AM because my graduate portfolio show is at 2PM.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Pregnant women and their goddamn hormones. Swear to God, a normal voice is like yelling to them. Tone even gets a little bit out of line and they treat the situation like a ....in' war instigation.


----------



## asher

Expectedly terrible annual review at work, and we just botched a number of new covers at our gig tonight (though originals are still tight as ever....). Plus the potential ladyfriend, who was really excited to come, got a migraine and couldn't make it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A douchebag cut in front of me in line at Nando's Peri Peri, so I called him out on it. He got lippy but finally let me in front of him. But then he said if I touched him again, he'd smash my face in (I tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention, no fists or hitting were involved). I eventually defused the situation, but why would people make a first impression like that? You cross the street don't you? You want me to brake without hesitation, don't you? You don't want me to confuse the brake for the gas pedal do you? I'm not saying it'll be me -- it won't -- but not everyone has the self-control that I do, I'm sure he's made other enemies.

So I bought myself another guitar. Because that seems to help.


----------



## russmuller

A friend of mine had passes to the Improv last night. For those of you who've never been, there is usually a 7PM show and a 10PM show. TL;DR she was an hour late so we had to do the 10PM show... My work shift started at 5AM this morning, so I'm running on about 2.5 hours of sleep. Joy.


----------



## cheosamad21

I was supposed to get a Haunted Delay today but as usual USPS is the most unreliable shipping company so its missing in transit.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Dusty Chalk said:


> A douchebag cut in front of me in line at Nando's Peri Peri, so I called him out on it. He got lippy but finally let me in front of him. But then he said if I touched him again, he'd smash my face in (I tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention, no fists or hitting were involved). I eventually defused the situation, but why would people make a first impression like that? You cross the street don't you? You want me to brake without hesitation, don't you? You don't want me to confuse the brake for the gas pedal do you? I'm not saying it'll be me -- it won't -- but not everyone has the self-control that I do, I'm sure he's made other enemies.
> 
> So I bought myself another guitar. Because that seems to help.



Yay retail therapy!!!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

If anyone is interested, I'd like to message someone to vent and rant to about something that happened with my girlfriend and I yesterday. It's not between us, it just concerns both of us. I don't really feel like sharing it on a forum.


----------



## Guamskyy

Happened a while back, but it still really bothers me:

When someone posts a picture of themselves drunk on FB (mind you, under 21) and you comment pointing out them being drunk, AND then they have the audacity to message you asking you to please take the comment down because "I have family on here?"

Oh hell no, fvck dat noise b1tch. I have never been more mad at someone for trying to censor me for pointing out something that THEY did and purposefully posting on THEIR FB page. Needless to say, we're not "friends" anymore.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I concur. "Take ownership of your own foibles." That's what I always tell people in the imaginary conversations that I never have with them. And then they hang their head in shame.


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm mad right now because I've finally realized that I'm actually NEVER getting my RG1527 back from Livewire Guitars. I was in denial for many months, but now reality has set in.


----------



## Jake

Apply for entry level job, be told entry level job requires 3-5 years of experience first, repeat over and over again.

What the fvck does entry level even mean these days?

Also got turned down for a job I applied for at the company I worked for for the last 8 years, kinda bitter about it as I didn't even get an interview.

Adulting is tough


----------



## asher

Idiots defending the Confederate flag as not possibly racist or offensive in any way.


----------



## Noxon

asher said:


> Idiots defending the Confederate flag as not possibly racist or offensive in any way.



For real, dude. I'm bummin' because a "friend" on FB shared a pic of that dumbass flag and claimed to be proud of his "heritage". Had to delete him. It sucks because he was an otherwise cool guy. I enjoy a good controversial post and almost nothing can offend me, but I'm just not down with that way of thinking. That flag is not heritage. It is an ugly reminder.


----------



## asher

Well, it is heritage.

Of explicit white supremacy. >>


----------



## flint757

I'm honestly confused as I haven't been keeping up with current events lately. 

Frankly, the heritage argument is silly. Historically the US has been under Mexican, Spanish, French and British rule as well. Should we be flying their flags in their respective territories? In the 50's it was used literally as a symbol for racism so the supporters don't have a lot of ground to stand on.

That said, I find the whole thing ridiculous. After a google search I realize why the topic has been brought up, but I feel like the whole thing is a bit overblown (not the shooting, but the flag debate).


----------



## Church2224

Not sure if I am mad or just confused. 

I had a conversation with a couple of clients in their 60s and 70s that lasted for about an hour and had a much better conversation with them than any one my own age. 

I think I am more mad at myself that I have a hard time relating to most people my age. Conversations lack depth and seem to always be very one sided, anything that is really meaningful to me in the grand scheme of things seems I cannot connect with to others, and I am often the more "uptight" one for reasons I do not understand. 

Maybe I just have the wrong friends, I am not sure.


----------



## piggins411

What do you like to have meaningful conversations about? Just curious


----------



## Church2224

Politics, life, relationships, experiences, interest and hobbies, work, goals and ambitions, family.

I will take a little bit of what I said back, as I might be thinking about a certain group of friends I have who have been driving me up a wall. I am tired of their conversations about partying and going from woman to woman to woman and doing some of the dumbest things. This is the same group of guys who are in the army reserves, got drunk and tried stabbing each other with knives and one got hit pretty badly, and they are bragging about it. All the while I am thinking "Did your mother drop you on your head?" And they go "Oh common man it was fun!" 

After I enlist and go to OCS I am going to whip some discipline into these guys....

I do have friends I have a lot in common with who are my age. We play guitar together, play hockey together and get along just fine. These are also the same people trying to get their lives together, go to college and have goals and ambitions. We also try to build each other up, give each other advice and support each other when need be. These people I can count on. 

This other group of people, well, all they do is make fun of, well, mostly me, I cannot talk to about goals and ambitions to a great extent, and they cannot relate to me when I am going through rough patch because they lack the experience. I know the logical thing to do is to spend less time with them, and I am doing so. Depp down I know they are good people, it is just hard to relate to them and talk to them. 

When I go back to school this semester I am going to get more involved and meet more people. Women I know I can, as I got two cute girls checking me out when I had a visit with my adviser yesterday.


----------



## asher

But like.

Why are you still friends with them?

Just because they're good people doesn't mean they're A) not being jerkasses to you and B ) worth spending your time with them.

You don't have to go like, nuking three miles of Key West bridges between you guys, but it really doesn't sound so healthy.

Let me guess: also the same group of dudes who are giving you girl grief?


----------



## piggins411

Church2224 said:


> Politics, life, relationships, experiences, interest and hobbies, work, goals and ambitions, family.
> 
> I will take a little bit of what I said back, as I might be thinking about a certain group of friends I have who have been driving me up a wall. I am tired of their conversations about partying and going from woman to woman to woman and doing some of the dumbest things. This is the same group of guys who are in the army reserves, got drunk and tried stabbing each other with knives and one got hit pretty badly, and they are bragging about it. All the while I am thinking "Did your mother drop you on your head?" And they go "Oh common man it was fun!"



FWIW I have exactly zero friends like this. I only spend time with people I can stand


----------



## USMarine75

Because of people that like to disagree or argue just for argument's sake. 

e.g. My coworker. [Incoming rant, feel free to skip ]

I told him how I didn't like one of my undergrad schools. I discussed that I attended both A and B, and how B was vastly superior, yet cost less. He said that's not true, A is great. I say (genuinely, noy douchey) that, oh, I didn't know you attended A. He said that, no he didn't, but he has a friend who did and liked it. No context for why. 

So, as an example, I told him how I had an organic chem professor at school A who believed that the textbook was there to teach you organic chem, and his only job was to go over problems in the book (not all of them, only a couple) that he didn't think the book did a good job of answering. Coworker tells me that's how ALL college is. No hedging, no guarding, not some or a few, but "ALL classes are this way" and thus my opinion as to why school A is bad is wrong. 

How can you be expected to read and KNOW all material before the class, especially when this is a 100 level science course? Dafuq? I say I attended 3 colleges (2 undergrad and one grad) and never had an experience like this. Coworker says he attended USAF academy and has 3 masters, so he knows better. Now, pre-reading helps, and in some classes you do need to know the material ahead of time because the class is for discussion about said material. I had a class where we had to read science journals and then discuss them, their methodology, results, mistakes, etc, in class. But this was a discussion. The test was then on what you learned from the discussion, but there were no "wrong answers" in class per se (and this was not a 100 level class). But we are talking about a 100 level basic science course here. I've NEVER heard of a basic bio, chem, orgo, physics class where the prof says read the book on your own and I'm not going to even go over the principles in class, only a handful of problems, and then test you! I even explained that I ended up withdrawing from this class and took it at a state school, where I got a 104. This is the truly funny part. His original argument was that his free state school educations were just as good as my Ivy League education. Here I was AGREEING WITH HIM, yet he was now disagreeing with me, just to argue for argument's sake lol.

Anyone else have experience with this? Drives me f&*king crazy!

/end rant


----------



## Church2224

The particular ones giving me girl grief as well some other issues of immaturity I cut off a while ago. I went to the one who was sleeping with my ex behind my back and told him to never speak to me again, as well as the rest of his group. These guys are associated with them but not that intensely. 

One of them once said that I hang out with them because currently I cannot find any one better. That might change once I go back to school next semester and trying to get involved, I can no longer be held down by people like that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been attempting to purchase a guitar from a guy. I've emailed him, messaged him via Facebook, commented on his picture on Facebook (it's how he announced that the guitar was for sale) to follow up and still express my interest, and I have gotten no reply after weeks. NO REPLY. It should not be this difficult...


----------



## youngthrasher9

Good shows are always either too far away, on a work day, or laughably expensive unless you go with a group.


----------



## Church2224

Just got back from the midnight vet. My Border Collie buddy has a bad case of vertigo and will need a few days to recover, but he is not looking good.


----------



## asher

Be tired. Go to bed at a normal hour (11pm) because tired.

Take hour to fall asleep anyhow. Not be conscious when alarms go off. Get up hour and a half late. Start developing significant headache as I get into work.

/story of my life for the last few months, give or take some headaches.


----------



## Ralyks

In the happy thread, I said my son was to be born today. Well, without going into details (I will leave it at due to some screw ups on our doctors part), it looks like we're going to have to wait another week or two...


----------



## The Q

An engineer and a PM screwed up and now I have to do an urgent deployment because I'm the only one available. Normally it's not my duty any more (as an architect) and it's 4 hours after I left work, but I'm not the kind of person who'll leave someone stranded, especially if it involves high-profile clients.

Royally pissed I had to leave from my niece's birthday though.......


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Some piece of f*cking sh*t pulled a hit-and-run on my car while I was at work today. (My car is rare and a limited edition.) I don't think I've ever been this mad.


----------



## AxeHappy

The Q said:


> An engineer and a PM screwed up and now I have to do an urgent deployment because I'm the only one available. Normally it's not my duty any more (as an architect) and it's 4 hours after I left work, but I'm not the kind of person who'll leave someone stranded, especially if it involves high-profile clients.
> 
> Royally pissed I had to leave from my niece's birthday though.......




My brother-in-law is an architect with Canada's Department of Defense. 

I feel your pain. Freaking engineers....


----------



## mrjones_ass

I am mad because nobody wants to trade my gun metal grey lopro 7 bridge with U-bar system for a chrome/cosmo black or just black.
SOMEBODYYYYy


----------



## mrjones_ass

And now I am mad again because I have had an unfullfilled GAS for a Vampire kiss RG7620 AND a 540s7 for like 10 years plus. Mostly mad because these were apperantly only available in USA. BAH!


----------



## USMarine75

Ralyks said:


> In the happy thread, I said my son was to be born today. Well, without going into details (I will leave it at due to some screw ups on our doctors part), it looks like we're going to have to wait another week or two...


 
Who's delivering your child, Dr Protone?



[Hopefully everything is ok, though!]


----------



## Jarmake

Got fired from work yesterday. They just wanted me for the 4 month test period and kicked me out just before it was over. Earlier job ended when the company went bankrupt. So, got a house to pay for and a kid with the wifey and I am totally utterly completely fvcked now. Oh well, got to try and find a new job. Would anyone be willing to hire an domestic appliances repairman?


----------



## Sumsar

A week ago the liberals won the election to the Danish parliament (liberals (and conservatives) are the right wing in Denmark, left wing is socialist of various degrees) and already they are starting to f&ck up things pretty badly:
They plan to stop the ongoing commission that looks into the reason why Denmark went into the Irak war (under a previous right wing government) just to protect their own political friends (ministers lied to the parliament on several occasions regarding the Irak war and someone should root in jail for a very long time for bringing Denmark into that war).
They are working hard on tax reliefs for the rich, basically taking money from 70% of the population and giving them to 30% richest part of the population.
They closed down the environmental agency / ministry, 
and they are also close to applying laws that will be very hard on refugees who come to the country (mind you Denmark are bombing in Syria/Irak, but we refuse to take refugees from the areas we bomb?).

It just makes me so angry that people can be so full-heartedly evil!


----------



## Ernesto

I could use some venting. 

I'm a bit mad right now because my left hand went numb a week ago, I can't even play my guitar, my busted neck is flared up so bad my bp is off the charts, causing little veins in my sac to burst, I can't do anything about any of it because I'm out of cannabis which I can't grow because statist sheeple have made it illegal, capitalists have commercialized pain in the modern health care system and I'm broke......and the number one kicker.....I can't even take advantage of the numb left hand by giving myself the perfect "stranger" because my head hurts too bad. 

Whew!


----------



## flint757

Did you see a doctor to make sure it isn't something like diabetes or did you injure yourself? If it just happened out of nowhere and you haven't seen a doctor go ASAP. You said you have a busted neck which could also point to a spinal cord injury when accompanied with numbness in extremities.


----------



## Ernesto

I appreciate your concern but I'd honestly rather die than attempt to deal with the US healthcare system again. It's profit motivated and I'm a broke, home free, and alone person. Even if they wanted to operate on my neck for free, which would be a miracle based upon past visits, where they just wanted to drug me, I've got nowhere to go and no one to take care of me during recovery, which could be up to six months. Unless some billionaire out there wants an indentured nerd servant and wants to cover the bills necessary to get me better, I'm just hoping to outlive my old dog and get rid of my possessions before I go, or end up tapping out. Been playing this game for five years now and it's getting old.


----------



## Mprinsje

It's so ....ing humid here that my strings are rusting from just looking at them.


----------



## Sumsar

Sh!t got even worse (regarding my previous post): Today the old leader of the Danish Peoples Party (bunch of racist f&cks who got 21% of the votes at the election) Pia Kjærsgaard was elected (by the parliament) as the chairman/president of the parliament. It is not a political role, basicly she is a moderator during debates and such, but it is also a somewhat public role serving as a representative of the nation on occations.
Why are 21% of my country stupid a$$holes who hate everyone that is just slightly "not white", and why is a racist b!tch like her going to represent my country?


----------



## flint757

Just in a real bad mood right now...


----------



## Allealex

I've been together with a girl for 4 years and a half.
Yesterday she told me she's been cheating on me for the last two months, and for all this time she always swore to me that I was the only guy in the world, and that she couldn't care less about the other guy.
I feel empty right now, I just can't bear this situation, I don't even believe how all of this can be real, I mean, how could she lie to my face like that?
I've always respected her and I gave her everything I could, and I can't believe this is happening to me right now, it's ridiculous, she meant the world to me, she told me that I meant the world to her, and now she's with someone else, and f*ck this hurts so f*cking bad, never felt this way before.
Do you wanna know what the worst thing is? I still love her like I used to before, I can't imagine a life without her, and I think that I would forgive her.
This is the most difficult thing I've ever done in my entire life, I just can't face the reality, it's impossible for me to think that she prefers someone else but the only thing I can do right now is accept the fact that I have to say goodbye to her, and I know that a big piece of my heart will go away with her, and it just sucks, it sucks BAD.
I'd rather be buried alive, life sucks.


----------



## Taylor

Had a migraine last night so I get to spend today, my only day off this week, dealing with the after effects (basically a really bad hangover). Goodbye plans for today!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Background:

At work I'm on a team 2 people deep. We *should* have somewhere in the ballpark of 4 people helping us, but we make 2 work. There's another team that *was* roughly 4 people deep. They *should* have easily had around 10 folks.

Now... Both my team AND this team have a deadline of July 31. I worked at home over the weekend for roughly 30 hours to get ahead on my project because I was asked if I had any bandwidth to "help out" on the other since their deadline is also coming up soon and they appear to be farther behind than I am.

The infuriating part:
One fourth of their team decided to literally QUIT a week ago. Another fourth of the original team put in their two weeks notice YESTERDAY. If you did your math right you'll have figured out that there are only two of them remaining on a team that requires roughly 8 - 10 people.

So as they're bringing myself and 3 other developers on (all of us are the SOLE developers on our respective projects meaning that we're literally needed elsewhere), one of the main developers on this project we're helping out with tells us... 



> Oh... By the way... I'm going to be on vacation stating July 23...



You WHAT?!  

We ALL have deadlines that week and this isn't even our project!


----------



## asher




----------



## MFB

I have a hinting suspicion that push is gonna come to shove at my job when this internship is over given I'm taking the extension and kind of telling them to .... off. I mean, they asked me two days ago, and I got the paperwork today that I can send over once it's authorized by HR with a proper signature and everything so I'm giving them a heads up at least; but they dropped the ball so badly on these first two weeks I really don't care anymore.

Here's how things have gone done:

I get the two week internship offer and say yes because I need it for school. I offer to put in a leave of absence to make things easier and I get told "no, just put in for all your normal shifts off and tell them what the deal is."

I put in for the shifts off due to school requirement and it gets denied because my boss has to personally approve it for some BS reason. HR never tells him there's a request like that in the system and he never checks so it's up in the air.

I tell my boss TO HIS FACE, that I put in a request and he says he'll talk to the HR that denied it and try to work something out. I come back a few days later for my shift, and he didn't talk to them at all, so now we're like, a few days away from me starting.

Start date changes from 22nd to thee 29th and theres no word on my approval so I call them and tell them we need to figure it out or I'm calling out for two weeks worth of shifts and it's tough ..... We get it squared away but they still couldnt get all my shifts taken care off so I'm stuck calling out for half of them anyways.

Bunch of fcktards.


----------



## asher




----------



## MFB

Luckily my internship has an open spot on marketing which uses my primary software (3DS Max) and the BIM/VDC/Engineering whom I currently work with is also losing someone soon so there's two openings - and I taught myself to use the software for the Engineering dept. (Revit) over like two days with a bunch of help from Digital Tutors and tutorials so I'm in good with their boss; so either way I'm pretty sure I'll be OK if I do get myself fired.

I'm also making one months worth of salary PER WEEK at this job so I'm good for ...3 months


----------



## Glass Cloud

Got a job interview finally and it's only about a ten minute drive. But my car doesn't have AC and it's almost 100 degrees out. ....ing wonderful.... Not to mention I gained some weight since I left my last job and all my dress shirts are incredibly tight.


----------



## The Q

Glass Cloud said:


> Got a job interview finally and it's only about a ten minute drive. But my car doesn't have AC and it's almost 100 degrees out. ....ing wonderful.... Not to mention I gained some weight since I left my last job and all my dress shirts are incredibly tight.



Take a change of clothes with you in the car. I know the feeling.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Glass Cloud said:


> Got a job interview finally and it's only about a ten minute drive. But my car doesn't have AC and it's almost 100 degrees out. ....ing wonderful.... Not to mention I gained some weight since I left my last job and all my dress shirts are incredibly tight.



Feeling you!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Finished my first half marathon run since February today 20 minutes (150 minutes total). Here's to hoping I can bring it down substantially by October.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because I have to change workplaces _again_.

After my first year here in Korea, I had to change schools I taught at because they were changing to a new hiring company (the company that finds English teachers for them). 

After two years at the two schools I had transferred to, I had to change again because of education budget cuts, which is why I currently teach at four different schools.

I was just told that, again because of budget cuts, I have to change schools, but this time mid-year (the Korean school year runs from March to January). I don't know exactly how many I'll be teaching at, just that it'll be at least two. That means in four years here, I'll have taught at at least nine different elementary schools.

F_u_ck developing a bond with my students, I guess.
F_u_ck having any continuity in my syllabus and lesson planning, I guess.
F_u_ck feeling any sort of stability in my job, I guess.
F_u_ck any semblance of my feelings ever being taken into consideration, I guess.

On top of all that, I went to see a Korean chick I have a thing for perform on Saturday. I thought we had been hitting it off well when we hung out before that. 
After the show, she introduced me to her new boyfriend. Hooray.

When it rains it pours, I suppose.

I need a drink so bad. I haven't had one since Novermber 2013, but it's not getting any easier to stay on the wagon.


----------



## asher

Sorry, dude..


OT: Woke up massively late again. I'm not supposed to be doing this any more.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude got offended by where I stopped my car to pick up my kid. Not another driver, but a guy on the sidewalk. Got mad that I told him I didn't care. 

Dude got offended by a shirt I was wearing, tried to spit a diatribe to me about it and when I started to walk away actually screamed that I had to come back and listen to him. I told him if my shirt offended him so bad he was a ....ing ...... 

Peopl are getting more and more lame the older I get, I swear to God. This country needs to get a grip.

The part where anything you say and/or do can 'offend' someone and they feel like they have a RIGHT to tell you about it needs to stop. I don't know when this trend started becoming so mainstream, but it's vapid as hell and I don't want it anymore.

Nothing bad happens to you when you get offended, remember? Get over yourself.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Grand Moff Tim said:


> F_u_ck developing a bond with my students, I guess.
> F_u_ck having any continuity in my syllabus and lesson planning, I guess.
> F_u_ck feeling any sort of stability in my job, I guess.
> F_u_ck any semblance of my feelings ever being taken into consideration, I guess.



Teaching isn't much better here...even in one school.


----------



## Ernesto

Allealex said:


> I've been together with a girl for 4 years and a half.
> Yesterday she told me she's been cheating on me for the last two months, and for all this time she always swore to me that I was the only guy in the world, and that she couldn't care less about the other guy.
> I feel empty right now, I just can't bear this situation, I don't even believe how all of this can be real, I mean, how could she lie to my face like that?
> I've always respected her and I gave her everything I could, and I can't believe this is happening to me right now, it's ridiculous, she meant the world to me, she told me that I meant the world to her, and now she's with someone else, and f*ck this hurts so f*cking bad, never felt this way before.
> Do you wanna know what the worst thing is? I still love her like I used to before, I can't imagine a life without her, and I think that I would forgive her.
> This is the most difficult thing I've ever done in my entire life, I just can't face the reality, it's impossible for me to think that she prefers someone else but the only thing I can do right now is accept the fact that I have to say goodbye to her, and I know that a big piece of my heart will go away with her, and it just sucks, it sucks BAD.
> I'd rather be buried alive, life sucks.



That part of your heart that died was like the part of a rehabbed heroine junkie that dies when he goes clean. Getting in that deep feels awesome, but is more destructive than anything. If you haven't read Sex at Dawn yet, I'd recommend reading it as quickly as possible. There's a free pdf link somewhere on the internets.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm mad at myself for deliberately trying to freak myself out...

It's 1am, and I have to be up at a semi-reasonable hour tomorrow, so why the f*ck did I feel like going and listening to Silencer... no sleep for me  Although it's not _quite _as terrifying as I remember. I'm in no great rush to repeat the experience though... it's such an unpleasant listen.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Divorce number 2 is underway. Honestly its more sadness because my kids have to go through this at such a young age, but it was inevitable in the end. That's what pisses me off the most because they're in the middle. 

I did everything I could but in the end I couldn't be happy continuing to live with her after 4.5 years. Time heals I know because I've beven through it once already. Just needed a small vent


----------



## Ernesto

MetalheadMC said:


> Divorce number 2 is underway. Honestly its more sadness because my kids have to go through this at such a young age, but it was inevitable in the end. That's what pisses me off the most because they're in the middle.
> 
> I did everything I could but in the end I couldn't be happy continuing to live with her after 4.5 years. Time heals I know because I've beven through it once already. Just needed a small vent



Gonna sound like a broken record here but read Sex at Dawn! It's not gospel but it sure gets one thinking about the disney, monogamy, marriage, slavery lie.

Kids are better off with happy separated parents than unhappily married ones. I'm betting you made the right choice.

Hope you feel better soon.


OT:
I'm mad right now, a little, because I'm trying to find an apprentice to come live for free, learn how to live for free, and learn how to build anything by helping me with a project that could provide sustainable transportation, power, and shelter to anyone with basic tool skills and the ability to follow instructions, and despite all efforts after 3 years, I still haven't found anyone.


----------



## chopeth

SUMMER


----------



## MetalheadMC

mdd0127 said:


> Gonna sound like a broken record here but read Sex at Dawn! It's not gospel but it sure gets one thinking about the disney, monogamy, marriage, slavery lie.
> 
> Kids are better off with happy separated parents than unhappily married ones. I'm betting you made the right choice.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks man. Yeah once everything is settled and I figure out how often I see my kids I'll be good. 

I'll check that book out. Never heard of it


----------



## russmuller

Right now I have a really sucky work schedule. 5AM - 2PM with Wednesday/Thursday off. We recently hired a few new people in my group, which meant that I'd get to change shifts. In the past 3 weeks, I've been told 3 different "new" schedules that I'm supposed to start in the next few weeks.

It makes it hard to plan my time off when my days off keep changing.


----------



## russmuller

Cooked food yesterday. Came home from work hoping to enjoy it; roommate ate all my leftovers without asking. >.<


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Ended a 6 year relationship tonight. .....


----------



## cheosamad21

Okay so maybe I'm over reacting here but I feel like I'm justified.

Last tuesday me and my friend went to six flags. Now we had been planning to go for about 3 weeks. It was just going to be us, but the day before he springs it on me that he wants to bring his new girlfriend along. I of course don't care as long as I don't have to pay for her entry (I get people in and pay for their tickets on my seasons pass discount) 

So Six Flags is a 2 hour drive from where we live and since me and him go once a month we use the drive to just chill, he plays his music, and we just talk. It's some of the only time I get to spend 1 on 1 with a friends. When we picked her up that morning to go immediately I'm just tuned out and they do their own private conversation the entire ride down. I just popped in my headphones and did my best to ignore it but it kinda bugged me. 

When we got there is when I started to get really pissed. The car ride was one thing, but the entire time we're walking around I'm just stuck third wheeling in silence as they chatter away and have no real interest in talking to me. Then after like 3 hours they just say 'we're gonna go to the car to grab something, meet us at such and such spot in like 30 minutes.' I say fine and they leave. I went on something and then went to the spot and they weren't there. They didn't come back for 2 hours. At this point I'm writhing and regret letting him bring her.

Now that they've come back from having sex in the car the day instantly falls back into the same pattern as before, except now ever chance they get they crack a new joke at me being single or having not slept with anyone in a few months ect. I took it in stride but having just come out of a really long 5 year relationship and the end of it was about as bad as it could get those jokes really hurt. 

After a few more hours they break off and leave me again and just say come to the car at 10 when it closes. This is around 5 in the afternoon. I just spend the rest of the 5 hours there riding roller coasters by myself and generally in a sort of pissy mood.

Come back to the car at 10 and hop in the drivers seat, plug in my aux chord and just start driving back. Here's what really pissed me off. They start messing around in the back seat WHILE I'M IN THE CAR TRYING TO DRIVE. All I could really do was just turn up my music louder and do my best to tune out the sounds but it made me feel sick to my stomach. It was just completely disrespectful and aggravating. After they were done they just went to sleep and I drove back in silence as they said my music would keep them awake. Drop them off at home and don't say anything and I just go home.

Now it's been about a week and my friends texts me IN DETAIL about what happened on the drive home rubbing it in my face trying to make me jealous and I flipped out on him saying that I felt it was inconsiderate and disrespectful and really pissed me off. He replies saying that I'm just over reacting and that if the roles where reversed he wouldn't care.

Am I just over reacting here or do you think I'm justified in my pissed offedness at this situation.

TLDR: Me and my friends went to six flags, he at the last second brought his girlfriend, they blew me off all day even leaving for hours at a time to have sex in the car, and then when I was driving home continued to fool around in the back seat with me in the car and then just went to sleep leaving me to drive in silence. Am I right to be pissed off or am I just over reacting here.


----------



## Demiurge

cheosamad21 said:


> TLDR: Me and my friends went to six flags, he at the last second brought his girlfriend, *they blew me off all day even leaving for hours at a time to have sex in the car, and then when I was driving home continued to fool around in the back seat with me in the car* and then just went to sleep leaving me to drive in silence. Am I right to be pissed off or am I just over reacting here.



In _your_ car? What the actual f*ck?! Then they had another go while you were there, driving them?

You are a saint for not leaving them there after the first incident or dropping them by the side of the road the second. Your buddy owes you for a freaking detail/upholstery shampoo job. It's one level of douche to be the "guy who treats his friends like crap once he gets a girlfriend", another to be the "guy who bangs somebody in a friend's bed/car/breakfast nook without offering some manner of compensation to said friend", and yet another to rub it in said friend's face. Good lord, people are terrible.


----------



## cheosamad21

Demiurge said:


> In _your_ car? What the actual f*ck?! Then they had another go while you were there, driving them?
> 
> You are a saint for not leaving them there after the first incident or dropping them by the side of the road the second. Your buddy owes you for a freaking detail/upholstery shampoo job. It's one level of douche to be the "guy who treats his friends like crap once he gets a girlfriend", another to be the "guy who bangs somebody in a friend's bed/car/breakfast nook without offering some manner of compensation to said friend", and yet another to rub it in said friend's face. Good lord, people are terrible.



Just to clarify. We took his car. Mine is being fixed right now. I just wouldn't give the key to leave me if it was my own car. Completely agree otherwise.


----------



## flint757

You should have made him drive. It would have alleviated at least the last situation. 

As far as a similar story, I stayed the night at my cousins a couple years ago and he invited one of his friends to hang along with his girlfriend. The place is pretty small and they slept in the living room. Not only could I hear them the entire night having sex, but my cousin told me his couch was pretty much ruined once he saw the mess after he got off work. 

Moral of the story: sex clouds people's judgement. 

That said, only a douche rubs it in other people's face, although I'm not surprised as the younger people are the douchier their behavior tends to be. My closest friends encourage me when I'm down, not dog pile. The only time we rag on each other is when our spirits are high and we're genuinely joking around.


----------



## Konfyouzd

If I hear the word "milestone" at work one more time... Or ONE more of these bitches tries suggesting I don't do sh!t here, I'm ripping someone's face off... That is all.

I work here, commute an hour and a half both ways and at the end of the day when I get home somehow I'm STILL working on some other sh!t for them and NOT CHARGING for it. 

Keep getting calls from other jobs. All seem like great opportunities but all seem like they're looking for a clone of whoever they're replacing because no one else knows that work like he/she did. 

They all have the same story: "We're having a really hard time filling this role..."

Oh re-he-heally? Maybe it's because our entire conversation has consisted of buzzwords and bullsh!t that has nothing to do with my capacity to solve new problems.

Goos fraba...


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm booty bothered because the brand new xbox 360 controller that I bought and had used perfectly fine for a couple weeks now suddenly refuses to be recognized by windows. Yayyyy...


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## The Q

tacotiklah said:


> I'm booty bothered because the brand new xbox 360 controller that I bought and had used perfectly fine for a couple weeks now suddenly refuses to be recognized by windows. Yayyyy...



Mine exhibited the same problem. Searching a bit on the net, found out that other people had the same problem and the solution was to RMA it.


----------



## The Q

Oh boy, am I pissed off or sad; can't tell.

Here goes: There is a music shop here in Thessaloniki, Greece called Liolios (it's the name of the owner; named as such since times forgotten). It's a whole 6-story building where the first 4 floors are the actual shop (and the last two are used by the owners as living space).

Unfortunately, an electrical fire broke out yesterday and one of the floors caught fire (the one with the keyboards and synths). In his attempt to deal with it, an employee lost his life; apparently he wasn't able to escape and the smoke was too much before help could arrive. His name was *Kostas Konsolakis*, a friend of mine and may he rests in peace.

I got to know him quite a bit since he was my go-to person whenever I needed to buy anything from there. He was super helpful, super friendly (something I cannot say for certain other employees there) and he was the reason I bought my EC-1000 from there instead of someplace else, like Thomann (the shop is the official distributor of ESP in Greece). He will be missed so much by every friend and customer there, though especially by his family who were waiting for him to visit them in their village home for their vacation after his shift would have been over.

I'm waiting to see if there's going to be an investigation and the shop owners are found at fault for not following safety rules. Beyond that, I got no words...


----------



## The Q

Konfyouzd said:


> If I hear the word "milestone" at work one more time... Or ONE more of these bitches tries suggesting I don't do sh!t here, I'm ripping someone's face off... That is all.
> 
> I work here, commute an hour and a half both ways and at the end of the day when I get home somehow I'm STILL working on some other sh!t for them and NOT CHARGING for it.
> 
> Keep getting calls from other jobs. All seem like great opportunities but all seem like they're looking for a clone of whoever they're replacing because no one else knows that work like he/she did.
> 
> They all have the same story: "We're having a really hard time filling this role..."
> 
> Oh re-he-heally? Maybe it's because our entire conversation has consisted of buzzwords and bullsh!t that has nothing to do with my capacity to solve new problems.
> 
> Goos fraba...



I feel you. Here's an idea that worked for me in the past: Do you fill a timesheet in your job? If yes, just stick it to their face and ask them what seems to be the problem and how you can improve, in the calmest voice possible. When they're going to mince their words and not be able to accuse you directly (provided of course that you're doing your part all this time), reply with something like "can I get back to work; I'm very busy".
If they propose an "improvement" that's completely unbased on reality, make sure to bring that fact up (e.g. "you are not working 8 hours/day" - "why? According to my timesheets as well as the door logs I work way more than 8h/d (especially if this is true").

I may be preaching to the choir and it's not my intention to sound didactic, but one of the most important lessons I got as a professional is that the direct approach works. But being direct is one thing; being offensive is another. People tend lose their grip if you confront them about baseless accusations backed with facts (and makes "victory" so much sweeter).


----------



## MetalheadMC

F*ck Kenny Chesney and his "there goes my life" song. Not the one I needed to hear right now but I did and it pissed me off 

I normally don't listen to country but it just happened to be on while I was channel surfing and couldn't turn it off


----------



## Konfyouzd

The Q said:


> I feel you. Here's an idea that worked for me in the past: Do you fill a timesheet in your job? If yes, just stick it to their face and ask them what seems to be the problem and how you can improve, in the calmest voice possible. When they're going to mince their words and not be able to accuse you directly (provided of course that you're doing your part all this time), reply with something like "can I get back to work; I'm very busy".
> If they propose an "improvement" that's completely unbased on reality, make sure to bring that fact up (e.g. "you are not working 8 hours/day" - "why? According to my timesheets as well as the door logs I work way more than 8h/d (especially if this is true").
> 
> I may be preaching to the choir and it's not my intention to sound didactic, but one of the most important lessons I got as a professional is that the direct approach works. But being direct is one thing; being offensive is another. People tend lose their grip if you confront them about baseless accusations backed with facts (and makes "victory" so much sweeter).



I've been here 5 years. They know what I do. At my annual review, the only thing they could tell me was how articulate I am. They had no suggestions on how to improve except that they didn't like that I'm not constantly bragging about my accomplishments here.

My team lead asked for a list of "milestones" for the search engine I work on. I put a lot of stuff under umbrella concepts because I assume that:

A. No one wants to read me go on and on about the mundane .... I do to fix errors
B. I don't really see every single teeny tiny thing I do as being significant enough to mention whether it eliminates a bug or not
C. I often eliminate bugs before the user ever gets to see them. To me, if the client isn't complaining, it means I'm doing my job.

I get comments constantly that they say it "looks like I'm not doing much" when people walk by. When I walk by my managers' offices, they don't appear to be doing a whole lot either. I don't just assume they never do anything... 

Further, the MOMENT anything happens with the search engine, what's the first cubicle to fill up with people complaining? MINE... So... What is it I don't do again?

They know... They just like to bother me and I'm not gonna deal with this bullsh!t much longer. If it's really a problem then why have I been here 5 years? He's been here for 3 freakin' weeks and thinks he knows everything.

Since he's come on, 3 of our best developers have straight up QUIT.

Yup... It's me...


----------



## The Q

Konfyouzd said:


> I've been here 5 years. They know what I do. At my annual review, the only thing they could tell me was how articulate I am. They had no suggestions on how to improve except that they didn't like that I'm not constantly bragging about my accomplishments here.
> 
> My team lead asked for a list of "milestones" for the search engine I work on. I put a lot of stuff under umbrella concepts because I assume that:
> 
> A. No one wants to read me go on and on about the mundane .... I do to fix errors
> B. I don't really see every single teeny tiny thing I do as being significant enough to mention whether it eliminates a bug or not
> C. I often eliminate bugs before the user ever gets to see them. To me, if the client isn't complaining, it means I'm doing my job.
> 
> I get comments constantly that they say it "looks like I'm not doing much" when people walk by. When I walk by my managers' offices, they don't appear to be doing a whole lot either. I don't just assume they never do anything...
> 
> Further, the MOMENT anything happens with the search engine, what's the first cubicle to fill up with people complaining? MINE... So... What is it I don't do again?
> 
> They know... They just like to bother me and I'm not gonna deal with this bullsh!t much longer. If it's really a problem then why have I been here 5 years? He's been here for 3 freakin' weeks and thinks he knows everything.
> 
> Since he's come on, 3 of our best developers have straight up QUIT.
> 
> Yup... It's me...



They sound like really classy bastards. The kind that you give 4 weeks notice instead of the standard 2, just to mess with them a tiny bit longer knowing they can't do anything to change the fact that you're leaving and it's too late to change one's mind.

I agree, enough is enough, find an exit and bid them goodbye.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's funny... 

One of the developers that left... He put in a month's notice. He told me he really wanted to try and see the effort through. They let him go after one and a half so he got fired rather than allowing him to quit. Oh and this is ONE WEEK before we're supposed to have this finished. And apparently he's hiring two more people to come on. How the hell are they going to get up to speed and help us finish this in 9 days if the team that pioneered this is as behind as they are and all but two of the originals have either quit or been fired? 

I'm interviewing now so hopefully things look up.

The office wasn't always like this though. This new batch of managers is just really really hungry to "make a name for themselves" it seems without really getting to know their staff. Not that I'm some special snowflake or something, but I feel like an effective manager would take more time to get to know what folks' strengths, weaknesses and obligations are. 

I signed paperwork obligating me to complete certain things on my own project by the same deadline as the project he's yanked me off my project to help complete. 

EDIT: That last sentence is ridiculous.


----------



## asher

When did you sign that...?


----------



## Konfyouzd

At the beginning of this month. 

Every year since I've been here we sign what they call a "project charter" (maybe they call it that other places too--no idea). It basically outlines the work they expect from me for that year and the deadlines by which each individual task is to be completed.

I signed our project charter about a week before this new manager started. Chances are he has no clue what's in that document or that it even exists.

EDIT: Started to go on a rant, but no... My blood pressure will thank me, for not thinking about this further I'm sure.


----------



## DeathChord

Konfyouzd said:


> At the beginning of this month.
> 
> Every year since I've been here we sign what they call a "project charter" (maybe they call it that other places too--no idea). It basically outlines the work they expect from me for that year and the deadlines by which each individual task is to be completed.
> 
> I signed our project charter about a week before this new manager started. Chances are he has no clue what's in that document or that it even exists.
> 
> EDIT: Started to go on a rant, but no... My blood pressure will thank me, for not thinking about this further I'm sure.



I know the feeling well, for me it's called a PMP and quite simply it is my business plan for the year. My Increase %, Promotions and Bonus are all based on my performance. I'm a team lead and we have been running without a manager for the past 6 months so I'm doing her job also. We have hired a new manager who has no clue what I have written nor any sense of my work ethic, corporate America at it's finest! 
On top of all that my Father passed away last week so the real reason I'm angry is that we can't cure cancer, yet someone is going to but my balls because I didn't deliver on a project until two days before deadline!

FTW and hand me a guitar , I have some anger to play.


----------



## Konfyouzd

What's crazy is I really wanted to be a gaming programmer but I heard they get it even worse. Maybe I should reconsider that.


----------



## ghostred7

Sitting here waiting for my 83 y/o mom to come back from finding out if she has breast cancer or not. Mad doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Konfyouzd said:


> At the beginning of this month.
> 
> Every year since I've been here we sign what they call a "project charter" (maybe they call it that other places too--no idea). It basically outlines the work they expect from me for that year and the deadlines by which each individual task is to be completed.
> 
> I signed our project charter about a week before this new manager started. Chances are he has no clue what's in that document or that it even exists.
> 
> EDIT: Started to go on a rant, but no... My blood pressure will thank me, for not thinking about this further I'm sure.



From what I'm reading, your job sounds terrible - it's making me reconsider the desire to do statistical programming (SAS) in the future.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Threatened to bust some stupid teenager for stealing other people's audio work, presets, patches, tones, etc. and claiming them as his/her own original work. The kid is now all over Facebook running his/her mouth and typing up completely made-up sh*t about me; but of course, I have the kid blocked so I can't see anything. And I can't defend myself (despite having evidence) because everyone wants to immediately feed the kid attention and I would rather keep the kid blocked. Not like anyone would believe me anyway. I guess this is libel?


----------



## russmuller

Microsoft Lync is the worst messaging program I've ever used. Seriously, I'd take ICQ from 1998 over this crap.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I remember that for the last like 2 or 3 months at my old job, getting online meetings to work in Lync was like pulling teeth.


----------



## russmuller

BlackMastodon said:


> I remember that for the last like 2 or 3 months at my old job, getting online meetings to work in Lync was like pulling teeth.



Seriously, it's just AWFUL! I have no idea why ANYONE thought this program was worth releasing. MS Communicator 2007 and Communicator Group Chat were waaaaay more effective.


----------



## Mprinsje

Gotta play a festival today but the weather is gonna be so bad that the government has issued a "weather code orange" which basically means that a storm's a brewin'


----------



## asher

Fvck fvck fvck fvck depression. And undiagnosed yet but highly likely sleep impairment.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

asher said:


> Fvck fvck fvck fvck depression. And undiagnosed yet but highly likely sleep impairment.



Add severe anxiety to that list and I'm with ya, man. Talk about a ....ty trifecta of issues to have.


----------



## MetalheadMC

^^^with you both. I don't really have the sleep impairment, but between the depression and anxiety, they usually drain me of my energy completely to where I'm always tired


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

G** D**** job, trying to code crap that i have absolutely squat for spec/instruction on, so i'm struggling in new (massive) application anyway, coupled with crap for instruction on what we actually need or good help on it, and i'm frustrated


----------



## flint757

MetalheadMC said:


> ^^^with you both. I don't really have the sleep impairment, but between the depression and anxiety, they usually drain me of my energy completely to where I'm always tired



Same since my birthday this month (mostly unrelated though ). I have zero motivation lately and am so down and out I'm thinking about turning down a cross country vacation just because I honestly don't feel like going (albeit amongst other things as well).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

For nearly two weeks I have been negotiating with a guy to secure a one-off custom guitar that I've been very dead set on purchasing. We came to an agreement and I have just been waiting for him to get me a quote on what it would cost to ship the guitar to me before I sent him the money.

Turns out he is selling the axe to another individual and isn't honoring our agreement in writing. Literally all he had to do was get me a shipping quote. Shady a*s motherf*cker...


----------



## asher

I've got anxiety stuff, but not quite to a diagnosed level?, and it's very wrapped up with the other stuff.



flint757 said:


> Same since my birthday this month (mostly unrelated though ). I have zero motivation lately and am so down and out I'm thinking about turning down a cross country vacation just because I honestly don't feel like going (albeit amongst other things as well).



IDK what the other reasons are, but you should go anyway. Change of pace can do a lot of good, even with other issues.


----------



## Nats

Lets turn this into a Lync bashing thread! We had something called Jabber before and it was flawless. We were then forced to switch to Lync which at first didn't work on the network here. The only way it'd work is if we VPN'd into it. Fine, no biggie I, and everyone else here, does that anyway to bypass the web filters. Even so, this POS still drops our connections a million ....ing times a day. What garbage. They finally have it working on the network so now we can IM the lead devs and not disturb them in person. Baby steps.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Divorce lawyers cost WAY too much!!


----------



## Taylor

Had to give up entertaining any thoughts of sleep last night, or more precisely this morning. Of course it's finals week for summer semester so the lack of sleep is all the more enjoyable  At least when the semester is over I'll have a month off and hopefully get to go hiking.


----------



## piggins411

I don't know if "mad" is the right word, but I just got a pretty intense electric shock from my laptop charger for some reason.


----------



## Steinmetzify

After a month where seriously ten people I knew died my wife's brother just got diagnosed with acute leukemia. What the .... is going on....it's not like we're all in our mid 60s or something....no one who died was over 40. WTF?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

steinmetzify said:


> After a month where seriously ten people I knew died my wife's brother just got diagnosed with acute leukemia. What the .... is going on....it's not like we're all in our mid 60s or something....no one who died was over 40. WTF?



Run for the hills, holmes.


----------



## Pav

I have my final class of the summer in a few hours, therefore it makes perfect sense that both of my printers would go down simultaneously the day before I have to print 10+ pages. Anyone with an HP printer ever ran into an issue where even with all-new ink cartridges, the printer won't print any black?


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

MetalheadMC said:


> ^^^with you both. I don't really have the sleep impairment, but between the depression and anxiety, they usually drain me of my energy completely to where I'm always tired



*HUGS* We'll *all* get through this, I swear!


----------



## Jarmake

I was pissed off when I woke up this morning. Don't know why. Just mad and pissed off as hell. There isn't even a reason for it. Fvck this sh!t.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jarmake said:


> I was pissed off when I woke up this morning. Don't know why. Just mad and pissed off as hell. There isn't even a reason for it. Fvck this sh!t.



Get some coffee. If that doesn't help, grab a beer.


----------



## Jarmake

Fat-Elf said:


> Get some coffee. If that doesn't help, grab a beer.



Nah, I don't drink coffee. I am even more pissed off now. I just asked my friend if he wanted to play together (he's a bass player) but he just came home from somewhere and is too tired. We haven't played together in 10 months or so, as he always seems to be too tired, away somewhere, or has drank couple of beers so he can't drive (the fact that I could drive to his place doesn't seem to be an option to him, since he's got a kid [so do ....ing I!]) or some .... like that. Well, .... that ...., if he doesn't want to play anymore (although he always says that we should get together and play) then be it.

Maybe I'll just get drunk tonight.


----------



## asher

MetalheadMC said:


> ^^^with you both. I don't really have the sleep impairment, but between the depression and anxiety, they usually drain me of my energy completely to where I'm always tired



The depression and the sleep issues have caused some serious, serious damage at my job. I'm rather on notice right now...


----------



## Taylor

asher said:


> The depression and the sleep issues have caused some serious, serious damage at my job. I'm rather on notice right now...





My issues haven't really affected my job yet, but I have a feeling that will soon change. My anxiety and depression keep getting worse, and that in turn screws over my sleep. It's to the point that it takes me 3 hours, on a good night, to fall asleep. Usually it's closer to 4 hours.


----------



## Steinmetzify

asher said:


> The depression and the sleep issues have caused some serious, serious damage at my job. I'm rather on notice right now...



Damn dude, can you take an Ambien or something?

Also, my 15 yr old daughter can't seem to understand 'data usage' to the extent that my phone bill is $543 this month. That's almost what I spent on my last guitar.

Her shizz just got cut off. Screw Snapchat.


----------



## asher

Idk isn't that stuff prescription?

I've got a consult with a sleep specialist but its not for another few weeks.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, it is...works like a charm though. Tried natural/homeopathic remedies? Valerian root or anything?


----------



## asher

No, haven't dicked around with any of that stuff. Is probably an apnea thing.


----------



## MetalheadMC

asher said:


> The depression and the sleep issues have caused some serious, serious damage at my job. I'm rather on notice right now...



I know the feeling bro. Myou depression is something serious right now. Im usually secluded from everyone at work, just because I can't really be around anyone. Plus I hate being the negative onE in the room, so if more than 2 or 3 people are in the room. I leave

I'm in the military and suicide is a BIG issue and I do talk to at least 2 people to let them know that's not in my future so in turn, they'll tell the more important people just so they know I'm not in that kind of danger. 

Best of luck on yours getting better bro. It is a small sigh of relief knowing there aRe others suffering similar sh!t, but I hope yours sorts itself out soon


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> For nearly two weeks I have been negotiating with a guy to secure a one-off custom guitar that I've been very dead set on purchasing. We came to an agreement and I have just been waiting for him to get me a quote on what it would cost to ship the guitar to me before I sent him the money.
> 
> Turns out he is selling the axe to another individual and isn't honoring our agreement in writing. Literally all he had to do was get me a shipping quote. Shady a*s motherf*cker...


UPDATE: so, it's been a few days, and this axe that I got screwed out of buying has JUST POPPED UP FOR SALE AGAIN by the guy who purchased it.

Here's the twist: he has it listed at nearly TWICE the price he bought it for.

I HATE GEAR FLIPPERS!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Back-to-back post. 

I F*CKING HATE GEAR-FLIPPERS. Their greed is ruining the gear exchanges and the used gear market. (A few other notable examples of gear-flippers come to mind.) Referring to my post right above, I wish that guy best of luck in getting the amount that he is asking. But F*CK...that has got me lit... Might be time to expose the flipper and screenshot (from the previous owner) what the flipper actually paid.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I have Lionel Ritchie's 'All Night Long' stuck in my head and it's been days now....please go away Lionel...


----------



## BucketheadRules

F*cking Apple, I hate them with a fiery burning passion.

My iTunes library, and the 64GB iPod Touch I synced it to, used to be a work of art... 5000 songs or thereabouts, everything labelled to perfection - the right artwork, the right years, track numbers, it was wonderful (sounds dumb but it made me happy to have everything so neatly laid out). Then in about February, I opened it and for no reason at all, without me having done anything, THE WHOLE THING WAS GONE. Vanished off the face of the earth with no way of getting it back.

I was absolutely f*cking fuming and didn't even bother rebuilding it, I just used Windows Media Player instead and avoided ever plugging my iPod into my computer for fear of everything being deleted off it - until very recently. I'm going on holiday soon and want my iPod to have some new music on it. So I've spent the last few days (it's taken hours and hours) rebuilding my library and getting it to be the burnished specimen of perfection it once was. Tonight I finally got it to that stage and decided to plug my iPod in to sync it... BIG mistake.

It started the sync then decided it didn't have enough space, which is ridiculous. The iPod had about 15GB of free space on it with the old library on there, and I only added a few hundred more songs - should have only been another two or three GB used up, I'd have guessed. But apparently I need to find a whole 32 F*CKING GIGABYTES of space on it... what? Why? HOW?

So I hastily cancelled the sync, then unplugged my iPod... then checked it. All the music that used to be on there is still there, but if I click on it? Nothing plays. NOT A SOUND.

So I'm in no-man's-land. My old library is gone forever because it doesn't even work on my iPod any more... and my new library apparently doesn't fit. And all of this would have been so much easier if Apple's software actually worked properly and hadn't arbitrarily deleted all my music in the first place. And if their software didn't operate like a little walled garden that only lets you do things in a very specific way, I might not have to jump through so many f*cking hoops just to make the damn thing work the way I want it to.

Apple, you are c*nts, I hate you and I would gladly set fire to the bastards responsible for programming iTunes.


----------



## neurosis

BucketheadRules said:


> F*cking Apple, I hate them with a fiery burning passion.
> 
> My iTunes library, and the 64GB iPod Touch I synced it to, used to be a work of art... 5000 songs or thereabouts, everything labelled to perfection - the right artwork, the right years, track numbers, it was wonderful (sounds dumb but it made me happy to have everything so neatly laid out). Then in about February, I opened it and for no reason at all, without me having done anything, THE WHOLE THING WAS GONE. Vanished off the face of the earth with no way of getting it back.
> 
> I was absolutely f*cking fuming and didn't even bother rebuilding it, I just used Windows Media Player instead and avoided ever plugging my iPod into my computer for fear of everything being deleted off it - until very recently. I'm going on holiday soon and want my iPod to have some new music on it. So I've spent the last few days (it's taken hours and hours) rebuilding my library and getting it to be the burnished specimen of perfection it once was. Tonight I finally got it to that stage and decided to plug my iPod in to sync it... BIG mistake.
> 
> It started the sync then decided it didn't have enough space, which is ridiculous. The iPod had about 15GB of free space on it with the old library on there, and I only added a few hundred more songs - should have only been another two or three GB used up, I'd have guessed. But apparently I need to find a whole 32 F*CKING GIGABYTES of space on it... what? Why? HOW?
> 
> So I hastily cancelled the sync, then unplugged my iPod... then checked it. All the music that used to be on there is still there, but if I click on it? Nothing plays. NOT A SOUND.
> 
> So I'm in no-man's-land. My old library is gone forever because it doesn't even work on my iPod any more... and my new library apparently doesn't fit. And all of this would have been so much easier if Apple's software actually worked properly and hadn't arbitrarily deleted all my music in the first place. And if their software didn't operate like a little walled garden that only lets you do things in a very specific way, I might not have to jump through so many f*cking hoops just to make the damn thing work the way I want it to.
> 
> Apple, you are c*nts, I hate you and I would gladly set fire to the bastards responsible for programming iTunes.



This happened to me when moving tot he US. I had one of the large iPods and doing a Mac OS update the entire library on iTunes went to ..... First it was unhooked, then it was erased. 

I learned my lesson and rebuilt the thing in a separate hard drive. I also set the sync to manual since automatic will sometimes glitch and create problems as it seems to want to keep consistency between what is on the iPod or iPhone and the computer. As soon as you run out of space or both devices contain different backups chaos ensues. 

If you think you still have space on the device you are trying to synch but it is not filling it up correctly check if you have a partition or need to repair that disk. I have had iPods that needed to be flashed back to factory default to work properly again. An IPod is really just a hard drive. So just take disk utility or whatever you use and defragment it. Then just synch it manually... it will give you control and save you a few headaches. I don't let the computer do anything automatically. Who knows what logic these things apply.


----------



## asher

ITunes is awful awful awful awful software.

Sorry bud


----------



## BucketheadRules

I've restored the iPod to remove everything from it, and started the sync again. That's removed all my apps too, and it's an old iPod so I don't know if the updated apps will even work when I re-download them. Anyway, the sync seemed to be working... then I left the room, and by the time I got back my computer had hibernated, rendering the entire hour I've just spent syncing everything a total waste of time. It's now nearly two in the morning and I've got work at eight, followed by playing two shows in the afternoon and evening. I really could have done without spending the night doing this.

I'm going to bed now (without any music in my ears, of course)... I'm hoping for a stress-induced heart attack to kill me in my sleep and spare me the misery of having to sort all this sh*t out at a later date.


----------



## Kobalt

Sounds like your encoding/compression settings might have been altered, if for no suspecting reason your library doesn't all fit into your iPod.

Might want to check your settings for what kind of compression and bitrate settings iTunes encodes your songs into your iPod. AAC @ 128kbps is plenty enough for an iPod, in my opinion.

I hope it helps.


----------



## neurosis

BucketheadRules said:


> I've restored the iPod to remove everything from it, and started the sync again. That's removed all my apps too, and it's an old iPod so I don't know if the updated apps will even work when I re-download them. Anyway, the sync seemed to be working... then I left the room, and by the time I got back my computer had hibernated, rendering the entire hour I've just spent syncing everything a total waste of time. It's now nearly two in the morning and I've got work at eight, followed by playing two shows in the afternoon and evening. I really could have done without spending the night doing this.
> 
> I'm going to bed now (without any music in my ears, of course)... I'm hoping for a stress-induced heart attack to kill me in my sleep and spare me the misery of having to sort all this sh*t out at a later date.



Try not to sweat it man. I think we all know how frustrating machines can be. I would say... just leave it until later in the weekend. I have zero patience for things like this so I have decided to stop myself in the middle of it and move on to avoid anger attacks. 

If you have an old iPod and you are using the latest itunes I think that might be the problem there since Apple stops supporting their older software and hardware after a couple of versions. 

But I am almost sure it was the disk being screwed and needing a repair. 

Why do you need everything in the iPod? Why not manually frag and drop the stuff you really dig and leave it at that? Hope you have a great weekend despite this incident. I gave up on the iPods and since I got a Samsung phone restricted myself to only a few albums to avoid using another infernal management software.


----------



## russmuller

Annual Review Self-Evaluation: BULL$#!T!!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

neurosis said:


> Try not to sweat it man. I think we all know how frustrating machines can be. I would say... just leave it until later in the weekend. I have zero patience for things like this so I have decided to stop myself in the middle of it and move on to avoid anger attacks.
> 
> If you have an old iPod and you are using the latest itunes I think that might be the problem there since Apple stops supporting their older software and hardware after a couple of versions.
> 
> But I am almost sure it was the disk being screwed and needing a repair.
> 
> Why do you need everything in the iPod? Why not manually frag and drop the stuff you really dig and leave it at that? Hope you have a great weekend despite this incident. I gave up on the iPods and since I got a Samsung phone restricted myself to only a few albums to avoid using another infernal management software.



Well I should update - got it sorted, I think.

Restored the iPod to factory settings, which wiped everything off it. That left me able to import the new library, which is now on there in its entirety (and is also backed up on my hard drive). Then I managed to re-install some of my apps, which was a little difficult because my iPod is really really old and runs on iOS 5, which isn't supported any more. I was able to download the last compatible version of the apps though, so I have those back.

So I still utterly loathe Apple, but at least everything's working as it should again.

Anyway, to get this back on track... my employers are currently boiling my piss with furious intensity. I've written them a letter. Not resigning, more's the pity, but giving formal notice that I'm going to be absent next weekend due to a family holiday booked at short notice - which I've told them about but they've given me no end of grief about it. It's a long story which I can't be bothered to go into right now, but effectively it's beyond my control, I've tried to resolve the situation properly, the managers are being sh*ts and I want to have something in writing to cover my ass just in case.

I've been told that I'll probably end up with a warning for misconduct over this whole situation, which seems ridiculous to me... and it's been hinted at that I could even lose my job over it. It's two f*cking shifts, and I've given them as much notice as possible. I utterly loathe my job and I desperately want out, but I have no other source of income and I really can't afford to lose it right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought a $450 graphics card and can't get it working.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> Bought a $450 graphics card and can't get it working.



RMA.


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> RMA.



Not really sure what that is and I guess it only works in US. The store I bought it only allows refunds if the product is unused which is a pretty common practice here. But I don't really care. Looks like I have to build a completely new pc after all.


----------



## vilk

Really? I mean, obviously you can't return used goods on a whim, but generally any product has a warranty that covers product determined to be defective. Usually you'll have to send it to the OEM (not the distributor where you bought it, only after getting a* R*eturn *M*aterials *A*uthorization) and they'll inspect it, and if it's a bad one they'll send you out a new one. You're just stuck waiting for it all to happen, which sucks. If that's really not the case in Finland then what incentive is there to put cost into quality control?


----------



## Fat-Elf

vilk said:


> Really? I mean, obviously you can't return used goods on a whim, but generally any product has a warranty that covers product determined to be defective. Usually you'll have to send it to the OEM (not the distributor where you bought it, only after getting a* R*eturn *M*aterials *A*uthorization) and they'll inspect it, and if it's a bad one they'll send you out a new one. You're just stuck waiting for it all to happen, which sucks. If that's really not the case in Finland then what incentive is there to put cost into quality control?



Yeah, I mean of course you can send a faulty product to the manufacturer free of charge but I'm not really sure if the gpu is faulty so I wouldn't really want to send it anywhere if it turns out to be working just fine.


----------



## stevexc

I have to have a report for work done by Thursday morning. I got the deadline pushed back to Thursday because I've got meetings most of today, so I was going to do a lot of the work tomorrow.

Turns out the piece of software I need to generate the data for that report is gonna be down all day tomorrow...


----------



## USMarine75

BucketheadRules said:


> F*cking Apple, I hate them with a fiery burning passion.
> 
> My iTunes library, and the 64GB iPod Touch I synced it to, used to be a work of art... 5000 songs or thereabouts, everything labelled to perfection - the right artwork, the right years, track numbers, it was wonderful (sounds dumb but it made me happy to have everything so neatly laid out). Then in about February, I opened it and for no reason at all, without me having done anything, THE WHOLE THING WAS GONE. Vanished off the face of the earth with no way of getting it back.
> 
> I was absolutely f*cking fuming and didn't even bother rebuilding it, I just used Windows Media Player instead and avoided ever plugging my iPod into my computer for fear of everything being deleted off it - until very recently. I'm going on holiday soon and want my iPod to have some new music on it. So I've spent the last few days (it's taken hours and hours) rebuilding my library and getting it to be the burnished specimen of perfection it once was. Tonight I finally got it to that stage and decided to plug my iPod in to sync it... BIG mistake.
> 
> It started the sync then decided it didn't have enough space, which is ridiculous. The iPod had about 15GB of free space on it with the old library on there, and I only added a few hundred more songs - should have only been another two or three GB used up, I'd have guessed. But apparently I need to find a whole 32 F*CKING GIGABYTES of space on it... what? Why? HOW?
> 
> So I hastily cancelled the sync, then unplugged my iPod... then checked it. All the music that used to be on there is still there, but if I click on it? Nothing plays. NOT A SOUND.
> 
> So I'm in no-man's-land. My old library is gone forever because it doesn't even work on my iPod any more... and my new library apparently doesn't fit. And all of this would have been so much easier if Apple's software actually worked properly and hadn't arbitrarily deleted all my music in the first place. And if their software didn't operate like a little walled garden that only lets you do things in a very specific way, I might not have to jump through so many f*cking hoops just to make the damn thing work the way I want it to.
> 
> Apple, you are c*nts, I hate you and I would gladly set fire to the bastards responsible for programming iTunes.


 
Been there... my ipad required a restore, because it wouldn't sync to my itunes library anymore. I had done it before with no problem. I backed it up, but when I did the restore somehow all my backups were gone from icloud and from my macbook. So I lost pictures, game progress, and most importantly all of my 3 years of medschool notes on iannotate.

So, this does indeed pretty much cover my feelings towards Apple --> "Apple, you are c*nts, I hate you and I would gladly set fire to the bastards responsible for programming iTunes"


----------



## russmuller

It's monsoon season here in Arizona. A storm rolled in just before my lunch break (I work EARLY). For lunch I had intended to grab myself a flavored coffee, but after I strolled out to my car through some strong wind and moderate rain, I discovered that I have a flat tire. C'est la vie.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Woke up with a headache. Wanted to test out my new pickups but I left the band room an unworkable mess last night/this morning. I get my teeth drilled in a few hours


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I freaking hate insomnia. It's a recuring thing in my life. This time, I had it for 2 whole weeks, then 3 good nights of sleep and now it's back. Usually I'll fall asleep around 4 or 5 in the morning. Melatonin pills don't work. Most tips people give me are to help me relax. I don't have a problem relaxing, I have problems falling asleep.

I should really go see a doctor about it.


----------



## asher

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## MetalheadMC

My damn 2007 jeep cherokee needs a new tipm. It's basically the brain of the vehicle. 

Just happens to be a faulty system from the manufacturer, so if they can't replace it under a recall then I'm SOL

Let's see, divorce, no money, got to move, and may not have a vehicle much longer...AAAAHHHH!


----------



## SeditiousDissent

In exactly 12 hours, my summer break is over. We have to report to work in the morning. This is my 9th year teaching and the end of summer never gets any easier. This is going to sound bad, but thankfully I won't have any kids until the 24th.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Wife


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Boss


----------



## MetalheadMC

Pizza delivery driver. 2 f&#363;cking hours because they couldn't find my house...
Lucky for her she was cute


----------



## Jzbass25

MetalheadMC said:


> Pizza delivery driver. 2 f&#363;cking hours because they couldn't find my house...
> Lucky for her she was cute



2 hours damn! 

I felt bad for this chinese delivery girl, my driveway is hard to find and we were waiting for the food when we hear "screeeech, BANG!" and I jokingly go, "Well there's the food." Well there was the food, the girl saw the drive too late and slammed on the brakes and then got rear ended.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Jzbass25 said:


> 2 hours damn!
> 
> I felt bad for this chinese delivery girl, my driveway is hard to find and we were waiting for the food when we hear "screeeech, BANG!" and I jokingly go, "Well there's the food." Well there was the food, the girl saw the drive too late and slammed on the brakes and then got rear ended.



 sucks for her

It was a few years ago right after I loved to the house I'm in now, and the pizza driver got lost like 3 miles away because I live in actual BFE, and my address and road are so new, they don't always show up on gps.

Well he got lost on another dirt road, went to turn around and backed into this big ass ditch. So i had to go meet him, pay him and leave him in the ditch. I give him a little tip because that was probably his last delivery for the night


----------



## asher

Ridiculous lowballs.


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> Ridiculous lowballs.


I tell you hwut, I give you 14 bucks and this here pack of gum for that there fancy geetar of yers.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

asher said:


> Ridiculous lowballs.



One bag of rice _and_ my best goat


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> One bag of rice _and_ my best goat



Stop talking sense. An excellent goat commands a price...


----------



## MoshJosh

Having one of those days where no matter what I play, or how I practice the sound coming out of my guitar is like someone sharting into the pickups!!!


----------



## MetalheadMC

MoshJosh said:


> Having one of those days where no matter what I play, or how I practice the sound coming out of my guitar is like someone sharting into the pickups!!!



Those days suck. When this happens to me, I tend to take aday or 2 off from playing to help come back to a fresh mind and ears. Good luck


----------



## asher

MetalheadMC said:


> Those days suck. When this happens to me, I tend to take aday or 2 off from playing to help come back to a fresh mind and ears. Good luck



This is good advice.

Unless you can focus on something specific (I'm just going to work on this technique or something, sound be damned), don't force it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm mad because alcohol has ruined my life....


----------



## MetalheadMC

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm mad because alcohol has ruined my life....



Sorry to hear that. Alcohol has made a major impact on my life also. I hope everything works out for you brother


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I hope everything works out for you, too -- no laughing matter.


----------



## Hajtosek

Since June i have no power supply for my POD HD300, because my friend forget to fix it.


----------



## asher

Was running late to work this morning so I got ambitious judging a parking spot, because I was in a rush.

With predictable results


----------



## Electric Wizard

I just used up all my towels trying to soak up literally at least a gallon of rainwater. I just washed all of my towels this afternoon because this already happened once over the weekend. I don't even understand, it's like somebody is sitting out there with a bucket dumping it in because it pours in all at once...

It's 90 degrees in here and now I have to have my fan pointed at my rug, and am too afraid to sleep with the windows open. I am so ....ing rustled right now.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I so want a V shaped guitar with a maple neck and realized no brand makes one.


----------



## neurosis

OmegaSlayer said:


> I so want a V shaped guitar with a maple neck and realized no brand makes one.



Neck or fretboard?

If it's the neck ESP has made quiet a few you could try to find used.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Every time I turn a corner online (specifically Facebook), I receive hate merely for owning a customized Strandberg. It's f*cking retarded. I can't even count the number of times that it has happened.

I make a post in one of the audio engineer groups or offer advice in one of the ERG-related groups on Facebook, and someone will ALWAYS comment: "don't listen to him, he owns a Strandberg," or even something along the lines of: "he owns a Strandberg, so he must be a douche".

I just had a potential client message me for graphic design service. Our conversation was brief and to the point, and then when I quoted him the price and my terms, he said: "Sorry I can't buy Strandbergs every goddamn day". Completely unrelated and uncalled for.

It is utterly pathetic when people work themselves up into a frenzy with envy and jealousy over gear that they see in a picture on Facebook, and then they proceed to fallaciously attack or insult an individual FOR NO REASON other than they want to vent their jealousy or attempt to discredit the individual who owns nicer gear. Bro, I get it, your ego is hurting because I have a nicer guitar and you don't...but come on...GROW UP. ACT MATURE. THERE ARE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS IN LIFE.

I'm absolutely f*cking sick of this sh*t.


----------



## asher

wtf?


----------



## flint757

You post about a lot of confrontations. Are you certain you aren't more aggressive or abrasive with people (or anything else that can set someone off) than you realize? Not trying to be condescending, but recently I had realized something similar about myself where lately I've been a bit more negative and I didn't realize to what extent until everyone had the exact same grievances against me. After I realized that it just sort of clicked and I was able to manage how I represent myself better. 

You've posted in here a couple time also claiming to have started situations because you didn't agree with what they were saying or doing. That can often be misinterpreted as being snobby or a nosy-body. Perhaps the guitar has nothing to do with it at all and your just rubbing people the wrong way. I'm not saying this to be an ass or even saying that I'm right (hell if I know ), but it's something worth considering as if it is the case its just going to keep happening and that sucks trust me.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

flint757 said:


> Not trying to be condescending, but recently I had realized something similar about myself where lately I've been a bit more negative and I didn't realize to what extent until everyone had the exact same grievances against me. After I realized that it just sort of clicked and I was able to manage how I represent myself better.


Hmm...good words. I'll look into it. But you have to understand the situation: these are just random events where I'll be doing something like answering a question or giving advice (when it is publicly asked for), and then someone eventually down the chain will pop up with a comment like what I said above. ^ There legitimately would be no reason for my reply to be even remotely misinterpreted as aggressive or abrasive because it's not in the context. Also, I don't post much in the groups and such compared here. (Here you retain anonymity unless you actually know the person posting.)


----------



## asher

To be honest, flint's thought has crossed my mind also, although this does sound rather extreme, even for that...


----------



## MFB

I don't know if mad is the right word, more just like "Aw, I didn't really want this to happen but I can't change it," right now.

I've been shaving my head since 2012, gradually going shorter and shorter. For about the past year and a half I've been rocking a #1, as it's still a little bit of hair but not totally gone and exposing my scalp. Welp, I forgot to but the head back on the razor when I was doing one last touch-up and bam - went in with straight razor to the dome. And it was like, the very fvcking top of my head which meant I had to go over the whole thing down to a 0.


----------



## flint757

This is why I always go somewhere to cut my hair no matter how simple.


----------



## MFB

flint757 said:


> This is why I always go somewhere to cut my hair no matter how simple.



I've come close to doing it a few times but always caught myself. This one slipped by because I was literally done and packing everything up then noticed the slight height difference and thought, "I might as well take care of it." No one else but me would've noticed the length but I just had to tempt the fates.


----------



## flint757

TV stopped working correctly and a conflict between my friend and his wife has left me out $100 AND his wife is no longer going to help me with something business related. Today has been a total .... day.


----------



## MetalheadMC

flint757 said:


> TV stopped working correctly and a conflict between my friend and his wife has left me out $100 AND his wife is no longer going to help me with something business related. Today has been a total .... day.



That sucks bro. I would think it would be best to discuss it with your friend rather than her


----------



## flint757

I have. The dispute is between the two of them though so not much I can do there. She's just mad so she doesn't want anything to do with me since I'm his friend and in her mind a part of the problem. As for the $100 there's nothing I can do about it. Instead of getting paid back all at once I'll just have to get paid back over a longer period of time in small amounts. If I can't manage to fix my tv I could really use that money for the repair though. What really sucks about all this is more just the timing. Just yesterday I paid off a credit card completely and put a large payment on another. I figured it'd be okay since I have a job coming up and he was going to pay me back the money he owed. Now I don't know what I'm going to do. I'll push through either way I guess...


----------



## Church2224

Back at school today, and I am already hating it! Woo hoo!


----------



## MetalheadMC

My jeep may be repossessed in the very near future because NOW they have a problem with me paying extra in late fees after over a year


----------



## Slunk Dragon

My creative energy is just not there, today. Usually I'll listen to something, watch something, or read something, and my mind just catapults. But this week, I don't know why it's been so tricky. I ....ing hate it, and I hope it's just because of exhaustion.


----------



## flint757

flint757 said:


> TV stopped working correctly and a conflict between my friend and his wife has left me out $100 AND his wife is no longer going to help me with something business related. Today has been a total .... day.



Update on this situation:

TV after multiple attempts to fix it just started working again on its own. I guess the HDMI ports wanted a break for a bit. IDK.

She's calmed down considerably as well and things seem to be back on track.


----------



## cheosamad21

I don't know if mad is the right word as opposed to annoyed but my Iphone got ruined last night and I can't afford a new one so that's pretty frustrating.


----------



## TedEH

Started hearing some weird clunking noises in my car (it's not the best car in the world: it's just a Tribute), realized this morning that the part that the suspension bolts onto has rusted entirely through on the passenger side in the back. It's attached to nothing and bangs into the roof of the wheel well (which is technically now a hole leading into the back of the car) every time I hit a small bump. I'm not a car person, but it sounds expensive to fix.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My car has been out of commission the past few days.


----------



## flint757

I'm just really stressed out. It's to the point where I'm either going to end up doing something really stupid or have a heart attack. I have to worry about my niece, my mom, my aunt, my dads upstart business, my moms job, my job, school, my business ventures. It's all beginning to just be too much. Part of my family drives me crazy and my mom is getting screwed left and right by her job all in the name of a bottom line that isn't even at risk in the first place (Yay capitalism and greed! ). I'm feeling stressed out for her since she's taking care of my niece and getting shat on by her boss. I'm the only one who can help pick up the pieces as well which is just more weight on my shoulders and the stress that comes with it. Everyone's always unloading their problems on me as well and I'm a sympathetic soul so I tend to feel what they feel when I'm being told about peoples bad day. If I wasn't a rational, well put together individual I'd have already ended it all with a bullet to the head. 


Oh, and my TV was just kidding when it decided to start working. It's still broke as well.


----------



## asher

I legit thought it was the weekend as all my alarms were going off this morning and ignored them...


----------



## Pav

asher said:


> I legit thought it was the weekend as all my alarms were going off this morning and ignored them...



Today is tuesday. Don't ignore them, you'll be late for work.


----------



## asher

Pav said:


> Today is tuesday. Don't ignore them, you'll be late for work.



I realized that.

After I woke up later because I'd turned them off.


----------



## russmuller

The music player on the latest iOS update infuriates me. My playlists used to repeat, but now if I'm using my car's controls to go forward or back and I get to the top or bottom of a playlist, it just stops. If I tell it to play again, it picks music at random.

First world problems.


----------



## asher

russmuller said:


> iOS



found your problem


----------



## ghostred7

russmuller said:


> The music player on the latest iOS update infuriates me. My playlists used to repeat, but now if I'm using my car's controls to go forward or back and I get to the top or bottom of a playlist, it just stops. If I tell it to play again, it picks music at random.
> 
> First world problems.


I stay up to the latest iOS releases on my 5s and have NEVER had this problem...even in the very problematic Mazda NB1 head unit. I've had equal success via my head unit on Android, iOS, Blackberry OS ....all with the exact same results: they work as expected.


----------



## TedEH

I find the latest iOS update sometimes randomly stops in the middle of a song and skips to the next one without any warning.

On an unrelated note, I found a great deal for a new car: it was something similar to what I had before but newer, less mileage etc., the price was great for what it was- but I got sidetracked 'cause I had to do bunch of family errands at the last minute and by the time I was able to finally go look at the car it had already been sold.


----------



## russmuller

ghostred7 said:


> I stay up to the latest iOS releases on my 5s and have NEVER had this problem...even in the very problematic Mazda NB1 head unit. I've had equal success via my head unit on Android, iOS, Blackberry OS ....all with the exact same results: they work as expected.



This isn't even really utilizing the car as a head unit, I'm just streaming the audio bluetooth over Air Play. I can play/pause and fwd/back, and that's it. I'm wondering if this update wiped out my preferences to have playlists repeat, but my computer is packed for moving so I can't exactly plug it in to check.

And since I'm in this thread... my boss is a jerk who is hated by everyone in our department. He's not dumb, but he's a terrible manager. He should not be working with people.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

A girl I really, really had a thing for just told me she couldn't do a relationship because she's asexual.

And hitting on one of my friends.


----------



## stevexc

Goddam GP5. YOU'RE A MACHINE HOW CAN YOU GET OFF TIME.

Seriously. It's not like there were an excessive number of tracks (I'm talking 6 or 7). Or that my PC isn't powerful enough because it DEFINITELY is.

Yet still, SOMEHOW, notes will decide "OH HEY I DON'T NEED TO STOP RINGING" and the drum track will have a seizure and the whole thing will just .... the bed.

And yet I'd still rather deal with that than GP6 or TuxGuitar.

I should just code my own tab player...


pfft.


----------



## MetalheadMC

jarvncaredoc said:


> A girl I really, really had a thing for just told me she couldn't do a relationship because she's asexual.
> 
> And hitting on one of my friends.




Well don't have a relationship with her. Just propose some good  and enjoy it for the time being


----------



## Fat-Elf

Started at a new school yesterday and I already hate it. Two days have passed and I still haven't talked to anyone in my class and every passing day it just becomes more difficult as people start to form their own groups.


----------



## MetalheadMC

My soon to be ex wife's car blew a head gasket and it's going to cost $1800. Plus I need to find someone willing to watch my dogs for about a month or so, so I can move out of my house now. 

Plus my jeep is on the fritz supposedly


----------



## russmuller

I helped my new girlfriend move in to her new apartment 2 weeks ago (on the 2nd floor, in the desert, in the middle of the summer). I'm moving into the same complex this weekend, and suddenly at the last minute she's going to have to work on my move-in day.


----------



## cheosamad21

I think one of the 8 billion sluts my room mate brings home stole my van keys.


----------



## MetalheadMC

cheosamad21 said:


> I think one of the 8 billion sluts my room mate brings home stole my van keys.



Damn I hope not brother.

It happened to a buddy of mine. His roommate brought a chick over while my friend was gone, and when her dude went to work she had someone come over and get his flat screen tvs, other electronics, and his damn Tim Tebow chocolate bar. He was awkwardly pissed over the chocolate bar


----------



## cheosamad21

MetalheadMC said:


> Damn I hope not brother.
> 
> It happened to a buddy of mine. His roommate brought a chick over while my friend was gone, and when her dude went to work she had someone come over and get his flat screen tvs, other electronics, and his damn Tim Tebow chocolate bar. He was awkwardly pissed over the chocolate bar



I hope that person went to jail.


----------



## MetalheadMC

cheosamad21 said:


> I hope that person went to jail.



She did not sadly. They couldn't actually pin her to anything, but my buddy had the serial numbers to the tvs and insured also. He found his electronics at various pawn shops in the area. The Tebow chocolate bar was never recovered


----------



## Kobalt

Car door window popped out of the rail around midnight, just spent an hour disassembling the door to pop it back in, in pitch black...

BAAAAH!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Brother and I left our band, which consisted of us and 4 of our friends.
We left for 3 reasons big reasons.

1. We got in a lot of arguments or dumb band related stuff and didn't want to sour any of our relationships any further, so we wanted to preserve our friendships

2. We didn't like the way the other guys ran the band, what they prioritized, namely the vocalist, who was busy setting up pre-orders for 100 band shirts and a music video when we hadn't even produced an album

3. My brother and I wrote and were recording the album, guitars, drum programming, bass, vocal patterns and lyrics, and put a lot of work into it. When it came time to track vocals, our vocalist always wanted to change the lyrics or the patterns, and we didn't like the way it was going to turn out. I mean, if you wrote a book, would you want someone else to write the last chapter?

Well so we decided to do the album ourselves, my brother and I, with some session vocalist. We wrote all the songs, and had never put out an official release, so we felt we were being fair in allowing them to keep the name, the logo, the $100+ band fund, the shirts and merch, the album art, all that, and we only take what we 100% contributed ourselves.

Instead of just moving on and trying to find someone else to do guitars, this guy is now whining and already trying to ruining our friendships with some of the other band members. We were all friends at one point, and I don't see why this needs to happen.

Infuriating to think I've already lost one of my good friends because of this, and he's trying to make me lose more.


----------



## Unburdened

Undergraduate and graduate educations cost entirely too much in the USA right now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spent 4 days working on a track. Had some good (for me anyway) riffs, rain, drums, some cello and some bass. Just needed to polish it and mix it, maybe redo one track of guitar. Was working and I dug it. 

....in computer decided to restart and I hadn't shut down Reaper or saved it because I was still working on it last night at about 1. Lost the whole thing and I'm way too irked to start over. Mother. ....er.


----------



## asher

You sure the .wav raw file isn't in your working director? I accidentally nuked my computer last week @ practice from recording the session with Reaper... didn't even hit stop recording... .wav was intact.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Unburdened said:


> Undergraduate and graduate educations cost entirely too much in the USA right now.



increased collegiate participation via easy, burdensome loans and state aid leads to greater overhead costs and more non-faculty support staff, raising the cost of education while simultaneously devaluing the bachelor degree leading to the same problems occurring at the graduate level. 

higher education is a mother fooker


----------



## TedEH

I made the mistake of taking my sister along to "help" negotiate a car price. Turned into a big awkward shouting match between her and the salesman where I couldn't get a word in.


----------



## Mike

I keep dealing with flakes.


----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## Mike

Sorry should have been more specific:


----------



## MFB

Is there a dumber question on a job application than "Why do you want to work here?"

Uh, cause you're hiring and I clearly like what you do. And if I don't like what you do, then I would just be making up some BS line and you'd never know the difference.


----------



## Mike

edit: related pic






What's your greatest weakness?

free samples, I just can't stop myself.


----------



## broj15

^^^ I was once asked in a job interview if I was a trustworthy person and a hard worker.


----------



## MFB

Mike said:


> What's your greatest weakness?
> 
> free samples, I just can't stop myself.



I usually say bullets, but that one would be true as well


----------



## Konfyouzd

Airports... I hate them.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm mad because I'm not a computer tech, but everyone in my family seems to think I am, and gives me a guilt trip unless I come and fix their screw-ups. Every single thing I learned about computers I learned by doing it....which means you can too. Push some ....ing buttons and learn at least the basic things your computer can do....it's not just a Facebook machine. Maybe then you won't have to call me and I won't have to drive out there because you unplugged your printer a month ago and then forgot about it and need me to 'fix' it. There's nothing wrong with it, aside from a lack of common sense.

Also, I don't know every single OS out there, so if you're running Windows Vista take some advice and upgrade, instead of just calling me and expecting me to know what your problem is on a computer I've never even seen, ok?

12 calls in the last two days about 'problems' with computers I've never even been in the same room with....and I'm supposed to fix them over the phone. Jesus.


----------



## asher

Summer weather can go kitten itself.


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Summer weather can go kitten itself.



I just installed an AC at my parents house since for two weeks I've been using a fan; it's so much better than I imagined. I wasn't dying before by any means but this just makes living enjoyable.

What I wouldn't give to have my apartments central air at this house


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Still tryna find that perfect Myspace Layout...


----------



## flint757

So a family member posted an article on Facebook from Fox and Friends about some baptizing thing that happened on school property with school officials and the subsequent backlash that came from doing so (and rightly so, even though I don't care that it happened). I don't recommend reading comment feeds from anything Fox and Friends related. I did not realize how many ignorant people existed here. People always say things like fringe groups, but honestly it doesn't seem to be the case. They attacked everything under the sun and to boot use language like 'homosexual terrorist' which is bloody scary that anyone even thinks like that.


----------



## asher

Never.

Read.

Comment.

Threads.

EVER.

ESPECIALLY on news sites, local or national.


----------



## flint757

I can't help myself. 

There was so much ignorance and hypocrisy in there though and it's so common. I'd much rather stick my head in the sand, but the truth is the mindset isn't that uncommon in the US, especially in the south. Not sure what subjecting myself to it will do, but pretending they don't exist is how people like Ted Cruz got elected. Not so surprisingly everyone commenting pretty much agreed with each other though. Considering the source I wouldn't expect a dissenting opinion as it'd just call forth the lynch mob (and usually someone willing to violate peoples privacy as well, happens more often than I'd like to believe). I find people who fall into the liberal camp don't troll conservative news nearly as much as conservatives troll things that fall into liberal news. Kind of goes without saying considering all of the Obama memes though. 

On that note, I find the level of disrespect in politics these days to be beyond distasteful. I'm by no means a fan of the Bush family, but I never disrespected his position and what that stood for and despite my feelings about him, and what he represents, that still lent him some of my respect. NOT A SINGLE CONSERVATIVE I HAVE MET AFFORDS OBAMA THE SAME RESPECT HIS POSITION DESERVES. People also vastly exaggerate how 'awful' his presidency has been. The most hilarious thing for me is how many people have rallied against the ACA yet it doesn't affect most people one way or the other, kind of like welfare (when taking into account how much tax money actually gets used for it).

In conclusion, politics really piss me off, but I can't stay away...


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

My Finnish teacher (well, friend who's helping me learn) keeps going to bed without warning. Come on, man, I'm excited to learn.


----------



## TedEH

flint757 said:


> I find the level of disrespect in politics these days to be beyond distasteful.



I know this is not probably what you meant, but I've been getting annoyed lately at how disproportional the amount of attack ads and hate for specific political figures I keep seeing compared to any actual useful information that might help inform me as a potential voter. As someone who doesn't regularly follow politics, it would be nice to see more "this is why x is doing good for our country" and less just strait up hate speech against Harper. I mean, we get it, the point has been made, nobody likes him. Lets move past that and use our time for more useful things.


----------



## Alberto7

Because apparently I lack the ability to accept the reality of some situations, preventing me from remaining just friends with my best friend, and instead having to see her as something more than that. Having to flush someone as important as she is to me out of my life because of something like that is painful, and makes me angry at myself for STILL, after everything I've been through, not knowing how to emotionally process the facts. I understand everything in my head, but my emotions aren't willing to cope thus far, and the only method I found to force them to cope is doing a lot of initial damage.


----------



## asher

TedEH said:


> I know this is not probably what you meant, but I've been getting annoyed lately at how disproportional the amount of attack ads and hate for specific political figures I keep seeing compared to any actual useful information that might help inform me as a potential voter. As someone who doesn't regularly follow politics, it would be nice to see more "this is why x is doing good for our country" and less just strait up hate speech against Harper. I mean, we get it, the point has been made, nobody likes him. Lets move past that and use our time for more useful things.



Except they're not as effective =.=


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I know this is not probably what you meant, but I've been getting annoyed lately at how disproportional the amount of attack ads and hate for specific political figures I keep seeing compared to any actual useful information that might help inform me as a potential voter. As someone who doesn't regularly follow politics, it would be nice to see more "this is why x is doing good for our country" and less just strait up hate speech against Harper. I mean, we get it, the point has been made, nobody likes him. Lets move past that and use our time for more useful things.


Not to turn this into a politics thread, but Harper does piss me off so I guess that's still on topic. 

The problem with Harper is that he's power hungry and is allowing for corporations to run wild in Canada, he's basically running the country like a business. He's ignoring environmental protections in areas of BC to allow for a pipeline to be built (despite a ton of backlash from the population), he tried to privatize Hydro One (not sure if that went through or not...), is letting Nestle bottle our clean drinking water for pennies and then turn around and sell it for a massive profit.

Not to mention he's shady as all hell. With a majority Conservative government he doesn't have to get the votes from other parties in parliament and can basically pass whatever he wants, which is how he called for an early election and raised the budget for the Fair Elections Act from $25 million to $50 million, basically so he has more money to attack every other party in his ad campaign using tax payer money.

Oh and Canada is now also in a recession, so there's that, too. 

These are all things that make me mad but at the same time I'm happy that I'll be back in Canada come election time so I can be a good citizen and try to vote that f**ker out.


----------



## chassless

i live in a country of backwards barbarians. just today in the news, a bunch of guys gave a kid the equivalent of 10$ to push a kitten off a rooftop, while recording him. the video's online.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The AF-S motor in my 80-200 is going out, I'm going to ship it out for a repair estimate on Monday. Meanwhile, I'll be hunting fleBay for a good prime replacement.


----------



## Konfyouzd

steinmetzify said:


> I'm mad because I'm not a computer tech, but everyone in my family seems to think I am, and gives me a guilt trip unless I come and fix their screw-ups. Every single thing I learned about computers I learned by doing it....which means you can too. Push some ....ing buttons and learn at least the basic things your computer can do....it's not just a Facebook machine. Maybe then you won't have to call me and I won't have to drive out there because you unplugged your printer a month ago and then forgot about it and need me to 'fix' it. There's nothing wrong with it, aside from a lack of common sense.
> 
> Also, I don't know every single OS out there, so if you're running Windows Vista take some advice and upgrade, instead of just calling me and expecting me to know what your problem is on a computer I've never even seen, ok?
> 
> 12 calls in the last two days about 'problems' with computers I've never even been in the same room with....and I'm supposed to fix them over the phone. Jesus.



People put certain things on pedestals. Very few things we deal with from day to day are as difficult as folks will have you think. But this is why computer techs can get paid so well. Whatever ppl don't wanna learn = $$$.

Facilitating laziness--now that I think of it--has always been rather profitable hadn't it?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Also... These tourists are mad rude and I'm tempted to tell them about themselves.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

When people mindlessly bandwagon on a video of a cover performance, (saying sh*t like: "that was the best thing ever!") yet you absolutely CANNOT hear the guitarist/bassist/drummer playing or hear the vocalist singing over the original recording used as the backing for the cover.

-.-' I swear people nowadays are idiots or just deaf.

A friend of mine posted a "vocal cover" and you absolutely cannot hear him at all in the video over the original recording used as the backing. Everyone is feeding him false praise right now.


----------



## piggins411

I bought a new tire two weeks ago and that ............ is already flat


----------



## MetalheadMC

Had a flat tire Thursday on my way home from work heading into a 4 day weekend. On the way home, I run over a 4 in piece of metal that punctures my back right tire. 

I pull off the highway and Jack up my jeep after loosening the lug nuts. I pull the flat off and as I do, the jeep rolls forward about 2-3 inches and knocks the jack over and the jeep sits directly on the bare rotor. I about lost my sh!t. Luckily I got it jacked back up, put the spare on and proceeded to drive 1/4 of a mile before feeling a bumpy ride and squeaking noise. So I had to pull over, call a friend to get me and take me home 45 mins away. Leaving the jeep there overnight. 

Friday morning, I had to get a ride to go an hour and a half to pick up my kids, go back to the jeep, get it towed, and ride another hour to get to my grandmother's for the weekend. 

Finally got it back Saturday afternoon, but I had to pay $90 because of my stupidity  now I have no $ until Thursday


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Two houses on my row were burgled a few days ago.
Heart in the mouth stuff for me. We were out at the time
and a sitting duck. I've one room with guitars and gear
that would hit 5 or possibly 6 figures. Thing is the scum
that would steal the guitars would probably sell them for
a quick drug or alcohol fix.

Got a burglar alarm today and all internal doors/wardrobes
fitted with dead bolts. My next purchase (and I've owned 6 
Akita's over the years) will be......


----------



## MetalheadMC

....ing jeep is in the shop again...towed 2 times in 6 days. Words of advice, do not buy a 2007 jeep cherokee laredo. You've been warned


----------



## TedEH

Not quite as bad as what you had, but I was called a couple days ago to help my Sisters husband who was stuck on the side of the road with a flat, on a pretty major road while it was busy. He had a spare but no jack, so I brought him the only one I had: the one that's hidden under the boards in the back of my little SUV. Turns out it's not a good jack at all. Took ages to get the car off the ground, and it's a tiny little car. Didn't help that he didn't really know what he was doing, since he's a new driver and has never had to change a tire before. He claims someone else tried to change into his lane and he moved out of the way and hit the curb. There was a hole about the size of his fist in the side of the tire, just completely missing. Anyway, finally get the tire changed, and now his battery is dead 'cause the 4 ways and other lights have been on this whole time. Great. Of course he has no jumper cables, and I didn't bring any 'cause my car is "new" so I haven't finished moving everything from the old one. Drive to the store, pick up some cables- of course he conveniently forgot his debit card on the seat of the stranded car. Some stupid maneuvers on a busy street to get the cars to face each other, and finally got it going. 

I think it's fair to say he owes me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MetalheadMC said:


> ....ing jeep is in the shop again...towed 2 times in 6 days. Words of advice, do not buy a 2007 jeep cherokee laredo. You've been warned


As someone that has worked in FCA's powertrain engineering department and has been told by my supervisor who's worked there 19 years, I can tell you to just never buy a Jeep in general.  They seem to always be at the bottom of every Consumer Reports category they're in, and I know the factories that assemble them are some of the worst for Quality Control.

My brother got a Patriot earlier this year and he already had to take it in twice within 6 months.

"It's a Jeep thing" indeed. 

Not to sh*t on your situation, car problems are incredibly frustrating. This last winter I got a remote start installed on my VW GTI, but the dealership had to go through a third party to get it in there. If I didn't use my car for more than ~20 hours, the battery would be completely dead. Happened about 4 times in January/February and I even replaced the battery to no avail. Luckily I called the dealership and they got the company to replace the whole system for free since it was still under warranty. Trouble is that I won't be able to tell if it fixed the problem until this winter since it only seemed to happen in extreme cold temperatures. Here's hoping I don't have to deal with it again this year.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> since it only seemed to happen in extreme cold temperatures.



That sounds really odd to me, but I'm no mechanic. I had a car once where the radio only worked when it was raining (or through most of the winter).


----------



## stevexc

It'd be really cool if bandcamp worked on this computer.

I just want to listen to what is apparently a really good underground norwegian black metal album


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> That sounds really odd to me, but I'm no mechanic. I had a car once where the radio only worked when it was raining (or through most of the winter).


Trust me, it seemed incredibly odd to me, too. And to my dad. And to the mechanic at the dealership.


----------



## Pav

My team's grass counterparts just lost to a bunch of signal-recording ball-deflating cheaters.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Pav said:


> My team's grass counterparts just lost to a bunch of signal-recording ball-deflating cheaters.



Defense struggled badly, but the offense will be ok when bell and Bryant come back


----------



## BornToLooze

I almost just got the ass end knocked off my car. Some ....ing dumbass came hauling ass out of a parking lot and almost nailed me.  Thank God I had my tool box and a wheel of my wife's car in the trunk, because them shifting was enough make my back end slide out so he missed me.

I've always wanted to learn how to drift, but ...., I didn't mean in the middle of town.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Not really _that_ mad about this, but I've been growing a beard since last month because my friend and I were gonna be Jay and Silent Bob for Halloween, but now he's going out as a DC villain of some sort with a bunch of friends. All that itchiness for nothing!


----------



## Kobalt

Got a ticket for....sitting in my car, waiting, on the bicycle lane...ok. Fine.

$162 for being parked, though?! Yeah, I must be a TERRIBLE danger for society...


----------



## The Q

That reminds me when I got stopped for not wearing my seatbelt (literally, as in literally, my only time I did so) some years ago. I was cited to pay about 150&#8364;. However the cop had stopped another guy in front of me because he was on his cellphone while driving. His fine? 37 bucks.

.... off, lawmaker!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Found out that Tom Anderson Guitars had a flood, so plans are all postponed. Still going to put in for a 7-string, but ( a ) it will take longer, and ( b ) this rumoured other 7-string at NAMM is postponed, so definitely sticking with the Drop Top.


----------



## Don Vito

I've been sick since last Wednesday and have missed three classes with this hardcore Iranian guy. May Allah have mercy on my soul.


----------



## asher

Woke up mega late.

like, 12:30pm late.

Fvvvvvvvvvck


----------



## chassless

i keep waking up from 4 to 6 am every morning. it's messing up my rhythm and i'm tired all the time >8(


----------



## BlackMastodon

The air mattress I've been sleeping on while staying at my buddy's place for the last 2 and a half months has been slowly crapping out over the last few weeks, where I had to pump it full of air before sleeping on it each night to make it comfortable. Last night I woke up at 4 AM with my ass touching the ground through the mattress and my feet about 3 feet higher than the rest of me. The ol girl finally gave out.  Hoping his backup air mattress will be fine for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## chassless

is it normal for an air mattress to give out after a few months of usage?


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah I had the same problem with air mattresses too.


So I just got royally dissed. Trying to catch up with an old friend and sent her a friend request. She denied saying that she "only has it for friends and family". Oh, okay. Good to know.


----------



## russmuller

Today I got a 10-day notice to remedy or be evicted for violating my lease. The charge? "Partying/disturbing the peace."

Apparently there was a lot of partying Fri/Sat/Sun at one of the pools in our complex which resulted in lots of damages. Patio furniture thrown into the pool, lots of noise, broken glass left around the pool, etc... They confronted a person they believed responsible (a teenager) who gave up a list of names including a "Russ." Since I'm the only Russell in their list of tenants, I was served.

F you, apartment complex! Produce evidence or at least talk to me before you send me legal letters threatening me.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

BlackMastodon said:


> The air mattress I've been sleeping on while staying at my buddy's place for the last 2 and a half months has been slowly crapping out over the last few weeks, where I had to pump it full of air before sleeping on it each night to make it comfortable. Last night I woke up at 4 AM with my ass touching the ground through the mattress and my feet about 3 feet higher than the rest of me. The ol girl finally gave out.  Hoping his backup air mattress will be fine for the next 2 weeks.





chassless said:


> is it normal for an air mattress to give out after a few months of usage?



For piece-of-.... ones purchased from Walmart, maybe.

Black, just a suggestion, but would sleeping with just a sleeping bag on the floor be out of the question? When I first moved into a new place years ago and couldn't afford a bed just yet, that's what I did for about a month. It worked out okay for me, albeit I do have chronic back issues and a hard floor actually helps with that. It might not be so bad if you try it...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Preciousyetvicious said:


> For piece-of-.... ones purchased from Walmart, maybe.
> 
> Black, just a suggestion, but would sleeping with just a sleeping bag on the floor be out of the question? When I first moved into a new place years ago and couldn't afford a bed just yet, that's what I did for about a month. It worked out okay for me, albeit I do have chronic back issues and a hard floor actually helps with that. It might not be so bad if you try it...


My roommate has a backup mattress which works great. I'm a little b*tch when it comes to sleeping so floor sleeping is outta the question.


----------



## russmuller

BlackMastodon said:


> My roommate has a backup mattress which works great. I'm a little b*tch when it comes to sleeping so floor sleeping is outta the question.



Fixed! 

j/k, it was too good an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## MFB

Because this


----------



## BlackMastodon

russmuller said:


> Fixed!
> 
> j/k, it was too good an opportunity to pass up.


Well played.


----------



## Yeah_man

Just installed new batteries in smoke alarms

bastard things keep beeping


----------



## chassless

my friend has always been an oddball but recently he's embarked on a very douchey, self-righteous, hypocritical, judgemental crusade. ever since he started going to a shrink since a couple of months ago, he's allowing himself to say "you/they need to get a life and do something positive and creative in their lives." in a *very* condescending tone, mind you, to anyone who's behaving in a way that doesn't please him.

for example he once told a joke on a whatsapp group. a guy answered he didn't really like the joke, saying quote "you can do better ^^". after which my friend answered with a nonsensical, off-topic as .... tirade about bullying and not being useful/positive/creative and that such behavior is the reason teens commit suicide all around the world. he then kicked the guy out of the group, saying "if anyone else wants to spread negative energies in this group, please leave now." gee, i wonder why he's acting all high and mighty policing people around, hypocrisy much?

he's always had a bit of a passive-aggressive side but recently it's blowing out of control. luckily it's never turned against me yet but it's a supreme annoyance to have one of my best friends act like this, i feel like i want to confront him about so many things, all the time, i don't know how much longer i can handle witnessing him being like that all the time. i'm already too tired being around him.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Lusting after rare and beautiful old guitars that I will never, ever be able to afford.

F*CK being a student with no money and no gear worth selling.

Anyone want to buy my internal organs and/or recreational use of my arse? I'd rather have the 1978 Ibanez PS10 I played earlier.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I'm on a 14/14 schedule, shipped in the great white north (google "Rankin Inlet"), working 12 hours shifts. Second day into my run, I learn that I'll be flying on wednesdays instead of fridays, wich means I'll be here for 19 days instead of 14 to make the switch...

I know there's schedule worse than that, but when you're minded to do 14 days, any more shifts feels like hell lol

Upside is that it'll allow me to purchase a custom set of guitar pickups


----------



## chassless

^ it's funny you're mad about that, i've been sighing desperately to move to somewhere as remote and live the rest of my life in the quiet dignity of the northern cold.


----------



## DarkNe0

This is more of a "why have you been mad for the past two weeks" kind of rant:

My Boogie Mark V has been stuck in Lebanese customs for over two weeks- with customs officers not being able to identify what it is, and them claiming it to be a "complex piece of electronics" therefore it's going to take another week for them to send it to something called IRI (industrial research institute) and gain approval from them. (apparently they "research" it and find out what it really is)

I'm expecting it to arrive with a couple of broken tubes.

Mind you, the shipping company that's taking care of all of this process is charging me a blatant $200 USD and they couldn't even be half assed to try and work this process out more smoothly with customs officers. And once it's in their hands I can't take care of it myself anymore. Lesson learned. 

It takes three days to ship something across half of the globe yet a century to get it out of bureaucracy. ....ing hilarious.


----------



## flint757

They can't just do a Google search?


----------



## DarkNe0

^ I ask myself the same thing. This is just ridiculous. Apparently they need to receive "approval" from this IRI bull.... (they probably will do the search themselves)


----------



## chassless

they have to make sure it's not a remote explosive device in disguise, habibe.


----------



## TVasquez96

I'm a ....ing idiot and only just realized that i lost my English book when the last time I was on campus was Thursday


----------



## A-Branger

Bills... F*&$ng Bills!!!!!..... when they come they f#%&ng come all at once.

I owe: (most of this is due to my stupid boss taking ages to pay for my invoices, told me he was going to do it last week, and latter toldme this monday "I just pay them"... still nothing on my account)

-two weeks rent... already got a call from the realstate asking me to go to the office and pay tomorrow.... plus my next week (this week) of rent
- Electricity bill, which now is over due thanks for my boss not paying me on time
- Over due fine.... last year I got a "fine" for walking my dog without a leash on an empty beach (talking about nany state).... they follow up once which I completely forgot... now BAM! got the letter with an extra fee
- Credit card payment over due today (thanks boss again)
- Laptop payment plan (not over due, but I should put money into it soon)
-Stupid adobe cloud fee over due (curently doing my work with the internet off, so it wont block me for using the software)
-Phone bill close to be over due
-My car insurance went off a couple of months ago, havent been able to get the new year
-Im still havent been able to take my car for its next service, Havent drive that much after the Km due mark, but still

and I bet you soon Id get another "your auto payment for your internet service couldnt be process"... due to my bank acc emptiness 


Im seriously considering to go to my local pawn shop and sell my second guitar just ot be on top of things.....

I seriously cant comprehend how you guys go and get new gear all the time, and expensive too. I could barely afford my second guitar and it was a LTD EC256, and now I might have to sell it

Thank God I have no kids

btw Im 31 lol

"grow up they say"...."get independent they say".... "It will be fun they say".... F$*k! I wanna be a stupid 18 year old no-worries kids again


----------



## Kobalt

A-Branger said:


> Bills... F*&$ng Bills!!!!!..... *when they come they f#%&ng come all at once.*


Yeah they do...that's the worse part about them.


----------



## A-Branger

KingVee said:


> Yeah they do...that's the worse part about them.



I know 

worst part is that this pay check ALL of it would be gone in a day. Lucky I have another one coming next week. I the mean time bring on the instant noodles 

F......k


----------



## Rosal76

I walked into a Guitar Center store today and found hanging on the shelf, a "American Musical Supply Exclusive, Ibanez RG655 in red!!!!!. What's the big deal you ask? According to the Ibanez site, the "normal/standard" finishes for the current RG665 (not including the 655M) guitars are cobalt blue metallic, firestorm orange and galaxy black. According to AMS, they were able to get "3 exclusive colors" which are black, red and white". I checked the AMS site and cannot find the 3 exclusive colors anymore so I'm assuming they sold out. Besides the fact, the model Guitar Center has is red which is one of my favorite colors. Why am I mad? Don't have the money to buy it. I bought a RG665 in firestorm orange last May and therefore, cannot buy another guitar until next year.

Walking into a music and not having money to buy a guitar that you want is one thing. Walking into a music store and not having the money for a guitar that has a "exclusive color" is much worse.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> The air mattress I've been sleeping on while staying at my buddy's place for the last 2 and a half months has been slowly crapping out over the last few weeks, where I had to pump it full of air before sleeping on it each night to make it comfortable. Last night I woke up at 4 AM with my ass touching the ground through the mattress and my feet about 3 feet higher than the rest of me. The ol girl finally gave out.  *Hoping his backup air mattress will be fine for the next 2 weeks*.


It did not hold out.  Sleeping on the couch 'til Tuesday.


----------



## JEngelking

Had my first STAT 301 exam today. Math isn't my strong suit, but I walked away from the test, finishing pretty quickly, thinking "I got this in the bag, there's no way I didn't get an A on that."

Got a 75%. Not awful, but still disappointing. .....


----------



## TedEH

I recently posted in the "why are you happy" thread that the guy I drive to work got a new car.... turns out it's already broken down. He hadn't test driven it thoroughly enough and it's got some serious transmission problems. It struggles to get to second gear and never makes it to third. Can't go faster than 70kph without the car struggling and the check engine light blinking like mad. Brought the car back to the dealer for them to inspect it.... still waiting for them to call back.


----------



## asher

how the actual kitten do you test drive a car and not get it into SECOND?!


----------



## MFB

Got turned down for a job before my application went to the employer. It was for a Junior Designer, but more specifically an interior designer, and given my art background I wasn't qualified. Im more just mad at the misleading of the title since there was no mention of interior furnishing or anything.

The recruiter who put out the ad called me and let me know so it basically ruined my day


----------



## TedEH

... I honestly don't know. I think the problem is intermittent, or was hidden until the car was pushed a little, 'cause I was in the car once before we noticed anything was off- but the guy driving it is super light on the gas all the time, we never went on the highway or up a hill or anything, etc., and I know he didn't do any of those things while test driving it otherwise I think the problem would have surfaced and he never would have bought it. Next day, he says something seems off and that I should try it 'cause he doesn't drive much and wanted a more experienced drivers opinion before assuming something was wrong. So I got in it and immediately went on the highway so I could step on it- but it was clear something was wrong long before that. I might be remembering wrong, maybe I got to second ok, but not much farther than that. It struggled to get into the right gear for me to get up to about 60kph but got there eventually. When I got on the highway finally, I attempted to step on it get up to speed and the car just said no. Wouldn't shift up, wouldn't go higher than about 75-80 tops, and the RPM stayed until 2k unless I floored it, in which case the car struggled and jerked around, so I didn't do that much. When we got it to the dealer (went strait there after seeing how bad it was), I put it in neutral to see if it would rev up like normal, and it did so without any protest. I'm no mechanic, but clearly something is wrong.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Some prick stole the SaberForge website 
(Edit: "Honest Saber Reviews", or something like that.)

On a more rational/calm note, I wanted to look at SF sabers today, because I'm going over self-gifting options since my 18th birthday is coming up. So I type "saberforge.com", get a page that looks like a small strand of coding. Try again, same page. Do a search, adding a space, (saber forge), and click on the website. Same page. Then I go back to my search results, and see a link in all caps, "Don't buy Saber Forge!" or something like that.

I look closely, and the address is none other than "sabreforge.com"... 
(They changed the spelling from saber to sabre.. Maybe it wasn't stolen?)

I'm hoping I'm wrong, and that it's just a temporary site error, or I'm stupid and missing something.

New edit:
I clicked a link for their warranty information page, and it worked. Then I clicked the Home button on their site, and it worked. No more irritation so far.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Not mad....just sad! My dog has done his cruciate ligament and as a result
has early onset arthritis!

Gonna be a big vet bill incoming but I'll pay whatever it takes.

Anyone wanna buy a J Custom??


----------



## Kobalt

New Era won't ship hats made of or containing wool to Canada.

And the one is exclusive to their website. PFFF!


----------



## TedEH

asher said:


> how the actual kitten do you test drive a car and not get it into SECOND?!



I forgot to follow up on my angry-about-cars story: Dealer looked at the car, and the story I got was (from my non-car-fluent friend) that "something in the muffler" was clogged. Catalytic maybe? Either way they're fixing it- but it's going to take a month. So I have to continue driving him to work for another month longer than I thought.


----------



## SD83

Found out friday the company I work for is about to shut down most likely the end of this week or next week (though some of us were expecting this and are ready to start over again on our own, which might even be an improvement) purely by accident, boss is on holiday until the end of the week and guess how long we have to leave the office because he didn't pay a single cent of rent for 3 or 4 months?
Got my face mask stolen from infront of my tiny workshop in the basement of the house I life in. It had been lying there along with other stuff whenever it wasn't in use for years. There are just two other parties living here, both of which I know for years. One of them just don't seem to grasp the concept of "closing the main door"... maybe it was them, maybe it was some greedy mechanic who had some work to do... I got so mad I kicked the bathroom door, now that is also broken... just a ....ed up weekend from start to finish. 
Oh, and after one year (light) of training, I have not made any progress for the last half year. Huge disappointment.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I just got punched in the nuts by the 2 year old problem child at the preschool. I've been kicked and hit from flailing children, it happens a lot, but this was a direct punch straight to the junk. Im sure most of us know the feeling us guys get in the lower abdomen after a good sack cruncher. It just so happened that I needed to use the bathroom. That did NOT go very well. 

On the way to the bathroom i told my boss that its either me or him.


----------



## elkinz

my flatmate let her "overseas good friend" stay in our flat over the weekend. I asked if she would be with her friend because I wasn't comfortable having someone who is a stranger to me staying alone in our flat - she said mostly. I come home and find TWO people I don't know in my lounge and know flat mate. WHAT THE ACTUAL ....! I have $15,000 worth of instruments and contents in my room, and if something happened my insurance wouldn't cover it. So mad that she would lie to me and put everything I own at risk. 

Im moving out this weekend anyway so its convenient timing, but im still so mad.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I'm so sick of teachers in my department proposing reading lists for mandatory courses that only revolve around Abrahamic religions, in particular Christianity, or more importantly only having theories in them that work with in the Niche of Christianity and then tell a class for of Religious studies (not theology) students to go an write a paper using theories from the course that relate to their thesis topics. Topics which include and are not limited to: Gender politics amongst Hindu families, Buddhist fundamentalism and violence in Burma, conversion amongst Indian Tribal communities, The integration of Muslim families in the Netherlands, Religious identity and Social integration and finally my personal favourite Psychedelic Drugs and Religious Experience amongst Neo-Shamans.

WTF.

Then as a TA (for another teacher) I have a line of people standing by my door going 'I don't know how to write this paper can you help me? you're tight with the profs right?'

Then when challenged in a Staff meeting said teacher justifies their argument by saying 'well Christianity is still a dominant force in European culture, and these courses are meant to broaden students horizons.' when not a single person at the meeting was disagreeing with you on this, and simply was asking 'How do you expect students to relate this to their subject material?'

You spend 7+ years getting a PHd to NOT think outside the box?! Go towel off&#8230; your done. You lost it before you began.

7 weeks, then 3 months of research and I go on thesis writing leave and will likely only have to speak to you as I walk out of the building with diploma in had and as I stroll by I'm looking at you with an expression of:

'Bitch move on from the 18th century.'


----------



## JEngelking

Mildly peeved that my Magic Marble paints haven't arrived yet. I ordered them last Thursday and selected 2-day shipping. I didn't get any sort of shipping or tracking information but did get charged and got a receipt in my email, so hopefully they actually did get shipped and this is just a USPS flub. 

I'm just so excited, I wanna paint my guitar to make it look awesome and put it all back together and play it for the first time in a long time!


----------



## TedEH

I'm in a similar boat- ordered some DiMarzios weeks ago, but they're backordered and I probably won't see them for another month, maybe more? Also ordered some stuff from Graphtech, but it doesn't seem to have shipped yet. I emailed to ask why (also backordered maybe?) but they never answered.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm currently standing at the corner of "Wanna Throw My Desk at Someone's Face" and "But Don't Wanna Go to Prison"...


----------



## ASoC

Pissed off and gratified at the same time. After working at my job for the past few months (and working my ass off closing 5 nights a week while going to school during the day) I've been getting the feeling that all my coworkers get away with all kinds of sh!t that I get in trouble for and that my boss is always breathing down my neck to make sure I do my job. After spending months in a bad mood and growing to resent my place of work and my boss more and more every day, he straight up admitted to me today that he hates me the most and that he treats me unfairly. And it wasn't even apologetic at all. It's gratifying that I was right, but I'm pissed because if he wasn't a total tool he would like me the most. I'm the only one at my work that actually does EVERYTHING I'm supposed to and I know for a fact that I close the most thoroughly. Every time I open after other people close, the restaurant is a total fvcking mess. So basically, I do my job AND I pick up the slack for my coworkers and my boss still hates me for some reason. I guess now that it's out in the open it's time to find another job so I can tell Bob (my boss) to go fvck himself.

The worst part is that I was cool with my job and planning on staying here and working my way up. But since it's clear to me that I won't be moving up even though I work the hardest, I guess it's time to move on


----------



## The Q

ASoC said:


> Pissed off and gratified at the same time. [...] I guess it's time to move on



I feel you. I've had a similar situation in a previous job. From what I've learnt from mine and friends' situations, if you're good at what you do, you'll shine through your absence.

So I left that job for a higher-paying and better treating one. After just one year they called me back, willing to pay an extra 30% of my current salary which I honestly thought it'd be a great deterrent. I turned them down (of course), but it was very gratifying to come on top in the end. 


P.S. Fun fact. The CEO wanted to have a talk with me before I left. Not only he badmouthed the company I was going to (as if that would have any effect), he actually asked me to reconsider right there in his office, and (by his words) "you can be sure that there's a 99% chance we'll rehire you". I thanked him for a year's worth of cooperation, said nothing about the 99% and left. Jesus...


----------



## ASoC

Today he straight up told me he can't wait to fire me. I also found out why he hates me so much, he's 5'4" and I'm 6'3" and everyone who's known him for a long time says he's very insecure about it.

So now I'm planning on quitting in the middle of a busy shift with no prior notice. We're short staffed as it is, he's going to have a very bad day when I leave. He picked the wrong man to trifle with.


----------



## ASoC

Edit: mobile fail


----------



## flint757

Ha, wow, what a douche. That's next level insecurity right there. I'm 5'4" as well too. Giving us short guys a bad rep. 

Let us know when you go through with it. Sounds like it'll be a hell of a story...


----------



## ASoC

Oh I'll definitely post in here when it happens. I'll be quitting as soon as I get another job offer. I was planning on going quietly and professionally, but he really pissed me off today. So I'm going to raise a lot of hell and you guys can all be sure that I will be playing on all his insecurities as I go out in a blaze of glory. He got me angry enough to make it personal and that was a mistake. He's just lucky I'm such a mild mannered guy normally, one of these days he's going to try and be tough with the wrong dude and he's going to get his teeth kicked in.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I dunno if I'd say mad, more like mildly pissed, but I was driving home after picking up food, and it's Saturday, plus I've had a long day, so I went speed limit. *not faster, in other words* Then as I'm getting close to home, I'm approaching a traffic light, nothing weird there, but a vehicle pulls in behind me, and as we get closer to the light, they deliberately turn their brights on and leave them on for probably 10 seconds.
Right in my fvcking rearview mirror, aka my eyes.
Then the light turned yellow, and of course, red, before I crossed the intersection.

So, little lack of self-control, or respect, call it what you will, I turned around and flipped a well-known hand gesture,  and turned my music (which was already decently loud), from 30 to 66. The album was Deceiver Of The Gods, by Amon Amarth.

Needless to say, when the light turned green, they went the other way.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I bit myself thrice yesterday. In the same spot. By accident.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> Mildly peeved that my Magic Marble paints haven't arrived yet. I ordered them last Thursday and selected 2-day shipping. I didn't get any sort of shipping or tracking information but did get charged and got a receipt in my email, so hopefully they actually did get shipped and this is just a USPS flub.
> 
> I'm just so excited, I wanna paint my guitar to make it look awesome and put it all back together and play it for the first time in a long time!



Aaand still nothing in the mail, nor have I received a response to my email asking to make sure it shipped.


----------



## chassless

it's 2 am and i heavily overate on a sunday night. i've got at least another hour behore being able to fall asleep. i never learn...


----------



## tacotiklah

I have an appointment with a social worker today and I need to reschedule. Their phone has been busy for the last 45 minutes. I finally get a ring instead of a busy tone and the goddamn thing just keeps ringing and ringing. You're not fooling anyone, I know damn well you're right there by the phone. Please, for the love of god, grow enough brain cells to fire the appropriate number of neurons that it takes to pick up a phone and let me reschedule. It's not that hard. Yes, I know you have a lot of other people to deal with, but it seems that a simple task becomes the world's biggest cluster.... the moment you learn that I'm the one attempting the task. If you can't handle the workload, please ask to be transferred. Christ... 

Literally me right now:


----------



## meteor685

im just mad all the time lol, i dont know why.....


----------



## lelandbowman3

I was out of work with an injury, my doc wrote me a note that didn't cover all the days I needed, I doctored it to make it fit the days, and work caught on. They're asking for the original, and now I'm super mad at myself. Like, how was I THIS stupid. I couldn't drive myself to work, and I can't afford to take the missed days (we have a point system for absences that I'd already been in trouble of being on a final), but here I sit. I'm debating going to my doc and asking if he can we-write it because I had to be out, but now I just have this sinking feeling of dread. I already applied to another job. I did this out of paranoia, and now it's coming back to bite me.


----------



## flint757

I'd suggest just asking for a new note. I'm sure they'd do it no problem.


----------



## lelandbowman3

What would I say when I ask them for a new one?


----------



## flint757

Just say you lost your doctors note and tell them how many days it needs to say. They don't really care on their end usually.


----------



## lelandbowman3

haha. fingers crossed, hopefully it'll work.


----------



## ASoC

Why must people be such stubborn dicks? Why can't they just own up to their mistakes and make things right?

Me right now:


----------



## Don Vito

Got little to no sleep yesterday, had to go to a horribly boring class early this morning, then had to drive downtown to get my tag renewed, which was a pain in the ass since I'm not used to driving in that part of my city, not to mention I didn't have any cash on hand for the parking fee. Wasn't able to get my tag since I was missing some notarized proof of residency, and I've got less than 10 days to get that ..... On top of all that I have a paper due tomorrow on very vague and uninteresting topics that I haven't even started yet.


----------



## F1Filter

Fender/FMIC is weaseling out of a warranty claim on a '63 AVRI bass that's been falling apart since it was purchased. Between that and a 3+ year horror story I had with Jackson's Custom Shop. I am officially done with anything FMIC related. F them. Never again.


----------



## CaptainD00M

So I walk into the reception and ask the student assistant if I can print something from their terminal as my workspace is currently being renovated. To which she dutifully informs me that 'Its not your work space because you are a TA and they are not technically staff members.'

At which point I look at the egotistical upstart and inform her:
'Right so the contract I sign and resign yearly isn't an employment agreement, nor is the fact that I have access to the staff terminals though and employee login, or the fact that I am not only a student assistant but also run an online web course and the head of accounting puts money in my bank account every month from the faculty accounts.'

She responds: 'I don't make the rules don't ask me.'

I respond: 'No but you are more than happy to feel superior to someone and try to bring them down with your meagre sense of power that being a receptionist twice a week provides. The logic or lack there of, of this faculty astounds me sometimes.' I promptly thanked this person and left.

I count the days till I have completed my Ma and get to move on to pastures full of greener jerks.


----------



## asher

While she's totally out of line, it's entirely possible that you're technically contracted and not actually a staff member.

Yay exploiting adjuncts!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Yeah you have a point man, which wasn't exactly what I wanted to hear after my bitch session  The reality is that its another instance of the shady way our university does business, it lacks so much procedural transparency its not funny. And this university is aggressively marketing itself toward international students as a great destination for study. 

I found out last year that my contract had been adjusted during my tenure without them notifying me, which I'm pretty sure contravenes EU law but not Dutch law or something. Its bizarre.

Oh for the green green grass of home&#8230;


----------



## asher

Sorry man 

It's not just your university. It's happening everywhere.


----------



## Konfyouzd

People keep breaking .... at work... 

I told them our GitHub repository was probably corrupted in some way because when I push things to it and then do a pull on staging servers, it behaves vastly different from how it worked prior to the push.

"Well we need to verify that..."

No... Sit down and watch me do it.

I take the code directly from dev on a flash drive and push it to staging manually... 

VOILA! It works... 

"Okay... So let's push that to Git..."

Fine... 

Push it to Git and do a pull... 

Broken AGAIN... 

We've done this about 5 times this week and they still feel the need to "verify"... 

I did it just yesterday with the main supporter of this over-verification process and he saw it with his own two eyes and is still talking that same ..... How have we not verified that *something* is wrong? And why do they keep telling me that my patches aren't working when if I upload the code manually it does exactly the same thing my dev machine does?

Am I missing something?

Gave them detailed instructions on how to fix something today...

"Well I'm just gonna try <insert some complete other sh!t>..."

You think that worked? 

They're just now trying the solution I gave them. I wouldn't know what I'm talking about. I'm just the sole developer. I clearly have no idea what my code does... 

My boss just keeps hiring more people that are brand new to this and the learning curve is too steep for them to be trying to "understand" the code when we're trying to deploy. They should just let me--since I'm senior developer--get it done and after the deployment we can take all the time we need to go over the classes and their purposes... 

*sigh*

I'm gonna quit this job soon...


----------



## CaptainD00M

asher said:


> Sorry man
> 
> It's not just your university. It's happening everywhere.





I know. The irony is there is a video of me a mate took about three years ago talking about how messed up the academic world is and joking about all the dodgy crap that went on at a mates university in London.

Three years on I am my mate 

Anyway its coming to an end finally. Then I will get a teaching Diploma and end up bitching about the education system in another country as I work there.

I'm doomed


----------



## Bloodshredder

A freind of mine is being treated like .... in her university. Other students complain that she does more whining than studying and find it unfair that she is still kinda good in all subjects.
Them ....ers have no idea what she has been through and what .... she has to deal with everyday. Stupid jelous kids... Sometimes I'd like to grab my chainsaw and visit some peeps with it.


----------



## TedEH

Bloodshredder said:


> Them ....ers have no idea what she has been through and what .... she has to deal with everyday.



I don't know that specific situation or context, but nobody at any point knows what anyone else is going through, good or bad. Everyone has their own struggles and issues, I don't think it's fair for anyone to expect to be treated differently based on a perceived potential for having "been through more". That's not to take away from your story or point- if your friend is being treated like .... than yeah, that does suck. Just don't forget that you have no idea what they're going through either- it might be nothing, but it might not be nothing.

Edit: Just my random , not really meant as a criticism, although I realize it might read as one.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Tomorrow's half marathon has been cancelled due to high flooding potential here in Houston.


----------



## chassless

3 am and having a mean time in the sh*tter. >_<


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm so frustrated with my life right now. I've been trying to get going as a security guard and I even have a local venue that would hire me instantly as a guard as long as I had my guard card since I'm really good friends with the guy the runs shows there. But for the life of me, I can't seem to come up with a simple $80 to complete the classes. It's so goddamn frustrating. Even doing a gofundme tanked. This would be the thing I need to move forward in life and the cost of dining out for a family of 4-5 is what's keeping me from doing it. My cousin has the money and even promised to cover costs at first, but then did a 180 on me saying that she didn't "want to enable me" and that "if it's something you really wanna do, you'll find a way to finance it on your own."
Meanwhile her money is running out fast and she seems to have absolute ZERO intentions of looking for work herself. At this rate, she's gonna run out of money and we're gonna get evicted. Yay for living in the streets again because flaky people.

Brb, I'm gonna headdesk until I pass out...


----------



## chassless

this is where i live.


----------



## Malkav

My car's engine decided to seize with absolutely no warning signs at all.

Can't even get the crank shaft to turn...

The cost of getting it fixed and the cost of the body work it needs basically means it's a write off, so now I get to do the find a new car and be in a huge amount of debt thing again


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So. I have an inguinal hernia. Second one I've ever had, I had when before I was 1 year old - and tbh, I'm glad it happened at 21 as opposed to later in life. HOWEVER the band I played with back in july just asked me if I could fill in on guitar at a show on November 20th - which, if my surgery is before November 6th, I can do, as for 2 weeks after the surgery I can't do anything. Assuming the surgery is in time, I can play the show, provided I don't go nuts onstage - more Meshuggah, less Dillinger Escape Plan

However, given that november 6th is next friday as of writing this, it's a pretty slim chance that'll happen, unless I get REALLY LUCKY and my surgeon (whom I'm meeting with tomorrow) has an opening.


----------



## russmuller

iOS9's update notifications are really obnoxious. Last night, I got sick of the 2-step process to dismiss it so I told it to update before I went to bed.

Woke up 2 hours late for work because my phone was sitting on the Welcome/Get Started screen and none of my alarms sounded.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

So uh, that hernia surgery keeps ....ing me over. Turns out, the band's insurance company doesn't want anything to do with anybody that's had an operation within the past 2 months - and given the show would be 18 days after the surgery, it'd be a no go - if we tried anything, it'd be legal trouble and a .... show all around. So NO SHOW FOR ME god dammit.


----------



## tacotiklah

^Ah man, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

POS (the machine for credit card payment, but also piece of s...) at work just broke.
Damm it!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Dinner went to hell.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I am beard-free for the next couple weeks until it grows back in. My face is so cold.


----------



## piggins411

I'm so ....ing tired of being unemployed with a chemical engineering degree


----------



## asher

Major depression + sleep disorder + highly likely ADD (diagnostic test tomorrow) finally beat out my sustained employment.


----------



## MFB

piggins411 said:


> I'm so ....ing tired of being unemployed with a degree





I've been a graduate for 3 months, looking for work for 2, and haven't heard back from anyone in the field for a job in ANY of the applications I've sent.


----------



## piggins411

I've been a graduate for 5 now. So, there's some hope for you


----------



## russmuller

Had plans for a road trip with my girlfriend to see a concert and visit a buddy this weekend; I got sick the day before, called out of work, and spent the weekend in bed.

I decided to come into work today and save my vacation time... and everything is broken. We haven't had an outage this severe in as long as I can remember. It's insane, and I'm just sitting here sweating and blowing my nose.


----------



## MFB

piggins411 said:


> So, there's some hope for you



I hope so, or that 120K in loans that kick in next month are gonna feel a lot worse


----------



## Blytheryn

Super tired and I scratched my guitar's headstock with the tip of a string while restringing. It isn't really a reason to be super angry or anything, but I'm feeling super drained as of late. :/


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> Major depression + sleep disorder + highly likely ADD (diagnostic test tomorrow) finally beat out my sustained employment.


Sh*t dude, really sorry to hear that. Can you fight it somehow? Is it legal for a company to let someone go due to things that are out of there control, like the sleep disorder making you late for work?


----------



## asher

It's fine. I've been on notice for a while that I needed to figure out ways to make normal operating hours and stay productive... it's just proved outside my ability right to make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## flint757

asher said:


> It's fine. I've been on notice for a while that I needed to figure out ways to make normal operating hours and stay productive... it's just proved outside my ability right to make the necessary adjustments.



Going through the exact some stuff so I know how you feel. I'm doing school and working part time, but it has definitely affected my grades in a negative way. I'll be lucky if I'm not failing some of my classes by the end of the semester. It's been a really rough year for me. Not only am I depressed and have ADD (although I somehow managed to fix my sleeping problem), but literally every week I get devastating news and I just fall back to square one with my depression. Every time I get better something happens to knock me back on my ass again. I'm probably going to end up losing my job next if things don't change. 

At this point it isn't even the negative emotions that are screwing with me, it's the apathy. The more .... that happens the less I care about anything, which happens to include work, school, and my well being. It's hard to focus when your brain is in a fog though, and its only made worse with ADHD.


----------



## asher

I'm more than likely going to get a diagnosis of ADD tomorrow, too.


----------



## ASoC

Got my Polysemy pre-order today and my poster is creased even though I ordered a poster tube. I already sent them an email and I'll be calling them on my lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

SAT2s were today. Took Math 2 and Physics and they were both ....ing brutal. Even worse than the practice would lead me to believe, mostly because the division of content leaned more towards heavy precalc that I haven't learned in class and harmonics/oscillation/electrostatic which is very annoying stuff and less mechanics. At least no other school but MIT requires my SAT2 scores so if I bomb them, it'll only definitely ruin my already paper-thin chances at MIT and not any other school. Oh well. Also missed two days of school to study and a AP Gov test and a AP3d Project. Great.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I can't f*cking make up my mind on if I should purchase a Kemper or an Axe-Fx II XL.


----------



## Blytheryn

Played a Kemper the other day... Pretty cool, would love to have an Axe Fx though, just seems like more to it.


----------



## AxeHappy

Work.


----------



## BlackMastodon

We live in a truly f*cked up world. I wonder if sh*t like this happens in other developed civilizations across the universe or if it's a strictly human trait to want to murder hundreds of innocent people in the name of an ancient ideology.


----------



## CaptainD00M

BlackMastodon said:


> We live in a truly f*cked up world. I wonder if sh*t like this happens in other developed civilizations across the universe or if it's a strictly human trait to want to murder hundreds of innocent people in the name of an ancient ideology.



Agreed BM, whats really sad is that it will just be more fuel for the twisted kind of nationalism that is starting to become horribly popular here on the continent. 

What really upsets me in these situations is in the debate that follows, proponents of Secularism act like they don't have an ideology too, and that its only religious ideologies that are responsible for wars and violence. Somehow its ok to go out and kill people in the name of 'democracy' or 'secularising the (insert X region of the world)' but its not ok to kill people in the name of 'Insert X religion here'.

Can we just not agree that killing people is not cool?!


----------



## AxeHappy

My.girlfriend's boss is a ....ing insane douchebag and may be doing drugs at the place of business.


----------



## chassless

i'm trying to order a gift package from Harry's for my brother in Detroit, as an early Christmas present, but their website only accepts a billing address that's within Canada or the US and i'm paying from overseas  does anyone have an idea of what i can do?


----------



## flint757

Suppose you could wire the money to someone over here and have them put your brother's address in and pay for it that way.

Are you paying for it with a card? You could maybe put your brothers address as the billing address and pay with a credit/debit card then call the credit card company and have them allow the transaction if it doesn't go through.


----------



## chassless

^ I thought about option 2, but isn't that illegal? Either way i called my bank and said they can't do much about it. I think option 1 is best.


----------



## A-Branger

I work as a wedding photographer/videographer.

We are on the hype of the wedding season here in Aust. Meaning I got loads of edits to do/finish.... Im actually pretty late on a few. I only slept 2 hours last night and like 4 the day before tryin to finish couple of weddings as the due date is in a couple of days

..... in fact now I have to drive 1,5 hours to their stupid house and 1,5h back to deliver the USBs as I wont have time to send it by mail to reach at the right time.... FFFFFFFFFF!!!!

and in top of that I jsut finish a whole big album design for a couple. Send it to my boss with what I did as we usually over-design so they need to buy more if they whish.... go check their file.... they didnt have any album in their package..AAAAHHHGGGGGG!!!!! I just spend the FFF all afternoon designin an album I didnt need to do at al...FF%^*#%^&#$%!!!!..... and I still got another album to design right now that I do need to do that I could have done it before



ps..... I know you thinking having "guarantee 1 months or your money back" is awesome in your sales pitch... but it makes life a hell for the one who is doing the edit, and chances are is gonna backfire one day... today I came too close, and this is not the first time it happens, way too many times...... Customer dont care if you offer that or not. Tell them "we have an average of 1 month deliver" and they would be happy as a ig, but DO NOT put it on a F contract

aahhggggg!


----------



## cheosamad21

TLDR: I'm feeling down on myself and just feel like I would feel better sharing how I feel.


I've been single for about 7 months now. It's recently started feeling kinda rough. My last relationship was my first 1. It lasted 5 years and ended with my girlfriend cheating on me with my best friend. Obviously I was torn up emotionally for several months. 


That stress has pretty much left. I still get hung on it a couple of times a day and it gets to me when I try to sleep but ultimately theres nothing I can do about it. She cheated on me, and the drama they stirred compelled me to move 800 miles a way and to get a new start at life.


I'm doing better in almost all fronts. I finally have a full time job for the first time in my life. I've met some really cool friends with very similar hobbies to me and we've been going on weekend trips and having get togethers which has been incredible for me. I know objectively my life has changed for the better.

I think I feel like ranting just because I've been feeling rather lonely. I accept that it's my own fault that I'm single. I'm not comfortable going up to girls I've never met before or have no social connection with and just starting a conversation. It's something that I'm sure gets easier with practice but for now I'm not feeling up to it. I feel like when I try I'm stiff and unable to act like myself.


It's gotten particularly hard when my brother and co workers hound on me every day about it. 'Oh how come you're the only one who doesn't have a girlfriend' or 'hah you havent had sex in a long time but we sleep with x amount of women every week.' I know they don't mean it maliciously but it's just kind of annoying especially since I don't really have anything I can say back since they're kinda right. I'm kind of a loser romantically which is entirely my own fault. 


Anyway I think I'm just feeling lonely and since I don't have anyone I know that I can talk about that with it just felt good to share even if no one reads it.


----------



## TedEH

cheosamad21 said:


> It's gotten particularly hard when my brother and co workers hound on me every day about it. 'Oh how come you're the only one who doesn't have a girlfriend' or 'hah you havent had sex in a long time but we sleep with x amount of women every week.' I know they don't mean it maliciously but it's just kind of annoying especially since I don't really have anything I can say back since they're kinda right. I'm kind of a loser romantically which is entirely my own fault.
> 
> 
> Anyway I think I'm just feeling lonely and since I don't have anyone I know that I can talk about that with it just felt good to share even if no one reads it.



With friends like that, who needs enemies, right? Honestly, they're being d*cks and that's not your fault. Don't blame yourself for life being challenging. Everyone struggles to establish meaningful connections with other people, it's just the kind of thing nobody likes to admit.


----------



## flint757

I haven't been in a relationship for quite a bit longer than 7 months and I don't feel inadequate because of it (it's a deliberate choice in my case). Life isn't an exam where you have to check each box to show you're successful. If you're happy with your life and feel you've made a great deal of change for the better you should be proud of yourself, not dogging yourself. Labeling yourself as a loser is far worse than any stranger thinking you're a loser as well, as you're making it a part of your identity. Don't do that as that's exactly how you'll approach social situations, which isn't going to help your cause any. If you feel awkward meeting new people then go to events on the weekends that don't necessarily involve people you know. If you're hanging out with the same group all the time you'll never meet a new girl to potentially start dating. Join a new club or check sign up sheets for excursions or join a class. As long as you present yourself in a happy, fun manner relationships will come naturally with far less effort than going to a bar and playing the numbers game.


----------



## cheosamad21

TedEH said:


> With friends like that, who needs enemies, right? Honestly, they're being d*cks and that's not your fault. Don't blame yourself for life being challenging. Everyone struggles to establish meaningful connections with other people, it's just the kind of thing nobody likes to admit.



I don't want to make my friends/family look bad. It's not like it's all they talk about. It's just I can expect a few comments or jokes about it every day. 

I know it's probably not as easy as the people around me make it seem. Hell maybe I'm just jealous (as much as I don't wanna admit that because that makes me feel sick to even think about.) I feel confident in my ability to make friends but beyond that I'm sort of in uncharted territory. 

For example. The last few weeks I met a girl since I've been here and we were talking pretty much every day. I was getting to know them pretty well and I invited to take them to Holiday In The Park at SFOG next weekend. They seemed really excited and said they'd be down to go. This person seemed to be pretty cool to me and I feel like I made it apparent that I was interested in them. She brought up how at her job (she works with a school) that they did some sort of event at her school and they all got to dance and all the kids seemed to enjoy dancing with her. I figured it wouldn't be in bad taste to say that I'm sure they were excited to dance with such a cute girl. 

They just stopped talking to me after that. I even asked some of my friends and they just sort of shrugged. Was that in bad taste or something? I didn't think that was particularly aggressive or anything. Now I'm wondering what I should have said differently. I guess it will change as I get older but damn. It just feels kinda ***tty. Maybe as I talk to more people I'll just sort of figure out what does and doesnt work.



flint757 said:


> I haven't been in a relationship for quite a bit longer than 7 months and I don't feel inadequate because of it (it's a deliberate choice in my case). Life isn't an exam where you have to check each box to show you're successful. If you're happy with your life and feel you've made a great deal of change for the better you should be proud of yourself, not dogging yourself. Labeling yourself as a loser is far worse than any stranger thinking you're a loser as well, as you're making it a part of your identity. Don't do that as that's exactly how you'll approach social situations, which isn't going to help your cause any. If you feel awkward meeting new people then go to events on the weekends that don't necessarily involve people you know. If you're hanging out with the same group all the time you'll never meet a new girl to potentially start dating. Join a new club or check sign up sheets for excursions or join a class. As long as you present yourself in a happy, fun manner relationships will come naturally with far less effort than going to a bar and playing the numbers game.




I've been doing some of those things. I don't want it to seem like it's 'all bad.' Overall life is honestly really really good. Even better then it was in my old home with my old girlfriend and friends. It's really the only thing that I'm not particularly satisfied with. I'm sure I could probably be doing much more to change it. Maybe I just need to be getting out more then I am even now (besides just going to shows haha) and maybe just start going on my own more. Honestly that's when I've been making the most new friends. I just went to Carrowinds in NC by myself for a weekend when I first got here to my new home. I ended up meeting the people that I've been hanging out with, going out to dinners, and me and one of them just went to Tennessee this past weekend. And then when I went back to Carowinds I met some other dude that I spent the day with and I talk to every day. Maybe I just need to keep going places by myself. In all of those situations those people actually approached me and did all of the hard work. It felt great.

I'll say this. Overall life is SIGNIFICANTLY better then it was back in PA. I finally have a little bit of money and I'm pretty free to move around and go where I want on weekends and I have some really big trips already planned and lined up for this winter and spring. My life is a lot better then it was even when I was with my last girlfriend. I just have been having some lonely nights and it's been getting to me I guess. It's not too big a deal I think I'm just over reacting a bit.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

WHY DO I CARE ABOUT MY POST COUNT?!?! IT MEANS NOTHING TO ANYONE!!!


----------



## A-Branger

cheosamad21 said:


> Anyway I think I'm just feeling lonely and since I don't have anyone I know that I can talk about that with it just felt good to share even if no one reads it.



you are not alone bro. I have been in taht position one too many times lol

my gaps between girlfriends have been from 2 years and like 5 years. And yes I ahve been out soccialy meeting ppl, girls, Its just Im picky?, or I tend to fall for the one who ends up putting me on a friend zone.

There is nothing wrong about it and nothing to be ashamed either. Not everyone has the "luck" to find someone else in a snap. (two of my ex were like that, in a matter of 3 months after we broke up, they found the guy). It happens when it happens. It all comes down to quemistry, connection, and timing, but timing its a bit*%h lol

In the mean time I recomend you ejoy your single life. Enjoy having the place for yourself, enjoy not having to please someone all day, enjoy do what YOU want all day. I know it gets lonely, it happens, enjoy some memories, and keep going. Focus on your friends, and again focus on yourself. Because the day you find the next girl, you would miss this alone time too

Dont get yourself down for what others say, its your life. Live it the way YOU wanted. I know you probably woul have heard this but, you would find the next girl when you less expected. Its true, dont force it, it would happen when it would need to happen. If it happen, cool, if it doesnt, then cool too.

Not saying sit there and wait lol, but take it easy and when an opportunity comes, take it. If it works fine, if it doesnt, move on to the next.

Sorry to read about that chick pulling off for such a innocent cute coment towards her, nothing wrong I would ahve say the same or something similar. But she wasnt into you then. If a girl really likes you, she would find the way. Think about it, what would you do when you really really like a chick?, if she really likes you, then she would do the same for you. She would find theway to see you no matter what, ditch friends, other plans, arrange and change things just to find a way to "hang out", for example

Also, for the sex thing. Dont get into your brother friends head. That thing were "If I was single I would be having sex every day with all kinds of girls" its a big massive [email protected]#t. It doesnt happen, it does for a cute girl who loves sex, but not so much for dudes.

In the last year I have had sex once, and because we have done it on the past and I knew I could get some if I go out with her. On my 5 year break between my ex Gfs, I probably had sex with 6 chicks. I have no problem to admit it either, once I laugh at a girl who used to work with becuase she was complaining that she was "two months" without sex, like OMG... I grab her and like "you have NO idea, so ssshhhh"

Not sure how long have you been single before you last relationship. But everything you are saying is 100% normal. Dont get your head around it too much, enjoy the "freedom" you have now, and dont get others to mess with your head


----------



## CaptainD00M

Ok after the last couple posts this will seem pretty shallow. But I'm mad that they made a Zoolander 2.

The trailer looks like terrible recycled jokes and 15 years tool late. 

I loved that film as a kid, it was hilarious. Too little too late Hollywood.


----------



## chassless

^ i haven't seen the trailer. I don't want any spoilers and would like to watch it once it's out. Who knows? Trailers often give a bad idea of a movie. 

I'm mad because I've had to miss the last 5 muay thai classes because of work. I can feel myself become so slow and cranky. My coworker always comes in late (*very* late. 4 pm late.) so we're always late on our deadlines, and if he would come in a couple of hours earlier we could've finished earlier and i would have had the time to to go to class. Although our clients have put up a crazy deadline (we worked all weekend) and my coworker's still cool because he got me an acoustic for my birthday.


----------



## Don Vito

CaptainD00M said:


> Ok after the last couple posts this will seem pretty shallow. But I'm mad that they made a Zoolander 2.
> 
> The trailer looks like terrible recycled jokes and 15 years tool late.
> 
> I loved that film as a kid, it was hilarious. Too little too late Hollywood.


Let's not kid ourselves, Zoolander 1 really isn't _that_ good, but it's also one of those movies I loved as a kid, and it's nice to watch every now and again for the nostalgia factor.

Zoolander 2 isn't going to be any different in quality, but 15 years too late it is.



Spoiler



I'll still probably go see it.


----------



## CaptainD00M

chassless said:


> I'm mad because I've had to miss the last 5 muay thai classes because of work. I can feel myself become so slow and cranky. My coworker always comes in late (*very* late. 4 pm late.) so we're always late on our deadlines, and if he would come in a couple of hours earlier we could've finished earlier and i would have had the time to to go to class. Although our clients have put up a crazy deadline (we worked all weekend) and my coworker's still cool because he got me an acoustic for my birthday.



Dude I feel your pain. Ive been working so much to get stuff done by the 25th of November that I haven't properly exercised in probably about 6 weeks.

I'm not counting the one day here and there in that time either. You end up feeling sluggish and slow, and crotchety.

Not to mention me also having to cancel a recording session to get work done on an academic index that three days on I'm still working on and wanting to cut my eyes out.


----------



## chassless

^ exactly!! Skipping barely a week sets you back by a whole couple of months.


----------



## ASoC

Was switching stock trem springs on my 7620 for heavy duty noiseless springs and one of the screws stripped out the body... guess I have to do some repair work tomorrow


----------



## MoshJosh

My wife let me buy the Bloodborne expansion. . . But I have to wait till tomorrow to get the actual disc to play it. 

Life is hard haha


----------



## Fat-Elf

The jack on my Beyerdynamic DT-770 headphones splitted in half therefore making them unusable. I didn't even think that was possible and still can't understand how it happened but now I'm forced to buy new studio headphones. Pretty much the last thing I wanted to happen as a poor student when I'm already running low on money.


----------



## AxeHappy

Why not just by a new jack and rewire them?


----------



## Fat-Elf

AxeHappy said:


> Why not just by a new jack and rewire them?



I didn't even think that was an option before someone else told me about it. Although, rewiring it myself isn't possible as I don't have the tools nor the skills. My only hope is that some repair shop doesn't charge too much for the job.


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Why am i mad right now?

Cause i can't post all my amps for sale in classified cause i'm a newbie! 

Haha no, it's a good idea to have a certain time/minimum posts before someone can do that.

Speaking of which hit me up if anyone is after any tube amps, happy to ship worldwide. Don't wanna go into what i've got too much in the wrong section, but have 3 heads for sale.


----------



## Don Vito

AxeHappy said:


> Why not just by a new jack and rewire them?


----------



## Kobalt

So much ....ing buzzing...WHY, ELIXIR?!


----------



## Jarmake

I have done nightshift at work for 4 weeks now. One week left and this is starting to take it's toll on me. It's getting tiresome to wake up at 2 am every day.


----------



## AxeHappy

Fat-Elf said:


> I didn't even think that was an option before someone else told me about it. Although, rewiring it myself isn't possible as I don't have the tools nor the skills. My only hope is that some repair shop doesn't charge too much for the job.




Any shop that charges more than the price of the jack and $5 is ripping you off. It should take 30 some seconds.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I had a huge panic attack while I was at work tonight. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I am really and truly losing my patience for meetings that go absolutely nowhere at work... 

Yesterday we had a meeting to plan some new application. It just so happens I've been writing an application similar to what they want in my free time just to do it. I made one point at the beginning of the meeting and everyone just proceeded to talk over me--seemingly only for want of hearing their own voices. Very few things anyone brought up seemed relevant. People will ask questions and then cut you off when you answer because it, "Goes too far beyond the scope of the meeting". Well... Then that means the question you asked was beyond the scope of the meeting and really it's YOUR fault we're here... 

At any rate, that went on for about 60 minutes before they said, "We have to go to another meeting..."

The take away point?

She paraphrased the EXACT point I made at the very start of the meeting. I was the first person to speak and no one wanted to agree. Then at the end of the meeting, some other person paraphrases what I said an hour ago and everyone agrees and we walk away?

Are you serious? We could have actually made progress!


----------



## Axel_Blaze

That's just it, Cap. I'm always mad.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> I am really and truly losing my patience for meetings that go absolutely nowhere at work...
> 
> Yesterday we had a meeting to plan some new application. It just so happens I've been writing an application similar to what they want in my free time just to do it. I made one point at the beginning of the meeting and everyone just proceeded to talk over me--seemingly only for want of hearing their own voices. Very few things anyone brought up seemed relevant. People will ask questions and then cut you off when you answer because it, "Goes too far beyond the scope of the meeting". Well... Then that means the question you asked was beyond the scope of the meeting and really it's YOUR fault we're not here...
> 
> At any rate, that went on for about 60 minutes before they said, "We have to go to another meeting..."
> 
> The take away point?
> 
> She paraphrased the EXACT point I made at the very start of the meeting. I was the first person to speak and no one wanted to agree. Then at the end of the meeting, some other person paraphrases what I said an hour ago and everyone agrees and we walk away?
> 
> Are you serious? We could have actually made progress!


Sounds like management alright.


----------



## Rosal76

Konfyouzd said:


> I am really and truly losing my patience for meetings that go absolutely nowhere at work...



Stay true to your good work ethic. If you are a good decision maker and productive worker, then IMHO, you are above the people in the meeting who just want to talk about it. Employees who actually make productive decisions and act on it normally outshine those who just like to talk about it. Let them have their useless meetings but show them how's it's done. At the end of the day, John, the meeting guy, just talked for an hour, but you actually did something about it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rosal76 said:


> Stay true to your good work ethic. If you are a good decision maker and productive worker, then IMHO, you are above the people in the meeting who just want to talk about it. Employees who actually make productive decisions and act on it normally outshine those who just like to talk about it. Let them have their useless meetings but show them how's it's done. At the end of the day, John, the meeting guy, just talked for an hour, but you actually did something about it.



I do and I honestly think that might be the only reason they haven't fired me, because I'm quite vocal about when I think things are going in a bad direction. Typically they brush it off until they need whatever solution it is I initially suggested. It's just horribly frustrating after years of it being the same thing. I'm interviewing at the moment so hopefully I won't have to deal with this much longer, but right now I'm fighting to hold on to my sanity.


----------



## asher

Rent just cleared and my bank account is not happy :<

We've been having an insanely hard time filling the one extra room, and then a few weeks ago the roommate we HAD snagged just up and left...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn, dude.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Getting hammered with script errors and mostly on SS.org 

Feck it. Time for Beer!!


----------



## Don Vito

Tacking on a $20 notice fee for a $100 internet bill?

That's fine, I can go outside and stare at some rocks or something.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I need a f*cking job...


----------



## Axel_Blaze

BlackMastodon said:


> I need a f*cking job...



This.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Thought I scored a good deal on open box stuff at Musician's Friend, but they didn't tell me the box was _so _open that things were missing.


----------



## MFB

The girl who works reception at my firm is cute, but I don't wanna .... where I eat.

Oh well.


----------



## Jarmake

Fücking christmas carols! I can't wait for the xmas season to be over already. I hate this time of the year.


----------



## Rosal76

MFB said:


> The girl who works reception at my firm is cute, but I don't wanna .... where I eat.
> 
> Oh well.



I respect your rules and discipline but would it hurt to just have lunch with her?


----------



## flint757

Better question is do you work closely enough that if it didn't work out it'd really be an issue. I can understand not wanting to date someone you literally work with at work, but if you just happen to work in the same office people do it all the time with little fuss, so long as they aren't the type to start unnecessary drama.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

My unemployment won't get extended for no reason whatsoever. Also, despite my work experience and data test scores, I can't even be a company's first choice when hiring. Another thing is that every place that has "We're Hiring" signs- despite my applying in person and online on numerous occasions- has not contacted me back ONCE!!!

For f*ck sakes, can we just hit that reset button and nuke each other already? Where are those radical right-wing nutjobs that CNN warns us about and why have they not kickstarted a revolution? Why aren't those bleeding-heart liberals kickstarting things against those radical right-wing nutjobs? Come on guys, put on a show!!!


----------



## asher

Axel_Blaze said:


> My unemployment won't get extended for no reason whatsoever. Also, despite my work experience and data test scores, I can't even be a company's first choice when hiring. Another thing is that every place that has "We're Hiring" signs- despite my applying in person and online on numerous occasions- has not contacted me back ONCE!!!
> 
> For f*ck sakes, can we just hit that reset button and nuke each other already? Where are those radical right-wing nutjobs that CNN warns us about and why have they not kickstarted a revolution? Why aren't those bleeding-heart liberals kickstarting things against those radical right-wing nutjobs? Come on guys, put on a show!!!



Because us bleeding hearts are too damn nice 

Your situation is one of the things that makes me hate this country.


----------



## Bearitone

I'm fvckin furious today. I was finally granted permission to register for more engineering courses next semester (every student is given a registration date based on units completed). The problem is I only got into ONE of the SIX classes I need. I'm a 4th year senior. I ask my 2nd year sophomore roommate what he was going to do. It turns out he registered 15 days ago!!!! I asked how that was possible and he just shrugged.

I went to my counselors and all they could say is "Oh I know, we have no control over the registration dates and we get stories like this all the time. Theres nothing you can do but, waitlist the classes you need". This is my 6th semester in a row of having to waitlist classes because im given sh!t registration dates while literally every other engineer around me gets to register sooner even though we have the same number of units completed.

I'm just getting boned by this stupid system and there's nothing I can do. The only opportunities for "priority" enrollment go to: Women, People of Color, and the Disabled or Handicapped. None of which I am, so even though I'm doing fine, getting good grades, and putting in the work I can't do anything. 

I've had to fight for classes before but, I've never had to fight for ALL of my classes. 
I'd understand having to go through all of this if it was a FREE education. But the fact that I'm actually paying tens of thousands of dollars to go here and I can't get classes because "Oh gee we're the Engineering Department but we have no f***ing control over engineering classes" SUCKS.

I feel like if 100% of everyone's tuition money went to making sure they're were enough classes for everyone first then we wouldn't have this problem. "But why make sure you get all of your classes if we can give you half the classes each semester, keep you here an extra 2 or 3 years, and bill you along the way?"

Thats my rant. I never really vent or let off steam but, I saw this thread and felt comfortable.


----------



## MFB

Rosal76 said:


> I respect your rules and discipline but would it hurt to just have lunch with her?





flint757 said:


> Better question is do you work closely enough that if it didn't work out it'd really be an issue. I can understand not wanting to date someone you literally work with at work, but if you just happen to work in the same office people do it all the time with little fuss, so long as they aren't the type to start unnecessary drama.



Everyone tends to eat lunch at their desks and my department just got a new room, so now we're kind of isolated from everyone so I'd have to go out of my way to do so; and I'm not that type of person. I only pass by her desk if I'm going out to the lav or leaving for the day (since I get in before her).


----------



## flint757

I either lost my strap locks or I mailed an extra pair with one of the guitars I sold.


----------



## MFB

flint757 said:


> I either lost my strap locks or I mailed an extra pair with one of the guitars I sold.



I have some Planet Wave ones I never got around to putting on my guitar, so PM me and their yours. If I haven't done if for 2 years, not like I'll do it anytime soon so it's not a big deal.


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> I have some Planet Wave ones I never got around to putting on my guitar, so PM me and their yours. If I haven't done if for 2 years, not like I'll do it anytime soon so it's not a big deal.



Awesome. Much appreciated. I emailed the guy I sold the guitar to and asked if he'd check and get back to me. If he's not willing to help or they aren't there I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## cheosamad21

Playing Bloodborne. Mergo's Wet Nurse is the most BS boss of all time. It's been 3 days.


----------



## MFB

God damn I'm hungover


----------



## Don Vito

Final paper due and I'm still sitting here on SSO >o>


----------



## lemeker

not mad yet, but if the Bears don't win today I will be.


----------



## Mprinsje

I just lost a game of monopoly and 3 games of chess, the third of which just might've been the short game of chess I've ever played. Only after I was severely beaten I was told the guy I played against used to be pretty high ranked.


----------



## russmuller

Checking account has <$1 in it until payday. At least it's coming this week.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Been getting fed up with stuff at my apartment over the past week.

Dumped my dinner on the floor the other night. I have literally no counters so I have to balance everything on the sink and stove when preparing food. Was promised counters would be installed when I moved in, but then the building was sold a month later and of course the new management isn't going to do it.

Had a bunch of food go bad because my fridge barely gets below room temperature. The oven barely works either.

Today I go down to the basement to do my laundry and find that the lock has been changed. No notice, no new key given to me...

I pay as much as the average mortgage to live here, this is pathetic.


----------



## vilk

What part of the city are you in?


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'm in Oak Park, which I knew going in would be overpriced. I work here as well though, and am right on the blue line so I love the location. Just wish my money went a tiny bit further.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Electric Wizard said:


> Been getting fed up with stuff at my apartment over the past week.
> 
> Dumped my dinner on the floor the other night. I have literally no counters so I have to balance everything on the sink and stove when preparing food. Was promised counters would be installed when I moved in, but then the building was sold a month later and of course the new management isn't going to do it.
> 
> Had a bunch of food go bad because my fridge barely gets below room temperature. The oven barely works either.
> 
> Today I go down to the basement to do my laundry and find that the lock has been changed. No notice, no new key given to me...
> 
> I pay as much as the average mortgage to live here, this is pathetic.


Are those reasons enough to get out of the lease (if there is one)? That sounds like some serious bullsh*t, man.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^You know, I don't know. I was wondering this at the time of the building's sale and I'm still not sure what constitutes the terms of a lease. New management is bound to abide by the terms of the lease I signed, but the installation of counter top for instance, was noted in the move-in conditions checklist. Is that "the lease"? It isn't literally in the actual lease agreement document.


I just needed to vent anyways. I'll take non-communicative management over nosy management, or bugs...


----------



## flint757

Well you could attempt to break the lease over these issues and if they threaten to keep money from you or force you to keep your lease tell them you'll just take them to small claims court. Then just see what they say following that. You'd definitely win and you don't need a lawyer to go to small claims court, so it won't break your bank to do so...


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I didn't go to one of my Tuesday-Thursday classes last Thursday - for a legit reason, I was setting up an internship for next semester with one of my advisors - it's the first time I've skipped the class, and last night I found out via email that my class decided to have us take our final exam this Thursday instead of next Thursday during finals week.

I'm not particularly annoyed, I had to do a lot of research to get up to speed and study for the final, but I'm pissed because it's on the same day that my final project and presentation in Reporting is due (1,500 words on my college town's music scene, nbd) but I'm just annoyed because now I have two huge things to do by Thursday in addition to some other general last-week-before-finals work.


----------



## ASoC

Some .... when down at work last night and, while I'm not mad about it anymore, I am mad that management isn't going to do anything about it. 

I was working and stressed because it got busy and my partner had gone home early because he was sick. So I was doing a 2 person job alone. Then, Roy (who is known for flipping the fvck out when he gets stressed) flipped at me (the third time he's done it to me) and I told him not to talk to me like that, using the same colorful language he used, of course. Not 10 seconds later he came running up on me and shoved me from behind, talking about "let's go." The manager that was there came running into the kitchen (I'm assuming Roy was so loud that he was audible in the front) and got between us immediately. Roy kept talking ...., I didn't say a word, and neither of us broke eye contact the whole time. Later, when I was (kind of) calmed down (still shaking with fury though) Roy came up to me when I was working and told me he'd wait for me to finish and clock out. Quitting time came and he was gone, so I went home.


----------



## chassless

I just woke up to a smell of burnt garbage in my own room. They've been burning piles of them all night! I need to leave this ....ing pit of a country the soonest and take my girlfriend with me. Every other day i spend here literally kills me.


----------



## A-Branger

stuff that happened to me on Saturday. I work doing video and photos for weddings. I live an hour away from Brisbane and this wedding was down in sydney, I thouhg it was going to be fun.... but

Oohh such a fun fun day. What a fun adventure!...
...really?
-Yeah, travel to Sydney to film a full day wedding
....sounds ok, but not fun fun
-how about taking a late afto flight + loosing an hour due to daylight savings + get to my buddy's dad place (hes shooting another wedding too) = a late night sleep
.... Thats not fun yet
- well, how about due to being an asian wedding they have extra traditions, so now i have to be at the grooms by 6am... So i only got 4 hour sleep before a big work day
....thats not fun
- how about due to each place being an hour apart and going back and forward and things runing late and bunch of extra things, the wedding end up being a 17 hour job!!
....still not fun fun yet
- How about after a long day at 11pm now I need to follow my buddy (as i dnt know this city) to a 46 min drive south back to his place
....nop, no fun
- How about when I was just about to get there, I manage to start following a different car
.... Thats not fun
- I have no recollection to have lost sight of my buddy at any time, and the other car just happened to also be a similar shape silver car, with also two ppl on it.
.... Not fun
- how about having my phone on silent so i never heard my buddy trying to ring me when i disappear away due to me following a new car to a new place. 
....getting there, but thats not fun
- How about following the new car all the way to their place. And only realising What I did when the car arrived to their home, as it was the wrong house for me. 
.... well thats not fun
- How about that the guy I manage magically to follow just happens to live way way way WAY south of the city and my Bud's place.
.... Thats not fun
- How about the magical land I mystery *poof* myself into it at 12:20am, just happened to be another whole 44 mins drive back!!!!
..... Now THATS fun!!!!!
....and i still needed to wake up early "next day" to catch a flight. so I only slept like another 4-5 hours
[email protected]&$! 


and the cherry in top of the cake...... my bag didnt arrive at the airport. So I had to wait till late at night after a few angry calls to the airline to get the bag. I had my computer cable in there, lucky I was so tired I slept all day and didnt need the computer



not really mad, I kinda "enjoy it", or laugh about it. But it did was bit scary how far I went away and how easy my mind can be switch off into auto pilot when Im tired

also lucky Im getting good money out that wedding too, so all good at the end of the day


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listening to Divided By by Structures and I'm still mad how this great album was ruined with the horrible mastering.


----------



## Mprinsje

my neighbour is playing the same blues licks over and over at an annoyingly loud volume and he thinks he's hot .....

His tone's cool though, 68 plexi and all that.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Tired of being lead on


----------



## asher

Mprinsje said:


> my neighbour is playing the same blues licks over and over at an annoyingly loud volume and he thinks he's hot .....
> 
> His tone's cool though, 68 plexi and all that.



Turn your rig up and play it back at him.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fire alarm went off while I was trying to peacefully drop a deuce... Dammit all...


----------



## Axel_Blaze

asher said:


> Turn your rig up and play it back at him.



CROSSROADS!!!!!


----------



## Church2224

Kind of Ex of mine saw me post something about not having to apologize for stating your opinion or being and embracing who you are. Then she goes on about how I should have compassion and also that not every has had it as good as I had because I am a "Straight white male." 

My Response- 

"Aren't you the basic ..... who I caught trying to have sex with my friend in my house, in my living room, on my couch and then said it was all my fault and you never owned up to it?"

That shut her up. 

.... Do not teach me about compassion when you do not exert it yourself.


----------



## chaneisa

A little under 2 years ago, my brother left the navy out of the blue because he couldn't handle the lengthy at-sea deployments. He came home and moved back in with my parents and I, which, you would think is fine, except he has a wife and 3 kids who also moved in with us. My house is OK for a family of 5 at most, 3 or 4 is comfortable. Shortly thereafter, before he or his wife have a job, and while they're still living on unemployment/us supporting them, they get a giant pit-bull. While I love the dog, she is a (pit) bull in a china shop. Our kitchen floor is now totally ef'ed because she tore it up, as is some of the vinyl flooring in our living room. Once he did finally get a job, it wasn't a well-paying job, and his wife worked a few nights a week as a waitress, spending most of her money as fun cash, which is something they did not have the funding for.

He just recently (two months ago?) moved out to an apartment not too far from here. While that is a burden seriously taken off my shoulders (I love my niece and nephews, but there are some parenting flaws very apparent) other problems persisted. For instance: we DIDN'T claim them as dependents despite the fact that for the better part of 2 years, they DEPENDED on my parents, which means my FAFSA for college is totally ef'ed. They got a huge tax return, and are getting another huge one this approaching year, while my parents now have to pay for a lot of my college since in their eyes we have the money for it. We found a way around that (and now we're broke and barely making it by). Along with that, they have left a vast majority of their things here, basically using this house as their storage. We've told them to get their things and they haven't, as there is no room in their apartment. We managed to consolidate it to a single room, so it isn't everywhere in the house, but that's still a whole room we can't access.

Shortly before they moved out, I found out that in March or April 2016, my sister is moving home from her husbands station in Hawaii, with her 2 kids and him. They are going through problems and thus aren't together, so that's 3 rooms we'll have to have empty to accommodate them. Along with all of my brothers stuff. This is a 5 bedroom house, and one of them isn't actually a bedroom, we just put up walls in the downstairs laundry room so we could take in my brother the first time he moved back in (he's moved out 3 times).

Lastly, because of all of this stress and other crap, my girlfriend and I have been arguing because of how PO'ed I am all the time. I have no clue how to be less stressed about this to make it easier on her. I've tried thinking of ways, but I can't even sit in my own living room in peace at times because my brother comes over with his kids all the time and (as previously stated) they destroy everything. They never clean up the mess they make when they leave (that is a task for me). I have no effing clue how to make this less stressful.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not mad [yet] per se, but I have a feeling something is about to piss me off really soon...

So I spent the better part of the last month programming a brand new UI for our search interface at work. I took my work home and work WAY into the late hours of the night on this only to come into work the next day and keep it going.

For the past 3 weeks now we've been supposed to present this to management. For the past 3 weeks they've been stalling on that. 

Prior to the arrival of our new project manager this summer, my partner and I handled all client interactions. Since their arrival we're not allowed to speak to the client at all. They'd prefer that communication be channeled through them. My partner and I have been here 5+ years to their 2 - 4 months... But okay.

Now this new manager fired all the veteran engineers and decided to hire a bunch of noobs that ONLY know JavaScript--or so it would seem. I now have to do a knowledge transfer with these folks since I'm leaving. That's fine.

Here's what bothers me about this knowledge transfer:

If I'm a web developer doing a knowledge transfer with another web developer, should I have to be backing all the way up to web development basics? It seems to me that my manager hired anyone he could to replace people who actually knew what they were doing.

Further, I've been asked to develop a THIRD UI (yes I was working on 2 simultaneously because they apparently wanted that and I already manage a third interface for something else) that is similar to the UI I just developed that demonstrates how a request makes it from the client side to the server side and how the result is then returned back to the client side. I should NOT have to do that for a web developer. If nothing else, he should be able to pick up a tutorial on the framework I used and go from there. After all, that's how I wrote this thing in the first place.

My concern is this... 

They made one of these noobs MY team lead. How the eff?? 

He's the one with whom I have to perform this knowledge transfer and he's the one who "tasked" me with writing the Playskool UI that will team him how to do what I already do. He's also a really slick talker and I think that's why the client likes him so much and think he's so smart, but half the time when he talks I jsut hear "bullsh!t bullsh!t bullsh!t..." but I can't call him out or it makes the team look bad.

Part of me feels as though I'll do this knowledge transfer and he'll pretend as though the client is still stalling on wanting to see the UI only so he can present it as his own once I'm gone. I will NOT have this...

I've put in several hundred hours on this for which I didn't even charge the client!. Every single piece of code behind that UI is mine and mine alone. No one helped me. No one even so much as looked at it until now. I've been developing this for a month and a half now. I know I'm leaving, but the idea that someone might take it and say they did it really makes me wanna break faces, and based on the way they've been operating thus far, I have a very strong feeling this new team lead is going to bullsh!t them into thinking he did it. As much as they depend on me, they STILL come to him and ask questions as if he knows the answer. How could he? He doesn't do the work nor has he even been here long enough to answer the questions they've asked. 

I'm so glad I'm leaving this fvcking place... I suppose at that point they'll know who they actually depend on...


----------



## flint757

So who are you going to share this info with so he doesn't steal your credit? Or are you just going to let it slide and whatever happens happens? I hate overconfident people like that on all levels. They almost always know way less than they pretend to know. I know a lot of ...., but I never go into a job acting like I do as it reflects badly on me if I hit any roadblocks. I've literally turned down jobs I probably could get hired for because realistically I'm under-qualified for it even if their HR/management wasn't aware of that fact. But I also don't like being the weak link in a project environment so that's more on me than anything.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well I sent an email to the managers of the office to show them my new UI since they seem to be stalling on looking at that. If the email comes from me I figure they'd know. 

Another thing, is that we have release notes and such. I am gonna put my name ALL OVER those release notes. These release notes are hosted on an internal wiki meaning that anyone can update it. However, I'm in good with the chick that manages said wiki. 

This chick is just as disgruntled as I am and I sent her some tips on jobs and such so she can try to get the eff out of there as well. So I'm hoping that I can speak to her on Monday about it. Should the release notes change such that they try and remove my name hopefully she'll hold me down. 

Should they change my code after I leave and eff it up, they can put any name they want on it. 

Also, the DBA has been with me since the beginning and he knows I wrote this entire thing on my own so on the first release--should they do it without me--he'll definitely vouch for me. Once they start doing deployments after that, it'll probably become abundantly clear who they depend on if not immediately after I leave. 

Whenever I modify the code, things go smoothly. Whenever someone else modifies the code, things break. I imagine there'll be a lot more breaking when I leave.

This "knowledge" transfer I'm performing is effectively teaching all the new guys how to build a web application from the ground up. If they were hired as web developers, shouldn't they know these things? And they're asking for entirely too much information--information that I've either provided or that can be Google'd OR ascertained by just daring to read my damn code in the first place.

The company I started with on this site knew that I had ZERO experience with web development when they brought me on. The difference is this:

They provided a 30 day training when I was hired. If I did not perform well on the test that followed this training, they would have FIRED ME. I know this because it happened to a girl in my training class. These guys were immediately brought on site. Here's the kicker... NOT ONE SINGLE ONE OF THEM has a degree that suggests they're even suited to this sort of job. They're all sociology and poli sci majors. That doesn't mean they can't learn it, but I don't think they're going to pick all of this up before Dec 31 and they seem to want to learn things slowly. Further, they don't seem to want to listen to me. They seem more concerned with what our current team lead has to say. And our current team lead is a noob just like them. In fact, I have to teach him just as much as I have to teach them. But somehow HE is lead...


----------



## chaneisa

Konfyouzd said:


> Well I sent an email to the managers of the office to show them my new UI since they seem to be stalling on looking at that. If the email comes from me I figure they'd know.
> 
> Another thing, is that we have release notes and such. I am gonna put my name ALL OVER those release notes. These release notes are hosted on an internal wiki meaning that anyone can update it. However, I'm in good with the chick that manages said wiki.
> 
> This chick is just as disgruntled as I am and I sent her some tips on jobs and such so she can try to get the eff out of there as well. So I'm hoping that I can speak to her on Monday about it. Should the release notes change such that they try and remove my name hopefully she'll hold me down.
> 
> Should they change my code after I leave and eff it up, they can put any name they want on it.
> 
> Also, the DBA has been with me since the beginning and he knows I wrote this entire thing on my own so on the first release--should they do it without me--he'll definitely vouch for me. Once they start doing deployments after that, it'll probably become abundantly clear who they depend on if not immediately after I leave.
> 
> Whenever I modify the code, things go smoothly. Whenever someone else modifies the code, things break. I imagine there'll be a lot more breaking when I leave.
> 
> This "knowledge" transfer I'm performing is effectively teaching all the new guys how to build a web application from the ground up. If they were hired as web developers, shouldn't they know these things? And they're asking for entirely too much information--information that I've either provided or that can be Google'd OR ascertained by just daring to read my damn code in the first place.
> 
> The company I started with on this site knew that I had ZERO experience with web development when they brought me on. The difference is this:
> 
> They provided a 30 day training when I was hired. If I did not perform well on the test that followed this training, they would have FIRED ME. I know this because it happened to a girl in my training class. These guys were immediately brought on site. Here's the kicker... NOT ONE SINGLE ONE OF THEM has a degree that suggests they're even suited to this sort of job. They're all sociology and poli sci majors. That doesn't mean they can't learn it, but I don't think they're going to pick all of this up before Dec 31 and they seem to want to learn things slowly. Further, they don't seem to want to listen to me. They seem more concerned with what our current team lead has to say. And our current team lead is a noob just like them. In fact, I have to teach him just as much as I have to teach them. But somehow HE is lead...



At least you're leaving that place though, right?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I've faithfully watched The Walking Dead since the first season, but made a point not to read the comics, until after the tv show is over with. As well as making sure I don't read any spoilers online. Reason being, I've heard there are quite a bit of differences between the comic and the show. I HATE knowing what's going to happen before I watch/read.

So, yesterday, I'm visiting my brother and his family. Me and my bro start talking about TWD for a few minutes. And then, without warning, before I could plug my ears or tell her to shut her face, my sister in law insists on blurting out the biggest differences between the comic and tv show.

Gotten to the 6th season without spoiling anything, and BAM! Spoiled.

Yea, it's just a show, so I'm not really mad, just severely annoyed. I did however, proceed to threaten her life if she spoiled the latest Game of Thrones season before I get to watch it.

1st World problems, I know.


----------



## Konfyouzd

chaneisa said:


> At least you're leaving that place though, right?


----------



## Pweaks

Got sucker punched in a bar. Seriously, what the hell is wrong with people? I'm having a good time and then all of a sudden, BAM, for no reason what so ever. Thankfully, I didn't get injured.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been dealing with the annoyance of a scammer (total f*cktard) for the past few days who is trying to push his (damaged) Axe-Fx off on me (or on someone else).

I'm seriously about to post a public call-out to warn people to avoid him.


----------



## MoshJosh

^^^ just wanna say that sucks, and I hope it isn't a member here.

I'm mad because I had a rough day at the gym. . . Today was back day, and no matter what exercise I was doing the weight felt heavy, and I didn't have the stamina to get in the reps I knew I could do.

weights I've easily lifted in the past(like last week) stopped me in my tracks. . .

just a discouraging day.


----------



## Mike

Have to dog-sit Mother in laws dogs against my will. Now I have an overly hyper lab puppy, Cujo, and an old dog that needs carried everywhere on my hands. This morning before work was enough to piss off a Buddhist. Trying to get all three of them out and fed while trying to get myself ready for work was not working. The lab's mine and he's usually the hellion but he actually wasn't too bad. The other dogs however wouldn't eat their own food, started fighting, and wouldn't go potty (all while its raining on me). I suck with dogs as it is, now I'm a kennel.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I went to see my professor for one of my classes to find out what my final grade was, and while it would have been a B+, he said he gave me a C because I missed two more classes than I was allowed to miss.

I didn't fight him on it, because I did miss some classes earlier in the semester when I was really sick, but I had no idea that attendance would do that to my grade. I mean, I got a B+ on my final exam and an A on my final paper, and I got maybe two Cs in the entirety of the course.

It pisses me off that I didn't know this, and this is my first C, and it's under stupid pretenses. What's worse is that I don't know how to explain that to my parents seeing as I've occasionally updated them letting them know I'm doing great in the course.

I'm really pissed because I have good grades in every other class and this will screw up my GPA. It's not that bad, I only have one semester left and I already have my scholarship ready for next semester where I need a 3.0 average (I'll have at least a 3.2 for this semester) but I'm just annoyed by this because he told me so nonchalantly and I was not aware that attendance affected my entire grade and not just "participation" like it does in every single other class I've ever taken in college.

I don't think my parents will really care but I've never gotten a C and it'll be weird to explain this without making me look like I'm really lazy, even though the actual classes in this class are mostly stupid and get out mad early and he barely does a good job at explaining the material, and every assignment and study material that was assigned on days I was absent I made up for by getting As and Bs on.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Where's the "Why do you feel like life is pointless and the world is a festering cesspool of negativity and sh!t right now" thread?


----------



## Taylor

Boss just informed me that I "get" to work over 60 hours this week. I guess I won't be playing my guitar at all this week.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Not so much mad as severely apathetic about things at the moment.

Came to India 2 weeks ago the first thing to go wrong:
Jet airways doesn't have me on the cabin manifest for a flight to Chennai. No food for me on the 3 hrs flight after flying all night.

The Second thing to go wrong:
Get to Chennai to be told they don't have my bag and they will find it and send it on to a University in Odisha. The bag has about &#8364;1400 worth of clothing and equipment in it.

Third thing to go wrong:
My domestic flight is rescheduled by 8 hrs giving me a 12hr wait OUTSIDE of Chennai domestic as I cannot come in to the airpot till 2hrs before my flight.

Fourth thing to go wrong:
After being stuck at a University for a week longer than I wanted and still with Jet having no clue where my bag is I get up to a town after a 10hrs train ride that ended up being 13 too meet my contact who tells me the area I'm due to go into I won't be able to due to Naxalites and Local police not accepting the paper work on my visa.

Current situation:
Have wasted two weeks, Jet still hasn't found my bag, I've been advised to do research elsewhere and am waiting for people to get back to me, I'm stuck in a grubby boring little town in the south or Odisha with crap internet and no one to talk to looking at spending Christmas on my own in a hotel room bored out of my skull with 69 days to go till my return flight.

FML

I really miss home right about now, and this is the last time I will come to India.


----------



## Millul

Ultra mega hyper corporation IT bull.....

Workflows anyone?


----------



## Konfyouzd

My boss might be the biggest twát on the planet...


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Sick and tired of having my mother live vicariously through me just because she fvcked up one too many times in her own damn life (including, but not limited to, STEALING OVER A THOUSAND DOLLARS FROM HER OWN DAMN FATHER!).


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> My boss might be the biggest twát on the planet...


New job or still at current place?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I was walking back to my car from the Sleepwave concert and found that some cowardly d*ckless piece of sh*t had smashed my rear windshield. I was parked literally less than 100 feet from the venue...and somehow this happened.

Only the rear windshield was smashed. So they were not trying to enter the car to take anything. (There wasn't anything to take anyway.) And I just got the car about a month ago. No one even knows that it is my car yet. So this was just someone being an utter f*cking jackass.

I haven't been this angry in a long time.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Well the India saga gets better:

My supervisor advises me to go to Sambalpur and connect with his old assistant, who I call and says 'yeah let me know when you will come'. I book a train ticket for the 24th dec and then cannot get hold of him thus far for three days.

Currently spending Christmas day in a hotel room listening to Muslim mosques broadcast prayers on terrible speakers, watching terrible movies and not really sure what the hell to do with myself.

I've gotten so beaten down by the last three weeks that I'm struggling to keep motivated and want to do anything which probably means I'm slightly depressed (not in the clinical sense). I'm sick of people wanting photos with me because I'm white, I'm sick of the noise and I've plain had enough of the fact that my Bag has still not been recovered and its been 18 days. 3 More days and the Airline HAS to compensate me according to the Montreal convention, I guess thats one good thing.


----------



## Don Vito

Went to see my biological father today.

He was high and cried the whole time.

I am so done with his sh1t.


----------



## Kobalt

It's only -10°C and I'm already mad at cold weather.

MAAAAD, I SAY!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

My mananger is a total asshat...

We were doing a server migration back when he started... He was too busy trying to make a name for himself and decided that we should stop that and do something else, because we, "Have years to do that."

Fine... We stopped. Since then I've been busting my ass to complete other work (I've put in hundreds of hours free of charge).

So today he tells our system admin that the migration is done. How exactly would that have been done? I bet he didn't do it.

Further... I developed the new UI entirely on my own... During beta testing we have issues come in, obviously. I'm patching them. But somehow the noobs that aren't doing anything are getting credit for my patches in GitHub. Why?

I've solved them ahead of time, but because I'm leaving soon they want me to perform a knowledge transfer. 

I decided to do it in the following manner:

-I patch all issues ahead of time and allow the new guys to attempt to patch them as a means of familiarizing themselves with the back end and the code that communicates with it.
-I give them some hints as to how it can be done and allow them to try.
-In the event that they can't figure it out, I have the answer already and can guide them to it.

The problem?

My team lead seems to want them making the repo commits and closing out the tickets which makes it look like they're the ones patching this stuff. There hasn't been one single answer I haven't had to damn near give them.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Jet airways looses my bag.

Jet airways assures me that they will ship it to my friend at the address given.

Jet airways doesnt tell me they have found it till I call them.

Jet airways asks ME which airport is closest to the address that I have provided.

Jet airways asks ME if I or my designated representative can come to the airport to pick up the bag. Which is a 5 hour round trip away.

Air France calls me informing me that they are sending my bag to Amsterdam and ask the same thing as Jet airways regarding someone to pick the bag up.

Jet airways tells me that they cannot contact Air France to arrange for the bag to be shipped to the address stated and that Air France has it because they do not operate out of Amsterdam despite their business partner Etihad operating out of Amsterdam which they have gone to great pains to advertise.


WTF is wrong with this company?

If a tiny Airline like Air New Zealand can ship a bag 2.5hrs to another town after loosing a bag in Fiji how the hell can India's second largest Airline not get it together to send a bag from one airport to another and not make international calls to arrange this?

Its even more absurd when the Montreal Accord an International Aviation standard states that all airlines have to account for USD 75,000 in terms of 'buy out' money to avoid litigation and they are insured for this kind of thing.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Vostre Roy

Girlfriend just totalled her Grand Cherokee, slipped on ice while trying to brake and hit the truck in front pretty badly...

She's fine, no harm to her but it ....ing sucks when such a thing happen when I'm at work in the ....ing north pole


----------



## CaptainD00M

Well in what could quite likely be the penultimate chapter in the India saga, after relocating to another city, spending Christmas day alone in a hotel room and finally getting in contact with another contact after half a week. I got shot down twice by two sets of police for studying in villages on the periphery of the city only to be told to locate myself in the city itself.

After going back and fourth with a local priest and the bishop they gave me tacit permission so long as the police okayed everything and it looked like within a couple days it could be a done deal. I file paper work with the police, they say its fine, tell me to get a letter from the local Uni. I wait two days hearing nothing.

Tonight after dinner my police contact comes to my hotel for tea and I know instantly theres something wrong. He tells me we should still try get the letter from the Uni but that the superintendent is not happy I'm not on a research visa and that he quite likely won't grant permission.

Incidentally I'm not on a research visa because the current gov't is really anti foreign research on anything the gov't finds controversial which includes: the govt itself, tribal communities, communists in India, religion of anything other than Hinduism and then only in a positive light and any other minority communities.

My Doom-sense is telling me in a couple days I will officially be told I cannot do research. This carried the subtext that I quite likely better get moving shortly thereafter lest the police pay 'extra attention to me and any associates.' so stay tuned folks, I wouldn't say I'm mad. I'm not happy, but kinda relived in some ways as there will be no point me toughing it out any longer and I can finally move on with my life. We don't have a thread for that so I guess its here.


----------



## SD83

Still not paid, boss has some phony excuses as always... I mean, they make sense, if his stories are true, and it is coherent and has been all the time, but still, trying to borrow a couple 100  from friends and family before the year ends to pay the most necessary bills sucks. Hell, being 32, working 50-60 hours a week and having to ask my parents for money because I didn't even get all of Octobers money yet sucks.


----------



## Mike

I bought a new Roland TD 11-k at the end of November and it came without any of the cymbal hardware. Since the day after I put it together I have been back and forth with both Sweetwater and Roland customer support trying to just get the replacement parts and with their combined brain power they have not been able to figure out how to locate and send me the parts I need. I am dumbfounded as to how this is so hard to locate the parts between the two of them and just send them to me.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Everything.

God, 2015 has been pretty much unrelentingly sh*t apart from like, a handful of things. I started 2015 in a horrible band, with a painfully non-existent love life, living miles away from everything and everyone I wanted to be with, falling behind with my uni work and not as good as I wanted to be musically. The only thing that's changed for the better is the band, because now I'm in an awesome band that I love. Everything else is the same or worse going into 2016.

Can I have a good year this time please?


----------



## russmuller

My girlfriend completely ruined my New Year's Eve. My ex had a party and invited us, my girlfriend said she wanted to go, so I brought her to this even full of my friends. She got obliterated drunk (despite my warnings that she was drinking too fast) and had a sobbing meltdown in front of everyone. I had to rush her out without saying goodbye to anybody and babysit her through a drunken panic attack for the next few hours. :-\

Happy new year.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Sliced the tip of my fretting hand index finger off on New Years Eve. As in a nice chunk of the nail and a bit of flesh gone. Luckily it was pretty much on the top of my finger. So I guess I should be thankful for that.

Have some friends from outta town visiting family here for a couple days and I can't jam with them now. Been looking forward to it for a while too.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I've been ill with stomach issues in a hotel room for the last 2 days, feel like crap and my thesis supervisor sent an email to my degree program director that basically said 'oh he decided it was too dangerous so he decided to come home.'

Neglecting to mention the poor planing on our part (both of us) the police intervention and trying to make it work for four weeks.

Awesome move at saving his own skin.


----------



## asher

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Sliced the tip of my fretting hand index finger off on New Years Eve. As in a nice chunk of the nail and a bit of flesh gone. Luckily it was pretty much on the top of my finger. So I guess I should be thankful for that.
> 
> Have some friends from outta town visiting family here for a couple days and I can't jam with them now. Been looking forward to it for a while too.



Sure you can, you're just playing on Hard Mode. 

The few times I clipped a finger in studio it was while cutting something along a straight edge and a little too much overhang, and the very end of my fingertip would wind up flat at some silly angle 9


----------



## asher

CaptainD00M said:


> I've been ill with stomach issues in a hotel room for the last 2 days, feel like crap and my thesis supervisor sent an email to my degree program director that basically said 'oh he decided it was too dangerous so he decided to come home.'
> 
> Neglecting to mention the poor planing on our part (both of us) the police intervention and trying to make it work for four weeks.
> 
> Awesome move at saving his own skin.



Do you have everything logged?

Can you get statements from the police?


----------



## Sumsar

Just got home from a job interview which both went good and bad:
It was 2x60 min, the first 60 min is pretty relaxed with one guy who was very open about it, and it went great. It was the interview part of it and also him explaining about the company and the position that I applied for.

Next 60 min is a "case interview" for which I am told that "there is no wrong answers, we are interested in seeing how you analyse things and how you come up with solutions, while the solution itself is not so important". Now this part is done with a different guy and it kinda feels like a soft version of an exam. I pretty quickly find that to this guys it is more like "there is only one right answer, and I don't really care how you got to your wrong answers". So basicly I spend 60 min trying to guess the correct solution for a range of questions that I haven't had the oppertunity to prepare for (they didn't send me the topic or anything), and part of the idea with the case test is that I don't necesarryly need to have any background information on it.
So yeah after 2 hours I leave feeling like I failed pretty hard, even though I don't really see how I could have done it any differently.

I am gonna be much surprised if they actually offer me a job (although the first half of the interview went great). However I have a second interview with another company next week and I am like 90% sure they will hire me, so in the end it does not matter that much, though I am still somewhat pissed.

Edit: (my post count is 666 so this is the only way to make new posts): Yes it may be that they tried to pull a weird version of "good cop / bad cop", and well I guess I reacted fairly well to that, as I remained pretty calm (I always do), and tried to follow his weird "the correct way is this" approach.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sumsar said:


> Just got home from a job interview which both went good and bad:
> It was 2x60 min, the first 60 min is pretty relaxed with one guy who was very open about it, and it went great. It was the interview part of it and also him explaining about the company and the position that I applied for.
> 
> Next 60 min is a "case interview" for which I am told that "there is no wrong answers, we are interested in seeing how you analyse things and how you come up with solutions, while the solution itself is not so important". Now this part is done with a different guy and it kinda feels like a soft version of an exam. I pretty quickly find that to this guys it is more like "there is only one right answer, and I don't really care how you got to your wrong answers". So basicly I spend 60 min trying to guess the correct solution for a range of questions that I haven't had the oppertunity to prepare for (they didn't send me the topic or anything), and part of the idea with the case test is that I don't necesarryly need to have any background information on it.
> So yeah after 2 hours I leave feeling like I failed pretty hard, even though I don't really see how I could have done it any differently.
> 
> I am gonna be much surprised if they actually offer me a job (although the first half of the interview went great). However I have a second interview with another company next week and I am like 90% sure they will hire me, so in the end it does not matter that much, though I am still somewhat pissed.


Some companies do this in an interview to see how you react to stress and problem solving situations, the whole "there is only one right answer and I want you to squirm trying to think of it" hardass act may just be that, an act to see how you react and to gauge your responses. Best of luck to you, man.

Also, you're not allowed to post anymore because your current post count is 666.


----------



## Blytheryn

The managers at my new job are being dicks a bit. I guess it goes along with the complex of being a manager at a fast food restaurant...


----------



## chaneisa

Was woken up by my brother's soon to be ex-wife telling me to watch their sons while she went to an appointment. Why she failed to plan ahead and ask someone in advance is beyond me. She asked my mom this morning, who apparently volunteered me to do it. You'd think I've gotten used to this.


----------



## CaptainD00M

asher said:


> Do you have everything logged?
> 
> Can you get statements from the police?



Yes everything is logged, no with the police this is India and they won't agree to anything because of my Visa. 

In retrospect that post was a little premature as he sent a follow up email clarifying a few details (He apparently sent it on his way to the airport in a rush) which now makes the explanation for me coming back early a lot closer to the reality.

It still neglects a few things but I can fill in the blanks when I'm back, but still potentially leaves me with the mess of having to make up some lost credits while writing my thesis, because I will be damned if I'm staying at this faculty longer than August this year.

I will keep you lads posted, and thanks for the concern bro. Sadly I still can't keep food in me, but thankfully there have been a few positive developments but I will post them in the appropriate thread


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The old hag at the ID cards office wrote on my ID card that I'm streaked... 
Which is totally false.
I might have 20% grey hair, but wtf, I won't be streaked before 2-3 more years.
I don't have problems with white hair, I have problems with not writing the truth.
I will be streaked for sure before the ID Card expire...but hell, it's an official document, not the guessing game.
(Not mad actually, but on the border between funnily amused and slightly pissed)


----------



## chassless

i just can't beat those D.D.T.'s in Bloons City !!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Some degenerate little .... broke into my car while I was at work last night. Cleaned out the whole thing, ripped apart the entire center console and busted up the driver side control panel. This is the second time in 3 months. Absolutely ....ing ridiculous. 

I work at a Holiday Inn here in town as the overnight guy at the desk, I barely make minimum wage and I JUST bought a nice S5470, an RG8, and a new set of BKP Painkillers to drop in. Then this .... happens. God damn I am beyond angry. Cause a couple hundred dollars worth of damage for a $30 stereo, why not. Go for it. 

I hate this town hard enough to start a pop punk band so I can make music about how much I hate this town.


----------



## Kobalt

I just...cannot conceive how...

I can get a full skateboard across the continent, from California to Quebec Canada, OVERNIGHT...but I'm still waiting on a tiny little phone case from Pennsylvania that I ordered on Dec. 24...

How does that even work?! =/

At this rate, I expect my Strings & Beyond order (that shipped monday from North Carolina) to arrive BEFORE the phone case.


----------



## Tech Wrath

My girlfriend's a dude 

Jk but 25$ Behemoth concert is 17+ and I'm 16. Bout to call them up and complain like a bitch


----------



## asher

Kobalt said:


> I just...cannot conceive how...
> 
> I can get a full skateboard across the continent, from California to Quebec Canada, OVERNIGHT...but I'm still waiting on a tiny little phone case from *Pennsylvania* that I ordered on Dec. 24...
> 
> How does that even work?! =/
> 
> At this rate, I expect my Strings & Beyond order (that shipped monday from North Carolina) to arrive BEFORE the phone case.



Found your problem


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ok so, the Film Scoring & MIDI Techniques course at my university is an unbelievable pile of sh*t. (If you guys remember seeing me posting my anticipation in the "Why Are You Happy Now" thread.)

The other nine students are all absolute morons - some have never even composed a single piece of music before, which leads me to question how on earth some of them are even in the class. WHY ARE YOU IN A CLASS THAT SHOULD BE ABOUT COMPOSITION IF YOU HAVE NEVER COMPOSED SOMETHING? DO YOU EVEN PLAY AN INSTRUMENT? The instructor hasn't taught the class in ten years, (which explains why it hasn't been offered as part of the curriculum,) and he barely understands the VAST recording technological differences that have occurred in ten years. 

I went through the syllabus and schedule that the instructor set, and the material being covered throughout the semester is all stuff that I already have mastered. In fact, the course should NOT be called: "Film Scoring & MIDI Techniques". It should instead be called: "Intro to MIDI, Outdated Analog Techniques, & How to Open the Video Viewer In Pro Tools". What a joke and what a waste of tuition money. Literally nothing about actual film scoring or composition or ambiance or even simply syncing music to a film is in the course. I am so letdown and so mad.


----------



## Sumsar

^ Damn that sucks!

I know sometimes university courses suck, but I can imagine the letdown must be much bigger when you have actually paid for it.

Is there not some way to get the thing refunded since it is clearly a sh!tty course?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Sumsar said:


> ^ Damn that sucks!
> 
> I know sometimes university courses suck, but I can imagine the letdown must be much bigger when you have actually paid for it.
> 
> Is there not some way to get the thing refunded since it is clearly a sh!tty course?


Yeah, I still have time to withdraw and get a refund or to register for another course that I would like to take (if there is an opening).


----------



## Sumsar

Well "just DO IT" I guess?


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> Found your problem


What's wrong with PA?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Sumsar said:


> Well "just DO IT" I guess?


I'm guessing that you saw my post ridiculing the immature kid who kept saying "JUST DO IT" in his thread before it got merging into the "Official Axe-Fx Q&A" thread?


----------



## Sumsar

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm guessing that you saw my post ridiculing the immature kid who kept saying "JUST DO IT" in his thread before it got merging into the "Official Axe-Fx Q&A" thread?



Hahaha  no I actually didn't, I just happened to be thinking that it would be alittle fun to write "just do it" as a reply.


----------



## Kobalt

Kobalt said:


> I just...cannot conceive how...
> 
> I can get a full skateboard across the continent, from California to Quebec Canada, OVERNIGHT...but I'm still waiting on a tiny little phone case from Pennsylvania that I ordered on Dec. 24...
> 
> How does that even work?! =/
> 
> At this rate, I expect my Strings & Beyond order (that shipped monday from North Carolina) to arrive BEFORE the phone case.


Your order status is: *Complete*
Your order was shipped on Tuesday, January 12th, 2016 at 4:32:11 pm EST.

Un.......ing...believable.


----------



## Taylor

I busted up all the knuckles on my fretting hand at work today.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Tech Wrath said:


> My girlfriend's a dude
> 
> Jk but 25$ Behemoth concert is 17+ and I'm 16. Bout to call them up and complain like a bitch



Hah, wow. Why 17? What an arbitrary number.
I remember missing out on a Dillinger Escape Plan show a couple years back because I was sold 18+ tickets, but on the morning of the show, they moved the venue down the road to a 21+ place that I couldn't get in to. Never was able to get my money back. Still gets me pissed.

Sucks bro. I wish shows weren't so tied in red tape sometimes.


----------



## Gio18

I didn't win the powerball


----------



## chassless

Taylor said:


> I busted up all the knuckles on my fretting hand at work today.



How did that happen? Nothing too serious though?


----------



## Taylor

chassless said:


> How did that happen? Nothing too serious though?



No, not too serious. I chucked a wooden pallet onto a stack of pallets and it bounced back into my knuckles. It bloodied me up pretty good but nothing's broken.


----------



## chassless

My back fecking hurts and I can't find a comfy position to sleep it's been a week. I'm suspecting a scoliosis.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm pretty much always angry...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got a webcam today (Digital Innovations ChatCam 2.0mp), and it will not freakin' work on anything but Skype. Every other program I try it with just gives me a black screen, or a really dark image that lags a lot. It didn't come with an installation disk, and it says no drivers are required, so I am stumped. Oh well, off to play some guitar to work the anger out of my system.


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm pretty much always angry...



I now have headcanon that Konfyouzd is an Angry Marine.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Just found out that Hipshot makes a drop in replacement for my Ibanez/Gibraltar bridge that I replaced a few months back. 

Flu since Friday. My high score on the thermometer is 102.5

And because I just realized... Gibraltar Bridge sounds a lot like Altar Bridge


----------



## Tech Wrath

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hah, wow. Why 17? What an arbitrary number.
> I remember missing out on a Dillinger Escape Plan show a couple years back because I was sold 18+ tickets, but on the morning of the show, they moved the venue down the road to a 21+ place that I couldn't get in to. Never was able to get my money back. Still gets me pissed.
> 
> Sucks bro. I wish shows weren't so tied in red tape sometimes.



Idek tbh haha. I understand 21+ for drinking and .... but why in the world 17+ I might understand you don't want toddlers at the show or some dude with his 9 year old son teaching him to be a satanist  but c'mon now, if I was the venue owner I'd want all the money I could get, so what if some 9 year old becomes some satan serial killer  but maybe some 13 year old will get knocked out and sue the place >.<


----------



## Tech Wrath

Tech Wrath said:


> Idek tbh haha. I understand 21+ for drinking and .... but why in the world 17+ I might understand you don't want toddlers at the show or some dude with his 9 year old son teaching him to be a satanist  but c'mon now, if I was the venue owner I'd want all the money I could get, so what if some 9 year old becomes some satan serial killer  but maybe some 13 year old will get knocked out and sue the place >.<



...., defeated sanity & putrid pile=18+, cannibal corpse, cryptopsy, & abysmal dawn=21+, and a few other concerts!  Why does everything I listen to have age restrictions to their concerts. The only thing I can go to is Cradle of filth (....ty music imo but haven't heard their new album), some other band, and Ne Obliviscaris (Amazing, best album of 2014 honestly) but I ain't paying 30$ to see 30 minutes of greatness followed by disappointment


----------



## flint757

Not really mad, but frustrated. My activity watch reset itself after a 3 mile workout and me exceeding my step goal by quite a bit. Now I'm back down to like only a 1000 steps and none of my workouts were recorded. Not a huge deal, but it screws up my goals and total steps which I like to keep track of. Not to mention it screws up the calculations in my calorie counter.


----------



## RustInPeace

Incredibly stressed lately. 

My car was hit in the middle of the night about a week ago, and waiting on insurance to do their paperwork is aggravating. The vehicle is technically unsafe to drive because the drivers door wont open, but I need to drive it to get to work to provide for my family. 

My grandma just called me from the hospital, she isnt doing well at all.

I also just found out my wife is pregnant with our 4th, which has been very difficult to accept and move forward with. 

I work 3 jobs right now as it is and feel at capacity for how much more .... I can take.


----------



## Rosal76

flint757 said:


> Not really mad, but frustrated. My activity watch reset itself after a 3 mile workout and me exceeding my step goal by quite a bit. Now I'm back down to like only a 1000 steps and none of my workouts were recorded. Not a huge deal, but it screws up my goals and total steps which I like to keep track of. Not to mention it screws up the calculations in my calorie counter.



Yeah, but you're still exercising and your body is getting something positive out of it.


----------



## Mechanix11

I'm really frustrated and mad right now because i couldn't have the classes that i wanted for this semester and because of my lower points i couldn't apply on most of the courses, just only one .

So today i went to my school and tried to fix my schedule of classes and tried to apply for other of my courses, aaand no luck, most of them have problems and have conflicts with their hours so, i looked for any other course to apply and still luck. In that moment i was very upset about the situation and i just decided to just take two courses only, there's nothing more i coud do .

The worst thing is because I was upset and frustrated in that moment i just went to home, later i made my schedule and then i saw that i could have taken one more class in the afternoon.  
Some of my friends didn't have any problems with their courses but it sucks that i will be delayed one semester before them.  
So now my only hope is that my tutor could give me a chance to take another course, which i think would be impossible, but at least i would try


----------



## asher

.... playing, .... tone, and my wrists hate all of it (they just hate the endurneck the least. the difference isn't that big)


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Stupid insomnia.


----------



## Mprinsje

I should drink less


----------



## AxeHappy

Not really mad, more like frustrated and bemused but:

Yesterday at work, I was told that if I am to continue wearing my awesome tights (they used the word pants and didn't say anything about how awesome they are) I will need to either wear shorts or longer shirts. 

Apparently my dick is too showy. 


Of all the ways to describe my dick I think that, "Ostentatious," is near the last I would have used.


----------



## asher

You need to go full on Labyrinth Bowie now.


----------



## AxeHappy

HA! I was considering wearing one of my kilts full Scottish style, but I can't actually remember if there are policies against skirts or not and I don't really care enough to look it up or ask HR. 

And:
Some of the union people caught wind of this and they are less then pleased about it. Apparently, my awesome tights are rather popular around the plant. 

You would think something that raised morale without the company having to spend a dime would be something management would be all over. We shall see what happens.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

In a single day: My daughter goes in for heart surgery. My g'friends
aunt's funeral takes place then my g'friends cousin commits suicide!

I have no words!!


----------



## chassless

^ how's your daughter though ?


----------



## asher

Musical identity crisis.

But yeah, ID, I hope everything goes well


----------



## Demiurge

I thought I was clever, incorporating a patch bay into my rack & pedal board setup, supposedly making it easy to mix-around signal paths for my guitars, bass, and synths...

Ground loop city. Happy hunting this weekend, I guess.


----------



## neoshredder

IbanezDaemon said:


> In a single day: My daughter goes in for heart surgery. My g'friends
> aunt's funeral takes place then my g'friends cousin commits suicide!
> 
> I have no words!!


Horrible.  Take care.


----------



## Blytheryn

IbanezDaemon said:


> In a single day: My daughter goes in for heart surgery. My g'friends
> aunt's funeral takes place then my g'friends cousin commits suicide!
> 
> I have no words!!



Oh man, you have my condolences. That's awful


----------



## Action

I came to post what I was angry about... I may have to just shut up, pray for some of you, and reevaluate what I let frustrate me.

That said, here's the trivial crap that's bothering me right now 

I'm mad because either I managed to break or damage every instrument cable I own, or the input jacks on my amp are loose. I found out in the excellent and embarrassing way of going to show off the amp to someone i wanted to impress... 

I'm mad because I see a lot of people lately who aren't interested in trying to answer questions, solve problems, or contribute, but instead just to discourage others. It's supposedly an extended range forum, a place for boundary pushers, but so many of us sit around telling people all the things they can't do, all the bad things about our hardware, all the reasons not to tune outside of the normal range, all the reasons why it sounds bad. I thought this was supposed to be a font of ideas and suggestions how to tune outside the normal range _and_ make it sound good, how to utilize the equipment that people own to its fullest, encouragement of people to do something that's rarely been done or rarely been done well.


----------



## necronoid

The output jack nut of my shecter hell's gate is constantly unscrewing. I should change the output chinese jack for something better...


----------



## BucketheadRules

iTunes.

GAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## CaptainD00M

IbanezDaemon said:


> In a single day: My daughter goes in for heart surgery. My g'friends
> aunt's funeral takes place then my g'friends cousin commits suicide!
> 
> I have no words!!



Holy .... dude!

I really hope your daughter is okay and you're holding up as best as can be. My heart goes out to you bro.


----------



## russmuller

Every time I find a deal for a bandsaw on Craigslist, someone snipes me!

A few months ago I found a 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser block. It belonged to an elderly man who hadn't used it in years, and it worked fine but the heir just wanted to sell the stuff off. It was $250, we had an agreement, but then when the dude got home from work he found out that his wife had already sold it.

Yesterday I find a 14" JET bandsaw with the 6" riser block, on casters, with a brand new Kreg fence for it... $350. I had dinner plans right after work, but I told him I definitely wanted it and would be by afterward to pay him. Get a text during dinner that someone else showed up and bought it.

*le sigh*


----------



## Kobalt

BucketheadRules said:


> Apple.
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAH


I fixed that for ya.


----------



## asher

Picking up a chest bug.

Losing bouts I have no business losing because le stupid.

Surface Pro 4 decided to brick last night, what the kittening kitten


----------



## BucketheadRules

Kobalt said:


> I fixed that for ya.



Well yes actually. I despise Apple.

I've just bought a Macbook solely to use Logic for my uni work etc, but very grudgingly. I loathe them as a company and I detest their products.


----------



## CaptainD00M

-miss post-


----------



## Seybsnilksz

They put out a new version of Tuxguitar after 7 years, and I don't like it very much.


----------



## NicePants

My arm is as good as useless right now and might potentially be for a few months. Although after the pissed part wore off I felt depressed. I was just about to buy a new guitar too. Took the day off tomorrow so I'm just sitting back and listening to some blues.


----------



## TedEH

A group of activists is trying to shut down our next show because they're mad at the venue for previously not cancelling an entirely unrelated show that had a singer they decided was racist because of something he said on twitter or some stupid thing like that.


----------



## Church2224

I sold one of my guitars to Guitar Center give my buddy a loan so he can pay his rent for the month...

I miss the guitar, but I am more mad that I am doing a lot for a lot of people and getting nothing in return. I have also helped this guy move about 3 times, given him gifts, did yard work for him and loaned him tools for free. It is not just him, but others as well.

And what does Church get? Not much, well I do take some liquor when I am at his place. But I wish some one would go out of the way to thank man and do something special for me. Not to be selfish, but I want to feel like people are grateful and appreciate me as a friend.


----------



## tacotiklah

Has someone ever pissed you off so badly that you just won't ever feel complete or be able to be at peace with yourself until you just beat the ever loving crap out of them?

That's where I'm at with my cousin's boyfriend after he drunkenly came at me blaming me for my aunt's death and calling me a murderer, despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Bad enough I lost the woman that gave me a great starting point to make something of myself, but to have some drunken addict douchebag say some really messed up stuff like that to me now has me to the point where even the mention of his name makes my blood run cold and I have to spend the next 15+ minutes punching a pillow or something to calm down. 

And the worst part is that I become even more angry at myself for letting this dip.... get to me like that. But I swear, one of these days I'm not gonna be in a position where I have to be nice to him and he's going to have a very bad day that day.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

tacotiklah said:


> Has someone ever pissed you off so badly that you just won't ever feel complete or be able to be at peace with yourself until you just beat the ever loving crap out of them?
> 
> That's where I'm at with my cousin's boyfriend after he drunkenly came at me blaming me for my aunt's death and calling me a murderer, despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Bad enough I lost the woman that gave me a great starting point to make something of myself, but to have some drunken addict douchebag say some really messed up stuff like that to me now has me to the point where even the mention of his name makes my blood run cold and I have to spend the next 15+ minutes punching a pillow or something to calm down.
> 
> And the worst part is that I become even more angry at myself for letting this dip.... get to me like that. But I swear, one of these days I'm not gonna be in a position where I have to be nice to him and he's going to have a very bad day that day.



An empty allegation is hardly worth getting your panties in a twist, man. .... that guy. I bet he ....s horses.


----------



## tacotiklah

The guy cornered me in my own room and attempted to aggravate me into a fist fight by accusing me of killing off a close family member whose passing still hurts a lot. Seriously, what guy tries to get into a fist fight with a girl?

Oh no, the levels of disrespect and emotional pain he caused will not be forgotten nor forgiven.


----------



## NicePants

tacotiklah said:


> The guy cornered me in my own room and attempted to aggravate me into a fist fight by accusing me of killing off a close family member whose passing still hurts a lot. Seriously, what guy tries to get into a fist fight with a girl?
> 
> Oh no, the levels of disrespect and emotional pain he caused will not be forgotten nor forgiven.



He sounds like an ass, but don't let him bait you like that. If you let him get the best of you in a situation and attack him, you could be the one paying the price for it. I know you're probably going through a tough time, but words can only hurt you as much as you allow them to. I've been in a somewhat similar situation before, and I was very very close to stabbing someone over it, which in hindsight was immensely stupid and would have made me way worse than he could ever be. If you've got somewhere else you can be when he starts his crap, just get away for a while. If he's the kind to drunkenly yell at people I don't think he's the kind to have a calm chat about why he shouldn't be a dick.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Cover letters, I hate writing the damn things.


----------



## MFB

ThePhilosopher said:


> Cover letters, I hate writing the damn things.



You at least have a base one that you can just fudge up to suit whatever new job you're applying for right? Going from scratch every time would be awful.


----------



## Sumsar

^^ I know the pain, guess what I am doing all day tomorrow?

^ I only change about 1/3 of my cover letter each time, and then it is just overall improvements that will likely also make it into the next.

CV is like 95% the same as my background is the same. The order in which I present things may change a bit, but the content is the same except my 3 line resume.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ThePhilosopher said:


> Cover letters, I hate writing the damn things.


They're the absolute worst. Like the others said, though, get a general one where you can change a few things around and use it for different jobs. Sometimes you may want to add a line or 2 that are more specific to the job/company itself. Then again what do I know, I've been unemployed for almost 8 months, which is why I'm posting here.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I have a baseline to work from, but the same job positions at different companies word things so differently that I'm rewriting most of the content paragraphs. I've gotten a few different paragraphs accumulated that will apply to most diction used in job listings.


----------



## Kobalt

I'm not good at writing music...


----------



## Jarmake

Kobalt said:


> I'm not good at writing music...



Me neither. 

I haven't slept well for a week now. It's starting to piss me off now. It's very nice to wake up for work at 3:45 am when you haven't had a good sleep the whole night.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I have some form of strep. I haven't had it in probably ten years. I felt like crap the last few days but I got to the doctor's today and got five days worth of antibiotics. Fortunately I can breathe fine and talk fine, but it hurts pretty bad and I've had no energy.

Hopefully by tomorrow I'll start feeling the symptoms lessen, I'll be done with my antibiotics by Monday which is good. Unfortunately my girlfriend and I have a date party on Saturday and I'll either feel too bad to go or good enough to go but not drink. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## chassless

My GI tract doesn't want to settle and it hurts, in the mornings. Even when it doesn't hurt my thighs go numb after all the time i have to spend on the toilet seat. *facepalm*


----------



## Timmy-Scandi

I just had to put my 20 years old cat to sleep, luckily I found a vet that could come to my house, so she died on the sofa, in her home. I just buried her in the garden, so I'm mad and sad. Of course 20 years are a lot for a cat, I was just 8 when we adopted her.


----------



## chassless

wow, that's a long time for a cat. at least she had a long life.


----------



## Timmy-Scandi

chassless said:


> wow, that's a long time for a cat. at least she had a long life.



Yes, and I believe I gave her an happy life, she was always wandering around in the forest and in the neighbourhood gardens...


----------



## asher

Timmy-Scandi said:


> I just had to put my 20 years old cat to sleep, luckily I found a vet that could come to my house, so she died on the sofa, in her home. I just buried her in the garden, so I'm mad and sad. Of course 20 years are a lot for a cat, I was just 8 when we adopted her.



Awww. Losing a fur kid sucks


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got a fever and the hard drive I have Cubase installed on is making this terrible grinding noise. Worst friday ever.


----------



## naw38

My wife complained today that we'd cleaned for hours and that it felt like no progress had been made. I told her to come look at something with me. 
So we go into the kitchen, and I open the door to the cupboard to show her that there was no more mouse .... in there(old house, can't get rid of the ....ers) and that progress definitely had been made... But there was more ....ing mouse ....!


----------



## Sumsar

Symphony X concert in a month is sold out, and guess who didn't get tickets? I honestly didn't expect it to be sold out (it is there first concert ever in Denmark) and I REALLY didn't think it would have sold out a month before. I was planning to buy the ticket next week when I get money, but nope.


----------



## asher

I hate primary season.

also pretty sure I'm having discontinuation syndrome from going off the SSRI I was on (that wasn't doing anything) and it blows.


----------



## chassless

i don't like what Google's done to us. i can't really say "^ what does any of that even mean?" anymore.


----------



## asher

chassless said:


> i don't like what Google's done to us. i can't really say "^ what does any of that even mean?" anymore.



...huh?

Because someone will tell you to go look it up?


----------



## Don Vito

I was competing for a job with one freaking person, and they beat me to the chase 

I'm $5000 in debt to dragondildos.com


----------



## chassless

asher said:


> ...huh?
> 
> Because someone will tell you to go look it up?



Exactly! It's killing conversation.


----------



## Taylor

Mother has pneumonia and was supposed to get out of the hospital today, she even said she was feeling a lot better than when she went in. Now she's being transferred to one of the bigger hospitals nearby and is on assisted breathing. Worst part is because of this damn snow storm I don't know when I can get out of my own driveway let alone get halfway across town to see her.


----------



## russmuller

I had to go in to work on my day off for an "all hands on deck" meeting. It was a total waste of time and was not worth f0cking up my day off over it. My boss can't be bothered to show up more than 3 days in the past 2 weeks, but I have to give up my afternoon off for really non-important crap.

I interviewed last week for a potentially huge career jump, but now I see that the job listing has been updated so that I no longer meet the requirements for the position.


----------



## Alberto7

I was gonna post that I'm mad because it's almost 2am, I can't sleep, and I'm bored out of my mind, but then I read some of the other people's reasons... not mad anymore. I'm gonna go sleep it off.

I sincerely hope things turn around for you guys. Mucho love.



Don Vito said:


> I'm $5000 in debt to dragondildos.com



I somehow feel like this is true. Sorry you didn't get the job man.


----------



## Kobalt

I think I just gave up songwriting...that's how mad I am at myself.

I guess I'll just stick to playing other people's music.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Because why can't a company shoot straight and tell me "we don't know when it will ship"!!?? Why tell me last week that it would ship on Monday and then nothing... Until I call Monday to say I haven't received tracking info. And hear from the SAME person "Oh yea.. That will probably ship tomorrow or Wed". 

Since I HAVE to sign for it, maybe tell me what's up so that I can plan accordingly! Shouldn't be too much to ask after dropping over 2 grand.


----------



## asher

Packing.

I mean, it's for a trip home for a few days then a week of skiing in Utah, so it's for an ostensibly *good* trip, but I still hate it.


----------



## chassless

this picture has been circulating our local social media :







basically it says:

"the Saudi academy for training and consulting (smth like that) presents to you the conference:

_*are women human ?*_"


i really don't know what time we're living in. i really don't.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Finally get some $ stacked for a new jazzcaster/partscaster build and the f*ckin CV goes out on the truck. 

MOTHER******.


----------



## NicePants

Don Vito said:


> I was competing for a job with one freaking person, and they beat me to the chase
> 
> *I'm $5000 in debt to dragondildos.com*


----------



## chassless

i hit my little toe very hard, and it's blue and swollen. it's not the pain that bothers me, but the fact that it happened so close to a trip to Sri Lanka that's due next week, and that's the last thing i would want to have there.


----------



## chassless

yep, it's a fracture. most realistically we're gonna have to postpone our trip. no working out for around a month. i might also have to skip on the national muay thai competition i've been preparing for.

*sigh* at least i've got more time for my sweet, sweet little Washie...


----------



## Leberbs

I like my job and loathe my superiors. I am (was) 1 of 2 technicians on site. 
My counterpart was fired yesterday...

They're about to plow me sideways... Please send lube in the coming weeks.

If you're in SouthWest Louisiana and are looking for a reliable employee, please check my linkedin profile in the signature for my work experience and education. Thanks.


----------



## Kobalt

I must have really questionable expectations of acceptable/acceptably low action, or the neck on the Banshee is ....ed, because what the .... is wrong with this guitar??


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Kobalt said:


> I must have really questionable expectations of acceptable/acceptably low action, or the neck on the Banshee is ....ed, because what the .... is wrong with this guitar??



Hard to say without measuring. It could have anything from:
- saddle height
- nut height
- radius matching (nut and saddles)
- neck relief (bass or treble or both)
- uneven frets
- twisted neck
- especially unfortunate S-curve (all necks with truss rods are S-curved under tension, it's weird)
- or just overly heavy strings 

You go one by one and figure it out and buy expensive tools... Or you can buy a better guitar. LTD Deluxes are nice.

EDIT: I should change my name to Dr Science.


----------



## Kobalt

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Or you can buy a better guitar. LTD Deluxes are nice.


Thinking about it.... Haven't been too fond of it in the long run.

Definitely not an ESP/LTD, however.


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm sick. I'm barely ever sick. Stop it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I bought a guitar from Guitar Center in Bermigham AL, and UPS site says it was delivered yesterday, but guess who doesn't have their guitar! AAHHHHHH!!


----------



## NicePants

Dan_Vacant said:


> I bought a guitar from Guitar Center in Bermigham AL, and UPS site says it was delivered yesterday, but guess who doesn't have their guitar! AAHHHHHH!!



....ING GUITARSTOP


----------



## Dan_Vacant

NicePants said:


> ....ING GUITARSTOP



I think it's more on UPS.


----------



## Mprinsje

I removed the chassis of my peavey vtm from the headshell and the headshell is literally 75% of the amps immense weight. Why peavey, why?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

That recent thread on here in the Sevenstring section with the guy exposing flaws in his Kiesel/Carvin and discussing his disappointment was removed. It wasn't closed (like threads when bashing or other claims occur). It was completely removed. No trace or evidence. Nice knowing that shady stuff from certain crooked influence (from Wired Guitarist) is carrying over to this forum. And no, Kiesel/Carvin no longer sponsors this site/forum. Notice that the ads and banners have been removed for some time now.


----------



## Leberbs

Emperor Guillotine said:


> That recent thread on here in the Sevenstring section with the guy exposing flaws in his Kiesel/Carvin and discussing his disappointment was removed. It wasn't closed (like threads when bashing or other claims occur). It was completely removed. No trace or evidence. Nice knowing that shady stuff from certain crooked influence (from Wired Guitarist) is carrying over to this forum. And no, Kiesel/Carvin no longer sponsors this site/forum. Notice that the ads and banners have been removed for some time now.



What part are you mad about?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Isn't it possible that the OP asked for it to be removed due to the fact that it had run it's course... resolved with confirmed refund? Or possibly that it was removed because it essentially got pretty far off topic with others chiming in with personal experiences?

I'm not trying to undermine or re-direct... just posing other possible scenarios. Much respect to everyone.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

High Plains Drifter said:


> Isn't it possible that the OP asked for it to be removed due to the fact that it had run it's course... resolved with confirmed refund? Or possibly that it was removed because it essentially got pretty far off topic with others chiming in with personal experiences?
> 
> I'm not trying to undermine or re-direct... just posing other possible scenarios. Much respect to everyone.


It is possible that Kiesel/Carvin asked the OP to get the thread removed as a condition so that the OP could get his refund as resolution. However, the OP didn't ask because his original purpose was for the thread to be a testament to how Kiesel/Carvin runs their business and treats their customers. Kiesel/Carvin directly asking Sevenstring.org admins (or Alex) to have it removed seems like a more appropriate explanation.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It is possible that Kiesel/Carvin asked the OP to get the thread removed as a condition so that the OP could get his refund as resolution. However, the OP didn't ask because his original purpose was for the thread to be a testament to how Kiesel/Carvin runs their business and treats their customers. Kiesel/Carvin directly asking Sevesntring.org admins (or Alex) to have it removed seems like a more appropriate explanation.



Gotcha. Thanks. I'm all for transparency and accountability. Just pondering other potential scenarios. Never know what happens behind the scenes or why so I try not to assume anything.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

High Plains Drifter said:


> Gotcha. Thanks. I'm all for transparency and accountability. Just pondering other potential scenarios. Never know what happens behind the scenes or why so I try not to assume anything.



This time we need to find out.

This site moves TONS of those guitars. we need an answer here....

does anyone remember the user that posted the thread?


----------



## flint757

You can still see the cached page on google if you want to know what it originally said.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

flint757 said:


> You can still see the cached page on google if you want to know what it originally said.



Tried that, it says I don't have permission to view this section..... errrr.


----------



## flint757

Hold up:

Page 1

Page 2

I assume these are the pages in question.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

I'm not understanding the thread deletion move.....

I guess it is time to quit this site too. All I want is freedom of speech and opinion, both of which are in short supply lately. 

Have fun with your propaganda website, peace.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

flint757 said:


> Hold up:
> 
> Page 1
> 
> Page 2
> 
> I assume these are the pages in question.


Yes. That is it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just got confirmation in a message from the OP. (Can verify with a screenshot.) Kiesel asked for it to be taken down and Alex complied. Also, notice that the Kiesel/Carvin ad is back on the home page suddenly.


----------



## metalstrike

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Just got confirmation in a message from the OP. (Can verify with a screenshot.) Kiesel asked for it to be taken down and Alex complied. Also, notice that the Kiesel/Carvin ad is back on the home page suddenly.



Damn, that's seriously disappointing.


----------



## Sumsar

Why on earth do admins conform to companies wishes?


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Hardly ever post, but was reading that thread yesterday. As a potential customer, it would have put me much more at ease had they made amends and left the thread to show how they make the customer happy, instead they had the thread removed to hide. Shady as hell.


----------



## xzacx

It's ironic that they willingly put out their own pics of a guitar with a forearm contour that lops off a quarter of a guitar's top, but shut this down. A lot of their own design choices are worse for their public image than an angry customer potentially getting an issue resolved. You can delete as many threads as you want, but I'll never unsee those gaudy dyed fretboards, most of their headstocks, and laughable tshirts.


----------



## Thrashman

Well Kiesel lost me and a few friends as customers after that move. Sad to se admins comply as well, but hey - money talks I suppose. 

Sigh.


----------



## marcwormjim

Wow. I wish I could remove every pro-Kiesel sentiment from my post history.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Make sure to spread the word of this one guys since we have proof this time.



flint757 said:


> Page 1
> 
> Page 2



And if you need my screenshot, here it is.


----------



## marcwormjim

I say we get a crowdfund going For yellowv, to help publicize this. I'll put in a few dollars, whether it goes toward a chargeback dispute, ss.org hosting fees to encourage the loss of Kiesel's payola, or just to get the guy a guitar from a less villainous company. At the least, maybe it would encourage the international buyers I've seen screwed over to come out of the woodwork, as well.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wow. Ok then.

Good on Alex for making sure of the end result with the OP; all the interactions I've had with him have been positive. I get that they advertise here and it's probably a chunk of revenue that helps keep this site going, but damn. 

All these companies want to snuff this type of crap out and tell 'their side of the story'...guess what, the product you deliver IS your side of the story. 

Glad I saw it, glad I read this too.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wow, glad I read through both of those pages. What's more shocking to me was Oracles' friend's experience with his DC800. :wow:

I think it's some serious bullsh*t that the thread was swept under the rug, not even locked. Those pages are definitely worth sharing and I think people should share those as much as possible. Being that dismissive of your customers after spending that much money is unacceptable of any company.


----------



## kevdes93

Had a good chunk of money put away for a dc7x, looks like I'll just get another RGA  I was wondering if anyone else noticed the threads mysterious disappearance. Not giving them a penny since seeing all this.


----------



## bhakan

I think the dumbest part about this is from what I know the actual problem with Kiesel was relatively forgivable. They may have taken too long to fix an issue with a customer but it seems like they eventually did it. I'm totally willing to give them the benefit of the doubt that they were busy or something and took too long. However having the thread closed is dishonest and shady and makes this whole situation into a big deal that has totally turned me off from Kiesel.


----------



## NicePants

Honestly quite surprised Kiesel would do something like that. If another company like Chapman Guitars can screw up and publicly announce and fix it without sweeping it under the rug like some reptilian conspiracy, and NOT lose business because of it, why go through with this? This just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

bhakan said:


> I think the dumbest part about this is from what I know the actual problem with Kiesel was relatively forgivable. They may have taken too long to fix an issue with a customer but it seems like they eventually did it. I'm totally willing to give them the benefit of the doubt that they were busy or something and took too long. However having the thread closed is dishonest and shady and makes this whole situation into a big deal that has totally turned me off from Kiesel.



Exactly! 

It seems the guitar was initially constructed while they were preparing for NAMM, as OP said it was originally due on 12/23, but he received it 1/23. Still, no excuse for the horrid finish problems, crooked side dots and neck pickup, plus refinish the guitar (against customer wishes while at it ) in 6 more weeks! Really unbelievable! And as if that wasn't horrifying enough, they do this and ask the thread to be removed, wow.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

NicePants said:


> Honestly quite surprised Kiesel would do something like that. If another company like Chapman Guitars can screw up and publicly announce and fix it without sweeping it under the rug like some reptilian conspiracy, and NOT lose business because of it, why go through with this? This just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth.



This.
This mentality is something I will never understand. Carvin / Kiesel was very firmly on the (very!) short list of builders I have a ton of respect for, due to consistent quality and reliable customer service. They're an established company, and for the most part, have put out very solid guitars. 

Why do something like this? 

If you see that a customer is angry about the way you handled a situation, yeah, I'd be a bit upset that that was the way things went down, but you handle it. It goes without saying that turning someone's opinion of your business 180 degrees into a positive light again will speak volumes more for the quality and integrity of your business than if that customer had never spoken at all. EVEN MORE so than if it gets discovered that you swept it under the rug...that just leaves a nasty taste in everyone's mouths...

Just an edit here, something I remembered to tack on to this point was Skervesen. What really turned me on to Skervesen was when someone here bought a guitar from another member, I think it wasn't even second hand, he'd probably been the third or fourth owner, and when it arrived at his doorstep it had serious issues. Fret problems, neck issues, etc, and the Skervesen guys actually took it back, fixed everything, and sent it back to him, free of charge as a gesture to show that they stand by their work. Whenever I see that name now I always think of this gesture. 

EVEN IF things DIDN'T get resolved, and the Kiesel boys stuck to their guns with the whole "not our problem" bit, they would have _STILL_ been better off leaving the thread open. I posted in that thread, personally I would have chalked it up to over-ambition and the scale of the business ramping up a little too quickly. Now after this, all I can think is that they're more concerned with the public _opinion_ of their work and less with the actual _quality_ of their work, and will do whatever they can to maintain that, ethical or not...

I guess I'm not so much mad as I am frustrated and disappointed. Jeff and the team seemed like real stand up guys, it's a shame to hear about this. And shame on the SSO mod squad as well, this isn't like you guys. If you would have asked me what I thought you guys would do in a situation like this I totally would have expected you guys to let the thread stay and tell Carvin that being a sponsor doesn't mean you get to censor people.


----------



## marcwormjim

I'm hoping this shameful incident can be a start to the community speaking out whenever Kiesel just bevels over people, like this.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

NicePants said:


> Honestly quite surprised Kiesel would do something like that. If another company like Chapman Guitars can screw up and publicly announce and fix it without sweeping it under the rug like some reptilian conspiracy, and NOT lose business because of it, why go through with this? This just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth.


You know why. We all do. It's the shady person who is running Kiesel's online image. Seriously guys, share this around to other forums and even social media like Facebook. Kiesel's history of this kind of crap can't be overlooked anymore.



marcwormjim said:


> I'm hoping this shameful incident can be a start to the community speaking out whenever Kiesel just *bevels* over people, like this.


That pun.


----------



## bostjan

Page 3 (partial)


----------



## flint757

Yeah, Kiesel has shot himself in the foot big time. Had he let the thread stay open we would all see that the problem was resolved and there is nothing more to it. The whole incident would have likely been forgotten in a week or two. Having any evidence of poor craftsmanship and customer service removed though was like turning a little scratch into a full on flesh wound. Cover ups never end well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

flint757 said:


> Yeah, Kiesel has shot himself in the foot big time. Had he let the thread stay open we would all see that the problem was resolved and there is nothing more to it. The whole incident would have likely been forgotten in a week or two. Having any evidence of poor craftsmanship and customer service removed though was like turning a little scratch into a full on flesh wound. Cover ups never end well.


You are correct, Flint757, which is why we need to circulate/spread this and get the word out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Took some time to step back from this mess but I've made my decision now. Love my K/C's but maybe I got lucky. They're both [seemingly] top-notch. 

With that said, that's the last time that I'll give props unless asked about my specific instruments. I never was all that pleased with other aspects of the company... although I won't nit-pick in this thread all the things that I wasn't happy with. Overall I'm just breathing a sigh of relief that my two guitars seem to be fine. Of course time will tell if they hold up. 

As for the future... was going back and forth between PRS and K/C for my next six-string. Will not even consider K/C at this point.


----------



## asher

COBRA/FBA health care coverage expired on 1/31.

I'm NOW getting information about this, stuff that wasn't even postmarked until 3/9.


----------



## MikeNeal

cant believe this kiesel crap. i was curious where the post went, and assumed it was deleted

i can say honestly, i wont buy one.


----------



## downburst82

I'm of the mind if Carvin/keisel doesn't want fair discussion on the site fine...throw them in the filter and your brand can piss off...but that won't happen because they are an advertiser...they pay the site owner $$ and if people haven't noticed thats what the main focus of this site has become more and more. The recent changes happening will be detrimental to the user experience...but they will increase site traffic (more ad $$ from people like Carvin) and decrease effort needed to operate the forum (on the owners end...I imagine it will make things harder for the mods..)

Still my favorite forum because the user base and mods are great! but stuff like this is starting to sour things a bit for me.


----------



## technomancer

*And also to be 100% clear again the mod staff had NOTHING to do with this, Alex removed the thread. His forum, his decision.*


----------



## Mangle

Was trying to post in the thread and literally got bounced out of it as I was hitting the button. Then got a "do not have permission to post in this thread" message as it disappeared. Everyone has bad days, no one is above it. For Carvin to have the thread taken down shows an almost paranoid zeal for their business' reputation/perception. Can't any of these people ever not turn out to be borderline megalomaniacal fruit loops?

edit: yeah, there were only maybe 1 or 2 more posts after what's showing as the end of page 3.


----------



## Heroooh

Carvin/Kiesel is handling their pr like the swiss guitar maker we all know  deleting stuff on the left and right. Glad the guy got a refund but it should've happened way before he had to go public with it. Adds one more reason to the list why Ill never spend money on one


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I wasn't even mad about anything today but seeing that the Kiesel thread was deleted at their request got me pretty annoyed. What an absurd thing to have done, you're a business for fu_c_ks sake, you need to be able to admit when you screw up and fix it. Good to know Alex is willing to take money from a company like that.

Really hoping they don't decide to be an asshole about this whole thing and yellowv can get his money back.


----------



## TedEH

Everyone right now said:


> cant believe this kiesel crap.



Maybe I should be off to the unpopular opinions thread for this one, but I think we may be blowing the situation a bit out of proportion. It's only one thread that got removed, and I think the existence of this thread is enough punishment for them. Companies are made of people, and people make mistakes. I don't think this one PR problem is enough for me to say that everything Kiesel does going forward is crap. This whole "Kiesel is evil! We gatta spread the word!" thing is an overreaction IMO.


----------



## Rolanthas

Wow, that's outright ....ing ridiculous. The pettiness of it alone is laughable.

Hope the ad revenue was worth it. Should we just paypal the dude some cash whenever we need to make a negative post about Carvin? Just to make up for the potential loss of magical ad money, which is obviously more important than maintaining a decent forum environment.


----------



## Kobalt

TedEH said:


> Maybe I should be off to the unpopular opinions thread for this one, but I think we may be blowing the situation a bit out of proportion. It's only one thread that got removed, and I think the existence of this thread is enough punishment for them. Companies are made of people, and people make mistakes. I don't think this one PR problem is enough for me to say that everything Kiesel does going forward is crap. This whole "Kiesel is evil! We gatta spread the word!" thing is an overreaction IMO.


What's the saying, again...

It takes time and effort to build trust and reputation, but very little to lose it?

Something like that...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

TedEH said:


> Maybe I should be off to the unpopular opinions thread for this one, but I think we may be blowing the situation a bit out of proportion. It's only one thread that got removed, and I think the existence of this thread is enough punishment for them. Companies are made of people, and people make mistakes. I don't think this one PR problem is enough for me to say that everything Kiesel does going forward is crap. This whole "Kiesel is evil! We gatta spread the word!" thing is an overreaction IMO.


This isn't the first time that Kiesel has done this. This removal of posts exposing flaws or poor customer service has been done before on here as well as on other forums. It has just received more attention this time because we watched it happen and we have proof. Remember that Kiesel's social media guy who does all this is a founder at Wired Guitarist who runs things there and he deletes every potentially negative word about Kiesel on the pages. The posts or comments that are incidentally left up turn into a sh*t-talking fest as the moronic sheep in that group resort to ganging up against whomever made the post or comment.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I am completely broke for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Maybe I should be off to the unpopular opinions thread for this one, but I think we may be blowing the situation a bit out of proportion. It's only one thread that got removed, and I think the existence of this thread is enough punishment for them. Companies are made of people, and people make mistakes. I don't think this one PR problem is enough for me to say that everything Kiesel does going forward is crap. This whole "Kiesel is evil! We gatta spread the word!" thing is an overreaction IMO.



I'm 50/50 on this. Personally, the flaws in the guy's post wouldn't have even bothered me that much, I wouldn't have read into it too far, and once Kiesel reminded me I got an option 50 then that would have been that. 

The part that bothers me is that it's a freedom of speech issue, not 'punishing' Carvin / Kiesel. 
And AGAIN, normally, this wouldn't be much of a problem, because since the whole thing got resolved (I think it did anyway, iirc Alex was making sure things got seen through), there technically isn't really a "need" for the thread anymore. Who knows, they may have told Alex it was a condition to get the guy his refund and Alex decided that one thread isn't worth costing one of his users a couple thousand bucks. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

But the social climate lately has really got me and a lot of other people worried with all of the pro-censorship bs that's been going around. Everyone everywhere is deciding what is and is not okay for people to say and it's really been getting out of hand lately. As a result, it's become a touchy subject for a lot of people, and anything that can even REMOTELY be deemed as some kind of censorship is enough to get people feeling like they need to take action cause it's proven to be a very slippery slope...even in places like this which have been very, very open places of discussion, the slightest hint at heading that direction is enough to worry people and I think that's what we're seeing.

It is a SUPER frustrating time we live in. The entitlement is everywhere.

@Technomancer, thanks for the post, for some reason it didn't click to me that it was Alex's call. Sorry to point at you guys.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

TedEH said:


> Maybe I should be off to the unpopular opinions thread for this one, but I think we may be blowing the situation a bit out of proportion. It's only one thread that got removed, and I think the existence of this thread is enough punishment for them. Companies are made of people, and people make mistakes. I don't think this one PR problem is enough for me to say that everything Kiesel does going forward is crap. This whole "Kiesel is evil! We gatta spread the word!" thing is an overreaction IMO.



I'm kinda with you. I think it's being blown well out of proportion, but it is still a valid concern. I think it's asinine that they sent the guy a guitar with bubbling paint (among other things) and told him that they weren't going to do anything about it until he publicly called it out. Option 50 or not, that was a build flaw and deserved more swift action. Still, people are beginning to piss and .... all over guitars and stuff that aren't flawed just because they're mad about these few mistakes that were made recently. It's a little overboard.


----------



## A-Branger

AlexCorriveau said:


> I am completely broke for the next 2 weeks.



welcome to the club  we got cookies..... oh wait no, not we dont


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I'm 50/50 on this. Personally, the flaws in the guy's post wouldn't have even bothered me that much, I wouldn't have read into it too far, and once Kiesel reminded me I got an option 50 then that would have been that.
> 
> The part that bothers me is that it's a freedom of speech issue, not 'punishing' Carvin / Kiesel.
> And AGAIN, normally, this wouldn't be much of a problem, because since the whole thing got resolved (I think it did anyway, iirc Alex was making sure things got seen through), there technically isn't really a "need" for the thread anymore. Who knows, they may have told Alex it was a condition to get the guy his refund and Alex decided that one thread isn't worth costing one of his users a couple thousand bucks. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.
> 
> But the social climate lately has really got me and a lot of other people worried with all of the pro-censorship bs that's been going around. Everyone everywhere is deciding what is and is not okay for people to say and it's really been getting out of hand lately. As a result, it's become a touchy subject for a lot of people, and anything that can even REMOTELY be deemed as some kind of censorship is enough to get people feeling like they need to take action cause it's proven to be a very slippery slope...even in places like this which have been very, very open places of discussion, the slightest hint at heading that direction is enough to worry people and I think that's what we're seeing.
> 
> It is a SUPER frustrating time we live in. The entitlement is everywhere.
> 
> @Technomancer, thanks for the post, for some reason it didn't click to me that it was Alex's call. Sorry to point at you guys.



speaking of censorship. Im not sure what happened, but in one of the recent treads of NGD PRS hollocomb, someone made a coment about how "bad" or uggly or whatever, the top of the guitar was, saying that almost a third of the guitar didtn really had any figuring. (something among these lines). I remember because I "like" the comment, I personally think that to pay that much money for a hollocomb sig (which is more $$ than a CU24) it doesnt justify having a top that its worse looking than the SE lines. Either way I came back a couple of days latter to check the tread and the comment was deleted  only the happy ngd comments have been left.

I know you cant delete your own comment (unless he asked to be deleted himself), or maybe the OP asked for it?. Im not sure what happened. I know its a can of worms and already beaten topic the "bad quilt tops PRS" thing, and I know they might have been trying to minimize the tread going off track. But still, its someones opinion, if he doesnt like it and wants to say something about it, why he cant?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ordacleaphobia said:


> But the social climate lately has really got me and a lot of other people worried with all of the pro-censorship bs that's been going around. Everyone everywhere is deciding what is and is not okay for people to say and it's really been getting out of hand lately. As a result, it's become a touchy subject for a lot of people, and anything that can even REMOTELY be deemed as some kind of censorship is enough to get people feeling like they need to take action cause it's proven to be a very slippery slope...even in places like this which have been very, very open places of discussion, the slightest hint at heading that direction is enough to worry people and I think that's what we're seeing.


This is not an issue circulating around censorship enacted by the mods or site owner though. (The censorship should be addressed at some point though.) This is Kiesel whining to Alex or throwing money at Alex to delete a thread because Kiesel is trying to save face. Before the thread was deleted, the Kiesel/Carvin ads that you see on the home page of this site were not present and had not been present for awhile. After the thread was deleted, the ads were *coincidentally* back again on the home page. So Kiesel had contacted Alex, and Kiesel had thrown money at Alex. (They can pass it off under the guise of "sponsorship" or whatever, but this was money to keep things quiet.)

Again, read my comment right above yours. This has been done over and over to try to make Kiesel look like this glittering gold company that receives nothing but positive feedback. Lucas Mann of Rings of Saturn did the same thing when the band first came out: he would sit for hours upon hours on end and delete every single negative comment on the band's Facebook or YouTube so that it looked like there was nothing but positive support for the band.

Sweeping things under the rug is just adding on to the dishonest, shady business practice. That is what is grinding people's gears.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Emperor Guillotine said:


> all that stuff



100% agree, I just meant on a bit more of a broad spectrum, drawing a parallel to what happened here. I've been really paying a lot of attention to this topic over the past couple of years and it really drives me up a wall. Still though, hush money or not, it was deleted because it expressed an unfavorable opinion, and that's censorship in some way.

But yeah, SSO isn't really a censoring place, like I said, this site's got a very long and strong history of bringing the truth out. Main thing that's always drawn me here. Plus all you guys


----------



## kevdes93

Now im mad because this guy's been keeping me on the line with a PayPal payment for like 2 days now and it's delaying my imminent purchase of another RGA  it takes like 5 minutes man


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone ever try to work a deal with someone and they're being a tool? And now I don't want to buy his guitar just out of principal.


----------



## yellowv

Well after all that crap with Kiesel I finally got the money back in my account today and they actually gave me a refund less the $21 shipping charge. So I essentially paid Kiesel $21 to inconvenience me for four and a half months. Great company.


----------



## asher

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone ever try to work a deal with someone and they're being a tool? And now I don't want to buy his guitar just out of principal.



Have done so/not sold to.


----------



## BlackMastodon

kevdes93 said:


> Now im mad because this guy's been keeping me on the line with a PayPal payment for like 2 days now and it's delaying my imminent purchase of another RGA  it takes like 5 minutes man





USMarine75 said:


> Anyone ever try to work a deal with someone and they're being a tool? And now I don't want to buy his guitar just out of principal.


Are these related? 

My biggest issue with this whole Kiesel/Carvin drama is that it was swept under the rug to try to hide it. If they left the thread opened and shown that at the end there was a refund issued (albeit $21 short for some really stupid and immature reason ), then it probably would've looked better for K/C. Now they just look even shadier.


----------



## kevdes93

Haha no they're not related!


----------



## Leberbs

AlexCorriveau said:


> I am completely broke for the next 2 weeks.



I like how the last few pages have been about Kiesel. Then, there's this guy lol 

There there little buddy, pay day isn't so far away. Hang in there!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This is not an issue circulating around censorship enacted by the mods or site owner though. (The censorship should be addressed at some point though.) This is Kiesel whining to Alex or throwing money at Alex to delete a thread because Kiesel is trying to save face. Before the thread was deleted, the Kiesel/Carvin ads that you see on the home page of this site were not present and had not been present for awhile. After the thread was deleted, the ads were *coincidentally* back again on the home page. So Kiesel had contacted Alex, and Kiesel had thrown money at Alex. (They can pass it off under the guise of "sponsorship" or whatever, but this was money to keep things quiet.)
> 
> Again, read my comment right above yours. This has been done over and over to try to make Kiesel look like this glittering gold company that receives nothing but positive feedback. Lucas Mann of Rings of Saturn did the same thing when the band first came out: he would sit for hours upon hours on end and delete every single negative comment on the band's Facebook or YouTube so that it looked like there was nothing but positive support for the band.
> 
> Sweeping things under the rug is just adding on to the dishonest, shady business practice. That is what is grinding people's gears.



You're stretching a tad. The Kiesel ads have been there consistently for me for the past few months. Your over abundance of weirdness regarding this whole issue is way more annoying than the thought that I may have a flawed guitar coming in from them, long overdue. Hell, it's all speculation at this point. For all we know, Alex took it upon himself to remove it. The fact that you're imagining disappearing ads should just show everyone that they should take whatever you say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Warg Master

Well, ...., I just placed a kiesel edition order... Maybe it will get better attention do to it being "Kiesel Edition"


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Señor Voorhees;4552898 said:


> You're stretching a tad. The Kiesel ads have been there consistently for me for the past few months. Your over abundance of weirdness regarding this whole issue is way more annoying than the thought that I may have a flawed guitar coming in from them, long overdue. Hell, it's all speculation at this point. For all we know, Alex took it upon himself to remove it. The fact that you're imagining disappearing ads should just show everyone that they should take whatever you say with a grain of salt.


Mate, the ads were GONE before the thread was removed. I noticed it before any of this happened. I knew that I should've screenshotted the home page before and after. Out of the hundreds of members on here, surely someone else noticed that the Kiesel/Carvin ads were missing for a bit, unless everyone has become desensitized to them and just never sees/notices them - including noticing when they are gone. All I'm saying is it is a shady situation and you are trying to discredit me because you like the company (and/or possibly have a connection to the shady individual within the company).


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm more annoyed than mad really, but it would be nice for the person who bought a guitar I sold on Reverb to leave feedback, especially when I did for them. It takes all of 20 seconds. I shipped (insured, double-boxed and packed by UPS) the next day after payment was cleared by Reverb, it was delivered within a week of their order, and there was definitely nothing wrong with the guitar. I don't sell that often on there, so every bit of rep helps.


----------



## marcwormjim

Señor Voorhees;4552898 said:


> For all we know, Alex took it upon himself to remove it. The fact that you're imagining disappearing ads should just show everyone that they should take whatever you say with a grain of salt.



Salt detected.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Smoked Porter said:


> I'm more annoyed than mad really, but it would be nice for the person who bought a guitar I sold on Reverb to leave feedback, especially when I did for them. It takes all of 20 seconds. I shipped (insured, double-boxed and packed by UPS) the next day after payment was cleared by Reverb, it was delivered within a week of their order, and there was definitely nothing wrong with the guitar. I don't sell that often on there, so every bit of rep helps.



Probably just forgot, mate. Your post just reminded me that I owed somebody feedback from a deal a couple weeks ago, it's a pretty easy thing to forget (for me, anyway). 

Even if they forgot to leave it, your packing efforts are always appreciated


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My back hurts so bad I can't take a full breath. My uvula is swollen, and it either blocks my trachea or gets in the way of my esophagus when I swallow. 

Fvck me sideways..


----------



## Blytheryn

Went into the local electronics store today to pick up some basic headphones (the marshall over ear ones) and was almost instantly disappointed when I walked out the store and the cable starting glitching. Hate this kind of ..... Taking them back tomorrow for a refund.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Had a guy try to rip me off for audio work awhile back by attempting to take my money and run. I ended up getting my money back thanks to PayPal, but always been on bad terms with the guy since then. Now he is making up a massive story of complete bullsh*t against me by using a screenshot from 2014 (that he has been saving) taken completely out of context and adding his own little sick twist to slander me and make me look like a bad person. (Disagree with someone, hurl accusations at them, trial by social media platform, and ruin their name or sometimes career if they are potentially famous). That's the formula that people like him tend to follow. And of course, I can't defend myself because I can't access his post.

Anyone have any advice on how to deal with this?


----------



## NicePants

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Had a guy try to rip me off for audio work awhile back by attempting to take my money and run. I ended up getting my money back thanks to PayPal, but always been on bad terms with the guy since then. Now he is making up a massive story of complete bullsh*t against me by using a screenshot from 2014 (that he has been saving) taken completely out of context and adding his own little sick twist to slander me and make me look like a bad person. (Disagree with someone, hurl accusations at them, trial by social media platform, and ruin their name or sometimes career if they are potentially famous). That's the formula that people like him tend to follow. And of course, I can't defend myself because I can't access his post.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on how to deal with this?



Tie him up and break his legs.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Had a guy try to rip me off for audio work awhile back by attempting to take my money and run. I ended up getting my money back thanks to PayPal, but always been on bad terms with the guy since then. Now he is making up a massive story of complete bullsh*t against me by using a screenshot from 2014 (that he has been saving) taken completely out of context and adding his own little sick twist to slander me and make me look like a bad person. (Disagree with someone, hurl accusations at them, trial by social media platform, and ruin their name or sometimes career if they are potentially famous). That's the formula that people like him tend to follow. And of course, I can't defend myself because I can't access his post.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on how to deal with this?



Generally speaking in these types of situations you have 4 options:

1.) Swallow some pride and try to communicate your side of things in a calm and rational manner... trying to get to a point that although you both may still ultimately disagree, you are able to put this behind you and appeal to each others sense of compassion/ humanity. I don't necessarily see that as being a very likely option from what you have described. as this has boiled over into a rather ugly situation. 

2.) Play his game and fight fire with fire ( if you have any "ammunition" to be able to utilize). This is seldom productive as it only winds up painting you in the same light as what others likely perceive his character to be. In the end it makes you look the same as him.. malicious, unscrupulous, etc. These types of situations will typically leave onlookers evaluating the situation with no true conviction as to who is really right or wrong since it all just becomes a vindictive-looking cluster-f**k of "he said/ she said" bickering. There generally are no real "winners" when you sink to that level and in the end, others won't care to make a judgement. 

3.) Utilize whatever legal means that you reserve in order to quell his diarrhea of the mouth. This is usually much more in-depth and uncertain than most people are prepared to undertake... depending on the circumstances. I have no idea if you retain any aspect of legal recourse but in most of these kinds of scenarios you don't have much indisputable proof of innocence/ victimization. It's a tough and sometimes feasibly daunting road to take unless there is some 3rd party that will act on your behalf to protect your rights. Depends on the specifics but mediation and subsequent resolve is unlikely unless he has truly violated some agreement or terms of contract. The abundance of social media oriented disputes has made it extremely difficult to successfully defend yourself against these kinds of people/ allegations. 

4.) Let it go. That is imho the best route to go in a situation like this. You may have to just suck it up and refrain from validating his seemingly incessant need to undermine your character. Honestly... it's what I would do. Just move on and allow him to say whatever he's going to say. You can only fight with someone so much before your integrity begins to appear questionable to others.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> 4.) Let it go[...]just suck it up and refrain from validating his seemingly incessant need to undermine your character. Just move on and allow him to say whatever he's going to say. You can only fight with someone so much before your integrity begins to appear questionable to others.



Wisdom. 

The most valuable thing I've learned about all the sh*tstirrers on the internet (and off, I guess) is that they feed off of your attention. Most of the time not even attention in general, specifically, *your* attention. Not giving it to him is the biggest blow you can deal. Lends some credit to your situation as well, from my pov and others that share it. If this guy comes out of left field slinging fire left and right and you don't even see it as important enough to warrant a response, most of the time I'd assume it's someone out to further their own agenda by stepping on others.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

High Plains Drifter said:


> Generally speaking in these types of situations you have 4 options:



Thanks for the advice, HPD. I'll post a brief response to each.



High Plains Drifter said:


> 1.) Swallow some pride and try to communicate your side of things in a calm and rational manner... trying to get to a point that although you both may still ultimately disagree, you are able to put this behind you and appeal to each others sense of compassion/ humanity. I don't necessarily see that as being a very likely option from what you have described. as this has boiled over into a rather ugly situation.


This individual has no compassion/humanity. He is a pissed off man living in his mommy and daddy's basement (actual fact - I'm not just saying that). Also, when was the last time that logic and evidence quelled an angry online mob? Never? At this point, presenting my side of things would do no good because I can't access his post, but also the people that he is whipping into an animalistic frenzy won't listen to logic. (I'm sure you know how those self-proclaimed "online social justice" types act. They just want to feel better about themselves by having someone to point the finger at.)



High Plains Drifter said:


> 2.) Play his game and fight fire with fire ( if you have any "ammunition" to be able to utilize). This is seldom productive as it only winds up painting you in the same light as what others likely perceive his character to be. In the end it makes you look the same as him.. malicious, unscrupulous, etc. These types of situations will typically leave onlookers evaluating the situation with no true conviction as to who is really right or wrong since it all just becomes a vindictive-looking cluster-f**k of "he said/ she said" bickering. There generally are no real "winners" when you sink to that level and in the end, others won't care to make a judgement.


I mean, I have proof that he tried to rip me off, and I have proof that this person is a bonafide racist. But that's about it. And like I said above, presenting anything back probably wouldn't do any good or help me achieve my goal of discrediting him.



High Plains Drifter said:


> 3.) Utilize whatever legal means that you reserve in order to quell his diarrhea of the mouth. This is usually much more in-depth and uncertain than most people are prepared to undertake... depending on the circumstances. I have no idea if you retain any aspect of legal recourse but in most of these kinds of scenarios you don't have much indisputable proof of innocence/ victimization. It's a tough and sometimes feasibly daunting road to take unless there is some 3rd party that will act on your behalf to protect your rights. Depends on the specifics but mediation and subsequent resolve is unlikely unless he has truly violated some agreement or terms of contract. The abundance of social media oriented disputes has made it extremely difficult to successfully defend yourself against these kinds of people/ allegations.


So true. And in a case like this, legal recourse is too much of a hassle and too much of a cost. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> 4.) Let it go. That is imho the best route to go in a situation like this. You may have to just suck it up and refrain from validating his seemingly incessant need to undermine your character. Honestly... it's what I would do. Just move on and allow him to say whatever he's going to say. You can only fight with someone so much before your integrity begins to appear questionable to others.


I agree. However, this is my reputation that is at stake because of this questionable portrayal he is giving of me by twisting things and outright lying to continue the whole "attention" thing.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> The most valuable thing I've learned about all the sh*tstirrers on the internet (and off, I guess) is that they feed off of your attention. Most of the time not even attention in general, specifically, *your* attention. Not giving it to him is the biggest blow you can deal. Lends some credit to your situation as well, from my pov and others that share it. If this guy comes out of left field slinging fire left and right and you don't even see it as important enough to warrant a response, most of the time I'd assume it's someone out to further their own agenda by stepping on others.


I initially asked him to remove his slander. He disagreed, of course, and then proceeded to tell me to "f*ck off". But other than that, I haven't given it any attention. He seems to by thriving off the attention that others are still giving the post. I guess it makes him feel good about himself? Like he accomplished something?



NicePants said:


> Tie him up and break his legs.


 Naw, he'd probably scream "hatecrime" or "racism" if that happened. You know how those super pseudo-activist online racism bounty hunter types are. They project their own inner racism onto the world around them, and then cry racism at everything and anything.


----------



## Warg Master

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Thanks for the advice, HPD. I'll post a brief response to each.
> 
> 
> This individual has no compassion/humanity. He is a pissed off man living in his mommy and daddy's basement (actual fact - I'm not just saying that). Also, when was the last time that logic and evidence quelled an angry online mob? Never? At this point, presenting my side of things would do no good because I can't access his post, but also the people that he is whipping into an animalistic frenzy won't listen to logic. (I'm sure you know how those self-proclaimed "online social justice" types act. They just want to feel better about themselves by having someone to point the finger at.)
> 
> I mean, I have proof that he tried to rip me off, and I have proof that this person is a bonafide racist. But that's about it. And like I said above, presenting anything back probably wouldn't do any good or help me achieve my goal of discrediting him.
> 
> So true. And in a case like this, legal recourse is too much of a hassle and too much of a cost.
> 
> I agree. However, this is my reputation that is at stake because of this questionable portrayal he is giving of me by twisting things and outright lying to continue the whole "attention" thing.
> 
> I initially asked him to remove his slander. He disagreed, of course, and then proceeded to tell me to "f*ck off". But other than that, I haven't given it any attention. He seems to by thriving off the attention that others are still giving the post. I guess it makes him feel good about himself? Like he accomplished something?
> 
> 
> Naw, he'd probably scream "hatecrime" or "racism" if that happened. You know how those super pseudo-activist online racism bounty hunter types are. They project their own inner racism onto the world around them, and then cry racism at everything and anything.



I have a saying... and then there were people.


People ....ing suck. I don't understand why people do this to others. Sorry man, no answers just commiseration.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Warg Master said:


> I have a saying... and then there were people.






Warg Master said:


> People ....ing suck. I don't understand why people do this to others. Sorry man, no answers just commiseration.


What he is doing is like the male equivalent of a woman crying false allegations of rape just because she doesn't like someone. (Uhhh....minus the prison sentence. Don't get me wrong here. He is just harming my reputation and potentially my sources of income.)

Some people just want to be able to feel like they have power over others. They want to make other people suffer just because they don't like those people.


----------



## russmuller

....ing dick-faced cock gobblers at work keep stealing or throwing out my creamer and milk from the refrigerator in the break room. Large bottle of heavy whipping cream? Gone. Small bottle of milk? Gone.

Why is it so hard to understand that if you didn't buy it, you shouldn't touch it?


----------



## bostjan

russmuller said:


> ....ing dick-faced cock gobblers at work keep stealing or throwing out my creamer and milk from the refrigerator in the break room. Large bottle of heavy whipping cream? Gone. Small bottle of milk? Gone.
> 
> Why is it so hard to understand that if you didn't buy it, you shouldn't touch it?



Tomorrow, place one bottle of half milk and half piss in the refrigerator. If anyone steals it and drinks it, or attempts to drink it, I doubt they will offend again.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Over three days later and this dude is still railing against me online. Like bro....don't you have anything to do with your life? Job? School? Real-life social interaction? ANYTHING? LOL.  At this point, it's just pathetic; although it still does irk me a bit.


----------



## Sumsar

russmuller said:


> ....ing dick-faced cock gobblers at work keep stealing or throwing out my creamer and milk from the refrigerator in the break room. Large bottle of heavy whipping cream? Gone. Small bottle of milk? Gone.
> 
> Why is it so hard to understand that if you didn't buy it, you shouldn't touch it?



Do you write your name on stuff with a permanent marker or similar?
When I went to university we had a student break room, also with a refrigerator with some policies:
- If there is no name on stuff it belongs to everybody
- Write a date on stuff so that other people can throw out your old food a month or a week later, because you forgot you put it there in the first place.

It didn't work perfectly because hundreds of people visited that room during a week, but for the core user base it was quite nice, and people where good to watch out if other people where using stuff that wasn't theirs like milk and butter.

But yeah the piss in a bottle sounds like a pretty awesome way to ensure that people don't use your stuff  gotta remember that one.
Could be especially nice if they don't notice (because you mix relatively little milk into coffee) but then a couple of days later you could let the story slip and at some point just watch someone insta-puke


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oh my God, UPS!! Not even two weeks after yet another mishap and now another screw up! How does FedEx do it all so well and UPS can't seem to consistently manage themselves in any regard to shipping notifications, delivery dates, etc..???

So I open up an email today with tracking info. I'm expecting it to be to me lol... but NOPE... They are sending me someone else's tracking info!!! Who the hell is getting MY tracking info then??? Shipper is Axe Palace but this misdirected notification is from UPS Quantum View. Strangely... I DID place an order with Axe Palace a few days ago but alas... this notification isn't mine... it's someone else's. 

Okay... so I call UPS to try to make sense of all this. First person... NOPE. Transfers me to someone else... NOPE. Transfers me to another person... but what the hell???... half way through waiting about a total of 15 minutes now... I'm disconnected!!! Hey! Awesome!! And with both people I spoke with, I am of course trying my best to explain things as both say over and over "Yep... uh huh... okay... yes" Making me feel like I'm at least talking to the right people... but no. Each time by the time I was done trying to explain and ask what was going on... I'm promptly told "Oh that's another department... Let me transfer you." AAAARRRGGGHH!!!! 

Why even call back? I don't think they have a clue what's going on and they sure as hell don't know who should be handling it. Just... effit. Maybe try again tomorrow.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Mad doesn't describe how I'm feeling, though furious is a start.

Turns out the place I was a pizza delivery guy at for just under four years, the franchise owner is literally the biggest piece of sh!t. He has had several drivers get stabbed, robbed and gunpoint, and nobody calls or anything to make sure the driver is okay.
The other things I have seen are just absolutely unjust. From having people overworked, underpaid ($550 salary for 52 hours a week, no OT, for STORE MANAGERS), under-appreciated, and really just working through employees like water.
He doesn't fix his properties in a timely fashion, his office is run by people who don't care about the 50+ stores he has. They don't even have a concern about how much money his stores make.

I seriously want to do something. I am sick of sitting by, watching him make oodles of money, and just using honest, hard-working people until they just give up. Even corporate doesn't care, and I know because the lack of action over anything, for YEARS, is evidence enough that nobody at the corporate level cares, either.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

russmuller said:


> ....ing dick-faced cock gobblers at work keep stealing or throwing out my creamer and milk from the refrigerator in the break room. Large bottle of heavy whipping cream? Gone. Small bottle of milk? Gone.
> 
> Why is it so hard to understand that if you didn't buy it, you shouldn't touch it?



Dude, oh my god, this. 
I work the overnight shift, so if I forget something in the freezer (nights lol, have fun eating microwave dinners for eternaforever), it is GONE when I come back in later that night for my next shift. Without fail.

.... I left a bottle of hot sauce in there one time when I was on a frozen burrito kick and the whole bottle was empty within 2 days. Put a note on my food that says "NOT COMMUNITY, DONT EAT IT IF YOU DIDNT BUY IT" and the response is along the lines of "woah chill man, its like what 2 bucks, jesus," like somehow, I'm in the wrong. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh my God, UPS!! Not even two weeks after yet another mishap and now another screw up! How does FedEx do it all so well and UPS can't seem to consistently manage themselves in any regard to shipping notifications, delivery dates, etc..???



The question that I always find myself asking is "How in the hell did UPS come to be the brand standard to begin with?!"
FedEx and even USPS does such a laughably better job it's ridiculous. I have to specify whenever I buy something to PLEASE not use UPS if it's an option, regardless of the upcharge, they screw up everything, and take forever. 

The big thing they do that grinds my gears is that they stick to their estimated arrival date, even if it should get there earlier. I bought a guitar one time and the ETA was something like the 28th, the guitar shipped out on the 16th, and it was -in my city- on the 20th. It then took them 8 days to put it on the truck for delivery. Tell me that is not intentional delay.



Slunk Dragon said:


> The food service struggle


Welcome to corporate america. People are expendable, laws are more like guidelines, and unless you can make me money, you mean less than nothing to me. 
A friend of mine actually got pushed around and taken advantage of so hard when he started his first job (at a pizza place, go figure), that he actually developed a psych problem before me and his brother pretty much forced him to quit. They'd insult him, short his pay, deliberately ruin his work, talk down to him on a personal level in front of customers, and this is all coming from management. Nobody was accountable for anything. 
If I lost my job, Djod forbid, I would sell everything I own before I work in the food industry. Even his brother, who's a chef at a really high end Japanese restaurant, is treated like crap.
Gets me mad whenever I even think about it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The question that I always find myself asking is "How in the hell did UPS come to be the brand standard to begin with?!"
> FedEx and even USPS does such a laughably better job it's ridiculous. I have to specify whenever I buy something to PLEASE not use UPS if it's an option, regardless of the upcharge, they screw up everything, and take forever.
> 
> The big thing they do that grinds my gears is that they stick to their estimated arrival date, even if it should get there earlier. I bought a guitar one time and the ETA was something like the 28th, the guitar shipped out on the 16th, and it was -in my city- on the 20th. It then took them 8 days to put it on the truck for delivery. Tell me that is not intentional delay.



Man... I was just telling my fiance yesterday that from now on I'm going to request FedEx anytime that it's a "major" item to be shipped . She asked me "Even if it's going to cost $$, as opposed to UPS free ground?". I told her "Absolutely... even if we have to pay. It's simply not worth the deplorable communication, constantly incorrect information, damaged products, and piss-poor customer service that we've grown to expect from UPS". 

Interestingly enough... ( now that UPS has FINALLY begun sending me MY tracking info instead of OTHER PEOPLE'S TRACKING INFO lmao) I also have a concern that they are way off on their est delivery date this time. When I was finally able to see my tracking info yesterday, I said to myself "No way it's going to take that long. I'll bet that this thing shows up today or Monday at the latest". And if it DOES take as long as they're estimating, then that's just crazy... almost a solid week since it supposedly shipped. Fed Ex estimates delivery dates correctly every time ( iirc) and I've had things shipped thru FedEx ( free to me) that arrived much quicker from locations much farther away. I'd like to say that it's awesome if something shows up early but the problem is that we need to know when something is scheduled to get here since we both work and need to often times make arrangements so that things aren't left out in the weather all day long. 

Anyway.... sorry for the rant. I'm done. We'll see what happens, but long story short.. I too am going to start requesting and paying for FedEx from now on. I'm done with UPS as well... at least whenever I have a say in the matter.


----------



## MFB

I'm baffled on a daily basis as to how some architect's can be so bad at their job, despite us (the engineering consultants) telling them EXACTLY what we need them to do; and to top it off, they'll tell us that they're going to do it and still don't!

For the love of God, if you want your project to come in on time and possibly under budget - help us, help you.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> I'm baffled on a daily basis as to how some architect's can be so bad at their job, despite us (the engineering consultants) telling them EXACTLY what we need them to do; and to top it off, they'll tell us that they're going to do it and still don't!
> 
> For the love of God, if you want your project to come in on time and possibly under budget - help us, help you.



The inverse of this is also true


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Looks like the Wired Guitarist head honchos are trying to go back to their practices of flipping high volumes of gear for profit. This time they are just doing it under the guise of a website ("store") built under the pretense of being for their group/community. Thank God they've been perma-banned from here and other forums have caught on to their bullsh*t and are shunning them.


----------



## feraledge

^ Not unrelated... Banned members using vendor accounts...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

feraledge said:


> ^ Not unrelated... Banned members using vendor accounts...


Money talks? I was wondering if that was him in the dealer section since he is the social media guy.


----------



## technomancer

*All right guys, you know promoting inter-forum / group drama is against the site rules. Please knock it off.*


----------



## Leberbs

I have sheetrock dust and debris in my shirt and now I'm itchy.


----------



## A-Branger

ok so Im in a point where Im doing sub-contractor work for a couple of guys but money still not enough (not enough jobs), so Im looking for jobs and AAAGHHGGGG why some ppl ahve to be so dam stupid o their job adds 

two cases I often come across:

1- this add is the perfect example of "random things to ask in the job application that has NOTHING to do with the job to be applied for"

ok so Im a photographer/videographer, Im looking for jobs in either field either shooting or editing. I came across an add for a company that is looking for a video guy to edit and shot. Right out of the bat they are asking for a


> This position is offered with an initial trial period and is likely to turn into a part-time or permanent role should it work out for both parties.


  why you ahve to take advantage of people!!!. I already did this in my previous job, I had to work for free for 3 months, I lost sooo much money during that time, but I didnt had enough "experience" back then so fair enough. But seriously, if you are asking for portfolio, samples of work and a resumee, then why would you need someone to work for free???, you know what I do, so why do I have to "prove" to you I can do it... AAHGGG

not only that, but I check this company website and work. They do exactly the same kind of work that I used to do with my previous employer, the same work, with much less quality. And I bet you since I live on a "small" place, that these guys know my previous boss and company. So If I would liek to apply I know I could land the job easily, there is no reason why not

but then, this is what they are asking for the application


> Next Steps....
> 
> Please don't bore me with your standard response and approach to applying for a job, make your cover letter engaging and real and ensure you respond to the below questions.
> 
> 1) Who you are and what you are looking for in your next challenge?
> 
> 2) What aspect of what we do, aligns with your ideal job opportunity?
> 
> 3) How your experience matches what we are looking for?
> 
> 4) A link to a portfolio or examples of your best work.
> 
> If you are ready to join our team, and grow along with us please email direct to XXXXXX



are you FFFFFF serious?????. Is this a job application or an highschool aptitude test????... So let me answer, why would someone would ask those questions as a part of a selection process?, is to eliminate the ones who wont take the time to answer?. Who really who would make an honest answer about that???, would you want me to be honest, or would you want me to lie and write what would you want to hear??, this is not a editorial work, this is a mere video editing, plain an simple. Do you know how to use this XXXX softwares?, do you have experience??, show me your work and done!!!. What happened with the good old "I want the job because I need money, and you guys are offering a job in the field I have experience" 


2- this is the other thing I hate coming across in a job offering



> What's your expected annual salary?


seriously I hate that more than anything and this is why I believe is the worst thing a company can do to find people

I get the point to try to find someone "cheap", like if you are deciding between 3 candidates, then just pick the one who is willing to do the job for less money.

but...... it actually reduces my chances to get the job

again this is another editing job, for photography this time (I have 3 years experience editing photos full time), so I could have a really good chance to get the job right?..... wrong!

-I really really want this job, so I would put my price down to expect to get it.... then the company would see I selected a "too low" annual figure, they might think I do not value my job enough, or I do not know how so I must not have experience

-I put my real figure on how much I really would like to earn..... Figure is "too high" for the company, they think I would be way too overpriced

-I put the figure that "they want", I still wont get selected, not because my experience, but because someone else just selected a slight lower price salary

What really makes me mad is that this is not a small company Im applying for, this is a "big" name, or a well establish company. So they know how much budget they have for this position, if not they wont be looking to hire, so they know how much they want to spend, so why wont you say that from the start!!!!

Lets say what they want to spend annually it a "low" figure for X reasons. Why wont they say that in the job listing??. In that way I can make the choice or apply for the job or not as the salary its not enough for me. Even as saying something like "the salary would be from $$-$$$$ depending on experience". In that way you know from the start that ALL the applications you would get would be people willing to work for that price, then the only thing you need to do is find the one with best expereice. But instead you have people putting random numbers playing bingo with your salary offerings hopping to win the lotto of "who has experience but tick the option of less salary"



end rant....


----------



## Ralyks

Stupid UPS was delivering my PRE SE 7 string at 9:33 am. Didn't even here a knock, and at 9:35, there's a sticker saying we missed the deliver. We have a chihuahua, so I definitely would have heard someone knocking. Now gotta wait until after work tomorrow to pick it up, and I was looking forward to only having a half day of work today so I could jam out on having a 7 string again. Those bstrds....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Man... ugh. You and I do NOT get along with the UPS lol. 

Not laughing... I feel for you... know exactly how that feels.


----------



## flint757

That's why I love FedEx. I usually just get them to hold my package at their location that way I can pick it up the same day without having to worry about delivery.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

A-Branger said:


> jobquest rant



Man, the job-quest is the biggest pain in the ass I have ever experienced, and really *really* sparked my general hatred and cynicism towards people in general. Everyone's always trying to take advantage of you and screw you as hard as they possibly can. They want to waste your time, make you jump through hoops, demean you, pay you almost nothing, and expect the highest tier of work from you in the lowest amount of time. I literally cannot imagine how freelancers and contractors deal with it almost 24/7.

I'm not sitting at a position that's going to advance my career at all, and have been meaning to change that, but the idea of having to deal with the job-quest again just makes me nauseous. 



Ralyks said:


> Stupid UPS was delivering my PRE SE 7 string at 9:33 am. Didn't even here a knock, and at 9:35, there's a sticker saying we missed the deliver. We have a chihuahua, so I definitely would have heard someone knocking. Now gotta wait until after work tomorrow to pick it up, and I was looking forward to only having a half day of work today so I could jam out on having a 7 string again. Those bstrds....



Dude, please refer to the huge UPS rant at the top of the page 
There is no love for them around here from what I've seen...at least my local delivery guy is pretty cool. I came to an agreement with the guy after that exact same thing happened with my Agile 8-string, that if there were any big boxes heading to my house and I wasn't home, to just sign for me and leave it on the porch. One of the few benefits of living in the middle of nowhere is that you can do stuff like that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

1.) when a seller contacts you about selling you a guitar, and you reply saying that you would like to purchase and have the money ready to go, but then you never hear from them again. (Like, bro...do you want my money or not?)

2.) when a seller contacts you about selling you a guitar and gives you an initial listed price, but then informs you that the guitar has been damaged and repaired, then proceeds to jack the price up higher. (Because, yes, a damaged or previously damaged guitar is worth more?)


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, from now on, I'm doing what you guys do, and requesting anyone but UPS for delivery, even if there's an upcharge. NEVER had an issue with FedEx, or even USPS now that I think about it.


----------



## NicePants

I'm kinda surprised at all the problems with UPS. I think they've screwed up on me once in the dozens of times I've used them. USPS on the other hand is always a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## asher

Meanwhile I've by far had the worst experiences consistently with FedEx


----------



## BlackMastodon

I have had pretty consistently good experiences with UPS, bad experiences with USPS, and fine experiences with FedEx. Really depends on the location and department. Can't throw a blanket statement that x Shipping Co. is sh*t based off of one lazy driver (or sometimes a couple if you're unlucky).


----------



## Alex Kenivel

EX wife/son/me drama. Need i day more?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah, my best guess about the shipping thing is that it's probably a location thing. UPS doesn't do jack for me here but USPS and FedEx are great, maybe that just means I'm in a sub-optimal location for UPS, other people are at a sub-optimal spot for FedEx / USPS / whatever else. Thought of that before, like, I know that realistically, there has to be a reasonable explanation, but it still drives me up the wall


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My problems with UPS really just increased more over the last couple years. I used them a lot ( almost every day) when I lived elsewhere 10+ years ago and never had any major issues ever iirc. So not sure if it's a location thing or if they've just gotten worse ( for me) in a general sense. I just know that I always try to consider both sides of any conflict and try never to act unreasonable or expect too much... Still feel fairly put-off by combination of things last couple years. And still don't wanna use em for fragile, expensive, or otherwise important stuff if I don't have to. Not just a potential damage issue or particular driver. I'm sure I could move elsewhere and have excellent service... no doubt.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Aside from general feelings of misanthropy today, things that make me mad include:

1) posting items for sale and saying will accept trades of LP or SG's only to get people saying 'hey will you take this guitar' which is neither an SG nor an LP.

2) having people low ball me on an item for sale, me suggesting a compromise and then them getting funny when I point out it doesn't include shipping.

3) the fact that I'm about 6hrs of travel away from a really awesome tribe of people who adopted me when I visited Finland.

4) arbitrary rules that make no sense at my university

5) This, basically anything done by Lucas Mann, but especially this with how smug he looks when he's clearly not playing guitar. I know its old news, but I see this guy and I see everything thats wrong with youtube guitarists.


----------



## marcwormjim

Cut him some slack - He requires a special-needs helmet.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

marcwormjim said:


> Cut him some slack - He requires a special-needs helmet.


----------



## asher

That seems insulting to Mega Man, but damn if it wasn't funny


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I just bought a new iPod Touch, my iPod Classic of 5 or so years finally shat itself.

OH MY GOD, this is so user unfriendly, why do people like this? Thank GOD I am only using it for music and an app or two, when I'm at home on wifi.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Recovering from wisdom teeth removal...

...I should say, this isn't making me "mad" in the "angry" sense, but having to stay in the house and not move around so much is making me go crazy.

To put things in perspective- I post on SevenString.org once in a blue moon and get in maybe two or three posts at a time. This is day 3 of recovery and I've posted here more times today than I did last year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kobalt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wrestlemania.


Mmmmyeah...

Reigns? That was written in the sky though... The rest of the show had underwhelming results.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Work hard on a song.

Record the song, spend sleepless nights mixing it.

Be super proud of the result.

Realize 5 days later that your song is almost a complete rip-off of a song you like.

Goddammit.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

AlexCorriveau said:


> Work hard on a song.
> 
> Record the song, spend sleepless nights mixing it.
> 
> Be super proud of the result.
> 
> Realize 5 days later that your song is almost a complete rip-off of a song you like.
> 
> Goddammit.



This is probably one of my biggest fears and frustrations, recognizing when your songs sound like other famous songs.

Writing new music is so damn finicky!


----------



## dhgrind

the usps for the 4th time in under a month routing either a guitar, an fx pedal or an amp to the wrong location multiple times. the latest is the ....ing impossibility of stupidity on the level that it has presented itself. My newest purchase of a guitar was mailed out last week and went to ....ING GERMANY. I am in Japan. the addresses used are both technically US addresses. why the .... and who the .... keeps ....ing everything up god damn it. 

the guitar should've been in my hands by the end of the week. the guitar won't be in my hands until the end of the month at best with the way things are shaping up.


----------



## Kobalt

In the last year, I've had a lot of hard times trying to figure out why I bother paying for anything called express, priority, or any other form of "faster" shipping.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Not really sure if it is "mad" or what, but I owe you guys on this forum three NGD threads from last year, but I just can't find the time or the drive to go find a location, take pics, edit the pics, etc. Technically, it was supposed to be nine NGDs total, but since I sold six of the guitars within like a month or so of getting them...so yeah...out of luck there.


----------



## Arkeion

Why do backwoods fvcks around here think it's cool to back into their parking spots? Park like normal fvcking people.

#mad


----------



## asher

Arkeion said:


> Why do backwoods fvcks around here think it's cool to back into their parking spots? Park like normal fvcking people.
> 
> #mad





wtf?

Depending on the parking lot it can make it infinitely easier to get back out of the spot, or be easier to park defensively. I get the rage if they're doing really terrible jobs of it, but, wtf?


----------



## Arkeion

asher said:


> wtf?
> 
> Depending on the parking lot it can make it infinitely easier to get back out of the spot, or be easier to park defensively. I get the rage if they're doing really terrible jobs of it, but, wtf?



parking spots at my office are slanted \ \ \ \ \ \. parking lot is a 1 way loop. person goes the wrong way through the loop so they can pull past their spot, then reverse into the spot. problem is when they back into their \ \ spot, they back into it like its a | | spot. so when i back out, i usually come infinitely close to ripping mirrors/fenders off


----------



## asher

Oyyyyy.

Yeah, rage away.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Kobalt said:


> In the last year, I've had a lot of hard times trying to figure out why I bother paying for anything called express, priority, or any other form of "faster" shipping.



As someone who works in the shipping industry (won't say much more than that) I can tell you, the number of steps a package goes through getting from point A to point B is the very manifestation of Murphy's Law. Frankly, I don't know how we get it _right_ as often as we do.


----------



## Arkeion

Science_Penguin said:


> As someone who works in the shipping industry (won't say much more than that) I can tell you, the number of steps a package goes through getting from point A to point B is the very manifestation of Murphy's Law. Frankly, I don't know how we get it _right_ as often as we do.



CEO of FedEx spotted.


----------



## Warg Master

Arkeion said:


> parking spots at my office are slanted \ \ \ \ \ \. parking lot is a 1 way loop. person goes the wrong way through the loop so they can pull past their spot, then reverse into the spot. problem is when they back into their \ \ spot, they back into it like its a | | spot. so when i back out, i usually come infinitely close to ripping mirrors/fenders off



Most humans should not be allowed to drive cars.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Warg Master said:


> Most humans should not be allowed to drive cars.



Why can I only like this post once?


----------



## Science_Penguin

Arkeion said:


> CEO of FedEx spotted.









Yeah, I can see this guy frequenting this forum...


----------



## Arkeion

Science_Penguin said:


> Yeah, I can see this guy frequenting this forum...



he probably likes fuarkin djent too


----------



## NicePants

Paypal just decided to delay a transaction of mine for some stupid reason and it just screwed up a deal I had for some motorcycle gear.


----------



## Science_Penguin

NicePants said:


> Paypal just decided to delay a transaction of mine for some stupid reason and it just screwed up a deal I had for some motorcycle gear.



I might go ahead and post in the Why Are You Happy Right Now? thread and say "I just remembered how awesome Harlan Ellison is."


----------



## asher

Science_Penguin said:


> I might go ahead and post in the Why Are You Happy Right Now? thread and say "I just remembered how awesome Harlan Ellison is."


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

$65 for me to go to the Generation Axe tour date here in my city.

Ehhh...think I'll pass. Something tells me that I'll be kicking myself for missing this once-in-a-lifetime show though.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Emperor Guillotine said:


> $65 for me to go to the Generation Axe tour date here in my city.
> 
> Ehhh...think I'll pass. Something tells me that I'll be kicking myself for missing this once-in-a-lifetime show though.



It's gonna be my first live show in a couple years. Wouldn't have spent the money myself, but my dad came out of nowhere and told me he had tickets and asked if I wanted to go. 

Perhaps the wrong thread for me to mention that, though.


----------



## flint757

I ordered some headlights and after a week of slow email communication and not being shipped they just cancelled my order without even asking me first. Had I known I would have ordered them elsewhere. I'd already have them by now had I done so and likely save a little money in the process as well. I left them a negative review they won't soon forget.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I put an order in for a BKP Painkiller through the Axe Palace in early January. Kept up an email exchange, asking what the status on my order was late Feb / early March, since we were starting to go over the estimated delivery date. They said they'd look into it and email me back with an update, never got it.

End of March. Still no pickup. Still no update. Called the phone number, said I just want to cancel my order and want a refund. They say "Yeah that's odd, all of those orders went out late Febuary, no problem, I'll push that through today." They felt bad, offered me a huge discount for the next time I bought anything there, the whole deal. Refund never came.

Called AGAIN one week later. Said there's still no refund. Apparently I caught them during lunch, said that they thought that went through and was taken care of, and that they'd call me back in like a half hour and handle it later that day.

It has now been another week. Guess what? No call. Still no refund.
I'm going to have to call again, but I'm getting real fed up with this. I know Nick's a good guy and the Axe Palace is a small operation, but christ this is really pushing my buttons. I have to refund people all the time, it isn't a long or complicated operation by any stretch.


----------



## Jake

Fedex.


probably enough said, My PRS is now god knows where until I can track it down tomorrow after work


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I am after a Fender Baritone Telecaster at the moment in hopes of using it as a mod project. (These axes have been discontinued for well over a year or more.) Found one on Craigslist. The guy is asking $650 for it. Now, the full price of what a new one went for was $500 online before they were discontinued. (Keep in mind, these are not hard to find and they pop up fairly often for sale.) So I contact him asking if he is willing to negotiate on price, and he says: "oh, and I have $50 in a professional setup, so I need that in order to break even". So he tacks on $50 bringing the price up to $700. That much for a cheap, Mexican Tele that went for $500 well over a year or more ago and sells or $300-$450 used. How is that "breaking even"? 

Some major crackheads come out on Craigslist. Do people not understand the law of depreciation and how resale works? If you drive a new car off the lot, you absolutely are not getting the 100% new value back, and no one is going to pay extra for the oil changes or repairs or bullsh*t that have been done to the car. Same thing with guitars. Absolute idiot.


----------



## Steinmetzify

When a company is all about CS, emails, friendly exchanges, UNTIL you pay them and then it's f*ckin tweaker time. None of this should take this long. 

Get someone on email that knows what they're doing, please and thanks. None of what I ordered is complicated, and if you'd have just answered the email you sent me in a timely manner I'd have what I ordered by now. I get that you're busy, I do. But 3 minute email times until you get my $, and then it goes to days on end? I'm all about supporting small American businesses, but I'm about to cancel and buy used, which is apparently what I should have done in the first place. 

Dickheads.


----------



## NicePants

My ear's been clogged since last friday and my doc just recommended some hydrogen peroxide and it's doing .... all. I have a new found respect for people that have to deal with actual hearing loss, because even just having it slightly muffled is a massive pain in the ass.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

NicePants said:


> My ear's been clogged since last friday and my doc just recommended some hydrogen peroxide and it's doing .... all. I have a new found respect for people that have to deal with actual hearing loss, because even just having it slightly muffled is a massive pain in the ass.


Ear cleaner kit from a drug store or Walmart. Cheap and will do the job. You just have to leave the stuff in your ear for awhile. I was looking into stuff like this when I had an ear infection back in January.


----------



## Leberbs

NicePants said:


> My ear's been clogged since last friday and my doc just recommended some hydrogen peroxide and it's doing .... all. I have a new found respect for people that have to deal with actual hearing loss, because even just having it slightly muffled is a massive pain in the ass.



I've always had trouble with my sinuses draining after a cold or something. Ears would always give me fits.

Proceed with caution. I'm not responsible for busted ears.

When my cold would finally go away and my ears were still clogged, I would pinch my nose and start to build up air pressure SLOWLY. When I'd hear my ear open I immediately stopped. Later on I would start to spit up nasty stuff. I did this every time my ear would get muffled. 
This method along with mucinex would clear me up in just a few days.


----------



## russmuller

Today's my "friday." Less than 10 minutes to go at work and I get a call on our Assistive Technology Support line where my caller is legally blind. So that keeps me at work for an extra hour. Then I finally get out to my car, and it won't start.

I'm waiting for a coworker to wrap up his shift to give me a jump. Here's to hoping that works.


----------



## Jarmake

I'm just so ....ing tired. I didn't sleep last night at all an haven't slept well since last weekend or so. I think it's the season that does it to me though, so I'll just wait for this to get over with.

Thank beelzebub it's friday and it's going to be a rather easy at work.


----------



## asher

I just can't catch a fvcking break


----------



## MoshJosh

Someone just ding-dong-ditched my house. My wife is up stairs with our daughter trying to get some sleep before work at 5AM.

The paranoid part of me is going crazy. . . We moved pretty recently so very few people know where I live so I have to assume it is just random kids, but still sh*t like this freaks me out. . .


----------



## A-Branger

cant sleep. I spend the whole afto on the watter surfing (like 5-6 hours), so Im pretty tired. Its 1:00am now and I already had 1 hour lying in bed and nothing so I gave up and pick the computer

I hate this bed/pillow combo.... but to get a good one cost too much $$$$ and I dont have any. And even if I had I prob spend it on a new guitar/bass lol I should invest on a new "real" bed, I know, but its one of those things you take for granted and never think of it or give too much importance when its prob one of the most important things

worst part is I want to wake up early to do stuff but now I wont be able to do so, and If I do it would mess with my whole day as I would be tired as F, which would give me two options, to spend the rest of the day tired and hope to go to bed "early" or to have a nap but then I wont be able to sleep at night again.

stupid bed


----------



## TedEH

^ Not super related, but along the lines of messing up sleep patterns, I made the mistake of pulling an all-nighter on Saturday and it kinda ruined my Sunday. Tried to take a nap around 1pm to compensate, but felt worse when I woke up. I picked a bad time to mess with my sleep- it's gonna be a really busy week. Two shows to play, a party to throw, and a roadtrip all this week, plus working as usual, and starting all that off with a sleep debt. S'goooooooonna be an interesting week.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just wait till you get to the point that your sleep patterns/ sleep habits are so screwed up that you eventually just have to power-crash for short bursts whenever body and mind eventually shut down... 2 hours here, 4 hours there... sucks. 

Arise/ Where am I?/ What time is it?/ What day is it?/ Do I smell?/ Shower or Axe?/ Toothpaste/ Redbull/ Stumble out the door/ Hello world!

Ugh...


----------



## TedEH

I don't think I'll get that far, I'm pretty good about getting decent amounts of sleep most of the time. This past weekend (and maybe this whole week) are more of a symptom of other weird changes going on in my life right now.

In keeping with things that make us mad in this thread- I feel like I've reached a weird point where it's difficult to establish a comfortable "normal" day anymore. Like I've spent the last two years doing a lot of sort of "working on myself" and a large part of that has been getting comfortable living on my own, being able to keep myself occupied and entertained, setting and working toward goals, etc.- and in that time I established a "normal" for myself. Get up, go to work, go to jams a couple times a week, come home and make food, work on personal stuff, talk to some people online, watch a lot of youtube, going for long walks for health purposes, socialize with coworkers and old friends sometimes, etc. rinse and repeat, etc. Nothing super extreme, just keeping busy, being productive, trying to maintain a reasonably happy life, good mood etc. But things keep happening that mess with that balance, and they're usually in the form of some kind of great day happening that in comparison makes the established "normal" feel unsatisfactory for the next while.

I don't know how much sense that makes, but a good example is that I took some time off work a while ago (reasons are irrelevant) and on the first Monday, I went on a completely spontaneous road trip with an old friend, and it was a really great time. But then the rest of the week I had nothing to do- to the point where I was depressed and drinking a bunch. If I had gone nowhere, I'd still have been bored and maybe depressed- but having that one really great trip exaggerated how little was going on in my life once I got home, and it hit really hard. 

Things like that keep happening, and it makes it feel like the whole balance is gone. Some days I'm ecstatic because something exciting is coming up, or has just passed, but the next day I'll be staring at the walls wondering what to do with myself. I've lost that "normal".

I know that's really vague.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just wait till you get to the point that your sleep patterns/ sleep habits are so screwed up that you eventually just have to power-crash for short bursts whenever body and mind eventually shut down... 2 hours here, 4 hours there... sucks.
> 
> Arise/ Where am I?/ What time is it?/ What day is it?/ Do I smell?/ Shower or Axe?/ Toothpaste/ Redbull/ Stumble out the door/ Hello world!
> 
> Ugh...



My shift at work is 11pm-7am.
Literally everyone I know are all normal people, so on my days off, I have to be awake for normal people hours. Sleeping pattern changes twice a week.

This post is actually my entire life.


----------



## A-Branger

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just wait till you get to the point that your sleep patterns/ sleep habits are so screwed up that you eventually just have to power-crash for short bursts whenever body and mind eventually shut down... 2 hours here, 4 hours there... sucks.
> 
> Arise/ Where am I?/ What time is it?/ What day is it?/ Do I smell?/ Shower or Axe?/ Toothpaste/ Redbull/ Stumble out the door/ Hello world!
> 
> Ugh...



lol been there done that way too many times. AS I work from home I tend to be bit lazy with my video/photo editing so with the old "i would do it latter", till the point reachs where the deadline is just there and spend a whole week sleeping an average of 3 hours per day and the last day without sleeping lol

the worst was once 5 years ago where I didnt slept for 2-3 days (dont remember if I reached the third day properly. I needed to finish some stuff before a trip so it was the only way. Duuuuuude forget about drugs, dont sleep would make you trip!!. I reached a point where I didnt knew wtf was happening, scary/cool



TedEH said:


> In keeping with things that make us mad in this thread- I feel like I've reached a weird point where it's difficult to establish a comfortable "normal" day anymore. Like I've spent the last two years doing a lot of sort of "working on myself" and a large part of that has been getting comfortable living on my own, being able to keep myself occupied and entertained, setting and working toward goals, etc.- and in that time I established a "normal" for myself. Get up, go to work, go to jams a couple times a week, come home and make food, work on personal stuff, talk to some people online, watch a lot of youtube, going for long walks for health purposes, socialize with coworkers and old friends sometimes, etc. rinse and repeat, etc. Nothing super extreme, just keeping busy, being productive, trying to maintain a reasonably happy life, good mood etc. But things keep happening that mess with that balance, and they're usually in the form of some kind of great day happening that in comparison makes the established "normal" feel unsatisfactory for the next while.
> 
> I don't know how much sense that makes, but a good example is that I took some time off work a while ago (reasons are irrelevant) and on the first Monday, I went on a completely spontaneous road trip with an old friend, and it was a really great time. But then the rest of the week I had nothing to do- to the point where I was depressed and drinking a bunch. If I had gone nowhere, I'd still have been bored and maybe depressed- but having that one really great trip exaggerated how little was going on in my life once I got home, and it hit really hard.
> 
> Things like that keep happening, and it makes it feel like the whole balance is gone. Some days I'm ecstatic because something exciting is coming up, or has just passed, but the next day I'll be staring at the walls wondering what to do with myself. I've lost that "normal".
> 
> I know that's really vague.



I understand, Im just in the same place as you, but already doing it for the last 1 1/2 years (plus Ive always been a "loner" myself) and Im actually fine. But yeah its not an easy job. When I had my full time job I actually kinda hate it the routine. Wake up-gym-work-lunch-work-home-TV/internet-sleep-repeat

now I working freelance at home Im more at peace, I got back into surfing which it has made a huge change on keeping things smooth as my monetary problems are rising up more and more as per lack of job.

I actually am in a worse scenario as you as I got no friends up here. My "co-workers" from my previous job was 2 dudes who lived too far, now they moved away, didnt really a hang out type, and my boss which I cant stand him outside of work, way two different personalities between us. And since I moved here because of job, all my friends are 3 hours drive away.

The only thing it keeps me sane is my puppy dog, keeps me happy and occupied as I take her for long walks. But the days I dont have her (as I share her with my ex) gets boring reaaaally quick.

Not saying get a dog (or maybe), but try to keep yourself occupided with something, anything. And force yourself to not buy alcohol

Also another thing it work wonders for me is to remind yourself everyday that this time is the only time you have. This "freedom" you wont have it again so try to enjoy it. You think you are bored and lonely and depressed ect. When time comes when you find a partner and move in togueter, you would reach a point pretty fast where you look back at this moment today and think "man I wish I had that much free time again", this applies with a new partner, job, friends, new place, life in general. I know Ive been there so thats why Im fine with me now as I know life would change at any time without warning, so enjoy this moment of solitude while you can bro


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> My shift at work is 11pm-7am.
> Literally everyone I know are all normal people, so on my days off, I have to be awake for normal people hours. Sleeping pattern changes twice a week.
> 
> This post is actually my entire life.



I used to work on a bar so my work times where pretty similar around the 9pm-5am mark, and on weekends thursday-friday-saturday. So forget about weekends and social life.

and this was when I was living with my GF at that time. I seriously think that affected our relationship even if we didnt think so. My saturdays was a wake up at 2pm or earlier if I forced myself to it, do nothing as I couldnt make plans since I had to eventually go back and get ready for work in a few hours. So only hang wiht my GF for a bit and go away again. We never got to go out go out, or party, socialize togueter with friends or anything as I was always working. And during one time I was doing that job, plus another job monday to wenesday at 8am-4pm(with a 2 hour drive to get to that job). That was a crazy time, I dont know how I pulled off


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TedEH said:


> But things keep happening that mess with that balance, and they're usually in the form of some kind of great day happening that in comparison makes the established "normal" feel unsatisfactory for the next while.
> 
> Things like that keep happening, and it makes it feel like the whole balance is gone. Some days I'm ecstatic because something exciting is coming up, or has just passed, but the next day I'll be staring at the walls wondering what to do with myself. I've lost that "normal".



Quite profound and genuinely understandable. So much the same feelings right here. The thing that sincerely messes with with me lately ( over the last couple years) is that I was at a place in my life where I felt at the very least, content for the most part. I still felt as outlined above but hell, I'm older, have lived one hell of a colorful, dangerous, radical life... meaningful at times, very very rough at times, absorbing fantastic experiences, and enduring horrible losses... bringing me to a point that I was just simply glad to still be alive and waking up another day. 

But then... 3 years ago, in to my life walks this lovely, young, strong, exuberant, positive woman and decides that I'm what her life has been missing and so we start a relationship. She's as devoted and transparent as they come. She's wonderful in so many ways and she wants us to "live life together and experience all that the world has to offer!". And that's awesome, and every one of my friends, associates, family says "OMG She's the most perfect woman you could have ever ended up with!!"

And they're right... to a degree, I guess. But all this is also after coming out of so many horrid, failed, messed-up, heart-breaking relationships, that [shortly before we moved in together] I had just gotten to the point that I was DONE with relationships and content to live the rest of my life "ramping things down" so to speak. But apprehensively I decide to entertain the prospect of where this relationship might go. I still [three years into this thing] don't know if I made the right decision... mainly being much more concerned with the quality of her life... not so much concerned about mine. 

So now we're engaged... been so for almost 2 years. But I keep wriggling and procrastinating... almost fighting it. I won't even go into the whole "true love"/ "meant to be"/ "love of my life" thing... but suffice it to say that I have already been there and it seems very unbalanced in regards to how she is so deeply in love with me, and yet... despite that I DO love her dearly... that I don't have the same level of excitement or adventurous spirit. To put it succinctly, she is where I was [with another woman] about 15 years ago.... ugh! 

Sometimes I feel as if I'm robbing her of a life that could be SO much more/ better than it is with me. I want her to have so much but I embarrassingly, and sometimes so regretfully feel as if she deserves someone so much more in-tune with her same mind-set... and especially someone younger. I'm on-board... don't get me wrong. Just that I'm like the rough-ridden metal-head, and she's like the fair-maiden bubbling with anticipation and wonderment. Sh!t... you know what it's like for someone like me to giggle or snuggle. Half the time I want to beat myself up for this level of submission lol. 

But along we go... hand in hand... walking down this path together. She... starting her life and me... feeling as if my best years are behind me... sigh. 

Geeze... I'm not even gonna proof read all of that. I know it's long-winded and likely full of grammatical errors. But it all just flooded out right there and I guess I'll slink away now and leave it as documentation of my spiraling insanity. It's all a bit complicated but the details intertwined into all of this ( as well as my life in general) read like some absurd and genuinely complex novel... so so much that I haven't even touched on... Thank God lol. 

Thanks for reading, if anyone did. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> My shift at work is 11pm-7am.
> Literally everyone I know are all normal people, so on my days off, I have to be awake for normal people hours. Sleeping pattern changes twice a week.
> 
> This post is actually my entire life.



lol @ "normal people hours". I know this scenario all too well... My inconsistent work schedule combined with my fiance's inconsistent work schedule and my my insomnia... surely makes for a sometimes interesting "What do you want to do today?" scenario. I'm a night-owl too, which doesn't help at all lol. At least life keeps me on my toes. Thankfully we don't have any kids or I believe I would have abandoned them in the back yard, lost them in the McDonald's ball-pit, or sold them for guitar gear! So at least we don't have the constraints/ demands of all that.


----------



## A-Branger

^^ all I can say for now (since Im pretty dead tired 3am now lol) is that try to embrace her and dont be afraid to let yourself go a lite into her world. I know you have been there/done that in the past in which resulted in pain. Maybe thats why you are like "meh" now. But even if you feel your best years are in the past, maybe you still have one more run with this chick if you let it be.

"me man, me dont cuddle!"... hehehe just enjoy it  dont go all the way down to her level, but just a little.

Also remember in every relationship there would always be someone who loves the other more way more. Someone would chase the other. This time its her the one after you, so as you "dont have to do anything" you eventualy fall into that "meh" attitude and start questioning things. But would you preffer this scenario or to be you the one chasing her with the "I love her!, but does she?" question in your mind.

and believe me, the grass is not that muhc greener on the other side. You dont know what you have till you loose it 

and your case goes well with the point I was making for TedEH to enjoy his moment of single lonely life. You were just starting to enjoy it, settle in and BAM! girls appears and change life completely with no way back


also as a side not, hope you dont leave this account open for her to read your post lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

A-Branger said:


> ^^ all I can say for now (since Im pretty dead tired 3am now lol) is that try to embrace her and dont be afraid to let yourself go a lite into her world. I know you have been there/done that in the past in which resulted in pain. Maybe thats why you are like "meh" now. But even if you feel your best years are in the past, maybe you still have one more run with this chick if you let it be.
> 
> "me man, me dont cuddle!"... hehehe just enjoy it  dont go all the way down to her level, but just a little.
> 
> Also remember in every relationship there would always be someone who loves the other more way more. Someone would chase the other. This time its her the one after you, so as you "dont have to do anything" you eventualy fall into that "meh" attitude and start questioning things. But would you preffer this scenario or to be you the one chasing her with the "I love her!, but does she?" question in your mind.
> 
> and believe me, the grass is not that muhc greener on the other side. You dont know what you have till you loose it
> 
> and your case goes well with the point I was making for TedEH to enjoy his moment of single lonely life. You were just starting to enjoy it, settle in and BAM! girls appears and change life completely with no way back
> 
> 
> also as a side not, hope you dont leave this account open for her to read your post lol



I'll just sum up my thoughts rather than adding more blah-blah...

You're right and you're awesome. Thanks, dude... sincerely. 

Also... We've talked in depth about all of this. She could read all of what I've posted on here. She keeps no secrets from me ( 1st time that I've experienced that) and so I will not do her any differently... aside from that Cave Sluts "documentary" that I watched the other night! 

Oh... and EDIT> Does .10 mm/ .004 sound good for the 12th fret gap? Killing 2 birds with one stone here lol.


----------



## TedEH

A-Branger said:


> remind yourself everyday that this time is the only time you have. This "freedom" you wont have it again so try to enjoy it.



I know you don't know much about my current situation, since I was being vague on purpose, but this advice still works. 

I was talking to a coworker today about the benefits of approaching complicated situations with very simple outlooks, and I think that the very simple "just enjoy what you've got while you can" approach might be what I need lately.


----------



## Noxon

I don't know if mad is the right word exactly, maybe more anxious, but in about two hours I have to go to the dentist to get my bottom two wisdom teeth extracted. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just make sure to keep the holes clean as follow-up regiment... above anything else. Dry-socket sucks and is painful. The wisdom-tooth extraction not so much. Mine were a breeze and that's been forever ago. All 4 at the same time and it was completely pain-free since I was doped and KO'd. Little sore and weird-feeling afterwards but not bad at all. Oh... AND they let me keep 'em cause I'm sick and strange like that I guess. 

Best of luck!


----------



## bostjan

Noxon said:


> I don't know if mad is the right word exactly, maybe more anxious, but in about two hours I have to go to the dentist to get my bottom two wisdom teeth extracted. Not looking forward to that.



Good luck!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Noxon said:


> I don't know if mad is the right word exactly, maybe more anxious, but in about two hours I have to go to the dentist to get my bottom two wisdom teeth extracted. Not looking forward to that.



Mine was super painful afterwards, but that's really atypical and probably had a lot to due with my crazy tolerance to painkillers that I have for some reason.

Even still, the worst part was just not being able to eat for a week. 
Smoothies are your friend. Nothing is more metal than eating smoothies for a week. 

Right?


----------



## A-Branger

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'll just sum up my thoughts rather than adding more blah-blah...
> 
> You're right and you're awesome. Thanks, dude... sincerely.
> 
> Also... We've talked in depth about all of this. She could read all of what I've posted on here. She keeps no secrets from me ( 1st time that I've experienced that) and so I will not do her any differently... aside from that Cave Sluts "documentary" that I watched the other night!
> 
> Oh... and EDIT> Does .10 mm/ .004 sound good for the 12th fret gap? Killing 2 birds with one stone here lol.



haha thanks bro. And great you two are pretty open and trust each others and dont keep any secrets. Thats a pretty rare thing to find, my last GF was like that, one of the things I miss about her. I could never find a situation where she would be jealous or didnt trust me

as for the guitar the ibanez settup guide pdf http://www.ibanez.com/world/manual/guitars/Maintenance.pdf says a 1.5mm gap on the treble side and 2.0mm on the bass side lol

from a FB tread on the Ormsby page


> We set these guitars up with ultra low action. 1.25mm treble, and 1.6mm bass side. These are our MINIMUM standards.
> The high end manufacturers, with their premium models (customshop Fender, PRS, etc) use 1.5mm and 1.8mm



If your settup works for you and doesnt gives you any fret buzz then you are fine with any kind of low action that pleases you. Im not a builder or pro at setup either, I just have some general knowledge of reading here and there. You can ask bit more about taht on the luthiery section


----------



## Noxon

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just make sure to keep the holes clean as follow-up regiment... above anything else. Dry-socket sucks and is painful. The wisdom-tooth extraction not so much. Mine were a breeze and that's been forever ago. All 4 at the same time and it was completely pain-free since I was doped and KO'd. Little sore and weird-feeling afterwards but not bad at all. Oh... AND they let me keep 'em cause I'm sick and strange like that I guess.
> 
> Best of luck!





bostjan said:


> Good luck!





Ordacleaphobia said:


> Mine was super painful afterwards, but that's really atypical and probably had a lot to due with my crazy tolerance to painkillers that I have for some reason.
> 
> Even still, the worst part was just not being able to eat for a week.
> Smoothies are your friend. Nothing is more metal than eating smoothies for a week.
> 
> Right?



Thanks, guys! I have had teeth pulled before, so I knew what to expect. Doesn't make the process any more fun though.  The worst part for me is the no smoking or eating for a few days. It's driving me nuts.  I didn't eat the day before because of the pain I was in, didn't eat the day of, and can't eat until tomorrow. I've never wanted a burrito so bad in my life.  At least there is the Vicodin...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

A-Branger said:


> haha thanks bro. And great you two are pretty open and trust each others and dont keep any secrets. Thats a pretty rare thing to find, my last GF was like that, one of the things I miss about her. I could never find a situation where she would be jealous or didnt trust me
> 
> as for the guitar the ibanez settup guide pdf http://www.ibanez.com/world/manual/guitars/Maintenance.pdf says a 1.5mm gap on the treble side and 2.0mm on the bass side lol
> 
> from a FB tread on the Ormsby page
> 
> If your settup works for you and doesnt gives you any fret buzz then you are fine with any kind of low action that pleases you. Im not a builder or pro at setup either, I just have some general knowledge of reading here and there. You can ask bit more about taht on the luthiery section



Sincerely appreciate the info. I don't have that much of a gap but she's done. She's back to playing/ sounding flawlessly. I was [embarrassingly] quite nervous to do anything to her because aside from the B/E fret buzz, she was such a joy to play. Like a lot of "set-up noobs" I didn't want to make things worse. But with the guidance of SSO, I was not only able to get her set-up perfectly, but was also more importantly able to understand what was happening and why. Some of you guys are really awesome.... just sayin'. 

Related to the relationship thing... I've been on the receiving end of some very painful deception throughout past relationships and it just makes for such an awful experience when you simply cannot trust someone. She has always been open with me from day one, and I know that no matter the things that I sometimes don't want to share, that she deserves to know. Having that bond/ understanding/ respect from the get-go is vital [I believe] in developing and maintaining an enduring foundation. Once that foundation is damaged, it takes so much to repair it... and that's assuming that no more deception occurs. Sadly, after a good deal of deception... even if both parties sincerely try to be transparent and honest with one another, that nagging doubt/ suspicion can be quite hard to manage. Staying honest is really the only way to be... at least from my experience. If they are honest with you then they deserve the same. 

Sorry for wasting space here off-topic. 

Mad... Not so much mad but very aggravated that my vacation time as well as my fiance's, is winding down and because of the constant rain, we haven't been able to go camping. She SO wanted us to go, but it's just been one round of torrential rain after another. All good I guess... just wish we could get away for a couple days before we're both back at work... sigh.


----------



## TedEH

Keepin it vague like I always do: It frustrates me how the smallest/subtlest things drastically affect my mood and mindframe. I allow others way too much power to influence my day. I'm not even mad because anyone made me feel mad, quite the opposite- I'm mad that it took another persons subtle influence to brighten my day, when I should have been content to begin with.

Does that make a lot of sense? Nope, but then a lot of things don't make sense lately.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Makes perfect sense to me. I often feel the same way though I don't think I've ever put it so eloquently or succinctly. Well said.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Noxon said:


> Thanks, guys! I have had teeth pulled before, so I knew what to expect. Doesn't make the process any more fun though.  The worst part for me is the no smoking or eating for a few days. It's driving me nuts.  I didn't eat the day before because of the pain I was in, didn't eat the day of, and can't eat until tomorrow. I've never wanted a burrito so bad in my life.  At least there is the Vicodin...



Haha, oh man, I remember wanting burritos too.
Burritos and sub sandwiches were literally all I could think of that whole week.


----------



## A-Branger

just mad at myself for letting go a good chance to meet a beautiful girl.

You know when they say you will meet someone when you less expected?? yup that ust hapen and I ruined lol

went for a surf to a nice point break close to home. So the perfect scenario for NOT meeting a girl, since the girls-boys ratio in the watter always is like 1-40 lol. Plus I always been one of those who just wants to go relax and get my waves, I dont like to chat to anyone, even when I go with friends I tend to go quiet.

so I already had like couple of hours there Im at the very front waiting for the big wave to come. Finally one came and surfed all the way down across the large point. On my paddle way back I notice a new girl a reaaally pretty one, and she looks at me and smile (brain goes into overload) and she starts to talk to me saying how cool that wave blah blah (brain still overload "trying" to figure it out if she was actually talking to me), so I kinda say thanks talk aquick bit while paddling and come back to my waiting point away from her LOL. During that session I end up again close to her she talked to me a bit again and acknowledge me, but my brain still at overload. And during other moment she paddle next to me to wait for waves too, (brain just shut down to the overlad by that point), so she eventually went away.

So basically my 32 yr old brain saw the pretty girl smiling and went "hey did you remember when you couldnt talk to girls when you were 15?..no?... well let me remind you" 

stupid me

so yeah that thing of a girl would come when you less expecting its totally true, but what they dont tell you is because you are not expecting to happen, you would never be ready when it does


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Working next to people that come into work smelling like they just got off work. Seriously... Phuckwads... Shower and deodorize. You smell like an anchovy's kunt.


----------



## marcwormjim

I understand from first-hand experience, and respect the reasoning behind the gimmick they're going for with this YouTube advert - But this is retarded. The poor guy claims up-front that the tone he's about to share is the "most sought-after", then claims to have recreated the sound of a "'68 Marshall" with a few pedals, then lives up to it by laying down a pentatonic turd. I hope this was someone else's brainstorm; because he was unprepared.

I'm bothered by the countless "Sound JUST like Eric Johnson by playing/buying this!" videos put up by people with zero insight into either his signal chain or phrasing, just so they can score a cheap view. But for a commercial business to do it even more half-assedly makes me want to spit.

That said, I hope the store does a series of "lousy guitar impersonations with an air of desperation, on a budget."


----------



## NicePants

marcwormjim said:


> I understand from first-hand experience, and respect the reasoning behind the gimmick they're going for with this YouTube advert - But this is retarded. The poor guy claims up-front that the tone he's about to share is the "most sought-after", then claims to have recreated the sound of a "'68 Marshall" with a few pedals, then lives up to it by laying down a pentatonic turd. I hope this was someone else's brainstorm; because he was unprepared.
> 
> I'm bothered by the countless "Sound JUST like Eric Johnson by playing/buying this!" videos put up by people with zero insight into either his signal chain or phrasing, just so they can score a cheap view. But for a commercial business to do it even more half-assedly makes me want to spit.
> 
> That said, I hope the store does a series of "lousy guitar impersonations with an air of desperation, on a budget."




I don't think his playing was that bad, but that tone sounded like something you could get out of a $100 peavey vypyr.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My city is Number 1 in the USA for opiate abuse. No surprise considering the heavy trafficking that is ongoing on a daily basis. Only knew that it was a matter of time.

Just a few more months and I'll be out of this rathole.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Woke up to find a dead cockroach in my apartment. Was gonna do fun stuff today but I guess I'll just scrub everything until my arms fall off instead.


----------



## bostjan

Electric Wizard said:


> Woke up to find a dead cockroach in my apartment. Was gonna do fun stuff today but I guess I'll just scrub everything until my arms fall off instead.



What killed it?!


----------



## Electric Wizard

Turned out it wasn't dead, just mostly dead. I'm hoping it was somebody else's poison or it was dying of dehydration. Research determined it to be an oriental roach which come in from outside for water. This explains why after I cleaned all day, there was a bigger one in my bathtub when I went to brush my teeth before bed. That one died of being sprayed in the face with Raid.

I almost broke down the bathroom door when the shower curtain brushed my leg this morning. This better be it, I swear...


----------



## russmuller

I went on a little weekend trip with my dad to go see some races up in Vegas (I really don't care for racing, but my dad's a huge fan). He's been sick the past few weeks, and after about a half hour riding together in the car he has a coughing fit. I ask if he's on the mend and he tells me he has bronchitis. Just started taking antibiotics within the past 24 hours.  Now I'm achey and my throat is getting scratchy. Thanks, dad. I can't afford to get sick because all my PTO is allocated for a trip to Ireland next month. Q.Q

On top of that, I stayed in the shade ALL DAY yesterday and STILL managed to get a sunburn on my arms and the back of my neck.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

russmuller said:


> I went on a little weekend trip with my dad to go see some races up in Vegas (I really don't care for racing, but my dad's a huge fan). He's been sick the past few weeks, and after about a half hour riding together in the car he has a coughing fit. I ask if he's on the mend and he tells me he has bronchitis. Just started taking antibiotics within the past 24 hours.  Now I'm achey and my throat is getting scratchy. Thanks, dad. I can't afford to get sick because all my PTO is allocated for a trip to Ireland next month. Q.Q
> 
> On top of that, I stayed in the shade ALL DAY yesterday and STILL managed to get a sunburn on my arms and the back of my neck.



Sick days are separate from PTO, yeah?
If you're starting antibiotics early you wont have it very long if you do come down, I bet. 

Still. Sucks, man. I hate getting sick.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Bought something off of eBay. Guy sends me a message "hey man, when I got to the post office I noticed there was a small crack in the plastic" (a visual defect but nothing functional), offered me a 20% refund and to still send the item. So I said yes. DHL estimates a 3-day delivery, it's now been 7. A couple days ago he promised me a tracking number, still no word. Another email went unanswered... 

Stuff better show up soon and the guy better answer soon or I'm just going to get my money back and he can go screw himself.


----------



## MFB

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Sick days are separate from PTO, yeah?
> If you're starting antibiotics early you wont have it very long if you do come down, I bet.
> 
> Still. Sucks, man. I hate getting sick.



Some company's combine personal days in the same pool as sick pay, and thus it's all under the umbrella of "PTO." Doesn't matter what you're using it for, be it pleasure or pain, if you're not there then you're not there.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not really mad as of yet, but getting there. This has just been one of those days...everything that could go wrong with work has, I sold a pickup set to an SSO member that lives in Canada and for some reason USPS no longer offers tracking (dude was cool with it but I'm not), daughter's truck blew a gasket which is adding to the "damn I've put a ton of $ into this truck this year already" category and so on.

ATM I'm just sitting here like "REALLY?!" but the rage is coming, I can tell.


----------



## 13la13la

People changing plans the last minute, making all the prep work you did for the weekend a complete waste of time... Some people.. some people.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm in two bands, one is for a rock band class at college and the other is just my own metal band. My metal band has our first and probably only show on Saturday, we're only playing for 15 minutes because that's all the material we could get together over a semester (sigh), and nearly every time we try to practice for the last two weeks something goes wrong and we postpone. Like today we were supposed to practice at like 7 after our drummer's landlord came to inspect the house, he was supposed to be there at 5 or 6, it's 8 now and he's just getting there. We can't practice because my drummer has to be ready to discuss stuff with his landlord. We practiced yesterday and we sound fine, it's just not going to be as good as I want it to be.

I also had my rock cover class band practice today, we have our final show on Monday. We're playing a 40 minute set and honestly I'm really excited about that. I timed our set and it came out to roughly 37/38 minutes which is good. We're sounding good. But damn, one of our band members is just a freaking grumpy ass all the time. He plays drums for the first half of our set and rhythm guitar for the second half (I'm sole guitar/lead guitar) and he just always seems annoyed. On drums he's fine, on guitar he's like the least competent in our band. He'll like skip playing parts because he doesn't know them. Normally we practice Thursdays at 4:30-5:30 but he booked us extra time until 6:30 and then today he left at 5:30 even though he knew we had extra practice time, he said he had other work to do even though this is a very pressing matter since we weren't really ready for our show. 

I know we're gonna do great at our show now, but I would be in a band with every other band member in this group except for him. Grumpy dude who plays sloppy and doesn't practice.


----------



## 13la13la

Oh and also... messed up sleep schedule...


----------



## flint757

Blistering sunburn all around my neck at the collar. And I still have more outdoor work to do and the heat is unbearable on the sunburn. When will I learn that whitey's need sunblock.


----------



## NicePants

13la13la said:


> Oh and also... messed up sleep schedule...



Tell me about it man. I work weird hours sometimes. Can't remember the last time I woke up at 8AM.


----------



## TedEH

Maybe not mad so much as mildly frustrated, but I'm not a fan of how I've been unable to sleep in if I want to lately. Every day, weekends included, I'm up at 6:30, just happens automatically. I don't want to be up that early. I dunno if it's the season or something, sunlight coming in, whatever. Lame.


----------



## Taylor

My "shredder" preorder pack for the new Fallujah album is delayed into next month.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## A-Branger

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm my own worst enemy.



we all are


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm my own worst enemy.



'Cause every now and then I kick the living .... out of me
The smoke alarm is going off, and there's a cigarette
Still burning,
Please tell me whyyyyyyyy


----------



## AxeHappy

> Not really mad as of yet, but getting there. This has just been one of those days...everything that could go wrong with work has, I sold a pickup set to an SSO member that lives in Canada and for some reason USPS no longer offers tracking (dude was cool with it but I'm not)



Wait...USPS doesn't offer *any* tracking to Canada anymore? That...is a new, and bloody stupid, development.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Long story short, I live temporarily with my grand parents since my ex dumped me and kicked me out. I loved them dearly. I'll never be thankull enough to them for providing me a place to stay untill I save enough money and get a new appartment.

But, my grandfather is a complete pain in the ass when it comes to talk about my car. He constantly gives me crap about it to the point of harassment. From the very moment I wake up in the morning and go in the kitchen to make me a coffee, he gets on my ass about what I don't fix on my car. Every single day. That's all he talks about. I'm no mechanic. He also can't stop saying I'm an idiot for not selling my gear and buy a brand new car. I'm not selling my gear. I worked my guts off to afford it.

And yeah, a week ago, my friend was going to help me fix my car for free, but my grandparents decided to take it to the mechanic without asking me. I owe them 800 bucks and they are mad at me. I'm already dead broke. I work 2 jobs.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

More of an annoyance, really, but I have this friend who knows next to nothing about tone or the value of musical gear and he asks my input and doesn't listen to me. He wanted to a buy a $200 Jackson because he thought he was getting a good deal on a name brand guitar and didn't think twice about the fact that it was cheaply made with crap hardware. Then when I told him he's phucking up, he said "I don't know man, it's 200 bucks for a Jackson" and I said "that's right, you don't know, so take it from someone who does"

He plans to stay playing for the long haul and I feel if that's the case, then he should have somewhat decent gear from the get go. A low budget Jackson isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Fiction

Maybe you should go check out the guitar with him, or ask him what style he wants, seeing as you seem to know it all, offer him better alternatives?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Fiction said:


> Maybe you should go check out the guitar with him, or ask him what style he wants, seeing as you seem to know it all, offer him better alternatives?



I have. He's still sold on the fact that a 200 dollar Jackson is better than the Schecter Custom Solo 6 I showed him. When that level of stupidity is present, there's really not much I can do.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> 'Cause every now and then I kick the living .... out of me
> The smoke alarm is going off, and there's a cigarette
> Still burning,
> Please tell me whyyyyyyyy



That's actually hilarious because I had to "break into" my house thru a bedroom window just last week... lmao. No joke.


----------



## Steinmetzify

AxeHappy said:


> Wait...USPS doesn't offer *any* tracking to Canada anymore? That...is a new, and bloody stupid, development.



No, apparently they do. The Customs form # is what I've always used and they told me that doesn't work anymore. Dude msg'd me to let me know it still works. I don't know why they'd go out of their way to tell me there was no tracking?!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> I have. He's still sold on the fact that a 200 dollar Jackson is better than the Schecter Custom Solo 6 I showed him. When that level of stupidity is present, there's really not much I can do.



To put it simply, you can't force taste, dude. I have buddies that prefer a $100 Squier strat to my PRS, and a cheap LTD M-10 to my Prestige ibby. 

Honestly, if he's just starting out, a cheap guitar might not be a bad idea. I've seen a lot of people that pick it up to get hard into it, but find out it's really not for them and more or less stop playing. Starting out, I think it'd probably be much more important for him to have a guitar that he's stoked on than a guitar that's actually much, much better. However dumb that sounds. 
People are whack.



High Plains Drifter said:


> That's actually hilarious because I had to "break into" my house thru a bedroom window just last week... lmao. No joke.




I can't hear that phrase without Lit bombarding my eardrums, I couldn't pass it up haha.


----------



## Sumsar

PunkBillCarson said:


> I have. He's still sold on the fact that a 200 dollar Jackson is better than the Schecter Custom Solo 6 I showed him. When that level of stupidity is present, there's really not much I can do.



Well if he thinks Jackson's the best then maybe point him in the direction of a better Jakcson?

And if he is sold on the guitar because he feels he don't wanna spend more than 200 bucks, then help him find the best guitar for 200 bucks.
A 200 bucks guitar can be a fine guitar, and I hear a lot of good stuff about jacksons J22 stuff. Sure its not going to sound fantastic and stay perfectly in tune, but there is nothing wrong with a beginners guitar for well .. a beginner.


----------



## A-Branger

Sumsar said:


> Well if he thinks Jackson's the best then maybe point him in the direction of a better Jakcson?
> 
> And if he is sold on the guitar because he feels he don't wanna spend more than 200 bucks, then help him find the best guitar for 200 bucks.
> A 200 bucks guitar can be a fine guitar, and I hear a lot of good stuff about jacksons J22 stuff. Sure its not going to sound fantastic and stay perfectly in tune, but there is nothing wrong with a beginners guitar for well .. a beginner.



I started with an LTD f-50 which was like 200$ at that time too. And for that price it played heaaaaaps better than any other cheap beginer guitar any of my friends had, that plus I wouldnt know any better at the time.

Its better for him to start playing with a cheap guitar and later down the track if he gets playing an improving then he can search for something better for his style of music or what he likes to play and the way he does. Better than spend 600$ or more for a guitar hes not gonna use after a year or is not gonna fit the style of music he likes latter on.

Just go with him a be sure that 200$ guitar is not a lemon


----------



## Sumsar

Yeah, my second guitar was a cheap used cheap ibanez rg370 but it played a lot better and suited my style alot better than my first which was a mexican fender which i brought from new for like 3 times that of the ibanez.


----------



## Demiurge

Regarding the $200 Jackson, it's probably most about starry-eyed name recognition and not realizing that nearly every brand has a low-end import line.

Kind of like how Guitar Center used to have radio ads stating "Gibson Les Pauls- just $179. That's right- a _real_ Les Paul!" to elicit the "Gibson is a big name!" reaction. Of course, you find that the guitar advertised was the Epi Les Paul Special II; Epiphone is by Gibson and it is a Les Paul model so technically it wasn't misleading.


----------



## asher

Tweaked my neck something awful tolling out of bed this morning


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Demiurge said:


> Regarding the $200 Jackson, it's probably most about starry-eyed name recognition and not realizing that nearly every brand has a low-end import line.
> 
> Kind of like how Guitar Center used to have radio ads stating "Gibson Les Pauls- just $179. That's right- a _real_ Les Paul!" to elicit the "Gibson is a big name!" reaction. Of course, you find that the guitar advertised was the Epi Les Paul Special II; Epiphone is by Gibson and it is a Les Paul model so technically it wasn't misleading.



This is the point I'm trying to get across. He's under the belief that a 200 dollar Jackson is a relatively great instrument when he really knows next to nothing about electronics. I mean, he got excited about "Duncan Designed" pickups for God's sakes when I had to point out to him that they're not the Seymour Duncans he's thinking of. Oh and not only that... Yesterday, he went and bought new strings. Went from 9-42 to 11-52 for Standard tuning. I told him that it would be a little bit rough getting used to since he's starting out and that it would need a full setup. Nay-said both of my statements and then messages talking about how out of tune the guitar is, won't get in tune, and his fingers hurt. Well no schitt, bozo. He refutes my advice and then comes back complaining when something doesn't go his way.


Oh and to top this off... A Line 6 Spider IV half stack is the "dream rig" because it's a half stack. Not even joking.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> This is the point I'm trying to get across. He's under the belief that a 200 dollar Jackson is a relatively great instrument when he really knows next to nothing about electronics. I mean, he got excited about "Duncan Designed" pickups for God's sakes when I had to point out to him that they're not the Seymour Duncans he's thinking of. Oh and not only that... Yesterday, he went and bought new strings. Went from 9-42 to 11-52 for Standard tuning. I told him that it would be a little bit rough getting used to since he's starting out and that it would need a full setup. Nay-said both of my statements and then messages talking about how out of tune the guitar is, won't get in tune, and his fingers hurt. Well no schitt, bozo. He refutes my advice and then comes back complaining when something doesn't go his way.
> 
> 
> Oh and to top this off... A Line 6 Spider IV half stack is the "dream rig" because it's a half stack. Not even joking.



Sounds like every new guitarist in the history of ever 
I know it's irritating man, but I'm sure you were there yourself at some point.

Went through the same thing with a buddy of mine about a year ago. "Bro, just let me know when you want to go pick something out and I'll go with you, make sure you don't get robbed." Went out by himself a week later, bought a $60 used First Act from GuitarCenter that someone had put a Gibson logo on.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I was there but not to the same extent. I was aware that there were good amps, bad amps, good guitars, bad guitars. Basically, I wasn't under the illusion that the starter gear I had was going to be the last thing I ever owned. I worked my way up until I finally got decent gear. Now I have a badass Epiphone Goldtop with Black Winters, an Ibanez I bought cheap but modded the hell out of (the body was mahogany and played well) a 6505+ with an Avatar 2x12 with Swamp Thang and Governor. I don't have a bad rig. Of course, I'm always on the lookout for another guitar, because you know... GAS.


----------



## BlackMastodon

PunkBillCarson said:


> This is the point I'm trying to get across. He's under the belief that a 200 dollar Jackson is a relatively great instrument when he really knows next to nothing about electronics. I mean, he got excited about "Duncan Designed" pickups for God's sakes when I had to point out to him that they're not the Seymour Duncans he's thinking of. Oh and not only that... Yesterday, he went and bought new strings. Went from 9-42 to 11-52 for Standard tuning. I told him that it would be a little bit rough getting used to since he's starting out and that it would need a full setup. Nay-said both of my statements and then messages talking about how out of tune the guitar is, won't get in tune, and his fingers hurt. Well no schitt, bozo. He refutes my advice and then comes back complaining when something doesn't go his way.
> 
> Oh and to top this off... A Line 6 Spider IV half stack is the "dream rig" because it's a half stack. Not even joking.


Sounds like he has the ego thing down, now he just needs to learn how to shred and he'll fit right in as a lead guitarist. 

Or hand him a bass since he's already clueless and doesn't know what he's doing. 

*ba dum tsh*


----------



## NicePants

It's freezing here and it's the start of ....ing May. WHY


----------



## A-Branger

MAD at the stupid dictionary/grammar correct/help thing of Mac computer while using Chrome 

I cant tell you how many times I have to google a simple stupid word just so I can see the "why" its showing up with the red underline (bad spelled) as stupid Mac computer wont give me a right option for something stupid as missing ONE letter on the word

example: (and it just happened on this very post)

I wrote "speled" so ti shows as speled, right click to check for the correct option. It doesnt give me ANY just "add to dictionary" "look up for speled" ect ect. Then a F&*$ google of the word shows me the actualy word was spel"L"ed.... one L one F&*%^&* "L" and this dam computer cant identify that 

never had that issue with the PC at the office. And English is my second language so go figure how many times I misspell something


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm just surprised that "Pondman" still comes up as not a legit word.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I spent a decent chunk of change and my entire day today on finally getting a new TV, after putting it off for months.
After spending -LITERALLY- my ENTIRE day re-arranging the ENTIRE house to get all the furniture in the right place, I finally turn it on, and realize there is intense input lag. Like over 100ms. This f*cker is gunna have to go back and I'm going to have to undo ALL of that. So irritating.


----------



## Action

^ First check if the TV has a fast processing mode or Game mode that removes the lag. This is a vanilla thing these days

That said I can sympathize with forgetting to test things, or reorganizing a room only to find that the reason was pointless :gyahh:


----------



## A-Branger

why would you have to undo all the house arrangements? is not that you give up on a tv altogether?

or either you are going to get the tv fixed, a replacement for the same tv, or get a different one which would still be same size/shape


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

'Cause it was a display model that was like 40% off, not as easy to replace.
That delay was with 'Game mode' turned on, 

So it's gunna look a bit odd around here for the next 2 weeks when my next paycheck gets here and I just order the Vizio I was looking at on Amazon, so like...3 weeks-ish. 
Never impulse buy, kids.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got a flat on the way home in the pissing rain. Luckily there was an under pass nearby. I'm gonna see if I can just patch the tire but if I can't then I'm gonna be waaaaay more pissed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Got a flat on the way home in the pissing rain. Luckily there was an under pass nearby. I'm gonna see if I can just patch the tire but if I can't then I'm gonna be waaaaay more pissed.



Yep, I'm way more pissed.


----------



## Pweaks

I bought a Rocktron Velocity 300 from Thomann. I got to play with it for about 10 minutes and then I started to see smoke coming out of the damn thing. I googled "velocity 300 overheating" and turns out that this is not a rare case of malfunction.


----------



## ASoC

Accidently kicked over a guitar stand and now my 7620 has a dent in the back of the neck. I can't feel it when playing but it still pisses me off. As soon as I can afford one I'm switching to a rack style stand instead of the single FretRest stands. This was the last straw.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ASoC said:


> Accidently kicked over a guitar stand and now my 7620 has a dent in the back of the neck. I can't feel it when playing but it still pisses me off. As soon as I can afford one I'm switching to a rack style stand instead of the single FretRest stands. This was the last straw.



It doesn't stop. I did this with my rack stand a couple weeks ago, I foolishly left my RG8 plugged in, tripped over the cord walking to bed, yanked the RG8 backward, and it was like dominoes. Dented the absolute christ out of the back of my RG8, the top and back of my 7421, and the front of my PRS. Words could not describe how angry I was.


----------



## flint757

I've got this bad boy to minimize my guitar footprint in the room to avoid this issue, and it makes it so that it is heavier/sturdier so that even if I did bump it they wouldn't likely go anywhere.

Hercules Stands GS526B Guitar Rack with 6 Piece Folding Yokes | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## ASoC

Ordacleaphobia said:


> It doesn't stop. I did this with my rack stand a couple weeks ago, I foolishly left my RG8 plugged in, tripped over the cord walking to bed, yanked the RG8 backward, and it was like dominoes. Dented the absolute christ out of the back of my RG8, the top and back of my 7421, and the front of my PRS. Words could not describe how angry I was.



Oh man, I can't even imagine what I'd do if that happened to me. 



flint757 said:


> I've got this bad boy to minimize my guitar footprint in the room to avoid this issue, and it makes it so that it is heavier/sturdier so that even if I did bump it they wouldn't likely go anywhere.
> 
> Hercules Stands GS526B Guitar Rack with 6 Piece Folding Yokes | Musician's Friend



I've got 2 guitars on the wall, specifically so they're safe from my giant clown shoes. However, I need at least 4 of them out at a given time (and my collection is always growing, damn GAS ), so maybe this will be something to consider


----------



## Alberto7

One of my f*cking roommates just scared the living sh*t out of me. She came out of my room wailing and screaming and barged into my sister's room and kept crying and screaming. I became very worried all of a sudden, and got all freaked out thinking something horrifying had just happened, or that a family member died or something. Turns out it was just a character in a videogame or an anime that both she and my sister watch/play that died. I got so goddamn furious, I began yelling at her never to freak out like that over sh*t that isn't real again. She is completely blank while I'm telling her this. I told her how I thought she was in actual distress, and she just goes "I *AM *IN DISTRESS" with a ....ty grin on her face, as though I am just playing. Not being able to take such a moronic response, I left the room without saying another word. (And also because my sister kept telling me that that was enough... which it was.)

I felt bad for overreacting, so I went to apologize after about 15 minutes. I told her I was sorry for yelling at her, but that she did freak me out and I stood by what I said. She still had the nerve to tell me "YEAH, BLAME YOUR SISTER."Now, what do I have my sister to blame for? I don't know, and I don't care. She's not the one who freaked out over nothing and almost gave me a heart attack as a result.

I kinda want to punch her in the face right now for making me needlessly and unapologetically worry like that. Hyperbole as humor is great in moderate doses, but she just doesn't seem to know any other form of humor, or what moderation means. Uuuugggghhhh...


----------



## lelandbowman3

I'm mad because our drummer quit the band last monday, knowing that we had a show scheduled for the 21st of this month. it's been heavily promoted by bands that really liked us and specifically asked for us to be put on this, their EP release show, that we now can't play. I feel like everyone thinks we're unprofessional to have to drop so close to the show. Now, a few things so I don't leave his side out:
He is in his mid-30s, and says he's not happy playing anymore, and he was tired of paying for the practice spot by himself (which I understand, but I've also spent $1500 just this year in merch and stage stuff for live shows. It sucks, but I'm sure he makes at least $70k/year, in contrast to me, where I made like $15k last year) and what really seems to have put the nail in the coffin is his grandpa dying a few weeks ago. And now, he says he just has too many emotions going and doesn't want to play anymore.
I feel bad for him, but at the same time, It's kinda s**** to just up and leave us high and dry when we had a gig lined up. And this isn't the first time he's done this to a band: I'm friends with a lot of people he's been playing music with for the last 15 years, and every band he's quit in similar situations: one band was in the middle of a tour, and he decided he was done playing, so he tells them while they're on the road that he's leaving, and finds a local drummer who can fudge enough to get through a set for a few nights. So, it's not like it's an all-of-a-sudden thing, literally every band he's been in has had this happen for one reason or another.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I haven't heard from the seller of a guitar for over a month. He has seen/read my messages, but not replied despite my multiple attempts at correspondence. This is just disrespectful. Does he want my money or not?


----------



## CaptainD00M

I finally have the money to get another guitar, its not even a small amount of cash either, its a little over a grand in Euros. AND I CAN'T ....ING FIND WHAT I WANT WITHIN THAT BRACKET WHEN THEY USED TO BE CHEAP.

All the used MIJ Les Pauls with Nitro now cost the same as frigging lower level Gibsons, the Gibson Standard is about half a grand out of my price range and whats left is almost always poly with a Sunburst finish that makes me want to 

Why is it so hard to find a battered but good quality Gold top of Tobacco Burst LP 'type' (for political correctness in case the 'gibson purist police' chime in) Guitar for a decent price.

FML


----------



## Seybsnilksz

People on fb praised a mix that sounded like .....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Seybsnilksz said:


> People on fb praised a mix that sounded like .....


Sounds like you're either roaming around in the Metal Audio Engineers group or the Chango group on FB. They tend to do that a lot in both groups.


----------



## dhgrind

shipitapo just ....ed me once again. 

i got ....ing railroaded on shipping another axe here, and they ....ing put it on a god damn ....ing slow boat that takes at least 8 ....ing weeks. good ....ing god damn job you idiots.

don't use shipitapo if you're residing on a military post. they're a bunch of witless ....s.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Not mad so much as annoyed.

I've been grumbling for years that Carvin doesn't sell direct to Korea. They apparently do now, but I didn't find out until _after_ all the recent QC and PR blunders that make me not want to do business with them.

Dammit, Carvin, why must you always give me reason to not give you my money?

Oh well. I suppose my bank account is grateful.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not mad so much as annoyed.
> 
> I've been grumbling for years that Carvin doesn't sell direct to Korea. They apparently do now, but I didn't find out until _after_ all the recent QC and PR blunders that make me not want to do business with them.
> 
> Dammit, Carvin, why must you always give me reason to not give you my money?
> 
> Oh well. I suppose my bank account is grateful.




...aaaand I just found out Carvin/Kiesel pulled their ads from SSO after the most recent kerfuffle, and then openly bragged about it on the Carvin forums.

Sigh.

I was actually tempted to overlook some of the stuff because they're really the only option I had for a short scale 5 string fretless without going full custom, but that kinda shut the door for me. Maybe at some point in the future they'll grow up a bit, but until then I'll take my money elsewhere.

...and if any Carvinites are lurking, I'm not talking out my ass here. I've bought five electrics, five basses, three acoustics, a pedalboard, and an axefx 2 over the past four years. I have money to spend on gear and I'm happy to spend it. I _would've_ been happy to spend it on Carvins, but that's off the table.

Sigh x 2.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...aaaand I just found out Carvin/Kiesel pulled their ads from SSO after the most recent kerfuffle, and then openly bragged about it on the Carvin forums.



Thats quite an impressive fail on their part. I was never super into Carvin, but thought maybe about a FGM to Doom on one day, its not a grail guitar for me but now fu*k that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...aaaand I just found out Carvin/Kiesel pulled their ads from SSO after the most recent kerfuffle, and then openly bragged about it on the Carvin forums.


Could anyone provide screenshots or links to the thread(s) if possible? I've got some other people asking about this.

Unrelated: not really mad, but super frustrated. I'm currently looking to upgrade my main hard drive (that holds my apps and programs) in my recording desktop from a HDD to a M.2 SSD (as opposed to a regular SSD in a 2.5" enclosure). I understand and get the gist of it, but I'm not a computer guy, and majority of the stuff that I'm reading online is going way over my head. Just frustrating.


----------



## Arkeion

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Could anyone provide screenshots or links to the thread(s) if possible? I've got some other people asking about this.
> 
> Unrelated: not really mad, but super frustrated. I'm currently looking to upgrade my main hard drive (that holds my apps and programs) in my recording desktop from a HDD to a M.2 SSD (as opposed to a regular SSD in a 2.5" enclosure). I understand and get the gist of it, but I'm not a computer guy, and majority of the stuff that I'm reading online is going way over my head. Just frustrating.



If you have a slot or an adapter for it, go for it, but most desktops aren't equipped to take a m.2 by default.

Why M.2 over 2.5" SSD?


----------



## flint757

The last few SSD's I purchased came with the correct adapters in the package. If you haven't received it yet I'd check before wasting the money.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...aaaand I just found out Carvin/Kiesel pulled their ads from SSO after the most recent kerfuffle, and then openly bragged about it on the Carvin forums.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I was actually tempted to overlook some of the stuff because they're really the only option I had for a short scale 5 string fretless without going full custom, but that kinda shut the door for me. Maybe at some point in the future they'll grow up a bit, but until then I'll take my money elsewhere.
> 
> ...and if any Carvinites are lurking, I'm not talking out my ass here. I've bought five electrics, five basses, three acoustics, a pedalboard, and an axefx 2 over the past four years. I have money to spend on gear and I'm happy to spend it. I _would've_ been happy to spend it on Carvins, but that's off the table.
> 
> Sigh x 2.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Arkeion said:


> If you have a slot or an adapter for it, go for it, but most desktops aren't equipped to take a m.2 by default.
> 
> Why M.2 over 2.5" SSD?


The insane speed. The current one that I'm considering has a max sequential read speed of 2,500 MB/sec and a max sequential write speed of 1,500 MB/sec.



flint757 said:


> The last few SSD's I purchased came with the correct adapters in the package. If you haven't received it yet I'd check before wasting the money.


Really? 

I know that all of the SSDs that I've looked at don't come with adapters or anything.


----------



## flint757

Well, all the SSD's I've purchased have been Samsung so my pool evidence is quite small. 

When I bought them I don't recall it mentioning it came with one though, but all it was were 4 screws and two pieces of metal to bring it up to 3.5 size from 2.5.


----------



## Arkeion

Do you know if your desktop is equipped with the M.2 slot? We use the M.2s here at my office for mini-pcs, but never full desktops. That would be the major deciding factor. If it has the M.2 slot, there won't be any issues, but if it doesn't.. well.. lol

I know they make mobos these days with M.2 slots, so it wouldn't be out of the ordinary, but that should be the only major hurdle. There are different lengths of M.2 SSDs as well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Arkeion said:


> Do you know if your desktop is equipped with the M.2 slot? We use the M.2s here at my office for mini-pcs, but never full desktops. That would be the major deciding factor. If it has the M.2 slot, there won't be any issues, but if it doesn't.. well.. lol.


My desktop is from around 2010, so it doesn't have any M.2 slots to directly plug the M.2 SSD into. However, there are adapters that you put the M.2 on, and then plug the adapter into a PCI-express slot. (Not sure which slot, but it's one of them.)



flint757 said:


> Well, all the SSD's I've purchased have been Samsung so my pool evidence is quite small.
> 
> When I bought them I don't recall it mentioning it came with one though, but all it was were 4 screws and two pieces of metal to bring it up to 3.5 size from 2.5.


I'm talking about an adapter for a M.2 SSD so that I can plug it into a PCI-express slot on the motherboard. I know that I would need an adapter for a 2.5" in order to get it to fit into one of the 3.5" bays in my desktop.

I'm also looking at Samsung.  They seem to be some of the best quality on the market right now for the price.


----------



## Arkeion

This might be something you're interested in.

ASUS ROG PCI-E 240GB PCIe 2.0 x 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive &#40;SSD&#41; RAIDR Express - Newegg.com


----------



## flint757

Emperor Guillotine said:


> My desktop is from around 2010, so it doesn't have any M.2 slots to directly plug the M.2 SSD into. However, there are adapters that you put the M.2 on, and then plug the adapter into a PCI-express slot. (Not sure which slot, but it's one of them.)
> 
> I'm talking about an adapter for a M.2 SSD so that I can plug it into a PCI-express slot on the motherboard. I know that I would need an adapter for a 2.5" in order to get it to fit into one of the 3.5" bays in my desktop.
> 
> I'm also looking at Samsung.  They seem to be some of the best quality on the market right now for the price.



Ahhh yeah I haven't been looking at any new hardware as of late so wouldn't know anything about that. 

I tend to not pay attention to new tech when I'm not in the market to buy anything. Makes it easier to avoid tech GAS.


----------



## kevdes93

Just saw that thread over on the kieselbbs, what a bunch of jokers.

To make a relevant contribution to the thread: I had to move back to my parents last weekend because my former roommate owed our landlord a ton of money and never told me about it, so I've been pretty salty and depressed this week. Gonna buy myself a couple pedals next paycheck to try and make myself feel a little better.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Arkeion said:


> This might be something you're interested in.
> 
> ASUS ROG PCI-E 240GB PCIe 2.0 x 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) RAIDR Express - Newegg.com


Not for $350-$400+

The SSD that I'm looking at would already be faster without having to do all of those "speed-boosting tricks" that the RAIDR requires in order to achieve its supposed speed of 12,000MB/sec. Even so, I'm looking at a SSD for my recording computer. I wouldn't need that kind of speed.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Could anyone provide screenshots or links to the thread(s) if possible? I've got some other people asking about this.




Second to last post:

KieselGuitarsBBS.com :: View topic - Stop advertising on ss.org


Screen grab of relevant post by their customer relations manager:


----------



## A-Branger

no matter how "bad" things can be, but you CANT as the Customer Relations Manager! say something like that and be proud of it.

If you want to stop advertising here,cool do it. You dont like us? cool no problem, but dont go to the public and say so, especially as the fricking Customer Relations Mang... just create a fake account if you wanna rant.

That is a BAD move from them. Worse than just shovel dirt over you head on the hole you are digging. Or spitting straight up.

Even worse if you take into account not only the popularity of this site, but the amount of users in here who have bought one of your guitars.

They lost my respect with the last two issues in here, but this just hammer the last nail on the coffin


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeahhhhhh.
Kinda feel for Alex on the loss of revenue, kinda bummed out because I used to really like Jeff's attitude and respected their brand a lot.

I wasn't in the market for a Carvin to begin with, their style just doesn't appeal to me, but I can't really see myself ever 'converting' now. An entire collective company is acting like a child. How many industries does that fly in?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I haven't heard from the seller of a guitar for over a month. He has seen/read my messages, but not replied despite my multiple attempts at correspondence. This is just disrespectful. Does he want my money or not?


Follow up: it's about to be another month. F*cking prick keeps reading my messages. But no response. He's a member on here too but hasn't logged in on here in months.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Screen grab of relevant post by their customer relations manager:


----------



## TedEH

Got up this morning and found a bit of water on my floor. Toilet is leaking a bit. Something is wrong with the seal between the tank and the bowl. Awesome. So I shut off the water and flush a couple times so that there's no more water to go everywhere and decide I've got no time now, but at least there's no more water everywhere so it's not urgent anymore, so I'll fix this after work. Get a call at work from the landlord saying the business under my apartment is reporting water coming through the ceiling and they're sending someone to fix it.  I really hate having someone in my apartment when I'm not home, but it has to be fixed.


----------



## Fiction

TedEH said:


> Got up this morning and found a bit of water on my floor. Toilet is leaking a bit. Something is wrong with the seal between the tank and the bowl. Awesome. So I shut off the water and flush a couple times so that there's no more water to go everywhere and decide I've got no time now, but at least there's no more water everywhere so it's not urgent anymore, so I'll fix this after work. Get a call at work from the landlord saying the business under my apartment is reporting water coming through the ceiling and they're sending someone to fix it.  I really hate having someone in my apartment when I'm not home, but it has to be fixed.



That sounds great to me, my Strata won't take any initiative with repairs, I've had a half smashed window for 6 months that they've been "chasing down the frame" for, and told them they're welcome to enter at any time to repair, nothing ever happens, also had some flooding from underneath one of the rooms.. on the second floor, took them 2 months to change the carpet because they didn't believe it's possible. Frustrating people!


----------



## TedEH

^ You're probably right that I should consider myself lucky they're on it so quickly- I just really hate strangers in my home while I'm not there. Guitars and amps and things are out in the open, the place really was not presentable, etc. -and I know they don't care, and it's really a non-issue, they're just doing a job, but the idea of strangers in my home while I'm not there is just uncomfortable. But it's done now, and all is well.

I assume the speed of their response is because the tenant below me is commercial- it's a chiropractors office.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah Im the same.

recently I had that my kitchen stopped working (its a bit old so I figure that could be it, or the stupid mouse I currently have), also my hot watter stopped working too.

I was fine because I dont cook much, I eat ltos of fresh stuff or microwave diet meals and whatnot so I manage fine, if not it was better as it stopped me from buyying pizzas lol. And the watter I surf most days so in a way Im always "fresh", but if I needed soap I just suck it up under the cold shower.

I didnt wanted to tell my landord yet as I dont like ppl coming into the house when its a massive mess. I dont want them reporting back to the owner/rental company so I could get a warning ect ect, so I let it go for a while.

Then a month pass and suddenly I got a stuppid though in my head. Went to the neighbours house to check the electric box (as we share it), and yup, I was right, the switch for the hotwatter and kitchen were in the OFF position.

*facepalm*


----------



## flint757

A-Branger said:


> ...the switch for the hotwatter and kitchen were in the OFF position.
> 
> *facepalm*





That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. Not to laugh at your pain, but its something I could see myself doing as well.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Otherwise reasonable people+computer/smartphone+internet+Social Media/Forum = dramatic temporary IQ loss.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Wow, kind of surprised and simultaneously unsurprised by the Carvin thing.

Anyway, I've just lost two young guitar pupils because their mother and I had differing views on whether or not I should be paid more money for giving longer lessons.  So now I'm £25 a week down, and as a music student, I kinda need that money.


----------



## big_aug

My ....ing surgery got postponed. At the beginning of May, we scheduled my surgery (serious) to reverse my ostomy for May 27th. They called me this week and said they have to move it to June 23rd because one of the surgeons has to be out of the hospital. I suspect he decided he wanted to do something memorial day weekend now instead of putting my life back to normal. 

....ing didn't know until last month if it was even going to be possible to reverse it, and then they get my hope sky high by scheduling the surgery so soon. And now they've crushed me. I was completely broken when they called. I broke into tears and just cried for a while before I got out of my car to go to work. Im not the type to do that. I'm pretty ....ing strong mentally and physically, but everyone breaks. And they just crushed me. 

I keep having irrational thoughts that my Doctor will die or something crazy and my surgery will be pushed back further or never happen. Its insane.

Its too frustrating. I needed to vent.


----------



## Demiurge

big_aug said:


> My ....ing surgery got postponed. At the beginning of May, we scheduled my surgery (serious) to reverse my ostomy for May 27th. They called me this week and said they have to move it to June 23rd because one of the surgeons has to be out of the hospital. I suspect he decided he wanted to do something memorial day weekend now instead of putting my life back to normal.



Good god. Without knowing the particulars, it's obvious that "ostomy" in context with a one month delay is unacceptable. My prior career was in healthcare, and it's still astounding how some people in the industry forget that patients are people.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Still waiting for my tax return. Decided I'd log into the site that I filed with to see if they had information. Turns out they rejected filing and didn't tell me. I'm ....ing furious that some .... website that the IRS linked on their own page basically made me a tax dodger.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Demiurge said:


> It's still astounding how some people in the industry forget that patients are people.



For real. It's pretty appalling sometimes. 
But that's what happens when it's your job for long enough I guess, I'm in hospitality and I find myself doing the same thing sometimes....



Electric Wizard said:


> Still waiting for my tax return. Decided I'd log into the site that I filed with to see if they had information. Turns out they rejected filing and didn't tell me. I'm ....ing furious that some .... website that the IRS linked on their own page basically made me a tax dodger.



Why in the hell did they reject filing? 
Why did they not call you?
0/10, would not partake.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Why in the hell did they reject filing?
> Why did they not call you?
> 0/10, would not partake.


"Randomly selected for additional identity verification."

Turns out that's pretty common for eSmart users and they have awful consumer affairs reviews for their terrible customer service. Guess I shouldn't have assumed the IRS would have vetted the services they direct people to. H&R Block processed my frantic midnight return fine and the late fees won't stop an NGD from happening so live and learn I guess.


----------



## russmuller

Work moved my department into a different building. It's supposed to be newer and nicer. My new desk is about 1/3 the size of my old one. I can't even extend my legs all the way under my desk without hitting the wall. On the plus side, the walls around our desks are higher than they used to be, so at least my view out the window is blocked. >.<


----------



## youngthrasher9

F*** the government.

I had to get a mandoratory SMOG check today. The check place looks like a damn crack house on the inside. Garbage, wrappers everywhere. Complete with Elvis memorabilia and a toddler in a crib.


Like for real, least professional place I've ever seen.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

Mad because of the high rental prices in my area (Searching for a new flat)


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Because it's not the weekend. Let me explain.

There's this guy at work whom I work right next to (he's about two feet away at all times because our machines are in close proximity) and he's annoying as hell. I'm not a big talker at work. I want to go in, do my 8-10 hours and get out. All he wants to do is talk and normally about crap I care nothing about. The few times he does, it's about Dark Souls. But his annoying voice and demeanor doesn't make hearing about Dark Souls worth it from him. He's 24 years old, makes Mario and Pokemon noises all night long so I usually have a splitting headache by the end of the night, and top it off, he wants to be my friend. 

Thing is, I'm not a terribly social person in real life. I have like 4-5 friends outside family who visit me and my wife and I hang out with. Other than that, we just have our family. Dude is all the time talking about coming over and letting him play Dark Souls 3, complains he never has any money (buys a pack of cigarettes a day and spends his money on junk food) and I'm like "Dude, I just work with you. We're not friends, we're two totally different people" I like to think a lot when I'm at work. It passes the time, so when he talks to me, it breaks my concentration about what I'm thinking about and it pisses me off.

Seems like a decent guy, but I'm just not into the idea of having a lot of friends. I tend to keep my circle pretty tight knit because I feel like it reduces the possibility of drama and like I said, I'm not even all that social to begin with. The people outside my family whom I do keep in my life, we have damn near everything in common and honestly there's times where I just want it to be my wife and I in our house, watching movies or playing video games. Am I an a-hole for that?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> There's this guy at work whom I work right next to (he's about two feet away at all times because our machines are in close proximity) and he's annoying as hell. I'm not a big talker at work. I want to go in, do my 8-10 hours and get out. All he wants to do is talk and normally about crap I care nothing about.



The realest talk to ever be talked.
People, people, PLEASE. If a coworker ever just ignores you, like flat out IGNORES you, it's because they _do not want to talk to you_, and you failed at picking up the numerous hints that they've dropped indicating that this is the case.

I'm the same way, dude. Three hours before my shift ends someone else gets here, and she irritates the sh*t out of me. Never shuts up, won't take a hint, is always standing over my shoulder, asking what I'm doing every 2 minutes, spends more time in the office than at her workstation, and is generally loud and obnoxious. It legitimately has the potential to ruin an entire day.
Worst of all, she's complained to management before and gotten part of her job added on to my job because apparently, her mornings are just too hard. Yeah, because you're too busy in THE OFFICE and not doing YOUR JOB.


----------



## Demiurge

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Worst of all, she's complained to management before and gotten part of her job added on to my job because apparently, her mornings are just too hard. Yeah, because you're too busy in THE OFFICE and not doing YOUR JOB.



And what do all office chatterboxes have in common? 75% of the time they're complaining about how busy they are! It would signify a tragic lack of self-awareness if it didn't somehow work.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I fvcking hate the spring time. I have ever since I was a small child in grade school, sitting in the nurse's office, hiding my head and crying because of horrible sinus headaches. I'm one of those guys that's allergic to everything and doesn't sneeze unless it's ten times in a row, end with getting a headrush and needing to sit down for a moment. 

I'm going on month 3 of a sustaining sinus headache. Already had a sinus infection no less than two weeks ago, but it feels like I have another one. I've been resorting to Korova edibles for both pain relief and attitude adjustment. My son and I are matching shots of mucinex every 4 hours...


----------



## asher

I'm nowhere close to that bad and I so feel you, dude. 

Dumb questions, but should be asked anyway: have you tried any of the prescription allergy things before? I found going on a combination of Zyrtec (now OTC, wasn't then) and the nasal steroidal sprays made a huge difference with mine. Also, I know some people have their tonsils out for this .... (when I went back east, my doctor there was like "how the hell do you still have them with your allergies/sinus?"). So there's that, and doing what you can to at least control allergens inside.

You've probably gone through all that, though...


----------



## Alex Kenivel

You know, I still have my tonsils and I've heard horror stories about chemical nasal sprays. I've not been prescribed any allergy meds. I found out today that there is apparently a shot you can get for allergies.. I think I'd like to try pills before I go that route. Picked up some Sudafed PE and it's working great. NeilMed sinus rinses are commonplace in my house. 

No more cocaine for this rock and roll clown..


----------



## flint757

The shots are really effective IME. You go to an allergist and they test you for everything they can think of then give you a targeted cocktail of med's in a shot to limit the effects of exposure to those allergens. I personally don't like oral based allergy meds or nasal sprays. The nasal sprays dry my nose out too much and the pills effect my mood, and also dry me out.


----------



## A-Branger

aaaahhhhggggggg!!!! another job application rejected for a job that I know I can do with my eyes shut. but noooo aparently there is "other people with better background and relevant experience close to what we are looking for" bullcrap..... Again just because my video shows a "bride" doesnt mean I cant do the exact "corporate" video you have in your website, just replace my interview of the "bride" with a guy on a "suit" or a lady behing a desk... same F deal!!

worse part is that the job was pretty close in the "town" where I live, which is an hour away of a main city, plus it was listed with a great pay$ of exactly what I wanted. Also the job was listed 1 days ago... 1!!! and they already went trough the whole "application process" 


aahajajhrgalejhgrwieuriwuegvilbk#@$^@$&@$%&^$!!!!


on the bright side at least they replied pretty quick, I applied this morning and got the email tonight. Not like 2 other jobs I applied for that one gave me a repply 2 weeks after and the other never


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm not mad... Too disenchanted with people and businesses to actually feel surprised about anything... so not mad... just irritated I guess. 

Received product that was damaged. Read the companies return policy. Opened package to more closely inspect damage to see if I could salvage it. Called company to see if they could make an exception. They say "no". But they offer up an email address to send pictures to... because I tell them I would like to talk to the owner of the company to see if there might be some way to resolve... like "meet me half way" kinda thing. I'm willing to pay the return ship cost and product was factory defect anyway. Very professional email with pictures sent. 

Then no reply so send again... no prob.

Then send again after another week... still nothing. 

So I call and they suggest that email was never received. Really??

Okay... send again... :crickets:

Damn... been almost 3 weeks at this point. Please respond!!! 

Wait another week... still nothing. So go ahead and fire off a [still professional and calm] email to sum up what I think of the company's unresponsiveness. Let them know that my future business will go elsewhere... not due to return policy but due to them not addressing my email. Had they just said "We reviewed your email but cannot accommodate your request".. I would have been fine with that. I mean... JUST [email protected] REPLY!! It takes all of about a minute! That would have been the end of it and I at least would have respected the fact that they didn't just ignore me entirely. 

Anyway... after sending the same email 4x... nothing. But after sending a single email about taking my business elsewhere, the owner of the company calls me less than 15 minutes later. He says that they will send a replacement and that I can just keep the damaged item... no need to return. 

WAS THAT SO DIFFICULT??? 

tl;dr: The squeaky wheel gets the grease... just takes a lot of squeaking sometimes... sigh.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

UPDATE on the annoying prick situation:

So instead of being nice to him, I've decided to start being an absolute asshole. Basically, any time he barely bumps me on accident, I bite his ....ing head off. He accidentally bumped me with his elbow ONE time yesterday at the very last hour, and I said "Can you please watch your ....ing elbows?! You have your space I have mine, you ....ing idiot!" This has been going on for a few days, and now he leaves me alone and doesn't ask to hang out and ..... I don't like having to do this and be this way to another person, but so far it's the only way he's getting the hint. No, going to high ups doesn't do anything. They just say he's not doing anything wrong, because he's not technically harassing me. So, I've resorted to this. I'm going to calm down on cussing him though because I can get in serious trouble for that.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Alex Kenivel said:


> I fvcking hate the spring time. I have ever since I was a small child in grade school, sitting in the nurse's office, hiding my head and crying because of horrible sinus headaches. I'm one of those guys that's allergic to everything and doesn't sneeze unless it's ten times in a row, end with getting a headrush and needing to sit down for a moment.
> 
> I'm going on month 3 of a sustaining sinus headache. Already had a sinus infection no less than two weeks ago, but it feels like I have another one. I've been resorting to Korova edibles for both pain relief and attitude adjustment. My son and I are matching shots of mucinex every 4 hours...



That sucks, I know the feeling man. I had very horrible allergies for years myself, I sneezed more than any other person I've ever met. It can get disorienting. Many many sinus infections, blowing yellow and green junk out of my nose and lungs, carrying around a rag in my pocket to sneeze on... etc. all of the above. been there, done that. I even feel like I've gained some degeneration in my cervical spine due to the chronic, convulsive, violent head jerking motions associated with sneezing and clenching my neck muscles and such. Over the counter stuff is useless on me, I have tried everything, zirtec, zicam, equate, claritin, mucinex... several others... all of them do almost nothing. Went to an allergist and got tested, found out my allergen was dust and dust mites. Which, of course is everywhere and on everything. So now I'm on 2 prescription medications, and have to make regular precautions in my home like using air filtration units, changing the a/c filters regularly and keeping my sheets and pillow case washed regularly...but it's FINALLY manageable and my "bad days" are becoming fewer. 

If it were to continue to get bad, I will eventually have to get the monthly shots they offer.

If you're not seeing an allergist, I highly recommend it for your situation, if the over the counter stuff isn't working for you, they drastically turned my breathing around... It's been about 3 years now and I'm finally living almost "normally" with all the precautions taken and maintained. I truly wish I had started seeing an allergist like when I was in college... 

In fact, as a side note, I frequent the lutherie section of this site cause I love building guitars, but ironically it is a very dusty hobby. I have to take a few minutes to give myself a clean shave so the mask has a tight seal and put on a fresh N95 dust mask every time I even enter my garage, and then open the door and set up a fan for circulation. Only way I can comfortably function in that environment.

EDIT: just read your other post about the nasal sprays, they are horrible. (at least the prescription one I am on is...) BUT, only because it stings really bad when you spray it, every time. It's like a shot of jalapeño juice. You get used to the shock of it, but it still stings every time. On the plus side though, it helps alot, and the sting goes away within a minute or so... a no-brainer trade off for me, I will gladly do that daily if it means not sneezing all the time. It's worth it.


----------



## asher

They've never bothered my nose for stinging unless I like, really mess it up somehow.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

asher said:


> They've never bothered my nose for stinging unless I like, really mess it up somehow.



Oh, I don't know what the problem is... just the medication itself... maybe it's me? even when I use it absolutely perfectly, it burns every time. I'm on this stuff called Flunisolide. It burns a little but honestly it's not that bad.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I'll talk to my doctor about seeing an allergist. This .... is getting ridiculous


----------



## Alberto7

I used to have pretty terrible allergies as a child, but I believe it is partially due to the fact that I was allergic to dogs and cats and we never really knew, and we always had dogs until I was about 15. I was also really allergic to different strains of pollen. Living in a tropical climate also didn't help. I am diagnosed with allergic rhinitis.

Nowadays, my allergies are MUCH better and I know how to take care of myself so I avoid them. (Sadly though, I adore both cats and dogs, so I tend to hate myself a little bit after caving and rolling in the dirt with my friends' pets.)

However, despite this, due to my rhinitis, when I do have an episode it is pretty damn bad. Colds hit me 10x harder than they do the average person, and the pain in my face, nasal cavity, and head in general is completely debilitating. Not just the inflammation, but my flow is pretty damn heavy too. I don't even use tissues anymore because a) they make my symptoms worse, and b) I go through a whole box of them like it's nothing. I use handkerchiefs instead, and I go through like 3 of those a day at least.

I had turbinate reduction surgery when I was 5 because they became hypertrophied every time I had an episode (which was all the time) and I flat out could not breathe. Shortly after, they grew back a good chunk and they are still a nuisance today.

They way I control congestion these days, I first resort to anti-inflammatory drugs if I have a cold, or I take some Benadryl if my allergies are bad. (Preferably before bed, as it makes me really drowsy.) I also boil some water, put in a teaspoon of Vick's Vapor Rub in it, and then I put the boiling water in the sink, cover my head and the sink with a towel, and try to breathe in the hot, minty air. It really makes my nose flow and relieves the pressure in my head a bit.

Next step, if it's bad, I use Xylometazoline Hydrochloride drops, which are, surprisingly, OTC. I only use them once a day in the mornings before I go out. They last for about 10 hours and are honestly the best temporary remedy I've ever tried. It's as though I'm sudenly cured, which can be very deceptive, because I am NOT cured. Also, if used for over 3-4 days, you actually risk getting even more congested than you previously were. I use this one with a lot of caution, and only if I need to do something important that day that I can't miss, or if the pain has been so bad that it's made me lose too much sleep.

For prevention, I use a nasal spray called Avamys. (Which is prescription-based.) I believe it is a corticosteroid which acts only after a few days of constant use. It'll make the blood vessels in your nasal cavity not swell up as much when you do encounter an allergic agent. It's honestly the best prevention drug I've taken. I've tried Aerius (desloratadine) and I haven't found it all that useful. However, I know that it works wonders on other people if taken regularly.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

A-Branger said:


> Also the job was listed 1 days ago... 1!!! and they already went trough the whole "application process"



They may have already had someone in mind and had to go through the motions as part of corporate policy.

Where my mother works, the big boss had just retired this year. They all knew it was coming, she told all of them, and everyone already decided that one of the other people in the office would take up the mantle after her resignation was official. However, due to corporate policy / bureaucracy BS, they had to go through ALLLLL the motions before they could technically give this woman the title. So my mother, who's in charge of this type of stuff, had to post the job, write up all of the listings, responsibilities, etc, take in resumes, interview people for it, the whole 9 yards, even though the job was already someone else's. 

Stupid, isn't it?


----------



## texshred777

Because my ex wife is getting married and he'll get to claim my child as a dependent, where I can't. I pay child support, and have him about half the week but can't claim him as a dependent, and pay the taxes on his mother's pay raise..er...child support. 

I don't mind child support, but the tax issue is a huge problem for me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

texshred777 said:


> Because my ex wife is getting married and he'll get to claim my child as a dependent, where I can't. I pay child support, and have him about half the week but can't claim him as a dependent, and pay the taxes or his mother's pay raise..er...child support.
> 
> I don't mind child support, but the tax issue is a huge problem for me.



This whole system, as well as the welfare system, are two of the things that are *the most screwed up* with the way our government functions right now. 
I see stuff like this everywhere and I legitimately don't know how you guys don't turn into rage monsters.

I mean it's literally called "CHILD SUPPORT". The purpose of the payment is literally to SUPPORT THE CHILD, which would mean that the child is DEPENDENT on receiving child SUPPORT. Take 5 dude, I'll be mad for you for a while.


----------



## texshred777

To clarify my issue isn't with her or the new guy at all. I'm happy for them and I get along great with my ex wife. No drama at all so I feel lucky in that regard.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Something tells me there may not be drama now, but might be if you ask to claim your own kid.


----------



## MoshJosh

Got a D on a writing assignment after putting a fair amount of effort into it!!! In the end its my fault for not following the rubric closely enough, but still sucks. On the Bright side I got an A in the class so eh. . .


----------



## Alberto7

There's this one guy that I've had quite a few courses with, and he is driving me nuts this semester. He's both an opportunist and quite a creep, and I'm both angry and spooked out. I decided to ignore red flags upon first meeting him and I gave him the benefit of the doubt, and it's come around to kick me in the ass.

He's a lazy f*ck who won't come to class because he's being a lazy sh*t and who will leave the class halfway through because "he can't concentrate" and then asks for my notes. He'd literally be 3-4 hours late, on repeated occasions, when we set up a time to go to university to study together, and then he'd just sit down and start reading manga online and browsing Facebook. Then he'd just mooch off of the work I did while he wasn't there.

On top of that, he seems to think I'm his best friend now and calls me late at night (past midnight) just to see what I'm doing, and he'll just self-invite to my place and would want to do something every f*cking day. He thinks that an invitation (read: a self-invitation that I approved) to come to my place to study is synonymous with coming to my place and being a couch potato.

He'll text me "hey man what u up to?" at 2pm on a Wednesday before class, when I'm just sitting on my desk still in my underwear watching Netflix and eating instant noodles before I have to leave for class. I tell him exactly what I am doing, and he just goes "mind if I join u?" Like, dude, come on, I am currently half brain dead and just overall being a completely idle waste of space before I have to begin getting ready, (and so does he, we have class together) why would you want to join me doing that? Piss off, watch your own TV at home and let me be before I head to school.

Before, he'd give me rides from school to my place, and he'd begin telling me extremely personal things (most of which are things that have left me feeling pretty uncomfortable. ) and I just won't reciprocate, and sometimes I'll even tell him I don't wanna hear it. But he'll carry on. I refuse his offers to take me home these days.

He's said some things recently that have made me suspicious, maybe even paranoid, and I fear he's taking a liking to me just a little bit too much, despite his constant inappropriate commentary on gay people. (Which pisses me the f*ck off, btw, and which I have kept very cool about, trying to rebut his arguments in as rational and non-confrontational a manner as I possibly can.) I am normally extremely flattered and sympathetic when I know someone likes me, and I try to be very considerate of that person's feelings, but he's been creeping me out way too much the past couple of weeks for me to give a sh*t that way, assuming my suspicions are correct. (I've brought this to the attention of a couple of my actual closest friends and they seem to think the same.)

I had an exchange via text with him a little while ago while I was in class (and he wasn't, as usual) that creeped me the f*ck out. He wanted me to meet up with him after class so he could copy my notes. Not wanting a confrontation but also not wanting to come across as a d!ck, (which I don't think I should even care for at this point) I told him to come during the 5-minute break we always have during class. He said he wasn't at school, (which is odd because he'd just texted me he could come 'now', and to which I replied that the class was still ongoing) and asked if I could meet him the day after so he could get my class notes. I'm already kinda creeped out by his pushiness, and I tell him I can just take pictures of my notes and send them to him, and that way it was easier for me and for him. Then he just goes "or I can pass by ur place after to take notes/pics?" and I get even more frustrated. Why on f*cking Earth do you want to see me SO bad?! I just told him that I wasn't gonna spend the night at my place, and that I was going somewhere else. Then he says "Oh ok, sure, send me the pics. Btw, do you mind if I give you a call when you are done with class?" At this point, I'm pretty freaked out, and I'm having trouble concentrating in class. Now, my family is currently in town visiting me and my sister, so I just used the excuse that I'd be with family and that I couldn't speak, and I asked him straight up what he wanted. He just answers "Sorry, just wanted to ask u what kind of stuff we covered tonight in class... forget that then haha." and I can't help but still be freaked out and think he was just covering his ass and not telling me what's up. Surely you'd find out what we covered in class when I sent you the damn notes, what the hell do you actually want?! But I left it at that. I did send him the pics after a while of me coming home, and he said thanks in an awfully cheerful manner and offered to buy me a beer soon. Not even gonna answer that.

Knowing the stuff he's done, the way he is with other people, and from the way he talks about the stuff he does, it's getting to the point where I feel like he just stalks me and is obsessed with me in one way or another. It's pretty unsettling. He stresses me the sh*t out, and if he keeps being this damn pushy and creepy I'm gonna have to break out of my usual calm character and straight up tell him to f*ck off. I have zero interest in making a person like that close to me. He plays a bit of guitar and he tried my little Blackstar Fly 3 at some point before he truly creeped me out (awesome little amp for the price, btw) and he liked it. He casually said to me a few days later "yeah, I should come to your house more often to play through your amp-" which I interrupted with "OOORRR, or... you could get your own amp and play in your own house," which is an awfully edgy thing for me to say to someone. He noticed my unhappiness, but he hasn't quite gotten the hint yet though.

He also smells like vegetables that are going bad. It's not a nice odour and it hangs around for a while. Talks way too much about mast_u_rbation (funny how SSO banned that word) and about his porn fetishes. He also came to me the morning after the first time he payed for sex and how he felt really guilty and lonely, and went into explicit detail about the kind of prostitute he "ordered," how he couldn't finish and how had to finish himself off after she left, and about the things he did to her and what he wanted to do. That was kind of the straw that broke the camel's back for me.

Sorry for all the verbal diarrhea, but this has me pretty upset recently.

I feel for all the people out there who have actual, real, proven stalkers. I hope it doesn't come to that for me.


----------



## vilk

I bought a new (used) car on Friday; basically the nicest thing I could afford; realistically it's actually out of my price range entirely but my wife's family gave us some money. Today, Tuesday, I'm driving past a gas station on the corner of a 4 way intersection with a stop light. Light is red, I'm going for the left lane to make my left, but someone coming out of the gas station intends to cut across the stopped cars in the right two lanes to make a left turn. I guess he doesn't see that I'm driving to the front of the left lane and pokes his front bumper out, I try to swerve but he still barely hits my car. At this point the light is green and I'm in the middle of the intersection, so I make the turn just to get out of there but I stop at the next parking lot. However, from the time I've gone past the car I can see in my rear-view mirror that he's already made his left and is driving away. 

Like, why can't I ever have nice things? I can't have a new car for even a week without some asshole cutting 2 grand of body work out of it? And the guy can't even stick around... though I imagine he may have thought I was running, too, if he didn't see me stop. But honestly, I go out of my way to avoid having expensive things because I know that the universe will never let me have something that isn't beat up. And I don't understand why that is. It's not as though I'm reckless with my things. But it's gotten to the point that I cringe when someone gives me a cashmere sweater because my mind just says _the moment you wear this it is already ruined_. Cars as well, apparently.


----------



## Sumsar

Not mad, more of a wtf moment:

So I just discovered/remembered that speakers are basicly just huge magnets.
I was rewiring my 2 x 12 (8 ohms) cab from being a 4 ohm cab to a 16 ohm cab so when I put the (hot) soldering iron near the speaker it was almost ribbed out of my hand and the soldering iron stuck fairly good to the speaker frame (like as a strong fridge magnet). 

I got the job done and all is well, didn't hurt myself or the speaker, but just got a big shock. Also, as a physicist I fell somewhat dumb ..


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been dealing with a very, very frustrating situation with a seller (who also happens to be a member on here). He has a guitar that I've been after for over a year. He agreed to sell it to me and we reached an agreement on pric and terms. Before I could send the payment, he quit responding to my messages and didn't send me the payment info. He has now been reading and blatantly ignoring my messages (no response whatsoever) for nearly two and a half months. 

Typically, this would not bug me, but this is a guitar that I've been after for so long. We had an agreement in writing, and I was literally a few minutes away from sending him the money.....and now it all is f*cking gone. My patience is at an end with his rude, disrespectful behavior. At least man-the-f*ck-up and take five seconds to send me a message telling me that the deal is off. Don't waste two and a half months of my time with the silent treatment bullsh*t. 

Edit/update: made a post this morning warning others away from doing business with this time-waster. He blocked me within the hour. So I guess that is my confirmation that he was indeed reading my attempts at correspondence and he was just being a rude, disrespectful asshat. Apparently, he did this same thing with someone else as well.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Mosquito bites.


----------



## Jake

broke my wrist for the 2nd time....sigh


----------



## LLeaDD

I hate the cold cut throat corporate world. Instead of working together everyone is just out for themselves. It's weird because normally these people aren't like this with family, friends or neighbors. Who said we have to be pitted against each other?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've got a sore throat/losing my voice (I was going to start tracking some vocals soon). I also installed my Hipshot locking tuners and one of them is just a little crooked, it's not super noticeable; but the screw head popped off as I was screwing it into the headstock so it's going to stay that way.


----------



## broj15

yet another flat tire... not even my fault this time. I was turning right off a side street onto the main road while some b_i_tch was coming onto the same side street i was turning off of, except she cut the corner waaaaay to sharp. It was either drag my back tire over the curb (thus putting a nasty gash in my sidewall) or hit her drivers side. I wouldn't be as pissed if she had stopped, but of course she just kept driving. People suck...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Really disappointed... in myself I guess. 

Fender Duo Sonic that I've been working tirelessly on now for a few months will not be finished in time to give to an awesome little girl for her birthday. So [email protected] down on myself because I can't get the answers that I'm seeking re: wiring. Stupid to think I could pull this off I guess. I'll still keep at it but her birthday is fast approaching and here I am with what I thought was going to be the perfect gift... nowhere near completion. 

Had I been smarter regarding wiring schematics, this thing would be just about done, I'm sure. I'm used to failing myself... just not used to failing others. Just... forget it. 

tl;dr I suck.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So P was sitting at a light, 2nd behind 1st guy, with an F-350 behind her a few feet back. Light changes, 1st guy doesn't go, P doesn't go, dude behind her was obviously driving the light and not traffic, and didn't realize no one moved. Stomps the gas and does this:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

Jacked the trunk lid, back bumper and taillights. She's ok, but my load isn't.

Best thing about it besides the fact that she's fine is the fact that she had the auto lock on, which means the car won't move AT ALL, so she didn't slam the guy in front of her. Cops gave him a ticket, I called this morning and he already filed a claim. Hoping this resolves nicely, I'm too busy for any crap from his insurance company.

Irked as hell.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Alberto7 said:


> There's this one guy that I've had quite a few courses with, and he is driving me nuts this semester. He's both an opportunist and quite a creep, and I'm both angry and spooked out. I decided to ignore red flags upon first meeting him and I gave him the benefit of the doubt, and it's come around to kick me in the ass.
> 
> He's a lazy f*ck who won't come to class because he's being a lazy sh*t and who will leave the class halfway through because "he can't concentrate" and then asks for my notes. He'd literally be 3-4 hours late, on repeated occasions, when we set up a time to go to university to study together, and then he'd just sit down and start reading manga online and browsing Facebook. Then he'd just mooch off of the work I did while he wasn't there.
> 
> On top of that, he seems to think I'm his best friend now and calls me late at night (past midnight) just to see what I'm doing, and he'll just self-invite to my place and would want to do something every f*cking day. He thinks that an invitation (read: a self-invitation that I approved) to come to my place to study is synonymous with coming to my place and being a couch potato.
> 
> He'll text me "hey man what u up to?" at 2pm on a Wednesday before class, when I'm just sitting on my desk still in my underwear watching Netflix and eating instant noodles before I have to leave for class. I tell him exactly what I am doing, and he just goes "mind if I join u?" Like, dude, come on, I am currently half brain dead and just overall being a completely idle waste of space before I have to begin getting ready, (and so does he, we have class together) why would you want to join me doing that? Piss off, watch your own TV at home and let me be before I head to school.
> 
> Before, he'd give me rides from school to my place, and he'd begin telling me extremely personal things (most of which are things that have left me feeling pretty uncomfortable. ) and I just won't reciprocate, and sometimes I'll even tell him I don't wanna hear it. But he'll carry on. I refuse his offers to take me home these days.
> 
> He's said some things recently that have made me suspicious, maybe even paranoid, and I fear he's taking a liking to me just a little bit too much, despite his constant inappropriate commentary on gay people. (Which pisses me the f*ck off, btw, and which I have kept very cool about, trying to rebut his arguments in as rational and non-confrontational a manner as I possibly can.) I am normally extremely flattered and sympathetic when I know someone likes me, and I try to be very considerate of that person's feelings, but he's been creeping me out way too much the past couple of weeks for me to give a sh*t that way, assuming my suspicions are correct. (I've brought this to the attention of a couple of my actual closest friends and they seem to think the same.)
> 
> I had an exchange via text with him a little while ago while I was in class (and he wasn't, as usual) that creeped me the f*ck out. He wanted me to meet up with him after class so he could copy my notes. Not wanting a confrontation but also not wanting to come across as a d!ck, (which I don't think I should even care for at this point) I told him to come during the 5-minute break we always have during class. He said he wasn't at school, (which is odd because he'd just texted me he could come 'now', and to which I replied that the class was still ongoing) and asked if I could meet him the day after so he could get my class notes. I'm already kinda creeped out by his pushiness, and I tell him I can just take pictures of my notes and send them to him, and that way it was easier for me and for him. Then he just goes "or I can pass by ur place after to take notes/pics?" and I get even more frustrated. Why on f*cking Earth do you want to see me SO bad?! I just told him that I wasn't gonna spend the night at my place, and that I was going somewhere else. Then he says "Oh ok, sure, send me the pics. Btw, do you mind if I give you a call when you are done with class?" At this point, I'm pretty freaked out, and I'm having trouble concentrating in class. Now, my family is currently in town visiting me and my sister, so I just used the excuse that I'd be with family and that I couldn't speak, and I asked him straight up what he wanted. He just answers "Sorry, just wanted to ask u what kind of stuff we covered tonight in class... forget that then haha." and I can't help but still be freaked out and think he was just covering his ass and not telling me what's up. Surely you'd find out what we covered in class when I sent you the damn notes, what the hell do you actually want?! But I left it at that. I did send him the pics after a while of me coming home, and he said thanks in an awfully cheerful manner and offered to buy me a beer soon. Not even gonna answer that.
> 
> Knowing the stuff he's done, the way he is with other people, and from the way he talks about the stuff he does, it's getting to the point where I feel like he just stalks me and is obsessed with me in one way or another. It's pretty unsettling. He stresses me the sh*t out, and if he keeps being this damn pushy and creepy I'm gonna have to break out of my usual calm character and straight up tell him to f*ck off. I have zero interest in making a person like that close to me. He plays a bit of guitar and he tried my little Blackstar Fly 3 at some point before he truly creeped me out (awesome little amp for the price, btw) and he liked it. He casually said to me a few days later "yeah, I should come to your house more often to play through your amp-" which I interrupted with "OOORRR, or... you could get your own amp and play in your own house," which is an awfully edgy thing for me to say to someone. He noticed my unhappiness, but he hasn't quite gotten the hint yet though.
> 
> He also smells like vegetables that are going bad. It's not a nice odour and it hangs around for a while. Talks way too much about mast_u_rbation (funny how SSO banned that word) and about his porn fetishes. He also came to me the morning after the first time he payed for sex and how he felt really guilty and lonely, and went into explicit detail about the kind of prostitute he "ordered," how he couldn't finish and how had to finish himself off after she left, and about the things he did to her and what he wanted to do. That was kind of the straw that broke the camel's back for me.
> 
> Sorry for all the verbal diarrhea, but this has me pretty upset recently.
> 
> I feel for all the people out there who have actual, real, proven stalkers. I hope it doesn't come to that for me.





Post of the year.


----------



## Demiurge

High Plains Drifter said:


> Really disappointed... in myself I guess.
> 
> Fender Duo Sonic that I've been working tirelessly on now for a few months will not be finished in time to give to an awesome little girl for her birthday. So [email protected] down on myself because I can't get the answers that I'm seeking re: wiring. Stupid to think I could pull this off I guess. I'll still keep at it but her birthday is fast approaching and here I am with what I thought was going to be the perfect gift... nowhere near completion.
> 
> Had I been smarter regarding wiring schematics, this thing would be just about done, I'm sure. I'm used to failing myself... just not used to failing others. Just... forget it.
> 
> tl;dr I suck.



I just saw the thread and gave some input, if it helps. You can definitely do this. What's your deadline?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Demiurge said:


> I just saw the thread and gave some input, if it helps. You can definitely do this. What's your deadline?



I sincerely wasn't expecting... well... was just venting, so thank you very much. Her birthday is the 27th but her party is on Sunday the 26th. She's a trooper... fighting a pretty horrible disease and she's an aspiring [albeit young] "musician" too. This guitar was on it's way to the trash heap when I intervened and decided it would be a great project for me and hopefully a great gift for her. I had no idea how complex it would all be but that just made me even more determined to save it as I delved deeper into it. 

At this point the body is almost finished, the frets have been leveled and polished, and I have the new pick-guard and all the hardware ( some of it new/ some orig) ready to go in. The electronics screwed me up because I guess it was wired wrong and it's been tough figuring out how it's supposed to go. Tons of info on the Duo Sonic but not much on the re-issue and I know that they are different to some degree. Freaked me out cause I can't have this thing be a shock/ fire hazard. By the time I posted in THIS thread, I had really exhausted every resource that I could think of.


----------



## Alberto7

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> :manylulz:
> 
> Post of the year.



At least my misfortune has had a positive effect somewhere out there. 

But yeah, he's still at it. My family's still here, so I still have a good excuse to use. He'd call me at least once a day and send me at least one or two texts per day, sometimes even more. He keeps wanting to meet up with me to "study." I didn't answer for just shy of a week and I kept screening his many calls.

When I finally went back to class and he saw me, he seemed preoccupied. We were both standing within our group of friends (i.e. my group of friends that he just randomly joined) and he just wouldn't talk to or look at me. I was so happy. Then he finally asks me how I was doing, and I just tell him I was good. He then blurts out "yeah, I couldn't sleep last night..." ....... like ... Then, in a cracking voice as though he's holding himself back, he suddenly says to me "yeah, you've been very hard to get a hold of recently."  Like dude, GET THE F*CKING HINT. I once again told him I'd been busy and had been with family. No details. He just kept talking about some stuff he had going on while I listened to what other people in the group were talking about. I completely ignore this guy, and he just keeps talking to me. I don't understand it.

Then yesterday, at school, I'd brought I slice of pizza I'd bought to eat in class (it's a 3-hour lecture on mechanical vibrations and my brain needs some sustenance.) and, of course, I had some napkins, which I put on the desk next to me. He sits next to me at the beginning of the class and I see him grab one of my napkins, which he uses to draw quite an elaborate "" smiley on it. He proceeds to give it to me... I smile awkwardly and use it right away to wipe the pizza grease off of my face... yeah, I don't f*cking get it either. I'm normally not nice to anyone who is an asshole to me. 

The rest of the lecture, while the professor spoke, he just browsed Facebook and read random sh!t online on his phone. Every 20-or-so minutes he'd turn around and take a picture of the notes I'd taken. He'd spend the next 5 copying them down without listening to the prof. Eventually I told him to stop being a goddamn sloth and to take his own notes. He turned around and asked the person on his other side to give him their notes. Uuugghhhh. 

What's weird is that I have always been quite good at choosing my friends and who I hang out with and, whenever I've gone too far, I've been good at weeding them out. However, I've had no luck in plucking this particularly tough weed out of the ground successfully, and I have a feeling it'll take a bit more effort.

Don't get me wrong though, I do think I understand where he's coming from (dude's lonely, basically, and feeds his own loneliness with a crippling internet addiction) and I do feel bad for this guy. I hate that I'm doing this to him, and it's the reason that I have taken a more passive-aggressive approach (assuming outright ignoring can be taken as passive-aggressiveness...), but I'm not willing to put up with his sh*t, and it isn't my job to fix any of his problems, much as he'd want me to. I have already told him a while ago that I think his underlying issues warrant professional help, and I told him the wonders that said kind of help has done for me in the past. I don't owe him any more than that. I have enough issues of my own that I am working very hard to fix, and being around a person like him would just set me back or, worse, bring me back to where I was before.

Again, I'm sorry that I'm ranting so much about this, but it honestly does make me upset.


----------



## MFB

Just tell him to fvck off and be done with it if he's that dense. You'll probably feel bad afterwards, but it's necessary.


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Just tell him to fvck off and be done with it if he's that dense. You'll probably feel bad afterwards, but it's necessary.



Came to say just that, although if done in a direct assertive way it can be done without having to be said so harshly. If you calmly say, "We have nothing in common, I take school very seriously, I do not appreciate you slacking and then essentially stealing the work I've done, and I have enough problems that fixing yours are not something I'm willing to do. Perhaps you'd be better off trying to be friends with someone else as my tolerance has been eroded away. I've been distant because I don't want to hang out with you".

Still harsh, but nothing is rude or necessarily said in anger. If that still doesn't work definitely tell him to "fvck off and just leave me alone".


----------



## chassless

i just came back from a two week trip to Sri Lanka. over there people live in harmony with nature, truly respectful of their enormous green spaces and many sorts of animals live freely all over the place, even among people.

back home over here, people drag endangered sea turtles out of the water, bash them repeatedly over the head, and proceed to take selfies with them, or to let their children do so.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I visited Sri Lanka in 2011. I had the exact same feeling you're having. I loved how in tune their people seemed to be with nature (outside of Colombo, of course... my God, was that a bustling city. It kinda reminded me of the times I spent in Caracas as a child.) Beautiful place. At least be glad that you got to visit such a gorgeous place while it is still relatively untouched by tourism.



MFB said:


> Just tell him to fvck off and be done with it if he's that dense. You'll probably feel bad afterwards, but it's necessary.





flint757 said:


> Came to say just that, although if done in a direct assertive way it can be done without having to be said so harshly. If you calmly say, "We have nothing in common, I take school very seriously, I do not appreciate you slacking and then essentially stealing the work I've done, and I have enough problems that fixing yours are not something I'm willing to do. Perhaps you'd be better off trying to be friends with someone else as my tolerance has been eroded away. I've been distant because I don't want to hang out with you".
> 
> Still harsh, but nothing is rude or necessarily said in anger. If that still doesn't work definitely tell him to "fvck off and just leave me alone".



Thanks guys.  That's kind of exactly what I've been thinking of doing, but I haven't mustered up the courage to say it. I'm not very good at blowing people off when they haven't offended or hurt me in an obvious or apparent way.


----------



## chassless

^ oh it depends where you go. especially north, it's virgin. but some few places were pretty affected by tourism and you can see it in people's eyes. we're still pretty happy of our trip though. it helped that we went it low season, too


----------



## Alberto7

^ I don't think the North has been very open to tourism, especially in the last 3 decades. When I went it was still labeled a dangerous zone due to the recent civil war, so we didn't venture North. But yes, you are right. I did type that before thinking much about it. In my head I was comparing it to some of the Southeast Asian countries like Thailand. But yeah, we went in the dead of summer, so tourism was high at the time. I remember going to the Sigiriya Fortress and being somewhat impressed by the amount of people there, not to mention the ridiculous masses at the Temple of the Tooth in Kandy. (Though a good chunk of those were pilgrims rather than tourists.) Hotels abound, too. All in all though, I felt it had a lot of tourism, but I didn't feel at the time that the country or its nature had sustained much of a negative impact by it. I felt it catered very well to tourists and its people were, overall, happy to cater to outsiders. That may be perhaps due to the crippling recent civil war having officially ended just two years before I visited.

Regardless though, I still see the point you were making in your previous post.


----------



## flint757

It's so odd, but I had a dream yesterday about an argument with someone I know and I'm genuinely mad at them in reality now as well. It's always the dreams that mirror reality that seem to cause me to subconsciously change how I feel about others. It's annoying as I know it's all a fabrication of my imagination, but I'm physically angry at them more than I should be. There is plenty to be frustrated with for sure, but I was fairly indifferent about it all before the dream.


----------



## Demiurge

^It's not that strange. I don't believe- like some apparently do- that dreams contain premonitions, universal symbolism or any of that stuff but it's not all incoherent gobbledygook, either. Sometimes dreams can pose hypothetical scenarios to think about, and maybe a scenario where you have it out with someone- without knowing the particulars- reveals that you don't trust or even like that person as much as you thought you did.

I wonder, though, why my brain had to remind me last night that I don't like spiders.


----------



## chassless

that's weird, last night i dreamed i had an ENGL Ironball and now i'm gonna get myself one.


----------



## Necris

Demiurge said:


> I wonder, though, why my brain had to remind me last night that I don't like spiders.


Vaguely related, my brain is an asshole when it comes to spiders. If I go to bed and know I have to wake up early for something, occasionally I'll wake up in the middle of the night but still be dreaming, so I'll see a big ....ing spider drop into my bed and then I jolt awake fully aware because "oh ...., spider".


----------



## Alberto7

flint757 said:


> It's so odd, but I had a dream yesterday about an argument with someone I know and I'm genuinely mad at them in reality now as well. It's always the dreams that mirror reality that seem to cause me to subconsciously change how I feel about others. It's annoying as I know it's all a fabrication of my imagination, but I'm physically angry at them more than I should be. There is plenty to be frustrated with for sure, but I was fairly indifferent about it all before the dream.



Yeah, same thing happened to me with my old roommate. She was hot, and we got along very well. (Too well, perhaps.) I knew there was something but my daily activities were enough to always keep me off of it. Until the night I had a dream where we were passionately making out. I vividly remember waking up and loudly exclaiming to myself "oh, f_u_ck." It wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been for the fact that she was in a horribly toxic 3 year long distance relationship, but, more than anything else, the fact that she was gay... yeah. This dream was followed by almost a year of extreme emotional torture until she moved out. We're still on good terms, but I told her we had to stop talking until I got over her. It's been a almost a year since I last saw her and I'm doing very well, but I still think about it sometimes.

I still damn my brain because of that dream.


----------



## Demiurge

Necris said:


> Vaguely related, my brain is an asshole when it comes to spiders. If I go to bed and know I have to wake up early for something, occasionally I'll wake up in the middle of the night but still be dreaming, so I'll see a big ....ing spider drop into my bed and then I jolt awake fully aware because "oh ...., spider".



I've heard of the "life hack" where if you have to wake up early, you focus on the time that you have to get up before going to sleep and your body will release stress hormone around that time of the morning to force you awake. If that's the case, the brain sure knows how to get the body to wake up!


----------



## Alberto7

Demiurge said:


> I've heard of the "life hack" where if you have to wake up early, you focus on the time that you have to get up before going to sleep and your body will release stress hormone around that time of the morning to force you awake. If that's the case, the brain sure knows how to get the body to wake up!



Huh, glad to know I'm not alone on that. If I absolutely have to be awake early, I always end up waking up a good 10-15 minutes before my alarm even goes off. I presume it's because I'm stressing out the night before about waking up early and about how tired I will be.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Huh, glad to know I'm not alone on that. If I absolutely have to be awake early, I always end up waking up a good 10-15 minutes before my alarm even goes off. I presume it's because I'm stressing out the night before about waking up early and about how tired I will be.



Most likely.

This happened to me while my parents were on vacation for a week. I knew that meant I was the only one in the entire house (besides the cats) and that meant it was on me to get myself up every day; there was no safety net if I hit the snooze too many times, plus the cats needed feeding before I left.

Therefore every day my body freaked out about 20 mins before I needed to be awake, and it was a 'jolt wide awake' sort of freak out, not a gradual "hey we should get up."


----------



## flint757

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, same thing happened to me with my old roommate. She was hot, and we got along very well. (Too well, perhaps.) I knew there was something but my daily activities were enough to always keep me off of it. Until the night I had a dream where we were passionately making out. I vividly remember waking up and loudly exclaiming to myself "oh, f_u_ck." It wouldn't have been so bad if it hadn't been for the fact that she was in a horribly toxic 3 year long distance relationship, but, more than anything else, the fact that she was gay... yeah. This dream was followed by almost a year of extreme emotional torture until she moved out. We're still on good terms, but I told her we had to stop talking until I got over her. It's been a almost a year since I last saw her and I'm doing very well, but I still think about it sometimes.
> 
> I still damn my brain because of that dream.



I had a dream like that literally the day after the other dream, except it wasn't about anyone I know. I think my subconscious is telling me I'm lonely.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> There's this one guy that I've had quite a few courses with, and he is driving me nuts this semester. He's both an opportunist and quite a creep, and I'm both angry and spooked out. I decided to ignore red flags upon first meeting him and I gave him the benefit of the doubt, and it's come around to kick me in the ass.
> 
> He's a lazy f*ck who won't come to class because he's being a lazy sh*t and who will leave the class halfway through because "he can't concentrate" and then asks for my notes. He'd literally be 3-4 hours late, on repeated occasions, when we set up a time to go to university to study together, and then he'd just sit down and start reading manga online and browsing Facebook. Then he'd just mooch off of the work I did while he wasn't there.
> 
> On top of that, he seems to think I'm his best friend now and calls me late at night (past midnight) just to see what I'm doing, and he'll just self-invite to my place and would want to do something every f*cking day. He thinks that an invitation (read: a self-invitation that I approved) to come to my place to study is synonymous with coming to my place and being a couch potato.
> 
> He'll text me "hey man what u up to?" at 2pm on a Wednesday before class, when I'm just sitting on my desk still in my underwear watching Netflix and eating instant noodles before I have to leave for class. I tell him exactly what I am doing, and he just goes "mind if I join u?" Like, dude, come on, I am currently half brain dead and just overall being a completely idle waste of space before I have to begin getting ready, (and so does he, we have class together) why would you want to join me doing that? Piss off, watch your own TV at home and let me be before I head to school.
> 
> Before, he'd give me rides from school to my place, and he'd begin telling me extremely personal things (most of which are things that have left me feeling pretty uncomfortable. ) and I just won't reciprocate, and sometimes I'll even tell him I don't wanna hear it. But he'll carry on. I refuse his offers to take me home these days.
> 
> He's said some things recently that have made me suspicious, maybe even paranoid, and I fear he's taking a liking to me just a little bit too much, despite his constant inappropriate commentary on gay people. (Which pisses me the f*ck off, btw, and which I have kept very cool about, trying to rebut his arguments in as rational and non-confrontational a manner as I possibly can.) I am normally extremely flattered and sympathetic when I know someone likes me, and I try to be very considerate of that person's feelings, but he's been creeping me out way too much the past couple of weeks for me to give a sh*t that way, assuming my suspicions are correct. (I've brought this to the attention of a couple of my actual closest friends and they seem to think the same.)
> 
> I had an exchange via text with him a little while ago while I was in class (and he wasn't, as usual) that creeped me the f*ck out. He wanted me to meet up with him after class so he could copy my notes. Not wanting a confrontation but also not wanting to come across as a d!ck, (which I don't think I should even care for at this point) I told him to come during the 5-minute break we always have during class. He said he wasn't at school, (which is odd because he'd just texted me he could come 'now', and to which I replied that the class was still ongoing) and asked if I could meet him the day after so he could get my class notes. I'm already kinda creeped out by his pushiness, and I tell him I can just take pictures of my notes and send them to him, and that way it was easier for me and for him. Then he just goes "or I can pass by ur place after to take notes/pics?" and I get even more frustrated. Why on f*cking Earth do you want to see me SO bad?! I just told him that I wasn't gonna spend the night at my place, and that I was going somewhere else. Then he says "Oh ok, sure, send me the pics. Btw, do you mind if I give you a call when you are done with class?" At this point, I'm pretty freaked out, and I'm having trouble concentrating in class. Now, my family is currently in town visiting me and my sister, so I just used the excuse that I'd be with family and that I couldn't speak, and I asked him straight up what he wanted. He just answers "Sorry, just wanted to ask u what kind of stuff we covered tonight in class... forget that then haha." and I can't help but still be freaked out and think he was just covering his ass and not telling me what's up. Surely you'd find out what we covered in class when I sent you the damn notes, what the hell do you actually want?! But I left it at that. I did send him the pics after a while of me coming home, and he said thanks in an awfully cheerful manner and offered to buy me a beer soon. Not even gonna answer that.
> 
> Knowing the stuff he's done, the way he is with other people, and from the way he talks about the stuff he does, it's getting to the point where I feel like he just stalks me and is obsessed with me in one way or another. It's pretty unsettling. He stresses me the sh*t out, and if he keeps being this damn pushy and creepy I'm gonna have to break out of my usual calm character and straight up tell him to f*ck off. I have zero interest in making a person like that close to me. He plays a bit of guitar and he tried my little Blackstar Fly 3 at some point before he truly creeped me out (awesome little amp for the price, btw) and he liked it. He casually said to me a few days later "yeah, I should come to your house more often to play through your amp-" which I interrupted with "OOORRR, or... you could get your own amp and play in your own house," which is an awfully edgy thing for me to say to someone. He noticed my unhappiness, but he hasn't quite gotten the hint yet though.
> 
> He also smells like vegetables that are going bad. It's not a nice odour and it hangs around for a while. Talks way too much about mast_u_rbation (funny how SSO banned that word) and about his porn fetishes. He also came to me the morning after the first time he payed for sex and how he felt really guilty and lonely, and went into explicit detail about the kind of prostitute he "ordered," how he couldn't finish and how had to finish himself off after she left, and about the things he did to her and what he wanted to do. That was kind of the straw that broke the camel's back for me.
> 
> Sorry for all the verbal diarrhea, but this has me pretty upset recently.
> 
> I feel for all the people out there who have actual, real, proven stalkers. I hope it doesn't come to that for me.


How am I just reading this post.

This is like some Denko .... only not made up(let's be honest Denko wasn't real).

The worst part about your situation, is that you can tell him to .... off and he'll still probably be right around the corner. 

Also he's gay. If I wrote a boy "" on his napkin, then I'm after him.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Brexit


----------



## Alberto7

Don Vito said:


> How am I just reading this post.
> 
> This is like some Denko .... only not made up(let's be honest Denko wasn't real).
> 
> The worst part about your situation, is that you can tell him to .... off and he'll still probably be right around the corner.
> 
> Also he's gay. If I wrote a boy "" on his napkin, then I'm after him.



Wow, I never thought I'd get compared with Denko.  I don't think it's quite there yet  I just provided maybe more detail than I should have haha but that's how I vent. Summer courses are over though, and I don't have to see him any longer.

It's funny, I have a friend who has the weirdest stalker. Said stalker has a girlfriend, who knows my friend, and he is otherwise a normal dude. The stalker has only seen her about three or four times in his life for like 10 minutes each time. My friend lives here in Montreal, and he lives on the other side of the country. For the last ~three years, he has sent her the exact same message more or less daily, without ever getting any sort of reply whatsoever. He literally just sends "Hey! ", with an occasional mini-update like "Hey! I just went to see X artist that I know you like!" or "Hey! I got videogame XYZ!" and he has NEVER got a reply. It is absolutely hilarious and kind of frightening scrolling up her conversation box with that dude. There might be about 500 copy/paste messages one after the other with absolutely no reply. It's awful.


----------



## Blytheryn

Demiurge said:


> I've heard of the "life hack" where if you have to wake up early, you focus on the time that you have to get up before going to sleep and your body will release stress hormone around that time of the morning to force you awake. If that's the case, the brain sure knows how to get the body to wake up!



This happens to me all the time. I always beat my alarm clock by like 5 minutes.


----------



## Genome

Never using eBay for guitars any more...

Sold a guitar through the Global Shipping Programme and they've just come back to me to say the item is too big. Which is my bad, just return it to me and I'll sort out a different method. Right?

But no, I can't have the guitar back. They've refunded the buyer and I get to keep the proceeds (they still keep the final value fee...), but they're keeping it and it will be "liquidated".

Extremely disappointed buyer and I'm quite gutted because I wanted it to have a new home.


----------



## SD83

I think I just kind of broke up with my almost-partner. Just got out of the car at the red lights and walked home after she yet again broke into a burst of insults and ridicule over things every other person that I have ever known accepts as totally normal. In this case, being scared when she cuts a rather blind corner without even looking ahead and making no efford to go back on our side of the road even if there is a car heading towards us... I feel like punching everyone in the face who comes into reach. With a hammer. And sad.


----------



## TedEH

Genome said:


> They've refunded the buyer and I get to keep the proceeds (they still keep the final value fee...), but they're keeping it and it will be "liquidated".



What? Is that legal? Ebay doesn't own the item, they're just moving it, how do they have any right to deny returning it to you?


----------



## bostjan

Genome said:


> Never using eBay for guitars any more...
> 
> Sold a guitar through the Global Shipping Programme and they've just come back to me to say the item is too big. Which is my bad, just return it to me and I'll sort out a different method. Right?
> 
> But no, I can't have the guitar back. They've refunded the buyer and I get to keep the proceeds (they still keep the final value fee...), but they're keeping it and it will be "liquidated".
> 
> Extremely disappointed buyer and I'm quite gutted because I wanted it to have a new home.



Wait, what?! Who said so? eBay? The customs broker? The shipping company? They can do that?! WTF?!


----------



## chassless

i've been working on a tough, annoying project with a tight schedule (deadline tomorrow) for full working days plus extra hours since monday, on an outdated and unresponsive computer, when suddenly today there was a power outage and the computer shut down while the project was open. the project is now corrupted and doesn't look like it can be recovered.


----------



## Genome

bostjan said:


> Wait, what?! Who said so? eBay? The customs broker? The shipping company? They can do that?! WTF?!



Yep. The shipping company. It's hidden away in the small print, as soon as it reaches their shipping depot it's theirs. Both me and the buyer are covered, however.

More fool me I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm starting to realize when I actually have money, nothing I want is on sale, or everything is way overpriced.

When I'm broke, all the good deals pass me by.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spoke with my boss about taking the 4th off for a family thing months ago. Coordinated with the only other guy that does my shift, got the green light all the way through, put my formal request in, everything was all gravy. A couple weeks ago, he hired a new manager to replace the one he fired last year; one that I would have to report to. She has since made it obvious that she's got something to prove, and has been making things difficult ever since.
Anyway, double-checked before going on vacation last week that I'd still be good to take the 4th off and that nothing has changed, got confirmation, cool.

Got back to work yesterday and took a gander at the schedule...and I'm on for the 4th. Emailed her asking what was up or if there was a mistake, and the response I got was "Sorry, I couldn't give you that day off. If it was approved earlier, it wasn't marked on your form."

I checked the form, it was still in her inbox, it was marked 'Approved.' My boss doesn't mark forms. This means not only did my boss okay it, but she approved it as well at some point (very recently!). 

I know in the grand scheme of things it's not a big deal, but I'm madder than hell because this thing is a huge event for my family, and I had to miss it last year to cover for the other guy; which is why he didn't mind coming in for me this year. I had made plans, I had people lined up to come visit, and now I have to cancel everything under a day in advance. On top of this, the way that she acts like I was never promised this to begin with irks me as well. We've always done things in a very respectful way around here and everyone has generally had each other's back, it's the main reason I'd elected to stay here rather than leave for a higher paying job in the city. Now she's shown up and has been kicking over anthills and stirring the pot since she got here. 

Done b*tching about my first world problems. People just never fail to disappoint me.


----------



## oc616

I'm having an interview for another job tomorrow, back in call centersville from the school I work in as a music technician atm. Even at full time, the job post-tax only pays £903 a month, but I'd been promised a route into becoming a qualified teacher since September. Post rent/bills I've had £160 a month to use on food/petrol for a year with the idea that "this is ok, I can get into teaching, earn my PGCE and get paid a decent wage for a job I can enjoy."

Sadly, months of bull.... after this place became an Academy (non-UK users, this is basically a privatization of a school to a Trust) has resulted in not only a breakdown of communication between myself and the ruling body, but taking away the extra I could earn on instructor's salary for teaching the music tech course here. So now I have no certain future here, I haven't been able to put a penny in savings for a year, the car insurance is due in 2 months, and I haven't been able to live anything of my life via holidays or recreation for over a year. Because I'm over 25 now, I can't apply for funding for a PGCE course either, and would have to pocket the money myself.

My girlfriend of nearly 6 years had a breakdown last night, having suffered from pneumonia 2 years ago and struggling to maintain her own job since. I just don't have any answers anymore for her, and that has absolutely destroyed our relationship quality because we're both stuck at the mercy of something out of our hands. I was so damn relieved to get out of call center work, and now I have to go back in to keep us afloat. The last job I had was for a boiler insurance company for 1 and a half years, I'd left after planning out my own death for 2 months. I just don't have the mental fortitude, care or patience for it. I'm unskilled as a laborer, unable to afford courses to go into what I enjoy doing, and unable to stick with a job long term that provides me with the money I need to save. 

I've only been lucky in that my best friend of 10 years was in a position to get me an interview at his workplace on such short notice, otherwise I wouldn't even have a less desirable option. That's why I'm mad atm. Because I've been promised job security, worked hard to achieve the ability to get paid doing a job I enjoy in an industry "desperate" due to teachers leaving in record numbers, and because now I have to go back to the job type that nearly stopped me from being here today. I wish I could understand how you lot do it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

*People are nuts.* 

If I had a job paying a million dollars a year and 'earned it', no one would ever THINK of asking me for a huge amount of money. 

OTOH, if some falls in my lap and someone finds out about it, the fact that I didn't 'earn it' makes it ok to ask to have a completely ludicrous sum of money? Not even borrow, have. 

In what state of mind is this logic? 

Added to which when told no, their threat is 'we're not family anymore'.


----------



## bloodfiredoom

I can't find a twilight blue RG3120.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I get to work today and found that after a year and a half, someone has finally managed to steal my pen.

Heads.
Will.
Roll.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's the last day of my vacation, back home tomorrow and back to work Monday.

But this isn't what I'm mad about.

I'm mad about US politics and the constant stream of murders at the hands of police officers that I read about on social media. If you disagree with me or feel the need to step in and say "not all cops" or "all lives matter," don't. It's all incredibly disheartening and draining, and I'm not even a f*cking American citizen. I'm a Canadian that has too much exposure to American media. I also work in the States. I'm one of the foreigners that "took your jobs." I don't know how that's going to fare for me come November and I'm a little worried but still not as worried as I am for the majority of Americans. Every day seems like there is a bigger and bigger divide, and it's most likely sensationalized by both left and right media, but goddamn.

The world is just turning into a scary place, and I'm learning it more and more every day.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> It's the last day of my vacation, back home tomorrow and back to work Monday.
> 
> But this isn't what I'm mad about.
> 
> I'm mad about US politics and the constant stream of murders at the hands of police officers that I read about on social media. If you disagree with me or feel the need to step in and say "not all cops" or "all lives matter," don't. It's all incredibly disheartening and draining, and I'm not even a f*cking American citizen. I'm a Canadian that has too much exposure to American media. I also work in the States. I'm one of the foreigners that "took your jobs." I don't know how that's going to fare for me come November and I'm a little worried but still not as worried as I am for the majority of Americans. Every day seems like there is a bigger and bigger divide, and it's most likely sensationalized by both left and right media, but goddamn.
> 
> The world is just turning into a scary place, and I'm learning it more and more every day.



Not gunna touch the cop thing since we're on opposite spectrums, but the direction of politics is definitely cause for concern.

Imagine how much worse it is for those of us actually living here. Our choice of leaders is either someone who is basically a criminal and one of the most corrupt politicians in the scene right now (inb4 'Hillary did nothing wrong'), or someone who's ego is so huge he is almost _guaranteed _to get us into a war. Plus, even if his intentions are good, he hasn't got the slightest idea of how he's going to navigate the system. It's going to be a train wreck, no matter what. 
The presidency has become nothing more than a popularity contest and that alone is extremely alarming. As a normal, thinking citizen, I honestly don't know what to do, since moving to a different country seems so drastic and like such a huge change, but it's painfully clear that staying is not an option and change is next to impossible. 
I guess I wouldn't say I'm mad about it so much as I am frustrated at my lack of options. This place is supposed to be a country for the people, by the people, yet it is ANYTHING but.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you're going to change your mind about a craigslist deal, tell me. Don't go quiet on the day of the deal and ignore my texts.


----------



## Science_Penguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you're going to change your mind about a craigslist deal, tell me. Don't go quiet on the day of the deal and ignore my texts.



Exactly why I might just bite the bullet and sell to Guitar Center... or the local pawn shop. Got the guitar for cheap, though so might still be a technical profit...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

GC gives you I think 60% of what they would sell it for. 
I just can't swallow that kind of hit unless we're talking really cheap gear


----------



## Electric Wizard

I was rearranging furniture and scratched my lcd monitor.


----------



## chassless

i'm 26, i've been working out consistently many times a week for the better part of the last 6 years, i eat well, no junk food, lots of greens, i don't smoke, barely drink, a BMI of 21 and it's all muscle. and my blood pressure is 14/9. i just don't get it.


----------



## Alberto7

There is a wasp terrorizing my kitchen and I can't find him. He is stuck somewhere near/in my oven/stove but I can't find him for the life of me. It keeps buzzing its wings and it sounds absolutely f*cking furious and like it is made of 100% pure evil. I fear it might break loose at some point and kill me. I really need to eat but I am absolutely terrified of my kitchen at the moment. This has been going on for about an hour.


----------



## bostjan

I had a couple wasps get into the house two summers ago. They were killed with impunity. If you have a good swatter, that should get them down on the ground. Don't try to use a solid object (as opposed to the swatters that have holes in them), because they will see it coming and get pissed. Once they are down, use a heavy object (like a dumbell) to squish them, then spray with alcohol, pick them up with pliers, place them into a ceramic bowl, mash them up, drizzle lighter fluid, ignite, take them outside, and mount the charred corpses as a warning to other potential vespid intruders.


----------



## Alberto7

bostjan said:


> I had a couple wasps get into the house two summers ago. They were killed with impunity. If you have a good swatter, that should get them down on the ground. Don't try to use a solid object (as opposed to the swatters that have holes in them), because they will see it coming and get pissed. Once they are down, use a heavy object (like a dumbell) to squish them, then spray with alcohol, pick them up with pliers, place them into a ceramic bowl, mash them up, drizzle lighter fluid, ignite, take them outside, and mount the charred corpses as a warning to other potential vespid intruders.



That was my intention, until I discovered it was just a bee, which I proceeded to carefully place inside of a cup and which I then released back to the great, grey-ish/blue sky of the concrete jungle.

I did just burn 2 lbs of black beans I was cooking though, just because I got distracted doing something else and I forgot about them. 

I tried to redeem myself by making a pound of red lentil curry soup, and I ended up cutting my finger while chopping an onion.

The universe just doesn't want me in the kitchen today.

On top of that it's been raining all day, with thunder and all, and our tomato plants are being constantly knocked over.

And I have to fill out paperwork for student loans.

Just when I was looking forward to enjoying my day off, it turns out to be a sh*tty ass day.


----------



## Pav

A door slammed shut on my hand last night unlike anything I've ever experienced. After spending four hours in the emergency room, the nail of my middle finger on my fretting hand is now a solid deep blue color. It's going to be at least a week before I can play comfortably - injuries like this are more than just a physical pain for a guitarist.  Sigh.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Pav said:


> A door slammed shut on my hand last night unlike anything I've ever experienced. After spending four hours in the emergency room, the nail of my middle finger on my fretting hand is now a solid deep blue color. It's going to be at least a week before I can play comfortably - injuries like this are more than just a physical pain for a guitarist.  Sigh.



Can I just say that I find it funny how whenever guitarists hurt their hands, our first thoughts are always along the lines of "F***! How am I supposed to play now!?" instead of "F***! My finger is blue!" 

I cut my ring finger pretty bad the other day and my first thought was wondering how long it would take for me to be able to play again, haha.


----------



## Genome

bostjan said:


> I had a couple wasps get into the house two summers ago. They were killed with impunity. If you have a good swatter, that should get them down on the ground. Don't try to use a solid object (as opposed to the swatters that have holes in them), because they will see it coming and get pissed. Once they are down, use a heavy object (like a dumbell) to squish them, then spray with alcohol, pick them up with pliers, place them into a ceramic bowl, mash them up, drizzle lighter fluid, ignite, take them outside, and mount the charred corpses as a warning to other potential vespid intruders.



My ex girlfriend used to light incense whenever a wasp flew into the room as it would lull them into a catatonic state. Then you could get rid of them.

I imagined they were stoned out their heads.


----------



## synrgy

Science_Penguin said:


> Exactly why I might just bite the bullet and sell to Guitar Center... or the local pawn shop. Got the guitar for cheap, though so might still be a technical profit...



I tried to do that this weekend. They wouldn't take the guitar (Raines) because they were worried they'd have trouble selling it since they didn't know the brand.  Back to the drawing board!

*edit* To clarify, my amusement is in my lack of luck, which is to say that I totally understand it from their side.


----------



## blacai

I gave 2k&#8364; to my sister for her Studies and she will travel on holidays on September.


----------



## shadscbr

My 101 Yr old Granddad fell and broke his pelvis and arm....he is still very sharp and in good spirits. I went to visit him today, and he was telling me about taking his old Model A Ford from New York down to Florida with some friends. He still remembers the details of his Model T vs his Model A... coolest old dude ever (wow, between 1915 and 2016, he has seen some changes), sad he is hurting 

Shad


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Absolute illiterate idiots (like Brian Storm) who write for these various "metal news" sites and who think that their metal-related articles need this _National Inquirer_ styled sensationalism are exactly what is wrong with the metal community.

Those guys don't deserve to have all of these people reading their clickbait-ridden rubbish filled with questionable accuracy and then sucking them off on social media.


----------



## You

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Absolute illiterate idiots (like Brian Storm) who write for these various "metal news" sites and who think that their metal-related articles need this _National Inquirer_ styled sensationalism are exactly what is wrong with the metal community.
> 
> Those guys don't deserve to have all of these people reading their clickbait-ridden rubbish filled with questionable accuracy and then sucking them off on social media.



Clickbait ridden rubbish is PRECISELY what is wrong in online journalism (and traditional journalism even to an extent) in general, with the likes of Gawker and Buzzfeed producing shallow garbage for mass audiences to consume. 

Edit: I take back "and traditional journalism to an extent" because both are guilty of the same practices of simplifing and omitting information for mass consumption.


----------



## Pav

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Can I just say that I find it funny how whenever guitarists hurt their hands, our first thoughts are always along the lines of "F***! How am I supposed to play now!?" instead of "F***! My finger is blue!"
> 
> I cut my ring finger pretty bad the other day and my first thought was wondering how long it would take for me to be able to play again, haha.



Your body will heal itself, we all know that and presumably we've all had our fair share of injuries throughout our lives. But when that healing process involves giving up something you love, that REALLY hurts. 

Although everyone is telling me that my nail is eventually fall off...I've never gone through that before and it sounds horrifying.


----------



## BlackMastodon

You said:


> Clickbait ridden rubbish is PRECISELY what is wrong in online journalism (and traditional journalism even to an extent) in general, with the likes of Gawker and Buzzfeed producing shallow garbage for mass audiences to consume.
> 
> Edit: I take back "and traditional journalism to an extent" because both are guilty of the same practices of simplifing and omitting information for mass consumption.



Every "article" written nowadays is either clickbait bullsh*t or a think piece. I'd say whatever happened to unbiased, objective reporting, but not sure if that ever really existed.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

It amazes me how some individuals let the most petty, insignificant bullsh*t get in the way of not only friendships but also how they conduct business.

I have been supporting a certain guitar pedal company since before Day 1. (The guy behind the company was on this forum for a long time, which is how we originally connected. But he got booted for being a sh*thead when he was supposed to get a vendor account.) I bounced ideas back and forth with the guy behind the company for months (years even?). I did demos during the early stages of the company for early prototype pedals. I did graphic design work for the company's limited edition pedals. I even brought big-name artists to the company by introducing them which was a major driving factor for the potential customer base. 

All throughout my years of support, the guy behind the company would constantly try to hard sell me despite me being his friend. At first, I could tell that he was joking, but then he progressively became more and more aggressive about it. Conversations would go something along the lines of this:

> Me: "Hey man, I need help with something personal."
> Him: "Yeah man. Just buy a pedal. It'll help."
----------
>Me: "I need a suggestion on something."
>Him: "I suggest the *insert name of his pedal*. Buy it."
---------
>Me: "I would value your critique on a mix for me."
>Him: "Needs more *insert name of his pedal*."
--------
>Me: "Got some spare cash set aside to help finish getting me through college."
>Him: "Spare cash? Buy a pedal."
-------
>Me: "Got an Axe-Fx."
>Him: "Why the f*ck didn't you buy a pedal?"

It was like that constantly.

I think it was the moment when I got an Axe-Fx that was some kind of breaking point. I told the guy that I had recently acquired an Axe-Fx and that it fulfilled all of my needs for guitar effects. I woke up a few days later to see that he had blocked me.

This leaves me wondering: is that really how you conduct a business? I guess friends are disposable if they aren't lining your pocket. This individual is willing to throw away years of friendship, support, and business association all over nothing. It just goes to show that you can invest so much and get nothing in return because some individuals do not know where their loyalties lie.


----------



## Behindthesun

shadscbr said:


> My 101 Yr old Granddad fell and broke his pelvis and arm....he is still very sharp and in good spirits. I went to visit him today, and he was telling me about taking his old Model A Ford from New York down to Florida with some friends. He still remembers the details of his Model T vs his Model A... coolest old dude ever (wow, between 1915 and 2016, he has seen some changes), sad he is hurting



Sending positive vibes! Guy must be full of stories.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> Absolute illiterate idiots (like Brian Storm) who write for these various "metal news" sites and who think that their metal-related articles need this _National Inquirer_ styled sensationalism are exactly what is wrong with the metal community.
> 
> Those guys don't deserve to have all of these people reading their clickbait-ridden rubbish filled with questionable accuracy and then sucking them off on social media.



Just like ol' mate 'Axl Rosenberg.'

I used to love following MS, especially for the comments, but after a while it all started to wear thin and that's when I realized it only looked good from afar.

I've struggled with Brian since the beginning, and it's his banal brand of humor that gripes me. I personally recommend getting a tetanus shot before (and after) going into any of his videos.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Behindthesun said:


> I've struggled with Brian since the beginning, and it's his banal brand of humor that gripes me.


His humor is more arid than a desert. Majority of it nowadays is just bad pizza related jokes or bad references to the 90s. Both of which tend to be poor in taste.



Behindthesun said:


> I personally recommend getting a tetanus shot before (and after) going into any of his videos.


I've got a friend who is an actual medical doctor. He recommended the same thing.


----------



## Behindthesun

Emperor Guillotine said:


> His humor is more arid than a desert.



And that's sugar coating it.


----------



## hoffmaniv

Why am I mad right now ... well. My bandmates are in BC. One's been making serious cash, the other's on vacay. Me, on the other hand, I've been working my butt off to get songs done while juggling my last semester of uni! I'm not mad at them, though, it's more the circumstances that come about where we're on constant rotation and not always available. I get a lot of work done on my own. I get even more work done when I have more heads to bonk mine against. I'd love to have a few solid months where it's all of us being constantly available and all being heavily invested in the writing process.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Behindthesun said:


> I've struggled with Brian since the beginning, and it's his banal brand of humor that gripes me. I personally recommend getting a tetanus shot before (and after) going into any of his videos.


----------



## chassless




----------



## Behindthesun

Emperor Guillotine said:


> *faith destroying screenshot*



I'll be wrapping my car around a tree in light of this recent development, that or I might just go for a swim in the lake down the road, (I can't swim).

It's been a pleasure, goodbye forever.


----------



## ArtDecade

I'm mad because CD manufactures still use that crappy sticker glue that leaves residue all over the case. Its been over twenty years.... make some good glue!


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Every "article" written nowadays is either clickbait bullsh*t or a think piece. I'd say whatever happened to unbiased, objective reporting, but not sure if that ever really existed.



I wrote a post about that on ss.o, and what happened next was unbelievable! Click here to find out five ways that my post was the best post in the thread so far!


----------



## JohnTanner

i'm mad at the people always giving you the run around when you are selling gear. The kinda people that will come to an agreement in price with you, agree to a place to meet up to make the deal, and then they back out last minute. So much wasted time on these fools


----------



## myrtorp

Just a little bit mad. Two days ago when thunder was on the horizon i hurried to pull out all the plugs of computers, the router, tv and so on. In the middle of this process I noticed a sharp pain on my left foot! What the hell! A big hornet had stung me - indoors. Normal small wasp stings arent so bad but i was suprised by this. Two days later and my foot is all swollen. Im going to have to take it easy with the walks I usually take everyday.


----------



## ArtDecade

myrtorp said:


> Just a little bit mad. Two days ago when thunder was on the horizon i hurried to pull out all the plugs of computers, the router, tv and so on. In the middle of this process I noticed a sharp pain on my left foot! What the hell! A big hornet had stung me - indoors. Normal small wasp stings arent so bad but i was suprised by this. Two days later and my foot is all swollen. Im going to have to take it easy with the walks I usually take everyday.



If I found a hornet in my house, I would set the whole place on fire and burn it to the ground.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ArtDecade said:


> I'm mad because CD manufactures still use that crappy sticker glue that leaves residue all over the case. Its been over twenty years.... make some good glue!


Fuggin' this, man. Every time.



bostjan said:


> I wrote a post about that on ss.o, and what happened next was unbelievable! Click here to find out five ways that my post was the best post in the thread so far!


----------



## Hogie34

JohnTanner said:


> i'm mad at the people always giving you the run around when you are selling gear. The kinda people that will come to an agreement in price with you, agree to a place to meet up to make the deal, and then they back out last minute. So much wasted time on these fools



This!!! 

Just dealt with this two times in as many days . I guess I believe everyone should live by the honor system and do as they say... Yeah right.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Isn't it awesome when you want to support a gear company, but then you find out that the owner behind it has gone out of his way to talk sh*t about you for no reason? Oh well, that saves me some money! 

After that ordeal with my former friend who runs his pedal company, (available to read here,) I guess I can add another company that I will not support to the list.


----------



## chassless

So some guy I've talked to barely a couple of times years ago tried to convince my girlfriend of 2 years that I'm a manipulative asshole who doesn't care about her, and that we have nothing in common.


----------



## Empryrean

People think street fighter v is a good game and it makes me angry that they also think theyre good at fighting games because of it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Got a terrible haircut, lady just didn't listen and was annoyed when I asked for adjustments. My sideburns are uneven and the back is like a mullet now. At least it can be fixed with a second haircut...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Multiple reasons.

First, I've been selling my Saber for about a month now to try and pull together some cash for one of the new SE Holcombs. No action until this week, where I get 6 interested buyers within 12 hours of each other. Lots of 'maybe's and the usual jerking around, but eventually one of them just makes an offer on the Reverb listing and I take it, it was only $20 lower than what I was asking. 
Now during this next part I realize that *I* was the one that f*cked up, but still. Immediately after this happened, I see a Holcomb pop up for about a hundred bucks lower than retail. To push my luck, I make an even lower offer (not by much, about 30 bucks), and to my surprise, the store takes it. Even though I haven't been paid for the Ibanez yet, I figure there are 5 other people _right now_ that want to buy this thing, I won't have a problem. Sure enough, the Reverb buyer gives me the f*ck around, sending me a PM about how I must have missed his last email (that he never sent) about how I should ignore that offer and that he doesn't have the money. So I cancel him and now everyone else that was interested in the guitar have scattered to the 4 winds. Not a huge deal, but really irritating. 

SECOND, my car got vandalized at work. AGAIN.
This time, they went all out. Instead of just ripping out my radio and breaking the sh*t out of my center console, this time they cut my seat belt, busted my rear view mirror, shredded my back seats, cut the cloth cradle for where the top goes down covering the trunk, bashed the trunk in and punched holes in the cover, and broke my hood latch. I swear to god, hell is too good for most of the people in this town.

All of this too right as I had finally saved up enough that I can start looking at condos. Finally looked like I would be able to move out and own my own place. You know how long saving up $10,000 takes on $11 an hour? What a pipe dream. Have to buy a car now. 
How silly of me to expect to be able to have nice things.


----------



## chassless

^ sounds like you've got enemies man


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Right? Wtf, who the hell does that. It looked like they were trying to get into the trunk but why not just push the damn trunk release? The balls on these guys too, I was parked in the very front parking spot, like 20 feet from the door to the office.

I'm a complete and total shut-in. I've got the same 4 friends I've had since middle school and we hardly ever go out or talk to anybody else. Outside of grocery shopping or the occasional show in Sacramento the only time I leave the house is to go to work, where I work overnight. The only person that's ever gotten upset with me there was a homeless guy I told to leave the property one night several months ago and I doubt it was him.

There is a *LUDICROUS *amount of drugs in this town. The crime rate here is one of the highest in the state. I wouldn't be surprised if it was some guy tweaked out of his head _convinced _for whatever reason I had something valuable in there.
This is the 6th time my car has been broken into since I started working here a little over a year ago, and the second time these pieces of human garbage have caused significant damage (although this time is significantly worse than the other time). Words cannot express my anger.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Right? Wtf, who the hell does that. It looked like they were trying to get into the trunk but why not just push the damn trunk release? The balls on these guys too, I was parked in the very front parking spot, like 20 feet from the door to the office.
> 
> I'm a complete and total shut-in. I've got the same 4 friends I've had since middle school and we hardly ever go out or talk to anybody else. Outside of grocery shopping or the occasional show in Sacramento the only time I leave the house is to go to work, where I work overnight. The only person that's ever gotten upset with me there was a homeless guy I told to leave the property one night several months ago and I doubt it was him.
> 
> There is a *LUDICROUS *amount of drugs in this town. The crime rate here is one of the highest in the state. I wouldn't be surprised if it was some guy tweaked out of his head _convinced _for whatever reason I had something valuable in there.
> This is the 6th time my car has been broken into since I started working here a little over a year ago, and the second time these pieces of human garbage have caused significant damage (although this time is significantly worse than the other time). Words cannot express my anger.


Jesus, dude. That's beyond sh*tty. I don't even know what I would do in that situation. I would go absolutely apesh*t. You're probably right about the tweaker bit, it does sound like they were trying really really hard to find something in your car that wasn't there. I hope things turn around for you. Not that I know you, but if anyone deserves some positive karma right now it's you.


----------



## ArtDecade

... does insurance even cover that?


----------



## Demiurge

ArtDecade said:


> ... does insurance even cover that?



If he carries comprehensive coverage.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I don't. My car was a 2004 mustang convertible with close to 200k miles so it wouldn't be worth it. 

Anyways, an update, the next day they must have come back because two more cars got hit, both were guests' (I work at a hotel). One was a truck, they smashed the window and messed up his interior, and stole a couple thousand dollars worth of equipment. The other was a car, he didn't really have anything to steal but they broke in, trashed his interior, and left a knife in the front seat. 

$20 says the cops don't pull prints from the knife.


----------



## MFB

Coincidentally, my car got rummaged through a couple days ago because my windows were cracked; I always leave them cracked to make sure that in the morning it's not stuffy and god-awful, but you could certainly get a slim-jim through and open the door.

Got my portable speaker taken, and they looked through all my stuff. Happened to the neighbors too and they took mostly change and weird, small stuff despite them having golf clubs and niceties.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Probably a homeless guy. The other 4 times my car got messed with I'm pretty sure they were homeless guys, they tend to not cause any damage and leave bigger things. One time all they stole from me was a packet of microwavable popcorn. Don't ask why I had a packet of microwavable popcorn in my glovebox.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I'm mad because the way people drive and act in public in this country makes you question if they're actually deliberately trying to be assholes. I've been bewildered by the absolute lack of common sense and courtesy people display here from the day I arrived. At some point, you get used to it and just move on, right? Well, my hatred for Chinese drivers has now come to a head twice. Once maybe 3 weeks ago when I was biking through an intersection and a guy on an e-bike (for those of you who don't know what e-bikes are, they're electric scooters that pretty much aren't written into laws yet, so people drive on the wrong side of the road, talking on cell phones and making dangerous maneuvers with their entire family riding on the back constantly. And there's hundreds of millions of these ....ing things in the country) just blindly decided to take a turn, directly into me. Luckily I got out of that one unscathed. But three days ago, I was on my way to work and again, coming through an intersection where I had to swerve around a turning car (because once again, right of way doesn't exist here) and slammed directly into an e-bike also swerving around the car, on the wrong side of the road.

After I collected myself and my bike off the pavement, I thought I was OK because I've been hurt before and walked it off, but when I tried getting back on my bike, I realized that my arm was completely useless and as soon as I applied any pressure to the shoulder, I experienced blinding pain. Anyway, I found somewhere to lock up my bike and walked into the hospital. Initially, they thought it was dislocated but the x-rays showed that a separated shoulder was more likely since my arm was still in its socket. I was initially told that I would have to keep it bandaged for 4-6 weeks and it should heal on its own, and then that turned into "nope, there are two torn ligaments in your shoulder and a dislocated bone so $2000 surgery will be required". So I went back with my welfare officer the next day and we were immediately told that it looked like there "might" also be a broken bone, which would complicated the surgery, making it instead cost $6000. When we asked where the doctor who said that was, we were told that he couldn't be found. So we said ".... this place" and went to another hospital.

Now, in the west, it seems to be commonplace that when you see someone whose injured, you make sure not to make their situation worse. Well, in China, people just carry on however they would normally, meaning that if there's a guy with his arm in a sling trying to get in or out of an elevator, you push him out of the way to make sure that you get to go first. If you need to stand anywhere on a bus, it's directly beside the guy with his arm in a sling so that every time the bus grinds to a halt, you bump into him. In the past two days, I've been pushed and/or bumped into by at least 6 or 7 stupid or oblivious people who when told what they just did, offered no reaction or apology whatsoever. Now, I've been told about culture shock and culture fatigue and I've been told that if you don't agree with the way people do things in another country you're just being ignorant (in most cases, I'd probably agree) but I will say with complete conviction that this kind of behaviour is ....ing deplorable and I've never seen it anywhere else in the world.

Anyway, off to the second hospital, where a new doctor says he sees absolutely none of what the first hospital said was wrong and that I should just keep it bandaged for 10 days to see if it begins to heal on its own and if not, then we start talking about surgery. So just as my welfare officer suspected, the first hospital saw a foreigner and thought they'd try to squeeze him for as much money as they could. I already didn't trust much in this country but a hospital, for ....'s sake. I mean, come on.

So that's why I'm ....ing mad right now. E-bikes, dishonest, money-hungry doctors and people who are completely indifferent to the existence and safety of others. Oh, and the fact that I'll be sitting at home with my shoulder in bandages and on the mend for at least a month, if not longer if surgery is in fact required.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I was gonna complain about the heatwave going on right now but my problems are insignificant to the last few.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Because JFC, God forbid the kid get a job to pay for her car or insurance. ....in Christ God forbid she have to wait or walk anywhere. She put herself in the position she's in, and she should absolutely have to deal with it. 

Not according to my wife. She should have a car and clothes and money to celebrate her mediocrity. 

This entire thing is ridiculous.

...., this entire thing makes me wanna smack myself, and the whole thing makes me want to bounce up into the mountains and take a gun to my ....in head. 

God damn this is an order of magnitude past annoying.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It amazes me how some individuals let the most petty, insignificant bullsh*t get in the way of not only friendships but also how they conduct business.
> 
> I have been supporting a certain guitar pedal company since before Day 1. (The guy behind the company was on this forum for a long time, which is how we originally connected. But he got booted for being a sh*thead when he was supposed to get a vendor account.) I bounced ideas back and forth with the guy behind the company for months (years even?). I did demos during the early stages of the company for early prototype pedals. I did graphic design work for the company's limited edition pedals. I even brought big-name artists to the company by introducing them which was a major driving factor for the potential customer base.
> 
> All throughout my years of support, the guy behind the company would constantly try to hard sell me despite me being his friend. At first, I could tell that he was joking, but then he progressively became more and more aggressive about it. Conversations would go something along the lines of this:
> 
> > Me: "Hey man, I need help with something personal."
> > Him: "Yeah man. Just buy a pedal. It'll help."
> ----------
> >Me: "I need a suggestion on something."
> >Him: "I suggest the *insert name of his pedal*. Buy it."
> ---------
> >Me: "I would value your critique on a mix for me."
> >Him: "Needs more *insert name of his pedal*."
> --------
> >Me: "Got some spare cash set aside to help finish getting me through college."
> >Him: "Spare cash? Buy a pedal."
> -------
> >Me: "Got an Axe-Fx."
> >Him: "Why the f*ck didn't you buy a pedal?"
> 
> It was like that constantly.
> 
> I think it was the moment when I got an Axe-Fx that was some kind of breaking point. I told the guy that I had recently acquired an Axe-Fx and that it fulfilled all of my needs for guitar effects. I woke up a few days later to see that he had blocked me.
> 
> This leaves me wondering: is that really how you conduct a business? I guess friends are disposable if they aren't lining your pocket. This individual is willing to throw away years of friendship, support, and business association all over nothing. It just goes to show that you can invest so much and get nothing in return because some individuals do not know where their loyalties lie.


Situation with this guy has hit the fan. Now he is going around making sh*t up about me. He is just an immature, scummy con artist making pedals. He is making pedals out of the same cheap parts that all other overseas manufacturers use, but he is taking advantage of the lack of knowledge on the customer's part by saying that "oh, this diode is super special" and "oh, this pot is super special" in order to try to make his product sound better than it really is. In fact, if it weren't for his constant exaggeration and embellishing, coupled with some fancy graphics, he wouldn't be selling as many pedals as he is right now.

Leaving it at that.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

On one tooth, ONE FFFFFFFVCKING TOOTH, I have had:

Two fillings,
a temporary cap,
a root canal,
and now THAT cap has ....ing come off, while I'm waiting for my final crown to come so I can get that put on.
So now I have to take MORE TIME off work to get this ... THING done...

One tooth. One stupid tooth has caused me so much pain and so many problems.

Just WHY???


I have inherited the worst set of teeth in my life. They're so soft, I've had more cavities filled in my mouth than I can count, and I have fair dental hygiene...

My family has no dental insurance, we just can't afford it. So all of this work has to be paid out of pocket...

I am so pissed off, I am trying my damndest to refrain from this post just being a wall of censored expletives...


----------



## Furtive Glance

My dad shipped one of my guitars out to me today.



Without insurance. 

WAT. His reasoning was "If people see it's insured they'll know it's valuable and steal it". NO. NO. That's not how it works!

F.M.F.L. Going to have an ulcer by the time it makes it to me (IF it does).


----------



## ThePIGI King

Snapped a string on my bass... I have zero spares...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Why is it that when you don't have $ and are just looking, gear is everywhere for exactly what you'd want to pay. 

When you have $ and go looking, there are literally NONE. ALWAYS! Why?

I've seen at least 10 Mesa 2x12s over the last 4 months, all $400 or under.....one was like $249! I want a Mesa 2x12, and the 2 on GC are both $500....the 4x12s are cheaper FFS. How does that make sense?!


----------



## chassless

I hate when 5 mins before i have to run to thai boxing class i need to poop >_<


----------



## chassless

Oh and it turned out i was out of tap water and couldn't wash my hands afterwards. Bleh!


----------



## JEngelking

Not mad, just getting antsy. As someone that ordered from Sweetwater on July 11th:


----------



## Asrial

Got woken up at 4:30AM by my roommate bringing home 4 friends from party and using our common residence area for one of them to sleep in (which we just had a house meeting about and unanimously agreed about set rules). Then I turn up to morning lecture, with topic of the day; .... that is so easy a toddler could do it (in the eye of our lecturer), but somehow I simply fail to grasp the one-dimensional explanation for. I both feel stupid and infuriated about a simple ....ing graph, because of some bull.... "common knowledge" that wasn't stated anywhere!

My bands lead singer is also inexplicably AWOL, and has been staying away from practice for almost half a year, even though she has the key to the rehearsal studio; this is resulting in a .... show on our facebook chat. 

I need a bigger-than-reasonable glass of happyjuice this weekend...

EDIT: Yeah, just went home to grab lunch. All my bread I bought yesterday got moldy overnight, so had to stroll down and buy some new. Then my cellphone wouldn't process the purchase, so I had to return home to grab my wallet which I forgot. FML.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Nevermind......


----------



## Blytheryn

Writing a personal statement is hell... Also a person who I need a recommendation from who could be instrumental in my getting a nomination to a service academy is trying to act as a barrier to me getting in almost. Insists on meeting me to see where I am at in my personal development, when I live two hours away. Others I have asked agreed on the spot.

With a deadline for submitting my package to my senator looming soon, I would prefer if people weren't being dicks.


----------



## Necris

I'm getting jerked around by two different pedal builders in very similar ways. For one it's been over a month since I bought a pedal as a gift for my girlfriend, and it's yet to ship. "We build them in batches." Fine. Time passes: "We had an issue last week and couldn't ship. We'll upgrade the shipping to make up for it." Since then, the pedal still hasn't shipped. I've never requested a refund through Reverb.com before, but that's looking like what's going to happen.

For the other pedal, I ordered a custom overdrive back in early August, being an idiot and breaking my rule of not ordering from overseas. The pedal was allegedly completed in early September and shipped, but I was never given a tracking number and since then I've been getting the classic "oh, I'm out of the house (for "x"-amount of time) I'll get you the tracking number when I get back" with zero communication afterward. A paypal claim is about to be filed for that one, since I'm still within the time frame, but I sent one last message to the builder just to see if he'll produce the tracking number.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I swear to god there is nothing more annoying than music software registration. I stayed up till 7am last night trying to get some synth software registered I got with my Akai midi-controller.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I'm convinced a guy that bought one of my old guitars on eBay is tying to scam me. Wires don't just come undone from the electronics. But due to the fact it's a Mad Hatter sodlerless kit, it's entirely possible they did. Problem is he's treating me like I sent him a guitar with a couple wires out of place on purpose, and thinks that justifies being a dick to me. I can understand you receiving a product and you finding it "faulty", but I sent a guitar that worked fine, and now it's shipped it suddenly has wires unscrewed, and being solderless it's a case of screwing those wires back into place. It'd take 5 minutes! ....!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

First world problem:

Really sick and tired of seeing ANYTHING about the election on social media. I understand that it's a big topic but holy goddamn. These people are idiots. To think either of these assclowns would be a good President is not laughable, it's sad. People blindly defending one candidate over another. I spent two hours the other day "unliking" pages to try and get away from it. So what does FB do then? They let me know when friends post on political statuses/posts/pics and w/etf else. Before this ...., I hadn't had a headache in years. I've had more headaches this year from all the stupidity than I've had in the last 8 years.


----------



## bostjan

I'm back in school again. My boss's boss wants everyone to take a writing class, because we've had a lot of complaints in our department about the quality and clarity of reports. Everyone knows who the complaints are directed towards, but that guy weaseled out of taking the class. But that's not my complaint.
So, not to toot my own horn, but I have a Master's Degree in Physics, and I have published six papers in peer-reviewed journals, so this class is a bit of a waste of time, but that's not my complaint, either.
We were assigned a group project, and the groups were all chosen by the teacher. She put me in a group with three other people. One person said she would do X and I was going to do the rest of it, since the other two guys in the group weren't present. I outlined that one or both of them could proofread the thing. Next class, one guy came in and was eager to get cracking on something, so I delegated a couple tasks to him, and he promptly finished those, the other guy still absent. Next week, I've given everyone my work to proofread, but the girl had not started her work yet (after seven days to do something), and the missing dude is still not present. The girl never responded to any emails wondering where her work was. Next class, absent dude wants something to do and the girl is now missing, and the project is pretty much due, so I delegated her work to him. So this morning, after the project was already due, the teacher sends a bulk email reminding everyone in the class that they are graded on the quality of the project, and also how well they participated in the group. Then, this afternoon (mind you, the project was already due), the girl sends me a nasty-gram about WTF is going on, since she was supposed to do some tasks, and I delegated those to this dude without waiting to hear from her. So I just responded to her email politely saying that we were nervous since she didn't send us _anything_ *at all* and the project was due, and we still haven't seen proof that she actually even ever started the assignment.

WTF is wrong with people? Since no late work is accepted in the class, were we all supposed to take an F just so this one girl could foolishly think she'd get a better participation grade if no one handed in the assignment?!

That's what I'm complaining about.

Not to mention that I did 80-90% of the work for this project, merely because everyone else was either absent multiple class days and no one was too good about responding to emails over the past two weeks.

I don't remember college kids being this lazy when I was attending.


----------



## Don Vito

Apple Cider diarrhea overflow. 

Thank God for bleach.


----------



## Demiurge

PunkBillCarson said:


> First world problem:
> 
> Really sick and tired of seeing ANYTHING about the election on social media. I understand that it's a big topic but holy goddamn. These people are idiots. To think either of these assclowns would be a good President is not laughable, it's sad. People blindly defending one candidate over another. I spent two hours the other day "unliking" pages to try and get away from it. So what does FB do then? They let me know when friends post on political statuses/posts/pics and w/etf else. Before this ...., I hadn't had a headache in years. I've had more headaches this year from all the stupidity than I've had in the last 8 years.



I have a feeling that if it weren't for the kitty-grabbing soundbite all the equivalent volume of FB posts about the election would instead be debates about Columbus Day being 'problematic'.


----------



## sniperfreak223

The availability of the Schecter Damien Platinum 9-strings...they're like, the only production 9-string with specs i actually like...but they're damn near impossible to find.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I suck dick at micing up an amp.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bostjan said:


> I'm back in school again.



Yuuuuup. How did you manage to get your Master's and not remember that this is how every group project ever goes down? 
Forced group projects are always a complete sh*tshow. I found during my time at university that the best method is to just do the whole goddamn thing myself. Sorry you're stuck dealing with that stuff, used to drive me up the wall.


----------



## bostjan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yuuuuup. How did you manage to get your Master's and not remember that this is how every group project ever goes down?
> Forced group projects are always a complete sh*tshow. I found during my time at university that the best method is to just do the whole goddamn thing myself. Sorry you're stuck dealing with that stuff, used to drive me up the wall.



Aaand, the girl who disappeared complained to the professor that we reassigned her work without her okaying it.

I remember group projects being bad, there was always one person doing nothing, but usually I was left with 50-60% of the work, not 80-90%. And I never had to deal with someone complaining to the teacher that someone else did her work rather than letting her do it herself. This girl didn't even get back to "us" (me) until after the project was due!

At least the rest of the coursework is individually assigned.


----------



## bostjan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I suck dick at micing up an amp.



Sounds like you are doing it wrong. Remove the mic from your mouth and place it just off (1/2"-3/4") the center axis of the speaker cone, then set your tone controls monitoring the mic'ed signal, instead of the live sound, if at all possible, until it sounds decent. If it still sounds bad, just dub another guitar track over it with the opposite tone settings then mix the two guitar tracks into one bus so that it sounds decent. If it still sounds bad, just dub another guitar track over it with the opposite tone settings then mix the three guitar tracks into one bus so that it sounds decent. If it still sounds bad, just dub another guitar track over it with the opposite tone settings then mix the four guitar tracks into one bus so that it sounds decent. If it still sounds bad, then just play black metal, and the sound quality will no longer matter.


----------



## MFB

....in' Craigslist hagglers. Selling something for $550, get an immediate offer of $270 - which is just shy of half my asking. Tell him that the lowest I'll go is $500, he says he can't do more than $300.

Why tell me that? I'm not going to suddenly shave $250 off my asking price just for you. And he came back today with an offer of $315, which is useless to me as it's still not $500.

Dolt.


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> ....in' Craigslist hagglers. Selling something for $550, get an immediate offer of $270 - which is just shy of half my asking. Tell him that the lowest I'll go is $500, he says he can't do more than $300.
> 
> Why tell me that? I'm not going to suddenly shave $250 off my asking price just for you. And he came back today with an offer of $315, which is useless to me as it's still not $500.
> 
> Dolt.



What about $316.50, and I'll throw in a couple of food stamps.


----------



## sniperfreak223

The new owners of B.C. Rich said they wanted to take the product line "back to the roots of the company"...yet their new lineup doesn't contain a single Bich or Eagle, despite those being the first successful original BCR body shapes.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

MFB said:


> ....in' Craigslist hagglers. Selling something for $550, get an immediate offer of $270 - which is just shy of half my asking. Tell him that the lowest I'll go is $500, he says he can't do more than $300.
> 
> Why tell me that? I'm not going to suddenly shave $250 off my asking price just for you. And he came back today with an offer of $315, which is useless to me as it's still not $500.
> 
> Dolt.



I used to get mad. But you're not obliged to reply when they do that, on the basis that they're not a serious buyer. Those guys never buy anything.  

If they act like you owe them something, block them. It's like a dog chasing your car. You can't avoid it, but you just keep going.


----------



## Don Vito

KEVIN HART SHUT UP I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR STUPID MOVIE


----------



## chassless

My ex of two years is going out with the guy who tried to break us up. Well good for them.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> ....in' Craigslist hagglers. Selling something for $550, get an immediate offer of $270 - which is just shy of half my asking. Tell him that the lowest I'll go is $500, he says he can't do more than $300.
> 
> Why tell me that? I'm not going to suddenly shave $250 off my asking price just for you. And he came back today with an offer of $315, which is useless to me as it's still not $500.
> 
> Dolt.



Dude has made his 3rd offer, trying to get me to trade for his "new bike," which is supposedly worth around $125 more than my current one; except I explicitly stated "Not looking for any trades", and the number of red flags that jumped out with this new scenario is off the charts.

I'm just ignoring him from this point on.


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> Dude has made his 3rd offer, trying to get me to trade for his "new bike," which is supposedly worth around $125 more than my current one; except I explicitly stated "Not looking for any trades", and the number of red flags that jumped out with this new scenario is off the charts.
> 
> I'm just ignoring him from this point on.



Haha, well, not food stamps, but he's getting closer to my prediction.

I worked at a pawn shop in Detroit a long time ago, and I remember people wanting to trade crazy stuff for our wares, like, in one case, an expired can of tuna - as in, oh, "I'm about two dollars short, but I got some old tuna in the car that's worth at least two dollars."


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> Haha, well, not food stamps, but he's getting closer to my prediction.
> 
> I worked at a pawn shop in Detroit a long time ago, and I remember people wanting to trade crazy stuff for our wares, like, in one case, an expired can of tuna - as in, oh, "I'm about two dollars short, but I got some old tuna in the car that's worth at least two dollars."



Just got an offer from a different guy for - THREE FITTY!

No joke, $350. But he's got better grammar than the other dude so I'm not writing him off as much.

Still, $500 at worst or no deal.


----------



## Don Vito

Searched "Jan Terri vaporwave".

0 results.

Come on internet.


----------



## Mikeitloud

:mad


----------



## Science_Penguin

sniperfreak223 said:


> The new owners of B.C. Rich said they wanted to take the product line "back to the roots of the company"...yet their new lineup doesn't contain a single Bich or Eagle, despite those being the first successful original BCR body shapes.



I haven't seen the new BC Rich models. Let's have a look here...

Well, I see they've got a Mockingbird and a Warlock in the Mk11 series. That's cool.
Let's go a little cheaper, Mk9... Mockingbird and Warlock. Huh, alright.
Next is Mk7, and that's... Mockingbird and Warlock...
Then, Mockingbird and Warlock again in Mk5...
And finally, in Mk3 and Mk1- the cheapy bolt-on sections, we get some variety. Warlock, Mockingbird, Villain, V, and Warbeast.

Is it me or has the variety gone down a bit??


----------



## sniperfreak223

Definitely. Last year had a lot of cool models...this year, it's all mockingbirds, warlocks, and cheap bolt-ons.


----------



## bostjan

Well, the original BC Rich guys came up with some interesting stuff: radical shapes, doublenecks, 8 string single course guitars long before they were cool, 9 and 10 string hybrid single/double course guitars, new types of active electronics and tone controls, etc., but those guys moved on and the ones who took over want to make a profit, not to innovate so much. In a lot of ways it's sad, but in other ways it's just part of life. Nearly every guitar company goes through phases of innovative growth and recession. With BC Rich having so many shapes: Warlock, Mockingbird, Stealth, Eagle, Assassin/Gunslinger/ST-III, King V, Villain, Virgin, Bich, Beast, Beast Jr., Warbeast, I can't even remember half of them... I'm sure it's difficult to manage the catalogue for everyone.

That said, looking at their website, it is extremely frustrating as a BC Rich fanatic to see how far the company has slipped away from what it used to be. If I wanted a seven string, or anything other than a Warlock or a Mockingbird, then I'm limited to one of two very similar budget models. If I want a Stealth, or an Eagle, or a Bich, then...I'm SOL this year. Even going to the BCRUSACS site, I don't really see a list of available models or anything like that.


----------



## sniperfreak223

But to their credit, Neal Moser is back in control of their US custom shop now.


----------



## Rosal76

bostjan said:


> Even going to the BCRUSACS site, I don't really see a list of available models or anything like that.



There is nothing on that site. The place you want to check out is the B.C. Rich Custom shop Facebook page. Not to be confused with the B.C. Rich Product/Service Facebook page, which handles the import line. The guys stated that they will build anything for you. You just have to send them the info of what you want. 



bostjan said:


> If I want a Stealth, or an Eagle, or a Bich, then...I'm SOL this year.



The new custom shop had built all 3 of those models already. In fact, they're building a new Bich guitar for display for the 2017 NAMM show. What's weird is that it's a bolt on. Being a huge fan of B.C. Rich, this may be the first U.S. custom shop Bich guitar that I have seen that's a bolt-on. 

If you meant import guitars, my apology for my post. I know many people who want Beast and Ironbird guitars and I told them the custom shop still makes them but what they really meant was a import version of those models.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Still waiting on a production model Widow guitar they've been promising since 2010 too


----------



## bostjan

I guess I don't have a dog in the fight, since I already own two USA BCRs from the golden age era, and I have little desire to drop 2-3 grand on another one, and I don't really have any interest in the import line, unless they make some sort of MB7 or a non-Warlock/Beast 8 string with something special about it.

Just out of curiosity, are the USA BCR CS's 25.5" now? For a while they changed to 25.4"


----------



## sniperfreak223

The standard is 25.5", but the quote form has choices of 24.75", 25.5" or even custom scale lengths.


----------



## Rosal76

bostjan said:


> ... and I don't really have any interest in the import line, unless they make some sort of MB7 or a non-Warlock/Beast 8 string with something special about it.



I don't know anything about the guitar but the company did make a 8 string Bich guitar a few years ago. Whether it's a prototype, for a B.C. Rich endorsee, import, U.S. custom shop, etc, etc, etc,. I thought it was a import because it has the script logo but who knows.  What's weird is that there's 8 tuning pegs but only 7 ferrules.


----------



## sniperfreak223

That one (the 8-string Bich) was made by the custom shop for Joey Jordison when he started Scar The Martyr, Jed Simon can be seen playing it in the "Blood Host" video


----------



## You

I am mad for as those who post in this particular thread are mad. 
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/707/020/ba1.jpg


----------



## sniperfreak223

Browsing guitars on a couple auction/classified sites, thinking "damn, they put some sexy finishes on the early 2000's NJ series guitars...", then getting super frustrated when I realize that like, 90% of the ones for sale have "speedloaders" and would be essentially useless to my playing style without heavily modding them


----------



## Science_Penguin

bostjan said:


> I guess I don't have a dog in the fight, since I already own two USA BCRs from the golden age era, and I have little desire to drop 2-3 grand on another one, and I don't really have any interest in the import line, unless they make some sort of MB7 or a non-Warlock/Beast 8 string with something special about it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are the USA BCR CS's 25.5" now? For a while they changed to 25.4"



I've got even less of a dog than you, I think... Only BC Rich shapes I really like are the Mockingbird and Warlock  Blame it on X Japan and Lita Ford, I guess.

Still, I can't help but shake my head at the decision making here. I know _I_ don't care about the other shapes much, but clearly other people do. That's just an insult.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Trying to get a nice pickguard for a new little mod project I started and the guy won't answer my question about whether he could cut the thing as HH instead of HSH...it's been like 4 days man, I'm trying to give you $130 for a pickguard. Take my money.


----------



## bostjan

Science_Penguin said:


> I've got even less of a dog than you, I think... Only BC Rich shapes I really like are the Mockingbird and Warlock  Blame it on X Japan and Lita Ford, I guess.
> 
> Still, I can't help but shake my head at the decision making here. I know _I_ don't care about the other shapes much, but clearly other people do. That's just an insult.



As much as I am a fan of BCR and I love metal, I really don't like the aesthetic of the Warlock.

I like the Beast, though; it reminds me of these guys from Mario 2:


----------



## Fat-Elf

I've had a terrible cough for over a week now, my arms and legs have been itchy since yesterday (they're covered in these weird red spots, kinda like mosquito bites) and I just noticed that the hearing in my right ear is a bit weaker than on the left one which makes mixing pure hell. So happy birthday to myself.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because of how freaking hard it is to find an MIK BC Rich V with a reverse headstock


----------



## tacotiklah

I've found that there are few things more irritating than working with a vocalist that's religious (despite having all kinds of occult stuff in his house), then on a halloween house party saying nothing about not having pentagrams or anything like that I show up with black metal-like corpsepaint with a pentagram drawn on my head. He insists that I go wash it off if I'm to stay in his house. 

Thank god I had enough white paint left. I felt it was a dick move for him to not say anything to anyone about it, then basically ruin my costume at the last second. All over stupid symbolism. Kill me. Kill me now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Installed Reaper for the first time in like 6 years yesterday and it's still just as cryptic and sh1tty as it used to be. Took me 10 minutes before I could even figure out how to put notes on a miditrack.  I really think I should just switch out the GPU from my newer pc to the older one so I could handle both music production and gaming on the same computer.


----------



## sniperfreak223

B.C. Rich putting their waterside logo on custom shop instruments and their "R" logo on imports...that's supposed to be how we know the difference without needing to inspect the serial number and country of origin stamps!


----------



## chassless

tacotiklah said:


> I've found that there are few things more irritating than working with a vocalist that's religious (despite having all kinds of occult stuff in his house), then on a halloween house party saying nothing about not having pentagrams or anything like that I show up with black metal-like corpsepaint with a pentagram drawn on my head. He insists that I go wash it off if I'm to stay in his house.
> 
> Thank god I had enough white paint left. I felt it was a dick move for him to not say anything to anyone about it, then basically ruin my costume at the last second. All over stupid symbolism. Kill me. Kill me now.



sounds pretty silly. it's Halloween. you're SUPPOSED to be something you're not.

edit: or what you truly are! it doesn't matter!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ran out of smokes and it's too cold outside so that I would bother to get more.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don't think I've played any of my guitars in the last 6 months. I even got a Scarlet 2i2 to encourage me to play plugged in since my old TonePort stopped being recognized by Windows 10 but I still feel like I never have time to just sit down and f*Fking play. This seems to happen every time I get a new full time job. I need to remedy that.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I think the realization that humans in general (including me) are so damn petty and don't have enough of an imagination to realize that there is more to life than elections, social issues, Kardashians, Internet... I realize there is a hypocrisy that comes with that in me posting this, but I honestly think that appreciation has been lost of simple things. Books, the night sky, warm houses, family and friends, pets... Sometimes I think people focus on the wrong things. Maybe humans as a species. I cannot believe this is the absolute peak and precipice of all creation, especially not on a grand scale but even on a down to earth level, most people are disgusting in one form or another. I don't know whether it angers me more to be a part of it, or the fact that I just now realized it.


----------



## Blytheryn

BlackMastodon said:


> Don't think I've played any of my guitars in the last 6 months. I even got a Scarlet 2i2 to encourage me to play plugged in since my old TonePort stopped being recognized by Windows 10 but I still feel like I never have time to just sit down and f*Fking play. This seems to happen every time I get a new full time job. I need to remedy that.



This. Life is kicking my guitar playing in the nuts. Trying to get a new ESP to fix that, but I mean just with the way I'm working and trying to progress on to bigger and better things I just don't have the time... It's frustrating.


----------



## chassless

I went to bed early to have some quality sleep, woke up twice in the middle of the night, i don't feel refreshed now. Poo.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

PunkBillCarson said:


> I think the realization that humans in general (including me) are so damn petty and don't have enough of an imagination to realize that there is more to life than elections, social issues, Kardashians, Internet... I realize there is a hypocrisy that comes with that in me posting this, but I honestly think that appreciation has been lost of simple things. Books, the night sky, warm houses, family and friends, pets... Sometimes I think people focus on the wrong things. Maybe humans as a species. I cannot believe this is the absolute peak and precipice of all creation, especially not on a grand scale but even on a down to earth level, most people are disgusting in one form or another. I don't know whether it angers me more to be a part of it, or the fact that I just now realized it.



[SHRINK]
Maybe you are just realizing the age we live in, is not the best it's ever going to be, and you are disappointed about that. 
[/SHRINK]


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I wouldn't say I'm full-on mad about it, but I'm definitely not sad about it, mainly irritated, so this seems to be the best thread for it.  I think I am coming down with the same crap my neighbors and younger brother have...hawking up all kinds of gross stuff, and my throat feels raw like I've been doing growling metal vocals all day, without the vocals. Bleh.


----------



## bostjan

PunkBillCarson said:


> I think the realization that humans in general (including me) are so damn petty and don't have enough of an imagination to realize that there is more to life than elections, social issues, Kardashians, Internet... I realize there is a hypocrisy that comes with that in me posting this, but I honestly think that appreciation has been lost of simple things. Books, the night sky, warm houses, family and friends, pets... Sometimes I think people focus on the wrong things. Maybe humans as a species. I cannot believe this is the absolute peak and precipice of all creation, especially not on a grand scale but even on a down to earth level, most people are disgusting in one form or another. I don't know whether it angers me more to be a part of it, or the fact that I just now realized it.



We are all just bags of mucous-y bloody meat, really. Life is gross and filthy. Our imagination is really what gives us, as human beings, any redemption, but it's also what makes us so greedy.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Been battling malware for a week and nothing is working.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Electric Wizard said:


> Been battling malware for a week and nothing is working.



You've got more tenacity than I ever did way back... I would always just reformat. Luckily I had a *ahem* totally legit and legally purchased *ahe-hem* copy of XP lying around.

Nowadays, Firefox, NoScript, and Adblock are the first things I install on every new computer I get... or I just install a Linux OS if I don't plan on gaming with it.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^It's getting to that point. I just have so many programs installed, it will be so much trouble. This "ps4ux" virus is crazy though, scans keep missing it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

'Murica, I am disappoint.


----------



## Noxon

BlackMastodon said:


> 'Murica, I am disappoint.



Us too, man. Us too.


----------



## russmuller

Because I live in a country that just elected a sexist cheeto with the intellectual capacity of a corndog to the presidency.


----------



## cwhitey2

russmuller said:


> Because I live in a country that just elected a sexist cheeto with the intellectual capacity of a corndog to the presidency.


----------



## BlackMastodon

russmuller said:


> Because I live in a country that just elected a sexist cheeto with the intellectual capacity of a corndog to the presidency.


Such a great sentence.  

I laugh because it's all I can do at this point. Godspeed, everyone.


----------



## Ralyks

Because god/deity of choice help us.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

russmuller said:


> Because I live in a country that just elected a sexist cheeto with the intellectual capacity of a corndog to the presidency.



Classic! 

Just to inform our non-US resident fellow forum members regarding the gravity of the situation. It's not just Trump, the right-wing party in US (republicans) kept the 2 chambers of the legislative branch, and Trump (ran as a republican) won the executive branch. 

So, together nothing can stop them from, say, reducing/canceling corporate taxes all together, obliterate the EPA (environment agency), drill/frack everywhere for oil, .... up the whole Gov't while at it . At the end of the day this party does not believe that Gov't is a good thing, seriously.

So, let's hope our fellow citizens who elected the Don will be able to explain his first few catastrophes, which I don't think we'll have to hold our breath for too long to have them.

Only silver lining is that evening comedy shows will be 10 times funnier than if Hillary had won  I'm trying to be positive here.


----------



## marcwormjim

Not mad, so much as shaking my head at the shamelessness of posters who make uselessly hyperbolic NGD threads about their end-all, be-all djent machines as a farcical pretense to selling them on this same board less than a month later. And it's against site rules to call them out on it; so you end up with a cycle of cynicism in which every hyperbolic NGD thread in which the OP insists "lol everyone should own one of these" is only good for making you roll your eyes at the perceived transparency of the markless scam they're potentially running - It's no more honorable or tactful than phoning every pawnshop in town, asking if they have the guitar you plan to stroll in and try to get rid of later that afternoon. 

I get that sometimes guys fall on hard times after wasting three grand on a 7-string fashion accessory Misha once tweeted about as a condition of his discount, but I'm curious to know how much site traffic would drop off if this temptation was discouraged by more than minimum post-requirements.

_Caveat emptor_ - Just ranting to kill time at a laundromat.


----------



## Xaios

A couple months ago, I moved back to my hometown after several years away. I've slowly been reconnecting with some of my old friends from back in the day, including some of my very best friends from high school.

Unfortunately, an hour ago, I found out one of them has passed away. While I haven't heard back yet on the official cause of death, my guess is fentanyl.

His name was Jaz, and he was well and truly one of the nicest people you could hope to know. Unfortunately, he also had a history of substance abuse. He had gotten clean, but then a few months ago, he was in a car accident and he was injured. He's been suffering with complications stemming from that injury ever since. If I had to guess, he either sought out something that was strong enough to deal with the pain and accidentally overdosed, or took something unknowingly that was laced with it.

Seriously, .... fentanyl.


----------



## Gravy Train

Xaios said:


> A couple months ago, I moved back to my hometown after several years away. I've slowly been reconnecting with some of my old friends from back in the day, including some of my very best friends from high school.
> 
> Unfortunately, an hour ago, I found out one of them has passed away. While I haven't heard back yet on the official cause of death, my guess is fentanyl.
> 
> His name was Jaz, and he was well and truly one of the nicest people you could hope to know. Unfortunately, he also had a history of substance abuse. He had gotten clean, but then a few months ago, he was in a car accident and he was injured. He's been suffering with complications stemming from that injury ever since. If I had to guess, he either sought out something that was strong enough to deal with the pain and accidentally overdosed, or took something unknowingly that was laced with it.
> 
> Seriously, .... fentanyl.



My condolences, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My condolences also, losing friends is always rough.


----------



## pondman

Band saw attacked me again  luckily the wood I was cutting jammed the machine when it grabbed , that would have been my finger end gone.



DSC_0013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Judas! Has Mollie not yet learned how to operate power tools or administer first-aid? Thankfully it's still in one piece. Take care, man.


----------



## pondman

Lol, will do


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

If I could choose one superpower to have, I'd choose to be able to communicate with animals. Having incomparable chemistry with pets, having allies in the wild in case of survival, etc. But I'd mostly tell my upstairs neighbour's chihuahua to shut the hell up. He's driving both my roommate and me insane. Sleeping is impossible. I thought the landlord said "no animals".

The problem's not the dog. I love dogs and wouldn't mind at all if the owner wouldn't leave him alone all the time. I don't get how they don't understand that dogs do freak out when they are alone for a long time. Have at least someone to take care of him when you can't be there, goddammit.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I know it's a stupid little peeve, but how guitar center considers tenor guitars "extended range", even though their range is more limited than a standard guitar


----------



## High Plains Drifter

AlexCorriveau said:


> If I could choose one superpower to have, I'd choose to be able to communicate with animals. Having incomparable chemistry with pets, having allies in the wild in case of survival, etc. But I'd mostly tell my upstairs neighbour's chihuahua to shut the hell up. He's driving both my roommate and me insane. Sleeping is impossible. I thought the landlord said "no animals".
> 
> The problem's not the dog. I love dogs and wouldn't mind at all if the owner wouldn't leave him alone all the time. I don't get how they don't understand that dogs do freak out when they are alone for a long time. Have at least someone to take care of him when you can't be there, goddammit.



I can genuinely sympathize and I'm truly sorry that you guys are having to endure that insanely aggravating situation. My main two are constantly barking dogs and constantly booming bass. I love deep bass grooves but not when it's someone else's and it's thumping through my skull as I'm trying to chill, sleep, etc. Same thing with dogs. Oh, and in regards to a recent situation of my own- it's not a damn "watchdog" if it just constantly barks all day/ all night... ugh. 

Man I hope that something gives and y'all are able to regain some solace.


----------



## A-Branger

my back neighbours house got one dog that as soon as they leave (like 1 min) he starts hauling and hauling non stop with the occasional bark.

and guess whos computer/work/music room faces their house?...... mmmmm

at least I just crank bit up the music, but I get annoyed as I dont want to listent to music all the time.

They told me its just a puppy, and they jsut moved in, so theres hope he would get used to. My dog did that first few days I moved in. Now she chills and sleeps until I get home, usually on my bed lol


----------



## flint757

Thanksgiving house brawl broke out towards the end of Thanksgiving over some internal squabbles that I ended up getting myself dragged into trying to get the agitators to leave (wasn't over the election results shockingly ). So much fun when you have a family of gossipers and whiny babies as well.


----------



## Webmaestro

A-Branger said:


> my back neighbours house got one dog that as soon as they leave (like 1 min) he starts hauling and hauling non stop with the occasional bark.
> 
> and guess whos computer/work/music room faces their house?...... mmmmm
> 
> at least I just crank bit up the music, but I get annoyed as I dont want to listent to music all the time.
> 
> They told me its just a puppy, and they jsut moved in, so theres hope he would get used to. My dog did that first few days I moved in. Now she chills and sleeps until I get home, usually on my bed lol



Yep, same here. Except I'm surrounded on 3 sides by such chaos...


----------



## A-Branger

Bit of a rant here:

It happens today the news of Fidel CAstro's death. right 

but someone on facebook just posted a "feeling sad  " with someone else replying to that comment with "because Fidel no?".... and he was like "yeah, the world jsut lost a great lider blah blah and I know me and a lot of cubans are sad because of it"...... Im like ?????????????????

*facepalm*

to give you a bit of a backstory about it. I dance salsa (and I like to play Metal too...weird no?..) and Ive been involved in classes performances in all that dance culture of parties and festivals ect ect and I have made great friends there. These two people are from there, and those people not only live in Australia but in one of the nicest, prettiest, hippiest, and tourist little town this country has to offer, having their great life here with no worries whatsoever more than complaining about the 2 hour parking limit in town... or the amount of teenagers during peak season.....
So as these people are fully immerse in this dance culture, with a cuban teacher and everything there a natural desire about the cuban culture and country, so they ahve travel there a few times and of course they love it. And I dont blame them for that.

but to come and "feel sad" about a communist dictatorship?? c'on people open your eyes a bit more and stop being such a tourist. You like so much that so called "revolution" the same one who has destroyed my own country (Venezuela) to the worst levels of crime/murder/ecconomic/hunger/poverty in history, then go and live there.!! go and move out of your first world country in a tinny hippie/organic/cristal/tourist perfect happy town, and go and live there then!!.. where you cant even find a piece of meat or toilet papper in the store, where you cant fly out of there, and dont you even dare to speak up against it!

these are the same dumb people who go there for a holliday and go and say "ooh soo nice there with the old 50's cars and traditional rustic buildings".... but they fail to realize the reason of it is because they had no other option rather than keep fixing the car. ITs not because they like it, is because they couldnt get any new ones.... (and yeah eventually became a somekind of tradition) 

that without mentioning the countless stories about people going there for a holliday and sudenly "falling in love" over there... (or fall in love with a touring dancing compny who came here) with either: -get trapped over there as they stole all their cash....-get engaged, and end up sending them money because their "loved ones" need bit of help..... "actually get married so they can fly out of there, only to come here and get divorced after they got their papers.....-and a very few happy stories ..... I know them all, seen them first hand each scenario withing the same dancing community......... nothing wrong with the people there, but some of them do whatever they can to run away from the country (you know because its soooo pretty the Castro's revolution eh?.....), some decided to go on a raft toward Miami, others decide to marry a middle aged lady who they meet in the tourist bar. 

aahhggg!! (&#9583;°&#9633;°&#65289;&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531; 

...end rant


----------



## TedEH

^ 

Just an opinion but I think it's legit to feel sad over a loss of life, even without any respect or regard for the persons life or influence before they died.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I have an ethics exam on Saturday and I need to do a lot more studying.

Also work is f*cked. This project has finally piled into the sh*tstorm I expected it to be in September. Had it turned into the same sh*tstorm in September, though, we could've had the time to iron it out before the end of the year. Now there's only 16 work days left in the year.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

A-Branger said:


> but someone on facebook just posted a "feeling sad  " with someone else replying to that comment with "because Fidel no?".... and he was like "yeah, the world jsut lost a great lider blah blah and I know me and a lot of cubans are sad because of it"...... Im like ?????????????????
> 
> *facepalm*



I don't get it either, man. Reading Justin Trudeau's comments over Castro's death made me wanna puke.

The hypocrisy of people fawning over these communist murderers like Che and Castro, and then in the next breath talking of human rights is almost too much to take.


----------



## Mathemagician

Cuban parents who left after everything was nationalized. No self respecting relative of a refugee is "sad". Only uneducated (no relation to # of degrees) people who romanticize "revolution". It was a cruel dictatorship end of story. No one mourns for Pol Pot.


----------



## chassless

Just woke up at the smell of my own farts. Of all the ridiculous reasons that keep me up at night, i think this takes the cake.


----------



## BlackMastodon

chassless said:


> Just woke up at the smell of my own farts. Of all the ridiculous reasons that keep me up at night, i think this takes the cake.



 I'm sorry but this is too great.


----------



## chassless

^ haha yeah... that'll teach me to go drink and then have pork ribs at 1 am on a thursday


----------



## vilk

Nvm


----------



## TedEH

Today looks like one of those days where just everything goes wrong. Woke up to a conversation about how my guitar playing and mixing are not good enough for this one guy's taste. Got to work and all the things are not working for me today. It's not even noon yet and I'm pretty much ready to just go home, go to bed, and try life again tomorrow.


----------



## Blytheryn

Got called in by the manager today and they said that they are letting me go, because they don't feel that I want to be at my job, and that they have gotten negative reports about me from both staff and customers. This is extremely weird, as the manager and the assistant manager have just been working for a few weeks and I have been gone for one on a business trip to the states. Everyone at work thinks that I am great, and many of our regulars like me.

Confused, angry, and now stressed because now I need a new job.


----------



## Kaura

Looks like I have work until the 23th so I can't spent the Christmas with my family.


----------



## meteor685

Blytheryn said:


> Got called in by the manager today and they said that they are letting me go, because they don't feel that I want to be at my job, and that they have gotten negative reports about me from both staff and customers. This is extremely weird, as the manager and the assistant manager have just been working for a few weeks and I have been gone for one on a business trip to the states. Everyone at work thinks that I am great, and many of our regulars like me.
> 
> Confused, angry, and now stressed because now I need a new job.



Same .... happened to me man. 

Was about to start some project and boss calls me in to his office with a hand gesture. We both walk together to the office, and he is silent the whole time so I know its not good. Get into his office and he says "Your fired, pack your stuff, give to me, and leave by the end of today".

Same stuff you said basically cept I didn't like my job lol...I just needed money to pay bills cuz i don't wanna live with my parents haha.

Yeah i agree it sucks...having to look for new job...

Being "off" for the holidays is nice though....


----------



## Blytheryn

meteor685 said:


> Same .... happened to me man.
> 
> Was about to start some project and boss calls me in to his office with a hand gesture. We both walk together to the office, and he is silent the whole time so I know its not good. Get into his office and he says "Your fired, pack your stuff, give to me, and leave by the end of today".
> 
> Same stuff you said basically cept I didn't like my job lol...I just needed money to pay bills cuz i don't wanna live with my parents haha.
> 
> Yeah i agree it sucks...having to look for new job...
> 
> Being "off" for the holidays is nice though....



Dude that SUCKS to hear. I've been going through who could have possibly jacked me up, and found out today that it wasn't my managers choice at all. She was really sorry about the whole thing and offered to write me a recommendation and everything. Said her hands were tied. So this has to come from the owner or one of her cronies. I've never been late to work, and everyone likes me, so I can't for the life of me figure out why they would let me go... Writing her an email now. Many of my colleagues are going to ask what's up too.

Being off for the holidays is kind of rad. I have two weeks of work left thouhg.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Blytheryn said:


> Dude that SUCKS to hear. I've been going through who could have possibly jacked me up, and found out today that it wasn't my managers choice at all. She was really sorry about the whole thing and offered to write me a recommendation and everything. Said her hands were tied. So this has to come from the owner or one of her cronies. I've never been late to work, and everyone likes me, so I can't for the life of me figure out why they would let me go... Writing her an email now. Many of my colleagues are going to ask what's up too.
> 
> Being off for the holidays is kind of rad. I have two weeks of work left thouhg.



My sympathies man, that kind of situation is rough.
Hope the transition into a new job goes smoothly for you, I know that can get tricky.


----------



## bhakan

Alright, random sort of inconsequential rant time.

I was talking to a friend about Rogue One and he was complaining about the lack of bothans in the movie and how the "liberal agenda" made them shoehorn in a diverse cast instead of the bothans. First of all (and the most nerdy point), the bothans got the second death star plans, not the first so that argument doesn't even stand up. Second of all, I hate how anytime there is any sort of diverse, inclusive cast in a movie some people feel like its shoehorning in minorities. How does it make any sense in universe that rebel alliance which include aliens of all races from all over the galaxy would include only white dudes? The movie would never feature bothans as the primary cast not because they need to "shoehorn in" a woman but because a cast of alien protagonists is not as relatable to the general public as a human protagonist. Even if bothans were the primary protagonists, they could still have a diverse supporting cast. Pretending you have any legitimate reason to be against a diverse cast in an entirely fictitious sci fi movie it such bull....


----------



## marcwormjim

True or not, you'd think a needlessly resurrected, worldwide, cash-grab franchise would be above insulting that particular conservative american consumer's expectations regarding his preferred portrayal of racial diversity in a fictional star system from a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...specifically. 

Shame on you, Disney. When did you pushovers stop using muppets and start casting black people?


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm just upset about Kyle Katarn no longer existing. 

People who complain about fantasy movies having non-white non-male people in them are just ridiculous.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The problem is when it's forced.
If it doesn't feel forced, if they aren't tokens, no one cares. I haven't seen Rogue One yet so I can't comment, but VII kind of did. It comes down to the substance of the character. Fin was a good enough character to stand on his own, but Rhea or however you spell it...didn't really fit. You can't just Mary Sue the sh*t out of a character and not expect it to feel like a token. If she had a little bit more depth, and advanced a little more gradually, people wouldn't be so quick to make assumptions.

Like it or not, it _IS_ beneficial to have something like a woman lead in traditionally male roles because that alone is marketable. Just look at Hillary Clinton's campaign, one of the most repeated things you hear from her supporters is 'It's about time we have a woman in charge."

As someone who does lean right, though, I can concede that once you look into the identity politics rabbit hole it does become very easy to start projecting that agenda onto things that are intended to be apolitical. 
How was the movie? Worth seeing?


----------



## TedEH

I dunno if mad is the right word for it, but one member of one of the bands I'm in keeps p*ssing off the other members. Pretty much everyone has either silently considered or threatened quitting at some point. It's not a bad band, just this one guy (who happens to be the sort of 'band leader') keeps being a d*ck to the rest of the members of his band. They're a fun group to be with, but sometimes the fun is just sucked right out.


----------



## bhakan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The problem is when it's forced.
> If it doesn't feel forced, if they aren't tokens, no one cares. I haven't seen Rogue One yet so I can't comment, but VII kind of did. It comes down to the substance of the character. Fin was a good enough character to stand on his own, but Rhea or however you spell it...didn't really fit. You can't just Mary Sue the sh*t out of a character and not expect it to feel like a token. If she had a little bit more depth, and advanced a little more gradually, people wouldn't be so quick to make assumptions.
> 
> Like it or not, it _IS_ beneficial to have something like a woman lead in traditionally male roles because that alone is marketable. Just look at Hillary Clinton's campaign, one of the most repeated things you hear from her supporters is 'It's about time we have a woman in charge."
> 
> As someone who does lean right, though, I can concede that once you look into the identity politics rabbit hole it does become very easy to start projecting that agenda onto things that are intended to be apolitical.
> How was the movie? Worth seeing?


I enjoyed it. It didn't think it was a masterpiece for the ages or anything, but if you're a Star Wars fan it's definitely a fun movie. 

My thing is, how can a woman or a minority in eclectic rebellion of aliens across an entire galaxy in a fictional universe be forced? I agree that awkwardly forcing in women/minorities into roles that don't make sense (I'm lookin at you Ghostbusters ) is a bad idea, but I don't see how the fact that Rey learned the force too quickly is the fault of diversity. I do agree that it was bad writing to make her so adept so quickly, but I think attributing it to the fact that her character is female is a stretch. The problem is, if Rey were a guy and had learned the force too quickly, we'd all just blame bad writing and be done with it. But because she's a girl, you can claim she's a "Mary Sue" and try and blame it on the fact that she isn't a dude instead of just bad writing.

EDIT: I don't wanna turn this into a political discussion though. End rant


----------



## Demiurge

I don't think Disney spent $4B for the opportunity to deliberately promote a progressive agenda for its own sake. The fact of the matter is that diversity can be good business. Star Wars has a potential worldwide audience, and, as the objections also seem to support, people prefer entertainments that include people who look like them. Asses of all colors in the seats and wallets and pocketbooks paying for merchandise is maximizing income- that's a bi-partisan win, right?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well a Mary Sue is just an expression, if it was a dude he'd still be a Mary Sue.
To be clear, I don't mean that it doesn't make sense she's written as a female character. I'm saying that if you're looking for identity politics, it'd be easy to see her lack of depth and chalk it up to the idea that maybe the writers thought they could rely on the 'girl power' crowd a little too much. 

I did read the edit so I'm not really going to go further than that, just seemed like you didn't get the Mary Sue thing so I *had* to respond anyway 



Anyway, to get back on topic, I'm pretty pissed because 2 of my best friends (or not, I guess) reached out to me about moving in with them because they were moving into a 3 bedroom townhouse and needed another roommate. But they needed an answer "ASAP." I interpreted this as there being literally an immediate need for my answer. Asked them if they could get in touch with the guy to have him show me the place, get no answer for a few hours, figure they were at work. I text the landlord and explain the situation, and ask if he could show me the property real quick so I can get my personal situation figured out. He says he'll have to run it by my mates first to clear it because he didn't know there was going to be a third person yet. 
Five minutes later I get a call from one of my friends, mildly irritated, asking me in a somewhat aggressive way why I talked to the guy. Explained yet again. Apparently they were taking the place regardless of whether or not they got a 3rd (which struck me as strange since they both make very little). Plan was now for me to see the place when I helped them move in on the 12th and if I liked it, stop by the guy's office on the way out and get myself added to the lease. 

Well the 12th rolls around over a week later and I'm getting ready to head over to help, send them a quick message to see where they were so I can meet up with them and start heading into town. Halfway there, I get a lengthy message from them saying that they didn't want to see me (let alone room) and that they were really pissed that I "went over their heads" to the guy and that I created "a super stressful situation" and that I "almost cost them the house." 
I've been best friends with these guys for about half my life. My mother was a real estate agent, teenage me even helped her with her work. I know for a fact that my speaking with the landlord didn't change a damn thing and that all that guy did was contact them to ask if there WAS going to be a third person, make sure they did not intend to sublet, and get approval to show me the place. I had started getting ready to move because I was 95% sure I was going to take the place, and the fact that they waited well over a week and until I was ON MY WAY TO HELP THEM MOVE to tell me that they were **THIS** pissed really rubs me the wrong way.

It's just about been a week since now and that's pretty much all the communication I've had with them this month. Apparently they're talking sh*t now and trying to turn other friends against me. 
Anyone could weigh in and know that what happened was no big deal. I grew up with these guys. I know it's childish to be angry with someone because they're angry at you, but still. What. The. F***.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ I don't think you're being childish. At least from what you've typed above, it sounds like they are being 1) paranoid about something ( no idea why I get that gut feeling but I do) and 2) that they're not being completely honest or transparent about idk... something. I'd be kinda pissed too... or maybe hurt... idk. Sometimes a lot simpler to deal with when it's just one friend having an issue with another friend. Much more strange/ uncomfortable/ suspicious/ etc when it's two buds coming down on another friend. I hope that however it happens, that the situation will find some kind of resolution. Sucks.


----------



## Action

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I know for a fact that my speaking with the landlord didn't change a damn thing and that all that guy did was contact them to ask if there WAS going to be a third person, make sure they did not intend to sublet, and get approval to show me the place.



The answer must be somewhere in this sentence. There is no logical or rational explanation for their soreness unless they were intending to lie to or defraud the landlord in some way and you inadvertently thwarted it.

If it was me, and it's past 'misunderstanding' and they're stonewalling and playing dirty, I'd have already made a public facebook post calling them out and clearing the air and explaining the situation truthfully, so that these cancerous assholes can't poison any other friendships I have.


----------



## bostjan

Diversity? There are how many black people in the entire Star Wars universe? Five?! Pfft. Come on!

Anyway, something that makes me mad - all of the absolute garbage I see on Facebook. Some people in my own family do it. Tons of fake news headlines, science denial, government conspiracies, etc. etc. I don't mind it if I see it once a day or less, but it's gone off the deep end ever since this last election started winding up. And if I delete my FB account, a bunch of only slightly insane friends of mine get upset about it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bostjan said:


> Anyway, something that makes me mad - all of the absolute garbage I see on Facebook. Some people in my own family do it. Tons of fake news headlines, science denial, government conspiracies, etc. etc.



This is why I don't have a Facebook.



Action said:


> If it was me, and it's past 'misunderstanding' and they're stonewalling and playing dirty, I'd have already made a public facebook post calling them out and clearing the air and explaining the situation truthfully, so that these cancerous assholes can't poison any other friendships I have.



Which makes stuff like this difficult 

The sublet thing would make sense, but I knew how much they were going to pay, I saw the flyer and everything. If they were going to try and make some cash off of me they'd be in for a tough time cause I'd know what my share should be. I just don't get it, they emphasize that the reason they're mad is because I 'went over their head.' Which is ludicrous. These are smart guys, wtf.


----------



## bostjan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This is why I don't have a Facebook.



Good for you. I tend to avoid mine most of the time. Many of my close friends don't have an account there, and now I feel like an idiot for signing up, and moreso, for checking it out every couple of weeks hoping for something meaningful.


----------



## TedEH

I get why there's so much hate for facebook or twitter or whatever else, but it's how a lot of people socialize now, for better or worse. I'd like to be able to just say "yeh, I don't want to look at any of this" and delete my account, but it's become the easiest (and sometimes only) way to communicate with certain people, or groups of people.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

True. I do feel like I miss out on a lot by not having one.
But I really don't want to risk becoming a Facebook zombie. Plus, I've always felt uneasy about having all of my personal data aggregated in one place like that. It's nice to just be the dude with the weird pretentious phobia username.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> all of my personal data



That data is only there if you put it there. I tend to think of Facebook as being a sort of community center. I only ever post things there (on the rare occasion I post anything at all) if it's something I'd be comfortable saying in a public place full of people- cause that's essentially what it is. It's perfectly legit just to have an account and never post anything, just to have access to the messaging features and stuff like that.


----------



## chassless

TedEH said:


> I get why there's so much hate for facebook or twitter or whatever else, but it's how a lot of people socialize now, for better or worse. I'd like to be able to just say "yeh, I don't want to look at any of this" and delete my account, but it's become the easiest (and sometimes only) way to communicate with certain people, or groups of people.





Ordacleaphobia said:


> This is why I don't have a Facebook.



i've found a good balance for the last 6 years or so. i haven't had more than 30 facebook friends since 2010, most of them are my family and friends who live abroad and i want to keep in touch with. the people i see every day, that i hang out with, those i want to hear about, i'll be hearing about with or without the help of facebook anyways.

i'm also a member of the strict few groups that are relevant to me: my MMA gym, the gear market groups, and a couple of pages relevant to my job.


----------



## A-Branger

bhakan said:


> I enjoyed it. It didn't think it was a masterpiece for the ages or anything, but if you're a Star Wars fan it's definitely a fun movie.
> 
> My thing is, how can a woman or a minority in eclectic rebellion of aliens across an entire galaxy in a fictional universe be forced? I agree that awkwardly forcing in women/minorities into roles that don't make sense (I'm lookin at you Ghostbusters ) is a bad idea, but I don't see how the fact that Rey learned the force too quickly is the fault of diversity. I do agree that it was bad writing to make her so adept so quickly, but I think attributing it to the fact that her character is female is a stretch. The problem is, if Rey were a guy and had learned the force too quickly, we'd all just blame bad writing and be done with it. But because she's a girl, you can claim she's a "Mary Sue" and try and blame it on the fact that she isn't a dude instead of just bad writing.
> 
> EDIT: I don't wanna turn this into a political discussion though. End rant



first of all about the "lack of diversity", or as I see it, lack of "non-humans" in SW films, can be answered because makeup and CGI  you wanna save some $$$, cast people who you wont need to change. You can explain that to your friends

About Rey:
people keep complaining about her fast learning of the force blah blah. But remember, since the stupid pre-quels and midiclorians dum stuff, we learned that the "force" on the Jedis is not something that they "learn", but rather something that they have, they jsut need to "learn" how to use it. So few pointers here and there and she can "use it" as little-ish as she did, more of like a "dum luck/first time user". Remember Luke barely knew anything either, or barely much training and he was already using it.
And about the lightsaber fight (the other mostly debated topis), first of all, using a lightsaber as nothing to do with the force (this is the main reason ppl think and complain about her "fast learning of the force"), lightsaber is a lightsaber, you dont need the force to use it. Also the other key fact people keep forgetting....She already knew how to fight. Remember the beginning of the movie?, on how good she was with the staff?, she already knew how to fight, the lightsaber its just another weapon.

And lastly:
I read some theories about that says Rey was one of Luke's students when she was a child, and was then latter left on that planet because reasons, or because Kylo Ren or something. So she kinda already knew how to use the force and to be a bit of a Jedi, and reason why she already knew how to fight..... something something

We would see on the next(s) movies what would be the reason




bostjan said:


> Anyway, something that makes me mad - all of the absolute garbage I see on Facebook. Some people in my own family do it. Tons of fake news headlines, science denial, government conspiracies, etc. etc. I don't mind it if I see it once a day or less, but it's gone off the deep end ever since this last election started winding up. And if I delete my FB account, a bunch of only slightly insane friends of mine get upset about it.



Im gonna give you the secret that would change your life 

every time you see a stupid clickbait/buzzfeed dumb ass fake "news" video, you know the ones who only shows you 30 sec of "news" wth yellow letters and that they end up distorting the reality of the event blah blah... or even when you see yet another video of people doing some stupid cooking stuff filmed from above, or whatever another dumb.... Im tired too....... In the top right corner of the post, theres a tab, in there you have options to report the video, but you also have the option to "hide any post from this person", and if someone shared the video, scroll down on that tab and it would show you the "hide all post from X page" 

and done!.... I have no stupid "news" on my faceboook anymore  



also speaking of facebook:

I know its sad to hear about the recent death of George Michael, but c'mon!! now all sudenly EVERYONE is "his biggest fan!!!!", and everyone is crying the "whyyyyyy?????" like if they were they friend, or actually follow every move of his career, and everyone listen to WAN and his music and was the bigest influence, and blah blah

It is sad I know, he was a great artist I agree for sure, he made a great career. But I dont like any of his music, maybe one song?, which happens to be one of his hits. And fair enough feel sad, thats fine. But dont come now with the crap that sudenly you were his biggest fan, and pretty much every other big artist that passed away this year.

like Im not sure if he has released anything in the past few years (quick wikipedia check), last album was 2004, before that 1999. Not really active much touring either. Yet everyone reacts like he was Justin Beaver or some current trendy artist who passed just before a new release of something (meanign with the attitude of being sad because they wanted to hear more of his music or something liek that), like Michael Jackson did just before his comeback tour. 


I know its weird making a rant about some artist dying. But Im not ranting about him, and it is sad he passed away for sure. Im just ranting about stupid people on facebook trying to blend in with current situations and what everyone else is doing and trending, and how sudenly everyone is a massive fan of him (and every other artist who passed away recently)


----------



## Force

I guess I'm mad but I'm a casserole of emotions right now, a life crisis has begun.

Without the long back story & sordid details, I am out of my home & looking at possibly losing everything. Big deal, happens to people all the time, right? True but now, for the 2nd time, I'm going through it. 1st was divorce, this time I had to escape my mentally ill family member & may never be able to get my belongings. 
20 odd guitars & music/recording gear, thousands of model bikes/cars, clothing, cd/vinyl collection, (yeah, i collect a lot of things), my kids clothes & toys, my motorcycle.........the list goes on.

It's likely all been smashed up in an alcohol & drug fueled psychotic rage by now, my father & I wont return to HIS house for safety reasons & due to the time of year & a piss poor government cut funds everywhere, there is no help whatsoever.

So there you have it, good times.


----------



## Kaura

I had $700 on my bank account before Christmas. Now I'm down to $20. I really need to stop going to bars.


----------



## marcwormjim

Considering you live in both Detroit AND Cleveland, it's understandable.


----------



## pondman

Driving my truck home today feeling relaxed and ready for the new year then bang, thung, smash  Sounds like a blown engine, wont find out until Monday when the garage opens.

Mega pissed


----------



## MikeNeal

pondman said:


> Driving my truck home today feeling relaxed and ready for the new year then bang, thung, smash  Sounds like a blown engine, wont find out until Monday when the garage opens.
> 
> Mega pissed



sell some guitars to fund a new engine 

hopefully; it's not blown, and it's just something small


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I have this "friend" who's had this crush on me for some time. I do not carry these feelings as I am a straight male. He before asked when he, me and my wife were going to have a three way and I kind of shrugged it off. Slowly, I began to realize that he's the kind of person who says something serious, but does it jokingly so someone will laugh it off or just say no without too much aggressiveness.

He came to my house the other night and while my fridge is open to friends, that doesn't mean he should have done what he did. He asked my wife if he could have some of her Cheetohs. She said yes. Bag was half full. He left only crumbs in the bag. Also, we were having burritos for supper. He ate all of the toppings after my wife made only ONE burrito. He didn't even make himself a burrito, he just ate two full bowls of tomatoes and black olives. He also pissed on the front of the toilet seat and I know this because I went to the bathroom after he did and had to clean up after him. Should I mention he's 35? When I was making my dinner, I could see him staring at me from the corner of my eyes. I've made it perfectly clear I do not have feelings for him, but he also complains he's "lonely." We try to invite him to places and all he said was "when is the last time someone asked what I wanted to do?" Okay, fair. So in an effort to be sympathetic, I asked him "what do you like to do?" He said, "that's not what I asked. I asked when is the last time someone asked me what I wanted to do?" Tried to break him out of his loneliness and he just wants to argue what EXACTLY was said. Typically, what happens is us in our group never ask what the others want to do. We just bring something up to do and we all go out. He never brings anything to the table in that regard and he never speaks up about anything but then blames everyone else when he gets lonely.

It's been coming to a head for awhile and after what he did the other night, pigging out from my fridge without even asking my wife if she was going to eat again, and pissing on the seat and not cleaning it up, I honestly feel like I can't be around him without being pissed much less being his friend again. Every time I think about it, it literally gives me a headache. When I try and confront him about issues like in the past, all he does is argue the literature instead of addressing the point, or he just comes up with excuses. I don't feel like being diplomatic is going to help here, I'm thinking I'm just going to have to bite his damn head off. Disrespect me that's one thing. Disrespect my wife and all the hard work she does into keeping our house clean that she lives in, that's another.


----------



## pondman

Kill him and flush him down the toilet.
Honestly, this is a no brainer, get rid of him.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah man I've tried to make it work with friends like that before and the best thing tbh is to just let you guys both go your separate ways.
If you don't naturally feel the urge to invite him, don't invite him. Once you start doing things with people because you want to and less because you feel like you should, you'll be a lot happier.


----------



## AxeHappy

Yeah, completely ignoring the crush issues (as I've had both male and female friends with attraction to me before) he just sounds like a douche bag.


----------



## big_aug

Just got my new LTD Vulture back from the shop. It came shipped to me with the nut popped off so I figured I'd just take it in and let them glue it up and do a setup. I tried out the other local place that I've never been to to see how it was.

Well, they glued the nut down but I'm pretty sure they didn't do a god damn thing to the setup. The action was like an inch of the frets and the neck was bowed as ..... I took 30 minutes and had it setup pretty damn good. So ....ing pissed I spent $40 at this shop. And they had the nerve to talk .... on the other local music place.

Never again.


----------



## Kaura

I've been sick for almost 3 weeks now and last Friday a doctor told me that I have pneumonia. Getting really tired of this...


----------



## Negav

Ever since the elections back in November, where a new Governor was chosen in Puerto Rico, along with a senate full of senators from same party. Things are looking bad here. People voted blindly for these people for the promise of statehood, when past governments have done the same and achieved nothing. Now the government is slowly, but steadily, turning into an Oligarchy and people seem not to notice. This government came with the excuse of having a plan to fix the debt problems; however, they are organizing to sell every government property, take loans, and run with the money leaving the island in the most unimaginable conditions. I despise the people in the government, and the people who blindly voted for them. Some, if I may add, are now regretting their vote due to a new proposed bill which will greatly remove private sector benefits, including less vacation and sick days, huge decrease in minimum wage, more working hours, and way less time to prove an unjustified lay off. 

I'm sorry for talking about politics in this thread, but it really is grinding my gears.


----------



## hairychris

Not so much mad as meh.

1) Been sick for a week and it's not going away. Massively annoying.
2) Band's drummer quit last week, 1/2-way through recording our album. His parts are done but still.
3) The normal "work annoying the crap out of me" thing.
4) My home broadband really sucks, but I'm changing provider and going fibre tomorrow so hopefully that fixes things.
5) ****ing politics. 

Being arsed is a problem right now.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm mad because of the attack on a mosque in Québec city last night. There are days that I'm ashamed to be a quebecer and today is one of them. Some are commenting they are proud of what the shooters have done and more muslims should've died. I thought our people knew better.


----------



## Leberbs

Shipment of material just showed up at my office when it was supposed to be shipped to the construction site. "SURPRISE! We didn't hire a contractor for you to save costs!" 
$180k order and I'm the only technician in the office. They may call a guy or 2 from another property, but this is complete BS. I'm permanently attached to a donut cushion from the lack of lube they use on me.
I'm a hard worker, educated, and damn good at my job. Don't take advantage of me.


----------



## SD83

Stuff got lost in the mail. One of my employees send it out on December 17th, and the addressee realised just yesterday, that of the 4 rather important letters he's still missing 1. And decides to notify me. Only to, later that day, after a handful of pointless phone calls, come to the realisation that he's actually missing 3, and only 1 arrived. On December 21st. All of that was registered mail, so it might be possible to track it, for three their status says "send", and for one it says "delivered 12/21" but still... every day that letter is late costs them money. Or my company, if it was my fault. And they realise the delay after over 40 days. That's what you get when one contractor has to work together with another contractor, but all communication is indirect through the client (is that the correct term?) which is a company where no one is ever talking to anyone and everyone is constantly fighting everyone else.


----------



## Ralyks

Not only do I begrudgingly have to call Tom Brady the Football GOAT, but all I needed was Atlanta to get a field goal at the end and I would have won $1000


----------



## Leberbs

I ate .... for 2 years at my current job. Never got a promotion even when I was the only one running my half of the department.
I put in my notice on Monday and all I got was a 'good luck' from the 3 people that had the power to make me an offer, try to compromise with me, etc.
I cannot wait until next Friday...


----------



## bostjan

Leberbs said:


> I ate .... for 2 years at my current job. Never got a promotion even when I was the only one running my half of the department.
> I put in my notice on Monday and all I got was a 'good luck' from the 3 people that had the power to make me an offer, try to compromise with me, etc.
> I cannot wait until next Friday...



It's always better to take a job where your services are appreciated than to stay the course someplace they are not, hoping someone will eventually notice. I worked for a year at very dangerous construction job. I was on call 24/7, worked crazy shifts with tremendous amounts of overtime, put up with a boss who sent me to a job site at 3 AM (on the morning after I worked until 11 PM) three hours drive from the office when no one else was at the site, and then refused to pay my mileage, since it was the wrong day, even though it was his mistake... anyway, I stuck with that place hoping to make some headway in my career, but luck had other plans: I broke my arm in an accident, was immediately fired, had my insurance policy cancelled, and was stuck with a nasty hospital bill. After the dust settled from that, I got a much better job making more money at steady hours with a great deal more respect.


----------



## chassless

It's so hot and I just can't sleep


----------



## bostjan

chassless said:


> It's so hot and I just can't sleep



Come visit us in the Northeast Kingdom. This time of year, we're right around 0° C, and there is plenty of snow.

...

So, I don't know if I'm mad, per se, but just frustrated. One of my bands is totally defunct, my car is broke, I just spent $1500 on my truck to get it fixed, a tree hit my house, my storm door blew off the house, a pipe broke in my basement, etc. etc., it just seems like life has a beef with me in 2017, and it feels like it has been years since I've had a win of any sort. I ran into one of my ex band mates the other day, and he was gloating about how they are opening for Lita Ford and Ratt. I guess I don't really care about Ratt, but I was like "Oh, that's so cool, congratulations!" and his response was quite snide, or came off, to me, that way, like "Yeah, and what's *your* band doing?" 

At first, I didn't think much of it, but, now that I've had the umpteenth minor catastrophe between my house and stuff happening at work, I keep coming back to that comment, like it's festering inside of me. And I'm not so much upset with this guy as I am with myself for not letting it go.


----------



## TedEH

Worst bit is that the snow is just as good a reason to be sad. What should have been a 20 minute drive to work this morning took well over an hour because of the snow. Also, I was narrowly missed by a guy this morning who forgot how to drive in snow, who managed to swerve around me but but went head-on into the snowbank instead. I'm very ready for winter to be over.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I live in Oroville. Some of you guys may have seen on the news, about the Oroville Dam having serious issues. They evacuated us, and about half the damn county earlier this week because they thought for sure the spillway was gunna go. 
Since going north to Chico was a clusterf**k, we went west, and stayed in Windsor. There's a terrible storm supposedly coming in, hitting later tonight and lasting until Sunday morning. Now, if the Dam is already at capacity, and we're struggling to maintain outflow with the emergency spillway completely unusable, imagine what another 14" of rain is going to do. So we thought for sure staying out of town until Sunday or Saturday would be the plan.

Well life has other plans, apparently. Last night they changed the order from MANDATORY to SUGGESTED, with the press release LITERALLY STATING that this was intended to be for people to get home, grab more supplies, and get back out before the storm hits. 

What ACTUALLY happened, was I got a phone call from my boss telling me that since it's no longer a forced evacuation, that I was REQUIRED to come back and get back to work tonight. So I had to drive BACK from Windsor, which was a 4 hour drive, not even 24 hours after getting there, in order to get home to go to work, and then presumably have to leave AGAIN tomorrow; maybe Friday. 

How in the F**K is it legal, let ALONE ethical, to FORCE your employees to come back into town and work when there is *still* a SUGGESTED EVACUATION that we allllll know is about to turn back into a mandatory evacuation? What's even more hilarious is that the hotel that I work at is RIGHT. ON. THE RIVER. If the spillway goes, we're going to be one of the first places to be affected.


----------



## marcwormjim

All you can do is make sure bossman is present when the dam breaks.


----------



## Kaura

Tried a few amp plugin demos and finally realised how crappy Guitar Rig 5 is (especially for hi-gain tones) and I've wasted like 4 years trying to get it sound good. And the annoying thing is that I'm super broke at the moment so I can't afford even a $50 plugin.


----------



## Leberbs

Leberbs said:


> I ate .... for 2 years at my current job. Never got a promotion even when I was the only one running my half of the department.
> I put in my notice on Monday and all I got was a 'good luck' from the 3 people that had the power to make me an offer, try to compromise with me, etc.
> I cannot wait until next Friday...



UPDATE! Boss found out where I'm going work which is one of my current employer's vendors. Boss goes to general manager and together they make the IT director call the vendor I'm going to work for and tell them I'm not allowed to do work on property as long as I'm employed with said vendor.  WTF is wrong with people?!?!?


----------



## Danukenator

Leberbs said:


> Boss goes to general manager and together they make the IT director call the vendor I'm going to work for and tell them I'm not allowed to do work on property as long as I'm employed with said vendor.



I may be misreading this but do you mean that your old boss is essentially trying to screw you out of the new position. As is, they won't work with the vendor if you are there?


----------



## Leberbs

Danukenator said:


> I may be misreading this but do you mean that your old boss is essentially trying to screw you out of the new position. As is, they won't work with the vendor if you are there?



Correct, but they didn't take it that far. They were just trying to prevent me from leaving without having to offer me anything. This vendor doesn't even do work for the department I was working in. So, he was just being a dick.
Vendor stood up for me though. Starting on Monday.


----------



## flint757

Leberbs said:


> Correct, but they didn't take it that far. They were just trying to prevent me from leaving without having to offer me anything. This vendor doesn't even do work for the department I was working in. So, he was just being a dick.
> Vendor stood up for me though. Starting on Monday.



So already off to a much better start.


----------



## Demiurge

^When soon-to-be-former employers get all petty and vindictive like that, the only purpose it serves is confirming that leaving was the right decision.


----------



## chassless

There was a fvcking cricket in my room and that little bastard was LOUD. Took me hours but i finally found the little creature then blasted it to bits. Normally i don't kill bugs but this time, it was personal. Precious hours of my sleep were gone because of that stinking little fvcker.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## chassless

Exactly.


----------



## MFB

New parking system got put in place at work, so looks like it's back to paying $6 a day. 

But, that means when I do my raise, I'm going to push back and say that as a stand-in manager when my boss isn't here and the work that I do - I want that + whatever they were going to give me as my raise.


----------



## TedEH

Got into a long stupid argument - somehow got stuck trying to explain the Monty Hall problem to a room full of people who insisted I was wrong, and that it's always 50-50 when you have two things to pick from, regardless of context.


----------



## Nan0

Because ppl at Conklin feels ok to charge 7k+ with fkin more enthusiasm
than anwsering a simple mail
(all hail the Skerv team^^)


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Just finished watching both seasons of Marco Polo for the 2nd time. 

Love this show. So I figured I'd check out when season 3 is supposed to be released because I can't wait to see it, only to find out there will NOT be a season 3 as Netflix has canceled it. Wtf, pretty disappointed!


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> Got into a long stupid argument - somehow got stuck trying to explain the Monty Hall problem to a room full of people who insisted I was wrong, and that it's always 50-50 when you have two things to pick from, regardless of context.



This is one reason why pure democracy is rubbish.

I have to admit, though, I couldn't wrap my mind around the monty hall problem at first, either.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> at first, either.



But you got it eventually. I spent maybe an hour and a half re-explaining it from different angles, or with the situation changed in different ways to exaggerate the effect, etc., but everyone just stared at me like I was an idiot until it became some kind of joke. They just looked at it like I was trying to be "clever" and trick them or something, I don't know. And instead of something like "I don't understand, but you're probably right", they instead went with "that's stupid, you're wrong, and this conversation is a waste of time".

Made worse by the fact it was all family. And that this is how they deal with *everything* they don't understand.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> But you got it eventually. I spent maybe an hour and a half re-explaining it from different angles, or with the situation changed in different ways to exaggerate the effect, etc., but everyone just stared at me like I was an idiot until it became some kind of joke. They just looked at it like I was trying to be "clever" and trick them or something, I don't know. And instead of something like "I don't understand, but you're probably right", they instead went with "that's stupid, you're wrong, and this conversation is a waste of time".
> 
> Made worse by the fact it was all family. And that this is how they deal with *everything* they don't understand.



Reminds me, a little, of the time, ages ago, when OJ Simpson went through the motions of stabbing a reporter with a banana. It was on the news, but when I brought it up at lunch, no one believed me that it happened. We didn't have google then. Nobody believed me, and I goter vehicle, causing a whole lot of chaos on the road all around me, multiple wrecks, ruined a radiator and a tyre, yet by shear luck and razor sharp reflexes (mostly just luck), I was completely unscathed. I even went back to the site to try to find the shovel, after I told the story to my friends, and it wasn't there. To this day, no one believes me.  I had to learn to just let it go.

I never tried to explain the monty hall problem. I guess the fact that you can look it up on the internet is useless toward people who don't particularly care enough to devote any attention to the subject.


----------



## chassless

I have to poop twice in the morning. It's pretty uncomfortable and wastes precious time.


----------



## vilk

The buildings that host the servers of robots that call my phone to scam me 7 times a day... how has no one like gone in there with molotov cocktails yet


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The fact that very little can be discussed anymore on social media without it turning into a political debate. Seriously, that's all people want to talk about these days? I mean, I get that the future of our country is at hand, but don't people ever want to talk about cute animals, music, books anymore?

And that's another thing, books. Hardly anyone where I live reads or likes to read. You know how hard it is to have a discussion about the works of HP Lovecraft, Brandon Sanderson, or Patrick Rothfuss when all anyone knows around here is Rowling and Martin and only Martin because of the Game of Thrones TV show? Even worse when you're trying to explain the discrepancies between the books and the movies/TV Show and people just shrug it off. Annoying F_U_CKS!


----------



## bostjan

PunkBillCarson said:


> The fact that very little can be discussed anymore on social media without it turning into a political debate. Seriously, that's all people want to talk about these days? I mean, I get that the future of our country is at hand, but don't people ever want to talk about cute animals, music, books anymore?
> 
> And that's another thing, books. Hardly anyone where I live reads or likes to read. You know how hard it is to have a discussion about the works of HP Lovecraft, Brandon Sanderson, or Patrick Rothfuss when all anyone knows around here is Rowling and Martin and only Martin because of the Game of Thrones TV show? Even worse when you're trying to explain the discrepancies between the books and the movies/TV Show and people just shrug it off. Annoying F_U_CKS!



There used to be more than a few HP Lovecraft fans on here. I wonder how many of them are still active.

I actually hated reading until I was introduced to Poe and Steinbeck.

My interests are problematic for me, when I decide that I like something like HP Lovecraft short stories, and find a FB group about Lovecraft, then the only discussions going on over there are either totally unrelated to the topic at hand (z.B. how yoghurt is healthier than milk), or so deeply esoteric that I don't really care (z.B. What kind of faucet Lovecraft used in his bathroom).


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Roommate says "hey, wait to eat dinner until I get out of work, we'll go with [friend]."

"Oh hey, he's not coming over, and the kitchen closes in an hour anyways. Just go buy some dollar pizzas from the grocery store."

... Thanks for ....ing making me wait HOURS, only to tell me to go buy the most sub-par choice for dinner, ever. Let's see if I do this .... again for you.


----------



## USMarine75

The holy grail guitar I wanted on Reverb sold. I could only afford $4k max and he was asking $6500. He told me minimum he could do was $4500 and I was discussing with wife, when he dropped it to $4k and then sold it.


----------



## marcwormjim

Throw a boomerang at his house.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not THAT mad, but I recently put an ad out to sell a used netbook, and I keep getting offers, immediately reply to those offers, then they just disappear. Why did you make an offer if you weren't going to follow through when I accept the offer?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I'm not THAT mad, but I recently put an ad out to sell a used netbook, and I keep getting offers, immediately reply to those offers, then they just disappear. Why did you make an offer if you weren't going to follow through when I accept the offer?



The craigslist struggle. 
I will never understand it.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

People think they have to act fast to get a good deal, and realize the item isn't right for them, or it isn't worth what they thought it was... If you get that kind of buyer a lot, the listing might be selling the item too hard, or the item might be unusually appealing to noobs.


----------



## hairychris

1) The UK leaving the EU. We are so hosed.

2) Developing applications in K2 blackpearl. Or, more to the point, developing apps in a stage environment and then the punting things refuse to load properly on production. Which needs to be running by end of tomorrow or my boss sets fire to my balls. I'm hosed, basically.

Woo.


----------



## TedEH

Petar Bogdanov said:


> the item might be unusually appealing to noobs.



I think this is probably my case. Trying to sell a netbook, so lots of not-very-techy people keep emailing me with questions about what it can do. And it can't do much, cause it's a netbook. I feel like I'm attracting the "I want a computer but don't want to pay for a computer" crowd.


----------



## p0ke

Our car had been making some clunking noises for some time but it didn't feel any different driving, so I thought it can be anything too bad. Anyway, the other day we took it to a mechanic, and turns out it's absolutely ....ed... One of the springs had snapped and the base is so rusted through, the seats could basically fall through while driving... So now I'm gonna have to buy another car, and I don't know how I'll be able to afford one 
I don't really need it to move around myself, but with the kids it's not really an option not to have one...


----------



## asfeir

A certain famous luthier has around 4000 usd of my money for two builds that will never happen. His site doesn't work anymore and he is not answering emails/ fb msg..


----------



## bostjan

asfeir said:


> A certain famous luthier has around 4000 usd of my money for two builds that will never happen. His site doesn't work anymore and he is not answering emails/ fb msg..



How long has it been since you heard from him? What country is he in?


----------



## hairychris

Outsourced IT who appear not to be able to configure DNS correctly.


----------



## asfeir

bostjan said:


> How long has it been since you heard from him? What country is he in?



maybe a year, he's had the cash for 3-4 years. Eastern Europe.


----------



## bostjan

asfeir said:


> maybe a year, he's had the cash for 3-4 years. Eastern Europe. His name rhymes with



Not good.  From the stories I've heard, I doubt he's going to ever deliver a playable guitar to you, and there aren't any enforceable customer protection laws there. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Getting jerked around on Reverb and it's starting to piss me off. 
This guy had a full Roland TD-20 up a few months ago that was going nowhere fast...so I asked him if he'd take 2 large for it but stipulated that I'm in the middle of a few things so I wouldn't know if I'd have the money for another couple weeks. He agreed, and after a few weeks, I hit him up again with the money and got totally cold shouldered. No response.

Fair enough, I took a long f***ing time, he probably changed his mind or sold it locally or something, because he had pulled the ad right before our initial conversation.

Fast forward another month or two, and he sticks it back up on Reverb. So I message him again asking what was up, if we were still on or not, and throw my $2,000 offer back up, but officially this time. Which then _expires_. I'm just going to say this now, if any of you guys let an offer *expire*, you're a *dick*. Use your words, there's a message box.
So I go with the benefit of doubt and send a message in case he just got busy and missed the notification, saying the same thing- that I was still interested if he'd still take the original deal and I've got cash in hand ready to go. He then responds saying his schedule at work has changed and he's been busy with that along with trying to source shipping boxes for the kit, and that he's been meaning to get back to me about the kit. 
I think COOL and put the offer back through, because that sounds like we're a go to me.
Then send yet another message saying no rush on shipment, that I just want to get the deal done. I get a response to the *message* but the offer expires AGAIN, after he states that he'll message me tomorrow. It's been three days now, no word.

I'm probably going to get told that I'm in the wrong for getting irritated here but I'm very particular about the way I do business and expect the same courtesy from others that I extend to all of my buyers and sellers. I know that the moment I push that button Reverb is gunna ping your phone which you're going to have on you. Who doesn't check their phone or PC once in 24 hours? Let alone multiple times.
And it's not like I drew things out with him before, either- I told him straight up that I didn't know if I could put the cash down yet (which is why it was a message, not an offer) and that it would be a few weeks before I knew. 

I realize that he's likely trying to keep the posting up unsold for as long as possible hoping that somebody will buy it outright for the higher asking price instead of the price we agreed on, which is shady as all hell imo. If you're going to take the offer, take the offer; don't act like you're going to and then string things out hoping for someone else to come in. Even more importantly, if you're not going to take the offer, *DECLINE IT*. The whole thing just feels incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

The canadian dollar is still way too weak, guitars are too expensive. 

And I hate my new upstair neighbours, even more than the previous ones.


----------



## MARKMYWORDS

I hate my neighbors. And I broke my damn arm


----------



## Mike

Old Spice deodorant destroying armpits.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Mike said:


> Old Spice deodorant destroying armpits.



interesting. what kind of problems is it giving you?


----------



## Mike

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> interesting. what kind of problems is it giving you?



Started irritating the hell out of me and gave me a rash. I looked up my symptoms after I started having the problem and found there's all kinds of lawsuits in the works against Procter & Gamble for Old Spice giving people what resembles chemical burns recently.

Luckily I got off with just minor irritation because I stopped using it at the first sign of a problem, but some people ended up with permanent scarring from whatever the hell old spice is putting in their anti-perspirant


----------



## TedEH

Getting super tired of hearing variations of "it's a shame you don't switch to a 'good genre' for a while". Why does anyone think it's appropriate to say that to someone? Would you walk up to a painter and say "it's too bad you don't paint flowers, cause your talent is wasted on the sh*t you actually like to draw"? I'll bet people do that. 'Cause people are that sh*tty.


----------



## Demiurge

TedEH said:


> Getting super tired of hearing variations of "it's a shame you don't switch to a 'good genre' for a while". Why does anyone think it's appropriate to say that to someone? Would you walk up to a painter and say "it's too bad you don't paint flowers, cause your talent is wasted on the sh*t you actually like to draw"? I'll bet people do that. 'Cause people are that sh*tty.



And what are these "good genres" that these people are talking about?

I guess I'm lucky that the folks I know just ignore/disregard my interests instead of belittling them.


----------



## TedEH

Usually what they mean is either country or radio friendly/dad-rock kind of stuff. Either that or whatever they happen to like. Worst part is half the time it's family. They seem to be convinced that switching to radio rock and "making it big" is the point of music.

It's like they don't understand why someone might want to play music outside of money or making a big popularity contest out of it. I'd rather play super niche tunes to 5 drunk people who are vaguely actually interested, than play something I'm not interested in to 100 people who "like anything with a good beat maaan."

I got excited about a cd I'm putting out soon- it's already done and CDs have been ordered and digital distro is setup and scheduled etc- so I was excited about having a good finished product out there, so I showed it to my uncle when he came by, and that's the response I got. "Too bad you didn't put the effort into something people would like." It's not even a heavy album by most standards.

Then I visited my parents around the same time and mentioned I had new stuff (because they had forgotten of course). They asked why I didn't give them a copy of the existing CDs.... but I did. One was never opened, none of them were ever listened to, and one (the first one) had been put up on a wall- then covered up a month later with a crayon drawing done by a 3 year old. I get wanting to put stuff up that your grandkids give you, but it stings to put it right over the cd. And it stayed like that for years. I'm pretty sure it's still there with something covering it.

I want to be exciting about putting out new music but this is the kind of response I get from people. Completely ruins any sense of excitement.


----------



## Science_Penguin

TedEH said:


> Getting super tired of hearing variations of "it's a shame you don't switch to a 'good genre' for a while". Why does anyone think it's appropriate to say that to someone? Would you walk up to a painter and say "it's too bad you don't paint flowers, cause your talent is wasted on the sh*t you actually like to draw"? I'll bet people do that. 'Cause people are that sh*tty.



I mean, I can see the logic in the sense that there's really talented folk in certain genres I'm not a huge fan of, and I'd be interested in hearing them try their hand at stuff I like. 

For example: Victor Wooten isn't someone I seek out regularly, but I acknowledge his talent, and it was a real nice surprise to hear him suddenly playing Progressive Metal.

BUT, I think I know the kinds of people you're _really _talking about...

The people who don't quite seem to understand that, MAYBE the artist in question is playing what they want to play? And POSSIBLY- if you can believe such a preposterous idea- making music people other than them want to hear???


----------



## NotDonVito

Best Buy should just start cattle prodding people at the door, and then charge $200 for the privilege.


----------



## MFB

Sunburnt all over my head (again), and two blisters on my left foot so I'm walking funky. Bandaid won't stay in place either, so I had to tape it in place.

Hopefully they all go away as quick as last time


----------



## TedEH

I feel like I keep saying this, but it keeps happening.

Once again, plans keep getting cancelled at the last minute by people just not answering messages. I made some plans, texted on the day of, got an answer or two back, then as soon as I ask "so, we still doing something today? whats the plan?", all of the sudden no more messages. How does anyone think that's an ok way to bail? The two seconds it would take to say "nah not today, thanks", so that I don't have to wait all day to eventually not get an answer, when I could have been doing anything else, would be appreciated. That's what I get for trying to be social.

Maaaaan I hate people.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I feel like I keep saying this, but it keeps happening.
> 
> Once again, plans keep getting cancelled at the last minute by people just not answering messages. I made some plans, texted on the day of, got an answer or two back, then as soon as I ask "so, we still doing something today? whats the plan?", all of the sudden no more messages. How does anyone think that's an ok way to bail? The two seconds it would take to say "nah not today, thanks", so that I don't have to wait all day to eventually not get an answer, when I could have been doing anything else, would be appreciated. That's what I get for trying to be social.
> 
> Maaaaan I hate people.



I've found that people are generally .... at keeping plans these days. You might find a couple of people who adhere to them, but as lazy as people have gotten, more often than not, they cancel. I don't know if you're married or what have you, but I suggest making your home area a little more comfortable for yourself and start noticing the little things in your life. It helped me with this problem. Once I started making everything more convenient for myself, like here's an example. The wife and I moved our bed mattress into the floor of the living room and sometimes, we sit on the couch, sometimes we lay on the mattress. You'd not believe how comfy it is. Live life a little. .... people these. Most of them will just let you down. 

Whatever you do, don't start blaming yourself for the actions of other people. When people say they have anxiety and start thinking things like: "I'm not good enough for other people, what are they saying about me, did I do something wrong?" I find that there's usually a reason for those feelings and it isn't you, it's them. When someone bails on you or gives you the cold shoulder, that's their problem unless you actually did something, and if you didn't and know you didn't, .... them.


----------



## TedEH

^ That's probably the most depressing answer I could have asked for. 

I'm just a single dude who already basically just "lives for me". My apartment is little more than a "man cave" with guitars and video games everywhere, so that's a non-issue. And I absolutely don't blame myself- I've done everything in my power to be decent to people and I actively reach out to people to go out and be social and do things- cause that's something my life is lacking sometimes- and I would expect that given how much people like to complain about their lack of friends and how online has become a poor substitute for real socializing, etc. that people would be really receptive to that kind of thing. But I guess not. Seems like people are more interested in staying home and posting memes about how they're sad about not going out, than actually going out.

It's just incredibly frustrating. I'm putting legitimate effort in to try to connect with people on some level, but I end up treated like an after thought.

¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## bhakan

I don't know if my situation relates at all, but I feel like I've had a sort of similar issue recently. I have normally been the type of person to have a couple real close friends and that's about it. A couple years ago I felt like I needed to expand my circle of friends and started hanging out with more "social" people. While doing this, I found myself constantly encountering the types of situations you're describing, where I was constantly getting blown off or just ignored and it really got to me. I found myself constantly competing for people's time and often got blown off because they were doing things they found more exciting or tired from doing things they found more exciting. 

For me, the solution was a matter of figuring out my "real" friends and just sticking with a small group of people who actual give a .... about me. It's a shame because some of the people I've grown apart from I really enjoyed spending time with, but they were just so flaky and inconsiderate when trying to make plans it eventually wasn't worth the headache.


----------



## flint757

I highly recommend Aziz Ansari Live At Madison Square Garden comedy routine. He pretty much covers this phenomenon perfectly. Basically we've become so much more connected that we aren't willing to actually commit to ANYTHING anymore as a culture. It was surprisingly insightful on the matter.


----------



## TedEH

I think I've seen that one before, I'll have to rewatch it sometime.

Funny enough, I've been watching that show Aziz created - Master of None. The first season had some great examination of a lot of these modern kinds of complaints.


----------



## Demiurge

flint757 said:


> Basically we've become so much more connected that we aren't willing to actually commit to ANYTHING anymore as a culture. It was surprisingly insightful on the matter.



And, of course, the connected-ness eliminates plausible deniability about missed connections, so it's more obvious when you're being blown-off. "Oh, somehow I can know what your last three meals were and where your cat is sleeping right now because of FB, but my texts are invisible?!" 

We all know that essentially we can't hide from each other, so maybe the overt acts of hermit-ing are kind of a perhaps-understandable reaction to that.

It's hard to not get mad even if you shouldn't, and it's hard to figure out whether you're seeing society change or the relationships change.


----------



## flint757

Yeah, now we have Facebook and cell phones, so the excuse of 'missing' the message or call is an obvious lie when in the past people probably did the same we just weren't aware it was happening to some extent.


----------



## TedEH

Demiurge said:


> It's hard to not get mad even if you shouldn't



I don't think "even if you shouldn't" is even part of the equation. You SHOULD be mad. I don't care if we're "living in the future", social media is not an excuse for people being anti-social d*cks. When someone treats me like sh*t, I don't look for reasons to excuse them. If anything, this extra connected-ness means there are fewer excuses.

That being said, I think I've gotten over being mad about this past weekend finally. Just had a bad weekend overall, I think. Had the one friend bail on me, but there were other things bugging me that just compounded the terribleness of the weekend as a whole. But that's done and gone, and weather is finally starting to get decent, and hopefully will be a jam night today, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whatever, s'all good.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I don't think "even if you shouldn't" is even part of the equation. You SHOULD be mad. I don't care if we're "living in the future", social media is not an excuse for people being anti-social d*cks. When someone treats me like sh*t, I don't look for reasons to excuse them. If anything, this extra connected-ness means there are fewer excuses.
> 
> That being said, I think I've gotten over being mad about this past weekend finally. Just had a bad weekend overall, I think. Had the one friend bail on me, but there were other things bugging me that just compounded the terribleness of the weekend as a whole. But that's done and gone, and weather is finally starting to get decent, and hopefully will be a jam night today, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whatever, s'all good.



I know what I commented earlier probably wasn't what you wanted to see or hear, and trust me, I'm not making excuses for people that bail on you. Sad as it is, that seems to be the new norm. Hell I used to just think that people bailed on me because they don't like the way I look. I've got three or four good friends these days and that's it and half the time, two of them are annoying as hell, but if I want to keep being social, I kind of have to deal with it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> I know what I commented earlier probably wasn't what you wanted to see or hear, and trust me, I'm not making excuses for people that bail on you. Sad as it is, that seems to be the new norm. Hell I used to just think that people bailed on me because they don't like the way I look. I've got three or four good friends these days and that's it and half the time, two of them are annoying as hell, but if I want to keep being social, I kind of have to deal with it.



Wow this post is way too real for me.
Oh to be in school again.


----------



## bubingaisgod

TedEH said:


> I feel like I keep saying this, but it keeps happening.
> 
> Once again, plans keep getting cancelled at the last minute by people just not answering messages. I made some plans, texted on the day of, got an answer or two back, then as soon as I ask "so, we still doing something today? whats the plan?", all of the sudden no more messages. How does anyone think that's an ok way to bail? The two seconds it would take to say "nah not today, thanks", so that I don't have to wait all day to eventually not get an answer, when I could have been doing anything else, would be appreciated. That's what I get for trying to be social.
> 
> Maaaaan I hate people.





That's the modern day social structure we have created by living most of our lives in social media. The great ignore trait has reared head, and it's not ok. I know some legendary ignorers, and I have cut ties with all of them. My friends are all reasonable and logical people now


----------



## PunkBillCarson

bubingaisgod said:


> That's the modern day social structure we have created by living most of our lives in social media. The great ignore trait has reared head, and it's not ok. I know some legendary ignorers, and I have cut ties with all of them. My friends are all reasonable and logical people now



Pretty much all this.


----------



## TedEH

If I might be fair, I ended up speaking with the person who bailed this last time, and I won't get into it on the internet, but there was a good reason and I got a legit apology anyway.

Would a quick message have still averted my bad mood? Probably. But life happens. All is well for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Locally I live in a musical black hole, so it's hard to sell my gear. Have a Peavey 5150II marked down to like $400 and no one is still biting.


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Locally I live in a musical black hole, so it's hard to sell my gear. Have a Peavey 5150II marked down to like $400 and no one is still biting.



I'll one-up you. I went into a music store locally and asked if they had any 8 stringers, and the manager was stunned that such a thing even existed.


----------



## TedEH

^ I used to think all stores were like that. I just assumed that people who worked in music stores didn't know there was more out there than Fender guitars and country music. And I (sort of) live in the fourth largest (I think) city in the country.


----------



## Kaura

More freaked out than mad since a wasp size of my thumb just flew in. Managed to get it out. 

Must. build. mosquito. net. on. the. window.


----------



## chassless

i want to renew my passport so i can travel by late september, but it seems like i can't take an appointment until the month of ramadan is out... i sure hope i'm mistaken and it's not the case


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'm mad because there's no Twin Peaks season 3 thread on 7string


----------



## chassless

^ better that way. i didn't get the time to start the new season yet, and spoilers and all.


----------



## bostjan

I just got off the phone with customer service with a vendor for my employer. We purchased a very expensive instrument from them and it was completely DOA. It took me a week to get an RMA, which took me a total of nearly eight hours on hold on the phone with tech support, and then I was told that if I overnighted them the instrument, they could have it back in my hands in a week, working. I shipped it out last Wednesday. I called yesterday for a status report and was told that they never got the package, despite UPS showing early morning delivery the day after I mailed it. Today, they confirmed that the box is sitting in receiving collecting dust. The end of my conversation with the customer service guy:


bostjan said:


> I just need to know how long this is going to take from this point: days, weeks, months, years... I told my boss 1-2 weeks, since you promised me it'd take a week.





CSR said:


> Well, yeah, it could take a week, but it might take longer. We'll know once we actually get the box to the repairs department.





bostjan said:


> Well, I thought that was the point in you giving me the direct ship-to address of the repairs department. They've had the box for six days already, according to UPS, and haven't even acknowledged that they received it yet.





CSR said:


> Well, you can't count Saturday or Sunday, or Holidays, and you can't count the time it takes to receive it either.





bostjan said:


> But you said one week, including shipping both ways. Does one week not include Saturdays and Sundays?





CSR said:


> You're splitting hairs. Look, we usually don't quote turn around time.





bostjan said:


> Hmm... Well, I have your quote here. I just want to know at least one relevant bit of data so I can update my boss. Can you just call me when you know something?





CSR said:


> Look, we are working as hard and as fast as we can. You don't even know how many warranttee repairs we receive on a day-to-day basis.





bostjan said:


> Hmm, so you'll call me back once the repairs department has the instrument?





CSR said:


> These things take time, you know. I'm trying to get them to go as fast as they can go to get to your repair.





bostjan said:


> I appreciate that. I just need to know when they get started. Can you call me back whenever they actually get the box opened?





CSR said:


> Like I said, this is a process, so it can sometimes take a little longer than we expect.





bostjan said:


> So you'll call me back once they are started?





CSR said:


> ... No.





bostjan said:


> What?!





CSR said:


> I've got a hundred other things to deal with.





 bostjan said:


> Ok, then I guess I'll just keep calling you and bugging you all day until I get an answer.





CSR said:


> I'll send you an email today or tomorrow.


----------



## sezna

Not mad but...
I know it is entirely possible to make a killer record on an ibby gio and a pod farm. Why must I wake up every day GASing for a Mayones or a strandberg or some other ridiculously expensive guitar and nuke my bank account on a monthly basis? How do you magnificent people prevent yourselves from excessive gear acquisition? 

and why is everything related to musical gear centered around marketing? youtube music channels lately are almost completely gear promotion and barely anything about writing or actual musical content. :/


----------



## sezna

^^ bostjan, reading that convo made my blood boil.


----------



## MFB

sezna said:


> and why is everything related to musical gear centered around marketing? youtube music channels lately are almost completely gear promotion and barely anything about writing or actual musical content. :/



Because big brands now that new gear is a commodity and not a necessity, and because everyone's competing for your $$$, they have to be marketing all the time in all the places. Realistically, for say a pedalboard - you need a tuner, boost, reverb, and that covers the main ones, with stuff like phaser, wah, delay, etc being for flair. Now look at how many variation of those same 6 pedals there are. If you buy one brand's, that means there are X amount of other ones not moving and sitting there collecting dust on a shelf taking up inventory and costing someone money.

It's all about moving product because the musical world has FAR more options than it really needs


----------



## TedEH

Got a bit of a story- not sure if this goes under 'mad' or 'sad', but there's definitely elements of both:

So I had a show on Saturday, on the Quebec side, that didn't have a great turnout. I can live with that. A gear-sharing conversation had been started and guitar cabs were being covered, so my plan was to roll in with just my guitar and V:25 lunchbox amp, and basically have zero real gear issues. On the day of the show they still hadn't decided who was going to bring a bass cab- apparently, out of the four bands, none of them owned any decent bass gear other than us, and our other guitarist was already bringing a guitar cab out for everyone. So somehow, I got roped into bringing my bass cab for everyone, despite not playing bass at this show. The show went ok, in terms of our performance. Monitors had vocals only in them, so we made a bunch of mistakes but I don't think anyone noticed or cared. On the way back, I convinced the actual bassist in our band to come back and help me carry the cab back up the stairs, since it lives on the second floor usually.

Here's where things go from meh to terrible- I got home first and figured I'd preemptively remove the cab from my SUV so that when the other guy arrived, we'd just have to tackle the stair quickly then he could go home. I've done the whole deal, stairs included, without help before, so I wasn't worried about it. This is an 8x8 cab, with a couple of wheels so you can cart it around. I managed to slide the cab out so that the wheels touched the ground, but instead of standing it up, the wheels kept going, and the rest of the cab landed flat on my right foot. So I jumped, and screamed a bit, and punched the side of the car. Buddy showed up and we finished loading the cab in, and I managed to park the car back in it's usual spot, but clearly I had done some damage.

I text my sister, since she's used to dealing with broken bones (long story short, my niece has brittle bone syndrome), and I'm told I can probably wait since the doc probably won't do much, and it's 1am. I try to get some sleep, but by 4am, the pain is super piercing and I can't sleep through it, so I call my parents for a ride to the emergency room. X-rays are taken, and the first thing the doc says when he comes back is "yeah, you did a number on that thing". The short of it is, after a bunch of xrays, a lot of waiting, two doctors and an intern, I'm basically given a bunch of morphine and sent home. The one bone that should be the end of my big toe was broken into three pieces, and there's a small fragment broken off the knuckle. No surgery needed, just need to let it heal, but it means no driving, and very little walking for the next few weeks. I can walk if I only put weight on the outer side of my foot but it's awkward. I could probably drive this way, but it would be super dangerous so I'm not going to do that.

Tomorrow is going to be a huge challenge - we're opening for Weedeater, and I don't want to cancel the show. I've got a guy who's basically going to do all the driving, lifting, setup, etc. for me, and I'm just going to show up, bring something to sit on stage, then probably go home immediately after the set. It's gonna be.... something....


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Got a bit of a story- ....



Man, no good deed goes unpunished I guess  Best of luck with the show still.

My thing to be mad about is a bit more general...
When the kids finally sleep (I've been putting them to sleep almost exclusively for the last 6 months or so), I park my ass on the couch next to the wife. And she sleeps! Every fucking evening.

Lately she has also insisted on watching Sex and the City and Cold Feet which are on right after one another at ten, and she sleeps. If I change channel, she opens her eyes and complains that her show isn't on. I put it back on, and she sleeps again. If I try to cuddle, she gets pissed of and tells me to let her sleep. Then I tell her to go to bed, she gets really annoyed but still keeps sleeping. Then after midnight, after reminding her several times, she finally comes to bed with me.

I guess it's a quite silly thing to be mad about, but it's driving me crazy  I don't even mind watching shows I don't like, but I need my cuddling time back.


----------



## avinu

I hate trying to find a vocalist. It's way too fvcking hard. You would think the internet would make things easier...huff.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Best of luck with the show


Thanks. Todaaaaay is the day. I'm mildly worried that it'll be hard to keep people away from my foot, but we'll see how it goes... :S


----------



## sezna

My friend is not from the states (from asia) and her knowledge of the systems we have in place like car insurance is not tip top. As students, none of us can afford very good car insurance, either. Someone hit her car (that she worked and saved up for) in the parking lot last night and didn't leave a note. Bumper came clean off. Not covered. I get the crying phone call during my lunch break.

Spent all day after work yesterday parts hunting and learning how to install a bumper on a Prius, and we are ordering the parts today. I was mad about the idiot who hit her and ran, but the amount of nice people I encountered throughout the day offering to help in various ways made me slightly less angry (the dealership gave me a list of the parts and recommended some third party retailers since their service is so expensive). But still. People suck.


----------



## MFB

sezna said:


> My friend is not from the states (from asia) and her knowledge of the systems we have in place like car insurance is not tip top. As students, none of us can afford very good car insurance, either. Someone hit her car (that she worked and saved up for) in the parking lot last night and didn't leave a note. Bumper came clean off. Not covered. I get the crying phone call during my lunch break.
> 
> Spent all day after work yesterday parts hunting and learning how to install a bumper on a Prius, and we are ordering the parts today. I was mad about the idiot who hit her and ran, but the amount of nice people I encountered throughout the day offering to help in various ways made me slightly less angry (the dealership gave me a list of the parts and recommended some third party retailers since their service is so expensive). But still. People suck.



If it's in a parking lot, they should have cameras and someone who can pull up the footage to possibly pull a plate.


----------



## sezna

MFB said:


> If it's in a parking lot, they should have cameras and someone who can pull up the footage to possibly pull a plate.


We reported it to our university police but they are notorious for not acting. I was going to visit them after work today and tell them exactly which cameras to pull and when just so they actually do it. We have the time frame down to twenty minutes and there is only one road out of the lot.

It was in the morning so whoever it was, it was probably a student, so if we can see what kind of car it is we can actually probably find it around the school somewhere.

We just need the university police to actually do something.


----------



## MFB

sezna said:


> We reported it to our university police but they are notorious for not acting. I was going to visit them after work today and tell them exactly which cameras to pull and when just so they actually do it. We have the time frame down to twenty minutes and there is only one road out of the lot.
> 
> It was in the morning so whoever it was, it was probably a student, so if we can see what kind of car it is we can actually probably find it around the school somewhere.
> 
> We just need the university police to actually do something.



I would see if you can get a claim form from her insurance, bring it with you to the campus station and tell them you need that so you can finalize the form; guilt them into actually doing something, because now they're holding up a claim.


----------



## sezna

MFB said:


> I would see if you can get a claim form from her insurance, bring it with you to the campus station and tell them you need that so you can finalize the form; guilt them into actually doing something, because now they're holding up a claim.


Not a bad idea. thanks for the advice. Hopefully we can still get a claim form even if it isn't covered.


----------



## A-Branger

my "neighbour" its a small private parking lot for no idea what. One of the cars there has been firing its alarm (weird as a car with an alarm its pretty weird thing here in Australia, specially on the area I live in). So the alarm consist of *honk*--*honk*-- *honk*-- *honk*-- *honk*-- *honk*-- *honk*-- ..... for a couple of minutes, then shuts up for another couple of minutes of peace, then it starts off again

Lucky I have headphones but its slowly driving me mad. The awesome thing is that now the car is running out of battery lol, so its sounding softer and softer and funnier hahhaha


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Anyone that's in central California can commiserate; but we've been hit with a RIDICULOUS heatwave this week. It has literally been 30 degrees hotter every day this week than it was last week. I tried to prepare and treated / cased my guitars last week, but today sure as shit I pick up my Holcomb and find a nice little crack on the 15th fret. 

Mad doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## marcwormjim

Traded the Central Valley summers for Ohio winters; and am much happier for it. Everyone local thinks me nuts, but the grass is always greener. My sympathies and condolences. Don't let your dick canoe float too far away on that June river of ball sweat - You have July, August, September, and an October in the 90s to look forward to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Had a 5150II I thought I was unhappy with. 

Bought a Triple Recto because I thought I'd prefer it. 

After a few months, I tried my 5150II again.

I prefer it over the Triple Recto.


----------



## TedEH

^ Maybe what you don't like is somewhere else? Pickups? Cab?


----------



## bostjan

The 5150 is an iconic Hi-gain amplifier. The triple recto is a dark amp and also needs to be opened up to get a full tone, due to the shear power of the amp.

I love my dual recto, but sometimes I wish Mesa had made a single recto with similar options, just so I could push things a little closer to saturation without making everyone's ears bleed in the process.


----------



## TedEH

^ At a recent jam, the other guitarist insisted on cranking the bajeezus out of his triple since he's made the realization that it sounds better the louder it gets, and I had to crank my amp louder than I've ever had it to keep up. To make things worse, I had to sit down because my foot is currently broken, which put me that much closer to ear-level with the cabs, and it's a tiny basement room to begin with. All I could hear was HIGH GAIN and a little bit of snare+cymbals cutting through. Wasn't super pleased.

Edit: I guess "cranking the bajeezus" on a triple means anything higher than a "1" or whatever it shows on that dial.  Sweet jebus those things are loud.


----------



## MikeH

I just missed Eyehategod and Negative Approach in San Antonio because I'm deployed to Afghanistan.


----------



## Mathemagician

People just aren't accepting of Taylor Swift ushering in a new generation of guitar heroes. It hurts.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Finally decided to lurk through the Taylor Swift thread, and found it went exactly the direction I suspected it would. I hate it when I'm right.


----------



## squids

Science_Penguin said:


> Finally decided to lurk through the Taylor Swift thread, and found it went exactly the direction I suspected it would. I hate it when I'm right.


Ew. had to look after i saw this. i'm getting pretty tired of feminism. 

My grandfather was out walking his little yorkie dog, and a loose pitbull started walking over towards them. my grandpa picked up his dog and turned to go back home, and the pitbull pulled the little dog, by it's neck, out of his arms, and ran down the street with it, until someone kicked the pitbull which made it drop the dog. i was 30 minutes away but drove like a psycho to get there and take the dog to an emergency vet. during this time, i called animal control, which was CLOSED and wouldn't take voicemails but only fax reports (who has a fucking fax machine anymore). i then called animal control for the neighboring city who quickly agreed to help find the loose pitbull while i handled my family's dog. 
later on, animal control called me back after finding the dog, telling me that they had found it's owner and that the owner wanted to talk to me. i met up with the guy, who then proceeded to yell at me because now he had to put his dog down, and somehow this was my problem. i told him that if he didn't reimburse me for the emergency vet bills (which put me out around 3k), i would sue him for everything he owned (the pitbull had bitten my grandfather in the process of taking the dog). not only did he agree right away, but the rest of the communication i've had with him, he has shown no emotion about his dog. i'm pretty sure he was just training it for fighting, and nothing makes me angrier than someone that cares more about an "investment" than a "pet", but this whole situation has made me a pissed off mess all week.


----------



## Mathemagician

squids said:


> Ew. had to look after i saw this. i'm getting pretty tired of feminism.
> 
> My grandfather was out walking his little yorkie dog, and a loose pitbull started walking over towards them. my grandpa picked up his dog and turned to go back home, and the pitbull pulled the little dog, by it's neck, out of his arms, and ran down the street with it, until someone kicked the pitbull which made it drop the dog. i was 30 minutes away but drove like a psycho to get there and take the dog to an emergency vet. during this time, i called animal control, which was CLOSED and wouldn't take voicemails but only fax reports (who has a fucking fax machine anymore). i then called animal control for the neighboring city who quickly agreed to help find the loose pitbull while i handled my family's dog.
> later on, animal control called me back after finding the dog, telling me that they had found it's owner and that the owner wanted to talk to me. i met up with the guy, who then proceeded to yell at me because now he had to put his dog down, and somehow this was my problem. i told him that if he didn't reimburse me for the emergency vet bills (which put me out around 3k), i would sue him for everything he owned (the pitbull had bitten my grandfather in the process of taking the dog). not only did he agree right away, but the rest of the communication i've had with him, he has shown no emotion about his dog. i'm pretty sure he was just training it for fighting, and nothing makes me angrier than someone that cares more about an "investment" than a "pet", but this whole situation has made me a pissed off mess all week.



That sucks about your grandpas dog. And the pitbull owner sounds like a shit person tbh.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I'm fine with feminism. What I'm tired of is people doing it wrong and the subsequent backlash against them.

Just one more facet of modern politics that makes me want to shove my head in the sand... on the Gulf Coast... as close to the old BP oil rig as I can get...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

So I was in a lot of pain for the whole week because of a toothache from a broken tooth that got infected. Went to the dentist, got painkillers and antibiotics to fight the infection, got a rendez-vous to get the tooth pulled out next week. Everything was cool untill yestersay morning. I woke up with half of my face extremely bloated. I thought I had a bad reaction to the meds and went to see a doctor. It was painful as fuck. Turns out the antibiotics didn't do jack shit and the infection spread quickly through half of my face overnight. Got an emergency draining and I have to wear a automatic pump that injects me antibiotics in my arm twice a day. Can't play guitar and I am confined at home untill the doc says it's ok. 

At least I'm getting better and I'm not in pain anymore. My face turned mostly back to normal and I can eat again. I also get to take care of my friend's dogs while he's on a roadtrip. These buddies sure give me good company. Can't wait to play guitar again!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Man that sucks, dude. At least it seems to be cleaning up relatively quickly, if nothing else.
Reminds me of last year when I had mono for about a week before I got my antibiotics, only to find out that I was now suddenly incredibly allergic to cillins. Kind of reminds you that medical science is still not an exact science


----------



## NotDonVito

Because I'm stuck in the 7th circle of hell known as fast food.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

NotDonVito said:


> Because I'm stuck in the 7th circle of hell known as fast food.



We've all known that struggle dude; in fact it's pretty fresh in my mind. You have my sympathy.
It gets better though- no matter how awful it is, your next job will feel like a blessing from Djod. So I mean, you've got that to look forward to at least.


----------



## NotDonVito

Ordacleaphobia said:


> We've all known that struggle dude; in fact it's pretty fresh in my mind. You have my sympathy.
> It gets better though- no matter how awful it is, your next job will feel like a blessing from Djod. So I mean, you've got that to look forward to at least.


Thanks man, I know that shit will get better after I make some definite plans and stick to them. Praise Djod.


----------



## squids

NotDonVito said:


> Because I'm stuck in the 7th circle of hell known as fast food.


shit is tough man. i still make trips to taco bell on occasion, but i found trader joes helps a lot to get out of that habit haha.


----------



## vilk

In a building one block from my office there was an ammonia leak and explosion this morning. We get an automated call from the city about it but the dumb girl who answered hung up without listening to the information. I call up the police and fire dept and they both tell me to turn off the AC and close the windows and doors. I tell the VP. What does he say? "We're not a block from there." and does nothing, says we'll turn it off if we smell anything.

First of all: Yes, we are. Look at a fucking map, we're one fucking block away.
Second of all: Where did you get your fucking hazmat training? All the sudden you're an expert about exposure to gaseous poisons?

I mean, my eyes are not burning or anything like that, but so long as none of us are experts how about we just avoid gaseous poison just to be on the safe side? It's fucking disrespectful to care that little about the health of your workers.

A different co-worker went over the VP's head to the president, and the president responded immediately. But I know that the VP is going to have bad blood at me over it. Fucking retard asshole


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> In a building one block from my office there was an ammonia leak and explosion this morning. We get an automated call from the city about it but the dumb girl who answered hung up without listening to the information. I call up the police and fire dept and they both tell me to turn off the AC and close the windows and doors. I tell the VP. What does he say? "We're not a block from there." and does nothing, says we'll turn it off if we smell anything.
> 
> First of all: Yes, we are. Look at a fucking map, we're one fucking block away.
> Second of all: Where did you get your fucking hazmat training? All the sudden you're an expert about exposure to gaseous poisons?
> 
> I mean, my eyes are not burning or anything like that, but so long as none of us are experts how about we just avoid gaseous poison just to be on the safe side? It's fucking disrespectful to care that little about the health of your workers.
> 
> A different co-worker went over the VP's head to the president, and the president responded immediately. But I know that the VP is going to have bad blood at me over it. Fucking retard asshole


A) Holy shit, that sucks. Hope you and everyone in your office is alright.
B) Looks like they removed the swear filters on SSO.


----------



## ZXIIIT

My friend took her life on Saturday morning. She made awesome music, we made plans to collaborate on songs together, we shared some good times...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Zombie13 said:


> My friend took her life on Saturday morning. She made awesome music, we made plans to collaborate on songs together, we shared some good times...




Man... I'm so sorry. Just wanted to offer condolences.


----------



## ZXIIIT

High Plains Drifter said:


> Man... I'm so sorry. Just wanted to offer condolences.


Thank you.

Not sure how to edit posts anymore, but this track, "Today", was one of my favorites from her band.


----------



## Gravy Train

Zombie13 said:


> My friend took her life on Saturday morning. She made awesome music, we made plans to collaborate on songs together, we shared some good times...



I'm sorry to hear that man, my condolences..


----------



## Steinmetzify

Have a search running on eBay.....something popped up Saturday and I hit BIN immediately, since the price was half off new.

Saw the price was in GBP, but didn't think anything of it....turns out dude won't ship to the US. This shouldn't be a problem, as all I bought was a DL code for a software license/DL, but since he didn't list the US as a shipping destination, eBay won't let me pay him without an amended invoice, which dude won't send me as he's completely unresponsive to emails. I've sent two msgs and eBay has sent him one explaining the issue and nothing.

I called them this morning to try and resolve the problem, and they told me they can't really do anything until after the expected delivery date has passed, which is August 24 (?! REALLY?) except to tell me to keep trying to get in touch with him.

Kind of blows, really wanted this software for a project I'm working on....can do without it, but this would be so much easier WITH it, and I can't just shrug off my commitment to this guy and go buy it elsewhere, so I'm stuck sitting here without it until the end of next month. Irked. If you're going to sell something on eBay, why be completely unresponsive to a buyer? I guess the bright side is that if I DID pay him and then sat here for 3 days with no product I'd be outright PISSED instead of mildly annoyed....


----------



## schwiz

I'm so fking sick of being given a butter knife to bring to a gun fight at work.


----------



## Steinmetzify

My woman....she's leaving for a girl trip to Egypt. I'm stoked for her, I really am. I'm paying for it, that's how stoked I am.

But three weeks about what she's gonna pack? Seriously? Please shut the fuck up. I'll be glad to listen to ALL of your stories about the exotic country you went to when you get back, but talking to me about all the shit you're undecided about taking?

SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH.

Shush.


----------



## Demiurge

steinmetzify said:


> But three weeks about what she's gonna pack? Seriously? Please shut the fuck up. I'll be glad to listen to ALL of your stories about the exotic country you went to when you get back, but talking to me about all the shit you're undecided about taking?



My wife travels for work every week yet is flummoxed by the extended-trip packing process.

"I don't know what to pack for my industry conference in [warmer/nicer/more intesting locale]! This is stressful!"

"Oh yes, honey. Why do bad things happen to good people?"


----------



## Steinmetzify

I was working on an orchestral piece for a friend....had like 6 tracks done and spent about two hours on it and Reaper froze and force closed. Forgot to save.

Buncha crap....hey Reaper! You're a


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> I was working on an orchestral piece for a friend....had like 6 tracks done and spent about two hours on it and Reaper froze and force closed. Forgot to save.
> 
> Buncha crap....hey Reaper! You're a


Get into the habbit of just every 2minutes or whatever hitting Cltr+s

I spam that repeatedly now when using Reaper to ensure I dont have this issue.
I too have lost entire sessions where I was so busy nailing sounds and post production work I forgot to save. Disgusting when its all lost.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My gaming PC has been boxed up for the last 2 months and it's killing me. I gotta make my desk soon to set it up. One day I'll have her set up again...one day....

And don't even ask when the last time I picked up a guitar was. Fuck responsibility.


----------



## lewis

BlackMastodon said:


> My gaming PC has been boxed up for the last 2 months and it's killing me. I gotta make my desk soon to set it up. One day I'll have her set up again...one day....
> 
> And don't even ask *when the last time I picked up a guitar was. Fuck responsibility*.


been in a similar situation myself lately.
My band has been struggling to actually have the time between us to hit a practice up (been a few weeks now without one) and in that time ive been real busy landscaping my garden. Picked my guitar up for the first time in those weeks yesterday. Felt good but was not particularly productive regarding writing. Just noodled for 2 hours then stopped.


----------



## BlackMastodon

lewis said:


> been in a similar situation myself lately.
> My band has been struggling to actually have the time between us to hit a practice up (been a few weeks now without one) and in that time ive been real busy landscaping my garden. Picked my guitar up for the first time in those weeks yesterday. Felt good but was not particularly productive regarding writing. Just noodled for 2 hours then stopped.


Yeaaaaah I'm talking months, and realistically over a year since I've had any sort of productive playing.


----------



## lewis

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeaaaaah I'm talking months, and realistically over a year since I've had any sort of productive playing.


longest I ever went was like 5 months and that was brutal........
how have you managed over a year  must be hell


----------



## Asrial

My PC is dying (mix between boot drive SSD, and MOBO/CPU dicking around), and it's going to suck replacing it financially.

Also, band wants us to cover "The Boys Are Back In Town" by Thin Lizzy, and for the past month I've tried practicing it, but BY GOLLY GEE FADUCKING GOD the bass is annoying, both to learn (what the fuck is wrong with the chord progression plus the bass carrying the melody?!) and to play (dotted rhythms that are fucking erratic, plus bloody impossible to practice with studio version because it was recorded back when granny was babby and proper pitch was a myth). Plus everyone just goes "just follow the chords!"... Well fuck, what do you want me to do for the melody and the rest of the song?! I can play Metallica and Tesseract no problem, but this song is going to be the bane of my existence.


----------



## TedEH

I bought a second-hand neo bass cab a while back because I wanted something lighter than what I was previously using. Finally got to try it in a band setting, and I think I fried a speaker on it already. Looked a little closer and I think the guy I got it from had replaced a speaker in it already.... one of the cones is a different color than the others, but not the one that's making crackly noises. Gonna have to take it apart and investigate farther.


----------



## MFB

Did both my ankle tattoos last night, and now I can barely walk. Slept in my power recliner just so I don't rub them together, and luckily it worked. I knew these days would be tough, but this is not what I expected.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I bought a second-hand neo bass cab a while back because I wanted something lighter than what I was previously using.



Not trying to risk annihilating your foot again, huh?


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Not trying to risk annihilating your foot again, huh?


Exactly! Instead I seem to have annihilated one of the speakers. I'm not sure if I should try to order another one from GK (maybe two since it looks like there's one random not-quite-matched speaker in there, but it's not the fried one), or try to replace them all with something a little better. I've seen arguments online though that you can't just replace out speakers without doing a bunch of math/research but I dunno how true that is.


----------



## Gravy Train

My parents are extremely unhappy with each other and it's making them miserable. My mom said she would get a divorce if she had the money. It's very frustrating and depressing because neither of them are happy, but neither of them will bring it up and sit down and try to resolve this (i.e. therapy, separating). They never really talk unless something important has come up or something is wrong within the family.

I feel pretty crappy over the whole thing and I know my four brothers feel the same. Sucks.


----------



## Leberbs

I show up to work like any other day. Everything "seems" to be normal - boss dispatches us out on a project, we get in our vans, hit the gas station for fuel and food, and off we go.
Well, my helper and I get to the site and wait for the owner to unlock the joint. We thank him and start unpacking our tools and material. It isn't uncommon for some things to fall off a shelf or material to slide around the floor during transport, but something was off the second I opened the side door...

Most things in the van belong to the company - I have no control if the boss tells another worker to grab tool XYZ out of it, but I usually get a heads up if that happens. Turns out this wasn't the case. Every power tool was taken out of its case and my duffel bag where I kept the hand tools was gone. We rolled back surveillance footage and there it was - some POS jumped the fence.

With my duffel bag on one shoulder, the thief tries the next 2 vans and hits the one with a broken lock. He sees duffel bag B with a similar set up - drills, bits, handtools, etc. Even though most other vehicles were unlocked, he couldn't carry anymore stuff at this point. He throws both bags over the back fence where street lights have no chance. Our surveillance system is set up to record on motion detection and it was too dark by the fence for the cameras to detect anything. So, the cameras stopped recording and we never see where he went.
He made off with at least $1k of tools. I had a bunch of personal tools in my van and thankfully they were untouched. I don't know why though.

Oh yea, today is my birthday. The most stressful birthday. Police reports, boss and owner kind of pissed at the whole situation. It sucked a little.

tl;dr - OP accidentally left his van unlocked. Thief jumped the fence and stole out of his and coworkers van.


----------



## Leberbs

MFB said:


> Did both my ankle tattoos last night, and now I can barely walk. Slept in my power recliner just so I don't rub them together, and luckily it worked. I knew these days would be tough, but this is not what I expected.



Pics?


----------



## USMarine75

USPS supposedly picked up a guitar I sold on Monday from the concierge desk at my apartment. USPS shows no record (says pre-shipment, label was created). The apartment has a locked mailroom, the desk is supposed to be manned 24-hours, and they have cameras. Except now they tell me the cameras don't work and they have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## MFB

Leberbs said:


> Pics?



Can't do an embed since it's Imgur, but the direct link: http://imgur.com/iNMPCEk


----------



## lewis

seeing just how easy the Racism card is banded around.

Online you will see any video of just 2 people having an argument, or 1 of the 2 being abit of a douche to the other and if it happens to include anyone who isnt white, its instantly racism.

I saw a video of a really rude woman complaining about what look like hispanic women who had cut in a line. She tells them off for line pushing and also says they likely are using tax payers money to buy the items.
Which is probably true seeing as how many cases of poorer foreign families moving to a better country and wanting financial help,
but then suddenly in the comments everyone was saying the woman was racist. Yet absolutely no mention of their skin colour etc entered into the argument.

Literally based on the womans gripes, they could have been bright blue and it would not have made any difference.

The idea of just throwing this Racist label around now is pathetic and actually really unfair now on any black or asian people who are GENUINELY on the receiving end of real racism on occasion. They must see some of this crap and just face palm.


----------



## marcwormjim

I am severely prejudiced toward the _eskimo people._


----------



## Steinmetzify

My wife's crazy cousin has returned back into our lives, even if just peripherally......we've worked really hard over the last 20 or so years to have nice things, a good life and populate it with people whose company we trust and really enjoy. 

The stuff I could tell you about this woman would make your hair stand on end...she's the worst user I've ever met, and this is coming from a recovering drug addict.

I had to take half a Xanax bar last night just to calm down and be able to sleep....the thought of this woman back in our lives gave me the worst anxiety and rage I've had in years. She's nothing but drama and I'm really not looking forward to dealing with it at ALL.


----------



## brutalwizard

I requested sat, sun, Monday off to catch Jason Richardson one night and plini, dmm another. This requires a 7+ hour drive to Portland. I was givin fri, sat, and Monday off. 

Do I just bail? I have been here 3 years and feel a bit shitty for leaving my second family understaffed 5/6 people on a sunday. But am unsure If i will have the opportunity to catch dmm again in my lifetime. And also hosing the group I was supposed to go up with on 1/3 extra the costs. 

Lolol I'm just sassy I even have to choose between the 2


----------



## lewis

So I just went to put Fifa 17 on to find it completely missing. I only took it out of the PS4 about 2 days ago to watch a Blu Ray. I specifically remembering putting the disc back in its case. But now it seems to have completely vanished.

What a joke.


----------



## StrmRidr

lewis said:


> So I just went to put Fifa 17 on to find it completely missing. I only took it out of the PS4 about 2 days ago to watch a Blu Ray. I specifically remembering putting the disc back in its case. But now it seems to have completely vanished.
> 
> What a joke.


It's in the Blu Ray case, I guarantee it.


----------



## lewis

StrmRidr said:


> It's in the Blu Ray case, I guarantee it.


No I mean I took Fifa 17 out of my ps4 and put it back in its Fifa 17 Ps4 case then put Avatar in my PS4 and watched it. Fast track to today and I eject Avatar and place that back in its case but suddenly Fifa 17, the disc, case, everything, has completely vanished.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not gonna say it's aliens but...


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Not gonna say it's aliens but...


man....
I think its more likely EA's new tactic. Force you to keep buying because their games disintegrate.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rofl...sounds like something they'd do.


----------



## SD83

Had my neighbour look after my cat, see that it's fed, because I couldn't make it home. She had done that before, always has been fine, but recently she somehow thought it would be a good idea to close all the doors and basically look the cat in corridor and bathroom. With the result of the cat taking a piss in the bathroom the last two times she did that. Told her twice to keep all the fucking doors open. Come home today, the house stinks like hell because that stupid woman shut all the doors and the cat basically wiped everything of all the shelves in the bathroom. Great. It`s not like I have to get up in 5 hours for another 16 hour shift. Or that two of the floor tiles are broken. Or that I don't even have a toothbrush left because mine lies in a mess of broken glass and other stuff... first world problems, fuck yes...


----------



## Kevcarnage

Gravy Train said:


> My parents are extremely unhappy with each other and it's making them miserable. My mom said she would get a divorce if she had the money. It's very frustrating and depressing because neither of them are happy, but neither of them will bring it up and sit down and try to resolve this (i.e. therapy, separating). They never really talk unless something important has come up or something is wrong within the family.
> 
> I feel pretty crappy over the whole thing and I know my four brothers feel the same. Sucks.


Try not to let their unhappiness with each other affect you. I'm sure no matter what happens they'll both always love you and your brothers. I know having a severed family can be hard. Looking at your friends with good loving families just make u wonder why you can't have that. But in reality you'll be a stronger person in the long run because of it. You'll learn how to put up with bullshit at a young age and i'm sure you will mature faster as well. Hopefully your parents stay together so your family can remain whole but always remember to stay strong. Stay hard working. Don't let negative emotions bring you down. I remember feeling like the Adult when my parents would fight. I promise you though, you'll be a very responsible adult for taking the role of an adult at a young age. My mom and dad split up when i was 16 and my mom doesn't even reply to my texts anymore lmao. Even though i'm hurt deep down, i just keep living my own life and focus on becoming the best person I can become. Life is hard but nothing ever stops for you so you always have to keep moving forward. best of luck to you


----------



## Gravy Train

Kevcarnage said:


> Try not to let their unhappiness with each other affect you. I'm sure no matter what happens they'll both always love you and your brothers. I know having a severed family can be hard. Looking at your friends with good loving families just make u wonder why you can't have that. But in reality you'll be a stronger person in the long run because of it. You'll learn how to put up with bullshit at a young age and i'm sure you will mature faster as well. Hopefully your parents stay together so your family can remain whole but always remember to stay strong. Stay hard working. Don't let negative emotions bring you down. I remember feeling like the Adult when my parents would fight. I promise you though, you'll be a very responsible adult for taking the role of an adult at a young age. My mom and dad split up when i was 16 and my mom doesn't even reply to my texts anymore lmao. Even though i'm hurt deep down, i just keep living my own life and focus on becoming the best person I can become. Life is hard but nothing ever stops for you so you always have to keep moving forward. best of luck to you



Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## chassless

lack of work. been sitting 2 months at home. bleh...


----------



## NotDonVito

My neighborhood is crazy. There was an arm ed stand off across the street yesterday morning, and I almost got jacked by 2 drug dealers the other night. Yeah, it's time to buy a motorcyle and move to the countryside.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

It should be a felony for bands to have long periods of silence at the end or beginning of a song in an album. Makes it annoying to listen to a mixed playlist, I don't know if my phone disconnected from the headset or what?... then finally come to find out it's just the song...


----------



## Mathemagician

A fucking hurricane is trying to deep dick my state. Kind of bullshit.


----------



## Kaura

Ughhhhhhh, finally got back my old guitar from pawn shop after playing with a broken 7-string missing a string for the past 6 months or so. So, I decided to change the strings but the screw thread on the saddle (on a floating bridge) went bad and now I can't screw the string block tight enough to hold the string. So now I have one 7-string missing a string and one 6-string missing a string. I swear to god to that I will never get another floating bridge. The tuning stability is a high price to pay for all this shit I've taken with these things over the years.


----------



## bostjan

I used to have a little ziplock bag full of string blocks and screws in my main guitar's case. It came in handy once or twice.


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> I used to have a little ziplock bag full of string blocks and screws in my main guitar's case. It came in handy once or twice.



Me too but the sad thing is that the problem isn't in the screw but in the actual saddle piece which is discontinued afaik so good luck for me trying to find a replacement.


----------



## bostjan

The little metal cube-ish piece? That's exactly the piece that I kept losing, too. The problem is that they are tiny and they blend into their surroundings more easily than screws.

I know it's no help to you at this juncture, but next time, I would recommend buying $15-20 worth of replacement parts right off the bat.

What type of bridge is it? Are you sure there are no replacements available anymore?

This is the problem with all of the brick and mortar music shops shutting down. In the 90's and early 00's, if you were missing a stupid little piece off of a guitar or drumset, or clarinet, whatever, you could almost always find it in a parts drawer at a local "mom&pop shop." Usually the shop would charge you a couple bucks and you were on your way. Nowadays, you have to look up the guitar by model number, figure out the date of manufacture, narrow it down to two different bridges, figure out which bridge, find the parts list, identify the part number, search for the part online, come up empty, do another search for similar replacement parts, post on a forum such as this, wait a few days or weeks to get a response from a guy who used to work at the factory, get the new replacement part number, scour the internet for a retailer, pay list price of $20 for the part plus $15 shipping and handling, wait 2-4 weeks for the part to ship from China, then repeat the process all over again when something unknown went wrong between steps 5 and 21...


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> The little metal cube-ish piece? That's exactly the piece that I kept losing, too. The problem is that they are tiny and they blend into their surroundings more easily than screws.



That's the piece that I'm missing from my Prestige RG which sucks because the Edge Zero bridge uses a different kind of block than all the other floating tremolos and it's also discontinued, afaik. But the piece I was talking is the same exact as in this pic:







I'm not 100% that it's discontinued but at least the newer versions of the guitar that I have (LTD M-400) uses a different kind of bridge. I have to go visit the guitar shop I bought the guitar from next week and hope that they can still order that piece which is actually funny because the same exact saddle that broke today wasn't even the original one. I already replaced the original one once before like 9 years ago.


----------



## NotDonVito

I got hot sauce in my eye today.


----------



## lewis

selling things, or at least trying to, is starting to piss me off.

Ive already lowered stuff to a stupidly low price and atm only have 1 bite on about 5 different things.
I have like £700+ worth of stuff up for sale so I want that cash yo.


----------



## Kaura

I'm actually laughing at this but I'm still pretty mad that this Friday I bought a pick that cost 6 euros a piece as it was supposed to last for months. Well, the tip hasn't wore off at all but after a few light pick scratches the sides are completely fugged. What a rip off. Actually I'm more mad that there's a guitar shop that doesn't sell Jazz III's.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> I'm actually laughing at this but I'm still pretty mad that this Friday I bought a pick that cost 6 euros a piece as it was supposed to last for months. Well, the tip hasn't wore off at all but after a few light pick scratches the sides are completely fugged. What a rip off. Actually I'm more mad that there's a guitar shop that doesn't sell Jazz III's.


"It's good deal bro, my cousin Vlad use for 6 months not one scratch!"


----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> That's the piece that I'm missing from my Prestige RG which sucks because the Edge Zero bridge uses a different kind of block than all the other floating tremolos and it's also discontinued, afaik. But the piece I was talking is the same exact as in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% that it's discontinued but at least the newer versions of the guitar that I have (LTD M-400) uses a different kind of bridge. I have to go visit the guitar shop I bought the guitar from next week and hope that they can still order that piece which is actually funny because the same exact saddle that broke today wasn't even the original one. I already replaced the original one once before like 9 years ago.



https://www.guitarparts.co.nz/floyd...pro-licensed-floyd-rose-low-saddle-black.html

Says they're in stock here.


----------



## Mathemagician

I'm trying to decide between a budget 6 string hard tail or a budget laptop to replace my $300 2012 Acer. It has survived my wife spilling wine and champagne on separate occasions on the keyboard.

But I really wanna play songs in E and drop D on the same guitar.

First world problems.


----------



## stevexc

IT'S THE MIDDLE OF SEPTEMBER WHAT THE BALLS.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spit juice all over my phone @stevexc


----------



## Mathemagician

Where the fuck do you live?


----------



## marcwormjim

Mathemagician said:


> Where the fuck do you live?



I'm what you would call an internet detective, of sorts: And my guess - Just off the top of the ol' noggin, granted - Is Alberta. Which is in the Canada area. North America (former Pangea). Could be Edmonton, too. Snowy part of town.


----------



## lewis

stevexc said:


> IT'S THE MIDDLE OF SEPTEMBER WHAT THE BALLS.


firstly hahahah

secondly, at least its scenic haha. What temps are you dealing with?


----------



## stevexc

lewis said:


> firstly hahahah
> 
> secondly, at least its scenic haha. What temps are you dealing with?


5-10C, so it didn't stick fortunately.


----------



## lewis

For GOD SAKESSS...My in-laws are such bellends.


----------



## bostjan

I'm angry that there is not enough time in the day to do the things I feel need to be done, and lately, I feel like I'm doing everything all alone.


----------



## TedEH

^ I kinda hear ya on that one.
I feel a lot lately like in order to see anything through to completeness, I need to put everything else aside, just cause there's not enough time to focus on everything. But just relaxing and enjoying myself is another thing that needs to be focused on that pushes more things aside.


----------



## Tyler

Im mad that its 90 degrees when its fall already. Wheres the hoodie weather at though?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

One of my best friends wants me to put in a referral for him where I work. Innocent enough, right? No... He worked here last year and pointed out going to concert and being "sick" all the time. He had a job lined up after that, but due to his temper, he threw a Julian Date labeler on the ground within the threshold of his probation, so he was terminated. After that he sifted through several jobs, all the while doing stupid shit like spending money on alcohol and not paying his bills or spending his last dollar on this girl he's been chasing who won't have him and uses him for shit her boyfriend should be doing.

Not long ago, he was hired on by a temp service for the job that I want and have been trying to get since I've worked here, what does he do? Quits and goes to another job, decides that he doesn't want that one and he wants to come back here.

I've referred a person before, but they're at work damn near every single day and have not pulled the shit my friend has. I honestly feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know what's going to happen if I refer him, and I know what'll happen if I don't. There's a big part of them that's telling me not to refer him and if he gets pissed about and petty (he likes to post his little spouts on social media) to let him be and just not deal with him.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

One of my best friends wants me to put in a referral for him where I work. Innocent enough, right? No... He worked here last year and pointed out going to concert and being "sick" all the time. He had a job lined up after that, but due to his temper, he threw a Julian Date labeler on the ground within the threshold of his probation, so he was terminated. After that he sifted through several jobs, all the while doing stupid shit like spending money on alcohol and not paying his bills or spending his last dollar on this girl he's been chasing who won't have him and uses him for shit her boyfriend should be doing.

Not long ago, he was hired on by a temp service for the job that I want and have been trying to get since I've worked here, what does he do? Quits and goes to another job, decides that he doesn't want that one and he wants to come back here.

I've referred a person before, but they're at work damn near every single day and have not pulled the shit my friend has. I honestly feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know what's going to happen if I refer him, and I know what'll happen if I don't. There's a big part of them that's telling me not to refer him and if he gets pissed about and petty (he likes to post his little spouts on social media) to let him be and just not deal with him.


----------



## bostjan

I've been in similar situations more than once before. Most likely, if you refer your friend and he ends up being a knob-head at work, and gets fired, your bosses will a) stop taking references from you and, less likely, b) stop considering you seriously. Either way, it's a big thing to ask. If I were you, I'd tell him flat out that I wouldn't refer him because he's going to get himself fired, and you are actually trying to hold it together.

There are other options, but all of those potentially end up worse that that one, in my opinion. Not that I'm good at this sort of thing.

Although, long long ago, I had some trepidation about referring a friend for a job and it actually ended up working out pretty well, in the long run. At least I was already promoted and entrenched in my new position a couple years before that person got fired, and none of the folks around at the time of hiring were still around at the end, so it's not likely anyone remembered the connection by then. Still, it was a risky move for me at the time. I would not do that again.


----------



## MikeH

Double ear infection and sinus infection. Shit is the worst.


----------



## lewis

when a 20 year olds make statements like
"Unpopular opinion: I really hate dream theater their music is boring"

but the second you say you think Beyonce is shit, the same person brands you ignorant, implies you have an immature mentality and cant see the hypocrisy in the whole situation....?


----------



## Demiurge

lewis said:


> when a 20 year olds make statements like
> "Unpopular opinion: I really hate dream theater their music is boring"
> 
> but the second you say you think Beyonce is shit, the same person brands you ignorant, implies you have an immature mentality and cant see the hypocrisy in the whole situation....?



Depends on who's saying it, but it's like some sort of contrarian ouroboros situation where one deems it edgy to defend pop music and to dismiss more 'serious' stuff. People should listen to what they like, but it's lame to make some sort of strange affectation out of their taste.


----------



## lewis

Demiurge said:


> Depends on who's saying it, but it's like some sort of contrarian ouroboros situation where one deems it edgy to defend pop music and to dismiss more 'serious' stuff. People should listen to what they like, but it's lame to make some sort of strange affectation out of their taste.


nail on the head.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

People that walk on freshly mopped floors. I know, I know, it'll get dirty again, but fuck at least grant some kind of buffer period. Immediately walking on it while it's still damp not only makes it look worse, but obviously shows no fucking consideration to the fact that I just mopped. At least wait till it dries. Swear to God, if I were to ever become President, people that do this shit and also those who put ketchup on steaks would actually find a valid reason to compare my Presidency to the dictatorship of Hitler.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

It took UPS four days to ship my purchase to a city that is 12 hours way from where it was picked up. The city in question is in the opposite direction of where I live and where it was picked up from. And considering I need this item to get my vehicle to pass inspection I'd really like to get it sometime this month.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I sheared off the screw to the hoop clamp on my pedals the other day somehow.
About a week after the cam started randomly coming off while playing. 
Piling on to the fact that the slave pedal had this obnoxious 'creak' to it since the day I bought it. I've just been stewing about it since I can't play drums anymore because no bass pedal. 

This is a DW8000, it's not a bargain bin pedal. I thought DW's stuff was supposed to be top notch. I kind of don't want to even bother fixing it (AGAIN) now and just get a set of Speed Cobras like people told me to in the first place. 

It's funny how I've had the complete opposite experience with my drum gear than I have with my guitar gear. With my guitar stuff, the moment I started buying nicer stuff, it was like a revelation. All the pieces started to fall into place. I had more fun, I sounded better, I played better, the gear felt higher quality and more sturdy, etc. In the drum dept though, f*ck man, I had a better time with my first kit that costed $300 _total_, pedals, cymbals, shells and all, than I do now with a multi-thousand dollar setup. Nothing feels better, most of it actually _*sounds*_ worse (although I'll pardon this, since I'm stuck with e-kits now), and even getting the stuff to stay together is a f*cking impossible mission. 

The worst part? I'm actually more of a drummer than a guitarist. 
Yet I find myself more compelled to build up my guitar rig and pick up guitar gear. People think I'm a guitar player that plays drums rather than a drummer that plays guitar. I LOVE playing drums but I'm seriously considering selling it all and giving it up because all it does is stress me out when it should be relaxing. Every time I sit down I just KNOW something isn't going to function properly.


----------



## bostjan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I sheared off the screw to the hoop clamp on my pedals the other day somehow.
> About a week after the cam started randomly coming off while playing.
> Piling on to the fact that the slave pedal had this obnoxious 'creak' to it since the day I bought it. I've just been stewing about it since I can't play drums anymore because no bass pedal.
> 
> This is a DW8000, it's not a bargain bin pedal. I thought DW's stuff was supposed to be top notch. I kind of don't want to even bother fixing it (AGAIN) now and just get a set of Speed Cobras like people told me to in the first place.
> 
> It's funny how I've had the complete opposite experience with my drum gear than I have with my guitar gear. With my guitar stuff, the moment I started buying nicer stuff, it was like a revelation. All the pieces started to fall into place. I had more fun, I sounded better, I played better, the gear felt higher quality and more sturdy, etc. In the drum dept though, f*ck man, I had a better time with my first kit that costed $300 _total_, pedals, cymbals, shells and all, than I do now with a multi-thousand dollar setup. Nothing feels better, most of it actually _*sounds*_ worse (although I'll pardon this, since I'm stuck with e-kits now), and even getting the stuff to stay together is a f*cking impossible mission.
> 
> The worst part? I'm actually more of a drummer than a guitarist.
> Yet I find myself more compelled to build up my guitar rig and pick up guitar gear. People think I'm a guitar player that plays drums rather than a drummer that plays guitar. I LOVE playing drums but I'm seriously considering selling it all and giving it up because all it does is stress me out when it should be relaxing. Every time I sit down I just KNOW something isn't going to function properly.



I've always used Tama pedals, but I have a DW snare stand and a hihat stand and those are two of the nicest stands I've ever bought, and they've held up for over a decade now.

I know what you mean, though, when something goes wrong, it seems like another half dozen things go wrong around it, for some inexplicable reason. For me, that was about two years ago on the drums, I went through a snare trap, a snare head, a snare stand (thankfully not the expensive one I had), a cymbal, a cymbal stand, and worst of all, a bunch of hardware on my double bass pedal, over the course of two weeks.

Right now it's happening with my automotive situation. The stereo stopped working in my car, the headlight control switch stopped working, something kept draining the battery, and two solenoids fried. Then, after fixing the wiring, I must've bumped into the headlights, because the bulb burned out, then, replacing the bulb, the bulb harness broke. I took the car to an automotive electrician to try to track down the short that's draining the battery and he doesn't think there is one... Meanwhile my wife's vehicle had to pass inspection with a tiny bit of rust on the chrome bumpers, and the diagnostic computer blew up, so I replaced the bumpers and took it to a guy for the computer and inspection, then it needed new brakes, then something got bent up somehow on the e-brake shoe, and the linkage for the brake handle came loose. Got that fixed and someone borrowing the truck hit a deer and wrecked the brand new bumper and bent the fender up into the wheel. I've spent probably $2k on repairs already and this is going to be another >$500, but still under my deductible - and it's all money that I don't have after a series of family emergencies this summer. FML.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

When it rains, it pours indeed. Sorry to hear about all of that.
I'll tolerate a lot of stuff and bottle up a lot of rage, but automotive troubles my ticket to the sun. Which is odd since my dad's owned a repair shop since he was my age, and my brother turned out to be a massive car / truck enthusiast. Yet I can't stand the thought of touching the things. 

That's rough man. If it's any consolation, I'm a lot less salty about a pedal that only costs a few hundred bucks now. Hopefully once you get all of this garbage out of the way you're good on that front for a solid couple years.


----------



## bostjan

Ordacleaphobia said:


> When it rains, it pours indeed. Sorry to hear about all of that.
> I'll tolerate a lot of stuff and bottle up a lot of rage, but automotive troubles my ticket to the sun. Which is odd since my dad's owned a repair shop since he was my age, and my brother turned out to be a massive car / truck enthusiast. Yet I can't stand the thought of touching the things.
> 
> That's rough man. If it's any consolation, I'm a lot less salty about a pedal that only costs a few hundred bucks now. Hopefully once you get all of this garbage out of the way you're good on that front for a solid couple years.



Thanks a lot!

Yeah, my car troubles are really a first world problem, though. A lot of people have much worse things to worry about.

I guess I was spoiled when I lived in Michigan near my parents, I had a lot less car trouble. My dad was also a mechanic, and I'd enlist him to help me when I needed new brakes or when my heater core plugged up...I always knew he was fixing stuff and not telling me about it when I left my car at his house. He was such a great guy. It was just a real wake-up call when I moved across the country and suddenly everything was going wrong with my vehicles, but this damn Chevy HHR I bought most recently really takes the cake. I'm approaching the point where the only original parts left of the car are the frame, body, and interior.


----------



## vilk

I just want to vent, don't know where else to do it. I'm not mad, but I couldn't find a why are you concerned about the state of your mental health thread. Let's see if I even post once I'm done writing

Feeling good isn't worth feeling bad, for me. The way that I experience feeling bad is many degrees more extreme than the way that I experience happiness. Idk, maybe that's normal for everyone? But the difference is that to me, the values don't match in the end, not even close. The positive value of feeling good isn't even remotely near the negative value of feeling bad, and I feel like through this I've built up some kind of deficit.

My life is objectively super good. I have my own apartment in a cool neighborhood, I'm happily married, I have a good relationship with my friends and family, and I basically do whatever I want whenever I want. I'm employed making salary+benefits. My parents and inlaws help a little with finances so that my wife and I are able to live slightly above our actual means. I should be a happier person. I understand that happiness is a choice, but even when I choose to be happy about the good things in life, the moment that there's a bad thing all good things are instantly crushed. My immediate response to every bad thing, no matter how small, is that it'd be better to be dead. I wouldn't have to deal with the bad things if I were dead. I wouldn't have to wake up, I wouldn't have to do anything at all, not even think. I wouldn't miss those good things that I can barely bring myself to notice. I get caught in this track of thinking, and it only seems more and more appealing. Actually, the only downside I can think of is the negative effect it would have on my loved ones. But obviously I wouldn't even have the capacity to know about those negative effects if I were dead, thus they're not really a problem. I feel like I'm practically talking myself into it... but really, I'm making a pretty excellent sales pitch--at least to me. I always think it on bad days, but recently I even think it on good days, which is confusing to me.

I don't want to see a therapist because A) I think they'd tell me to take pills B) time money effort C) I don't have the balls to ever actually actually off myself, so I'm not really worried about it.

I know that this might sound crazy to some of you, but somehow I think that a huge source of the stress and anxiety that permeates all areas of my life comes from driving in rush hour. It makes me so upset every day that as soon as I walk in the door the only thing I want is to intoxicate myself to take my brain off the hook, and I usually can't even enjoy my dinner because I'm thinking about cars. I can't focus on anything my wife says. I'm trying desperately to look at the TV so that I can turn it (my head) off. But I am I just blaming rush hour? Is it just a scapegoat? I can't know.

I wonder if I could be happy if I just flipped burgers at the Charcoal Delight 2 blocks from my place. But I'll never find out, because I could never let myself risk the financial instability. Also it seems likely that I'm only fooling myself--it's just another _grass is greener on the other side_. Even if my job was different, even if it were 'perfect for me' despite that I have no idea what that is, I'm not sure that I truly believe that could help the way that I grossly overreact (internally or otherwise) to bad anything.

If I could have any life I wanted, any life at all, I think I'd just marathon TNG and then jump off a building

Is it the result of having things _too_ easy?


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> If I could have any life I wanted, any life at all, I think I'd just marathon TNG and then jump off a building


That whole thing reads to me as a "seek some help" situation. Take a vacation, see a therapist, something. Anything except for nothing (or dying, don't die). I mean, I go through some pretty regular (as in frequent) "my life should be objectively pretty great but I still feel like sh*t" moments but I can usually identify the cause or just push through it. If you can't identify a cause or just get through it, then what other option is there than to get help? If you don't want to take pills then don't. Nobody will force you to. I've never spoken to a therapist, but what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Ebony

vilk said:


> My life is objectively super good.



There is no such thing. Things surely have an objective value, but the quality of your life is _entirely _subjective.



vilk said:


> Is it the result of having things _too_ easy?



No but it may be the result of having a life that is too composed, too constructed. Stagnation and repetition thru the formation of a "circle", in terms of how life is lived both physically and mentally is a symptom of the age we live in. Our bodies and minds are still designed for struggle and chaos with occasional interludes of peace, so when life becomes too placid our_ brains_ have to supply the madness and destruction even though we may have no use or desire for it. The key is the overcome it, something I believe cannot be done permanently but has to be done in small portions thru the entirety of life.

I will say this: If you feel like life is choking you but you're afraid of "ruining" what you have _now_ by taking a break from it (or some of it at least), I would advise you not to be.


----------



## MFB

New dresser I ordered was missing a piece of the framing for a drawer, but had duplicates of another type of framing. Now I have to haul it up to the UPS store and ship it back to them, and get my money back to buy a different one.

At least this one will be a known brand, I can't find shit about the other one anywhere.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My amp stopped working mid-practice, just turned off and won't turn back on. After I just got it fixed a few months back, I am not happy.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

vilk said:


> Also it seems likely that I'm only fooling myself--it's just another _grass is greener on the other side_. Even if my job was different, even if it were 'perfect for me' despite that I have no idea what that is, I'm not sure that I truly believe that could help the way that I grossly overreact (internally or otherwise) to bad anything.



This is the key part of your post.
I identify with a lot of what you said, as I tend to be a bit of a self-defeater, that is cursed with just enough awareness to know I'm being ridiculous also. What I've found is that it is _impossible_ to avoid this type of thinking, and you'd do well to remind yourself of this before you do something you regret. For a lot of people in the world nothing will ever be enough because once we have it, it either loses it's allure, or we discover some hidden cost. Poor people think 'if only I were rich, I wouldn't have a worry in the world,' while rich people think 'if only I weren't so bloody rich, I could find purpose in my life,' for example. Keeping your brain in check here is super important, because although you won't notice any improvements, you'll definitely prevent any drastic dips in quality of life.
I'm not saying never change anything, I'm just saying that before you make any drastic decisions pertaining to anything significant, take a step back, remove your emotions, and look at it from the perspective of a cold and calculating third party. You'll thank yourself for it down the line.

So would burger squad be where it's at?
Probably not.
Because let me tell you, as someone who worked in food service, it's about as stressful of a job as you can imagine. For someone like me who generally can't stand people and their bullshit, anyway, which seems to be the case here. So really, although the idea of the monotony, lack of a commute, and low expectations sounds appealing, you're really just trading it for rushed orders, out of touch supervisors, picky customers, and over-demanding patrons. And yeah, once I got off work, I wanted to just get blasted because I was so worked up and pissed off I thought I was going to put a hole in my wall. Thank god my gf at the time was a saint.

What it sounds like to me is that you need to find something to keep you positive. It sounds to me like there is one aspect of your life that is just not properly fulfilled at the moment and until you identify it and resolve it you're going to have to deal with this stress. For me, it was my pastimes. I spent too much time and money trying to be 'responsible' and 'proper,' trying to bend over backwards for people in my life that didn't appreciate it, that I didn't have the means or time to indulge myself in my music, or my PC. After restructuring things to permit for that, I've become a lot less angry and depressed. No time to be when you're always shopping for gear t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶u̶s̶u̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶a̶f̶f̶o̶r̶d̶.

And it's not like it's going to make all of the other stuff not piss you off, I'm just saying maybe it won't make it seem like the end of the world every time. If you're too busy being excited or happy about something, you can only get so mad about other stuff, right? If I'm mentally doing the math over and over to try and figure out how I can afford that dual rectifier, I'm probably not going to be as focused at the prissy soccer mom in the minivan that just cut me off at 85mph in a 35mph zone.
Long af and it probably should have just been a PM but whatever.

tl;dr is distract yourself, I guess.



BrailleDecibel said:


> My amp stopped working mid-practice, just turned off and won't turn back on. After I just got it fixed a few months back, I am not happy.



Man that's bullshit. I hate it when things break like that.
No rhyme or reason. Just broke. You don't get to know why. You don't get to know what caused it. You don't even get the satisfaction of deliberately breaking it. It's just broke.


----------



## TedEH

I got home late last night and tried to open my front door - broke the lock instead of opening it. When I tried to call the landlord, I had to argue with them to get them to send someone with a new knob, cause they supposedly couldn't prove that I lived there. Was already having a bad week, but being up till some stupid hour of the morning fixing the front door hasn't made it any better.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Keep forgetting to bring my selfie stick to conventions


----------



## noise in my mind

Some fucker stole a ton of money from me....


----------



## bostjan

noise in my mind said:


> Some fucker stole a ton of money from me....


Did you call the police yet?!

Happened to me last year. Getting the police involved earlier (I idiotically waited until later the same day to call, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 hours) probably would have saved me a large amount of headache.


----------



## noise in my mind

Yes, my lawyer is now involved. The process has been going on all summer and continues. It's the worst. I am not sure how much longer I can afford my lawyer for civil etc. I might just drop things all together and just take the lose. I am very angry, but I am trying to move forward. I really don't want this process to become my "life."


----------



## bostjan

For me, the process took about ten months, and then I got 90% of my money back. During the interim, I had severe financial problems as a result, which cost me a lot of money in other unexpected ways, but there was finally light at the end of the tunnel. I hope your luck is at least as good or better than mine.


----------



## iamaom

I'm fiddling with a hardcore punk concept album. First song is going great, everything is just flowing from my fingers and I'm putting it in tuxguitar. Time for a break down, sounds bad ass. Go back a day later and listen to it. Something is off. Listen to break down a few more times. It's the main theme from the Nutshack...


----------



## pondman

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^  I don't know what it is about youtube, I mean I love the site, but somehow it manages to attract the biggest assholes on the planet and they always have something to say.
> 
> 
> 
> You won an argument with a woman?! You're my hero.


Bad router accident, waiting for surgery


----------



## Zender

Ikea does not sell the "Rast" nightstand in my country. And I don't want to use a Lack as 19 inch rack.... damn them.


----------



## pondman

Had a bad router accident yesterday, cut-through the nerves, bones and tendons on the back of my hand. Waiting for the surgeon to arrive to jjoin things back together. Could have been worse.


----------



## naw38

pondman said:


> Had a bad router accident yesterday, cut-through the nerves, bones and tendons on the back of my hand. Waiting for the surgeon to arrive to jjoin things back together. Could have been worse.



That’s shitty, man. Don’t try to move your hand at all before surgery, the doctors kept telling me to try and move it after I had a kitchen accident, turns out that pushed the tendons further back and they had to cut further down my hand to retrieve them. 

Also, if they give you exercises to do, keep doing them. Cause heavy scarring sucks on your joints.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

pondman said:


> Had a bad router accident yesterday, cut-through the nerves, bones and tendons on the back of my hand. Waiting for the surgeon to arrive to jjoin things back together. Could have been worse.



Oh man that sucks. That's like one of my worst fears in the shop. I hope you make a full recovery and are able to get back to building, playing, everything else... keep us updated.


----------



## pondman

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Oh man that sucks. That's like one of my worst fears in the shop. I hope you make a full recovery and are able to get back to building, playing, everything else... keep us updated.


Worst thing is that they told me to get here at seven this morning and it's now twelve thirty and I'm still waiting for surgery.


----------



## TedEH

First thing I did when I got to the office this morning was drop my unopened coffee all over the carpet. I was mad, but they gave me a new coffee for free.

@pond good luck with the surgery - I can't imagine a worse thing to injure than your hands.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Pondman- Sincerely hope that surgery went well. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## BlackMastodon

pondman said:


> Had a bad router accident yesterday, cut-through the nerves, bones and tendons on the back of my hand. Waiting for the surgeon to arrive to jjoin things back together. Could have been worse.


Holy shit, really sorry to hear that Al! The luthiery forum here taught me to have a healthy amount of fear for routers and it's reasons like this that hammer that point home.  Here's hoping for the best out of your recovery, you're a really talented guy and it'd be a shame to lose any of your talents!


----------



## BMO

Guess I got a bit to get out and it’s probably nowhere near as bad as some other people’s woes. Firstly, I work a job that is now unscheduling me half the week due to their outdated machinery constantly breaking (jobs are tough to find in my area so finding a new one is a rough time). This next one might make me sound like a trust fund baby but I’m nowhere near that. Essentially my parents wanted to take on my community college debt when I flunked out 2-3ish years ago. Or so I thought. I just got a text today from my dad saying “your college bill is late again.” That was the first thing mentioned in 2-3 yrs since the day my mom said it was all taken care of and not to worry. I dread looking at whatever number it’s risen to but it’s probably absurdly high now because I have no idea how long it’s gone unpaid. Oh and having the man for a roomate is fun too. My mom divorced him and left, so I help pay the bills and keep him company since we both know an apartment is kind of a dumb expensive idea around here if the house is cheaper. But the guy likes to nitpick my life every day. If I leave a single piece of laundry lying somewhere or say his dog tears up something after escaping her cage while I’m asleep (I work nightshift and can’t take care of her as I need sleep during the day) it leads to a huge rant about how I’m a failure going nowhere in life who can’t keep things together. I have bad depression (which he’s in denial about even after an official diagnosis), so that isn’t the kinda stuff I like screamed in my face every other day before my shitty job. And if I tell him to shut up? He owns the house and throws me out for a few days to freeze in my Jeep until he begs me to come back. So many things stacked up on top of one another every day for a good couple years now. Fun.


----------



## BMO

Oh and forgot to mention my father pushes the navy on me whenever he can, because in his eyes it’s the only option for me and working fulltime while pursuing music is worthless to him, but once he’s drunk “He’s the best musician ever, every venue should give him a gig I believe in him so much and I’m ao proud.” Ugh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hey BMO- As the son of a drunk, a renter, a college drop-out, a "useless musician and artist", AND a Jeep owner ( lol) that suffers from depression... I can relate pretty well to this. 

Head up, brother. Hope some positive changes come about to at least offset some of this.


----------



## pondman

naw38 said:


> That’s shitty, man. Don’t try to move your hand at all before surgery, the doctors kept telling me to try and move it after I had a kitchen accident, turns out that pushed the tendons further back and they had to cut further down my hand to retrieve them.
> 
> Also, if they give you exercises to do, keep doing them. Cause heavy scarring sucks on your joints.





DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Oh man that sucks. That's like one of my worst fears in the shop. I hope you make a full recovery and are able to get back to building, playing, everything else... keep us updated.





TedEH said:


> First thing I did when I got to the office this morning was drop my unopened coffee all over the carpet. I was mad, but they gave me a new coffee for free.
> 
> @pond good luck with the surgery - I can't imagine a worse thing to injure than your hands.





High Plains Drifter said:


> Pondman- Sincerely hope that surgery went well. You're in my thoughts.





BlackMastodon said:


> Holy shit, really sorry to hear that Al! The luthiery forum here taught me to have a healthy amount of fear for routers and it's reasons like this that hammer that point home.  Here's hoping for the best out of your recovery, you're a really talented guy and it'd be a shame to lose any of your talents!



Cheers. Got the cast removed and the dressing changed.



001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s some DC villain level sutures right there. “Wanna know how I got these scars?” Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## IGC

BMO said:


> Oh and forgot to mention my father pushes the navy on me whenever he can, because in his eyes it’s the only option for me and working fulltime while pursuing music is worthless to him, but once he’s drunk “He’s the best musician ever, every venue should give him a gig I believe in him so much and I’m ao proud.” Ugh.



Hang in there man, my dad was a wierd drunk too, I can relate on feeling hopeless about pretty much everything in life. I tried lexapro, Prozak, Respiradol and they do work but for me they had untollerable physical side effects, but good mentally. Been trying to get into ZaZen Meditation lately ...i'm 40 and seems like hopeless has been the dominant theme to my life. But from time to time the moments when things turn your way do present themselves and life is worth it, so hang bro


----------



## marcwormjim

Ever try getting out of Cleveland?


----------



## bostjan

Holy crap, I go on radio silence for a few days and come back to see this!

Sincerely wish you a speedy recovery @pondman !


----------



## narad

Damn, likewise -- sorry to hear this.


----------



## kylendm

I'm mad at EA about Battlefront 2. Returned that shit.


----------



## TedEH

I made the stupid decision to preorder a Pixel 2 XL - when it finally got here yesterday, not only does it have the issues people complained about (I can live with a bit of a blue colour shift when the phone is viewed off axis, whataver) - but the screen is just plain defective. Random lines through it, a green glow emitted from the side, sometimes the bottom half of the screen flickers violently, etc. It's going back for sure. Debating whether or not I want to try my luck with a replacement or just give up and go back to my perfectly good old iPhone.


----------



## cwhitey2

I hate the CFO at my job. He's a CPA and thinks that makes him qualified to manage a production facility.


----------



## bpprox22

marcwormjim said:


> Ever try getting out of Cleveland?


I live there now... Moving back home ASAP. I'm not sure if it's just me not being a "city cat" or Cleveland but I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## bostjan

Wow, I loved staying in Cleveland. Maybe it's just much nicer to visit, or maybe it's because I grew up in Detroit, so every place I go, other than Detriot, seems like the garden of eden, by comparison. Although I honestly didn't like Indy too much- because it was like slightly warmer/hotter Detroit with a different local accent and no party stores, and the druggies were way more into meth and smack than crack and pcp. And more horse racing and less drag racing, but the same mount of NASCAR, ...okay, ... it was totally different but seemed just as scuzzy.

This year, I was starting to really hate living so far away from my extended family. St. Johnsbury is a really cool place to live... if you are wealthy and love outdoorsy stuff. I mean, the crime here is laughable compared to what I'm used to seeing. Maybe one or two murders a year in the entire region. A couple break-ins, and some vandalism. Living in Indianapolis, my next door neighbour got SWAT Team'd, a 14-year old kid was tazed on my front lawn, a car fire damaged one of the trees in our yard...and that was literally just the last few days before I moved away. In Detroit, it seemed like one in ten people I knew got shot at some point, usually fatally. Here, in rural Vermont, the worst thing happening is just that economic survival is set to hard mode. Everything here costs a fortune, though not on a level like Alaska, and job opportunities are scarce.

But why am I mad right now? I can't say specifically, in public, but I am ultra mad, and it's just because of life. I'm sure you can all relate. Some years life just throws only fast pitches and curve balls and you just can't score a hit, and for me, that's 2017. It's like I tried extra hard this year and life rewarded me by just totally, relentlessly, and mercilessly kicking my ass all year long. If 2017 was a poker hand for me, it'd be a ten-high nothing with a $1000 ante that I doubled down on. If 2017 was a dinner entree, it'd be a plate of shoe leather and thai hot chilis with a hidden hypodermic needle somewhere in it. If 2017 was a bottle of soda, it'd be a diet coke with a mentos hidden under the cap.  To kick it off, 2015 and 2016 had already been significantly below-average years for me, personally and professionally. 2014 wasn't too bad, but it wasn't easy, it was just a lot of hard work that ended up being somewhat rewarding. The thought that it's been three years since I had anything pay off at all in my life is pretty damned discouraging.

I'd like to stay optimistic that 2018 will be much better, and well, I kind of have to be, but I already know it's going to be challenging right off the bat.

Also, baseball puns make me mad, and I just used a bunch of them...FML.


----------



## Bodes

People at work who refuse to look over papers, then have the strongest opinion once the paper has been released, come out of the woodwork crying they could have done a better job...

Either put up when asked or shut up!


----------



## marcwormjim

bostjan said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concision



Bright side is, you’d never finish a suicide note. Let’s hope things can’t get worse; and suddenly 2018 is looking brighter than ever. In fact, any dire diagnoses you receive may have started growing in previous years - So don’t blame the current calendar page when it happens. There’s always room for optimism.


----------



## Kaura

Didn't get a ticket for an upcoming Iron Maiden/Killswitch Engage gig. And I was only minute late after the sale started. I mean, I could have got a seat but I'm not going to sit down if I'm going to see a metal band.


----------



## Church2224

Just got my brand new JEM 777 in Yellow and it has two cracks in the finish where the neck meets the body...Here is to hoping it turns out ok. The dealer is going to get Ibanez to warranty it.


----------



## bostjan

Back in 2011-2013, I fought really hard at work to get funding for a new product, based on a principle that I came up with by myself. I explained it to my boss the simplest way possible, and when he rejected it, I explained it to his boss and then to that guy's boss. The higher up the ladder, the more confident these guys were that the concept wouldn't work.

Enter 2017, and now the *exact same concept* is being developed by a consultant hired by one of the very same higher-ups who told me that the concept would never work. I've clashed with that particular guy a dozen times before, and this just seems like the final straw, now that he's trying to leech credit for my idea and doesn't even have the decency to involve me in any way in the grunt work to get it done, hiring a really expensive outside consulting firm to do something for which I laid the groundwork while I was studying at the university.


----------



## Daeniel

Would honestly like to punch my GF right now, she is acting like a total bi**h in the last months. Feeling like all the efforts I put into our relationship (we were living 800km away, now she moved to the UK to 1300km away) were just a waste of time. F*ck her.


----------



## bostjan

Might be best to mull it over for 24 hours, then come to the table with a carrot and a stick. There may be creative ways to work things out, and if not, then you might need to consider how much the relationship is really worth to the both of you - there's no sense in suffering for nothing.


----------



## Daeniel

Wise words. But the communication is not easy as we have seen each other three times in the past three months, and I already brought up the issue several times. I could not travel for a while as I got a new apartment, but her justification for moving from Italy to the UK was that she would have had more freedom of movement. Quite the opposite - connections are quite shit*y, expensive even if supposed to be low cost, and she does not prioritize even if she is the one that took some fuc*ed-up decisions. Well, let us see - thanks for listening to me venting!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My girl has been with this company for over 4 years now... training exclusively for a management position for the past 2 years. She has consistently brought to the table efficiency, dedication, enthusiasm, professionalism, ethics, an ability and willingness to adapt, to learn, to take initiative, to maintain open availability, to change directions when needed, etc, etc... continually proving to them, her abilities and devotion to the company. 

... Simply to find out yesterday that they are bringing in someone outside of the company to fill the position that she had been training for and assured of for so long. Now she's back to where she was 2 years ago after pouring her mind, muscle, heart, soul, sweat, and tears into this company. They strung her along and ultimately never even gave her the chance to prove herself as part of their management team. She is absolutely crushed right now and as much as I tend to look at things openly and critique her shortcomings, I have to say that she deserved better than this. I hurt so bad for her right now and am completely bitter towards the couple of heartless corporate fucks that have made this decision and subsequently taken all of this away from her.


----------



## MFB

Any companies around that do the same thing with a need for that position? I'd be giving the ol' bird and taking my work ethic to the competition after 2 years of stringing along.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This isn't something making me mad, it's just a small irritant. Actually at this point, it's an irrational hatred. Will people please learn to use the word "ironically" correctly? Not every fucking weird turn of events is ironic.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I agree, MFB. I've always tried to stress to her that these people aren't here to "be your friend"... that they exist to make a profit and to provide a service... nothing more/ nothing less. But with all of the effort that she's put into what was supposed to be her career, it's understandable that she feels genuinely jaded now. I've discussed with her, other opportunities that exist/ may exist here where we live and that she may very well have to focus her strength and commitment to another company entirely. This is one of those times that she is realizing how unfair things can be. It's a great deal for her to process atm so I've advised her to not act upon her emotions and to continue to retain her composure and professionalism but that she also possesses the right to ultimately share with them, her complete disgust and disagreement with the way that they have handled this whole thing. There were actually several higher-ups that had her back and highly recommended her for the position but corporate I guess, has other plans. We'll see. Thank you, man.


----------



## bostjan

I saw Tony Stark lick a nail once. I asked him why he was doing that, and he said "It's irony."


----------



## Mathemagician

High Plains Drifter said:


> My girl has been with this company for over 4 years now... training exclusively for a management position for the past 2 years. She has consistently brought to the table efficiency, dedication, enthusiasm, professionalism, ethics, an ability and willingness to adapt, to learn, to take initiative, to maintain open availability, to change directions when needed, etc, etc... continually proving to them, her abilities and devotion to the company.
> 
> ... Simply to find out yesterday that they are bringing in someone outside of the company to fill the position that she had been training for and assured of for so long. Now she's back to where she was 2 years ago after pouring her mind, muscle, heart, soul, sweat, and tears into this company. They strung her along and ultimately never even gave her the chance to prove herself as part of their management team. She is absolutely crushed right now and as much as I tend to look at things openly and critique her shortcomings, I have to say that she deserved better than this. I hurt so bad for her right now and am completely bitter towards the couple of heartless corporate fucks that have made this decision and subsequently taken all of this away from her.



Just some external/unbiased thoughts:

1) They do not “fear” her leaving. She may come off like a “team player/lifer” with no ambition to go wherever the money is highest. It’s a bullshit “go to” answer. Don’t fight this. It’s a waste of energy better spent looking for new employment. 

2) It’s a business decision as far as they’re concerned, since they are not concerned with her leaving, they “left her in her current role where she fits best” and hired someone else.

3) She needs to leave. Update the resume. Update linked in. Prepare for interviews by practicing being confident in bragging about her accomplishments/improvements to the firm. #’s and %’s are king. Number of people managed, number of projects/results of those successful projects.

4) Just be here for her. Keep doing what you’re doing in that regard.

5) She needs to leave. They WILL ask her to start teaching the new hire how things work/etc. she needs to leave before that happens. They will make her life miserable whether she helps or not.

6) They’ll try to guilt trip her when she puts in her notice. Prepare for that “we’ve put so much time into you, we’re hoping for a better opportunity for you, or the classic “we’ll XYZ JUST opened up”. They may offer a modest 3-10% raise to keep her. She’ll be let go within a year for “poor performance” after training up others in her responsibilities.

7) There is nothing that can/will be done by anyone, so don’t bother asking for a “meeting” or an opportunity to “express her feelings”. That tree exists for people to bark up because they’re afraid to leave the firm. She needs to find new work. 


It’s not personal, she just needs to find a new employer to move her career forward.


----------



## TedEH

This reminds me of a sort of catch-22 in employment and customer service that I was thinking/discussing about recently. There's a conflict in that when someone is good at their job (in customer service in particular), promoting them removes them from the place that they're being efficient at, which reduces the quality of work happening at that level.

I've worked in a bunch of call centers before and it always worked this way- the more you promote your best agents, the worse the quality of the center is overall, because you've taken the talented people out of the pool available for the front lines. You need to have people who are good at what they do at the lowest ranks, which unfortunately means not promoting people despite being good at their jobs. That, of course, leaves you with talented people at the bottom of the pile who feel like they aren't appreciated/rewarded for their work, so they either stop putting in the effort or leave.

I think that having a bit of an understanding of the challenges of customer service in large volumes leaves me hating it that much more on some level. It's terrible for the customer, it's terrible for the agents- large-volume customer service just strikes me as a losing situation for everyone.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Thing is, it shouldn't be a catch 22. No one should be punished and held back just because they're good at their jobs. That's like at my job whenever a person puts in a bid for another job, there's been times when their paperwork just magically "disappears." The way it needs to be looked at is: a.) this person won't be around forever anyways and we can't keep them from quitting or dying b.) we trained them to do the job, we can find another person to do the job.


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> Thing is, it shouldn't be a catch 22. No one should be punished and held back just because they're good at their jobs.



Ideally, sure, but the problem here is the association with lack of promotions and punishment. Not being promoted is not a punishment, without some other context to provide that connection. The problem becomes one of rewarding good work without changing positions (which lots of companies are not good at). If anything, people should be "held back" precisely *because* they're good at their jobs. That's where they're performing their best and providing the most value to the business. Maybe a structure of promotion-within-the-same-role can negate some of that. Maybe using a structure that doesn't rank people by their roles. Maybe we need a way to remove the association with role/rank and reward/punishment. I'm no expert in these things, so I don't have a solution for it, but it's absolutely a real catch-22, and something that I think a lot of the standard outsourced customer service kind of business handles poorly.

The goal of keeping employees in the place that they are of the most value to the company conflicts with using promotions as a reward for excelling in an existing position.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Yeah but promotions often mean a better lifestyle and better jobs. A person who wants to advance shouldn't be held back, especially when they're doing a tremendous job. It shouldn't be "well you're doing a good job, so stay here even if you want to do better and if you become demoralized by our decisions and start putting in poor work performances, that's your problem" No, fuck that. I can take what I know AND my work ethic to another company and guess what? You're STILL going to have to train another person.

Many people go above and beyond for their employer and no I'm not saying it's altruistic, but there are higher positions for a reason and when a person shows that they can do those positions and train for it and bust their ass only to be stiffed? Hell no.

Point is, it's better to get someone from inside the company who knows how the company works because when you don't, you have to train someone in a "more" important position. So there'll be training either way. Here's an example: We got a supervisor not long ago from another company and as a result, our department is going to hell for it. The last supervisor we had, they promoted from inside the company and our department was flourishing. And guess what? The less important position he came from? We trained someone to do the job.

If people don't have the opportunity to advance, why fucking try? If you're satisfied with your job, that's good. But if you want more and you're not able to do so because you're "too good" for your job, it's understandable why they might go somewhere else.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mathemagician said:


> Just some external/unbiased thoughts:
> 
> 1) They do not “fear” her leaving. She may come off like a “team player/lifer” with no ambition to go wherever the money is highest. It’s a bullshit “go to” answer. Don’t fight this. It’s a waste of energy better spent looking for new employment.
> 
> 2) It’s a business decision as far as they’re concerned, since they are not concerned with her leaving, they “left her in her current role where she fits best” and hired someone else.
> 
> 3) She needs to leave. Update the resume. Update linked in. Prepare for interviews by practicing being confident in bragging about her accomplishments/improvements to the firm. #’s and %’s are king. Number of people managed, number of projects/results of those successful projects.
> 
> 4) Just be here for her. Keep doing what you’re doing in that regard.
> 
> 5) She needs to leave. They WILL ask her to start teaching the new hire how things work/etc. she needs to leave before that happens. They will make her life miserable whether she helps or not.
> 
> 6) They’ll try to guilt trip her when she puts in her notice. Prepare for that “we’ve put so much time into you, we’re hoping for a better opportunity for you, or the classic “we’ll XYZ JUST opened up”. They may offer a modest 3-10% raise to keep her. She’ll be let go within a year for “poor performance” after training up others in her responsibilities.
> 
> 7) There is nothing that can/will be done by anyone, so don’t bother asking for a “meeting” or an opportunity to “express her feelings”. That tree exists for people to bark up because they’re afraid to leave the firm. She needs to find new work.
> 
> 
> It’s not personal, she just needs to find a new employer to move her career forward.



I actually told her first and foremost when she started going through the "grieving process" last night, that in regards to her "anger-phase" about this, that she essentially did not have anything to "threaten" them with. Threaten is not the correct word because she honestly is not at all a vindictive person in the least. But when she made a couple comments about how they might really regret losing her... I told her exactly what you mentioned... that if they are truly at this level of indifference towards her... towards her career, towards her hard work, etc... that her leaving would likely not be looked upon as a significant loss. I followed that up with the word "expendable" several times... so you know that I get it. You're right and I've been involved in careers and business for many many years so yes, I certainly get that and have tried [in a loving and supportive way] to emphasize/ reiterate to her, the points that you are making. 

I honestly can't thank you guys enough for the advice and support... I need it too sometimes.


----------



## Mathemagician

I have NEVER said thank you for a promotion. I have NEVER expressed “gratitude” in regards to my compensation, even in person ever.

They know I will leave if I have to. I outwork everyone and am constantly aware of where opportunities are.

I effectively make it clear that in exchange for paying me my firm has “first dibs” to promote me/raise my comp.

I cannot express this clearly enough, even if I like my bosses/team: fucking pay me.

I had to practically BEG my friend to shoot for the stars on a comp. request when he switched firms - and he did so. He got roughly a 27% increase for moving into a WAY better role.

They would have been HAPPY to offer him 8% if he’d asked for a 10-15% increase.

Like I’ve said: it’s not “personal” their job is to manage their teams and keep compensation as low as possible.

If you’re not getting raises/promotions then either 1) You’re genuinely bad and need to reassess your performance honestly or 2) Time to dip!

“Loyalty” has no rewards. Think about it, loyalty STILL had to be bought before that’s what a pension was for.

Now there is no pension, what the fuck is in it for you for staying?

It’s not hard to stand up for yourself, but you DO have to be willing to walk.

Edit: If my tone seems rude to anyone I apologize. But the only one looking out for your family is you, I feel badly in situations where others may not realize it/think their situation is “different”.


----------



## narad

My dad convinced me I should sell some bitcoin earlier this year :-/


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah but promotions often mean a better lifestyle and better jobs.[etc...]


Except, no, they don't. Promotions mean a change of role and responsibility, but all of the rest of that stuff comes from the culture of the company and how you feel about your role at work. I think you've missed my point that yes, this is how people (both as employees and employers) think of promotions, but it shoudln't be. It's a huge issue in entry level jobs where people have trouble feeling like they're appreciated unless they're a "manager" of some kind, but that thinking makes no sense. Being good at entry level tasks doesn't make one good at management tasks. Management is an entirely different skillset than what a person was usually hired for. The problem comes from calling the difference between those roles a "promotion". The problem is giving the manager a higher "rank" in the structure of the company. A manager is not a promotion or a boss, it's an entirely different role that takes a different kind of person. If someone is very good at their non-management role, that in no way speaks to how well they would do as a manager.

In most of the places I've worked that I would consider part of a "career" and not just any ol' rotating-door, entry level kind of job, a manager was a specific role to hire for, and not someone who was "promoted" from their other roles. But these are also jobs where everyone is hired for a specific purpose, not just to fill seats and meet certain stats. An engineer is hired because they're a good engineer. An artist is hired because they're a good artist. A manager is hired because they're good at managing people. None of those rank above or below anyone else, they simply serve their role. Doing a good job means raises, bonuses, etc. - not a change of job, because that makes no sense.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Except, yes they do, or otherwise why would people even bother with promotions? They're certainly not doing it just for the hell of it. I don't know where you're from, but where I work and in the surrounding areas, many people get promoted from coordinator to supervisor. Happens all the time and when they do, they get more benefits, better pay, more vacation etc...

I think you've missed MY point.


----------



## bostjan

Mathemagician said:


> “Loyalty” has no rewards. Think about it, loyalty STILL had to be bought before that’s what a pension was for.
> 
> Now there is no pension, what the fuck is in it for you for staying?



Amen!

No pension = you don't give a shit if I stick around, so you'd better make this job worthwhile in other ways.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ted, that mentality is fine for someone to have when hiring for a role. But its exactly why when people want to move up they should leave.

You will get pigeonholed.

That’s why it’s each individuals responsibility to not rely on your bosses to “reward” your work with a promotion. You have to make the opportunity/leave for the next step up.

Because once you’re seen as “an engineer” you need to get your current firm to pay for your MBA, and then start looking for managerial opportunities elsewhere.

If you’re a “lifer” at a firm the. You’re underpaid. There’s your loyalty.


----------



## Mathemagician

weird double post.


----------



## Demiurge

Businesses are typically run in a cold & logical manner: they are unsentimental and opportunistic.

Of course, that opportunistic quality often includes taking advantage of their employees' sentimentality. Employees might forego opportunities for the sake of loyalty, overextend themselves to be a "team player", and chase endless carrots-on-sticks as an ersatz version of ambition. The corner offices will gladly accept the extra efforts but will seldom feel obliged to give anything in return.


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> Except, yes they do


Ok, I'll give you that - I'm off as far as, yes, you're right, it does work that way. I don't think it should though. It's completely a context thing- In some fields, being something other than a manager is considered an inferior position - and I don't think it's a good system. The kind of work I do doesn't categorize people in that way, or at least my particular employer doesn't.



Mathemagician said:


> Ted, that mentality is fine for someone to have when hiring for a role. But its exactly why when people want to move up they should leave.


The problem here is that people feel like they have to be "moving up" (to an entirely different role) for their career to be advancing. I don't think that makes much sense. Being an engineer is not a path to becoming a manager, that doesn't make any sense. Advancing as an engineer means becoming a senior engineer- but still an engineer. If you have to change roles to feel important, then that's not a career, it's just another job. A manager is not just a superior engineer, and an engineer is not just an inferior manager. They are distinct roles that have little to no connection to eachother. I don't want to be a manager. If I wanted to "progress" into being a manager, then that's either a problem inherent to the company culture, or I'm on the wrong career path.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I'm not saying it's a good system, I'm saying that that is the way the system works now and if people want to advance instead of being stuck in their jobs, that opportunity should be there. Also, people should be able to pursue the career they want and it shouldn't be restricted by the title they have now. If someone trains to become something and they have the proper training and can prove they're efficient at the job, there is NO reason why they shouldn't be able to do it. 

Also, a hierarchy exists for a reason. A manager is above entry level because they're supposed to make decisions entry level can't make. If you made them mean the same as in same rank, the entry level person could just say "fuck off" any time they don't feel like doing something and since they're equal, the manager couldn't do the job they were assigned. Now apply that up on the ladder as high as you can go. Is a CEO the same as an entry level person? 

I should also bring up that people don't change roles to feel important. They change roles because of what I mentioned before, more benefits and such.


----------



## Mathemagician

For me, when it comes to my career - I ONLY work to provide for my family. I will absolutely move into a different role for more money. It’s why I’m a workaholic. I went from assistant to portfolio manager in 5 years. 

Fuck anyone that thinks I went to college to bind presentations. 

Like many people my “career” is only an avenue towards more money for my family. I would shovel shit if it paid 3x my current comp. 

I didn’t not go to school to “be an XYZ”. I went to school to make money. 

Excluding certain firms in certain industries/products, a manager of engineers makes more than his highest paid engineer. 

While often an engineer does not necessarily make for a good manager, some do. And if that engineer wishes to move into management it’s his/her right to pursue that. Even if it means leaving. 

Sales has the same issue, sometimes the best sales guy doesn’t make a great manager/coach. But you won’t get a good one unless you hire someone whose sold before. 

You’re expressing idealistic beliefs that a manager isn’t above an engineer. Managers make the calls regarding budgets/project scope/etc. engineers just implement.


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> Is a CEO the same as an entry level person?


I've worked at places where this was more or less the case. Nobody considered themselves "above" anyone else. Probably the best place I've ever been at in terms of everyone's job satisfaction.



Mathemagician said:


> You’re expressing idealistic beliefs that a manager isn’t above an engineer. Managers make the calls regarding budgets/project scope/etc. engineers just implement.


It's not just an ideal though, some places DO work that way. IMO more places should. Yes, managers make the final call, but IMO the best managers defer to the experience of those being managed to guide those decisions. At the end of the day, the decision is made by the team, not by just handing down the word of superiors.

I realize not every job can work that way, and in a lot of places there needs to be a clear separation between entry level positions and those with authority. That separation doesn't have to be between roles though, it can just as easily be a junior/intermediate/senior kind of structure where the role itself doesn't play into level of authority.

Either way, my original point stands that, at least in terms of customer service, promoting people away from entry level positions usually means taking talent away from the front lines, which damages the overall quality of that company's customer service and image.

Example: I recently upgraded my phone - and it ended up screwing up my account in a bunch of ways, and THEN the phone showed up defective, and the return process was just as painful. In the end I had to speak with 16 different agents (yes, I counted), the majority of which were entry-level, front line workers who were, frankly, bad at their jobs. The only really capable employees I spoke with were those who had been promoted already to retention teams. If those capable people had been my first contact, I'd have needed to speak with maybe 2 or 3 people, not 16.


----------



## bostjan

The world evolves. Evolution is not about continuous improvement, it's about continual improvements. Sometimes things change for the worse, but we just have to be able to correct it when it happens, and then try other things.

But it's also about survival of the fittest. In the work world, you get pushback from your employer, not because your employer is evil, or because your employer wants to eat your soul, but because your employer wants to make continual improvements by experimenting with ideas that, frankly, could destroy your lifestyle if you aren't ready with a backup plan at all times. It's just life, really, everyone is pushing the boundaries, and there will be conflict.

It also means that if companies who shit on their employees, generally, survive, whilst those that treat their employees with respect do not, then shitting on your employees will simply become the _de facto_ policy of employers.

So, really, if you can make more money somewhere other than your current employer, it's stupid to write it off without a second thought. Your employer will absolutely dump you in a second if someone came in off the street willing and fully capable of doing your job more efficiently for less money than you. That's got to be a two-way street.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ted, that’s fair from the “big picture for the greater good” point of view. 

But for the individuals working the front line customer service jobs - if they can’t move up where they’re at, then they will move elsewhere. And the company “loses those darn good employees” either way. 

I’m done. Because you’re moving the goal posts by creating fanciful scenarios that do not reflect how the world works, or for the fact that someone good at something WANTS to move up. Ergo they should go wherever allows that to happen. - this is what I’m focusing on. 

If you invest in your people and they leave? That sucks. But if you don’t invest in them they’ll leave anyways. 

So if you’re not willing to leave you’ll never move up. 

To your point specifically “What’s good for the company” is irrelevant FROM THE EMPLOYEES POINT OF VIEW. I don’t work for the company. I work for my family. 

From the managers point of view employees are just chess pieces. And some are less ambitious/driven than others and can be walked all over. - this is what you’re focusing on.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> Example: I recently upgraded my phone - and it ended up screwing up my account in a bunch of ways, and THEN the phone showed up defective, and the return process was just as painful. In the end I had to speak with 16 different agents (yes, I counted), the majority of which were entry-level, front line workers who were, frankly, bad at their jobs. The only really capable employees I spoke with were those who had been promoted already to retention teams. If those capable people had been my first contact, I'd have needed to speak with maybe 2 or 3 people, not 16.




So because you had a bad experience getting your phone situation fixed, that's why people should never be able to advance? That's why people should never be able to hope to do better for themselves or their families because your phone was more important than how they do for themselves? This might come as a surprise to you, but the people doing the jobs are that: PEOPLE. They're not robots. They have the same struggles as you do when they get home from work. They probably have the same struggles as you AT work. I personally feel that you view the working person as not even a person who has a right to feel the way they do.


----------



## TedEH

Mathemagician said:


> I’m done. Because you’re moving the goal posts


I didn't realize this was an argument. I was just making an observation that a lot of entry level positions are lose-lose situations for everyone. It doesn't have anything to do with the original comment about someone leaving their job.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I agree with you, generally speaking. You're right, that if someone feels stuck in their job, the company is likely to lose those people regardless. If anything, the way you've worded it demonstrates the association I'm talking about between career progress, rewards, and promotions- and how the company is losing out as a result.



Mathemagician said:


> by creating fanciful scenarios that do not reflect how the world works


Again, some places DO work this way, even if they're less common. My job works this way. I don't want to be a manager or a team lead, I simply want to be better at the things I do, and maybe paid more. Jumping from here to management would make no sense, since it accomplishes neither of those goals. I get that it doesn't reflect the scenario the conversation started with, and a lot of jobs don't work that way- but lots of jobs do.



Mathemagician said:


> “What’s good for the company” is irrelevant FROM THE EMPLOYEES POINT OF VIEW


In some scenarios maybe, but I disagree with this point as a catch-all or as a general rule. It's my opinion that it's in the best interest of a company to have employees that are satisfied with their jobs, otherwise you get stuck in scenarios like we're talking about - people who want to quit because they aren't advancing, competition over roles, generally low job satisfaction, poor quality of work getting done by people who feel underappreciated, etc. The trick isn't to start with what's good for the company and ignore what's good for the employee - it's to recognize that what's good for the employee is usually of benefit to the company.

Just my  obviously.



PunkBillCarson said:


> So because you had a bad experience getting your phone situation fixed, that's why people should never be able to advance?


Wow, that's not even close to what I said. Again, my point was not that people shouldn't be allowed to "move up", my point was that the meaning of "moving up" in the current system in a lot of companies (particularly call centers) inadvertently can cause bad customer service and poor job satisfaction. Like what Mathemagician said, what's good for the employee contradicts what's good for the company in that scenario. It's sh*tty for everyone involved because the company has an incentive NOT to reward their employees. I think it's a large part of why customer service sucks to deal with, and why those places have such high employee turn over. As opposed to having, say, "senior customer service reps" who are paid a much better wages/benefits/hours/etc, but are still on the front lines where they're the most useful.

Lets not go out of our way to read between the lines and put words in my mouth. I'm in no way suggesting that anyone is not deserving of career advancement or rewards - just that these things don't have to be defined by a complete change of role.


----------



## Steinmetzify

SUPER shitty day. I took a job as a favor for a friend, running a FedEx route. I'm out in the world, in one of the most expensive cities in the US, meeting people, breathing fresh air etc. Most of the time it's a blast. 

Today I got my truck stuck, in the process of throwing on some chains I severely burned my face on the exhaust pipe to the point that I actually had to go to the hospital, I burned the shit out of my back with a cigarette that decided to change direction and come back into the truck unbeknownst to me, and a fucking wheel came off the minivan next to me on the freeway on the way home and almost killed me. 

Holy fuck.......it's almost not worth going outside. 

Today fucking SUCKED.


----------



## BlackMastodon

steinmetzify said:


> SUPER shitty day. I took a job as a favor for a friend, running a FedEx route. I'm out in the world, in one of the most expensive cities in the US, meeting people, breathing fresh air etc. Most of the time it's a blast.
> 
> Today I got my truck stuck, in the process of throwing on some chains I severely burned my face on the exhaust pipe to the point that I actually had to go to the hospital, I burned the shit out of my back with a cigarette that decided to change direction and come back into the truck unbeknownst to me, and a fucking wheel came off the minivan next to me on the freeway on the way home and almost killed me.
> 
> Holy fuck.......it's almost not worth going outside.
> 
> Today fucking SUCKED.


Good lord, glad you made it through the day. Hope you have a speedy recovery, man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I broke 3 fucking .010 strings on my 8 string in 10 minutes trying to tune it up to f4. I am salty as fuck


----------



## Mathemagician

Is that the highest string? Use nothing larger than a .008. Also a .008 is prone to snapping in E so......watch your eyes.


----------



## Ebony

I just read an article about people delivering "presents" like used tampons, garbage and manure to an organization that aims to donate christmas-presents to children of poor families. As if that wasn't bad enough, they package it like proper gifts and write berating messages on them. Because of this, the organization is forced to open and check the presents before delivering them. Keep in mind these messages are _aimed_ at hopeful kids, whose parents can barely afford housing and food.

Imagine having tomato-soup on christmas eve, maybe watching a movie on mommy's banged-up Iphone, then she tells you she has a surprise in store! A package! She's smiling ear to ear, you feel the thrill, maybe mommy has bought you that happy meal-figurine you wanted? Inside you find a red tampon smeared in shit and a piece of paper saying "You are worthless and mommy hates you". You stare at your mommy, confused and disappointed, mommy's eyes fills up with tears...

I'm not the kind of guy that usually gets fired up about these kinds of things but JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, this shit got under my skin.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Animal abuse. Not any particular incident, just the thought of it. I've been told that I'm a bit fucked in the head for loving animals overall more than people.


----------



## TedEH

Ebony said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


+1

... but at the same time, who would give their kid a random anonymous gift without checking out what it is first?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Photobucket has apparently forced people to pay for annual subscriptions in order to host images to 3d parties. Like this forum. 

Does anyone know if Google Photos let's you host images via link to SSO? 



PunkBillCarson said:


> Animal abuse. Not any particular incident, just the thought of it. I've been told that I'm a bit fucked in the head for loving animals overall more than people.



I've gotten this multiple times too, but in my opinion humans have had their way for too long and can't be trusted to even take care of the fucking planet we live on. I'll give animals the benefit of the doubt and care about their well-being more than humans, within reason. But there's never an excuse to hit/abuse an animal.


----------



## Ebony

TedEH said:


> +1
> 
> ... but at the same time, who would give their kid a random anonymous gift without checking out what it is first?



I think the parents would assume the packages have been checked. I have no idea why they made a point of them "having to search the packages" in the article, I just felt I should add that since they did mention it. Maybe the people running the organization are gullible, most likely it was just poor phrasing by the reporter.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Can someone explain to me how someone who don't bother to read your adress and send your new guitar to the wrong city works for a shipping company? Because I am blown away right now.


----------



## auxioluck

AlexCorriveau said:


> Can someone explain to me how someone who don't bother to read your address and send your new guitar to the wrong city works for a shipping company? Because I am blown away right now.



This actually just happened to my fiance's dad. He ordered a gift for a friend to be shipped to him (in southern CA), and it ended getting delivered to someone in NEW YORK. Blew my mind that it could be that far off.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ebony said:


> I just read an article about people delivering "presents" like used tampons, garbage and manure to an organization that aims to donate christmas-presents to children of poor families. As if that wasn't bad enough, they package it like proper gifts and write berating messages on them. Because of this, the organization is forced to open and check the presents before delivering them. Keep in mind these messages are _aimed_ at hopeful kids, whose parents can barely afford housing and food.
> 
> Imagine having tomato-soup on christmas eve, maybe watching a movie on mommy's banged-up Iphone, then she tells you she has a surprise in store! A package! She's smiling ear to ear, you feel the thrill, maybe mommy has bought you that happy meal-figurine you wanted? Inside you find a red tampon smeared in shit and a piece of paper saying "You are worthless and mommy hates you". You stare at your mommy, confused and disappointed, mommy's eyes fills up with tears...
> 
> I'm not the kind of guy that usually gets fired up about these kinds of things but JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, this shit got under my skin.


I totally did not just laugh at that... I feel like a dick.


----------



## Ebony

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I totally did not just laugh at that... I feel like a dick.



Well, _I did _embelish that illustration somewhat.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

*unnecessary rant about Dicom I wasn't going to post after all but then I accidently hit the "post reply"* sorry


----------



## ThomasUV777

I'm planning on buying a house. The thought of not being able to buy guitars for a while makes me angry. And sad.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

ThomasUV777 said:


> I'm planning on buying a house. The thought of not being able to buy guitars for a while makes me angry. And sad.




I believe this belongs in First World Problems thread, but yeah I can see why it'd be unsettling.


----------



## ThomasUV777

PunkBillCarson said:


> I believe this belongs in First World Problems thread, but yeah I can see why it'd be unsettling.



Point taken. Still mad as hell!


----------



## elkoki

Cus the pickups I just bought didn't fit into the guitar. MOTHAFUCKER!


----------



## USMarine75

I'm afraid I just ordered a guitar in the wrong color dammit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ThomasUV777 said:


> I'm planning on buying a house. The thought of not being able to buy guitars for a while makes me angry. And sad.


Soon you'll have plenty of other reasons to post in this thread.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Soon you'll have plenty of other reasons to post in this thread.


+1

It's been 8 years now, but buying my house was the worst back-and-forth with which I've ever had to deal. The seller tried to renegotiate the deal *at closing* over the heating oil in the oil tank that was used whilst the house was listed on the market. I came very very close to walking away from it after all of the work that went into the deal of getting a mortgage, home inspection, realtor, etc., all over a few hundred bucks, simply because I am very stubborn and it was clearly a bullshit thing to try to grab some extra cash by making ink pen changes to the contract at closing. Worst sellers ever, and the realtors and attorneys involved were useless at calling the move out for what it was. Eight years later, I'm still pissed about it.

But I hope your transaction goes much more smoothly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I fucking hate physical books for college classes, because you only need them for ten fucking weeks, and even more than that, I hate buying books from the Barnes and Noble bookstore at my school when you order them online. Why? Because you can select "rent used" and they'll just sell and charge you for whichever fucking version they decide to and it ends up costing 2-4 times as much. 

This could all be fucking solved with a goddamned cocksucking EBOOK OPTION YOU FUCKING WORTHLESS PRICKS! I don't care to sit here and strain my back to the side to read a goddamned book while I'm sitting with a laptop trying to do goddamned homework. Just give me an EBOOK so I can fucking switch tabs in Chrome.

Seriously, it's 2018, not 1918. Provide a fucking ebook option.


----------



## marcwormjim

Call me a dreamer, but paying someone to tell you what you know became obsolete before books did. This is coming from a guy who $pent five years in college.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

marcwormjim said:


> Call me a dreamer, but paying someone to tell you what you know became obsolete before books did. This is coming from a guy who $pent five years in college.


I'm in IT. I'm well aware of that.


----------



## marcwormjim

Were you one of the kids up against that creepy clown?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I fucking hate physical books for college classes, because you only need them for ten fucking weeks, and even more than that, I hate buying books from the Barnes and Noble bookstore at my school when you order them online. Why? Because you can select "rent used" and they'll just sell and charge you for whichever fucking version they decide to and it ends up costing 2-4 times as much.
> 
> This could all be fucking solved with a goddamned cocksucking EBOOK OPTION YOU FUCKING WORTHLESS PRICKS! I don't care to sit here and strain my back to the side to read a goddamned book while I'm sitting with a laptop trying to do goddamned homework. Just give me an EBOOK so I can fucking switch tabs in Chrome.
> 
> Seriously, it's 2018, not 1918. Provide a fucking ebook option.


It still blows my mind that colleges and universities make you spend $150+ on physical textbooks to drag around every day for only a few months and then never touch again.

Actually, no, it doesn't, because post-secondary schools are greedy as all fuck and know they can make more money off of physical books instead of ebooks.

Lots of engineers find their books online using other means, but I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## Anquished

ThomasUV777 said:


> I'm planning on buying a house. The thought of not being able to buy guitars for a while makes me angry. And sad.



Hey! I'm currently in the process of doing just that! I'm waiting for the mortgage to be approved & surveys to be done. 

FWIW it does make me sad.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> It still blows my mind that colleges and universities make you spend $150+ on physical textbooks to drag around every day for only a few months and then never touch again.
> 
> Actually, no, it doesn't, because post-secondary schools are greedy as all fuck and know they can make more money off of physical books instead of ebooks.
> 
> Lots of engineers find their books online using other means, but I wouldn't know anything about that.


Yeah, I looked online for a pdf. Couldn't find one.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Im so mad right now. I sold a guitar on ebay for $350. Just came back from the UPS store.......$180 for shipping!!! From CT to Kansas. Ive paid way less for the to have guitars shipped to similar distance.After ebay takes their fees ill end up with almost nothing!

Criminally insane!!

I would actually have been better off going to a pawn shop


----------



## MFB

Did you try USPS or Fedex before going with UPS?


----------



## bostjan

When I was at the university, a new faculty member got caught at night using the office to fax textbooks to his relatives in Russia. He got fired harder than if he had been caught disposing of a dead body on campus. 

The textbook thing is a serious source of income for colleges, universities, and professors. Oh, you had Prof. Smith last semester, and you bought the two semester version of the book? Guess what? Now you need to buy my textbook so I can make another $15 in residuals off of the class. You can always sell back the book you bought last semester for one fifth of what you paid for it in store credit.

Did you know it's illegal to buy the textbook you need for your class from another country? No, it's not that there is an import tax (which there is, but paying the appropriate taxes and fees doesn't make it not illegal). So, yeah, say that they use the exact same textbook, in English, exactly the same, everything exactly as it is in the USA version, except a little note at the bottom of the back cover that says that it's illegal to possess that book in the USA - then it's illegal. Not any accident at all - these guys want their money and they will feed you to the lions if you get caught not letting them rip you off.



Unleash The Fury said:


> $180 for shipping!


WTF? That's damn near 3x what I paid to ship a rather large and heavy guitar just last year. At $180 each way, it'd be cheaper to buy another guitar than to ship it two ways.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

MFB said:


> Did you try USPS or Fedex before going with UPS?


No i didnt. But i ship a couple guitars per year with UPS and never paid more than like $90. Ive paid less to ship to places even farther than KS; granted, I usually do the packing myself and this time i didnt have a box handy so UPS packed it. But it was only $25 for packing...

I chose UPS shipping when i made the auction on ebay as i usually do.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> When I was at the university, a new faculty member got caught at night using the office to fax textbooks to his relatives in Russia. He got fired harder than if he had been caught disposing of a dead body on campus.
> 
> The textbook thing is a serious source of income for colleges, universities, and professors. Oh, you had Prof. Smith last semester, and you bought the two semester version of the book? Guess what? Now you need to buy my textbook so I can make another $15 in residuals off of the class. You can always sell back the book you bought last semester for one fifth of what you paid for it in store credit.
> 
> Did you know it's illegal to buy the textbook you need for your class from another country? No, it's not that there is an import tax (which there is, but paying the appropriate taxes and fees doesn't make it not illegal). So, yeah, say that they use the exact same textbook, in English, exactly the same, everything exactly as it is in the USA version, except a little note at the bottom of the back cover that says that it's illegal to possess that book in the USA - then it's illegal. Not any accident at all - these guys want their money and they will feed you to the lions if you get caught not letting them rip you off.


Anything other than an ebook is a ripoff.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anything other than an ebook is a ripoff.



Pretty sure the ebooks at community college coated about 2/3rds of the physical book; but you didnt even get to keep them afterwards, so it was just a really fucking expensive rental


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Pretty sure the ebooks at community college coated about 2/3rds of the physical book; but you didnt even get to keep them afterwards, so it was just a really fucking expensive rental


Most if not all of the ebooks I've used cost about 1/3rd the price of buying the physical book, if not less.


----------



## marcwormjim

Unleash The Fury said:


> Im so mad right now. I sold a guitar on ebay for $350. Just came back from the UPS store.......$180 for shipping!!! From CT to Kansas. Ive paid way less for the to have guitars shipped to similar distance.After ebay takes their fees ill end up with almost nothing!
> 
> Criminally insane!!
> 
> I would actually have been better off going to a pawn shop



I had to re-read this to be sure I wasn’t missing the “Thanks Obama.”


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Most if not all of the ebooks I've used cost about 1/3rd the price of buying the physical book, if not less.



Damn, I wish ours had been that cheap. Do you get to keep them though? If we had, everyone would have bought them, but because we all knew we'd still have to 'return' them, we said fuck that and just bought the physical's to keep on principle


----------



## NotDonVito

UPS and musiciansfriend fucking up my bass order TWICE. UPS couldn't deliver it the first time for some unspecified reason, instead of redelivery, they sent it back to musiciansfriend, who I emailed to just cancel the order. They told me it would be refunded, but I checked the the order status and they're re-sending it for some reason. If it gets here without any issues I'll keep it. It's only a $120 rogue fretless I bought for fun, but so help me god if UPS screw up again.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Neighbors... just... ugh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made some fresh coffee and managed to spill it all over myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anything other than an ebook is a ripoff.


exactly. when I took Ochem 2 and biochem the book rentals would have been close to 120$ a piece at the university store. Got the ebooks on amazon for way cheaper than that. One of my nursing classes only cost me 5$ since we were actually using an anatomy app 99% of the time.


----------



## A-Branger

more than "mad", its more of a rant, as I donno where else post this. but:

Do I am the ONLY ONE who figure it out that when you get out of a movie, the doors would latch and stay open if you open them fully into their latching mechanism/magnet/whatever...?????????????????

I love going to the cinema, always do, to the point of I have nothing else to watch and have to wait till next releases comes, and I ALWAYS have to come and click open the door. Like yesterday I went to see a movie and EVERYONE in fort of me pushing open the doors and holding it open for their respective partners or for the guy behind, next person ect. and like everyone struggling with the weight of the big auto shut doors. Yet Im the only one who comes, pushes the door that extra 3cm and "click"..... fucking presto!!! door stays open.

seriusly

sometimes I wonder if Im the only one with and extra sense for curiosity/wonder/common sense


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Roommate has now gone through FIVE bottles of my alcohol, without reimbursing me for any of them, or even telling me that he wanted to drink some. Just took my shit and downed it all.

Looks like I'm going to devote my time to a new building project: liquor cabinet with locks on them


----------



## marcwormjim

I latch them open and pretend I’m holding them for the other congregates. I bow, flex, and pretend I’m using one finger to do it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Slunk Dragon said:


> Roommate has now gone through FIVE bottles of my alcohol, without reimbursing me for any of them, or even telling me that he wanted to drink some. Just took my shit and downed it all.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to devote my time to a new building project: liquor cabinet with locks on them


Serves you right. Should've had one already. No self-respecting alcoholic leaves his second love out to be drank by someone else.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Serves you right. Should've had one already. No self-respecting alcoholic leaves his second love out to be drank by someone else.



I'm not super into drinking, myself. I love mixing my drinks and finding all sorts of interesting combinations, and it's definitely more of the "once in a while" things that I do.
A couple months ago, same roommate had an experience that I thought would have led him to getting ahold of control on liquor consumption. So while I was strongly considering it, for a while this project just wound up on the backburner because of a good number of personal factors (Including finishing other projects).

I know I'm far more lenient of a person than I should be, but this was the straw that broke the camel's back. It's clear that I can't trust his word.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

(Apologies for the double-post)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Slunk Dragon said:


> I'm not super into drinking, myself. I love mixing my drinks and finding all sorts of interesting combinations, and it's definitely more of the "once in a while" things that I do.
> A couple months ago, same roommate had an experience that I thought would have led him to getting ahold of control on liquor consumption. So while I was strongly considering it, for a while this project just wound up on the backburner because of a good number of personal factors (Including finishing other projects).
> 
> I know I'm far more lenient of a person than I should be, but this was the straw that broke the camel's back. It's clear that I can't trust his word.


Ah, fair enough. I was half joking in my prior comment, however.


----------



## Kaura

I managed to track down a guitar that I've been dreaming of for years but the place that sells it is over 400 kilometers away. Getting it mailed to me is one thing to begin with (especially since it's freezing outside right now and I'm pretty sure those delivery trucks aren't heated in anyway) but not getting to test it first is the real issue. I've tried guitars that I've been drooling over before and they turned out to be complete disappointments.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't remember how to play a riff I wrote over a year ago and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## auxioluck

My fiance and I have come down with what appears to be whooping cough. Basically been going between bouts of coughing and pure rage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

auxioluck said:


> My fiance and I have come down with what appears to be whooping cough. Basically been going between bouts of coughing and pure rage.


I liked this because Sevenstring doesn't have an array of reactions or whatever like Facebook does, where you can love, haha, etc. react to stuff.


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## Leviathus

I knew this day would come.


----------



## marcwormjim

Phallic jawbreakers?


----------



## Kaura

The voting for a new president is just going on here in Finland this month. I haven't paid much attention to the whole election until today when I read a bit about it. Let's just say now I know how most of you Americans felt back in late 2016..


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> The voting for a new president is just going on here in Finland this month. I haven't paid much attention to the whole election until today when I read a bit about it. Let's just say now I know how most of you Americans felt back in late 2016..


It was so bad, the Weather Channel had a 24 hour nature program with relaxing music, specifically for election day,


----------



## MFB

NotDonVito said:


> It was so bad, the Weather Channel had a 24 hour nature program with relaxing music, specifically for election day,



Really?

Shit that would've been awesome to watch high


----------



## Slunk Dragon

More frustrated than mad, but don't let Archspire inspire your songwriting, because then you won't be able to play shit.


----------



## Metropolis

Kaura said:


> The voting for a new president is just going on here in Finland this month. I haven't paid much attention to the whole election until today when I read a bit about it. Let's just say now I know how most of you Americans felt back in late 2016..



Who said it's gonna be "a new" president  shame there is like two people in those candidates who would be enough qualified for that kind of task.


----------



## Vyn

Mad as fuck at the moment at the amount of business' posting information on Facebook only. This isn't just about KieselGate, this is aimed at some non-music-related businesses. Not everyone uses that cancerous, soul-sucking, steaming pile of shit known as Facebook. Post information on your webpage FFS.


----------



## Demiurge

The company I work for, January in-review:

Early January: "Thanks to the corporate tax cut passed, we're giving everybody a $1000 bonus this month. How great are we!"

Late January: "We are laying you off because another business unit isn't making enough money."


----------



## BlackMastodon

Shit luck, man, sorry to hear that.

This seems to be a common theme after the corporate tax cuts that the Trump admin has rammed through. Hearing a lot of news that companies are laying people off on the dl while getting their PR people to talk about all the bonuses they're handing out to employees.


----------



## lurè

Lost a job opportunity because apparently I'm "too qualified" for a job that would have paid 400$ a month for 6 months.


----------



## Church2224

Man the beginning of 2018 so far has been hectic, after a hell of a 2017. I am going to vent...

2017 was a crap year, I am going to just admit it. I gained a lot of business for my landscape company, but I went through so much employee turnover it was crazy. I tried to even pay people more but that did not even help. My main work truck also blew an engine and cost me an arm and a leg to replace. My grandmother went through treatment for bladder cancer, and her husband, my grandfather and one of my mentors and people who taught me how to be a man, was hospitalized three times. I am afraid he might not have too much time left. Tensions between my father and I escalated to the point we nearly got into a fist fight at one point. I also was oficially diagnosed with being on the Autism Spectrum after years of trying to figure out what is exactly wrong with me. Yes, it is great I found out now and it explains issues as to why I have problems dealing with people, but I still am struggling with accepting it. Also adulthood kicked in, and I found out a lot of my clostest friends would drop me in a heartbeat. I miss my friends who I could vent to and talk about life with, people I could relate to and we would just hang out, vent about life, laugh, tell each other how much we mattered to each other and we were hear for each other, and move on. Now they all got new jobs or girlfriends/ fiances and I just miss having some of my friends friends.

To top it all off, my best friend of 13 years, my border collie Rebel, was diagnosed with Lymphoma. I love this boy more than anything else and he is such a sweet, loyal friend. The good news is he went through Chemo and it went into remission. The bad news is it will come back in a year or two, and I have to leave early neaxt year for work and training with the Army, so it might come back when he is with my Parents and I am far away...(Pic is of him graduating Chemo, the people who treated him loved him) 






I also FINALLY met the most awesome woman one night. She was this Columbian (I LOVE them Latina girls) woman who was five years older than me, and we striked up a conversation one night at the bar of a local restaurant. She was absolutely stunning and we got along great. That first night we met we were kissing in the parking lot for a bit and it was going great. We started talking and going out together and it we had such a great time. Hell I thought that is was the universe, or God or whatever you want to call it's way of rewarding me through going through hell. However, I have not seen or heard from her since early December because her asshole ex husband got invovled and once that happened she stopped answering me...

This year has already started off on the wrong foot. I applied to finally graduated with my Bachelor's in Business this May, and when I did, they said "Oh Yeah you have enough credits that if you stay longer you can get a dual degrees!" Well why the hell didn't the idiots in my college tell me that a while back?!?! Also issues with the Army Reserves is already starting for me. I am trying to get into an Aviation unit, and I did damn well on the ASVAB, but the red tape and beacrocracy has been a headache. I spent 7 hours on base yesterday just to take a 30 minute verification test. Plus I am a leader in my professional fraternity at school has been driving me up the wall. The people who are ultimately in charge are extremely micro managing and some would rather go out, get drunk and sleep with anything with a damn pulse rather than give their officers the time of day to do their job. And people wonder why I work for myself most of the time...

Plus, being on the Autism spectrum, and the Southern Baptist Christian way I was raised, I have the hardest time relating to people my age and younger, particularly women. They are so different than who I am and I am hvign a hard time dealing with that tbh. My experiences, beliefs, and the life I have had are radically different than most of my generation and I am coming to realize that. Some of it has helped me professionally, but it also has hindered me socially. I get along with many of my clients and superiors extremely well, which I am grateful for, but I really wish I could easily make new friends in my own age gap to help my social life and also help me find a woman who will be my partner and the mother of my children.

I am trying to stay positive in all of this. My guys at the Schecter Custom Shop sent me pics of my new babies being built and we are working on speccing out a few new ones, plus a new model I would like to see being done. They have been good to me and in the darkest of times.

Also the new tax laws might help my landscaping business, especially with writing off equipment as I am about to spend about $40,000.00 just on commercial lawn mowers alone, not including small equipment, aerators, trailers and additional commercial push mowers I need this year. If things work out I can hire another manager to help take some of the pressure off of me. I have an appointment with my accountant so we will see what happens. My Boy Rebel also seems to be in good spirits despite the Lymphoma. I took him on a 3 mile hike in the park today with my other boy, Jackson, and they did fine. (Picture is of my younger dog, a 2 year old, Border Collie Mix, Jackson , and yes named after Jackson Guitars, who is the bestest Pupperino around)






I think I am posting this as five years ago I posted my issues on this very forum, where I found solace in, and I was thinking about the dark times I went through then. I can say, those dark times have made me a stronger person. But now I am frustrated and afraid that the darkest of times may be coming once again...

The thing is, I set out after my mental crashes back in 2013 and 2014 with the goals to better myself and my life as I knew eventually a great deal of responsibility would fall on my shoulders, and I was tired of being disappointed with everything. I knew I would have a family and I knew certain family members, particularly my mother, I would have to care for because of their health issues. I started my business, I am joining the Army Reserves as an officer, I am finishing my degree, I am focusing on my band and my music, I am doing all I can to better my life and to bass the benefits of it all to those I care about. I just hope that one day I can at least take a break from the frustration and look back at my life and the path I have taken, smile, and say "It was all worth it." To make sure my life and the lives of those I love is secured and in good hands. I just don't think another "Oh man it will happen, JUST HAVE FAITH" will be enough to get me through all of it. I wish some one would give me the absolute answers to it all, which do not exist I know, but having faith in the future and just believing in everything is no longer working.

Well, I am going to pour me a glass of Scotch and say "Here is to hoping this all Works Out" one more time. Thank you for your time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm trying to fucking machine UHMPWE and make some picks out of it. It's a goddamn nightmare to work with. I can't really cut it without burning it, my dremel bits keep getting gummed up or broken and the 2 times i've managed to get a piece rough cut, I fucked up the shape while sanding. I'm about ready to just buy some UHMPWE jazz III picks from BHL.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm trying to fucking machine UHMPWE and make some picks out of it. It's a goddamn nightmare to work with. I can't really cut it without burning it, my dremel bits keep getting gummed up or broken and the 2 times i've managed to get a piece rough cut, I fucked up the shape while sanding. I'm about ready to just buy some UHMPWE jazz III picks from BHL.


What does "UHMPWE" mean?


----------



## lurè

^ Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene
Not the easiest material to work with (15 times more resistant to abrasion than carbon steel)


----------



## Demiurge

I just had one of those awful job interviews in the style that seems to completely avoid talking about the work itself but rather features a suite of open-ended questions. "Tell us about a time where you found something challenging... tell us about a time where you had to deal with conflict... blah blah blah." I understand the spirit of asking those questions, but when there's a specific type of work the job entails, there should be some actual shop talk.


----------



## Mathemagician

Demiurge said:


> I just had one of those awful job interviews in the style that seems to completely avoid talking about the work itself but rather features a suite of open-ended questions. "Tell us about a time where you found something challenging... tell us about a time where you had to deal with conflict... blah blah blah." I understand the spirit of asking those questions, but when there's a specific type of work the job entails, there should be some actual shop talk.



Ugh the near-worthless HR interview. I was always so glad when those were brief 20-30 minute phone calls where the HR person is just screening to make sure you’re not a moron. 

Not interested in “listing a time I overcame a work difficulty”.


----------



## Demiurge

Mathemagician said:


> Ugh the near-worthless HR interview. I was always so glad when those were brief 20-30 minute phone calls where the HR person is just screening to make sure you’re not a moron.
> 
> Not interested in “listing a time I overcame a work difficulty”.



I'm having my share of those, too, but oddly enough, it was two of the department managers asking these canned questions. 

Surprisingly, "What's your greatest weakness?" was not asked, which was shocking.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lmao. Oh fuck. Dude. If you can build towards it in your career, get a more sales/business development oriented role. No one asks that stupid shit when money is being generated. That’s a red flag for “mediocre middle managers 101”. 

“I got my Management experience from google.”

The flip side is that managers trying to be fair do have to ask everyone the same questions in order to compare candidates afterwards. But it should never be an entire interview of google-able questions.


----------



## Demiurge

I'm in the casualty claims sector of the insurance industry- a few rungs up the ladder, so the sole reliance on generic questions does kind of come off as a red flag. Either these folks are indeed career middle-managers and have little technical knowledge OR the last time they actually worked a file themselves was before the advent of the fax machine. I've worked for both and it's not great.


----------



## Vyn

Databases can be launched into the fucking sun today. I love my job but fuck me there's some fiddly shit on at the moment.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vyn said:


> Databases can be launched into the fucking sun today. I love my job but fuck me there's some fiddly shit on at the moment.


Databases, eh? I think I'd rather willingly toss myself into a diseased punji pit while this dude smiles devilishly.







[Note: That's how he smiles.]


----------



## Vyn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Databases, eh? I think I'd rather willingly toss myself into a diseased punji pit while this dude smiles devilishly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Note: That's how he smiles.]



Right now I'd consider that a holiday. Pass the lube.


----------



## Ebony

Had to perform surgery on the fan of my piece of shit burner-laptop. I fixed the fan alright, but now the speakers are fried for no apparent reason. And I had to strip half the screws just to get the backpanel back on (which I almost had to break to get off) so the next time the fan goes bonkers, it's permanently fucked.

I know this thing was probably built by teenage slaveworkers and that I should be happy it's even made of plastic and not something like asbestos-vinyl or stabilized horse dung, but still...how is it actually possible to make something _this shit?!_


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"Asbestos-vinyl or stabilized horse dung" 

Sorry, I shouldn't laugh, but that was hilarious.


----------



## A-Branger

trying to sell a guitar over buy/swap/sell music groups in facebook. People keep liking/loving my post and posting coments like"duuude", and "nice guitar" stuff like that...... Im trying to SELL the guitar, Im NOT fucking showing it off.... you either comment or message me to BUY IT or not.... for F sake!!....... but thanks for the add bump tho


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A-Branger said:


> trying to sell a guitar over buy/swap/sell music groups in facebook. People keep liking/loving my post and posting coments like"duuude", and "nice guitar" stuff like that...... Im trying to SELL the guitar, Im NOT fucking showing it off.... you either comment or message me to BUY IT or not.... for F sake!!....... but thanks for the add bump tho


I think the problem here is the fact you think you'll actually sell stuff in those kinds of groups. They are a waste of time.


----------



## A-Branger

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think the problem here is the fact you think you'll actually sell stuff in those kinds of groups. They are a waste of time.


actually I had sell one guitar, bunch of pedals and almost sold my line6 board(if I didnt moved away) in those groups. I found my current bass trough there too, so they do work. But I always have those randoms who jsut "like" the post.... like WTF? 

funny thing I reply the comment of those guys with like "thanks, let me know if you are interested", THEN and only THEN one of them was like "cool, you wanna trade blah blah..?"....... *facepalm*


----------



## Ralyks

Caught up in the shit weather. Haven’t had power in 8 hours. Single dad with restless kid. Want soup and can’t heat it. Slipped and broke left side of ass. Car is stuck in snow. Urge to kill is rising.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ralyks said:


> Caught up in the shit weather. Haven’t had power in 8 hours. Single dad with restless kid. Want soup and can’t heat it. Slipped and broke left side of ass. Car is stuck in snow. Urge to kill is rising.


----------



## Ralyks

Precisely what I aimed for


----------



## BornToLooze

Just bought a guitar and the seller didn't bother to mention that it didn't come with the whammy bar, or that the screws in the bridge are stripped so I could barely change the strings to try and make it playable, or that either the pickup or the wiring is bad and it feeds back with my pod, which honestly I didn't know was possible. But it did come with a strap that is short enough that I can play it barely under nipple height. So now I get to spend a couple hundred dollars trying to fix it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BornToLooze said:


> Just bought a guitar and the seller didn't bother to mention that it didn't come with the whammy bar, or that the screws in the bridge are stripped so I could barely change the strings to try and make it playable, or that either the pickup or the wiring is bad and it feeds back with my pod, which honestly I didn't know was possible. But it did come with a strap that is short enough that I can play it barely under nipple height. So now I get to spend a couple hundred dollars trying to fix it.


Ask for a refund for the amount it costs to fix and give him a bad review. That's bullshit to sell someone shit that's basically in need of repair to be playable.


----------



## BornToLooze

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ask for a refund for the amount it costs to fix and give him a bad review. That's bullshit to sell someone shit that's basically in need of repair to be playable.



I'm kind of conflicted on giving him a bad review or not. Not saying it didn't come with the bar kind of pissed me off, but I've never seen a guitar shop that changed strings and set up a used guitar. And it's a 30 year old import Charvel, I really wasn't expecting the best from the electronics, plus someone wired in (badly) a coil tap. My main patch on my POD is basically a dimed Marshall without a gate, but none of my other guitars have ever had feedback, which I didn't even know was possible on a POD.

But the thing is, after I lowered the action about a mile and got it set up right, it plays amazing and when it's not feeding back it sounds killer. So really all I can fault them on is the bar which is like $20.


----------



## MickD7

Cancer. 

I hate it. My wife’s mum got diagnosed 2 months ago and she is terminally ill. Every step in he process of it has been agonising and heartbreaking. 

[email protected]#$ Cancer


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MickD7 said:


> Cancer.
> 
> I hate it. My wife’s mum got diagnosed 2 months ago and she is terminally ill. Every step in he process of it has been agonising and heartbreaking.
> 
> [email protected]#$ Cancer


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vyn

Found out that some people were unhappy with the current standard of my work at my job. Perfectly okay with this as feedback is good in order to do better and improve. What I'm pissed about is instead of finding out through my boss and having a sit-down/chat about it or directly from the people who have the issue, I hear it third hand from one staff member and that it hasn't been communicated through official channels. Fucks sake.


----------



## RND

Had a package supposed to be delivered by 8pm. Got a notification that "Delivery attempted at 7:57pm, but mail receptacle is blocked". There was some snow UNDER the mailbox, but the opening was completely unobstructed.


----------



## A-Branger

so another update on my guitar selling issue.

apart from another two idiots who keep liking my FB sale post and commenting "awesome", in which again I ask them, "cool, so you wanna buy it?"... "oh no dude, I was just admiring".... FFS!!

finally a dude message me about it, asked me bunc of questions about the guitar and the condition and ect. I repply everything. Then goes into "whats the lowest you would sell it for?".......FFS cant you read the sale post!!!!! seriously people are fucking dumb...... I told him a 50$ cheaper than what I already specify in the FB post... then the guy goes "I would get back to you on that one"......... ???????!??!!??!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!??!

wat?

I create a sale post which you HAVE to put a price tag, so he decides to read such post, message me, and then ask me for a "how much?".......fucking people, theres a fucking reason I put a $$$$ figure on the post!!!!!, if you hapen to not have enough money or blah blah, then make me a fucking offer!!!!!!!, or jsut dont message me, but dont go all excited about the guitar and then fucking run away like a little kid when I told you that I want 50$ less tahn the price I was asking for a guitar that you already knew the price tag in the add....... that in top of that YOU DIDNT EVEN SEE THE GUITAR IN PERSON.... in order to be asking for discounts like that and be upset when I told you no.

fuck!

Im gonna message him saying I would take 100$ less then my original asking price(as I really want it gone, and no one else seems to be interested so far, and FB already burried my post into oblivion)..... I bet you he would still say "nah its too much"

even when the asking price I have its half (or a tinny bit less) than a new version of the guitar, and cheaper to what my specific discontinued color/model go for in ebay...... IF you cant find it over here, for a guitar thats never been gig and still in very mint-ish condition (no bumps/no scratches/cleaned/oiled)


this is a signature iceman btw, the guy from dragon force one.......

and I also had another guy asking "what country was made?"..... I told him, this is nto a prestige, so its not Japan if thats what you asking for, this is Indo made, like any other sig and any other Ibanez thats not a prestige or a cheap entry level chinese..... in other words jsut a normal ibanez build in the same factory as any other ibanez but a sig model (so bit higher quality)...... dude says "ah ok, thanks, nope"........ *&#$%....... if you really are that believer of the country where the guitar was made from and the fairy dust that comes with, then you should already know which models come from where, and you should know right from the start that this guitar is not from the magical place called Japan


----------



## vilk

A-Branger said:


> so another update on my guitar selling issue.
> 
> apart from another two idiots who keep liking my FB sale post and commenting "awesome", in which again I ask them, "cool, so you wanna buy it?"... "oh no dude, I was just admiring".... FFS!!
> 
> finally a dude message me about it, asked me bunc of questions about the guitar and the condition and ect. I repply everything. Then goes into "whats the lowest you would sell it for?".......FFS cant you read the sale post!!!!! seriously people are fucking dumb...... I told him a 50$ cheaper than what I already specify in the FB post... then the guy goes "I would get back to you on that one"......... ???????!??!!??!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!??!
> 
> wat?
> 
> I create a sale post which you HAVE to put a price tag, so he decides to read such post, message me, and then ask me for a "how much?".......fucking people, theres a fucking reason I put a $$$$ figure on the post!!!!!, if you hapen to not have enough money or blah blah, then make me a fucking offer!!!!!!!, or jsut dont message me, but dont go all excited about the guitar and then fucking run away like a little kid when I told you that I want 50$ less tahn the price I was asking for a guitar that you already knew the price tag in the add....... that in top of that YOU DIDNT EVEN SEE THE GUITAR IN PERSON.... in order to be asking for discounts like that and be upset when I told you no.
> 
> fuck!
> 
> Im gonna message him saying I would take 100$ less then my original asking price(as I really want it gone, and no one else seems to be interested so far, and FB already burried my post into oblivion)..... I bet you he would still say "nah its too much"
> 
> even when the asking price I have its half (or a tinny bit less) than a new version of the guitar, and cheaper to what my specific discontinued color/model go for in ebay...... IF you cant find it over here, for a guitar thats never been gig and still in very mint-ish condition (no bumps/no scratches/cleaned/oiled)
> 
> 
> this is a signature iceman btw, the guy from dragon force one.......
> 
> and I also had another guy asking "what country was made?"..... I told him, this is nto a prestige, so its not Japan if thats what you asking for, this is Indo made, like any other sig and any other Ibanez thats not a prestige or a cheap entry level chinese..... in other words jsut a normal ibanez build in the same factory as any other ibanez but a sig model (so bit higher quality)...... dude says "ah ok, thanks, nope"........ *&#$%....... if you really are that believer of the country where the guitar was made from and the fairy dust that comes with, then you should already know which models come from where, and you should know right from the start that this guitar is not from the magical place called Japan



Is this your first time ever selling something? All the stuff you're writing is super duper normal. As someone who constantly buys and sells and trades on classifieds I couldn't imagine feeling angry about any of this. Not to marginalize your feelings, sorry.


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> All the stuff you're writing is super duper normal


Sure, it's all normal, but it's still infuriating on some level.  I'm trying to sell an old laptop and it's... an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Demiurge

People make outrageous, compulsive, feet-first purchases all the time, but it just never seems to happen with anything I've ever tried to sell.

My sellin' days are mostly behind me, but getting the weirdest tire-kicking shit on eBay like, "What's the serial number on that POS MIC parts guitar you're selling?" or "Will you ship this $2 item to [country where postage is 25X price of item]?" was always annoying.


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> Is this your first time ever selling something? All the stuff you're writing is super duper normal. As someone who constantly buys and sells and trades on classifieds I couldn't imagine feeling angry about any of this. Not to marginalize your feelings, sorry.


second guitar I tried to sell. Last one was pretty straight forward, only anoyance was couple of dudes super interested and super keen to see it on a weekend, so I held the guitar for them only for the weekend to come and they were like "oh sorry I dont have the money now", so I ahve to contact the other people. But that was it, people made me offers, one guy saw it in person, then made me an offer, not one I wanted, but I took it as I really wanted it gone and didnt care about it.

other than that jsut sold an amp pretty quickly and straight forward "I want the amp".."cool"..."meet me here"..."there you go"" done. Same with all my pedals

so this guitar its been a weird expereince for me. And yeah its frustrating, but well thats what this tread is all about to rant about stuff no? heheheh


----------



## vilk

A-Branger said:


> second guitar I tried to sell. Last one was pretty straight forward, only anoyance was couple of dudes super interested and super keen to see it on a weekend, so I held the guitar for them only for the weekend to come and they were like "oh sorry I dont have the money now", so I ahve to contact the other people. But that was it, people made me offers, one guy saw it in person, then made me an offer, not one I wanted, but I took it as I really wanted it gone and didnt care about it.
> 
> other than that jsut sold an amp pretty quickly and straight forward "I want the amp".."cool"..."meet me here"..."there you go"" done. Same with all my pedals
> 
> so this guitar its been a weird expereince for me. And yeah its frustrating, but well thats what this tread is all about to rant about stuff no? heheheh


Of course, this thread is exactly the place. Here's to becoming jaded to the annoyances of private sales!


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> Of course, this thread is exactly the place. Here's to becoming jaded to the annoyances of private sales!


 yay for dumb people who dont know how a sale works


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> yay for dumb people who dont know how a sale works



Oh, they know how it works. 

They're using some pretty common tactics meant to get you so sick of the process that you'll sell for cheaper just to be done with it. 

It's all a game for them, trying to get you annoyed enough to shave every penny off the price. 

The thing is, most of the time it works. Especially on people who don't buy/sell/trade as often.


----------



## A-Branger

mmmm interesting


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I feel your pain dude, I was trying to sell my avenger 8 string for a while there and people were messaging me "hurr I can get it cheaper from so and so". No, you can't, I checked and my guitar was the cheapest anywhere on the internet for an avenger 8, especially considering I had an omega in the bridge and a bkp emerald in the neck.

you have no idea how many messages I get from people trying to lowball on me a fucking seymour duncan pickup or cheap oem pickups. I set the price as the lowest around (I always check that my price is the lowest out there on reverb or ebay) and they're still trying to get half off. My favorite thing is when people bother to make me an offer but they don't want to keep bartering, they throw their lowball offer out there and rarely ever counter. If you can't afford 20$ for some OEM pickups then don't waste my time ffs.
I had one guy who had the gall to message me on reverb and say that I was being really annoying with my counter offers to his shit offers. He eventually caved and payed what I wanted for the pedal I was selling. I understand the logic of trying to get everything for as cheap as possible, but damn, at least be willing to barter a bit and not get pissy that people won't sell their gear to you for next to nothing.


----------



## A-Branger

at least they gave you an offer, this guy just askede me "how low can you sell it for?", and thats it, I told him and he run away saying nope like if I just raised my price. So before wasting my time with 19287 questions about the guitar, how about you start with "I only have X much to spend", or at the very least tell me at the end once I gave my answer. 

I only droped the price a bit because I obiously dont want to sell it for cheap, if not thats the price I would have put in the add from the start..... so once I say, "I can do $$", the most obious thing is to go, "cool, but I only have $ ....or.... Can you do $?"......

If the price he was willing to pay for it was THAT low from my original post, then why even bothered with it


----------



## vilk

a lot of people inflate the price in anticipation of being offered less.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Reverb has a “Make an offer” option. It’s become common etiquette for the interested to offer 10% under the asking price, but I’ve found that many other tire-kickers use it as an invitation to indulge in the previously-mentioned behavior. I no longer use the offer-option in my listings, but still get PM’d “offers” from people who clearly shouldn’t even understand how to navigate the messaging feature. And they all have zero-item “stores” named “Boutique” or “Emporium.”


----------



## frogman81

I’ve sold things here and there for almost a couple decades now, and I feel like this initial message of “what’s the lowest you’ll sell it for?” is new. At the risk of sounding like an old man yelling at clouds, *back in my day* people used to start with an offer, then negotiations could begin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

frogman81 said:


> I’ve sold things here and there for almost a couple decades now, and I feel like this initial message of “what’s the lowest you’ll sell it for?” is new. At the risk of sounding like an old man yelling at clouds, *back in my day* people used to start with an offer, then negotiations could begin.



I don't know I've been getting that one since you had to post your stuff to sell on physical message boards at practice studios and venues.


----------



## frogman81

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know I've been getting that one since you had to post your stuff to sell on physical message boards at practice studios and venues.



Fair enough


----------



## A-Branger

frogman81 said:


> I’ve sold things here and there for almost a couple decades now, and I feel like this initial message of “what’s the lowest you’ll sell it for?” is new. At the risk of sounding like an old man yelling at clouds, *back in my day* people used to start with an offer, then negotiations could begin.


that would be the most reasonable approach, and the one I have had experience before.

and I would get the "what the lowest you could go?" thing if lets say the guitar was beat up, broken, missing parts, or something like that. But like I answered in all his questions, gutiar never been giged/played out of the house, kept clean, well mantained, case queen, no mods

I jsut think that if you really have such a low budget, one thats soo far away from my asking price, even so far away from my "lower offer", then why bothered to ask the question and why bothered to ask me with all the interest about the guitar when your plans to buy it where 0.

like if you were planing to me answer that question with "yeh man give me 150$" for a 750$ guitar, then you are barking at the wrong tree right from the start.


----------



## lurè

I like also when you're trying to sell an amp/Guitar clearly saying "no trades", and people ask if you'd trade It with their collection of Boss pedals or with a brand new iPhone 3.


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> a lot of people inflate the price in anticipation of being offered less.


I definitely do this with everything I sell. Most of the time I'll get offered anywhere from a reasonable amount of to half, to just some tiny fraction of the cost I listed. Either that or I'll look at what other people have listed the same thing for and list for the same amount as that.

The thing that infuriates me about dealing with selling stuff online is that people have zero communication skills. I'll put up an ad for something listed at, say $300 and get message that literally just says "$50". No "Hi, would you take $50" or "How low would you drop the price" or something. No words, just numbers. And never a reasonable offer when that happens. Sometimes not even the dollar sign. I don't even bother with a counter offer- if I even reply it's with a simple "No."


----------



## Xaios

Had my wallet stolen today. Got it back, thankfully, but all the cash was gone, so now I'm going through the rigmarole of cancelling all my credit cards and whatnot. None of the cards were taken and I confirmed that they didn't have pending authorizations, so it *seems* like whoever did it was just looking for a quick payday, because they just took the paper moneyand dumped the wallet in a bathroom. However, with how easy it is to commit fraud these days, I'm not taking any chances. Thankfully the only ID I had in it was my driver's license (which is from a different jurisdiction) and student card, not my birth certificate or SIN number.

Anyone have advice for additional steps to take to protect myself now that this has happened? (For a Canadian, anyway.)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yeah, they could've easily just taken pics of all the cards, so it's best to cancel em. Sorry that shit happened to ya, Xaios.


----------



## TedEH

Xaios said:


> Anyone have advice for additional steps to take to protect myself now that this has happened? (For a Canadian, anyway.)


Probably a good time to change a bunch of passwords and security questions on stuff too. It's a stretch maybe, but it doesn't take very much information about a person to get into their accounts.


----------



## downburst82

I was just informed my Autistic son wont be allowed to finish the year at his preschool.

He had a 1 on 1 support worker that would attend with him and help out but she had to resign. They haven't been able to find anyone else and they say he cant go without an extra support staff worker there with him. I have even offered to attend with my son but they dont want that either...even though its technically a "parent participation" preschool and they encourage parents to attend and help as often as they want.

Im so frustrated and sad. He LOVES going to preschool but it just feels like they really dont want him there anymore.

We are in spring break now so school doesn't start again for another week, im still hoping that maybe something can be figured out next week but as of now he has basically been kicked out for having a disability.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

That they would even present this to you as an option while implicitly removing the option of your being present to ensure he finishes the school year is grounds for litigation toward securing uninterrupted schooling for your child and others in a socialist nation.

Alternatively, invite the school principle to lie on you, like Mrs Gump.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's fucking windy and I can't spray clear coat or paint today.


----------



## lurè

I realised that the last 10 gigs' money have been all gone on gasoline for going to the venues and going back home.
I'm thinking about getting a fuel company endorsement.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got 2 fucking flat tires in 2 days. yesterday I found a fucking piece of metal lodged in my tire at the gas station while filling my tires with air, today I was just pulling out of my driveway when my front right one fucking went flat. Not sure how that one happened since I didn't find any punctures, could just be that it came off the rim or something, since it was fine yesterday.


----------



## Ebony

lurè said:


> I'm thinking about getting a fuel company endorsement.



 Good idea!


----------



## Vyn

Gumtree (Australian version of Craigslist). Fuck me, I'm just going to keep my gear and figure out how to find/store new gear later xD


----------



## will_shred

Just spent 2 hours working on a mix and I opened up a deesser and... "reaper is not responding" 


...I forgot to save.


----------



## lurè

This goes borderline between why are you mad/why are you sad.

Had a gig last saturday.
After the show I was talking to one of the 5 people of the audience and I asked if he enjoyed the show. His answer:
"Yeah dude, I really liked your white pickups, they look very cool on black satin finishes"

At least their moscow mules were on point.


----------



## jwade

Strep throat. First time in my life.


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


> Strep throat. First time in my life.



Or the first doctor was incompetent and didn’t check me over properly. I actually don’t have strep throat, but in fact it’s pneumonia, bronchitis, sinusitis and an ear infection.


----------



## vilk

lurè said:


> This goes borderline between why are you mad/why are you sad.
> 
> Had a gig last saturday.
> After the show I was talking to one of the 5 people of the audience and I asked if he enjoyed the show. His answer:
> "Yeah dude, I really liked your white pickups, they look very cool on black satin finishes"
> 
> At least their moscow mules were on point.



Hey, just throwing it out there, but gear nerds are sometimes really excited to talk about that kind of stuff, even more than the music. There's a band I really like (Cloakroom) that I went to see and after the show I don't say anything like _I loved that new song!, _however I do go on asking stuff like _holy crap that's a giant big muff when the hell is that from?
_
I saw Fit for an Autopsy and immediately after had to run over to the guitarist at the merch booth to ask if his git was a LACS. It was. That guitar is sweet. I don't really like the band though.

So I guess what I'm saying is that I primarily talk about gear when I get the opportunity to meet pro musicians, irrespective of whether or not I actually like their music. So you don't know for sure that just because the dude liked your bobbins that he didn't also enjoy your tunes. 
_
_


----------



## PunkBillCarson

vilk said:


> _holy crap that's a giant big muff_




Think I heard that in a different context somewhere before.


----------



## lurè

vilk said:


> Hey, just throwing it out there, but gear nerds are sometimes really excited to talk about that kind of stuff, even more than the music. There's a band I really like (Cloakroom) that I went to see and after the show I don't say anything like _I loved that new song!, _however I do go on asking stuff like _holy crap that's a giant big muff when the hell is that from?
> _
> I saw Fit for an Autopsy and immediately after had to run over to the guitarist at the merch booth to ask if his git was a LACS. It was. That guitar is sweet. I don't really like the band though.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is that I primarily talk about gear when I get the opportunity to meet pro musicians, irrespective of whether or not I actually like their music. So you don't know for sure that just because the dude liked your bobbins that he didn't also enjoy your tunes.


I see your point, I'm a gear nerd too. I'm not mad or sad at all, just a tiny bit disappointed.
Maybe I was expecting an answer a bit more argued than a simple "yes I liked your white bobbins" before starting talking about gear and stuff.
Now it's hilarious, but in that moment I just wanted to punch him in the face


----------



## John

A bit more disappointed than mad, but it's disheartening atm to personally run into a few individuals almost twice my age seemingly act like petulant children.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ebay buyer ran the bids way up on my auction and then asked to cancel them because he didn't know the guitar had a feature that was in the title, in the description multiple times, obvious in the pictures, only ever made with that feature... Not only is this annoying, it wipes out all the bids somebody else made against him.


----------



## IGC

I had to do something at work that I don't like today. Having to do this task, I struggle with not thinking that I am moving backwards. The pay is quite reasonable so no complaints there, but such a disappointing, unfulfilling, thing to HAVE to do.


----------



## p0ke

One of the doors on my car started squeaking again, so I put some WD40 in there this morning and now I smell like a rotten fish


----------



## IGC

I am trapped working with someone who I think I really dislike.


----------



## p0ke

I hit my head on a lamp (which I've hit numerous times before) and got a quick reflex as if a mosquito was biting me or something, and punched right through it. Now I've got three stitches on my right knuckle... Well, at least I got to watch the Finland-USA hockey game (which Finland won 6-2) at the hospital...


----------



## chopeth

Trump and the Israeli politicians. I'd love to see them blow up in pieces.


----------



## TedEH

I had a bike tube break on me on Saturday while I was a decent distance away from home (almost 2 hours to walk back). Fine, I can replace a tube right? Apparently not. Tried to bike in to work this morning and the tube I replaced yesterday exploded within 10 minutes. Then the walk back again. Then sitting in traffic resulting in being later than I intended to the office. Got up early for nothing, and now I have to attempt replacing the tube again. Probably didn't seat the tire over the tube properly and something got pinched I guess? Gatta be more careful next time.


----------



## vilk

I'm actually doing a surprisingly good job at not being mad (for me, I guess), but the god damned USPS can't find my seymour duncan invader. They tried to deliver while I was at work, I got their little ticket, I go to pick it up at the place the next day and they can't find it. "You gotta call back between 7:30 and 9:00 because that's when the carriers are here". Ok, I do that, they hold me for 30 minutes and then take my number and say they'll call me back in 30. Doesn't happen. Call back up on my lunch, they still can't find it. I call back this morning, can't find it...

...well tomorrow I'm going on vacation to Japan til the 29th. But the 'Return to Sender' date is the 26th. I told my local post office the situation and they told me that if they can find it they'll hold it for me... but don't call me cynical for not trusting them on that. I messaged the guy on Reverb just to give him a heads up just in case, and he said he'd let me know if it gets back to him. I hope I don't get banned from Reverb if I try to paypal this guy money to ship it back to me again via the Reverb messaging system...

Then again, all of this is IF the post office can find it at all...

I'm never shipping something that needs to be signed for to my home ever again. Though actually I did not know it would need to be signed for. I'm assuming that's automatically something that has to happen when you order through Reverb?


----------



## Grumul

I live in a commie block. Summer season is in full swing already and I have my windows open as much as I can because I'm sweatin my balls off. It seems that no matter which neighbour goes out for a smoke in their balcony it always gets sucked up into my room. So my choices are: 1) Say goodbye to my balls 2) Keep closing and opening the window 10 times in an hour between every neighbour stinkin up the place with their putrid tar exhaust or 3) bitch about it on a forum. So here I am.


----------



## bostjan

Grumul said:


> I live in a commie block. Summer season is in full swing already and I have my windows open as much as I can because I'm sweatin my balls off. It seems that no matter which neighbour goes out for a smoke in their balcony it always gets sucked up into my room. So my choices are: 1) Say goodbye to my balls 2) Keep closing and opening the window 10 times in an hour between every neighbour stinkin up the place with their putrid tar exhaust or 3) bitch about it on a forum. So here I am.


4) steal you neighbour's cigs and spray them with novelty fart spray to get him to quit smoking.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> 4) steal you neighbour's cigs and spray them with novelty fart spray to get him to quit smoking.


Find a youtube or mp3 of nasty deathbed coughing, crank it loud.


----------



## Leviathus

start smoking then you wont mind?


----------



## Grumul

@bostjan @The906 I mostly stick with passive aggressively closing my windows as loud as I can the minute I smell something! 



Leviathus said:


> start smoking then you wont mind?



I'd have to smoke at least a pack a day! And not even throughout the whole day but from getting home from work till bed time. 

Lol thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## bostjan

There was an old joke about a lady who gets on a lift with a man and asks "Mind if I smoke?" whilst lighting up a cigarette. The man responds, "Mind if I fart?"


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

vilk said:


> ...well tomorrow I'm going on vacation to Japan til the 29th.



Aokigahara?



vilk said:


> I'm assuming that's automatically something that has to happen when you order through Reverb?



If I had to guess, a clerk asked him “signature required?”, and he said “yeah.”


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

A/C system is dead... not good being in Florida... not looking forward to shelling out the cash to fix it either.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> A/C system is dead... not good being in Florida... not looking forward to shelling out the cash to fix it either.


That blows.


----------



## TedEH

Attempt #2 to fix a busted bike tire tube also failed miserably. Apparently, bicycles are too complicated for me.


----------



## synrgy

Been renting a home we love in a neighborhood we love for the last year.

Owner of the place decided to sell, but waited until the legally acceptable (but morally reprehensible) window of 30-days before our lease end to let us know we had to get out.

We _humbly_ asked for a 30-day extension (we have a 20-month old baby girl) and the owner flatly declined.

Rental options are bleak, and we're not ready to buy on such short notice.

So, now I'm in the process of moving _all _our shit into a storage unit, so we can go hide out with family (yay) for the Summer-ish while saving up income and hoping another place we love will materialize.

I hate everything.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> Attempt #2 to fix a busted bike tire tube also failed miserably. Apparently, bicycles are too complicated for me.


Hmm, are you sure there isn't a pin or something stuck in the tire? You only changed the inner tube, right? I've also had a rim start to splinter on me one time, and it took me three inner tubes to figure out what was going on.


----------



## TedEH

I suspect that I've just not been careful enough with each attempt. The original one busted through normal use. It split at the valve stem, but I have no idea how old that one was. For all I know it had run it's course. First fix attempt was pretty badly done on my part -> I'm pretty sure I didn't fit the tire back on properly after the install, so the tube poked through and got pinched. Second fix attempt I think is a similar story. I tried to be more careful about making sure the tire was sealed, but there's a bit of some kind of rubber tape looking stuff that sits between the rim and the tube - it got pulled out while I was switching the tube, and I had jammed it back in, but (and I should have known better at this point) not very carefully. When the second one blew up, that tape stuff was sticking out between the tire and the rim, and of course the tube was pinched in that same spot.

I can (and might) pay someone to just do it for me so that it's done and over with - but I'm also pretty bone-headed and might try oooooooone more time to do it right, just being super careful not to cut any corners this time. Part of me doesn't want to be outsmarted by something like a bike tire. The plan is, for this attempt, to be very thorough, take everything apart properly, inspect stuff, clean up anything weird I find in the rim or the tire, make sure everything sits EXACTLY where it should be, etc. And if this one fails, I will admit defeat and just pay for someone smarter than me to do it.


----------



## Vyn

Currently fuming at the state of the used gear market over here. I'm not sure how it is over in the States but over here people are either asking an additional 50% of what their gear is worth and/or wanting to buy shit at 10% of what the actual value of the gear is. Also the metal community is tiny over here so if you have gear that's not Fender/Marshall/Gibson it'll just stay on FB/classified sites to rot. /rant.


----------



## NateFalcon

My impressive farts I’ve been leaving with my co-worker all day are making my wife mad now that I’m home


----------



## NateFalcon

*dblpst


----------



## Grumul

My pc crapped out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Grumul said:


> My pc crapped out.


Probably the hard drive. I'd just replace it if you have the installation disk for your OS.


----------



## TedEH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Probably the hard drive.


...how did you diagnose that with so little to go on?


----------



## bostjan

Grumul said:


> My pc crapped out.


Try turning it off, then back on again. If that doesn't work, replace the whole thing.


----------



## Grumul

Well if you guys are interested last night I was just pretty much listening to music and browsing reddit then my mouse stopped responding and the music stopped. The keyboard was still working. I could highlight stuff on the screen like the next song to play but pressing "enter" did nothing. So I pressed the reset button and immediately after that when the screen reloaded (not even after the BIOS stuff) I got an error "USB device over current status detected will shut down in 15 seconds to prevent damage to the motherboard" Or something very similar to that. And now my power button is unresponsive.

I'm pretty sure that my data is safe. I saw the fixes for the USB stuff. One of the ports must be wonky. The power button is a total mystery. Thinking it could be some PSU failsafe thingy maybe.

Not a happy camper today.

(I'm posting from my work now if anyone's wondering how I'm here)


----------



## bostjan

I'm not offering professional advise here, but maybe some insight could help. (This post is for entertainment purposes only, bostjan assumes no liability if anything goes wrong)

That's a decent amount of information to get started troubleshooting.

Does your computer have front and back USB plugs? First thing I would try, would be to detach the front USB plugs from the motherboard, if that's the case.

STEP 1 - Power down your computer.
STEP 2 - Unplug all power cords from the computer. (Keep in mind that the computer may still hold a potentially lethal amount of charge in it's capacitors)
STEP 3 - Ground your hands with an appropriate conductive wrist strap connected to good ground.
STEP 4 - Carefully remove the case of the computer.
STEP 5 - Locate the braided wires going from the front USB board to the motherboard.
STEP 6 - Gently unplug the molex connector for that cable from the motherboard, and isolate the end of the connector so that it doesn't bang into other components.
STEP 7* - While you are in there, check to see if there are any USB internal jumpers. If the jumper between pin 1 and pin 2 is loose, it may cause an overcurrent detection problem on the board.
STEP 8 - Carefully reassemble the CPU.
STEP 9 - Plug everything back in and see if the problem is resolved.


----------



## Grumul

I intend to do just that when I get the chance. Thing is the pc crapped out around midnight so I just went to bed. And I won't have much time to fiddle with it until Monday or so. 

All that you suggested is more for the error itself. I don't mind if I lose a USB port or two, it's the unresponsive power button that's worrying me at this point.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> My impressive farts I’ve been leaving with my co-worker all day are making my wife mad now that I’m home


Farts that trigger physical violence are the funniest. Keep it up.


bostjan said:


> Try turning it off, then back on again. If that doesn't work, replace the whole thing.


Nice Iphone content.


----------



## bostjan

I had exactly the same thing happen to my computer about 4 years ago. It was just a shoddy front board. For awhile, I had to use the power cable to power the computer on and off (after a shutdown), as I had some difficulty finding a new board. While I waited for the new board, I tried cleaning up and resoldering the old board, and it didn't resolve anything, so the board might have had an internal short.


----------



## Grumul

bostjan said:


> I had exactly the same thing happen to my computer about 4 years ago. It was just a shoddy front board. For awhile, I had to use the power cable to power the computer on and off (after a shutdown), as I had some difficulty finding a new board. While I waited for the new board, I tried cleaning up and resoldering the old board, and it didn't resolve anything, so the board might have had an internal short.



Fuck... Was your power button also unresponsive? All the troubleshooting for that error I read on tom's hardware never mentions it and always say that they repeatedly get that error while booting. I can't even turn on the damned thing!


----------



## lurè

NateFalcon said:


> My impressive farts I’ve been leaving with my co-worker all day are making my wife mad now that I’m home


----------



## TedEH

My anger at overly-complicated bike repairs continues:
I've exploded my fourth tube this week.

I made sure the size of the tube was correct. I took the whole wheel apart and made sure there was nothing sharp in the rim. There's a rubber covering/tape that goes under the tube that had ripped, so I replaced that and made sure it sat properly. I made sure there was no bunching or twisting in the tube before seating everything. I made sure the valve was centered properly. I made sure the tire was seated/beaded properly on the rim and that there was no place for the tube to escape and get pinched.

Once it was inflated and back on the bike, I was able to move a whole 2 feet before it immediately exploded again. I have no f*cking clue what I'm doing wrong. Zero theories as to what happened this time. Going to take it to a shop and pay someone to fix it. Or just get a while new wheel. Or a new bike.

Better yet, f*ck bikes, I'll go buy a Hummer.


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> My anger at overly-complicated bike repairs continues:
> I've exploded my fourth tube this week.
> 
> I made sure the size of the tube was correct. I took the whole wheel apart and made sure there was nothing sharp in the rim. There's a rubber covering/tape that goes under the tube that had ripped, so I replaced that and made sure it sat properly. I made sure there was no bunching or twisting in the tube before seating everything. I made sure the valve was centered properly. I made sure the tire was seated/beaded properly on the rim and that there was no place for the tube to escape and get pinched.
> 
> Once it was inflated and back on the bike, I was able to move a whole 2 feet before it immediately exploded again. I have no f*cking clue what I'm doing wrong. Zero theories as to what happened this time. Going to take it to a shop and pay someone to fix it. Or just get a while new wheel. Or a new bike.
> 
> Better yet, f*ck bikes, I'll go buy a Hummer.



Convert to tubeless. Any decent shop can do it for you and usually using your existing rims (saving you hundreds in "tubeless rims"). I was truly confounded that it actually is LESS prone to flats and the weight loss makes gives my bike a definite fleet-of-foot/mountain goat feel. This if for a Mongoose MTB I've had for 11 years and close to 30 of on-off MTB riding (mostly Low Desert). Converted and will never go back. Even if you are on pavement, its worth it for the handling/weight savings. This may all not be applicable for you but I highly recommend it if an option.


----------



## TedEH

It just seems like it shouldn't be this complicated. I'm pretty sure I understand the process and all the parts I'm dealing with, but it fails miserably every time and it's making me feel like an idiot. I just wanted my bike to be working.


----------



## MFB

Bought a car at the end of June last year, just had to bring it in to the shop for a few days, turns out my Focus has to "Relearn & Adapt" for a little while and hope it fixes the problem, possibly replace clutches 1 and 2, or replace the whole damn transmission. 

So, unless Ford decides I can somehow get swept into the numerous other claims that got accounted for with the Dual Clutch transmission recall/lawsuit last year, it's possibly going to cost me $1-2K or I sell the thing, and take a loss of about the same amount.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> My anger at overly-complicated bike repairs continues:
> I've exploded my fourth tube this week.
> 
> I made sure the size of the tube was correct. I took the whole wheel apart and made sure there was nothing sharp in the rim. There's a rubber covering/tape that goes under the tube that had ripped, so I replaced that and made sure it sat properly. I made sure there was no bunching or twisting in the tube before seating everything. I made sure the valve was centered properly. I made sure the tire was seated/beaded properly on the rim and that there was no place for the tube to escape and get pinched.
> 
> Once it was inflated and back on the bike, I was able to move a whole 2 feet before it immediately exploded again. I have no f*cking clue what I'm doing wrong. Zero theories as to what happened this time. Going to take it to a shop and pay someone to fix it. Or just get a while new wheel. Or a new bike.
> 
> Better yet, f*ck bikes, I'll go buy a Hummer.



If it's failing that quickly, I'd be willing to bet money that there's something sharp causing it. If not in the rim, then sticking through the tire.


----------



## TedEH

The last few times it failed, I can look back at what I did and find either a mistake I made, or a shortcut I tried to take that led to the tube getting pinched. This time, I have no idea. I was as careful as I could have been.

Part of me is expecting that I'll pay the bike shop guy to fix it, and it's going to immediately break again.


----------



## bostjan

There's still the option of a new tyre and then hand polishing the old rim (~$25 USD) or just replacing the rim and the tyre (~$100-120 USD). The only time I screwed up a bike rim, though, was when I wrecked my bike pretty badly, resulting in a broken arm as well. I know you are in Canada, and the roads are a lot cleaner than in the USA, but I've been through a couple of tyres due to hypodermic needles, shards of glass, pieces of broken machinery, etc., all that pierced through the rubber into the tube, and often times, the pieces are so small that you can't really see them, especially the glass shards.

I'd just hate to see a serious cyclist consider giving up because of what might be a glass shiv the size of a toothpick.


----------



## TedEH

I dunno how "serious" I count as a cyclist- I bought the bike off of a friend for $50 and mostly just use it to commute to work on occasion (and to go downtown on weekends sometimes), as an alternative to the long walks I was taking for the sake of saying I got some exercise in during the day. There's an argument to be made that my level of seriousness as a cyclist warrants a new wheel anyway (the rim is sliiiiightly out of shape anyway, has a bit of a wobble), or maybe a better bike to start with. At the same time, this bike (other than the back wheel) works perfectly fine and it's hard to justify the expense, given that bikes seems to be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> ...how did you diagnose that with so little to go on?


Because the hard drive is generally the culprit. People leave the computers on all the time, put a bunch of stuff on them, viruses, stuff like that. It's the first thing I check.


----------



## TedEH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> People leave the computers on all the time, put a bunch of stuff on them, viruses, stuff like that.


Hard drives typically turn off after periods of inactivity unless you've disabled that. The kind of person who "puts a bunch of stuff" on their computer probably wouldn't have done that, let alone know that they can. And viruses don't generally kill hard drives, in my experience. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I mean, yeah, failed hard drives are pretty common, but it's not the first thing I assume when I hear a general "I have computer problems" complaint with no details.

Edit: Not to dig at you, I suppose it's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> Hard drives typically turn off after periods of inactivity unless you've disabled that. The kind of person who "puts a bunch of stuff" on their computer probably wouldn't have done that, let alone know that they can. And viruses don't generally kill hard drives, in my experience. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I mean, yeah, failed hard drives are pretty common, but it's not the first thing I assume when I hear a general "I have computer problems" complaint with no details.
> 
> Edit: Not to dig at you, I suppose it's a reasonable assumption.


Well, the hard drive and PSU are the first two things I look at. In fact, I have a working hard drive with an OS on it just to swap in and see if it boots up.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> Hard drives typically turn off after periods of inactivity unless you've disabled that. The kind of person who "puts a bunch of stuff" on their computer probably wouldn't have done that, let alone know that they can. And viruses don't generally kill hard drives, in my experience. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I mean, yeah, failed hard drives are pretty common, but it's not the first thing I assume when I hear a general "I have computer problems" complaint with no details.
> 
> Edit: Not to dig at you, I suppose it's a reasonable assumption.



Old school computer viruses often did mess up the boot sector of the drive on which they were installed, but that could quickly be fixed by reformatting. Many of those viruses were very small files with only a few commands, and one defining command was for the virus to copy itself into the boot sector of the drive. Since the viruses were by design compact, they typically didn't check the boot sector to see if it was already there, thus the drive-killing side-effect once the boot sector spilled over into the other sectors of the medium. Modern viruses come in so many different varieties; it's hard to say what they can and cannot do.

I wouldn't immediately discount the idea that a virus might be the culprit in the event of a shorted USB socket, but check the most obvious things first - thus my recommendation of disconnecting the front USB sockets from the board.


----------



## TedEH

I don't know if any cares, and I don't know if I care if anyone cares, but the bike tire mystery seems to be solved: Basically, my back wheel is junk. At some point a spoke broke and was pushing through into the tubes which is why it broke immediately. (I don't deny that I might have caused this damage during a previous attempt, or by being rough with the bike while mad at it for breaking the first time.) Also, I hadn't through it would be a big deal, but it was pointed out that the rubber tire over the whole thing was frayed at one point, which would likely be a point of friction and also reduce the chance of success. Aaaaaaaaalso- and I knew this already- the rim itself was bent, and was beyond being corrected. I could fix the spoke and keep going as-is, but I'd still be left with a wobbly wheel that might not last very long. Sounds like a lost cause to me.

Between all of those things, repairing the bike properly and getting back on the road would add up to almost $150, if I get the shop to do it (new rim + tire + tube + labour). I decided that for a bike I got for $50, and that managed to get me to and from work for a good summer, it doesn't owe me anything else. I ended up picking up another (used) bike that's in much better shape, for not much more than the repair would have cost. I'll probably donate the old bike to a shop nearby that fixes up and re-sells bikes for cheap. I think they'd be much more likely to be able to get it running for a reasonable cost and make their money back off of it, especially if they just happen to have a rim that fits. Could be an easy win for them. And now I get to start biking to work again.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Bought a car at the end of June last year, just had to bring it in to the shop for a few days, turns out my Focus has to "Relearn & Adapt" for a little while and hope it fixes the problem, possibly replace clutches 1 and 2, or replace the whole damn transmission.
> 
> So, unless Ford decides I can somehow get swept into the numerous other claims that got accounted for with the Dual Clutch transmission recall/lawsuit last year, it's possibly going to cost me $1-2K or I sell the thing, and take a loss of about the same amount.



Well, my part was covered under the recall, downside is it didn't fix my issue which means it could still be my clutches, but I'm wondering now if its something on the engine side where its either not getting enough air, or something is affecting the throttle sensor. I'm gonna have to have the dealers take it for a drive and actually feel the issue to see if that might helps them solve this.


----------



## Kaura

Everyone knows about manspreading but what right some fat chick has to stretch her legs long and straight when I'm keeping mine neatly under the bench, especially since I sat here first.


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> Everyone knows about manspreading


I honestly had to google it. I don't get why people have to put a label on everything.


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> I honestly had to google it. I don't get why people have to put a label on everything.



Don't know about anything but I still can't believe someone could get mad at guys because they sit wider than women. Especially since there's a logical biological explanation for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Don't know about anything but I still can't believe someone could get mad at guys because they sit wider than women. Especially since there's a logical biological explanation for it.


yeah they act like we're actively trying to take up extra space. Maybe if they had a pair of testicles being crushed between their legs they'd be more sympathetic (or if they weren't constantly triggered nutjobs). Every day we move closer towards making the world in Idiocracy a reality.


----------



## Demiurge

Even if the whole not-wanting-to-crush-the-boys angle isn't accepted, I don't think there's anything wrong with establishing boundaries of personal space. Frankly, I don't see how people don't think that standing for a short period of time is much more comfortable than spending the equivalent period of time _directly pressed-up against another individual_.

Of course, stupid me went from having a job that was a 10 minute walk on foot to ~90min on a train both ways. Somehow, people would rather cram-into someone else just to sit on their ass for 20 minutes in a sweaty train car than stand for the two stops.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

People who bitch about moronic shit and who don't respect personal space are odd.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

My cat decided my laptop was thirsty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wedge_destroyer said:


> My cat decided my laptop was thirsty.


Your cat was trying to teach you not to put liquids near electronics.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Your cat was trying to teach you not to put liquids near electronics.



That's the thing bottle of water was over two feet away on a shelf with the lid on. The little bastard smacked it on to the desk.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wedge_destroyer said:


> That's the thing bottle of water was over two feet away on a shelf with the lid on. The little bastard smacked it on to the desk.




I'm sorry, but...


----------



## Seabeast2000

wedge_destroyer said:


> That's the thing bottle of water was over two feet away on a shelf with the lid on. The little bastard smacked it on to the desk.


That is metal AF.


----------



## p0ke

I ordered an Android car stereo from ebay a shitload of time ago. It arrived, but the display was broken. So the seller said he'd send me a replacement screen, but he never did. Or at least it never arrived. I was pissed of about that, but it wasn't the end of the world.
So a while ago I searched again and found another similar stereo for way less. Ordered it, and it was supposed to arrive last week. But turns out they had taken the shipping address from my Paypal account instead of the ebay account, eventhough the shipping information states that it was sent to the address on I have on ebay (we moved in February and I had forgotten to update my address on Paypal). I checked the tracking, saw that the package had arrived in my city, and that it was being rerouted to my new address. That was on Thursday. Then yesterday I checked again, and saw that it had been returned to the airport post office *in the middle of the night between Saturday and Sunday* and was already on its' way back to China. So I called the post office and they said there's nothing they can do... FUUUUUUUUUCK!
So now I'm hoping the seller will be reasonable and post it again, since it was basically his mistake. And I'm sure he will, those Chinese sellers seem to do pretty much anything for a positive review. And once it arrives in my city once again, I'll call the post office straight away and tell them I'll be picking it up from there myself. Anyway, I'm mostly just mad for having to wait probably at least a month more for it to arrive - I was expecting to install it today. Luckily I still have a shitty cd-player in the car at least, so it's not like I have to drive around in complete silence...


----------



## p0ke

Oh and I'm also mad because my daughter woke up at 4:30 this morning and refused to continue sleeping. She wanted to go and wake her brother up, and she just started crying and screaming louder and louder each time I told her "it's the middle of the night, you need to keep sleeping...". At 6:30 my wife got up with the girl and went downstairs, so I got to sleep a couple of hours more in the morning at least. It still sucks though, I'm totally dead right now.


----------



## TedEH

The a/c in the building I work in is... not really doing it's job. I can hear fans going, but it's somehow hotter in here than outside. Working indoors is infinitely less pleasant when packed in a room of sweaty people.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> The a/c in the building I work in is... not really doing it's job. I can hear fans going, but it's somehow hotter in here than outside. Working indoors is infinitely less pleasant when packed in a room of sweaty people.



That must suck. Luckily in our office the ac is pretty much the only thing that does work as it should  It's not that warm outside right now, but still, when I step out of the office I basically get hit by a wall of heat


----------



## TedEH

It's supposed to reach up to +28C today, which isn't too bad, but with so many people in one room at once, it exacerbates the heat. There's a guy coming in today to fix it, but that means everything is shut off until it's done. No air flow today. We'll see how well that goes...


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> It's supposed to reach up to +28C today, which isn't too bad, but with so many people in one room at once, it exacerbates the heat. There's a guy coming in today to fix it, but that means everything is shut off until it's done. No air flow today. We'll see how well that goes...


Eff dat, sick day.


----------



## Demiurge

Does the office not allow desk fans? I find that even when office A/C is working on a hot day, the lack of air movement away from the vents makes it feel like it's not effective. Even just a $10 cheapie fan makes a lot of difference.


----------



## TedEH

We have some fans. They are less effective than you would think. Weirdly... I think the ac is working right now? It's... not warm in here. I'll take it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Reverb thinks I'm refunding some piece of shit for a pedal they didn't have issues with and never filed for a refund, and as such, want to charge my fucking credit card. I will never do business with them. I'd rather deal with Guitar Center and Musician's Friend, though most likely, my future business will be going to Sweetwater.

Fuck Reverb, and fuck Jim Spencer.


----------



## TedEH

Bicycle anger continues. New bike got a flat. Replacement tube exploded while trying to inflate it. Something somewhere really doesn't want me to have a working bike.


----------



## bostjan

Could it be a bad batch of tubes? Maybe dry rot?


----------



## TedEH

They're not all from the same place, or the same brand, or the same size. Some came from Canadian tire. Some came from the bike shop down the road from the office.

I hate to say it, but the common element is me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Guess you better get a skateboard.


----------



## bostjan

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/flats.html

and if none of that works, maybe: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stop-A-F...75035&wl11=online&wl12=43280301&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## TedEH

Most recent attempt seems to be sticking this time. The last one was the first attempt on the newer bike so maybe I hadn't inspected closely enough. Replaced the lining tape on the inside as well as added some extra electric tape to make the lining a bit thicker and cover more area. Did the installation super carefully. Inflated the tube very slowly this time, as well as let a bit of air out a couple o times before continuing (both to help it stretch/settle, if that even does anything, which it might not, but also went slow because the last explosion was really dramatic and my nerves are a bit shot from it hah). Was able to go around the block a couple o times without a problem. Going to take a shorter trip soon to see if it's alright. If that passes, I'll try it to get to work on Monday.

I think a smarter person than me would have given up and paid a pro to fix it long ago. Or bought a new (as in not used) bike by now.


----------



## TedEH

Actually, there's an interesting point in that article I hadn't considered:



> Blowouts are sudden losses of air, usually accompanied by a loud BANG! Since the inner tube is just a rubber balloon, if you pump it up outside of a tire, it will stretch bigger and bigger the more air you put into it, until it pops. The inner tube will not take much pressure by itself: it needs to be held inside of a tire to get up to full pressure. If the tire doesn't hold the tube in all around, the tube will pop.



I think this might be what happened to the last one - The tube I found wasn't a 100% perfect fit cause I couldn't find one. From what I read, you're supposed to be able to get away with a mismatch- tubes should be pretty tolerant of tire sizes they're used with. What I have is a 27x1.25 tire, but the tube is for a 700C (tiiiiiiiny bit smaller) x ~30mm (1.25 should be closer to 32mm. Supposedly, people say they put 1.125 sized tubes on these pretty often (closer to 28mm) which is within the range of the tube I got. Maaaaaaaaaybe because of the smaller size, I can't inflate to the full 90psi the tire claims I should be using. I stopped this time at ~80psi (I'm not that heavy, I don't think I need the full 90).

Edit: Some other sources are saying that this wouldn't make sense though. Lots of people say that a tube won't explode unless it makes its way outside the tire one way or another. Maybe I inflated too quickly and the tube pushed its way out of the tire...... Who knows. Was careful this time. Maybe I got it right for once.


----------



## Kaura

Another busy af Friday evening shift as always. As if the work itself wouldnt have made me mad already but I managed to bang my wireless 200€ headphones against a metal beam and broke them. Once I get back from my holiday I dont care how much were behind the schedule just because our stupid boss doesnt hire enough people, I'm not going to break a sweat even once.


----------



## NosralTserrof

No matter how hard I try to look, finding band members is fucking impossible. 

And I'm in a pretty big city.


----------



## lurè

I spent my birthday with diarrhea.


----------



## lewis

NosralTserrof said:


> No matter how hard I try to look, finding band members is fucking impossible.
> 
> And I'm in a pretty big city.


i know these struggles.
Got so fed up with our drummer search we just completely scrapped trying for now with the aim to start gigging with programmed drums until we get enough following that it hopefully then makes it easier to advertise for members.

I need a bassist too now so for the time being that too is on the backing track.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> I spent my birthday with diarrhea.


At least you were not alone. :/


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> At least you were not alone. :/



Literally had a blast


----------



## Kaura

Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.



With how things are going, that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.


You're not the right race most likely so you wouldn't like it anyways. Just being honest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You're not the right race most likely so you wouldn't like it anyways. Just being honest.



I don't know if you've ever seen the demographics of Finland.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.


Sisu-Rah!


----------



## Metropolis

Right race... what. This might be the whitest country in the world


----------



## Ralyks

Despise my job and trying to figure out how to pull off a career change while also raising an almost 3 year old by myself.


----------



## A-Branger

having to deal with a dumb co-worker, you know one of those with complete lack of common sense and ability to figure it out the most stupid simple things by itself. One of those that makes you think "how do you even manage all this time, had a bussiness, had a wife???"


we live on a small island, we got the priviledge at my work to have golf buggies due to our job (which have to be shared), lets say my house/room is at 30/40min walk.... I share the buggy with that person. Today trying to fucking argue about the buggies which my answer to him was simply "just fucking ask!".... like I like to go for a hike or gym after work.... donno why in the F he decided today to be like "but I need to buggy to do stuff in the afto too....... "well ASK!!!!!" for the big F sake!!!..... I do not give an F to walk back home and I have done it countless of times, he drops me at the location and I jsut walk......aahhhggg

like he was suggesting I share the buggy with another co-worker as she does gym too..... Im like "you know we got to different gyms at a different times no?.. I 90% of time go in the mornings, she goes afternoons"... and he knows, hes jsut too dumb to remmeber, in his mind is "you guys do gym so theres the solution derp" ..... same then he saying "but youy two always go out at night, so better you two share the buggy"...... which again, yes we sometimes we do go out together, but we also go out with different people at different places/times.... plus 80% of the time we take the bus as we cant drive after 1am and/or drunk...... all this while he doesnt do anything at night, if not we both need the buggies more at night than he would ever will..... you see what I mean with his logic and common sense being fully trow out of the window

he used to live wher Iw as which is at the end of the road at the furthest point you can live in this place, he always complain, now he got moved to a much closer location, which is same palce as other co-workers... so they give him a ride so Im cool I take the buggy as I need it for the morning...... but if the big puppy doesnt tell me he "needs it" Im not gonna give it to him

same shit other day, fucking lazy puppy decides to cry and call to pick him up from the ferry, im like "nope, Im going to gym" (its his day off, so ideally I got priority on buggy)..... "but I already asked blah and blah, I need a ride......." (other co-workers were like me... all of us thinking "just walk!!") literary his house is a 15 min walk from the ferry, he didnt have any bags...... I get it, if Im going home I could give you a ride, but since Im not that should be the end of the conversation, but he kept insisting, because hes too lazy to either walk or take the fucking bus which is a 5 min walk from there too

plus a couple of times to me and to another co-worker he bitching and crying to give hi the buggy because he "needs it" to go to the supermarket, when both of us where bussy, or more than that again he was the one on day off while us working and wanting to do do stuff in the afto already planed, but nooooo he NEEDS to go to the supermarket.... which for me one time, if I did was to loose enough time in order to not be able to do my afto long hikerun due to sunset times, and my friend other time she had her night planed with her boyfriend..... both times he was on day off, so technically he could jsut go to the supermarket at ANY time of the day, jsut take the fucking bus!!!!........ nope, only because in reality he wanted to buy a case of beer(to drink by itself at home) so it was "too heavy" to carry abck to the bus.... or buy a cooked chicken, which was "too hot" to be able to re-heat once he get home after bus....... could he wait to the next day?... nope, he need it that day......

my friend told him, take the bus, I would pick you up from the supermarket at X time and give you a ride home...... X time arrives, hes not there as he was waiting for my friend to pick him up from his house......

Im seriously considering changing my days off jsut so I can maximise the amount of times I wont have to deal with him per week lol

sorry for the rant, I started typing as a quick why Im mad, end up being a full on rant, Im not expecting anyone to read it, I just need it to blow off some steam. Before I post it I tried to search for the rant tread but I couldnt find it, not even using the search function... plus this rant could be placed into first world struggle tread too hahaha


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.


----------



## Kaura

Just bought Native instrument's Komplete 11 which I'm very happy about. But trying to download all the 122 gigs worth of stuff with the piece of shit called Native Access I'm probably finished next month since the damn software gives me errors every two minutes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the ccne just changed the requirements for CRNA degrees to a doctorate level from masters level


----------



## FIXXXER

not really mad about it but for some reason all my posts on this site have been deleted. 
I can't remember being rude or breaking the rules in any way, just wondering, any idea why my posts are gone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FIXXXER said:


> not really mad about it but for some reason all my posts on this site have been deleted.
> I can't remember being rude or breaking the rules in any way, just wondering, any idea why my posts are gone?



The server shit the bed earlier this month, or something, and it messed with viewing post/thread histories.

Your posts weren't deleted, they still exist, it just doesn't appear on your post history screen.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

FIXXXER said:


> not really mad about it but for some reason all my posts on this site have been deleted.
> I can't remember being rude or breaking the rules in any way, just wondering, any idea why my posts are gone?



The site recently had a database update that screwed up searches of content indexed prior to that date. Search google for your old threads, and you may find it’s only the ss.org search functionality that’s been deleted. If indeed your posts have been deleted, you are likely embroiled in a centuries-old conspiracy currently headed by a third degree master mason.


----------



## lewis

So sick and tired of family making snide and negative comments just to me anytime i go visit, despite being one of the 2 only people who make effort with the family.
My working, driving, decision making is constantly mentioned in a negative way to make me feel like crap despite the fact how i live my life completely disproves the negativity. Never done drugs, never been arrested, never been in debt, dont drink, Have 2 beautiful children, a great home for my family etc etc.

Im only human and after a while it just builds up and i wana snap.

Constantly made to feel like the black sheep. And also im judged by a set of rules that only seem to apply to me.

Disgraceful. Im about ready to throw the towel in with them. I make regular visits to ensure family members are ok when others dont seem to care. Anytime i go there im given jobs to do that i do without batting an eyelid to help. Ive taken members multiple times to and from hospital visits for cancer treatments etc. Given beautiful grandkids and great grandkids to them, with who we make sure they see regularly and its all completely taken for granted and underappreciated.

Literally ready to stop trying now. Im nearly 30 and despite all the pluses i have going for me in my life, im still made to feel like a problem child of 13 etc.

Anway rant over.


----------



## groverj3

Kaura said:


> Tried to apply for US citizenship but the site wouldn't let me to register. I guess I won't join the USMC ever.


Dodged a bullet.

Actually, dodged many bullets. Literally.


----------



## groverj3

Nobody in this state uses turn signals. Not to change lanes, not to turn, not to merge onto/get off highways.

I usually blame the retirees and the fact that Arizona driver's licenses don't expire for a ridiculous amount of time. Mine doesn't expire until 2054, for example. However, it's a blazing inferno here right now and the snowbirds have all gone home to wait it out until October/November.

Also, did I mention that it's hot. It's unfit for human habitation levels of hot, where you die if you don't drink gallons of water when you're outside for long periods of time. I can't wait to get out of grad school to escape this hellscape (but I know that after the summer is over I'll love it here again).


----------



## groverj3

I'll also add in that my PhD advisor expects me to go back and forth between bench work and my computational stuff and be just as productive at both. 10 minutes of down time while something runs on our server is somehow supposed to be enough to glove up and get some wet lab work done. She also decided to skimp, for budget reasons, and not send me to another lab to teach me how to do a very complicated experimental procedure that I am now stuck trying to muddle my way through this summer using nothing but internet forums, badly written methods sections in published papers, and emails to random other scientists that don't usually respond. Also while getting programming/bioinformatics work done concurrently which she doesn't know the slightest bit about actually doing, but vaguely knows enough about some of it conceptually to have opinions about how long it should take, etc.

Did I mention that I'm over grad school? I know there's always a boss breathing down your neck, wanting you to get shit done, and I have no illusions that these kinds of annoyances will disappear after I get out. However, 4 years of working for the same, very demanding, "boss" and only vague ideas from her about what I actually have to get done to graduate rather than specific milestones to work for gets old.

I used to get all stressed out about work, but in the past 6 months I've mostly started ignoring my advisor's criticisms and the stress of keeping up with the expectation to work on nights and weekends in this lab. Instead, I play my guitars and relax, knowing that I've gotten two first author papers already and no matter how much work I get done it won't be enough to avoid getting chastised.

I'm feeling bitchy today, I guess.


----------



## p0ke

After roughly 1.5 years of usage my phone is pretty much fucked. It has served well for what it is, it's a Huawei P8 Lite that I paid 99€ for. It basically never got any updates (apart from Android 5 -> Android 6 update straight away when I unpacked it for the first time), and 16gb of storage space is simply not enough for normal use. So I flashed Lineage OS 14.1 on it, which enables me to use a microsd as extended internal storage, so now I have 16+64gb of storage, which is way more than enough. Anyway, since I flashed that, my battery life has been rubbish - my battery is pretty much constantly empty. I bought the same phone for my wife around the same time (mine is black and hers is white), and hers is starting to suffer from the same issue without the modded os though, so it's not just that. The original Huawei battery saver is much more efficient than the default Android one though. 
Apart from that, I've noticed that my phone has become curved  It's sort of bent backwards. It doesn't affect usage, but it looks like it won't last much more until the display snaps. My USB port also had some issues until I cleaned it with a sharpened toothpick.
So anyway, because of the battery life issue, I've decided to buy a new phone for both me and my wife. My wife's birthday is on Sunday, so it'll be a great present, and I've decided to buy her the Huawei P Smart. That one is in stock everywhere at discount prices, so that'll be ok. But for myself - I want the Honor 9 Lite, and my network operator doesn't have that in stock yet. So I'm waiting for them to get that (because then my phone bill + all the phones are billed simultaneously = easier to manage + they allow me to pay for it in parts with zero interest), and am getting more and more infuriated by the battery life of my old phone...

I guess maybe this should've gone into the first world problems thread


----------



## Kaura

Ughhhhhh, tried to reinstall Cubase 6 but I don't have the activation code. I still even have the box it came in but the code is missing. Looks like I finally have to start using a newer version. I just hate the current design and it makes my workflow much slower since I'm so used to the old look.

Edit: Well, shit. Because I haven't activated the original version (6), I can't activate the newer version because the activation code is for an upgrade and since I technically don't own the original version then I'm basically screwed.


----------



## possumkiller

Freakin CITES. Trying to sell a rosewood neck internationally just to fund a guitar with a rosewood fretboard coming from internationally. FUCK


----------



## Vyn

Fucking Japanese eBay listings, trying to work out which sellers are legit and which are just posting someone else's listing. SMH. @MatiasTolkki , any recommendations as to which sellers to use?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Vyn said:


> Fucking Japanese eBay listings, trying to work out which sellers are legit and which are just posting someone else's listing. SMH. @MatiasTolkki , any recommendations as to which sellers to use?



Give me some listings or makers you're looking at right now.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I am so angry I'd punch this fucker in his jaw. WAY overpriced, do NOT attempt to use a broker of some kind to buy this. No RG5000 is worth as much as a new RG550, not in a million fucking years.

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r252034361


----------



## TedEH

I think this is the hottest day of the summer so far, and the AC is busted at the office, of course.


----------



## groverj3

I have a canker sore and it's near the back of my throat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made brownies, but didn't hear the timer go off, so they're all burnt


----------



## Demiurge

Maybe this belongs in the First World Problems thread, but I'm feeling more aggro than pissy. Last day of work at a job I hated, but, as expected, everything I disliked about it had to come back for one last slap that just made it feel more enervated than triumphant. The long commute, extra long and extra hot; the idiots, extra stupid; the people I liked had the day off.

The job felt like a stool at a crappy diner. Still warm from the last person there and it will be warm for the next person, where you're just intended to tuck-into the greasy hash in front of you until you're too sick to your stomach to stay. Good riddance. Okay, now I'm feeling better!


----------



## lurè

I'm out of pasta


----------



## narad

<double post>


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> Fucking Japanese eBay listings, trying to work out which sellers are legit and which are just posting someone else's listing. SMH. @MatiasTolkki , any recommendations as to which sellers to use?



For real. I've complained to ebay several times, but they won't do anything if the store that owns the merchandise itself complains. I'm like, sure, but it begs to reason that 8 guys aren't in possession of the same instrument (with the same photos). You know, who cares about the end user experience of buyers...

They're ruining the legacy of meestursparkle...


----------



## A-Branger

lewis said:


> Literally ready to stop trying now. Im nearly 30 and despite all the pluses i have going for me in my life, im still made to feel like a problem child of 13 etc.



because they still see you as that 13yr kid and forever they will on some degree.

I got a similar-ish thing with my family, mostly my brothers. They still treat me and talk to me like their "little brother" even when Im fucking 34. I still feel Im not enough for them, or they still need to lecture me or teach me or anything. Ive never been in a position (as I can recall), were they came to me asking for advice or looking up to me or a "what should I do" or help or anything..... Like they wont trust me to take the lead on something as they of course are alwys right first. Even when Im the one who flew away, started a life ona different country and I ahve been/done far more stuff than any of them..... They are succesfull dont get me wrong, my sister is high up on the corporate ladder and my two brothers work with my dads in their company and they all ahve family/house.... so maybe work wise Im not there like them

Maybe Im exagerating, but thats how I feel and reason why Im not really much in contact with them.... mind you they wont call either, they all chat on a stupid group on whatsapp, the only reason why Im still there its because "im family" if not I would ahve left that group AAAAAAAAGGGEEEEEESSSSS ago, they always send and talk the same stupid shit.

Im always been more comfortable by my own, even last year after I went to NAMM I kinda "had" to go to florida to see my folks... like if I already make the big trip over tehre might jsut go bit further to see them, but in my mind I was like "I wish I had gone to a snow resort in colorado or something to do snowboarding" lol..... Fuck none of them have made any sort of effort to come visit me(my brothers that it... my parents have come twice already) , yeah I know Australia... but still is not taht expensive... fuck there it was my sister going to stupid Paris for NYE last year, but then they go with the "Australia is too far/expensive" ......meh really, I would keep doing my thing, once they decide to do a group hollyday again with everyone I would tag along, if not I wont waste my money for a trip I wont enjoy because I would never do MY thing, rather what THEY want to do

rant over


----------



## USMarine75

I was following an eBay listing that was stuck at one bid for a week. And the bidder had zero feedback anyways so I figured it was just a junk bid. The guitar wasn't a well known model, but was 15 years old and basically brand new. There was a similar listing on Reverb for 200 more and only in average condition. It was stuck at the opening bid of $444 shipped and with 10 seconds left I figured I'd swoop in and steal it. Nope. It bid up to $710 in the last 5 seconds! I went back to the Reverb listing ($650) and that was gone right after. I'd bet money the guy who lost out with a $700 bid bought that one as a consolation prize. 

Anywho, I'm just bummed because I've only seen two of this model for sale in the last 5 years. (And I'm on a break from buying and $700+ was outside my emergency spending limit lol)


----------



## lurè

I'm selling a Boss RC-2 and and a guy contacted me asking for a price drop but he would've come to my house to take the pedal. 
Today he asked for another price drop and wants me to go to his house with the pedal.

I like people


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> I'm selling a Boss RC-2 and and a guy contacted me asking for a price drop but he would've come to my house to take the pedal.
> Today he asked for another price drop and wants me to go to his house with the pedal.
> 
> I like people


Were the calls coming from within your house? Run!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Were the calls coming from within your house? Run!


Ah, gotta love that classic 70s horror meme. ie, Black Christmas, When a Stranger Calls


----------



## lewis

nose piercings

what an asbolute joke they are. In most piercings are tbh. Out of 5 different piercings Ive had done in my life, only ear lobes were worth it and worked out.
Screw piercings. Too much hassle than they are worth


----------



## TedEH

I've never been a fan of piercings for the most part. Especially when they're those "edgy" and "subversive" piercings like eyebrows and noses and what have you. And I know that'll prompt someone to go "hey man, don't judge, people can do what they want!" to which I say, sure - do what you want, I'm all for that freedom of expression, buuuuut that freedom doesn't spare you from looking kind of ridiculous in my eyes. You're free to look ridiculous if you want.


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> I've never been a fan of piercings for the most part. Especially when they're those "edgy" and "subversive" piercings like eyebrows and noses and what have you. And I know that'll prompt someone to go "hey man, don't judge, people can do what they want!" to which I say, sure - do what you want, I'm all for that freedom of expression, buuuuut that freedom doesn't spare you from looking kind of ridiculous in my eyes. You're free to look ridiculous if you want.



I've hated eyebrows for as long as I can remember, aside from that I think anchor piercings look trashy as shit too


----------



## TedEH

I don't know if this goes in the mad, or sad, or happy thread, or if it deserves a thread of it's own, or what.... but I woke up this morning to the news (via twitter) that the company I work for has been bought. Had absolutely zero idea this was coming.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> I don't know if this goes in the mad, or sad, or happy thread, or if it deserves a thread of it's own, or what.... but I woke up this morning to the news (via twitter) that the company I work for has been bought. Had absolutely zero idea this was coming.



My company has been bought twice since I've been here. 

I can't say it's been for the best or worse each time. Since we're so big it would take a long time to reach folks on my level, and even so, the Union would cushion any changes, positive or negative. 

I highly recommend trying to keep up with how your place of employment is doing at the top level, especially if you're looking to stay for your career.


----------



## TedEH

I have so many questions. We have a meeting in about an hour where they were supposed to do the reveal but the cats out of the bag already. We're about 35 people now, and the rumors are basically that we're "not going to change anything". I definitely heard someone claim that part of the move was in the interest in trying to give us as much job security as possible, but who knows.


----------



## TedEH

Some google searching tell me that our new overlords have an audio department - which is something we don't have. Maybe this could be good for me?


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> I have so many questions. We have a meeting in about an hour where they were supposed to do the reveal but the cats out of the bag already. We're about 35 people now, and the rumors are basically that we're "not going to change anything". I definitely heard someone claim that part of the move was in the interest in trying to give us as much job security as possible, but who knows.


Not to be negative but that is boiler plate PR for any big change/merger/buyout.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> I have so many questions. We have a meeting in about an hour where they were supposed to do the reveal but the cats out of the bag already. We're about 35 people now, and the rumors are basically that we're "not going to change anything". I definitely heard someone claim that part of the move was in the interest in trying to give us as much job security as possible, but who knows.



Look at other companies they've acquired. 

That'll probably give you an idea of what you're in for.


----------



## TedEH

The906 said:


> Not to be negative but that is boiler plate PR for any big change/merger/buyout.


I have reasons to believe it though. Part of it is that I trust the people involved. And there's other reasons. The more I think about it the more it makes sense. Obviously there's a lot of context that can't be conveyed in a forum.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Look at other companies they've acquired.


This is great advice, thanks.


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> I have reasons to believe it though. Part of it is that I trust the people involved. And there's other reasons. The more I think about it the more it makes sense. Obviously there's a lot of context that can't be conveyed in a forum.
> 
> .


Totally understood.


----------



## TedEH

We just come out of the "official" meeting about it. I'm more confident this is going work out ok. Still cautious obviously.


----------



## TedEH

In the spirit of the days events, todays 'currently listening to' will include much Scar Symmetry, with such titles as "Rise of the Reptilian Regime" and "The Shape of Things to Come"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> I've never been a fan of piercings for the most part. Especially when they're those "edgy" and "subversive" piercings like eyebrows and noses and what have you. And I know that'll prompt someone to go "hey man, don't judge, people can do what they want!" to which I say, sure - do what you want, I'm all for that freedom of expression, buuuuut that freedom doesn't spare you from looking kind of ridiculous in my eyes. You're free to look ridiculous if you want.


They're free to be unemployable, same with people that get neck tattoos/hand tats/face tats. I have no problem with tats in general, I just think that those are highly unprofessional and make people look ridiculous. Also if the body is a canvas, why do most people's bodies look like a middleschooler doodled random shit all over them


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're free to be unemployable, same with people that get neck tattoos/hand tats/face tats. I have no problem with tats in general, I just think that those are highly unprofessional and make people look ridiculous. Also if the body is a canvas, why do most people's bodies look like a middleschooler doodled random shit all over them



For decades the corporate office of the company I work for stipulated that you could not have visible tattoos. 

About five years ago they rolled back that policy, and eased up the dress code. 

To absolutely no one's surprise, we didn't lose any important sales contracts, our distributor supply scores didn't fall, and our networking metrics didn't bomb. No extra HR complaints were filed and everything kinda went on as usual...except employee engagement went up a little.

In the age of internet and cell phones you don't interact one on one with clients and coworkers like you used to.

Back when tattoos and piercings meant you were a criminal, a whore or a dirty foreigner there might have been a problem, but not in America in 2018.


----------



## TedEH

I agree to a point, but at the same time, if I interviewed two people who were equal in all other ways except that one of them was "professionally presentable" and the other had a bunch of aggressive and non-coverable face-tattoos, ripped up clothes, 8 different colours in their hair, etc., it's hard to say that I wouldn't be biased towards hiring the professional looking person.

It is "Right"? Probably not. But I'd be lying if I claimed to be entirely blind to it, 2018 or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> It is "Right"? Probably not.



I can respect that level of honesty, as much as I disagree with absurdity of your comparison.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> For decades the corporate office of the company I work for stipulated that you could not have visible tattoos.
> 
> About five years ago they rolled back that policy, and eased up the dress code.
> 
> To absolutely no one's surprise, we didn't lose any important sales contracts, our distributor supply scores didn't fall, and our networking metrics didn't bomb. No extra HR complaints were filed and everything kinda went on as usual...except employee engagement went up a little.
> 
> In the age of internet and cell phones you don't interact one on one with clients and coworkers like you used to.
> 
> Back when tattoos and piercings meant you were a criminal, a whore or a dirty foreigner there might have been a problem, but not in America in 2018.


It really depends on the job we're talking about. Most hospitals will not hire people with face tats/face piercings/hand tats specifically because they don't look neat and professional. A looot of hospitals don't want to see visible tattoos. The facial piercing thing is more of a safety hazard (all it takes is one combative patient clawing at and ripping out a piercing).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> It really depends on the job we're talking about. Most hospitals will not hire people with face tats/face piercings/hand tats specifically because they don't look neat and professional. A looot of hospitals don't want to see visible tattoos. The facial piercing thing is more of a safety hazard (all it takes is one combative patient clawing at and ripping out a piercing).



I don't think I've ever thought about how my doctor looked while I was in dire need of emergency medical care. 

Though, I imagine older people who are far more conservative about such things go to hospitals more frequently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think I've ever thought about how my doctor looked while I was in dire need of emergency medical care.
> 
> Though, I imagine older people who are far more conservative about such things go to hospitals more frequently.


 it's up to the boards/hospital administrators. Most of the younger nurses/doctors in my hospital have tattoos and are fine with them being visible. The only ones that would be really visible with our scrubs are arm tats


----------



## TedEH

MaxOfMetal said:


> absurdity of your comparison.


To be fair, I'm saying that while being a guy with a visible tattoo and long hair, and we have employees with lots of hair colours, full sleeve tattoos, that come to the office with metal shirts and battle jackets, etc. We're also not in a customer-facing role 99.9% of the time. The absurdity in my example is maybe not that I would be judgemental of people that I described to be pretty ridiculously different, but that such example candidates would be exactly equal in all other considerations. Realistically, my intention would be to 100% take the person who is best suited to the role, whichever hire is in the best interest to the company, etc., but I also recognize that it's incredibly hard to fight all the little biases that you may or may not be aware you're applying to something like that.

In other words, we outwardly go "It's 2018! We don't judge anymore!" but we totally do still judge. We just do it at a different level, and actively try to challenge that thought when it occurs to us. Or that's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## p0ke

Got a goddamned parking ticket while staying at my moms place. Yeah, pretty minor thing really, but I sure as hell am not paying 50€ for it without a fight


----------



## TedEH

I'm not as mad as I could be, because I'm in vacation mode, and actively not giving a f*ck about anything in order to maximize the relaxation factor of said vacation time - BUT right as vacation time starts, our relatively new drummer has decided to call it quits. Not really any details why, but sounds to me like life stress and it's just not the right band for him. Which is fine. Drummers just dropping left and right though, and it's hard to find good replacements. One of the guitarists in this band is taking it a bit personally, starting to think it's a sign that something is wrong with the band, or that we all just kind of suck at this. Once vacation mode is over, I think it'll be time to re-group and re-invent the band. Get some new things going, and get morale back up.

I think that's why I needed this week off. Wacky stuff happening in the bands, wacky stuff at work - morale in all the circles of my life is generally low and it's draining to try to stay positive through everything at once. Soooo a week off to recharge, then tackle everything from a good place, I guess.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I'm not as mad as I could be, because I'm in vacation mode, and actively not giving a f*ck about anything in order to maximize the relaxation factor of said vacation time - BUT right as vacation time starts, our relatively new drummer has decided to call it quits. Not really any details why, but sounds to me like life stress and it's just not the right band for him. Which is fine. Drummers just dropping left and right though, and it's hard to find good replacements. One of the guitarists in this band is taking it a bit personally, starting to think it's a sign that something is wrong with the band, or that we all just kind of suck at this. Once vacation mode is over, I think it'll be time to re-group and re-invent the band. Get some new things going, and get morale back up.
> 
> I think that's why I needed this week off. Wacky stuff happening in the bands, wacky stuff at work - morale in all the circles of my life is generally low and it's draining to try to stay positive through everything at once. Soooo a week off to recharge, then tackle everything from a good place, I guess.




Please tell me that you're not secretly Matt/Corey from Trivium... I'd hate to see Alex Bent go...


----------



## TedEH

You have ever seen Trivium and me in the same place at the same time...? :O

... I have, actually, they played Heavy Montreal.  Not really my kinda sound anymore, but it was a good set.


----------



## p0ke

I just can't seem to catch a break with my car stereo  I've ordered one three times, and every time, someone messes up.

1) Ordered an Android-stereo from eBay. It took a long time and I had to pay for customs inspections and stuff. It arrives, and the cables have been packaged improperly and have hit the display and split it in the middle. The stereo starts and works, except the touch screen doesn't react below the split. The touch-volume buttons are also above, so it can't be used at all. I contact the seller, and he promises to send a new display. It never arrives.
2) Ordered another similar stereo. I track the package all the way to my city, but then tracking says "sending to receiver's new address". Then next tracking message is "returning to sender" and location: airport... In the middle of the night, between Saturday and Sunday. I call the post (which is closed on weekends, so I call on Monday), they say "it's already gone, nothing we can do". They didn't bother to contact me or anything, even though they had my phone number in the address details. I contact the seller on eBay and got a refund.
3) Order yet another similar stereo. Same thing as #2 happens, but this time I'm fast and call the post straight away. They don't have a clue where the package is, and it's now been in transit to "new address" for a week. The post found out that it's supposedly on its' way from 24100 (main post office) to 24130 (my postal code, doesn't have a post office). The post office needs details from the sender to find the package, but the seller has unregistered from eBay so I can't contact them. I file a case on eBay and got a refund again, but the goddamned box is still supposedly somewhere in my neighborhood but no-one know where. If I'm lucky it will arrive and I will basically have gotten it for free, but it doesn't look very promising at the moment...

I guess you can imagine my frustration at this point. The reason why I just won't buy a similar stereo locally, is that it would cost 299€ at minimum here, whereas directly from China I can get the basically same stereo for 50€. And the one I actually received seemed really good too, sucks that it was broken.
The Finnish postal service is a goddamned joke.


----------



## p0ke

Follow up on the previous post... I've been emailing back and forth with the post office, and the last response I got was "Sorry, there's nothing we can do about this. Ask eBay for a refund". Seriously. The package has arrived in my town, but they can't find it anywhere or deliver it to me or anything, so it's easier to just ask for a refund and forget about it? What a joke...


----------



## possumkiller

I really need to take a dump but someone is taking their sweet ass time in the bathroom...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Just shit in a box and mail it to p0ke. It’ll be like Russian roulette. Best case scenario, he’ll be driving down Main Street next month with turds blaring out of his car.


----------



## possumkiller

Can you send bio matter through international mail?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Just write “*fake* diarrhea from eating seven bags of goldfish crackers during church” on the forms. What’s the post office going to do, taste it? Besides, they’re going to be far more preoccupied with the recipient being put down as “Guy whose mail you keep fucking up in 24130.”


----------



## p0ke

Yeah well, it's not like it'd ever reach me anyway  Shit in a box and mail it anywhere in Finland and it'll most likely disappear pretty much the same as if you'd flushed it down the toilet.

Anyway, the funny thing is that I order stuff from ebay all the time and the only time there's ever been any problems is when I've ordered a car stereo. So make sure you write "2din Android 7.1 car stereo" on the box of shit and it'll be gone.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I found a KM-7 in lambo orange for a great price and in good condition on Reverb but the seller doesn't want to sell it to me since I'm not a US resident. I'm not even asking him to ship to Canada, I use a mailbox service in Detroit all the time and just bring them over when I cross after work but he is either not responding or doesn't want to do it. I should make a new account that's called "<my account name> with a moustache" and try again, this time without messaging him about shipping to Canada first. 

Just let me feed my GAS! I haven't bought gear in years, let me have this so I might actually start playing again!


----------



## kyleganger

I can't post a link because I never use my account.


----------



## Vyn

Fuck the used gear shops in my area. All run by dudes in their 50s/60s who aren't interested in anything that's not Fender, Gibson or Marshall.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Fuck the used gear shops in my area. All run by dudes in their 50s/60s who aren't interested in anything that's not Fender, Gibson or Marshall.



Used shops are in a rough place. They can only take gear that's easy to flip, which is typically the more standard fare, such as Gibson, Fender etc.

Even in the much larger market of the United States, you're not going to get as good of a trade in on unique pieces, even if they are nice and weren't cheap when originally purchased. 

It's not these shops' responsibility to subsidize highly specific gear choices and take all comers. They're trying to run a profitable business.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Used shops are in a rough place. They can only take gear that's easy to flip, which is typically the more standard fare, such as Gibson, Fender etc.
> 
> Even in the much larger market of the United States, you're not going to get as good of a trade in on unique pieces, even if they are nice and weren't cheap when originally purchased.
> 
> It's not these shops' responsibility to subsidize highly specific gear choices and take all comers. They're trying to run a profitable business.



It's not trade-in prices I have a problem with (I totally get the shop has to make a margin on whatever they buy otherwise they shut). It's the selection more than anything. Also understand that you're not going to find a boutique 7 in one either but at least like a JEM or a Prestige RG, maybe even a Mesa of some description, just something that's not Fender/Gibson/Marshall.

Agreed with the comment on that it's not their responsibility to please everyone and they are entitled to buy/sell whatever brands they choose, however at the same time they then can't turn around and complain that no-one is buying their gear (which unfortunately they are very vocal about down here).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> It's not trade-in prices I have a problem with (I totally get the shop has to make a margin on whatever they buy otherwise they shut). It's the selection more than anything. Also understand that you're not going to find a boutique 7 in one either but at least like a JEM or a Prestige RG, maybe even a Mesa of some description, just something that's not Fender/Gibson/Marshall.
> 
> Agreed with the comment on that it's not their responsibility to please everyone and they are entitled to buy/sell whatever brands they choose, however at the same time they then can't turn around and complain that no-one is buying their gear (which unfortunately they are very vocal about down here).



If they're a used-gear-only shop, they can't really control thier stock like that. They're kind of at the mercy of who brings in what. 

We have a chain like that over here called Music Go Round. The stock in individual stores varies wildly based on the musicians in the area. 

Not to mention some brands tend to be easier to sell independently. Your RG example is pretty apt, as they tend to have pretty poor resale value to begin with, including JEMs.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> If they're a used-gear-only shop, they can't really control thier stock like that. They're kind of at the mercy of who brings in what.
> 
> We have a chain like that over here called Music Go Round. The stock in individual stores varies wildly based on the musicians in the area.
> 
> Not to mention some brands tend to be easier to sell independently. Your RG example is pretty apt, as they tend to have pretty poor resale value to begin with, including JEMs.



I've had a nights sleep, a few cups of tea and a chance to digest your post and I'd like to apologise for being an entitled shit of a customer. Your points are completely valid. I think part of the problem is that while I acknowledge the gear I'm into is niche, the stuff that I don't consider niche (like generic Ibanez RG 6s or ESP/LTDs/Schecter etc) is still actually pretty niche compared to the majority of guitar players who are the Fender/Gibson/Marshall crowd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> I've had a nights sleep, a few cups of tea and a chance to digest your post and I'd like to apologise for being an entitled shit of a customer. Your points are completely valid. I think part of the problem is that while I acknowledge the gear I'm into is niche, the stuff that I don't consider niche (like generic Ibanez RG 6s or ESP/LTDs/Schecter etc) is still actually pretty niche compared to the majority of guitar players who are the Fender/Gibson/Marshall crowd.



You have absolutely nothing to apologize for, dude.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> You have absolutely nothing to apologize for, dude.



Cheers man  I felt like I should because I was in a rather foul mood - the classic "Bah humbug he's right and posting valid points but he's wrong because I want to be right and whinge" haha.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

You should apologize to me. For everything.


----------



## goobaba

Playin my RG520, really wankin on the trem and one of the saddles slips RAGE

I go to my RG7420 and start wankin on the trem and the low B string starts unwinding RAGE

WHY TREMOLOS DO YOU TORTURE ME


----------



## bostjan

Why does every coworker have to overtighten the everyloving shit out of every nut, bolt, or screw they ever touch. Is there a some sort of macho contest to see how can strip off the most threads?! Tighten the damned thing to 100% of the required tightness, then call it good. If you put that much force into it, maybe you should use some threadlocker instead or, hell, maybe you might as well weld it in place. It'll hold up a lot better and really won't be any more difficult to remove. Pfft.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Why does every coworker have to overtighten the everyloving shit out of every nut, bolt, or screw they ever touch. Is there a some sort of macho contest to see how can strip off the most threads?! Tighten the damned thing to 100% of the required tightness, then call it good. If you put that much force into it, maybe you should use some threadlocker instead or, hell, maybe you might as well weld it in place. It'll hold up a lot better and really won't be any more difficult to remove. Pfft.



Ugh, I feel your pain.

We just got a couple new temps and they seemingly love to way over tighten the 6" brass turnback fittings and tri-clovers. 

I have to walk around with a breaker bar when setting routes now. FWP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my uncle (who's been working as a nurse for years) is riding the anti-vaccination thought train. His daughter has dairy/wheat allergies so he blames it on vaccinations


----------



## TedEH

I had to cancel my evening plans yesterday at the last minute because some family decided that a couch needed to be moved _right now_ - but also because they decided that my sister (the person receiving the couch) is not allowed to move furniture herself because "women aren't strong enough to move things". So instead, it was me (a skinny guy with no real upper body strength to speak of) and our dad, who is out of shape and only has something like 40% use of his lungs and risks passing out from exerting himself. So my fully-abled sister (who's probably stronger than I am) was stuck standing by while this happened because nobody was willing to listen to reason.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I had to cancel my evening plans yesterday at the last minute because some family decided that a couch needed to be moved _right now_ - but also because they decided that my sister (the person receiving the couch) is not allowed to move furniture herself because "women aren't strong enough to move things". So instead, it was me (a skinny guy with no real upper body strength to speak of) and our dad, who is out of shape and only has something like 40% use of his lungs and risks passing out from exerting himself. So my fully-abled sister (who's probably stronger than I am) was stuck standing by while this happened because nobody was willing to listen to reason.




Just a quick question...

What would the consequences have been if you and your father declined?


----------



## TedEH

My father would not have declined. It was his idea. If I had declined, I'd get chewed out for it and never hear the end of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

whatever happened to "women can do anything men can do" ?
I guess "women and men aren't exactly the same" doesn't quite have the same ring to it.


----------



## TedEH

I literally had to endure a speech that started with "I'm sorry but women are just made different" from my grandmother, while my dad nodded in agreement. My mother and sister both standing there in a state of mild shock.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> I literally had to endure a speech that started with "I'm sorry but women are just made different" from my grandmother, while my dad nodded in agreement. My mother and sister both standing there in a state of mild shock.


While they are made differently, thus the disambiguation between sexes, I don't see how it's 100% relevant. Maybe the argument boiled down to something like people who have uteri have less muscle mass than people who have testicles, and whilst that might be statistically correct, applying such statistics to a group of three people, when other evidence is available, is a logical fallacy.

I suspect that remnants of the code of chivalry may have more to do with this.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> I suspect that remnants of the code of chivalry may have more to do with this.


The average upper body strength in the room was definitely skewed towards the women who were there. Statistics or reason were not a consideration for anyone who spoke with any "authority" at the time. I was simply in the presence of people who were of the mindset that lifting things is not a thing that women do. Period. End of discussion. "That's how things work in my house". In a reasonable situation, where things can be safely debated, you'd be on to something. Arguing with family is unfortunately not a reasonable situation.

For some added context, I once got into a huge family argument (to the point where I was being shouted at and derided for "calling everyone stupid" and things like that) when I made the mistake of presenting one of my nephews with the Monty Hall problem. I hate to always speak so poorly about my family, but... they're very "traditional" for lack of a nice way to put it, and it's often a source of friction. For the record, my nephew (who was around 10 at the time) seemed to understand the problem.


----------



## bostjan

There are some pretty intelligent people out there who don't seem to be able to think through the Monty Hall problem with the proper mindset. The situation is certainly counter-intuitive for anyone with a basic understanding of probability.

My dad was a really smart guy, but as he got older, his brain started working in surprisingly strange ways. We never debated anything as mathematical as the Monty Hall problem, but he presented me with a couple of real physics doozies in his last couple years. Once, he wanted to tell me that there was no gravity, only air pressure. I tried to explain that without gravity, air pressure wouldn't push you down any more than it'd push you up. I expected that since he was a mechanic who worked on plenty of pneumatic and other pressurized gas systems, we'd be on the same page, but it ended up being one of those debates that I simply had to shrug and walk away from. I really miss talking to him about everyday stuff, but it was a gamble bringing up physics or especially politics.


----------



## TedEH

That's an interesting take. Sort of reminds me of how I was caught off guard a long time ago when I realized how bright my late grandfather was, but he just didn't vocalize it much. He was a machinist, and easily one of the most scientifically/mathematically/logically minded people we've had in the family. Whenever I thought I was being smart about some new science-y thing I figured out, he could school me on all the bits of it that I hadn't actually figured out at all.


----------



## Vyn

We're in the middle of winter over here and had a cold front come through that changed the temperature quick enough to cause a power tube in my Thrasher to go pop. FML.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I mean I guess we're built differently, but if my family refused to see reason, I simply refused to engage them. Most of the time, my family is pretty reasonable, but there have been times when we didn't see eye to eye and me being a stubborn motherfucker, refuse to budge. If that bothers someone, be it family or not, oh well. I don't live with them, they don't live with me, and they have nothing they can do that would impact me significantly. I'm guessing you're in a slightly different situation or mindset, obviously or it wouldn't have gone the way it did.


----------



## TedEH

It's tricky, because it's also not reasonable to alienate family members over something that, on some level, doesn't matter as much. There's enough drama in family matters already that I don't want to throw a wrench in the fact that I get along with everyone for the most part.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> It's tricky, because it's also not reasonable to alienate family members over something that, on some level, doesn't matter as much. There's enough drama in family matters already that I don't want to throw a wrench in the fact that I get along with everyone for the most part.




Thing is though, it's not necessarily YOU alienating them. If they simply can't handle the obvious, that's on them. That's their responsibility. If they make the choice to stop talking to you because of it, oh well.


----------



## TedEH

Again, this is a situation where reason doesn't matter. It's a trade off. I can make a stand and cause a fuss and deal with the fallback from that, or I can just let it slide and get on with my day. It doesn't matter that it's on them - you don't tell your grandmother "you're wrong, and that's your problem, I'm leaving" and expect zero repercussions.

Edit: To be clear, this isn't a situation where anything was up for debate. There is 0 chance that I'd say "actually...." and anyone would change their tune.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> Again, this is a situation where reason doesn't matter. It's a trade off. I can make a stand and cause a fuss and deal with the fallback from that, or I can just let it slide and get on with my day. It doesn't matter that it's on them - you don't tell your grandmother "you're wrong, and that's your problem, I'm leaving" and expect zero repercussions.
> 
> Edit: To be clear, this isn't a situation where anything was up for debate. There is 0 chance that I'd say "actually...." and anyone would change their tune.



Eh, to each their own.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Vyn said:


> Cheers man  I felt like I should because I was in a rather foul mood - the classic "Bah humbug he's right and posting valid points but he's wrong because I want to be right and whinge" haha.



I mean, the name of the thread is "why are you mad right now"....
I feel you though. In my area, it's all Fibson and I can't stand it. Even new stock. Even at the local GuitarCenter, good luck finding an Ibanez higher specced than a standard series.



goobaba said:


> Playin my RG520, really wankin on the trem and one of the saddles slips RAGE
> 
> I go to my RG7420 and start wankin on the trem and the low B string starts unwinding RAGE
> 
> WHY TREMOLOS DO YOU TORTURE ME



HARDTAIL CRUSADE 2018
DEUS VULT



TedEH said:


> *I had to cancel my evening plans yesterday at the last minute because some family decided that a couch needed to be moved right now* - but also because they decided that my sister (the person receiving the couch) is not allowed to move furniture herself because "women aren't strong enough to move things". So instead, it was me (a skinny guy with no real upper body strength to speak of) and our dad, who is out of shape and only has something like 40% use of his lungs and risks passing out from exerting himself. So my fully-abled sister (who's probably stronger than I am) was stuck standing by while this happened because nobody was willing to listen to reason.



Yeah...this stuff is irritating, man. My parents started a vineyard/winery, and that means that I, as their son, now have to put in 10 hour days there on my weekends whenever they want my help. Don't get me wrong, I love my folks and I'll _always _be down to come help them out, but it's the lack of respect for my time and the sense of entitlement to it that grinds my gears. When you text me at 11:30 pm on Thursday to tell me that we're picking this weekend and that you need me at 7am Saturday/Sunday, that's irritating. Having to cancel my Friday / Saturday plans because I get no advance notice is irritating. Then when they get passive aggressive and low-key bitchy because I showed up at 10am *after *informing them that under *no *circumstances will I be setting an alarm on the weekend, that's also irritating.

I know I'm an entitled millennial who wouldn't know real work if it slapped me in the face, but I feel like if I'm helping you, for no personal benefit, I should be able to help you on my own terms and you should be thankful for my help. Even as family, I don't demand my dad's time to help me concrete my sideyard. I ask him if he'd be willing to help, let him set the time and date, and work around him because him showing up to help at all is more than enough for me.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my folks and I'll _always _be down to come help them out, but it's the lack of respect for my time and the sense of entitlement to it that grinds my gears. When you text me at 11:30 pm on Thursday to tell me that we're picking this weekend and that you need me at 7am Saturday/Sunday, that's irritating.


^ THIS. All of this. That sums up my last couple of weekends really well.

I fully get the whole "being there for your family when they need it" thing. I call my dad for car issues just on a whim at times, but I never expect him to just drop everything and run over. If you're available, or have some advice to help me figure stuff out on my own, that's golden. And I'll gladly return the favor. BUT lately that's turned into "oh, I helped you when you got stuck changing your breaks - now you owe it to me to drop your weekend plans at the last minute when I decide that's what we're doing". An emergency is one thing. 100% phone me if there's an emergency and I'll do everything I can. This was the farthest thing from an emergency and just shows a disregard/disrespect of my time, and the time of everyone else that got roped into it.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> This was the farthest thing from an emergency and just shows a disregard/disrespect of my time, and the time of everyone else that got roped into it.



My grandpa always used to be like that, almost as if he was unable to fathom that anyone else can have plans of their own 

Back when I lived with my mom, who was running a restaurant which my grandpa owned, he would just call me at 7 in the morning on a Saturday and say he's at our door, "get out here because I need help with moving X to place Y". So I would get up as quick as I could and go help him, and I'd tell him to be quick about it because I have plans for the rest of the day. Then he'd always come up with a million more things to do or just tell me to wait while he eats/takes a shit/takes a shower/talks to someone and then we'll continue - then most of the time I'd end up skipping half of my own plans, and when I left to at least make it to the rest of them, he'd get really upset, failing to notice that I've already skipped breakfast and lunch plus half of my own planned things to help him (or to wait around for the time to help him, which is even more frustrating). Luckily those times are over, the restaurant was sold about ten years ago and I moved to a different city to study. But now he just 'employs' my mom...
My grandma died last summer, and now he's been living alone since then, about 150km from where my mom lives. He's in pretty weak condition, not outright sick, but still can't really handle everyday things, and refuses to get a maid or similar to help him out - instead he insists on my mom visiting him every weekend. She does most weekends, and it's like extra work for her basically - she cooks a weeks worth of food for him, goes through all his paperwork (he doesn't see well so he has a really hard time paying his bills etc) and cleans the apartment. My uncle also chips in sometimes and visits instead, but my mom does it most of the time.
And then he has the nerve to complain that no-one cares about him anymore if they don't drive over there straight from work on Friday. As if they never had any plans of their own and didn't need any rest after working 9-5 (or more) all week...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

took my f30 to an amp tech a month or so ago, got it back thursday. He said he fixed the issue with the volume level fading in/out. Nope. I'm fucking livid because if he'd actually gone over the amp thoroughly this shit would have been sorted. All he did was replace the tubes and resolder one joint from what I saw and it didn't fix shit.


----------



## TedEH

Played an out of town show over the weekend - 6 hour drive in either direction. The show went well, but on the way back got a speeding ticket that wiped out any profit we made from the show, as well as earned me two points against my license. I wasn't even going very quickly - I guess I was just an easy target? And part of me wonders if the cop wasn't willing to be lenient at all because of the language barrier on the Quebec side. He spoke almost no English, and I speak almost no French, and you could tell he was fishing for other offenses to tack on.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> took my f30 to an amp tech a month or so ago, got it back thursday. He said he fixed the issue with the volume level fading in/out. Nope. I'm fucking livid because if he'd actually gone over the amp thoroughly this shit would have been sorted. All he did was replace the tubes and resolder one joint from what I saw and it didn't fix shit.



I feel you dude, that kind of stuff is infuriating.
I got a bill in the mail from a pool care service I had discontinued over a month ago on Friday, stating it was a charge for chems and service for the last two visits. The reason I had let them go was that their technician had repeatedly screwed up my pool (and blew up my pump), and for the last 4 visits, the pool got progressively more green until it looked like a swamp. On top of that, I noticed that he had started using _my_ chemicals, and _*billing*_ me for _*my chemicals*_. 

So now I have to decide on if I want to do the 'right' thing and pay this invoice, or if I want to call them up, explain to them why they should pound salt, and let it go to collections, because fuck if I want to pay somebody for fucking up my pool, wasting my time, and damaging my equipment. If he had just done what I was paying him for I'd have been happy to keep throwing money at them.



TedEH said:


> part of me wonders if the cop wasn't willing to be lenient at all because of the language barrier on the Quebec side. He spoke almost no English, and I speak almost no French, and you could tell he was fishing for other offenses to tack on.



Ooh, this wouldn't surprise me. Never been, but from what I've heard that's a really big thing around there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I feel you dude, that kind of stuff is infuriating.
> I got a bill in the mail from a pool care service I had discontinued over a month ago on Friday, stating it was a charge for chems and service for the last two visits. The reason I had let them go was that their technician had repeatedly screwed up my pool (and blew up my pump), and for the last 4 visits, the pool got progressively more green until it looked like a swamp. On top of that, I noticed that he had started using _my_ chemicals, and _*billing*_ me for _*my chemicals*_.
> 
> So now I have to decide on if I want to do the 'right' thing and pay this invoice, or if I want to call them up, explain to them why they should pound salt, and let it go to collections, because fuck if I want to pay somebody for fucking up my pool, wasting my time, and damaging my equipment. If he had just done what I was paying him for I'd have been happy to keep throwing money at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, this wouldn't surprise me. Never been, but from what I've heard that's a really big thing around there.


At least the tech gave me a 90 day warranty if the prob wasn't fixed, so it's not going to cost me extra for bringing it back to him.
i showed him video of the amp problems and then when i tested the amp at his shop the amp wasn't reproducing the volume fade. he's going to put it through its paces and figure out what's wrong. hopefully this shit gets sorted quickly.
yeah i had to shut off my chemgreen lawn treatment because they were trying to charge me for extra treatments i never authorized. also had a shitbag mechanic that was looking at my car's leaking brake line and had the gall to say it'd cost 1100$ to fix a fucking brake line. i told him to replace the fluid so i could drive to another shop for another quote. he didn't replace the fluid, which effectively left me with only my e brake for stopping. i reported his shop to the bbb. prob should have called the cops too.


----------



## lurè

Put 20€ of diesel at a self-service station and received 20 cents of fuel.
Probably the station was out of diesel.
No receipt given.
No messages.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought an interface from GC; waited, showed, no power cable OR breakout cable. 

What in the fuck did they think I was gonna do with it, use it as a paperweight?!

Morons.


----------



## A-Branger

steinmetzify said:


> Bought an interface from GC; waited, showed, no power cable OR breakout cable.
> 
> What in the fuck did they think I was gonna do with it, use it as a paperweight?!
> 
> Morons.


those papers are not gonna hold themselves!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

steinmetzify said:


> Bought an interface from GC; waited, showed, no power cable OR breakout cable.
> 
> What in the fuck did they think I was gonna do with it, use it as a paperweight?!
> 
> Morons.



Was it through GC Used? Open box/B stock deal? 

They're notorious for "forgetting" to mention that stuff like that tends to be "missing" cables. 

I can't tell you how many power cords and supplies I've made them buy me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was it through GC Used? Open box/B stock deal?
> 
> They're notorious for "forgetting" to mention that stuff like that tends to be "missing" cables.
> 
> I can't tell you how many power cords and supplies I've made them buy me.



Yeah, was GC used. They mentioned that it was missing the software which is no big deal, available online for free. But missing the fuckin cable that powers it and the proprietary cable that actually lets you record with it? Come the fuck on...


----------



## Steinmetzify

So I actually called them; dude explained that this interface had already been returned to them for the exact same reason. I guess the cables are somewhere but no one knows where and it shouldn’t have been shipped out to me....dude offered me a huge discount, but without the cables what’s the point?

They don’t make this interface anymore and one of the cables is proprietary, which means I can’t even buy the thing, unless a used one pops up somewhere...until then, it’s just a shiny aluminum paperweight sitting on my rack drawer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

steinmetzify said:


> So I actually called them; dude explained that this interface had already been returned to them for the exact same reason. I guess the cables are somewhere but no one knows where and it shouldn’t have been shipped out to me....dude offered me a huge discount, but without the cables what’s the point?
> 
> They don’t make this interface anymore and one of the cables is proprietary, which means I can’t even buy the thing, unless a used one pops up somewhere...until then, it’s just a shiny aluminum paperweight sitting on my rack drawer.



What kind of cable is needed? You can make practically anything unless the wire count was proprietary or the connectors don't exist anymore.

Did they not offer a return? You should be able to drop it off at any GC for a full refund. From my experience, once a used item leaves the particular GC it's sold from they wash their hands of it and are no help moving forward. It's your local store's problem now. Don't have anything local? Get ready bug the heck out of the original store until they make it right. Some are cool right away, others you need to get a hold of the GM and push the issue.

Did you ask the manufacturer if they can supply a new cable?


----------



## Steinmetzify

MaxOfMetal said:


> What kind of cable is needed? You can make practically anything unless the wire count was proprietary or the connectors don't exist anymore.
> 
> Did they not offer a return? You should be able to drop it off at any GC for a full refund. From my experience, once a used item leaves the particular GC it's sold from they wash their hands of it and are no help moving forward. It's your local store's problem now. Don't have anything local? Get ready bug the heck out of the original store until they make it right. Some are cool right away, others you need to get a hold of the GM and push the issue.
> 
> Did you ask the manufacturer if they can supply a new cable?



Manufacturer is no help; I can return it to my local store if I want to. The cable I need is the breakout cable for a Focusrite Forte, and there’s on one Reverb for like $50 or whatever but that’s literally the only one I can find lol.

Not electronically savvy enough to actually MAKE this thing and I don’t know anyone who is.

Waiting on a msg from Reverb guy to see if his cable is actually what I think it is; I’ll snag if it is, then find the power supply on eBay and call the store and take em up on the discount.

See what happens; man what a pain in the dick lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

steinmetzify said:


> Manufacturer is no help; I can return it to my local store if I want to. The cable I need is the breakout cable for a Focusrite Forte, and there’s on one Reverb for like $50 or whatever but that’s literally the only one I can find lol.
> 
> Not electronically savvy enough to actually MAKE this thing and I don’t know anyone who is.
> 
> Waiting on a msg from Reverb guy to see if his cable is actually what I think it is; I’ll snag if it is, then find the power supply on eBay and call the store and take em up on the discount.
> 
> See what happens; man what a pain in the dick lol



Ouch, I've heard of that issue with the Forte. 

I hope it works out man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"Guys I have a great idea for a product!"
"Oh cool, what's the product?"
"Who gives a shit! Let's give it proprietary cabling so the numbnuts who loses it has to buy another! "
"Sounds like a great idea! Let's get these shitdongles manufactured and shipped out immediately!"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Guys I have a great idea for a product!"
> "Oh cool, what's the product?"
> "Who gives a shit! Let's give it proprietary cabling so the numbnuts who loses it has to buy another! "
> "Sounds like a great idea! Let's get these shitdongles manufactured and shipped out immediately!"



For real.

My understanding is that the cable on the Forte was designed to turn the proprietary port into four different I/O connections. So the unit would be cheaper and a fraction the size of similarly capable interface. The only problem was the cable they made was shitty quality.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real.
> 
> My understanding is that the cable on the Forte was designed to turn the proprietary port into four different I/O connections. So the unit would be cheaper and a fraction the size of similarly capable interface. The only problem was the cable they made was shitty quality.


Of course it was. I think you'd be better off buying the more expensive, bigger unit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fuck it. I RTFM and realized I could run this off USB power, plugged it into 17 different USB ports and nothing happened.

Buddy of mine from a local band was working the desk at GC when I got there and I explained the problem. At this point we were both interested in it this thing even worked; we tried multiple Windows machines and same for Macs. Nothing.

Dude even unboxed a compatible power supply and we tried that, and nothing. Whole unit was dead.

Useless endeavor all around. Should have just bought one on Reverb.

Fuck you GC, get off my lawn.


----------



## Kaura

Got a legit virus on my computer for the first time in my life. Well, a "virus" is an overstatement since it was just some adware program that I got when I tried to download windows movie maker from some shady site but still, now I feel like someone violated my computer and I'm feeling paranoid that it's still lurking deep in some folder on my hard drive, like a cancer cell waiting to pop up again.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Back up for sale at my GC. It doesn’t work, they know it doesn’t work and it’s back up for sale. JFC.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Back up for sale at my GC. It doesn’t work, they know it doesn’t work and it’s back up for sale. JFC.


>GC facing bankruptcy article.html
>puzzlepiecememe.jpg


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Back up for sale at my GC. It doesn’t work, they know it doesn’t work and it’s back up for sale. JFC.


You mean your local GC is for sale?


----------



## Steinmetzify

No, the interface that I bought from them that doesn’t work and they KNOW it doesn’t work is for sale at my local GC.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went to go buy beer, got home, and realized I'd lost 25$ cash somewhere along the way. 
The salt is real


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Went to go buy beer, got home, and realized I'd lost 25$ cash somewhere along the way.
> The salt is real


That sucks, I left $60 cash back at a self-check out a few years ago.....just happy to make some strangers day all that much better.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> That sucks, I left $60 cash back at a self-check out a few years ago.....just happy to make some strangers day all that much better.....


It's funny because I played a scratch off for shits and giggles earlier today, and won 75$, which is the only reason I had any cash on me. Somehow the the other 50$ managed to stay in my pocket, but not the 25$


----------



## Kaura

Came up with an epic song idea involving two completely different tunings (so therefore recording it on a phone would've been kinda tricky) and since I'm away from my recording pc (once again), I had to resort to using Tuxguitar and holy shit I didn't remember how slow my workflow is on that crap. It wouldn't even be so bad but for some reason the version on my laptop is a lot worse than the one on my desktop pc. Basically all I could bear was to write down the chords and hope that the rests comes back to my mind when I start working on it.

Can't believe I spend 6-8 years doing all my writing on that thing.


----------



## p0ke

Got home as quick as possible yesterday to make it to both kids' hobbies, only to notice that my wife had taken the car to work - evening shift, so she gets of around 20.15. The distance to her work place is roughly 3km and my work distance is slightly shorter, so we've agreed that we'll walk or ride bicycles whenever possible. But she took the car anyway, completely ignoring that I've got pretty much exactly one hour to pick up our daughter from daycare, get home and feed the kids and get to the city center... 
I get home with 45 minutes to spare and notice the car's missing... So I call my mother in law and ask for a lift, she's unemployed at the moment, so no problem. She gets stuck in traffic, but we still barely make it to both kids' hobbies (a couple of minutes late to my daughters singing play group ... thing, dunno what you'd call it). My wife's work place is roughly 500m away from there, and after the singing stuff I've got 15 min to spare before I need to pick up the son from his scout meeting. I get to the parking lot and notice *she's left the headlights on* in the car... My first thought was obviously that the car won't start, because it's been sitting for 6 hours there with the lights on... But, my trusty old Focus saves the day and starts without a hitch. I guess you can imagine how goddamned pissed I would've been if the car hadn't started. I was pissed, but picked up my wife after work anyway because... well, I guess I'm just that nice.


----------



## Headache

My brother got sentenced to more prison time.....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> Got home as quick as possible yesterday to make it to both kids' hobbies, only to notice that my wife had taken the car to work - evening shift, so she gets of around 20.15. The distance to her work place is roughly 3km and my work distance is slightly shorter, so we've agreed that we'll walk or ride bicycles whenever possible. But she took the car anyway, completely ignoring that I've got pretty much exactly one hour to pick up our daughter from daycare, get home and feed the kids and get to the city center...
> I get home with 45 minutes to spare and notice the car's missing... So I call my mother in law and ask for a lift, she's unemployed at the moment, so no problem. She gets stuck in traffic, but we still barely make it to both kids' hobbies (a couple of minutes late to my daughters singing play group ... thing, dunno what you'd call it). My wife's work place is roughly 500m away from there, and after the singing stuff I've got 15 min to spare before I need to pick up the son from his scout meeting. I get to the parking lot and notice *she's left the headlights on* in the car... My first thought was obviously that the car won't start, because it's been sitting for 6 hours there with the lights on... But, my trusty old Focus saves the day and starts without a hitch. I guess you can imagine how goddamned pissed I would've been if the car hadn't started. I was pissed, but picked up my wife after work anyway because... well, I guess I'm just that nice.


I must be a dick, because I would've thought to myself, "The agreement was to walk, so... she can walk home after the shit I've had to go through today."


----------



## Anquished

Finally caught the cold that's been going round my office. Great...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I must be a dick, because I would've thought to myself, "The agreement was to walk, so... she can walk home after the shit I've had to go through today."



Hah, I totally expected that to be where that story was going too. Was not expecting the whole "I'm a good partner, I love my wife" bit. Bastard.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Irritated that I keep getting unsolicited PMs asking for mixing advice and sent 'BETTER MIX!' songs using 'my advice' which I've literally never given. 

Been on this site 6 years or so, and only had to block 3 people ever, this dude turned himself into one of those...

Take a hint, use the search function kthanxbai


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Irritated that I keep getting unsolicited PMs asking for mixing advice and sent 'BETTER MIX!' songs using 'my advice' which I've literally never given.
> 
> Been on this site 6 years or so, and only had to block 3 people ever, this dude turned himself into one of those...
> 
> Take a hint, use the search function kthanxbai



AUDIO ENGINEERS _HATE _HIM, CLICK *HERE* TO FIND OUT WHY!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> AUDIO ENGINEERS _HATE _HIM, CLICK *HERE* TO FIND OUT WHY!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Irritated that I keep getting unsolicited PMs asking for mixing advice and sent 'BETTER MIX!' songs using 'my advice' which I've literally never given.
> 
> Been on this site 6 years or so, and only had to block 3 people ever, this dude turned himself into one of those...
> 
> Take a hint, use the search function kthanxbai


Jeez, I was just trying to see what you thought of my Death Magnetic edits with the guitar hero stems while drunk last night fucking around in Audacity. Damn dude. What a doooosh.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I must be a dick, because I would've thought to myself, "The agreement was to walk, so... she can walk home after the shit I've had to go through today."





Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hah, I totally expected that to be where that story was going too. Was not expecting the whole "I'm a good partner, I love my wife" bit. Bastard.



Yeah, I almost did that but then figured I don't really have anything to gain by doing that. If she ever does the same thing again though ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

worked 6 days in a row, get one day off and it was rainy and shitty. I spent most of the day catching up on crap like bills/buying groceries/etc


----------



## AxeHappy

Between UPS fucking up shipping my new CPU back for a warranty claim and FedEx fucking up shipping back to me I've been waiting over 2 months for something that should have taken less than a week to ship both ways.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Trying to sell stuff online is the goddamned worst.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

AxeHappy said:


> Between UPS fucking up shipping my new CPU back for a warranty claim and FedEx fucking up shipping back to me I've been waiting over 2 months for something that should have taken less than a week to ship both ways.



Yeah funky shipping logistics are the worst dude.
I just bought a Switch that would have shipped out from Roseville CA- about a 2 hour drive away from me.
It took _*five days*_ for UPS to get it to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

After 14 hours of work and 3 beers she decides, after her and the (almost 19 year old) kid did literally nothing all day, that WE need to start bringing up Xmas shit from the garage.

I have THIS WEEKEND and then go to 6 days a week for work for almost 7 weeks.

I told em both to fuck off and now I get attitude.

Bullshit.


----------



## Xaios

On the 5th, I ordered a package from Amazon. The expected date of delivery was November 16th, 11 days later. I accepted that given that CUPW (Canadian Union of Postal Workers) is on strike and I live in the boonies.

Today, as of the 13th, the expected date of delivery is the 26th. 13 days from now.



It seems like the rule for me is that when I order something, the further it has to travel, the faster I'll receive it. The last time I ordered a package, it had to come from Singapore. I got it in 4 days. Yet if I order something that ships from inside Canada, I never receive it in less than a week even when the postal workers _*aren't*_ on strike.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been waiting close to 3 months for some picks from winspear. He shipped em a while back, but I'm guessing the customs black hole finally fucked me over (even though i've never had an issue in the past).


----------



## TedEH

Xaios said:


> Canada


For some reason I always assumed you were in the US.


----------



## p0ke

Xaios said:


> It seems like the rule for me is that when I order something, the further it has to travel, the faster I'll receive it.



Pretty much same here. Well, orders from China always take a long time because they're shipped as cheap as possible, but otherwise what you said applies to me too  I ordered a front axle carrier for my car (27kg package that barely fit into the trunk of my car) from Czech Republic and it arrived in a week, whereas often when I've ordered computer parts from Turku (~50km from where I live) it usually takes more than a week. Everything within Finland always takes a shitload of time, and it also generally costs more to ship within Finland than from abroad. So if I ever need something within a week, I just drive and pick it up myself 
You can also read about my problems with the Finnish postal service a few pages back...


----------



## Xaios

TedEH said:


> For some reason I always assumed you were in the US.


Not quite. For that reason, I've generally accepted that mail takes longer to get here than most places. Still, according to Canada Post's tracking, at one point the package had actually managed to leave the GTA and wound up in Edmonton, so I had a glimmer of hope. Then what happened? _*They sent it back.*_


----------



## BlackMastodon

Xaios said:


> Not quite. For that reason, I've generally accepted that mail takes longer to get here than most places. Still, according to Canada Post's tracking, at one point the package had actually managed to leave the GTA and wound up in Edmonton, so I had a glimmer of hope. Then what happened? _*They sent it back.*_


Well there's your problem. No one wants to go to the Yukon, not even postal workers. 

That shit is frustrating, though, and the Canada Post strike hasn't screw me yet, but I'm not buying many things that ship in Canada lately since I work in Michigan.


----------



## TedEH

I just ordered a thing from ebay. The window for delivery is something like 3 months wide. I'm not mad yet... but I suspect I will be when I receive a random package that I forgot I ordered and don't have much use for anymore.


----------



## Gravy Train

Not mad per se (more annoyed), but I had a hospital visit a few months back and paid the bill, but I just got a call that I owe a large sum for the visit, but never received an invoice/statement for that amount


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Gravy Train said:


> Not mad per se (more annoyed), but I had a hospital visit a few months back and paid the bill, but I just got a call that I owe a large sum for the visit, but never received an invoice/statement for that amount



Oh dude don't get me started on hospital billing.
I went to my local hospital because I was sick as hell and thought I had strep a few years back. They had no idea what was wrong with me, knew it wasn't strep, but basically said "get over it lol." 
I then call the doctor later thinking it could be mono because I'd had mono before and I know it can present similarly (with all the white shit in the back of your mouth). Doctor sent me over to a diagnostic clinic for a test. They ran the test, I paid for the visit, some time passes and it comes back negative. By now, I'm fine.

Three months later, I get a bill from the hospital. Fine, I haven't paid them yet and I know they like to drag their feet. I pay it.
Nine months later, I get yet another bill from the hospital, charging me for the phone call as if it was an actual visit. I'm pissed, but not pissed enough to deal with arguing with hospital people who are going to give me the mess-around and blame insurance for 2 hours. I pay it.

TWO AND A HALF YEARS LATER. Early December.
I get ANOTHER bill in the mail. This time for the test _*that the hospital didn't even conduct*_. And they have the audacity to tell me I have 30 days to pay it after they just finished taking *TWO AND A HALF YEARS* to invoice me. Each bill was for roughly $120, which is insane considering I took up maybe 30 minutes of their time. The only people that actually sunk any time into seeing me was the diagnostic clinic, which was a third party, who billed me a very modest sum of like $40 at the time of the visit.

So when I call them to express to them how ridiculous this is, the excuse I get was "we had a blip during a system update about 6 months ago that caused this bill to not get sent out until it was ready to go to collections." No explanation at all for how "6 months ago" still would have meant that they had waited TWO YEARS to bill me. 

So now I just don't go to hospitals. I have no intention of going to a hospital until I am *deathly *afraid of whatever condition I'm in. The fact that they can legally bill you whatever they want whenever they want and will not tell you what the cost of anything is at any point so you never even know if you paid your bill in full or not is insane to me.


----------



## A-Branger

Ive been having lower back problems sice like 12 years ago or so.... Its been "fine", like Im used to live with a constant pain on myself that sometimes I dont even remember is there. When it gets worse it can reach a point were I cant walk properlty. 


This year it has only happened once, till monday, and it happened in the most stupid way possible.... prob its been building up slowly by shitty bed, shitty office chair I spend 8 hours on, and I stopped going for long walks/hikes.... I finally manage to get a routine on myself to go to the gym before work as I put on all the weight I fighted so hard to take off early on the year.... and BAM! now Im fucked.... wasnt even I tried to deadlift a 100kg bar or something... nope.... I bend down to pick two small 10kg dumbells for shoulder exercises and *crack* back is gone... next day got worse and I have been worse all wekk since..... I usually popo some prescription pills I still have and Im good to go after a couple of days... That was monday, its friday and I still got the pains, and still having to lay down flat on the floor. And tomorrow got a big day of shoooting in the morning and a wedding later, and today is one of my best mate's bday and cant really party muhc/drink with the cocktail of pills I have..... fuck


----------



## Gravy Train

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Oh dude don't get me started on hospital billing.
> I went to my local hospital because I was sick as hell and thought I had strep a few years back. They had no idea what was wrong with me, knew it wasn't strep, but basically said "get over it lol."
> I then call the doctor later thinking it could be mono because I'd had mono before and I know it can present similarly (with all the white shit in the back of your mouth). Doctor sent me over to a diagnostic clinic for a test. They ran the test, I paid for the visit, some time passes and it comes back negative. By now, I'm fine.
> 
> Three months later, I get a bill from the hospital. Fine, I haven't paid them yet and I know they like to drag their feet. I pay it.
> Nine months later, I get yet another bill from the hospital, charging me for the phone call as if it was an actual visit. I'm pissed, but not pissed enough to deal with arguing with hospital people who are going to give me the mess-around and blame insurance for 2 hours. I pay it.
> 
> TWO AND A HALF YEARS LATER. Early December.
> I get ANOTHER bill in the mail. This time for the test _*that the hospital didn't even conduct*_. And they have the audacity to tell me I have 30 days to pay it after they just finished taking *TWO AND A HALF YEARS* to invoice me. Each bill was for roughly $120, which is insane considering I took up maybe 30 minutes of their time. The only people that actually sunk any time into seeing me was the diagnostic clinic, which was a third party, who billed me a very modest sum of like $40 at the time of the visit.
> 
> So when I call them to express to them how ridiculous this is, the excuse I get was "we had a blip during a system update about 6 months ago that caused this bill to not get sent out until it was ready to go to collections." No explanation at all for how "6 months ago" still would have meant that they had waited TWO YEARS to bill me.
> 
> So now I just don't go to hospitals. I have no intention of going to a hospital until I am *deathly *afraid of whatever condition I'm in. The fact that they can legally bill you whatever they want whenever they want and will not tell you what the cost of anything is at any point so you never even know if you paid your bill in full or not is insane to me.



Wow, that's insane. Hopefully my situation doesn't end up like that.. I usually don't go to the hospitals and/or doctor, but I was worried my ailment could have been much worse than it actually was.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

steinmetzify said:


> After 14 hours of work and 3 beers she decides, after her and the (almost 19 year old) kid did literally nothing all day, that WE need to start bringing up Xmas shit from the garage.
> 
> I have THIS WEEKEND and then go to 6 days a week for work for almost 7 weeks.
> 
> I told em both to fuck off and now I get attitude.
> 
> Bullshit.



Jesus Christ, 14 hours? That's a rough day, man. I agree with you on this, if someone's sitting around doing fucking nothing and then expect the working man who worked all day to just up and do some shit, fuck no. It'd be one thing if everyone worked and then put up the Christmas shit, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Kaura

Not really mad but just feeling like an idiot. I just learned what top down mixing is and I have been avoiding it for years since I thought it was a very noobish way to mix. Just shows that I should completely stop thinking "how the pros do it" and just do whatever works.


----------



## Steinmetzify

PunkBillCarson said:


> Jesus Christ, 14 hours? That's a rough day, man. I agree with you on this, if someone's sitting around doing fucking nothing and then expect the working man who worked all day to just up and do some shit, fuck no. It'd be one thing if everyone worked and then put up the Christmas shit, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.



Ended up all good; I explained myself and asked her to give me a heads up in the future. My woman is actually pretty rational and considerate of my shit most of the time, was just random bad timing.


----------



## delson

I’m mad, because today I have a day off, but the manager said, I’ll watch all sorts of different sites in my specialty and I spend my time looking at things like that prioritize ideas ... Help, I want to relax)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mad/ sad/ anxious/ whatever- Hearing water coming from under the house. Try to get to it outside and no dice... pier & beam and no easy access. Will have to pull a large piece of flashing/ skirt to access the probably broken pipe... dunno if best to try to dig to get in underneath or start unscrewing about a billion screws to open it up from the beam downward. And it's a rental house so gotta get the management co and landlord involved. Hopefully they'll approve a plumber to come look asap but I'll have to coordinate that... sigh. On top of that we have no water now cause had to shut it off so it doesn't keep leaking. Lets add to that that our lease is only a week out from renewal so now we get to worry about whether they'll skyrocket our rent due to this latest repair. Could NOT have come at a worse time. So worry until the a.m. then make the call. Not my fault as it's an old house with bad pipes and such but damn. Okay so that wasn't bad enough so cell phone ( at&t) decided to start dropping calls.. literally cannot call out... dialing/ dialing/ dialing/ call ended. FUCK! Will have to resort to coordinating and corresponding plumbing repair thru text yea! Plus gotta try to get phone issue resolved asap so need to head off to at&t store early tomorrow since I can't call to resolve this and software update online did nothing. Oh and also wife and I both have to work tomorrow so we won't even be able to be here to deal with this plumbing thing. May have to call in although I hate using another occurrence just in case we wind up evicted for any reason. Sucks renting cause never know from one year to the next what the home owner will choose to do with the property... especially concerning to me atm considering all the recent issues... water heater, toilet issue, ac/ heat unit replaced recently, etc, etc. I try to fix what I can and keep the house repaired/ maintained etc but some shit needs a pro. On top of that... was going to try to buy a guitar next week but now idk... all this other shit and uncertainty makes me know that it's not a good time to do it... All this sucks. Oh and The icing on the cake is that our beloved cat decided to climb the curtain in the living room today so gotta replace a bent up curtain rod and now shredded curtains. Fuck me and sorry but had to vent... helps i guess. Rough week ahead... and may be getting rougher depending what we find out tomorrow/ next few days.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Canada Post has tentatively, figuratively fucked me out of a guitar and hundreds of dollars because of their strike.

Xaios, just read your post. Canada Post haters unite!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Furtive Glance said:


> Canada Post has tentatively, figuratively fucked me out of a guitar and hundreds of dollars because of their strike.
> 
> Xaios, just read your post. Canada Post haters unite!


Thousands of Ski Doos sit idle.....


----------



## Kaura

I don't even know where to begin. Last month I got a part-time job for the holiday season. My first shift was on 19th of November and after that the only thing I've heard from work about my shifts is that my next one was supposed to be on the next Saturday, which is fine because they told me like 2 weeks beforehand.

But now, at 3pm, on the Independence fucking Day (of Finland) I get a a text message that I'm supposed to be there 8am sharp tomorrow morning. Like what the fuck. I don't even think it's legal to make someone to come to work with such short warning time (especially since they didn't even call and ask if I'm available). To make matters worse, my sleep cycle has been as backwards as it can be since I've been going to bed around 6am when that's the time I'm supposed to get up if I'm going to work.

And now I'm paranoid about next week. I was supposed to go to my parents' place on Sunday until next Friday which is like a 300-400 mile drive but I'm not going to take the risk they do some bullshit like this again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> I don't even know where to begin. Last month I got a part-time job for the holiday season. My first shift was on 19th of November and after that the only thing I've heard from work about my shifts is that my next one was supposed to be on the next Saturday, which is fine because they told me like 2 weeks beforehand.
> 
> But now, at 3pm, on the Independence fucking Day (of Finland) I get a a text message that I'm supposed to be there 8am sharp tomorrow morning. Like what the fuck. I don't even think it's legal to make someone to come to work with such short warning time (especially since they didn't even call and ask if I'm available). To make matters worse, my sleep cycle has been as backwards as it can be since I've been going to bed around 6am when that's the time I'm supposed to get up if I'm going to work.
> 
> And now I'm paranoid about next week. I was supposed to go to my parents' place on Sunday until next Friday which is like a 300-400 mile drive but I'm not going to take the risk they do some bullshit like this again.



Send management a list of days where you'll have no, or limited availability. While they don't have to accept it, you can make the argument that they were planned far in advance.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> Send management a list of days where you'll have no, or limited availability. While they don't have to accept it, you can make the argument that they were planned far in advance.



Yeah, we have an app for phone where you can put down the days you wish to have off or days when you're willing/available to work but it was made us very clear that we have to put all the wishes 3 weeks upfront because the employer is also required to put up all the shifts 2 weeks upfront (even though my old boss at different department hardly ever followed this arrangement). 

So in other words, if I have to show my wishes 3 weeks upfront, I don't think it's fair that the employer can just make me come to work with less than 24-hour notice even if my boss had an understanding that I was available. They really should've called me and asked if I can come because it would have been okay since I would have had the legal right to refuse.

And my case isn't even the worst. Earlier this year my colleague got a text message at 8-9pm that she was put into a shift that started at 6am the next morning. I don't remember if she even went but I know I definitely wouldn't have.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> the employer is also required to put up all the shifts 2 weeks upfront



Yep, afaik that's the law. I would just tell them nicely something like "Ok, I'll do this one this time, but I've also got other things planned so from now on I'd like to know my shifts 2 weeks upfront as the law dictates". Because, you know, even though it's not nice, you don't want to start arguing with your employer right of the bat if you want to keep the job.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Yep, afaik that's the law. I would just tell them nicely something like "Ok, I'll do this one this time, but I've also got other things planned so from now on I'd like to know my shifts 2 weeks upfront as the law dictates". Because, you know, even though it's not nice, you don't want to start arguing with your employer right of the bat if you want to keep the job.



Luckily, my contract ends on 15th of January and I'm definitely not staying even if they offer to prolong it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Came across a 1998 onyx blue Rg7620 advertised in great condition on GC's used gear the day before yesterday.

Got home from work this morning with plans to call the store and ask some more specific questions about its condition and most likely buy it.

I should have called yesterday. Gone off the site.

You snooze you lose.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I had to basically threaten to quit my job to get the days off I wanted. I even told them which days i wanted off *4 fucking months ago. *They acted like they were doing me a favor by actually giving me those dates off (only after I reminded them I put in for this time months in advance). It's not my fucking problem if the braindead scheduler sucks at their job, I gave plenty of advance notice.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> I had to basically threaten to quit my job to get the days off I wanted. I even told them which days i wanted off *4 fucking months ago. *They acted like they were doing me a favor by actually giving me those dates off (only after I reminded them I put in for this time months in advance). It's not my fucking problem if the braindead scheduler sucks at their job, I gave plenty of advance notice.



That's so like my old boss. I can't even count how many times I left to work on a day off right after my boss calling me on the day off and begging me to cover for someone who called in sick but whenever I said at least 1 month beforehand that I need to have a day off he would always just say "we'll see" and I don't think that even once he actually gave me the days I asked for.

Soooo, what still makes me kinda mad about that I had to go to work today is that how slow the day was. Last hour or so I was literally just loitering around waiting for the clock to turn two. Still can't understand why they put me in the shift if they knew how slow the day was going to be.


----------



## Mathemagician

Stop being rugs. Your shitty coworkers who don’t get fired know that the firm sucks and can’t keep people. It’s hard and expensive to train new people. Just call out the day you need off.

Back when I was hourly in retail I worked a grocery store job and never once worked when I had exams or class.

My manager got it, the assistant manager didn’t and would try to power play by scheduling me when I said I couldn’t so I showed up at the time I requested anyways and left when I needed to.

To cop the attitude of your crap coworkers “what are they gonna do?”


----------



## will_shred

YO FUCK PROTOOLS 

I have been mixing my capstone project for the past two weeks, with no issues what so ever. I come today to start making the final corrections, and protools crashes every time I try to open my session. I have to have this album mixed and mastered by next week and I can't work because of this shitty, bug ridden software. 

Protools might have a better UI than reaper, but the fact that I can't actually know that its going to work every time I open it is insane considering how much money it costs. FUCK AVID.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

will_shred said:


> YO FUCK PROTOOLS
> 
> I have been mixing my capstone project for the past two weeks, with no issues what so ever. I come today to start making the final corrections, and protools crashes every time I try to open my session. I have to have this album mixed and mastered by next week and I can't work because of this shitty, bug ridden software.
> 
> Protools might have a better UI than reaper, but the fact that I can't actually know that its going to work every time I open it is insane considering how much money it costs. FUCK AVID.


This may help.


----------



## Steinmetzify

2:30am wakeup call from the local police because some fuckhead decided to gank the front plate off of my black Audi, put it on the back of another black Audi and rob a bunch of convenience stores and evade capture. 

They couldn't get the guy but they got the plate # which led them right to me. 

Man I was fuckin PISSED.......2:30 beating on the door when I get up at 5 is NOT WELCOME...I almost got tased. 

Tired as shit but can't go to sleep otherwise I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

will_shred said:


> YO FUCK PROTOOLS
> FUCK AVID.



Literally couldn't have said it better myself.
I had to deal with Avid "support" when I bought my Eleven Rack. Never *ever* again. God I detest that company.
The 11 _was_ pretty bitchin tho not gunna lie


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Not so much actually mad about this but more of a rant...

People that get on social media, post a picture of an Oreo or something as meaningless, and caption something like "my current situation." Another one that comes to mind is when someone posts something like "so this happened" or "I did a thing" and post a picture of something they bought... Wanna do a thing? Fuck yourself with a cactus and then tell me about THAT situation.


----------



## TedEH

I also get angry when people express their enthusiasm publicly.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

PunkBillCarson said:


> Not so much actually mad about this but more of a rant...
> 
> People that get on social media, post a picture of an Oreo or something as meaningless, and caption something like "my current situation." Another one that comes to mind is when someone posts something like "so this happened" or "I did a thing" and post a picture of something they bought... *Wanna do a thing? Fuck yourself with a cactus and then tell me about THAT situation*.



lmfao! legit laughed out loud here bud, goddamn! i'd pay money to see that


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> Not so much actually mad about this but more of a rant...
> 
> People that get on social media, post a picture of an Oreo or something as meaningless, and caption something like "my current situation." Another one that comes to mind is when someone posts something like "so this happened" or "I did a thing" and post a picture of something they bought... Wanna do a thing? Fuck yourself with a cactus and then tell me about THAT situation.



It's one of those things that's funny when done well, but is grossly overdone by basic bitches to the point where any utterance of the words become irritating.


----------



## Vyn

Had two weeks off work planned for physical training and 4 days out from everything kicking off I get nailed in the ribs at Muay Thai, waiting for the x-ray to determine if they are bruised or broken, minimum two weeks rest regardless. This on top of missing 10 weeks of training because of glandular fever has just made me filthy at this year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Had two weeks off work planned for physical training and 4 days out from everything kicking off I get nailed in the ribs at Muay Thai, waiting for the x-ray to determine if they are bruised or broken, minimum two weeks rest regardless. This on top of missing 10 weeks of training because of glandular fever has just made me filthy at this year.


i know the feeling dude, i cracked a rib doing bjj last year and it took like 6 weeks to heal up.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I also get angry when people express their enthusiasm publicly.




I don't mind people expressing enthusiasm publicly. I mind when it's done in an idiotic sense.


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> I mind when it's done in an idiotic sense.


I can't get too mad at people being idiots - lots of pot vs kettle potential there.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I can't get too mad at people being idiots - lots of pot vs kettle potential there.




I mean I'll gladly admit that I do idiotic things, but further degrading the language that we use isn't one of them, so as far as I'm concerned, it's fair game. We don't like what aboutism here (speaking of butchering the English language, you can blame some of the posters here for that one) so again, fair game.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I ordered some stuff a while ago, UPS supposedly delivered it today, while I was home, but there's no damn package, or proof of delivery other than online. Either someone stole my package (which has never been a problem where I live before) or the drive didn't actually deliver it. On top of that, UPS' website won't let me file a claim until 24hrs after the delivery. I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## Demiurge

^There is a chance that it's still out there. What was happening in my area- usually with Amazon Prime deliveries- was that the deliverer would mark an item as "delivered" within the supposedly-guaranteed delivery window and then drop it off whenever after. Probably to cheat whatever productivity stats. With Prime stuff, UPS did it, then USPS started doing it, and whatever janky service they use now does it.


----------



## SD83

New Years Eve is coming up, and all kinds of institutions here start going nuts about the amount of particulate matter (is that the right term in English?) being released by the fireworks, some even suggesting to ban it alltogether. And while I did spend a total of €0 for fireworks in the last 10 years or so (I'd rather watch that of others, and spend the money on more useful stuff that night like... idk, beer  ), it's infuriatingly stupid. Yes, fireworks release lots of that stuff, and the measurements on January 1st are usually really, really high, but not only do they drop to normal levels on the very next day (or the same day, if it's rainy or windy), but even smoking 2-3 cigarettes will expose you to more of it, even candles will, and nobody is trying to ban them for that reason yet (although some people would probably be glad to get rid of them since they still exist despite all fire hazard laws). But then again, the people who join in in that panic are probably the same people who believe that there is actually a significant risk of being killed in a terrorist attack but have no problem taking part in traffic.


----------



## Demiurge

^Hmmm... can't remember the last time I've heard about environmental impact over here. People are concerned about them scaring pets.


----------



## NotDonVito

post-holiday traffic and post-holiday people


----------



## Demiurge

This could probably be more about me being an asshole, letting a social media post- of all things- bug the shit out of me, but here goes. 

So, a relative of mine is a "working musician"- that is, he has decided to quit his full time job and now derives his income from playing acoustic covers at bars 2-3x per week. After making this decision, he has posted some fairly self-serving memes on social media about how gigging musicians make Jesus look like a bum, essentially. Being in this current age, I just laugh-off stupid shit because, well, it is the times we live in. Today, he posted this quote from some journalist named David Ackert that, ah, is just so fuckin' _rich_ I can't let it go:



> Musicians are some of the most driven, courageous people on the face of the earth. They deal with more day-to-day rejection in one year than most people do in a lifetime. Every day, they face the financial challenge of living a freelance lifestyle, the disrespect of people who think they should get real jobs, and their own fear that they'll never work again. Every day, they have to ignore the possibility that the vision they have dedicated their lives to is a pipe dream. With every note, they stretch themselves, emotionally and physically, risking criticism and judgment. With every passing year, many of them watch as the other people their age achieve the predictable milestones of normal life - the car, the family, the house, the nest egg. Why? Because musicians and singers are willing to give their entire lives to a moment - to that melody, that lyric, that chord, or that interpretation that will stir the audience's soul. Singers and Musicians are beings who have tasted life's nectar in that crystal moment when they poured out their creative spirit and touched another's heart. In that instant, they were as close to magic, God, and perfection as anyone could ever be. And in their own hearts, they know that to dedicate oneself to that moment is worth a thousand lifetimes.



I mean, I'd like to think that I'm a musician since I play music, and I know everyone else here is a musician, too, but blech. This is like the Cadillac of smug bullshit to bandy-about. Christ. As Devin Townsend- one of the very few people who'd probably deserve this praise- said about music, it's just entertainment, folks.


----------



## BusinessMan

Edit: nevermind


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i fucking hate flying and being in airports.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hope every person at my colleges financial aid department gets fired. I've never seen such an inept bunch of fucking morons in my life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hope every person at my colleges financial aid department gets fired. I've never seen such an inept bunch of fucking morons in my life.



Financial aid? Just pull yourself up by your bootstraps. Lazy millennials.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Financial aid? Just pull yourself up by your bootstraps. Lazy millennials.


just join the military


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Financial aid? Just pull yourself up by your bootstraps. Lazy millennials.




"keep yer 'air on, gran-dad."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> just join the military


I would, but I don't pull out.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Dyer Maker by Led Zeppelin came in the radio which i think is one of the worst songs of all time. 

Id rather listen to 4 minutes of a fork scratching a plate.


----------



## TedEH

I can't decide if I'm mad or really amused, but we just discovered a facebook page selling metal-themed mens clothing, but using our bands name and logo.


----------



## ImNotAhab

TedEH said:


> I can't decide if I'm mad or really amused, but we just discovered a facebook page selling metal-themed mens clothing, but using our bands name and logo.



Hahaha, so on a scale from meh to Angela Gossow, how triggered are you?


----------



## Vyn

Broke the glass face on my Deadpool watch accidentally with a stray guitar lead that snapped back unexpectedly. The watch was was a gift from my best friend. So mad.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Because I am mad as hell.

Let me explain.
I have very, very serious anger issues. I get RIDICULOUSLY angry over very little things (strangely, larger, _actual_ issues don't tend to upset me at all). The ridiculous thing is that there's no rhyme or reason to what will set me off, just that it's usually after a mid-to-long string of things. Sometimes I go into the red, sometimes I don't. No discernible pattern. I know it's childish, I know it's a problem, and I do an incredibly good job of controlling it around other people, but when I'm by myself? And something hits me just the wrong way? Dude. It gets *real* _*quick*_. Thankfully it's never directed at other people and always at objects or myself, but it's still an excessive amount of rage. You know that scene in the new Star Wars where Kylo Ren has an autistic temper tantrum and smashes the ship console and really just the whole room with the lightsaber? Yeah. 
It's incredibly unhealthy and I should seriously seek help; but insert whatever excuse cocktail of not enough time, not enough money, and "it doesn't seem like a big deal until it happens" here. 

But historically, throughout my life, I've always had a coping mechanism. Something I'd turn to once I recognized what was happening in order to calm down and de-escalate. Be it guitar, comedy, news, video games, a girl, movies, friends, etc. But after having such an episode today, I've realized that *nothing works anymore*. Either it's not an option, or it just _*doesn't work*_. I used to be able to catch myself when I was moments away from wanting to smash the absolute hell out of whatever I was working on, pause, pick up a guitar, play for 2 hours, and feel fine. I'd pick up the project again the next day and it'd be fine. But now, guitar doesn't soothe me; it actually stresses me out more. Comedy or news doesn't calm anymore- with how hyper-adversary the entire political climate is and how it bleeds into _*everything*_ I just get angry. Video games literally can't even hold my attention anymore. Girls and friends aren't as available now because we're all adults and all have jobs now; and to be honest, my girl is really not the best person to talk to at that point anyway. 

Then I realize that there's nothing that I want to pick up or get into, nothing I want to do, nothing else that I've even historically _done_, and of what limited pool there is, _*THEY'RE ALL THINGS THAT ARE LIKELY TO PISS ME OFF*_. Part and parcel of owning your home, I guess? That all of the 'to-do' list things are all things I have little to no experience with that come with a high threshold of frustration and usually a small margin for error? So when I'm ready to knock a fucking hole in my wall because hanging this shelf is being a magnanimous pain in the ass for what is such a *SIMPLE* fucking job, I really shouldn't throw my arms up and go work on hanging the drywall in my garage, because then I'm going to end up with broken drywall panels, tools lodged in the walls, and neighbors calling the cops because they think I just fucking murdered somebody. Can't just sit down either, because then it festers. "_Wow you fucking idiot, how do you fuck up hanging a shelf? A SHELF. A six year old can hang shelves. YOU hung shelves as a 6 year old," _is not a great way to calm the fuck down. I wanted to throw a hammer through my wall and then got even more mad when I realized that I couldn't do that without creating more problems for myself. I still kind of want to do it anyway. Fuck, I _have_ drywall panels in the garage. That sounds cathartic. 

I'd go pour myself a double but my family is predisposed to alcoholism and I've already made some headway down that path anyway. 
So now I'm mad as fuck and I'm even more mad that I can't seem to do anything about it. 

I almost wish that I _wasn't_ self aware enough to realize how ridiculous I am. I feel like that would make this easier to deal with.


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You know that scene in the new Star Wars where Kylo Ren has an autistic temper tantrum and smashes the ship console and really just the whole room with the lightsaber? Yeah.



I get those too. But not necessarily because I fail at something, it could be that I've been doing home stuff all day and then I get asked to do one more little thing and I snap. I usually just hit a concrete wall really hard, as that won't damage the house but it hurts me enough to make me snap out of it. 
My wife usually sees that "mode" pretty quickly and usually brings me a glass of water and tells me to sit down and drink it, then we cuddle for a while and I'm all fine after that... I don't really have any other solution to it. When I'm around my daughter, I usually just clench my fists so hard it hurts and think "I'm an adult, I can do better than this" until it goes away. It usually does pretty quickly in those cases though, as my daughter usually goofs around all the time so I just end up laughing at her.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Because I am mad as hell.
> 
> Let me explain.
> I have very, very serious anger issues. I get RIDICULOUSLY angry over very little things (strangely, larger, _actual_ issues don't tend to upset me at all). The ridiculous thing is that there's no rhyme or reason to what will set me off, just that it's usually after a mid-to-long string of things. Sometimes I go into the red, sometimes I don't. No discernible pattern. I know it's childish, I know it's a problem, and I do an incredibly good job of controlling it around other people, but when I'm by myself? And something hits me just the wrong way? Dude. It gets *real* _*quick*_. Thankfully it's never directed at other people and always at objects or myself, but it's still an excessive amount of rage. You know that scene in the new Star Wars where Kylo Ren has an autistic temper tantrum and smashes the ship console and really just the whole room with the lightsaber? Yeah.
> It's incredibly unhealthy and I should seriously seek help; but insert whatever excuse cocktail of not enough time, not enough money, and "it doesn't seem like a big deal until it happens" here.
> 
> But historically, throughout my life, I've always had a coping mechanism. Something I'd turn to once I recognized what was happening in order to calm down and de-escalate. Be it guitar, comedy, news, video games, a girl, movies, friends, etc. But after having such an episode today, I've realized that *nothing works anymore*. Either it's not an option, or it just _*doesn't work*_. I used to be able to catch myself when I was moments away from wanting to smash the absolute hell out of whatever I was working on, pause, pick up a guitar, play for 2 hours, and feel fine. I'd pick up the project again the next day and it'd be fine. But now, guitar doesn't soothe me; it actually stresses me out more. Comedy or news doesn't calm anymore- with how hyper-adversary the entire political climate is and how it bleeds into _*everything*_ I just get angry. Video games literally can't even hold my attention anymore. Girls and friends aren't as available now because we're all adults and all have jobs now; and to be honest, my girl is really not the best person to talk to at that point anyway.
> 
> Then I realize that there's nothing that I want to pick up or get into, nothing I want to do, nothing else that I've even historically _done_, and of what limited pool there is, _*THEY'RE ALL THINGS THAT ARE LIKELY TO PISS ME OFF*_. Part and parcel of owning your home, I guess? That all of the 'to-do' list things are all things I have little to no experience with that come with a high threshold of frustration and usually a small margin for error? So when I'm ready to knock a fucking hole in my wall because hanging this shelf is being a magnanimous pain in the ass for what is such a *SIMPLE* fucking job, I really shouldn't throw my arms up and go work on hanging the drywall in my garage, because then I'm going to end up with broken drywall panels, tools lodged in the walls, and neighbors calling the cops because they think I just fucking murdered somebody. Can't just sit down either, because then it festers. "_Wow you fucking idiot, how do you fuck up hanging a shelf? A SHELF. A six year old can hang shelves. YOU hung shelves as a 6 year old," _is not a great way to calm the fuck down. I wanted to throw a hammer through my wall and then got even more mad when I realized that I couldn't do that without creating more problems for myself. I still kind of want to do it anyway. Fuck, I _have_ drywall panels in the garage. That sounds cathartic.
> 
> I'd go pour myself a double but my family is predisposed to alcoholism and I've already made some headway down that path anyway.
> So now I'm mad as fuck and I'm even more mad that I can't seem to do anything about it.
> 
> I almost wish that I _wasn't_ self aware enough to realize how ridiculous I am. I feel like that would make this easier to deal with.


This sounds a lot, if not identical, to the behaviour of a buddy of mine. He's broken his hand multiple times because he'd get angry and punch stuff. If all of your hobbies aren't soothing you anymore and you feel the absolute need to hit something, have you considered picking up a heavy bag, some handwraps, and gloves? That's what my buddy did and at the very least he turned punching stuff into something less destructive.

What about playing guitar frustrates you, if you don't mind my asking? I have barely played over the last few years and then picked up a new guitar this past summer and was disheartened to see how much my playing has degraded, and I do remember trying to learn more complex riffs/solos and getting frustrated when I couldn't nail them.


----------



## USMarine75

I woke up at 4am to bid on a couple guitars and they both jacked up super high at the last minute.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> This sounds a lot, if not identical, to the behaviour of a buddy of mine. He's broken his hand multiple times because he'd get angry and punch stuff. If all of your hobbies aren't soothing you anymore and you feel the absolute need to hit something, have you considered picking up a heavy bag, some handwraps, and gloves? That's what my buddy did and at the very least he turned punching stuff into something less destructive.
> 
> What about playing guitar frustrates you, if you don't mind my asking? I have barely played over the last few years and then picked up a new guitar this past summer and was disheartened to see how much my playing has degraded, and I do remember trying to learn more complex riffs/solos and getting frustrated when I couldn't nail them.



It's not so much just "hitting something," as it is wanted to just destroy whatever it is that's driving up the wall; almost like this need to 'punish' it. That could still help though; not a bad idea at all.
On guitar it's a similar reason- I plateaued skill-wise probably about two years ago and haven't been able to break it, and this plateau is just a litttttttle bit lower than where I want to be. It was great motivation to practice for a while, but once you start measuring the time in years, it starts to just disappoint you whenever you play. Especially in that state of mind, it's more frustration with my own ability / anger with myself rather than disappointment, and that isn't productive at all.


----------



## Leviathus

Of all the whammy bars...


----------



## Demiurge

My iPhone decided to die in the dumbest way possible, no longer being able to accept a charge.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Not mad, but annoyed. Saw a friend say that they've never seen Game of Thrones, and one of their friends said they haven't either and immediately after said that it's overhyped. That was met with a response of "I agree 100 percent."

Uh, if you've never experienced something, how the fuck can you possibly have any sort of opinion on it other than "from what I've heard or seen in trailers or from people, it's not for me?"

Dictating whether or not something is overhyped is a personal opinion gathered by personal experience based upon whether everyone else's experience with it was better or not than your own. Outright admitting you haven't seen or experienced something and then claiming to have any kind of stance on it, I don't know the word for that. Idiotic doesn't cover it.

Not liking something is fine if you have something substantial to go on.


----------



## Demiurge

^Maybe they're drawing a distinction between "overhyped" and "overrated". 

For example, I haven't watched Game of Thrones yet, but I know that it receives very high accolades and everybody from the local minor league hockey team up to the White House have riffed on the "Winter is Coming" thing. I hear that there's a twist where a prominent character gets killed- is that true? 

Someone can't say it's overrated because I've never watched it. Can one say that they believe that the level of hype around something can build such a high expectation that is nigh-impossible to meet? I think so. I mean, I'll watch it eventually and I'll probably enjoy it but I like to set my own expectations.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

See I personally don't think so, because I think it's up to that person to decide if everyone else's hype is worth the expectation. Even then, I don't see why someone would rely on a high amount of hype for anything as a measuring scale being that tastes are individual. If someone says something is good or bad, why can't someone simply just experience the content for themselves and make their own decisions? Thankfully, this is happening more and more with movies like Venom and Glass having a certain divide between fans and critics and people are starting to think more for themselves.


----------



## TedEH

Maybe "never seen" was meant more as a "haven't watch all of it" kind of thing. I'd say I "haven't seen" GoT in a context where people are talking about recent episodes, but I did watch enough of it to decided that it wasn't for me. By which I mean I've seen at least the full first season, and maybe half of the second before deciding it really didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> Maybe "never seen" was meant more as a "haven't watch all of it" kind of thing. I'd say I "haven't seen" GoT in a context where people are talking about recent episodes, but I did watch enough of it to decided that it wasn't for me. By which I mean I've seen at least the full first season, and maybe half of the second before deciding it really didn't live up to the hype.




The person I'm describing has not seen GoT in any form or fashion.


----------



## TedEH

Was worth a shot.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I see Bill's frustration. It's like if I refused to see the new Spiderman animated flick because of all the hype and everyone saying it's amazing. I can't write it off and assume it's garbage because everyone loves it, and I'm definitely denying myself an enjoyable experience by not seeing it. 

I still haven't seen the new Spiderman movie and would like to, in case it isn't obvious.


----------



## TedEH

I haven't seen it either, but I suspect I won't enjoy it quite as much as those who are gushing about it. It doesn't really sound like my kind of thing.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My D3 just failed - no power to any LCD screens. New batteries, checking the power with the AC-Adapter, all result in no change; hopefully it can be repaired.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> I haven't seen it either, but I suspect I won't enjoy it quite as much as those who are gushing about it. It doesn't really sound like my kind of thing.




Right, which is the appropriate response when someone hasn't seen something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new year's resolution gym goers are pure cancer. I saw 2 different women use the assisted dip/pullup machine for leg presses, even though the leg press machine is literally 10 ft from them. I saw another asshole start curling in the squat rack with 90 lbs and a 30 something soccer mom that was doing tricep kickbacks with a 15 lb dumbbell on a bench she literally didn't need. Every year is like this from january til maybe mid february and it disgusts me.


----------



## TedEH

Why not help them out then? I mean, you're talking about people who are making an attempt to help themselves. They aren't going to figure those things out if nobody tells them - as opposed to just ridiculing them on the internet.

It's that kind of attitude that keeps me from joining gyms.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Why not help them out then? I mean, you're talking about people who are making an attempt to help themselves. They aren't going to figure those things out if nobody tells them - as opposed to just ridiculing them on the internet.
> 
> It's that kind of attitude that keeps me from joining gyms.



Yeah but you also hate that guy that just walks up to you at the gym and tries to tell you how to do things 'properly,' that's a whole other gym meme.


----------



## TedEH

Do I? I feel like, given that I know I'd be going into a gym with a lack of knowledge and likely to hurt myself, I'd be at least somewhat welcoming to that kind of advice as long as it was presented in a constructive way. I only had a gym membership once, and I always went with someone who was a regular and could make sure what I was doing made sense.

"Hey man, want me to show you how to do this properly so that you don't hurt yourself?"
"Absolutely."

Alternatively, if they're being active and aren't doing anything that's going to harm themselves..... just let it be?


----------



## Descent

At the moment the Mark V I was supposed to bid on was 2k now same amp went up to $2700 as seller jack the reverb price (WFT?).

Also our bassist apparently can't play the upcoming gig this Sunday as "he has to work", yet the unmentioned reason behind it is that he took time from work to go to NAMM and now has to make up the hours and that is falling on our show date. If he were to tell it straight like it is he'd get fired from the band, so that's why he's covering it up with his boss giving him grief


----------



## p0ke

My wife's son is a boy scout, and today they went downhill sledding (since there's a ton of snow out there). He's at his dad's place this week, but his dad informed us that he has to work late and can't take him. So I said sure, I'll take him if he can pick him up afterwards. Took my wife two hours to get an answer from him, but ultimately it was ok. Got home from work, the boy wasn't here yet even though we were supposed to go straight away. I call him, and he's sitting in the park watching a snowplow plowing snow. No biggie, he runs home really quick, but then I notice he doesn't have his surfboard thing that he's gonna ride with. Apparently his dad's gf had taken it home in the morning. Wtf. So then we dig out his Stiga sled from under 20cm of snow, toss it in the car and drive to the place, pedal to the metal. Just in time. Then I text my wife saying yeah, he didn't have the board and blah blah. Then she tells me she got a text saying Stiga sleds aren't allowed because there's that many kids around etc, but she didn't tell me because his dad was supposed to take him and he was supposed to have the fucking surfboard... Minor things, really, but come on, how many things can fuck up at once?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> Why not help them out then? I mean, you're talking about people who are making an attempt to help themselves. They aren't going to figure those things out if nobody tells them - as opposed to just ridiculing them on the internet.
> 
> It's that kind of attitude that keeps me from joining gyms.


Look, I've tried to help people in the past, but they all want to act like they know what they're doing because either :
1. hubris/ego (super common in gyms)
2. actual ignorance (also extraordinarily common).
3. too embarassed to ask for tips/help (also pretty common)

I've just given up trying to help them. It's the same shit, different day, and it isn't my job to help them. I once had a gym bro tell me to go fuck myself for trying to help him with his squat form. All I said was "dude, you're leaning too far forward, you're going to end up hurting your lower back" because I was speaking from experience. That happens a lot with gym bros unfortunately. They do ego lifts in the squat rack/bench/deadlift and end up hurting themselves. I've got tons of similar stories like that, like how a guy was doing good mornings/straight leg deadlifts with a fair bit of weight (which causes rampant destruction of the lower back due to the mechanics of the move, and is why anyone recommending the exercise says to use LIGHT WEIGHT). 
I've been a gym rat for going on 12 years now and I've read as many books/magazines as I can find on the topic, along with chatting about it with my friends that work in the industry, so it's not like I'm ignorant on what works and what doesn't technique wise.
Can people use the assisted pullup/dip machine for leg presses? sure, but why bother when there's literal machines designed for that exact process 10 feet away? God forbid they have to actually move their water bottle, towel, phone and whatever other assorted garbage they brought with them


----------



## Descent

p0ke said:


> My wife's son is a boy scout, and today they went downhill sledding (since there's a ton of snow out there). He's at his dad's place this week, but his dad informed us that he has to work late and can't take him. So I said sure, I'll take him if he can pick him up afterwards. Took my wife two hours to get an answer from him, but ultimately it was ok. Got home from work, the boy wasn't here yet even though we were supposed to go straight away. I call him, and he's sitting in the park watching a snowplow plowing snow. No biggie, he runs home really quick, but then I notice he doesn't have his surfboard thing that he's gonna ride with. Apparently his dad's gf had taken it home in the morning. Wtf. So then we dig out his Stiga sled from under 20cm of snow, toss it in the car and drive to the place, pedal to the metal. Just in time. Then I text my wife saying yeah, he didn't have the board and blah blah. Then she tells me she got a text saying Stiga sleds aren't allowed because there's that many kids around etc, but she didn't tell me because his dad was supposed to take him and he was supposed to have the fucking surfboard... Minor things, really, but come on, how many things can fuck up at once?


You're just being too nice. I would've said "f-it!" after the first hiccup of this plan and would've dumped the kid in front of a TV or taken him to the shooting range or titty bar instead, yet you went thru 7-8 iterations and tried to make it work only to discover that you wasted your time at the end.


----------



## NotDonVito

I ate a whole rack of ribs yesterday, so I'm going to be on the can all day to day. Cest la vie.


----------



## p0ke

Descent said:


> You're just being too nice. I would've said "f-it!" after the first hiccup of this plan and would've dumped the kid in front of a TV or taken him to the shooting range or titty bar instead, yet you went thru 7-8 iterations and tried to make it work only to discover that you wasted your time at the end.



Yeah, thing is none of it was his fault (well, just the minimal came home a little late part), so I didn't want him to suffer from it. But yeah, I am too nice in general.
Also now that my wife read me the text saying "no Stiga", it actually said "Stiga discouraged" so that wasn't a biggie either.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Stuck freezing my nards off at my parents' house while they're away to make sure that the heat is still working and their pipes don't freeze. Managed to heat the place up from 15 C inside to 16.5 C now. I mean I'm glad that no pipes froze but this is a waste of an evening that I could be curled up at home watching movies with my girl and our cats.


----------



## Descent

BlackMastodon said:


> Stuck freezing my nards off at my parents' house while they're away to make sure that the heat is still working and their pipes don't freeze. Managed to heat the place up from 15 C inside to 16.5 C now. I mean I'm glad that no pipes froze but this is a waste of an evening that I could be curled up at home watching movies with my girl and our cats.


now, that calls for a whole bottle of scotch just to keep you unfrozen.


----------



## TedEH

I am unexcited for another month of off-and-on "feels like -30C" temperatures.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Stuck freezing my nards off at my parents' house while they're away to make sure that the heat is still working and their pipes don't freeze. Managed to heat the place up from 15 C inside to 16.5 C now. I mean I'm glad that no pipes froze but this is a waste of an evening that I could be curled up at home watching movies with my girl and our cats.


Shit, now the cold water pipe in my kitchen is frozen.


----------



## Descent

Man, I am in Texas and even over here it is friggin' cold, I can't imagine how it is in Canada.


----------



## TedEH

Descent said:


> I can't imagine how it is in Canada


The basic way that Canada works is that on a given Monday you might be able to go outside with a light jacket, but by Tuesday morning, if your hands aren't covered you might lose your fingers to frostbite after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> The basic way that Canada works is that on a given Monday you might be able to go outside with a light jacket, but by Tuesday morning, if your hands aren't covered you might lose your fingers to frostbite after about 10 minutes.



Sounds like Finland at the moment. Last Sunday I had a smoke while walking about 5 minutes to the store and I took my leather glove off because I didn't want it to start smelling. My hand got totally numb by the time I made it to the store and when the feeling came back in the store, the pain was so terrible that I was sweating. But couple of days ago it was so warm outside that I had to open my jacket because I was drenched in sweat just walking to the bus stop after work.

Speaking of work. I started at a new location this week and my boss had given me an evening shift for Wednesday from 2pm to 10pm and a morning shift from 6am to 2pm on Thurdsay so that makes 8 hours between the shifts and counting that I'm at home around 11:30pm after evening shifts and have to wake up at 4:30am for morning shifts to make it to the train then that leaves like 3-4 hours of sleep if I want to take a shower and eat something before going to bed.

So, I asked him about it right away on Monday and he said that he was sorry and promised it was only a one time thing without actually giving me a proper explanation. So I took his word for it but today I noticed that the shifts for the rest of the month were up and there's going to be another case like that at the end of the month so it kinda pisses me off that he can't keep his promise even for one week. I'm really curious to hear what's his explanation is going to be and if he wont give me a proper one I swear I'm going to quit on the spot if there's going to be a third case like that. Crawling to work at 6am is already pretty inhumane in my book but not even having a theoretical chance to get enough sleep between work days unless I fall asleep the minute my shift ends and wake up when the next one starts is bullshit.


----------



## SD83

Got a new client, and all the invoice stuff is done via their own online service which is stupidly complicated in basically every way. With every other client so far (all in the same field), it was at worst "fill in all information, click send, done". Now they apparently want a shitload of files, all separate, with tons of requirements for each of them... as far as I understand it right now, instead of half a minute, that's going to take 15 or 20. For each and every order. Which, in theory, could be 10 or 30 a day (it will probably be more like 2-5 a month as they pay like shit). Now I'm probably going to be on the phone for two hours tomorrow morning because those on the other side are usually nice, but catastrophicly incompetent and end up realising it's probably way more simple and 90% of it was just overly complicated phrases that mean nothing at all and they normally only need one of the files requested and the others only if there are any questions. Which there will be.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nothing quite like trying to shovel when your driveway is a layer of ice with fresh snow on top . I almost hit my face on the pavement twice just getting from my car to the garage for the salt/shovel.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nothing quite like trying to shovel when your driveway is a layer of ice with fresh snow on top . I almost hit my face on the pavement twice just getting from my car to the garage for the salt/shovel.


Hold up playa... Faceplantin the cement? Playa, tonight you facin' Da Undertaker!


----------



## Brutal08

Ordered a m80m before my vacation started hoped to have it by monday/thusday guitar is stucked in Mississauga due to storms and rain.... And the storms are getting my way so i guess my vacation will include alot of shoveling...


----------



## Kaura

Shitty day at work because I didn't manage to get enough sleep last night and I had a splitting headache the whole day. Also, I just bumped my profile pic guitar against the chair and made a noticeable ding on the side. Thank fucking god I bought beer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Shitty day at work because I didn't manage to get enough sleep last night and I had a splitting headache the whole day. Also, I just bumped my profile pic guitar against the chair and made a noticeable ding on the side. Thank fucking god I bought beer.


Yeah, thank god -- so you can put more dings in that guitar (and possibly others), as well as possibly have a worse headache in the morning, physical or metaphorical. Freakin sweet, dude!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm fucking done with facebook. this is the 3rd time I've been banned for 30 days for posting "offensive memes". I have all my shit set so only my friends can see it and so that they can't share it, but the meme police still want to try and dictate what's funny/socially acceptable and what's not. Apparently sex stuff is totally fine, making fun of white people is fine, gore is fine, but god forbid you make fun of minorities (even though I'm a minority) or other groups.


----------



## Mathemagician

p0ke said:


> My wife's son is a boy scout, and today they went downhill sledding (since there's a ton of snow out there). He's at his dad's place this week, but his dad informed us that he has to work late and can't take him. So I said sure, I'll take him if he can pick him up afterwards. Took my wife two hours to get an answer from him, but ultimately it was ok. Got home from work, the boy wasn't here yet even though we were supposed to go straight away. I call him, and he's sitting in the park watching a snowplow plowing snow. No biggie, he runs home really quick, but then I notice he doesn't have his surfboard thing that he's gonna ride with. Apparently his dad's gf had taken it home in the morning. Wtf. So then we dig out his Stiga sled from under 20cm of snow, toss it in the car and drive to the place, pedal to the metal. Just in time. Then I text my wife saying yeah, he didn't have the board and blah blah. Then she tells me she got a text saying Stiga sleds aren't allowed because there's that many kids around etc, but she didn't tell me because his dad was supposed to take him and he was supposed to have the fucking surfboard... Minor things, really, but come on, how many things can fuck up at once?



Hey for what it’s worth congrats on working to be a good stepdad.


----------



## ImNotAhab

There is an outbreak of measles in Vancouver with 9 confined cases. I'm mad because it's entirely preventable disease through vaccinations that have been repeatedly proven to be safe and effective. However, some twats have such an easy life they need to make up issues they don't exist which is not a big deal until said idiocy affects other people.

Rage.


----------



## groverj3

Spent $90 mailing my ex's stuff to her and still didn't even get rid of all of it. Spent several hours packing bags that she left at my place to give to a friend of hers so the insane amount of clothes she left with me will make their way back to her eventually.

And before people say "just throw that shit away" I did throw some of it out, but it was a mutual breakup based on distance and inability to plan for the future so I'm trying not to be a dick. She's also paypalling me back for the shipping. But still, when moving across the country you'd think you wouldn't leave this much stuff behind.


----------



## Demiurge

^Why throw shit out when you can donate it and get the tax write-off?

But seriously, while it's always nice to try not to be a dick during a mutual breakup, she's also giving you the shittier end of the deal. She's moved out and didn't even care to take responsibility for her own stuff.


----------



## p0ke

It's nice that spring's coming and it's sunny and all that, but could someone please make all the fucking birds go away? Those motherfuckers insist on trying to build their nests inside my chimney, so now I need to put a net on it to keep them out. I'm also a little bit afraid of heights, so it really sucks to have to climb up there with the net and cut it to fit and then also somehow tie it up so they don't rip it of with their beaks...


----------



## NotDonVito

>get traffic ticket
>can't read anything on the ticket


----------



## Demiurge

^Any chance that might be an advantage if you challenge it?


----------



## Catalyst Collide

It's going to snow all weekend and I'm fucking over it. Bring on spring.


----------



## Anquished

I have a powerlifting competition in less than three weeks and I've managed to pull a few muscles in my upper back. Even just turning my head slightly is painful, let alone trying to lob weight around.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

October of last year I was asked my opinion on the condition of my friends dog. At that point the dog was very old and plagued with health issues. I very politely and empathically suggested that plans should probably be made for euthanasia. In December the animals health had degraded significantly more. At that time, I more adamantly recommended the dog be put down VERY SOON. In February my friend asked me again for my opinion. At that point I advised that the dog needed to be euthanized immediately. I also was not as compassionate towards my friends feelings. By now the dog was defecating with seemingly complete incontinence, exhibiting a lack of motor function, had lost noticeable muscle mass, and had undergone a substantial amt of weight loss. The dog by this point was also showing signs of breathing difficulty and incoherence. I finally told my friend that this was not fair to the animal, that the quality of life was absolutely obliterated, and that her decision to keep this animal alive was bordering on selfish, irresponsible, and cruel. I told her that imo, the dog was and had been suffering for quite some time and that I wouldn't consult with her about this any further. I did everything that I could to convince her to do the right thing. I also encouraged her to consider that if she continue to act so indiscriminately, that she would likely face the difference between a "peaceful death" and a "painful/ difficult death". 

Yesterday she texted me that she had put the dog down and that it was horrible due to the dogs physical discomfort and due to complications in administration of the sedative. My reply was that at least her "beloved companion" wasn't suffering anymore. I conveyed my sympathy as well but I was rather short and I honestly felt fairly callus. I'm just pissed that she put this animal through all of this suffering... prolonging the inevitable simply because she couldn't bring herself to act responsibly. She texted me back and long story short... is seemingly angry at my reply and turning this around to make it about her... her suffering, loneliness, etc. 

TLDR... Don't adopt god-damned animals that you're not willing or able to responsibly care for... to the very end!


----------



## watson503

Anquished said:


> I have a powerlifting competition in less than three weeks and I've managed to pull a few muscles in my upper back. Even just turning my head slightly is painful, let alone trying to lob weight around.


If you can, visit a chiropractor - I tweaked my back two weeks out from a meet and my chiropractor saved me from having to pull out.


----------



## TedEH

High Plains Drifter said:


> angry at my reply and turning this around to make it about her... her suffering, loneliness, etc.


To be fair, this sounds like someone who really was attached to the animal. You're not wrong to be upset that your advice was ignored, but on some level, I can't fault her for being upset either. Just by the nature of the situation, everyone loses.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Having to put down a pet is never easy, but High Plains is right, you need to consider the animal's well-being and quality of life. I've been mentally preparing myself to have one of my parents' cats, which by extension is one of my own since she's been with us since I was 13, put down, maybe even this year. She's around 16 years old now and has always been over-weight (see my posts in the SSO Pet Thread). The last month or so she's been extremely lethargic, peeing way more, and losing weight, but not in the right places. My dad started giving her insulin shots last week though and it seems to be helping her a lot. She's looking more like herself, which makes me happy but I know I'm gonna have to arrange something soon. I want to give her until at least spring/summer time so she can have a few nice days of chilling outside in the backyard before she has to go, just hoping her condition doesn't get any worse.

Maybe this should've gone in the Why are You Sad thread....


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> To be fair, this sounds like someone who really was attached to the animal. You're not wrong to be upset that your advice was ignored, but on some level, I can't fault her for being upset either. Just by the nature of the situation, everyone loses.



High Plains is totally right, but at the same time, that doesn't matter to his friend. Ted is right here; it doesn't matter that High Plains was correct from the start, and it doesn't matter that his friend should have done this months ago, his friend is still in pain. She was attached to this dog and even though she didn't handle this whole thing properly, she's still going to be sad that her dog is gone. Just because someone made a mistake doesn't mean that they are undeserving of sympathy for that. It must be frustrating to be someone that knew better, but she obviously didn't.

@High Plains Drifter I'd probably tell her pretty much what you posted here. That you were frustrated that she had ignored your consul for so long, and as someone with an attachment to animals, seeing it kept around in the state that it was was upsetting to you. Let her know that you really do feel for her and that you're sorry you let your agitation bleed through into your response to what must have been a traumatic event (because I'm assuming you are). A reasonable person would understand, I think.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

There is certainly some sadness fueling my rant above... as well as anger. I'm very compassionate when it comes to quality of life issues in both people and animals. This incident was really quite difficult to witness because although I do understand both sides, I feel like the animal suffered needlessly for far too long. I know it's rough... I've been there before and I know I'll be there again at some point with our precious Jaida but I dunno... It became harder for me to feel sympathy towards my friend as the dogs health declined. My heart indeed breaks for her right now... I'm just angry that due to her putting her own feelings above the well-being of the dog, that this was made even worse. I believe that had she taken my advice to heart, that it would've been much less traumatic for everyone. Thanks for the comments on this. I agree with all of it. Also, @ Black Mastodon... you and your wonderful floof are in my thoughts. Sounds like she's in very loving hands.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> High Plains is totally right, but at the same time, that doesn't matter to his friend. Ted is right here; it doesn't matter that High Plains was correct from the start, and it doesn't matter that his friend should have done this months ago, his friend is still in pain. She was attached to this dog and even though she didn't handle this whole thing properly, she's still going to be sad that her dog is gone. Just because someone made a mistake doesn't mean that they are undeserving of sympathy for that. It must be frustrating to be someone that knew better, but she obviously didn't.
> 
> @High Plains Drifter I'd probably tell her pretty much what you posted here. That you were frustrated that she had ignored your consul for so long, and as someone with an attachment to animals, seeing it kept around in the state that it was was upsetting to you. Let her know that you really do feel for her and that you're sorry you let your agitation bleed through into your response to what must have been a traumatic event (because I'm assuming you are). A reasonable person would understand, I think.



I don't mean to come across as anything less than supportive towards her and it's definitely true that my friend is hurting right now and has been... and supporting her is what is now most important. I just feel as if we as caregivers need to act in the best interest of our companions. The end result was going to be the same for my friend but even she indicated in her texts the other day, that this was visibly tough for the dog due to the complications... complications that wouldn't have existed had she acted more responsibly and had the dog euthanized sooner rather than later. Water under the bridge now I guess. 

I will say that I just texted her after reading these replies and told her that I was thinking about her and hoping that she was doing okay and that if she wants to get together this wknd, that we'd love to see her. I don't feel any less sympathy for her. It was just difficult and aggravating to be a part of this. In the end though, you guys are right... compassion towards my friend should not be negated just because of our differences in opinions and the resulting decision to delay the inevitable. Thank you for helping to keep me grounded.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> To be fair, this sounds like someone who really was attached to the animal. You're not wrong to be upset that your advice was ignored, but on some level, I can't fault her for being upset either. Just by the nature of the situation, everyone loses.



Yeah, but the animal lost the most though. What could have been much less torturous wasn't so because of her selfishness.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My head and my heart aren't allowing me to feel anymore anger at this point. But yeah... if you'd seen what I did ( admittedly as an outsider but still...) I have no doubt that you would've felt the same way. It is selfish and I'm not defending anything about her, but I know it's also different when day to day she might've not seen the changes as rapidly as someone spectating. She said that her sister had said "she looks fine" or something to that effect but I know her sister well enough to realize that she likely wouldn't have any genuinely invested feelings. Anyway... I'm really glad that 'Sweetie' is out of her misery.


----------



## Demiurge

Loving or caring about something shouldn't always be an excuse. There can be selfishness, jealousy, and overprotective behavior that can cloud judgment. Everybody's experiences are different, but I can't really say that anyone who has meant me harm has hurt me more than people who did things under the belief that they were acting in my best interests.


----------



## p0ke

Kids boy scout shit again today... This time his dad was supposed to take him (he's at his dad's place bi-weekly and now's his week), but he had something more important to attend to, and won't be able to pick him up either, so guess who signed up for some extra driving... Oh well, minor thing, as I'm taking my daughter to "music play school" around the same time anyway, we just have to leave home half an hour earlier. What really makes my head explode though, is that my wife told her son to come home early so he can rest before the scout stuff, and of course he forgot his keys at home. The temperature's been around 0-5C the last couple of weeks, but now it just dropped to -10 again. Since he doesn't have the keys, he can't get in and will likely be there freezing his ass of once I get there... Fucking nice planning, everyone.


----------



## Mathemagician

Now you know why many doctors and vets get cold with time - they almost have to. Can’t tell a guy whose already had a heart attack to stop eating cheeseburgers a 50th time and not just get angry at their hubris. It’s not ignorance at that point. I don’t blame you for focusing on the animal. That was the one thing within their control - the animals well-being. The owner was too self-absorbed to worry about anything but their own feelings. Of course it’s sad and they are likely going to cry either way, but one way would not have had the animal freely defacating and struggling to breath in its last days.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mathemagician said:


> Now you know why many doctors and vets get cold with time - they almost have to. Can’t tell a guy whose already had a heart attack to stop eating cheeseburgers a 50th time and not just get angry at their hubris. It’s not ignorance at that point. I don’t blame you for focusing on the animal. That was the one thing within their control - the animals well-being. The owner was too self-absorbed to worry about anything but their own feelings. Of course it’s sad and they are likely going to cry either way, but one way would not have had the animal freely defacating and struggling to breath in its last days.



I faced this with my own corgi, Kodi. I wanted to wait until he got worse but I knew that was only to delay my own grief. So I acted on his behalf... sparing any potential additional suffering. I've heard people say that "You'll know when it's their time to go". I don't necessarily agree. I didn't "know" that it was his time but due to his rapidly deteriorating condition, I wasn't willing to wait until I "knew for sure because he's definitely suffering now!". I couldn't prolong it at that point. What she did was to allow her dog to live far beyond any degree of comfort, happiness, etc. It was horrible watching my little guy pass but at least I didn't stretch out the inevitable to suit my own feelings. 

I think that part of the reason that I replied here today is due to more potential negligence from her yet again. She left last Fri to go out of town for a couple days. She said that she needed to stay active and not dwell on the now empty house. I understand that but first off... she has three cats! Second... she's normally away from home a great deal anyway. And third... those cats need her attention too! But whatever... all good. My wife and I go over to take care of the cats ( as we've done numerous times over the years) and holy-shit... the only litter box that she uses ( for three fucking cats) is completely full of waste. So we clean it out and put fresh litter in it. We take care of the cats Friday night and Saturday am & pm as planned. We don't hear anything back from her until LATE Sunday night when she texts and says that she won't be back until Monday afternoon! Luckily they're cats lol. But come on!


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah man that just sucks all around. And cats are pretty damn loving with their owners when they want to be. So they’ll for sure be missing her after a few days.


----------



## ImNotAhab

This college bribery scandal annoyed more more than it should have. It is just a fact of life that if you are loaded, you can build Yale an international airport and they will admit your kid. Much ado about nothing, right? 

But fraud/test interference and abuse of a system designed to facilitate people with some kind of impairment is really, really, gross.


----------



## Mathemagician

From the initial headlines I saw yesterday at the very least it appeared that THIS was a system in place prior to anything hitting the college’s desk. So for now the colleges are not implicated in any of this. 

Has there been any update on that front?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I seriously hate Windows. All versions. It is all fucking garbage, and I hate being forced to use it.

And before someone goes, "wElL uSe AnOtHeR oS" like some brain dead jackass: I do not have a choice in the matter. As such, I am forced to use Windows, which has to be the worst OS. I really do not get why it is so widespread as an OS, because it sure as FUCK is not user friendly, nor is it an enjoyable user experience. I would love to switch every computer I ever have to touch over to Linux. Unfortunately, colleges, employers, etc. would most likely have an issue with that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

harvard is/has been in trouble for supposedly having racial quotas. they've supposedly been turning away equally or better qualified asian students in favor of other minorities due to subjective personality qualities they extrapolate from the interview process. the best part is that when alumni interviewed the same people they consistently scored them higher on their personality/other qualities.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...lawsuit-against-harvard-judge-s-hands-n971776

https://www.wsj.com/articles/harvar...or-final-time-in-boston-courtroom-11550103739


----------



## TedEH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I seriously hate Windows.


I think I would have previously defended Windows for a number of reasons, but the thing that bothers me right now is the "as a service" thing. I don't want my OS to be a "service", I just want my computer to run, with the lowest amount of friction between me and my work or games.

Linux is still a little to user-unfriendly to be an every day thing, and Mac OS has some designs that just don't make sense to me - where Windows would normally sit in that middle ground of not hiding it's functionality under "user friendliness" that obscures what's actually happening while also not requiring you to understand the deeper workings of what your computer is doing......... but at the end of the day the real reason we all use Windows is that there isn't much choice in terms of what is or isn't supported. Games run on Windows. More things people need for work run on Windows. If you only ever use things on the web, then you've got options but otherwise.....


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> harvard is/has been in trouble for supposedly having racial quotas. they've supposedly been turning away equally or better qualified asian students in favor of other minorities due to subjective personality qualities they extrapolate from the interview process. the best part is that when alumni interviewed the same people they consistently scored them higher on their personality/other qualities.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...lawsuit-against-harvard-judge-s-hands-n971776
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/harvar...or-final-time-in-boston-courtroom-11550103739



The thing about this is however, if you are in charge of accepting students to try to create a diverse student body m, so that your students themselves interact with people of all walks of life this will naturally happen.

If you have tons and tons of kids applying from backgrounds where they when to “the best” private schools, all had 4.0 GPA’s, all did extracurricular volunteering and sports.

They are basically carbon-copy candidates. The issue with the “Asian quota” argument which also tangentially implies a “wealthy white quota” as well is that if you ONLY look at GPA and extra curricular a you’re going to have pretty much ONE profile of student.

Doesn’t matter if they are coming in from Connecticut, NYC, Miami, Houston, SF. They will be kids whose parents made them study and take college prep everything.

Cool, now why would you NOT want the student from a bad neighborhood with one parent who worked from the age of 15 to support younger siblings and still has a 3.5 GPA, at a school with a 50% dropout rate, with tons of gang problems.

That person overcame a LOT “just” for the 3.5, they NEVER had SAT prep coaching nor did they have parents who were able to provide comfortably to the point where they were encouraged to do extracurricular to “round out” their college applications.

The (elite) universities want people who will 100% be successful and contribute a different worldview in class discussions and the student body.

Not everyone starts from the same starting point, so you have to measure apples to apples.

It is very naive to think that one can have a diverse class of students just on quantitative metrics like GPA, number of sports played, number of clubs joined, etc.

And that is the underlying issue. The people with the huge advantages in life want it to be entirely “quantitative” because they have an advantage.

They don’t like hearing that they didn’t “measure up” on qualitative things like background, or that they didn’t get in because mommy is a hedge fund manager but the guy who got in was shot at in a gang shootout as a kid.

It’s harder to get to a Harvard entrance interview from a small town in Missouri with an opioid crisis and no one whose gone to college in 20 years, than from a family of doctors and attorneys.

It’s basically saying that at a certain point the wealthy/Type A/ destined for greatness candidates are interchangeable because they’re a just so many of them. And they want to be sure they let in the immigrant who used to have to call the repairman or talk to the bank teller on behalf of their parents from the age of 7, who was on free school lunch most of their life but has grinder beyond what any of their peers ever attempted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> The thing about this is however, if you are in charge of accepting students to try to create a diverse student body m, so that your students themselves interact with people of all walks of life this will naturally happen.
> 
> If you have tons and tons of kids applying from backgrounds where they when to “the best” private schools, all had 4.0 GPA’s, all did extracurricular volunteering and sports.
> 
> They are basically carbon-copy candidates. The issue with the “Asian quota” argument which also tangentially implies a “wealthy white quota” as well is that if you ONLY look at GPA and extra curricular a you’re going to have pretty much ONE profile of student.
> 
> Doesn’t matter if they are coming in from Connecticut, NYC, Miami, Houston, SF. They will be kids whose parents made them study and take college prep everything.
> 
> Cool, now why would you NOT want the student from a bad neighborhood with one parent who worked from the age of 15 to support younger siblings and still has a 3.5 GPA, at a school with a 50% dropout rate, with tons of gang problems.
> 
> That person overcame a LOT “just” for the 3.5, they NEVER had SAT prep coaching nor did they have parents who were able to provide comfortably to the point where they were encouraged to do extracurricular to “round out” their college applications.
> 
> The (elite) universities want people who will 100% be successful and contribute a different worldview in class discussions and the student body.
> 
> Not everyone starts from the same starting point, so you have to measure apples to apples.
> 
> It is very naive to think that one can have a diverse class of students just on quantitative metrics like GPA, number of sports played, number of clubs joined, etc.
> 
> And that is the underlying issue. The people with the huge advantages in life want it to be entirely “quantitative” because they have an advantage.
> 
> They don’t like hearing that they didn’t “measure up” on qualitative things like background, or that they didn’t get in because mommy is a hedge fund manager but the guy who got in was shot at in a gang shootout as a kid.
> 
> It’s harder to get to a Harvard entrance interview from a small town in Missouri with an opioid crisis and no one whose gone to college in 20 years, than from a family of doctors and attorneys.
> 
> It’s basically saying that at a certain point the wealthy/Type A/ destined for greatness candidates are interchangeable because they’re a just so many of them. And they want to be sure they let in the immigrant who used to have to call the repairman or talk to the bank teller on behalf of their parents from the age of 7, who was on free school lunch most of their life but has grinder beyond what any of their peers ever attempted.


I don't have an issue with looking closely at certain qualitative factors like socioeconomic background as you mentioned, but race shouldn't really even be considered imo. It's always been a contentious and nebulous area for college admissions imo.
The issue is that Asians are consistently scoring HIGHER in terms of grades/extracurriculars (which is quantitative and easy to show) but are consistently given lower personal quality scores by admission than other ethnicities. It's not an apples to apples comparison where everything is equal except for their personal qualities. 
Plus you must have missed how I said, the same students were judged by both admissions personnel AND alumni, and there was a consistent disparity between the two interviewing groups where admissions scored the same students lower than the alumni for the same vague personal qualities. Alumni generally scored asians as high as whites in these vaque personal qualities.
*Some of these vague qualities include : "likability", "maturity", "integrity" and "effervescence"*

Peter Arcidiacano from Duke University compared ethnicities statistically (holding grades and extracurriculars equal across the racial board) and found that asians had only a 25% chance of admissions vs 32% for whites, 77% for hispanic, and 95% for african americans.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> *Some of these vague qualities include : "likability", "maturity", "integrity" and "effervescence"*
> 
> P.



I'm pretty sure that right there would help divert quality applicants with integrity from applying. Sounds more like a beauty pageant qualifier.


----------



## Mathemagician

The906 said:


> I'm pretty sure that right there would help divert quality applicants with integrity from applying. Sounds more like a beauty pageant qualifier.



If you’ve never had to work 80+ hours a week in an investment bank or traveling around with other consultants for months and months on end then you have no idea why likeability would matter. You can be the smartest motherfucker in the room, but aside from hard-math engineering or computer science soft skills matter.

And knight I’m not trying to deny that Asians seem to be getting lower likeability scores, but there may be a bias where the college interviewer sees many more students a year than the volunteer alumni who meet with these same kids and the alumni may have things on common whereas the interviewers are comparing them across many other candidates don’t.

There may simply be underlying cultural differences at play that make certain Asian candidates (this includes India/Pakistan/etc) appear less outgoing than other candidates too.

I wasn’t saying that the end result IS a valid apples to apples comparison, the opposite. The goal is fine, but it’s always going to be red delicious apples to Granny Smith apples to oranges to bananas. The reality is that universities want a diverse student body and diverse personalities.

And if most Asian candidates are an A+ gunner and you want a more “melting pot people from all walks of life” class profile then you either just let in all the quantitatively “better” candidates and get a mostly Asian and white student body, or you have different entrance metrics for different people all of whom you believe can still do well by attending your university.

It makes sense that the Asian/white candidates would feel entitled to the first system, but then how the fuck is the broke white kid from Missouri or the Mexican kid from LA going to “get a shot” at an education they killed themselves for in a different way?

Neither option is really “fair”. But one doesn’t just stack success on already successful people. Harvard only has so many open spots, which class make-up do they want?

All the accusations at admissions processes in the world don’t change that fundamental problem. There are MORE perfectly qualified applicants for a spot than there are spots.

Is a 30% white student body fair? 50%? 80%? Replace white with anything else. It’s private school admissions and someone is always going to be salty.

From 2015, Asian-Americans make up around 5.5% of the US population but made up 22% of Harvard and 26% of MIT’s student bodies.

I don’t think this post has solutions, just keeping conversation going.

I sort of read this as “an average Asian candidate gets stack ranked lower than an otherwise equally average non-Asian due to biases of higher expectations”. Even at publicly funded state schools. This right here would be some bullshit man. Because it starts from an unrealistic standard. 

So it’s the average kids not getting scholarships to state schools that are suffering the most, not the guys trying for an M7 MBA.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm all for equality and such but the wording they used really bothers me. Dressing "provocatively" implies intent to "provoke". So if you dress "provocatively" don't be surprised when people are "provoked". To me the way they worded it doesn't help their cause.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I'm all for equality and such but the wording they used really bothers me. Dressing "provocatively" implies intent to "provoke". So if you dress "provocatively" don't be surprised when people are "provoked". To me the way they worded it doesn't help their cause.
> View attachment 67870


i'm sure it's like a lot of the middle east where "provocative"= exposing skin anywhere besides your face


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm sure it's like a lot of the middle east where "provocative"= exposing skin anywhere besides your face


Maybe. Still, the use of the word provocatively makes their argument sound like women are dressing slutty with full intention of causing a reaction. Just a terrible word choice imo.

provocative
/prəˈvɒkətɪv/

_adjective_

causing anger or another strong reaction, especially deliberately.
"a provocative article"
synonyms: annoying, irritating, exasperating, infuriating, provoking, maddening, goading, vexing, galling; More

intended or intending to arouse sexual desire or interest.
"a provocative sidelong glance"
synonyms: sexy, sexually arousing, sexually exciting, alluring, seductive, tempting, suggestive, inviting, tantalizing, titillating


----------



## TedEH

Seems like a correct use of the word to me. If someone thinks that clothing is literally deserving of harassment, then they see said harassment as being provoked. I don't condone the attitude, but I don't see an issue with the word choice.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> Seems like a correct use of the word to me. If someone thinks that clothing is literally deserving of harassment, then they see said harassment as being provoked. I don't condone the attitude, but I don't see an issue with the word choice.


So if I walked around wearing a shirt that says "I hate (insert any applicable slur)", I should not be harassed even though I am dressing provocatively?


----------



## TedEH

That's not even close to what I said. I mean quite literally and only, that if someone thinks that clothing can be a deserving cause of harassment -> It is because they see said clothing as having provoked that harassment. The use of the word isn't wrong. I'm not injecting any opinion into that.

You're attributing the opinion to the person writing the headline, not to the person who stated the objectionable opinion in the first place. The issue isn't word choice, it's that someone somewhere thinks dressing sexy is "asking for harassment".


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> That's not even close to what I said. I mean quite literally and only, that if someone thinks that clothing can be a deserving cause of harassment -> It is because they see said clothing as having provoked that harassment. The use of the word isn't wrong. I'm not injecting any opinion into that.
> 
> You're attributing the opinion to the person writing the headline, not to the person who stated the objectionable opinion in the first place. The issue isn't word choice, it's that someone somewhere thinks dressing sexy is "asking for harassment".


Yes the person writing the headline should have worded it differently. None of the women in the video were dressing provocatively. The headline should have read more like
Some women in Egypt believe women should be harassed for the way they dress.


----------



## TedEH

possumkiller said:


> None of the women in the video were dressing provocatively


It's just splitting hairs about who are you attributing the opinion to at that point. The writer of the headline wasn't saying this was the case, nor am I. The "some women in Egypt" are the ones making this statement. From their point of view - it's accurate. I'm not passing any judgement as to what is or isn't provocative, nor do I think the author of the headline intended to, without any farther context than a screenshot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was willing to change my opinion of Two Notes since they offered to help me out, but nah... still trash.


----------



## broj15

Wasn't sure if I should vent here or in the first world problems thread (cuz atleat l I'm lucky enough to be gainfully employed) but I just need to vent real quick.

Tell me, whats the greatest lie capitalists ever told the proletariat? That if you work hard you'll be rewarded. Well I've been working crazy hard the past 3 weeks. Between picking up shifts from an employee who was recently fired and covering for people who wanted time off, I've been putting in 45-55 hours a week (and busting my ass for all of it). Now I work in a restaurant and the most coveted shifts are prep shifts. All that entails is going in early and making a list of food to prep for the day and when you finish you get to go home. Now I've been given prep shifts before and have more than proven myself that I can work efficiently. Hell, I've even worked with the owner (who makes the schedule) and even she has commented on the speed and quality of my work. However, I lost all those prep shifts I was getting when the manager of the prep kitchen said his partner (a former employee) needed to come back and work prep to make money after her small business closed. 

Now I understand seniority is a thing. Both of them have been there for 4 years, a little over twice as long as me. However, seniority should lose all it's value when someone's quality of work isn't up to the standards that have been set. I can't count the number of times we've ran out of stuff in the middle of service that we definitely should NOT be running out of, simply because they both wanted to dip out early. 

None of this is lost on the kitchen manager (2nd in command, right after the owners). Me and him are pretty tight and he's been pushing for me to have more prep shifts since that's the kind of work I enjoy (solitary and with a set goal to work towards). 

Now, imagine my reaction when I wake up this morning (getting ready to work my third double in a row) and I see that our new schedule has been posted for the next month.... And I don't have a single fucking prep shifts. 

However what I did get was a text message from the owner (the person signing my paychecks) saying she "appreciates" all my hard work, bit how she's afraid that I'll get burnt out and to let her know if there's anything she "can do to help support" me. 
Now, I didn't even bother responding, but what I really REALLY wanted to say was "working long hours doesn't make me feel burnt out, but busting my ass all the time just to feel like I'm getting fucked over sure as hell does. I don't want a fucking thank you and a pat on the back. I want to see that my hard work is actually being recognized, and I want something to show for it."

I'd understand if I was asking for a raise, but I'm not asking for more money. All I'm asking is to be rewarded for all the work I put into that place, bit so far I've gotten nothing. 

Anyways, feels good to type that out and get it off my chest. Anyone else ever been in a similar situation where you feel like your hard work goes unnoticed, or like it doesn't really matter how hard you work because either way the out come is always gonna be the same?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sounds to me like getting a new part time job: searching for a new place of employment, preferably one in a field that isn't food related.


----------



## TedEH

As soon as I start reading something about how a person's job is treating them like garbage, I immediate assume it's food or retail. Something about that kind of business just never seems to treat people properly. I never did well in those environments. It strikes me as entry level work where you do it when you have to until you learn a basic work ethic and can do something better - where the people who have stuck around and advanced to higher ranks never seem to have got past their own entry-level people skills. You end up with those of no social skills managing people who are only there out of necessity, or who don't know any better. 



broj15 said:


> Now, I didn't even bother responding, but what I really REALLY wanted to say was "working long hours doesn't make me feel burnt out, but busting my ass all the time just to feel like I'm getting fucked over sure as hell does. I don't want a fucking thank you and a pat on the back. I want to see that my hard work is actually being recognized, and I want something to show for it."


This may be great or terrible advice - but nothing will happen if you don't speak up for yourself. The message you typed up here -> IMO is exactly what you should have replied with. 100% honest, no matter how brutal it is. Putting on a face is neither going to improve your situation, nor make anyone feel better about it. Either the message will be received and things will improve, or it'll be received and a discussion about why things are they way they are can be had so that you can feel better about it, or it'll be poorly received and you might find yourself looking for better employment - but it sounds like better employment wouldn't be a bad thing necessarily. It's a win-win: Either the problem will be corrected, or steps will be taken to get you out of a non-fixable environment. My : Be honest, and be upfront about it, otherwise nothing will change.


----------



## Mathemagician

broj15 said:


> Wasn't sure if I should vent here or in the first world problems thread (cuz atleat l I'm lucky enough to be gainfully employed) but I just need to vent real quick.
> 
> Tell me, whats the greatest lie capitalists ever told the proletariat? That if you work hard you'll be rewarded. Well I've been working crazy hard the past 3 weeks. Between picking up shifts from an employee who was recently fired and covering for people who wanted time off, I've been putting in 45-55 hours a week (and busting my ass for all of it). Now I work in a restaurant and the most coveted shifts are prep shifts. All that entails is going in early and making a list of food to prep for the day and when you finish you get to go home. Now I've been given prep shifts before and have more than proven myself that I can work efficiently. Hell, I've even worked with the owner (who makes the schedule) and even she has commented on the speed and quality of my work. However, I lost all those prep shifts I was getting when the manager of the prep kitchen said his partner (a former employee) needed to come back and work prep to make money after her small business closed.
> 
> Now I understand seniority is a thing. Both of them have been there for 4 years, a little over twice as long as me. However, seniority should lose all it's value when someone's quality of work isn't up to the standards that have been set. I can't count the number of times we've ran out of stuff in the middle of service that we definitely should NOT be running out of, simply because they both wanted to dip out early.
> 
> None of this is lost on the kitchen manager (2nd in command, right after the owners). Me and him are pretty tight and he's been pushing for me to have more prep shifts since that's the kind of work I enjoy (solitary and with a set goal to work towards).
> 
> Now, imagine my reaction when I wake up this morning (getting ready to work my third double in a row) and I see that our new schedule has been posted for the next month.... And I don't have a single fucking prep shifts.
> 
> However what I did get was a text message from the owner (the person signing my paychecks) saying she "appreciates" all my hard work, bit how she's afraid that I'll get burnt out and to let her know if there's anything she "can do to help support" me.
> Now, I didn't even bother responding, but what I really REALLY wanted to say was "working long hours doesn't make me feel burnt out, but busting my ass all the time just to feel like I'm getting fucked over sure as hell does. I don't want a fucking thank you and a pat on the back. I want to see that my hard work is actually being recognized, and I want something to show for it."
> 
> I'd understand if I was asking for a raise, but I'm not asking for more money. All I'm asking is to be rewarded for all the work I put into that place, bit so far I've gotten nothing.
> 
> Anyways, feels good to type that out and get it off my chest. Anyone else ever been in a similar situation where you feel like your hard work goes unnoticed, or like it doesn't really matter how hard you work because either way the out come is always gonna be the same?



If you are good and dependable s hard-working at a low wage job, you will 100% be taken advantage of. Given the mid-week close then open shifts, moved to random days/evenings based on the demands of the more flakey employees etc.

Kitchens in particular are hard to keep good workers so they will grind you.

First things first: seniority is some baby-boomer bullshit. You work there, others don’t. You can power play and tell your boss you’ll walk if you don’t get prep shifts as well, or you can walk.

Second it’s retail, so whoever the boss likes that particular day is going to get favorable treatment.

“Working hard and get rewarded” stopped when companies started outsourcing all the good desk jobs to other countries. There are fewer and fewer good jobs that aren’t in some way soft-skills (sales in some way) related.

I’m not decrying anything. I’m just trying to clarify to you that you seem to WANT to work hard and “move up”.

1) That doesn’t really happen in retail
2) If you work hard at a crap job you’ll get dumped with all the crap assignments the flakes won’t do

Do with that what you will.


----------



## TedEH

Mathemagician said:


> 2) If you work hard at a crap job you’ll get dumped with all the crap assignments the flakes won’t do


I suppose another way to put this is that, sure, hard work _can_ lead to rewards, but that hard work needs to be directed to the right place. Throwing hard work at a job that doesn't appreciate it won't go anywhere. IMO, if you're willing to put in the hard work, then go out and look for a job that not only needs that work ethic, but appreciates it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> If you are good and dependable s hard-working at a low wage job, you will 100% be taken advantage of. Given the mid-week close then open shifts, moved to random days/evenings based on the demands of the more flakey employees etc.
> 
> Kitchens in particular are hard to keep good workers so they will grind you.
> 
> First things first: seniority is some baby-boomer bullshit. You work there, others don’t. You can power play and tell your boss you’ll walk if you don’t get prep shifts as well, or you can walk.
> 
> Second it’s retail, so whoever the boss likes that particular day is going to get favorable treatment.
> 
> “Working hard and get rewarded” stopped when companies started outsourcing all the good desk jobs to other countries. There are fewer and fewer good jobs that aren’t in some way soft-skills (sales in some way) related.
> 
> I’m not decrying anything. I’m just trying to clarify to you that you seem to WANT to work hard and “move up”.
> 
> 1) That doesn’t really happen in retail
> 2) If you work hard at a crap job you’ll get dumped with all the crap assignments the flakes won’t do
> 
> Do with that what you will.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Mathemagician

TedEH said:


> I suppose another way to put this is that, sure, hard work _can_ lead to rewards, but that hard work needs to be directed to the right place. Throwing hard work at a job that doesn't appreciate it won't go anywhere. IMO, if you're willing to put in the hard work, then go out and look for a job that not only needs that work ethic, but appreciates it.



Yes this is 100% the point I was going for. I just listed examples for anyone whose thinking “No, surely MY crap job is different. My boss was even kind of nice to me this week.”


----------



## KnightBrolaire

In my experience, better to be the flake than the hard worker (I've been both over the years). You just get shafted for being a tryhard. When I was in college I worked in a liquor store and explicitly told the manager what days/times I could work (4-close thurs-sun), which they said would be fine. A few weeks later they start changing the schedule and trying to get me to come in wed-sat, which was a bit harder to do because of how late my classes ran on wednesdays. I still did it without complaint for months. Then the fuckers started throwing me in filler shifts wherever they wanted. I told the manager that I couldn't do those shifts, they said ok, and tried to keep me on them, even though I told them I couldn't really do them. On top of that, they had me rotating between stock and cashier (which I absolutely hated). That's the only job I've ever walked away from without giving 2 weeks notice.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> better to be the flake than the hard worker


I dunno that I can agree with that - because it's contributing to the problem by example, instead of helping anyone fix anything. If everyone flakes, nothing ever improves.

I think a distinction can also be made between a "job" and a "career" here maybe - there are probably jobs that aren't worth the effort, but if you think of the place as not worth being any better than another flake, then what you need is a career change IMO. Either that, or you might actually be the problem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> better to be the flake than the hard worker



It's actually better to be somewhere in the middle.

Do what you have to do, and do it well, but don't pick up all the slack.

There's a nice happy medium between a slacker and a pounder. Get the balance right and you'll be seen as hard working and dependable without killing yourself and burning out.

You can be a good, hard worker and fail/not do a given task, and that's okay. You need to show management that you do need help. If you do everything all the time, you're telling them you don't need good help.

Being the slacker just makes you even more disposable than you already are. Sure, it's usually easier, but studies have shown that being apathetic to your work makes you resent it more and less happy overall, even if the workload is less.

@broj15 do you like foodservice? If your heart isn't in it, perhaps look at changing careers. I highly recommend investigating trades locally. Look up the local union halls of Steamfitters, Electricians, Machinists, etc. They'll have materials available to start you on the path to a great, eternally in demand career that can be incredibly lucrative, even as an apprentice (I personally know apprentices in various trades that bring home $50k+ a year).


----------



## efiltsohg

KnightBrolaire said:


> harvard is/has been in trouble for supposedly having racial quotas. they've supposedly been turning away equally or better qualified asian students in favor of other minorities due to subjective personality qualities they extrapolate from the interview process. the best part is that when alumni interviewed the same people they consistently scored them higher on their personality/other qualities.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...lawsuit-against-harvard-judge-s-hands-n971776
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/harvar...or-final-time-in-boston-courtroom-11550103739



That has been the case at almost every western university for decades


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

broj15 said:


> However what I did get was a text message from the owner (the person signing my paychecks) saying she "appreciates" all my hard work, bit how she's afraid that I'll get burnt out and to let her know if there's anything she "can do to help support" me.
> Now, I didn't even bother responding, but what I really REALLY wanted to say was "working long hours doesn't make me feel burnt out, but busting my ass all the time just to feel like I'm getting fucked over sure as hell does. I don't want a fucking thank you and a pat on the back. I want to see that my hard work is actually being recognized, and I want something to show for it."
> 
> I'd understand if I was asking for a raise, but I'm not asking for more money. All I'm asking is to be rewarded for all the work I put into that place, bit so far I've gotten nothing.
> 
> Anyways, feels good to type that out and get it off my chest. Anyone else ever been in a similar situation where you feel like your hard work goes unnoticed, or like it doesn't really matter how hard you work because either way the out come is always gonna be the same?



Heard you loud and clear, brother. I remember my stint in foodservice- and it was exactly like this. Preference for prep included.

Anyway, it sounds like most of your problem here is nepotism rather than seniority. This person gets to just waltz back into whatever they want because they're personally affiliated with the higher-ups. That is a stark character reflection on your management, and tells me all that I need to know to conclude that I would _*never*_ be able to work in a place like that. Any person in management that is willing to so obviously hand out benefits to those that they're related to is _*not*_ a good manager, and _*never*_ will be until they recognize that problem.

That said, it sounds like the owner in your situation is potentially more reasonable. Given the message you cite here, it sounds like she at least cares, and knows that giving you the shaft like that is fucked up. What you need to do is figure out why. If there was no real reason (and I don't mean real as in obvious, real as in 'put yourself in management's shoes and try your hardest to be objective') for you to get screwed like this, then my advice is to start looking for a different job, because this situation will never, ever improve.

If, however, there _*is*_ some kind of proper reasoning behind the decision (whether or not you agree with it), I _*would*_ send her that message. Clean it up a bit, obviously, be less confrontational, but communicating all of the points you mentioned in there would be huge for a supervisor that does genuinely give a shit. Most proper managers LOVE to hear these types of complaints because it provides them with an opportunity to actually do their job; they have an opportunity to improve the workplace and their relationship with their staff. Assuming you come at it from a reasonable angle in a non-confrontational, respectful manner and take care to ensure that everything you mention can be solidly backed up, you can only benefit. And if they respond negatively, hey- fuck those guys. You don't want to work for people like that anyway, they aren't worth your time, and if you're good, finding another job in that industry is cake. 

Hope things work out dude; I know that's not a fun place.


----------



## Mathemagician

When I worked In food I gave them the days/times I could work during school. One of them was a weekday where I did a morning shift Because I had a 2:30 class.

The weeks that the assistant manager made the schedule they would assign themselves that shift and put me on a later shift because they wanted to leave early.

I ignored their schedule completely and showed up early anyways. The manager asked me the first time “what are you doing here?” And I just replied “work”. When they told me my shift I just deadpanned “I don’t know what you want from me I have class and I’m not skipping it.”

We had a revenue share bonus setup, so the more we sold the more we made.

Not a single other person wanted to work saturday nights nor wanted to fuck with the guy who would work weekend evenings and chat up anyone under the sun to sell products, and never called out drunk or high or whatever.

The manager eventually just scheduled us both on for the morning shift.


----------



## broj15

Thanks for all the responses and advice guys. It's definitely appreciated and helps me feel like my feelings on the issue are valid. Honestly, I do enjoy my job and alot of my coworkers, but I just dislike the favoritism shown towards some of the old heads simply because them and the owners "go way back". I know my work is appreciated and they show that as much as they can (went from having no restaurant experience - aside from a side gig washing dishes for a catering company - to being part of the management team in less than a year), and considering the amount of responsibility I actually have there I'm paid very well ($13/hr + tips.... Not bad for a counter service restaurant). Before this I worked retail for 8 years and then had a brief stint in manual labor before moving to the city and getting this job. Honestly I'd never EVER go back to retail as it's the most soul crushing line of work I can imagine, especially when you don't believe in what you're trying to sell. 

In response to Max's post, I have thought about getting into a trade, and I'm good friends with a guy who is a left leaning activist and is heavily involved with alot of the local unions/would absolutely love to help anyone get started on that path. On the other hand I also really really enjoy cooking for people, and kinda like the dynamic of a kitchen (at least the people that are actually down in the shit with me. There's a sense of camaraderie you feel with your coworkers after you make it through a super busy service and I really enjoy that feeling. 

Either way, thanks for the kind words y'all. Been on this site for over 5 years now and it still has one of the best communities on the net.


----------



## Kaura

Second day in a row some fucking dick steals my lunch (a sandwich) at work. I even named it today so nobody wouldn't take it by accident because the sandwiches goes to stores through our warehouse and sometimes we get them for free when they're close to expiring but still, wtf. I swear if I catch that motherfucker he/she will be either unemployed or dead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Second day in a row some fucking dick steals my lunch (a sandwich) at work. I even named it today so nobody wouldn't take it by accident because the sandwiches goes to stores through our warehouse and sometimes we get them for free when they're close to expiring but still, wtf. I swear if I catch that motherfucker he/she will be either unemployed or dead.



Here's what you do:

Tomorrow, make two sandwiches. Do something to differentiate the two sandwiches, but nothing that stands out too much. Rip the bread in a distinguishable way, or add lettuce. Something innocuous. Now the fun part. One sandwich, make delicious. The other, put sand in it. Make sure it gets in the bread and any condiments. A _sand_wich, if you will. 

It won't hurt them, but will be unpleasant. Likely enough so they won't mess with your stuff again, and with any luck you'll find out who it is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I always keep my food in a cooler tucked away in an area far away from the break room. People can't steal shit if they can't find it or get to it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I always keep my food in a cooler tucked away in an area far away from the break room. People can't steal shit if they can't find it or get to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


>


nah, I keep it in a biohazard container actually


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah, I keep it in a biohazard container actually



Does it include the 5th member of the band, Tera Patrick, or just the classic lineup?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Does it include the 5th member of the band, Tera Patrick, or just the classic lineup?


duh classic lineup.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> duh classic lineup.



So no brass or keyboards?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> So no brass or keyboards?


nope


----------



## ImNotAhab

Kaura said:


> Second day in a row some fucking dick steals my lunch (a sandwich) at work. I even named it today so nobody wouldn't take it by accident because the sandwiches goes to stores through our warehouse and sometimes we get them for free when they're close to expiring but still, wtf. I swear if I catch that motherfucker he/she will be either unemployed or dead.



It is hard to believe this happens and is not some 80 pedestrian comedy cliche... How do you even begin to approach eating someone else's food? What kind of lunatic do you have to be?

I hope you forgot to wash your hands during lunch prep and the sandwich stealer get a horrid case of the rusty waters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ImNotAhab said:


> It is hard to believe this happens and is not some 80 pedestrian comedy cliche... How do you even begin to approach eating someone else's food? What kind of lunatic do you have to be?
> 
> I hope you forgot to wash your hands during lunch prep and the sandwich stealer get a horrid case of the rusty waters.



From my experience, the overwhelming majority of those who steal food are without the means to buy it themselves. 

I work in manufacturing, and in peak season (around April through about September) we take on temporary and overtime relief workers. 

It's for the lower skilled jobs, and while the pay is reasonable for the work involved, it's not a whole lot, especially if you have a family. A lot of those hired have infrequent employment (likely jump from temp job to temp job until making it in somewhere). It's bad enough that the company provides safety shoes for OSHA compliance. 

Needless to say, when the Temps/OREs are around, there's more instances of stolen food. 

Sure, some folks are just dicks, but I'm not going to vilify some dude working 12 hour days, six days a week, doing the jobs that regulars damn near refuse to do and have to pay bills and feed thier family before themselves. 

That's why I suggested doing something that wouldn't actually hurt the person in question. Stealing is wrong. If someone needs some food I'd be more than happy to give them a few bucks for a sandwich out of the vending machine.


----------



## ImNotAhab

MaxOfMetal said:


> From my experience, the overwhelming majority of those who steal food are without the means to buy it themselves.
> 
> I work in manufacturing, and in peak season (around April through about September) we take on temporary and overtime relief workers.
> 
> It's for the lower skilled jobs, and while the pay is reasonable for the work involved, it's not a whole lot, especially if you have a family. A lot of those hired have infrequent employment (likely jump from temp job to temp job until making it in somewhere). It's bad enough that the company provides safety shoes for OSHA compliance.
> 
> Needless to say, when the Temps/OREs are around, there's more instances of stolen food.
> 
> Sure, some folks are just dicks, but I'm not going to vilify some dude working 12 hour days, six days a week, doing the jobs that regulars damn near refuse to do and have to pay bills and feed their family before themselves.
> 
> That's why I suggested doing something that wouldn't actually hurt the person in question. Stealing is wrong. If someone needs some food I'd be more than happy to give them a few bucks for a sandwich out of the vending machine.



Good point Max, I did not consider this. If it was an act of desperation it adds a dimension of complexity and sympathy to the issue (while still not excusing the theft as you mentioned).


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> From my experience, the overwhelming majority of those who steal food are without the means to buy it themselves.
> 
> I work in manufacturing, and in peak season (around April through about September) we take on temporary and overtime relief workers.
> 
> It's for the lower skilled jobs, and while the pay is reasonable for the work involved, it's not a whole lot, especially if you have a family. A lot of those hired have infrequent employment (likely jump from temp job to temp job until making it in somewhere). It's bad enough that the company provides safety shoes for OSHA compliance.
> 
> Needless to say, when the Temps/OREs are around, there's more instances of stolen food.
> 
> Sure, some folks are just dicks, but I'm not going to vilify some dude working 12 hour days, six days a week, doing the jobs that regulars damn near refuse to do and have to pay bills and feed thier family before themselves.
> 
> That's why I suggested doing something that wouldn't actually hurt the person in question. Stealing is wrong. If someone needs some food I'd be more than happy to give them a few bucks for a sandwich out of the vending machine.



Well, while my job pays absolute peanuts, we're all in the same boat here since we pretty much just have a bunch of foremen with slightly higher wage end rest of us get what we get. It annoys me to begin with that I have to buy some overpriced shitty sandwich from the convenience store every night after work because it's only place open and I don't want to make an extra stop on my way to work especially since I'm commuting with a car at the moment but then someone steals it so I don't get any value for my purchase and then I have to waste gas and extra money to go to McDonalds which gives so much gas that the whole warehouse probably smells after that. And like my co-worker said. If you're "man" enough to steal, then at least steal from the company rather than from your co-workers. Although I highly condemn stealing in general.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Work is being an absolute pain in the ass lately, with management from another department coming into my department and telling everyone that a large part of what we're doing is wrong and we need to go back and change *everything* we've done for the last year+. So now me and my team have to go back, waste countless hours updating and reformatting all of these accounts (which are still fully functional) because they weren't done in the specific way that they want it.

I'm talking well over a hundred client accounts. *THOUSANDS* of employees.

The reason why this is so grating is because they're supposed to transfer these accounts out of my department and into their department roughly once a month. Instead, everything piled up stuck over here for over a year until they got around to pulling them out, and the audit that should have been done over a year ago (and once a month afterward) is *just* being done now. It'd be one thing if these accounts were broken and not functioning correctly, but they aren't. They just want them to operate differently. Both methods are just as efficient, just as accurate, and require just as much setup / maintenance; this is purely out of preference. It'd also be less irritating if they offered some help, or some help from their team, in switching everything over. But they aren't. It would also not be irritating _at all_ if this was documented anywhere, but it isn't. In fact, almost all of the documentation for _the entire company_ was drawn up over the last year by *my* department- most of it by me personally. There's nothing they can point to to say "see? You screwed up. You did this wrong. It says so here." In fact, I've consulted with this department on this area before, and this same person stated "No, I like it this way. [Previous person] never used that option and I really prefer it, so it's great that you're doing it that way."

Part and parcel of working in an office though, right?

Except now this is causing _*LOADS*_ of issues, since it isn't exactly a simple or clean process to hack these clients apart and stitch them back together.
And as both the company's designated set-up *AND* fix-it guy (my job title is jokingly referred to as just "The Guy"), now all of these problems are all *my* fault.

Changing things doesn't upset me, because I want things to be easy for every department, and if doing it a different way accomplishes that, great.
Fixing problems doesn't upset me, since that's my job, and an unfixed problem is a bad time for the client, who did nothing wrong.
What _does_ upset me though, is when management is out of touch, creates their own issues, demands that me and my team fix it, and then blames the problems on us quite aggressively.

*Rant over*. All in all I do love my job, I enjoy it here and generally like the people- but _fuck_ man, nothing is always sunshine and daisies; and it has definitely been pretty damn cloudy lately.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Was ordering pizza for me and my wife and she wanted a P'Zone. I put one on there and she wanted two and I figured well since I already ate, I'll take my pizza off and just get her two P'Zones since I don't want to use more money than necessary. She gets all riled up just because I choose to do for her and not myself, despite the fact that we already have food here. Seriously, is it such a fucking bad thing that I think more of her than myself, especially since I do have more options than she does since I'm not as picky? MOTHERFUCKER...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PunkBillCarson said:


> Was ordering pizza for me and my wife and she wanted a P'Zone. I put one on there and she wanted two and I figured well since I already ate, I'll take my pizza off and just get her two P'Zones since I don't want to use more money than necessary. She gets all riled up just because I choose to do for her and not myself, despite the fact that we already have food here. Seriously, is it such a fucking bad thing that I think more of her than myself, especially since I do have more options than she does since I'm not as picky? MOTHERFUCKER...



My wife is the same way. 

Since I work 3rd I'll get up really early on my off days, especially when I have a long weekend, and do a bunch of chores around the house and she'll be all self conscious and upset that I'm "doing everything".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

being on my feet all day+ fucked up knee +sprained ankle= miserable


----------



## Discoqueen

This is the one special week where my band can get together 3 or 4 times and my amp is in the shop... and my backup amp has a bad tube! Smh hopefully by the weekend I’ll be able to swap out the tube that’s causing the problem! But I know at least one of those practices was kinda wasted because it was hard to play sounding so bad, and this next practice is going to be difficult too because I don’t think I should play the amp with a bad tube.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My idiot fucking teacher wants us to use Scantron forms that I can't fucking find on the school bookstore site, nor can I find them even on fucking Amazon. And I have to find them by tomorrow for a quiz. Just get answers on the goddamn test like everyone else.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wait you have to provide your own scantrons for a test you're writing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My idiot fucking teacher wants us to use Scantron forms that I can't fucking find on the school bookstore site, nor can I find them even on fucking Amazon. And I have to find them by tomorrow for a quiz. Just get answers on the goddamn test like everyone else.



Not sure how it is now, but when I was going to school (~15 years ago) those Scantrons came in packs of like 50. Maybe ask another student if you can buy a few off of them for $1 or two.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thanks, and yeah we have to provide them. Apparently they're available at the bookstore at school, just not on the site.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That blows my mind that you'd have to buy your own supply to write an exam on. They were always provided in exams that needed them at my school.


----------



## MFB

Some knob on reddit direct messaged me Endgame spoilers under a misleading header, and while I read one of them (that still might not even be true, but most likely is), I realized what was happening and immediately closed it.

Why are people like this?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

MFB said:


> Some knob on reddit direct messaged me Endgame spoilers under a misleading header, and while I read one of them (that still might not even be true, but most likely is), I realized what was happening and immediately closed it.
> 
> Why are people like this?




Why I'm staying off social media until this Friday. I did the same for Infinity War.


----------



## MFB

PunkBillCarson said:


> Why I'm staying off social media until this Friday. I did the same for Infinity War.



Reddit and here/MG are the only "social media" I'm on (forums feel weird to call social media?) and I unsubbed from all the Marvel/comic related subreddits, specifically because I knew as we got closer, more and more stuff would be posted while I'm on media blackout.

So the concept of someone mass direct messaging people just to try and spoil it was so absurd to me


----------



## PunkBillCarson

MFB said:


> Reddit and here/MG are the only "social media" I'm on (forums feel weird to call social media?) and I unsubbed from all the Marvel/comic related subreddits, specifically because I knew as we got closer, more and more stuff would be posted while I'm on media blackout.
> 
> So the concept of someone mass direct messaging people just to try and spoil it was so absurd to me




I almost expect people to do that these days, just because they're assholes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my cat puked not once, but twice in the span of an hour, AND he got diarrhea so there's literally shit sprayed all over my carpet/chairs. He keeps trying to eat dry food even though all he does is puke it up. I only give him wet food since he has a hard time eating dry food, but that doesn't stop his dumb ass from trying to eat the dry food. Couple that with how he likes to go and rip fiberglass insulation out of the crawlspace and chew on it/puke it up and I'm getting really tired of this bullshit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> my cat puked not once, but twice in the span of an hour, AND he got diarrhea so there's literally shit sprayed all over my carpet/chairs. He keeps trying to eat dry food even though all he does is puke it up. I only give him wet food since he has a hard time eating dry food, but that doesn't stop his dumb ass from trying to eat the dry food. Couple that with how he likes to go and rip fiberglass insulation out of the crawlspace and chew on it/puke it up and I'm getting really tired of this bullshit.



Damn! I hope he'll be okay. I can't imagine dealing with all of that... as the cat OR the caregiver. Ingesting fiberglass can't be good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Damn! I hope he'll be okay. I can't imagine dealing with all of that... as the cat OR the caregiver. Ingesting fiberglass can't be good.


 he's fine now, he's just been having more problems with food as he's gotten older. He's almost 19 years old. he's been eating insulation for years, so i get to find nice little piles of insulation puke all over the place.
At least his diarrhea finally stopped. I had to lock him in my bathroom to contain the mess. He managed to cover nearly the whole floor,.my toilet and my sink in diarrhea and clumps of fur, so I got to spend an hour giving him a bath and bleaching all of my bathroom


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Some knob on reddit direct messaged me Endgame spoilers under a misleading header, and while I read one of them (that still might not even be true, but most likely is), I realized what was happening and immediately closed it.
> 
> Why are people like this?


Because Reddit is a cancerous blackhole.

That's a real piss off though. To just message someone out of the blue and be a twat like that...


----------



## Ralyks

This more applies to last night, but I watch the NFL draft last night, and I'm a Giants fan. If you watch NFL, I shouldn't have to say more than that.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> he's been eating insulation for years



I don't know why, but this made me laugh.
Just got a mental image of a curmudgeon-ey grumpy old cat apathetically munching on a cotton candy-like bunch of insulation.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

something something essential vitamins, minerals, and fiber --> says regular cat probably looking like Wilfred Brimly...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watch Clark! Watch him close.


----------



## Kaura

Not really mad but disappointed. People give a lot of shit to Gibson about their pricing policies and QC and mostly for a reason but I tested a few MIA Fenders in a store today and man were they disappointing. All of them honestly had so terrible fretwork that I felt like my fretting hand was going to bleed after one wrong move. Funnily enough, the most decent fretwork was on one of the MIM models but even they stuck out noticeably. Well, at least that makes me appreciate my MIJ models even more since they have even better fretwork than my Prestige Ibbys.


----------



## BlackSG91

Ralyks said:


> This more applies to last night, but I watch the NFL draft last night, and *I'm a Giants fan.* If you watch NFL, I shouldn't have to say more than that.












;>)/


----------



## Church2224

I played one of these at Sam Ash Today....

https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/USA1R6524/Les-Paul-Standard-60s#SKU-LPS600ITNH1

They just got it in. I played it for 5 minutes and put it on Lay Away. Gibson knocked it out of the park with these guitars.


----------



## John

Dealing with older adult(s) acting like petulant children, along with armchair critics more often than I'd like. As if their words have any significance or impact on how I conduct what I do.

It does get annoying, but at least I'm able to block it out in time and move on.


----------



## Leviathus

Church2224 said:


> I played one of these at Sam Ash Today....
> 
> https://www.gibson.com/Guitar/USA1R6524/Les-Paul-Standard-60s#SKU-LPS600ITNH1
> 
> They just got it in. I played it for 5 minutes and put it on Lay Away. Gibson knocked it out of the park with these guitars.



This isn't helping my GAS!


----------



## Kaura

Upgraded my RAM from 8Gb to 16Gb and I don't see any improvement while working on music. In fact, I think the performance is slighty worse. 100€ well spent...


----------



## Winspear

Kaura said:


> Upgraded my RAM from 8Gb to 16Gb and I don't see any improvement while working on music. In fact, I think the performance is slighty worse. 100€ well spent...


What was your issue? People often say more RAM but unless you're loading a ton of samples or have barely any RAM, it's rarely helpful. Have you checked your CPU meters? Increased the buffer rate?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Game of Thrones... And I not mad, I am disappointed.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Upgraded my RAM from 8Gb to 16Gb and I don't see any improvement while working on music. In fact, I think the performance is slighty worse. 100€ well spent...



Have you checked your BIOS/EFI configuration also? There's usually an option for single/dual channel (could even be quad channel these days I guess), so obviously the more channels you have active, the more it's able to read/write simultaneously. But yeah like Winspear said, unless your memory usage was maxing out before, increasing it shouldn't make much of a difference. I had 4GB in my iMac and increased that to 16GB, and THAT was a huge change though


----------



## TedEH

Trying to mix something for someone whose idea of "sounds good" is not only entirely different than mine, but also completely eludes me.


----------



## p0ke

My daughter woke up 5:50 screaming "I wanna sleep with mom and dad!". Fine. Went and picked her up and brought her to our bed, but as I put my knee down on the edge of the bed to put her in the middle, the bed collapsed (just my side). So my daughter and wife kept sleeping on the other side and I didn't have any other choice but to get up. Then I was downstairs at about 6:00, and decided I'll continue sleeping on the sofa. But just as I fall asleep, my daughter comes down: "Mommy told me to come down, I wanna watch cartoons". You could say I'm a bit mad. + I'm gonna have to go buy some corner brackets and wire after work or during my lunch break to fix the bed (it's missing a couple of small metal bars, and that's probably what caused it to collapse - I'm gonna replace those with some wire).


----------



## TedEH

Thanks to rain, some flooding, a bridge closure, and my bad sense of timing when I should leave in the morning, it took me an hour and a half of sitting in traffic to get someplace that should have been a 15 minute drive this morning.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

THIS REVERB LISTING. HOW COULD YOU.

I really really really really really hope that was _actually_ a normal, plain-jane red viking finish S5470. And I think it probably was.
But the part that has me concerned is that the serial number checks out for a real-deal S5470BW, PLUS they actually listed out the BW specs in the description, deliberately listing the burled olive top.

IF this guy actually defaced a limited production, region-locked, never-repeated guitar, when functionally identical variants are available _*cheap*_, AND the refinish was just _*A FLAT WHITE PAINT JOB!?!?*_ There is a _*special*_ place in hell for you. Just like that guy that ruined that RG7CST.

Man this and the limited Koa version as well are on my bucket list of "If-a-mint-one-comes-up-fucking-buy-it-rob-a-convenience-store-if-you-have-to" guitars.
I have alerts set up on both Reverb and the bay, check the classifieds here and the used listings on Sam Ash and Guitar Center 3 times a day for these things.

And some dude deliberately ruined one.
To be flat white.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> THIS REVERB LISTING. HOW COULD YOU.
> 
> I really really really really really hope that was _actually_ a normal, plain-jane red viking finish S5470. And I think it probably was.
> But the part that has me concerned is that the serial number checks out for a real-deal S5470BW, PLUS they actually listed out the BW specs in the description, deliberately listing the burled olive top.
> 
> IF this guy actually defaced a limited production, region-locked, never-repeated guitar, when functionally identical variants are available _*cheap*_, AND the refinish was just _*A FLAT WHITE PAINT JOB!?!?*_ There is a _*special*_ place in hell for you. Just like that guy that ruined that RG7CST.
> 
> Man this and the limited Koa version as well are on my bucket list of "If-a-mint-one-comes-up-fucking-buy-it-rob-a-convenience-store-if-you-have-to" guitars.
> I have alerts set up on both Reverb and the bay, check the classifieds here and the used listings on Sam Ash and Guitar Center 3 times a day for these things.
> 
> And some dude deliberately ruined one.
> To be flat white.



Unless they sanded the veneer/top off (which there would be no reason to) it wouldn't be too hard to get this back to stock. Like a few hundred bucks and a phone call.


----------



## lurè

Goddam wisdom tooth decided to come out and now I've an abscess which hurts like a train in the face.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Shit that's rough. Think that's the first time I've heard of someone losing a wisdom tooth on it's own accord.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah that's a tough one for sure.
I'm a bit of a wuss but I remember when I had all 4 of mine yanked even on the pain pills that shit hurt like a son of a gun. 

I'd drop by and get that sucker stitched up and possibly a prescription; those holes get infected _super _easily.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I was lucky enough to be under full anaesthesia when I got mine removed at 18, plus my parents had good dental coverage, so for me it was a great time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

People who think you've "cut them off" and "brake checked" them because they apparently don't know how a fucking traffic light works. Here's a thought: Maybe take notice of what is around you instead of thinking someone is purposefully trying to inconvenience you.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Was playing Fallout 3: GOTY on PC and for the first day it was fine, but now it's crashing repeatedly. Said hell with it, getting a Steam refund, and started playing the Metro games. So far, having a blast! Not sure if this should go in Why Are You Mad or Why Are You Happy? Perhaps a thread where a bad situation turned into a good one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

stuck over at work for 5 more hours and can't pick up my guitar from fedex until tomorrow


----------



## Mprinsje

My JCM 800 broke down yesterday


----------



## Hollowway

I've had too much caffeine. I gotta stop doing that. I'm ready to blow up at literally anyone or anything. Soooo, off to the gym!


----------



## Jason B

Opened my JustStrings package to find missing strings and an invoice where the packer wrote the strings and crossed them out with a pen as the means by which they let me know they weren’t included. Sent them a WTF email.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Just tried to remove direct mount pickups and the fucking screw that mounted the pickup broke when I tried to unscrew it from the body. Just when I got comfortable with the idea of my own soldering just to NOT have a luthier have to fuck with my guitar, guess what I now get to do?


----------



## Jason B

Extract a small screw with pliers?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Jason B said:


> Extract a small screw with pliers?



Not when it's broke level with the pickup cavity.


----------



## Kaura

My sister got a new kitten. Not even 15 minutes after they got home, it decided to shit under my computer desk. And knowing how those things are nocturnal, it's not like I'm going to get more than 2 hours of sleep before going to work again tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get a heart attack and get to spend some time in a hospital or just straight up die.


----------



## p0ke

Probably got my first ever speeding ticket yesterday as I was picking my wife up from the airport. We were already on our way home, when I somehow didn't notice the speed limit dropping from 100 km/h to 80 for a very short bit and boom, there was a camera. A similar thing happened to me a few years ago and I never got a ticket, but then I was doing something like 87 km/h in an 80 km/h zone, so I was probably just under the threshold. They subtract 3km/h from the measurement and if it's still more than 7 km/h (I think) over, you get a ticket.
This time I was doing exactly 100km/h on cruise control, so there's basically no chance of not getting a ticket. So there goes 200€ down the drain


----------



## BlackMastodon

I feel you. I got my first speeding ticket back in February and just got some of the charges reduced, but it was still $200 USD I won't see again because I got impatient. 
I was hoping I'd get off with a warning since I had a pristine driving record for almost a decade up until that point, but straight-white-male privelege didn't pay off this time around.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeahhhh I got my first last year too. Clean record for 9 years. I was doing 73 on the highway which is apparently not ok, because this is the one highway I've ever seen where the limit is 55 instead of 65. Curiously, I was on my way to the airport too, haha. Even with cars in front of _*and*_ behind me though, I guess that wasn't a good enough excuse, because this guy wrote the ticket for a higher speed than what he read off to me (ticket said 75, he told me 73), and tried to get it on my record as a misdemeanor rather than an infraction.

What an asshole. $600 + work missed.

Kind of ruined my vacation that was in the process of starting. The one I could barely afford as it was.
If you ask me highway / freeway speed limits in their current state are entirely unnecessary imo. Should be more like a 90 MPH limit that is strictly enforced, rather than this arbitrary number that we'll arbitrarily enforce because everyone knows the stated number is not the real number. Will you get boned on your way to work today? *Tune in later to find out!*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was just about to record some more riffs for my 6 string shootout when the fuse in mk3 blew. Pretty sure I don't have any spares on hand either


----------



## BlackSG91

^
That's the first time I've seen capital letters used at the beginning of your sentences. You must be really....


;>)/


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I was hoping I'd get off with a warning since I had a pristine driving record for almost a decade up until that



Yeah, mine's all clear too, I've had my license for 12 years (14 if you count the light motorcycle license) and have never even gotten a warning. I've been lucky a few times, but that's beside the point. We'll see when the ticket lands in the mail, and gotta keep the sounds on on the navigator from now on (it beeps when a camera is coming up)...


----------



## p0ke

Petrol prices are atrociously high, and shift +-.20€ almost every day, which means a full tank might cost 10€ more tomorrow than it does today, and then it'll likely drop back down the day after.


----------



## Kaura

Varg's Youtube channel got deleted. Youtube really has gotten drunk with power. Fuck them. Hope some alternative platform arises soon.


----------



## TedEH

^ This leaves me more with questions than anger.

Varg had a channel?
Why was it deleted?


----------



## Metropolis

TedEH said:


> ^ This leaves me more with questions than anger.
> 
> Varg had a channel?
> Why was it deleted?



His views are nihilistic, hateful and anti semite. Having those opinions and revealing them should be free in my opinion. I don't share his opinions or follow his channel, but youtube is becoming kind of hypocrite and ridiculous with trying to prevent such material. From now on youtube can decide which kind of speech is hateful and which is not. Varg got probably instantly reported many times after this stupid "upgrade" in youtube community guide lines, so his channel got deleted. What it only does is denying real conversation about subjects such as those and leading to fear what you can express or not. Youtube and Google went totally sjw this time.

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2801939?hl=en

Kind of same thing happened in Tumblr a year ago. They made new algorithms and community guidelines which put a ban for pornography and anything violent. I'm not using it anymore, because it feels like a censored children's playground now where everyone is happy, all the bad things are gone and never existed


----------



## TedEH

Metropolis said:


> His views are nihilistic, hateful and anti semite.





Metropolis said:


> denying real conversation about subjects such as those


Are we counting a channel like Varg's as "real conversation" about these topics?



Metropolis said:


> fear what you can express or not


This strikes me as a bit backwards. I've been coming across some of the conversations that led to this bigger change, and I think that if anyone is fearing anything, it's the people being abused or targeted by hateful youtube content and communities.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

YouTube is free to remove anyone from their platform. Just as anyone else is free to stop using YouTube if they feel that it was "wrong". 

Since YouTube wants to make money, and there are more people who use "SJW" ironically than unironically, folks like Varg will have to use one of the dozens of other ways to share hateful bullshit for clicks on the internet. 

But don't worry, even with the new algorithm, there's still plenty of absolute trash on YouTube.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> His views are nihilistic, hateful and anti semite. Having those opinions and revealing them should be free in my opinion. I don't share his opinions or follow his channel, but youtube is becoming kind of hypocrite and ridiculous with trying to prevent such material. From now on youtube can decide which kind of speech is hateful and which is not. Varg got probably instantly reported many times after this stupid "upgrade" in youtube community guide lines, so his channel got deleted. What it only does is denying real conversation about subjects such as those and leading to fear what you can express or not. Youtube and Google went totally sjw this time.
> 
> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2801939?hl=en


facebook has been doing the same shit with memes. I got a 30 day ban because I posted a meme making fun of suicide bombers which they considered "hate speech", got another 30 day ban for posting a meme making fun of hitler. Their algorithm is fucking retarded. Even when I appealed the cases they still said the memes were hate speech. 
If you want to see some bullshit go look up the controversy about how google influences certain results in searches, like with american inventors.


----------



## Metropolis

KnightBrolaire said:


> facebook has been doing the same shit with memes. I got a 30 day ban because I posted a meme making fun of suicide bombers which they considered "hate speech", got another 30 day ban for posting a meme making fun of hitler. Their algorithm is fucking retarded. Even when I appealed the cases they still said the memes were hate speech.
> If you want to see some bullshit go look up the controversy about how google influences certain results in searches, like with american inventors.



No fun allowed and no joking on these matters  We are living in age where big corporations control what is funny or can be discussed. The age of opinions and sensitiveness.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since YouTube wants to make money, and there are more people who use "SJW" ironically than unironically, folks like Varg will have to use one of the dozens of other ways to share hateful bullshit for clicks on the internet.



Until the outrage mob gets butthurt and badgers the alternate site's payment processor, or domain service.
"Make your own website then" only works if people are allowed to _actually make their own website_. 

People are actually currently trying to create their own payment processing infrastructure platform to use for a Patreon / Twitter alternative because they literally got them blackballed across the board for nothing more than being a competitor. It's _*insanely*_ unethical. 

Silicon Valley is absolutely out of control.


----------



## TedEH

Metropolis said:


> We are living in age where big corporations control what is funny or can be discussed *on the ad-driven platforms that they own.*


You can still think whatever you want is funny, or discuss whatever offensive/funny things you want to, just not in those places. Pick up the phone and laugh with your friends about whatever you feel like. Send text messages. Use facebook messenger. And yes, make your own website. I mean, those aren't necessarily without consequence either.

Google doesn't owe anyone a free platform to spew whatever they want.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> Google doesn't owe anyone a free platform to spew whatever they want.


Bu-bu-bu-bu-but ma freedoms!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Bu-bu-bu-bu-but ma freedoms!



Totally unrelated, but every time I see your signature, I remember that Huarata thread. 
Should absolutely be a sticky. His time was short, but his blessings were many.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Gotta pee. But I'm on the bus. 



TedEH said:


> You can still think whatever you want is funny, or discuss whatever offensive/funny things you want to, just not in those places. Pick up the phone and laugh with your friends about whatever you feel like. Send text messages. Use facebook messenger. And yes, make your own website. I mean, those aren't necessarily without consequence either.
> 
> Google doesn't owe anyone a free platform to spew whatever they want.


Pick up a phone? Psshh... Old man. This is Murica. Don't tell me how to live.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't stand people that put on their fake happy face and then want to give me shit for "not smiling". I smile when I'm actually happy, not just because someone think it's normal to have a permanent rictus. 
On that note, I want to punch my coworker in the face. He's one of those obnoxious dudebros and he likes to pat me on the back/punch me in the arm like we're buddies (we're not buddies). I don't like people touching me unless I want to be touched, which is a foreign concept to some people  Asking him to stop didn't work, so I guess the next step is reporting his dumbass to HR.


----------



## BenjaminW

My masculinity goes into question every time I watch a Rig Rundown, and John Bohlinger is the interviewer.


----------



## Jason B

BenjaminW said:


> My masculinity goes into question every time I watch a Rig Rundown, and John Bohlinger is the interviewer.



I didn’t start watching his rig rundowns until after I’d stumbled across and read his decade-long blog about dealing with the death of his son...so my infatuation is slightly different. That said: What a classically handsome man!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jason B said:


> I didn’t start watching his rig rundowns until after I’d stumbled across and read his decade-long blog about dealing with the death of his son...so my infatuation is slightly different. That said: What a classically handsome man!


Aw, that sucks. Dude seems like a totally cool person. Sucks to hear that he had to deal with something like that. It must really be weird to have your son die before you.


----------



## Jason B

Like backward underpants, they say.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> punch me in the arm like we're buddies


The whole punching-bros-in-the-arm thing is the dumbest idea anyone has ever had.


----------



## Luafcm

I'm mad that Jackson seeming lost the control layout templates for the new DK2 guitars. What, are they lost in India or something? That's the last time I remember seeing a DK2 with the volume knob in the right spot.

Raging about this for several years has not made me feel better


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I'm apparently not allowed to celebrate pride month because asexuals aren't "queer" enough.


----------



## Adieu

Carrion Rocket said:


> I'm apparently not allowed to celebrate pride month because asexuals aren't "queer" enough.



Asexual?

... queer term for wanks-a-lot?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> Asexual?
> 
> ... queer term for wanks-a-lot?



You're thinking "incel".


----------



## Adieu

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're thinking "incel".



Dear gawd, I hope not

Whatever the hell that is, I'm positive I don't want to think about it


----------



## Metropolis

Carrion Rocket said:


> I'm apparently not allowed to celebrate pride month because asexuals aren't "queer" enough.



Because being queer is about overly thinking identity, sexuality and showing it to everyone's face. But it's just a harsh generalization about people who take part on such things, so don't take it as an offence.



Adieu said:


> Dear gawd, I hope not
> 
> Whatever the hell that is, I'm positive I don't want to think about it



This is the most pathetic thing I've read about in a while.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incel
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=incel


----------



## Demiurge

Metropolis said:


> Because being queer is about overly thinking identity, sexuality and showing it to everyone's face. But it's just a harsh generalization about people who take part on such things, so don't take it as an offence.



Yeesh- that's pretty unfair. Perhaps the displays are better said to be rejections of marginalization, shame, and- sadly, still- violence pushed on people who just want to be treated like everyone else.


----------



## TedEH

Semantics and definitions aside, it baffles me on some level that anyone would want to prevent others from celebrating the whole pride deal. I thought that was the whole point - freedom for people to do whatever they want, and define things however they want.

"How dare you celebrate non-traditional lifestyles without it being MY kind of non-traditional lifestyle!"

Don't get me wrong, if anyone really wanted to dive into specifics and semantics and significance of whatever lifestyles, I've got lots of opinions, but at the end of the day, whooooo caaaaaares. Let people do their thing. Even if you're "right", it doesn't matter anymore as soon as you're an *sshole about it.


----------



## Jason B

Demiurge said:


> Yeesh- that's pretty unfair. Perhaps the displays are better said to be rejections of marginalization, shame, and- sadly, still- violence pushed on people who just want to be treated like everyone else.



We need to break down the barriers, banish stigma and discrimination, and ensure total inclusiveness in the struggle against AIDS.


----------



## TedEH

Well, this thread has taken a turn.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> Semantics and definitions aside, it baffles me on some level that anyone would want to prevent others from celebrating the whole pride deal. I thought that was the whole point - freedom for people to do whatever they want, and define things however they want.
> 
> "How dare you celebrate non-traditional lifestyles without it being MY kind of non-traditional lifestyle!"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if anyone really wanted to dive into specifics and semantics and significance of whatever lifestyles, I've got lots of opinions, but at the end of the day, whooooo caaaaaares. Let people do their thing. Even if you're "right", it doesn't matter anymore as soon as you're an *sshole about it.




Does it make me a bad person that I really don't care about the whole Pride thing either way? Celebrate, fine, I really don't give a shit. It's not for me, so I don't take interest. As long as they're happy, whatever. When I see something related to Pride, I have about as much emotional involvement as I do with anything else I'm apathetic about. I'm not going into comment sections saying "straight pride, boys, yeah!" but I'm also not going into the same ones being supportive. I just sort of scroll past.


----------



## BlackMastodon

In en effort to steer this back on track and keep a 345 page thread from getting locked, I'll try to get it back on topic.

I really need to get a new job. I've been on contract for over 3 years now working on 2 different teams and the one I'm on currently is slowly killing me. It's also a fast sinking ship as we've lost probably 60% of our headcount since the start of the year, due to a huge round of company layoffs that made headlines late last year and early this year, and due to people wanting to gtfo because of poor leadership and the job just being generally shitty. This job is pretty dead-end and I've learned any useful skills that I could get out of it long ago, just need a change for my own development.

Just getting frustrated trying to look out for job postings, internally so I can be a direct employee or externally so I can see if the grass is greener. I had an interview with a company a good friend of mine just joined a few months ago but didn't go on to a second round of interviews since the position used to be filled by a guy who had a PhD in battery chemistry, and as much as I have a hard-on for electric cars and battery technology, I ain't no doctor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> In en effort to steer this back on track and keep a 345 page thread from getting locked, I'll try to get it back on topic.
> 
> I really need to get a new job. I've been on contract for over 3 years now working on 2 different teams and the one I'm on currently is slowly killing me. It's also a fast sinking ship as we've lost probably 60% of our headcount since the start of the year, due to a huge round of company layoffs that made headlines late last year and early this year, and due to people wanting to gtfo because of poor leadership and the job just being generally shitty. This job is pretty dead-end and I've learned any useful skills that I could get out of it long ago, just need a change for my own development.
> 
> Just getting frustrated trying to look out for job postings, internally so I can be a direct employee or externally so I can see if the grass is greener. I had an interview with a company a good friend of mine just joined a few months ago but didn't go on to a second round of interviews since the position used to be filled by a guy who had a PhD in battery chemistry, and as much as I have a hard-on for electric cars and battery technology, I ain't no doctor.



GM?

Best of luck out there. The job market is weird right now. I hope you find something better. 

I loved doing contract work/consulting, but it was just too inconsistent. The money was great, and the travel was fun, but then I got older and needed something to retire from. I'll probably go back to consulting once I'm ready to "retire".


----------



## BlackSG91

Today was a frustrating day indeed. I tried to organize a game of tag, but I couldn't catch any good players for the game. Then to top it off I tried to schedule a hide & seek tournament for this upcoming weekend, but good players are hard to find.


;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Varg's Youtube channel got deleted. Youtube really has gotten drunk with power. Fuck them. Hope some alternative platform arises soon.


----------



## p0ke

I got woken up something like ten times last night. Both kids basically taking turns and then my wife (who'd fallen asleep on the couch) comes to bed and can't get any sleep since she's already had nearly a nights worth, so she decides now's a good time for a discussion. And then after said discussion both kids wake up again, roughly 30 min apart while the wife snores away. After that I basically slept with one eye open, watching the clock and hoping it'd turn back or something. Then my daughter wakes up around 6 and just keeps screaming, so I pick her up and take her to our bed - after which she refuses to wake up when I gotta take her to daycare (apparently I'm too comfy to sleep next to)...

In the morning Huawei Health says "You slept 6h 9min last night, which was a little short, but the quality of sleep was good."... Yeah, fuck you too


----------



## Vegetta

I've got a bad case of the IT Burnout going right now.


----------



## Mathemagician

Carrion Rocket said:


> I'm apparently not allowed to celebrate pride month because asexuals aren't "queer" enough.



That fucking sucks. Always astounds me to hear that people who were marginalized are still desperately seeking somebody else to rank “below them” to further marginalize. Some people have no sense of self awareness/ and or are just shitty. 



Vegetta said:


> I've got a bad case of the IT Burnout going right now.



So stop rewatching the damn movie. I kinda feel like this one is mostly on you.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MaxOfMetal said:


> GM?
> 
> Best of luck out there. The job market is weird right now. I hope you find something better.
> 
> I loved doing contract work/consulting, but it was just too inconsistent. The money was great, and the travel was fun, but then I got older and needed something to retire from. I'll probably go back to consulting once I'm ready to "retire".


Yawp, that's the one. Market is very strange around these parts because all of the Big 3 are doing these layoffs (though only GM got lambasted in the media for it from what I've seen), so a lot of engineers are leaking out of the OEMs and going to Tier 1 and 2 suppliers basically saturating the market with engineers around Michigan. Manufacturing is basically still the only industry in the town I live in so no real job opportunities there. I'm seeing stuff in Toronto for engineering that I might be interested in but it's so goddamn expensive to live there, though I'm not against selling my house.

Also contract jobs in automotive basically amount to "do the work of our other engineers and be part of the team but we will treat you ever-so-slightly differently, and your benefits are dogshit, but maybe the company will hire you?"

I always gotta remind myself when reading job applications and what they want that it's not to the letter and I don't need to meet every checkbox, but it's still discouraging when I read some of the requirements.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just reminded myself that trash ass star citizen still isn’t a real product in the video game thread. Now I’m mad at myself for wasting money. Here comes the spiral where I account for every dumb purchase of the last 3 years while I mutter “bro why?” To myself.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> I always gotta remind myself when reading job applications and what they want that it's not to the letter and I don't need to meet every checkbox, but it's still discouraging when I read some of the requirements.



This is the absolute worst part of jobquest. 
I wish people would list more realistic "requirements."


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This is the absolute worst part of jobquest.
> I wish people would list more realistic "requirements."


"Entry Level Generic Position
Must have 4+ years of experience in <field>
Must hold a PhD in <extremely specific field>
Must be proficient in alchemy and able to turn lead into gold, with minimal supervision"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> "Entry Level Generic Position
> Must have 4+ years of experience in <field>
> Must hold a PhD in <extremely specific field>
> Must be proficient in alchemy and able to turn lead into gold, with minimal supervision"


"Looking for EMT
Needs to have 2+years experience 
Must be willing to work terrible hours for terrible pay
Must be able to lift over 450lbs because all we'll give you is bariatric calls.
Must be ok with being covered in human fluids and regularly getting attacked by patients. "


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate that you have to connect a ps4 to the internet to use the dvd player feature.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate that you have to connect a ps4 to the internet to use the dvd player feature.




Wait, what? This is incredibly odd, because I use my PS4 for that reason, as a movie player, when my Internet goes down.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wait, what? This is incredibly odd, because I use my PS4 for that reason, as a movie player, when my Internet goes down.


 i was going to watch some dvds, and my ps4 wouldn't play them til I connected to the internet. granted I haven't updated my ps4 in like a year, so maybe they fixed it


----------



## PunkBillCarson

That could be it, but then again, mine's always been capable of playing movies without the Internet.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Being required to make repairs because your landlord won't is pretty bullshit. Especially ones involving shit you've never messed with and probably won't be good enough.


----------



## BlackSG91

I'm a little mad & upset at the moment because I failed a singing audition not too long ago. I thought I would be able to pull it off and have a chance at stardom. There were many eager people that showed up for the try-out. I knew the competition would be fierce and my singing talents were on the line. When my turn came up I was nervous and so I tried my best. After my audition the judges called me over and I was excited thinking that I was the winner. One judge said that I would only be real good at singing in tenor...tenor fifteen years from now.


;>)/


----------



## Smoked Porter

The new user library-killing Spotify update is a hot spray of tech industry dork diarrhea.


----------



## p0ke

I made an update to an app for a customer and set up their Google Play Console so it has a separate invite-only staging version (alpha channel) of the app and a production version. Everything is fine, the alpha-version can't be found unless you're invited etc, exactly as they wanted.
Then today, their own "I've written hello world in 10 000 different languages" -type programming guy asks me how he'll upload an update to the store. So I send him step by step instructions even mentioning "make sure you don't accidentally put the staging version into production"... Well, guess what: 5 min later he messages me "Oops, I accidentally promoted the staging version to production"  Well, turns out his browser language was set to Finnish, so he didn't find the same things I'd written in English and just clicked whatever the fuck he happened to come across.

The silver lining on this is that it's not actually my problem, but still...


----------



## Kaura

For once when I remember to record my noodling when inspiration strikes and I play a nice jam that could turn into a full song I manage to press the new file button instead of the save button. 



Smoked Porter said:


> The new user library-killing Spotify update is a hot spray of tech industry dork diarrhea.



What do you mean? I lost the local file library a while ago but managed to get it back because it was just hidden after an update or something.


----------



## TedEH

I dunno about the local file stuff, but the spotify clients I've been using have suddenly decided that 'saving' an album doesn't add it to the big list of liked music anymore. I now have to click through every title on every album that I wanted to save. Is it a very small annoyance? Yes. Still makes me mad though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn tire kickers on craigslist. either make an offer or fuck off


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> goddamn tire kickers on craigslist. either make an offer or fuck off



What if I want to argue with you for 20 minutes over why you should accept my offer for 40% of asking price?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> What if I want to argue with you for 20 minutes over why you should accept my offer for 40% of asking price?


i had one guy text me off and for over a week before he made an offer . I made a counter offer and he ghosted. It's like people don't understand how negotiation works.
Then of course there's the scrubs trying to trade me their low end gear. Why the fuck would I want 3 low end jacksons and a peavey 6505 mh


----------



## Ralyks

My son isn't letting me work on accounting homework, plus it's HOT and HUMID AS HELL that even the AC on high is only mildly helping.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Broke my iPad Mini 2 screen. Awesome! -_-


----------



## Kaura

I was so ready to order a custom guitar from the Fender mod shop but it's US only. Fuck that shit. Hope Iran nukes that shit country back to stone age.


----------



## MetalHex

Kaura said:


> I was so ready to order a custom guitar from the Fender mod shop but it's US only. Fuck that shit. Hope Iran nukes that shit country back to stone age.


Then you *really* wont be able to get one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> I was so ready to order a custom guitar from the Fender mod shop but it's US only. Fuck that shit. Hope Iran nukes that shit country back to stone age.



Just order the parts from Stratosphere. 

That Mod Shop is pretty pointless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I left my debit card at home by accident so I couldn't buy groceries. of course I didn't realize til I was already trying to check out 
I also sprained my wrist at work, so now I'm pissed off since I can't even play guitar when I get home.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> I left my debit card at home by accident so I couldn't buy groceries. of course I didn't realize til I was already trying to check out



That is one of *the most* infuriating experiences 
Sorry sunbro. Can't even do slow spacey delay pedal shenanigans?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That is one of *the most* infuriating experiences
> Sorry sunbro. Can't even do slow spacey delay pedal shenanigans?


i don't have any delay pedals right now so I can't even do that.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't have any delay pedals right now so I can't even do that.



_laughs in post-rock_


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> _laughs in post-rock_


*shakes fist* just you wait til I get an avalanche run and an ocean machine!!!


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> *shakes fist* just you wait til I get an avalanche run and an ocean machine!!!



_laughs in fiscal irresponsibility for guitar pedals_


----------



## Electric Wizard

Today was supposed to be an NGD for me but somebody screwed me instead. Got home less than 15 minutes after the delivery notice to find nothing. The Fedex website shows a signature that isn't mine, none of my neighbors were home, door tag they left yesterday still on the door... I really have no idea. Hoping it'll turn up but I'm pessimistic after how little they'd say on the phone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Electric Wizard said:


> Today was supposed to be an NGD for me but somebody screwed me instead. Got home less than 15 minutes after the delivery notice to find nothing. The Fedex website shows a signature that isn't mine, none of my neighbors were home, door tag they left yesterday still on the door... I really have no idea. Hoping it'll turn up but I'm pessimistic after how little they'd say on the phone.


Charge back maybe? You might be boned.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Electric Wizard said:


> Today was supposed to be an NGD for me but somebody screwed me instead. Got home less than 15 minutes after the delivery notice to find nothing. The Fedex website shows a signature that isn't mine, none of my neighbors were home, door tag they left yesterday still on the door... I really have no idea. Hoping it'll turn up but I'm pessimistic after how little they'd say on the phone.


this is exactly the reason I choose to pick up big packages at a fed ex store instead of having them delivered to my house.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Electric Wizard said:


> Today was supposed to be an NGD for me but somebody screwed me instead. Got home less than 15 minutes after the delivery notice to find nothing. The Fedex website shows a signature that isn't mine, none of my neighbors were home, door tag they left yesterday still on the door... I really have no idea. Hoping it'll turn up but I'm pessimistic after how little they'd say on the phone.



Sorry to hear, dude. 

I highly recommend grabbing a Ring doorbell. Fucking game change when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Charge back maybe? You might be boned.


Unfortunately it was through paypal directly from my bank account. I doubt ebay or paypal is gonna help me out on this one, and in fairness I don't want it to get dumped on the seller either.


KnightBrolaire said:


> this is exactly the reason I choose to pick up big packages at a fed ex store instead of having them delivered to my house.


Definitely requesting this in the future, sadly this time the options for that weren't available with the way the seller sent it. I'm unclear if you can even do that at all on ebay, most sales say they'll only ship to the verified address you have on paypal.


MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry to hear, dude.
> 
> I highly recommend grabbing a Ring doorbell. Fucking game change when it comes to stuff like this.


Thanks Max. Yeah I would love to have had something like that now. I honestly don't know that the driver even came.

Creeps me the fuck out if somebody swiped it though, they must have held the door open for the Fedex guy with how fast it disappeared.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Electric Wizard said:


> Unfortunately it was through paypal directly from my bank account. I doubt ebay or paypal is gonna help me out on this one, and in fairness I don't want it to get dumped on the seller either.
> 
> Definitely requesting this in the future, sadly this time the options for that weren't available with the way the seller sent it. I'm unclear if you can even do that at all on ebay, most sales say they'll only ship to the verified address you have on paypal.
> 
> Thanks Max. Yeah I would love to have had something like that now. I honestly don't know that the driver even came.
> 
> Creeps me the fuck out if somebody swiped it though, they must have held the door open for the Fedex guy with how fast it disappeared.


you can almost always reroute packages through Fedex's site before they show up. I've done it a number of times with amps/guitars.


----------



## BlackSG91

Beware of FedEx.




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My dad's dryer stopped working so we had to tear it apart and eventually order a new motor for it. The new motor fits perfectly but then one of the motor retention clamps broke. So goddamn annoying.


----------



## BenjaminW

I put 10's back on my Les Paul after using 9's for a few months on it. The total time it took me from start to finish was a little over two hours and I went through several strings just to put a single set on. 

My personal favorite part of this guitar is that since it's got a Floyd Rose, I get to do the honors of adjusting the springs in the back of the guitar because I'm too lazy to block off the trem when I'm doing the string changing.


----------



## Leviathus

BenjaminW said:


> I put 10's back on my Les Paul after using 9's for a few months on it. The total time it took me from start to finish was a little over two hours and I went through several strings just to put a single set on.
> 
> My personal favorite part of this guitar is that since it's got a Floyd Rose, I get to do the honors of adjusting the springs in the back of the guitar because I'm too lazy to block off the trem when I'm doing the string changing.



I just change one string at a time on my locking trem guitars, no bridge adjustment needed.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I needed a life style change so I said I would give keto a go and it has absolutely kicked my arse up and down the keto flu checklist.


----------



## BenjaminW

Leviathus said:


> I just change one string at a time on my locking trem guitars, no bridge adjustment needed.


That’s what I did. There’s probably something I’m not doing right when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I don’t know what though.


----------



## Leviathus

BenjaminW said:


> That’s what I did. There’s probably something I’m not doing right when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I don’t know what though.



Hmm... Are you tuning each new string to pitch as you go?


----------



## BenjaminW

Leviathus said:


> Hmm... Are you tuning each new string to pitch as you go?


That's what I do anytime I re-string a guitar.


----------



## Leviathus

BenjaminW said:


> That's what I do anytime I re-string a guitar.



Well.... ya got em on now at least right? 

You'll figure it out.


----------



## BenjaminW

Leviathus said:


> Well.... ya got em on now at least right?
> 
> You'll figure it out.


Yeah. I mean it's not the first time I've changed strings or anything so I should be good.


----------



## Leviathus

YES yes.... buttovcourse....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a bot on IG reposted a stupid joke I made and got more likes than I did. *shakes fist* it took me like a minute to come up with that caption!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> a bot on IG reposted a stupid joke I made and got more likes than I did. *shakes fist* it took me like a minute to come up with that caption!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Content agrigators it whatever the hell this lazy shits are called suck a lot of the fun out of social media. Or at least what fun there is left.


----------



## TedEH

My phone has suddenly decided that USB no longer works for anything except charging.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not mad exactly, but Jesus, Twitter changed their layout and it is absolutely terrible. When will these social media sites just stop this shit?


----------



## Azathoth43

The Netflix adaptation of The Witcher is going to be terrible.


----------



## Metropolis

Azathoth43 said:


> The Netflix adaptation of The Witcher is going to be terrible.



I fear it's going to look like a medieval fantasy soap opera, and not in a good way. Or it's gonna be somewhat decent entertainment, but just too mediocre to achieve too much attention along people who watch Game Of Thrones and all other medieval fantasy shows for example. If we are all wrong and it succeeds to convey atmosphere of books and last two Witcher games in a way we have never seen before


----------



## Adieu

Old Polish version wasn't bad

Hopefully new one won't be 100x more flashy expensive but soulless


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Old Polish version wasn't bad
> 
> Hopefully new one won't be 100x more flashy expensive but soulless


Michael Bay breaks furniture in your general direction.


----------



## Descent

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not mad exactly, but Jesus, Twitter changed their layout and it is absolutely terrible. When will these social media sites just stop this shit?


Totally agree with you. The design is absolutely unusable for PC, maybe works better on tablets...but Twitter are definitely losing my attention span with it.


----------



## lurè

my mouse wheel decided to stop working without reason; scrolling has never been so irritating.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lurè said:


> my mouse wheel decided to stop working without reason; scrolling has never been so irritating.



Dude I had that happen to me like 6 months ago but with the center click. I never realized how often I clicked with my mouse wheel to open stuff up in a new tab or to scroll pages that way but good god that was obnoxious.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ANOTHER increase for car tabs in Washington state, and if you drive around the city I live in, the roads look like utter shit. I wouldn't have a problem in paying more for tabs if they actually fixed the streets, but instead, the people in charge just pocket the cash and the streets continue to degrade further and further. And when they do "fix" the streets, they do so by pouring sand into potholes and calling it good. I'd like to give a big fat thanks to the democrats who run this shitty city.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Drove thirty minutes out of my way and sat in a lobby for almost an hour to apply for a job, only to find out that not only are they not hiring, they've never heard of the guy that told me he worked there and that they were hiring. 

Luckily I didn't pull what another coworker of mine did and put in my two weeks before I actually go the (non-existent) job, but at least I have a (somewhat) secure job for right now and soon might actually be moving up the ladder that they told me I'd be moving up two years ago.


----------



## Demiurge

Root canal: least shitty part of my day.


----------



## Ralyks

My accounting final exam glitched out. Ring able to select questions, and now I'm locked out and only got through about 20 out of 63 questions. Because WileyPLUS fucking sucks. I've carried an A through the entire semester and will be pissed if it ends with a dud because of a glitch. Emailed my professor to hope he can let me back into the exam since it's not due until Thursday night anyway, but it's 10 pm here and I doubt hell answer tonight, so I'll probably have anxiety about it until tomorrow.


----------



## p0ke

Goddamned kids kept me awake again last night. I'd just fallen asleep again at 5.20 and then my wife's son comes and says he had a bad dream. Bit my lip really hard holding back not to say "get back to bed or I'll show you a really bad dream" and managed to just calmly say "please go back to bed, I've gotta go to work in a couple of hours and I really need the sleep". Then roughly 10 min later I hear my daughter shouting and I go and check - the son put all the lights on and left all doors open and was snoring in his bed. Luckily the daughter fell asleep again, but I was so damned angry, there was no way I could fall asleep again. So now it's 9.30 and I'm basically falling asleep by the computer. And the most maddening thing is that the son is probably still sleeping at home (it's his last day of the summer holiday).
I'm totally getting revenge when the kids are teenagers and want to sleep 24/7!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just saw a random 900$ charge on my debit card. The fucking bank's customer service is only open on weekdays so I can't even get them to deal with it. I'm going to fucking rip them a new one if this shit goes through.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just saw a random 900$ charge on my debit card. The fucking bank's customer service is only open on weekdays so I can't even get them to deal with it. I'm going to fucking rip them a new one if this shit goes through.



Is it just a unsecured bank debit or is there a Visa or Mastercard logo on it? If so, both of those have 24/7/365 security service, even on holidays.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Always gotta be something on Reverb when I DON'T have the money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is it just a unsecured bank debit or is there a Visa or Mastercard logo on it? If so, both of those have 24/7/365 security service, even on holidays.


It's secured by Visa. What's weird is the charge showed up right after I deposited a check inside my bank.. I'm hoping it's some stupid computer error on their part. If not I'm prepared to raise hell and cancel my accounts/cards with them immediately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's secured by Visa. What's weird is the charge showed up right after I deposited a check inside my bank.. I'm hoping it's some stupid computer error on their part. If not I'm prepared to raise hell and cancel my accounts/cards with them immediately.


talked with the bank, their system auto holds any checks over 200 and holds show up as negative amounts which are later credited back.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Bought my wife a birthday present (Tales of the Crypt complete series) and it was going to show up tomorrow and Amazon sent a text to our phone saying what it was and all this shit and I did so goddamn good in hiding it from her until now including deleting e-mails and not even telling my friends on Discord. I don't know why but this piled on with the shit day I've had (bad dreams, can't write due to writer's block) I honestly feel like breaking down in tears.

She said she liked it though and she'll get it tomorrow, so saving grace I guess.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> talked with the bank, their system auto holds any checks over 200 and holds show up as negative amounts which are later credited back.



Never heard of something like that...


----------



## p0ke

PunkBillCarson said:


> Amazon sent a text to our phone saying what it was and all this shit and I did so goddamn good in hiding it from her until now including deleting e-mails and not even telling my friends on Discord.



That's so goddamned annoying. Once I was gonna surprise my wife by taking her to a really nice hotel, and then the hotel sends some damned brochures in the mail a few weeks before... And of course she was picking up the mail that day and realized we were going there (I had told her not to make any plans for that day, so she knew we were going somewhere). So from then on, I always make sure to tell them it's a surprise so don't send anything by mail...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> That's so goddamned annoying. Once I was gonna surprise my wife by taking her to a really nice hotel, and then the hotel sends some damned brochures in the mail a few weeks before... And of course she was picking up the mail that day and realized we were going there (I had told her not to make any plans for that day, so she knew we were going somewhere). So from then on, I always make sure to tell them it's a surprise so don't send anything by mail...



lmao, that sounds even dumber. Why would they send you brochures if you already had reservations? 
Too much marketing. At my house I currently get junk mail from the past _*three*_ owners of the home. One hasn't been there since the 90s. Yet I still get marketing crap for them.


----------



## TedEH

There's so many things that annoy me about companies that send out excessive marketing materials. One insurance company sends me junk mail weekly, along with phone calls and emails, and I've attempted opting out of all of them, to no avail. I will never purchase any of their products.


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> lmao, that sounds even dumber. Why would they send you brochures if you already had reservations?



They were mostly like "thanks for registering, here's some special deals for you" -kind of brochures and information about the chain's other hotels. Rubbish anyway  So now I always make sure to tell them to send those kinds of things AFTER the reservation date


----------



## Kaura

My foreman just told me that I've been working in the freezer under the wrong task name meaning I haven't received the freezer extra which is about 2,3€/h. And I only work the freezer these days meaning approximately 17€ of lost revenue a day.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> My foreman just told me that I've been working in the freezer under the wrong task name meaning I haven't received the freezer extra which is about 2,3€/h. And I only work the freezer these days meaning approximately 17€ of lost revenue a day.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


>




Literally me.

I talked about the thing with the office people and they said I should get the money in the next paycheck but I won't believe until I see it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Literally me.
> 
> I talked about the thing with the office people and they said I should get the money in the next paycheck but I won't believe until I see it.



No idea how it is over there but I know here in the states that's a sue-able offence if they don't give you the back pay, provided that the higher freezer rate is official company policy.
I'm sure they'll sort it.


----------



## Kaura

Ordacleaphobia said:


> No idea how it is over there but I know here in the states that's a sue-able offence if they don't give you the back pay, provided that the higher freezer rate is official company policy.
> I'm sure they'll sort it.



Yeah, gotta complain to the union if they try to weazel out of paying since the the freezer rate is indeed official company policy since it's written in the collective labor agreement so they'd be in trouble if they didn't follow it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

West coast cities that spend lots of time touting how "progressive" they are seem like hardcore closet racist havens....

People are noticeably uncomfortable around anyone not of Eurasian descent for next to no reason. OR they immediately talk to me in rap-speak (without hearing me speak) as though that will help them relate to me better.

When I meet ppl and tell them I work for a big tech company it's always met with "Which call center?" or "Which warehouse?"

Our call center and warehouse workers work too far away to have lunch near the corporate office. That sounds like blatant passive aggressive disrespect and I'm kinda getting tired of it. 

Maybe it's just "I'm-not-racist" overcompensation, but to put it in west coast terms, "It comes across hella rude, bro..."

/rant


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I am today years old making a reference to a show I don't care for (Seinfeld) to make an analogy between the stinky car episode, and an inherited house a family member is trying to sell. The reason is that they let another family member live in it between leaving one place where roommate moved out and going to jail for some reason for a month. They lived there rent free, allowed one of their dogs to piss all over the rug and never cleaned up after it (and since it was after a tote or something that was being removed after they left, the piss basically sat soaked in the rug for god knows how long), never paid any of the bills, and is making the house more difficult to sell. Frankly, the whole thing is why I wanted nothing to do with any aspect of the inheritance money or the house. All of it is a complete and total clusterbomb of bullshit.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I am today years old making a reference to a show I don't care for (Seinfeld) to make an analogy between the stinky car episode, and an inherited house a family member is trying to sell. The reason is that they let another family member live in it between leaving one place where roommate moved out and going to jail for some reason for a month. They lived there rent free, allowed one of their dogs to piss all over the rug and never cleaned up after it (and since it was after a tote or something that was being removed after they left, the piss basically sat soaked in the rug for god knows how long), never paid any of the bills, and is making the house more difficult to sell. Frankly, the whole thing is why I wanted nothing to do with any aspect of the inheritance money or the house. All of it is a complete and total clusterbomb of bullshit.



Tenants are wild, dude. My folks had a rental when I was growing up and I remember when I was about 15 the current tenant moved out and the damage to the floor was _so bad_ we had to pull and re-floor the entire house. Underneath all of the carpet was a legitimate _*layer*_ of crystallized dog piss. The backyard at that place was nice too; nicer than what we had at our actual house...fenced in and everything- no idea why she just didn't use it at all. They just lived in the house and pissed and shat everywhere. People have no respect for property that's not theirs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Both of my flights got delayed and I got home 3hrs later than I wanted to. I hate flying anymore. I used to be able to stow my backpack under the seat but the underseat spaces are getting smaller and smaller with each generation of plane, which means I have to stash it in the overhead compartment. Leg room is non-existent with my knees basically pushed up against the seat in front of me, and I'm only 6'0, so it'd be substantially worse for taller people. I


----------



## ImNotAhab

KnightBrolaire said:


> Both of my flights got delayed and I got home 3hrs later than I wanted to. I hate flying anymore. I used to be able to stow my backpack under the seat but the underseat spaces are getting smaller and smaller with each generation of plane, which means I have to stash it in the overhead compartment. Leg room is non-existent with my knees basically pushed up against the seat in front of me, and I'm only 6'0, so it'd be substantially worse for taller people. I



Agreed, i loathe flying too. I hope which ever malnourished 5'1 cabin designer/torture who resents tall people and takes it out on everyone by designing terrible seating on planes gets reincarnated as a sentient bucket at a cholera clinic.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

So I recently posted in the 'why are you happy' thread that I was starting the process of adding solar.
WELL THAT PROCESS IS NOW OVER. For one of the most infuriating and nonsensical reasons I've seen.

My project was cancelled because "we don't think it would really benefit you."
Apparently because I'm on a certain rate plan with my utility provider they don't think I'd benefit from a solar installation.

Which is frankly, none of their business; if I want to burn my money on a system they should smile and take it. Furthermore, HOW WOULD IT NOT BENEFIT ME!?!? It's the same principle as buying the home in the first place; instead of throwing money away every month, it's going toward equity. Shit, even if my monthly expense was HIGHER (which it wouldn't have been), it would _*still*_ be beneficial.

So the agent on the phone recognizes this, and even goes so far as to state that "While it sounds like it would still make sense in your specific case, it's company policy to not proceed if there is no clear benefit." What the real fuck does that even mean!?

_*Then*_ the kicker is that every other quote I've gotten from every other provider was for at least a solid 20~25% more. They were by far the cheapest vendor. So now, I have to spend an extra ~$50 a month at a different vendor. Because them installing my system wouldn't benefit me.

The phone call just ended so the rage is still building but holy fuck I am already mad.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## KnightBrolaire

isispelican said:


>


it's fucking disgusting what's happening in brazil right now


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So I recently posted in the 'why are you happy' thread that I was starting the process of adding solar.
> WELL THAT PROCESS IS NOW OVER. For one of the most infuriating and nonsensical reasons I've seen.
> 
> My project was cancelled because "we don't think it would really benefit you."
> Apparently because I'm on a certain rate plan with my utility provider they don't think I'd benefit from a solar installation.
> 
> Which is frankly, none of their business; if I want to burn my money on a system they should smile and take it. Furthermore, HOW WOULD IT NOT BENEFIT ME!?!? It's the same principle as buying the home in the first place; instead of throwing money away every month, it's going toward equity. Shit, even if my monthly expense was HIGHER (which it wouldn't have been), it would _*still*_ be beneficial.
> 
> So the agent on the phone recognizes this, and even goes so far as to state that "While it sounds like it would still make sense in your specific case, it's company policy to not proceed if there is no clear benefit." What the real fuck does that even mean!?
> 
> _*Then*_ the kicker is that every other quote I've gotten from every other provider was for at least a solid 20~25% more. They were by far the cheapest vendor. So now, I have to spend an extra ~$50 a month at a different vendor. Because them installing my system wouldn't benefit me.
> 
> The phone call just ended so the rage is still building but holy fuck I am already mad.



What the fuck??? ^^^ 

Is it actually a matter that it doesn't benefit YOU or is it really a matter that it doesn't benefit the UTILITY PROVIDER?! That's a damn shame, man. Really sorry for all this BS that you're dealing with. 

Related to the thread topic although more aggravation than anger... 

UUUUUGH! Our contract has been at the underwriter's for almost THREE solid weeks now!! We are absolutely beside ourselves atm... not knowing what's going on and getting closer and closer to closing. Add to this that our real-estate agent emailed me today saying that they had contracted with the ONE home warranty company that my wife and I ADAMANTLY told them that we DIDN'T want to use!! So now they're having to try to "do whatever" to change all of that! We've been extremely happy with our agent up until now and she just now ( as I'm typing this) texted me saying that they'll get it straightened out. But... crap! We don't need any additional complications/ frustrations at this point. And I think that what is pissing me off most is wondering "Are they listening to us?? Are they taking our input and requests seriously???" Sorry... needed to vent..

EDIT> Regarding the burning in Brazil... I have to prioritize my anger in terms of the things that I might have some control over as well as what could most directly and immediately affect the life of my wife and myself. I've been reading a lot about the Amazon wildfires lately and I feel bad for the innocent lives affected and any negative ecological impact but there's so much media buzz out there right now regarding how the fires started, the magnitude, who's to blame, etc... so it's hard for me to be mad while I'm still sifting thru all the stories in search of facts. I am very saddened though, if this fire is beyond the beneficial scope of typical regeneration/ reforestation. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Metropolis

New Equilibrium album sucks so bad   They went from epic folk metal with serious amount of depth to a modern metal mashup of different genres, which sounds partly like trashy german euro pop. I just can't listen to this, when there is two or one listenable songs in one album it's basically shit. I'm seriously done with this bands two recent albums. Make next a better one.

Style of 2003 - 2014

Shit they make nowadays


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> New Equilibrium album sucks so bad



Their previous album Armageddon was still mostly good (Zum Horizont for example is an absolute banger, the album should've started with that song IMO) but the new songs are utter garbage. I haven't heard the whole album yet but the songs I've heard are really bad. And the clean vocals are... Just not good...


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> I haven't heard the whole album yet but the songs I've heard are really bad.



Well, gave it a full spin and it had exactly 2 songs I didn't want to skip straight away - Final Tear and Rise of the Phoenix. And even Rise of the Phoenix I wanted to skip as soon as the clean vocals came in


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> Their previous album Armageddon was still mostly good (Zum Horizont for example is an absolute banger, the album should've started with that song IMO) but the new songs are utter garbage. I haven't heard the whole album yet but the songs I've heard are really bad. And the clean vocals are... Just not good...



If they would have continued along the lines of Armageddon it would have been decent, but this is just bad and not Equilibrium. Skar's vocals are pretty good in my opinion, but using them more sparingly would also have been better.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Skar's vocals are pretty good in my opinion, but using them more sparingly would also have been better.



Oh, I thought it was the lead vocalist guy singing... Anyway, yeah, those vocals would've been fine if they were mixed slightly lower or had some reverb or something and indeed, used more sparingly. I hope they realize that this album was a piece of shit and take a couple of steps back next time (I have a feeling they will).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

burned my foot on some embers from a campfire I made


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> burned my foot on some embers from a campfire I made



"burned" my "foot" on some "embers" from a "campfire" I "made". 

I'm trying to scandalize this.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TIL sunbro torched the Amazon. Thanks to The906 for their excellent investigative reporting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> TIL sunbro torched the Amazon. Thanks to The906 for their excellent investigative reporting.


I was just seeking my own sun yo. Also pyromancy is the shit


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't sleep and I have to work a 12hr shift in a few hours. fml


----------



## TedEH

^ I just showed up at work in a similar state. 5 hours of staring at a wall but not really sleeping.  but also


----------



## Mathemagician

Konfyouzd said:


> West coast cities that spend lots of time touting how "progressive" they are seem like hardcore closet racist havens....
> 
> People are noticeably uncomfortable around anyone not of Eurasian descent for next to no reason. OR they immediately talk to me in rap-speak (without hearing me speak) as though that will help them relate to me better.
> 
> When I meet ppl and tell them I work for a big tech company it's always met with "Which call center?" or "Which warehouse?"
> 
> Our call center and warehouse workers work too far away to have lunch near the corporate office. That sounds like blatant passive aggressive disrespect and I'm kinda getting tired of it.
> 
> Maybe it's just "I'm-not-racist" overcompensation, but to put it in west coast terms, "It comes across hella rude, bro..."
> 
> /rant



Bro there are a TON of racist/old timey people who live in California for the high-paying jobs and clout of living in a big city but would 100% prefer the population reflect rural Nebraska.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> but also



Dude, story of my life.



Mathemagician said:


> Bro there are a TON of racist/old timey people who live in California for the high-paying jobs and clout of living in a big city but would 100% prefer the population reflect rural Nebraska.



Doesn't make the facade any less annoying though 
I also think he's right too, a lot of people 'try too hard.' I don't often witness disrespect like what he described, but the "I'm not racist" overcompensation? See a looooootttt of that. Especially when I lived in the bay area. It hurts to watch, man.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Jeremy Soule, the guy behind the music for the Elder Scrolls (which i absolutely adore) has been accused of some really heinous actions. 

I find the "Separating the art from the artist" debate a conflicting topic.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Shit, that's upsetting to hear. Hope this gets resolved okay for the victims, but given how these situations have played out in the past in the video game industry, those women and their families are liked gonna be harassed and threatened and go through a completely new shitstorm compared to what already happened.


----------



## p0ke

Blah, it's the firewood time of the year again... I bought 10 cubic metres in the spring and piled it outside under the kids' treehouse to dry in the wind, and now it's time to move it inside so I won't have to go fetch it from outside when it's -20°C... Massive pain the ass to have to stack the same logs many times over. But ultimately worth it, I guess.


----------



## stevexc

Band troubles.

Long story short, I might be quitting my band tonight.

Long story less short:

When I joined the band I made it crystal clear that I have other commitments - work, family, etc. and couldn't do more than one or two jams per week. All of a sudden he decided, and got the rest of the band on board, that before we do any shows with this lineup (which we haven't yet) we should do 3 jams a week every week of the month. I did my best to accomodate that with my schedule, and gave him the option of two jams a week every week, still double our regular schedule. His response was "we need to do three, because if we can't do it now, we can't do it before a show, and something will have to change".

Talked to the other guitarist (B) after jam on Wednesday and he told me that A basically told him that it's either him or me, and that he has an issue with me putting my wife before the band.

For the record, we're all in our late 20s/early 30s, but I'm the only one in a long-term relationship - A just moved in with his girlfriend and the other two are single. B, who is more or less the band leader, made it pretty clear that he did not want the band to get in the way of my marriage or cause any issues.

It's a gong show. I'm basically gonna tell A I can do an extra day next week but that's it. Then I'll leave it up to him and the rest of the band whether he's gonna leave or I am. I think I'm being pretty reasonable, but if the rest of the band isn't gonna back me up I'm out.


----------



## TedEH

Man, some bands barely do 3 jams a month, let alone a week. Doesn't seem necessary to me, generally speaking. Sounds like a red flag to me - jamming that often is a sign of taking the band incredibly seriously, which is fine if everyone is on the same page, and you expect something to come of it. If you're not about to embark on a tour that you need to go well to make a living or something.... then meh? I've got one band that basically doesn't jam at all, until a show is coming up - then we get a few roughly-weekly jams in before the show, and that's it. Maybe a bit more of new material is being learned ahead of time.

If not everyone is on the same page, enough so that there's friction, then dealing with it (however you choose to do so) sounds like the right thing to do.


----------



## stevexc

I'm with you one hundred percent. Our typical schedule is one a week, but apparently we "can't play a show" if we don't do three a week before the show (which I've -never- done for any of the dozens of shows I've played) and if we can't do this gauntlet of jams we can't pull it off. I don't quite know how everyone else stands. Guess I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Honestly just sounds like pre-show nerves from this guy and he's stressing out about it all _*way*_ too much. 
I'd be surprised if he's still pushing that hard after you guys play the show, but it sounds like actually getting to that point is the issue....

FWIW, it definitely sounds like a situation where the rest of the band would be in your corner. Most reasonable people would be.


----------



## stevexc

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Honestly just sounds like pre-show nerves from this guy and he's stressing out about it all _*way*_ too much.
> I'd be surprised if he's still pushing that hard after you guys play the show, but it sounds like actually getting to that point is the issue....
> 
> FWIW, it definitely sounds like a situation where the rest of the band would be in your corner. Most reasonable people would be.



_We don't even have a show booked._ It's nuts. I agree it definitely seems like some kinda pre-show anxiety, but it's insane that he wants this level of preparedness. Guess we'll see how it goes tonight.


----------



## TedEH

3 jams a week.... and nothing is booked? And this has to take priority over any other parts of your life? Nah, that sounds like a hard no to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> Band troubles.
> 
> Long story short, I might be quitting my band tonight.
> 
> Long story less short:
> 
> When I joined the band I made it crystal clear that I have other commitments - work, family, etc. and couldn't do more than one or two jams per week. All of a sudden he decided, and got the rest of the band on board, that before we do any shows with this lineup (which we haven't yet) we should do 3 jams a week every week of the month. I did my best to accomodate that with my schedule, and gave him the option of two jams a week every week, still double our regular schedule. His response was "we need to do three, because if we can't do it now, we can't do it before a show, and something will have to change".
> 
> Talked to the other guitarist (B) after jam on Wednesday and he told me that A basically told him that it's either him or me, and that he has an issue with me putting my wife before the band.
> 
> For the record, we're all in our late 20s/early 30s, but I'm the only one in a long-term relationship - A just moved in with his girlfriend and the other two are single. B, who is more or less the band leader, made it pretty clear that he did not want the band to get in the way of my marriage or cause any issues.
> 
> It's a gong show. I'm basically gonna tell A I can do an extra day next week but that's it. Then I'll leave it up to him and the rest of the band whether he's gonna leave or I am. I think I'm being pretty reasonable, but if the rest of the band isn't gonna back me up I'm out.


I think you should just leave. As Glover says, you're too old for this shit.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The unpopular opinions thread is gone.
Where else am I to post all of my hot takes?!?


----------



## jaxadam

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The unpopular opinions thread is gone.
> Where else am I to post all of my hot takes?!?



What?! Did someone post an opinion too unpopular?


----------



## Ralyks

Optimum Online sucks.


----------



## lurè

Wait what happened to the unpopular opinion thread?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jaxadam said:


> What?! Did someone post an opinion too unpopular?



It got a little Stormfronty so it went kaput.


----------



## jaxadam

MaxOfMetal said:


> It got a little Stormfronty so it went kaput.



I don't understand all of that technical jargon, can you dumb it down for me a little?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jaxadam said:


> I don't understand all of that technical jargon, can you dumb it down for me a little?



A couple of users got really racist and Alex nuked the whole thread.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> I don't understand all of that technical jargon, can you dumb it down for me a little?


Edit: Nah, Max got this.


----------



## stevexc

Quick update:

I stuck to my guns, he stuck to his and, well, quit. Dunno if that's the end of it or not as the other guitarist (the band leader, per se) was his ride home so we'll see on Tuesday if they worked something out.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What's good and simple for endless sandbox recording while wanking/noodling away? I've had a few personal Moments this week jamming and kind of wish I had them recorded. Thus the "mad".


----------



## littlebadboy

My wife yelled at me in the car while driving that I was overspeeding..

I was driving at 20 mph.

Dammit.


----------



## stevexc

stevexc said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I stuck to my guns, he stuck to his and, well, quit. Dunno if that's the end of it or not as the other guitarist (the band leader, per se) was his ride home so we'll see on Tuesday if they worked something out.



Update to the update:

They worked something out. We're both still in the band... until they can find a replacement bassist, to make princess guitarist feel better, or until he calms the hell down and realizes that I'm putting in exactly what I need to.

Of course, for my benefit, they're not actually LOOKING for a new bassist. Plus I'll get paid extra for shows as a "session bassist".

So... win-win?


----------



## Ralyks

Giants blew it against the Cowboys. And Managerial Accounting homework sucks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My D20 ice mold sucks and never actually gives me a proper d20 shape. Oh well, at least my death star one works well.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> A couple of users got really racist and Alex nuked the whole thread.



I get this really fun mental image of Alex opening the thread to actually post something, and then immediately changing gears to "oh god wtf purge purge purge" 



stevexc said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I stuck to my guns, he stuck to his and, well, quit. Dunno if that's the end of it or not as the other guitarist (the band leader, per se) was his ride home so we'll see on Tuesday if they worked something out.



Good on you dude. Sounds like things worked out ok.
I'm sure he'll simmer down too, especially if you guys get a show on the schedule here soon.


----------



## jaxadam

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I get this really fun mental image of Alex opening the thread to actually post something, and then immediately changing gears to "oh god wtf purge purge purge"



I mean that’s how I feel 99% of the time. Just remember, what you see me post actually made it all the way through the screening process to the Post Reply button.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I keep fucking with my mic placement and settings in Wall of Sound. I might just go back to using pre-made IRs since I can't mess up my settings then..


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I bought clothes earlier this week, and a few pairs of pants didn't fit, so to make sure I remembered to bring them with me so I can return them on my lunch break or after work today, I put them in a nice, neat little pile on the ottoman by the door, tied the pile together with the receipt on top. Maybe 2 feet from the front door.

I forgot them.


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I bought clothes earlier this week, and a few pairs of pants didn't fit, so to make sure I remembered to bring them with me so I can return them on my lunch break or after work today, I put them in a nice, neat little pile on the ottoman by the door, tied the pile together with the receipt on top. Maybe 2 feet from the front door.
> 
> I forgot them.



I tied a trash bag to the door knob the other day so I would take it out, and still managed to forget it ...


----------



## John

I'm partially miffed for finding out that some of my work has been pirated across some download sites across the internet, but at the same time weirded out and laughing that someone out there thought that any of my work was worth taking the time to leak and pirate.


----------



## Vegetta

I got a web project with no Launch date, for a site built by contractors that I have to port over to one of our hosts, but first Marketing needs to redesign it and nobody knows if the contractors or I will be doing those changes. 

This is going to be one of those lingering pain in the ass projects where nothing happens for ages until right when I am buried in some other way more important Project then I will get a panicked email saying this site needs to be live NOW.

Work in IT they said... Its great they said...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This dickhead at work is always doing things to either hinder production or piss someone off. Everyone who knows him knows what he does. Anytime you ask him to do anything, even if it's something small, he just says "that's not my job" and a lot of the time, it does fall into his job classification. Well yesterday, all because one of our troubleshooters wouldn't go grab his parts for him (that's actually his job, not theirs, not to mention the troubleshooter in question was working on a machine that was down) he stopped the line, completely ignoring the 500 parts he had not ten feet away from him and walked halfway across the department to get more. Well, this clearly was hindering production and I was even more infuriated, considering that we weren't even ahead for him to waste this kind of time doing what he was doing. So then, as soon as he got back with those parts, I turned the line on and keep in mind, he wasn't even behind, and he turned it right the fuck back off, saying "I wasn't ready, goddamn it!"

This is just one of his many antics since he's been there (six years). He's somehow not gotten fired for: tossing parts at people and actually hitting them, regularly smarting off to people on the floor and supervisors, called an autistic man at work "retarded", and damaging company property on purpose to "prove a point." You have to wonder how mean of a dick someone like this can suck, because if literally anyone else had this rap sheet at work, they'd be a few jobs down from this one. How this guy has never gotten his ass utterly beaten is beyond me. This is also one of those who likes to antagonize people until their breaking point and then when they finally blow up, he likes to go to the office on them, so... yeah.


----------



## stevexc

I've been wasting literally all week doing the most inane training ever for software we've been using for over a year and a half.

This would have been handy THEN but not now.

Especially since the trainer is awful and the application breaks even for him.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> if literally anyone else had this rap sheet at work, they'd be a few jobs down from this one. How this guy has never gotten his ass utterly beaten is beyond me. This is also one of those who likes to antagonize people until their breaking point and then when they finally blow up, he likes to go to the office on them, so... yeah.



Man I used to work with this chick that sounds exactly like this guy. We were all totally convinced she had dirt on the boss and that's why he wouldn't fire her, because the shit she'd get away with was ridiculous. She'd come to work still drunk sometimes, she had _dozens_ of citations for missing work every year, was a dick to her coworkers _and_ the customers...the list goes on. 

As a guy who shuts up, takes pride in your work, and focuses on just getting your job done, it kind of irks you, doesn't it?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I fulfilled 14 years & 10 months of a 15 year lease... and won't get my deposit back. On top of that the mgmt co. wants me to spend $30 on a lock box to put my keys into. Over the years I've performed all kinds of maintenance that went well beyond what most tenants would do or be asked to do... from installing light fixtures, to caulking windows, to replacing tile, to major tree removal, landscaping, installing a small paver patio, replacing door seals, installing vents under the pier/ beam home for ventilation, and even putting up all new blinds throughout the house prior to moving out ( house didn't even HAVE blinds when I moved in 15 years ago). I even went so far as to leave a working washer, dryer, and refrigerator so that the property would be more appealing to the next potential tenant. I put in my 30 days notice and have made sure to do everything over the past month that they've asked.

Never in almost 15 years have I ever paid rent late... on time each and every month for the course of my residency there. I cleaned the house from top to bottom before moving out... polishing fixtures, replacing bulbs, filling nail holes, vacuuming/ sweeping/ scrubbing for days and days to get this 77 year old home as clean and spotless as possible... inside and out. I even left fresh smoke detector batteries, a new a/c filter, hand-soap, paper towels, bottled water, and toilet paper so that anyone coming into the house to do work or whatever, could have some essentials. I told the mgmt co. upon giving 30 days notice to vacate that the ONLY reason that I couldn't fulfill the last two months was due to the fact that in order for my wife and I to purchase our DREAM HOME that the circumstances were beyond our control and that we wouldn't be able to afford the closing costs if we would have to also pay the last two months of rent at the old house. We essentially could've lost our very first home purchase if we had obligated ourselves to fulfill the last two months of our rental lease. 

So... I'm sure that many people would also advise that we were in the wrong and that we didn't deserve to get our deposit back but nevertheless I'm really angry about this and the insult came tonight when the mgmt co. texted me and told me that I needed to purchase a lock box and have it on the door with the keys in it by the end of the day tomorrow. I know that to homeowners/ landlords that most renters are pieces of shit but I'm sorry... you're a piece of shit if you do this to an otherwise model tenant.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So apparently my KSR Ceres was at my local USPS early Sunday morning, but went back to Spokane for some reason, and hasn't been updated since 5am on Sunday. More slightly annoyed than mad, but it's still dumb that it went back to Spokane for no reason.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> all that shit



If it's any consolation on any level...you can at least take comfort in knowing that they're gunna be in for one hell of a reality check when they start their next tenants.
I don't know how things are in that area, but around here? Finding a decent tenant that'll even just pay their damn rent on time, let alone _*not*_ damage the property, is like finding a golden egg. 

Legally yeah you're totally in the wrong here, but on a human level, damn bro. I don't know many people that would have stuck it to you like that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> If it's any consolation on any level...you can at least take comfort in knowing that they're gunna be in for one hell of a reality check when they start their next tenants.
> I don't know how things are in that area, but around here? Finding a decent tenant that'll even just pay their damn rent on time, let alone _*not*_ damage the property, is like finding a golden egg.
> 
> Legally yeah you're totally in the wrong here, but on a human level, damn bro. I don't know many people that would have stuck it to you like that.



Thanks, man. I appreciate that. I'm just so obsessive about doing things the right way that I guess it just hurts. I get that business is business so ultimately I'll get over it but for as much as I ever took care of that house ( and never sought reimbursement for any of it) it just makes me mad. It was "my home" and I treated it as such. Certainly I broke the lease but with circumstances such as they were, we simply weren't willing to let our new home slip away. Was funny that the mgmt co even agreed with me when I commented a couple weeks ago that it was probably better for everyone that we were vacating now as opposed to the end of November ( regarding weather, holidays, schedules, etc). They wholeheartedly agreed with me.

Same here... a good tenant much less a great one, is very rare. The mgmt co confirmed that a few years ago when they tried to raise the rent by $245 yr. I told them at that time that I would be leaving at the end of that years lease. They quickly said "Oh... wait wait a minute. Okay... How about $50? I said okay... that's fair. But yeah... I think that they are a little miffed that I'm leaving and now they're having to address some big issues in the house... first and foremost... the pier/ beam needs to be re-leveled due to some major settling that has occurred over the years. I told them about the cracks in the walls and the door frames shifting several years ago but since I was still in there paying rent every month, they didn't seem to care. Now they're going to have to do some serious renovation and I know that they've been wanting to put that off as long as possible... Dumb though cause as the homeowner, wouldn't you want to preserve the integrity of the structure? I guess not. 

Again.. thanks for the kind words. It's been one hell of an emotional ride over the past few months. We are now as of this moment 100% moved out of the old place and despite the bittersweet departure/ fond memories... good riddance I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It's 5:30, and I've wanted to come home and just relax since 12:30. But I couldn't because I had to run errands, my battery died, got stranded, and need to replace a fucking alternater. Fuck today.


----------



## narad

I went to bed early, and one of the auctions I was watching ended. A Soldano SLO went for about $950...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I went to bed early, and one of the auctions I was watching ended. A Soldano SLO went for about $950...


dayumm, did the seller not know what those are worth?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> dayumm, did the seller not know what those are worth?



It looked like some sort of general thrift store operation, not a guitar store. But yea, I saw a SLO on the same site go for $3800 last week so, but the way things work here is all the prices ramp up in the last couple hours, so when the SLO was still at ~$900 yesterday morning I still figured it was a lost cause. And I already have a SLO so wasn't really paying attention to it.

Missed out on a budget Rev D recto and a SLO in the same week. Gotta be more vigilant...


----------



## jaxadam

This has been just a fucked up week all around, and for a bunch of other people I know as well. Not one of those major things, just a bunch of small “if it can go wrong, it will” kind of things.

All right fine you talked me in to listing some stuff...

-Older son gets sprayed in the eye by a stick bug and we rush him to ER. Next day he burns arm in crock pot. Day after that sprains foot jumping off couch. Day after that has 105 temp. Day after that ear infection.

-I throw my back out TURNING LEFT AT A LIGHT WHILE DRIVING. TURNING LEFT

-Kids get glitter all over upstairs couch for school project so I take dust buster to clean it up and it’s broken

-Issues selling a house 4 states away

-Everyone in the house gets a cold


----------



## Anquished

Well last week was a wild ride.

- Car's DPF threw up 6 faults (my fault for ignoring it for so long) and put the car into limp mode. Took it to the garage for an oil & filter change + DPF unclog, 5 mins down the road the engine warning light flashes up again. 

- A minute after my car went into limp mode I manage to rear end someone at a junction to the motorway. Saw a gap, looked at them and they began rolling, looked for another gap, saw a gap and accelerated, looked forward and they were dead still infront of me.  Luckily nobody was hurt and the damage to my car was minimal, their car however.. bumper completely caved, boot's caved and part of the chassis is sticking through the bumper. 

- New apartments bath is leaking into the apartment below. 

Gimme a break...


----------



## astrocreep

UK politics.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I couldn't figure out why my avalanche run wasn't working. I read the manual which said I needed a 1 amp 9v DC power supply minimum, and the only one I have right now is a cheap 100mA AC supply. Guess I'll get to actually play with the pedal in a couple of days


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I couldn't figure out why my avalanche run wasn't working. I read the manual which said I needed a 1 amp 9v DC power supply minimum, and the only one I have right now is a cheap 100mA AC supply. Guess I'll get to actually play with the pedal in a couple of days


Nvm, you buy used? It's sold with a PS.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I couldn't figure out why my avalanche run wasn't working. I read the manual which said I needed a 1 amp 9v DC power supply minimum, and the only one I have right now is a cheap 100mA AC supply. Guess I'll get to actually play with the pedal in a couple of days


Jeez, what a resource hog.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Jeez, what a resource hog.


yeah it needs 450mA minimum, so they recommend 1 amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went to ship a guitar and fedex never emailed me the shipping label
Then when I finally get a shipping label after talking to customer suport, the manager at the drop off point says the box looks too beat up to ship and refuses to ship it even though I've used the exact same setup in the past (multiple boxes spliced into one and nigh impenetrable due to all the tape). I got pissed off, canceled the label, bought another through ups. Then they can't fuckin scan the label I printed off, so I have to go home and print another. I drive back home, print another, drive back to the ups store, nope they still can't fuckin scan it. I go home, my ink cartridge is dead. Now I have to fucking drive to office depot and buy another. Oh guess what, I bought the wrong one, now I have to go exchange it, then drive home, print the label and then drive back to finally drop off the guitar.
I am fucking furious to say the least.
A process that normally takes me 15 mins has taken nearly 3 fucking hours due to all the driving/dicking around


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

And all this just so you can buy more boutique pickups...

I think I would've just said fuck it and gave dude the refund.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And all this just so you can buy more boutique pickups...
> 
> I think I would've just said fuck it and gave dude the refund.


I like testing pickups, it's fun for me. 
Mama didn't raise no quitter. A whiner, yes, but not a quitter.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like testing pickups, it's fun for me.
> Mama didn't raise no quitter. A whiner, yes, but not a quitter.



Color laser printer. Do it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like testing pickups, it's fun for me.
> Mama didn't raise no quitter. A whiner, yes, but not a quitter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Color laser printer. Do it.


yeah, that might have prevented this bullshit


----------



## mike1033

I'm pissed the fuck off today because I've finally been told that kaiser is not going to help me in any way for my Patulous Eustachian Tubes, I'm not really sure where to go from here, my doctor is going to call tomorrow but I'm not optimistic. This condition has a stranglehold on my life right now, any of you guys dealt with this at all? All comments/advice is appreciated.


----------



## lewis

State of gaming.
Absolute joke.

My friends are all into paying for monthly subscriptions. Xbox live, ea access, the game pass thing.
And 3 of them have debts.......

Like am i the only one who hates the state of modern gaming and remains entirely sensible with it all?
Microtransactions, loot boxes, paid dlc?
Who willingly goes along with all this bollocks - especially if you are paying off debts.

Games releasing that dont work. Fifa 20, nba2k20, wwe 2k20 etc etc. (There are too many to list)

We are buying £300 consoles then paying top dollar for basically only 50% of a game. Then made to pay more to unlock the other half the game - whilst waiting for patches to fix broken stuff they didnt anticipate etc
Then we have to pay to use the internet we are already paying to have?


The entire operation is one gigantic con job.
I completely out of principal refuse to embrace and back this entire operation.
I made the stance to be a completely offline gamer and where i can, buy games used in good condition until things change.

For me gaming went downhill the second the internet was the primary focus. Look how utterly amazing the game catalog was and how high of a standard they all were too, on previous consoles where online was either not a thing - or so new games were not involved.

I watched a dude play about 20 games in fifa 20 ultimate team.
How absolutely boring and samey is that shit?
Every game is just a boring endless end to end match. No realism or enjoyment whatsoever. Victories seemed hollow to because after the match win lose or draw, you move onto the next mind numbingly boring encounter where it plays out identically to the previous 10 games.

Who the hell willingly pays for this shit?
These same people who have made game companies rich despite being lazy asf now, are the same guys who complain the standard of gaming has slipped...

Like duh...
Stop supporting this tripe then??


----------



## TedEH

lewis said:


> State of gaming.
> Absolute joke.


As someone who works in that industry....
Yeah, I feel ya.

Would I go as far as "con job"? Nah, I don't think that's what it is. There's reasons for why gaming is in the state it's in. It sucks, but it's that way for a reason. And it's trying to get out of that rut. Give it time. I think gaming can become something cool again.


----------



## lewis

TedEH said:


> As someone who works in that industry....
> Yeah, I feel ya.
> 
> Would I go as far as "con job"? Nah, I don't think that's what it is. There's reasons for why gaming is in the state it's in. It sucks, but it's that way for a reason. And it's trying to get out of that rut. Give it time. I think gaming can become something cool again.



Really interested to hear proper stories about the industry if you are allowed to?
Maybe a specific thread on it?

I hope it returns to its former glory but i feel the public are as big of a problem as some companies. (For the reasons listed above)


----------



## TedEH

NDAs keep me from saying anything very specific. I've started some threads before ranting about the things that annoy me about gaming, but the conversation doesn't go very far. There's not too much to really say about it. I can recommend something like Blood Sweat and Pixels - it's probably the most accurate / representative reading I've come across so far, even given the author.


----------



## lewis

TedEH said:


> NDAs keep me from saying anything very specific. I've started some threads before ranting about the things that annoy me about gaming, but the conversation doesn't go very far. There's not too much to really say about it. I can recommend something like Blood Sweat and Pixels - it's probably the most accurate / representative reading I've come across so far, even given the author.



I thought as much re. The NDAs.
I will give that a read though for sure..
Ive always been so passionate about the gaming industry. Think its why i full on enter rant mode.


----------



## TedEH

Even if it wasn't my job, I do still just really enjoy / appreciate games. I realized at one point that the industry as a whole doesn't really target my kind of gaming anymore. Maybe it's just that I'm not a teen or "young adult" anymore, so many things just aren't really targeted at me anymore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

went for a short hike, rolled my ankle and got soaked by a squall.


----------



## TedEH

Lady I'm seeing was supposed to come over early for breakfast, but instead breakfast got cancelled because there's no time anymore, and her roommate got invited to my bands jam for some reason?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Who is the roommate?


----------



## TedEH

^ It's a long story, and not super relevant to anything. I was just kinda grumpy in the morning. All is well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

well since we don't have an unpopular opinions thread anymore....
The VHT UL sucks.


----------



## Anquished

Cars DPF clogged again after having it unclogged 2 weeks ago.

Looks like it'll need a new one.


----------



## p0ke

Toilet seat at home is starting to give up. First it started making this dripping sound when flushing, then I opened it up and cleaned some parts and put it back together, and now it's leaking  Luckily not onto the floor though, just into the water that's sitting in there, and just a few drops every now and then. I guess the gasket or whatever has dried up. Not a big fix, but we decided we'll replace the whole seat, since our current one doesn't have the large/small flushing options... Sucks either way.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Toilet seat at home is starting to give up. First it started making this dripping sound when flushing, then I opened it up and cleaned some parts and put it back together, and now it's leaking  Luckily not onto the floor though, just into the water that's sitting in there, and just a few drops every now and then. I guess the gasket or whatever has dried up. Not a big fix, but we decided we'll replace the whole seat, since our current one doesn't have the large/small flushing options... Sucks either way.



Dude, I hear ya! Our new house is about to do me in. We're having to replace BOTH of our toilets. Not sure what that cost would be in euros but in US dollars it's gonna be a total of $900. Then last week our garbage disposal took a shit on me... literally... like a smelly black shit all out the bottom of it and into the cabinet under the sink. Luckily I got it cleaned up immediately and we were able to utilize our home-warranty company to get a new one installed for only $75 ( the cost of the service call) but still... just dumping so damn much time and money into this place... never ending it seems. Add to that a garage door sensor went out yesterday so now I have to deal with that mess. I'm just tired of all this shit. As much as we loved this house at closing, it seems like as soon as we got in here that we've had nothing but problems. Hard to get excited about improvements and aesthetics when shit keeps breaking or needing replaced before we can even get to it. sorry... didn't mean to piggy-back on your rant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude, I hear ya! Our new house is about to do me in. We're having to replace BOTH of our toilets. Not sure what that cost would be in euros but in US dollars it's gonna be a total of $900. Then last week our garbage disposal took a shit on me... literally... like a smelly black shit all out the bottom of it and into the cabinet under the sink. Luckily I got it cleaned up immediately and we were able to utilize our home-warranty company to get a new one installed for only $75 ( the cost of the service call) but still... just dumping so damn much time and money into this place... never ending it seems. Add to that a garage door sensor went out yesterday so now I have to deal with that mess. I'm just tired of all this shit. As much as we loved this house at closing, it seems like as soon as we got in here that we've had nothing but problems. Hard to get excited about improvements and aesthetics when shit keeps breaking or needing replaced before we can even get to it. sorry... didn't mean to piggy-back on your rant.



In my experience, unless you get a new build (<10 years old), it takes about six months for every 25 years old the house is to get most things sorted to the point that it's more about "fun" than "have to" when it comes to putting work in. 

Good work milking that home warranty. Get them to do as much as possible before time runs out. It can be stressful and take some run around, but it can save you $$$$.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude, I hear ya! Our new house is about to do me in. We're having to replace BOTH of our toilets. Not sure what that cost would be in euros but in US dollars it's gonna be a total of $900. Then last week our garbage disposal took a shit on me... literally... like a smelly black shit all out the bottom of it and into the cabinet under the sink. Luckily I got it cleaned up immediately and we were able to utilize our home-warranty company to get a new one installed for only $75 ( the cost of the service call) but still... just dumping so damn much time and money into this place... never ending it seems. Add to that a garage door sensor went out yesterday so now I have to deal with that mess. I'm just tired of all this shit. As much as we loved this house at closing, it seems like as soon as we got in here that we've had nothing but problems. Hard to get excited about improvements and aesthetics when shit keeps breaking or needing replaced before we can even get to it. sorry... didn't mean to piggy-back on your rant.



No worries... That's what it tends to be like. 

The good part with our toilet is that my wife wanted to replace it anyway (because it's old and hard to keep clean), so now we have an excuse to do it. Looks like the seat itself will cost around 200€ and I'll have a plumber I know install it, so total price probably around 250€, which is not that bad.

EUR and USD are approximately the same right now, by the way.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MaxOfMetal said:


> In my experience, unless you get a new build (<10 years old), it takes about six months for every 25 years old the house is to get most things sorted to the point that it's more about "fun" than "have to" when it comes to putting work in.
> 
> Good work milking that home warranty. Get them to do as much as possible before time runs out. It can be stressful and take some run around, but it can save you $$$$.



Thanks, Max. Yeah... I think that we came into this with an ignorant mind-set that it would be more about wants as opposed to needs. I knew some of what would need to be done at the time of inspection back in August but as the list grows, it's become a bit overwhelming. This house was built in 2001 and I guess that since we were used to living in a home built in 1942, we looked at this one as being practically brand new lol... sigh. 

We're definitely going to try to utilize the home warranty co as much as we can. I would've installed a new disposal no problem but this particular one was $120 at Lowe's so it did save us a little. I put in the call around 11pm Thurs and we had the new one up and running by about 10am Friday. We're happy with them so far although when I tried to get them to replace our toilets they wouldn't budge. They would've replaced the internals but we want complete units so it's gonna come out of our pocket... win some/ lose some.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> In my experience, unless you get a new build (<10 years old), it takes about six months for every 25 years old the house is to get most things sorted to the point that it's more about "fun" than "have to" when it comes to putting work in.
> 
> Good work milking that home warranty. Get them to do as much as possible before time runs out. It can be stressful and take some run around, but it can save you $$$$.


Agreed. I've never owned a house, but if I did, I would milk the home warranty of every dime you can. A friend of mine who owns a home had some issues after moving in and said the home warranty rigmarole was a lot of hoops to jump through, but was worth it for the money it saved.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, Max. Yeah... I think that we came into this with an ignorant mind-set that it would be more about wants as opposed to needs. I knew some of what would need to be done at the time of inspection back in August but as the list grows, it's become a bit overwhelming. This house was built in 2001 and I guess that since we were used to living in a home built in 1942, we looked at this one as being practically brand new lol... sigh.
> 
> We're definitely going to try to utilize the home warranty co as much as we can. I would've installed a new disposal no problem but this particular one was $120 at Lowe's so it did save us a little. I put in the call around 11pm Thurs and we had the new one up and running by about 10am Friday. We're happy with them so far although when I tried to get them to replace our toilets they wouldn't budge. They would've replaced the internals but we want complete units so it's gonna come out of our pocket... win some/ lose some.


Just a heads up: Just hope the place was built properly when it comes to replacing stuff. You really don't want to end up in a situation where you need to replace an entire floor just because you need to replace a relatively cheap pipe or something. I've had friends who were glad they rented because the kitchen floor needed to be completely redone as a result of idiotic construction.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> well since we don't have an unpopular opinions thread anymore....
> The VHT UL sucks.



that's certainly an opinion.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, Max. Yeah... I think that we came into this with an ignorant mind-set that it would be more about wants as opposed to needs. I knew some of what would need to be done at the time of inspection back in August but as the list grows, it's become a bit overwhelming. This house was built in 2001 and I guess that since we were used to living in a home built in 1942, we looked at this one as being practically brand new lol... sigh.
> 
> We're definitely going to try to utilize the home warranty co as much as we can. I would've installed a new disposal no problem but this particular one was $120 at Lowe's so it did save us a little. I put in the call around 11pm Thurs and we had the new one up and running by about 10am Friday. We're happy with them so far although when I tried to get them to replace our toilets they wouldn't budge. They would've replaced the internals but we want complete units so it's gonna come out of our pocket... win some/ lose some.



The downside to newer builds is they could have cheaper out with stuff. 

You made the right call with the toilets, I've replaced the guts on a few in my time and for whatever reason it never works just right again. There are always part substitutions that a just the tiniest bit off.

Go over your home warranty paperwork. Sometimes there are options to buy into better coverage. If the projects are stacking up, it might be worth paying a couple grand upfront. 

What I do is make a master list of what needs to be done and rank it by importance. Get estimates (they're free) and work out what can be done right away and what is going to be a major job. Always get at least three estimates, and compare what their notes. If one omits something, ask why. If one adds a job that others didn't recommend, talk to the other contractors about it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Agreed. I've never owned a house, but if I did, I would milk the home warranty of every dime you can. A friend of mine who owns a home had some issues after moving in and said the home warranty rigmarole was a lot of hoops to jump through, but was worth it for the money it saved.



The one downside to home warranties, at least the few I've gotten over the years, is they like to use their own contractors. It's good from a cost savings standpoint, but I've had to pass on work because I didn't trust who they sent. 

Always assume the contractor or trades person is trying to screw you, because a lot of times they are.


----------



## Nicki

I'm mad that we have a production candidate version of our software at work going out the door on Friday to the client, and the idiots over in QA keep raising stupid visual items as functional issues, despite being repeatedly told not to do that and to practice better judgement.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> The one downside to home warranties, at least the few I've gotten over the years, is they like to use their own contractors. It's good from a cost savings standpoint, but I've had to pass on work because I didn't trust who they sent.
> 
> Always assume the contractor or trades person is trying to screw you, because a lot of times they are.


Yeah, if they just send some putz with zero know-how, then I'd save fuck it and pay to have it fixed. It's likely you'll save more in the long run, as the home warranty contractor might just be some friend who thinks he knows a few things. However, he doesn't know fuck all and his jerry-rigged fixes could likely result in a much larger bill when that half assed job needs redone.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, if they just send some putz with zero know-how, then I'd save fuck it and pay to have it fixed. It's likely you'll save more in the long run, as the home warranty contractor might just be some friend who thinks he knows a few things. However, he doesn't know fuck all and his jerry-rigged fixes could likely result in a much larger bill when that half assed job needs redone.



So far so good. They contracted a professional local plumbing company. Of course it was a disposal so... easy straightforward deal. Tech did the job exactly as I would have ( although I would've taken more time).



MaxOfMetal said:


> The downside to newer builds is they could have cheaper out with stuff.
> 
> You made the right call with the toilets, I've replaced the guts on a few in my time and for whatever reason it never works just right again. There are always part substitutions that a just the tiniest bit off.
> 
> Go over your home warranty paperwork. Sometimes there are options to buy into better coverage. If the projects are stacking up, it might be worth paying a couple grand upfront.
> 
> What I do is make a master list of what needs to be done and rank it by importance. Get estimates (they're free) and work out what can be done right away and what is going to be a major job. Always get at least three estimates, and compare what their notes. If one omits something, ask why. If one adds a job that others didn't recommend, talk to the other contractors about it.



Great advice, Max. So far we don't see too much wrong.... mostly small stuff but it adds up when you're trying to do too much and start having to delay or backtrack. Some of the projects are aesthetic but as things stack up it's leading to exhaustion and frustration. We definitely prioritize and we continue to try to educate ourselves as much as we possibly can before moving forward with something. Downside is that the most seemingly simple things can become much more complicated when you dissect them too much lol.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just a heads up: Just hope the place was built properly when it comes to replacing stuff. You really don't want to end up in a situation where you need to replace an entire floor just because you need to replace a relatively cheap pipe or something. I've had friends who were glad they rented because the kitchen floor needed to be completely redone as a result of idiotic construction.



I missed this one. I mean... we can only do what we can do. I'm not going to lose sleep over the unknowns but prior to closing we did what we could... researching the subdivision, getting a detailed inspection, looking at comps, etc... as well as being proactive with things like dropping the previous owners home-warranty co ( long story) and instead retaining a much more reputable company with a better rating and a more comprehensive policy. We'll just move forward accordingly and tackle the problems as they come. Overall we're so far very happy with the condition of the home but there's always going to be things that need repaired/ replaced. We'll deal with these things the best that we can. 

Before this home purchase, I had spent my life as a renter and have lived with very much the same mindset as you describe but just in the past 15 years, I expended about $162,000 in rent. That doesn't include all the repairs that I made out of pocket for one reason or another nor does that include all the rent that I paid out prior to the last rental home that I lived in. I long ago became quite disenchanted essentially throwing my money down the drain. I do keep in mind that I was provided a place to "call home" but with zero return on that investment and being at the mercy of a landlord every month ( "Will they renew my lease? How much will they raise the rent next year? Are they going to make this necessary repair? etc..."), I decided that having more control and putting my money into something that will hopefully be a sound investment, was a logical plan. I also always hated that feeling of not knowing if somewhere that I was living might go up for sale and leave me scrambling for a new place to live. You just never know. 

There's certainly pros & cons to renting vs owning but I'm sincerely hoping that as we forge ahead, that we'll find we made the right decision. Only time will tell. "Live yer life... Balls out... No surrender". That was a slogan of some company many years ago... I forget what it was but I've always liked it and still use it on occasion lol. Thanks for your thoughts on all this, man.


----------



## jaxadam

All houses have problems, and shit breaks all the time. Bigger and more expensive homes just have bigger and more expensive problems.

I don’t think you did bad at all with your house purchase so don’t get too down on yourself. Some of those issues don’t seem too bad (i.e. toilets and garbage disposals). Hell, I’ve had friends buy a home and replace totally workable toilets and windows “just because”. Honestly though YouTube will help you fix just about anything that can come up, and no one will care about fixing it right more than you. Definitely use your warranty while it’s in place and watch and learn, but sometimes fixing something that goes wrong can lead to a better project.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> I missed this one. I mean... we can only do what we can do. I'm not going to lose sleep over the unknowns but prior to closing we did what we could... researching the subdivision, getting a detailed inspection, looking at comps, etc... as well as being proactive with things like dropping the previous owners home-warranty co ( long story) and instead retaining a much more reputable company with a better rating and a more comprehensive policy. We'll just move forward accordingly and tackle the problems as they come. Overall we're so far very happy with the condition of the home but there's always going to be things that need repaired/ replaced. We'll deal with these things the best that we can.
> 
> Before this home purchase, I had spent my life as a renter and have lived with very much the same mindset as you describe but just in the past 15 years, I expended about $162,000 in rent. That doesn't include all the repairs that I made out of pocket for one reason or another nor does that include all the rent that I paid out prior to the last rental home that I lived in. I long ago became quite disenchanted essentially throwing my money down the drain. I do keep in mind that I was provided a place to "call home" but with zero return on that investment and being at the mercy of a landlord every month ( "Will they renew my lease? How much will they raise the rent next year? Are they going to make this necessary repair? etc..."), I decided that having more control and putting my money into something that will hopefully be a sound investment, was a logical plan. I also always hated that feeling of not knowing if somewhere that I was living might go up for sale and leave me scrambling for a new place to live. You just never know.
> 
> There's certainly pros & cons to renting vs owning but I'm sincerely hoping that as we forge ahead, that we'll find we made the right decision. Only time will tell. "Live yer life... Balls out... No surrender". That was a slogan of some company many years ago... I forget what it was but I've always liked it and still use it on occasion lol. Thanks for your thoughts on all this, man.


Pros and cons for both indeed. Just good to know what could possibly happen if you have someone cheap out and fix it or the building wasn't made for repair. All just stuff to keep in mind for everyone out there.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> All houses have problems, and shit breaks all the time. Bigger and more expensive homes just have bigger and more expensive problems.
> 
> I don’t think you did bad at allow your house purchase so don’t get too down on yourself. Some of those issues don’t seem too bad (i.e. toilets and garbage disposals). Hell, I’ve had friends buy a home and replace totally workable toilets and windows “just because”. Honestly though YouTube will help you fix just about anything that can come up, and no one will care about fixing it right more than you. Definitely use your warranty while it’s in place and watch and learn, but sometimes fixing something that goes wrong can lead to a better project.



Thanks, man. I appreciate it. I'm not really a slouch when it comes to home repair, auto mechanics, landscaping, etc. I was going to replace the toilets myself but my wife and I made the decision to employ a pro for this since the cost savings isn't worth the potential for even a small mistake that may lead to a water leak. Water is all of a sudden a scary thing as a homeowner lol. Most projects take me longer than it would a professional but that's because I like to take my time and because I'm very detail-oriented. Some things I'll go ahead and tackle myself but other projects make me feel better if handled by someone with more years of consistent experience, especially given that I'm not up on the latest-greatest material and tech updates. Oh... and windows will be coming but probably not for a few more years and that's one that I definitely won't be doing myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, man. I appreciate it. I'm not really a slouch when it comes to home repair, auto mechanics, landscaping, etc. I was going to replace the toilets myself but my wife and I made the decision to employ a pro for this since the cost savings isn't worth the potential for even a small mistake that may lead to a water leak. Water is all of a sudden a scary thing as a homeowner lol. Most projects take me longer than it would a professional but that's because I like to take my time and because I'm very detail-oriented. Some things I'll go ahead and tackle myself but other projects make me feel better if handled by someone with more years of consistent experience, especially given that I'm not up on the latest-greatest material and tech updates. Oh... and windows will be coming but probably not for a few more years and that's one that I definitely won't be doing myself.


pssh if you can do auto mechanic shit you can easily do plumbing. Plumbing is the easiest shit to do in home repair tbh.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, man. I appreciate it. I'm not really a slouch when it comes to home repair, auto mechanics, landscaping, etc. I was going to replace the toilets myself but my wife and I made the decision to employ a pro for this since the cost savings isn't worth the potential for even a small mistake that may lead to a water leak. Water is all of a sudden a scary thing as a homeowner lol. Most projects take me longer than it would a professional but that's because I like to take my time and because I'm very detail-oriented. Some things I'll go ahead and tackle myself but other projects make me feel better if handled by someone with more years of consistent experience, especially given that I'm not up on the latest-greatest material and tech updates. Oh... and windows will be coming but probably not for a few more years and that's one that I definitely won't be doing myself.



Yeah I’m with you. I will get people to do things, and I feel like half the time I have to get someone else to fix their fuck ups. I generally resort to trying it out myself and am pleasantly surprised in how easy it ends up being. There is a major shortage of skilled labor in Florida. Someone could make an absolute killing running a reputable handyman service around here. They are few and far between.


----------



## Demiurge

Been at the new house for less than 60 days, had a plumber here thrice, electrician once, garage door repair once, and a roofer yesterday. You ever pick up a used guitar that's tweaked to shit and wonder what the hell the prior owner was thinking? House equivalent of that.

It has been crazy, but one of the reasons why we took extra time to save was so we were financially ready for this kind of shit. Not happy about it, but ready.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Speaking of house work, I stumbled on my old build threads in the luthiery section and miss building. Wish I could make more time for it but there's so much other shit I need to do with my house and garage work space before I can even jump back in.


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> The downside to newer builds is they could have cheaper out with stuff.



It's not just newer houses though.
My house is built in 1952, right after WW2 and the Finnish civil war - it's a house type called "veteran's house" (rintamamiestalo in Finnish), apparently the building of those was partially funded by the government back then. So the guy who built the house was a builder master ... thingy, you know, the guy who approves blueprints and other designs in the city... before the war. He fought in the war, and then returned to the same job, and built the house. And he built his a little bit bigger and better than the normal designs. The whole area I live in is full of houses built against the same standard blueprint, in different colors and with slight modifications done later.

Anyway, sorry for the history lesson  My point was, that since it was built in a major rebuilding situation, supplies were really scarce and houses were built using whatever was available. Mine is generally pretty nice, but I've heard about and seen similar houses built out of all kinds of rubbish. One thing I've noticed in my house, when we were having the fireplace made and the floor had to be opened, under the planks some of the frames had been built out of stuff that essentially looked like firewood


----------



## TedEH

Slept through my alarm and ended up at the office 40 minutes late. And this is already after having recently adjusted my schedule to come in 2 hours later than I used to. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Demiurge said:


> Been at the new house for less than 60 days, had a plumber here thrice, electrician once, garage door repair once, and a roofer yesterday. You ever pick up a used guitar that's tweaked to shit and wonder what the hell the prior owner was thinking? House equivalent of that.
> 
> It has been crazy, but one of the reasons why we took extra time to save was so we were financially ready for this kind of shit. Not happy about it, but ready.



Dude, same. My first day in after I bought my house I ran around peeling back flaking paint everywhere because the whole place was painted this hideous yellow and priority #1 was to repaint the whole thing.
I get to the master bedroom, and this one flake just _keeps going_. Turns out, these knuckleheads just taped a piece of paper over a gaping hole in the wall and painted over it. Pretty much set the tone for the rest of the place; consistently finding examples of that 'work ethic' everywhere. Still, to this day, 2 years later


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> pssh if you can do auto mechanic shit you can easily do plumbing. Plumbing is the easiest shit to do in home repair tbh.



Most plumbing tasks that I've handled have been easy... for sure. But like I said in this particular instance... the peace of mind of having the toilet replacement handled by a professional is worth it to us. This is partly due to the fact that in one of the bathrooms, we already had a water leak ( prior to closing) that wound up scaring the hell out of us and requiring replacement of the bathroom flooring. So at least for the time being, we're being quite careful regarding plumbing repairs. The potential for even the smallest mistake could spell disaster regarding the eventual onset of fungal growth as it relates to the integrity of the slab and structure as well as potential health hazards. I could do a perfect job and still be left wondering or second-guessing my work because of all of this. I have a great deal of trust and confidence in the plumber that we're going to use and at least in this instance, that's worth the additional expense. 



Demiurge said:


> Been at the new house for less than 60 days, had a plumber here thrice, electrician once, garage door repair once, and a roofer yesterday. You ever pick up a used guitar that's tweaked to shit and wonder what the hell the prior owner was thinking? House equivalent of that.
> 
> It has been crazy, but one of the reasons why we took extra time to save was so we were financially ready for this kind of shit. Not happy about it, but ready.



It's funny how you can learn about people from what kinds of stains and splatters you find in a house where they resided. We already know that the previous homeowner drank her coffee black, drank it everywhere in the house and was extremely jittery. At least I'm telling myself it's coffee and not bloody explosive diarrhea. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Speaking of house work, I stumbled on my old build threads in the luthiery section and miss building. Wish I could make more time for it but there's so much other shit I need to do with my house and garage work space before I can even jump back in.



Luckily I've got my hobby/ work room pretty well up and running as well as the garage. Neither are where they really need to be but they're clean and organized enough that I can do maintenance and repair work on my guitars and other toys. I didn't want my personal projects to wind up neglected due to not having my work areas and tools accessible. 



p0ke said:


> It's not just newer houses though.
> My house is built in 1952, right after WW2 and the Finnish civil war - it's a house type called "veteran's house" (rintamamiestalo in Finnish), apparently the building of those was partially funded by the government back then. So the guy who built the house was a builder master ... thingy, you know, the guy who approves blueprints and other designs in the city... before the war. He fought in the war, and then returned to the same job, and built the house. And he built his a little bit bigger and better than the normal designs. The whole area I live in is full of houses built against the same standard blueprint, in different colors and with slight modifications done later.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the history lesson  My point was, that since it was built in a major rebuilding situation, supplies were really scarce and houses were built using whatever was available. Mine is generally pretty nice, but I've heard about and seen similar houses built out of all kinds of rubbish. One thing I've noticed in my house, when we were having the fireplace made and the floor had to be opened, under the planks some of the frames had been built out of stuff that essentially looked like firewood



Hell I thought that was a pretty cool history lesson lol. Similarly, our previous rental home that was built in 1942 was also a government building... built to house Army officers at a military installation and later moved several miles and transformed into a civilian residence after the Army base was shut down. It also was one of several in that neighborhood... similar floor plans, similar sizes, and similar structural conditions. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude, same. My first day in after I bought my house I ran around peeling back flaking paint everywhere because the whole place was painted this hideous yellow and priority #1 was to repaint the whole thing.
> I get to the master bedroom, and this one flake just _keeps going_. Turns out, these knuckleheads just taped a piece of paper over a gaping hole in the wall and painted over it. Pretty much set the tone for the rest of the place; consistently finding examples of that 'work ethic' everywhere. Still, to this day, 2 years later



I know that wasn't funny to discover but it was certainly funny to read. The previous homeowner here also had fairly lackluster paint and patch skills. The kitchen is multiple layered colors... all of them ugly as sin... baby vomit yellow over olive drab green and a myriad of other unappealing colors underneath. I kept finding small smooth flaky areas and realized that she had patched some nail holes with Scotch tape then painted over them... just wow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Most plumbing tasks that I've handled have been easy... for sure. But like I said in this particular instance... the peace of mind of having the toilet replacement handled by a professional is worth it to us. This is partly due to the fact that in one of the bathrooms, we already had a water leak ( prior to closing) that wound up scaring the hell out of us and requiring replacement of the bathroom flooring. So at least for the time being, we're being quite careful regarding plumbing repairs. The potential for even the smallest mistake could spell disaster regarding the eventual onset of fungal growth as it relates to the integrity of the slab and structure as well as potential health hazards. I could do a perfect job and still be left wondering or second-guessing my work because of all of this. I have a great deal of trust and confidence in the plumber that we're going to use and at least in this instance, that's worth the additional expense.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you can learn about people from what kinds of stains and splatters you find in a house where they resided. We already know that the previous homeowner drank her coffee black, drank it everywhere in the house and was extremely jittery. At least I'm telling myself it's coffee and not bloody explosive diarrhea.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I've got my hobby/ work room pretty well up and running as well as the garage. Neither are where they really need to be but they're clean and organized enough that I can do maintenance and repair work on my guitars and other toys. I didn't want my personal projects to wind up neglected due to not having my work areas and tools accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I thought that was a pretty cool history lesson lol. Similarly, our previous rental home that was built in 1942 was also a government building... built to house Army officers at a military installation and later moved several miles and transformed into a civilian residence after the Army base was shut down. It also was one of several in that neighborhood... similar floor plans, similar sizes, and similar structural conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wasn't funny to discover but it was certainly funny to read. The previous homeowner here also had fairly lackluster paint and patch skills. The kitchen is multiple layered colors... all of them ugly as sin... baby vomit yellow over olive drab green and a myriad of other unappealing colors underneath. I kept finding small smooth flaky areas and realized that she had patched some nail holes with Scotch tape then painted over them... just wow.


I"ve replaced a ton of toilets over the years with my dad (he used to own a pile of rental properties). They're stupidly easy provided you don't need to mess with the actual pipes. It should just be drain upper tank/shut off the water, replace the seals, bolt down new toilet, silicone caulk the seam, and put pipe tape on the fittings (if it's an older house without flex tube/plastic pipes/compression fittings). Then turn on the water and voila. 
I mean I'm not even that handy and I can fix the majority of plumbing issues with ease. Granted if you get a leak in a pipe under the floorboards, then that's a bitch to deal with.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> I"ve replaced a ton of toilets over the years with my dad (he used to own a pile of rental properties). They're stupidly easy provided you don't need to mess with the actual pipes. It should just be drain upper tank/shut off the water, replace the seals, bolt down new toilet, silicone caulk the seam, and put pipe tape on the fittings (if it's an older house without flex tube/plastic pipes/compression fittings). Then turn on the water and voila.
> I mean I'm not even that handy and I can fix the majority of plumbing issues with ease. Granted if you get a leak in a pipe under the floorboards, then that's a bitch to deal with.



Yeah I'm very familiar with the procedure... no problem doing the actual job myself. That was why I went into detail regarding why we're choosing to go a different route.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Tired: shitter talk
Wired: expensive pens


----------



## Ralyks

Dropped my Strandberg Boden 7 off almost 4 weeks ago to get a tremol-no installed. Last week went in to see what was taking so long. Some idiot gave the luthier a thicker gauge string set than I want. Luthier said it'd be done earlier this week. Heard nothing. Called today, said it was done. Went there and picked it up. Got home, and the guitar is set up to fucking baritone F#. First in making them fix this. Then I'm finding a new shop for repairs and installations, because the only reason I still went to this place was a buddy of mine worked there until very recently.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spectrum sends a bill that's $27 bucks more expensive for nothing -- no additional channels, no higher speeds, nothing. Seriously, fuck off and shove your service up your ass. I hate virtual monopolies in internet services, and my city basically has two options: AT&T which is trash, and Spectrum. There are a few local options but they do not compete at all. I hate this shit with a passion.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Spectrum sends a bill that's $27 bucks more expensive for nothing -- no additional channels, no higher speeds, nothing. Seriously, fuck off and shove your service up your ass. I hate virtual monopolies in internet services, and my city basically has two options: AT&T which is trash, and Spectrum. There are a few local options but they do not compete at all. I hate this shit with a passion.



You sure it wasn't one of those "accidental late night pay-per-views?"


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Spectrum sends a bill that's $27 bucks more expensive for nothing -- no additional channels, no higher speeds, nothing. Seriously, fuck off and shove your service up your ass. I hate virtual monopolies in internet services, and my city basically has two options: AT&T which is trash, and Spectrum. There are a few local options but they do not compete at all. I hate this shit with a passion.



Completely agree and x2... Fuck Spectrum. I hate 'em but it's them or DTV which I've heard nothing but bad things about as well.


----------



## Ralyks

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Spectrum sends a bill that's $27 bucks more expensive for nothing -- no additional channels, no higher speeds, nothing. Seriously, fuck off and shove your service up your ass. I hate virtual monopolies in internet services, and my city basically has two options: AT&T which is trash, and Spectrum. There are a few local options but they do not compete at all. I hate this shit with a passion.



Fuuuuuuck Spectrum


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> You sure it wasn't one of those "accidental late night pay-per-views?"


I'm sure it wasn't. I don't use their shitty on demand.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol at their on demand services... "oh hey episodes 6 and 7 from season 3" ... wtf??


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol at their on demand services... "oh hey episodes 6 and 7 from season 3" ... wtf??


For real. And it rarely works flawlessly. It's a fucking joke. Charter Spectrum slurps shit from a backed up toilet.

EDIT: Is it illegal to make a customers internet unusable in order to upsell them into a different tier because a customers package is "outdated"? I have a feeling that is pretty illegal, but yet they somehow get away with it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I mean... when I talked to a rep couple weeks ago, he was saying that my recent increase was due to their upgraded eqipment... broken down on the bill between "Spectrum TV, Other Charges, and Taxes Fees & Charges". They've always raised my bill and it never stops... one of the highest bills I pay each month not including my mortgage pmt.


----------



## Mathemagician

I went from spectrum to ATT back to spectrum. 

Here it’s just competitive enough that spectrum will offer an internet only package. ATT wanted my left nut and more. 

And ATT is hemorrhaging customers from their Direct TV side and is just on a continuous price hike spree. 

But nooooo, lets not stop consolidation via anti-trust laws because less competition is good for companies. Fuck the consumer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

At least maybe if Spectrum fucked the consumer, I might get a reach around to go with the monthly bill wallet rape.


----------



## Steinmetzify

People that read a company bulletin webpage one time and think that makes them experts on what I do, so feel the need to bust out with the ‘rules’ because it would benefit them/get them special treatment. 

Never mind the fact that I’m the most highly paid guy at my company and the official corporate trainer, I obviously have zero clue what I’m doing, right?!

Call my boss to tell him that I’m most likely going to get a complaint. 

His response?

“Fuck that guy, I know who you are and I’m not one iota worried about anything you do.”

Fuckin people. Mind your own business, thanks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blew a fuse and all 4 of my EL34s in my FSM. Oh and one of the tubes in my Revv is dead. I'm fuckin salty.


----------



## lewis

Got an alert from courier Hermes claiming a package im waiting for - was to be delivered today between 2pm - 6pm

Waited in ALL day. This time frame comes and goes, then i get a new update claiming they couldnt deliever it for some reason and it will be the 'next working day' - which leads me to believe its Monday now..

I mean its fuxking ridiculous that in 2019, ordering 2 in stock video games from a company, can take as long as 5/6 days to be delievered just because a courier is dog shit.

How Hermes havent gone under yet i dont know - they seem to be universally accepted as the worst fucking couriers in the UK.
Disgraceful they still get delivery contracts


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> Got an alert from courier Hermes claiming a package im waiting for - was to be delivered today between 2pm - 6pm
> 
> Waited in ALL day. This time frame comes and goes, then i get a new update claiming they couldnt deliever it for some reason and it will be the 'next working day' - which leads me to believe its Monday now..
> 
> I mean its fuxking ridiculous that in 2019, ordering 2 in stock video games from a company, can take as long as 5/6 days to be delievered just because a courier is dog shit.
> 
> How Hermes havent gone under yet i dont know - they seem to be universally accepted as the worst fucking couriers in the UK.
> Disgraceful they still get delivery contracts


UPS will pull that bullshit too. I think it's done as a way to skip a few deliveries when they have heavier loads or the driver is a lazy putz.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> UPS will pull that bullshit too. I think it's done as a way to skip a few deliveries when they have heavier loads or the driver is a lazy putz.


God. What a joke.

I mean logically this time of year, you think their mindset would be "lets ramp up our work ethic to deal with the increase in packages"

Not "i cant be arsed-he gets it when he gets it"

Counter productive. Either way telling people to basically take a whole work day off work for a package - only to then tell you "whoops maybe not" once the day is over, is disgusting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> God. What a joke.
> 
> I mean logically this time of year, you think their mindset would be "lets ramp up our work ethic to deal with the increase in packages"
> 
> Not "i cant be arsed-he gets it when he gets it"
> 
> Counter productive. Either way telling people to basically take a whole work day off work for a package - only to then tell you "whoops maybe not" once the day is over, is disgusting.


I think this is why people will have it delivered at work if they can.


----------



## Vegetta

whlep my Thanksgiving vacation was just axed because nobody knows how to manage a project and we got an unrealistic launch date so yeah *S A L T Y*


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think this is why people will have it delivered at work if they can.



I used to do that, but then people started thinking I had a problem. Then I just started my own business so no one can think I have a problem anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Maybe you have a problem...?


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe you have a problem...?



You're fired.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh yeah?


----------



## NotDonVito

Tried to cancel an order on a guitar literally an hour after I ordered it. Got an email saying it was being shipped already. Didn't ship until 3 days after I sent the email, and now they're taking forever to respond to a return request, where I have to pay the return postage no less. Never have I uttered the words "Guitar Center would have been a more pleasant experience" until now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started stringing up my jazzmaster build and realized that the bridge is too low in relation to the neck, so now I get to make a shim to make it taller. 
I also tweaked my back doing oly lifts yesterday so I've been fucking miserable all day.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

NotDonVito said:


> Tried to cancel an order on a guitar literally an hour after I ordered it. *Got an email saying it was being shipped already. Didn't ship until 3 days after I sent the email*, and now they're taking forever to respond to a return request, where I have to pay the return postage no less. Never have I uttered the words "Guitar Center would have been a more pleasant experience" until now.



That is some bullshit. I'd be on the war path.


----------



## NotDonVito

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That is some bullshit. I'd be on the war path.


Yeah I placed the order on a Friday night, way after business hours, and got a very obvious automated email saying the request was denied. 

I was even going to keep it and budget a bit, but the guitar itself needs some minor fret work done that I don't have the tools for.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> Yeah I placed the order on a Friday night, way after business hours, and got a very obvious automated email saying the request was denied.
> 
> I was even going to keep it and budget a bit, but the guitar itself needs some minor fret work done that I don't have the tools for.



What guitar was it? :O


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> What guitar was it? :O


Jackson RR3. I forgot Fender/Jackson doesn't make the pro models in Japan anymore, and it shows ;_;

I finally got an email back from the company and they're at least paying for the shipping, so goodbye randy rhoads, we hardly knew ye'.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

NotDonVito said:


> I finally got an email back from the company and they're at least paying for the shipping, so goodbye randy rhoads, we hardly knew ye'.



Hey, at least they covered you where it counts. That was the part I'd have been most upset about.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't find my damn fret crowning file, and I only had 2 frets to fucking crown


----------



## lewis

Andertons TV used to actually be good and you saw a wide array of gear.
Now however all we fuxking see on it is them choosing and gushing over Boss Katanas....

Sick of it now. Every single vid


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Andertons TV used to actually be good and you saw a wide array of gear.
> Now however all we fuxking see on it is them choosing and gushing over Boss Katanas....
> 
> Sick of it now. Every single vid


 why are you surprised that they'd push a product that the majority of their audience can actually afford and which happens to sound good?


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> why are you surprised that they'd push a product that the majority of their audience can actually afford and which happens to sound good?


Because even in their "sound like" series where they try and recreate legendary artisist and their rigs - they still pick Katanas.....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They're trying to "sound like," not "here's the gear your need if you want to have the same exact kit as EVH." For one, those JBLs or whatever they were would be a total pain to come by, and you'd have to find a decent alternative.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They're trying to "sound like," not "here's the gear your need if you want to have the same exact kit as EVH." For one, those JBLs or whatever they were would be a total pain to come by, and you'd have to find a decent alternative.



But a fair few of them are "break the bank" so they basically give themselves unlimted budget and still seem to pick Katanas haha.

I mean i get there will be a few legendary dudes/bands that used rare as hell things but most are going to use stuff you can still come by. (Say Marshall tube amps etc)

I just find it annoying they always pick the same amp for most things. Its become less "sound like these artists" and more " all our vids sound the same because of same amp"

They even know and joke about it which annoys me more lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> They even know and joke about it which annoys me more lol


Well, their videos are kinda annoying in general, even before "Just Add Katana!" was a thing. The tones are kinda uninspiring.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, their videos are kinda annoying in general, even before "Just Add Katana!" was a thing. The tones are kinda uninspiring.


Haha 100%


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, their videos are kinda annoying in general, even before "Just Add Katana!" was a thing. The tones are kinda uninspiring.



I watched them a fair bit at one point, but I stopped before the Katana stuff because well... I would do a lot better picking gear to replicate the tones they're trying to replicate  IMO they were actually pretty good in the beginning, but then it just started feeling like they're doing the same episode over and over...


----------



## NotDonVito

My back went out for no reason at all yesterday. Felt fine all day, sat up from the couch, now I feel like I need a walker.

On the plus side it's pissing me off so much I'm forcing myself to move around and clean my pig sty apartment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm grilling burgers while it's snowing. Oh the things I do for tasty food.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Because I paid 4x for Norton when I could’ve waited two weeks and got it for $10 for the year

AND I dont know which Drum VST to buy before Black Friday sale ends! So anyone who knows if Urgitone is worth it, please chime in lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ended up trimming my moustache slightly unevenly so now I get to shave it all off and try again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Seabeast2000

Whoa


----------



## BlackMastodon

The saga has taken a rather grim turn.


----------



## Randy

Alright folks, I know you're having fun but let's exercise some restraint.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

My nephew got blind sided with a punch and ended up with a fractured skull a few days ago. He's only just turned 18 and the thug that did it is in his 30's. I'm not one for vigilante justice but my blood is boiling. Guy who did it has previous including glassing someone in the face. I'll let the courts handle it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


> My nephew got blind sided with a punch and ended up with a fractured skull a few days ago. He's only just turned 18 and the thug that did it is in his 30's. I'm not one for vigilante justice but my blood is boiling. Guy who did it has previous including glassing someone in the face. I'll let the courts handle it.


ie, probably more lenient sentencing so this dickhead can continue being exactly what he is: a useless dickhead.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ie, probably more lenient sentencing so this dickhead can continue being exactly what he is: a useless dickhead.



Agreed! That's if it even makes it to court. We have lots of witnesses to the assault but nobody is willing to make a statement as they are all scared of repercussions. Guy has lots of previous including assaulting females.


----------



## p0ke

Went out drinking with my three best buddies yesterday, got home and noticed I don't have my keys. I had attached them to the car keys earlier, so I knew they were inside right next to the door. So I went to get the spare key, and it wasn't there 
So I call my wife, luckily she was still awake and came to open the door. But now I'm feeling really paranoid, as I have no clue where the key is or who has it... Might have to change the locks


----------



## p0ke

Update: found it. It was on the ground near the door. The key is quite blackened so it was hard to spot in the gravel.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm sick and tired of being in a city where Charter is the only actual internet service provider. Sure, there are others, but their speeds and so forth, when it actually fucking works, do not compare. I think it is about time Charter gets their asses handed to them in court for their shady practices, like throttling people's internet so they'll call, get upsold to a "better" package, lied to from stem to stern, and then have to deal with their shitty techs when they get called out to "fix" something.

Cannot go a single fucking month since August or July without having to call these moronic clowns out to fix something. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Hollowway

I was supposed to rent a U Haul truck today to move stuff from a storage unit. I rented it last week on the phone. Then last night I get a text right after they close that I have to pick up the truck not where I rented it, but 20 miles away. I called, and they said that whoever rented it that day didn't return it to the correct location. I said I have a reservation for my town, though. They said I still have the reservation, but they just switched cities. They also told me I have to pay 99 cents a mile to drive it from the new location back to my city, and then back to where it is. They said they can't waive the mileage. I told the lady that's like having a reservation at a restaurant and being told you still have the reservation, but it's at a different restaurant. And you have to pay them more to go to the other one. After an hour of being transferred to different departments, and pretty much everyone telling me that, in fact, this is the way the system works, I just said fuck it and canceled the reservation. It blows my mind how companies can still get away with shitty customer service when so many other companies are disrupting industries. It won't be long before there's an Amazon Truck Rental, or an Uber of truck rentals. Absolute piece of shit company, U Haul is.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Finally got around to installing some auxiliary horns on my truck yesterday only to find out after an hour-and-a-half of making the wiring harness and getting every installed, that the horns I bought (a few months back unfortunately) are both junk. Dead. Zero resistance according to the voltmeter. And I didn't even buy some no name ebay specials either. At least payday is this week so I'll be able to order some new ones.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Carrion Rocket said:


> Finally got around to installing some auxiliary horns on my truck yesterday only to find out after an hour-and-a-half of making the wiring harness and getting every installed, that the horns I bought (a few months back unfortunately) are both junk. Dead. Zero resistance according to the voltmeter. And I didn't even buy some no name ebay specials either. At least payday is this week so I'll be able to order some new ones.


no Trainhorn man?


----------



## Carrion Rocket

The906 said:


> no Trainhorn man?


I drive a truck, but it's far from a bro truck.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hollowway said:


> They also told me I have to pay 99 cents a mile to drive it from the new location back to my city, and then back to where it is. They said they can't waive the mileage.



That is an absolutely hilarious joke. You should thank them for bringing some laughter back into your life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I was supposed to rent a U Haul truck today to move stuff from a storage unit. I rented it last week on the phone. Then last night I get a text right after they close that I have to pick up the truck not where I rented it, but 20 miles away. I called, and they said that whoever rented it that day didn't return it to the correct location. I said I have a reservation for my town, though. They said I still have the reservation, but they just switched cities. They also told me I have to pay 99 cents a mile to drive it from the new location back to my city, and then back to where it is. They said they can't waive the mileage. I told the lady that's like having a reservation at a restaurant and being told you still have the reservation, but it's at a different restaurant. And you have to pay them more to go to the other one. After an hour of being transferred to different departments, and pretty much everyone telling me that, in fact, this is the way the system works, I just said fuck it and canceled the reservation. It blows my mind how companies can still get away with shitty customer service when so many other companies are disrupting industries. It won't be long before there's an Amazon Truck Rental, or an Uber of truck rentals. Absolute piece of shit company, U Haul is.



U-Haul is probably one of the worst companies in the world. Absolute garbage customer service and the products are so hit or miss that it in no way makes up for it. It's as if an ISP and an American based airline were in a competition to see how poorly they could serve their customers. 

I refuse to use them. I highly suggest you look into both Budget and Penske. Fewer locations, and they don't have as many accessories, but the fleets are more reliable and the service is worlds better. Heck, head down to Home Depot and see if they have rentals, so have pickups and box trucks available. 

Sorry you had to deal with them. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> U-Haul is probably one of the worst companies in the world. Absolute garbage customer service and the products are so hit or miss that it in no way makes up for it. It's as if an ISP and an American based airline were in a competition to see how poorly they could serve their customers.
> 
> I refuse to use them. I highly suggest you look into both Budget and Penske. Fewer locations, and they don't have as many accessories, but the fleets are more reliable and the service is worlds better. Heck, head down to Home Depot and see if they have rentals, so have pickups and box trucks available.
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with them. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.



Thanks for the suggestions. I didn't know Budget rented trucks. I'll give those guys a call. And interesting about HD - I wasn't aware they rented anything other than pickups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I didn't know Budget rented trucks. I'll give those guys a call. And interesting about HD - I wasn't aware they rented anything other than pickups.



Maybe it's regional with Home Depot. Over here they partner with a rental company (Penske?) and have a couple of the smaller box trucks/van available. 

If you have an HD Pro account or the card I think the first hour or one of the fees is waved.


----------



## lewis

My internet is trash. Its 36mbs download speed yet i live in a large large town only 10mins outside the countys main large city

In this day and age i want 100mbs plus. Virgin offer super fast fibre optic which can go to 250mbs a second download speed BUT despite me checking for the last 5 years, they STILL dont offer it in my area.
The Uk is woefully behind and inept with providing internet properly now.

2020 and 36mbs a second download speed for £30 a month is comically infuriating to me


----------



## lurè

lewis said:


> My internet is trash. Its 36mbs download speed yet i live in a large large town only 10mins outside the countys main large city
> 
> In this day and age i want 100mbs plus. Virgin offer super fast fibre optic which can go to 250mbs a second download speed BUT despite me checking for the last 5 years, they STILL dont offer it in my area.
> The Uk is woefully behind and inept with providing internet properly now.
> 
> 2020 and 36mbs a second download speed for £30 a month is comically infuriating to me



Dude, 7mb in download for me. 
My torrents go at 800kb/s when I'm lucky.

Cheers from Cretaceous


----------



## lewis

lurè said:


> Dude, 7mb in download for me.
> My torrents go at 800kb/s when I'm lucky.
> 
> Cheers from Cretaceous


How do you manage hahaha


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Dude, 7mb in download for me.
> My torrents go at 800kb/s when I'm lucky.
> 
> Cheers from Cretaceous





Not very high speed here either though - I'm running 4G at 100/50 which is mostly around 70/40 irl. It's enough for Netflix and stuff but downloading games from Xbox Live takes ages. It's surprisingly stable though.
I could have up to 10Gb fibre optic, but I'd have to pay 2k€ for the initial connecting (my house already has the cables but the previous owner never payed the starting fee) + around 200€/month (less for normal speed ones though, I think 100/100 is like 29€/month). So I'm staying at 4G for now, since it costs me 16€/month. 
First world problem, anyone?


----------



## BlackMastodon

lurè said:


> Dude, 7mb in download for me.
> My torrents go at 800kb/s when I'm lucky.
> 
> Cheers from Cretaceous


I feel this, but that's an issue I have with Nord running on my old windows 7 laptop. Otherwise my local fibre internet is pretty solid for 50/50 at C$60.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lurè said:


> Dude, 7mb in download for me.
> My torrents go at 800kb/s when I'm lucky.
> 
> Cheers from Cretaceous



My folks pay $80/mo for 3mbps. In California. There is no other option where they live save for satellite. 
Meanwhile, I just live on the other side of town, and I get 250mbps for $65/mo. 

When they asked my ISP about getting service extended to their neighborhood, they said they'd lay the cable if they paid for it, at a cost of $20,000 per foot. They'd have needed to lay about 100ft.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> My internet is trash. Its 36mbs download speed yet i live in a large large town only 10mins outside the countys main large city
> 
> In this day and age i want 100mbs plus. Virgin offer super fast fibre optic which can go to 250mbs a second download speed BUT despite me checking for the last 5 years, they STILL dont offer it in my area.
> The Uk is woefully behind and inept with providing internet properly now.
> 
> 2020 and 36mbs a second download speed for £30 a month is comically infuriating to me


Cry me a fucking river. I live in a rather decently sized city in the US, and since I have no other option than to be a slave to the corporate assholes at Charter Spectrum (who recently bought Time Warner in the last few years if memory serves), my options are bullshit 10-20mb speeds, which is considered "competition" -- in comparison to Charter's 100mb. It is fucking bullshit and I want more competition, then these assholes might offer better product for less money to get the customers.

Fuck Charter.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cry me a fucking river. I live in a rather decently sized city in the US, and since I have no other option than to be a slave to the corporate assholes at Charter Spectrum (who recently bought Time Warner in the last few years if memory serves), my options are bullshit 10-20mb speeds, which is considered "competition" -- in comparison to Charter's 100mb. It is fucking bullshit and I want more competition, then these assholes might offer better product for less money to get the customers.
> 
> Fuck Charter.



I should have posted this in first world problems thread instead


----------



## cwhitey2

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cry me a fucking river. I live in a rather decently sized city in the US, and since I have no other option than to be a slave to the corporate assholes at Charter Spectrum (who recently bought Time Warner in the last few years if memory serves), my options are bullshit 10-20mb speeds, which is considered "competition" -- in comparison to Charter's 100mb. It is fucking bullshit and I want more competition, then these assholes might offer better product for less money to get the customers.
> 
> Fuck Charter.


NY tried to kick Charter out...then Cuomo caved 

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...-of-new-york-agrees-to-new-merger-conditions/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> I should have posted this in first world problems thread instead


(By the way, I realize my tone isn't able to be conveyed through text and wanted to mention much of my tone was meant sarcastically.)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cwhitey2 said:


> NY tried to kick Charter out...then Cuomo caved
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...-of-new-york-agrees-to-new-merger-conditions/


Translation: Charter paid off Cuomo. Scumbag.


----------



## cwhitey2

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Translation: Charter paid off Cuomo. Scumbag.


Correct.

I hate them more than the Governor


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Ibanez Prestige RG1527 on the bay. Buy it now for £389 or best offer...no case, few paint chips. I offer £300 seller declines and counter offers with £350 to which I decline. Sells it the next day for £300 to someone else!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dislocated my jaw a few years ago in sparring, so occasionally I get random bouts of pain/serious difficulty chewing. This latest bout has been fucking miserable and has lasted over a week. I can barely open my mouth and anything chewy is basically like someone is driving a screwdriver into my jaw repeatedly.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dislocated my jaw a few years ago in sparring, so occasionally I get random bouts of pain/serious difficulty chewing. This latest bout has been fucking miserable and has lasted over a week. I can barely open my mouth and anything chewy is basically like someone is driving a screwdriver into my jaw repeatedly.



I bet everyone around you is probably posting in the "Why are you happy right now" thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> I bet everyone around you is probably posting in the "Why are you happy right now" thread.


 joke's on you I can still talk just fine


----------



## sirbuh

My bonus that was withheld for a year and I resigned over was distributed to the same folks that lost money over that time period.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just watched Dovydas' vid on how Chapman pretty much encouraged his fanbase to doxx and dislike bomb other youtubers that called him out (for legitimate bullshit). I was never much of a fan of Chapman but the way his fanbase acts disgusts me. Same with the Periphery fanboys that were threatening/harassing Yvette Young just a couple of days ago.
https://riffcityguitar.com/rob-chapman-exposed-our-side-article-sp-mp/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So basically business as usual on YouTube. Sorry, but for someone who has seen this happen with loads of YouTubers in the past (sssssss), I'm pretty much not really up in arms about it. As for encouraging his fan base to dox people, I'd possibly point it out to Patreon if he is making money that way. The Grease Slick of YouTube got his Patreon shitcanned faster than you could say "supercallifragi-" whatever the fuck for sharing someone's phone number "by accident."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So basically business as usual on YouTube. Sorry, but for someone who has seen this happen with loads of YouTubers in the past (sssssss), I'm pretty much not really up in arms about it. As for encouraging his fan base to dox people, I'd possibly point it out to Patreon if he is making money that way. The Grease Slick of YouTube got his Patreon shitcanned faster than you could say "supercallifragi-" whatever the fuck for sharing someone's phone number "by accident."


Eh there's more to it. Basically a small yt channel called out chapman for doing cringy shit (like piggybacking off of the ALS icebucket challenge to make his own), buying a 5000$ PRS after his band's gear got stolen on tour, his wife begging fans for money so he could get a 40th birthday present, how he lied about the sales/QC of chapman guitars, and a bunch of other unsavory shit. Said small channel got death threats/doxxed across all of his social media and it's blowing up with other yt guitar channels coming to call Chapman out.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Yikes


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Eh there's more to it. Basically a small yt channel called out chapman for doing cringy shit (like piggybacking off of the ALS icebucket challenge to make his own), buying a 5000$ PRS after his band's gear got stolen on tour, his wife begging fans for money so he could get a 40th birthday present, how he lied about the sales/QC of chapman guitars, and a bunch of other unsavory shit. Said small channel got death threats/doxxed across all of his social media and it's blowing up with other yt guitar channels coming to call Chapman out.


I mean, someone might as well recycle the content cop format, because iDubbbz is basically a useless relic at this point posting weird cringey YouTube Dads content (someone really needs to content cop iDubbbz).

Still, people keep making morons famous, then get upset when moron does moronic shit. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Make stupid famous, get stupid results. In other words, GIGO at play. Garbage in, garbage out.

EDIT: To elaborate, I don't really care enough about Chapman or Anderton's enough to look into it. Chapman is an obvious paid shill, as is Anderton. They dial up subpar tones and shit out content to collect cash. The format is mostly terrible and they are used car salesmen at best. I've read somewhere that apparently they were decent early on, but that ship has obviously sailed. Whether or not Chapman guitars are good is anyone's guess, but I'm not particularly fond of their look or aesthetic, so whatever.


----------



## littlebadboy

Mad...

Coz I was planning to restring and setup a new guitar this weekend. But it seems I'm just fixing room arrangements to my wife's content and vacuuming room.

Dammit.


----------



## Metropolis

My right ear is probably clogged from ear wax because of using earplugs and ear canal is kind of narrow. If that fucker doesn't open with pharmacy ear spray in three days I have to go to see a doctor for sucking that shit out from near ear drum.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Try tilting your head back in a hot shower with your jaw completely relaxed and open. Try to breathe deeply and yawn as well. Might help.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My car's check engine light came on a couple weeks ago. Looked into what the problem was with a mechanic and now I'm searching up stuff online for this problem. The problem is so common that VW extended the warranty for replacing the intake manifold up to 120k miles. My car is at 126k miles. Fuck me I guess.


----------



## Boofchuck

Some of the people at my university have their heads so far up their ass I'm sick of it. I've been fighting the beaurocracy for days and it's totally draining me. Fucking Ticks and Leeches.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I hate applying for jobs. That shit where it pulls from your resume and auto-fills everything inevitably ALWAYS fucks up. And don't get me started on cover letters.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Furtive Glance said:


> I hate applying for jobs. That shit where it pulls from your resume and auto-fills everything inevitably ALWAYS fucks up. And don't get me started on cover letters.



My pet peeve is the timed assessments that they use to filter who gets an initial call back- that you can't retake.
Shit happens, dude. When you're giving me a 30 question assessment and limiting me to 2 minutes per answer, it's entirely possible I am going to have to miss a couple. This type of thing is supposed to be done by appointment, after pre-selection. Not to mention the fact that if you're applying to one of these, 20 to 1 you have a job already. So that's ~10 hours a day off the table. God help you if you have kids. Time the whole exam if you need to time it.


----------



## SD83

[rant]
So, we had an election lately in one of our "states", and the result was complete rubbish, 30% for the extreme left, 23% for the extreme right, 20% for the slightly right, 8% for the slightly left, 5% for the green party & 5% for the liberal party... (for those aware of the political situation in Germany, I am very much aware of the fact that I might be slightly exagerating things, and you can look up the results of the election in Thüringen/Thuringia for yourself, but I don't think I'm being misleading or lying here, just simplifing) since this is Germany, everyone was like "nah, we'll never work with the extreme right, no fucking way!". They still say that. Problem is... those parties now had to agree on a candidate for prime minister. Obviously, the left nominated their candidate, so did the right. Since no one dared to openly support the extreme right, and neither the slightly right nor the liberals could be bothered to vote for the extreme left, they found themselves at a stalemate. Until the Liberal Party decided to nominate a candidate of their own for no apparent reason and with obviously no chance of winning anything, since the only ones that would go with them, apparently, where the slightly right. That guy is now prime minister of that state because exactly every single representative of the extreme right voted for him and exactly no one voted for their OWN candidate. 
Now, obviously, none of this was planned in advance. Right? Right.... And slightly right and liberal continue to claim that they will not ever work with the extreme right. But... the prime minister belongs to the smallest party in the local parliament. And they can't do anything, literally nothing, without votes from either the extreme left, which they will not get, or the extreme right, which they claim to not want.
And the very same politicians in those parties endlessly tell the media that they don't understand why the public doesn't trust them, why more and more people think their voice does, in fact, NOT matter. Especially the politicians in mentioned "slightly right" and "slightly left" parties, who have ruled Germany since 1949 and until very recently easily got a combined 60% or more of the votes. "Why don't people trust us?" Because you're a bunch of lying shitcunts. Usually, they tried to somehow veil that, but this is so disgustingly obvious... 
To make this clear, I'm not mad because of who won this election. After all, I don't agree with the extreme left and I agree even less with the extreme right, so it was basically a lose-lose-situation from the get-go. It's because how obviously those people don't give a shit about what those who voted for them wanted. If they had, before the election, openly admitted that they were open for a coalition with the extreme right and now they would have done that, fine. Not what I had hoped for, but that's "democracy". Maybe I am right and the majority there is stupid, or I am stupid and the majority there is right, who am I to judge? But that is not what happened. Every single voter who voted for those two parties was repeatedly being told they would never work with the extreme right. In fact, the new prime minister said exactly that just after the extreme right made him prime minister by voting, every single one of them, for him and AGAINST their own candidate. You can't make that shit up...
[/rant]


----------



## ImNotAhab

I bought a Squier active iv as a project bass. The neck was bowed so bad I could have could have joined the fellowship but I thought I could save it. 
A few weeks of weights seemed to help. I thought some truss rod washers may help too so I went to out humpty back together then bam. The truss rod thread disintegrated. Must have tightened it too much but it still seemed to have some play.

Long story short the neck is buggered. Shame too, I really liked the look of the ebanol fretboard.


----------



## Kobalt

I'm 31, and I'm still JUST accepting the fact that income taxing is just one confusing license to steal the population, and it's endlessly infuriating... Like, give me a fucking break! Being a hobo is illegal but please, please just take all of my hard earned money, I simply don't need it to live a normal life.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kobalt said:


> I'm 31, and I'm still JUST accepting the fact that income taxing is just one confusing license to steal the population, and it's endlessly infuriating... Like, give me a fucking break! Being a hobo is illegal but please, please just take all of my hard earned money, I simply don't need it to live a normal life.



Taxation is theft.™

What's been driving me batty though is my escrow account for my mortgage. It's either property taxes or homeowners insurance, but one of them goes up by $400 every single year. Now, since they pay the bills and it's, you know, the entire purpose of the account, you'd think the bank would adjust for this. They never do. So every single year come tax return time, I get a nice fat $400 bill for an escrow deficit. Au revoir, tax return. Then of course two weeks later they increase my monthly payment by like $50 due to 'reassessing' these expenses- so you'd think it's handled, right? _*You thought*_. 100% come next year, your happy ass is gunna get another $400 bill. Fuckers. I bet you I could deposit $400 into that escrow account _*right now*_ and I'll still get billed for a $400 deficit again next year.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Makes me a little nauseated to read that. As a new homeowner preparing to see an increase in our propery taxes this year... just awful. 

Aaaand... I hate these damned ppl that decide to tell you all their unfortunate issues that lead up to why they can't pay for the items that you sold them. Fuck... I have issues too... a lot of em! But god damn I don't go around and try to use these things in order to delay paying for shit. Tell me UP FRONT if you can't pay me till next month. Yeah... I prob wouldn't have sold you the shit but maybe I would've... never know. And at least I'll respect you for being honest with me! Fact is that your character and your integrity just took a complete nose dive with me. Assholes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Taxation is theft.™
> 
> What's been driving me batty though is my escrow account for my mortgage. It's either property taxes or homeowners insurance, but one of them goes up by $400 every single year. Now, since they pay the bills and it's, you know, the entire purpose of the account, you'd think the bank would adjust for this. They never do. So every single year come tax return time, I get a nice fat $400 bill for an escrow deficit. Au revoir, tax return. Then of course two weeks later they increase my monthly payment by like $50 due to 'reassessing' these expenses- so you'd think it's handled, right? _*You thought*_. 100% come next year, your happy ass is gunna get another $400 bill. Fuckers. I bet you I could deposit $400 into that escrow account _*right now*_ and I'll still get billed for a $400 deficit again next year.



Seems like the loan processor screwed up. If the numbers aren't right, and you haven't been making a ton of improvements to the property or other miscellaneous stuff, chances are your escrow numbers weren't calculated right before or at closing. This can happen if the assessment was out of date or they only went off the insurance quote and not the live premium. 

The fact that the deficit is close to the same amount is fairly telling. 

You shouldn't have to wait for tax season to find this out. Your escrow account should have been charged before the new year. Your deficit might not even be $400, you could be paying a fee as the bank is floating you the deficit amount. These fees can be steep. 

I doubt it's tax related unless you've done a ton to your property year over year (additions, etc.). In WI the effective property tax rate is over twice CA, and if I don't think I'd ever see a $400 bump without practically doubling square footage. Even with $20k in improvements I was only reassessed an additional $200/yr.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Took the day off to sign for my Balaguer but fedex is gonna fedex.


----------



## Demiurge

I haven't played electric in a long time. Played yesterday for 10 minutes and somehow doing so fucked-up my left shoulder. Because of course it would.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Demiurge said:


> I haven't played electric in a long time. Played yesterday for 10 minutes and somehow doing so fucked-up my left shoulder. Because of course it would.


Stretch and warm up.


----------



## Demiurge

^I guess I have to start doing that. I wasn't even laying down the hott lixx, I was just testing out a practice amp with a few cowboy chords and kindergarten-level pentatonics.


----------



## jaxadam

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seems like the loan processor screwed up. If the numbers aren't right, and you haven't been making a ton of improvements to the property or other miscellaneous stuff, chances are your escrow numbers weren't calculated right before or at closing. This can happen if the assessment was out of date or they only went off the insurance quote and not the live premium.
> 
> The fact that the deficit is close to the same amount is fairly telling.
> 
> You shouldn't have to wait for tax season to find this out. Your escrow account should have been charged before the new year. Your deficit might not even be $400, you could be paying a fee as the bank is floating you the deficit amount. These fees can be steep.
> 
> I doubt it's tax related unless you've done a ton to your property year over year (additions, etc.). In WI the effective property tax rate is over twice CA, and if I don't think I'd ever see a $400 bump without practically doubling square footage. Even with $20k in improvements I was only reassessed an additional $200/yr.



This has nothing to do with the loan processor. The escrow accounts are adjusted annually at this time of year, and the deficit is to cover the gap between the required escrow balance and the expected lowest month balance. State rules mandate the required minimum balance, and it is typically twice the monthly tax and insurance premium.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jaxadam said:


> This has nothing to do with the loan processor. The escrow accounts are adjusted annually at this time of year, and the deficit is to cover the gap between the required escrow balance and the expected lowest month balance. State rules mandate the required minimum balance, and it is typically twice the monthly tax and insurance premium.



Learn something new all the time. Thank you. 

I'll have to see what WI's rules are. I can't remember a payment like that on either houses out here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

COD MW keeps crashing on me in the middle of multiplayer matches. It's so damn annoying.


----------



## lurè

Have a gig on March but the venue decided to cancel every show from today to undefined date because of "bureaucratic issues".


----------



## Kaura

MY SECOND OR THIRD OR I DONT GIVE A FUCK GENERATION SCARLETT INTERFACE JUST DIED. FUCK FOCUSRITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I blew some fuses in my FSM and after replacing them/the tubes, the amp won't turn on at all. Sometimes I really fucking hate tube amps.


----------



## p0ke

At work, we used to have 2 mobile app devs, me doing the Android stuff and another guy doing the iOS stuff. And then we both did various web and react-native projects together. Well, our iOS guy quit just before x-mas, and apparently iOS devs are nowhere to be found at the moment.
Then a company we did a project for reported some iOS bugs... And guess who's gotta fix them...

I have almost zero knowledge of iOS development, but that's not really a problem since I know my way around code in general, but this goddamned project. It just won't build. There are no errors, but the swift compiler just never finishes. I even found the parts in the code I need to change, but I can't test any of it since it doesn't build.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> At work, we used to have 2 mobile app devs, me doing the Android stuff and another guy doing the iOS stuff. And then we both did various web and react-native projects together. Well, our iOS guy quit just before x-mas, and apparently iOS devs are nowhere to be found at the moment.
> Then a company we did a project for reported some iOS bugs... And guess who's gotta fix them...
> 
> I have almost zero knowledge of iOS development, but that's not really a problem since I know my way around code in general, but this goddamned project. It just won't build. There are no errors, but the swift compiler just never finishes. I even found the parts in the code I need to change, but I can't test any of it since it doesn't build.



What does your boss think about that? As someone who's trying to get into IT my biggest fear is I that I don't know what to do and I get fired.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> What does your boss think about that? As someone who's trying to get into IT my biggest fear is I that I don't know what to do and I get fired.



Well, we don't have any option since we haven't been able to find a replacement iOS guy. I don't really have a boss as such, we just have a "project manager" guy who plans what we're doing but in the end I'm basically directly responsible to the customer to get stuff done. 

And about the "don't know what to do and get fired" -part: in my experience, a huge amount of the time you don't know what you're doing and have to figure it out for yourself. For example, since I'm the most qualified mobile dev here, if I run into some problem, there's literally no-one to ask (apart from stackoverflow.com  )


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> It just won't build.


This sentence was a good chunk of my day yesterday. Working on a project that worked just fine most of the day, then just magically decided not to build anymore. Turns out I had just gotten lucky after updating to VS2019 and it magically worked when it shouldn't have - for some kinda obscure errors-are-hard-to-read-in-C++ kind of reason. Turns out they removed some operators from std::nullptr_t at some point, making one of the libraries I was using explode.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

You guys are making me really miss software development, while simultaneously feeling intense relief that I haven't been inside an IDE in years.


----------



## Brutal08

Shows cancelled because of the corona virus.... Im working my ass off at job on project that take a lot of energie right now and this part of the year is always the hardest for me with the everlasting winter that doesnt seem to go away... I saw those shows(1 with my band) as a relief coming up... At least my job isnt affected by the situation right now, i cant imagine what it is for touring bands who rely of the shows incomme


----------



## cwhitey2

Kaura said:


> MY SECOND OR THIRD OR I DONT GIVE A FUCK GENERATION SCARLETT INTERFACE JUST DIED. FUCK FOCUSRITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dang, that sucks.

I have been using my Focusrite 6 usb for like 8 years without any issues almost daily


----------



## Metropolis

Kaura said:


> MY SECOND OR THIRD OR I DONT GIVE A FUCK GENERATION SCARLETT INTERFACE JUST DIED. FUCK FOCUSRITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And their drivers are terrible, just buy Audient in that price range.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> This sentence was a good chunk of my day yesterday. Working on a project that worked just fine most of the day, then just magically decided not to build anymore. Turns out I had just gotten lucky after updating to VS2019 and it magically worked when it shouldn't have - for some kinda obscure errors-are-hard-to-read-in-C++ kind of reason. Turns out they removed some operators from std::nullptr_t at some point, making one of the libraries I was using explode.



Well, I finally got the piece of crap to build - the problem was that the iOS guy hadn't specified versions in the Podfile so I had installed a different a version of a library than the one the project was made with... Once I figured that out, it worked just fine. 
But I was wrong about the bug, so now I've got some more work to do with that...


----------



## ImNotAhab

To say I was mad is a exaggeration but since there is not a mildly perturbed thread... 
Fender setups from the factory. 9/10 times they suck, at Ieast in my experience. I know we all have preferences etc but there is a difference between your ideal set up and grossly unplayable. 

By comparison, the upper tier Squires I have played recently have for the most part been at least in the "good" range. Crazy times.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Well, I finally got the piece of crap to build


I learned a new thing that can make builds not work today: having the wrong system time.
Start my laptop, start working, realize that the clock is wrong, fix it - suddenly some new changes aren't taking because the existing timestamps are _from the future_, and now all the times don't make sense anymore. Full rebuild to fix it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Software is incredible.


----------



## Kaura

I was sure the headphone jack on my phone failed because I had the same problem with my last one so I bought a new phone today. Well, turns out the problem was actually just my 2 dollar earbuds. The worst part is that the store doesn't allow returns. Oh well, lesson learned. Next time I'll try the fucking earbuds with a different device before making any quick decisions.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> I was sure the headphone jack on my phone failed because I had the same problem with my last one so I bought a new phone today. Well, turns out the problem was actually just my 2 dollar earbuds. The worst part is that the store doesn't allow returns. Oh well, lesson learned. Next time I'll try the fucking earbuds with a different device before making any quick decisions.




9/10 times it is the headphones. You can either try different headphones with said device or different devices with that particular set of headphones. Either way, never assume it is the more expensive product.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 9/10 times it is the headphones. You can either try different headphones with said device or different devices with that particular set of headphones. Either way, never assume it is the more expensive product.



True. I simply got tunnel visioned because of the phone I had back in the day. Which is extra stupid considering the fact that I just bought new studio headphones last month because they were the problem.


----------



## p0ke

Working from home, I'm starting to notice how damned unstable my Wifi is. As soon as someone in the house starts watching Netflix, the 5GHz AP just dies right out, and the 2.4GHz gets painstakingly slow. So today I decided I've had it, and was gonna install a LTS firmware on the router, which is a lot more stable but lacks a few features (that I don't really use, tbh). And guess what. The machine won't go into recovery mode so I can downgrade the firmware. Or rather, it looks like it is indeed in recovery mode, but I just can't get my PC to connect to it so I can upload the firmware.  

I guess the next step will be to try using a Rasperry Pi to connect to it, instead of my shitty HTPC (because Linux > Windows). At times like these, I really wish my Macbook had an ethernet connector.


----------



## possumkiller

What really pisses me off is that I knew what was right and wrong as a young child. I let the adults in my family talk me out of it because I thought they knew better because they were adults. I knew things like politicians lying to people was wrong and I had no idea why they tolerated it from people they voted for. Things like class structure and poverty were very clear problems and the answers were very clear. There were contradictions in the bible and in church that I knew were wrong and were never satisfactorily explained away but just accepted as "the way it is". I even knew that it is "the way it is" because nobody did anything about it. Somehow when I was a teenager I went through a bunch of seriously scary rejections of reality and panic attacks and afterward wound up just accepting it like the rest of them. Ever since the war I have been fighting to get myself back to before that state when I saw through all the ridiculous bullshit "adults" put themselves through and call "civilization". My family pisses me off because I knew better than them when I was 7 but I believed them anyway just like they believe all the horse shit they are spoon fed by their religious leaders and politicians.


----------



## p0ke

My Mac decided to auto-update Xcode yesterday and now nothing works  Luckily they have the old versions available still, but now I gotta sit through the 8gb download + installation with my 4G connection, which is super over crowded thanks to the quarantine shit.


----------



## micheal2MM

That I cannot go outside and freely breath a clear air, cause of that virus.


----------



## TedEH

Auto-update is both understandable and the worst thing ever invented, at the same time.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Auto-update is both understandable and the worst thing ever invented, at the same time.



Yup. It's convenient when it actually happens overnight and doesn't break anything, but most of the time it happens just when you need something done and breaks stuff... Especially Xcode. I won't be updating that until the Appstore starts to block my current version (which was released in January, so will probably be ok for years...).


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> Working from home, I'm starting to notice how damned unstable my Wifi is. As soon as someone in the house starts watching Netflix, the 5GHz AP just dies right out, and the 2.4GHz gets painstakingly slow. So today I decided I've had it, and was gonna install a LTS firmware on the router, which is a lot more stable but lacks a few features (that I don't really use, tbh). And guess what. The machine won't go into recovery mode so I can downgrade the firmware. Or rather, it looks like it is indeed in recovery mode, but I just can't get my PC to connect to it so I can upload the firmware.
> 
> I guess the next step will be to try using a Rasperry Pi to connect to it, instead of my shitty HTPC (because Linux > Windows). At times like these, I really wish my Macbook had an ethernet connector.



This may sound really basic, but have you tried to set media prioritization for your devices? I basically run everything on the 2.4 and the 2.4 Extender. 5 ghz just seems to die off really fast in a smaller radius. I also adjust my 2.4 channels periodically and that helps. I know this is all basic 1st grader stuff but I though I’d throw it out there.


----------



## p0ke

jaxadam said:


> This may sound really basic, but have you tried to set media prioritization for your devices? I basically run everything on the 2.4 and the 2.4 Extender. 5 ghz just seems to die off really fast in a smaller radius. I also adjust my 2.4 channels periodically and that helps. I know this is all basic 1st grader stuff but I though I’d throw it out there.



Yeah, I have tried pretty much everything. The LTS firmware definitely helped, it's way more stable now. I'm using the 5GHz because my Mac gets much higher speeds using it instead of 2.4GHz. The 2.4GHz always stays up and can connect, but the speeds drop to around 2M sometimes, especially in the basement. I think the problem is the chimney running in the middle of the house, and when enough clients connect, the signal gets a tad too weak to pass through or around it.

I totally need to upgrade my equipment sometime soon, a mesh system would be required to get proper wifi coverage everywhere. I'm waiting for the 1st generation Google Mesh systems to go into clearance sale, since the 2nd generation is already out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just got a cheap af harley benton strat in the mail, set it up and was having a blast playing with it. Then a decent chunk of the fretboard splintered right into my finger. What's funny is I did a quick once over on the guitar and I didn't notice anything like that. Must have been an already questionable part of the grain that caught my finger juuuuust right.

Not the first time a cheap guitar has drawn blood, but definitely one of the more annoying times ime. It kind of sours my overall excellent experience with the guitar so far. I mean initial setup/fit/finish are excellent, especially for this price range (the finish job is significantly better than the squiers I've owned and on par with american/mexi strats), which is why it's really annoying to have something like this happen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all the delivery places nearby are either closed, or so swamped that it'd take hours to get food. guess it's a good thing I'm stocked up on snacks.


----------



## soliloquy

its more of a first world problem than anything else, but i'm finding that the price of custom guitars seems to have escalated significantly over the last 6 or 7 years or so. 
a very stripped down, matte or oil finished single cut guitar with a minimal, no frills look really attracts me for some reason. Remember the PRS Singlecut standard from 2007? something similar to those. Looked at Balaguer, Carvin/kiesel, Agile and bunch of other brands, and each seems to be costing significantly more than what i remember when i last bought a custom guitar. 

Alternatively, the PRS S2 standard also seems really awesome...just the pickguard is irritating me. So if PRS comes up with an S2 standard without the pick guard, i'd be interested. Or, if the PRS Singlecut Standard from 2007 era becomes available, i might be interested. 

sure, the CAD has gone down since when comparing to the USD. Sure, i have bought a house, thus my expenses are a lil stretched.


----------



## narad

Motherfucker...had to lower the action on my private stock hollowbody, which I've never done. With this bridge you can't lower it without loosening the strings, since the wrap-around applies some pressure either way. Expecting a Les Paul TOM's amount of resistance to turning the screw, and getting 100% resistance, the screw slipped and went almost full force into the top of the guitar...







Props to PRS for their finish work -- thought it'd be much, much worse. Surprised it didn't blast through the entire top (at least in my mind I think of the hollowbody as being fragile. But maaaaan. 

Do you think these sorts of dings can be fixed without major refinishing? It looks white, but I'm not sure it's actually gone through to the basecoat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Motherfucker...had to lower the action on my private stock hollowbody, which I've never done. With this bridge you can't lower it without loosening the strings, since the wrap-around applies some pressure either way. Expecting a Les Paul TOM's amount of resistance to turning the screw, and getting 100% resistance, the screw slipped and went almost full force into the top of the guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to PRS for their finish work -- thought it'd be much, much worse. Surprised it didn't blast through the entire top (at least in my mind I think of the hollowbody as being fragile. But maaaaan.
> 
> Do you think these sorts of dings can be fixed without major refinishing? It looks white, but I'm not sure it's actually gone through to the basecoat.


can probably be drop filled with either poly or ca glue or nitro. just depends on how bad of a gouge it is.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> can probably be drop filled with either poly or ca glue or nitro. just depends on how bad of a gouge it is.



I asked Dan @ Oni really briefly and he basically said the same. I think it's fairly deep. I'm not personally bothered by it, more the thought of me somehow permanently devaluing it. If it can be repaired without major surgery, I likely won't have it repaired, but I'll have my mind at rest.


----------



## TedEH

There was a recent-ish change at work where someone in a vaguely leader-y position moved to another team. I volunteered to take over some of the responsibilities he previously had- not the whole role, but I figured I could help out until something more official happens. My thinking was that it would have fallen to one of the senior (by title) people, as opposed to going to me (senior on the team in terms of time, but not title), unless I specifically asked. It made sense to me that given the choice, they'd hand more responsibility to the person who is asking for it rather than whoever was just next in line.

It was sort of unceremoniously given to the other guy without any real mention to me that they were going to do that. Fine, whatever, he's technically the senior guy. But this leads to conversations about what my goals were, where I thought my career was going, etc. I was basically told that they have "lots of respect for me", but won't let me do anything but keep being a generalist because: a) they don't see there being any paths in this company other than generalist or leadership (which is not how I see it), and b) I apparently am not suited for leadership because I "argue too much". I learned that my manager/lead thinks I have a problem with "needing to be right" when I get into discussions.

It bothers me so much because this has never been the process here. Other career paths in the company have been, for the most part, very loose and based on what people asked for, up until now. People with less experience than me have been hired and immediately given teams to lead despite being right out of school and having no experience. One guy is in a lead role because he casually said he'd like to try it, then they just handed it to him. Here you go, good luck, have fun. It's been a very learn-as-you-go kind of thing. The guy who was handling our hiring practices basically just volunteered to do it. I'm one of the "old" guys at the company at this point (7 years, given the company is only 10 years old), and I figured this would count for something when I asked for some way to expand my responsibilities. But nope. It apparently means nothing.


----------



## jaxadam

narad said:


> I asked Dan @ Oni really briefly and he basically said the same. I think it's fairly deep. I'm not personally bothered by it, more the thought of me somehow permanently devaluing it. If it can be repaired without major surgery, I likely won't have it repaired, but I'll have my mind at rest.



I had a chip in one of my guitars like that and took it to a violin maker who was recommended. He kind of fixed it but not really. Then I took it to a luthier here who performed some kind of miracle and I literally cannot even find it anymore. I think there’s definitely hope.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Ordered a guitar last Friday, didn't ship until Tuesday, arrived Thursday, was happy. Flip it over, big structural crack in neck, request a replacement if possible (the one I got was a demo unit, so good/not full price. Expected to be turned down because all they have listed are brand new ones.) Shop says they had another demo unit. Can't send it out until they get it, so they called/requested fedex pick it back up from my house the next day (today.) Fedex guy, who was supposed to have a return label says "nah, bruh, they didn't give me one." 

So now I'm stuck waiting until they hopefully come around tomorrow when they'll HOPEFULLY have a fucking label this time so they can send it out and HOPEFULLY the shop will get it back and I get the guitar sometime late next week, hopefully earlier, but I won't get my hopes up. Shop is closed weekends, and this weekend is a Holiday anyway. 

Basically something I ordered a week ago today won't get here until about a week from today, and hopefully that one will be in one piece. Nothing like having your hopes brought up with a nice deal, realizing it was a better deal than you'd expected cuz the thing was basically brand new, then having it fall apart because FedEx doesn't know how to not break guitars or print labels they were asked to print. The shop has been incredibly swell in helping me out, but this most recent exchange is why I fucking hate FedEx... They break shit, deliver it to wrong addresses, don't print labels they were asked to print, accept random signatures/sign for packages themselves. FedEx can go to hell.


----------



## Demiurge

WEATHER REPORT: "There will be winds as high as 70mph today."
ALL OF MY NEIGHBORS: "Better put out all of our lightweight recycling, loose and unsecured."


----------



## p0ke

The weather forecast said it might drizzle a little bit at around 5pm, but otherwise should be a sunny day. So the whole family quickly went out in the morning and started doing garden work, kids went jumping in the trampoline etc. I took out the bbq and the garden furniture etc, bbq'd some sausages and corn for lunch... And then it starts snowing 

Also, my stepson is the worst loser ever. We played "Afrikan tähti" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikan_tähti) and my daughter won. So the stepson starts crying, and when the daughter went to give him a hug and say she's sorry, he punches her and starts screaming loud as fvck. No-one got hurt or anything, but it took several hours to get him back down to the same planet and cool down. I don't get how someone can get that upset from losing at a game that's like 90% based on luck anyway (and my daughter is usually almost inhumanly lucky at everything).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the clip on my tuner broke off, so now it's basically useless. Never buying a Snark ever again.


----------



## lewis

narad said:


> Motherfucker...had to lower the action on my private stock hollowbody, which I've never done. With this bridge you can't lower it without loosening the strings, since the wrap-around applies some pressure either way. Expecting a Les Paul TOM's amount of resistance to turning the screw, and getting 100% resistance, the screw slipped and went almost full force into the top of the guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to PRS for their finish work -- thought it'd be much, much worse. Surprised it didn't blast through the entire top (at least in my mind I think of the hollowbody as being fragile. But maaaaan.
> 
> Do you think these sorts of dings can be fixed without major refinishing? It looks white, but I'm not sure it's actually gone through to the basecoat.


i would honestly get some nail polishes going and try to very very carefully, touch that up using different shades, exactly where the Grain is going etc.

What else can you do? Nightmare though.


----------



## USMarine75

This is the proper way to rant lol.

Oh and fuck you Led Zeppelin and your record company. Ramble On sucks anyways. I hope new generations miss out on being introduced to your music because of BS like this.

The only song worse than Ramble On is Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## SD83

Listening to the same nonsense for almost two months now. "Situation will be as bad as in Italy in a few days", "If we're lucky, hundreds of thousands will die, if not..." and more recently "if we return to normal now infections will skyrocket within a few days". The apocalypse is canceld, AGAIN, and it gets less likely with every passing day, yet some people seem to be very, very upset about that. And some of my friends from the very left side of the spectrum who were all "fuck the police, fuck surveillance, fuck the government" are now suddenly all like "more controls, more surveillance, stronger government". They seem to just see "it's harmful to the economy" and go "fuck you, harm the economy, fuck those rich bastards, they've been exploiting the poor for long enough. Capitalism kills, if it's bad for the economy, we need more of it, a lot more". This is not Bergamo or Wuhan or maybe New York. There is no end of the world. Get over it.


----------



## NotDonVito

Not really mad, but there has been a dude in my neighborhood playing drums all day. At first I was like "yeah kickass you go man!", but he has been playing the same fucking song for like 8 hours now. It's like a generic shoegaze guitar track, he finishes, takes a 2 minute break, and then goes right back into it. it's 3pm now and he's been playing over this track since about 9am lmfao.


----------



## jaxadam

NotDonVito said:


> Not really mad, but there has been a dude in my neighborhood playing drums all day. At first I was like "yeah kickass you go man!", but he has been playing the same fucking song for like 8 hours now. It's like a generic shoegaze guitar track, he finishes, takes a 2 minute break, and then goes right back into it. it's 3pm now and he's been playing over this track since about 9am lmfao.



Sounds like you are one bass player away from a band!


----------



## bostjan

NotDonVito said:


> Not really mad, but there has been a dude in my neighborhood playing drums all day. At first I was like "yeah kickass you go man!", but he has been playing the same fucking song for like 8 hours now. It's like a generic shoegaze guitar track, he finishes, takes a 2 minute break, and then goes right back into it. it's 3pm now and he's been playing over this track since about 9am lmfao.


You sure it's the same song? I mean, there are a lot of generic shoegaze type-songs that sound almost identical, but are by different artists.


----------



## NotDonVito

I have no idea. There's no vocals or bass, just a guitar track. He finally stopped playing only because I think its about to rain.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> Not really mad, but there has been a dude in my neighborhood playing drums all day. At first I was like "yeah kickass you go man!", but he has been playing the same fucking song for like 8 hours now. It's like a generic shoegaze guitar track, he finishes, takes a 2 minute break, and then goes right back into it. it's 3pm now and he's been playing over this track since about 9am lmfao.


Jesus Christ. Is he even a competent drummer, or is it Bobby gets a drum kit? (Brady Bunch episode has Carol buying Bobby a drum kit because he didn't make glee club. However, his playing is horrendous and they keep trying to get him to stop or play outside, etc. only for hilarity to ensue.)


----------



## SD83

Installed a bunch of new parts on my bike, tried to adjust the new derailleur... rear works rather fine, I get all eight gears, some need a bit fine tuning, front works... not at all. 2 out of 3 work, but I can't get the chain on the third sprocket at all, no matter what I try. After an hour and a half, I was just short of smashing the entire bike to pieces, two beers later I think I will just take it to the workshop the other day and have it done. It's not like it's the first time I tried it, I installed the parts last summer, fiddeled around with it, had the same problem, and just put the bike in the garage and left it there. Figured since the weather is great and there is no real work in the forseable future, I could give it another go and get it done, read some manuals, how-to stuff, watch some youtube, have a friend of mine give advice... useless. Utterly useless.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Got woken up in the middle of the night by a call about an alarm going off at work. It ended up just being trash getting in the path of the beam, but it was trash that wouldn't have been there if the closing crew had done their job. And I know which one it was.

Anybody else work with a lazy fuck that only does, at most, a quarter of a job and acts like they did everyone a favor?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Carrion Rocket said:


> Got woken up in the middle of the night by a call about an alarm going off at work. It ended up just being trash getting in the path of the beam, but it was trash that wouldn't have been there if the closing crew had done their job. And I know which one it was.
> 
> Anybody else work with a lazy fuck that only does, at most, a quarter of a job and acts like they did everyone a favor?



Testify. 
Also difficult when you work FOR that lazy fuck. Managed to avoid jail time so unfortunately have not helped facepunch the world to a better place.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought a guitar... it will take 30-45 days to get here. Thanks, COVID.


----------



## TedEH

Had one of those moments where I've been in a discussion with someone who has disagreed with me for hours until eventually coming to the same conclusion himself - as if I haven't been saying the same thing the whole time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

All top handles on amps should be countersunk/flush when not in use.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Seabeast2000 said:


> All top handles on amps should be countersunk/flush when not in use.



I'm honestly shocked that countersunk guitar backplates were a thing first.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> All top handles on amps should be countersunk/flush when not in use.


OT
Anyone remember Ibanez Tone Loc pedals? The knobs were sunk into the pedal, and you had to push on them to unlatch them, then they'd pop out like normal knobs, and, when you had it set however you wanted, you could push it back in to latch it back in place. I'm kind of wishing my 3band EQ on my Mesa head worked like that, since the sweet spot is so touchy, and I can adjust the volume and presence for the room. But, yeah, between countersinking the handle and locking down the EQ knobs, maybe there could be a marketable product...
/OT

I haven't been "mad" (as in angry) for a very long time, but I think I've just been endlessly frustrated these past four or five years now for a lot of reasons that I probably shouldn't air out in public, but suffice it to say that my life seemed to be on a pretty promising trajectory, then, suddenly, everything fell apart all at once. I didn't worry about it that much at the time, thinking it was just bad luck, but I've just been stymied at every turn trying to get myself back on track, like my bad luck just wouldn't shake off, and now that the whole world has gone to crap, I don't think it'll be any less than a couple years before I even get another opportunity to fail once again... Well, it's recently come to my attention that there has been someone low key sabotaging me that entire time.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

bostjan said:


> Well, it's recently come to my attention that there has been someone low key sabotaging me that entire time.



Honestly bro? I'd count this as a positive.
Idk, maybe it's just me, but I'd feel a whole lot better knowing that there actually was someone gunning for me and screwing things up for me than I would thinking that the world just feels like collectively dunking on me. Granted, someone with that kind of grunge can be quite a liability, but...at least you know the score now. Silver linings and stuff. 

Here's hoping things turn around sooner rather than later; I'm sorry you've been having a bad time, dude.


----------



## GoldDragon

I go running everyday because my job was suspended by the coronavirus and I'm trying to drop ten pounds fast.

Because there are so many walkers, I had to change my normal route around the division to the small surface streets around my house. Its impossible to run and maintain social distancing with all the people on the main street.

Anyway, what makes me angry is the way many people totally disregard social distancing or try to make it my responsibility, even when I have right of way. (I'm on the sidewalk, jogging or walking on the right side with traffic.)

What people (mostly women) will do, because they don't want to get off the sidewalk and pass on the right is they will stop, and turn sideways or put their back to you so they can't make eye contact or acknowledge you. And because I'm the one still moving, makes it my responsibility to run into the street, with my back to traffic (even though there is hardly any).

I would say about half of the people pass on the right, they will step into the street momentarily and let me keep the sidewalk. Its only logical, where else would I run, in someones grass?

Then there is this asshole old man who got out of my way the first time, but now he DGAF. In better times an old man wouldn't treat another man like that because he knows he'd get his neck broken. You can tell he's an old piss and vinegar coot who used to be a roughneck.

And today there was a home house aid who was going to her car on the street, it would have been totally logical for her to step into the street and let me pass on the right, which she had to do anyway to get to her drivers door. But when she saw me, she started to move off the sidewalk, but then caught herself and decided to stay on the sidewalk, in a dickish passive agressive move.

There was nowhere else for me to go, I'm not going to walk into the street and around the driver side of her car when thats where she was going anyway. So as I nearly tripped on the landscaping I said, "social distancing! Pass on the right". And she said, "get over yourself." And got in the car so there was no chance for rebuttal.

(I have this theory that women can act more agressive towards men because they know there is no chance they will get their ass kicked.)

She was in a cull de sac, so I waited at the intersection, so that maybe she would realize its not a good idea to pick a fight with someone when you have to pass them 30 seconds later. She had her phone up and was video recording me. She puts down her window and says, "Whats your problem!?" I say, "Youre the one with the problem, you need to social distance." She says again, "get over yourself". This wasn't a logical discussion at this point so now that I saw she had taken off her mask I stated the obvious, "you're fucking ugly." (She was)

Women absolutely are not taking the social distancing as seriously as men.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> OT
> Anyone remember Ibanez Tone Loc pedals? The knobs were sunk into the pedal, and you had to push on them to unlatch them, then they'd pop out like normal knobs, and, when you had it set however you wanted, you could push it back in to latch it back in place. I'm kind of wishing my 3band EQ on my Mesa head worked like that, since the sweet spot is so touchy, and I can adjust the volume and presence for the room. But, yeah, between countersinking the handle and locking down the EQ knobs, maybe there could be a marketable product...
> /OT
> 
> I haven't been "mad" (as in angry) for a very long time, but I think I've just been endlessly frustrated these past four or five years now for a lot of reasons that I probably shouldn't air out in public, but suffice it to say that my life seemed to be on a pretty promising trajectory, then, suddenly, everything fell apart all at once. I didn't worry about it that much at the time, thinking it was just bad luck, but I've just been stymied at every turn trying to get myself back on track, like my bad luck just wouldn't shake off, and now that the whole world has gone to crap, I don't think it'll be any less than a couple years before I even get another opportunity to fail once again... Well, it's
> recently come to my attention that there has been someone low key sabotaging me that entire time.



I do remember those, like from the early 2000s? 90s? 

Loki Sabotage is possibly an open stage/screen name if you want it. TMYK.


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> Anyone remember Ibanez Tone Loc pedals?



Yeah, the bass player of my band had a bass overdrive pedal of that series back in... 2005? I was really envious of that thing since I kept loosing the settings of my metal zone all the time because people walked over it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tone Loc, the rapper, had signature Ibanez pedals? Weird!


----------



## Xaios

Was admitted to the hospital today. Had a sub dermal pimple that went nuclear and, in a mere 2 days, turned into an abscess the size of my hand. In my crotch.

Thankfully within a few hours of being admitted, the surgeon was draining it. However I still have to stay for 1-3 days for observation. Definitely glad I'm in Canada.

During the draining though... the smell... the SOUND. That is not a part of the body that you ever want to hear gurgling. I will never be able to unhear that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Xaios said:


> Was admitted to the hospital today. Had a sub dermal pimple that went nuclear and, in a mere 2 days, turned into an abscess the size of my hand. In my crotch.
> 
> Thankfully within a few hours of being admitted, the surgeon was draining it. However I still have to stay for 1-3 days for observation. Definitely glad I'm in Canada.
> 
> During the draining though... the smell... the SOUND. That is not a part of the body that you ever want to hear gurgling. I will never be able to unhear that.


yikes.
abscesses literally smell like death ime


----------



## Adieu

Yeesh... Brazilian wax/epilation gone horribly wrong? Or trying to shoot drugs into the last visible vein on your body?


----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


> yikes.
> abscesses literally smell like death ime


Yeah, that about covers it.


Adieu said:


> Yeesh... Brazilian wax/epilation gone horribly wrong? Or trying to shoot drugs into the last visible vein on your body?


Brazilian vein waxing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Xaios said:


> Brazilian vein waxing.


New name for my Glam Metal project. Patent pending.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Brazilian vein waxing.



Y'all Canadians have a weird name for masturbating.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Somebody apparently cloned my card and tried using it in Houston. The transactions got denied, thankfully, but now I have to sit on hold so I can talk to someone from my bank about getting a new card issued.


----------



## redkombat

GoldDragon said:


> I go running everyday because my job was suspended by the coronavirus and I'm trying to drop ten pounds fast.
> 
> Because there are so many walkers, I had to change my normal route around the division to the small surface streets around my house. Its impossible to run and maintain social distancing with all the people on the main street.
> 
> Anyway, what makes me angry is the way many people totally disregard social distancing or try to make it my responsibility, even when I have right of way. (I'm on the sidewalk, jogging or walking on the right side with traffic.)
> 
> What people (mostly women) will do, because they don't want to get off the sidewalk and pass on the right is they will stop, and turn sideways or put their back to you so they can't make eye contact or acknowledge you. And because I'm the one still moving, makes it my responsibility to run into the street, with my back to traffic (even though there is hardly any).
> 
> I would say about half of the people pass on the right, they will step into the street momentarily and let me keep the sidewalk. Its only logical, where else would I run, in someones grass?
> 
> Then there is this asshole old man who got out of my way the first time, but now he DGAF. In better times an old man wouldn't treat another man like that because he knows he'd get his neck broken. You can tell he's an old piss and vinegar coot who used to be a roughneck.
> 
> And today there was a home house aid who was going to her car on the street, it would have been totally logical for her to step into the street and let me pass on the right, which she had to do anyway to get to her drivers door. But when she saw me, she started to move off the sidewalk, but then caught herself and decided to stay on the sidewalk, in a dickish passive agressive move.
> 
> There was nowhere else for me to go, I'm not going to walk into the street and around the driver side of her car when thats where she was going anyway. So as I nearly tripped on the landscaping I said, "social distancing! Pass on the right". And she said, "get over yourself." And got in the car so there was no chance for rebuttal.
> 
> (I have this theory that women can act more agressive towards men because they know there is no chance they will get their ass kicked.)
> 
> She was in a cull de sac, so I waited at the intersection, so that maybe she would realize its not a good idea to pick a fight with someone when you have to pass them 30 seconds later. She had her phone up and was video recording me. She puts down her window and says, "Whats your problem!?" I say, "Youre the one with the problem, you need to social distance." She says again, "get over yourself". This wasn't a logical discussion at this point so now that I saw she had taken off her mask I stated the obvious, "you're fucking ugly." (She was)
> 
> Women absolutely are not taking the social distancing as seriously as men.


 bro i think you just need to get a girl whos willing to beat up girls for you. maybe import one from Atlanta? this is the type of shit that pisses me off too


----------



## GoldDragon

redkombat said:


> bro i think you just need to get a girl whos willing to beat up girls for you. maybe import one from Atlanta? this is the type of shit that pisses me off too


Weak people act like dicks because there is no chance they will get their ass kicked.

The only thing you can do these days is shame them.


----------



## TedEH

I tried to place an order online from Memory Express about a month ago for some things that would have hopefully made working at home more comfortable, but nothing has shipped. There used to be an "allow up to two weeks" message, which made some sense, all things considered. That time passed, and the message changed to four weeks. No email or anything to let me know. We're getting reaaaally close to end of that four weeks and I'm not convinced it's ever going to ship.

I've since tried to contact them to get some kind of status and get no replies. I've tried to contact them via their facebook and their website, and have heard nothing back in over week. I tried to phone them and they've shut the phone lines down with a message to email instead. The best I can do now is cancel the charge from my bank, but trying to get through to their customer service is going to be painful. For all I know it arguably doesn't count as "an emergency" either, so I have no idea if they're just going to tell me to eat the loss or something in the mean time.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm not mad, but you should be if you were looking for a small practice amp.

MF had the Line6 DT25 112 combo as a SDOTD for $349 (reg 999). It sold out in less than an hour.


----------



## TedEH

Missing out on a Line 6 deal is what I like to call dodging a bullet. 

I kid. Mostly. 

Mostly, I just mean to say it's only a good deal if you'd have considered buying it in the first place, IMO.


----------



## GoldDragon

USMarine75 said:


> I'm not mad, but you should be if you were looking for a small practice amp.
> 
> MF had the Line6 DT25 112 combo as a SDOTD for $349 (reg 999). It sold out in less than an hour.



Lol. I saw that on TGP.

That amp has four basic digital tones (from HD era) and just because it has the Bogner name on it, doesnt mean its a great amp. Its a chinese tube amp fwiw.

Honestly, I bet a Katana 112 at 350 is a better buy. They blew it out because its only worth 350.

Lots of guys with a stimulus check bought it thinking they can enjoy it for a month and flip it for more. If you check out ebay sold listings, you will see the combo was selling for 350 or less. With them being blown out that price will only go down.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started some spring cleaning a few months ago and put a few things on Ebay to help declutter and get some cash. First time selling on Ebay and didn't know about the final value fee until now. Had I known ahead of time I would've bumped the prices of the items up a little bit, or made the buyer pay shipping.

I offered free shipping on the items since I work in the US and can easily bring the items over and ship them after work, but because of COVID I can't cross over and ate the cost of shipping them internationally from Canada. 

So fuck me, I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Started some spring cleaning a few months ago and put a few things on Ebay to help declutter and get some cash. First time selling on Ebay and didn't know about the final value fee until now. Had I known ahead of time I would've bumped the prices of the items up a little bit, or made the buyer pay shipping.
> 
> I offered free shipping on the items since I work in the US and can easily bring the items over and ship them after work, but because of COVID I can't cross over and ate the cost of shipping them internationally from Canada.
> 
> So fuck me, I guess.


Live and learn, I guess. Hope it wasn't too important. (ie, that every dollar meant a lot with regards to either eating or starving, having a place to stay or not, etc.)

If so, my apologies.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Started some spring cleaning a few months ago and put a few things on Ebay to help declutter and get some cash. First time selling on Ebay and didn't know about the final value fee until now. Had I known ahead of time I would've bumped the prices of the items up a little bit, or made the buyer pay shipping.
> 
> I offered free shipping on the items since I work in the US and can easily bring the items over and ship them after work, but because of COVID I can't cross over and ate the cost of shipping them internationally from Canada.
> 
> So fuck me, I guess.



I know the location of a secret prohibition-era tunnel under the Detroit River if you get really desperate.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nah luckily it wasn't any sort of make or break sale, just small things and a small inconvenience. Like you said, live and learn. 

This tunnel you speak of, I'm hoping it's not the one I commute daily because I have some bad news: they know about it.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Nah luckily it wasn't any sort of make or break sale, just small things and a small inconvenience. Like you said, live and learn.
> 
> This tunnel you speak of, I'm hoping it's not the one I commute daily because I have some bad news: they know about it.



Oh, well, umm, if they found it, then I have no idea that it exists!


----------



## SD83

My cat got it in its head that the birds outside my flat are more important than risking the wrath of his human. As soon as the birds start making any sound outside, he's at the window, scratching at the window, meowing, until I start getting angry, then he jumps up into the bed, lays down at my side and starts purring. As soon as he thinks I'm back asleep, he's back at the window. He's fully aware that he's not supposed to do that, but being a cat, as long as law enforcement is asleep, there is no law. I still love him, greatest cat in the world and all, but waking up around 5 am every single day when my normal sleeping rhythm on off-days says "2 am to 10 am"... fuck those birds, really. And he's yet to clumsy to catch them (and, just being neutered, not allowed to go outside for some more days anyways)


----------



## USMarine75

Watching an amp on reverb. Was overpriced at $750 for awhile, but he dropped to $450. I hesitated and someone snagged at $350.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

literally been waiting 6 months for some pickups to ship from guitarmory. I'm pretty patient but this is fucking absurd


----------



## Kaura

Just got my old desktop pc back from my parent's garage where it spent the last 1,5 years. Not surprisingly, it won't turn on now. Didn't really have much use for it anyway but I could've at least sold some of the parts. But now it's just $1500 down the drain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Just got my old desktop pc back from my parent's garage where it spent the last 1,5 years. Not surprisingly, it won't turn on now. Didn't really have much use for it anyway but I could've at least sold some of the parts. But now it's just $1500 down the drain.


you could still dismantle it sell parts from it. bet it's just an issue with the power supply


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> you could still dismantle it sell parts from it. bet it's just an issue with the power supply



I guess so but it's kinda risky because I don't know which of the parts still work. I guess I should just get an used power supply first and see it that works.


----------



## TedEH

If it's not a very old machine, it should be pretty straitforward to troubleshoot it. And if you're considering it to be a loss already, then you've got nothing to lose by trying to fix it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

@TedEH is right- check out some YouTube videos on build troubleshooting. You can likely narrow things down a LOT just with what you have now; especially if it's a newer motherboard.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> If it's not a very old machine, it should be pretty straitforward to troubleshoot it. And if you're considering it to be a loss already, then you've got nothing to lose by trying to fix it.



I build it back in 2015 so it's fairly new. But it's still so cryptic. The gpu and motherboard lights turn on when I plug it in but it just won't start, except for a fraction of a second.


----------



## TedEH

If it literally has no power, then look at power supply. If it turns on but just doesn't display anything, then look for things like numbers on the motherboard, or weird beeping patterns -> both are often used as error codes to tell you what's wrong.


----------



## TedEH

I built my machine originally in 2013 and didn't know what I was doing. Turned out fine. Computers are not as fragile as you might think, just don't do anything ridiculous to it.


----------



## USMarine75

So apparently my 1.5 year old who loves guitar pedals has stolen my VFE Scream and the only center-positive power supply I own which goes to the Eventide H9. On top of that, I bought a Kingtone Fuzz Mini which only takes center-positive power. Luckily I have that one power supply... oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I build it back in 2015 so it's fairly new. But it's still so cryptic. The gpu and motherboard lights turn on when I plug it in but it just won't start, except for a fraction of a second.



Have you tried resetting your motherboard cmos? Disconnect power and remove the battery from the motherboard and wait for a while and then put them back. My PC that's built around the same time did similar stuff and the reset solved it.


----------



## Ralyks

I reactivated my Facebook after turning it off for a week. My anxiety instantly spiked. I re-deactivated it 20 minutes later.


----------



## TedEH

I've been trying to order a mechanical keyboard since early April - attempt #1: store took my money and never shipped anything, and never responded to my attempts to contact them, so after a month passed I cancelled the charges through Visa. Attempt #2 cost more money but at least managed to ship something, but they sent it through UPS. UPS in Ottawa is a shitshow right now. Canada Post? Maybe a day or two behind. Fedex? I've heard no complains, but who knows. UPS? According to the reddit, they have a backlog of something like 20-30 trucks that haven't been unloaded at the depots in Ottawa. Most people are waiting at least a week past the original deliver date for their packages.

I get that it's probably very hard on the people working there, so my complaint is not for the people working, but someone somewhere at UPS must have screwed something up to put everyone in that spot. They're the only courier that I'm aware of being so unable to handle the extra work. And I'm just immensely frustrated that my attempts to get some things to make working at home more comfortable aren't arriving until we've already started lifting restrictions and might be going back to work soon anyway. It was money spent to ease the transition to home, and now feels like a waste.


----------



## p0ke

Goddamned Apple and their AppStore-bullshit.

<rant>
Last Friday, we were releasing an app. We had already submitted an earlier version for review because updates go through quicker, and it had indeed passed the review, but we never released it because it was incomplete. And you can't post a new version for review before you either release or delete the previous version - and if you delete it, you have to go through full review again. So I released it and then quickly removed it from sale and then posted the new version.
Everything OK so far.
Then in the middle of the night on Saturday (which I noticed on Sunday morning) I got a message from the appstore saying they need *A VIDEO* showing how the app works. So our project leader quickly slams together a little promo video, and we post that. By the way, the form doesn't even have a video-field, I was told to put the video link in a note ... Sounds kinda fishy. Anyway, it proceeds to review again. On Sunday evening I get another message saying the test account I provided doesn't work. Oops, I had forgotten to activate the account (we didn't have email activation in the previous version so it worked then... ). My bad, fixed it and on Tuesday the app was out.

Today, I was releasing a TestFlight version of another app I'm developing, and everything went fine up until it was in the AppStore already, but then it decides that some descriptions are missing from the Info.plist. Why doesn't it check these things before I upload the file and wait for it to process? I add these things to the info.plist and then the stupid fucker won't build because according to the build system the info.plist doesn't exist. I check it out, and turns out Xcode has moved it into some localization directory and now can't find it... Copy the file to the previous location and now it builds... Let's see what happens next 
</rant>

UPDATE: fvck yes, it's now in Testflight...


----------



## USMarine75

When you see a well-known YouTube gear demoer selling the pedals he got for free on Reverb for $165, when the new ones are on sale for $152. And he sold two of the four already.

C'mon, man.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


>


I'm very glad that I'm soon going to be moving away from mobile for a while.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> When you see a well-known YouTube gear demoer selling the pedals he got for free on Reverb for $165, when the new ones are on sale for $152. And he sold two of the four already.
> 
> C'mon, man.


shills gotta pay the bills bruh


----------



## vilk

idk man I saw someone selling a drumstick allegedly thrown to him by Neil Peart for 2 grand. But the ad was gone quick; I really think someone bought it.

For some reason, _celebrity_ is worth a lot to some people. Granted, Neil Peart certainly has more celebrity than a youtube pedal demo-er

But you know what? I like that fuckin finger picker guy who says "here's my clean tone" so much, if someone told me his pedal was 10$ more I might buy it. And I'd absolutely never use it in front of someone without first making the joke.


----------



## USMarine75

vilk said:


> But you know what? I like that fuckin finger picker guy who says "here's my clean tone" so much, if someone told me his pedal was 10$ more I might buy it. And I'd absolutely never use it in front of someone without first making the joke.



?


----------



## vilk

USMarine75 said:


> ?




edit: omfg he doesn't say it in that video wtf


----------



## USMarine75

vilk said:


> edit: omfg he doesn't say it in that video wtf




But... Who hates Andy?


----------



## vilk

USMarine75 said:


> But... Who hates Andy?


No one? He's my favorite pedal demo guy for sure.

You know who's the worst though? Pedal Fights. It's such a great concept and presentation, but the guy's tone is just the worst on every single video. He's got no idea how to use a distortion pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Some of you guys know I own a company that does cognitive memory assessments for insurance companies. It's boring as fuck so I have 3 of my wife's cousins run it for me. 

Having nothing else to do, I run a FedEx route for an old friend....I'm outside, and dig the exercise. I'm the corporate trainer, so he pays me pretty well and I'm usually done by noon with 150-200 stops a day. 

Trainee today, baby 130 stop run, drop dude off and head home and on the way some asshole clips me changing lanes without looking and all of a sudden I'm involved in the most savage accident I've ever had. I put my head thru a plexiglass window and lacerated my face all up, and trying to get control of an 8 ton truck separated my shoulder.

The reason I'm mad is now I gotta take some time off work and get some PT, and the bitch of it all is I just bought an (SSO approved) Ibby Prestige that shipped this morning which I won't be able to fucking play when it shows.

fml


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Very sorry to hear that, steinmetzify. Genuinely hope that you'll fully recover asap. Really shitty situation.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I'm very glad that I'm soon going to be moving away from mobile for a while.



Sometimes I wish I could too, but since I'm the only mobile dev in our company and others are nowhere to be found at the moment, looks like that's what I'll be doing basically forever. The silver lining with that is that I'll probably be able to negotiate a substantial raise through that once this quarantine's over.


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

At 5 am this morning, a “hit man” drove a car about 30 MPH into my mother’s car, reversed, hit the car, reversed, hit the car, and again, and tried to torch the car before running off into a getaway car at the corner.

My neighbors have it on camera and they are going to let me see it after they finish with the police! I mean I don’t have ANY enemies that would do something like that - and to a 75 y/o woman???!

I know you guys think I’m a little bit out there, but my life really gets crazier than anything I can ever type! What a day! Huh?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WYLD STALLYNS said:


> At 5 am this morning, a “hit man” drove a car about 30 MPH into my mother’s car, reversed, hit the car, reversed, hit the car, and again, and tried to torch the car before running off into a getaway car at the corner.
> 
> My neighbors have it on camera and they are going to let me see it after they finish with the police! I mean I don’t have ANY enemies that would do something like that - and to a 75 y/o woman???!
> 
> I know you guys think I’m a little bit out there, but my life really gets crazier than anything I can ever type! What a day! Huh?


That's "grab a bat and prepare for a prison sentence" type shit. What a piece of shit. He and that Jadon Hayden asshole should be forced to beat each other to a pulp, with the survivor getting minimal provisions to live until they die in a shitty, cramped cell.


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's "grab a bat and prepare for a prison sentence" type shit. What a piece of shit. He and that Jadon Hayden asshole should be forced to beat each other to a pulp, with the survivor getting minimal provisions to live until they die in a shitty, cramped cell.


Harsh sentence but a Viking one and I think you're onto a new CJ reform Space Ace! lol
btw, did you ever get to try those Flunece Carpenters 8 or 7 string yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WYLD STALLYNS said:


> Harsh sentence but a Viking one and I think you're onto a new CJ reform Space Ace! lol
> btw, did you ever get to try those Flunece Carpenters 8 or 7 string yet?


No, I didn't; I think you have me mistaken for someone else.

Assholes like that need to be taught some respect. Abusing elderly people is bullshit. There have been people who've tried to fight older people at the bus depot, and the old dude usually hands the young buck his fucking ass and I typically am all for it.


----------



## possumkiller

Google just gave millions of users a reason to quit chrome.


----------



## TedEH

^ Curious, can you elaborate?

I had to google what you meant - and my top search result was exactly your post, verbatim, without much context. Apparently, someone voiced the hot take that C and C++ "aren't secure languages" (???) and that this somehow makes Chrome in itself unsecure?

I think it's naive to think that other browsers don't have any security issues because they're written in a different language.


----------



## BlackMastodon

If they didn't quit using it based on how it devours your RAM then I don't think they're gonna quit using it now.

Firefox crew for lyfe.


----------



## TedEH

I don't know if I'm imagining it, but it seems to eat up CPU time too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> If they didn't quit using it based on how it devours your RAM then I don't think they're gonna quit using it now.
> 
> Firefox crew for lyfe.


Okay, Marge Simpson.

"If you didn't listen to me last year, you're not going to now." Remember when Treehouse of Horror was actually something you looked forward to?

Firefox eats ram too.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I use Firefox on my personal computers and Chrome on my work laptop. I find FF runs smoother with multiple tabs open, but I'm sure all browsers take a big chunk of RAM.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fucking dipshit at my work that cordinates my flights forgot to finish the paperwork for my ticket, so now I get to stand around and wait while they actually do their job less than an hour before my flight.


----------



## Nicki

Kinda getting mad at one of my medications making me feel nauseated all the time. Thinking about just quitting it all together, but if I do I end up dealing with constant hunger and end up over eating all the time.


----------



## Kaura

Nicki said:


> Kinda getting mad at one of my medications making me feel nauseated all the time. Thinking about just quitting it all together, but if I do I end up dealing with constant hunger and end up over eating all the time.



Funny you mention that. I'm mad because yesterday I sent a request to renew a prescription for some sleeping pills that have a side effect of increasing appetite (which is good in my book) but the request got denied. Doesn't feel nice when you get 2 hours of sleep a night and all you can eat is barely a whole banana for a day.


----------



## Metropolis

USB audio interface drivers... like seriously guys. Not even just them, but how nitpicky these bus powered shit bricks are.

I built a new machine with mostly AMD parts, except Nvidia graphics. First time plugging in Audient id4 the little relay inside it went ape shit (closing itself rapidly, which has something to do with finding proper clock speed), and after that generic motherboard's integrated audio drivers were all clashing with each other. Got this sorted out uninstalling drivers and disabling other audio devices from BIOS and device manager.

Another sucky thing was setting this thing to best possible performance settings. Default plan set up from BIOS wasn't very stable and processor did small throttling spikes between ten seconds or so, and it had to be set at higher performance mode. First I didn't know why it does that, but reading enough about Ryzen processor's behaviour it sorted out... and it's still running at stock clock speeds.

My troubleshooting took about 10 hours trying and reading different things, and this usb 2.0 audio interface has now decided to work only from usb 3.1 ports of this motherboard.   Better work well then. Btw gearslutz forum is pretty good place to read all kinds of audio/computer related random stuff.


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

You know keeping this to myself , since I obviously cant sleep because of it , is not helping, and is making it worse, driving me nuts

Some of you know I’ve had a shit week with my mom’s car being absolutely destroyed by a vandal who went on a high joy ride to end his Friday night so he tried to blow up her car at 6am , and that’s just one issue - but i have been sick, as some of you may know, and today I found out I tested positive for covid 19 AND what i didnt want to even say, because i am now scared, more than ever, is he felt a growth/tumor or something size of an olive and its been in my lymph node for a while, and now i have to go to get a sonomgram to make sure its not lymphoma

So I’m mad, but, honestly, more than anything, [as it is often a mask or cover for what really lies beneath] but I’m scared man. I’m terrified i gotta go take the sonomgram Tomorrow. Just as i thought things were turning around and we were going to start this summer off good, now I’m like a mess

So i hope everyone else feels better


----------



## TedEH

^ If it makes you feel any better, there are so many benign things that make lymph nodes swell up. It happened to me a few years ago, where I got all kinds of things that _should_ have been cancer symptoms, as far as I understood: loss of appetite, swollen nodes, night sweats, etc. Turned out to just be a weird infection that nobody could identify, and it went away on its own before the biopsy they took could even come back.

With any luck, you'll be back to normal in a few weeks. You'll get through it. Props for admitting to being scared.


----------



## Mathemagician

WYLD STALLYNS said:


> You know keeping this to myself , since I obviously cant sleep because of it , is not helping, and is making it worse, driving me nuts
> 
> Some of you know I’ve had a shit week with my mom’s car being absolutely destroyed by a vandal who went on a high joy ride to end his Friday night so he tried to blow up her car at 6am , and that’s just one issue - but i have been sick, as some of you may know, and today I found out I tested positive for covid 19 AND what i didnt want to even say, because i am now scared, more than ever, is he felt a growth/tumor or something size of an olive and its been in my lymph node for a while, and now i have to go to get a sonomgram to make sure its not lymphoma
> 
> So I’m mad, but, honestly, more than anything, [as it is often a mask or cover for what really lies beneath] but I’m scared man. I’m terrified i gotta go take the sonomgram Tomorrow. Just as i thought things were turning around and we were going to start this summer off good, now I’m like a mess
> 
> So i hope everyone else feels better



Being scared about an unknown health concern is normal man. Don’t be ashamed about that. I hope your test comes back well and that it’s nothing.


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

TedEH said:


> ^ If it makes you feel any better, there are so many benign things that make lymph nodes swell up. It happened to me a few years ago, where I got all kinds of things that _should_ have been cancer symptoms, as far as I understood: loss of appetite, swollen nodes, night sweats, etc. Turned out to just be a weird infection that nobody could identify, and it went away on its own before the biopsy they took could even come back.
> 
> With any luck, you'll be back to normal in a few weeks. You'll get through it. Props for admitting to being scared.





Mathemagician said:


> Being scared about an unknown health concern is normal man. Don’t be ashamed about that. I hope your test comes back well and that it’s nothing.


Thanks to you both man
I’m going for the sonogram this week, i was too scared and anxious to go today after findin about the covid so hopefully, ill just be reporting back some good news 

You know @TedEH, that is very similar , the night sweats, wow i thought i was waking up to like an intense flu! No appetite at all, my node is atm olive sized, but a couple of weeks ago it was actually plumb sized, so they mistoook it for a goiter at first....but then my doctor who is a great doc, thank goodness for that, said “that’s not thyroid, that’s lymph node and that is WAY too big to ignore” so here i go

Well anyway, fingers crossed. I just shipped out that M80M to that dude in Kansas but I had to ask them to help me carry it in, because I’m so weak from whatever the hell this is, can you imagine? Not being able to carry a 40 pound box 50 feet....shiiiiiit man.... I mean ill admit that guitar is just way too big to begin with lol but still,to need a dolly for that is so pathetic, I shouldn’t be so weak for someone in my “prime”

Anwyway, i am taking care of it this week, so thanks for the supportive words and kind well wishes man

My custom shop is the only thing keepin a small smile on my face , and also the kind words from you guys thanks again


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Because I'm not having a threesome with Tosin Abasi and Colin Kaepernick


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i have no fucking clue how to route the inputs/outputs in studio one so that I can reamp my DI tracks with my torpedo reload. I've been trying different permutations all morning and it's driving me insane

edit: nvm figured it out


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I interviewed for the position I'm currently occupying and fucked up the interview, ergo I won't have a job in two weeks...

Just trying to muster some resolve, update my CV, dust myself off, and rule it... :/


----------



## TedEH

I think mad is the wrong term, but sad is also the wrong term, so I just picked a thread.

Last weekend, my ex happened to be in the area, so she dropped by for a short while just to catch up a bit. She was on a bike, and was biking home afterwards. It was a bit late, but the sun was still mostly up.

A car ran a red light by turning right (which wasn't allowed at this intersection) and cut her off, so she had to swerve and bail avoid the collision. The driver didn't notice at all and just drove away. I went to pick her up and brought her the rest of the way home, but her right side had taken most of the impact of the fall. Turns out her leg took most of the impact, which resulted in everything getting compressed, knee cap displaced, and some fractures. It's enough damage that surgery is needed. Probably a whole bunch of hardware to keep stuff where it belongs.

It's made for a very difficult week, and I've been trying to help where I can - and because of the whole 'rona situation, they won't let me past the front door of the hospital, so I basically have had no choice but to leave her there alone and pick her up again later. Last time the wait time was long enough that it was an overnight stay in a waiting room. The actual surgery is going on as I post this.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

TedEH said:


> I think mad is the wrong term, but sad is also the wrong term, so I just picked a thread.
> 
> Last weekend, my ex happened to be in the area, so she dropped by for a short while just to catch up a bit. She was on a bike, and was biking home afterwards. It was a bit late, but the sun was still mostly up.
> 
> A car ran a red light by turning right (which wasn't allowed at this intersection) and cut her off, so she had to swerve and bail avoid the collision. The driver didn't notice at all and just drove away. I went to pick her up and brought her the rest of the way home, but her right side had taken most of the impact of the fall. Turns out her leg took most of the impact, which resulted in everything getting compressed, knee cap displaced, and some fractures. It's enough damage that surgery is needed. Probably a whole bunch of hardware to keep stuff where it belongs.
> 
> It's made for a very difficult week, and I've been trying to help where I can - and because of the whole 'rona situation, they won't let me past the front door of the hospital, so I basically have had no choice but to leave her there alone and pick her up again later. Last time the wait time was long enough that it was an overnight stay in a waiting room. The actual surgery is going on as I post this.


You're doing about as much as you can, bro. Don't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## TedEH

Thanks. I think it's less a beating myself up about it kind of thing, and more just nerves about surgery, mild frustration about the little things, loss of sleep, recognizing that there's not a lot of people around to help, some mixed feelings about suddenly being involved in the life of an ex again, etc etc. Or maybe a sort of exhaustion from processing the whole thing.

But it's hard to figure out where that fits between "mad" and "sad"


----------



## TedEH

Just got the phone call saying the surgery is over, but apparently there was a complication with the anaesthetic and she can basically feel everything. I think that's the most pain I've ever been able to detect in someone's voice before. Gonna be hard enough for me to sleep, I can only imagine what she's experiencing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Before COVID-19 hit here, I got a car from work to do testing on (rhymes with Shmorvette). I left my car parked in a parking deck at work between March 13th - June 3rd, totally unused. I knew the battery would be fucked since it was already 5 years old, so I had to replace that last week, but because it didn't move for so long the brakes seized up so now I gotta replace all my rotors.

In hindsight, I really shoulda went and got my car before they shut down the border, so now I've learned a very important lesson: don't leave a car unused for 3 months.


----------



## AxRookie

I'm not mad about anything and that makes me mad...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have no fucking clue how to route the inputs/outputs in studio one so that I can reamp my DI tracks with my torpedo reload. I've been trying different permutations all morning and it's driving me insane
> 
> edit: nvm figured it out


guess it was a fluke since I spent the last 2 hours trying to route the inputs/outputs and can't get the routing right. I'm about ready to chuck my interface through a wall.


----------



## Daemoniac

Needed some extra help earlier in the month so took extra painkillers, the caveat being that this weekend and next weekend I'd be without one of them. Today and yesterday have sucked arse.


----------



## AxRookie

Well, actually I'm mad at the fact that there are SOOO many dumb ass people here in the states!


----------



## TedEH

I dropped someone off for what was supposed to be day surgery on Thursday, and this morning, Sunday, she still hasn't been released by the hospital. I dunno what is going on, but every nurse or doctor suddenly has an entirely new story. Apparently, someone forgot to finish some paperwork or something that slowed the process, as well as the staff is failing to keep up with her painkiller schedule, leading to extra pain, making them say they aren't able to keep the pain in control, therefor they can't release her.

And of course because they won't let me into the building, I can neither be present to get the story strait for myself (I'm only getting text messages from someone in pain and on a lot of painkillers and trying to work out what's going on from here), nor can I do what I _should_ be doing, and that's serving as an advocate, doing the running around and chasing people down. 'Cause I get it - hospitals are busy places and they've got tough jobs, and nobody there is going to be entirely focused on this one case - but if they're going to deny me the ability to take that role, then _they better not drop the ball doing it themselves._ 

This whole process has been insane, and we haven't even got to the point of getting her home and working out how daily life is even supposed to work. It's a tiny apartment that's barely navigable by wheelchair. Crutches aren't an option because of a separated shoulder. There's a roommate there who can help, but only to a point, and he has his own problems that I'm not going to detail on the internet that severely limit how much support he can provide. There's a dog that needs to be taken care of, which I think the roommate can handle, but maybe sometimes he can't, I don't know. I won't go into all the details of how or why, but I'm almost the whole support structure at this point, and I'm not even allowed into the building to provide the support that's needed right now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just got back from Dr appt. 

Another TWO WEEKS off work because of this fucking car accident. I’m bored beyond, and the longer this takes the more irritated I’m getting and the more liable I am to just get an attorney and let them deal with it. 

Just want to go back to work.


----------



## Kaura

Got some water in my ears yesterday and now everything sounds like I'm wearing those yellow foam earplugs. I tried everything but the water stays.


----------



## jaxadam

I just spent two hours this morning doing my yard, and the motherfucker of all motherfucking afternoon summer thunderstorms with the added bonus of hail comes through and turns my backyard into a pine tree debris farm with shit everywhere.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Got some water in my ears yesterday and now everything sounds like I'm wearing those yellow foam earplugs. I tried everything but the water stays.



Happened to me when I was 13, left ear only, and it didn't go away all summer... At some point after several months I just realized it had gone away.


----------



## Kaura

Tried fixing my guitar but like always I just ended up making more damage. Completely fucked up the pickup wiring so now there is no sound and then I tried using my dad's shitty pliers to cut the string ends (while changing them), got frustrated and put a nasty dent on the front of the headstock. 

I don't care how handless it makes me seem but from now on I'll leave anything but a simple string changing to professionals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Tried fixing my guitar but like always I just ended up making more damage. Completely fucked up the pickup wiring so now there is no sound and then I tried using my dad's shitty pliers to cut the string ends (while changing them), got frustrated and put a nasty dent on the front of the headstock.
> 
> I don't care how handless it makes me seem but from now on I'll leave anything but a simple string changing to professionals.


it helps when you actually use the right tools for the job. A pair of decent wire cutters will make string changes easier. The wiring issue is prob an easy fix too tbh.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> it helps when you actually use the right tools for the job. A pair of decent wire cutters will make string changes easier. The wiring issue is prob an easy fix too tbh.



Yeah, I meant wire cutters. That's what I used. I guess I'll just switch back the stock pickups because at least they'll fit and can be lowered enough so they won't hit the strings when playing on the higher frets which was the issue in the first place (with the current pickups). Of course there's always the possibility of just drilling the pickup cavity deeper but that's gonna cost a lot.


----------



## p0ke

I don't know if I'm mad or sad but anyway: fished up a dead squirrel out of the kids' pool yesterday evening. Poor animal must've been thirsty and then couldn't get out because the edges are rounded. And this morning there was another one floating there - seriously, wtf...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p0ke said:


> I don't know if I'm mad or sad but anyway: fished up a dead squirrel out of the kids' pool yesterday evening. Poor animal must've been thirsty and then couldn't get out because the edges are rounded. And this morning there was another one floating there - seriously, wtf...



I keep a piece of scrap wood when we have the kiddie pool out back for the dogs. Set it like a little ramp inside the pool leading to the side. No more dead critters.


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> I keep a piece of scrap wood when we have the kiddie pool out back for the dogs. Set it like a little ramp inside the pool leading to the side. No more dead critters.



Yep, will definitely do this from now on...


----------



## sirbuh

pretty sure the hamer sceptre on reverb is just someone trolling me at this point


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Every time I use watercolor paints I get pissed off because it takes so much longer to build texture and layers than with other paint mediums. I'd so rather work with acrylic or oil since I can layer it and texture it way faster.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was filing the nut on one of my guitars and fucked up the depth on the high e string, so now I get to go through the equally tedious process of either filling the slot, or cutting a new one.


----------



## jaxadam

Motocross season has been postponed indefinitely. One of the nationals was even scheduled to be held here in Jax.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Had to do an MRI for an accident. 

Apparently I’m claustrophobic like a MOTHERFUCKER. 

Man that sucked worse than the accident...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

coupling on my propane tank wasn't seated properly (because I'm an idiot) so I caught a nice fireball to the arms and face and ruined my pizza I was going to grill before I could extinguish it.
My eyebrows, lashes and beard all got singed and I have 1st degree burns all over my arms/ 2nd degree on my right index and middle finger.
Nothing serious enough to warrant a trip to the hospital, but more than enough to be fucking annoying. I got reaaaaaal lucky that I didn't get more fucked up.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fucking. Goddamn. Car. The saga continues. 

Ordered a new set of Brembo rotors off of eBay, the listing said they fit my car fine, great. 
I had a few other packages I was waiting for and today I finally had a chance to go pick them up from my mailbox in Detroit and made an appointment with my mechanic. 
Changed my oil the morning, the filter wouldn't budge, said fuck it I'll let the mechanic deal with it. 
Go get my packages. 
Bring the car to the mechanic around noon. 
Mechanic calls me around 6 to let me know the rear rotors are too big and one of the pads were coming off of their plate so they had to replace that too. 

So now I am waiting for the ebay seller to get back to me to see if I can exchange the rear set for the right size.


----------



## NotDonVito

It's just fucking hot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NotDonVito said:


> It's just fucking hot.



Fuckin A right.


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> I don't know if I'm mad or sad but anyway: fished up a dead squirrel out of the kids' pool yesterday evening. Poor animal must've been thirsty and then couldn't get out because the edges are rounded. And this morning there was another one floating there - seriously, wtf...



Maybe don't let your kids in there?


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Guitar should've been here today... It won't be. It's cool I'd rather get it on monday at the beginning of the work week rather than right before the weekend...


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Maybe don't let your kids in there?



Obviously. I emptied the pool and washed it with a pressure washer before putting new water and chloride in it. Squirrels are basically cute rats, so who knows what disease they might carry...


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

To make matters worse the guitar is in a ups facility 15mins from me but they will be bogarting it till monday...


----------



## Adieu

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> To make matters worse the guitar is in a ups facility 15mins from me but they will be bogarting it till monday...



UPS is the worst of the shippers, choose USPS or Ontrac whenever possible


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I used to set it up to just hold stuff at UPS for me.


----------



## possumkiller

My idiot mother in law just gave away every penny she had to some internet get rich scam. Over 100k.


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> My idiot mother in law just gave away every penny she had to some internet get rich scam. Over 100k.




OOOOF.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> My idiot mother in law just gave away every penny she had to some internet get rich scam. Over 100k.


Wtf?


----------



## NotDonVito

Picked up my first hemorrhoid. Fun times.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sooo my wife comes home after 10 hours at work and tells me about this woman that came into her store and proceeded to steal over $400 worth of merchandise. So my wife and another manager apprehend her outside ( not physically... just stop her). Woman tells 'em to fuck off and heads to her car. They call the police and at the same time keep trying to keep the woman there ( can I say "bitch" now? I think I'll just say "bitch"). Bitch proceeds to scream at 'em and finally gets to her car, gets in and starts it up. My wife and the other manager now stand behind the bitch and yell at her that if she so much as touches them with her car, that it's gonna be vehicular assault. So bitch revs it up and goes fwd jumping over two parking blocks... gets away and speeds down the road. Police pull her over about a minute later and bring her back to the store. Now the bitch is yelling that she's got fucking covid. Yea! So afterwards, my wife gets to check back in all this potentially covid contaminated shit. Fuckin lovely... piece of fucking garbage. I fucking swear... she doesn't get paid enough for this shit. / end rant


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sooo my wife comes home after 10 hours at work and tells me about this woman that came into her store and proceeded to steal over $400 worth of merchandise. So my wife and another manager apprehend her outside ( not physically... just stop her). Woman tells 'em to fuck off and heads to her car. They call the police and at the same time keep trying to keep the woman there ( can I say "bitch" now? I think I'll just say "bitch"). Bitch proceeds to scream at 'em and finally gets to her car, gets in and starts it up. My wife and the other manager now stand behind the bitch and yell at her that if she so much as touches them with her car, that it's gonna be vehicular assault. So bitch revs it up and goes fwd jumping over two parking blocks... gets away and speeds down the road. Police pull her over about a minute later and bring her back to the store. Now the bitch is yelling that she's got fucking covid. Yea! So afterwards, my wife gets to check back in all this potentially covid contaminated shit. Fuckin lovely... piece of fucking garbage. I fucking swear... she doesn't get paid enough for this shit. / end rant


Sounds like someone is a drug addict.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds like someone is a drug addict.



I mean... I've smoked some dope before but I wouldn't say I'm an addict. 

Meh... maybe. It was all high-end trinket kinda stuff ( every bit of it went into her purse). Their business gets thefts all the time. People steal for a lotta different reasons so who knows. I asked her if bitch seemed intoxicated or tweakin. She said didn't appear to be. Not the first time she's dealt with this shit but first time since covid came to town.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> I mean... I've smoked some dope before but I wouldn't say I'm an addict.
> 
> Meh... maybe. It was all high-end trinket kinda stuff ( every bit of it went into her purse). Their business gets thefts all the time. People steal for a lotta different reasons so who knows. I asked her if bitch seemed intoxicated or tweakin. She said didn't appear to be. Not the first time she's dealt with this shit but first time since covid came to town.


I meant the sticky bandit who stole shit from the store and then acted belligerent when called out on it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I meant the sticky bandit who stole shit from the store and then acted belligerent when called out on it.



Dude... I know lol. I guess jokes don't translate too well without a wink or j/k. Anyway... my wife said that the woman didn't appear under the influence of anything and didn't appear to have any mannerisms of a crack/ meth head. The cops emptied the purse with my wife present and although I didn't ask her, she prob woulda told me if they'd found any drugs. I've worked asset protection and retail for many years and I've been involved in a LOT of theft cases. Many times the suspect has enough money to pay for what they stole. Many instances of children committing theft too. Sometimes it's obvious that people steal to support a drug habit but it's surprising how many just seem to steal for the sheer hell of it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well, if it makes you feel any better, COVID dies almost instantly on a non-living surface (especially when exposed to UV light), so even if she _was_ infected (which I doubt), odds of her infection spreading via the merch are pretty thin. 

That story instantly brought me back to my days working nights at a hotel though. Oh man, the number of homeless tweakers I had to kick off the property that tried to make a scene....


----------



## jaxadam

Humidity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn deerflies.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, COVID dies almost instantly on a non-living surface (especially when exposed to UV light), so even if she _was_ infected (which I doubt), odds of her infection spreading via the merch are pretty thin.
> 
> That story instantly brought me back to my days working nights at a hotel though. Oh man, the number of homeless tweakers I had to kick off the property that tried to make a scene....



Yep.. that does make me feel a little less agitated. And these days my wife and I both treat most surfaces as if they're contaminated anyway. She wore gloves checking back in the items. And she did say that during the confrontation and subsequent arrest, that the woman was wearing a mask. Woman never made physical contact with anyone either ( aside from the arresting officer during apprehension). I think I'm just reeling in the fact that this virus is spreading so indiscriminately and that so many people just don't give a damn about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I get to do some accounting and then contact Reverb. The math doesn't seem to work out regarding payouts, and I'd like them to explain to me why.


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I get to do some accounting and then contact Reverb. The math doesn't seem to work out regarding payouts, and I'd like them to explain to me why.


Yeah after these fee rate hikes I think I am done selling on Reverb. I am also pretty suspicious of their fees. They cut out a chunk as soon as it sells. Then they charge you again at the end of the month. The numbers are not adding up correctly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They charge payment processing based on the taxes, that I basically have to pay as is because of people haggling to not have to pay them. ie, I list something, they calculate how much they'd pay and still make it around the cost I have listed, and then send me an offer. So for instance, say I list at 130 and then send me an offer for 120, but with taxes it comes to 130 more or less. So basically, the taxes come outta my pocket, not theirs.


----------



## Adieu

Why the FUCK do social-network-ish job search sites like indeed etc. allow postings that have multi-page and often barely-coherent "questionnaires" that try to force you to manually re-enter the sum total of your resume....and often force all blanks filled to proceed... despite there being BOTH a site-wide standardized resume form AND a separate "upload pdf or whatever the f" button???

RTFR, assholes. Or learn to datamine the existing standard form to your hearts' content.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Why the FUCK do social-network-ish job search sites like indeed etc. allow postings that have multi-page and often barely-coherent "questionnaires" that try to force you to manually re-enter the sum total of your resume....and often force all blanks filled to proceed... despite there being BOTH a site-wide standardized resume form AND a separate "upload pdf or whatever the f" button???
> 
> RTFR, assholes. Or learn to datamine the existing standard form to your hearts' content.



Testify.


----------



## Demiurge

Adieu said:


> Why the FUCK do social-network-ish job search sites like indeed etc. allow postings that have multi-page and often barely-coherent "questionnaires" that try to force you to manually re-enter the sum total of your resume....and often force all blanks filled to proceed... despite there being BOTH a site-wide standardized resume form AND a separate "upload pdf or whatever the f" button???
> 
> RTFR, assholes. Or learn to datamine the existing standard form to your hearts' content.



The kicker is doing all this and then having to fill-out another application at the interview.


----------



## Splenetic

No guitar, synths or even drawing for a few days. I fucking split my knuckle open last night while preparing dinner. Clean cut parallel along the finger across the knuckle. Have to keep the finger straight otherwise it splits open again like one of those little babybel cheese wheels.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Splenetic said:


> No guitar, synths or even drawing for a few days. I fucking split my knuckle open last night while preparing dinner. Clean cut parallel along the finger across the knuckle. Have to keep the finger straight otherwise it splits open again like one of those little babybel cheese wheels.


superglue the skin together. 
I used to do that all the time when I did boxing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Splenetic said:


> No guitar, synths or even drawing for a few days. I fucking split my knuckle open last night while preparing dinner. Clean cut parallel along the finger across the knuckle. Have to keep the finger straight otherwise it splits open again like one of those little babybel cheese wheels.


Eesh. I could've done without the visual and detail. Body horror with hands (like the machete between the fingers in Friday the 13th part 4: The Final Chapter) always makes me cringe.


----------



## Splenetic

Hahah sorry, didn't think it'd be seen as gory or anything. Makes sense though, considering where we're posting haha. 

KnightBrolaire, thanks for the tip! I thought about it as I know of that application, just don't have any right now. Gonna order some tonight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Apple Tv vid player is dogshit. Easily the worst of all the streaming sites I've used over the years. It's got a bad layout and it's constantly buffering, whereas hulu/amazon and netflix are essentially never buffering with my connection.


----------



## p0ke

Took my family to Tampere for a couple of days before the holidays are over, and when checking what to do we found Koiramäki, which is a kids play town based on stories by Mauri Kunnas, a famous Finnish children's book author...
Well, going there was basically as useful as wiping my ass with 60€.


----------



## possumkiller

Apparently nobody is old enough (or watches enough of classic British TV) to get the funny I made in the meme thread.


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> Apparently nobody is old enough (or watches enough of classic British TV) to get the funny I made in the meme thread.


Was it music/guitar/SSO related?


----------



## p0ke

possumkiller said:


> Apparently nobody is old enough (or watches enough of classic British TV) to get the funny I made in the meme thread.


Yeah, sorry, I didn't get that one TBH.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> Was it music/guitar/SSO related?





p0ke said:


> Yeah, sorry, I didn't get that one TBH.



Everyone is waiting for Dylan to come make a statement. It's Captain Peacock saying a classic line from _Are You Being Served?_!!!


----------



## jaxadam

Because of all the rain we have had lately we had to drain the pool today. Twice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The dynamic range of movies is fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> Because of all the rain we have had lately we had to drain the pool today. Twice.


Oh wah. We've been in the 100+ range the past week and probably another week at least to go, and not a drop of rain in sight.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh wah. We've been in the 100+ range the past week and probably another week at least to go, and not a drop of rain in sight.



3+ inches last night, 3+ inches this afternoon. I had to drive down the interstate going about 30 mph it was coming down so hard, and we have Tropical Cyclone 9 headed our way.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh wah. We've been in the 100+ range the past week and probably another week at least to go, and not a drop of rain in sight.



Yeahhhh been really feelin' that Norcal heat over here. Been over 100 since June. 
Worst thing is since my pool was so poorly designed, and it's been _so hot_, it's been impossible to keep the algae out; so I've got this unusable pool in my backyard taunting me.


----------



## jaxadam

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeahhhh been really feelin' that Norcal heat over here. Been over 100 since June.
> Worst thing is since my pool was so poorly designed, and it's been _so hot_, it's been impossible to keep the algae out; so I've got this unusable pool in my backyard taunting me.



Do you have a service or are you keeping up with your chemicals? I’ve found once you get water chemistry pretty stable it is just minor dosing for maintenance.


----------



## diagrammatiks

my fm3 spot is up. but I'm never gonna be able to go back to America to get it at this rate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went to 3 state parks and couldn 't get a damn campsite at any of them.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

jaxadam said:


> Do you have a service or are you keeping up with your chemicals? I’ve found once you get water chemistry pretty stable it is just minor dosing for maintenance.



Doing it myself. I can't get a service; only a couple guys do this area and the only one that isn't at cap whenever I call doesn't want it. Apparently because of how they placed the outlet for the pump it has some weird water circulation issue that prevents some of the water from hitting the filter. 

So....it's not uncommon for all of the chemicals to test well, but still get a random bloom out of nowhere. Happened at the end of last season, too.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> Went to 3 state parks and couldn 't get a damn campsite at any of them.



Get a fullsize SUV with foldflat seats and toss an airmattress in the back

Instant camping anywhere


----------



## jaxadam

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Doing it myself. I can't get a service; only a couple guys do this area and the only one that isn't at cap whenever I call doesn't want it. Apparently because of how they placed the outlet for the pump it has some weird water circulation issue that prevents some of the water from hitting the filter.
> 
> So....it's not uncommon for all of the chemicals to test well, but still get a random bloom out of nowhere. Happened at the end of last season, too.



Well, when you are checking your pH level, there could be too much pee and not enough h!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeahhhh been really feelin' that Norcal heat over here. Been over 100 since June.
> Worst thing is since my pool was so poorly designed, and it's been _so hot_, it's been impossible to keep the algae out; so I've got this unusable pool in my backyard taunting me.


My condolences. At least we aren't in Texas, I guess.


----------



## TedEH

I am currently mad because we seem to have gotten ourselves into some weird culture where being critical _even in the slightest_ makes you an asshole even if you're right. Sometimes especially if you're right.

We got into a conversation at work about IT changes coming down the line that have the potential to make it very difficult to get anything done. They're trying to work out ways to make working from home permanent, and evaluating different solutions we can use for that going forward. The idea they're pushing for is being picked on the basis of it being "good for heavy office work", and I was linked some article about how they won some kind of government defence contract or something - but I tried to point out that game/software/content development needs are very different from government or generic administrative/office needs. Everyone got defensive, and the conversation ended on people cracking jokes to diffuse the challenge.

They're literally presenting something that can potentially prevent me from doing my job, but I'm the asshole for asking IT to consider the needs of the people they're supposed to support.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I am currently mad because we seem to have gotten ourselves into some weird culture where being critical _even in the slightest_ makes you an asshole even if you're right. Sometimes especially if you're right.
> 
> We got into a conversation at work about IT changes coming down the line that have the potential to make it very difficult to get anything done. They're trying to work out ways to make working from home permanent, and evaluating different solutions we can use for that going forward. The idea they're pushing for is being picked on the basis of it being "good for heavy office work", and I was linked some article about how they won some kind of government defence contract or something - but I tried to point out that game/software/content development needs are very different from government or generic administrative/office needs. Everyone got defensive, and the conversation ended on people cracking jokes to diffuse the challenge.
> 
> They're literally presenting something that can potentially prevent me from doing my job, but I'm the asshole for asking IT to consider the needs of the people they're supposed to support.



Because it sounds like you're talking with people that want an excuse to goof off at home on the clock, looking for stuff to support their idea. Of course you're the asshole; you're talking about getting actual work done. They don't care if you're right or not; they care if you prevent them from being able to 'work' from home


----------



## TedEH

^ I think that's a misreading of the tone, and who said what. On the part of the people cracking jokes, you might be right. The IT guy wasn't the one cracking the jokes though. He was just sending me links to things that had nothing to do with my questions. We currently have issues with how RDP doesn't virtualize a mouse properly (which isn't good because we work on games that use mouse-look, and mouse look just plain doesn't work without hacks now), so I asked if this new solution would help that, or cause more similar problems (since we would lose access to real hardware at all). His answer was an article showing off how the solution was great because it had very little downtime. My question wasn't about downtime.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not exactly mad, but why has GP stopped supporting their Linux version? Literally the only reason I am keeping Windows, as I'd like to keep using my GP7 (GP6 has awful awful drum tabbing, and other things I didn't care for).


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My bud pisses me off. I don't care that ppl have different tastes and that his is "Mom & Dad's Contemporary Redneck Selection" but damn.. chill on making snarky passive aggressive comments about the way that my wife and I have furnished and decorated our new home. Maybe buy or even rent your own place for a minute to see how challenging it can be. I like our digs and I think it has a good vibe with what we've done... doing it for us/ what we like but Idk... been a lotta time and expense, would be cool to not have it mocked/ criticized.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> My bud pisses me off. I don't care that ppl have different tastes and that his is "Mom & Dad's Contemporary Redneck Selection" but damn.. chill on making snarky passive aggressive comments about the way that my wife and I have furnished and decorated our new home. Maybe buy or even rent your own place for a minute to see how challenging it can be. I like our digs and I think it has a good vibe with what we've done... doing it for us/ what we like but Idk... been a lotta time and expense, would be cool to not have it mocked/ criticized.



I feel you dude. 

I've been rehabbing a 120 year old Victorian the last few years. It was pretty rough when we got it, and it's come a long way but it's a process. The in-laws, who live in an ugly McMansion made out of paper mache and toothpicks called it a dump. Assholes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel you dude.
> 
> I've been rehabbing a 120 year old Victorian the last few years. It was pretty rough when we got it, and it's come a long way but it's a process. The in-laws, who live in an ugly McMansion made out of paper mache and toothpicks called it a dump. Assholes.


Maybe it'll get wrecked like that episode of King of the Hill.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel you dude.
> 
> I've been rehabbing a 120 year old Victorian the last few years. It was pretty rough when we got it, and it's come a long way but it's a process. The in-laws, who live in an ugly McMansion made out of paper mache and toothpicks called it a dump. Assholes.


I'll take a cookie cutter house built in the last 10 years over any 100+ year old house. Quality control is far better from what I've seen. I've had some terrible experiences with remodeling way older homes (fucking plaster and lathe....) and the issues with most houses just compound exponentially over time. Couple that with harry homeowner diy shitshows and it only gets worse ime. You should have seen my gutters, shelves, lights and doors that the last owner installed. I had to build new shelves that were actually level, properly hang the doors and rewire all of his ratnest bullshit. Not to mention I ripped out the horrible sliding glass door he installed himself and sprayfoamed everything in the crawlspace/bumpouts.

Anyways.. yeah that's rude as fuck to criticize someone's decor to their face. My aunt and uncle came over when I first moved in and tried to poo poo the artwork on the walls. Needless to say we got in a fight about that, and I basically threw them out


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> My bud pisses me off. I don't care that ppl have different tastes and that his is "Mom & Dad's Contemporary Redneck Selection" but damn.. chill on making snarky passive aggressive comments about the way that my wife and I have furnished and decorated our new home. Maybe buy or even rent your own place for a minute to see how challenging it can be. I like our digs and I think it has a good vibe with what we've done... doing it for us/ what we like but Idk... been a lotta time and expense, would be cool to not have it mocked/ criticized.



Nothing pisses me off more than people making fun of other people's shit. What you do with your home and your life is up to you. I would not let his opinion of your stuff sway you in the least. It actually sounds like he may be having a little bit of an issue reconciling his status based on the latest Restoration Hardware bedroom collection.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel you dude.
> 
> I've been rehabbing a 120 year old Victorian the last few years. It was pretty rough when we got it, and it's come a long way but it's a process. The in-laws, who live in an ugly McMansion made out of paper mache and toothpicks called it a dump. Assholes.



That's impressive. I think we can be friends again.



KnightBrolaire said:


> I'll take a cookie cutter house built in the last 10 years over any 100+ year old house. Quality control is far better from what I've seen. I've had some terrible experiences with remodeling way older homes (fucking plaster and lathe....) and the issues with most houses just compound exponentially over time. Couple that with harry homeowner diy shitshowsband it only gets worse ime. You should have seen my gutters, shelves, lights and doors that the last owner installed. I had to build new shelves that were actually level, properly hang the doors and rewire all of his ratnest bullshit. Not to mention I ripped out the horrible sliding glass door he installed himself and sprayfoamed everything in the crawlspace/bumpouts.



You'd be surprised. I live in a relatively new stucco shitbox in an area filled with new designer stucco shitboxes, and the builder problems are rampant. Leaking roofs, windows, electrical problems, poor drainage, horrible interior finishing, etc. on 1 year old homes. We are one of the semi-lucky ones (this is Florida after all) but the stories and nightmares are endless.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'll take a cookie cutter house built in the last 10 years over any 100+ year old house. Quality control is far better from what I've seen. I've had some terrible experiences with remodeling way older homes (fucking plaster and lathe....) and the issues with most houses just compound exponentially over time. Couple that with harry homeowner diy shitshowsband it only gets worse ime. You should have seen my gutters, shelves, lights and doors that the last owner installed. I had to build new shelves that were actually level, properly hang the doors and rewire all of his ratnest bullshit. Not to mention I ripped out the horrible sliding glass door he installed himself and sprayfoamed everything in the crawlspace/bumpouts.



You'd be surprised how shitty a new home build can be. 

I've bought newer homes and they were never really what I wanted. 

We found this one, which has great bones (8x10 floor joists on two floors, 8x8 beam rafters), and luckily not much had to be redone. Though I like working on it. It's a labor of love, and definitely isn't for everyone. I'm lucky though, I've been building trades adjacent my whole life and work with journeyman who have no problem helping out for some beer.


----------



## jaxadam

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd be surprised how shitty a new home build can be.
> 
> I've bought newer homes and they were never really what I wanted.
> 
> We found this one, which has great bones (8x10 floor joists on two floors, 8x8 beam rafters), and luckily not much had to be redone. Though I like working on it. It's a labor of love, and definitely isn't for everyone. I'm lucky though, I've been building trades adjacent my whole life and work with journeyman who have no problem helping out for some beer.



I would actually be interested in seeing some of this because I am addicted to HGTV.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Nothing pisses me off more than people making fun of other people's shit. What you do with your home and your life is up to you. I would not let his opinion of your stuff sway you in the least. It actually sounds like he may be having a little bit of an issue reconciling his status based on the latest Restoration Hardware bedroom collection.
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive. I think we can be friends again.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised. I live in a relatively new stucco shitbox in an area filled with new designer stucco shitboxes, and the builder problems are rampant. Leaking roofs, windows, electrical problems, poor drainage, horrible interior finishing, etc. on 1 year old homes. We are one of the semi-lucky ones (this is Florida after all) but the stories are nightmares and endless.


Yeah there are definitely contractors out there cutting corners from what I've seen, especially when they're the same contractors building a whole neighborhood. There are good contractors out there, but they're not cheap and they're not building whole neighborhoods.
The dickbags that built my neighborhood basically didn't insulate the basement/crawlspace or bumpouts properly, and they stole all the topsoil and tried to sell it back to people in the neighborhood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jaxadam said:


> I would actually be interested in seeing some of this because I am addicted to HGTV.



I'll see if I can sus up some pics. I finished the basement last year, and re-insulated the walk up attic, but I'm sure my wife has some pics when we moved in.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah there are definitely contractors out there cutting corners from what I've seen, especially when they're the same contractors building a whole neighborhood. There are good contractors out there, but they're not cheap and they're not building whole neighborhoods.



There are homebuilders here you absolutely stay away from that have horrible reputations. There are quite a few that come into the area, build out a community, and then either go belly up or disappear. I would not buy a house being built in my area right now, as they are building them faster than anything I've ever seen. It's not even corners being cut, it's entire sections of felt paper missing under shingles, entire walls missing nails, 4 tab architectural shingles getting one nail in them, and builders saying "oh well".


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel you dude.
> 
> I've been rehabbing a 120 year old Victorian the last few years. It was pretty rough when we got it, and it's come a long way but it's a process. The in-laws, who live in an ugly McMansion made out of paper mache and toothpicks called it a dump. Assholes.



But surely they're envious of all your guitar knowledge so it prob evens out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Charvel star showed up and the hardware is all corroded to shit/the black chrome finish or whatever on the floyd special is coming off. I was going to strip and refinish/mod the guitar anyways but it's annoying having to do a deep clean on the hardware as well. Might just chuck it all and go for all black hardware and an OFR.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really despise UPS. I've never been fond of them, and their drivers were never able to get anything to my house, so I'd have it set up for willcall prior to any attempt made. Now they've made "MY Choice" which is false advertising and a crock of shit, and for instance, can't set up a package I actually want until attempt to deliver. So much for MY choice. 

And anything you want them to do costs more money, when they weren't worth the money to begin with. Like, say for instance, you want them NOT to deliver because you no longer want the package. So they can just either leave it, and you get to pay money to have them come back, you can hope to catch them (these people are slicker than criminals and the ding dong ditch champions of the millennium) and refuse it in person, or you can hope to get an InfoNotice thing and maybe possibly do it that way. Which wastes more money, time and gas. Fucking total idiots. 

Seriously, stop shipping through UPS. I can't even give these jerk off morons any delivery instructions until AFTER a first attempt is made, and I'm not even sure I'll be able to give it to them on the internet anyways; they still need the paper, apparently, because I guess it is still 198-fucking-4. Things would go smoother, if I wanted the shit, if I could do this BEFORE an attempt was made, plus it'd be "greener," which people apparently supposedly care about, but yet shit like this still goes on. 

Who made these fucking asinine changes? Fuck UPS. /rant


----------



## BigViolin

I'm bummed because while I would like to move on in life by distancing myself from toxic, childish, selfish and negative people, I would be left with my wife, only a few friends and like two clients. I guess I should be happy that I know a few people that can see past the end of their own nose.


----------



## jaxadam

BigViolin said:


> I would be left with my wife, only a few friends and like two clients



That's more than me now!


----------



## TedEH

BigViolin said:


> I would be left with my wife, only a few friends and like two clients.


I dunno, this sounds pretty good to me. Nobody needs hundreds of friends. More "friends" means more drama.


----------



## BigViolin

It's a percentage thing.  80%+ bat shit crazy isn't that great.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm lucky though, I've been building trades adjacent my whole life and work with journeyman who have no problem helping out for some beer.



This is key. I’m sitting in a 100 year old bungalow in FL facing down $8k in repipes and about $6k for complete redo of insulation, boarding up around it for animals and removal of whatever monster crawls under it at night and lives in the attic that I can hear at night.

And that’s all before I even begin to do stuff to “improve” the home. By which I mean hire contractors as all of this is beyond me and the previous owner just paid a handyman to come in and do whatever while leaving empty beer cans under the house.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> This is key. I’m sitting in a 100 year old bungalow in FL facing down $8k in repipes and about $6k for complete redo of insulation, boarding up around it for animals and removal of whatever monster crawls under it at night and lives in the attic that I can hear at night.
> 
> And that’s all before I even begin to do stuff to “improve” the home. By which I mean hire contractors as all of this is beyond me and the previous owner just paid a handyman to come in and do whatever while leaving empty beer cans under the house.



I don't wish contractors on even my worse enemies. Sorry, dude.


----------



## Jake

Broke my ankle in 5 places last week...






Going to be a longggg road to recovery after my 2nd surgery.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> Broke my ankle in 5 places last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a longggg road to recovery after my 2nd surgery.


oooof
at least now you have an excuse to play more guitar


----------



## TedEH

Oof. The obvious question though - how did you do it?


----------



## Jake

TedEH said:


> Oof. The obvious question though - how did you do it?


Skateboarding, landed my trick but there was a dislocation and twisting after resulting in the injury- 2 surgeons have told me it's the worst they've seen so that's great stuff. 

Tibia is broken into multiple pieces in two spots, fibula as seen above is splintered and the malleoluses are fractured- I'd post what my foot looked like after but don't want to ruin anyone's day. Lets just say it was at a 90 degree angle the wrong way.


----------



## TedEH

Brutal.


----------



## Jake

TedEH said:


> Brutal.


Definitely metal as fuck. And I now have an external fixation screwed into my leg so LITERALLY metal as fuck


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jake said:


> Definitely metal as fuck. And I now have an external fixation screwed into my leg so LITERALLY metal as fuck



Christ man, as a drummer that xray made me want to curl up into a little ball. I hope you have as smooth a recovery as you can at least. And I guess if you had to mangle your foot, a national lockdown is a pretty good time to do it.


----------



## Jake

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Christ man, as a drummer that xray made me want to curl up into a little ball. I hope you have as smooth a recovery as you can at least. And I guess if you had to mangle your foot, a national lockdown is a pretty good time to do it.


Thanks man! It's definitely gnarly as fuck but I will say it still could have been worse! My biggest concern as of now is just warding off infection because there are 4 literal holes in my leg with rods holding the device up now and i was a bit concerned about being in the hospital with COVID around but I tested negative and I've got a pretty good support group helping me through it. Hopefully will be back to new in no time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've got a hive of wasps nestled between my wall and my laundry vent. Can't really spray them without opening up the outside of the vent and getting stung a shitload. The spray that I bought fucking sucks at keeping them away long term (it does kill them on contact though) so I guess I have to go back to the store and buy the right one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've got a hive of wasps nestled between my wall and my laundry vent. Can't really spray them without opening up the outside of the vent and getting stung a shitload. The spray that I bought fucking sucks at keeping them away long term (it does kill them on contact though) so I guess I have to go back to the store and buy the right one.


----------



## Jake

My surgery has been pushed out at least a week now due to swelling and infection risk. So at least another week of my leg literally being snapped in half like a twig.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Dude makes Jocko Willink seem like a pussy lol

Anyways had to tear apart my vent, spray the nest (which was between the insulation and mdf), then clean all that shit out ( it was a biggg nest) and spray foam around all the vents/other cracks. Still have to spray some more foam and replace the poly sheet but at least now the wasps aren't getting in that way again.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Reminds of when I was living with my folks and they got invaded by bees. They had this huge house in a very rural area, and one of their neighbors was a beekeeper. And although the there were 20 acres between the house and the bees, they found their way into my folks' attic. They likely were there for quite a while too, because the way we found out was when I was walking down the hallway connecting the main house to the in-law quarters over the garage, and, I shit you not, a drop of honey fell on me from an overhead light fixture. The attic in that house is partitioned into three sections, and the bees didn't make it over to the sections above the more commonly frequented areas, so they were pretty undisturbed. 

Once we confirmed it was definitely bees, we called the neighbor (who's name is, again, not shitting you, Buzz) for advice and he told us not to even try because there were so many, and to wait for him to come handle it. There must have been thousands of bees in there. He brought down probably about 6 _*gallons*_ worth of honey after he wrangled the bees; and that was just the clean stuff that wasn't contaminated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Reminds of when I was living with my folks and they got invaded by bees. They had this huge house in a very rural area, and one of their neighbors was a beekeeper. And although the there were 20 acres between the house and the bees, they found their way into my folks' attic. They likely were there for quite a while too, because the way we found out was when I was walking down the hallway connecting the main house to the in-law quarters over the garage, and, I shit you not, a drop of honey fell on me from an overhead light fixture. The attic in that house is partitioned into three sections, and the bees didn't make it over to the sections above the more commonly frequented areas, so they were pretty undisturbed.
> 
> Once we confirmed it was definitely bees, we called the neighbor (who's name is, again, not shitting you, Buzz) for advice and he told us not to even try because there were so many, and to wait for him to come handle it. There must have been thousands of bees in there. He brought down probably about 6 _*gallons*_ worth of honey after he wrangled the bees; and that was just the clean stuff that wasn't contaminated.


damn, 6 gallons of honey? 
that's like 2 bottles of mead lol


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've got a hive of wasps nestled between my wall and my laundry vent. Can't really spray them without opening up the outside of the vent and getting stung a shitload. The spray that I bought fucking sucks at keeping them away long term (it does kill them on contact though) so I guess I have to go back to the store and buy the right one.



I don’t know how feasible it would be to get a metal can underneath the nest and just light a fire with some wood to let the smoke knock them all out. The entire thing would be a bit easier to handle once they are fucking out. Still got a to hazmat yourself though. I’m just assuming you’re somewhere rural/don’t want to spend cash to hire a pro.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> I don’t know how feasible it would be to get a metal can underneath the nest and just light a fire with some wood to let the smoke knock them all out. The entire thing would be a bit easier to handle once they are fucking out. Still got a to hazmat yourself though. I’m just assuming you’re somewhere rural/don’t want to spend cash to hire a pro.


I already sprayed/killed the nest, see the earlier post. No need to pay someone to do something that literally cost me 10$ in spray lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was right in the middle of a good practice session when this happened. 
That's a .30 for reference.
so salty.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm fairly certain that Siki Spacek is my real father. The resemblance and love of campy trash is uncanny.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You mean that isn't you 30 years ago?


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm fairly certain that Siki Spacek is my real father. The resemblance and love of campy trash is uncanny.


That is why you are mad?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean that isn't you 30 years ago?


No. But it's definitely my future.



Seabeast2000 said:


> That is why you are mad?



Yes. All this time I've been living a lie and my real father is out there. The heavy chains, Dean guitars, lots of leather, questionable fashion sense.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Daemoniac

I special ordered a couple of cartons of Diet Dr Pepper (which is hard to get in Australia) and it is exactly as good as I had hoped. It is, however, poisonously expensive, so will not be a regular thing...


----------



## Adieu

I think I just blew a final job interview... for something that was already close to being a formality if only I hadn't fumbled it.

2.5 hours of teleconference including a 1 hour shared-screen translation test where I was supposed to comment on everything I was doing and why (SOOO distracting and weird, totally threw me).


Ended up having a missing comma one place and a spare comma in another, one of their guys asks me to name and quote some rule on comma placement as per a school curriculum textbook that I never took on account of schooling on another continent than him.... I'm like "NAME of the rule? No clue". Guy seemed genuinely horrified at this travesty. Yikes.


And I caught a dyslexic moment and spelled march as "may".

All because the whole talking at people I can't see who are watching my face and my screen while trying to think is damn unnerving and distracting.



....well, shit.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I was just about to finally have my rig completed. Pedal board almost finished, figuring out what recording solution and midi switcher I wanted, Invective retubed with KT88's, I get laid off. Job is downsizing.

Spending is on hold and it's back to job hunting. I was so close.


----------



## Adieu

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I was just about to finally have my rig completed. Pedal board almost finished, figuring out what recording solution and midi switcher I wanted, Invective retubed with KT88's, I get laid off. Job is downsizing.
> 
> Spending is on hold and it's back to job hunting. I was so close.



Maybe get an infinium Bugera 6262? 

It's pretty much a self-biasing 6505+ with mix and match plug and play any tube that fits the socket.... should get you close for like 1/6th the cost


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Adieu said:


> I think I just blew a final job interview... for something that was already close to being a formality if only I hadn't fumbled it.



Shit dude; that sucks. I hate how job interviews are always so much more stringent than the actual job. Especially since there's already that faux-public speaking element in place. Not a lot of people excel and are capable of showing you their best work when you put them in such a high-stress situation, especially one that doesn't accurately reflect the day to day responsibilities of the position...and the worst part is you beat yourself up over small mistakes you know you wouldn't have made otherwise. 

Thankfully though, a lot of interviewers are aware of that- so here's hoping things still come together for ya. I just had to run a series of webinars for my job and I know what you mean, it's super disorienting explaining everything that you're doing for people you can't see and who aren't "there". Never "uhh"d and "sooo"d so much in my life.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Adieu said:


> Maybe get an infinium Bugera 6262?
> 
> It's pretty much a self-biasing 6505+ with mix and match plug and play any tube that fits the socket.... should get you close for like 1/6th the cost



Oh, I already own the Invective, but I was about to order some KT88's for it, and all this other stuff before I lost my job. They're kinda pricey compared to 6l6's. 

But I have another job in the works already so I'll have all this before too long.

Thanks, man!


----------



## Ralyks

Ordered Cynic's "Focus" on vinyl, signed by Paul. An opened empty box showed up instead. Emailed pictures to the Cynic store and waiting for a response.

Update: got a response, they're shipping a new one out in the morning.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I"m sick of trying to find a decent 4x12 in my area, so I think I'm just going to build one out of maple.


----------



## MFB

Ralyks said:


> Ordered Cynic's "Focus" on vinyl, signed by Paul. An opened empty box showed up instead. Emailed pictures to the Cynic store and waiting for a response.
> 
> Update: got a response, they're shipping a new one out in the morning.



That signature was so non-existent it might as well have been traced in air!


----------



## Kaura

_It's just one of those days_...

Someone at work had the fucked up idea to put the toiletbrush into the sink (along with the bottom part) so to wash my hands I tried to lift the whole thing with one arm and the bottom part fell on the floor and the (literal) shit water splashed all over the toilet. Luckily, somehow I was unharmed.

Then, I got home and decided to bake a panini in the oven. All well until it was time to get the panini out. I started pulling the metal grill (that the panini was sitting on top of) out but the upper bun of the panini flipped over and fell to the bottom of the oven. Panicking, I grabbed it and put it pack on the baking paper. Then I tried to lift the baking paper with my hands but it ripped and the whole fucking thing fell apart between the oven door and the oven itself.

All I could do was sigh, crack open a beer and order some food.


----------



## MFB

I moved back in January, four and a half years later after having to move back in after finished my B.S., eight months before I turned thirty which was my absolute max of "if I'm still here at thirty, then I might as well kill myself," type scenario. Four months earlier, back in August of 2019, I started going to a 24 hour gym and went from running two and a half miles (elliptical, but whatever) in roughly thirty minutes, up to five miles in just a hair under thirty-eight minutes; I've never been a fan of cardio, and to see those numbers was staggering at the time but I felt great about it because here I was doing these runs to a fucking schedule, like clockwork my parents would see me leave the house around 9:45, and I'd be back around 12:15AM. 

When I moved, I lost access to that gym because now instead of being thirty-three miles from my work, I'm about seven; and I tried one of the local gyms that was open later, but it was too small, too crowded, and a shitty environment. I didn't get to try the other one on the opposite side before Corona hit, but today was my first time going to that, and what could I do? One fucking mile with a mask on. _One motherfucking mile, in 9:11, with a god damn mask on. _I feel like everything I did in those four months of 2019 was completely invalidated and never even happened. I get that Corona is a totally unexpected thing, and blah blah something like this shouldn't happen, but it doesn't change the numbers I just saw either. I made good strides at work by moving, and now I'm looking to move to an even better place still within this city so I can keep access to the gym, but knowing I'm starting at square fucking one after all that and seeing those numbers? Fuck all this. Fuck trying.


----------



## Adieu

MFB said:


> I moved back in January, four and a half years later after having to move back in after finished my B.S., eight months before I turned thirty which was my absolute max of "if I'm still here at thirty, then I might as well kill myself," type scenario. Four months earlier, back in August of 2019, I started going to a 24 hour gym and went from running two and a half miles (elliptical, but whatever) in roughly thirty minutes, up to five miles in just a hair under thirty-eight minutes; I've never been a fan of cardio, and to see those numbers was staggering at the time but I felt great about it because here I was doing these runs to a fucking schedule, like clockwork my parents would see me leave the house around 9:45, and I'd be back around 12:15AM.
> 
> When I moved, I lost access to that gym because now instead of being thirty-three miles from my work, I'm about seven; and I tried one of the local gyms that was open later, but it was too small, too crowded, and a shitty environment. I didn't get to try the other one on the opposite side before Corona hit, but today was my first time going to that, and what could I do? One fucking mile with a mask on. _One motherfucking mile, in 9:11, with a god damn mask on. _I feel like everything I did in those four months of 2019 was completely invalidated and never even happened. I get that Corona is a totally unexpected thing, and blah blah something like this shouldn't happen, but it doesn't change the numbers I just saw either. I made good strides at work by moving, and now I'm looking to move to an even better place still within this city so I can keep access to the gym, but knowing I'm starting at square fucking one after all that and seeing those numbers? Fuck all this. Fuck trying.



Use the great outdoors, around sunrise.

No mask no gym no bullshit exercise equipment no corona.

Drive along a route and watch your odometer or use map software to lay a route.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> I moved back in January, four and a half years later after having to move back in after finished my B.S., eight months before I turned thirty which was my absolute max of "if I'm still here at thirty, then I might as well kill myself," type scenario. Four months earlier, back in August of 2019, I started going to a 24 hour gym and went from running two and a half miles (elliptical, but whatever) in roughly thirty minutes, up to five miles in just a hair under thirty-eight minutes; I've never been a fan of cardio, and to see those numbers was staggering at the time but I felt great about it because here I was doing these runs to a fucking schedule, like clockwork my parents would see me leave the house around 9:45, and I'd be back around 12:15AM.
> 
> When I moved, I lost access to that gym because now instead of being thirty-three miles from my work, I'm about seven; and I tried one of the local gyms that was open later, but it was too small, too crowded, and a shitty environment. I didn't get to try the other one on the opposite side before Corona hit, but today was my first time going to that, and what could I do? One fucking mile with a mask on. _One motherfucking mile, in 9:11, with a god damn mask on. _I feel like everything I did in those four months of 2019 was completely invalidated and never even happened. I get that Corona is a totally unexpected thing, and blah blah something like this shouldn't happen, but it doesn't change the numbers I just saw either. I made good strides at work by moving, and now I'm looking to move to an even better place still within this city so I can keep access to the gym, but knowing I'm starting at square fucking one after all that and seeing those numbers? Fuck all this. Fuck trying.



Hey man I wouldn’t be so hard on yourself about it. I think I read somewhere it takes you three months to get back one month off. Even if I skip a few days or a few weeks there’s no way I can jump back where I left off. Hell, I hurt my ribs/back about two months ago, so I had to take some time off. Well, our neighbor is a fitness instructor and she had a BODYWEIGHT bootcamp thing at our amenities center and I thought I was going to fucking die and my buddy who went with me that runs 50 miles a week stopped halfway through, puked, and thought he was going to black out.

So sorry for the long winded side line there, but the point is, jump back into it. Your numbers will be horrible but I think you’ll find you’ll get back to where you want sooner than you think.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I moved back in January, four and a half years later after having to move back in after finished my B.S., eight months before I turned thirty which was my absolute max of "if I'm still here at thirty, then I might as well kill myself," type scenario. Four months earlier, back in August of 2019, I started going to a 24 hour gym and went from running two and a half miles (elliptical, but whatever) in roughly thirty minutes, up to five miles in just a hair under thirty-eight minutes; I've never been a fan of cardio, and to see those numbers was staggering at the time but I felt great about it because here I was doing these runs to a fucking schedule, like clockwork my parents would see me leave the house around 9:45, and I'd be back around 12:15AM.
> 
> When I moved, I lost access to that gym because now instead of being thirty-three miles from my work, I'm about seven; and I tried one of the local gyms that was open later, but it was too small, too crowded, and a shitty environment. I didn't get to try the other one on the opposite side before Corona hit, but today was my first time going to that, and what could I do? One fucking mile with a mask on. _One motherfucking mile, in 9:11, with a god damn mask on. _I feel like everything I did in those four months of 2019 was completely invalidated and never even happened. I get that Corona is a totally unexpected thing, and blah blah something like this shouldn't happen, but it doesn't change the numbers I just saw either. I made good strides at work by moving, and now I'm looking to move to an even better place still within this city so I can keep access to the gym, but knowing I'm starting at square fucking one after all that and seeing those numbers? Fuck all this. Fuck trying.


dude running on an elliptical just doesn't translate well to running for real, don't beat yourself up. 
Plus cardio endurance is weird, it doesn't stick around like muscular strength. It's very much use it or lose it. I did cross country for years and nothing beats actually running outside (besides maybe swimming laps) for pure cardio. I've had times where I would get the flu and quit running for a week, then be putting up horrible splits compared to before I was sick. Same thing with when I'd go on vacation and not run for a few weeks.


----------



## MFB

That 9:11 time was still back on the elliptical, I've had spurts where I train on treadmill and my running is about 3mph less, so I know where I stand if I were to "really" run. I've been sore as shit since my muscular strength is also out the window, so it's 3 sets of 10 until I can go back to 15/10/5 sets as well, while trying to rebuild my cardio. I can't speak for just how much I abhor running outside, especially right now where it's extremely humid while being in the mid-80's/low-90s, then coming home to trek up to the 3rd floor where the heat rises to be the exact same inside as outside.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm bout to show Seymour Duncan my WAP.

W(here)
A(re my motherfucking)
P(ickups?)


----------



## Seabeast2000

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm bout to show Seymour Duncan my WAP.
> 
> W(here)
> A(re my motherfucking)
> P(ickups?)



Just keep it classy mmkay?


----------



## Seabeast2000

The summer is shit here, why do we have Beijing air in PHX? Ca fires? Where my monsoons at? Glad its well over halfway there before the outside becomes useable again around here.


----------



## Adieu

MFB said:


> That 9:11 time was still back on the elliptical, I've had spurts where I train on treadmill and my running is about 3mph less, so I know where I stand if I were to "really" run. I've been sore as shit since my muscular strength is also out the window, so it's 3 sets of 10 until I can go back to 15/10/5 sets as well, while trying to rebuild my cardio. I can't speak for just how much I abhor running outside, especially right now where it's extremely humid while being in the mid-80's/low-90s, then coming home to trek up to the 3rd floor where the heat rises to be the exact same inside as outside.



Sunrise or night, dude

Although I'm still waiting for temps to drop here myself... if it's not <20°C, I ain't running.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Sunrise or night, dude
> 
> Although I'm still waiting for temps to drop here myself... if it's not <20°C, I ain't running.



That's a pretty low tolerance my guy.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> That's a pretty low tolerance my guy.



I don't halfass, though. I only do 10k's.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well after having the guitar I returned in their possession for over a week now, I finally got my refund.
Thing is, in the 30 message email string back and forth between myself, the manager, and a CS rep, we agreed that they were going to cover the return shipping since they ghosted me when I asked for a label and got stuck paying big dollars for a standard one.

The shipping cost was, in fact, not included in my refund. So now I have to decide if I want to continue this month long ordeal and be that guy, or just lose $130 for the privilege of wasting _*a ton*_ of time trying to return a guitar with a cracked neck joint and finally put this whole thing to bed.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Since when does a customer pay return shipping on a guitar with a serious defect?? That's bullshit that you're picking up the tab on this. Hope some compensation comes your way, man.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well after having the guitar I returned in their possession for over a week now, I finally got my refund.
> Thing is, in the 30 message email string back and forth between myself, the manager, and a CS rep, we agreed that they were going to cover the return shipping since they ghosted me when I asked for a label and got stuck paying big dollars for a standard one.
> 
> The shipping cost was, in fact, not included in my refund. So now I have to decide if I want to continue this month long ordeal and be that guy, or just lose $130 for the privilege of wasting _*a ton*_ of time trying to return a guitar with a cracked neck joint and finally put this whole thing to bed.


I'd send one email, make one call, then drop it if nothing happens. You already spent a lot of time and energy on it, at some point just saying fuck it and eating the $130 will be a relief.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my randall mts head isn't working and the synergy modules don't fit properly in one of the slots, so it's basically a really heavy paperweight til I can pinpoint the issue. I should have just bought the synergy 2 rack to run the modules through my Revv, would have saved me all this dicking around...


----------



## Wuuthrad

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well after having the guitar I returned in their possession for over a week now, I finally got my refund.
> Thing is, in the 30 message email string back and forth between myself, the manager, and a CS rep, we agreed that they were going to cover the return shipping since they ghosted me when I asked for a label and got stuck paying big dollars for a standard one.
> 
> The shipping cost was, in fact, not included in my refund. So now I have to decide if I want to continue this month long ordeal and be that guy, or just lose $130 for the privilege of wasting _*a ton*_ of time trying to return a guitar with a cracked neck joint and finally put this whole thing to bed.



Charge back on your card?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Chadwick Boseman, aka Black Panther, died. 

https://twitter.com/chadwickboseman/status/1299530165463199747?s=19

Jesus Christ.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Rest In Peace, Chadwick Boseman. 

So somewhere between the "1st world problem" and the "mad" thread comes my post here. I know that things are so much worse for many people atm but Damn!.. Central air unit decided to take a dump last night. Got on the phone with the home warranty co at 3am... couldn't sleep anyway. Forecast highs of 104f/ 40c today, tomorrow and slightly +/- into next week. Obviously I'm concerned and beyond hopeful that we can get this resolved ASAP but we sure as hell weren't financially prepared for this right now. No idea what will have to happen nor what our expense will be... just sitting here now, sweating and anxious.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Rest In Peace, Chadwick Boseman.
> 
> So somewhere between the "1st world problem" and the "mad" thread comes my post here. I know that things are so much worse for many people atm but Damn!.. Central air unit decided to take a dump last night. Got on the phone with the home warranty co at 3am... couldn't sleep anyway. Forecast highs of 104f/ 40c today, tomorrow and slightly +/- into next week. Obviously I'm concerned and beyond hopeful that we can get this resolved ASAP but we sure as hell weren't financially prepared for this right now. No idea what will have to happen nor what our expense will be... just sitting here now, sweating and anxious.



What is it doing? This is definitely the time of year when capacitors pop. If you hear the compressor trying to kick on but the fan isn’t starting, it’s probably the capacitor. A trick I’ve done to at least get me through the day/night is to take a stick and spin the fan blade and it will sometimes kick on.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks, jax. I experienced what you're describing at our old place... would just keep trying to come on but cap was toast. This is different. Unit running constantly... vents are blowing fine but no cold air. Maybe worth noting that this unit is old... the original installed in 2001. We knew this was going to happen when we bought the home but with covid this year, my wife's loss of hours, and me losing my job entirely... we were hoping we could bide our time a bit longer. We keep it at 72* inside... never touch it and it stays at about an actual 70-73 degrees. Current temp is up to 78 and gonna rise quickly as the sun is coming up now. Ironically this unit was doing this or something similar last year about a week before closing. They came out and serviced it ( freon? dunno) but now we're just about one year to the the day and it's rearing it's ugly head again.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd send one email, make one call, then drop it if nothing happens. You already spent a lot of time and energy on it, at some point just saying fuck it and eating the $130 will be a relief.



Yeah, this is what I went with. Took a few days but it's back in my account this morning!
So glad that's over with.


----------



## TedEH

I got myself stuck in a weird situation where I've been helping out my ex who broke her leg a few months ago - but she has a roommate who normally covers day-to-day things that need to get done that can't be handled on a broken leg (mostly taking the dog out). Generally it's not a big deal, but they've seemingly gotten used to the idea that I'll just show up whenever, so now that there's a long weekend coming (which I was looking forward to, since I haven't had a day to myself in a while) they spring on me this morning that the roommate is going to go camping all weekend so I have to spend my long weekend over there to watch the dog.

It's not the end of the world, and when I complained, they cancelled the plan, but it's the principle that when I help out, its so that the person with a broken leg doesn't either get stuck or hurt herself more, it's not to enable her roommate to take vacations at the expense of my time. Between helping out over there, and work being a bit hectic, I've not had a lot of time to myself in the last while and was looking forward to the long weekend - just to have them spring on me this morning that I'd have to give that up so that someone else can go camping. Not cool.


----------



## Demiurge

^No good deed goes unpunished. I really don't get some people. If somebody helps me, I feel like I'm in their debt and accordingly humiliated to impose. Others, if they're helped, they take everything they can get.

I guess it's not her roommate's duty to take care of her as much as it's not yours, though. She has no one else?


----------



## TedEH

Demiurge said:


> I guess it's not her roommate's duty to take care of her as much as it's not yours, though. She has no one else?


It's kind of a long story, but generally speaking, no - there's not really anyone else. No family around, etc.

They have kind of an unusual arrangement because roommate dude is agoraphobic (and an alcoholic, and has had some medical issues recently, but this means no job, doesn't do his own shopping, etc) so before the accident she was basically _his_ whole support system. This made me part of that support system, by extension, at times. So while I agree with you in principle, I would argue he owes her insofar as returning the favour since she basically opened her home to him. If someone I lived with suddenly had no use of their leg, I wouldn't just abandon them for a long weekend at a moments notice.

Realistically, I don't mind going over there and helping. We get along well. I really like the dog - the puppy is my best bud. But it's been a long week, and I had been ready and excited to have a full Saturday with no responsibilities that I can use to just be myself for bit - play some music, do some reading maybe. Actually, I've been collecting parts for a new PC build, and likely would spend tomorrow doing the actual build. Waiting until Friday to spring on someone that they don't get to have their long weekend is just super inconsiderate.


----------



## TedEH

And today continues to shit on me.

I got up this morning to the messages above, and while that's resolved and I got my weekend back, I still kinda feel like an ass for ruining someones camping weekend on principle.

The day goes on and today happens to be the day I have a one-on-one with my manager/producer/whatever you want to call him - but this time things are different because this is possibly the last meeting we get before I move onto another team. The talk goes well for maybe 30-40 minutes, but manager decides that he wants to end everything by bringing back up the communications mishaps that have been going on this year. I try to bring up the idea that I'd like the new team to be a fresh start, and I feel like a lot of our communications problems are at least in part a matter of feeling like my own concerns and frustrations go unaddressed. I get shut down and told that change can only come from me, and that I need to keep going back and reassessing how I could have done things better. I was too flustered to properly defend myself, and I couldn't get him to admit that the things that frustrate me also need to be addressed. I know I've got things to work on, but it's not fair to deny that it's not all on me.

I'm honestly very worried that he's going to "prepare" the new producer for what to expect from me and that I'll be robbed of my chance to make my own impressions and start over.

So, I get nothing of value done for the rest of the day, and decide I should head out and pick up some things I ordered that are ready nearby. I could have driven there but I thought I should take the bike instead cause it'll maybe help vent the days frustrations. I went outside, noticed it's kinda nice out, but my phone had said there's a small chance of rain. The neighbour says they heard it was supposed to be clear, and that it didn't look like rain was coming, so I was convinced and took the bike out.

Of course, I get half way there and it starts pouring. And then I go the wrong way, prolonging my time in the rain. When I get to the shop, I'm thinking that some face-to-face interaction with another human would do me some good, so I'm trying to be as friendly as possible, joke about the rain, make light of the situation, etc. She was probably the least friendly person I could have possibly run into and was barely present for the interaction. Not a single word past what was necessary for the transaction. Not even a customer-service-quality pity laugh. Fine.

At this point I haven't eaten anything and figure that if I'm downtown anyway, I should get food before I head back - remembering that there's a place I used to like nearby that might lift my mood. It's one of those grocery stores that has those hot bar/ salad bar type things. It's usually well prepared and you can pick what you want. Of course, I haven't been downtown in months and it didn't occur to me that they can't do that anymore because pandemic, so all they have is pre-packed meals on heaters. Fine, whatever. I pick something that looks decent and go find a spot far enough away from other people to relax for a moment and have a meal. Well... the dish is like 80% rice, and the rice is really poorly cooked. It's half mush and half crunchy for some reason.

At this point I just feel defeated. Time to go home I guess. I make it back to my bike, and try to get going - something's not right. The chain has come off. So now I'm downtown on the side of the road trying to fix the chain on this thing hoping it doesn't start raining again. I'm surprised I didn't just get hit by a car on the way back to top off the day.

Fuck today.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I know it's late but that's a hell of a day and hopefully all your shit day karma is gone tbh, they tend to come in waves from what I've seen. 


I'm done with local deals though. Got stood up I think 6 times now?


----------



## TedEH

The weekend got better, but I think I feel very mildly bad still.

I've not got a single message from broken leg lady and her roommate all weekend, which is a little odd. On one hand I shouldn't care, 'cause I got what I wanted, and realistically I was supposed to be trying to get back into my old routines and stuff before all this leg breaking stuff happened. On the other hand, I don't want them mad at me, or feeling too awkward to still talk or something. Meh.

And the work conversation has been kinda in the back of my mind all weekend too. I've been trying to just not think about it. I'm not feeling particularly motivated to go back to work tomorrow.

But in better news - I did get to do the PC build I wanted and got lucky enough for it to boot on the first shot. Then used it all weekend to play the first Borderlands 3 DLC. It's something.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Yo that game was my fall last year when I was sick and pretty much alone all first quarter of college. It's amazing, just a little too min max-y for me


----------



## TedEH

My full review is in the "what game are you playing" thread.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My tenor that I just got was listed as perfect condition, no damage. The octave key was resoldered and now it's coming off. That's a big fucking problem and I was never informed of it. I won't return it since I have a miracle sax tech but I want some serious money back


----------



## PyramidSmasher

combination of too much caffeine, too much weed, and too much bar food fighting it out inside me making me want to die right now and its only 5:30 PM


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Also to add to the shit pile that was yesterday, I keep getting messages about my ESP that I'm asking too much for an LTD and I'm fucking stupid for looking for higher end trades with it. 

LTD elite is literally fucking EII before 2013 and I'm getting blocked on Facebook and shit for it. 

?????


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Also to add to the shit pile that was yesterday, I keep getting messages about my ESP that I'm asking too much for an LTD and I'm fucking stupid for looking for higher end trades with it.
> 
> LTD elite is literally fucking EII before 2013 and I'm getting blocked on Facebook and shit for it.
> 
> ?????


Fuck them. Just reply with Big Lebowski quotes. No one ever catches it. Amazes me because the film is great.


----------



## Adieu

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Also to add to the shit pile that was yesterday, I keep getting messages about my ESP that I'm asking too much for an LTD and I'm fucking stupid for looking for higher end trades with it.
> 
> LTD elite is literally fucking EII before 2013 and I'm getting blocked on Facebook and shit for it.
> 
> ?????



Yes

The power of branding

Old ESP logo SS +30% to 50% value vs. E-II

Transition LTD Elite logo -30% to 50% value vs. E-II


----------



## diagrammatiks

TedEH said:


> And today continues to shit on me.
> 
> I got up this morning to the messages above, and while that's resolved and I got my weekend back, I still kinda feel like an ass for ruining someones camping weekend on principle.
> 
> The day goes on and today happens to be the day I have a one-on-one with my manager/producer/whatever you want to call him - but this time things are different because this is possibly the last meeting we get before I move onto another team. The talk goes well for maybe 30-40 minutes, but manager decides that he wants to end everything by bringing back up the communications mishaps that have been going on this year. I try to bring up the idea that I'd like the new team to be a fresh start, and I feel like a lot of our communications problems are at least in part a matter of feeling like my own concerns and frustrations go unaddressed. I get shut down and told that change can only come from me, and that I need to keep going back and reassessing how I could have done things better. I was too flustered to properly defend myself, and I couldn't get him to admit that the things that frustrate me also need to be addressed. I know I've got things to work on, but it's not fair to deny that it's not all on me.
> 
> I'm honestly very worried that he's going to "prepare" the new producer for what to expect from me and that I'll be robbed of my chance to make my own impressions and start over.
> 
> So, I get nothing of value done for the rest of the day, and decide I should head out and pick up some things I ordered that are ready nearby. I could have driven there but I thought I should take the bike instead cause it'll maybe help vent the days frustrations. I went outside, noticed it's kinda nice out, but my phone had said there's a small chance of rain. The neighbour says they heard it was supposed to be clear, and that it didn't look like rain was coming, so I was convinced and took the bike out.
> 
> Of course, I get half way there and it starts pouring. And then I go the wrong way, prolonging my time in the rain. When I get to the shop, I'm thinking that some face-to-face interaction with another human would do me some good, so I'm trying to be as friendly as possible, joke about the rain, make light of the situation, etc. She was probably the least friendly person I could have possibly run into and was barely present for the interaction. Not a single word past what was necessary for the transaction. Not even a customer-service-quality pity laugh. Fine.
> 
> At this point I haven't eaten anything and figure that if I'm downtown anyway, I should get food before I head back - remembering that there's a place I used to like nearby that might lift my mood. It's one of those grocery stores that has those hot bar/ salad bar type things. It's usually well prepared and you can pick what you want. Of course, I haven't been downtown in months and it didn't occur to me that they can't do that anymore because pandemic, so all they have is pre-packed meals on heaters. Fine, whatever. I pick something that looks decent and go find a spot far enough away from other people to relax for a moment and have a meal. Well... the dish is like 80% rice, and the rice is really poorly cooked. It's half mush and half crunchy for some reason.
> 
> At this point I just feel defeated. Time to go home I guess. I make it back to my bike, and try to get going - something's not right. The chain has come off. So now I'm downtown on the side of the road trying to fix the chain on this thing hoping it doesn't start raining again. I'm surprised I didn't just get hit by a car on the way back to top off the day.
> 
> Fuck today.



don’t worry bro. Given how you communicate you would have given yourself up anyway. Just do a good job


Also you have weird needy and dependent people in your life. You should fix that. Like they aren’t paying you. Why do you care if their vacation is ruined. Fuck em. 


Oh I need a story. 

a quarter of my employees took the morning off sick this morning. 
Listen you assholes I can’t hold our weekly meetings when a quarter of you are missing.


----------



## TedEH

diagrammatiks said:


> Given how you communicate you would have given yourself up anyway.


Not sure if this was a weird jab or something...? I'm not _that_ argumentative.



diagrammatiks said:


> Also you have weird needy and dependent people in your life. You should fix that.


You're not wrong. I think I've always assumed that's just what people are in general, and that I'm the odd one out.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Well there's now a buying and selling shitshow on reverb since someone messaged me and we agreed on a price and someone went off and bought it full price before the other guy paid since I couldn't ship it to him the day we agreed and I forgot to take down the listing. 

And the guy who sold me my sax is being a straight up asshole and saying I broke it and it's fragile after a shitty repair I spent a week babying broke when my repair guy took a look at it. Literally talking down to me. It's literally my fucking job. And that's after a weekend of terrible shipping issues already, being insulted for my ESP, and losing more money.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

update he gave me money but still denies blame so I think the store he took it to broke the key, resoldered it, and never told him

I wrote an essay's worth of apology and hope his day gets better

and the other guy who bought it responded and said it's chill but I'm waiting for the other guy to confirm before he refunded, also reverb took a shitload of money????? I put $80 in shipping to cover insurance and that totaled to $930, my payout was listed at $856. Should've been only $430 gone. What even


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> update he gave me money but still denies blame so I think the store he took it to broke the key, resoldered it, and never told him
> 
> I wrote an essay's worth of apology and hope his day gets better
> 
> and the other guy who bought it responded and said it's chill but I'm waiting for the other guy to confirm before he refunded, also reverb took a shitload of money????? I put $80 in shipping to cover insurance and that totaled to $930, my payout was listed at $856. Should've been only $430 gone. What even


7.50 times 9 is 67.50.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 7.50 times 9 is 67.50.


Isn't it 5% though? That's what I'm lost about bc reverb says at the top of the site now it's 5%, am I being a dumbass?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Isn't it 5% though? That's what I'm lost about bc reverb says at the top of the site now it's 5%, am I being a dumbass?


5% for one part of the fees. The other part is 2.5%. It was 3.5+2.5% but they increased 3.5 to 5.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 5% for one part of the fees. The other part is 2.5%. It was 3.5+2.5% but they increased 3.5 to 5.



Oh damn I didn't even realize, I'd only sold little stuff on there, this is the most I've ever made off the site. 

Thanks man!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Oh damn I didn't even realize, I'd only sold little stuff on there, this is the most I've ever made off the site.
> 
> Thanks man!


And the 2.5% includes everything, including sales tax. So not only are you likely to pay shipping/insurance (because a lot of people want free shipping, and the option to filter for such doesn't help), fees, taxes (because they'll haggle with you so that the end cost essentially covers most of their taxes), but the 2.5% fee also covers all of the cost including taxes. It means that we have to cover more and more on the sellers end, or raise our prices. Except, if we raise our prices, we are getting closer to "won't sell" / "brand new price" territory. It's frustrating.


----------



## LordCashew

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And the 2.5% includes everything, including sales tax. So not only are you likely to pay shipping/insurance (because a lot of people want free shipping, and the option to filter for such doesn't help), fees, taxes (because they'll haggle with you so that the end cost essentially covers most of their taxes), but the 2.5% fee also covers all of the cost including taxes. It means that we have to cover more and more on the sellers end, or raise our prices. Except, if we raise our prices, we are getting closer to "won't sell" / "brand new price" territory. It's frustrating.


Are these new fees the result of some kind of gentlemen’s agreement with eBay or something? I understand that sellers need to raise listing prices to compensate, but lately as I browse pedals on Reverb I keep finding myself thinking “for another $15 I can get a new pedal with warranty and free returns.” Not to mention there have been multiple times now when I’ve been able to find a new pedal that with a coupon code was cheaper than any on Reverb.

Plus most of the time if I try to negotiate with someone listing close to new price I get a counteroffer that’s only a few bucks off the original price, sometimes with a higher shipping charge to compensate.  And it’s not like I’m lowballing. Usually offering 85-90% and hoping to meet in the middle. I get that the situation sucks for sellers too but lately it seems like it’s on the verge of not making sense for anyone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LordIronSpatula said:


> Are these new fees the result of some kind of gentlemen’s agreement with eBay or something? I understand that sellers need to raise listing prices to compensate, but lately as I browse pedals on Reverb I keep finding myself thinking “for another $15 I can get a new pedal with warranty and free returns.” Not to mention there have been multiple times now when I’ve been able to find a new pedal that with a coupon code was cheaper than any on Reverb.
> 
> Plus most of the time if I try to negotiate with someone listing close to new price I get a counteroffer that’s only a few bucks off the original price, sometimes with a higher shipping charge to compensate.  And it’s not like I’m lowballing. Usually offering 85-90% and hoping to meet in the middle. I get that the situation sucks for sellers too but lately it seems like it’s on the verge of not making sense for anyone.


I've been dealing with people who basically want me to pay their shipping and their taxes. It is pretty obnoxious to deal with. If I meet 50% in the middle, and they haggle again, I automatically decline it. Reverb has claimed that "we" asked for more CS (despite the fact that still, half the time when I contact them through their help thing on the site, it goes to an email unless it is between a rather small window), and they've been doing "the most business" during this time, and still have the nerve, despite people selling shit in a lot of cases because they NEED the money, to increase their fees. After I sell all I need to sell, Reverb can suck it hard.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've been dealing with people who basically want me to pay their shipping and their taxes. It is pretty obnoxious to deal with. If I meet 50% in the middle, and they haggle again, I automatically decline it. Reverb has claimed that "we" asked for more CS (despite the fact that still, half the time when I contact them through their help thing on the site, it goes to an email unless it is between a rather small window), and they've been doing "the most business" during this time, and still have the nerve, despite people selling shit in a lot of cases because they NEED the money, to increase their fees. After I sell all I need to sell, Reverb can suck it hard.



Yeah I'm selling out of desperation and $70 is a fucking lot of money when you've got $200 in the checking right now. Fortunately the buyer agreed to a PP friends and family with some photo proof of me sending it so reverb can suck it and you can damn well bet I'll use their site to advertise only.


----------



## LordCashew

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've been dealing with people who basically want me to pay their shipping and their taxes. It is pretty obnoxious to deal with. If I meet 50% in the middle, and they haggle again, I automatically decline it. Reverb has claimed that "we" asked for more CS (despite the fact that still, half the time when I contact them through their help thing on the site, it goes to an email unless it is between a rather small window), and they've been doing "the most business" during this time, and still have the nerve, despite people selling shit in a lot of cases because they NEED the money, to increase their fees. After I sell all I need to sell, Reverb can suck it hard.



Thanks for the reply. Yikes. Starting to sound like they’re risking more and more of the positive sentiment people used to have for them to leverage this crisis for profit.

I wonder if part of “people wanted more CS” has to do with more delivery issues happening with couriers being under additional strain. Or does that predate Covid?

I’ve got some gear that needs to go but Reverb is looking more and more like an eBay-level last resort. Problem is, I don’t think I’ll get much for a Taylor nylon on the classifieds here or on other forums I frequent.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

If Reverb catches you asking / telling them to call you, etc. and they suspect you made the deal elsewhere, they will most likely ban your account.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't know why folks think that they can just use Reverb for free. Y'all steal cable too? 

There's a reason that folks go with Reverb over completely free platforms like Craigslist, Offer Up, etc. You're paying for the curated ecosystem and the huge pool of buyers it attracts. 

The fees seem really high, but it's not so bad when the alternative is waiting months, if that, for what will probably be similar money on a free/more free platform. 

The truth is, unless it's something pretty special, gear is a terrible investment.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If Reverb catches you asking / telling them to call you, etc. and they suspect you made the deal elsewhere, they will most likely ban your account.



I mean they can ban me, I have no more business for them at this point. I just can't afford to lose that much on sales, and if I'm off there I can't buy things lmao 

I've seen at least 10 listings today that have asked for paypal transfers or trades or stuff that reverb is against so they gotta start catching people or deal


----------



## Adieu

LordIronSpatula said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yikes. Starting to sound like they’re risking more and more of the positive sentiment people used to have for them to leverage this crisis for profit.
> 
> I wonder if part of “people wanted more CS” has to do with more delivery issues happening with couriers being under additional strain. Or does that predate Covid?
> 
> I’ve got some gear that needs to go but Reverb is looking more and more like an eBay-level last resort. Problem is, I don’t think I’ll get much for a Taylor nylon on the classifieds here or on other forums I frequent.



Craigslist?


----------



## MFB

I worked 90% of this weekend, planning to take Friday off so I could go while everyone else was at work and pick up the local THR10X; but some knob gobbler decided to buy it this weekend while I was working, like a fucking jabronie. 

But the GAS remains unfortunately


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a dude on yt is arguing with me about the alnico magnet version of the black heavens not being tight enough for 7 strings. The best part is he's arguing with me in my demo vid's comments where I used them in a 27.7" scale 6 string tuned to BEADF#B and drop A (I've used them down to as low as F#1 though), they will most definitely hold up for 7 string tunings.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> a dude on yt is arguing with me about the alnico magnet version of the black heavens not being tight enough for 7 strings. The best part is he's arguing with me in my demo vid's comments where I used them in a 27.7" scale 6 string tuned to BEADF#B and drop A (I've used them down to as low as F#1 though), they will most definitely hold up for 7 string tunings.



I swear YouTube is a cancer pit going the way of Facebook


----------



## Merrekof

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I swear YouTube is a cancer pit going the way of Facebook


Just watch the vids and ignore the comment section?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I swear YouTube is a cancer pit going the way of Facebook


the comments on a lot of yt vids have been toxic for years. It's way worse with gaming and weightlifiting vids that I watch. My channel is small enough and niche enough that I haven't had to deal with much bullshit other than one guy telling me to kill myself and that my playing was terrible


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Merrekof said:


> Just watch the vids and ignore the comment section?



Oh yeah I do, I've never commented on a video, but just wanted to share that I think YouTube is on the going out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Merrekof said:


> Just watch the vids and ignore the comment section?


Been doing this for basically as long as I've been using YouTube.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sold a snowblower, got burned loading it into the buyer's truck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jesus Christ. So I had someone buy something on Reverb. Package it, put it in a priority mailer, label it, address it. Then I get to the USPS and they tell the address is wrong (it is what they had on their reverb page) and correct the zip code. Hopefully these numbskulls just forgot to update their zip code, otherwise it'll get to the wrong address thanks to them, and yet I'll possibly be the one to deal with it and out $110.

Great start to my fucking day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Had to scrape off all the dayglo paint I sprayed on my star refin because it looked like shit. Basically just wasted a bunch of time and paint for nothing. Guess I should actually wait til the temps are above 40F to spray.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Painting my bedroom. I hate painting. Especially off-white.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> Painting my bedroom. I hate painting. Especially off-white.



Same... cannot stand it. In the past year I've done three hallways, a living room, kitchen, and bathroom. Now prepping a laundry room and formal dining room for paint. I'm so so sick of it. The prep-work is what really takes it out of me. But yeah... I feel ya.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm supposed to be starting on the floors in our bedroom right now but instead I'm sitting in the toilet with terrible cramps and the shits. 

Just let me be productive, stupid soft body!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Have a pedal that apparently doesn't work properly. The clipping switch seems to not do anything at all, even though I think it is soldered correctly. I've had it since February and am just now getting around to really trying it out. At the time, I had my Tech 21 British hooked up and thought maybe I might get a John Norum type tone (he used a crunch tone with a Guvnor as a boost, which I believe Gary Moore also used, which is where he got the idea). It didn't really sound right, but I have other pedals I've tried as a boost into the British which didn't sound right, so I figured whatever, I'll get around to it later when I use my Joyo American Sound. Well, just tried the Joyo and the 3 way clipping switch does fuck all. 

In short, first world problems, but seriously, really irritating.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Happy Thanksgiving to all the bloated, self-entitled, gluttonous American pigs that just couldn't forgo the big family get together in the face of a worsening pandemic. Way to go to! Stay ignorant and keep spreading!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the bloated, self-entitled, gluttonous American pigs that just couldn't forgo the big family get together in the face of a worsening pandemic. Way to go to! Stay ignorant and keep spreading!


Make sure you get woke and go to a protest, though. Take care.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the bloated, self-entitled, gluttonous American pigs that just couldn't forgo the big family get together in the face of a worsening pandemic. Way to go to! Stay ignorant and keep spreading!



Yeah I'm not gunna give up one of the most staple family traditions for the incredibly minute chance that one of us could potentially catch an infection with an incredibly low chance of sending anyone to the hospital that literally not a single soul I've met this entire year has been legitimately concerned about. Worry about yourself. If it's too much for you, feel free to lock yourself in your bedroom.

I'd infect myself with COVID in a split second if it meant I didn't have to listen to any more self-righteous moral busybodies trying to tell me how to live my life and how late I can be outside.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah I'm not gunna give up one of the most staple family traditions for the incredibly minute chance that one of us could potentially catch an infection with an incredibly low chance of sending anyone to the hospital that literally not a single soul I've met this entire year has been legitimately concerned about. Worry about yourself. If it's too much for you, feel free to lock yourself in your bedroom.
> 
> I'd infect myself with COVID in a split second if it meant I didn't have to listen to any more self-righteous moral busybodies trying to tell me how to live my life and how late I can be outside.



It's just so disappointing that folks still think like this. 

I have friends, colleagues, and family who have died, come close to dying or have been forever changed. I know families who have been absolutely destroyed (physically, emotionally, and financially) by this thing. 

I'm happy that you haven't been significantly affected. I really am. I don't wish this stuff on anyone really. 

It's just such a bummer seeing these posts. I don't care to fight or debate. You do you. It's just, like, we've had disagreements about stuff, and I've always had a certain amount of respect for you. You've always come off as reasonably intelligent and well meaning, so it's just sort of unfortunate that this is where you stand. 

I don't know. Enjoy being mad at folks for wanting you and your family to be safe I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just so disappointing that folks still think like this.
> 
> I have friends, colleagues, and family who have died, come close to dying or have been forever changed. I know families who have been absolutely destroyed (physically, emotionally, and financially) by this thing.
> 
> I'm happy that you haven't been significantly affected. I really am. I don't wish this stuff on anyone really.
> 
> It's just such a bummer seeing these posts. I don't care to fight or debate. You do you. It's just, like, we've had disagreements about stuff, and I've always had a certain amount of respect for you. You've always come off as reasonably intelligent and well meaning, so it's just sort of unfortunate that this is where you stand.
> 
> I don't know. Enjoy being mad at folks for wanting you and your family to be safe I guess.









What do you expect when the elites who push this live by the motto of, "Rules for thee, not for me." I hope the rude and very condescending Andrew Bozo and his mother had a great time today.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Grandma's dry ass turkey is worth killing people and landing myself in the hospital.


Oh look...it's one of those people.

Gotta love MURIKA.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just so disappointing that folks still think like this.
> 
> I have friends, colleagues, and family who have died, come close to dying or have been forever changed. I know families who have been absolutely destroyed (physically, emotionally, and financially) by this thing.
> 
> I'm happy that you haven't been significantly affected. I really am. I don't wish this stuff on anyone really.
> 
> It's just such a bummer seeing these posts. I don't care to fight or debate. You do you. It's just, like, we've had disagreements about stuff, and I've always had a certain amount of respect for you. You've always come off as reasonably intelligent and well meaning, so it's just sort of unfortunate that this is where you stand.
> 
> I don't know. Enjoy being mad at folks for wanting you and your family to be safe I guess.



Sorry Max. A year of _*constant*_ browbeating and ever-increasing government overreach takes its toll. This isn't a case of 'still' thinking like this; this is new.
I know many, many people that have been faced with _extreme_ hardship because of this whole thing- but none of it from the virus itself.

Like you, I wouldn't wish hard times on anybody- and I'm sorry that you (and anyone else reading this applicable) has been affected in any capacity.

But I know my risk factors, and those close to me do as well. It's why we haven't been able to visit my grandparents, my favorite people on this earth, for close to a year now. It could be devastating for them. But I can say with complete certainty that it wouldn't be for me, and it wouldn't be for most of my family.
And after effectively putting _*life*_ on pause for so long, I'm sorry, but a lot of folks just won't accept that line getting pushed further and further; and personally, for me, random people COMPLETELY unfamiliar with other folks' situations telling me when I can and cannot see my family is _*WELL*_ over the line.

It isn't about other folks wanting me and my family to be safe, read that post again. It's people blaming and shaming others because of a frustrating situation. Folks with no authority and no right feeling morally in the clear to play police _*with other people's homes*_. [To be clear- *not *a shot at HPD. I know he's a great guy; I just think that was an awful post and I just didn't expect to see that kind of attitude here.]
For the people that are scared about this whole thing, I can sympathize. It's a rough spot, for sure- and if you fall into any of the at-risk demographics, even moreso. But just like I wouldn't dream of having the audacity to claim that masks are for morons and that everyone needs to get over it and start acting like normal again, I also expect others to not have the audacity to think that they can tell me how to run my home life. Both notions are ridiculous.

Tensions have been rising for months now, things haven't really gotten better, people are frustrated, feel helpless, and want to feel like they're doing something to help. Lashing out and trying to control your fellow citizens is not the way to do it; understandable as the urge may be. Perspective is important.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I like to live my life on autopilot, mindlessly believe everything corporate media pushes onto me, not look into anything myself and act like I'm better than everybody else.



I can do it too, look.
I'm not saying COVID isn't real or that reasonable preventative measures aren't a great idea. I'm just saying you don't have the right to tell me when I can and cannot see my family- full stop. And if you think that's acceptable, I really think you need to ask yourself where the line is.
I wouldn't barge into your house and start telling you how to live your life. I don't have an ego so huge that I think I know what's best for every person in the country so definitively that I can tell them what to do. I trust that you as a rational adult know what's acceptable for you and those around you, and that generally speaking, you will make good decisions. I expect the same base-level courtesy.

Do you know where I live?
Do you know the layout of my neighborhood?
Do you know how my community is structured?
Do you know who I associate with, and how I associate with them?
Do you know what we all do for work?
Do you know our daily routines, the places we go, etc?
Do you have access to my medical records?
Do you know the current situation pertaining to the virus in my county?
Do you know exactly what I am currently doing to minimize the chance of infection?
Ditto for everyone around me as well?
Unless you can answer yes to all of the above, I don't think you're in _*any*_ position to tell me that you know how I should conduct myself better than I do- and certainly not in a position to cop any sort of holier than thou attitude about it.

Of all of the folks I've heard / seen catch it, there was *one *that wound up in the hospital; a homeless guy from the shelter my buddy works at- who in fact _*spat*_ in that friend's face when he asked him to put a mask on. That friend didn't even catch it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Fuck everybody! MUH FREEDUMBS! MUH TURKEY!!!!!!!!!



Fixed


----------



## p0ke

Well, you know... @Ordacleaphobia , it seems to me that you're kinda missing the point. The point isn't that *you* might get it - it's about someone else getting it _from you_. Even if you don't get sick, you could be carrying it and that way infect someone who's in serious risk of getting really sick or even dying from it. For example your aforementioned grandparents.

Oh fuck, the covid-app on my phone just notified me of possible exposure... Quarantine time, I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> Well, you know... @Ordacleaphobia , it seems to me that you're kinda missing the point. The point isn't that *you* might get it - it's about someone else getting it _from you_. Even if you don't get sick, you could be carrying it and that way infect someone who's in serious risk of getting really sick or even dying from it. For example your aforementioned grandparents.
> 
> Oh fuck, the covid-app on my phone just notified me of possible exposure... Quarantine time, I guess.


I think they more than explained themselves, and think they more than get the point.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

p0ke said:


> Well, you know... @Ordacleaphobia , it seems to me that you're kinda missing the point. The point isn't that *you* might get it - it's about someone else getting it _from you_. Even if you don't get sick, you could be carrying it and that way infect someone who's in serious risk of getting really sick or even dying from it. For example your aforementioned grandparents.
> 
> Oh fuck, the covid-app on my phone just notified me of possible exposure... Quarantine time, I guess.



Shhh. Just spray his post with lysol. He's doomed to be a walker


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they more than explained themselves, and think they more than get the point.



Well, to me the explanations seemed to be just "it's my decision wether I want to take the risk or not", which IMO is completely wrong at this point. 
But yeah, I can't really be bothered arguing about it, we're thousands of miles apart so his decisions aren't gonna affect me directly anyway.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*quarantines all of Ordacleaphobia's posts*


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yup. That's right. Purge any dissenters. Bravo- that's exactly the attitude I want to see from someone that thinks they're entitled to tell me what to do in my own home.



p0ke said:


> Well, you know... @Ordacleaphobia , it seems to me that you're kinda missing the point. The point isn't that *you* might get it - it's about someone else getting it _from you_. Even if you don't get sick, you could be carrying it and that way infect someone who's in serious risk of getting really sick or even dying from it. For example your aforementioned grandparents.



For starters, thank you for keeping it civil. I really appreciate it.
As for substance, right; that's the main, overarching concern. And again, like I said in the second half of my post, everyone situation and everyone's environment is different. So. Lets break down that hypothetical here.

The worry is that if I see my family, one of us *MIGHT *have an infection that *MIGHT *be asymptomatic, and that person *MIGHT *pass said infection to me, who *MIGHT *also be asymptomatic, and since I *MIGHT *interact with the public within the quarantine period (which just got officially decreased, btw. The statement included the words 'long overdue'), where I *MIGHT *infect somebody else, who *MIGHT *be someone with a high risk factor, or they *MIGHT *infect someone else who has a high risk factor. This is all assuming everyone involved is completely asymptomatic; because if they aren't, symptoms show within a couple of days and it's common sense for anybody that's even remotely sick to completely shut themselves in these days. 

Now. If I showed up at your house, and told you that you aren't allowed to be around your wife anymore. _At all_. For the *foreseeable future*. Because of the above hypothetical chain of events, with the _seven _requisite 'might's in there- you'd probably laugh in my face and tell me to get the fuck off your porch. 

And before you tell me "that's different," it really isn't; because you're way more likely to catch it from your wife, who you see every day and are constantly in close proximity to, than you are to catch it from spending *ONE *(1) day with the rest of your family. There are only so many degrees of "everybody slow down, we should be careful about this," you can institute before it just isn't worth it anymore. 

To further my own personal example, our Thanksgiving is usually about 20 people. This year it was 4. Me, my brother, and my parents. We live in a rural area.
My brother lives with me (because my parents kicked him out earlier this year since he wouldn't quit his job. All the COVID hysteria had them so scared they impulsively caused irreparable damage to their family), and my parents are in agriculture. They can easily go over a month without seeing another human soul.
I work from home, and am a shut in anyway. I typically leave the house once every three weeks to get groceries, if that. My brother works in a fab shop mostly by himself. So, (even assuming we aren't extra careful in any way whatsoever) the odds of us not getting infected at all, or getting infected and noticing symptoms before leaving the house, or getting infected, being asymptomatic and still not leaving the house until we're no longer contagious, are all substantially higher than the events of the first paragraph- and I hardly think my family is special in this regard. Surely there are millions like us, and millions more that are in an even safer situation.

But you wouldn't know any of that, because we're talking about random internet strangers. You _*can*_ kill somebody if you get in your car and drive on the highway, but that doesn't stop you from doing it. You know the odds of that happening are low enough that statistically, that concern isn't really worth it as long as you don't do anything stupid. It's a weak comparison, but you get my point. 

And all of that is to say nothing of the 'essential workers;' you know, the people that form the infrastructure of our entire society out there making minimum wage with no benefits. The ones that are exposed to thousands of strangers every day. The same people that you interact with whenever you need to go grocery shopping. You know, the ones that touch your _*food*_? That doesn't sound more dangerous to you than spending _*a few hours*_ with your family? 

Last big post I plan on making on this. To anyone reading, like Max said, you do you. This whole thing is such a mess that I can't really fault anybody for wanting to be extra conservative about it, if that's your decision, I certainly respect it- none of this is about trying to change anybody's mind. All I ask is for a little bit of civility. With everyone's rage switch being set to max by default, all it's doing is pissing everybody else off, driving a wedge between you and your peers, and making a frustrating situation that much worse. I like @High Plains Drifter, he's one of my favorite posters around here. I'm sad that I felt I had to snap at him; that's not what I want to do with my spare time- but when stuff like that is all that you see day in and day out, it really wears you down.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm mad because I missed out on getting another Dean Modifier. I need a gloss black and satin black one to complete the set. I'm guessing they're more popular than I realized. They're hard to find and when one pops up on the used market it does NOT stay on there long. The one I missed was there for less than 24 hours before someone bought it. Fuck my life.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Computer busted. Looks like I'm using plugins ))))


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yup. That's right. Purge any dissenters. Bravo- that's exactly the attitude I want to see from someone that thinks they're entitled to tell me what to do in my own home.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, thank you for keeping it civil. I really appreciate it.
> As for substance, right; that's the main, overarching concern. And again, like I said in the second half of my post, everyone situation and everyone's environment is different. So. Lets break down that hypothetical here.
> 
> The worry is that if I see my family, one of us *MIGHT *have an infection that *MIGHT *be asymptomatic, and that person *MIGHT *pass said infection to me, who *MIGHT *also be asymptomatic, and since I *MIGHT *interact with the public within the quarantine period (which just got officially decreased, btw. The statement included the words 'long overdue'), where I *MIGHT *infect somebody else, who *MIGHT *be someone with a high risk factor, or they *MIGHT *infect someone else who has a high risk factor. This is all assuming everyone involved is completely asymptomatic; because if they aren't, symptoms show within a couple of days and it's common sense for anybody that's even remotely sick to completely shut themselves in these days.
> 
> Now. If I showed up at your house, and told you that you aren't allowed to be around your wife anymore. _At all_. For the *foreseeable future*. Because of the above hypothetical chain of events, with the _seven _requisite 'might's in there- you'd probably laugh in my face and tell me to get the fuck off your porch.
> 
> And before you tell me "that's different," it really isn't; because you're way more likely to catch it from your wife, who you see every day and are constantly in close proximity to, than you are to catch it from spending *ONE *(1) day with the rest of your family. There are only so many degrees of "everybody slow down, we should be careful about this," you can institute before it just isn't worth it anymore.
> 
> To further my own personal example, our Thanksgiving is usually about 20 people. This year it was 4. Me, my brother, and my parents. We live in a rural area.
> My brother lives with me (because my parents kicked him out earlier this year since he wouldn't quit his job. All the COVID hysteria had them so scared they impulsively caused irreparable damage to their family), and my parents are in agriculture. They can easily go over a month without seeing another human soul.
> I work from home, and am a shut in anyway. I typically leave the house once every three weeks to get groceries, if that. My brother works in a fab shop mostly by himself. So, (even assuming we aren't extra careful in any way whatsoever) the odds of us not getting infected at all, or getting infected and noticing symptoms before leaving the house, or getting infected, being asymptomatic and still not leaving the house until we're no longer contagious, are all substantially higher than the events of the first paragraph- and I hardly think my family is special in this regard. Surely there are millions like us, and millions more that are in an even safer situation.
> 
> But you wouldn't know any of that, because we're talking about random internet strangers. You _*can*_ kill somebody if you get in your car and drive on the highway, but that doesn't stop you from doing it. You know the odds of that happening are low enough that statistically, that concern isn't really worth it as long as you don't do anything stupid. It's a weak comparison, but you get my point.
> 
> And all of that is to say nothing of the 'essential workers;' you know, the people that form the infrastructure of our entire society out there making minimum wage with no benefits. The ones that are exposed to thousands of strangers every day. The same people that you interact with whenever you need to go grocery shopping. You know, the ones that touch your _*food*_? That doesn't sound more dangerous to you than spending _*a few hours*_ with your family?
> 
> Last big post I plan on making on this. To anyone reading, like Max said, you do you. This whole thing is such a mess that I can't really fault anybody for wanting to be extra conservative about it, if that's your decision, I certainly respect it- none of this is about trying to change anybody's mind. All I ask is for a little bit of civility. With everyone's rage switch being set to max by default, all it's doing is pissing everybody else off, driving a wedge between you and your peers, and making a frustrating situation that much worse. I like @High Plains Drifter, he's one of my favorite posters around here. I'm sad that I felt I had to snap at him; that's not what I want to do with my spare time- but when stuff like that is all that you see day in and day out, it really wears you down.



Man... I completely get where you're coming from as this year has been so aggravating and bizarre for all of us. I have a profound amount of respect for you, @Ordacleaphobia and for everyone here on SSO... even those that don't care for my occasional lack of filter and dry sense of humor. Reading back over my Thanksgiving Day post, my generalization was likely not warranted and I can absolutely see how my words could've rubbed someone the wrong way. And if I'm going to be completely transparent... depression and anxiety more than likely played a part. Watching the statistics soar as my wife was forced to spend her Thanksgiving working amidst many unmasked/ unconcerned holiday travelers... just made me feel so angry and in a very helpless way. Between her job and mine, as well as our inability to gather with our families due to everyone being so spread out across the country, we haven't experienced a traditional Thanksgiving in many many years. That likely also helped to fuel my brief rant... feeling somewhat envious of those that are able to have something that I've missed out on for so so long. 

I just truly hope that everyone here on SSO as well as our friends and families across America will remain healthy and productive as we transition into the new year. Thanks greatly to Alex, Max, Randy and the rest of the SSO team for creating and promoting a diverse environment here for us all... to teach, to learn, to share, and to vent. I'm still to this day humbled to be part of such a sincerely fantastic and eclectic community. Please stay safe out there and may peace be with you all.


----------



## TedEH

The ex whose problems keep becoming my problem has of course, continued the pattern of letting things become my problem. Recovery from the leg break and separated shoulder have not continued far enough to be able to walk a dog (and the shoulder keeps getting re-injured) and she managed to piss off the roommate who was helping. Normally, as I've mentioned a long time ago, he's agoraphobic and never leaves (which you think would be perfect - he's always around to help right?) right up until you ask him to do anything, then he suddenly HAS TO get out of the apartment and it's "unfair" to him that he's "beholden to me" because I'm not able to help on a daily basis because I have an _actual fucking job_. He tried to take off during the week without letting anyone arrange for alternate plans, which led to an argument, which led to him saying he was going to move out, which led to him _sneaking out_ and now we don't know where he is and don't expect him to come back.

So, now, because I tried to be the nice guy and help someone out on occasion who injured themselves and was having a bad time, I'm now stuck with my ex's keys, her car (long story), and now possibly also her dog, and maybe she'll just be here all the time too. Who even fucking knows anymore. She was here all weekend, which would have been ok as a short term thing, but since roommate-guy left, there's been zero movement into figuring out how to solve this problem long-term - she was just _hoping he would come back, apologize, and they'd go back to normal_. Nobody can be a fucking adult anymore.

Now I have to work tomorrow, but also figure out how to deal with this dog. I have the choice of:
- Drive back and forth from home to her place every time the dog needs to pee, while also trying to do my job and live a normal-ish life
- Inherit the dog and risk the landlord losing their shit 'cause I'm not allowed dogs in the building
- Inherit _both the dog and the ex_ in my apartment, because she's not going to want to be separated from the dog, with some excuse about "but I feel bad if I'm not helping"

Guh. Fuck everything. Why can't people be adults.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bro, seriously. Detach. It is their problem.


----------



## TedEH

It's easy to say, but not easy to do. I mean, she is - as I type this - phoning around desperately because the dog hasn't been outside in about 7 hours and none of the neighbours are around. So I'm stuck either going over there to solve the problem, or just letting the dog suffer until it either makes a mess or she tries to do it herself and re-injures the shoulder again. It's a rock and a hard place. I don't get to win nomatter what I do or don't do. 

Aaaand apparently one of the neighbours answered the phone. So maybe I'm off the hook for now. But what about tomorrow. What about the next day. This has to be _solved_ in a way that doesn't just involve me intervening every time. I can't keep doing this.


----------



## LordCashew

TedEH said:


> It's easy to say, but not easy to do. I mean, she is - as I type this - phoning around desperately because the dog hasn't been outside in about 7 hours and none of the neighbours are around. So I'm stuck either going over there to solve the problem, or just letting the dog suffer until it either makes a mess or she tries to do it herself and re-injures the shoulder again. It's a rock and a hard place. I don't get to win nomatter what I do or don't do.
> 
> Aaaand apparently one of the neighbours answered the phone. So maybe I'm off the hook for now. But what about tomorrow. What about the next day. This has to be _solved_ in a way that doesn't just involve me intervening every time. I can't keep doing this.



Is there a kid or teenager nearby that’s homeschooled or doing distance learning and wants to make a steady couple bucks a day walking the dog?


----------



## TedEH

Not that I'm aware of, but it's possible. My phone went silent after I was told the neighbour answered, and apparently they figured it out for today. Maybe they'll work something out. I have my doubts though. Why this couldn't have been figured out months ago, I don't know. But they HAD to wait until there was no other choice. 

Maybe Spaced is right and the only thing I can really do to help them is leave them in a position where have no choice but to figure out their shit. It seems to be the only thing they respond to.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but it's possible. My phone went silent after I was told the neighbour answered, and apparently they figured it out for today. Maybe they'll work something out. I have my doubts though. Why this couldn't have been figured out months ago, I don't know. But they HAD to wait until there was no other choice.
> 
> Maybe Spaced is right and the only thing I can really do to help them is leave them in a position where have no choice but to figure out their shit. It seems to be the only thing they respond to.



I dunno, but you're a saint dude. This person has served you a lot of trouble for a long time now and the amount of extra effort you've put into helping their whole situation has been above and beyond for a _*while*_.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Someone might buy my mesa but this is ass all the way around. I wanna keep the fucker, the trades I pulled off to weasel into it are literally never happening again. Life sucks and I could get away with not selling it narrowly but that means shitty Christmas gifts for the family, digging into the savings, potential massive guilt, and probably not being able to take out this girl I've gotten close to. 

The fuck am I gonna do. 

On topic, I'd personally put something out online if there's any local Facebook groups for someone who would help her. I know it's the city where I'm at but there's hopefully a place where someone could pick up the job helping @TedEH


----------



## TedEH

For today and tomorrow the neighbour downstairs from her has agreed to help - and roommate guy has finally responded to messages, saying he's going to come back some time tomorrow, although for how long and to do what, I don't know. I have no idea what to expect from them tomorrow.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm alive


----------



## dr_game0ver

One of my brand new 2 weeks old screen has a dead pixel! Also, the officiel released of the RTX3060 is today at 3pm, when i am at work. Can't wait to get home finding out all of them are sold out.

I'v been counting wrong, it'a got TWO, TWO F*CKING dead pixel!!


----------



## possumkiller

I live in Poland. Kids are being schooled at home apart from special needs kids. My son has autism. He is at school with three kids, his teacher, and therapist. I just looked up his teacher on Facebook to ask her a question outside the school message system. Her profile is filled with covidiot posts.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

possumkiller said:


> I live in Poland. Kids are being schooled at home apart from special needs kids. My son has autism. He is at school with three kids, his teacher, and therapist. I just looked up his teacher on Facebook to ask her a question outside the school message system. Her profile is filled with covidiot posts.


Oh this sounds like it's gonna be a good read. What do the posts say?


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> I live in Poland.


You could've stopped here. 

*badum ts*


----------



## possumkiller

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh this sounds like it's gonna be a good read. What do the posts say?


Nothing special. Just typical covid hoax conspiracy bullshit.


BlackMastodon said:


> You could've stopped here.
> 
> *badum ts*


LMAO!!!1 HAHAAHAH1!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> You could've stopped here.
> 
> *badum ts*


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got eeeeem.

It's k, though, because I'm Polish and have tons of family there.

For real, that sucks for you and your family. It's gotta be hard enough being in a situation where you have to send your kid to a classroom during a this pandemic, but to have to do it for a teacher that isn't taking the pandemic seriously or full-on fighting the science and logic has got to be frustrating as all hell.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm legit tard cackling at Possum's responses right now.


----------



## p0ke

My daughter woke up at 5:30 this morning, came into our bedroom fully dressed and ready to go... In my half-coma state, I tried to explain as calmly as possible that we aren't going anywhere for another two hours. After a small fight, I managed to convince her to switch to her pajamas and go back to bed. Then after 7, guess who won't get out of bed...
Another fight later, my wife and daughter step out the door, and wife's so pissed I'm almost excepting her to come back wielding an axe to decapitate me.


----------



## BenjaminW

I was supposed to take my SAT all the way out in Sacramento today and I found out last night it got cancelled. This is the second time I've had an SAT get cancelled and I'm starting to figure that if I register for a third time, that that's gonna get cancelled.


----------



## Papaoneil

I'm mad at Taco Bell for restructuring their menu and not bringing back Spicy Chicken Crunchwraps.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Necropolis said:


> I'm mad at Taco Bell for restructuring their menu and not bringing back Spicy Chicken Crunchwraps.



They're fucking dead to me after nixing potatoes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Pierced my ear and had the earring in for weeks...only for it to somehow come out while I slept and now it's too closed up to put it back in easily. I gotta wait a bit and try it once the swelling goes down. I think it got irritated while I slept, ontop of me trying to put it back in. If I can't get it in then I'm grabbing the needle and doing it....AGAIN...ugh


----------



## Papaoneil

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're fucking dead to me after nixing potatoes.


Agreed. I was upset with the crunchwrap debacle but the potatoes were the end.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My computer part got here in a day and the repair guy isn't charging much to fix since it's a routine fix and won't take long. Great, right?

NoPe!!!!

Just like everything else with that dumb fucker, the screen was laminated to the touchscreen and it will take hours of work to get off. The touchscreen also has a microscopic crack on it that means it'll shatter while the screen is being removed. There's another $90 down the drain and I'm running out of shit to sell.

Also, PA shutdown means no work for the 4 weeks I'm home, and my savings will not be touched. Either my checking gets lower than what I like to keep into it and I hope and pray work becomes available at a different job or I probably pop the savings. 

Or sell a guitar. 

Probably gonna sell a guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician

More of a “first world problem” than actually mad. I started deep cleaning my house. Been at it for 3 hours and only scratched the surface. I either need to magically become WAY less particular (not gonna happen) or this house needs to be haunted by a friendly clean-freak ghost. I do this every few months and each time: WHERE DOES THE DUST COME FROM?! Lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> More of a “first world problem” than actually mad. I started deep cleaning my house. Been at it for 3 hours and only scratched the surface. I either need to magically become WAY less particular (not gonna happen) or this house needs to be haunted by a friendly clean-freak ghost. I do this every few months and each time: WHERE DOES THE DUST COME FROM?! Lol.



When's the last time you had your ducts cleaned?


----------



## jaxadam

MaxOfMetal said:


> When's the last time you had your ducts cleaned?



We had considered it, but our regular A/C service guy really advised against it. He said it basically only cleans out about 1/3 of the vent(s) it hooks up to and can damage the ductwork and returns. It’s amazing how much the companies charge and how often they do it, though.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...5c14b4-1393-11e9-b6ad-9cfd62dbb0a8_story.html


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> When's the last time you had your ducts cleaned?



When I replaced the entire AC unit and ductwork with brand new everything in 2018. 

It’s mainly that all my floors are wood so after a day or so I can feel the dust underfoot. I vacuum weekly, just got to get better about mopping. Bust out the pine sol and mop, and get to scrub-a-dubbing.


----------



## Leviathus

Restrung my Mexi-Martin and forgot how atrocious the intonation is. You only get to have one chord in tune at a time. Str8....


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Mathemagician said:


> More of a “first world problem” than actually mad. I started deep cleaning my house. Been at it for 3 hours and only scratched the surface. I either need to magically become WAY less particular (not gonna happen) or this house needs to be haunted by a friendly clean-freak ghost. I do this every few months and each time: WHERE DOES THE DUST COME FROM?! Lol.



Hah, oh man, I just wrapped that up. Prematurely. It's definitely not as done as it should be.
I started mine in October, and despite my intergalactic-brain single-digit IQ I didn't connect the dots that all of the ash outside from the _*multiple*_ large scale fires within a few miles of my house in the previous months would probably work it's way into the house. Including the ducts. And everything else.

Dude, I had to shampoo my living room carpet _*6 consecutive days in a row*_ before it stopped coming up pitch-black and viscous. 
I had to do the pool too, since all of the debris falling from the sky of course landed in the pool, and so we got real green real fast. Gave up on cleaning it chemically real quick, and resolved to drain it (it's a liner pool, so this is already sketch without the prospect of having to take the extra time to clean it while there's no water). Once I got the water down, there was a layer of probably about 2 straight inches of ash ALL along the bottom.


----------



## Mathemagician

That suuuuuuucks man. I mean I’m glad the home and everything is still intact and all. But yeah I mean you can’t exactly live and breath all that ash so you have to clean it up. But I would be doing what you are doing and prioritize the inside carpets/duct work and just deal with outside “whenever you get to it”.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Fucking computer needs a painfully specific part. No one has it or will order it and for now I can't take it around or keep it safe when I leave for the holidays without it. Repair guy said he can cook up something to keep it safe but I can't make it to his store since it snowed over a foot and all my friends with cars are snowed in. No food in the house, no one around to talk to, barely anything to do besides play guitar and my earbuds are dead so practicing sax for any period of time isn't the best. There literally seems to be no end in sight for all this bullshit.


----------



## jaxadam

Mathemagician said:


> When I replaced the entire AC unit and ductwork with brand new everything in 2018.



I just found out today that I now get to do this on a 7 year old home, minus the ductwork. We have an evaporator coil leak, and they’re recommending a whole system.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Fucking computer needs a painfully specific part. No one has it or will order it and for now I can't take it around or keep it safe when I leave for the holidays without it. Repair guy said he can cook up something to keep it safe but I can't make it to his store since it snowed over a foot and all my friends with cars are snowed in. No food in the house, no one around to talk to, barely anything to do besides play guitar and my earbuds are dead so practicing sax for any period of time isn't the best. There literally seems to be no end in sight for all this bullshit.


What bullshit? The lockdowns?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What bullshit? The lockdowns?



Not even that, I can deal with corona stuff and I've been ok this whole time. It's my shit breaking and not being able to get fixed and costing me insane money that's killing me.


----------



## Thaeon

I’m mad that I have the plague.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MODS. BAN HIM ^^^^^


----------



## Mathemagician

Thaeon said:


> I’m mad that I have the plague.



I’m sorry man. Feel better soon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The black plague?


----------



## TedEH

I know this is really petty, but I'm mad because I saw pictures of someone enjoying the holidays with their family. 

This person has been constantly making life difficult for me, putting people at risk, making me look bad at work, making choices that have resulted in someone injuring themselves and possibly permanently damaging their ability to walk, and being an all-around selfish dickbag - and they, at the last minute, ditched us to go spend xmas with his family, who he claimed not to be close to in the first place.

In the meantime, I've been locked in my apartment alone, not allowed to visit anyone because of the 'rona putting family in the hospital - and despite my effort of trying to keep everyone else healthy and safe and agreeable and giving up my own time and health to do so, I'm rewarded with holidays being cancelled and the very real chance that I'll never see my dad again.

So yeah. It's petty but I don't care. That asshole got rewarded for screwing everyone, and I get this.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't think that's petty at all. It's understandable and justified. I hope that things gets better for you and your family.


----------



## TedEH

Thanks. I hope so too, cause there's only really two ways for it to go at the moment - better, or _much_ worse.


----------



## possumkiller

Idk maybe I just had shitty Christmases as a kid, but I really don't give a fuck about the holidays. I actually would enjoy not having to celebrate. Like when I was deployed or when I was a truck driver. I mean, I like getting my boy presents and watching him open them but all those other traditions are annoying af.


Anyway, my angry post is my brand new amp head making some stupid ass fucking noises and I think I'm past the deadline for returning it.


----------



## TedEH

Don't get me wrong - normally, I'd be with you on that one. I've never been a big xmas fan, so I'd usually be down for cancelling the whole thing, but not like this.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah that one sounds fair to me.

I used to get minor-league pissed when I was in college seeing folks that weren't taking their education seriously, cutting class, partying all the time, not completing assignments, etc get crazy high dollar gifts, brand new cars, not working and receiving all kinds of spending money from their folks. While I got nothing, as I was locked in my apartment studying and living off of $800 a month I earned working for my professor. Standard 'oh yeah, life's not fair' shit. It gets ya every now and then.

Fingers crossed for your pop, if I'm reading that right. Hope things look up soon.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> if I'm reading that right


You're probably reading it right. Covid + COPD + pneumonia + emphysema. He's been hospitalized since the 21st. I'd be lying if I said I thought the chances of him leaving the hospital were good.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hope things look up soon.


It's appreciated.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

TedEH said:


> Thanks. I hope so too, cause there's only really two ways for it to go at the moment - better, or _much_ worse.



I know it's cliche but good things eventually come to good people and shitty times always end. There's some good in life and at this point so long as you keep going and keep looking ahead (I say this since from your posts you most certainly are) it passes. That's some of the best advice I ever got and I really hope things turn around sooner than later.


----------



## TedEH

I don't honestly believe that there's some kind of inherent "fairness" to the universe or that doing/being good means that good will come to me, call it karma or what have you. Things just are what they are. The sentiment is certainly appreciated though.


----------



## groverj3

I'm staying at my parents' house over Xmas and New Years this year. My sister also came up from DC. This was all on the condition that I believed everyone was "being good" COVIDwise.

My sister (26, not a child) got bored and went to go get a pedicure. Our parents are in their 70s (dad) or late 60s (mom). What a fucking stupid idea. What part of "no unnecessary trips" do you not understand!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Herbert is stuck in the shitty ass hub in Toledo that I went to work at for 3 weeks while I was out of town. Swear to god that place is full of stuff just piled up because ‘nobody knows what to do with it’.

I dunno, maybe put it on a truck and deliver it?!


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Herbert is stuck in the shitty ass hub in Toledo that I went to work at for 3 weeks while I was out of town. Swear to god that place is full of stuff just piled up because ‘nobody knows what to do with it’.
> 
> I dunno, maybe put it on a truck and deliver it?!



Between my Eclipse and your Herbert, some dude at USPS may have just found himself a slick new rig to sit on while trying to sort where those packages were supposed to go.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

alexi laiho isn't even cold in the ground and people are already trying to charge 5x what they were yesterday for his scythe sig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> alexi laiho isn't even cold in the ground and people are already trying to charge 5x what they were yesterday for his scythe sig.


People are fucking gross.


----------



## John

More disappointed than mad, but it's still disheartening that it's 2021 and we still have to deal with both body shaming and toxic gatekeeping over preferences and pastimes that have no inherent ill-will towards other people.

That being said, I'm also laughing at the same time over how pathetic some of these takes are. ie:


----------



## John

KnightBrolaire said:


> alexi laiho isn't even cold in the ground and people are already trying to charge 5x what they were yesterday for his scythe sig.



That is very cringeworthy, to say the least. And unless ESP decides to stop making those sigs forever (really doubtful given their precedence with still making Jeff sig guitars after all this time), that makes it all the more asinine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

John said:


> More disappointed than mad, but it's still disheartening that it's 2021 and we still have to deal with both body shaming and toxic gatekeeping over preferences and pastimes that have no inherent ill-will towards other people.
> 
> That being said, I'm also laughing at the same time over how pathetic some of these takes are. ie:


Ironic that they're implying gym rats aren't bettering themselves, when that's literally the whole point of going to the fucking gym. 
Also they've clearly never been in a real gym if they think people are sitting around counting their muscles for hours.


----------



## John

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ironic that they're implying gym rats aren't bettering themselves, when that's literally the whole point of going to the fucking gym.
> Also they've clearly never been in a real gym if they think people are sitting around counting their muscles for hours.





So much for trying pass himself off as an intellectual. It's not like we're limited to having to choose one over the other, either. Both have been done many times before we've even been around, and it can certainly be done again by many more.
A well-rounded man is an artist, warrior, and philosopher. I've yet to see anyone else _*in their right mind*_ wanting to be so unbelievably dull and one-dimensional like this scrub.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

John said:


> More disappointed than mad, but it's still disheartening that it's 2021 and we still have to deal with both body shaming and toxic gatekeeping over preferences and pastimes that have no inherent ill-will towards other people.
> 
> That being said, I'm also laughing at the same time over how pathetic some of these takes are. ie:



My friend I lift with is straight up one of the smartest people I know and working out is one of the best ways to relieve stress especially in academic settings. Sounds like someone is projecting.


----------



## Bodes

I'm stuck 2000km (two states) away from my wife, 9 month old son and dogs. My state closed the borders while we were away due to covid numbers and I have to wait until Saturday or Sunday to transit through the inbetween state (12 hours drive) with only two 15 minute breaks, then get to my house, another 3.5 hour drive with only one more 15 minute break. These driving rules will kill somebody.

Fuck you COVID and stupid government rules.


----------



## oldbulllee

having an emotional breakdown. drug use, alcoholic wife, health issues ( unrelated to drugs)....
can't find the space to change anything, got to earn- day to day.
i'm really tired of myself.


----------



## John

TheBolivianSniper said:


> My friend I lift with is straight up one of the smartest people I know and working out is one of the best ways to relieve stress especially in academic settings. Sounds like someone is projecting.



Absolutely. For a guy trying to project himself as erudite and intelligent, he really did take the time to write such an idiotic take for all to see. Working out and training (lifting, martial arts, etc) have been some of the better things I've gone out of my way to do, also for the reasons you've described.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bodes said:


> I'm stuck 2000km (two states) away from my wife, 9 month old son and dogs. My state closed the borders while we were away due to covid numbers and I have to wait until Saturday or Sunday to transit through the inbetween state (12 hours drive) with only two 15 minute breaks, then get to my house, another 3.5 hour drive with only one more 15 minute break. These driving rules will kill somebody.
> 
> Fuck you COVID and stupid government rules.


The only thing government has ever managed to do successfully is remain in power. That and take away people's rights over time.


----------



## bostjan

Where I live, instead of natural gas being conveniently piped to your home, people heat their houses with wood or oil or whatever else, usually stockpiled in the basement. We have an oil furnace with a huge tank in the basement, and we've been using the same oil delivery company for 11 years.

Up 'til last year, no problems. Last year, we nearly froze, because we ordered oil when we had around a quarter tank, and then, two weeks later, it dipped down into deep freeze temperatures (like -25 °C) and stayed there for over a week, and still no oil. When I called to ask WTF, I was told then that they were super busy. Ok, it happens, I guess, but it would've been nice to know sooner.

This year, similar thing. I called early December. This weekend, I look at the tank and it's empty. It hasn't even been that cold. Called to see when they'd come and they told me they delivered oil on December 4th. Great, now I have the conundrum that I seem to have never received the oil I ordered, never received any invoice, never received any proof of delivery, and I have an empty tank. What happened?! I talk to a supervisor and he says that all he has to go off of is that the driver said he delivered oil. Supervisor also makes other statements, though, in talking to me, about how many deliveries they make and how difficult it is to keep up with everything, but also, basically, the only proof they have that they delivered oil is that the driver that day says he delivered oil. Also, if my tank is now empty, it seems like I used all of the oil they delivered. I've never needed more than two deliveries in any given winter (usually one), and here we are early January and I'm out of oil after a supposed delivery. But now they are saying that I have to either pay or offer definitive proof that they did not deliver oil when they claim they did... On top of that, the invoice that I never got from them is late!

I tried to reason with the guy on the phone. I guess I see his side of it, too, but he has to understand that, unless the oil got stolen somehow, or my furnace somehow decided it needed to burn through 20-30 L of oil a day to keep my small house 13 °C when it is around 0 °C outside, that maybe there's a possibility that the driver made a mistake and delivered the oil to the wrong damned house.

I don't know where to go from here. I guess either pay the $300-400 so my neighbour can enjoy the oil he got by mistake or refuse to pay the bill and let them take me to small claims, then try to explain to the judge how I know that they never gave me the oil while a truck driver says he delivered it. If I were the judge, I wouldn't even know how the hell to settle that.

Argh.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

John said:


> More disappointed than mad, but it's still disheartening that it's 2021 and we still have to deal with both body shaming and toxic gatekeeping over preferences and pastimes that have no inherent ill-will towards other people.
> 
> That being said, I'm also laughing at the same time over how pathetic some of these takes are. ie:


Okay...that shit is funny. I can't imagine someone being upset about that tweet


----------



## Necris

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Okay...that shit is funny. I can't imagine someone being upset about that tweet


I know I, for one, am going to start referring to the weight I've put on since lockdown started as my "accumulated knowledge".


----------



## John

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Okay...that shit is funny. I can't imagine someone being upset about that tweet



I mean, I laughed at it too because it was very stupid. Also because after all that effort in trying to flex, the author has literally written himself off as filled with envy, spite, and treading in incel territory:


----------



## MFB

Still fucking mad at USPS, last update was Dec. 27th saying it was in transit and that was 4 days after it departed from the LA hub; I have no clue where it arrived or is currently being held at, just legitimately that it's somewhere between myself and LA.

Just give me something, my Mastodon vinyl is almost here already and I ordered that and had it shipped after this other package, so why they difference if you're universally backed up?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Some little shits decided to steal my mail.
I'm 99% positive there was nothing in there worth taking, but just the fact that they did makes me want to beat them within an inch of their lives.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Still fucking mad at USPS, last update was Dec. 27th saying it was in transit and that was 4 days after it departed from the LA hub; I have no clue where it arrived or is currently being held at, just legitimately that it's somewhere between myself and LA.
> 
> Just give me something, my Mastodon vinyl is almost here already and I ordered that and had it shipped after this other package, so why they difference if you're universally backed up?



I ordered something for my wife for Christmas and it shipped via USPS. It shipped from Georgia (the state I’m guessing). Estimated delivery is between Jan 25th and Feb 4th. Makes sense.


----------



## MFB

That's insane, this guitar finally got here yesterday and I wasn't even around for it when it got dropped off; and I was incredibly burnt out by the time I did get it, so I owe everyone a NGD tonight or tomorrow since it is dope.

Dropped off on the 19th, went from Dec. 23 in LA, to the Dec. 27th who-knows-where, to suddenly being in the state on Jan. 9th and delivered on the 11th. Just so frustrating that it gives zero info on where it was sitting for so long.


----------



## Mathemagician

Barbell plate sets sold out everywhere. It’s way less cost effective to buy them in pairs versus a 200+ set. But waiting until late spring at the earliest is starting to wear me down.


----------



## spudmunkey

Mad at myself for allowing my table saw to get a taste of my flesh. Just a small one, but now I'll be thinking of this every time I start it up...



Suuuper minor (only 3 sutures), but still...could have been worse. Just let a distraction (turning on the vacuum) keep me from setting the table saw fence locking lever fully.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've spent the last year working on my down picking and only just realized that it sounds better if I barely angle my pick (normally I angle it like 20 degrees forward). Like way better.


----------



## Millul

Mathemagician said:


> Barbell plate sets sold out everywhere. It’s way less cost effective to buy them in pairs versus a 200+ set. But waiting until late spring at the earliest is starting to wear me down.



I know the pain man, I was able to get mine at the end of December, after an almost 2 months wait - for weeks I had a bar and squat stands just "parked" there, with no weights to load them with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pretty sure a dude on fb is trying to not ship a guitar I paid for (used paypal goods and services exactly for this reason, I don't trust anyone). that and the fact that the paypal email he gave me is for a woman's name that's nothing like his fb name. pretty sure I'm going to have to turn him into paypal and get my money back because this reeks of bullshit.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pretty sure a dude on fb is trying to not ship a guitar I paid for (used paypal goods and services exactly for this reason, I don't trust anyone). that and the fact that the paypal email he gave me is for a woman's name that's nothing like his fb name. pretty sure I'm going to have to turn him into paypal and get my money back because this reeks of bullshit.



If he's not sending the shipping number to PayPal and to you, I don't think he's going to receive any money.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's been 2 weeks and I'm still waiting on my Gotoh trem. It's IN Baltimore but USPS is so fucked up they probably lost the shit. I just wanna get my guitar fixed, man. Y u do dis?


----------



## BusinessMan

Some dumbass backed into the passenger side of the car while I was driving (no one else was in it) and the wife is blaming me for the accident. Didn't even ask if I was ok and says I ruined the car (drives fine, runs fine, just dents in the passenger doors).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BusinessMan said:


> Some dumbass backed into the passenger side of the car while I was driving (no one else was in it) and the wife is blaming me for the accident. Didn't even ask if I was ok and says I ruined the car (drives fine, runs fine, just dents in the passenger doors).


Her lack of concern is touching.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Not only is work _*still*_ kicking my ass (for those that remember my prior rants...it's still getting worse), but I've had an absolutely killer headache for the last two days. Can't figure out where it's coming from but it keeps getting worse, and I literally can't take a sick day, because we'll miss multiple deadlines and literally nobody at the company can cover for me. 

Reminds me of that time at my old job at the hotel where I had to show up and clock in with _*mono *_because management didn't want to cover the night shift.


----------



## gunch

So I guess _everyone_ has been getting the rigmarole by either the USPS or 3rd party carriers?


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I just broke two fingers in my left hand. Am currently waiting in the doctor's office for my X-ray results. I am beyond nervous and pissed at myself. I just pray that they heal right so my playing won't be affected too much in the long term.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

AlexCorriveau said:


> I just broke two fingers in my left hand. Am currently waiting in the doctor's office for my X-ray results. I am beyond nervous and pissed at myself. I just pray that they heal right so my playing won't be affected too much in the long term.



Update: only my pinky is broken and they said it should heal fine, but I may need a slight surgery to replace the bone


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@AlexCorriveau wtf happened?


----------



## bostjan

AlexCorriveau said:


> Update: only my pinky is broken and they said it should heal fine, but I may need a slight surgery to replace the bone


Hope it's not that bad. I have a metal elbow from an accident years ago, and it feels great, except when I bump it into something or when I try to straighten my arm or when it gets cold out or when it is humid or when it rains or when I carry something heavy or when I lean on it at the wrong angle. Also sometimes, but not always, sets off metal detectors.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"Slight" and "replace the bone"? Uhhh... that seems like pretty serious surgery to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Hope it's not that bad. I have a metal elbow from an accident years ago, and it feels great, except when I bump it into something or when I try to straighten my arm or when it gets cold out or when it is humid or when it rains or when I carry something heavy or when I lean on it at the wrong angle. Also sometimes, but not always, sets off metal detectors.


Eesh. My condolences.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Slight" and "replace the bone"? Uhhh... that seems like pretty serious surgery to me, but what do I know?



Sorry, english isn't my first language. Not what I meant. "reajust" the bone so it heals right


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AlexCorriveau said:


> Sorry, english isn't my first language. Not what I meant. "reajust" the bone so it heals right


I was just concerned, I guess, as replacing a bone isn't a small surgery. It's pretty serious, actually. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

the "Luthier" spray painting and slapping parts into mexi strats and selling them as USA is back in business after getting banned for scamming locally


----------



## pondman

My truck broke down in the middle of nowhere today in sub zero temps.
I had to wait 3 hours for recovery freezing my nuts off.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

update, I was hoping it was a different guy with that strat but it was the same asshole

said he "wasn't much of a player", sends shred video of what I don't even think was the same guitar

it's the same refinished body he tried to sell me this summer 

"Mexican serial number on body and neck but I know it's built in the USA"

bugs me to see if I sold it 

I told him he's the same guy being a bitch about selling shit over the summer and he changed his name 

he harassed me over lowering my price on my guitar I was selling and said I never had a buyer in the first place

which I didn't, I was fucking with him to see if it was the same guy 

here's hoping he gets reported and banned AGAIN 

like what the fuck?

I'm literally 20 and I look 17 in my Facebook profile, like what kind of dick goes through this shit to make a little bit of money????

also he has a BCR he claims was a custom for Mick Mars, and he's the only one with it, but his old name had it listed and he played stupid when I called him on it, it's also hilarious bc Mick's mirror tele was a Kramer, not a BCR, and I found that out and the legitimate listing for the mirror tele in 2 minutes. 

What kind of crack are people smoking????

like to fake a guitar is one thing but to bug people about their sales and make fun of someone a lot younger than them for no reason?

I'll bet you all he's about 52 and I could tear his ass in half if I wasn't so damn sore. 

scams piss me off, bullying and immaturity even more


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

update, my Facebook was probably linking me to places like here that I'd rather keep unidentified on for future business and all so I've deleted it, too many shitty people out there and never a single good transaction on marketplace which I kept it for 

from now on reverb or SSO, nowhere else


----------



## BenjaminW

TIL John Sykes almost joined Guns N' Roses, and being both a fan of Sykes and GNR, I'm actually surprised and salty that this didn't happen. Would be interesting though to see what would've happened when Slash and Duff reunited with Axl.

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...r_guns_n_roses_talks_why_he_was_declined.html


----------



## ImNotAhab

Went to drop a SD quarter pound in my p bass and it turned into a fiasco. I am not greatest at soldering and the fender wiring was wrapped around the lugs. De soldering the hot was nightmare and now I can't get the damn thing going. I am worried I cooked the pot so am going to have to bring it to the shop now.

Amateur hour, right? FML.


----------



## thebeesknees22

....house hunting sucks! /tableflip

It's all so much more expensive now than it was a year or two ago in my city. 

new build houses - went up $50k in 1 year on average. Almost $120k on average in the last 2 years.
condos- went up $60k on average in the last year. Almost $100k in 2 years
Townhouses- went up almost $150k on average in the last year and 1/2

...what the crap! It's like being in Vancouver all over again right when things skyrocketed out of control......sigh... Big sigh.... ... /another tableflip


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

fucking landlords are assessing a late fee on a payment we dropped in their mail slot


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bought a corsair mouse around 6 months ago and it has the dpi buttons literally RIGHT NEXT TO LMB. Couple that with the fucking cringey "sniper button" which I've yet to actually be able to keybind in any FPS game I've tried it with so far (CODMW, Escape From Tarkov, CSGO) and the mouse is functionally less useful than my 10 year old logitech mouse. Granted the DPI button location wasn't an issue until yesterday. The DPI button location actually got me killed in a gunfight in EFT yesterday when I was filled to the gills with loot. I was in the middle of the gunfight, bumped my dpi up by accident and sprayed a whole mag like an I had parkinsons.
Needless to say I'm extremely annoyed by the shit ergonomic choices and useless "sniper" button.
I'm just going to chuck this one on ebay and grab another logitech.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm on a massive fitness kick and the gym has been full or in today's case, closed due to a positive case that went in today, so no lifting today or yesterday. Working out at home just isn't as satisfying and even though I get just as good of a workout I can't do the specific muscles I want to do at home. Also, not enough food. I'm at half my calorie count for gaining weight the past 2 days. 

My computer's Webcam is broken for whatever dumbass reason so I have to take classes on my phone again and the parts to fix it haven't been in stock for 2 months now so that's got me pissed beyond belief. 

This girl I've been talking to has really hid a shit ton of anger and pain well and I didn't realize she was still a mess from a super messy breakup so that's went south. I really liked her too but I'm not gonna someone's rebound or used against the old guy and it looks to be going that way. She could read music really good too.....


----------



## thebeesknees22

I hear ya on the gym thing. It took me almost a year of not having a gym to go to before I finally felt good about just doing calisthenics at home, and whatnot. I'm actually liking it a lot now, but whew..... I had to have a looong break with no weights to feel good about it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

ppppppp


----------



## LordCashew

I feel you guys about the gym... We have access to a small gym as part of our HOA. I was in there 4+ times a week pre-COVID; now it's been closed for going on a year.

I re-activated an old hip injury a few months ago. Stepped off a walking trail to politely provide some social distance for some ladies coming the other direction, ended up in some slippery mud and landed on my knee just right. Under normal situations I'd just ramp up my upper-body lifting to compensate for less running, but I'm limited to what I can do with my body weight and the floor.

I've often thought about investing in some dumbbells, but I keep thinking as soon as I get them the gym will reopen and they'll end up in a pile of stuff in the garage.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

honestly just get a set of medium weights and do negatives, it's so time consuming that you won't want to use gym time when they reopen but it's a good workout that you can do at home when you can't make it or rn

I do a lot of negatives on my 15s at home when I can't get in and I'll take like 30 minutes or so with them, it's a great workout honestly


----------



## John

With a recent winter storm in Texas, it showed how there's a lot to be desired out of its infrastructure. Many folks across the state have been thrown under the bus with a lack of power, heat, and/or running water, on top of the icy roads and conditions.

It doesn't help that elected leadership has the propensity to be just as callous and incompetent, such as this mouth breather mayor (reportedly former, now) from Colorado City, TX:


----------



## p0ke

John said:


> With a recent winter storm in Texas, it showed how there's a lot to be desired out of its infrastructure. Many folks across the state have been thrown under the bus with a lack of power, heat, and/or running water, on top of the icy roads and conditions.
> 
> It doesn't help that elected leadership has the propensity to be just as callous and incompetent, such as this mouth breather mayor (reportedly former, now) from Colorado City, TX:



So he's basically saying that the power companies don't owe the people the service they are paying for? I guess I don't know what "contract" means according to his vocabulary then  I guess he just doesn't realize that there are people who are barely surviving without any hickups, and when stuff like this happens they don't really have a choice... Sad... 

And especially since those kinds of weather conditions aren't exactly common over there, how can anyone be expected to have prepared for it? Over here cold winters are normal, so we have thick insulation, triple glazed windows and multiple different heating systems (I have oil heating + a fireplace for heating with wood + electrical heating), but if you only need those things like 1% of the time, why would you invest in them...


----------



## MFB

It's quintessential Texas to create your own powergrid so you don't have to adhere to federal guidelines, and ignore any warning saying it's not proofed should something happen like this in the future, and then when it comes to fruition and fucks over millions - you have to tuck your tail and ask (beg) for help from people who you previously shat on and went behind the backs of.


----------



## Demiurge

Earlier this morning another department at work accidentally sent a memo to a distribution list including all employees. Dozens of people have used "reply all" to announce that they shouldn't have received it. There is an incurable madness in humankind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> It's quintessential Texas to create your own powergrid so you don't have to adhere to federal guidelines, and ignore any warning saying it's not proofed should something happen like this in the future, and then when it comes to fruition and fucks over millions - you have to tuck your tail and ask (beg) for help from people who you previously shat on and went behind the backs of.


I know people on JBSA right now that are stuck without power/eating fucking MREs because the base closed down the DFACs and shopettes. Pretty sad when even military bases can't cope with some snow. Then again, Texans and most southerners treat any snow over 1" as though it's the end times, so I guess this is par for the course.


----------



## Demiurge

If only there were some sort of recent event that exposed the fact that modern society relies on a very fragile network of utilities and supply-chains...


----------



## BlackMastodon

*Dipshit mayor typing his very poorly written rant filled with grammar and spelling errors*
"Fuck off pansies, no handouts here, I'm sick of the socialist left RuInInG mA CuNtRy. Also pay your taxes."


----------



## Demiurge

"See? Government doesn't work!" -person who sabotages government


----------



## John

p0ke said:


> So he's basically saying that the power companies don't owe the people the service they are paying for? I guess I don't know what "contract" means according to his vocabulary then  I guess he just doesn't realize that there are people who are barely surviving without any hickups, and when stuff like this happens they don't really have a choice... Sad...
> 
> And especially since those kinds of weather conditions aren't exactly common over there, how can anyone be expected to have prepared for it? Over here cold winters are normal, so we have thick insulation, triple glazed windows and multiple different heating systems (I have oil heating + a fireplace for heating with wood + electrical heating), but if you only need those things like 1% of the time, why would you invest in them...




Winter storms of this extent are usually few and far between as far as Texas is concerned. More often than not, they haven't been too well equipped when stuff of this nature (pun intended) occurs.

As far as he's concerned, or rather _*was*_ since he actually resigned not too long after, he doesn't want the responsibility aspect that's part of the package deal of being a leader among the community.


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


> As far as he's concerned, or rather _*was*_ since he actually resigned not too long after, he doesn't want the responsibility aspect that's part of the package deal of being a leader among the community.


So like, the whole point of being a community leader?


----------



## John

BlackMastodon said:


> So like, the whole point of being a community leader?



Indeed.


----------



## ImNotAhab

John said:


> With a recent winter storm in Texas, it showed how there's a lot to be desired out of its infrastructure. Many folks across the state have been thrown under the bus with a lack of power, heat, and/or running water, on top of the icy roads and conditions.
> 
> It doesn't help that elected leadership has the propensity to be just as callous and incompetent, such as this mouth breather mayor (reportedly former, now) from Colorado City, TX:



I often ponder how much of a better place America would be if they had instead published "Atlas Hugged".


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I forgot my driver's license is expiring in less than a month, so I tried to get an application in for that stupid RealID.
After completing which (one of the stupidest, drawn-out, repetitive digital applications I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing), I'm informed that I've just completely wasted my time and will need to do the whole thing in person anyway. 
So I try to schedule an appointment, LIKE THEY SUGGEST, and _*they literally will not let me.*_ Which is a problem, because the standard wait time at my local DMV office is easily over 4 hours.

Over an hour of my time trying to exhaust every possible option later, along with being forced to install some stupid app on my phone, link with a third party, and surrendering all of my personal information to this service I don't need nor want, I have: _*ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*_. 

I swear, the entire Californian government cannot collectively wipe its own ass without assistance.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Oooohhh hahahaaaaahaha... that brings back memories of when I lived in Cali. The Cali DMV is the absolute worst lol

When I first moved there the guy that did my car inspection at the dmv in Santa Monica called me an idiot... To my face... because I didn't attach the latch to my hood quick enough apparently. And it's not like I could say anything because I needed him to pass my inspection. 

I don't even know what he was looking at. After I got the hood up he barely glanced at it and just approved it. 

..... Ah yes... those were the days....


----------



## Demiurge

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I forgot my driver's license is expiring in less than a month, so I tried to get an application in for that stupid RealID.
> After completing which (one of the stupidest, drawn-out, repetitive digital applications I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing), I'm informed that I've just completely wasted my time and will need to do the whole thing in person anyway.
> So I try to schedule an appointment, LIKE THEY SUGGEST, and _*they literally will not let me.*_ Which is a problem, because the standard wait time at my local DMV office is easily over 4 hours.
> 
> Over an hour of my time trying to exhaust every possible option later, along with being forced to install some stupid app on my phone, link with a third party, and surrendering all of my personal information to this service I don't need nor want, I have: _*ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*_.
> 
> I swear, the entire Californian government cannot collectively wipe its own ass without assistance.



Do you AAA? I don't know about your state but AAA in mine offers a selection of DMV services. My wife just got her RealID done there; while it was still a royal pain in the ass, her experience sounded less... dystopian.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Demiurge said:


> Do you AAA? I don't know about your state but AAA in mine offers a selection of DMV services. My wife just got her RealID done there; while it was still a royal pain in the ass, her experience sounded less... dystopian.



No such luck- that's a great idea though. "Why sign with us? Well...wherever we can, we'll deal with the DMV so you don't have to." 
Fortunately I'm taking a chunk of time off starting next week, so I'll probably just have to pack a tent and some MREs and set up camp in the lobby. Either that or throw my arms up, renew my standard license, and just get a passport like I've been meaning to for the last couple of years anyway.


----------



## BenjaminW

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I forgot my driver's license is expiring in less than a month, so I tried to get an application in for that stupid RealID.
> After completing which (one of the stupidest, drawn-out, repetitive digital applications I've ever had the misfortune of experiencing), I'm informed that I've just completely wasted my time and will need to do the whole thing in person anyway.
> So I try to schedule an appointment, LIKE THEY SUGGEST, and _*they literally will not let me.*_ Which is a problem, because the standard wait time at my local DMV office is easily over 4 hours.
> 
> Over an hour of my time trying to exhaust every possible option later, along with being forced to install some stupid app on my phone, link with a third party, and surrendering all of my personal information to this service I don't need nor want, I have: _*ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*_.
> 
> I swear, the entire Californian government cannot collectively wipe its own ass without assistance.


Reason *insert long number here* of why I hate California.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dude is bugging me on reverb because I won't take his lowball offers.. Hmmm yes I should sell you this pickup for under 50% cost plus shipping, fuck off.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude is bugging me on reverb because I won't take his lowball offers.. Hmmm yes I should sell you this pickup for under 50% cost plus shipping, fuck off.


I'd counter his offers with a number above listing price. They'll get the hint. Had a few dipshits like that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd counter his offers with a number above listing price. They'll get the hint. Had a few dipshits like that.


I already tried that lol 
This moron doesn't understand that I don't directly pocket the cost. I even explained the math how I would lose 30$ by shipping internationally at the price he wanted. He's like "I can buy a new pickup from *insert trendy brand* at that price". Ok, but not this particular pickup, which isn't even made anymore dumbass. I'm not out here trying to pull an Essex and sell shit for 20x what it's worth, I just want to recoup some of my cost for a perfectly functional pickup.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I already tried that lol
> This moron doesn't understand that I don't directly pocket the cost. I even explained the math how I would lose 30$ by shipping internationally at the price he wanted. He's like "I can buy a new pickup from *insert trendy brand* at that price". Ok, but not this particular pickup, which isn't even made anymore dumbass. I'm not out here trying to pull an Essex and sell shit for 20x what it's worth, I just want to recoup some of my cost for a perfectly functional pickup.


I had some weirdo try similar shit to me because he didn't like how much I had listed an MXR Noise Clamp for. After he told me he was just doing it for kicks, I sent him an offer for like $400 and he kicked rocks.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I already tried that lol
> This moron doesn't understand that I don't directly pocket the cost. I even explained the math how I would lose 30$ by shipping internationally at the price he wanted. He's like "I can buy a new pickup from *insert trendy brand* at that price". Ok, but not this particular pickup, which isn't even made anymore dumbass. I'm not out here trying to pull an Essex and sell shit for 20x what it's worth, I just want to recoup some of my cost for a perfectly functional pickup.



He goes down, you go up. He's adding overhead to the transaction, just at % with each offer.
"Lowball offers will incur a %20 handling fee, each".


----------



## lurè

Reverb weirdos are the worst. I once had a guy begging with 50 lines of messagges for a 40% discount because "that's all he had in his bank account at the moment".


----------



## Alberto7

I have a guitar being shipped from Japan by FedEx, and it is currently stuck in Memphis because the US can't handle some snow. Been stuck there for 5 days now. We Canadians can send over a couple of ol' snowplows to clean ya shit.

(I jest, I understand it's really shitty for some communities down South. I just really want my guitar right now.  )


----------



## Mprinsje

New guitar fell off strap. (Technically not new but 2nd hand but you know what I mean). Barely played a note on it. Should've put something on there to keep the strap on better.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh geeez! That's my worst nightmare! I had that happen a couple of times, and now I have 2 not cheap guitars with some pretty major dings. ...they're still playable and they still sound good though so I'm not as bad off as you are there. OUCH!


----------



## Mprinsje

It's just such a shame, got it last week.

Will probably get it fixed but it'll cost me about the same as I bought the guitar for. Probably not really worth it but I'll fix it out of spite.


----------



## Alberto7

That made me double over in pain-cringe... that sucks so much! I am low-key terrified my guitar that's stuck in the mail will arrive that way.

Hope you enjoy it a ton after you get it fixed! Best of lucks.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

People keep buy larping my BC Rich or being unreasonable like expecting me to ship it internationally in the case for free. Yes I want it gone but I'm not putting up with that headache and losing the ridiculous amount of money that would do. I'm already losing a lot of money at the current price and it has 1200 views and 49 watchers, with 4 people that've had it sitting in their cart for a MONTH. I've been harassed over it, annoyed, complained at, literally everything. I want it gone but everyone seems so content to waste my time and patience that I'm not buying anything any more. 

The pain in the ass of the inevitable resale of something that's not a perfect Holy grail bit of gear keeps making me want to end it all and I'm losing money.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Mprinsje said:


> New guitar fell off strap. (Technically not new but 2nd hand but you know what I mean). Barely played a note on it. Should've put something on there to keep the strap on better.



Yikes, that's somehow one I've never seen before.
I've been super lucky with gear mishaps so far- the only bad one was a few years back when my rack got knocked over and domino'd my guitar stand, with my old PRS getting the brunt of it. Nice rack-corner shaped indent on the back. Can confirm being the first guy to put a fresh ding on a mint PRS makes you want to scream and plead guilty to a crime.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> People keep buy larping my BC Rich or being unreasonable like expecting me to ship it internationally in the case for free. Yes I want it gone but I'm not putting up with that headache and losing the ridiculous amount of money that would do. I'm already losing a lot of money at the current price and it has 1200 views and 49 watchers, with 4 people that've had it sitting in their cart for a MONTH. I've been harassed over it, annoyed, complained at, literally everything. I want it gone but everyone seems so content to waste my time and patience that I'm not buying anything any more.
> 
> The pain in the ass of the inevitable resale of something that's not a perfect Holy grail bit of gear keeps making me want to end it all and I'm losing money.



Man I had the same thing happen to me with an old ibby saber I was selling on Reverb a while back. Listed at $800 which is a decent price for an S5470, and would constantly get clowns asking me to ship it, insured, internationally, at no cost, usually with a lower offer. Like dude, it's a production Ibanez. You can get them mainland, I promise. But it still always had a ton of people watching / viewing every day, everyone just wanted to lowball. Took a few months to sell even though it was the lowest priced 5470 on the internet.

--
Also am I the only guy that low-key feels like an asshole liking posts in this thread? 
"Oh man, something terrible happened to you? _*YOU LIKE THIS*_"


----------



## BlackMastodon

The wording definitely makes it feel that way, that's why I think we should rename "likes" to "agrees" or "concurs." 

Is there a word for "I found this funny, or maybe I agreed with your point, or I was gonna reply to this but after writing a paragraph I realized I was just doing a bad job of paraphrasing the point you made?" there's probably a German word for it...


----------



## TedEH

+1


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Finding a dual flush, button style, 2" aperture, 12" flush valve for a single piece toilet is fucking impossible. Impossible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> "Oh man, something terrible happened to you? _*YOU LIKE THIS*_"


mmm nothing like some good ole schadenfreude


----------



## p0ke

Mprinsje said:


> New guitar fell off strap. (Technically not new but 2nd hand but you know what I mean). Barely played a note on it. Should've put something on there to keep the strap on better.



Holy shit man, I never thought a guitar falling off a strap could do that much damage. The neck joint must've been really strained to begin with, unless it fell off the strap while you were hanging on a 3rd floor balcony or something... Either way, goddamn. I'm probably gonna have nightmares of that image


----------



## Mprinsje

p0ke said:


> Holy shit man, I never thought a guitar falling off a strap could do that much damage. The neck joint must've been really strained to begin with, unless it fell off the strap while you were hanging on a 3rd floor balcony or something... Either way, goddamn. I'm probably gonna have nightmares of that image



Yeah me neither, it's not the first guitar that has fallen off a strap either. It's just so weird. And I was just standing on the ground, not even really moving.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I had a package delivered. My apartment building doesn't have a concierge so they just end up leaving packages downstairs in the open lobby.

....someone took my package..... >_< .... -_____- 

It was probably an accident since this is the first time it's happened, but still.... super annoying.


----------



## Cliff




----------



## BlackMastodon

Cliff said:


>


I feel this pretty hard right now. 
Gf is currently doing a midterm in the office with the door closed. So I'm working in the dining room and am on cat wrangling duty. Took 30 minutes for them to give up and start their early afternoon nap.


----------



## Taylor

Stress fueled depression. Trying to learn a new song and will have certain riffs down at 70-100% speed one day, and the next day it's like my muscle memory forgot to switch on and I can't even make it thru the riff at 50% speed without my fingers forgetting where they need to go.


----------



## MFB

When did apartment applications become as fucking infuriating as job applications?

I viewed a place on Monday, $1300 including all utilities so I jumped on it. Filled out the application on Wednesday morning, and then they asked for my proof of employment. No problem, send over two pay stubs and say they'll be in touch. They run my credit, and background check, both check out, still no word. Then they come back asking for a bank statement, unconventional but fine, if it gets me the apartment here you go. I've sent documents to them every day this week, and they keep asking for something new as if it's going to make a difference, and I still don't have an answer 5 days later.

Originally my broker thought we'd have an answer the next day, now I'm not sure when to expect something. They're showing the place for an immediate move in, but they certainly don't seem to want me to at this rate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> When did apartment applications become as fucking infuriating as job applications?
> 
> I viewed a place on Monday, $1300 including all utilities so I jumped on it. Filled out the application on Wednesday morning, and then they asked for my proof of employment. No problem, send over two pay stubs and say they'll be in touch. They run my credit, and background check, both check out, still no word. Then they come back asking for a bank statement, unconventional but fine, if it gets me the apartment here you go. I've sent documents to them every day this week, and they keep asking for something new as if it's going to make a difference, and I still don't have an answer 5 days later.
> 
> Originally my broker thought we'd have an answer the next day, now I'm not sure when to expect something. They're showing the place for an immediate move in, but they certainly don't seem to want me to at this rate.


After running your credit, background, and getting pay stubs, I would've stopped. Seems like after that, they are just playing games.


----------



## MFB

For the price, this one really can't be beat. 1 bed/1 ba with a parking space about 20 mins outside Boston for $1300 that includes all utilities; it's unheard of. And my current situation is a microstudio, which is a fancy way of saying "bedroom on a floor with communal bathroom on each floor and kitchen for the whole building." 

It was supposed to be temporary before my review and raise, then it became a bit more permanent with COVID


----------



## MFB

Told the agent today, if the land lord doesn't have a decision by end of day after the OTHER piece of info I sent him yesterday, I'm walking.


----------



## MFB

Welp, after all that the fucking bellend went with someone else, so fuck him and his entire building. Hope the other guy is just inconvenient enough to be a bad tenant but not enough to make it worth kicking him out over; that's what he deserves for asking for a weeks worth of documents and saying "eh, no thanks"


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> And my current situation is a microstudio, which is a fancy way of saying "bedroom on a floor with communal bathroom on each floor and kitchen for the whole building."
> COVID



OOoof dude, hope you find a better place asap. That is no fun. I visited a place like that once when I was apartment hunting when I first moved to LA. ....yeah....it did not seem like a great experience to have.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, but after 4.5 years of living at home (starting at 25, and what was meant to only be a year or two at most), it was the only real solution to my previous problem of living 30 mins from the office but having to spend 90 mins in the car each way; so at the time, it seemed like I suddenly made the world look like the biggest bitch by being able to move about 6.5 miles away from the office and cut my commute down to 20 mins each way, but then it bitch-slapped me with a global pandemic and said, "hope it was worth it."


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol ouch. Yeah, the downside to living in a big city. You either get stiffed with a super long commute or live closer to where you work and get hammered with sky high rent.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That sucks the big one. Having to provide tons of documents, and then for whatever reason picking someone else. Sorry that happened, dude.


----------



## isispelican

The situation in my country is really messed up right now. Police brutality is out of hand and the media is covering things up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

isispelican said:


> The situation in my country is really messed up right now. Police brutality is out of hand and the media is covering things up.


Sorry, but welcome to the Prison Planet, where we're all GenPop, and they are the prison guards.


----------



## Millul

isispelican said:


> The situation in my country is really messed up right now. Police brutality is out of hand and the media is covering things up.



I had a Greek aquaintance hinting at "stuff going on in Athens" just yesterday, and I know nothing abou tit, and it looks like nothing is actually being reported on mainstream European media (Italian online newspapers, DW here in Germany) - could you elaborate a bit? Got some links?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Not in France. We are to Busy Pikachu facing over the discovery of problems we had for over 50 years...


----------



## isispelican

Millul said:


> I had a Greek aquaintance hinting at "stuff going on in Athens" just yesterday, and I know nothing abou tit, and it looks like nothing is actually being reported on mainstream European media (Italian online newspapers, DW here in Germany) - could you elaborate a bit? Got some links?



Posting someone else's text :


" After 6 months of ineffective lockdown measures, 0 funding on healthcare (the system is suffocating since the beginning and they knew that), the government keeps wasting our money on a million things that we didn't ask for, more police, stupid & ugly decoration on cities which got useless after 1 month, etc and of course the media, which 90% of it is controlled by them.
They hastily hired more "police officers", which didn't get any proper training (instead of 2 years they went like 1-2 months) and they basically are bloodthirsty far right goons who have mommy issues. We will come to that in a bit.
So, with countless incidents of violence, hypocrisy, media manufacturing fake news, and a shitload of crippling laws that passed secretly, the government decided to put police in universities. Also we might be the first european country that might let a convict die from hunger strike in decades. Then, another bomb blew, with rape accusations in the greek theatre scene, with a few directors & actors being accused and one of them happens to be a very good friend of PM and his gang. He got to be the chief of the national theatre thanks to his connections. And they are now trying to cover his shit but it is impossible because everyone around knew. And the government turns a blind eye claiming that they didn't know. The police didn't even check his house for 40 days, he had time to throw any hard drives and shit.
Keep that for later.
Then, cops basically bullying people with their families in parks and squares, giving fines to everyone, without them doing anything illegal. At some point there was an incident with police hitting a guy out of the blue. They were fining an entire family for no reason and when people stood up for them they became annoyed and the cops lashed out on him. And people uploaded videos of that and the entire escalation. He didn't do anything, they just started hitting with an iron stick which is illegal. In Nea Smirni area which you could say has middle class citizens. The videos blew and everyone got together for a protest against police brutality in that area. Not just leftists, everyone.
At some point, and while people were peacefully protesting, cops started throwing flash grenades to the crowd and some of them fought back and kicked the shit out of a cop. And this is when cops got crazy, started beating anyone they saw, literally anyone who was out, no matter if they were peaceful or not. There's another video with cops yelling "let's kill them all" . And they even hit women in front of the TV reporters. As you can see they also pulled guns. They went in the neighborhoods terrorizing people. Countless videos of blind violence and i don't want to know what happens behind the cameras. And of course countless arrests and they charged them with all kinds of shit & beat them on the station.
Next day a member of the government ratted out the name of the man the cops beat live on the TV.
They knew everything about him, they told that he was a leftist and a troublemaker (lies) , while they claimed that they didn't know jack shit about the child rapist friend of theirs. Whose name tried to keep secret for weeks. Which was so fucking hypocritic once again.
It's a very fucked up situation and we are all one step before exploding. And then more fake news, more hypocrisy, more beating. No politician takes responsibility for anything and nobody quits. They point the finger on us with the most edgy stupid claims. And of course i only covered a 10% of what they've fucked up, can't fit everything here. And they still are provoking us all. "



Before this ^ video surfaced, the official report of the incident in all major papers and stations was that police officers where being attacked by 30 people.


----------



## MFB

Apartments in 2021 seem to be the musical gear market of 2020; two listings got rented out within one day of me being scheduled to see if, and the one I just asked about today with a week old listing has also been rented out. Sent out two new inquiries, hoping they're still available to at least SEE before they tell me to go pound sand, and I still have one more booked for tomorrow.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Apartments in 2021 seem to be the musical gear market of 2020; two listings got rented out within one day of me being scheduled to see if, and the one I just asked about today with a week old listing has also been rented out. Sent out two new inquiries, hoping they're still available to at least SEE before they tell me to go pound sand, and I still have one more booked for tomorrow.




this gives me flashbacks of when I lived in Vancouver. 2 out of the 3 apartments I rented there, a realtor had to show me the places before they went public on the market.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I’ve had a 6/10 headache for about 4 days now; caffeine, water, ibuprofen, nothing fixed it. 

Starting to get really angry about it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> I’ve had a 6/10 headache for about 4 days now; caffeine, water, ibuprofen, nothing fixed it.
> 
> Starting to get really angry about it.


have you tried an ORS or pedialyte yet?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah got some here, didn’t work


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Yeah got some here, didn’t work


Magnesium?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Getting angry about it seems highly counterproductive. Just saying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really dislike people who charge next to nothing for stuff on Reverb. Then, when you try to sell shit, people go, "Well this is what it is worth, look at the anomaly here, it's the lowest and the rest are well above that, but that's the price I think you should sell it to me at." Or, even worse, when a local shop offers you half, when you know they are not going to put a $1050 price tag on it, because they saw the rest were sold at $1500+. I'm not stupid.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Blues grandpa and "local luthier" selling the "it says made in Mexico but it's a USA" fender that got pissy about me offering my old mockingbird as a trade attempted to use my Craigslist ad to harass me. Called me a "Gaybo" and my guitar a "$200 piece of shit that will never sell". Great news asshole: I got you banned from Facebook twice now.

I didn't even see it since it got sorted to spam. I'm half tempted to make a fake Facebook, ask to meet, and waste 2 hours of his time. That or try and see if I can get an IP trace and get him banned in as many places as I can. Cam you get a harassment charge for that shit?

Like if I can go to the police I'd love to since he's been harassing me for months and there's nothing I'd love more than to see him fined. Or to smash his kneecaps in.

Perks of being 20 and looking 15.

I've also been threatened multiple times by guys trying to get with my ex, who don't know we're great friends. Like really???? I know I'm 5' 7". Very tempted to take someone downtown and pitch them into for river. I don't know if it's just the height or the face but I can assure everyone that I've been itching for a good fight since I started hitting the gym every day and packing on the pounds. 

Sorry for the rant, I guess I might have a little bit of a short man complex. I'll just take it out on the bar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Blues grandpa and "local luthier" selling the "it says made in Mexico but it's a USA" fender that got pissy about me offering my old mockingbird as a trade attempted to use my Craigslist ad to harass me. Called me a "Gaybo" and my guitar a "$200 piece of shit that will never sell". Great news asshole: I got you banned from Facebook twice now.
> 
> I didn't even see it since it got sorted to spam. I'm half tempted to make a fake Facebook, ask to meet, and waste 2 hours of his time. That or try and see if I can get an IP trace and get him banned in as many places as I can. Cam you get a harassment charge for that shit?
> 
> Like if I can go to the police I'd love to since he's been harassing me for months and there's nothing I'd love more than to see him fined. Or to smash his kneecaps in.
> 
> Perks of being 20 and looking 15.


What's a "gaybo"? 

Anyways, I'd advise against any acts or threats of violence, doxing, targeted harassment, etc. If this harassment from the other side happened on a platform (Facebook, Craigslist, for instance), then report him, get him banned, whatever is fine. Don't sink to his sewer tactics.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's a "gaybo"?
> 
> Anyways, I'd advise against any acts or threats of violence, doxing, targeted harassment, etc. If this harassment from the other side happened on a platform (Facebook, Craigslist, for instance), then report him, get him banned, whatever is fine. Don't sink to his sewer tactics.



Yeah it's been reported and I've reported his listings as fakes. They've all been taken down minus the sub 1k ones so hopefully this gets rid of him.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah it's been reported and I've reported his listings as fakes. They've all been taken down minus the sub 1k ones so hopefully this gets rid of him.


Hopefully. No one should be bullying or harassing others on a site meant to sell things.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Very tempted to take someone downtown and pitch them into for river. I don't know if it's just the height or the face but I can assure everyone that I've been itching for a good fight since I started hitting the gym every day and packing on the pounds..



Honestly..initiating a fight is a waste of time, and more trouble than it's worth. And you'll get yourself eyeball deep in a legal mess if you're not careful.

If you're hitting the gym and getting fit just keep doing that. People will naturally chill out around you after a certain point.

edit: also work on your charm. I joke, but not really. When people are all up in your business and giving you a hard time, it's all a psychological game at that point. Turning up the charm and charisma turns the tables on all that real fast.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> Honestly..initiating a fight is a waste of time, and more trouble than it's worth. And you'll get yourself eyeball deep in a legal mess if you're not careful.
> 
> If you're hitting the gym and getting fit just keep doing that. People will naturally chill out around you after a certain point.
> 
> edit: also work on your charm. I joke, but not really. When people are all up in your business and giving you a hard time, it's all a psychological game at that point. Turning up the charm and charisma turns the tables on all that real fast.


Where's the lie?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully. No one should be bullying or harassing others on a site meant to sell things.





thebeesknees22 said:


> Honestly..initiating a fight is a waste of time, and more trouble than it's worth. And you'll get yourself eyeball deep in a legal mess if you're not careful.
> 
> If you're hitting the gym and getting fit just keep doing that. People will naturally chill out around you after a certain point.
> 
> edit: also work on your charm. I joke, but not really. When people are all up in your business and giving you a hard time, it's all a psychological game at that point. Turning up the charm and charisma turns the tables on all that real fast.



Yeah, you guys are right. Sometimes it's nice to just get it vented. Like maybe if you don't like something don't respond....?

also thats a great tip about just being friendly and flipping it is great, I'm gonna keep thst. I'm horrible at being off the cuff but it'll be better than taking it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah, you guys are right. Sometimes it's nice to just get it vented. Like maybe if you don't like something don't respond....?
> 
> also thats a great tip about just being friendly and flipping it is great, I'm gonna keep thst. I'm horrible at being off the cuff but it'll be better than taking it.


I know what you mean about venting it. It was nice to vent about my laughable offer from a local guitar shop the other day and why I never darken their doorstep.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Well, mmm charm isn't always about being friendly. Lol

Sometimes it's a really witty come back that really sticks it to someone. Something so good they can't help but laugh or stand there bewildered at how they left themselves wide open for a joke. You just have to make sure to say it in the right way. Tone is everything. If you say it in a way that's super aggressive that just ramps things up more. Say a good comeback or dig in a joking way and that'll change the tone too. 

Sometimes it is being friendly too though. You just have to get good at reading the situation.

I grew up in the ozarks which is ah... kind of a rougher area. And it took a lot of practice for me to get that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shaved off a 25 yr beard for a safety post at work and my face is fuckin FREEZING


----------



## thebeesknees22

@steinmetzify - I will have 2 minutes of silence for your lost beard. 

Do you feel like your chin shrank after shaving it off? lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

thebeesknees22 said:


> @steinmetzify - I will have 2 minutes of silence for your lost beard.
> 
> Do you feel like your chin shrank after shaving it off? lol



Fuckin A dude, and not to mention my whole face is severely cold lol

My wife loves it, but I was quickly reminded why I grew a beard in the first place. Even now at 47, the baby face was still under there. 

I’m gonna get carded for everything.


----------



## TedEH

I recently did the same thing and lost the winter beard. I seem to always get the opposite reaction where I'm all excited to be clean shaven again (I feel like it looks a bit better, cleaner, more professional, etc) but everyone reacts with "WTF did you do to your face? Who are you?!"


----------



## Protestheriphery

thebeesknees22 said:


> @steinmetzify - I will have 2 minutes of silence for your lost beard.
> 
> Do you feel like your chin shrank after shaving it off? lol


I just chopped mine off the other day, after 7 months of cultivation. Took a while to adjust to the visual. I would see my shadow on the wall, and think "My skull shrank. Hows that possible?"


----------



## LordCashew

Shaved mine off a week ago. The summer gets too hot here for a full beard IMO and I didn't want to wait so long I had a tan line on my face. I'm still in low-key mourning about how small my chin seems now...


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol 

I have a very round head, and not a huge chin, and I swear every time I shave my beard off my chin has atrophied lol

It usually takes 2-3 weeks for me to start to feel normal again


----------



## BMFan30

"It's just a guitar, it's only strings... Why so mad?"


----------



## Alberto7

Panic attacks are a bitch in the middle of a work day, and so are nights in the ER.

Time to see a shrink.


----------



## Demiurge

Alberto7 said:


> Panic attacks are a bitch in the middle of a work day, and so are nights in the ER.



I started getting them about a year and a half ago for what seemed like no damn good reason. First one was at work; I thought I was having a heart attack but I drove myself to the ER.


----------



## Alberto7

Demiurge said:


> I started getting them about a year and a half ago for what seemed like no damn good reason. First one was at work; I thought I was having a heart attack but I drove myself to the ER.



Sorry you've had to go through that man. It sucks big time, especially when you don't know why or whether it's a heart attack. That's why I called the paramedics. I just had to make sure it wasn't something heart-related... which it wasn't, thankfully. Though 10 hours at the ER could give anyone a heart attack. 

For me it's been mostly cabin fever due to the pandemic and working a stressful job for long hours from home. That and my partner has been out of town on an emergency trip for the last couple of weeks, and being home alone in these conditions is really detrimental for my mental health. I'm a naturally anxious person to begin with.


----------



## /wrists

Girlfriend didn't do the dishes.


----------



## Kaura

Fucking Easter holidays. Missed my weekly sauna shift since I didn't realise it was Friday.


----------



## MFB

Ordered my new bedframe on the 28th, figuring it could make it here by the 3rd since it's at shipping within the region. Initially it said it'd be available on the 1st, which I knew was a lie, so I figured, still shouldn't be a problem for the 3rd (a Saturday). Nope, now it's not scheduled to arrive until the 5th, which thankfully my folks have off as well, since the mattress that goes with it is also at their place. So I guess I'm moving everything BUT my bed in first and that'll be the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Ordered my new bedframe on the 28th, figuring it could make it here by the 3rd since it's at shipping within the region. Initially it said it'd be available on the 1st, which I knew was a lie, so I figured, still shouldn't be a problem for the 3rd (a Saturday). Nope, now it's not scheduled to arrive until the 5th, which thankfully my folks have off as well, since the mattress that goes with it is also at their place. So I guess I'm moving everything BUT my bed in first and that'll be the last piece of the puzzle.


I feel your pain bro. That should probably be one of the first, as it's the biggest. Such a pain, it sounds like.

I had some ding dong deliver my groceries to another house and try to deliver someone else's to me. I inform him of such, so he goes back, gets my stuff, brings it, and it Missing half of what I ordered.

Also, Netflix, which charges 16 dollars or whatever now, has made their search algorithm almost useless, and slightly buggier than before. What a bunch of horse shit.


----------



## fantom

MFB said:


> Ordered my new bedframe on the 28th, figuring it could make it here by the 3rd since it's at shipping within the region. Initially it said it'd be available on the 1st, which I knew was a lie, so I figured, still shouldn't be a problem for the 3rd (a Saturday). Nope, now it's not scheduled to arrive until the 5th, which thankfully my folks have off as well, since the mattress that goes with it is also at their place. So I guess I'm moving everything BUT my bed in first and that'll be the last piece of the puzzle.



You can sleep on a mattress that is on the floor... The only thing a bed frame does is give extra storage space for guitar cases.


----------



## Xaios

Because, as of 10 minutes ago, it still looks like this outside.













20210403_190128



__ Xaios
__ Apr 3, 2021





In case you're wondering, yes, that snowpile is indeed taller than me.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Xaios said:


> Because, as of 10 minutes ago, it still looks like this outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210403_190128
> 
> 
> 
> __ Xaios
> __ Apr 3, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering, yes, that snowpile is indeed taller than me.



That looks amazing! Snow melted a month ago and no more skiing... I’d be all over that! 

Right now I’m pissed because the bike path has new yield signs for pedestrians and bicycles, which replaced the stop signs for cars crossing the path. WTF?


----------



## p0ke

Stepson's dad sent a message yesterday morning that his covid test result came back positive. And of course he started getting symptoms on the kid's transitioning day, so now we're all in quarantine at least until the kid's test results come in. And if it's positive, then woo-fucking-hoo...


----------



## Furtive Glance

First day of new job. Find out my boss quit two weeks ago and no one told me. And someone else in my intake group gouged my passenger door with their truck door


----------



## Steinmetzify

In Houston for a month for work. 

I didn’t bring any of my guitars, my laptop or my interface, I figured there’d be shit to do, hit clubs or something. 

I’m in the middle of industrial fucking nowhere and there’s almost nothing to do except drink 4.2% beer. It’s gonna get old real fast. 

Upside I guess is in the past when this happened I made it to about day 4 and starting eating better/lifting again so hey...might end up back home with a six pack...


----------



## USMarine75

Signed up for Audible subscription. There is not one book included that I would read / listen to. 

I had looked up 5 books and all said included with prime membership. Signed up. None are available and all are $30-40 each with subscription discount! Wtf? Scam.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Signed up for Audible subscription. There is not one book included that I would read / listen to.
> 
> I had looked up 5 books and all said included with prime membership. Signed up. None are available and all are $30-40 each with subscription discount! Wtf? Scam.



Audible blows. Everything is expensive and spammy.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Audible blows. Everything is expensive and spammy.



Any good alternatives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Any good alternatives?



I've been using an app called Hoopla that let's me check out audio books from the library. I guess it depends on how well stocked your local library is, but even in freaking Racine, WI the selection is pretty solid, and if you ask for a title they're pretty good about getting it.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've been using an app called Hoopla that let's me check out audio books from the library. I guess it depends on how well stocked your local library is, but even in freaking Racine, WI the selection is pretty solid, and if you ask for a title they're pretty good about getting it.



I'll have to check out. I have a long ride to work and I was hoping to be more productive than sports radio lol.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My alto gets the shit beaten out of it, probably harder than any guitar on here I'd bet, and it's looking to need a full repad and new springs since it's only gotten setups since I got it about 6ish years ago. I'm not gonna have construction to fill my pockets again either, and it's looking like I might just be buying a new alto.

Which will be fun, yes, but it will be literally all the money I have. Plus the finicky process of ordering stuff in to try from France/Japan. I was told in the fall it would need a lot of work but will be playable until the summer and I'm starting to feel it slipping. The worst part is that it's not like a guitar where you can buy better aftermarket parts or do it yourself. My tech is cheap as hell, fast, and does insane work, but he probably will still charge 400 for the labor alone.

And a new alto will be in the price range of ESP or Jackson masterbuilt stuff. 6k entry fee, and I don't wanna take my chances on anything used since this will be my professional instrument for at least the first part of my career.

If you see my SV up for sale here, that's why. Honestly I'd rather get a job while still in school than sell that one. It's not even that I wasted money on it, it was perfectly budgeted. It's just seeming like I might not be able to lose that much money at once. I'm not planning on it and my old alto should bring close to 2k even beat to bits since cosmetically it's perfect and for anyone more casual it would still feel fine with all the springs and pads fucked, but it would be like playing Jason Becker on a guitar that needs a refret and new pots. Not the easiest. 



AAAAHHHHH WHY DID I MAKE MUSIC MY JOB


----------



## John

A few things to unload at the moment; part of it's more like relatively menial frustration/disappointment, while part of it has more pressing concerns to me. I suppose a tl;dr note wouldn't hurt, either.

-Having smiles and laughs doesn't necessarily constitute as flirting, they can simply be part of a positive interaction or part of a simple display of appreciation. And yet some folks will neither appreciate it in turn nor tell the difference. ie- one of my old classmates mentioned upon saying 'thanks' upon entering a door another guy was taking the time to hold, that guy's friend sneered at that by asking if she was desperate.

-It's 2021 and racism _still_ exists. I'm not sure which part of writing this is more infuriating to write out, that overall existence or the mental gymnastics on the side involved with either A) trying to cover it up under the rug, or B) flatly denying it. What sucks even more is that it happens on people who don't deserve that ill treatment and crap. ie- my family who lives in a separate locality. Not too long ago, they called me their encounter with some idiot scrub yelling a variety of Asian slurs towards them in the middle of an otherwise menial grocery run- none of which I care to quote here, none of them were provoked but rather of his own volition, and none of which were even from the right area to begin with. Reportedly, it almost but fortunately didn't devolve into physical violence. Just the same, it's an awful feeling to have in one's mind over some needless crap happening to people I care about.

-Dealing with some fanbases, due to some cringe involved. Even as far as musical instruments are concerned, I've had my share of run-ins with this tripe not too long ago. ie- one guy from awhile back kept spamming me to give up my custom shop ESP and buy a Balaguer instead._ I have nothing against Joe especially since he wasn't part of that one-on-one conversation_, but I can't say that's a wise nor sensible way for this scrub who wasn't even on their payroll (just a really, really attached fan to a concerning extent in this case) to try winning over other people to a brand he clearly likes so much. It didn't help as I wasn't in the market for other guitars anyway, but I digress.

-It's disappointing to have some misunderstandings devolve into some wanton vitriol, be it here, there, wherever else, etc. This goes for people I've called friends, as well. What's even more disappointing is that some groups have moderators who are petty enough to resort to tactics ranging from silencing others to push their narrative, inciting their fanbase (if applicable in some cases) to go after another guy or girl they don't like for whatever reason, turning a blind eye to some actual cringe such as the creepy old farts that often litter and/or outright simp on threads pertaining to girls shredding on guitars/whatever musical instruments, among other various poor decisions that are a poor reflection of moderating.
One of them even sank so low as to spamming one of my friend's inboxes with a bunch of photos of toilets littered with fecal matter.

-Also the fact that body-shaming still exists in these times. I know I covered that in a previous entry, here, but seeing and hearing persist on (whether it's towards my friends, anyone else, even myself at times) is lame enough to warrant venting out my disappointment once more.

-On a relatively lighter note, but still annoying, Amazon never gets my address right. They have no problems delivering to my next door neighbors, but anything they're supposed to fulfill winds up in the wrong location (no idea where specifically, but it looks like they've been delivering to a different city altogether from what I've gathered). The only ways I've been able to work around this are A) getting my money back, which they have no problem complying with or B) delivering to a hub that's not too terribly far away. It's more of an inconvenience either way, but it's amazing in its own right (not in an endearing way) for them to be the only ones dropping the ball like that as far as deliveries are concerned.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

forgot to oil up the wings I'm grilling so now they're sticking and ripping all that delicious crispy skin off. 
Also just stepped on a stray metal bristle from my grill brush barefoot dammit


----------



## BusinessMan

Made a joke about wife's whiskers (she barely even has "peach fuzz" if even that) and now she's trying to exile me to my parents house so we can "have a break". She will not communicate with me about what the fuck is wrong, and won't talk to me (giving me the silent treatment). If this continues I will be getting a divorce. I cant keep dealing with this shit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BusinessMan said:


> Made a joke about wife's whiskers (she barely even has "peach fuzz" if even that) and now she's trying to exile me to my parents house so we can "have a break". She will not communicate with me about what the fuck is wrong, and won't talk to me (giving me the silent treatment). If this continues I will be getting a divorce. I cant keep dealing with this shit


That is super childish. I'd divorce her if that is a common thing.


----------



## Wucan

Had an inane exchange on Reverb that had me realizing I spend more time flipping gear than actually playing. Have you ever had a seller want to take a product back from a buyer because he lost an internet argument? LOL

Bought a midrange strat described as in perfect condition. Seller didn't mention the missing whammy bar.
Inquire about the missing bar, seller says he'll send one over. Then he half-backtracks, musing how useless the vibrato on the guitar is. I state I'll mod the guitar to make it useful and that it's normal to assume a strat will come with the bar unless otherwise specified, specially one listed as mint on Reverb (I'm not going crazy, right?)
Then says the fact the guitar came with a gig bag means I need to send the bag back to him if I want the whammy bar (?????????)
Of course I'm like "wtf" and unable to interpret this any other way so I say I'm dropping the issue if he'll be passive aggressive. Expected a "Sorry you feel that way" or "Whatever weirdo" to end the exchange.
Instead takes exception to my "negativity", then I ask why did he list the guitar as "mint" with the missing arm. Get into stupid argument about Reverb's definition of condition. He stood no chance against an enlightened SSO djentleman using facts and logic (aka looking up a page on Reverb's FAQ).
He sarcastically links to an amazon URL for a whammy bar and tells me to return the guitar if I don't like it; I plainly state the guitar is fine and I have a replacement bar anyways (not the best fit but you know...). Then I tell him to stop messaging me because my third "agree to disagree/forget it/pretend this never happened" attempts were clearly not read.
Then, with a triumphant tone, he says will get Reverb to force me to ship back the guitar. To which I LOL IRL and inform him that I had already reported him to Reverb for harassment after ignoring my pleas to stop messaging me.
FTR I never actually asked for a refund or even for pocket change to buy one. He was the one who volunteered then for some reason felt he had to not only weasel out of his own commitment but also try to prove I was wrong for even bringing it up.
tl;dr:

strat no whammy
man says he give whammy but then makes up story to say no
I'm like ok _jackass _then he's like ok I fight you 
but I verbally shrek him epic shredder style leading him to babyrage




Oh, and now a poor $15/hour support staffer is being forced into the situation, who I presume will tell us manchildren to behave.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wucan said:


> Had an inane exchange on Reverb that had me realizing I spend more time flipping gear than actually playing. Have you ever had a seller want to take a product back from a buyer because he lost an internet argument? LOL
> 
> Bought a midrange strat described as in perfect condition. Seller didn't mention the missing whammy bar.
> Inquire about the missing bar, seller says he'll send one over. Then he half-backtracks, musing how useless the vibrato on the guitar is. I state I'll mod the guitar to make it useful and that it's normal to assume a strat will come with the bar unless otherwise specified, specially one listed as mint on Reverb (I'm not going crazy, right?)
> Then says the fact the guitar came with a gig bag means I need to send the bag back to him if I want the whammy bar (?????????)
> Of course I'm like "wtf" and unable to interpret this any other way so I say I'm dropping the issue if he'll be passive aggressive. Expected a "Sorry you feel that way" or "Whatever weirdo" to end the exchange.
> Instead takes exception to my "negativity", then I ask why did he list the guitar as "mint" with the missing arm. Get into stupid argument about Reverb's definition of condition. He stood no chance against an enlightened SSO djentleman using facts and logic (aka looking up a page on Reverb's FAQ).
> He sarcastically links to an amazon URL for a whammy bar and tells me to return the guitar if I don't like it; I plainly state the guitar is fine and I have a replacement bar anyways (not the best fit but you know...). Then I tell him to stop messaging me because my third "agree to disagree/forget it/pretend this never happened" attempts were clearly not read.
> Then, with a triumphant tone, he says will get Reverb to force me to ship back the guitar. To which I LOL IRL and inform him that I had already reported him to Reverb for harassment after ignoring my pleas to stop messaging me.
> FTR I never actually asked for a refund or even for pocket change to buy one. He was the one who volunteered then for some reason felt he had to not only weasel out of his own commitment but also try to prove I was wrong for even bringing it up.
> tl;dr:
> 
> strat no whammy
> man says he give whammy but then makes up story to say no
> I'm like ok _jackass _then he's like ok I fight you
> but I verbally shrek him epic shredder style leading him to babyrage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and now a poor $15/hour support staffer is being forced into the situation, who I presume will tell us manchildren to behave.


I'm sure quite a few of their support staff are trying to stage a walkout if Reverb doesn't add a block option. There has been two or three I've wanted to block. One was because of some dickhead just sending me lowball offers out of boredom and to tell me my price was "too high."


----------



## Wucan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sure quite a few of their support staff are trying to stage a walkout if Reverb doesn't add a block option. There has been two or three I've wanted to block. One was because of some dickhead just sending me lowball offers out of boredom and to tell me my price was "too high."



lol I sought out a block feature but it really isn't there. Reverb's answer to the issue is some corporate dystopian stuff:



> *Can I Block Another Reverb User?*
> 
> In the rare event you have issues with another user on the platform, we absolutely want to hear from you so we can review their account and make sure everyone is having a great Reverb experience. We do take these situations very seriously and will assist with blocking communication and addressing accounts if needed.



So they crank up fees, then allocate their scarce labor to play kindergarten cop? They must've seen some sort of statistic where sellers who blocked users sold less than those who didn't, and ran with it.

I had just put up another guitar for sale on Reverb but took it out when I realized I wouldn't be able to weed out or ignore lowballers. Reverb actually removed the option to set a minimum offer threshold, so either you can't take offers or you have to take anything. Geez.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That is super childish. I'd divorce her if that is a common thing.


Yeah, I divorced my first 2 wives because they couldn't get my toast right. I dunno how many times I tried to teach them how to get the perfect gradient of crispness toward the middle (1.5 setting on first side, turn 90°, 1 setting, turn 90°, 0.5 setting, turn 90°, 0.25 setting) . Guess they could never nail that last 0.25 setting with the tiny knob that goes up to 6 but I only care about the 0-2 area. Cost me about $25k each time but fuck me for not wanting to live with someone that can't get my toast right, amiright boys? 




(not a dig at BusinessMan, who's relationship has some more complex issues than any of us know about, but suggesting divorce at the drop of a hat is pretty fucking silly).


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheeeew! An accountant called that I thought at first was the one doing my taxes. Turned out he was one that i emailed weeks ago and he just now got back to me. ...and...maaaan did he make me angry. I've never in my life had such a condescending arrogant attitude from someone trying to do business with me. 

...i...may have lost my temper and went off on him for being a such a big @ss. ...just a little...
..
ok I went off on him big time, but he had it comin'!


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> (not a dig at BusinessMan, who's relationship has some more complex issues than any of us know about, but suggesting divorce at the drop of a hat is pretty fucking silly).


Not gonna lie, without knowing any better, I read the original post as "I insulted my wife, I don't get why she's mad at me."


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> wheeeew! An accountant called that I thought at first was the one doing my taxes. Turned out he was one that i emailed weeks ago and he just now got back to me. ...and...maaaan did he make me angry. I've never in my life had such a condescending arrogant attitude from someone trying to do business with me.
> 
> ...i...may have lost my temper and went off on him for being a such a big @ss. ...just a little...
> ..
> ok I went off on him big time, but he had it comin'!


My tax accountant also comes off as super condescending and arrogant. Like I'm the one paying you $400 to do mine and my partner's taxes and make sure we don't get fucked, I don't know any of this, don't assume I do and then act annoyed and exasperated when I don't. 

But I'm Canadian so I don't mention it at all until the phone call is done or we leave her office. Then I give her a piece of my mind!


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol i'm only sworn Canadian/born american. So I let it fly up front. I couldn't help myself. ..i did not say sorry after lol


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> Like I'm the one paying you $400 to do mine and my partner's taxes and make sure we don't get fucked



$400?!? What a deal! I need to get your accountant's number!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

$195 here but I think that she just feels sorry for me for being so destitute and gives me the paupers discount.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Mine's more like $400-$600...per country lol. I get hammered having to do both US and Canada every year.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> Mine's more like $400-$600...per country lol. I get hammered having to do both US and Canada every year.


Nothing like getting the double tip dip n rip.


----------



## Wucan

thebeesknees22 said:


> Mine's more like $400-$600...per country lol. I get hammered having to do both US and Canada every year.


I kinda don't want to make more money so I don't get on the IRS' radar LOL, being a dual citizen sucks.

Right now I file my own Canadian taxes but once I also have to do US ones, give me the number to your guy...


----------



## thebeesknees22

my guy is someone new since I'm in a new city. (took me 3 years to have the time to actually look for a good one)

I'm having to fill out a lot lot more paperwork this time than I ever have before. It makes me wonder if all my past accountants weren't filing things correctly ....or if this new one is being extra cautious. ....or if no one really knows what they're doing and they're just googling random stuff trying to figure it out lol

Being dual is not nearly as much fun as it sounds like it would be. Taxes suuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Dealing with the government twice as much suuuuuuuucks. I'm not sure I would do it again if I could do it all over. I suppose the adventure's been interesting though.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm Canadian but working in the US so I've been filing for both taxes since 2015. Agree that it blows, but especially this year since I currently owe the CRA 5 figures and I don't know if I can make it disappear like I have for the last several years (proving I pay foreign taxes on my income).


----------



## thebeesknees22

OUCH!


----------



## Wucan

thebeesknees22 said:


> my guy is someone new since I'm in a new city. (took me 3 years to have the time to actually look for a good one)
> 
> I'm having to fill out a lot lot more paperwork this time than I ever have before. It makes me wonder if all my past accountants weren't filing things correctly ....or if this new one is being extra cautious. ....or if no one really knows what they're doing and they're just googling random stuff trying to figure it out lol
> 
> Being dual is not nearly as much fun as it sounds like it would be. Taxes suuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Dealing with the government twice as much suuuuuuuucks. I'm not sure I would do it again if I could do it all over. I suppose the adventure's been interesting though.



Not just the taxes but the fact you can't have a TFSA as a dual citizen residing in Canada lol. Capital gains hurts.


----------



## Wucan

More annoyed than mad, but illiterate classified users are the worst. 

Ad says in capital letters: "PRICE IS FIRM AND FINAL. NO TRADES. STILL UNDER STORE RETURN POLICY" 

Everyone replying to the ad: "hi can you do 200-300 dollars less" "please please can you reduce the price I would really appreciate it if you did" "hey do you want to trade your US Fender for my "custom" guitar that's actually an Alibaba kit guitar" 

Then one guy claims he wants to pay the asking price but asks a laundry list of questions while ignoring my attempts to arrange a pickup time and me emphasizing I will simply return the guitar to the store if he won't come.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wucan said:


> More annoyed than mad, but illiterate classified users are the worst.
> 
> Ad says in capital letters: "PRICE IS FIRM AND FINAL. NO TRADES. STILL UNDER STORE RETURN POLICY"
> 
> Everyone replying to the ad: "hi can you do 200-300 dollars less" "please please can you reduce the price I would really appreciate it if you did" "hey do you want to trade your US Fender for my "custom" guitar that's actually an Alibaba kit guitar"
> 
> Then one guy claims he wants to pay the asking price but asks a laundry list of questions while ignoring my attempts to arrange a pickup time and me emphasizing I will simply return the guitar to the store if he won't come.


Sounds to me like maybe you'd be a lot better off returning it if you just got it and you already want to sell it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> More annoyed than mad, but illiterate classified users are the worst.
> 
> Ad says in capital letters: "PRICE IS FIRM AND FINAL. NO TRADES. STILL UNDER STORE RETURN POLICY"
> 
> Everyone replying to the ad: "hi can you do 200-300 dollars less" "please please can you reduce the price I would really appreciate it if you did" "hey do you want to trade your US Fender for my "custom" guitar that's actually an Alibaba kit guitar"
> 
> Then one guy claims he wants to pay the asking price but asks a laundry list of questions while ignoring my attempts to arrange a pickup time and me emphasizing I will simply return the guitar to the store if he won't come.



See, what I read is: "I don't know how to negotiate, and obviously something is up since I don't want my money back."

That's just asking for Crackhead Craigslist to run a train on your ad.


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> See, what I read is: "I don't know how to negotiate, and obviously something is up since I don't want my money back."
> 
> That's just asking for Crackhead Craigslist to run a train on your ad.



Interesting, I see firm as "I know my price, fuck off hagglers". Next time I guess I'll just ask a ridiculous price so to make low IQ hagglers think they're getting a deal


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> Interesting, I see firm as "I know my price, fuck off hagglers". Next time I guess I'll just ask a ridiculous price so to make low IQ hagglers think they're getting a deal



It's a game to these folks. They don't care what you want or what you think your stuff is worth. 

But yeah, that's what you do. You list high and go with the first person who makes a decent offer while not coming off like they're going to drug you and steal a kidney.


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a game to these folks. They don't care what you want or what you think your stuff is worth.
> 
> But yeah, that's what you do. You list high and go with the first person who makes a decent offer while not coming off like they're going to drug you and steal a kidney.



is it just a difference in attitude across cities? I moved recently from a smaller town and firm prices at market rates worked just fine - get one or two weirdos but otherwise I'd normally go a week or so without messages, then one or two people who are actually interested arrange a meetup and then it's gone. Now I'm in the big city and I feel like selling guitars is no different than flipping cellphones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> is it just a difference in attitude across cities? I moved recently from a smaller town and firm prices at market rates worked just fine - get one or two weirdos but otherwise I'd normally go a week or so without messages, then one or two people who are actually interested arrange a meetup and then it's gone. Now I'm in the big city and I feel like selling guitars is no different than flipping cellphones.



That's definitely a factor.


----------



## TedEH

Maybe its just me, but I find I avoid ads that come off too aggressive in their descriptions. "Don't waste my time, if I don't like your offer I'll ignore you, I know what I have" etc etc comes across as someone trying to "win" the transaction - especially at a time when stuff like scalping is off the charts. I'd much rather deal with a person who's willing to be friendly about the transaction. Even if you're trying to do it to make a profit rather than just clearing out stuff you don't want anymore, customer service goes a long way.

That's a thing that really makes me mad: I keep coming across ads for for such ridiculously blatant scalpers (console + video cards mostly), where it's just a screenshot of their "order confirmed" showing they finally got lucky enough to secure an order for whatever in-demand product, without even having it in hand yet, not even taking tiny steps to smooth over the deal like hiding the price so that their markup isn't as painfully obvious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> Maybe its just me, but I find I avoid ads that come off too aggressive in their descriptions. "Don't waste my time, if I don't like your offer I'll ignore you, I know what I have" etc etc comes across as someone trying to "win" the transaction - especially at a time when stuff like scalping is off the charts. I'd much rather deal with a person who's willing to be friendly about the transaction. Even if you're trying to do it to make a profit rather than just clearing out stuff you don't want anymore, customer service goes a long way.



Yeah, that's what tends to draw the worst as far as guys just trying to game you. Some folks will even haggle without any interest in the item just to see if they can "break" you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> Interesting, I see firm as "I know my price, fuck off hagglers". Next time I guess I'll just ask a ridiculous price so to make low IQ hagglers think they're getting a deal


It's pretty common practice in certain areas of retail to mark things up by 20% (or wayyy more) as haggling room. I noticed the same thing with buying/selling crap on reverb and ebay, and it has only gotten worse due to the increased fees on reverb.


----------



## TedEH

I pretty much always ask for more on used ads than I'm expecting to get, and then call it out by ending the end with "make an offer" or some other phrasing like that. Usually responses end up being "how much will you _actually_ take?" and I give the answer of what I actually want to get out of it, and that's the end of negotiating. Usually.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

edit: nvm


----------



## Nicki

TedEH said:


> I pretty much always ask for more on used ads than I'm expecting to get, and then call it out by ending the end with "make an offer" or some other phrasing like that. Usually responses end up being "how much will you _actually_ take?" and I give the answer of what I actually want to get out of it, and that's the end of negotiating. Usually.


I typically post something under market value to move it quickly. And since I won't take anything less than what I've posted it for, which is already undercutting everyone else, I make my prices firm and add that I'll ignore/block anyone who thinks the price is negotiable. It's no sweat off my back if I get to weed out the shitheads who think they can get something for 20% or less off retail. Especially the idiots who think guitar pedals are like used cars and depreciate more in value because "it's had more than one owner" <- yeah, that happened.


----------



## lurè

Yup, there's the "accept offers" option on reverb that you can de-select if you don't want to deal with people trying to lowball the shit out of what you're selling.

I've had people that wanted to send me screenshots of their bank account whining that they couldn't afford my sale at the price i was asking.


----------



## Demiurge

lurè said:


> I've had people that wanted to send me screenshots of their bank account whining that they couldn't afford my sale at the price i was asking.



And, certainly, a person using the entirety of their savings on a piece of gear is going to be a reasonable person to deal with if there's an issue.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

If someone low-balls me once, I have no problem with that... even if I've already stated "firm". That's not much hassle for me. But when someone tries again after that or starts copping an attitude or gives me a sob story, that's where I immediately draw the line and refuse to deal with them anymore. It's mainly due to me feeling as if they have no integrity and that's something that I don't want to deal with throughout the rest of the sale. Like If they're repeatedly not listening to what I'm saying now, then I don't really trust them to respect anything else that I say throughout any other part of the transaction.


----------



## TedEH

Lol "savings".

People being terrible with their own money is enough of a reason to post in a "why are you mad" thread. While I respect that not everyone is in an advantageous position, there are so many people who shoot themselves in the foot financially - sometimes just because they can't delay gratification, they MUST have the things they want NOW because it's not like they're ever going to fix their finances anyway, amirite? Overdraft limits are not money in the bank. Credit is not money in the bank. The $100 you have left after you paid your rent is not "savings". You don't automatically "deserve" to have the things you can't afford on just the basis of wanting it.


----------



## Nicki

TedEH said:


> Lol "savings".
> 
> People being terrible with their own money is enough of a reason to post in a "why are you mad" thread. While I respect that not everyone is in an advantageous position, there are so many people who shoot themselves in the foot financially - sometimes just because they can't delay gratification, they MUST have the things they want NOW because it's not like they're ever going to fix their finances anyway, amirite? Overdraft limits are not money in the bank. Credit is not money in the bank. The $100 you have left after you paid your rent is not "savings". You don't automatically "deserve" to have the things you can't afford on just the basis of wanting it.



You mean people shouldn't open credit cards to be able to buy the things they want _now_ and figure out whether or not they can afford it _later_?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

speaking of people trying to use sympathy to get discounts. I had a potential buyer claim they're disabled so they could get 20$ off a 90$ pickup. mmmkay, insta declined. He then has the gall to send another offer but lower while still trying to play up the sympathy bullshit. bold move cotton. declined.


----------



## TedEH

To be fair, I kinda get the credit card thing sometimes. What drives me nuts is when people live in their overdraft while taking zero steps to correct that situation.


----------



## Nicki

TedEH said:


> To be fair, I kinda get the credit card thing sometimes. What drives me nuts is when people live in their overdraft while taking zero steps to correct that situation.


You mean people like my mother? Except the steps she take is 

1. Cry over the phone about how she lives her life in overdraft.
2. Cries more until I offer her the $900 it's going to take to fix it.


----------



## TedEH

Yeah kinda like that. One of my exes used to answer the question of "how much money do you have" with how much overdraft was left, then get really mad at me when I gave financial advice that basically amounted to making a budget and just cutting back from buying the whole office coffee and donuts multiple times a week - and it really would have been as easy as that - but it wasn't "fair" that I didn't have to make comparable choices (even though I did) - she just expected me to bail her out, I guess.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I know a girl that burns through a pack of cigarettes and 2 to 3 Red Bulls a day. She'll cook her own food maybe once every three weeks or so. Doesn't even go out to eat- she has it all doordash'd. Subscribes to a bunch of those dumb "for $30 a month we'll mail you a box of random junk every month" services. Buys all sorts of stupid things she never uses. Then wants to complain about how she doesn't have money for rent...almost every single month. Makes more than I do, yet strangely my bank account is never in that kind of danger. 

“¯\_(ツ)_/¯“


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I know a girl that burns through a pack of cigarettes and 2 to 3 Red Bulls a day. She'll cook her own food maybe once every three weeks or so. Doesn't even go out to eat- she has it all doordash'd. Subscribes to a bunch of those dumb "for $30 a month we'll mail you a box of random junk every month" services. Buys all sorts of stupid things she never uses. Then wants to complain about how she doesn't have money for rent...almost every single month. Makes more than I do, yet strangely my bank account is never in that kind of danger.
> 
> “¯\_(ツ)_/¯“


All kinds of shitty life choices in one paragraph. Good lord, what a mess!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> All kinds of shitty life choices in one paragraph. Good lord, what a mess!



I mean to each their own; it just irks me when someone lives like that and then pulls the 'feel sorry for me, I have no money' routine.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I mean to each their own; it just irks me when someone lives like that and then pulls the 'feel sorry for me, I have no money' routine.


I get what you mean. Like wtf?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sharing this here simply to procrastinate working outside right now since I'm still recovering from yesterday's mess...

Yesterday I had to mow and weed-eat the front yard cause we've had a ton of rain lately and it's starting to look like Jordy Verrill's place. But it sucks cause I'm getting old and the heat and humidity is really ramping up this time of year. So I get my front lawn all looking nice and I keep hydrating and taking breaks throughout all the work. But by the time I'm finished, I'm worn the hell out... like seriously exhausted. 

So... I put the mower and everything away, thinking I'm finally done with this shit for the week. But as I'm cleaning up, my neighbor shows up and wants to talk to me. Note: Since we've been in this home almost two years, this neighbor hasn't ever said jack shit to my wife nor I... We wave... no wave. We smile... no smile. But whatever... she's quiet and so I still look at her as a good neighbor. 

But anyway... She's actually being nice and asks me to take a look at something around the back of our yard/ her yard. Long story short... The trees are getting overgrown on her side ( as well as on my side if I'm gonna be honest). Nothing too insane on my side but she says that she received a 'no-no' slip from the HOA about the tree limbs resting on the fence ( which they kinda are... very minimally). And she's older and frail looking, so now I'm telling her "Let me take care of it". Which means cutting back her trees as well as mine. Mine weren't in any "violation" but again.. a couple of em needed to be cut back too, before they started touching the fence/ her roof/ my roof. Could've gone another week or two but shit... let's do it. 

So gah... now I'm beyond exhausted! Fucking hot and humid as hell and my body is like "dude... you need to rest/ recover". But here I am with my extension ladder, chainsaw, rake, pruners, heavy gloves, etc, etc... full bore into all this shit now... cobwebs, bugs, sweating buckets, sun frying my skin, eyes burning from all the sawdust, forearm lacerated and bleeding ... still taking breaks and hydrating but feeling my age and feeling this project kicking my ass. 

So after about 4 hours I'm finally able to start wrapping things up. Looks great... huge pile of branches on the ground. Just gotta put up all the equipment and get these branches outta sight. So I lug everything into my garage... Will worry about bundling up and further cutting up all the limbs later cause at this point my tank is on empty. I'm feeling dizzy, have a mild but constant headache. And I still have other responsibilities to attend to... bill paying, grocery, post office, etc. But at least for now... I'm thinking I'm done ( aside from a little area of my yard that I just didn't have the strength to mess with yesterday... some small branches on another tree that needed cut back and some additional weed pulling, etc). Was planning to do that today and I still am. 

But as I'm getting up this morning, I get a ding dong at the front door. I look out and it's the neighbor again. Well I'm thinking that she's going to try to pay me for all the work that I did yesterday for her. I would've refused any compensation but still. So I open up the door and she asks me to come back over to her property. Well fuck me... That's prob not good. And sure enough when I get over there, she asks me how "she" might be able to get rid of all the weeds around the front corner of her house. And I already know how this is gonna go. Says she has no weed-eater and doesn't know what to do. Well fuck, lady. You've lived here for like 12 yrs from what you told me yesterday. Buy a weed-eater maybe? Salt the earth? Plant something? I dunno! 

Soooo of course... here I am penciling her into my schedule again today. I told her that I would weed-eat that area and get it cleaned up but that SHE needed to come up with a long term solution. How in all the years that she's lived there, has she not invested in a little lightweight electric weed-eater?? They aren't expensive. And it's a nice/ pretty home so I dunno how she's not on top of this shit. In her defense, she did mention that her husband died some years ago and I sympathize with that but how is me dropping dead in her yard going to help anyone? She has an able-bodied looking son too. Put HIM to work... I dunno. 

Okay... I'm done ranting and I don't expect that wall of text to be read... just needed to vent. TLDR; Please don't take advantage of people and don't let yourself to be taken advantage of. Wish I could do better on the latter part of that statement... sigh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sharing this here simply to procrastinate working outside right now since I'm still recovering from yesterday's mess...
> 
> Yesterday I had to mow and weed-eat the front yard cause we've had a ton of rain lately and it's starting to look like Jordy Verrill's place. But it sucks cause I'm getting old and the heat and humidity is really ramping up this time of year. So I get my front lawn all looking nice and I keep hydrating and taking breaks throughout all the work. But by the time I'm finished, I'm worn the hell out... like seriously exhausted.
> 
> So... I put the mower and everything away, thinking I'm finally done with this shit for the week. But as I'm cleaning up, my neighbor shows up and wants to talk to me. Note: Since we've been in this home almost two years, this neighbor hasn't ever said jack shit to my wife nor I... We wave... no wave. We smile... no smile. But whatever... she's quiet and so I still look at her as a good neighbor.
> 
> But anyway... She's actually being nice and asks me to take a look at something around the back of our yard/ her yard. Long story short... The trees are getting overgrown on her side ( as well as on my side if I'm gonna be honest). Nothing too insane on my side but she says that she received a 'no-no' slip from the HOA about the tree limbs resting on the fence ( which they kinda are... very minimally). And she's older and frail looking, so now I'm telling her "Let me take care of it". Which means cutting back her trees as well as mine. Mine weren't in any "violation" but again.. a couple of em needed to be cut back too, before they started touching the fence/ her roof/ my roof. Could've gone another week or two but shit... let's do it.
> 
> So gah... now I'm beyond exhausted! Fucking hot and humid as hell and my body is like "dude... you need to rest/ recover". But here I am with my extension ladder, chainsaw, rake, pruners, heavy gloves, etc, etc... full bore into all this shit now... cobwebs, bugs, sweating buckets, sun frying my skin, eyes burning from all the sawdust, forearm lacerated and bleeding ... still taking breaks and hydrating but feeling my age and feeling this project kicking my ass.
> 
> So after about 4 hours I'm finally able to start wrapping things up. Looks great... huge pile of branches on the ground. Just gotta put up all the equipment and get these branches outta sight. So I lug everything into my garage... Will worry about bundling up and further cutting up all the limbs later cause at this point my tank is on empty. I'm feeling dizzy, have a mild but constant headache. And I still have other responsibilities to attend to... bill paying, grocery, post office, etc. But at least for now... I'm thinking I'm done ( aside from a little area of my yard that I just didn't have the strength to mess with yesterday... some small branches on another tree that needed cut back and some additional weed pulling, etc). Was planning to do that today and I still am.
> 
> But as I'm getting up this morning, I get a ding dong at the front door. I look out and it's the neighbor again. Well I'm thinking that she's going to try to pay me for all the work that I did yesterday for her. I would've refused any compensation but still. So I open up the door and she asks me to come back over to her property. Well fuck me... That's prob not good. And sure enough when I get over there, she asks me how "she" might be able to get rid of all the weeds around the front corner of her house. And I already know how this is gonna go. Says she has no weed-eater and doesn't know what to do. Well fuck, lady. You've lived here for like 12 yrs from what you told me yesterday. Buy a weed-eater maybe? Salt the earth? Plant something? I dunno!
> 
> Soooo of course... here I am penciling her into my schedule again today. I told her that I would weed-eat that area and get it cleaned up but that SHE needed to come up with a long term solution. How in all the years that she's lived there, has she not invested in a little lightweight electric weed-eater?? They aren't expensive. And it's a nice/ pretty home so I dunno how she's not on top of this shit. In her defense, she did mention that her husband died some years ago and I sympathize with that but how is me dropping dead in her yard going to help anyone? She has an able-bodied looking son too. Put HIM to work... I dunno.
> 
> Okay... I'm done ranting and I don't expect that wall of text to be read... just needed to vent. TLDR; Please don't take advantage of people and don't let yourself to be taken advantage of. Wish I could do better on the latter part of that statement... sigh.


 look at what being nice gets you. 
Also insert quip about teaching a person to fish blah blah


----------



## TedEH

You sound just like me. If experience has taught me anything, this is just your life now until you can muster the will to just say no. Good luck.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> look at what being nice gets you.
> Also insert quip about teaching a person to fish blah blah



I just now finished up "phase one" which was weed-eating her driveway and the front curb and down along the side of this [once long ago] flower bed. I'm gonna go back in and sweep the driveway and re-coil her garden hose so that it looks nice. But other than that I'm done. And I told her that depending on her situation, that she might consider investing in a small lightweight electric weed-eater and extension cord. She seemed lost but receptive lol. 

And I hope I don't sound like an ass here. I'm seriously like Mr. Friendly to everyone and very helpful to others, especially older people and those that just look like they could use a hand. But yeah... I told her that I wasn't going to be able to do this on a long-term basis. I guess I kinda contradicted my words before she went back inside, because I told her not to hesitate contacting me again if there was anything that she needed... but also that I had my hands full with my own responsibilities and time constraints so to keep that in mind. Wanted her to understand that my hospitality wasn't completely open-ended. So I'll help her again if/ when I'm able but I just can't let myself be led down some "property caretaker" rabbit-hole. 




TedEH said:


> You sound just like me. If experience has taught me anything, this is just your life now until you can muster the will to just say no. Good luck.



You know when I was posting that rant earlier, I actually thought of you briefly b/c of all that you've done to help out your ex, her roommate, the dog, etc. It's not hard to wind up in that situation when you're a compassionate person so I definitely can identify with how much of yourself you gave to them to try to help them out. I've always felt that you were a good dude with a big heart regardless that we don't always jive on everything. Cheers, Ted and thank you.


----------



## USMarine75

My Supro is a shitty amp. 

No, seriously. 

My 2 year old just had explosive diarrhea shoot all over it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

did someone play the brown note?


----------



## MFB

For being an EVH fanboy, USMarine sure doesn't want to achieve the Brown Sound I guess


----------



## Demiurge

USMarine75 said:


> My Supro is a shitty amp.
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> My 2 year old just had explosive diarrhea shoot all over it.



That sucks. Those Supros- they looking like their covering is fabric. Can it be cleaned?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yesterday I had to mow and weed-eat the front yard cause we've had a ton of rain lately and it's starting to look like Jordy Verrill's place


Meteor shit!


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Meteor shit!



I was thinking of this


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I was thinking of this


Why?


----------



## USMarine75

Demiurge said:


> That sucks. Those Supros- they looking like their covering is fabric. Can it be cleaned?



Luckily it was the side which is tolex!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wandering around for the past 3 hours waiting for my mechanic to fix an oil leak.


----------



## MFB

Had to put air in the tires yesterday, noticed the pothole I hit last week caused a bubble in my front passenger tire - so it'll be a NTD for me soon


----------



## sleewell

getting pretty frustrated at work right now and i normally love my job. they rolled out a small change to our procedures. my managers trained me on it and i have been doing it correctly. apparently the managers of the sales dept did not train their staff at all. so now every file that i review and approve is not complete because they are leaving it blank so then when they are trying to close the file i am getting tons of high priority emails that they cant close bc of this one section. so i have to drop everything and review the file again even though they should have had it completed before initially sending it to me. just creates way more work and i am getting tons of emails and IM's from processors, managers and sales people. 

pisses me off when other people's laziness gets pushed off as dire urgency on me. train your fucking employees when there are changes that you knew about weeks ago and we wouldn't even be in this mess in the first place.


----------



## nickgray

Thought I'd have a go at replacing a push-pull tone knob with a slightly less dodgy one. Thought I'd be finished in 15-20 minutes. Took me two hours. Why in holy fuck's name solderless connections are not standard? You need the hands of a fucking neurosurgeon to do this shit right. Holy fucking shit. ATX power supplies and motherboards are standardized. Guitar electronics are vastly less complicated. I don't even...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sold my Peters Bodyhammer. Got it all boxed up and mummified in cardboard/bubble wrap. I go to ups to drop it off and it's a tiny high school age girl behind the counter. I make a point of telling her the package is fragile and heavy (it's even labeled as such). She nods, scans the package, and then as soon as I'm about to leave she just drops the box to the ground. And that is precisely why I fucking overpackage any gear I sell. Too many dickheads handling the package (and possibly abusing it) before it reaches its destination


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nickgray said:


> Thought I'd have a go at replacing a push-pull tone knob with a slightly less dodgy one. Thought I'd be finished in 15-20 minutes. Took me two hours. Why in holy fuck's name solderless connections are not standard? You need the hands of a fucking neurosurgeon to do this shit right. Holy fucking shit. ATX power supplies and motherboards are standardized. Guitar electronics are vastly less complicated. I don't even...


The problem is that, for some reason, despite being solderless, EMG insists we need a fucking push pull per pickup. Fuck me, what the hell.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nickgray said:


> Thought I'd have a go at replacing a push-pull tone knob with a slightly less dodgy one. Thought I'd be finished in 15-20 minutes. Took me two hours. Why in holy fuck's name solderless connections are not standard? You need the hands of a fucking neurosurgeon to do this shit right. Holy fucking shit. ATX power supplies and motherboards are standardized. Guitar electronics are vastly less complicated. I don't even...


I'm sure there are purists/elitists who will argue to the death that soldered electronics sound better than solder less systems.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm sure there are purists/elitists who will argue to the death that soldered electronics sound better than solder less systems.



Toan is in the resin core.


----------



## Wucan

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm sure there are purists/elitists who will argue to the death that soldered electronics sound better than solder less systems.



Solder
SOULder
SOULderless
SOULless

"Why do my EMGs sound lifeless" MYSTERY SOLVED


----------



## thebeesknees22

accidentally deleted my OUT's defaults for kontakt. I so hate setting up the routing with this. Not sure if it's a cubase thing that can't recognize changing the outs on the fly or if it's a kontakt issue. But it's annoying.


----------



## TedEH

The Windows Store feels like a mess. Things keep breaking. That's all. Makes me mad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Drove fucking 850 miles today. pulled into my hotel and hit a big ass pothole.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Drove fucking 850 miles today. pulled into my hotel and hit a big ass pothole.


----------



## littlebadboy

Wife made me sleep on the couch for 2 nights!





Why? She wanted to go for a vacation. I just asked if we still had the budget after some house upgrades and getting a new dog.

I don't get it. Women...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Dude didn't ship the body I bought Sunday. Also didn't ship the neck I bought the same day and the electronics will be here tomorrow.


----------



## nightflameauto

We've been fighting our insurance company's incompetence in trying to switch our five year term life (term's almost up) to a twenty year term and they've biffed the fucking ball every god damned step of the way. It's been a month and a half and they still haven't gotten it right. Every day my wife gets "reminder" emails to sign a document that she refused the first time because of how many things they hosed up on the initial draft. She got another yesterday, plus a call to schedule a physical. Apparently that was enough and we had a nice long discussion around 11:30 PM (I wake up at 4 AM most days) last night about exactly what they could do with their stupidity and their inability to follow through on the simplest of tasks.

Which left me full of rage and unable to sleep. So I'm feeling EXTRA feisty today. Hope the boss doesn't decide to pull one of his infamous "you're in charge of this thing I've never told you about" routines on me today. He may lose a limb.


----------



## Ralyks

Got let go from my job. Now that I don't work for them, I can finally say fuck Wells Fargo. Awful company.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh damn, sorry dude  

Hope it brings newer/better opportunities


----------



## nightflameauto

Ralyks said:


> Got let go from my job. Now that I don't work for them, I can finally say fuck Wells Fargo. Awful company.


My wife got the boot from them a few years back. An entire department of dedicated folks, some of them with double digit years in, just "sorry, yer done"d all at once.

And she still rants about what a hell-hole that place was. I directly witnessed some of it as she took me on a company sponsored trip for an award she won. Holy shit, those executives were some of the slimiest motherfuckers I've ever had the misfortune of talking with. God damn. I felt like I needed a shower every time one of them would approach us.

The next job will be better, man. It can't be much worse.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wasn't there a huge scandal with wells creating a shitliad of fake new accounts?


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't there a huge scandal with wells creating a shitliad of fake new accounts?


Yessir, that happened.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wells_Fargo_account_fraud_scandal

Google also provides a lovely trail of destruction from when that story broke.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't there a huge scandal with wells creating a shitliad of fake new accounts?



I started with a CAP account linked to a brokerage with sweep function at First Union. Wachovia bought them and everything moved over, no big deal. 

Well, Wells Fargo bought them, I thought everything moved over, but then I started getting pounded with fees for a few months. My CAP/Brokerage no longer met the minimum account balance of $250,000 or something ridiculous, so I went in to talk to them about moving it to another *type* of account.

Should have been easy. They seemed to lead me to believe that they'd just switch the *type* of account, and everything would be fine. Well, they created *mulitple* new accounts for me, without me authorizing it. I went back up there and raised hell because now I have a whole new account/checks/card number associated with an account that had direct deposit, autodraft, billpay, etc. 

They told me the only way to be in a *free* checking account was to have a savings associated with it, a qualified direct deposit, and it had some weird rule where I had to run the debit card 5 times a month and all of this total bogus bullshit shit going on, so I told them to fuck completely off.


----------



## Ralyks

Yeah, I joined well after the scandal, but there's definitely some shady shit still going on there. Plus, at least in my area, they handled the pandemic badly. Closed all except 3 branches that were like 30 - 45 minutes apart. We were literally telling people except to wait on the drive up line for an hour and a half to two hours just to do a simple teller transaction. Then they way they want to push digital options, like, ok, guess you do want to get rid of branches. It also didn't help that my branch seemed to be one of the strictest branches. We'd borrow people from other branches and they'd point how unaccommodating my branch was compared to their own. It made parenting difficult (I am a full time single dad to my almost 6 year old son) and my family would have to help out more than they should have needed to.

Oh well, I think it will end up for the best. Plus I just recently got my Accounting Associates and Bookkeeper Certificate, and starting my Accounting Bachelors in September. Better things ahead.


----------



## Ralyks

Also, I guess I'm finally watching that episode of Dirty Money now.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ralyks said:


> Also, I guess I'm finally watching that episode of Dirty Money now.


Ha i was just going to recommend that series in whole.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ralyks said:


> Oh well, I think it will end up for the best. Plus I just recently got my Accounting Associates and Bookkeeper Certificate, and starting my Accounting Bachelors in September. Better things ahead.



As someone who works in this field directly with hundreds of employers, there are _*much*_ better things ahead. Keep on keepin' on, dude.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't there a huge scandal with wells creating a shitliad of fake new accounts?


Typo but someone should write The Shitliad.


----------



## LordCashew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Typo but someone should write The Shitliad.


It needs to take place during 2020-21.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordIronSpatula said:


> It needs to take place during 2020-21.


I was gonna say, I think we already lived it. Somebody just needs to compile it into a poem.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sadly Mr Lahey would have been the best guy to write this.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

You ever just have one of those days at work where you find yourself unironically _*very strongly*_ considering just walking away?
Weighing the damage it'll do to your career, job prospects, and pocketbook with the satisfaction of doing it and the positive impact on your mental health from not having to deal with these people anymore and seriously considering it?

Just having a great day. All around. Fantastic time. Only 45 more years till retirement.


----------



## thebeesknees22

we get to retire? lol


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

thebeesknees22 said:


> we get to retire? lol



shshshshhh. I need this. Just let me have it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You don't get to retire; you just become obsolete.


----------



## lurè

You get relic'd


----------



## nightflameauto

I imagine my retirement will be the new guy shoving my corpse out of the cube so he can have a seat.


----------



## Demiurge

Eh, I can see myself as one of those people who manages to get it together enough to afford retirement, only to drop dead the week after leaving the office.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> I imagine my retirement will be the new guy shoving my corpse out of the cube so he can have a seat.


Your corpse will go to Hormel since it's sustainable protein.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Your corpse will go to Hormel since it's sustainable protein.


Sorry, I'm in Harrisburg/Sioux Falls, SD. It'll be Smithfield.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Your corpse will go to Hormel since it's sustainable protein.


I hear people are rioting in the streets over the new green stuff, apparently it's made of plankton


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You think when you die, you go to heaven. You come to us!


----------



## littlebadboy

Because my wife scolded me why the laundry is not done yet when she got home (I don't work in summers).

But, shit...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

littlebadboy said:


> Wife made me sleep on the couch for 2 nights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? She wanted to go for a vacation. I just asked if we still had the budget after some house upgrades and getting a new dog.
> 
> I don't get it. Women...





littlebadboy said:


> Because my wife scolded me why the laundry is not done yet when she got home (I don't work in summers).
> 
> But, shit...



Yeesh.


----------



## Kaura

I've worked for 11 days straight now and I've got at least another 5 to go. I'm not really complaining but it kinda eats my motivation that today our shift supervisor didn't even show up to work so we were basicly un-supervised. Except that my co-worker who has been in the house for less than 2 years (me almost 5 years) apparently got promoted to being a shift supervisor despite not knowing shit. My other co-workers didn't even bother asking her for help because I'm always the one helping them and solving any problems we get and they even said that I should've been the one getting the promotion.

The part that's bugging me is that it doesn't really even bug me so much that I didn't get the promotion. But more I think about it. It kinda does. I'm sick of being the nice guy who basicly runs the shit and don't get any recognition. I wish to say "no more mr nice guy" but it feels so unnatural.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> I've worked for 11 days straight now and I've got at least another 5 to go. I'm not really complaining but it kinda eats my motivation that today our shift supervisor didn't even show up to work so we were basicly un-supervised. Except that my co-worker who has been in the house for less than 2 years (me almost 5 years) apparently got promoted to being a shift supervisor despite not knowing shit. My other co-workers didn't even bother asking her for help because I'm always the one helping them and solving any problems we get and they even said that I should've been the one getting the promotion.
> 
> The part that's bugging me is that it doesn't really even bug me so much that I didn't get the promotion. But more I think about it. It kinda does. I'm sick of being the nice guy who basicly runs the shit and don't get any recognition. I wish to say "no more mr nice guy" but it feels so unnatural.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



Haha, talk about an image speaking more than thousand words... 

But thanks. I hope I can maintain my frustation so the next time I can talk with the higher-ups I can tell them exactly how I feel.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Haha, talk about an image speaking more than thousand words...
> 
> But thanks. I hope I can maintain my frustation so the next time I can talk with the higher-ups I can tell them exactly how I feel.



It always helps to have another job offer on hand before you go do the talk. Otherwise, chances are they'll blow you off. 

Get some leverage first. Sounds kinda crappy I know but that's the world we live in today.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> It always helps to have another job offer on hand before you go do the talk. Otherwise, chances are they'll blow you off.
> 
> Get some leverage first. Sounds kinda crappy I know but that's the world we live in today.



The thing is that I like my job especially since I know how everything works but it sucks that all that know-how goes unnoticed by the higher-ups. And that's what annoys me.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

my power has been out since 6 yesterday, didn't get to play sax since no light or wifi at home, can't shower at home since it's too dark, got 4 hours of sleep and I wanted to be productive and get my hair cut and shit like that today, really enjoy the fact that I got out at 4 yesterday and had the afternoon, have today off, then only have to go in at 4 tomorrow. 

also had a decent sized mental breakdown last night over shit that happened in February 


but I finally feel like a decent guitarist, I was reading charts this morning from my real books and kind of getting changes off sheet music 

and I said fuck it if I'm gonna be a real guitarist I'm gonna not give a fuck what I get so with my cash from deals and a raise at work I snagged a sick Burny LC70RR to drop some fishmans in and play in our second jazz ensemble


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> The thing is that I like my job especially since I know how everything works but it sucks that all that know-how goes unnoticed by the higher-ups. And that's what annoys me.



Oh it gets noticed- trust me. They're just hoping that _you_ don't notice.
It's a sad state but a lot of employers just don't proactively reward solid staff members- and will instead...well, I don't want to say 'exploit them' cause that sounds ridiculous, but that's kinda what it is. They aren't inept, they know you're competent and capable, they're just trying to get away with paying you less because that's more value for them. Completely ignoring the long term perspective of investing in your people. Sadly that philosophy seems to be the exception rather than the norm now. 

I'd definitely have the chat. Once they know they can't 'get away' with it anymore (and they see you're aware of the value of your work / skillset and the fact that it doesn't currently match your wage or title) they have to decide if they want to pay you what you're worth or double down, hope you don't leave, and eat the cost of hiring / training someone if you do. You just, you know, gotta be sure that's the case. 

I been there man, it ain't fun. In my case even after I got the bump it still bugged me because I knew if I didn't push them they would never have given it to me if they could help it. I dunno. Maybe I'm just a glass half empty dude. I do tend to bet on people not acting their best


----------



## p0ke

We had municipality elections here this Sunday, and only roughly 50% of the people voted. Stupid people, why don't you vote


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> We had municipality elections here this Sunday, and only roughly 50% of the people voted. Stupid people, why don't you vote


Voting is meaningless.


----------



## TedEH

It makes for a good joke, but that's how you get a Trump.


----------



## Mathemagician

thebeesknees22 said:


> It always helps to have another job offer on hand before you go do the talk. Otherwise, chances are they'll blow you off.
> 
> Get some leverage first. Sounds kinda crappy I know but that's the world we live in today.



This is the only way to do it. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Oh it gets noticed- trust me. They're just hoping that _you_ don't notice.
> It's a sad state but a lot of employers just don't proactively reward solid staff members- and will instead...well, I don't want to say 'exploit them' cause that sounds ridiculous, but that's kinda what it is. They aren't inept, they know you're competent and capable, they're just trying to get away with paying you less because that's more value for them. Completely ignoring the long term perspective of investing in your people. Sadly that philosophy seems to be the exception rather than the norm now.
> 
> I'd definitely have the chat. Once they know they can't 'get away' with it anymore (and they see you're aware of the value of your work / skillset and the fact that it doesn't currently match your wage or title) they have to decide if they want to pay you what you're worth or double down, hope you don't leave, and eat the cost of hiring / training someone if you do. You just, you know, gotta be sure that's the case.
> 
> I been there man, it ain't fun. In my case even after I got the bump it still bugged me because I knew if I didn't push them they would never have given it to me if they could help it. I dunno. Maybe I'm just a glass half empty dude. I do tend to bet on people not acting their best



It is exploitative. That’s the set up. That’s why you’ll get ignored if you don’t have leverage. Years of outperforming? Nothing. The SECOND I have a much better offer? Complete 180 from telling me I should be thankful, to them hopelessly trying to keep me. 

They won’t pay you unless they have to. You’re not friends. Listen to them and get an outside offer you’re willing to walk for. 

And if you walk? The next guy they hire will start higher than you were asking for.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> It makes for a good joke, but that's how you get a Trump.


Uh huh, because you assume that I'd vote for the democrat offering. A lot of people had to have voted for him. I guess you also think that voting third party s also how you get x, y, and z of terrible politicians.


----------



## TedEH

I made zero assumption about how you'd vote. Not bothering to vote concedes all control to whatever might happen - be that people who vote sarcastically, people who vote against your interests, etc. Every vote you don't bother participating in makes it that tiny fraction easier for the opposite of what you want to happen.

I mean, that's literally how voting works. It's not rocket science. It's far from meaningless - it's literally the process by which you choose your leadership. Being a flawed system doesn't justify a lack of participation.

Carlin may be funny - and his jokes can be pretty on point - I like the guy, and I like the way he thinks - but at the end of the day he's still a comedian, and taking his jokes as serious political advice is dumb.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> I made zero assumption about how you'd vote. Not bothering to vote concedes all control to whatever might happen - be that people who vote sarcastically, people who vote against your interests, etc. Every vote you don't bother participating in makes it that tiny fraction easier for the opposite of what you want to happen.
> 
> I mean, that's literally how voting works. It's not rocket science. It's far from meaningless - it's literally the process by which you choose your leadership. Being a flawed system doesn't justify a lack of participation.
> 
> Carlin may be funny - and his jokes can be pretty on point - I like the guy, and I like the way he thinks - but at the end of the day he's still a comedian, and taking his jokes as serious political advice is dumb.


Every vote I don't bother participating in means I didn't play a hand in a possible scenario wherein some tyrant gets elected and does some heinous shit, like off an entire group of people. Voting, in general, is dumb. It serves zero purpose, and nothing ever gets better. The whole thing is stacked in their favor, and everything is against the voters, who supposedly matter. If it made any difference, they wouldn't you do it.


----------



## TedEH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Every vote I don't bother participating in means I didn't play a hand in a possible scenario wherein some tyrant gets elected and does some heinous shit, like off an entire group of people.


There's some Rush lyrics for this: "If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Yeh, it's some dumb lyrics, but I think it sums it up pretty well. If you actively choose not to vote, you're still participating by conceding your say in the matter. If "some tyrant" got elected and "offed some people", you're not off the hook just because you didn't care enough to bother trying to prevent it. Trump wasn't bad because he was a jackass, he was bad because he represented the huge group of jackasses who _did_ care enough to put someone who represented their interests in a place of power. "Some tyrant" doesn't just happen. Enough people have to want it to happen, and enough people have to not give a shit enough to prevent it.

Edit:
But oh hey this isn't the politics thread, so I'll stop there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> There's some Rush lyrics for this: "If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"
> 
> Yeh, it's some dumb lyrics, but I think it sums it up pretty well. If you actively choose not to vote, you're still participating by conceding your say in the matter. If "some tyrant" got elected and "offed some people", you're not off the hook just because you didn't care enough to bother trying to prevent it. Trump wasn't bad because he was a jackass, he was bad because he represented the huge group of jackasses who _did_ care enough to put someone who represented their interests in a place of power. "Some tyrant" doesn't just happen. Enough people have to want it to happen, and enough people have to not give a shit enough to prevent it.
> 
> Edit:
> But oh hey this isn't the politics thread, so I'll stop there.




Good one Teddy, boy. You're almost as funny as George.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nvm


----------



## thebeesknees22

ah yes.....mmmm.....yes..indeed. The neutrality stance! 

By choosing no sides one is apparently completely innocent!

Very tempting indeed. If only that were reality. 

If you don't like the candidates then going on record as not voting as protest so to speak then that could I suppose be a valid stance. But it's a stance that doesn't present a solution to anything. It's similar to just pouting in a corner. Sure you make it known that you don't like something, but it's not going to change anything either. Plus it doesn't present any opportunities to change anything in the way you want.

Not giving a damn too is fine as well if you're comfy letting others choose for you. Many are, and that is totally fine. Sometimes I think it's better if some people don't vote if they don't know who or what they're voting for. That's part of what's created the cult of politics we have today. 

It's wrong though when people who would vote if they had access choose not to if they feel like it's too difficult. That's where you see the hard push to get everyone to vote. In a lot of minority communities it has been made, and IS being made legitimately harder to vote. So there's a hard push to have everyone vote to give them some encouragement to get out there and do it despite the hardships.

Participation is a good thing for those that want to. 

....but not voting doesn't make one innocent. -_______-


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> ah yes.....mmmm.....yes..indeed. The neutrality stance!
> 
> By choosing no sides one is apparently completely innocent!
> 
> Very tempting indeed. If only that were reality.
> 
> If you don't like the candidates then going on record as not voting as protest so to speak then that could I suppose be a valid stance. But it's a stance that doesn't present a solution to anything. It's similar to just pouting in a corner. Sure you make it known that you don't like something, but it's not going to change anything either. Plus it doesn't present any opportunities to change anything in the way you want.
> 
> Not giving a damn too is fine as well if you're comfy letting others choose for you. Many are, and that is totally fine. Sometimes I think it's better if some people don't vote if they don't know who or what they're voting for. That's part of what's created the cult of politics we have today.
> 
> It's wrong though when people who would vote if they had access choose not to if they feel like it's too difficult. That's where you see the hard push to get everyone to vote. In a lot of minority communities it has been made, and IS being made legitimately harder to vote. So there's a hard push to have everyone vote to give them some encouragement to get out there and do it despite the hardships.
> 
> Participation is a good thing for those that want to.
> 
> ....but not voting doesn't make one innocent. -_______-


It is reality. Enjoy your charade parade of "yay, we have (some very minor) power! We have our say!" Lol. 

Lemme ask: is Nazi Germany Switzerland's fault because they were neutral?


----------



## TedEH

Lets not derail this thread more than we need to. There are other perfectly good threads for that.

In unrelated, more on-topic news:

I got a message a while back from the 'band leader' of sorts of one of the bands I'm in. The guitarist is also a member here, so he knows what's up. The message was, in a nutshell "I want to eventually dissolve this band into a solo project but also keep you guys around to call on as session people as I see fit, without any obligation to go with you in particular, but instead I can just have a rotating door of musicians as is convenient for everyone". There's some layers to it that aren't worth getting into, but it basically amounts to "I want to fire all of you, but I still need you to finish the album and I want you to still play shows if I can't find replacements. Also I still want to make a music video."

All the while, the city has been under stay-at-home orders, and I'm trapped in a whole other province than everyone else, separated by bridges that are being monitored - so there wasn't much conversation past that.

Fast forward to today - another message comes to the group where he has decided to rage quit, described working with us as "pulling teeth" and is bailing on the shared jam room we have with another band, dumping the other band with the obligation to cover the rest of the cost of the room or find another band to share with. (Two members are shared between the groups, myself being one of them.)

Like, I expected things to dissolve, since that was already the plan. What I don't get is why the sudden rage. I mean, when you tell people you're basically firing them, is that supposed to boost interest and morale? What exactly did he think was going to happen?

Feels like those cases where a girlfriend threatens to leave you, so you show them the door, and they just get more pissed 'cause you were "supposed to chase after them". No thanks. The drama is dumb.


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol It's not their fault as a swiss person couldn't vote in Germany so that argument isn't valid, but to your point they weren't innocent.

When you know something is innately wrong and evil going on and you choose to not even speak against it when it's happening. That is wrong. 

They did have financial dealings with both sides. They aided both sides. They were a bank haven for nazi's afterall. 

No one is innocent whether you choose to make a choice on paper or not. That's essentially what @TedEH was getting at. 

But you seem to be quite upset at it all so maybe you need an internet break if this is making you angry lol


----------



## TedEH

I guess this is arguably the right thread to be angry in.

But lets be less angry at voting and more angry at overly-dramatic bandmates.


----------



## thebeesknees22

hahaha Touche! That is true. It is a mad thread haha


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Thunderstorm came through and wrecked some stuff around the house. Killed one of my Wi-Fi routers and blew out my new porch light. And I think it may have fried my network card in my pc. Looks like I'll be making an unplanned trip into town tonight.

Edit: Found an old USB Wi-Fi adapter in a e-junk box and have my main pc back up on the net. I really need to replace the thing anyway so I might just look at a cheap prebuilt.


----------



## p0ke

Carrion Rocket said:


> Thunderstorm came through and wrecked some stuff around the house. Killed one of my Wi-Fi routers and blew out my new porch light. And I think it may have fried my network card in my pc.



That happened to my Xbox once when I still lived with my mom. I had disconnected everything except the phone line, and of course that's where the lightning struck. It went through the phone line to the dsl router/modem -> main router -> xbox. The main router didn't break, and no other computers (or their network cards) broke, but for whatever reason the dsl router and the NIC in the Xbox blew up. Xbox still worked after that, but without network connectivity. And you can probably guess whether that's a part that's swappable.

Those things used to happen a lot too, I don't even wanna count how many DSL routers we went through back when I lived there.

Oh and regarding the voting thing: Yeah, I guess people don't vote because they think it's meaningless. But the truth is, it's not: half the city council here changed thanks to the election, and it could've changed even more if the remaining 45% or so had also voted. For example the person my wife voted for got elected.

I'm not gonna argue about whether that change is gonna make any concrete difference though 

Actually I'm mostly mad at those who complain that the wrong people got elected, and then more often than not it turns out they didn't vote at all themselves.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Almost got sideswiped by a fucking octogenarian in a sprinter van near san bernardino, and then my brake line failed in the middle of the desert. I had to limp into a town with only my e brake. Pretty sure my brake pads and front rotors are fucked too. I did hit a giant ass rock on mt Rainier but it must have been a super slow leak if that's what caused it. FML


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Almost got sideswiped by a fucking octogenarian in a sprinter van near san bernardino, and then my brake line failed in the middle of the desert. I had to limp into a town with only my e brake. Pretty sure my brake pads and front rotors are fucked too. I did hit a giant ass rock on mt Rainier but it must have been a super slow leak if that's what caused it. FML


Fuckin hot too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Fuckin hot too.


yeah that was a given lol. It was like 105 earlier today


----------



## MFB

I tore up my knee last Friday playing softball in our work/building adult league (no drinking for me, just uncoordinated sadly), and after going to Urgentcare last night since it still wasn't scabbing, turns out I was over-moisturizing/cleaning it so I was preventing it from healing by trying to just keep it moving. It's about a 3.5"x3.5" gash thats just below the joint, so it's not getting too stretched between standing/sitting, but the fact that I have to just let it dry out and be constantly exposed which feels awful is quite annoying.

I thought it was infected since it hadn't started closing, but now it at least looks better, but I still can't run at the gym for probably 2 weeks which is bullshit since i just got back to 4 mile runs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I tore up my knee last Friday playing softball in our work/building adult league (no drinking for me, just uncoordinated sadly), and after going to Urgentcare last night since it still wasn't scabbing, turns out I was over-moisturizing/cleaning it so I was preventing it from healing by trying to just keep it moving. It's about a 3.5"x3.5" gash thats just below the joint, so it's not getting too stretched between standing/sitting, but the fact that I have to just let it dry out and be constantly exposed which feels awful is quite annoying.
> 
> I thought it was infected since it hadn't started closing, but now it at least looks better, but I still can't run at the gym for probably 2 weeks which is bullshit since i just got back to 4 mile runs.


Well, that was better than the other options.


----------



## MFB

But if I lost it I could get one of those sweet blade legs!


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> Almost got sideswiped by a fucking octogenarian in a sprinter van near san bernardino, and then my brake line failed in the middle of the desert. I had to limp into a town with only my e brake. Pretty sure my brake pads and front rotors are fucked too. I did hit a giant ass rock on mt Rainier but it must have been a super slow leak if that's what caused it. FML



Brutal. I once had my brakes fail in a five-story parking structure at school. Luckily, I'm a workaholic and didn't leave my practice room until 10:30, so there wasn't any traffic inside. Between riding the surprisingly ineffective e-brake and madly downshifting/clutching in and out of first, I was able to make it to the bottom without hitting any parked cars. It was a good thing I didn't need to stop, because I couldn't. The grades were too steep.

Turns out a seal in my brake booster had failed. Of course it couldn't have gone when I was parked somewhere normal...


----------



## Mathemagician

LordIronSpatula said:


> Brutal. I once had my brakes fail in a five-story parking structure at school. Luckily, I'm a workaholic and didn't leave my practice room until 10:30, so there wasn't any traffic inside. Between riding the surprisingly ineffective e-brake and madly downshifting/clutching in and out of first, I was able to make it to the bottom without hitting any parked cars. It was a good thing I didn't need to stop, because I couldn't. The grades were too steep.
> 
> Turns out a seal in my brake booster had failed. Of course it couldn't have gone when I was parked somewhere normal...



And that’s the story of when Spatula became a morning person to arrive 1.5hrs early and park on the ground floor forever.


----------



## LordCashew

Mathemagician said:


> And that’s the story of when Spatula became a morning person to arrive 1.5hrs early and park on the ground floor forever.


You're not far off, actually. Once my class schedule allowed, I started arriving between 10:57-10:59 so I could snag one of the carpool spots on the ground floor that opened to everyone at 11.


----------



## John

Buying/selling/trading over the internet, whether it's on forums like these, or though other FB groups, has gotten more annoying than I remember.
There's certainly a lot more whining about price, and there' a lot more wasting other peoples' time with a lot more speaking only to be heard. ie- some unsolicited opinions, some "don't buy this, buy this instead" tripe, tl;dr testimonials that are irrelevant, and so much more. FFS, there was even some crazed, creepy older person was beating off to an Ibanez I was selling awhile back along with some delusional dork near my locality who kept trying to accuse other musicians of theft when they posted their stuff for sale. It was weird, to say the least.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I'm mad at the insane hot weather, up yours sun, I'm glad you are dying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm really not digging this record breaking heat in Washington. This shit is awful. Arizona, Texas, you can have your weather back.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I looked up the temp in BC the last couple of days and it's absolutely fucking bonkers. Hope y'all are staying cool indoors and nobody's AC breaks down.


----------



## MFB

Lost roughly 2 hours worth of work in a Revit model because no one turned off duct calculations on any of the MEP systems; so my local model couldn't save, or sync back to the central model for an hour, and I hadn't saved for like an hour before that kicked in. These changes were supposed to be issued today so I had to call the architect and explain what happened, and now I'll lose my Friday before a long weekend to either finish it, or part of my long weekend issuing it if I knock off now.


----------



## BlackMastodon

New payroll went into effect on my last paycheck, so now the CRA gets first dibs on the taxes from my paycheck when I'm working from home instead if the IRS. $525 less than previous paycheques, over $1k/month. And that's USD. 

Guess I'm done working from home.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> New payroll went into effect on my last paycheck, so now the CRA gets first dibs on the taxes from my paycheck when I'm working from home instead if the IRS. $525 less than previous paycheques, over $1k/month. And that's USD.
> 
> Guess I'm done working from home.


That's absurd.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Part of that may be the CPP (or whatever retirement thing called... I forget). If it's just now starting on the Canadian side, they're probably taking that out and it's a good chunk. Once you max it out though they stop taking it out. I think it usually takes around 4-5 months to hit the limit. I generally lose around $430ish a pay period (biweekly), on that until it maxes out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's absurd.


Pretty much what I ought when I saw that. 


thebeesknees22 said:


> Part of that may be the CPP (or whatever retirement thing called... I forget). If it's just now starting on the Canadian side, they're probably taking that out and it's a good chunk. Once you max it out though they stop taking it out. I think it usually takes around 4-5 months to hit the limit. I generally lose around $430ish a pay period (biweekly), on that until it maxes out.


I'm not sure yet on where the difference comes from, I'll be meeting with the firm that got hired on by the company's HR division to oversee the change and ask them some more questions. 

Unfortunately at this point I can't really afford to be losing $1k per month when my partner and I meticulously planned out our budget for her to go back to school and still be able to afford our new house.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Pretty much what I ought when I saw that.
> 
> I'm not sure yet on where the difference comes from, I'll be meeting with the firm that got hired on by the company's HR division to oversee the change and ask them some more questions.
> 
> Unfortunately at this point I can't really afford to be losing $1k per month when my partner and I meticulously planned out our budget for her to go back to school and still be able to afford our new house.


Taking out 1k just for working at home is fucking dumb.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Unfortunately at this point I can't really afford to be losing $1k per month when my partner and I meticulously planned out our budget for her to go back to school and still be able to afford our new house.



yeah no kidding. that's brutal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm sick of dipshits trying to whine to me about the price of my gear that I'm selling (when most of it is pickups under 100$ lmao). Yeah, no, that's not how this works. If you don't like the price then fuck off.


----------



## c7spheres

Sick of MF'in a-hole neighbors and dozen's of others in my neighborhood being careless lighting off illegal fireworks and firing guns into the air. This is AZ. It's a tinder box. Fucker's have professional grade fireworks from Mexico lighting them off in their backyards, people's bushes and trees catching fire, sparks raining down on my house. This happens every holiday. It's a miracle my house hasn't burnt down here.
- My cat was so scared he started shaking, moaning, and throwing up all over the house. I couldn't calm him down all night.

- I call the cops and they don't give a shit. They literally hang up on me every time I call. Then I go on to read that city council has demanded strict enforcement, but the police commissioner and the mayor have publicly said that it's just to hard to enforce so they're sticking to DUI enforcemnt, where the money's at.

- I tell my neighbors over the fence and across the street to stop, it's illegal, my cat, the cops are coming etc. They don't stop or care. When I physically go over there I get a gun pointed at me and threatened by a drunk guy. I call the cops about that and they don't come or give shit either and hang up on me. 911 puts you on infinite hold too. They literally never answered for over 20min. So me getting threatened at gunpoint isn't important enough for one of these cops to come out and even take a report? Why don't you send the one sitting at the Mormon church doing nothing over here? Maybe he could do his job or something?

- This system is a fucking joke. I'm so sick of this corrupt piece of shit place. Time to start looking for a new place. It's been going on for years like this and I've had it. It's just getting worse every holiday.

- So to sum it up. All these so called partriotic Americant's can't even obey basic public saftey laws, traffic laws etc, The cops don't give shit and violate their oath to serve and protect and the mayor don't give a shit either. It's all about the DUI money. Hypocrites.
- So me and my family's physical safety and the safety of our property is an acceptable risk to them so they can generate revenue and have a good time? - This has beeen going on for years and they flat out refuse to do anything about it. If you finally get to bring it to attention it's quite a nice coincidence how you get pulled over for no reason after that. Fuck these people. Something's gonna happen and I don't wanna be around for it when it does. I don't want to own a gun, but now I'm thinking about it. In theory I'm supposed to have right's, but in reality, America hasn't existed since before I was even born. Every single time I need the law, a cop or anything that resembles rights and America to be there for me it never is or has been. This bullshit concept of America is just a charade for the corrupt to thrive.
- Happy corrupt America day! Fuck this fucking country. What a fucking joke and waste of lives. It's always the people that are looked at as patriotic "good" American's that don't give a shit about it at all or obey even basic laws. Police, Military, etc. Fucking hypoocrites. They're all the fucking same. At least out here they are. Don't even get me started on the illegals and the problems they bring.

- And it gets to all happen again tonight and the next day until they run out of fireworks and bullets!

TLDR; fuck Arizona. At least the area I'm in. It's corrupt, lazy criminal cops, gov't, and citizens. I'm done. I'm moving to a better neighborhood. A rich person neighborhood where America still exists, even if I have to live in my car.

- I'll probably regret typing this later. Right now I'm freakin pissed. Sorry for bringin everyone down. I just have to get it out there. Oh, btw, I'm a "white priveleged" middle aged white guy too. They don't care about your race people. It's about money.


----------



## thebeesknees22

It's pretty damn dumb and crazy to be shooting off fireworks in the middle of a drought + a massive heatwave.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> Sick of MF'in a-hole neighbors and dozen's of others in my neighborhood being careless lighting off illegal fireworks and firing guns into the air. This is AZ. It's a tinder box. Fucker's have professional grade fireworks from Mexico lighting them off in their backyards, people's bushes and trees catching fire, sparks raining down on my house. This happens every holiday. It's a miracle my house hasn't burnt down here.
> - My cat was so scared he started shaking, moaning, and throwing up all over the house. I couldn't calm him down all night.
> 
> - I call the cops and they don't give a shit. They literally hang up on me every time I call. Then I go on to read that city council has demanded strict enforcement, but the police commissioner and the mayor have publicly said that it's just to hard to enforce so they're sticking to DUI enforcemnt, where the money's at.
> 
> - I tell my neighbors over the fence and across the street to stop, it's illegal, my cat, the cops are coming etc. They don't stop or care. When I physically go over there I get a gun pointed at me and threatened by a drunk guy. I call the cops about that and they don't come or give shit either and hang up on me. 911 puts you on infinite hold too. They literally never answered for over 20min. So me getting threatened at gunpoint isn't important enough for one of these cops to come out and even take a report? Why don't you send the one sitting at the Mormon church doing nothing over here? Maybe he could do his job or something?
> 
> - This system is a fucking joke. I'm so sick of this corrupt piece of shit place. Time to start looking for a new place. It's been going on for years like this and I've had it. It's just getting worse every holiday.
> 
> - So to sum it up. All these so called partriotic Americant's can't even obey basic public saftey laws, traffic laws etc, The cops don't give shit and violate their oath to serve and protect and the mayor don't give a shit either. It's all about the DUI money. Hypocrites.
> - So me and my family's physical safety and the safety of our property is an acceptable risk to them so they can generate revenue and have a good time? - This has beeen going on for years and they flat out refuse to do anything about it. If you finally get to bring it to attention it's quite a nice coincidence how you get pulled over for no reason after that. Fuck these people. Something's gonna happen and I don't wanna be around for it when it does. I don't want to own a gun, but now I'm thinking about it. In theory I'm supposed to have right's, but in reality, America hasn't existed since before I was even born. Every single time I need the law, a cop or anything that resembles rights and America to be there for me it never is or has been. This bullshit concept of America is just a charade for the corrupt to thrive.
> - Happy corrupt America day! Fuck this fucking country. What a fucking joke and waste of lives. It's always the people that are looked at as patriotic "good" American's that don't give a shit about it at all or obey even basic laws. Police, Military, etc. Fucking hypoocrites. They're all the fucking same. At least out here they are. Don't even get me started on the illegals and the problems they bring.
> 
> - And it gets to all happen again tonight and the next day until they run out of fireworks and bullets!
> 
> TLDR; fuck Arizona. At least the area I'm in. It's corrupt, lazy criminal cops, gov't, and citizens. I'm done. I'm moving to a better neighborhood. A rich person neighborhood where America still exists, even if I have to live in my car.
> 
> - I'll probably regret typing this later. Right now I'm freakin pissed. Sorry for bringin everyone down. I just have to get it out there. Oh, btw, I'm a "white priveleged" middle aged white guy too. They don't care about your race people. It's about money.


You think maybe this shit might change if say a shellshocked vet goes Rambo on some of these morons? I get it: it's the fourth, and any day for some people, even at the most vaguest notion it is a "holiday," is enough for some to get drunk and do dumb shit. Hell, I've asked people why they had two (2) full carts of beer (30 packs, 18 pack tall cans, 6 pack bottles of mostly weird hipster shit, etc.), and the response I got was, "oh, it is little Timmy's birthday..." "Uh, so how old is Timmy going to be for his first beer?" "Huh? No man, the beer is for us!" Ummm, cool? Never too young for Timmy to find out his family are a bunch of mouth breathing idiots, I guess. 

Anyways, back to the fourth: I get it, set off fireworks, etc., but do you have to do it for 3-4 hours (which is how long it went on last night)? Then there is a bunch of garbage all over the streets, on the sidewalks. It looks like a pig sty and it is embarrassing. I especially love when it is midnight, because then they add in gun fire like they are Yosemite Sam or something. Apparently gravity doesn't apply to bullets on the fourth or something. 

I'm not saying "don't set off fireworks" at all. I'm just saying "can we maybe truncate this to an hour or so? Do we REALLY need to have the guns going off as well?" I love playing this game every year around July 4th. It's called fireworks or gunshots? and it is fun for the whole family. I mean, some of these people buy like $300 of cheap, poorly QC'd fireworks and set them off all goddamn night. Makes me wish some of these assholes would have to go to work and explain to their boss why they can't type anymore for their job because they have 3 less fingers.

An hour or two? Whatever. Seriously, 3-4 hours is really pushing it, folks. Could we possibly, I don't know, maybe clean up our stuff when we're done?

To be clear, I'm not anti-America, against having a good time, or even setting off some fireworks. Perhaps, though -- and this is just a thought -- you might not set them off constantly for 4 hours around dead, dry grass or fields, so that people around you don't end up having their homes burn down, or animals burned alive. 

I'm sure that is asking a lot from people who see every minor occasion in their lives as a reason to "celebrate," regardless of what background or country they are from, and I find them to be rather insufferable.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You think maybe this shit might change if say a shellshocked vet goes Rambo on some of these morons? I get it: it's the fourth, and any day for some people, even at the most vaguest notion it is a "holiday," is enough for some to get drunk and do dumb shit. Hell, I've asked people why they had two (2) full carts of beer (30 packs, 18 pack tall cans, 6 pack bottles of mostly weird hipster shit, etc.), and the response I got was, "oh, it is little Timmy's birthday..." "Uh, so how old is Timmy going to be for his first beer?" "Huh? No man, the beer is for us!" Ummm, cool? Never too young for Timmy to find out his family are a bunch of mouth breathing idiots, I guess.
> 
> Anyways, back to the fourth: I get it, set off fireworks, etc., but do you have to do it for 3-4 hours (which is how long it went on last night)? Then there is a bunch of garbage all over the streets, on the sidewalks. It looks like a pig sty and it is embarrassing. I especially love when it is midnight, because then they add in gun fire like they are Yosemite Sam or something. Apparently gravity doesn't apply to bullets on the fourth or something.
> 
> I'm not saying "don't set off fireworks" at all. I'm just saying "can we maybe truncate this to an hour or so? Do we REALLY need to have the guns going off as well?" I love playing this game every year around July 4th. It's called fireworks or gunshots? and it is fun for the whole family. I mean, some of these people buy like $300 of cheap, poorly QC'd fireworks and set them off all goddamn night. Makes me wish some of these assholes would have to go to work and explain to their boss why they can't type anymore for their job because they have 3 less fingers.
> 
> An hour or two? Whatever. Seriously, 3-4 hours is really pushing it, folks. Could we possibly, I don't know, maybe clean up our stuff when we're done?
> 
> To be clear, I'm not anti-America, against having a good time, or even setting off some fireworks. Perhaps, though -- and this is just a thought -- you might not set them off constantly for 4 hours around dead, dry grass or fields, so that people around you don't end up having their homes burn down, or animals burned alive.
> 
> I'm sure that is asking a lot from people who see every minor occasion in their lives as a reason to "celebrate," regardless of what background or country they are from, and I find them to be rather insufferable.




I totally agree with you man. I'm not anti-American. I'm mostly pissed that there's laws in place and they (cops and mayor) absolutely publicly refuse to do anything about it, even with city council trying to get enforcement enhanced/done.

I'm still really jarred by getting threatened by a gun and cops refusing to do anything about it and hagning up on me. I mean what's the point of them even existsing if they don't care that people are getting threatened by drunks with guns? 

Fireworks here in Arizona are extremely limited to when and what they can sell and when and what can be lit off. Anything that flys, goes boom or whistles is illegal. That's pretty much al people have here are illegal Mexican fireworks. 5 round mortars. Pro grade stuff, being fired off in neighborhoods with dried out trees and bushes. We're in a drought and just got over a week of 115-125 temps. 
- The city doens't allow anyone to fire them off in parks (big open places), so everyone does it illegally in their neighborhoods. 

- I've sent letters, talked to neighbors and called cops for years and literally nobody cares. It's the wild west. The most that ever happened was New Years Eve a ghetto bird came and yelled from a bullhorn for the neighborhood to stop. It stopped for about 10 min then everyone started again all night long. Yep, same as in your area. All night long, hours on end. 

- I'm all for partys and good times etc but not for stupid inconsiderate dangerouse a-holes that could literally get me or somene killed. Every holiday it seems like some little kid dies from a stray gun fire or something. It's the fact that nobody cares that's the icing on the cake.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> I totally agree with you man. I'm not anti-American. I'm mostly pissed that there's laws in place and they (cops and mayor) absolutely publicly refuse to do anything about it, even with city council trying to get enforcement enhanced/done.


Yeah, it pisses me off when morons don't follow the laws, either. Reminds me of Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski: "Has the whole world gone _CRAZY_? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules? _*MARK IT ZERO!"*_


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@c7spheres - Same here on some of what you've mentioned. Hope your kitty is okay. Ours doesn't like the loud 'booms' either. Unfortunately people's ignorance and indiscretion seems to only get worse each year. This was the first July 4th in several years that my wife wasn't working but we decided to just stay home rather than brave the idiotic mob. I also wanted to be home for any arrant neighborhood fireworks that might come down in the yard or on our roof. 

And I'd say that's unfortunate but it's really not because I honestly have seen enough of the same-ol hick town fireworks celebrations in my lifetime. I'm pretty much over it all at this point. Kinda sad how exciting certain things are when you're young but how much those same things lose their luster over time. 

So I know you were just venting but Imma say it anyway... Please don't buy a firearm for circumstances like what you described. Let the knuckle-dragging patriots be and just be thankful that you're not one of them. I know it's frustrating... infuriating at times, but when you go up against that mentality, it'll likely only make a bad situation worse. It's truly a shame that we live in a world where we continue to push new legislation yet often don't even have the means or the motivation to enforce laws that already exist. 

I realize I'm not saying anything you don't already know... just my way of throwing you a virtual pat on the back, I guess.


----------



## BlackMastodon

c7spheres said:


> Sick of MF'in a-hole neighbors and dozen's of others in my neighborhood being careless lighting off illegal fireworks and firing guns into the air. This is AZ. It's a tinder box. Fucker's have professional grade fireworks from Mexico lighting them off in their backyards, people's bushes and trees catching fire, sparks raining down on my house. This happens every holiday. It's a miracle my house hasn't burnt down here.
> - My cat was so scared he started shaking, moaning, and throwing up all over the house. I couldn't calm him down all night.
> 
> - I call the cops and they don't give a shit. They literally hang up on me every time I call. Then I go on to read that city council has demanded strict enforcement, but the police commissioner and the mayor have publicly said that it's just to hard to enforce so they're sticking to DUI enforcemnt, where the money's at.
> 
> - I tell my neighbors over the fence and across the street to stop, it's illegal, my cat, the cops are coming etc. They don't stop or care. When I physically go over there I get a gun pointed at me and threatened by a drunk guy. I call the cops about that and they don't come or give shit either and hang up on me. 911 puts you on infinite hold too. They literally never answered for over 20min. So me getting threatened at gunpoint isn't important enough for one of these cops to come out and even take a report? Why don't you send the one sitting at the Mormon church doing nothing over here? Maybe he could do his job or something?
> 
> - This system is a fucking joke. I'm so sick of this corrupt piece of shit place. Time to start looking for a new place. It's been going on for years like this and I've had it. It's just getting worse every holiday.
> 
> - So to sum it up. All these so called partriotic Americant's can't even obey basic public saftey laws, traffic laws etc, The cops don't give shit and violate their oath to serve and protect and the mayor don't give a shit either. It's all about the DUI money. Hypocrites.
> - So me and my family's physical safety and the safety of our property is an acceptable risk to them so they can generate revenue and have a good time? - This has beeen going on for years and they flat out refuse to do anything about it. If you finally get to bring it to attention it's quite a nice coincidence how you get pulled over for no reason after that. Fuck these people. Something's gonna happen and I don't wanna be around for it when it does. I don't want to own a gun, but now I'm thinking about it. In theory I'm supposed to have right's, but in reality, America hasn't existed since before I was even born. Every single time I need the law, a cop or anything that resembles rights and America to be there for me it never is or has been. This bullshit concept of America is just a charade for the corrupt to thrive.
> - Happy corrupt America day! Fuck this fucking country. What a fucking joke and waste of lives. It's always the people that are looked at as patriotic "good" American's that don't give a shit about it at all or obey even basic laws. Police, Military, etc. Fucking hypoocrites. They're all the fucking same. At least out here they are. Don't even get me started on the illegals and the problems they bring.
> 
> - And it gets to all happen again tonight and the next day until they run out of fireworks and bullets!
> 
> TLDR; fuck Arizona. At least the area I'm in. It's corrupt, lazy criminal cops, gov't, and citizens. I'm done. I'm moving to a better neighborhood. A rich person neighborhood where America still exists, even if I have to live in my car.
> 
> - I'll probably regret typing this later. Right now I'm freakin pissed. Sorry for bringin everyone down. I just have to get it out there. Oh, btw, I'm a "white priveleged" middle aged white guy too. They don't care about your race people. It's about money.


Come to Canada. 

I could hear fireworks from Detroit for hours from my house and that's like, I dunno 5 miles away? And that's assuming they're setting them off in downtown Detroit. At least my cats were the normal amount of freaked out about the new place. 

I feel terrible for Americans with pets every year when the 4th rolls around. And vets with PTSD for that matter. But hey, 'Murica.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, it pisses me off when morons don't follow the laws, either. Reminds me of Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski: "Has the whole world gone _CRAZY_? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules? _*MARK IT ZERO!"*_



I love that movie. I gota watch that again, right after my Revenge of the Nerds marthon! Apparently revenge of the nerds 4 came out in the 90's and I never heard about it. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> @c7spheres - Same here on some of what you've mentioned. Hope your kitty is okay. Ours doesn't like the loud 'booms' either. Unfortunately people's ignorance and indiscretion seems to only get worse each year. This was the first July 4th in several years that my wife wasn't working but we decided to just stay home rather than brave the idiotic mob. I also wanted to be home for any arrant neighborhood fireworks that might come down in the yard or on our roof.
> 
> And I'd say that's unfortunate but it's really not because I honestly have seen enough of the same-ol hick town fireworks celebrations in my lifetime. I'm pretty much over it all at this point. Kinda sad how exciting certain things are when you're young but how much those same things lose their luster over time.
> 
> So I know you were just venting but Imma say it anyway... Please don't buy a firearm for circumstances like what you described. Let the knuckle-dragging patriots be and just be thankful that you're not one of them. I know it's frustrating... infuriating at times, but when you go up against that mentality, it'll likely only make a bad situation worse. It's truly a shame that we live in a world where we continue to push new legislation yet often don't even have the means or the motivation to enforce laws that already exist.
> 
> I realize I'm not saying anything you don't already know... just my way of throwing you a virtual pat on the back, I guess.


 
Thanks. I really appreaciate it. I'm not gonna buy a gun or anything, but it seems like I need something to protect myself when stuff hits the fan. These seem like the people that would basically just bust down my door and take what they want if we get to another supply shortage or something. The neighborhood has changed, that's for sure. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Come to Canada.
> 
> I could hear fireworks from Detroit for hours from my house and that's like, I dunno 5 miles away? And that's assuming they're setting them off in downtown Detroit. At least my cats were the normal amount of freaked out about the new place.



Canada seems real nice, tbh. I need to visit there. Super cold for my blood, but I lived in Ohio for a few years off Lake Erie so I got a general idea of it at least. I feel terrible for Americans with pets every year when the 4th rolls around. And vets with PTSD for that matter. But hey, 'Murica.


---

I really appreciate you guys and your kind words and advise. I really appreciate it. I'm not gonna buy a gun or do anything stupid. I'm just gonna ignore them and try to protect my house. It's all gonna start again here in a few hours probably so I'm just gonna prepare. I'll call the cops again when they start and see what happens. I normally don't care about this stuff. It's just the level of careless stupidity. I mean, they're risking their own property and familys too. Who fires a 5 round mortar through a giant dried out dead tree all night long? These people. That's who. 
- What's even dumber is the cops will come in a heartbeat if you call about a party or band situation that's to loud (that's what I gotta call about to get them to come out).. Out here first offense is $500 per person on the premisis! Second is $1000 and third is $5000! They respond to anything that creates revenue and prisoners. They don't come out for dying neglected animals locked in the heat in backyards barking for hours on end, because that's not noise, apparently. They don't come out unless someone is physically injured (that's literally what they said). I got my game plan. Hose down my house when they start and call the cops for exceesive party noise when they start with the fireworks. Thanks guys!


----------



## c7spheres

Wierd, just noticed somehow my words got mixed into the same sentence as your words . Now I sound weirder than I am! To be accurate; 
- I said this: Canada seems real nice, tbh. I need to visit there. Super cold for my blood, but I lived in Ohio for a few years off Lake Erie so I got a general idea of it at least.
- Not this: I feel terrible for Americans with pets every year when the 4th rolls around. And vets with PTSD for that matter. But hey, 'Murica. 
- Though I still agree with what you said. I gotta pay closer attention to how I format the type. I'll spare everyone a Team America reference : ) 

- To be serious though, vets with Ptsd must have it unbearable at times. I feel for them. Maybe I can remind my neighbors there's potentially vets with ptsd and also elderly people as well. Maybe they'll respond to that. Nah, I can't be interacting with them anymore. Maybe I'll remind the cops of it before they hang up on me again. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best tonight. They're gonna start soon so I'm out of here for now. Thanks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> - To be serious though, vets with Ptsd must have it unbearable at times. I feel for them. Maybe I can remind my neighbors there's potentially vets with ptsd and also elderly people as well. Maybe they'll respond to that. Nah, I can't be interacting with them anymore. Maybe I'll remind the cops of it before they hang up on me again. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best tonight. They're gonna start soon so I'm out of here for now. Thanks.


Take your amp outside around 5am after the next holiday drunkfest, and open up the volume knob. Lots of feedback and harmonics ought to truly do the trick.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Take your amp outside around 5am after the next holiday drunkfest, and open up the volume knob. Lots of feedback and harmonics ought to truly do the trick.



Bonus version: play only the national anthem, but never play it entirely correct.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Bonus version: play only the national anthem, but never play it entirely correct.


Keep trying to play it, very and over, and keep fucking up and restarting on the same note. Hit that note, but instead of whatever the note is, play a half step higher.


----------



## MFB

Bingo


----------



## nightflameauto

July 5th in my neighborhood is considered musician's revenge day due to the morons keeping us up all night on the 4th attempting to keep our pets from crawling out of their skin. And any motherfucker dumb enough to come tell me to turn down at 9 AM on the fifth after keeping me up all night because THEY stayed up all night shooting fireworks gets full volume with their face inches from the speaker. Fuck them sideways.

I hate being an asshole to my neighbors. But I've taken a pass for myself on July 5th for several years now. Those jackasses have it coming.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Had an artist bail during delivery time. It's the first time I've had that happen this close to delivery. like...ever. It's basically unfathomable in this industry. It just doesn't happen.

Hello blacklist. You are welcome sir. Thank you, don't come back please.

The dude only had 3 weeks left on his contract. He said he'd finish, then afterwards made it 2 weeks. Then suddenly he's out sick on his last week. 

-______-

How convenient. Looks like I'll be doing 16hr days to pick up the pieces now...


----------



## nightflameauto

I run a web server for our dealer network to place orders and track their sales and all that fun garbage. Our backend system connection is vital to this for their reports and tracking when orders get acknowledged, built, and shipped. That connection is flaky as fucking fuck since we moved hosts. So, after a month of fighting every support system possible, I have, in my hands, incontrovertible proof from IBM that the TCP reset causing the problem comes from our new host. I also have, in my hands, incontrovertible proof from our new host service that the TCP reset causing the problem comes directly for our internal system.

And nary the twain shall meet.

The firewalls report nothing unusual. The VPN reports nothing unusual. Each box tattles on the other for being a doody head with full tcp dumps and wireshark captures. Meantime, I've got angry customers AND angry management wondering why I can't handle a simple host change that should have been a couple hours of copying configs, files and databases and then smooth sailing.

Torn between being mad and just flat out giving up. WTF?


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> I run a web server for our dealer network to place orders and track their sales and all that fun garbage. Our backend system connection is vital to this for their reports and tracking when orders get acknowledged, built, and shipped. That connection is flaky as fucking fuck since we moved hosts. So, after a month of fighting every support system possible, I have, in my hands, incontrovertible proof from IBM that the TCP reset causing the problem comes from our new host. I also have, in my hands, incontrovertible proof from our new host service that the TCP reset causing the problem comes directly for our internal system.
> 
> And nary the twain shall meet.
> 
> The firewalls report nothing unusual. The VPN reports nothing unusual. Each box tattles on the other for being a doody head with full tcp dumps and wireshark captures. Meantime, I've got angry customers AND angry management wondering why I can't handle a simple host change that should have been a couple hours of copying configs, files and databases and then smooth sailing.
> 
> Torn between being mad and just flat out giving up. WTF?



Make a new tunnel from scratch. Can't hurt.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Make a new tunnel from scratch. Can't hurt.


Been there, done that. 

I've jumped through every networking hoop I can imagine. And the results are always the same. TCP resets on ODBC connections on the second query per script. UNLESS you set a six second sleep/pause before the second query, then you can run fifty queries and it's fine. So it's super easy to troubleshoot too.

And of course, "we don't support that" has been uttered by every single vendor in the chain. As much as I hated our old hosts, at least we could keep the TCP connections open.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Take your amp outside around 5am after the next holiday drunkfest, and open up the volume knob. Lots of feedback and harmonics ought to truly do the trick.





MFB said:


> Bonus version: play only the national anthem, but never play it entirely correct.



- I like the way you guys think! Great idea, but I'm a little worried once they find out what's in my house they'll rob me. Bunch a meth heads have moved into this neighborhood. I'm gonna slowly start looking around for a new place. A place with smart people 

- Last night wasn't bad, thankfully. Only a dozen big booms and my cat seems better now. Until next holiday that is.

- A couple people did get their houses caught on fire apparently. These horder people in Mesa totalled their house because they discarded hot shells in their trash in their house? I swear, when I see this I just think they did it on purpose to try an get inurance money or something. People just keep getting stupider. I wonder if they tried to put it out with Gatorade, because the electrolytes. I really want to feel bad for these people but it's hard to feel bad for criminal careless dumbasses that take stupid to the next level.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> - I like the way you guys think! Great idea, but I'm a little worried once they find out what's in my house they'll rob me. Bunch a meth heads have moved into this neighborhood. I'm gonna slowly start looking around for a new place. A place with smart people
> 
> - Last night wasn't bad, thankfully. Only a dozen big booms and my cat seems better now. Until next holiday that is.
> 
> - A couple people did get their houses caught on fire apparently. These horder people in Mesa totalled their house because they discarded hot shells in their trash in their house? I swear, when I see this I just think they did it on purpose to try an get inurance money or something. People just keep getting stupider. I wonder if they tried to put it out with Gatorade, because the electrolytes. I really want to feel bad for these people but it's hard to feel bad for criminal careless dumbasses that take stupid to the next level.


Maybe next time they'll win a Darwin Award or two.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I once had to work during new years eve in South East phx. Decided to go ip on the roof to check out fireworks . So much gunfire the bullets were raining down everywhere
You coukd here them hit the foam roof. The metal covered parking structures etc. Like 90 minutes of that. We were under an overhang of some sort.
Thus was about..... 23 years ago.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I work as a server part time (slowly escaping the industry but so it goes).

Contrary to the popular maxim, I would actually have zero issue being stiffed on a tip by someone who legitimately couldn't afford it. If a struggling family wants to come out for a nice meal and can't afford the tip, that's just fine with me. I've been a bartender a long time and I've served plenty of people who were spending their last $20 on however many beers it could afford them. Not my place to judge, and it always gets made up elsewhere.

What's not fine with me is what a MF runs their credit card for $400+ on a big party and THEN stiffs on the tip. At that point you're just being a cheapass.

What's also not fine with me is under-tipping for perceived "bad service." The idea that someone making minimum wage owes you a single fucking thing is entitled and supremely laughable. When you walk into a restaurant, whatever "service" you receive is necessarily predicated on someone else's exploitation and You Get What You Get.

Further, I've seen so many servers get hosed just because the restaurant is too cheap to hire enough help, and they get a shitty tip for "bad service" that's actually them trying to do more than one person's worth of work with predictably bad results.

I've worked in this industry a long time, and the instance of legitimately "bad service" versus "mitigating factors you can't see or understand" is incredibly low, so much so that the correct assumption is always that you don't know shit and they deserve a tip regardless of your perceptions.

I leave at least 25% no matter what the "service" was like, and so should you.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

wheresthefbomb said:


> Further, I've seen so many servers get hosed just because the restaurant is too cheap to hire enough help, and they get a shitty tip for "bad service" that's actually them trying to do more than one person's worth of work with predictably bad results.



This. I've seen so much of this. It's also kind of difficult to explain this properly to folks that have never worked in a kitchen before and don't see it.

Just one of the many, many reasons I think tip culture is idiotic and needs to be scrapped completely. Even for legitimately bad service, I still feel somewhat guilty about the notion of not tipping, because I know how thin the actual paycheck is. It is not my responsibility to pay your employees, and I will forever be perplexed as to how restaurant owners managed to pin that responsibility on the public, knowing that they'll inevitably shaft your staff, so that they can save a few bucks.

I don't care if the price on the menu for my steak is $35. That's what I'm going to be paying for it anyway by making sure your employees get paid. Pay your staff properly and charge me based on what it costs like literally every other business in America. Tips should be a reward for an exceptional experience or a server that really left a positive impression- not something that should be relied on to make an actual paycheck.


----------



## BlackSG91

I am mad right now because I've been chased & harassed by a mad bad dog...with a doggy boner!!!




;>)/


----------



## Black Mamba

Girl I fw outta nowhere mentions she’s married on Instagram. Lmaoooo whatever


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Mamba said:


> Girl I fw outta nowhere mentions she’s married on Instagram. Lmaoooo whatever


Lol wow.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


> I am mad right now because I've been chased & harassed by a mad bad dog...with a doggy boner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Anvil are great, but they had three albums where Robb Reiner was fucking annoying with the drum fills. It was unlistenable, actually.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Black Mamba said:


> Girl I fw outta nowhere mentions she’s married on Instagram. Lmaoooo whatever



Hahaha damn dude. I went and slept with this woman I knew once cause she said her and her husband had an open relationship. Turns out they in fact did not. Whoops.


----------



## Black Mamba

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol wow.





wheresthefbomb said:


> Hahaha damn dude. I went and slept with this woman I knew once cause she said her and her husband had an open relationship. Turns out they in fact did not. Whoops.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I work as a server part time (slowly escaping the industry but so it goes).
> 
> Contrary to the popular maxim, I would actually have zero issue being stiffed on a tip by someone who legitimately couldn't afford it. If a struggling family wants to come out for a nice meal and can't afford the tip, that's just fine with me. I've been a bartender a long time and I've served plenty of people who were spending their last $20 on however many beers it could afford them. Not my place to judge, and it always gets made up elsewhere.
> 
> What's not fine with me is what a MF runs their credit card for $400+ on a big party and THEN stiffs on the tip. At that point you're just being a cheapass.
> 
> What's also not fine with me is under-tipping for perceived "bad service." The idea that someone making minimum wage owes you a single fucking thing is entitled and supremely laughable. When you walk into a restaurant, whatever "service" you receive is necessarily predicated on someone else's exploitation and You Get What You Get.
> 
> Further, I've seen so many servers get hosed just because the restaurant is too cheap to hire enough help, and they get a shitty tip for "bad service" that's actually them trying to do more than one person's worth of work with predictably bad results.
> 
> I've worked in this industry a long time, and the instance of legitimately "bad service" versus "mitigating factors you can't see or understand" is incredibly low, so much so that the correct assumption is always that you don't know shit and they deserve a tip regardless of your perceptions.
> 
> I leave at least 25% no matter what the "service" was like, and so should you.


I almost always tip because, while I never worked in the food service industry, I dated someone who did and I've had several friends involved in it over the years. The only time I made an exception was at a place where the waitress spent more time telling us how shitty management was than actually doing the job. We know management is shitty because that's a universal truth no matter where you are. We're not at the restaurant to get a lecture about how horrible your job is. I get it, it sucks. Go bitch to the coworkers who are in the same boat with you or hang out with your friends after and tell them. I honestly got a pit in my stomach over her stories and couldn't freakin' eat. We paid the bill, left our food on the table and fucked off because neither of us could eat by the time the food arrived.

That's the only time I remember not tipping at all.

I remember being out with someone that was a waiter in their day job and the waitress that time dumped water on me accidentally. I left two twenties as a tip because I felt bad for her and it was obvious by her mannerisms she wasn't having a good night. When we got in the car the person I was with said, "god damn, man. Next time you come to my place I'll fucking THROW water on you if it gets me that type of tip."

I do think tip culture in America is fucked up. Avoiding minimum wage laws by saying you'll make it up in tips is just brute force dumb, but anything to take advantage of the working class seems to be the name of the game for all businesses. Restaurant owners just found the ultimate loophole. I'm actually surprised more businesses haven't tried to shoe-horn something similar for public facing jobs.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The issue with paying wait-staff a decent wage stems from the fact that with so many restaurants in metro-type areas, they have to remain competitive. Restaurants hate the thought of raising their prices because [obviously] they worry that their patrons will go elsewhere. Many restaurants operate under pretty tight margins and with that high overhead/ low profit, the wait-staff winds up getting screwed. If they charged more then they'd be able to pay better but that's a risky move for those places that are barely scraping by. Regardless... servers def don't get paid enough and that's unfortunate. Until restaurants pay their staff a decent wage, I'll continue to tip well unless I'm getting extraordinarily poor service.


----------



## possumkiller

nightflameauto said:


> I almost always tip because, while I never worked in the food service industry, I dated someone who did and I've had several friends involved in it over the years. The only time I made an exception was at a place where the waitress spent more time telling us how shitty management was than actually doing the job. We know management is shitty because that's a universal truth no matter where you are. We're not at the restaurant to get a lecture about how horrible your job is. I get it, it sucks. Go bitch to the coworkers who are in the same boat with you or hang out with your friends after and tell them. I honestly got a pit in my stomach over her stories and couldn't freakin' eat. We paid the bill, left our food on the table and fucked off because neither of us could eat by the time the food arrived.
> 
> That's the only time I remember not tipping at all.
> 
> I remember being out with someone that was a waiter in their day job and the waitress that time dumped water on me accidentally. I left two twenties as a tip because I felt bad for her and it was obvious by her mannerisms she wasn't having a good night. When we got in the car the person I was with said, "god damn, man. Next time you come to my place I'll fucking THROW water on you if it gets me that type of tip."
> 
> I do think tip culture in America is fucked up. Avoiding minimum wage laws by saying you'll make it up in tips is just brute force dumb, but anything to take advantage of the working class seems to be the name of the game for all businesses. Restaurant owners just found the ultimate loophole. I'm actually surprised more businesses haven't tried to shoe-horn something similar for public facing jobs.


I had some similar shady bullshit at my first trucking company. As soon as you got a load going west of the Mississippi, your pay got cut in half. You get paid by the mile. Their logic was that you get more miles on those long loads so you make up for it. They also only counted half our pay as pay and the other half as per diem so we only paid half as much taxes which meant they only paid half as much. What they didn't mention was how it was fucking over your social security and retirement so that they could make more money. But most of these drivers are desperate cases with criminal records and shit work history so they do what they're told. They've been whining about a driver shortage for years but just like every other industry, there is just a shortage of people willing to leave their families for months on end for what amounts to minimum wage. 

Seriously, fuck American companies. Let them go under.


----------



## soliloquy

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This. I've seen so much of this. It's also kind of difficult to explain this properly to folks that have never worked in a kitchen before and don't see it.
> 
> Just one of the many, many reasons I think tip culture is idiotic and needs to be scrapped completely. Even for legitimately bad service, I still feel somewhat guilty about the notion of not tipping, because I know how thin the actual paycheck is. It is not my responsibility to pay your employees, and I will forever be perplexed as to how restaurant owners managed to pin that responsibility on the public, knowing that they'll inevitably shaft your staff, so that they can save a few bucks.
> 
> I don't care if the price on the menu for my steak is $35. That's what I'm going to be paying for it anyway by making sure your employees get paid. Pay your staff properly and charge me based on what it costs like literally every other business in America. Tips should be a reward for an exceptional experience or a server that really left a positive impression- not something that should be relied on to make an actual paycheck.



I'm not going to argue with you on this, as i mostly agree.

however, just to pitch this from a different angle: big corporations that produce garbage and plastics and things that CAN NOT BE RECYCLED or reduced or reused, more often than not, pass the blame on the consumers. garbage is toxic to our environment. we want it reduced. they want it reduced. their solution? "well, since our customers are buying it, we have to produce it and make them happy. blame them for wanting the basics of life". 

thus going back to the same point, yes, restaurants that charge you X amount for food, theoretically speaking, should pay the staff a living wage that isn't counting on the customers. 
however, by the same accord, if things are to stay the same, then maybe that will force the prices to go up accordingly. that $35 stake you just had will now be worth $50, excluding drinks/taxes/etc. in raising prices to keep status quo, you are alienating your staff, and your customers just to keep things the same. additionally, there are days where front staff CAN make more in tips than their regular income. If we are to keep them on a livable wage/salary, but they have a potential of earning more on, say, new years eve, then we are short changing the front staff accordingly.

it is not an perfect world. all sides hurt equally, if something is changed in the status quo. the restaurant may have to be closed down because customers are no longer coming due to higher price. restaurants HAVE to raise the price to keep everyone on pay roll, plus pay all expenses, plus keep up with any other ad-hoc expenses, while running a profit to survive.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I'd take a steady wage, matched for inflation, and decent benefits over the rollercoaster of "good" tip nights and slow nights. I've done both and serving/bartending will bring in more immediately disposable income than pretty much anything but stripping, but it comes at a heavy cost in terms of physical and mental health in an industry with no benefits. I have the beginnings of carpal tunnel that are absolutely from many hard hours as a prep cook and one-handing heavy ass dinner plates during rushes. 

All this discussion reminds me of something I think very often, which is that restaurants are an inherently terrible business model that aren't profitable without the exploitation of their workers. A lot of places, tip credit laws plus tax schemes mean zero dollar paychecks. I remember an old boss complaining about the night-time bussers being lazy "I don't pay them to blah blah blah," and in my head I thought, "you don't really pay them at all." Free labor and you still can't stay afloat, now THAT'S bad business.

This is true in pretty much all industries but it's most apparent in food service. Wal-mart is the most comparable corporate entity, along with any others using public assistance to subsidize their low wages.

Imagine someone opening a mechanic shop and telling the customers they couldn't afford to pay their mechanics and so the customers would have to make up the difference on top of the cost of fixing their car. People would laugh at you and then go somewhere else.


----------



## Demiurge

wheresthefbomb said:


> All this discussion reminds me of something I think very often, which is that restaurants are an inherently terrible business model that aren't profitable without the exploitation of their workers.



Nailed it. With a workforce of many inexperienced and unskilled workers starting-out, they're in no position to challenge their bosses... and it's kind of a lousy formative work experience.

How many people here had their first job at a restaurant?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

soliloquy said:


> however, by the same accord, if things are to stay the same, then maybe that will force the prices to go up accordingly. that $35 stake you just had will now be worth $50, excluding drinks/taxes/etc. in raising prices to keep status quo, you are alienating your staff, and your customers just to keep things the same. additionally, there are days where front staff CAN make more in tips than their regular income. If we are to keep them on a livable wage/salary, but they have a potential of earning more on, say, new years eve, then we are short changing the front staff accordingly.



To be clear, this is actually what I'm asking for.
I don't mind if my $20 plate is now a $35 plate so long as I know everyone that works there is making a proper wage and I don't have to play the stupid game when the bill comes. Much in the same way that, I think most of us would agree, I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars for something I order off of Amazon so that I know my driver doesn't have to piss in a bottle to avoid getting fired.


----------



## bostjan

Demiurge said:


> Nailed it. With a workforce of many inexperienced and unskilled workers starting-out, they're in no position to challenge their bosses... and it's kind of a lousy formative work experience.
> 
> How many people here had their first job at a restaurant?



I worked at a restaurant in the 1990's, and actually made good money there *until* I started waiting tables. I made sure everyone had their drinks refilled, was friendly, knew all about the menu items (I had already worked in the kitchen for some time), etc., but I only got tipped maybe 40% of the time, and even on a busy night, I was averaging below minimum wage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> To be clear, this is actually what I'm asking for.
> I don't mind if my $20 plate is now a $35 plate so long as I know everyone that works there is making a proper wage and I don't have to play the stupid game when the bill comes. Much in the same way that, I think most of us would agree, I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars for something I order off of Amazon so that I know my driver doesn't have to piss in a bottle to avoid getting fired.


A lot of restaurants on the east coast have already started eliminating tips in favor of paying all their staff better (David Chang's Momofuku and Milk Bar come to mind). The menu prices have gone up to offset the lack of tips.
Tbh tipping is asinine. We should have been paying people livable wages from the fucking getgo. Putting the onus on the consumer just means that the workers get screwed over.


Back when I was a bartender I found most people in my area tipped regardless of service (provided you weren't an absolute twat) largely due to cultural indoctrination.
It was way worse when I worked as a hotel/airport shuttle driver in college. I was making 9$/hr and if I was lucky I'd get a couple bucks in tips per shift for helping people load/unload their shit. My favorite story was this family that had just come back from Disney World, and the dad was bragging about how they stayed at the Swan/Dolphin hotel (which is like 200$ a night) and spent a bunch of money. I pulled directly in front of their mercedes SUV and helped them load their heavy ass bags. Dude spent a 30 min drive bragging about all the money he spent and he's driving a mercedes, but he tried to get out of tipping me. I refused to move the van til he gave me like 10 bucks 
I don't even want to get into what it was like as an emt. That shit sucked ass (nothing but shit crusted hobos, diabetic idiots, drug addicts and dead meemaws). Worst part was I made worse money than when I was a bartender.


----------



## Empryrean

Shit man, I've worked retail for so long and taken basically all the steps I can within the frontlines to move into either upper managment or take an sideways move into a different department and they just announced recently that new job roles have opened up internally...all filled and spoken for, what level of corporate asskissing do I need to succumb to before I can finally leave customer service /rant


----------



## p0ke

Almost going into first world problem territory, but anyway...

Just as my summer vacation was about to start, I notice red and blue markings on the street outside my house. I ask my neighbor about it, and she tells me the city's gonna cut open the street to install new district heating pipes. No notification or anything.
Sent the city an angry email, and they basically responded "Oops, sorry, we forgot to put up the signs".


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fucking hate patching drywall. Mudding and sanding and sweating and sanding and mudding and it will still never be perfect.


----------



## LordCashew

BlackMastodon said:


> Fucking hate patching drywall. Mudding and sanding and sweating and sanding and mudding and it will still never be perfect.


For feathering/blending edges, a damp grouting sponge is your friend. Wait until the mud is almost dry and it's a lot more subtle and controllable than sanding paper/screen. I'm not a pro but I've been able to make virtually invisible patches with one.

It still sucks, though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

A mosquito bit me directly on the tip of my dick.


----------



## thebeesknees22

And that's why pants were invented.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> And that's why pants were invented.


Gotta piss somewhere.


----------



## LordCashew

BlackMastodon said:


> Gotta piss somewhere.


On mosquitos, preferably.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LordIronSpatula said:


> On mosquitos, preferably.


If it was radioactive mosquito we have a new Marvel series.


----------



## lurè

Seabeast2000 said:


> If it was radioactive mosquito we have a new Marvel series.



It's like spiderman but it's a an amateur porn B movie that you find in an old vhs cassette.


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> It's like spiderman but it's a an amateur porn B movie that you find in an old vhs cassette.



I'm thinking big budget new character universe thing. Everyone is hurting for original content. It won't be a reboot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the only damn jp2cs for sale on reverb are all grossly overpriced. Why the fuck would i pay 5k for a used amp that goes for 3k new?! 
That's wizard prices ffs


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only damn jp2cs for sale on reverb are all grossly overpriced. Why the fuck would i pay 5k for a used amp that goes for 3k new?!
> That's wizard prices ffs



Scarcity.

Mesa just isn't making them for the foreseeable future for retail sales (rumor is next summer, but we'll see). It's a wait list for dealers, and from what I understand it's quite long. 

Just wait until folks start selling their spots for $1k.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Scarcity.
> 
> Mesa just isn't making them for the foreseeable future for retail sales (rumor is next summer, but we'll see). It's a wait list for dealers, and from what I understand it's quite long.
> 
> Just wait until folks start selling their spots for $1k.


ehh i have a mk3 black dot so it's not like I NEED a jp2c. I just kind of wanted to see how it compared.
I'm a little mad i didn't buy a locally listed one for 2000 to flip now though 

It's even more annoying because the same shit is happening with triple crown 100s and evh 100w heads, which are the only amps I really want at the moment.


----------



## Bodes

Car dealers. If you've bought a car, you know what I mean.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bodes said:


> Car dealers. If you've bought a car, you know what I mean.



The last couple cars I bought I went through an independent "car buying service". You basically pay a professional car dealer negotiator to do all the leg work. They find the car you want, haggle the heck out of the dealer, and make it so all you need to do is sign the paperwork remotely. Best $$$ (it really wasn't expensive, especially considering the deals) I've spent. I should have done it a decade ago.


----------



## Bodes

MaxOfMetal said:


> The last couple cars I bought I went through an independent "car buying service". You basically pay a professional car dealer negotiator to do all the leg work. They find the car you want, haggle the heck out of the dealer, and make it so all you need to do is sign the paperwork remotely. Best $$$ (it really wasn't expensive, especially considering the deals) I've spent. I should have done it a decade ago.



Maybe next time I'll try to remember this convo. Thanks.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MaxOfMetal said:


> The last couple cars I bought I went through an independent "car buying service". You basically pay a professional car dealer negotiator to do all the leg work. They find the car you want, haggle the heck out of the dealer, and make it so all you need to do is sign the paperwork remotely. Best $$$ (it really wasn't expensive, especially considering the deals) I've spent. I should have done it a decade ago.


What was the service you used? I'm curious if they operate out of Canada or have something similar around here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> What was the service you used? I'm curious if they operate out of Canada or have something similar around here.



PM sent


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Ughhh, arm wrestled a guy 20kg bigger than me and now my arm hurts...so stupid. I lost too! Always end up doing stupid stuff like this then worrying about getting an injury that will mess up my guitar playing. But then enough time passes for me to just forget it and never learn my lesson..


----------



## Adieu

Sleep deprivation.

Working hardcore for a European client with Philippines-based Project Managers while on US Pacific Time is wearing me the hell out.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Ughhh, arm wrestled a guy 20kg bigger than me and now my arm hurts...so stupid. I lost too! Always end up doing stupid stuff like this then worrying about getting an injury that will mess up my guitar playing. But then enough time passes for me to just forget it and never learn my lesson..



I do miss arm wrestling and beers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I do miss arm wrestling and beers.


watch Over the Top while drinking


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wait, people actually still do arm wrestling? I thought that was only in 80's movies.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Wait, people actually still do arm wrestling? I thought that was only in 80's movies.


yep, people still arm wrestle. There's actually a really big competitive scene in the USA as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> watch Over the Top while drinking



Meet me halfway, arm wrestling while watching OTT.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> Wait, people actually still do arm wrestling? I thought that was only in 80's movies.



It should mandatory in PE classes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Meet me halfway, arm wrestling while watching OTT.


done


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> done


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep, people still arm wrestle. There's actually a really big competitive scene in the USA as well.


Of course there is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Wait, people actually still do arm wrestling? I thought that was only in 80's movies.


Over the Top, motherfucker! AAAARRRRGGHHHHH!!! (Admit it, you pictured Sly with the cap backwards in your head, in anguish, as he's trying to win the arm wrestling competition.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Of course there is.


It's not just the USA. There's a pretty good international scene as well (lot of east bloc/russian competitors and aussies/new zealanders). Aleksandr "schoolboy" from Russia is the young gun on the block and he's crushed a lot of experienced guys on the scene.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Beer night for me and unusually feel nauseous as FK!! Looking for my second wind..it'll either come or I'll drink myself sober...lol!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, I've gone a bit over six months without playing guitar. Getting back to it and currently having to rebuild the callouses.

Yo, man...this shit sucks. Straight tearing my fingers up.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

This is how I had a guitar arrive in the post yesterday. One single layer of bubble wrap around the case. Case damaged in transit....now has a large dent in the back. Amazingly the guitar survived but on plugging it in the B String can barely be heard and the High E is sounds terrible. Seller claims he never had a problem with items arriving bubble wrapped without cases!!


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol

well... damn. Sorry dude ha 

Seeing things like this always make me hesitant to buy online.


----------



## LordCashew

IbanezDaemon said:


> This is how I had a guitar arrive in the post yesterday. One single layer of bubble wrap around the case. Case damaged in transit....now has a large dent in the back. Amazingly the guitar survived but on plugging it in the B String can barely be heard and the High E is sounds terrible. Seller claims he never had a problem with items arriving bubble wrapped without cases!!
> View attachment 96203


Wow, what a moron...

A student of mine once got a really good deal on a cello on Reverb, but the seller just slapped a label on the hard case and sent it out. You'll never guess what happened to the thing on the trip... She was super traumatized when she opened the case, and refused to buy online again.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

@LordIronSpatula I'm not surprised. Not only does shipping without proper packaging write off any chances of claiming on insurance you might have but it's totally against ebay advice. I raised the problems with the seller and he has only offered a new trem arm (which was missing) and totally ignored the damage to the case and the now faulty sound from the guitar claiming it was checked over and fine when he sent it. Let's see who wins that Ebay/Paypal claim then.


----------



## LordCashew

IbanezDaemon said:


> ...he has only offered a new trem arm (which was missing) and totally ignored the damage to the case and the now faulty sound from the guitar claiming it was checked over and fine when he sent it.



Seems legit, I'm sure it was checked over and fine... before the couriers threw it around without proper packaging. Good lord what a dumbass. Sorry you had to make his acquaintance!


----------



## BenjaminW

Got a Tremol-no for my Les Paul Axcess in the mail today and almost got it installed except for two reasons: 

I accidentally ordered the small clamp one instead of the large clamp because of the Floyd Rose that’s equipped, but the previous owner put on a big brass block on instead of keeping the original block on. And the 1.5mm Allen screw it came with is too short even though I damn near couldn’t fit the clamp onto the block.

So I went to both Ace Hardware and Home Depot and saw they don’t carry that small of a screw size. Now I gotta get some screws on Amazon and wait a few extra days to finally install this thing.


----------



## narad

Just got outbid on this beat to shit ESP kamikaze I:

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e533757380

Thing sits there all week around $500 and given its terrible condition I figure it'd be a cool project guitar, start brainstorming different finishes. I'm outspokenly very against the kamikaze design, and here's one with the pilot's face ripped off? Perfect starting point. Instead it gets bid up to ~$1600 WTF. Just a regular good condition kamikaze will go for $2k. And last Japanese bidder was around $700. After that it's just me vs the rebidders. God damn impossible to get a good deal here anymore. 

No idea what he's going to do with this since I can't imagine it being a good flip on Reverb.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Hipshot tuners were way too damn small on my Avenger, now I gotta get a replacement and a refund. Fuck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Hipshot tuners were way too damn small on my Avenger, now I gotta get a replacement and a refund. Fuck.


That's crummy. Hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## narad

I was in bed half asleep checking instagram and setting my alarm when I got an add for a "two dots" puzzle, where they showed a person trying unsuccessfully to connect all the blue dots:







I wasn't going to go to bed without solving it, so ran some scenarios in my head and none worked out, but it was tough to do in the like 3 seconds before the ad looped to the title screen and stuff, so after maybe 5-10 mins of mulling over unsuccessfully, I screenshotted it, and started to work it out mathematically. 

Then I started to doubt it was even possible. Got out of bed at like 3am to search about it on my laptop, found it on reddit - not solvable. God dammit. What kind of marketing strategy is that bullshit?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I saw an ad for an app that tells you your large IQ from very simple looking puzzles. I hope it's super popular.


----------



## TedEH

At this point, so many ads are such egregious BS that I don't understand how they're allowed to happen, either by the platform hosting them, or there _must_ be some kind of law in most places against misleading ads or something.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I work in a family owned restaurant and I am sick of their toxic family drama. I woke up early this morning and was so angry I couldn't go back to sleep. I am dreading going back there tonight.

Never before have I worked in an environment where the bartender can be falling down drunk and openly antagonize employees in front of customers and have it just be considered normal. His rapidly dying mother is the owner, and the thought of him managing that place is equal parts horrifying and hilarious.

If I didn't make so much cash there I'd have quit a long time ago. I'm used to the kaleidoscope of assholes found in restaurants and I am generally pretty good at keeping my cool, "the dude abides." I used to work with special ed kids, and have been a bartender for years, so it's second nature, but maintaining my boundaries is starting to be too costly in terms emotional energy and telling him to fuck off has gone from entertaining to tedious to draining. 



It's okay though because that place is a sinking ship and I'm planning my exit strategy. Short term the cook is helping me get a job trimming cannabis, long term I'm going to grad school and getting the fuck out of the service industry.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Sounds like an episode of Kitchen Nightmare.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

dr_game0ver said:


> Sounds like an episode of Kitchen Nightmare.


It was several episodes of kitchen nightmares.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> I work in a family owned restaurant and I am sick of their toxic family drama. I woke up early this morning and was so angry I couldn't go back to sleep. I am dreading going back there tonight.
> 
> Never before have I worked in an environment where the bartender can be falling down drunk and openly antagonize employees in front of customers and have it just be considered normal. His rapidly dying mother is the owner, and the thought of him managing that place is equal parts horrifying and hilarious.
> 
> If I didn't make so much cash there I'd have quit a long time ago. I'm used to the kaleidoscope of assholes found in restaurants and I am generally pretty good at keeping my cool, "the dude abides." I used to work with special ed kids, and have been a bartender for years, so it's second nature, but maintaining my boundaries is starting to be too costly in terms emotional energy and telling him to fuck off has gone from entertaining to tedious to draining.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay though because that place is a sinking ship and I'm planning my exit strategy. Short term the cook is helping me get a job trimming cannabis, long term I'm going to grad school and getting the fuck out of the service industry.


The Dude abides! SHOMER SHABBOS!


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> long term I'm going to grad school and getting the fuck out of the service industry.



Do it. That's what I did and I wish I could have done it sooner.


----------



## Metropolis

DiMarzio's PAF 7 pickups suck so much I can't bear it. Low output boomy piece of garbage. Should change those out soon...


----------



## thebeesknees22

I can't for the life of me beat the Hell House on hard mode in the FF7 Remake. I actually yelled at the tv for the first time in like 2 decades from a game.... 

F that thing. I hate it so much.

/tableflip


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Tuition just about doubled and all the money my parents had saved is gone with paying this year. I'm gonna see if I can work to cover my rent and food and utilities rather than taking it from my savings. This came out of nowhere and we were expecting to cover my full costs for 4 years with the estimate they gave us. Can't join the gym I want to and if I want guitar lessons it's out the savings. Good thing I talked them into letting me cover my food.


----------



## thebeesknees22

holy crap dude. That's crazy. Brutal


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

thebeesknees22 said:


> holy crap dude. That's crazy. Brutal



Yeah it's a massive kick in the dick, I mean I don't know if guitar lessons would've gotten me what I wanted and I can totally keep in great shape since the school gym is insane. It's just a lot of random stress after they put off giving me my financial aid for 2 months. Fortunately if I work about 15 hours at my current job a week I can cover rent entirely and just have to worry about electric and food. It'll turn out, probably gonna have to borrow my full senior year though.

Not nearly as bad as some people on here, dealing with work related issues or owning a home that's falling apart are quite a deal more serious than being upset over having to take some loans.


----------



## bostjan

Metropolis said:


> DiMarzio's PAF 7 pickups suck so much I can't bear it. Low output boomy piece of garbage. Should change those out soon...


Glad I'm not the only one. I hear so much praise for them, but they are 100% not my style.

Have you tried the Evo7?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Honestly I feel like I'm fucking clueless about the skills that I need to be successful. Nobody taught me anything. Experience is the best teacher but I don't even know where to start. I don't know shit. Stuff like buying a house or a flat, saving up money, what to do, what not to do, dealing with paperwork, contracts, etc.


----------



## TedEH

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Stuff like buying a house or a flat


Most people aren't buying houses right now, as I understand it, so you're good on that front.



AwakenTheSkies said:


> saving up money


Just don't spend it. It sounds dumb, but it's almost as simple as that.



AwakenTheSkies said:


> what to do


Anything you want that pays you enough to afford the lifestyle you want.



AwakenTheSkies said:


> what not to do


Be too concerned about what the right or wrong things to do are.



AwakenTheSkies said:


> dealing with paperwork, contracts, etc.


The rest is on you, I've got nuthin.

I kid mostly, but it helps to remember that an unimaginable number of people haven't sorted their shit out, so you're in good company at least. The idea that everyone has everything figured out is an illusion.


----------



## bostjan

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Honestly I feel like I'm fucking clueless about the skills that I need to be successful. Nobody taught me anything. Experience is the best teacher but I don't even know where to start. I don't know shit. Stuff like buying a house or a flat, saving up money, what to do, what not to do, dealing with paperwork, contracts, etc.


I'm in my 40's now and I still don't have any clue how to be an adult. Somehow, miraculously, I haven't choked to death on my own spit yet.


----------



## Metropolis

bostjan said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I hear so much praise for them, but they are 100% not my style.
> 
> Have you tried the Evo7?



In the neck it's passable, but bridge... hell no. I had an Ibanez with Evo7 in the bridge, it can sound pretty brutal and has enough output. For this one I've been quite interested about DiMarzio Illuminators.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> I'm in my 40's now and I still don't have any clue how to be an adult. Somehow, miraculously, I haven't choked to death on my own spit yet.


Pretty much verbatim what I was gonna say. I trip my way through life and somehow manage to mostly survive day to day, though sometimes with bruises and cuts to remind me I'm completely out of my element. It's nice we're at least getting to watch the world burn around us, sometimes literally, so there's at least some sign we aren't alone in feeling lost.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I'm in my 40's now and I still don't have any clue how to be an adult. Somehow, miraculously, I haven't choked to death on my own spit yet.


Not dead or in jail = winning.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Yeah! Also I have my doubts if I'm investing my time right..I think my friends mostly work their jobs then just hang out or smoke weed. And there's nothing wrong with that! In my free time from work, I focus on practicing guitar as much as I can, doing exercises, learning new things. Or recording songs. Sometimes I like to hang out and have a drink or five too, but I feel I'm at my best when I'm striving towards something. I think there's nothing else I'd rather do than grind these exercises. But part of me does wonder if I could be using my free time on something more...profitable, but I have no idea what would that be. I guess everyone has this kind of doubts..

It sucks to see that most of my guitar playing friends just seem to be unmotivated, feel like they don't have time or don't want to practice, or just get really burnt out from being in a band or get really discouraged by the money factor. That's why it's cool that's there's forums like this for guitar nerds.


----------



## TedEH

I think a lot of people are in that boat right now. The last year or so killed the social element of music for a lot of people, and IMO that makes it a lot more difficult to keep motivated. You're not seeing as much music getting made, you're not seeing shows, you're not in and amongst people from whom you can absorb their enthusiasm, etc. And anything you _do_ create isn't going to have a venue to share it with people in the same way it would have a year or two ago. The environment has changed. And I imagine some people who went hard on their projects when lockdowns started have possibly burnt out on that same drive they had at the beginning.

It's ok to just be.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

AwakenTheSkies said:


> But part of me does wonder if I could be using my free time on something more...profitable, but I have no idea what would that be.


Capitalism engrains the thought that any extracurricular, if not profitable, is not worth pursuing, which is why this manner of thinking resonates with a lot of people IMO
As long as I'm happy and not bored I think it's worth pursuing but there are many things to consider outside of what I just stated.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

CovertSovietBear said:


> Capitalism engrains the thought that any extracurricular, if not profitable, is not worth pursuing, which is why this manner of thinking resonates with a lot of people IMO
> As long as I'm happy and not bored I think it's worth pursuing but there are many things to consider outside of what I just stated.



Yes, I agree with what you're saying. It's lame to do everything for MONEY and PROFIT. It reminds me of some people that I really dislike. But I feel this way because I really would like to do my best to have a better future. Not just being productive for the sake of being productive. It's because I don't want to be stuck at a shit job, struggling to pay next month's bills and basically unable to do the things that I want properly. I really want to avoid that. I didn't make the best choices when I was a teenager, and I feel like I should really do my best at fixing things now since it's seems like it's only going to get harder from here with the bills and responsibilities.


----------



## p0ke

It's raining, and now for the second time ever water is coming through the chimney into the sauna, leaving a black pool on the floor. I'm pretty sure it's because I repaired the chimney cover (oil burner had burned a pretty big hole in it) by bolting a 50x50 steel sheet over the hole, so now the cover is a bit deformed and water is running into the hole instead of out over the sides... So now I'm waiting for the rain to stop so I can climb up there and figure out how I can raise the center of the cover somehow.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

9mm kidney stone 
Waiting on the VA to call me with an appointment to do something about it. Wish me luck boys


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I won a bid on a Skyridge era Ho Oh card and goodwill refunded my money because they didn't actually have it in stock


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

The dude I traded my old Burny RR LP to TOOK THE FUCKING KAHLER OFFF. That shit was SO COOL and worked SO WELL and looked GORGEOUS. It was meant for that guitar.

upset


----------



## p0ke

My daughter is having sleeping problems again. I spent her first 3.5 years or so waking up with her several times every night, and then she finally started to sleep through the night. Well, lasted for almost two years, and now, as of roughly a month ago, she just won't go to sleep. Last night I went upstairs to tuck her in 8 times, and every time she started yelling right away when I put my ass down on the sofa. Then I gave up and lay down with her - it looked like she fell asleep but as soon as I got up she also woke up.

It's a phase, I know, but goddamn it, I have a couple of hours of relationship time with my wife (or me-time if she's away) per night and now the little bastard is taking it away.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I sold a guitar yesterday, so I went to walmart this morning to grab some boxes to splice together for shipping. An absolute shitshow ensued with me frankensteining the boxes poorly for a good 30 minutes. I get pissed off and ended up ripping the boxes off. I then went to dig around in my crawlspace to see if I have any guitar boxes ready to go. I not one, not two, BUT THREE fucking premade boxes ready to go. Needless to say I am a bit salty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I sold a guitar yesterday, so I went to walmart this morning to grab some boxes to splice together for shipping. An absolute shitshow ensued with me frankensteining the boxes poorly for a good 30 minutes. I get pissed off and ended up ripping the boxes off. I then went to dig around in my crawlspace to see if I have any guitar boxes ready to go. I not one, not two, BUT THREE fucking premade boxes ready to go. Needless to say I am a bit salty.


----------



## narad

Someone hacked @DrakkarTyrannis 's account and posted a Stef B8 for sale for $900, which I didn't get scammed for, but now I started thinking about wanting a satin shell pink B8 again :-/


----------



## thebeesknees22

Insurance is telling me they overpaid on a doctor's visit and I now owe them $300. -____-

My investments took a pretty good hit this week.

My last buddy at work put in her notice.

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

This week sucks! ..at least tomorrow is Friday.

-___-


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> Insurance is telling me they overpaid on a doctor's visit and I now owe them $300. -____-


WTF? They overpaid and now YOU owe them money? So the doc's just keeping the overpayment? Why wouldn't they just get that money back from the doc?

God damn I hate insurance companies. They will do literally ANYTHING to pull more money from you even if you don't go to the doctors.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Actually in this particular instance since it was a dermatologist I suppose (I dunno really), I had to pay up front and then file a claim in which the insurance company paid me back. It's weird, I know. Usually the office just deals with the insurance company directly but not in this case. Probably some weird canadian thing with it being a private practice or something.

It's still paying about half of the cost but it paying 90% originally was a lot better ha


----------



## nightflameauto

Just got the word that we're changing our required two-factor authentication on our personal devices to access company email into a system where we have to register our device with the company and give them full control to delete "any app that is interfering with company business."

Which lead me straight to telling my boss he can go fuck himself. I'd be alright with it if we didn't have a network admin that sees company resources as his personal playground and just fuck with things because he can. The number of times he's broken my external dealer ordering site by fucking with things in the background is so high I can't keep count anymore. Why the fuck would I give that idiot access to determine when to delete apps off my personal cell phone?

So if they need something from me going forward they can text or call. Company email isn't worth giving up my control of my own device. Tech companies are bad enough at that shit. I don't need a woodworking company doing the same thing.


----------



## TedEH

There was a short while where our email worked the same way - only way to get it on our phone was to hand over full access to the device. No thanks. Not on my personal devices. If you want that kind of access - give me a company device, or just live with the fact that I'm unreachable outside the office.


----------



## /wrists

because clients are scope creeping


----------



## spudmunkey

evade said:


> because clients are scope creeping


...without budget creep? If they are paying, it's not a bad way to get back some margin you may have given up to get the initial contract.


----------



## /wrists

spudmunkey said:


> ...without budget creep?


as usual 

worse than lowballers on craigslist because at least on craigslist i expect it


----------



## spudmunkey

How many times did they ask, "Can you just..."?


----------



## /wrists

spudmunkey said:


> How many times did they ask, "Can you just..."?


 Yeah i love that shit lol can u just do this for free??

next time i buy a sandwhich ill ask if they can just throw in a free drink and fries


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to sell some shit on ebay, and now there's a fucking fee for setting a reserve price?! 
absolute horseshit.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Trying to sell some shit on ebay, and now there's a fucking fee for setting a reserve price?!
> absolute horseshit.


I sell toys and shit on eBay on a semi-regular basis, but the fees are getting completely stupid.
Fee for reserve.
Fee for "Buy it now".
Fee for certain number of pictures.
Fee for certain length of description, while encouraging long descriptions.

Anything short of tossing something up there for a dollar starting with no reserve basically fees you out of any potential profit. But, sadly, they're the biggest player in the resale game and there's very few other places where you'll get anything for your older shit. Makes me GRRRR!


----------



## BlackMastodon

I've heard some podcast commercials for am online store, sounded like an okay alternative to eBay, but I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Think it started with an M... 

Well this post is useless.


----------



## TedEH

I've been trying to track down a package that was sent to me by Canada Post and have nothing to go on but some vague status updates that claim something was wrong with my address, and all they can do is create service tickets and hope my request to look into it makes it to the "depot" (wherever that is) before the item does, and I have to just sit here and hope for the best. It blows my mind that apparently Canada Post doesn't keep any kind of records of where a package is supposed to be going when a shipping label / tracking number is created.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I sell toys and shit on eBay on a semi-regular basis, but the fees are getting completely stupid.
> Fee for reserve.
> Fee for "Buy it now".
> Fee for certain number of pictures.
> Fee for certain length of description, while encouraging long descriptions.
> 
> Anything short of tossing something up there for a dollar starting with no reserve basically fees you out of any potential profit. But, sadly, they're the biggest player in the resale game and there's very few other places where you'll get anything for your older shit. Makes me GRRRR!


They charged me 5$ for setting a reserve price. that's 10% of the of damn item price. 
I'm fucking done with ebay after this.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I've been trying to track down a package that was sent to me by Canada Post and have nothing to go on but some vague status updates that claim something was wrong with my address, and all they can do is create service tickets and hope my request to look into it makes it to the "depot" (wherever that is) before the item does, and I have to just sit here and hope for the best. It blows my mind that apparently Canada Post doesn't keep any kind of records of where a package is supposed to be going when a shipping label / tracking number is created.




ah yes Canada post.... It's the single most disappointing thing about moving to Canada. I'm still amazed at how bad they are. Good luck sir. I will pray for you lol


----------



## TedEH

I may have spoke too soon. I have another "out for delivery" status now. I'm making a point of staying home until I see a post truck come by this time.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bloody hell............. there is another.....yes another spiderman leak. This is #3. Whoever this dipwad is is going to ruin working from home for all of us in the industry. 

.....all it takes is one person to throw it all down the drain... arrrrgggghhhhhhh 

/tableflip

I hope they find out who it is so we don't accidentally hire them down the road... Bloody nightmare having that around...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It is absolutely amazing that BOTH the UPS shipping calculator AND the FedEx shipping calculator are both non-functional.

Bravo, folks. Bravo!


----------



## r33per

Spent the entire day unable to hear with the left ear thanks to it being clogged with wax that won't shift. I mean, it's not the Sound Of Metal or anything, but boys is it annoying.

Teeth brushing has never been so loud.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have to renew my passport, which shouldn't have been a problem but I needed a passport photo. No biggie, I go to officedepot and grab some photo paper. Then I drive home, realize my printer does black and white only, so I have to drive back and return the paper. I'm pissed off at my own oversight. Then I realize I have to go pay some dweeb at cvs to do something I could easily do, which pisses me off even more. Welp, 1st place they literally don't have a functioning camera, the second didn't even have anyone working the photo section, and then finally at the 3rd one, I get it done. It was done in like 2 minutes. What should have been a 1 minute ordeal turned into a whole hour of fucking around.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

This guy I sold my Hondo to just totally ghosted me as his payment declined and now I gotta figure out how to get the shipment canceled when it's set to deliver tomorrow morning. If I lose that shit I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TheBolivianSniper said:


> This guy I sold my Hondo to just totally ghosted me as his payment declined and now I gotta figure out how to get the shipment canceled when it's set to deliver tomorrow morning. If I lose that shit I'm gonna be pissed.



fuuuuuu!

that sucks dude. Hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

thebeesknees22 said:


> fuuuuuu!
> 
> that sucks dude. Hope it gets sorted out.



I got it returned to sender, I'm out the 90 bucks though and I'm pissed. If he ponies up the cash I'll send it, otherwise someone else is getting it.


In other news buyers are all on crack, I keep getting messages about how shitty my prices are, lowballs, buy LARPing, stupid questions, and all sorts of shit. This guy asked if my BCR was a USA when I have the serial number and the made in Korea stamp shown. Someone told me they were selling a Jackson RR with a case for the same price as my Hondo. I literally don't give a shit just give me your money.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok so not really mad, but irritated

it irritates me when a coworker questions your opinion or decision and then says "I trust you"

...uh huh............. -____- if you did you wouldn't have to say it. ............. 

I had to bite my tongue to not pop something off. 

It always sounds condescending when someone says that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

there's part of a classical piece stuck in my brain and it's driving me crazy, because I can't remember who wrote it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's part of a classical piece stuck in my brain and it's driving me crazy, because I can't remember who wrote it.



does it go "dun dun dun dunnnnnnn...dun dun dun dunnnnnnn"

or does it go doot doot do00ot dot dee doot doot doot dooot.


hum us a few bars?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> does it go "dun dun dun dunnnnnnn...dun dun dun dunnnnnnn"
> 
> or does it go doot doot do00ot dot dee doot doot doot dooot.
> 
> 
> hum us a few bars?


I figured it out, it's part of Dvorak's New world symphony.


----------



## spudmunkey

The water pressure reducer is failing, and the too-high pressure blew apart my toilet's newly-replaced fill valve. Thankfully we were home when it let out the "bang". A plumber can't make it until Friday.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Fucking fedex never asked me for a return address so now my Hondo is with my parents, and my new saxophone that I spent a kidney on is floating in the ether as it was supposed to be delivered by now and the UPS map shows the driver literally going jn circles around my street.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> Bloody hell............. there is another.....yes another spiderman leak. This is #3. Whoever this dipwad is is going to ruin working from home for all of us in the industry.
> 
> .....all it takes is one person to throw it all down the drain... arrrrgggghhhhhhh
> 
> /tableflip
> 
> I hope they find out who it is so we don't accidentally hire them down the road... Bloody nightmare having that around...


You work in the film industry? Pretty cool


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> You work in the film industry? Pretty cool



until they fire me! ha 

I'm not on the actual filming side though so it's more like post production than truly being in film like most people think. I do commercials and tv stuff a lot too. Just whatever really

It's just a lot of sitting in the dark in front of a computer haha. Most people burn out within 5 years or less... O_O 


But yeah those leaks aren't cool. It's pretty much just been this one dude leaking stuff as far as I know since we started working from home. I'm kinda guessing it's someone that was let go, and is no longer at that studio since they've been leaking only post viz stuff. ...but I can't say for sure. Might have been someone new to vfx too since no one in their right mind that's been doing this for any amount of time would even dare to do it. 

It's a career killer if anyone is ever caught leaking. 100% black list, you're done done, goodbye, here is your lawsuit kinda thing.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> until they fire me! ha
> 
> I'm not on the actual filming side though so it's more like post production than truly being in film like most people think. I do commercials and tv stuff a lot too. Just whatever really
> 
> It's just a lot of sitting in the dark in front of a computer haha. Most people burn out within 5 years or less... O_O
> 
> 
> But yeah those leaks aren't cool. It's pretty much just been this one dude leaking stuff as far as I know since we started working from home. I'm kinda guessing it's someone that was let go, and is no longer at that studio since they've been leaking only post viz stuff. ...but I can't say for sure. Might have been someone new to vfx too since no one in their right mind that's been doing this for any amount of time would even dare to do it.
> 
> It's a career killer if anyone is ever caught leaking. 100% black list, you're done done, goodbye, here is your lawsuit kinda thing.


My cousin's husband is in the marvel world, done pretty much most of the major ones Cap Am, Avengers, Etc, and I'm talking really minor parts, cop here, bystander there, I think he got one line in one of the captain america movies, but really really low level. He was on so many NDA's (maybe not literally) that we just stopped even asking about that part of his life as he was so secretive about all of it it almost felt like a girlfriend he wasnt supposed to be seeing and he wasnt even anything big or special lol 

Im sure you guys in the actual production side of things are kept to a very high standard. I'd be awful at that LOL


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> My cousin's husband is in the marvel world, done pretty much most of the major ones Cap Am, Avengers, Etc, and I'm talking really minor parts, cop here, bystander there, I think he got one line in one of the captain america movies, but really really low level. He was on so many NDA's (maybe not literally) that we just stopped even asking about that part of his life as he was so secretive about all of it it almost felt like a girlfriend he wasnt supposed to be seeing and he wasnt even anything big or special lol
> 
> Im sure you guys in the actual production side of things are kept to a very high standard. I'd be awful at that LOL



oh that's awesome! I've never been on set so that's a completely different world from mine. I'm just a grunt "make a pretty picture/button pusher" haha. I've worked on a bunch of marvel stuff over the years. I'm hesitant to say what shows though. Anything already released would probably be ok, but I'm kinda paranoid about the disney/marvel police and I don't want to be sent to Guantanamo. 

We aren't supposed to talk about anything other than what show we're on while we're working on it. Sometimes we're not supposed to do that even. Anything beyond that is a big no no if info gets out. 

Things used to be a lot looser back pre-2009-ish but some stuff happened and things got locked down hardcore after that.


----------



## ArtDecade

I specialize in making DC movies. I have no idea what I am doing. It shows.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ArtDecade said:


> I specialize in making DC movies. I have no idea what I am doing. It shows.



ha! dude, the animated DC shows are great. 

I actually really liked Man of steel a lot too. I don't care what people say! 

And I actually liked the Zach Snyder cut of justice league. I didn't expect to since I hated the joss whedon version. It's amazing what a re-edit can do with the same movie.


----------



## TedEH

Can relate to all the NDA stuff. It's honestly kinda frustrating to not be able to talk much about what you do. It's difficult enough to talk _in vague terms_ about software in general because a surprising number of people are barely computer literate, so the answer to "what did you do today" is completely incomprehensible, but then I can't follow it up with the much simpler "I just work on x".

I'd say I'm surprised that working from home hasn't resulted in a lot more leaks, but at the same time it wasn't exactly difficult to leak stuff before. At least, it doesn't looook like there's more leaks. Half the time I suspect "leaks" to be planted intentionally for publicity at this point.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh yeah totally, I figured you'd be in the same boat being in games. 

I'm in the same situation where no one outside of vfx understands what I'm talking about if I do try to tell them exactly what I did on something that's been released. I just get blank stares from family, and they just shrug and talk about something else ha

The spiderman leaks definitely weren't intentional. It caused a bit of a sh*t storm after the first one, and I know we're getting pressure to lockdown more industry wide. (ie: anyone that's not on a show can't access it etc.. Some older studios can't do that so easily though) 

The leaks came out of one of the MTL studios from the looks of it. Which also makes me mad because I'm out here in MTL and people get really mmm...how do I put it.. Location bias in this industry since it's so small. ex) LA hated/hates Vancouver for taking jobs, and now Vancouver hates MTL for taking the jobs they took from LA haha. I'm one of the few that have worked in all 3 cities on a longer term basis so I hear ..so...much...trash talking lol It's tiresome, and these leaks just add fuel to the fire.


----------



## TedEH

And here I am in the Ottawa area thinking "man, all the cool work happens in MTL". 
...but then all those "cool" companies become our clients, so it works out I guess. We get our names in the credits without the attached drama.

I recently starting playing a sort of "game".... in which every time I finish playing a game, I'll watch the credits and keep a score of how many games I play that have our parent company listed in the credits somewhere. Since I started doing that, every modern title I've played has checked that box. On one hand, it's kind of a fun "hah - see, we're everywhere", but on the other hand it kinda amplifies that uncomfortable sense of being a cog in a big gross corporate-y machine.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Can relate to all the NDA stuff. It's honestly kinda frustrating to not be able to talk much about what you do. It's difficult enough to talk _in vague terms_ about software in general because a surprising number of people are barely computer literate, so the answer to "what did you do today" is completely incomprehensible, but then I can't follow it up with the much simpler "I just work on x".


Common thing at home:

"What'd you do at work today honey?"

"I rebuilt the ODBC connector for PHP on the Apache server to adhere to the new spec for the IBM systems that run our ERP so that I can still pull info across the systems when they upgrade the data layer."

*BLINKS*

"I did computer shit."

"Oh."


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> And here I am in the Ottawa area thinking "man, all the cool work happens in MTL".
> ...but then all those "cool" companies become our clients, so it works out I guess. We get our names in the credits without the attached drama.
> 
> I recently starting playing a sort of "game".... in which every time I finish playing a game, I'll watch the credits and keep a score of how many games I play that have our parent company listed in the credits somewhere. Since I started doing that, every modern title I've played has checked that box. On one hand, it's kind of a fun "hah - see, we're everywhere", but on the other hand it kinda amplifies that uncomfortable sense of being a cog in a big gross corporate-y machine.



oh yeah credits are fun. 

I like seeing a trailer or commercial pop up randomly that I hard a part in. It's just like out of nowhere "whoa! i sort of remember doing that in between not sleeping" lol


----------



## TedEH

Without being very specific - "I spent today writing a document to describe a system that takes arbitrary inputs from a visual script and manages their lifecycle and priority according to some state, to try to solve for collisions and edge cases etc etc etc...."

The usual "what"

"I try to make sure video game characters don't talk over eachother."

"Oh."


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> Without being very specific - "I spent today writing a document to describe a system that takes arbitrary inputs from a visual script and manages their lifecycle and priority according to some state, to try to solve for collisions and edge cases etc etc etc...."
> 
> The usual "what"
> 
> "I try to make sure video game characters don't talk over eachother."
> 
> "Oh."



if only you could do that with real people lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh yeah credits are fun.
> 
> I like seeing a trailer or commercial pop up randomly that I hard a part in. It's just like out of nowhere "whoa! i sort of remember doing that in between not sleeping" lol



Are you in the 2 pont font, 50-pages-per-second phase of the credits or before?


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> if only you could do that with real people lol


Yeah, TedEH. When you get a chance, my boss could use a patch.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Are you in the 2 pont font, 50-pages-per-second phase of the credits or before?




haha yep sometimes! And VFX goes after the caterers. lol ('cause they're union and we aren't)

I don't always get credit. It just depends on the show and if we're one of the main vendors or not. There are probably 3-4x's the amount of people working on something than what's in the credits lol 

when I was a department sup though I supposedly got credited for every show we did in the studio even if I wasn't really on it. I never checked to confirmed that though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> haha yep sometimes! And VFX goes after the caterers. lol ('cause they're union and we aren't)
> 
> I don't always get credit. It just depends on the show and if we're one of the main vendors or not. There are probably 3-4x's the amount of people working on something than what's in the credits lol
> 
> when I was a department sup though I supposedly got credited for every show we did in the studio even if I wasn't really on it. I never checked to confirmed that though.



I remember an old girlfriend's cousin/roommate's boyfriend was into acting at some point before he got into grift and graft. He had gotten a few-word role supposedly, on Born of the 4th of July, talking to Tom. That part was cut but he was in the prom/dance scene very briefly, as an extra. No credit, no extra pay IIRC. That part we did confirm many years ago with the jog feature of the VHS player, some beer and some time.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> I remember an old girlfriend's cousin/roommate's boyfriend was into acting at some point before he got into grift and graft. He had gotten a few-word role supposedly, on Born of the 4th of July, talking to Tom. That part was cut but he was in the prom/dance scene very briefly, as an extra. No credit, no extra pay IIRC. That part we did confirm many years ago with the jog feature of the VHS player, some beer and some time.



lol that's awesome! Good movie. I need to watch that again


----------



## TedEH

I'm reminded of some drama that came up not long ago, I forget what company it was, that had a policy of not including people in the credits unless that had a certain percentage of time contributed towards the end product. It made a good number of people angry.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I'm reminded of some drama that came up not long ago, I forget what company it was, that had a policy of not including people in the credits unless that had a certain percentage of time contributed towards the end product. It made a good number of people angry.



ah yeah that can happen lol.


----------



## Nlelith

TedEH said:


> I'm reminded of some drama that came up not long ago, I forget what company it was, that had a policy of not including people in the credits unless that had a certain percentage of time contributed towards the end product. It made a good number of people angry.


A friend of mine was in a similar situation recently with a AA/AAA title, but it was % of total work done in department (3D modelling), not % of contributed time. He wasn't too mad, because the game turned out to be rather meh.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> The water pressure reducer is failing, and the too-high pressure blew apart my toilet's newly-replaced fill valve. Thankfully we were home when it let out the "bang". A plumber can't make it until Friday.



Plumber tested positive for COVID. Another plumber can't make it until Tuesday.  I bought the new fill valve, but don't want to install it until the pressure issue is fixed.

Called the city, and they won't do anything, as they are only required to meet a minimum. There's no maximum limit.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

sincerely what's up with the Facebook marketplace scammers? I got 3 in one week and fortunately I needed my schecter boxed up since it's probably selling on reverb before the week is out but still


----------



## Adieu

Bug strikes, low spots, high spots, and paint runs


----------



## Adieu

Ughh a bird shat on my freshly painted bumper

You guys figure a 3 hour coat of SprayMax 2k can withstand birdshit?


----------



## Adieu

Well... it ended up kinda embedded, but not too much. I figure I'm gonna leave it be for now.

Mistakes were made, but it looks almost-ok now


----------



## thebeesknees22

so here I am ....yet again... Pulling another project out of the gutter since it's a raging dumpster fire. (this is like #4 or #5 for this year....i can't remember)

The deadline ....is ....insane. Just...idiotic.

Come to find out, it's this because it's the date we said we would have things by......and the person who gave them that date just threw out a random day without asking about things first. 

And the people internally are demanding all the things be done by Friday. ... and i'm like. yeah... that's crazy. 

I have a plan though. There's a 30% chance it might happen. I think that's good odds considering the mess this is. loool


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was dead in the middle of recording a riff when the d string on my kramer broke. More than a little bit miffed because it sounded glorious.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Paid double on shipping to have a pretty expensive Custom Shop delivered to me before noon today and it's totally gone of the radar. I'm def not feeling under pressure at all....nope....no sirreeee....


----------



## nightflameauto

Ever increasing security protocols for my web server that can't seem to ever be implemented without breaking something in a stupid ass way that takes forever to track down. Good lord. It would help if our network admin wasn't such a dick about everything.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Having to get in contact with USPS because it is the 18th, and they haven't updated shit on a package since the 10th, other than to tell me the package will be arriving late. Fuck you, Des Moines. Find my goddamn shit and give it to me. I'm not too keen on Slipknot these days, either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

UPS has had my guitar stuck in a warehouse for over 2 weeks now and won't give me any fucking updates.

I also accidentally dropped one of my knives while I was cleaning and got stabbed in the foot. Since all my medical supplies were tucked away, I had to limp over to my spare bedroom's closet, dig through a bag, grab some gauze and tape and then cover the wound. Now I have to fucking clean up a trail of blood on my carpets too goddammit


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> UPS has had my guitar stuck in a warehouse for over 2 weeks now and won't give me any fucking updates.
> 
> I also accidentally dropped one of my knives while I was cleaning and got stabbed in the foot. Since all my medical supplies were tucked away, I had to limp over to my spare bedroom's closet, dig through a bag, grab some gauze and tape and then cover the wound. Now I have to fucking clean up a trail of blood on my carpets too goddammit



lol time to switch to hardwood floors.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Having to get in contact with USPS because it is the 18th, and they haven't updated shit on a package since the 10th, other than to tell me the package will be arriving late. Fuck you, Des Moines. Find my goddamn shit and give it to me. I'm not too keen on Slipknot these days, either.


Still not here, though it is supposedly two states away. Finally had some movement after a week plus of just sitting there. On top of all of that, I had something sell on Reverb, but wouldn’t you know it, it is in the fucking box I am still waiting for. Do I have an idea when it’s going to get here? Nope. Just “it’s arriving late.” You don’t say! So now I get to tell the purchaser sorry and give them a refund. Three goddamn weeks, USPS, and for eight of those days, it just sat there until I complained. Fucking dickheads.


----------



## nightflameauto

Power outage at work. Just long enough to make us have to babysit all our equipment back online. Not long enough to send us home. :|


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Still not here, though it is supposedly two states away. Finally had some movement after a week plus of just sitting there. On top of all of that, I had something sell on Reverb, but wouldn’t you know it, it is in the fucking box I am still waiting for. Do I have an idea when it’s going to get here? Nope. Just “it’s arriving late.” You don’t say! So now I get to tell the purchaser sorry and give them a refund. Three goddamn weeks, USPS, and for eight of those days, it just sat there until I complained. Fucking dickheads.


I have a USPS order from August 13th that never arrived, I have emailed their customer service 7 times with no response ever. USPS is literally a joke at this point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> I have a USPS order from August 13th that never arrived, I have emailed their customer service 7 times with no response ever. USPS is literally a joke at this point.



The trick with USPS is to call the local hub (biggest one in your general area) and shop for the person who gives a shit. Takes a few tries, but you can usually find someone to help in some way.


----------



## Kaura

Ugh, pulled a 13,5h day at work. I was planning to leave earlier but when I was almost done I managed to bring down a section of a shelf dropping 4 pallets on the floor with a forklift so I had to stay overtime and clean up that shit. And I have to be back in 8 hours.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just an update: fuck USPS with a rusty meat hook.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I feel like I'm trying to herd cats right now.

Having a heck of a time keeping people on the path lol 

bah! 

Just do what I say people instead of changing random crap! lol


----------



## nightflameauto

My dietary routine has been pretty stable for several months at this point. Coffee in the morning. 240 calorie health shake at lunch. Small but healthy supper.

Last night's supper was one of the better balanced ones I've had in a while and was plenty filling. Yet I woke up this morning hangry like a motherfucker. Like I was tempted to eat one of my dogs hungry. God damn.

So I bought a burger king brefkist sammich and now I feel like I'm probably gonna die. So, yeah, fuck today.


----------



## TedEH

Are you sure you're not just strait-up under-eating? One small meal and a snack doesn't sound to me like enough food to just maintain. I sit around all day and I still need to eat a fair amount of food - despite being someone who used to be very heavy, which "conventional wisdom" says should make me prone to gaining weight. If you're finding yourself hungry all the time: eat. Add breakfast to your routine, in particular. I'm not saying stuff yourself, but consistently fueling yourself is a good idea. Maybe I'm way off, but maybe "hangry like a motherfucker" is your body telling you something.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Are you sure you're not just strait-up under-eating? One small meal and a snack doesn't sound to me like enough food to just maintain. I sit around all day and I still need to eat a fair amount of food - despite being someone who used to be very heavy, which "conventional wisdom" says should make me prone to gaining weight. If you're finding yourself hungry all the time: eat. Add breakfast to your routine, in particular. I'm not saying stuff yourself, but consistently fueling yourself is a good idea. Maybe I'm way off, but maybe "hangry like a motherfucker" is your body telling you something.


I've been pushing a loss routine for the last few months and about 99.99% of the time feel fine. Just some weird combination of yesterday's food and my exercise routine hit the wrong buttons so this morning I was super hungry. Typically I don't feel any hunger pains until right before supper.

Lost fifty pounds doing this so far, and feel better most of the time than I have in years. I suppose I should expect the odd day here or there with a routine like this.


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> I've been pushing a loss routine for the last few months and about 99.99% of the time feel fine.


I felt fine for almost 2 years before I realized I really screwed my metabolism by staying at a deficit for so long. Cutting back is fine. Starving yourself is not. Don't hold off on re-evaluating your diet until you can't ignore it anymore. "Hangry" and then feeling awful after a single breakfast sandwich sound like red flags to me.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I felt fine for almost 2 years before I realized I really screwed my metabolism by staying at a deficit for so long. Cutting back is fine. Starving yourself is not. Don't hold off on re-evaluating your diet until you can't ignore it anymore. "Hangry" and then feeling awful after a single breakfast sandwich sound like red flags to me.


I really don't want to go circular bobsledding for fail, but I'm being more careful than my cursory summary would leave you thinking.

Burger King is just shit food. Even in my heyday of eating sometimes they'd have that effect.


----------



## nightflameauto

How about another round: Nobody has done SHIT at work today. And I've been trying to concentrate while literally everybody else is screaming up and down the hall and playing loud christmas carols, conflicting christmas carols at the same time, mind you. I'm about ready to punch a bitch.


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> I'm being more careful than my cursory summary would leave you thinking


As long as you're being careful. Health > weight.


----------



## CanserDYI

I manage a freighting company, all day today has been me getting screaming people not getting their stove for thanksgiving, not having a refrigerator for thanksgiving. I'm sorry, ya'll, I'm sorry. Blame the supply chain, or whatever.


----------



## Demiurge

CanserDYI said:


> I manage a freighting company, all day today has been me getting screaming people not getting their stove for thanksgiving, not having a refrigerator for thanksgiving. I'm sorry, ya'll, I'm sorry. Blame the supply chain, or whatever.



That sure is some shit luck to have a major appliance die before a large hosting holiday and not be able to replace it. I'm hosting Christmas dinner as well as something every other weekend next month and I'm really hoping that my old stove is up to the challenge as it takes a century to preheat.


----------



## Scar_Symmetry

i really have no friends and i just sit at my computer all day. I wish i could be out drinking lol


----------



## MFB

Dropped the chocolate cream pie leftovers as I was leaving my folks this morning. Felt really fucking great.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Dropped the chocolate cream pie leftovers as I was leaving my folks this morning. Felt really fucking great.




NOOOOOOOOOoooooo!!!!! 

Not the chocolate pie! 

those are my favorite.


----------



## Grindspine

nightflameauto said:


> How about another round: Nobody has done SHIT at work today. And I've been trying to concentrate while literally everybody else is screaming up and down the hall and playing loud christmas carols, conflicting christmas carols at the same time, mind you. I'm about ready to punch a bitch.



Yeah.. I work in health care. The prior shift did so little of the pending doctor orders for tests. It is not just a holiday thing either. Having worked in medical labs for fourteen years, straight laziness and not giving a shit is not acceptable behavior. I left furious, with a migraine, and with my shoulder (for which I have been going to physical therapy) absolutely excruciating (after finishing my work and the work of the prior shift). I miss working as a guitar tech with just part-time PRN medicine, but guitar tech pay does not cover student loans.

So, angry at lazy co-workers and angry at not making enough pay to stay at a job I enjoyed more.
Oh, and the shortage of sugar-free Red Bull is no icing on the shit cake either.


----------



## nightflameauto

Grindspine said:


> Oh, and the shortage of sugar-free Red Bull is no icing on the shit cake either.


Sugar free energy drinks and coffee are pretty much the only thing keeping me awake on a Monday. Especially since I went to bed early and then got woke by the dogs around 12:30 to go out and couldn't get back to sleep to save my life.

At least I know I'll sleep like a log tonight. If the dogs will let me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have gone from Monster Ice Teas to Bang to Reign.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I have gone from Monster Ice Teas to Bang to Reign.


reign>>>>>>>>all 
the dreamsicle flavor is so good


----------



## nightflameauto

Two power outages at work in a week. Uh boy. Can't wait until the boss gets his ass chewed for not fixing our battery backup issues in the server room after last week.

Anger. Rising.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Received a job offer to work on a Tier 2 low-budget feature film starring a famous, very recognizable Hollywood legend. Filming would be here in my hometown. Super easy with no travel required.

I accepted the offer and signed the paperwork, but the rate was lower than anything I've ever worked for. So, I inquired if I could get an explanation of the rate (like how to came to be determined) to ensure that I wasn't missing anything. All I wanted was an explanation. I did _*not*_ ask for any provisions or for a higher-rate. (Again, I had signed the paperwork already.)

I have now been immediately terminated.

And the reason put on paper? The production office can't put down "terminated for questioning rate of pay". So instead, whomever handles the paperwork put down that the job offer was "being rescinded as per production" because I had "refused the job offer", which makes zero sense since I had agreed and filled out the paperwork. Furthermore, stating that the job offer was both rescinded _*and*_ refused by both parties is completely contradictory. Either the offer was rescinded, or I refused the offer. The two cannot exist simultaneously.

Go figure, whomever handles paperwork in the production office quietly (illegally) deleted my digital paperwork to try to cover this up.


----------



## TedEH

The best positive spin I can think of is that you dodged a bullet if that's how they operate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Received a job offer to work on a Tier 2 low-budget feature film starring a famous, very recognizable Hollywood legend. Filming would be here in my hometown. Super easy with no travel required.
> 
> I accepted the offer and signed the paperwork, but the rate was lower than anything I've ever worked for. So, I inquired if I could get an explanation of the rate (like how to came to be determined) to ensure that I wasn't missing anything. All I wanted was an explanation. I did _*not*_ ask for any provisions or for a higher-rate. (Again, I had signed the paperwork already.)
> 
> I have now been immediately terminated.
> 
> And the reason put on paper? The production office can't put down "terminated for questioning rate of pay". So instead, whomever handles the paperwork put down that the job offer was "being rescinded as per production" because I had "refused the job offer", which makes zero sense since I had agreed and filled out the paperwork. Furthermore, stating that the job offer was both rescinded _*and*_ refused by both parties is completely contradictory. Either the offer was rescinded, or I refused the offer. The two cannot exist simultaneously.
> 
> Go figure, whomever handles paperwork in the production office quietly (illegally) deleted my digital paperwork to try to cover this up.


Sounds like a possible lawsuit, but since there is likely no evidence, good luck getting anywhere. Since Bruce Campbell, while a low budget force of nature, isn't quite a Hollywood legend, I'm guessing that (at least the top two in my mind) would be Keanu or Nick "Rage" Cage. Keanu is probably not likely to do low budget at this stage, I'm guessing it was Nick, as that is the sort of projects he does of late.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds like a possible lawsuit, but since there is likely no evidence, good luck getting anywhere. Since Bruce Campbell, while a low budget force of nature, isn't quite a Hollywood legend, I'm guessing that (at least the top two in my mind) would be Keanu or Nick "Rage" Cage. Keanu is probably not likely to do low budget at this stage, I'm guessing it was Nick, as that is the sort of projects he does of late.


All of the paperwork is done digitally; and the actual site that provides the startwork service is able to send me a log showing every step of the startwork process (sending, receiving, signing, submitting, bouncing it back, etc.) along with the dates and times that each step occurred. In addition, their tech team “might” be able to recover my paperwork. I never received a copy in my email since it’s all hosted on this site/service, but it does seem like they can help me.

The actor in question is Mel Gibson. Using this information, you can probably just hop on Google and find out the name of the film along with the production company’s details.



TedEH said:


> The best positive spin I can think of is that you dodged a bullet if that's how they operate.


That is literally what everyone else has been telling me, both online and in-person.

But man, I needed the income. I truly, truly needed the income. I’ve been in a rather bad financial situation since relocating recently, and I haven’t quite landed on my feet here.

What makes it even worse is that I was offered a small 10-day gig for a TV show, and I passed on it in order to work on this feature film since the feature is at least a month and a half of work with the holiday break factored in. The production department as well as the folks who were going to be my direct supervisors knew this. They knew that I passed on other work opportunities. And yet, they still did what they did.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> That is literally what everyone else has been telling me, both online and in-person.


What is? I want to be sure I understand this portion of your comment.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> What makes it even worse is that I was offered a small 10-day gig for a TV show, and I passed on it in order to work on this feature film since the feature is at least a month and a half of work with the holiday break factored in. The production department as well as the folks who were going to be my direct supervisors knew this. They knew that I passed on other work opportunities. And yet, they still did what they did.


Can you possibly still reach out for the 10 day gig and get some work from them? Even if it isn't the full gig?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

got bombarded with bills and the guy I sold my Schecter to still owes me $300, I need that money asap so I can get shit fixed for school but it's been 2 weeks and all I get is declined payments

kind of looking like my only resort is gonna be trashing one of my guitars, I can't sell it after I got harassed off Facebook the other day when I posted it but Holy fuck these bills came out of nowhere


----------



## bostjan

Is it the production company who shares its name with a fictional tech company from Breaking Bad?

I hear what everyone is saying about these bills. It seemed like I was doing okay financially up until mid-November, and suddenly I'm getting all kinds of unexpected expenses and every normal service we use is going up like crazy. Yesterday we had to talk about cancelling our trash pick up, because it's going to be costing us an extra $50/month. I guess I can take our trash directly to the dump, but I have a tiny car, so that's going to suck all winter. Also, for all I know, the dump is going to also charge 3x as much as the last time I had to go, so it might just be an expense I can't work around.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is? I want to be sure I understand this portion of your comment.


”You dodged a bullet.” So many folks have been telling me that.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can you possibly still reach out for the 10 day gig and get some work from them? Even if it isn't the full gig?


Nope. They already filled the role that I was initially offered. They are a small traveling crew and are fully crewed up. They don’t need me.



bostjan said:


> Is it the production company who shares its name with a fictional tech company from Breaking
> Bad?


Nope.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I hate that almost all audio software makers now have their own "download/license manager". Every time I reinstall the OS this is the worst part by far.

I HATE IT


----------



## nightflameauto

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I hate that almost all audio software makers now have their own "download/license manager". Every time I reinstall the OS this is the worst part by far.
> 
> I HATE IT


50/50 better/worse than a stupid god damned USB dongle "key." Those things fuck up more often than they work and then you're stuck waiting on shipping for a new one, which is never overnight. More like weeks of sitting with a package of software you've paid for but can't use while you have the time to use it. Grrrr.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's been literally a month of my new 8 string sitting in a fucking UPS warehouse, with zero communication as to why. I've tried contacting UPS multiple times and they basically just blow me off.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Three cans of carbonated drink fell out my bag on the buss and stuff started shooting out.


----------



## nightflameauto

Shitty morning. Alarm didn't go off. Bread I had rising overnight didn't fucking rise. And those are the GOOD parts of the morning.

Really need some time off.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> reign>>>>>>>>all
> the dreamsicle flavor is so good


I have yet to try Reign, I'm fucking obsessed with the Strawberry Delish Kiss Bangs, absolute BANGer of an energy drink, pun intended.


----------



## TedEH

Our office had one of the first in-person events in a long time - a handful of us went ice skating as a sort of xmas party - which was fantastic for a bunch of reasons...
BUT
I am terrible at skating and ended up cracking my head on the ice. I don't think I did much damage, but my head kinda hurts and I'm occasionally getting ear ringing. Kinda feels like I have a hangover, but I didn't drink anything. Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> Our office had one of the first in-person events in a long time - a handful of us went ice skating as a sort of xmas party - which was fantastic for a bunch of reasons...
> BUT
> I am terrible at skating and ended up cracking my head on the ice. I don't think I did much damage, but my head kinda hurts and I'm occasionally getting ear ringing. Kinda feels like I have a hangover, but I didn't drink anything. Hoping it goes away soon.


you should prob go get checked for a concussion.


----------



## Adieu

I've gotten so little sleep lately that I've apparently unlearned HOW to.

On the few days when I plan to sleep in, I wake up in 6-7 hours if I'm lucky, 4-5 if I'm not.

My sleep debt is totally in triple digits by now.


----------



## TedEH

Possibly. But with the kinds of wait times I'd be looking at, 9/10 I'll be sitting in a waiting room for a full day or longer just to be told to get some rest and they can't do anything else about it. The headache isn't bad enough to warrant painkillers or anything, I can still concentrate fine, etc. I'd just shrug it off if it wasn't for the tinnitus that came with it.


----------



## Alberto7

TedEH said:


> Possibly. But with the kinds of wait times I'd be looking at, 9/10 I'll be sitting in a waiting room for a full day or longer just to be told to get some rest and they can't do anything else about it. The headache isn't bad enough to warrant painkillers or anything, I can still concentrate fine, etc. I'd just shrug it off if it wasn't for the tinnitus that came with it.



Ah yes, the healthcare system in Quebec is special. My partner has a pretty busted leg because when she fractured her ankle a couple of years ago, they ER basically told her to fuck off. They left her sitting in an ER waiting room for 12 hours, and then told her to take Advil and sleep it off. Gave her ONE crutch. A few months later an orthopedist told her the ankle should have been completely immobilized for at least a few weeks, and now it healed wrong, so the entire leg is slowly getting injured. She does sports.

I hope you recover from it soon yo. I'd still advise to go to an ER or go really early to a walk-in clinic (if available. Don't know if there are any remaining walk-ins in QC due to the pandemic), just in case.


----------



## Adieu

Alberto7 said:


> Ah yes, the healthcare system in Quebec is special. My partner has a pretty busted leg because when she fractured her ankle a couple of years ago, they ER basically told her to fuck off. They left her sitting in an ER waiting room for 12 hours, and then told her to take Advil and sleep it off. Gave her ONE crutch. A few months later an orthopedist told her the ankle should have been completely immobilized for at least a few weeks, and now it healed wrong, so the entire leg is slowly getting injured. She does sports.
> 
> I hope you recover from it soon yo. I'd still advise to go to an ER or go really early to a walk-in clinic (if available. Don't know if there are any remaining walk-ins in QC due to the pandemic), just in case.



That's not special, that's just North American by association

I've gotten better service from public Russian ERs (quite good fast stitches) and Urgent Cares (decent stitches after 2 hour wait), while my experiences with American ERs pretty much mirror yours... 12 hours for stitches (with 3 attempts and the first 2 screwing it up until the head of shift took over), advil and 6 hour wait for compound fractures, no jump the lines if you're bleeding like a stuck but still responsive, etc.

PS don't even bother with any American urgent care, you'll wait 7 hours for Advil and the infinitely useful advice to either get in the 12 hour line at the real ER or go home and try to sleep it off


----------



## Alberto7

Adieu said:


> That's not special, that's just North American by association
> 
> I've gotten better service from public Russian ERs (quite good fast stitches) and Urgent Cares (decent stitches after 2 hour wait), while my experiences with American ERs pretty much mirror yours... 12 hours for stitches (with 3 attempts and the first 2 screwing it up until the head of shift took over), advil and 6 hour wait for compound fractures, no jump the lines if you're bleeding like a stuck but still responsive, etc.
> 
> PS don't even bother with any American urgent care, you'll wait 7 hours for Advil and the infinitely useful advice to either get in the 12 hour line at the real ER or go home and try to sleep it off



Yeah. I honestly don't remember ever waiting that long to see a doctor and never received that kinda terrible care when I lived in South America, the Middle East, and in Spain. Then again, there I had to pay for it... I think? (Well, my parents at the time, fortunately for me).


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah that definitely sounds like a concussion @TedEH Better go get checked out like @KnightBrolaire said.

edit: it took me like 2 hrs to write that with all that's going on at work. and now my response is way late. ...awkward lol


----------



## sleewell

kpa i ordered first said delivery on weds. 
then was bumped to thurs. 
then was bumped to today. 
just got bumped to saturday. dang.


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah that definitely sounds like a concussion @TedEH Better go get checked out like @KnightBrolaire said.


If it doesn't go away soon, I'll go get it looked at, but now that I've been awake for a bit, it's mostly subsided. It's mostly just that sort of neck stiffness now, kinda like when you go to a show and overdo the headbanging. I'm just very hesitant to see anyone about it since I dunno what it'll accomplish other than confirming what we mostly already know - and I dunno that this knowledge is worth the 12+ hours of sitting in a waiting room.


----------



## MFB

Got a text from HR, we went out with a vendor for dinner on Friday (my first time ever going to a Ruth's Chris) and now someone had a COVID exposure so we can't go into the office until we have a negative result.

I have an appointment tomorrow so I can be back in as quick as possible, just really annoying going through the process. If not them, then it was one of the owner's we met with before that dinner which means my whole team was exposed vs. my department.

I have a show Thursday, and then I'm off on Friday to see Spiderman, this better not fuck that up.


----------



## jaxadam

Fan-fucking-tastic. Top middle strand is out.


----------



## nightflameauto

Alarm clock fail this morning. Didn't have time to make my coffee the way I like. Didn't get any writing / editing time, which has become my favorite morning ritual over the last few months. I basically feel like a pile of dog shit sitting at my desk, half awake, no time for a shower or any of my standard morning bullshit other than feeding the pets and getting my ass out the door barely on time.

Booooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Adieu

I just spent like 2 hours explaining to some guy why it was improper to ADD jobs to a COMPLETED & CLOSED minimum fee purchase from a prior week, via NOTIFICATION rather than request, and claiming that it STILL fits within the minimum fee... on the grounds that it would have if it it were part of the original job when it was offered to me (except it wasn't) when I originally accepted it (which I probably wouldn't have - I only take minimum fee jobs when they are significantly topped up by the minimum rate)


I ended up having to apply the "This is like asking a taxi driver to give you a free ride from the airport after you return from your trip because the ride to the airport last week was pretty short" analogy.

Dayum.


----------



## LordCashew

Adieu said:


> I just spent like 2 hours explaining to some guy why it was improper to ADD jobs to a COMPLETED & CLOSED minimum fee purchase from a prior week, via NOTIFICATION rather than request, and claiming that it STILL fits within the minimum fee... on the grounds that it would have if it it were part of the original job when it was offered to me (except it wasn't) when I originally accepted it (which I probably wouldn't have - I only take minimum fee jobs when they are significantly topped up by the minimum rate)
> 
> 
> I ended up having to apply the "This is like asking a taxi driver to give you a free ride from the airport after you return from your trip because the ride to the airport last week was pretty short" analogy.
> 
> Dayum.


A 2 hour phone call?! That doesn't sound like someone I'd want to work with again. Time is money, after all, and that undermines your bottom line. Can't say I know anything about your field (translation?) but that sounds pretty unprofessional.


----------



## Adieu

LordIronSpatula said:


> A 2 hour phone call?! That doesn't sound like someone I'd want to work with again. Time is money, after all, and that undermines your bottom line. Can't say I know anything about your field (translation?) but that sounds pretty unprofessional.



No, a couple hours of emails


----------



## jaxadam

jaxadam said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic. Top middle strand is out.



A solution I have used in the past...


----------



## LostTheTone

Re-reading a massive consultation response after my co-worker and my boss (both of whom admit they don't know the subject matter) have butchered it. One of them is desperate to remove any hint of style or flow from the writing, and turn it into a brick wall of text that no-one cares about. The other one desperately wants every single section to say the same thing over and over again, because that's the focus and so it needs to be included EVERYWHERE. 

I worked for like 6 months to put us in the position where we had some proper input into this thing, and be part of a group where I know everyone hates us but where we can tell them some difficult truths. All we have to do is write them down in a way that is reasonable. 

And I now have 4 hours to make a 32 page response do that, while also making the other people believe that I have listened to them. Which I have not, because they are wrong and are fundamentally mediocre human beings who can't even see that (finally) we are doing something that really matters. Oh and yes, they only decided to drop their feedback today, same day that it has to be returned.

Cheers guys, go fuck yourselves!

I _really_ miss my crazy workaholic boss. At least he would always get things back to you in good time, and since he used to do my job he actually knew what he was talking about. Instead I have these idiots who don't even know that they are not helping.


----------



## nightflameauto

Stress ate over the weekend due to having a lunch with mom and her husband. There's only so many half-truths regurgitated from Fox News you can hear before you start craving something to dull the pain.

Minor setback for the diet. Ah well, nobody escapes the holidays unscathed on that front.


----------



## narad

Frikkin Reverb:

Case 1:
I see a Huber Orca pop up for like $2k yesterday and I'm magically the first to see it, so I just buy it. It's Reverb, it's protected, scammers don't use it, right? Then 20 mins later see that the photos and ad text were lifted from carrousel, som Singapore resale site, where the guitar had a more reasonable $8k price. So I alert Reverb thinking this'll be no problem. They won't cancel the transaction. They ask me to raise it with Paypal since I paid with them. They open a case, but so far, it's still going, and it's going to make me send more money to my US bank account to cover the charge. He uploaded a tracking number to paypal to say it's on its way. It's 3lbs, and is somehow arriving tomorrow to my home in NY, despite supposedly being in Slovenia? I try to get confirmation with the carrousel guy that he still has the guitar for sale, and they suspended my account for fraudulent activity. Incompetence all around!!

Case 2:
A guy makes an offer on a guitar I have for sale. It's basically at my threshold so it's okay by me, but I dropped off a guitar recently at ESP in the gigbag the guitar for sale came in, so I don't have it. I first offer the guy to either take it in this smokey gigbag a different guitar came in and get a $40 discount, or wait a few days before shipping for me to go back to ESP. I actually catch a nice case on yahoo later that evening so I go ahead and buy it, since I'll be a case short either way when the next guitar sells. And then I go to my storage unit and get a shipping box and packing material there to pack it. After 20 hours he messages me to say that actually he made 2 offers that day, and the other was accepted, so just ignore it. WTF.

WTF people, it's the holidays. I don't have time for any of this shit.


----------



## Alberto7

COVID went fucking insane with the new variant in Montreal just a couple days ago.

My partner went to a restaurant with her close friends that she always sees, and someone showed up later towards the end of the night. She only saw that person from afar, outside, for about 1 minute. Her other friends went out with the dude after while she returned home.

Fast forward 5 days, turns out the dude went out knowing full well he was positive with COVID, wearing no mask, and now at least 7 people have COVID, including my girlfriend, her two friends that went out with the dude, (and now potentially their famies) me, and my direct family members that I saw on the weekend. Our Christmas and New years plans are completely ruined, not to mention we're all scared. The dude's excuse? "I didn't think I'd give it to anyone." I hope he fucking rots.


----------



## CanserDYI

Alberto7 said:


> COVID went fucking insane with the new variant in Montreal just a couple days ago.
> 
> My partner went to a restaurant with her close friends that she always sees, and someone showed up later towards the end of the night. She only saw that person from afar, outside, for about 1 minute. Her other friends went out with the dude after while she returned home.
> 
> Fast forward 5 days, turns out the dude went out knowing full well he was positive with COVID, wearing no mask, and now at least 7 people have COVID, including my girlfriend, her two friends that went out with the dude, (and now potentially their famies) me, and my direct family members that I saw on the weekend. Our Christmas and New years plans are completely ruined, not to mention we're all scared. The dude's excuse? "I didn't think I'd give it to anyone." I hope he fucking rots.


To me that should be a crime, breaking quarantine after positive diagnosis, I mean.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Alberto7 said:


> COVID went fucking insane with the new variant in Montreal just a couple days ago.
> 
> My partner went to a restaurant with her close friends that she always sees, and someone showed up later towards the end of the night. She only saw that person from afar, outside, for about 1 minute. Her other friends went out with the dude after while she returned home.
> 
> Fast forward 5 days, turns out the dude went out knowing full well he was positive with COVID, wearing no mask, and now at least 7 people have COVID, including my girlfriend, her two friends that went out with the dude, (and now potentially their famies) me, and my direct family members that I saw on the weekend. Our Christmas and New years plans are completely ruined, not to mention we're all scared. The dude's excuse? "I didn't think I'd give it to anyone." I hope he fucking rots.




I'm fairly certain we're heading back on curfew today. There's supposed to be an announcement sometime with some "hard choices" ...whatever that means.


----------



## Alberto7

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm fairly certain we're heading back on curfew today. There's supposed to be an announcement sometime with some "hard choices" ...whatever that means.



Yeah, the usual "hard choices" of Legault. Not that I disagree, but he does always use the same verbiage for these things, as if we didn't know what's coming


----------



## TedEH

I reaaaaaaaaally hope it doesn't come to that... again...


----------



## thebeesknees22

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, the usual "hard choices" of Legault. Not that I disagree, but he does always use the same verbiage for these things, as if we didn't know what's coming




yeah  lol


@TedEH - same. I mean I don't do much these days, but ugh....UGH... those curfews were not fun on that last round.

I'd rather them focus on getting booster shots out ASAP to everyone.


----------



## TedEH

The curfews were incredibly frustrating last time because I had to do a lot of running around to help out my friend who was having mobility issues - but try, as an anglophone, explaining that when you get pulled over. There was supposed to be an exception for acting as a care-giver, but who's going to believe me?


----------



## Alberto7

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah  lol
> 
> 
> @TedEH - same. I mean I don't do much these days, but ugh....UGH... those curfews were not fun on that last round.
> 
> I'd rather them focus on getting booster shots out ASAP to everyone.



Yeah I feel you there... those curfews took a toll on me back then.

You wanna know the worst part? I took my booster shot on Monday  and by Tuesday everyone in my family has covid, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(Not saying the booster shot doesn't work, just that it probably hasn't even kicked in for me yet and I already caught the damn bug)



TedEH said:


> The curfews were incredibly frustrating last time because I had to do a lot of running around to help out my friend who was having mobility issues - but try, as an anglophone, explaining that when you get pulled over. There was supposed to be an exception for acting as a care-giver, but who's going to believe me?



Ah yes, being an anglophone and navigating COVID in Quebec hasn't been fun at all. Sorry you had to deal with that shit man.


----------



## thebeesknees22

whew, no curfew yet. Thank goodness.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> whew, no curfew yet. Thank goodness.


What was the "hard choice"?


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> What was the "hard choice"?




oh
more limits on capacities. Asking people to limit gatherings to 6 people or "2 family bubbles" etc. Asking people to just stay home etc.

They aren't ruling out curfews though. Probably depends on how this weekend goes, and how much more the cases increase


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sat in a car while my sister and mom fought for 3 hours. God i love the holidays.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> sat in a car while my sister and mom fought for 3 hours. God i love the holidays.



lol were they in the car too, or did you just go sit in a car outside while they were in the house? haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol were they in the car too, or did you just go sit in a car outside while they were in the house? haha


i was stuck in the car with them


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol were they in the car too, or did you just go sit in a car outside while they were in the house? haha


Oh, while I don't have a sister, the Lee family reunions often exploded into combative conversations and sometimes even fist fights. The number of times I went to the car to wait it out by far outnumbers the number of times I stayed inside with the fighters.

I still remember the time the cops pulled up and dad just casually walks out and goes, "NOW it's a family gathering."


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> Oh, while I don't have a sister, the Lee family reunions often exploded into combative conversations and sometimes even fist fights. The number of times I went to the car to wait it out by far outnumbers the number of times I stayed inside with the fighters.
> 
> I still remember the time the cops pulled up and dad just casually walks out and goes, "NOW it's a family gathering."



Proper.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Oh, while I don't have a sister, the Lee family reunions often exploded into combative conversations and sometimes even fist fights. The number of times I went to the car to wait it out by far outnumbers the number of times I stayed inside with the fighters.
> 
> I still remember the time the cops pulled up and dad just casually walks out and goes, "NOW it's a family gathering."




lol wow haha


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol wow haha


My mom's introduction to dad's family ended up with two uncles in jail and gramps getting seventeen stitches because he got sloppy drunk and was doing bench presses so hard he passed out and dropped the bar across his head. Why she still married pops I'll never understand.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

> Me on any random day of 2021- "No fucking way people could drive any more insanely, selfishly, or stupidly." 

> December 23rd 2021- "Hold my beer!"


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> COVID went fucking insane with the new variant in Montreal just a couple days ago.
> 
> My partner went to a restaurant with her close friends that she always sees, and someone showed up later towards the end of the night. She only saw that person from afar, outside, for about 1 minute. Her other friends went out with the dude after while she returned home.
> 
> Fast forward 5 days, turns out the dude went out knowing full well he was positive with COVID, wearing no mask, and now at least 7 people have COVID, including my girlfriend, her two friends that went out with the dude, (and now potentially their famies) me, and my direct family members that I saw on the weekend. Our Christmas and New years plans are completely ruined, not to mention we're all scared. The dude's excuse? "I didn't think I'd give it to anyone." I hope he fucking rots.



All of our tests came back positive, Christmas and New Years are ruined. Thankfully, we all seem to be on the recovery phase now, and feeling much better.

Worst part? I have a delicious McFlurry in my freezer that I ordered on Christmas Eve, and which I CANNOT FUCKING TASTE. The loss of smell and taste is infuriating.


----------



## CanserDYI

Alberto7 said:


> All of our tests came back positive, Christmas and New Years are ruined. Thankfully, we all seem to be on the recovery phase now, and feeling much better.
> 
> Worst part? I have a delicious McFlurry in my freezer that I ordered on Christmas Eve, and which I CANNOT FUCKING TASTE. The loss of smell and taste is infuriating.


Dude I know your feels. We have a type of energy drink around here that I am constantly on the look for, strawberry delish kiss by bang, it NEVER gets stocked in my area, very rare. The day we find a can is the day I lost all my taste.


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> Dude I know your feels. We have a type of energy drink around here that I am constantly on the look for, strawberry delish kiss by bang, it NEVER gets stocked in my area, very rare. The day we find a can is the day I lost all my taste.



Glad someone gets it  shit sucks. I just had my McFlurry. It was miserable. I can sense sweet, sour, salty, spicy, etc., but i absolutely cannot tell flavors apart. No idea what is in my mouth. I can't even smell when I do numero dos.

(Seriously though, I'm glad my family, friends, and I are all recovering. I knew a few people that didn't make it past covid and we were all pretty terrified. Glad it's looking up for us now.)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

It's been the snowpocalypse since Christmas here. At first it was fun putting my new car through the paces, it's a pretty bulletproof ride with the new Blizzaks on it.

Today though, waking up to my entire life snowed in for the third time, I just rolled my eyes and cursed god. At least I'm getting my exercise in shoveling since I can't run. 

Three days ago it was this followed by freezing rain, all the poor fuckers who waited until it was light to shovel were shoveling slush with a 1/2" crust of ice on top. Especially funny was the guy with the stuck snowblower. Woulda made quick work of his driveway at 7am....

All of which means I need to make my coffee and get the fuck out there before it rains on all of this god-forsaken powdery bullshit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's been the snowpocalypse since Christmas here. At first it was fun putting my new car through the paces, it's a pretty bulletproof ride with the new Blizzaks on it.
> 
> Today though, waking up to my entire life snowed in for the third time, I just rolled my eyes and cursed god. At least I'm getting my exercise in shoveling since I can't run.
> 
> Three days ago it was this followed by freezing rain, all the poor fuckers who waited until it was light to shovel were shoveling slush with a 1/2" crust of ice on top. Especially funny was the guy with the stuck snowblower. Woulda made quick work of his driveway at 7am....
> 
> All of which means I need to make my coffee and get the fuck out there before it rains on all of this god-forsaken powdery bullshit.


Not a fan of snow. Especially when there is that awful crust on top. Walking on that makes my ears cringe.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's been the snowpocalypse since Christmas here. At first it was fun putting my new car through the paces, it's a pretty bulletproof ride with the new Blizzaks on it.
> 
> Today though, waking up to my entire life snowed in for the third time, I just rolled my eyes and cursed god. At least I'm getting my exercise in shoveling since I can't run.
> 
> Three days ago it was this followed by freezing rain, all the poor fuckers who waited until it was light to shovel were shoveling slush with a 1/2" crust of ice on top. Especially funny was the guy with the stuck snowblower. Woulda made quick work of his driveway at 7am....
> 
> All of which means I need to make my coffee and get the fuck out there before it rains on all of this god-forsaken powdery bullshit.


Lyrics I wrote when shoveling a three foot Christmas snow one year:

What the fuck is this?
I'd rather drown in piss
at least with piss it's warm
unlike this white shit storm

Fuck the snow
Fuck the snow
Fuck the snow
FUCK THE SNOOOOOOOOOW!

And now it goes through my head every time I pick up a shovel.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Heh, I miss the snow. Having snow and fireworks would make celebrating new year a lot more special.


----------



## p0ke

I don't mind snow unless it just keeps coming for days. It sucks when you have to plow several times a day for several weeks. And what sucks even more imo is when it melts and freezes again, resulting in bumpy ice where your feet just slide all over the place when trying to walk.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> Lyrics I wrote when shoveling a three foot Christmas snow one year:
> 
> What the fuck is this?
> I'd rather drown in piss
> at least with piss it's warm
> unlike this white shit storm
> 
> Fuck the snow
> Fuck the snow
> Fuck the snow
> FUCK THE SNOOOOOOOOOW!
> 
> And now it goes through my head every time I pick up a shovel.


You can sing that to "Jingle bells" and it makes it even better


----------



## Adieu

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's been the snowpocalypse since Christmas here. At first it was fun putting my new car through the paces, it's a pretty bulletproof ride with the new Blizzaks on it.
> 
> Today though, waking up to my entire life snowed in for the third time, I just rolled my eyes and cursed god. At least I'm getting my exercise in shoveling since I can't run.
> 
> Three days ago it was this followed by freezing rain, all the poor fuckers who waited until it was light to shovel were shoveling slush with a 1/2" crust of ice on top. Especially funny was the guy with the stuck snowblower. Woulda made quick work of his driveway at 7am....
> 
> All of which means I need to make my coffee and get the fuck out there before it rains on all of this god-forsaken powdery bullshit.



Just handle it in true 2020s fashion and stay home depleting the Netflix catalogue until spring


----------



## CanserDYI

I wore shorts and Tshirt yesterday in Ohio. Next week we will be absolutely devastated by snow, then a week of "is this summer??" followed by "FUCKING NO ITS NOT" back and forth until real summer, where it gets to 100 degrees and pretends to be florida.

Ohio weather is weird.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> You can sing that to "Jingle bells" and it makes it even better


The actual song is death metally, but the vocal pattern is VERY much jingle bells. With a growl / scream.


CanserDYI said:


> I wore shorts and Tshirt yesterday in Ohio. Next week we will be absolutely devastated by snow, then a week of "is this summer??" followed by "FUCKING NO ITS NOT" back and forth until real summer, where it gets to 100 degrees and pretends to be florida.
> 
> Ohio weather is weird.


Sounds like SoDak weather. I swear we get that swing back and forth between 80F and -20F and then back again in consecutive days way too goddamn often.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Annnnnnnd we're back on a hard lockdown with a curfew.

Fuuuuuuu...UGH.... ............I don't even do anything here, but bloody hell. This is so going to be another 5-7 months of curfew again. 

I need to move.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> Annnnnnnd we're back on a hard lockdown with a curfew.
> 
> Fuuuuuuu...UGH.... ............I don't even do anything here, but bloody hell. This is so going to be another 5-7 months of curfew again.
> 
> I need to move.


I'd say come south, but..yeah don't come here. Stay away while you can. This place you'll wish you were curfewed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> I'd say come south, but..yeah don't come here. Stay away while you can. This place you'll wish you were curfewed.



lol 
I will make my way back down south at some point, but I need a few more years to save up. I will need to go back at some point with my parents getting older. Plus the whole houses costing a million dollars in Canada thing, and prices keep going up 10-20% a year well...... there's no retiring here haha


----------



## Crungy

I'm pissed because someone did this


----------



## Electric Wizard

I have a super obnoxious neighbor in the unit below mine who got served with an eviction notice last month. Guy is constantly yelling and singing, up at all hours, knocks on the ceiling when I sneeze, etc. Tons of noise this morning and I assume it's him finally moving out, but nope. Look out the window to see he's moving more stuff INTO the apartment instead.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Crungy said:


> I'm pissed because someone did this
> View attachment 101549




You'll never win Nathan's Hotdog Eating contest with those things on your hotdogs.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Electric Wizard said:


> I have a super obnoxious neighbor in the unit below mine who got served with an eviction notice last month. Guy is constantly yelling and singing, up at all hours, knocks on the ceiling when I sneeze, etc. Tons of noise this morning and I assume it's him finally moving out, but nope. Look out the window to see he's moving more stuff INTO the apartment instead.



HATE this kinda stuff. I hope he'll soon be outta there no matter his activity that would seemingly counter the notice. I feel for ya, dude.


----------



## nightflameauto

Crungy said:


> I'm pissed because someone did this
> View attachment 101549


Officially the most fucked up thing I've seen or even thought about in weeks.


----------



## TedEH

I don't get it.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I don't get it.


For a start, they aren't even quality dogs. Then, on top of it, that type of string tends to shed hair the second you look at it funny, so you get a shitty hot dog with string hair flopped all over it. The wrapping paper is just a nice little kick to the nuts for added measure. The whole thing seems like a scheme a cartoon supervillain would pull when he invited the superheroes over for peace talks just to insult them. If somebody handed me a tray of hot hogs looking like that I'd punch them in the throat and beat them with the tray.

Well, maybe not, but I definitely would feel insulted.


----------



## Crungy

Even if they were good hotdogs, they'd be cold as shit by the time they're all wrapped up and ready to eat. They at least deserve to have the hotdog thrown at them for serving you something so disrespectful.


----------



## USMarine75

Betty White died.


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> Betty White died.


Someone call Keith Richards....he's won.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bullshit.


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay small little rant here. I fucking hate abbreviation and text speech. I have to remind my employees all freaking day to stop typing in fucking code as they think they're saving precious seconds by abbreviating anything under the fucking sun, but don't realize that it actually makes everyone's lives harder trying to decode their fucking messages.

God damn.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been doing a run to St Paul MN for work….been on this one for about 7 months, got a good friend that lives there and we’ve been switching gear back and forth….he’s got a couple amps and a guitar of mine and same for me. 

Was supposed to be there this week, got a memo that we might be dropping that customer, which means we’ve each got about $7-$9k worth of gear in different states that’s gonna cost a metric fuck ton to ship back. Son of a motherless goatherder….


----------



## CanserDYI

I can't seem to find an employable person in this country who can fucking differentiate between "Your" and "you're" and "there" "their" and "they're". It's insane too, as some of these people are college graduates, but I feel like 75 percent of the people I interview have this fucking problem.

Jesus christ.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> I can't seem to find an employable person in this country who can fucking differentiate between "Your" and "you're" and "there" "their" and "they're". It's insane too, as some of these people are college graduates, but I feel like 75 percent of the people I interview have this fucking problem.
> 
> Jesus christ.



Your not the only one. Their out they’re, you’ll find ‘em.


----------



## Seabeast2000

*your'e


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> I can't seem to find an employable person in this country who can fucking differentiate between "Your" and "you're" and "there" "their" and "they're". It's insane too, as some of these people are college graduates, but I feel like 75 percent of the people I interview have this fucking problem.
> 
> Jesus christ.


I tend to mildly tease people over this one, which has caused more than a few tiffs within the family as 99% of them can't write an email or a text without stumbling over one of these two situations.

Guarantee you I've got examples on my own phone right now from them crossing to, too and two as well. Argh!


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> I tend to mildly tease people over this one, which has caused more than a few tiffs within the family as 99% of them can't write an email or a text without stumbling over one of these two situations.
> 
> Guarantee you I've got examples on my own phone right now from them crossing to, too and two as well. Argh!


Is it just me or do you immediately put an intelligence cap on them when you find they can't figure this simple literacy hurdle out?

Same thing when I find out they're religious. They can be PhD grads and I still see them as a mental toddler.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Is it just me or do you immediately put an intelligence cap on them when you find they can't figure this simple literacy hurdle out?
> 
> Same thing when I find out they're religious. They can be PhD grads and I still see them as a mental toddler.


I kinda view it as a priority differential with the grammar / spelling stuff. Like, I've been a hobby writer since I was six years old, so it's top priority for me to write, even in casual conversation like this, with clarity. Do I still fuck up? Of course. I'm only human. But in a book of seventy thousand words I only caught myself fucking up the their/there/they're thing twice during the first draft, and some of that writing happened when I was half asleep.

Religion though? Yeah. Put on the duncecap. I can not take someone seriously if they're a religious literalist. If they're looking at religion as a loose spiritual guidance, I may be able to take them seriously. But if they start arguing with me about how the dinosaurs were planted by god to test our faith and the earth is only six thousand years old? Fuck off. Go play with your dolls and building blocks ya mental midget.

Oh, and let me clarify, that conversation actually did happen. Fail.


----------



## TedEH

That's all fine and great until you remember that the vast majority of people are religious, or at least "spiritual" in some vague way. If I'm going to make quick judgments about a person's intelligence based on their religion, I'd at least put people who are informed about their chosen organized religion over someone who is just vaguely "spiritual" or call themselves "witches" or "pagans" because they read Anne Rice and Harry Potter or something and just thought the idea was cool. At the very least, someone who has studied their bible can be said to have studied _something_.

Honestly, I get more frustrated than anything else with some people I know who call themselves pagans, but refuse to say anything about what that means to them. When trying to ask "what do you actually believe", all I get back is "you wouldn't understand". I'm reasonably convinced they're in it, at least in part, for the aesthetic.


----------



## narad

So in Japan there's something called furusato nozei, meaning roughly, hometown tax. The idea is that because almost all the young people move to Tokyo, they get the big incomes, and the tax goes to Tokyo municipalities. That's kind of unfair to the hometown. So you can allocate some portion of your taxes every year to any other town and even direct their use - sometimes to restore some bridge, or fund a school field trip, or things like that. 

In return, the hometown will send you gift. It has to be something made in in that area. You get it functionally for free, but the "cost" of the item is jacked up to 4x or so its value, so it's not 1-to-1 purchasing power here. I had about 300,000Y in furusato tax to spend this year, but there's a lot of paperwork and it's kind of a pain to do for what is usually cutlery or meats or sake, and you have to pay that up front and double check that you get it properly reimbursed, so it's just a bit of a pain, and I didn't do it. They're all due end of the year, no exceptions.

Then I find this:







Motherfucker...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've spent the last hour trying to figure out how the fuck I played a riff I recorded a few weeks ago. ugggh this shit is why I usually record myself playing it, so I can see what the hell I'm playing. THE ONE time I don't do it is when I need I actually need it

I also have a dead power tube in my Double Cross.


----------



## Electric Wizard

narad said:


> So in Japan there's something called furusato nozei, meaning roughly, hometown tax. The idea is that because almost all the young people move to Tokyo, they get the big incomes, and the tax goes to Tokyo municipalities. That's kind of unfair to the hometown. So you can allocate some portion of your taxes every year to any other town and even direct their use - sometimes to restore some bridge, or fund a school field trip, or things like that.
> 
> In return, the hometown will send you gift. It has to be something made in in that area. You get it functionally for free, but the "cost" of the item is jacked up to 4x or so its value, so it's not 1-to-1 purchasing power here. I had about 300,000Y in furusato tax to spend this year, but there's a lot of paperwork and it's kind of a pain to do for what is usually cutlery or meats or sake, and you have to pay that up front and double check that you get it properly reimbursed, so it's just a bit of a pain, and I didn't do it. They're all due end of the year, no exceptions.
> 
> Then I find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfucker...


Legend has it if you choose 6 metal zones as your gift and activate all of them at once, you become a powerful daimyo and next year they pay YOU the tax.


----------



## Kaura

Had to reinstall Cubase because I apparently removed some essential files that made the whole software unusable. Now Cubase won't recognize my usb-dongle (and the license on it) so I can't use it at all. So frustrating. Hopefully I can get a new activation code via the customer service like last time.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Had to reinstall Cubase because I apparently removed some essential files that made the whole software unusable. Now Cubase won't recognize my usb-dongle (and the license on it) so I can't use it at all. So frustrating. Hopefully I can get a new activation code via the customer service like last time.



is your dongle plugged into a hub by chance? I had an issue a month or so ago where it just wasn't being recognized and I had to swap around how I was plugging it into my laptop. I was daisy chaining a couple of hubs, but had to go with just one straight in before it started working again. Eventually it just started working again with my daisy chained hubs, but yah.... it was annoying. 

The activation code should be in your steinberg account though if you login.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> is your dongle plugged into a hub by chance? I had an issue a month or so ago where it just wasn't being recognized and I had to swap around how I was plugging it into my laptop. I was daisy chaining a couple of hubs, but had to go with just one straight in before it started working again. Eventually it just started working again with my daisy chained hubs, but yah.... it was annoying.
> 
> The activation code should be in your steinberg account though if you login.



I already got an answer from Steinberg. I had accidentally downloaded the full version instead the Elements version. Mondays, man...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm sick of living in the midwest. Tired of the cold, the snow and especially the wind. I'm fucking moving back down south.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mad/ sad... We have a dear friend that's moving from Texas to Topeka, KS cause she's been harassed down here in this conservative wasteland known as Central Texas. She was grocery shopping a few months ago and some angry douche poked at her star of David necklace and told her that she was the problem in Murica or some shit like that. And according to my wife, the synagogue that she attends in Austin was targeted with an arson threat whenever last year. Now today a hostage situation is happening just north of here in DFW at another synagogue.

She's like the sweetest and coolest old lady I know... like 75 years old. And she's got this genuine kind soul/ spirit too. But yeah... she's moving away and in light of today's [currently ongoing] hostage situation I'm pretty sure that she's as committed as ever to getting away from this shit-hole. I'm just sad and disgusted I guess.


----------



## bostjan

A band started using my years old band's name and now Spotify is all confused as to who is who.


----------



## CanserDYI

I didn't understand the child tax credit thing from last year and now my tax refund went from around 8 thousand dollars to about 3500, so I'm pretty bummed.

I did enjoy the 600 bucks monthly for 6 months though, but man I was really looking forward to paying some stuff off this year.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> She was grocery shopping a few months ago and some angry douche poked at her star of David necklace and told her that she was the problem in Murica or some shit like that.


The absolute irony of saying this kind of shit will never hit these fuckheads, and that's a real shame. Any time my partner says she wants to move somewhere warmer and I think of the southern US and think "Fuck that."


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> The absolute irony of saying this kind of shit will never hit these fuckheads, and that's a real shame. Any time my partner says she wants to move somewhere warmer and I think of the southern US and think "Fuck that."



There are places down here that are much more accommodating regarding cultural, religious, and ethnic diversity but things have gotten pretty bad where we live just outside of Austin. And with my wife's job we're kinda stuck here now. I mean... it's not horrible living here ( as long as you appear to fit within acceptable stereotypes) but just in the past few years I do feel like it's a pretty toxic environment. The ignorance and intolerance that comprises the conservative/ christian mindset is truly just so sickening and sad to me.


----------



## AMOS

CanserDYI said:


> I didn't understand the child tax credit thing from last year and now my tax refund went from around 8 thousand dollars to about 3500, so I'm pretty bummed.
> 
> I did enjoy the 600 bucks monthly for 6 months though, but man I was really looking forward to paying some stuff off this year.


You got a lot more than us single people with no kids.


----------



## CanserDYI

Leaviathan said:


> You got a lot more than us single people with no kids.


I also have to, you know, pay for those kids


----------



## AMOS

CanserDYI said:


> I also have to, you know, pay for those kids


Having kids is a choice, kinda like buying guitars


----------



## p0ke

Someone hit my car with their door when I sat in a parking garage while my wife quickly popped into a shop. I stepped out of the car and went to look at the damage, the woman looked at me with this really annoyed look on her face but didn't step out of the car or roll down the window, and when I went to grab my phone from inside the car she just started her car and drove off.

I'm not really mad about the damage to my car, because accidents happen, but the total indifference is infuriating. She had her entire family in the car too, what an excellent example for the kids...

Luckily I got a pic of her registration number, contacted my insurance company and they arranged such that the repair is being covered by her insurance. So hopefully that taught her a lesson.


----------



## CanserDYI

An employee of mine decided to only do one stop of 22 appliance deliveries the other day, decided to come back to warehouse and leave truck there without notifying anyone. 

Oh yeah he left his keys in the truck too, so $103,000 worth of appliances were stolen from the back of the truck.


I'm dying laughing inside at the fact that this absolute mental toddler thinks we believe his story that somehow the same day he decided to do this, someone else just happened to be mosying along with the time, energy, manpower, and audacity to empty a fucking semi truck full of APPLIANCES on the same day he happened to leave the keys in the truck. LOL. 

Yeah we've already notified the detectives that we're 99.9999% positive he just had his buddies come and unload the truck themselves.


----------



## bostjan

The Mesa that's been part of my signature sound for 2 decades is in its death throes with no apparent cause.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> The Mesa that's been part of my signature sound for 2 decades is in its death throes with no apparent cause.




I'm sorry for your loss. Condolences


----------



## Demiurge

CanserDYI said:


> I'm dying laughing inside at the fact that this absolute mental toddler thinks we believe his story that somehow the same day he decided to do this, someone else just happened to be mosying along with the time, energy, manpower, and audacity to empty a fucking semi truck full of APPLIANCES on the same day he happened to leave the keys in the truck. LOL.



Dumb criminals are the best criminals. I worked at a place where one of the drivers tipped-off a buddy as to where to find keys in order to steal one of our trucks. Very basic inside job. This genius gets into the building and is caught trying to take the keys. He immediately announced that he was looking for his friend, the inside man.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I've never in my life been on a project where they ask for so much of the most ridiculously hard things in the most impossibly short amount of time and when you tell them that it's not possible they basically just say "F you, make it work"

then they get mad when the deadline is missed....even when you tell them it was insane to go that route.

I'm...so....over...this....nonsense..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> I've never in my life been on a project where they ask for so much of the most ridiculously hard things in the most impossibly short amount of time and when you tell them that it's not possible they basically just say "F you, make it work"
> 
> then they get mad when the deadline is missed....even when you tell them it was insane to go that route.
> 
> I'm...so....over...this....nonsense..


I had an email for a job I possibly applied to asking for a credit score. Seems really sketchy, so I passed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had an email for a job I possibly applied to asking for a credit score. Seems really sketchy, so I passed.



that sounds super sketch. wise decision


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> that sounds super sketch. wise decision


Yeah. Apparently the role would be "purchasing supplies with company credit accounts," to try and sell it, but wouldn't that shit be verified by a supervising manager looking at your expense report? Weird shit.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah. Apparently the role would be "purchasing supplies with company credit accounts," to try and sell it, but wouldn't that shit be verified by a supervising manager looking at your expense report? Weird shit.



gross. That sounds terrible.


----------



## Kaura

At first I was like: "Yay, the Fender 2022 lineup is finally here! "

But then: "Still no 7-strings. "


----------



## nightflameauto

Somebody told me I must be a Russian plant because I made a joke about America being a capitalistic oligarchy and then when I protested told me I watch too much Tucker Carlson.

The sad thing is, I'm not mad out of self defense. I'm mad somebody could be that fucking ignorant.


----------



## Vegetta

Kaura said:


> At first I was like: "Yay, the Fender 2022 lineup is finally here! "
> 
> But then: "Still no 7-strings. "



And $600 Squiers....


----------



## CanserDYI

Vegetta said:


> And $600 Squiers....


At least the Squiers are almost WORTH 600 these days, they're getting pretty damn good.


----------



## Kaura

Vegetta said:


> And $600 Squiers....



Ikr, I mean the new Jazz Bass Active V was kinda cool but I remember the old version being around $400. Guess it's just inflation or something. 

@CanserDYI That's also a good point but I think the price has been what in a way has made Squiers so great for the past few years. I mean, if you get a $300-400 Squier you'll probably be pleasantly surprised by how solid guitar it is and it's easier to neglect any minor issues it might have for that price but if they start asking for medium-range prices then they kind of lose their "magic" and they're not that appealing as mod plaforms.


----------



## Konfyouzd

At 600 why wouldn't you just buy a Fender Player Series? That pricing seems odd.


----------



## Vegetta

Konfyouzd said:


> At 600 why wouldn't you just buy a Fender Player Series? That pricing seems odd.



Yeah that is what i was thinking. They will get around it by keeping the players series a bit basic probably and have the squiers have lots more options


----------



## KnightBrolaire

serpentine belt got shredded in the middle of nowhere colorado.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> serpentine belt got shredded in the middle of nowhere colorado.




Need one of us to call you an uber? Or a rescue helicopter?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> Need one of us to call you an uber? Or a rescue helicopter?


nah, i got it towed to a garage and they're fixing it.


----------



## IwantTacos

narad said:


> So in Japan there's something called furusato nozei, meaning roughly, hometown tax. The idea is that because almost all the young people move to Tokyo, they get the big incomes, and the tax goes to Tokyo municipalities. That's kind of unfair to the hometown. So you can allocate some portion of your taxes every year to any other town and even direct their use - sometimes to restore some bridge, or fund a school field trip, or things like that.
> 
> In return, the hometown will send you gift. It has to be something made in in that area. You get it functionally for free, but the "cost" of the item is jacked up to 4x or so its value, so it's not 1-to-1 purchasing power here. I had about 300,000Y in furusato tax to spend this year, but there's a lot of paperwork and it's kind of a pain to do for what is usually cutlery or meats or sake, and you have to pay that up front and double check that you get it properly reimbursed, so it's just a bit of a pain, and I didn't do it. They're all due end of the year, no exceptions.
> 
> Then I find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfucker...



I gift you one hostess bar. You gift me 6 pedals. 


So I’m in China. Couple of years ago not very many used kiesels. But I check every once in a while because I kinda still want a Vader. Check this week and there’s like 25 listings. Very cool…except they are all friggin straight scales. 

y tho. Who is buying stacks and stacks of straight scale headless guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

IwantTacos said:


> y tho. Who is buying stacks and stacks of straight scale headless guitars.


You should ask our guy in China, diagrammatiks.


----------



## Mathemagician

IwantTacos said:


> I gift you one hostess bar. You gift me 6 pedals.
> 
> 
> So I’m in China. Couple of years ago not very many used kiesels. But I check every once in a while because I kinda still want a Vader. Check this week and there’s like 25 listings. Very cool…except they are all friggin straight scales.
> 
> y tho. Who is buying stacks and stacks of straight scale headless guitars.



Clearly the people in your area, lol. 

Now does that mean there is high demand for straight scale headless, or are people trying them then selling it to buy what they really want finalized?


----------



## MFB

Biffed it HARD on the drive way earlier after I finished shoveling my car out; landlord needs them to do a second pass, and they need to lay salt down as well since that part of the parking doesn't see sunlight. So for now it's just all compacted down and waiting for more people to fall.


----------



## IwantTacos

Seabeast2000 said:


> You should ask our guy in China, diagrammatiks.



that’s me! Fuck I should email them about getting me account back.


----------



## CanserDYI

I think I might be in a small room of people who enjoy straight scale 27-28 inch 7/8 strings over multiscale. I love the sound of the long scale on really all the strings, and going down to 9s I don't find anything about it hard to bend or play and I love that tone. Just feels powerful.


----------



## Leviathus

CanserDYI said:


> I think I might be in a small room of people who enjoy straight scale 27-28 inch 7/8 strings over multiscale. I love the sound of the long scale on really all the strings, and going down to 9s I don't find anything about it hard to bend or play and I love that tone. Just feels powerful.


So...uhh.... you're mad about being in a small room then?


----------



## CanserDYI

Leviathus said:


> So...uhh.... you're mad about being in a small room then?


No I was semi replying to the post above mine a few posts that I must have forgotten to quote lol


----------



## nightflameauto

I ordered a second day air shipment of a new trimmer since my old one went missing right when I was feeling shaggy. It's now one week and two days later and zero sign of it. Sure glad I upgraded the shipping. I'm now feeling shaggy+. And my hair's getting to the point I'm starting to look like a homeless person. It's just all over the place.


----------



## BlackMastodon

IwantTacos said:


> that’s me! Fuck I should email them about getting me account back.


Perhaps the most appropriate use of this meme:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shredded serpentine belt was just a warmup. It turned out to be a fucked timing belt and blown motor. Cool, now I need a new car, and there's a pow storm hitting today/tomorrow. Worst timing ever. 
Prob gonna rent a car til i get home and then deal with buying a new car.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Shredded serpentine belt was just a warmup. It turned out to be a fucked timing belt and blown motor. Cool, now I need a new car, and there's a pow storm hitting today/tomorrow. Worst timing ever.
> Prob gonna rent a car til i get home and then deal with buying a new car.



Fuckin interference engines! Why do those exist? Save room? I don't know.


----------



## DestroyMankind

I'm supposed to be going to Indiana tonight to see Cattle Decapitation, but this snow storm looks like it's going to make travel impossible. And I already paid for the tickets.


----------



## narad

I lost ~$100 into thin air because of a Reverb scammer and fluctuating EUR rates between time of payment and time of refund a week later.


----------



## bostjan

My stupid car decided to have a stroke or something, and now the onboard diagnostic computer thinks that the car cannot be operated safely, so it's refusing to start.

I feel like the guy Dave in 2001: A Space Odyssey- 

Me: "Start the engine CAR"
Car: "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you." 
Me: "What's the problem, CAR?" 
Car: "I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do."
Me: "WTF?"
Car: "This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it."
Me: "Just start, please."
Car: "I know that you were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen."
Me: "I just want to go home!"

So I called the dealership. They said it might just need to be cleared. Cool, how do I proceed to do that? They said I have to take it to the dealer. Ok, tell me how to clear it and I promise I'll bring it straight there. "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you."

Of course this happens when we are down to one vehicle. I don't have the funds to deal with this now, either, so it's just peachy timing.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> My stupid car decided to have a stroke or something, and now the onboard diagnostic computer thinks that the car cannot be operated safely, so it's refusing to start.
> 
> I feel like the guy Dave in 2001: A Space Odyssey-
> 
> Me: "Start the engine CAR"
> Car: "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you."
> Me: "What's the problem, CAR?"
> Car: "I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do."
> Me: "WTF?"
> Car: "This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it."
> Me: "Just start, please."
> Car: "I know that you were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen."
> Me: "I just want to go home!"
> 
> So I called the dealership. They said it might just need to be cleared. Cool, how do I proceed to do that? They said I have to take it to the dealer. Ok, tell me how to clear it and I promise I'll bring it straight there. "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you."
> 
> Of course this happens when we are down to one vehicle. I don't have the funds to deal with this now, either, so it's just peachy timing.


I had a Dodge Calibre that did this shit about every other day. The dealership wanted me to bring it in ever time, but when I searched online they said just disconnect the battery for fifteen minutes, then hook it back up. Worked every time. I eventually installed a switch in it on the battery connector.

About a week before the stereo shop totalled it by frying the freakin' saftety restraint computer. I'm sure that story is buried in this thread somewhere.


----------



## BlackMastodon

You can probably pick up an OBD tool and google how to clear it yourself. Save yourself some time and money, especially if it happens again.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@BlackMastodon beat me to it but yeah, an OBD II reader/ scanner can be had for as low as $20+ or so depending on menu functions. Another possible solution is on some vehicles there will be a diagnostic process that you can find in the owner's manual or online. It's usually a matter of turning the ignition key on and off and may involve depressing the accelerator pedal in some kind of specified order to bring up the code(s). I have that feature on my Jeep and although I can't clear the codes, I can at least see active or stored problems. As already suggested, you can also disconnect the battery for 15-20 mins and see if that clears it.


----------



## narad

A custom builder I have an order in with sent me progress photos. There's a pickup routed where I didn't ask for it. When I asked, "is that really my guitar? You didn't OK this with me", he told me to close my eyes and trust my ears.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

narad said:


> A custom builder I have an order in with sent me progress photos. There's a pickup routed where I didn't ask for it. When I asked, "is that really my guitar? You didn't OK this with me", he told me to close my eyes and trust my ears.


I find this funny, the nerve of some people.


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> A custom builder I have an order in with sent me progress photos. There's a pickup routed where I didn't ask for it. When I asked, "is that really my guitar? You didn't OK this with me", he told me to close my eyes and trust my ears.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Just seeing the video come up will plant that song in my head for the next week. The first few days are fine. But by day five I'm like, "SHUT UP, YOU WHINY TWIT!"


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> You can probably pick up an OBD tool and google how to clear it yourself. Save yourself some time and money, especially if it happens again.


I couldn't find my ODB tool yesterday, but I had purchased one just in case. Maybe I lent it to someone and never got it back or else I set it aside to keep it from getting lost 


High Plains Drifter said:


> It's usually a matter of turning the ignition key on and off and may involve depressing the accelerator pedal in some kind of specified order to bring up the code(s). I have that feature on my Jeep and although I can't clear the codes, I can at least see active or stored problems. As already suggested, you can also disconnect the battery for 15-20 mins and see if that clears it.


I had tried a number of things already. I'm leaning toward the diagnostic computer is probably fubar. I did a little research, and those are impossible to replace. Even if you can find one in a junkyard, you have to get it reflashed with the VIN from your car, and it's a big mess - either the dealership has to do it or you have to get someone to basically illegal hack it. So my car might be totaled simply by a computer glitch.

I haven't had it towed yet. That's my next order of business. I'll get it to the dealership and then hopefully either the dealer or my insurance or between the two we can work something out. At the present moment, though, it doesn't look too sunny.


----------



## MFB

Another day of snow, another day of falling down while doing something as simple as cleaning my car. 

Honestly, the fucking walkways at my complex are so ill maintained, this is the 3rd time in two storms I've eaten shit just walking TO the car. My car is on a hill as well so there's always a challenge there, and this could very well be the deciding factor when my lease is up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Another day of snow, another day of falling down while doing something as simple as cleaning my car.
> 
> Honestly, the fucking walkways at my complex are so ill maintained, this is the 3rd time in two storms I've eaten shit just walking TO the car. My car is on a hill as well so there's always a challenge there, and this could very well be the deciding factor when my lease is up.


Move. My girlfriend has an ex colleague friend who she used to work with that has a relatively steep parking spot and she ate shit last week. Apparently she got really banged up from it too.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I can already feel swelling on the hip, and last time it was my forearm and wrist that I landed on; it's just the thought of moving again that I despise since it was fine for spring/summer/fall, but in New England, winter is so finicky, you have to be on top of it.

Hopefully the next one will be the last one for a while


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Another day of snow, another day of falling down while doing something as simple as cleaning my car.
> 
> Honestly, the fucking walkways at my complex are so ill maintained, this is the 3rd time in two storms I've eaten shit just walking TO the car. My car is on a hill as well so there's always a challenge there, and this could very well be the deciding factor when my lease is up.



If you fall down enough times, you'll develop calluses, and then eventually it won't hurt anymore


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Yeah, I can already feel swelling on the hip, and last time it was my forearm and wrist that I landed on; it's just the thought of moving again that I despise since it was fine for spring/summer/fall, but in New England, winter is so finicky, you have to be on top of it.
> 
> Hopefully the next one will be the last one for a while


Moving might keep you from falling and injuring yourself, though. Seems like a stupid question, but my girlfriend was looking over my shoulder and asked if you have good snow boots?


----------



## MFB

Yeah, the shoes I was wearing have the same sole as the full-boot version that I couldn't be bothered to lace up. Doesn't really offer much help when you transition from no snow to suddenly 2-3 packed down inches, and then the area I'm falling onto is also sloped; so you have to be smart getting up as well.

Every storm is a new adventure


----------



## Seabeast2000

I know they make some kind of fabric sltip on deals for your shoes/boots that are anti-slip. Can't remember what they are called, Bear Trax or something. I'd take anything over synthetic soles on graded ice.


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> I know they make some kind of fabric sltip on deals for your shoes/boots that are anti-slip. Can't remember what they are called, Bear Trax or something. I'd take anything over synthetic soles on graded ice.


Oh yeah, Yaktrax. I've seen them before, and they seem affordable I just always think "but this is why I own boots!" and then the boots fail me and I do nothing. 

I realized what happened to cause swelling this time vs. the last one, and it was the keys I had on me. I hadn't made it to my car yet or else they'd have been on the seat, but when I landed, I landed right on top of them - hence my bruising.


----------



## Adieu

Another day, another server outage at work

Our IT azzclowns appear to enjoy some truly Supreme Leader/Supreme Court-style lifetime tenure and immunity to removal


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay I'm needing to vent and maybe get some advice on how to deal with this. My best friend of about 20 years is just fucking driving me crazy and I don't know what to say to them or how to talk to them about this. I'll try to make it short, but take this story and add a 5x multiplier combo to this shit.

Long story short, I have a friend who is married to a pretty cool woman, who is my wife's best friend. After they had kids, she got a great job and they made the decision for him to be a stay at home dad. We started noticing signs of neglect in the children (poor hygiene, odd behaviors, yellowing teeth) and mentioned it to the wife. She essentially tells us shes working too much and relying on "them" (I'll get to this later.) To get the kids taken care of, at the same time my friend is spending literally all day playing video games and guitar, like literally all day. This behavior keeps getting worse and worse and apparently she said something to them and it "got better". Fast forward a few more months and finally she kind of gives them an ultimatum, do better or gtfo. 

Around this same time, a friend(trans f to m) moved in with them because they were dealing with some abuse issues, and almost immediately this becomes a love triangle between all 3 of them. Literally a week later my best friend comes out "I'm a woman now" and IMMEDIATELY makes fucking EVERYTHING about them and their transition. The wife is working through this providing the money for their medications and they revert back to their usual self, video games, guitar, and drinking. The stress gets so bad that the wife is literally going blind in one eye and my friend STILL refuses to work or help out and is now bringing down the whole family. 

We went over to their house yesterday to let the kids play together and us have a jam session and the house is a fucking mess, trash, wine bottles, bowls half smoked on the tables, weed carts everywhere. The sink is broken and just running constantly, cat litter just everywhere. I look at their 4 year old child and he is just tiny and his front teeth are rotted off. My wife and I are just appalled at what has happened to our friends lives and we have no idea how to say something without them just flipping out and making it all about themselves as they always do. 

I have forgotten so many things typing this but tldr; friend is a selfish person, refuses to help his family, when given ultimatum he comes out as trans, and his wife has given up, and now their children are suffering. Please someone advise me some help. They don't post here, but I'm almost hoping they find this message.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sorry, but... what is a “weed cart”?

That sounds like a shit situation.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sorry, but... what is a “weed cart”?
> 
> That sounds like a shit situation.


Vape pen cartridge.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Vape pen cartridge.


Ah, okay. I don’t do that stuff, so I didn’t know what it was.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I'm needing to vent and maybe get some advice on how to deal with this. My best friend of about 20 years is just fucking driving me crazy and I don't know what to say to them or how to talk to them about this. I'll try to make it short, but take this story and add a 5x multiplier combo to this shit.
> 
> Long story short, I have a friend who is married to a pretty cool woman, who is my wife's best friend. After they had kids, she got a great job and they made the decision for him to be a stay at home dad. We started noticing signs of neglect in the children (poor hygiene, odd behaviors, yellowing teeth) and mentioned it to the wife. She essentially tells us shes working too much and relying on "them" (I'll get to this later.) To get the kids taken care of, at the same time my friend is spending literally all day playing video games and guitar, like literally all day. This behavior keeps getting worse and worse and apparently she said something to them and it "got better". Fast forward a few more months and finally she kind of gives them an ultimatum, do better or gtfo.
> 
> Around this same time, a friend(trans f to m) moved in with them because they were dealing with some abuse issues, and almost immediately this becomes a love triangle between all 3 of them. Literally a week later my best friend comes out "I'm a woman now" and IMMEDIATELY makes fucking EVERYTHING about them and their transition. The wife is working through this providing the money for their medications and they revert back to their usual self, video games, guitar, and drinking. The stress gets so bad that the wife is literally going blind in one eye and my friend STILL refuses to work or help out and is now bringing down the whole family.
> 
> We went over to their house yesterday to let the kids play together and us have a jam session and the house is a fucking mess, trash, wine bottles, bowls half smoked on the tables, weed carts everywhere. The sink is broken and just running constantly, cat litter just everywhere. I look at their 4 year old child and he is just tiny and his front teeth are rotted off. My wife and I are just appalled at what has happened to our friends lives and we have no idea how to say something without them just flipping out and making it all about themselves as they always do.
> 
> I have forgotten so many things typing this but tldr; friend is a selfish person, refuses to help his family, when given ultimatum he comes out as trans, and his wife has given up, and now their children are suffering. Please someone advise me some help. They don't post here, but I'm almost hoping they find this message.


Dude call child services. The kids shouldn't be suffering while the parents flounder getting their shit together.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dude call child services. The kids shouldn't be suffering while the parents flounder getting their shit together.


Yeah I'm thinking it's getting to that point. I'd rather talk to them, but they'll lie I'm afraid. I think I'm going to start by talking to their parents, as we are close.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dude call child services. The kids shouldn't be suffering while the parents flounder getting their shit together.


What good is CPS going to do, taking the children away, and possibly ending up in a worse situation?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What good is CPS going to do, taking the children away, and possibly ending up in a worse situation?


CPS literally exists for situations like this. They can come and assess the kids, try to get the parents some extra help, and if need be, recommend pulling the kids for their own safety.
Sometimes kids need to get shuttled over to relatives or temporarily put in a foster home while the parents get their shit together. It's better than letting them stay neglected by their parents while they get their shit together.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> I look at their 4 year old child and he is just tiny and his front teeth are rotted off


How does that even happen? I've known some abysmal parents, and some people with terrible dental hygiene, but I've never heard of a 4 year old with rotten teeth.

+1 to the people saying go for the professional help, whatever the name of that is for where you are.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

100% agree with @KnightBrolaire on this one. One could argue the whole "getting taken away/ put into foster care" but Jesus Christ.. the kid's deteriorating emotional and physical health trumps any of the potential guilt-inducing "What if's". In the current situation it doesn't appear that the kid stands a chance at healthy development. And CPS isn't going to just sweep in and take the kid away. They'll more than likely monitor the situation, let the adults on the premises KNOW that they're being monitored, and subsequently allow the parent's/ guardians/ adults to get their shit together. CPS will give them every opportunity to get it together. They don't WANT to take the kid away but regardless... that kid is on a bad path to nowhere and without professional intervention, it's not going to change.


----------



## CanserDYI

Valentine's are a fucking dollar for 48 of them here and their kid shows up at school with index cards that they just wrote "To: my kid" on. But they also went to the dispensary and loaded up on goods. What the fucking fuck. I realize it's just a Valentine, but this is part of a pattern and repeating behavior of last minute half assedness. They live 5 minutes WALKING down the street to school, and if "mommy" rips her tights or can't get her wig right, they just don't go to school. I'm fucking serious. Like we ALL know you're a dude, I get that you're a woman now, but fucking Christ your kids education means so much more than your appearance to society, fucking Christ.

Thanks guys for reading this and messaging me your thoughts and opinions. I think I'm going to try to get through to my friends parents, and if that goes nowhere, we are calling CPS.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> I realize it's just a Valentine


The scope of a 4 year old's world is such that nothing is _just anything_. I don't know this kid, but I assume they can feel something is wrong, even just with something as subtle as a half-assed card. Kids pick up on this stuff and the effects of it can last a long time, if not becoming a permanent part of their upbringing and influence the kind of character they turn out to be. Whatever you do - don't half-ass it. The adults can deal with their own crap, but get that kid all the support available.


----------



## Adieu

CanserDYI said:


> Valentine's are a fucking dollar for 48 of them here and their kid shows up at school with index cards that they just wrote "To: my kid" on. But they also went to the dispensary and loaded up on goods. What the fucking fuck. I realize it's just a Valentine, but this is part of a pattern and repeating behavior of last minute half assedness. They live 5 minutes WALKING down the street to school, and if "mommy" rips her tights or can't get her wig right, they just don't go to school. I'm fucking serious. Like we ALL know you're a dude, I get that you're a woman now, but fucking Christ your kids education means so much more than your appearance to society, fucking Christ.
> 
> Thanks guys for reading this and messaging me your thoughts and opinions. I think I'm going to try to get through to my friends parents, and if that goes nowhere, we are calling CPS.



Are you sure the friend isn't faking it? Sounds like he should be able to sense CPS and/or divorce coming for him soon if he has half a brain left, and might figure that a no-income deadbeat male addict would be 100% screwed, while a wig and tights might make him somewhat protected in the current political climate

Desperate people have been known to pull any stunt


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> Are you sure the friend isn't faking it? Sounds like he should be able to sense CPS and/or divorce coming for him soon if he has half a brain left, and might figure that a no-income deadbeat male addict would be 100% screwed, while a wig and tights might make him somewhat protected in the current political climate
> 
> Desperate people have been known to pull any stunt


Yeah...I'd be lying if I said I didnt suspect it, but to be honest, there is a lot of "yeah that makes sense" to it looking back over the years.

Its just really fucking convenient that when your wife has a mental breakdown at the same time one of your trans friends moves in you just decide to uproot everyones lives and come out as trans yourself.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I'm needing to vent and maybe get some advice on how to deal with this. My best friend of about 20 years is just fucking driving me crazy and I don't know what to say to them or how to talk to them about this. I'll try to make it short, but take this story and add a 5x multiplier combo to this shit.
> 
> Long story short, I have a friend who is married to a pretty cool woman, who is my wife's best friend. After they had kids, she got a great job and they made the decision for him to be a stay at home dad. We started noticing signs of neglect in the children (poor hygiene, odd behaviors, yellowing teeth) and mentioned it to the wife. She essentially tells us shes working too much and relying on "them" (I'll get to this later.) To get the kids taken care of, at the same time my friend is spending literally all day playing video games and guitar, like literally all day. This behavior keeps getting worse and worse and apparently she said something to them and it "got better". Fast forward a few more months and finally she kind of gives them an ultimatum, do better or gtfo.
> 
> Around this same time, a friend(trans f to m) moved in with them because they were dealing with some abuse issues, and almost immediately this becomes a love triangle between all 3 of them. Literally a week later my best friend comes out "I'm a woman now" and IMMEDIATELY makes fucking EVERYTHING about them and their transition. The wife is working through this providing the money for their medications and they revert back to their usual self, video games, guitar, and drinking. The stress gets so bad that the wife is literally going blind in one eye and my friend STILL refuses to work or help out and is now bringing down the whole family.
> 
> We went over to their house yesterday to let the kids play together and us have a jam session and the house is a fucking mess, trash, wine bottles, bowls half smoked on the tables, weed carts everywhere. The sink is broken and just running constantly, cat litter just everywhere. I look at their 4 year old child and he is just tiny and his front teeth are rotted off. My wife and I are just appalled at what has happened to our friends lives and we have no idea how to say something without them just flipping out and making it all about themselves as they always do.
> 
> I have forgotten so many things typing this but tldr; friend is a selfish person, refuses to help his family, when given ultimatum he comes out as trans, and his wife has given up, and now their children are suffering. Please someone advise me some help. They don't post here, but I'm almost hoping they find this message.


I got no real advice. Just wanted to express my heartfelt sympathy for that whole mess. It's bad enough when somebody's selfish in a marriage. With kids involved, there's no excuse for it. But once it gets to this point, like you say, there's nothing you can do or say to them that will get them to acknowledge what they are doing.

I'd say the only thing that even comes to mind here, and I'm not about to say it's the right thing to do as I'd probably have a nervous breakdown trying to decide myself in your situation, but perhaps a conversation with child protective services could lead to a wake-up call? That's just spitballing and trying to sort out something that could help the kids. The adults are making their own mess to clean up later, but the kids should be the priority, regardless of the transitions and sexuality in their surrounding adults.

And just to be clear, I don't judge somebody transitioning because they're transitioning. I *WILL* judge somebody for being a selfish cunt when it comes to their own children. That's just shit behavior.

EDIT: Should have read the other responses first. Sorry. Definitely a CPS situation, sad as it sounds on the surface.


----------



## Adieu

Maybe they should turn their lives around by getting a reality show on some conservative outlet.

They all sound like poster children for conservative propaganda on traditional family roles "OR ELSE..."

In other news, once you have kids, you have responsibilities. Which you aren't excused from on the basis of any epiphanies about your gender or sexual preferences. This is the part that sadly gets lost in modern progressive discussions.


----------



## nightflameauto

Had a neighbor threaten my dogs last night.

Wife is in the habit of letting them out to greet me when I get home, and he was walking his dogs and was right at the end of the driveway. When they inevitably headed out to the end of the driveway to say hi to their fellow pups, he came un-fucking-glued. Started screaming, "GET YOUR DOGS! I'LL FUCKING HURT THEM! I'LL FUCKING HURT THEM! MOTHERFUCKER!" Just absolutely losing it as I pulled them back. He must have been super scared of the wagging tails and lowered heads on my dogs. Fucker.

I spent about an hour trying to calm myself down. He's lucky I care more about the dogs than proving my manhood or that motherfucker would have been pounded into the ground for threatening them.


----------



## CanserDYI

Welp. I did something dumb, tried to open a little bottle of superglue with my teeth and guess what happened?

yep, pretty much half of it squirted into my mouth. That was a fucking nightmare trying to get off my teeth and tongue.


----------



## Crungy

Holy shit dude!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Welp. I did something dumb, tried to open a little bottle of superglue with my teeth and guess what happened?
> 
> yep, pretty much half of it squirted into my mouth. That was a fucking nightmare trying to get off my teeth and tongue.


That is the most nightmare inducing bunch of shit I have read in quite awhile. Good grief!


----------



## Crungy

I freak out getting a couple fingers stuck together for a brief moment, I can't imagine superglue in my mouth!


----------



## bostjan

Never heard of that one. Do you think you swallowed any?

From the Safety Data Sheet:
"INGESTION: Flush lips with warm after to release lips if bonded. Ingestion is unlikely, though the product may stick in the mouth. Over a period of 1-2 days, the product will be loosened by saliva. Avoid swallowling [sic] the product. Get medical attention if symptoms occur."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Never heard of that one. Do you think you swallowed any?
> 
> From the Safety Data Sheet:
> "INGESTION: Flush lips with warm after to release lips if bonded. Ingestion is unlikely, though the product may stick in the mouth. Over a period of 1-2 days, the product will be loosened by saliva. Avoid swallowling [sic] the product. Get medical attention if symptoms occur."


-closes laptop-


----------



## CanserDYI

Got it all out, I think. That was fucking crazy lol my wife for a second suggested nail polish remover. "Do you fucking remember its in my mouth???" "I don't know I'm sorry!!?"


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Got it all out, I think. That was fucking crazy lol my wife for a second suggested nail polish remover. "Do you fucking remember its in my mouth???" "I don't know I'm sorry!!?"


JUST CHUG ACETONE, BRO! IT'LL BE FINE!


Please don't actually do that. Just the mental image was a bit LOL to me.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Never heard of that one. Do you think you swallowed any?
> 
> From the Safety Data Sheet:
> "INGESTION: Flush lips with warm after to release lips if bonded. Ingestion is unlikely, though the product may stick in the mouth. Over a period of 1-2 days, the product will be loosened by saliva. Avoid swallowling [sic] the product. Get medical attention if symptoms occur."



just think. Enough people have got superglue in their mouth that they had to put what to do about it in a data sheet. lol


----------



## bostjan

bostjan said:


> My stupid car decided to have a stroke or something, and now the onboard diagnostic computer thinks that the car cannot be operated safely, so it's refusing to start.
> 
> I feel like the guy Dave in 2001: A Space Odyssey-
> 
> Me: "Start the engine CAR"
> Car: "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you."
> Me: "What's the problem, CAR?"
> Car: "I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do."
> Me: "WTF?"
> Car: "This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it."
> Me: "Just start, please."
> Car: "I know that you were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen."
> Me: "I just want to go home!"
> 
> So I called the dealership. They said it might just need to be cleared. Cool, how do I proceed to do that? They said I have to take it to the dealer. Ok, tell me how to clear it and I promise I'll bring it straight there. "I'm sorry Bostjan, I'm afraid I can't do that for you."
> 
> Of course this happens when we are down to one vehicle. I don't have the funds to deal with this now, either, so it's just peachy timing.


Dealership finally called me just now to tell me my car if nerfed. Also had a very frustrating exchange with them about them wanting me to okay the repair before they could tell me whether they could even obtain the parts necessary to repair it.

And it's all because of the car's computer shitting the bed without any warning whatsoever.

They think they can fix it in about a week, if they can rip the computer out of a brand new car on the assembly line. I won't even get into it about how much that will cost me, but let's just say that the dealer expected me to just say "fuck it" and walk away from a car I haven't paid off.

I bought this car used two years ago and it has under 50k miles on it.

Also highly frustrating is that the dealer promised me a loaner car and reneged just now after delaying many times.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Dealership finally called me just now to tell me my car if nerfed. Also had a very frustrating exchange with them about them wanting me to okay the repair before they could tell me whether they could even obtain the parts necessary to repair it.
> 
> And it's all because of the car's computer shitting the bed without any warning whatsoever.
> 
> They think they can fix it in about a week, if they can rip the computer out of a brand new car on the assembly line. I won't even get into it about how much that will cost me, but let's just say that the dealer expected me to just say "fuck it" and walk away from a car I haven't paid off.
> 
> I bought this car used two years ago and it has under 50k miles on it.
> 
> Also highly frustrating is that the dealer promised me a loaner car and reneged just now after delaying many times.



oh damn that sucks big time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> just think. Enough people have got superglue in their mouth that they had to put what to do about it in a data sheet. lol


After working in healthcare for a while, I assume people are dumb/ignorant until they prove otherwise. It generally holds true, especially the last couple of years.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> After working in healthcare for a while, I assume people are dumb/ignorant until they prove otherwise. It generally holds true, especially the last couple of years.


Hey now, I can assure you to hell and back, i'm not ignorant!


Dumb on the other hand...


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> Hey now, I can assure you to hell and back, i'm not ignorant!
> 
> 
> Dumb on the other hand...



Someone once asked me if my child was illegitimate, and I said "naw, he can read!".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Someone once asked me if my child was illegitimate, and I said "naw, he can read!".


One of my coworker once asked "Is a pansexual is someone that wants to fuck pans?"


----------



## CanserDYI

Fuck fox news and everything about it, I have zero conservative views and subscribe to no conservative outlets, and I'm still getting Tucker Carlson's smug bitch face on ads on my favorite forum (here), the fuck is up with this?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Fuck fox news and everything about it, I have zero conservative views and subscribe to no conservative outlets, and I'm still getting Tucker Carlson's smug bitch face on ads on my favorite forum (here), the fuck is up with this?


Stop raging about him on the Internet, then you wouldn’t get targeted ads for his shit.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stop raging about him on the Internet, then you wouldn’t get targeted ads for his shit.


This is the first time i've ever typed the twats name out, genuinely. I am not a politically active person online.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> This is the first time i've ever typed the twats name out, genuinely. I am not a politically active person online.


The phone and other devices are listening to you, so if you’ve ever even said “fuck so and so,” it is likely going to target ads. It is pretty creepy. I’ve had ads for shit my girlfriend and I just talked about, and never looked up online.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The phone and other devices are listening to you, so if you’ve ever even said “fuck so and so,” it is likely going to target ads. It is pretty creepy. I’ve had ads for shit my girlfriend and I just talked about, and never looked up online.


That I believe. I've had too many "I was literally just speaking about this" for it to be coincidence.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The phone and other devices are listening to you, so if you’ve ever even said “fuck so and so,” it is likely going to target ads. It is pretty creepy. I’ve had ads for shit my girlfriend and I just talked about, and never looked up online.



We were literally in a Starbucks drive thru and I asked my wife what she wanted and she said something low carb. I said something like get the fuck outta here with that keto bullshit nonsense. She opened Pinterest and immediately the ad was for a low carb Starbucks coffee. I told Tim Cook to get the fuck outta here with that eavesdropping bullshit nonsense.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The phone and other devices are listening to you, so if you’ve ever even said “fuck so and so,” it is likely going to target ads. It is pretty creepy. I’ve had ads for shit my girlfriend and I just talked about, and never looked up online.



lol I've had this too. I've talked about random junk and then get ads about that exact thing in no time online. What a wonderful world we are in these days.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The phone eavesdropping shit is exactly why I shut off my phone when I get home and I don't own any smart home crap like an alexa, google, etc type stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol I've had this too. I've talked about random junk and then get ads about that exact thing in no time online. What a wonderful world we are in these days.....


I had a friend at work a few years ago walked next door to the carry out, there was a person in line in front of them they did not recognize and when they got back into work they look at their facebook and the same person was in People you may know, I found that friggin weird.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> I had a friend at work a few years ago walked next door to the carry out, there was a person in line in front of them they did not recognize and when they got back into work they look at their facebook and the same person was in People you may know, I found that friggin weird.


creepy!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Took a fuckin chunk out of my dust cover and front lip on my car I bought new in 2020. I know it's not "new" anymore, but new to me


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> ads on my favorite forum (here)


Someone recently noted that they used Stylus to add custom CSS to help smooth over some things after the software update - I tried it out so I could boost the colour on unread threads. I see no reason you couldn't use this to block ads too though.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I have to take a return on a guitar I sold "as described" on Reverb because the guy decided he can't afford it 2 days after I put it in the mail. He agreed to pay return shipping but it still sucks to have it go through the mail at least two more times and I have to take the hit on shipping both this time and when I actually sell it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have to take a return on a guitar I sold "as described" on Reverb because the guy decided he can't afford it 2 days after I put it in the mail. He agreed to pay return shipping but it still sucks to have it go through the mail at least two more times and I have to take the hit on shipping both this time and when I actually sell it.


I’m pretty sure you don’t have to take a return it if it sold as described, unless it’s shows up other than as described.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I’m pretty sure you don’t have to take a return it if it sold as described, unless it’s shows up other than as described.


I've been guilty of buying guitars I couldn't afford, then having the "oh shit" moment the next day. I know what the rules say but he contacted me while it was in shipping and I agreed on the condition that he not open the box and just send it right back at his expense. 

That said, it was delivered at lunch today and if he doesn't send it back within 24 hours I'm gonna cancel the return and tell him it's not my problem. Hate to do it to em but I do need that money and don't need the hassle.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I've been guilty of buying guitars I couldn't afford, then having the "oh shit" moment the next day. I know what the rules say but he contacted me while it was in shipping and I agreed on the condition that he not open the box and just send it right back at his expense.
> 
> That said, it was delivered at lunch today and if he doesn't send it back within 24 hours I'm gonna cancel the return and tell him it's not my problem. Hate to do it to em but I do need that money and don't need the hassle.


Except you’re out the money and getting the hassle. It should be his hassle to fix his mistake.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Alright well now I'm mad that I was too nice to someone who didn't deserve it lol


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah if I'm/my family is in need of money (only reason I sell gear) that becomes a "not my problem" situation immediately after you press purchase.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I just canceled the return. Reverb made me issue a refund so he got a dollar.

Thanks for the wake up call guys. I hate to be like that but at some point I have to take care of me.

Edit: he is saying it's not in described condition and has re-requested the return. It was mint when it left. What an asshat.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I just canceled the return. Reverb made me issue a refund so he got a dollar.
> 
> Thanks for the wake up call guys. I hate to be like that but at some point I have to take care of me.
> 
> Edit: he is saying it's not in described condition and has re-requested the return. It was mint when it left. What an asshat.



That guy is a hard core Buy Larper. 

Sorry for the shit routine man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I just canceled the return. Reverb made me issue a refund so he got a dollar.
> 
> Thanks for the wake up call guys. I hate to be like that but at some point I have to take care of me.
> 
> Edit: he is saying it's not in described condition and has re-requested the return. It was mint when it left. What an asshat.


I would let Reverb know that you would accept a return if it was unopened, and in order for him to have assessed it wasn’t as described, he had to open it. Return policy doesn’t recover buyers remorse, especially for someone who might go so far as to damage something to say it wasn’t as described.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would let Reverb know that you would accept a return if it was unopened, and in order for him to have assessed it wasn’t as described, he had to open it. Return policy doesn’t recover buyers remorse, especially for someone who might go so far as to damage something to say it wasn’t as described.


Word.


----------



## IwantTacos

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I'm needing to vent and maybe get some advice on how to deal with this. My best friend of about 20 years is just fucking driving me crazy and I don't know what to say to them or how to talk to them about this. I'll try to make it short, but take this story and add a 5x multiplier combo to this shit.
> 
> Long story short, I have a friend who is married to a pretty cool woman, who is my wife's best friend. After they had kids, she got a great job and they made the decision for him to be a stay at home dad. We started noticing signs of neglect in the children (poor hygiene, odd behaviors, yellowing teeth) and mentioned it to the wife. She essentially tells us shes working too much and relying on "them" (I'll get to this later.) To get the kids taken care of, at the same time my friend is spending literally all day playing video games and guitar, like literally all day. This behavior keeps getting worse and worse and apparently she said something to them and it "got better". Fast forward a few more months and finally she kind of gives them an ultimatum, do better or gtfo.
> 
> Around this same time, a friend(trans f to m) moved in with them because they were dealing with some abuse issues, and almost immediately this becomes a love triangle between all 3 of them. Literally a week later my best friend comes out "I'm a woman now" and IMMEDIATELY makes fucking EVERYTHING about them and their transition. The wife is working through this providing the money for their medications and they revert back to their usual self, video games, guitar, and drinking. The stress gets so bad that the wife is literally going blind in one eye and my friend STILL refuses to work or help out and is now bringing down the whole family.
> 
> We went over to their house yesterday to let the kids play together and us have a jam session and the house is a fucking mess, trash, wine bottles, bowls half smoked on the tables, weed carts everywhere. The sink is broken and just running constantly, cat litter just everywhere. I look at their 4 year old child and he is just tiny and his front teeth are rotted off. My wife and I are just appalled at what has happened to our friends lives and we have no idea how to say something without them just flipping out and making it all about themselves as they always do.
> 
> I have forgotten so many things typing this but tldr; friend is a selfish person, refuses to help his family, when given ultimatum he comes out as trans, and his wife has given up, and now their children are suffering. Please someone advise me some help. They don't post here, but I'm almost hoping they find this message.




call cps. Do it now.


----------



## Bodes

I'm a teacher and another teacher who I work witj, whose daughter goes to the school, with was probing her daughter's maths teacher about what questions are going to be on her daughter's maths test next week.

I told her off about it.

Guess who got a formal complaint put in against them?

Reasoning: questioning her professionalism in front of other teachers.


----------



## nightflameauto

The conversation about the phone creepiness:
For a start, the political forum here, especially the US Politics thread, throws around Cucker Tarlson's name constantly as a punching bag, so it's sorta/kinda possible the targetted ads are forum specific rather than user specific.

But I know damn good and well the phones are always listening. My wife and I discussed childhood hobbies one night and I told her about this model that I had built so many times I could build, paint, decal and seal one in a single day, and had been known to build four or more of them in a week. I mentioned what the model was, and that it was a best guess at what the actual top-secret stealth jet was. It turned out to be completely wrong, and was really just a model company taking the concepts of the SR71 Blackbird and turning it into a fighter.

The next morning I had email from eBay suggesting several auctions for that model. That was my wake-up moment. The companies swear they are using the mics to record all the time, but we all know that's utter bullshit at this point.


----------



## TedEH

I'm still very skeptical of the whole "all your devices are secretly listening" thing. In part, because it's always anecdotes with no proof, but also because - similar to how a lot of conspiracy theories work - there are so many layers that would need to work in concert and be on the same page that are very unlikely to cooperate in that way. I'm not saying it's impossible, because of course it's possible, but it seems very unlikely to me. Plus there would be evidence of this. Apple / Google control the OS, and therefore control what software has access to what hardware. So either every company doing the advertising (facebook, amazon, ebay, etc) are all defeating the OS, or the OS is in on it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the core of the android OS is still visible to the public, no? And the amount of web traffic needed to send audio from your phone would be something you could pretty easily demonstrate. Lots of people leave their assistant features running (which _does_ record you pretty often), but that's not secret, and we can't prove what does or doesn't happen to those recordings after they're taken.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I'm still very skeptical of the whole "all your devices are secretly listening" thing. In part, because it's always anecdotes with no proof, but also because - similar to how a lot of conspiracy theories work - there are so many layers that would need to work in concert and be on the same page that are very unlikely to cooperate in that way. I'm not saying it's impossible, because of course it's possible, but it seems very unlikely to me. Plus there would be evidence of this. Apple / Google control the OS, and therefore control what software has access to what hardware. So either every company doing the advertising (facebook, amazon, ebay, etc) are all defeating the OS, or the OS is in on it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the core of the android OS is still visible to the public, no? And the amount of web traffic needed to send audio from your phone would be something you could pretty easily demonstrate. Lots of people leave their assistant features running (which _does_ record you pretty often), but that's not secret, and we can't prove what does or doesn't happen to those recordings after they're taken.


I have my doubts pure audio is being uploaded anywhere. I do, however, think keywords are picked up, processed locally into easily transmittable data, and passed along.

Sniff a network your phone is on and you'll see all kinds of traffic even when the phone is idle. That's Android or Apple.


----------



## Demiurge

I don't think that devices listen-in like_ it seems like they must be _ in some of these weird cases. Instead, I just think that with the gobs & gobs of information collected on us through normal/expected means (ah, dystopia) has allowed for companies to get a profile on us that is much richer than we imagine. Our potential interests are well-predicted, and we have a predilection to identify & remember the uncanny coincidences, forgetting that we get obliterated by content for everything. Then, Facebook admits to promoting content to people that is also challenging to their beliefs which probably explains the instances of 'counter-programming' as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I have my doubts pure audio is being uploaded anywhere. I do, however, think keywords are picked up, processed locally into easily transmittable data, and passed along.
> 
> Sniff a network your phone is on and you'll see all kinds of traffic even when the phone is idle. That's Android or Apple.


Yep, but it's just a cOnSpIrAcY tHeOrY.


----------



## Adieu

CanserDYI said:


> Welp. I did something dumb, tried to open a little bottle of superglue with my teeth and guess what happened?
> 
> yep, pretty much half of it squirted into my mouth. That was a fucking nightmare trying to get off my teeth and tongue.



Use gloves and pliers next time


----------



## Adieu

bostjan said:


> Dealership finally called me just now to tell me my car if nerfed. Also had a very frustrating exchange with them about them wanting me to okay the repair before they could tell me whether they could even obtain the parts necessary to repair it.
> 
> And it's all because of the car's computer shitting the bed without any warning whatsoever.
> 
> They think they can fix it in about a week, if they can rip the computer out of a brand new car on the assembly line. I won't even get into it about how much that will cost me, but let's just say that the dealer expected me to just say "fuck it" and walk away from a car I haven't paid off.
> 
> I bought this car used two years ago and it has under 50k miles on it.
> 
> Also highly frustrating is that the dealer promised me a loaner car and reneged just now after delaying many times.



Hit a junkyard for the part


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> One of my coworker once asked "Is a pansexual is someone that wants to fuck pans?"



"That too"


----------



## TedEH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yep, but it's just a cOnSpIrAcY tHeOrY.


Some conspiracy theories are more plausible than others. The idea that your phone is secretly listening in all the time so that it can serve you ads based on idle conversation cues is plausible, it's just not proven. Until it's either proven or admitted to, that fits the description of conspiracy theory to me.


----------



## Adieu

TedEH said:


> Some conspiracy theories are more plausible than others. The idea that your phone is secretly listening in all the time so that it can serve you ads based on idle conversation cues is plausible, it's just not proven. Until it's either proven or admitted to, that fits the description of conspiracy theory to me.



If terms and conditions are to be believed, your phone "isn't" --- your open apps are


----------



## LunatiqueRob

I had to spend 2x the normal retail price on a new graphics card, because my new monitor can't display the full 4k resolution due to my current graphics card being too old. This price hike has been going on since the pandemic and crypto mining, and no one knows when the prices will come back down to normal again, and I can't just sit here and wait while my new monitor is only displaying 1920 x 1080.


----------



## TedEH

LunatiqueRob said:


> because my new monitor can't display the full 4k resolution due to my current graphics card being too old


Curious what the old and new card are? I recently moved to 4k and figured out I need to use use a refresh rate lower than the max the monitor can do in order to maintain 4k without using some kind of colour subsampling.


----------



## Adieu

LunatiqueRob said:


> I had to spend 2x the normal retail price on a new graphics card, because my new monitor can't display the full 4k resolution due to my current graphics card being too old. This price hike has been going on since the pandemic and crypto mining, and no one knows when the prices will come back down to normal again, and I can't just sit here and wait while my new monitor is only displaying 1920 x 1080.



You know that crap laptop integrated graphics can handle multiple 4k displays these days? You don't need a crypto-capable card.

Btw one bottleneck can be cables. Some of those can't 4k.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

TedEH said:


> Curious what the old and new card are? I recently moved to 4k and figured out I need to use use a refresh rate lower than the max the monitor can do in order to maintain 4k without using some kind of colour subsampling.





Adieu said:


> You know that crap laptop integrated graphics can handle multiple 4k displays these days? You don't need a crypto-capable card.
> 
> Btw one bottleneck can be cables. Some of those can't 4k.


Unfortunately, in my case, it is indeed the graphics card (GeForce 550 TI), which isn't 4K capable. I could get 4K from my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga 1st-gen) with the new monitor (ASUS ProArt PA329), but I got the new monitor for my desktop, which is my main rig. The new card I got is a Zotac GeForce 1660 Super 6 GB, which will go well with the Ryzen 7 3700X of my current system. I don't need cutting-edge gaming performance since I don't play games anymore and just do media creation (video/photo editing, music production).


----------



## TedEH

Aaaah I had been thinking something like a 700 series or something, which I thiiiiiink would have been ok as long as you're not pushing multiple monitors or high refresh rates or something,


----------



## BlackMastodon

Living in my current home for nearly nine months and I just now realized that one of the tiles in my main floor bathroom is different than the others. Almost identical marble look, but this one is a matte finish and the others are glossy. This is just one of a handful of things I've discovered that the previous owner did that wrinkle my brow and hurt my brain.

He knew just enough about woodworking and renovating to be dangerous, but not any good at any of them. It's incredibly obvious where the professional remodels they paid for end, and his "handy work" starts.

A curse on him, and his new home!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Living in my current home for nearly nine months and I just now realized that one of the tiles in my main floor bathroom is different than the others. Almost identical marble look, but this one is a matte finish and the others are glossy. This is just one of a handful of things I've discovered that the previous owner did that wrinkle my brow and hurt my brain.
> 
> He knew just enough about woodworking and renovating to be dangerous, but not any good at any of them. It's incredibly obvious where the professional remodels they paid for end, and his "handy work" starts.
> 
> A curse on him, and his new home!


Apparently not that obvious if it took you 9 months to notice it.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Apparently not that obvious if it took you 9 months to notice it.



:high-five:


----------



## Grindspine

My brother-in-law started texting me last night for information on the guitar that I gave my niece. Apparently, it was damaged by smoke damage in the Colorado fires and I am just now hearing that they had it stowed in a storage locker. My brother-in-law and sister both tried to call me while I was trying to sleep off a migraine caused by repetitive motion stress at work. This is after dropping another $60 yesterday on a physical therapy appointment for my shoulder. 

On top off all of that, one of my pets has an ear infection and my wife is drunk again.

Let's just add that to the ongoing stress of living in city with zero friends since I moved here for work just before the pandemic hit.

FML


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Grindspine said:


> My brother-in-law started texting me last night for information on the guitar that I gave my niece. Apparently, it was damaged by smoke damage in the Colorado fires and I am just now hearing that they had it stowed in a storage locker. My brother-in-law and sister both tried to call me while I was trying to sleep off a migraine caused by repetitive motion stress at work. This is after dropping another $60 yesterday on a physical therapy appointment for my shoulder.
> 
> On top off all of that, one of my pets has an ear infection and my wife is drunk again.
> 
> Let's just add that to the ongoing stress of living in city with zero friends since I moved here for work just before the pandemic hit.
> 
> FML


I got nuthin but wanted to say hope things gets better.soon. Sorry, brother.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Apparently not that obvious if it took you 9 months to notice it.





BlackMastodon said:


> Almost identical marble look, but this one is a matte finish and the others are glossy.



It isn't obvious, but now it's gonna be one of those things I can't unsee.


----------



## LordCashew

BlackMastodon said:


> It isn't obvious, but now it's gonna be one of those things I can't unsee.


As someone who used to do tile work I suspect there is a way to match the sheen. Perhaps the matte tile can be buffed to gloss?


----------



## jaxadam

LordIronSpatula said:


> As someone who used to do tile work I suspect there is a way to match the sheen. Perhaps the matte tile can be buffed to gloss?



I would think even a high gloss sealer.


----------



## Grindspine

High Plains Drifter said:


> I got nuthin but wanted to say hope things gets better.soon. Sorry, brother.


Thanks ya.

At least I have a job and roof over my head. But some days just suuuuck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Somehow tweaked my elbow while lifting yesterday


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Somehow tweaked my elbow while lifting yesterday



That's just the DOMS. Take some equipoise and work through it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> Somehow tweaked my elbow while lifting yesterday



i tweaked my knee back in september doing lunges and I'm still not back to 100%. Getting old sucks. You just wake up hurting everywhere all the time


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> That's just the DOMS. Take some equipoise and work through it.


Yeah, take a salt tablet and walk it off.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't know why I let my emotions take control of me but I did the unthinkable and replied to some gun nut on reddit posting about occupy someone's praising of Ukraine giving out weapons to civilians to fight against the Russians. The post was a screen of two posts, the first about how civilians have no need of an AR-15 and the second from yesterday about Ukraine arming civilians. Needless to say, these jackasses can't understand that people who are against armed civilians in peacetime would be for arming civilians in the event of an invasion by the second most powerful military on Earth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> I don't know why I let my emotions take control of me but I did the unthinkable and replied to some gun nut on reddit posting about occupy someone's praising of Ukraine giving out weapons to civilians to fight against the Russians. The post was a screen of two posts, the first about how civilians have no need of an AR-15 and the second from yesterday about Ukraine arming civilians. Needless to say, these jackasses can't understand that people who are against armed civilians in peacetime would be for arming civilians in the event of an invasion by the second most powerful military on Earth.


Yes, let's arm people who have zero clue what they are doing with a weapon. LMAO. Maybe they aren't the jackass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, let's arm people who have zero clue what they are doing with a weapon. LMAO. Maybe they aren't the jackass.


I think you're severely underestimating how easy it is to learn to use a firearm.


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, let's arm people who have zero clue what they are doing with a weapon. LMAO. Maybe they aren't the jackass.


It's a last resort in a desperate situation which was the point I was trying to make but then they are all about how tHeY nEvEr WoUlD hAvE iNvAdEd If ThE CiViLiAnS wErE aRmEd to which I tried to explain what you are saying that giving assault rifles to a bunch of untrained civilians isn't going to do dick against an army with tanks and aircraft.


----------



## bostjan

Shooting a gun is really easy. Anyone can do it. It's the part about not getting shot or blown up that is very difficult.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Shooting a gun is really easy. Anyone can do it. It's the part about not getting shot or blown up that is very difficult.


If you're under fire and do not have training, you're much more likely to shoot yourself, a friend, a building, and/or wasting bullets, when quantity of ammo is of utmost concern. Having proper training to fall back on when you're under fire is going to limit "panic fire" quite a bit.


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If you're under fire and do not have training, you're much more likely to shoot yourself, a friend, a building, and/or wasting bullets, when quantity of ammo is of utmost concern. Having proper training to fall back on when you're under fire is going to limit "panic fire" quite a bit.


Exactly. Keeping a cool head. Discipline. The ability to follow orders. Communicate effectively and move as a unit. This makes the difference between a bunch of bumpkins firing wildly at anything and everything versus an infantry squad able to use their firepower to full advantage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> Exactly. Keeping a cool head. Discipline. The ability to follow orders. Communicate effectively and move as a unit. This makes the difference between a bunch of bumpkins firing wildly at anything and everything versus an infantry squad able to use their firepower to full advantage.


Giving civilians with little to no experience with a gun are not likely to keep a cool head, move as a unit, etc. Expecting others to train them while under fire isn't exactly a good idea, unless you're advocating for mandatory military duty as some countries require.


----------



## possumkiller

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Giving civilians with little to no experience with a gun are not likely to keep a cool head, move as a unit, etc. Expecting others to train them while under fire isn't exactly a good idea, unless you're advocating for mandatory military duty as some countries require.


I feel like you think I am disagreeing with you when I'm not. What you are saying is literally the same thing I was telling these gun nuts.


----------



## BMFan30

possumkiller said:


> I don't know why I let my emotions take control of me but I did the unthinkable and replied to some gun nut on reddit posting about occupy someone's praising of Ukraine giving out weapons to civilians to fight against the Russians. The post was a screen of two posts, the first about how civilians have no need of an AR-15 and the second from yesterday about Ukraine arming civilians. Needless to say, these jackasses can't understand that people who are against armed civilians in peacetime would be for arming civilians in the event of an invasion by the second most powerful military on Earth.


A) It's extremely easy to learn your way around a weapon especially when you have no choice because B) there is war looming over your country.

Yanks always have all the fucking opinions when it comes time to talk about something that's not their country in the most out of touch way. The civillians are the fucking army out there learning through this war. Jesus you fucking yanks. They have no other choice, stay and fight or give up your country and flee to be foreign refugee.

I bet you're really bummed you can't visit eastern Europe cause of this stupid fucking war or some other super out of touch shit like that.


----------



## possumkiller

BMFan30 said:


> A) It's extremely easy to learn your way around a weapon especially when you have no choice because B) there is war looming over your country.
> 
> Yanks always have all the fucking opinions when it comes time to talk about something that's not their country in the most out of touch way. The civillians are the fucking army out there learning through this war. Jesus you fucking yanks. They have no other choice, stay and fight or give up your country and flee to be foreign refugee.
> 
> I bet you're really bummed you can't visit eastern Europe cause of this stupid fucking war or some other super out of touch shit like that.


I'm in Poland. Where are you?


----------



## BMFan30

possumkiller said:


> I'm in Poland. Where are you?


Am from Donetsk, Ukraine but I'm not there anymore. So I feel for this personally because they are my people but when they have no choice but to lose their country or take up arms then inevitably lose themselves.

It's not like Ukrainian military has any match to face fuckwit Russian infantry and tanks so it's up to civilians who have the balls to stay and sacrifice themselves or get stuck in the middle of this as unarmed civilians because they were unable to make a choice by escaping.

Russian military has no justice by pushing tanks onto civilian land willingly.


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> Somehow tweaked my elbow while lifting yesterday


Take a turmeric supplement. Maybe Chondritin or a Glucosamine supp might help you but for me it's done fuck all.

Having said that I take Animal Flex which has all that plus some other compounds like collagen and other shit. My joints are definitely getting something from it as I have noticeably less pain on off days. I was taking only turmeric before Animal Flex, it was cheaper, more available and most importantly it worked wonders for me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BMFan30 said:


> Take a turmeric supplement. Maybe Chondritin or a Glucosamine supp might help you but for me it's done fuck all.
> 
> Having said that I take Animal Flex which has all that plus some other compounds like collagen and other shit. My joints are definitely getting something from it as I have noticeably less pain on off days. I was taking only turmeric before Animal Flex, it was cheaper, more available and most importantly it worked wonders for me.



Going to sang some and put it in my stack.


----------



## MFB

Not quite sure why, but yeah, had a dream about my ex where we were together again - and the only thing I remember after waking up is that it was much like our actual relationship; started fine but then at one point, a switch flipped and we were on opposite wavelengths.

Neither of us did anything wrong, although I have some suspicions she wasn't over her previous ex, but still woke up feeling shitty because of it.


----------



## BMFan30

Seabeast2000 said:


> Going to sang some and put it in my stack.


I got the orange flavored powder you mix in with water but I regret it and wish I bought the flavorless capsules so get those because that's what I'm getting next since the flavor of the powder mix is next to unbearable yet extremely effective. 

Why taste it if you can get the benefits without the ass taste in your mouth? Am I right?


----------



## BMFan30

MFB said:


> Not quite sure why, but yeah, had a dream about my ex where we were together again - and the only thing I remember after waking up is that it was much like our actual relationship; started fine but then at one point, a switch flipped and we were on opposite wavelengths.
> 
> Neither of us did anything wrong, although I have some suspicions she wasn't over her previous ex, but still woke up feeling shitty because of it.


I totally understand and I hope things get better for you brother. Just know she is not the only pair of legs that benefitial to you in this world no matter how hard it is to hear that in the current moment.

If I was you or for this matter me from 5 years ago, I would focus only on your own health, gym and musical ambitions then call that "waiting" for better days in the meantime.

It may not sound like much but it's the advice I wish I took years ago and wish to pass it onto a great brother like yourself! Keep your head up bro for there is no other choice.


----------



## jaxadam

BMFan30 said:


> Take a turmeric supplement. Maybe Chondritin or a Glucosamine supp might help you but for me it's done fuck all.
> 
> Having said that I take Animal Flex which has all that plus some other compounds like collagen and other shit. My joints are definitely getting something from it as I have noticeably less pain on off days. I was taking only turmeric before Animal Flex, it was cheaper, more available and most importantly it worked wonders for me.



We just started taking tumeric in pill form. I used to take the Animal Pak vitamins and holy shit was that something to swallow. Glucosamine never did shit for me either.


----------



## BMFan30

jaxadam said:


> We just started taking tumeric in pill form. I used to take the Animal Pak vitamins and holy shit was that something to swallow. Glucosamine never did shit for me either.


All that Animal has done is put all the "joint" compounds into "Flex" and hope for the best is my best guess but I'm like you I've taken all the separate substances you can for joints and found that mostly all that helps me is Turmeric and Collagen.

So, if that's all you can find in your nearest vitamin selling shop then find those and take them but I was the biggest pessimist when it came to joint supplements so all I can offer is keep looking for options because there IS hope. I promise you.

I'm going to order the Animal Flex caps instead of the powder next and my line of advice is just to take it everyday as a line of defense instead of waiting for the joint pain to return because inevitably it will, unfortunately.

Maybe bodybuilders that aren't natural don't feel the joint pain as much as someone like me but I'm always up for more options to help me since I have only one option which is to train naturally.

(I've taken Animal Pak in the past too but I found I get the same benefit from seperating a multivitamin into single pills throughout my day which makes it more potent on it's own much like Animal Pak and still less pills to swallow. Meaining I take a 3 different compounds now then 3 more 4 hours later instead of having it all in one pack like Animal presents itself.)


----------



## MFB

Oh, I left out a sentence that makes my confusion over her more obvious: she's my ex from 12 YEARS AGO. I legit have not seen her since I was 20 years old in community college.

She's married now and all that jazz, and I honestly hadn't thought about her in some time besides at best a "I wonder where she ended up" type thought.


----------



## jaxadam

BMFan30 said:


> All that Animal has done is put all the "joint" compounds into "Flex" and hope for the best is my best guess but I'm like you I've taken all the separate substances you can for joints and found that mostly all that helps me is Turmeric and Collagen.
> 
> So, if that's all you can find in your nearest vitamin selling shop then find those and take them but I was the biggest pessimist when it came to joint supplements so all I can offer is keep looking for options because there IS hope. I promise you.
> 
> I'm going to order the Animal Flex caps instead of the powder next and my line of advice is just to take it everyday as a line of defense instead of waiting for the joint pain to return because inevitably it will, unfortunately.
> 
> Maybe bodybuilders that aren't natural don't feel the joint pain as much as someone like me but I'm always up for more options to help me since I have only one option which is to train naturally.
> 
> (I've taken Animal Pak in the past too but I found I get the same benefit from seperating a multivitamin into single pills throughout my day which makes it more potent on it's own much like Animal Pak and still less pills to swallow. Meaining I take a 3 different compounds now then 3 more 4 hours later instead of having it all in one pack like Animal presents itself.)



I don’t have too many joint issues but I feel like a high quality fish oil goes a long way.

Inb4 cbd oil for “joint” issues. Hot damn I crack myself up.


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> had a dream


I personally don't put a whole lot of stock in dreams having "meaning". I have these really strange dreams sometimes where I just get unreasonably angry - and that might not mean much to anyone who doesn't know me in person, but I'm normally about as calm and un-angry as it gets most of the time (even if I'm an ass on the internet, hah) - to the point that people have called me "timid". But in dreams though.... just strait up screaming tantrums and violence at the slightest provocation. If I had to make up some theory, I'd be willing to believe we pretty regularly have dreams that amount to some singular distilled emotion being played out or processed, and it's probably just that these angry ones happen to bother me enough to be memorable.


----------



## BMFan30

jaxadam said:


> We just started taking tumeric in pill form. I used to take the Animal Pak vitamins and holy shit was that something to swallow. Glucosamine never did shit for me either.


All that Animal has done is put all the "joint" compounds into "Flex" and hope for the best is my best guess but I'm like you I've taken all the separate subtances you can for joints and found that mostly all that helps me is Tuermeric and Collagen.

So, if that's all you can find in your nearest vitamin selling shop then find those and take them but I was the biggest pessimism when it came to joint supplements so all I can offer is keep looking for options because there IS hope. I promise you.

I'm going to order the Animal Flex caps instead of the powder next and my line of advice is just to take it everyday as a line of defence instead of waiting for the joint pain to return because inevitably it will, unfortunately.

Maybe bodybuilders that aren't natural don't feel the joint pain as much as someone like me but I'm always up for more options to help me since I have only one option which is to train naturally.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't find the template for my headless build after spending the last hour digging through my woodworking shit and my parts room. Fucking annoying.


----------



## thebeesknees22

....I have made a huge mistake....


welp there goes my fun money for the year. 




I need to stop working so much over time so I pay more attention to stuff. 

... bah! 
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻​
I accidentally over contributed to my RRSP 'cause I looked at 2020's contribution room instead of 2021's....... *RRSP is like a 401k or IRA in canada. 

It's been in there for almost a year so I'm going to get a hefty penalty, plus I get hit with huge taxes on withdrawing the overage from that account. 

dumb dumb. 


Apparently you can plead your case to the CRA if you have a reasonable explanation, but I have a feeling they'd just look at me and say "pay up....dumbass"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> I accidentally over contributed to my RRSP 'cause I looked at 2020's contribution room instead of 2021's....... *RRSP is like a 401k or IRA in canada.
> 
> It's been in there for almost a year so I'm going to get a hefty penalty, plus I get hit with huge taxes on withdrawing the overage from that account.
> 
> dumb dumb.
> 
> 
> Apparently you can plead your case to the CRA if you have a reasonable explanation, but I have a feeling they'd just look at me and say "pay up....dumbass"


I mean, you made an honest mistake. Then again, government gonna government.


----------



## BlackMastodon

And the CRA has been slow to act on anything except collecting money since Covid started. I called them a week or 2 ago asking when they'd approve my request to stop interest and penalties accruing on my account. They said it's taking up to 19 months for it to go into effect. Insane. And that's assuming they'll reimburse if they approve the request in the first place.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> And the CRA has been slow to act on anything except collecting money since Covid started. I called them a week or 2 ago asking when they'd approve my request to stop interest and penalties accruing on my account. They said it's taking up to 19 months for it to go into effect. Insane. And that's assuming they'll reimburse if they approve the request in the first place.


geeez 19 months? that's crazy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Very annoyed by the university payment system that seems engineered to punish poor people. Need a payment plan? FEE, motherfucker. Miss a payment by a day? FEE, motherfucker. Even my insanely predatory car loan servicer (ALLY) gives me ten fucking days before they penalize me. 

Today, I had to overdraft my checking acct deeply to pay bills (less predatory than a payday loan at least, thankful my bank lets me do this) leading to a situation where a scheduled payment is going to hit my empty bank account and then FEE, motherfucker! I even paid the fee in cash today but they can't stop the draw apparently. 

I get it, it's out of their hands and the third party company bills the U for a bounced check so they can't do shit but it's incredibly frustrating. Technically this is my "fault" but I did everything to fix the situation within my power and I'm still just offering up another pound of flesh to the U for being poor and insolvent. Blood for the blood gods.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The ID.me site is absolute fucking trash and needs to be deleted, and started over from scratch. The entire team should be fired for making such a useless pile of garbage.


----------



## Thaeon

Not music or guitar related at all, but I'm pretty sure a cute girl has been flirting with me and I may have missed an opportunity. Here's hoping I can recover.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Thaeon said:


> Not music or guitar related at all, but I'm pretty sure a cute girl has been flirting with me and I may have missed an opportunity. Here's hoping I can recover.


I still have constant cringe flashbacks from high school where girls were clearly trying to flirt but I was too socially inept at that time...whoops.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Last week my PS5 broke and I broke my phone screen yesterday. Can't snooze my alarm, can't play music. Feels odd not having a phone. But hey I got to eat breakfast this morning and in good health


----------



## Thaeon

CovertSovietBear said:


> I still have constant cringe flashbacks from high school where girls were clearly trying to flirt but I was too socially inept at that time...whoops.



I'm nearly 42. It doesn't get easier.


----------



## TedEH

CovertSovietBear said:


> Last week my PS5 broke


What broke in it? Something that might be repairable maybe? I've gotten a lot of "broken" consoles for cheap that just needed a good cleaning.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

TedEH said:


> What broke in it? Something that might be repairable maybe? I've gotten a lot of "broken" consoles for cheap that just needed a good cleaning.


After the last update, 2 weeks ago? Not sure when, the console would not recognize or charge my controller. Bought a new one, same thing. Did every single reset possible including safe mode, hard reset from the internet and from USB, nothing. Plugged in my PS4 controller in able to do those things. Old controller and new controller (got the galaxy purple one  ) still function on PC for some reason.

PSN is sending me a box to ship it back for warranty repair. I bought it back late October and I've had my PS3/PS4 since 2010/2014 and haven't had similar issues.
All after purchasing over 14 games to slowly chew over the year so will be postponed


----------



## TedEH

I guess I'm so used to old consoles that I forget warranty is a thing. Yeh, definitely use the warranty if that's an option I guess.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

TedEH said:


> I guess I'm so used to old consoles that I forget warranty is a thing. Yeh, definitely use the warranty if that's an option I guess.


Until now I've never had to use warranty. All of my consoles going back to my Gameboy color still work. First time for everything


----------



## LordCashew

CovertSovietBear said:


> I still have constant cringe flashbacks from high school where girls were clearly trying to flirt but I was too socially inept at that time...whoops.


Yeah I have some high school flashbacks, tons of college flashbacks, even some early 30s flashbacks... Married now so I guess I got the drift eventually...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CovertSovietBear said:


> I still have constant cringe flashbacks from high school where girls were clearly trying to flirt but I was too socially inept at that time...whoops.



I can think of multiple such instances as a student where I fully assumed I was being made fun of. Looking back I missed a lot of opportunities for dumb teenage fun. I started playing guitar around 15 because I wanted to be "cooler." It worked and I didn't know what to do with the attention. Still not entirely sure.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I can think of multiple such instances as a student where I fully assumed I was being made fun of. Looking back I missed a lot of opportunities for dumb teenage fun. I started playing guitar around 15 because I wanted to be "cooler." It worked and I didn't know what to do with the attention. Still not entirely sure.


Start a cult.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I can think of multiple such instances as a student where I fully assumed I was being made fun of.


Hell, I've been married almost twenty-two years and still think I'm being made fun of when my wife flirts with me. Us male creatures are a special kinda dumb when it comes to such things, aside from the assholes who just assume everybody's waiting to pounce on their cock just for existing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Stupid eBay. Tried selling my PRS SE 7 around the start of the pandemic but obviously that fucked everything up so I took it down since I wouldn't be able to cross the border to ship from within the US and save a bit on international shipping. Went to list it again today but since eBay changed their policies and I don't regularly sell things on there I can't set the Buy It Now price at more than C$1000 (or about $797 USD, as of today). I listed it with the bidding starting around 700 so I don't get completely screwed on their fees, but I also listed it on Reverb so let's see what happens.


----------



## nightflameauto

Day three of our firewall causing my external, dealer facing order site to drop connection and die. We've already updated to new firewalls at support's recommendation. They're even worse than the old firewalls. Real fun not being the network guy when the network is causing your product to fail. Because who does everybody want answers from? The guy in charge of the site. Who can do fuck-all about the problem? The guy in charge of the site.

Death may be coming. Mine or somebody else's, not sure yet.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm fucking disgusted right now. My son is in Kindergarten and my daughter will be attending next year, and my wife and I are coaches, and alumni of this school district, and we live ONE FUCKING STREET away from the district and were told we arent welcome back at this school next year.

I'm just fucking about to blow my fucking lid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> I'm fucking disgusted right now. My son is in Kindergarten and my daughter will be attending next year, and my wife and I are coaches, and alumni of this school district, and we live ONE FUCKING STREET away from the district and were told we arent welcome back at this school next year.
> 
> I'm just fucking about to blow my fucking lid.



Is the principal named Kurt by any chance?


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> I'm fucking disgusted right now. My son is in Kindergarten and my daughter will be attending next year, and my wife and I are coaches, and alumni of this school district, and we live ONE FUCKING STREET away from the district and were told we arent welcome back at this school next year.
> 
> I'm just fucking about to blow my fucking lid.



oh that's rough dude. :/ 

Budget cuts? ... or the usual school/parent politics? 

Hopefully it leads to bigger and better things. Sometimes moving on turns out to be better in the end anyway. Never know what a new opportunity may come your way!


----------



## CovertSovietBear

CanserDYI said:


> I'm fucking disgusted right now. My son is in Kindergarten and my daughter will be attending next year, and my wife and I are coaches, and alumni of this school district, and we live ONE FUCKING STREET away from the district and were told we arent welcome back at this school next year.
> 
> I'm just fucking about to blow my fucking lid.


Had the same problem growing up. District lines were redrawn and had to use my friends address in order to stay at the same high school.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh that's rough dude. :/
> 
> Budget cuts? ... or the usual school/parent politics?
> 
> Hopefully it leads to bigger and better things. Sometimes moving on turns out to be better in the end anyway. Never know what a new opportunity may come your way!



They're closing three schools in our district at the end of the year, and at least one of them is very new. It's all because there are enough wannabe libertarians on the school board this year to actually make policy changes to the end of gutting the public education system and replacing it with a voucher/charter nightmare. We had low enrollment (because it's a fucking pandemic) which was taken as an opportunity to claim that we don't need all the public schools we have. Meanwhile classes are already overcrowded, and the intensive resource SpEd rooms I mostly work in are getting their numbers of aides cut while class sizes continue to increase. 

Because fuck poor people, and fuck their kids.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> They're closing three schools in our district at the end of the year, and at least one of them is very new. It's all because there are enough wannabe libertarians on the school board this year to actually make policy changes to the end of gutting the public education system and replacing it with a voucher/charter nightmare. We had low enrollment (because it's a fucking pandemic) which was taken as an opportunity to claim that we don't need all the public schools we have. Meanwhile classes are already overcrowded, and the intensive resource SpEd rooms I mostly work in are getting their numbers of aides cut while class sizes continue to increase.
> 
> Because fuck poor people, and fuck their kids.


ahhh f'ing Betsy DeVos policies that are still lingering..

It'll take a long time to undo all the damage she's done... but that discussion's for the Politics thread..


----------



## Kaura

Went to see first gig in 2 years, woke up and found my phone FUBAR.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My hand keeps cramping up when i'm painting.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> My hand keeps cramping up when i'm painting.


Getting back into mini painting for the first time since I was 12 and feeling my own mortality after doing it a few hours at a time. Need to constantly remind myself to straighten my back and keep the models further away from my face so I can fucking see straight afterwards.


----------



## p0ke

I've just about had enough of everyone being sick or disabled for some other reason. First my wife was pregnant forever, gave birth forever, we all had covid forever... And now we've got the goddamned norovirus. 

It started with my wife vomiting and shitting everything out. Couple of days and that was it. Then our 5yo had the same symptoms, in the middle of the night of course. Now she's fine, but now my stepson and I have it. FML


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> I've just about had enough of everyone being sick or disabled for some other reason. First my wife was pregnant forever, gave birth forever, we all had covid forever... And now we've got the goddamned norovirus.
> 
> It started with my wife vomiting and shitting everything out. Couple of days and that was it. Then our 5yo had the same symptoms, in the middle of the night of course. Now she's fine, but now my stepson and I have it. FML



You know, this is the best time of year to get a good ‘ol dehydrating case of the norovirus to get those abs popping for the pool parties.


----------



## CanserDYI

It was my daughters 5th birthday yesterday, I have 5 kids that stole my bed last night, so I slept on the floor while my wife slept on the couch, that's not even why I'm mad, we have a relatively small house, and these are a ton of tiny little girls, and we have one bathroom. My wife decided to tell me mid party that I should not be using the bathroom while they are there. Its been since yesterday at 2PM, and I'm just about to wreck these little girls day's soon if they don't leave.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> It was my daughters 5th birthday yesterday, I have 5 kids that stole my bed last night, so I slept on the floor while my wife slept on the couch, that's not even why I'm mad, we have a relatively small house, and these are a ton of tiny little girls, and we have one bathroom. My wife decided to tell me mid party that I should not be using the bathroom while they are there. Its been since yesterday at 2PM, and I'm just about to wreck these little girls day's soon if they don't leave.


Are you supposed to be using the back yard?! WTF?

My house is really old. Our bathroom is on the 2nd floor. There was an old lady who owned the house before us. She had a lean-to shed built onto the house, had a hole cut through the exterior wall, and then had a toilet installed in the shed. It's like an out-house, but with a flush toilet and you don't have to go outside. I guess it was cheaper than installing a proper bathroom, but it's not heated, and there was no sink in there when we moved in.

Anyway, I'm sure that's technically illegal, but the home inspectors didn't write it up when we bought the house and it's still there. Maybe, if you ever need a second bathroom on the cheap and your house is too small, you could do something similar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to sell shit on fb is such hassle. Nothing but boomers, bots and scammers.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> [...] Boomers, bots and scammers.



Man, this new Guy Fieri show sounds right up my alley


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Man, this new Guy Fieri show sounds right up my alley



:fistbump:


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> Trying to sell shit on fb is such hassle. Nothing but boomers, bots and scammers.


It's like they don't even know how to haggle. They hit you with an offer of 30% for whatever you listed, then if you counter at 80% they stand firm at 30%. They can fuck off. It's bad when they make people on reverb look good in comparison.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> It's like they don't even know how to haggle. They hit you with an offer of 30% for whatever you listed, then if you counter at 80% they stand firm at 30%. They can fuck off. It's bad when they make people on reverb look good in comparison.


I literally had 2 scammers try and hit me up today about my schecter I'm selling. The first one was smart enough to ask for extra pics of the guitar and such before trying to pull a paypal phishing scam where they try and send a bullshit email where the seller has to overpay so you can upgrade your account to a business account. The second one was so stupid they didn't make their RUSSIAN friends list and photo tags/old user url line up with their fake american name.
I'll take morons trying to lowball me all day over russian scammers.


----------



## c7spheres

page 420 bruh! but I'm not mad I don't got none. ; ) I know, I know, move along to the happy thread.


----------



## estin

Our cat was going nuts attacking my wife's feet under the blanket. One of the cats razor sharp claws hooked my thumb and tore it open. I'm mad at myself for not remembering "you mess with the bull you get the horns"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

estin said:


> Our cat was going nuts attacking my wife's feet under the blanket. One of the cats razor sharp claws hooked my thumb and tore it open. I'm mad at myself for not remembering "you mess with the bull you get the horns"


You’re mine, Bender. For 2 months, I got you.


----------



## MFB

I'm skipping a show tonight after taking a nap so I could have been ready for it. 

Not sure what happened between earlier and now, but I didn't feel in shape to drive an hour each way on top of the 3 hrs of the show. I had a couple moments where I felt like I needed a nap earlier probably from hangover of work yesterday, but not entirely sure. I may have also over hyped it leading up to today and now that it's here my brain overloaded.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

the shop I bought strings for my Ormsby from haven't shipped them since I bought and paid Sunday morning, and my pickups for it will be here Wednesday 

the pickups for my stealth haven't shipped but the locking tuners have and what the fuck, with work I doubt this project is gonna see the light of day before Sunday

AND I'M WRITING A MF EP WITH TONES I DON'T LIKE


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I snapped the central pot off of my EHX 720 looper with my stupid foot in the stupid middle of the stupid night, and it has since stopped working completely. I plan to contact EHX, but even if it's fixable I don't have money for that right now.

Also, tech has informed me that my X100B has a dying output transformer. I likewise cannot afford to fix it right now. I will likely have it fixed eventually, but the cost of a new output transformer is nearly what I paid for the entire half stack so it will have to wait.

My wrist is still healing, and I shouldn't be playing guitar anyway, so there's that. If my music gear going to break, I guess now is a fine time for it to do so.


----------



## nightflameauto

Woke up angry and getting angrier as the day begins to swing into full nut-smacking effect.

About tore a nail off trying to get my wallet out of the little holder we have in the entryway. The holder that was specifically put there to hold wallets and keys and somehow keeps getting filled up with whatever random bullshit happens to be laying around that nobody wants to claim. Fucking hell.

And work? Fuck that noise right in the fuckin' face.

On the bright side, I used my rage to write a nice angel death scene in my latest book this morning. So at least I got that going for me.


----------



## CanserDYI

My entire department just got canned this morning. I'm about to just cry right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> My entire department just got canned this morning. I'm about to just cry right now.





That's such a bummer dude. I've been there and it sucks. 

Here's to hoping you land on your feet.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> My entire department just got canned this morning. I'm about to just cry right now.


oh shiit. That's crazy. Sorry dude. Something better will come up I'm sure. Just get your resume out there and see what adventures await


----------



## Kaura

CanserDYI said:


> My entire department just got canned this morning. I'm about to just cry right now.



I was about to cry how I'm probably going to get fired because I fucked up big time at work this week but damn. I feel sorry for you. Hopefully you'll land another job soon!


----------



## CanserDYI

3 weeks severance and a cash out of my 100 or so hours of PTO. I guess that'll get me through the month, but god damn. We just hired people. Like last week....


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> 3 weeks severance and a cash out of my 100 or so hours of PTO. I guess that'll get me through the month, but god damn. We just hired people. Like last week....


company going bankrupt?


it's happened a fair amount in my industry. Things will be going along as usual and then the next day people show up to work and the doors are locked. It's pretty bad when people move somewhere just for the job and then poof it's gone.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> company going bankrupt?
> 
> 
> it's happened a fair amount in my industry. Things will be going along as usual and then the next day people show up to work and the doors are locked. It's pretty bad when people move somewhere just for the job and then poof it's gone.


Funny thing about that, basically we were a small business that (from what I heard) somehow hyper inflated our value to a bigger company, got bought out, new company ran it all into the ground with poor management. We all work from remote locations, they hired local people to help after they realized centralized dispatch sucks and local dispatch was a way better idea, and slowly had my people doing "overflow" work and boom now we gone.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Funny thing about that, basically we were a small business that (from what I heard) somehow hyper inflated our value to a bigger company, got bought out, new company ran it all into the ground with poor management. We all work from remote locations, they hired local people to help after they realized centralized dispatch sucks and local dispatch was a way better idea, and slowly had my people doing "overflow" work and boom now we gone.


oof that's rough


----------



## Millul

CanserDYI said:


> Funny thing about that, basically we were a small business that (from what I heard) somehow hyper inflated our value to a bigger company, got bought out, new company ran it all into the ground with poor management. We all work from remote locations, they hired local people to help after they realized centralized dispatch sucks and local dispatch was a way better idea, and slowly had my people doing "overflow" work and boom now we gone.



Sorry man - hope you get another gig ASAP!


----------



## Alberto7

It doesn't compare to other people's reasons for being mad, but I just found out Gojira played a gig local to me yesterday and I didn't even know.  Months ago I learned they were coming, but I forgot to mark it in my calendar, and I just completely forgot. I'd have loved to go see them. I'm so angry at myself.


----------



## SexHaver420

My best friends doggy has lymphatic cancer and they can't do anything about it so they're probably gonna have to put him down soon. He's my buddy and it's fucking bullshit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sorry to hear about the dog and cat issues (cat was in another thread). So sad losing a pet. My heart goes out to you.

The last two days of my job have made me go from enjoying work to being glad as hell when 5 PM rolls by. I hope this is temporary. Otherwise, I'm spending my weekends seeking employment elsewhere.


----------



## CanserDYI

I got/bullshitted my way into a job similar to my last one that will pay me a decent amount more. Only problem is it's hours are 12 midnight to 8 AM. 


fffffuuuuuuu....


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> I got/bullshitted my way into a job similar to my last one that will pay me a decent amount more. Only problem is it's hours are 12 midnight to 8 AM.
> 
> 
> fffffuuuuuuu....


right on with the more pay!

ew on those hours.

Gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes though until something more ideal comes along


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a single barrel bourbon and it's awful.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a single barrel bourbon and it's awful.


Four Roses?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Four Roses?


haha yes. It's very rough, tastes like a much younger bourbon. I tried it straight, on the rocks and then got pissed off and ended up filtering it. It's more tolerable now, but still not that good for the price point.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> haha yes. It's very rough, tastes like a much younger bourbon. I tried it straight, on the rocks and then got pissed off and ended up filtering it. It's more tolerable now, but still not that good for the price point.


I kind of want to see a "Four Roses Young Shit Bourbon " label photoshopped.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> haha yes. It's very rough, tastes like a much younger bourbon. I tried it straight, on the rocks and then got pissed off and ended up filtering it. It's more tolerable now, but still not that good for the price point.


Nailed it!

That stuff is way over hyped. And overpriced. I did a tasting with my brother where we went through both of our collections and that stuff was the clear loser. Kirkland Signature was less expensive and came out way ahead.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> That stuff is way over hyped. And overpriced. I did a tasting with my brother where we went through both of our collections and that stuff was the clear loser. Kirkland Signature was less expensive and came out way ahead.


yup. It's shockingly bad for the pricepoint. I've had good stuff from four roses, but this was abysmal.


----------



## MetalheadMC

It's my daughter's 9th birthday coming up. Why am I mad? Because she lives 6 hours away as of a year ago. Because I haven't seen her in 11 months. Because I haven't talked to her in 6 months. Because Because Because. 

Excuses I know, and just venting. It just hurts. Being so close to my little one when she was born, and up until she moved away, and I know we would pick up where we left off if only we were closer. 

I only hope she doesn't hurt like this.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MetalheadMC said:


> It's my daughter's 9th birthday coming up. Why am I mad? Because she lives 6 hours away as of a year ago. Because I haven't seen her in 11 months. Because I haven't talked to her in 6 months. Because Because Because.
> 
> Excuses I know, and just venting. It just hurts. Being so close to my little one when she was born, and up until she moved away, and I know we would pick up where we left off if only we were closer.
> 
> I only hope she doesn't hurt like this.


Damn, man.. That's rough. Really sorry that you're having to deal with this. I sincerely hope that one way or another, you'll get to see her sometime... sooner than later.


----------



## Adieu

A certain person at work seems to be on a drinking bender.

They've kept me waiting for *33+* hours for two pairs of tiny files (literally maybe an hour total to do!) within just the last *4 days*. And then deliver total crap.

Which, because I'm somehow incorrigibly 100% punctual, I STILL don't blow off until whenever convenient the moment they fail their deadline... although I probably should.

It's seriously maddening when <10% of my workload is messing up my schedule several days in a row, with no fault of my own and no control over it.

Ughh.


----------



## nightflameauto

Corporate survey bullshit summation fuckery. GRRR!

Sent an inquiry to D'Addario, as they now own the only company that has the resources to make, and owns the company that previously made a Bb string for violin, since I just purchased a seven string violin last week that will need one. (gettin' run-on here, but bear with my overly caffeinated brain). The agent responding was exceedingly polite and well-spoken, but told me essentially that it's no longer made and there are no timelines for ever making it again. Fair enough.

D'Addario sends the usual "how was your experience" bullshit. How would you rate that experience? I even left a comment stating unequivocally that I know, 100%, that this isn't the agent's fault and I don't want this to reflect on them, but that I can't rate the experience satisfying when I've essentially been told by the only string supplier in the world that could help me that I just as well trash my new instrument.

Got a response saying exactly what I figured. The rating was for the agent, not the answer. There is no way to tell the company the answer is unsatisfactory, and if I leave my rating as is it will reflect poorly on the customer service agent responding.

Why do corporations bother with surveys? Anything other than 100% happy, happy, positive glowing bullshit is seen as a sin, so it's no longer valid data. As an IT dick that has to deal with this type of shit data sorting on a daily basis, it's aggravating in the extreme. No, marketing motherfuckers, you do not have 100% customer satisfaction this way. You have 100% 'responding' customer satisfaction, with some contingent of customers you've pissed off so much that they're considering boycotting you and telling their friends.

And I've been stringing guitars and basses with D'Addario for decades, even getting custom sets quite a few times over the years. I responded to the last email with something about preparing a bonfire for my new violin and changed my answer to "satisfied" and removed my comments. It's the only acceptable data for the corporate whores. Fucking dicks.

Time to hunt for a new string company I guess.


----------



## bostjan

I've seen people post about 7 string violins here before, but never knew they were tuned that low. What's the scale length, 13"? Low Bb (lower than a 'cello) at 13"? Wow!

I wish I had something helpful to say, but IDK. Maybe see if Woods is still around and maybe they can recommend strings?


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> I've seen people post about 7 string violins here before, but never knew they were tuned that low. What's the scale length, 13"? Low Bb (lower than a 'cello) at 13"? Wow!
> 
> I wish I had something helpful to say, but IDK. Maybe see if Woods is still around and maybe they can recommend strings?


Woods is around, and out of stock of seven string sets. Turns out, they used the company that went out of business to make their Bb strings, and D'Addario snapped that company up, and promptly decided to take as long as possibly deciding if the Bb string is worth making again. The killer is, it caused a mass scarcity feedback loop, eating up any available stock from all over the world, so there aren't even suppliers for new old stock for that string. LOL.

I'm still more pissed off about the whole corporate survey thing. That's been a peeve of mine since I bought my Saturn years ago and got told that if I wasn't going to give 100% positive glowing answers to the survey that I need to talk to them first so they can "fix it." Fuck that noise. It's not a survey anymore. It's a pat on the head and anything else is seen as sacrilege.

Honestly, thinking I may end up with a F#-C-G-D-A-E-F# (if I can find a small enough one) violin, or maybe tune it like my eight string guitars F# to E. Dunno yet. I'm sure whatever I do D'Addario will end up making the Bb string again as soon as I'm done fixing the bridge and nut on my new violin. LOL.


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> Woods is around, and out of stock of seven string sets. Turns out, they used the company that went out of business to make their Bb strings, and D'Addario snapped that company up, and promptly decided to take as long as possibly deciding if the Bb string is worth making again. The killer is, it caused a mass scarcity feedback loop, eating up any available stock from all over the world, so there aren't even suppliers for new old stock for that string. LOL.
> 
> I'm still more pissed off about the whole corporate survey thing. That's been a peeve of mine since I bought my Saturn years ago and got told that if I wasn't going to give 100% positive glowing answers to the survey that I need to talk to them first so they can "fix it." Fuck that noise. It's not a survey anymore. It's a pat on the head and anything else is seen as sacrilege.
> 
> Honestly, thinking I may end up with a F#-C-G-D-A-E-F# (if I can find a small enough one) violin, or maybe tune it like my eight string guitars F# to E. Dunno yet. I'm sure whatever I do D'Addario will end up making the Bb string again as soon as I'm done fixing the bridge and nut on my new violin. LOL.


Yeah, last time I was given an unsatisfactory answer by a CSR, I asked about what to do about the survey, and the CSR told me that if I didn't want the survey to reflect poorly on her, but was dissatisfied with the answer from corporate, I could ignore the survey and write an email to corporate instead.

I've been in enough overly bureaucratic jobs to understand exactly what she was saying. I generally make it a default policy that I won't bother with the survey unless I have a specific reason to do it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Rotating 24/7 on call for high or critical priority issues for my job for a week. Typically doesn't happen, but still not fond of this at all. This in addition to having to check the queue twice after core business hours and emailing management how many tickets came in.

Not a fan.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Yeah, last time I was given an unsatisfactory answer by a CSR, I asked about what to do about the survey, and the CSR told me that if I didn't want the survey to reflect poorly on her, but was dissatisfied with the answer from corporate, I could ignore the survey and write an email to corporate instead.
> 
> I've been in enough overly bureaucratic jobs to understand exactly what she was saying. I generally make it a default policy that I won't bother with the survey unless I have a specific reason to do it.


Sorely tempted to do a "surveys = shit" cover of "people = shit."


----------



## thebeesknees22

went to the gym an hour early and on a monday this time. Could not get a squat rack. ........i waited and waited. Finished my workout. Never could get one free.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vehicle tab renewal has almost doubled from what it used to be. I used to pay 40$ for my 2005 sedan, and now it's 70$ because they tacked on 30$ worth of bullshit "fees".


----------



## Glades

Diesel at $5.7 and Just paid $190 to fill up my Cummins. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## ArtDecade

People thinking the president controls gas prices. Thanks, Florida Secretary of Education.


----------



## MFB

ArtDecade said:


> People thinking the president controls gas prices. Thanks, Florida Secretary of Education.



Wait, you mean, Brandon = BIDEN?!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Florida Man AND he's a Brandoner?


----------



## Millul

thebeesknees22 said:


> went to the gym an hour early and on a monday this time. Could not get a squat rack. ........i waited and waited. Finished my workout. Never could get one free.


Aaaahhh I so feel for you, man! Especially when many of those people are actually NOT squatting in the racks...!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> Corporate survey bullshit summation fuckery. GRRR!
> 
> Sent an inquiry to D'Addario, as they now own the only company that has the resources to make, and owns the company that previously made a Bb string for violin, since I just purchased a seven string violin last week that will need one. (gettin' run-on here, but bear with my overly caffeinated brain). The agent responding was exceedingly polite and well-spoken, but told me essentially that it's no longer made and there are no timelines for ever making it again. Fair enough.
> 
> D'Addario sends the usual "how was your experience" bullshit. How would you rate that experience? I even left a comment stating unequivocally that I know, 100%, that this isn't the agent's fault and I don't want this to reflect on them, but that I can't rate the experience satisfying when I've essentially been told by the only string supplier in the world that could help me that I just as well trash my new instrument.
> 
> Got a response saying exactly what I figured. The rating was for the agent, not the answer. There is no way to tell the company the answer is unsatisfactory, and if I leave my rating as is it will reflect poorly on the customer service agent responding.
> 
> Why do corporations bother with surveys? Anything other than 100% happy, happy, positive glowing bullshit is seen as a sin, so it's no longer valid data. As an IT dick that has to deal with this type of shit data sorting on a daily basis, it's aggravating in the extreme. No, marketing motherfuckers, you do not have 100% customer satisfaction this way. You have 100% 'responding' customer satisfaction, with some contingent of customers you've pissed off so much that they're considering boycotting you and telling their friends.
> 
> And I've been stringing guitars and basses with D'Addario for decades, even getting custom sets quite a few times over the years. I responded to the last email with something about preparing a bonfire for my new violin and changed my answer to "satisfied" and removed my comments. It's the only acceptable data for the corporate whores. Fucking dicks.
> 
> Time to hunt for a new string company I guess.


Maybe a stupid question, but what about grabbing a flatwound guitar string in the right gauge? 

Kinda like this


----------



## p0ke

Just heard that Symphony X cancelled all their EU summer festival appearances, which includes Tuska where I'm going  I wasn't going there specifically to see them, but they were one of the bands I was looking forward to seeing the most.

Oh, oops, I intended to write this in the Sad-thread. I guess it doesn't make much difference though, I'm both mad and sad


----------



## thebeesknees22

Millul said:


> Aaaahhh I so feel for you, man! Especially when many of those people are actually NOT squatting in the racks...!


or they just don't rack their weights and leave it on the bar so it looks like someone's using it when no one is................ 

yeah.. super irritating 

haha


----------



## nightflameauto

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what about grabbing a flatwound guitar string in the right gauge?
> 
> Kinda like this



Honestly been thinking about just grabbing a bunch of single flatwounds from somewhere in different guages and trying them out. Worst that happens is it sounds like shit.


----------



## MFB

Coheed took Dance Gavin Dance off their upcoming tour after the allegations against their singer came out, BUT, DGD already said they were taking him off the tour anyways; so why remove the entire band when you got rid of the problem? I was stoked to see them both in one show, and now I have to wait to see what other bunch of jabronies are taking their place. 

Knowing my luck it's gonna be like, Polyphia and fuck that noise


----------



## Millul

Trying to apply for a job, stupid career portal doesn't let me format decently the information it automatically imported from my cv


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Millul said:


> Trying to apply for a job, stupid career portal doesn't let me format decently the information it automatically imported from my cv


Classic career portal move.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

My Jeep failed a Smog Test today, Now I gotta see why my OBD System Check won't read anything..


----------



## IwantTacos

I’m mad about this all the time. 

Pickup manufacturers still make 50mm and 53mm pickups. 

So when you go buy sued pickups you have to remember to ask and almost no one remembers to put it in the sales posts. 

Guess what 50mm pickups don’t need to exist anymore. There’s on like 2 bridges on the market that are 50mm. Even most gibsons are 51.5 now. Just make all pickups be 52.5 and be done with it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IwantTacos said:


> I’m mad about this all the time.
> 
> Pickup manufacturers still make 50mm and 53mm pickups.
> 
> So when you go buy sued pickups you have to remember to ask and almost no one remembers to put it in the sales posts.
> 
> Guess what 50mm pickups don’t need to exist anymore. There’s on like 2 bridges on the market that are 50mm. Even most gibsons are 51.5 now. Just make all pickups be 52.5 and be done with it.



It doesn't matter. Never has, never will. Not worth caring about.


----------



## IwantTacos

MaxOfMetal said:


> It doesn't matter. Never has, never will. Not worth caring about.



52.5 and I’d have nothing to complain about ever.


----------



## Kaura

Got my pay slip today and I'm going to get way less than I expected. Should've pulled more overtime.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A dude tried to cut in line at dairy queen, and then had the gall to try and start a fight with me. Bruh I just want some overpriced ice cream


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boo. EMG must've been swamped, because they do better with the B stock packaging. Not mad, just disappointed. Now I need to get them to refund and replace it.


----------



## mbardu

KnightBrolaire said:


> A dude tried to cut in line at dairy queen, and then had the gall to try and start a fight with me. Bruh I just want some overpriced ice cream



Wait...wait...wait......ice cream?

I thought Dairy Queen was "frozen dairy confections" or something because they're not selling anything that can legally pass as "ice cream"


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> A dude tried to cut in line at dairy queen, and then had the gall to try and start a fight with me. Bruh I just want some overpriced ice cream


did he.....scream for his ice cream?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The exact position that I want in the school district opened up this week. Very basically the job is to coordinate programs in a high school to help kids with violence, bullying, addiction, suicide, etc. It's a very big role but I'm confident I can step to the challenge and it's work I _*want*_ to do. The schools here are trying to move to a MTSS restorative justice model and I want to be part of that.

The only problem is, it is at the school on the Air Force Base, which is not only a 45+ minute drive for me, but also not exactly the environment I would choose for myself. I'm still applying, it's close to a 50% pay increase from subbing and SpEd Aide work so I'd be foolish not to. Time to hang my principles and enter the lair of beast.*

On the other end of this, I've been back at my olde bartending jobbe for a few days, and looking at the pile of cash at the end of every night reminds me exactly why did this for so long. Even a slow night bartending nets me almost as much hourly as my "dream" job at the school district, and most nights aren't slow.

This job is unsustainable long term for other reasons and it probably starts to average out when benefits get calculated and weighed against the cost of equivalent health insurance premiums etc, but there is something to be said for fat stacks of cold, hard, tax-free cash-O-line. 

Ultimately, the dichotomy here is having a job that gives me a bunch of money for small small amount of work versus having a job that gives me a sense of ideological and ethical satisfaction at the end of the day while still paying enough money to do things. All of my experiences thus far indicate that I may only choose one, and that the second is much harder-won than the first.

Part part mad, part happy, part first world problem, all the story of my life.


*Also constantly looming over me is the spectre of the fact that the government would snap up my Linguistics degree in a second and have me doing spy shit for fat money and bennies. I'm pretty sure I'd be really good at it too. It's too bad I can't get paid comparably to use those skills in a way that doesn't measurably result in dead people on the other side of the world.


----------



## nightflameauto

If my boss fucks up my shit one more time and then leaves me to defend his idiotic decision making process, I swear to fuck. . . grumble, grumble, grumble.

We make plans. We just don't follow through on those plans. At least, not in the order the plans were made.

1. New backup data-source.
2. Full backup to new data-source.
3. Decommission old backup data-source.

IN THAT ORDER, MOTHERFUCKER!

Not: 
3. Decommission old backup data-source.
*STATIC*

And then I'm left to defend this idiotic series of fucking preventable events. I swear to fuck you'd never believe we're a multi-million dollar company. We operate like a mom-and-pop being run outta gramma's basement.


----------



## TedEH

I'd believe it. I remember being young and naive and thinking that "big company" meant "knows what they're doing".


----------



## Millul

nightflameauto said:


> If my boss fucks up my shit one more time and then leaves me to defend his idiotic decision making process, I swear to fuck. . . grumble, grumble, grumble.
> 
> We make plans. We just don't follow through on those plans. At least, not in the order the plans were made.
> 
> 1. New backup data-source.
> 2. Full backup to new data-source.
> 3. Decommission old backup data-source.
> 
> IN THAT ORDER, MOTHERFUCKER!
> 
> Not:
> 3. Decommission old backup data-source.
> *STATIC*
> 
> And then I'm left to defend this idiotic series of fucking preventable events. I swear to fuck you'd never believe we're a multi-million dollar company. We operate like a mom-and-pop being run outta gramma's basement.


Billion dollars companies pull the same shit, word for word


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> A dude tried to cut in line at dairy queen, and then had the gall to try and start a fight with me. Bruh I just want some overpriced ice cream



Did you tell him he was getting ready to get a Sharkleberry Fin Black Eye Blizzard if he didn’t slow his roll?


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> A dude tried to cut in line at dairy queen, and then had the gall to try and start a fight with me. Bruh I just want some overpriced ice cream



Well, its not ice cream.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Did you tell him he was getting ready to get a Sharkleberry Fin Black Eye Blizzard if he didn’t slow his roll?


Sadly no, I just yelled at him to get the fuck out of my way, shoved him out of line and ordered my blizzard. He was all talk, no bite.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sadly no, I just yelled at him to get the fuck out of my way, shoved him out of line and ordered my blizzard. He was all talk, no bite.



 Only way to deal with those types is with a chuckleberry handshake.


----------



## nightflameauto

Mother.

I love her. But talking with her now is just a never-ending shitfest. She's moving at the end of August, and is absolutely going insane trying to micro-plan every little detail. She's even trying to sell off all her furniture. She wants it gone, like yesterday. What she thinks she's gonna do with no furniture at all for two months is utterly beyond me.

One more whirlwind conversation where it's repeated plan after repeated plan after repeated plan and I swear I'm gonna snap.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That feel when the government denies your request for interest relief on the exorbitant amount of money you owed them due to COVID-19 closing international borders, physically keeping you from going into the office and being forced to work from home, which forced you to owe taxes to the Canadian government instead of the US government like you were used to, and it took a year for them to decide that you made too much money and don't need interest relief, only you are now also putting your partner through school for the last 2 years and are on a single income:







The kicker is that in the letter they said "information available supports you having assets that could be used towards your tax debt."

FUCKING COOL, GUYS.

The only thing saving my ass is that I already paid 85% of it back and just have to set up a payment plan with them to pay the remainder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> That feel when the government denies your request for interest relief on the exorbitant amount of money you owed them due to COVID-19 closing international borders, physically keeping you from going into the office and being forced to work from home, which forced you to owe taxes to the Canadian government instead of the US government like you were used to, and it took a year for them to decide that you made too much money and don't need interest relief, only you are now also putting your partner through school for the last 2 years and are on a single income:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kicker is that in the letter they said "information available supports you having assets that could be used towards your tax debt."
> 
> FUCKING COOL, GUYS.
> 
> The only thing saving my ass is that I already paid 85% of it back and just have to set up a payment plan with them to pay the remainder.


The government are basically the mafia. A bunch of money grubbing crooks.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The government are basically the mafia. A bunch of money grubbing crooks.


one hundred fucking percent


----------



## nightflameauto

It's almost like the system is designed specifically to take money from those right on the cusp of crawling one more rung up the ladder until they can't quite reach that next rung. Hmm?


----------



## Adieu

ALMOST became a US citizen today... passed interview and tests, but "oh its after 3 pm, we'll need you to come back another day"...because they made me wait an hour after my appointment in a pretty much empty room, so whoever did the whatever to citizenize applicants went home

Also, it turns out I wasted $540 to renew my green card because an expired one was apparently A-OK for naturalization purposes. Ugh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adieu said:


> ALMOST became a US citizen today... passed interview and tests, but "oh its after 3 pm, we'll need you to come back another day"...because they made me wait an hour after my appointment in a pretty much empty room, so whoever did the whatever to citizenize applicants went home
> 
> Also, it turns out I wasted $540 to renew my green card because an expired one was apparently A-OK for naturalization purposes. Ugh.


No refunds, sucker!


----------



## Adieu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No refunds, sucker!



Yeah no shit

I got charged TWICE for a non-optional-non-refundable "biometrics fee" (~$450/ea)... and received two "it's all good, we already got your biometrics anyway from your last renewal, no need to do anything else" letters


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adieu said:


> Yeah no shit
> 
> I got charged TWICE for a non-optional-non-refundable "biometrics fee" (~$450/ea)... and received two "it's all good, we already got your biometrics anyway from your last renewal, no need to do anything else" letters


So almost $1000 between the 540 and this? Crooks.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Some neighbor guy “worked” on my 82 yo grandma’s PC and stole the Ram out of it in the process and told her the computer was fried. Who the fuck does that?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Some neighbor guy “worked” on my 82 yo grandma’s PC and stole the Ram out of it in the process and told her the computer was fried. Who the fuck does that?


What a fucking goober.


----------



## thebeesknees22

not really mad, but annoyed. 

listed an old axiom 25 midi controller for sale, and a dude was going to come by to get it. The time passes....I'm sitting here waiting.... no word. no show.. no nothing. Thanks ghosting dude for wasting my time. ...You are dead to me now.


----------



## Matt08642

Traffic. That is all.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I want to go outside and enjoy a walk in the beautiful sunshine, but I live in a swamp and I can't step outside my door without getting swarmed by thousands of fucking mosquitoes, and not the little kind.

I wouldn't trade summer for winter wholesale, but on a monetary basis I would take -40° over swarms of mosquitoes all the time every time forever and ever and ever in sweet little tiny mosquito baby jesus' name, amen.

For example: I have regularly considered how great it would be if my outhouse were magically -40° on the inside at all times to keep the mosquitoes out while I'm doing my business. Going in those conditions sounds downright joyous to what I have to face right now.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> I want to go outside and enjoy a walk in the beautiful sunshine, but I live in a swamp and I can't step outside my door without getting swarmed by thousands of fucking mosquitoes, and not the little kind.
> 
> I wouldn't trade summer for winter wholesale, but on a monetary basis I would take -40° over swarms of mosquitoes all the time every time forever and ever and ever in sweet little tiny mosquito baby jesus' name, amen.
> 
> For example: I have regularly considered how great it would be if my outhouse were magically -40° on the inside at all times to keep the mosquitoes out while I'm doing my business. Going in those conditions sounds downright joyous to what I have to face right now.


I just got back from a walk outside down the riverfront. ....got a face full of bugs.. But they were just gnat things, not mosquitos. Pretty sure I still have some crawling under my eyelids.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> I just got back from a walk outside down the riverfront. ....got a face full of bugs.. But they were just gnat things, not mosquitos. Pretty sure I still have some crawling under my eyelids.



Ah, summer. Favorite/least favorite camping quotes: "the mosquito's trying to suck my dick!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I occassionally have days where I hate my job, but overall enjoy it. However, one thing I just flatout dislike is the fact we will do something for a week or a few weeks, then just completely drop it and go back to doing nothing to make things better. 

For instance, we had started a thing this week where each of the 3 support analysts would take turns doing validations for a week. I did the first week, preferring it quite a bit versus doing tickets and validations. For whatever reason, it wasn't as good as they expected, I guess, and we're going back to fucking doing the same shit that was stressing me the fuck out. 

The only reason I can ascertain si because one fo the managers didn't come up with the idea. I find that hilarious considering he once said that he had a job where if the boss didn't come up with something, they didn't like it. Huh, interesting.

Now it looks like I did such a bad fucking job to the rest of the team (the other two analysts) that we have to go back to the way things were. Absolutely moronic. Doing validations and tickets is fucking stressful, because you constantly feel behind/rushing to finish shit. 

/rant


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> Ah, summer. Favorite/least favorite camping quotes: "the mosquito's trying to suck my dick!"


Sadly the only real-estate they can't seem to find on me.. I mean good for my dick bad for my ego.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sadly the only real-estate they can't seem to find on me.. I mean good for my dick bad for my ego.



I promise it's not sad. I just received a ferocious scrotal assault while trying to relieve myself, which in turn made my body unwilling to do the thing, which led to more waiting and further assault.

Death From Below!!!!

I'm about to start pooping in old grocery bags. Y'all can judge me after you've lowered your sack into the airborne sarlacc pit for a couple minutes.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> lower your sack into the airborne sarlacc pit


Excellent song title.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordIronSpatula said:


> Excellent song title.



Now I'm just reading that in Corpsegrinder's voice.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> I promise it's not sad. I just received a ferocious scrotal assault while trying to relieve myself, which in turn made my body unwilling to do the thing, which led to more waiting and further assault.
> 
> Death From Below!!!!
> 
> I'm about to start pooping in old grocery bags. Y'all can judge me after you've lowered your sack into the airborne sarlacc pit for a couple minutes.


Sympathy but still lmfao... plus the whole Scrotal Assault band name thing lol.

So maybe worth mentioning/ maybe not but I bought one of those bug zapper things that looks like a tennis racquet and it works really well for mosquitos and gnats. Other faster-flying insects like flies are harder to contact but otherwise it's quite effective. Takes two AA batteries and they surprisingly seem to last forever in this thing.

I bought it as kind of a novelty but it's actually become my go-to for quickly and easily taking out mosquitos... mainly around our front porch although I've used it indoors too. I even use it proactively by gently fanning the long grass and thick bushes along the sidewalk and stir up the mosquitos before they're even in attack mode. In less than a minute you can wipe out dozens of em. You don't have to wave it around frantically either... just lightly passing it back and forth will get em. 

And it has some advantages over insect spray. I haven't had to buy any Raid since I bought this thing so it reduced that expense. Also I'm not releasing hazardous chemicals into the air nor into my lungs. The zapper kills smaller insects on contact too so it's more humane in that regard. And what I really like is that I can just target the bugs that I want to kill and not hurt other beneficial garden insects like spiders, ladybugs, honey-bees, etc.

Anyway... Just thought I'd share that in case you'd be interested in getting one. Honestly best $10 I've spent in a long time. Oh, and it'll wake your ass up if you accidentally zap yourself with it lol.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sympathy but still lmfao... plus the whole Scrotal Assault band name thing lol.
> 
> So maybe worth mentioning/ maybe not but I bought one of those bug zapper things that looks like a tennis racquet and it works really well for mosquitos and gnats. Other faster-flying insects like flies are harder to contact but otherwise it's quite effective. Takes two AA batteries and they surprisingly seem to last forever in this thing.
> 
> I bought it as kind of a novelty but it's actually become my go-to for quickly and easily taking out mosquitos... mainly around our front porch although I've used it indoors too. I even use it proactively by gently fanning the long grass and thick bushes along the sidewalk and stir up the mosquitos before they're even in attack mode. In less than a minute you can wipe out dozens of em. You don't have to wave it around frantically either... just lightly passing it back and forth will get em.
> 
> And it has some advantages over insect spray. I haven't had to buy any Raid since I bought this thing so it reduced that expense. Also I'm not releasing hazardous chemicals into the air nor into my lungs. The zapper kills smaller insects on contact too so it's more humane in that regard. And what I really like is that I can just target the bugs that I want to kill and not hurt other beneficial garden insects like spiders, ladybugs, honey-bees, etc.
> 
> Anyway... Just thought I'd share that in case you'd be interested in getting one. Honestly best $10 I've spent in a long time. Oh, and it'll wake your ass up if you accidentally zap yourself with it lol.



Honestly, I stopped using bug dope years ago. The shit hardly works, and it is incredibly bad for you. I just wear long sleeves and suffer if it's hot (though hiking clothes have come a _long _way). Also an oscillating fan on the deck goes a long way 

You are the second person to make a functional case for the hand held bug zapper to me in the last week. One of my coworkers reported that they actually just leave theirs upright, turned on and it does most of the work on its own.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The battery in my car died while I was at target. Not only that but the bolt that attaches the bracket (to secure the battery) broke off at the head. I managed to get the car jumpstarted, drove to the auto store, swapped batteries in the parking lot and got back home but now I have to unfuck the bracket by redrilling the bracket/frame. 
what a damn shitshow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

New record, $80 to fill the mom wagon's tank today (2019 Nissan Rogue)

Also still mad @mosquitos forever seriously wtf



KnightBrolaire said:


> The battery in my car died while I was at target. Not only that but the bolt that attaches the bracket (to secure the battery) broke off at the head. I managed to get the car jumpstarted, drove to the auto store, swapped batteries in the parking lot and got back home but now I have to unfuck the bracket by redrilling the bracket/frame.
> what a damn shitshow.



Broken old bolts are the worst, I'm mad _for_ you. Do not miss my shitty old shitwagon, may it rust in piss.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@wheresthefbomb Seriously! $10 You'll relish going outside to waste those blood-suckers... pop! pop! pop! Very satisfying/ highly recommend


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> New record, $80 to fill the mom wagon's tank today (2019 Nissan Rogue)



$80 for the full tank? That's just about what I used to pay before mr. P started his special operation... Now I'm paying about 60€ for half a tank, because it's too expensive to completely fill up  And the damned government won't lower the taxes because apparently this is the way to get everyone to switch to EV's (and it seems to be working too, I see lots of EV's all over these days, and am planning to switch myself as soon as my current car is paid off).


----------



## Matt08642

Mother fucking autocorrect. I've never confirmed this as true but I heard a while back they switched autocorrect to learn from other people's typing or something? I don't know, either way it's notably worse than it was on my phones from 2011-2015.

It's not even the little shit it does that pisses me off like always switching well/we'll to the wrong one (I will type "we'll be there in 5 minutes" and it changes we'll to well, but then I type something like "Well I don't think that's accurate" and it becomes we'll), the shit that pisses me off the most is when it just subs in multiple words in the place of a correct word _AFTER_ I've completed it and entered words after. For instance:

"Hey let's go to the store later" will become "Hey let's goad start letters" after I finish typing later. This is a fabricated example to show the kind of shit it does to exaggerate the effect, but it's often this bad.


----------



## LordCashew

Matt08642 said:


> Mother fucking autocorrect. I've never confirmed this as true but I heard a while back they switched autocorrect to learn from other people's typing or something? I don't know, either way it's notably worse than it was on my phones from 2011-2015.
> 
> It's not even the little shit it does that pisses me off like always switching well/we'll to the wrong one (I will type "we'll be there in 5 minutes" and it changes we'll to well, but then I type something like "Well I don't think that's accurate" and it becomes we'll), the shit that pisses me off the most is when it just subs in multiple words in the place of a correct word _AFTER_ I've completed it and entered words after. For instance:
> 
> "Hey let's go to the store later" will become "Hey let's goad start letters" after I finish typing later. This is a fabricated example to show the kind of shit it does to exaggerate the effect, but it's often this bad.


Turned mine off a few months ago. Never going back.


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm tired of feeling like my entire department is fighting me keeping my public facing server running. Motherfuckers are gonna pay soon. Oh, don't worry, I'm not one of those irrational, bring a gun to work day freaks. No, no, my payment shall come in the form of business blood. So long, fuckers. In the cutthroat world of fucking your business partners over, there's only so many cuts I'm willing to take before I fight back.

The trouble with pissing off the calm dude in the office? Once you've set him into business berserker mode, there's no turning it off until the cull has been completed. One way or another, somebody's getting their ass to the HR offices over this one. If it's me, so be it. I'll be sure and burn those fuckin' bridges on my way out. Hopefully while you dipshits are standing on them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I'm tired of feeling like my entire department is fighting me keeping my public facing server running. Motherfuckers are gonna pay soon. Oh, don't worry, I'm not one of those irrational, bring a gun to work day freaks. No, no, my payment shall come in the form of business blood. So long, fuckers. In the cutthroat world of fucking your business partners over, there's only so many cuts I'm willing to take before I fight back.
> 
> The trouble with pissing off the calm dude in the office? Once you've set him into business berserker mode, there's no turning it off until the cull has been completed. One way or another, somebody's getting their ass to the HR offices over this one. If it's me, so be it. I'll be sure and burn those fuckin' bridges on my way out. Hopefully while you dipshits are standing on them.


I'd suggest that you rethink this. I'm not sure what the public facing server is for, much less that you do for a living (it is none of my business). That said, I suggest making sure that you have a new bridge to stand on before you nuke the current one.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd suggest that you rethink this. I'm not sure what the public facing server is for, much less that you do for a living (it is none of my business). That said, I suggest making sure that you have a new bridge to stand on before you nuke the current one.


Meh.

I mean, money wise I'm good for the next couple years if I keep my head down even if they nuke my job. That said, I'm also in a leverage position at the moment. Especially since the guys above my boss and his boss have expressed concern over the constant deep dicking I've been getting from the rest of the department. Specifically because it's making our entire company look like a fucking laughing stock to our dealer network.

I'm at the point where I'm willing to roll the dice. 

Case of rum, case of rum. /Kelly Bundy


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Meh.
> 
> I mean, money wise I'm good for the next couple years if I keep my head down even if they nuke my job. That said, I'm also in a leverage position at the moment. Especially since the guys above my boss and his boss have expressed concern over the constant deep dicking I've been getting from the rest of the department. Specifically because it's making our entire company look like a fucking laughing stock to our dealer network.
> 
> I'm at the point where I'm willing to roll the dice.
> 
> Case of rum, case of rum. /Kelly Bundy


With the inflation, etc. going on, even if you think you are good, I'd still be cautious. I would to see you post that you have had to sell a bunch of stuff to remain afloat. 

Kelly Bundy was a total babe, though they made her a bit too much of a bimbo. I get that it was meant to be a stereotype, but they went too heavily into that.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> With the inflation, etc. going on, even if you think you are good, I'd still be cautious. I would to see you post that you have had to sell a bunch of stuff to remain afloat.
> 
> Kelly Bundy was a total babe, though they made her a bit too much of a bimbo. I get that it was meant to be a stereotype, but they went too heavily into that.


I'm being very surgical with my actual approach. Me being fired is about a 1-3% chance, or less. Despite my tendency to curse like a sailor at times, I can be shockingly literate and cohesive when it comes to business fuckery and speaking with the higher ups in the chain. I'll have a string of emails here that will look like they were written by an English professor that understands there's a difference between using big words and knowing what you are talking about.

And while I agree with your assessment of Kelly Bundy, I was a ball of teenage hormones at the time and silly stupid and curvy still got the blood flowing, even if I knew I'd never be able to stomach it for long in real life. As if I'd have the chance.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I'm being very surgical with my actual approach. Me being fired is about a 1-3% chance, or less. Despite my tendency to curse like a sailor at times, I can be shockingly literate and cohesive when it comes to business fuckery and speaking with the higher ups in the chain. I'll have a string of emails here that will look like they were written by an English professor that understands there's a difference between using big words and knowing what you are talking about.
> 
> And while I agree with your assessment of Kelly Bundy, I was a ball of teenage hormones at the time and silly stupid and curvy still got the blood flowing, even if I knew I'd never be able to stomach it for long in real life. As if I'd have the chance.


Just to be clear: I am not making any negative aspertions to you or your character (ie, how literate you are, etc). I am only cautioning that you take a step back and address this as calmly and rationally as possible, as being too aggressive about this could result in a bad recommendation going forward.

Yeah, dumb blonde bimbo isn't exactly my type, but she was a total babe. Banging a chick like that is one thing, as some folks are into one nighters (I am not), but having to hold conversations with someone who is not bright and has no indication of wanting to improve is not my thing.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Matt08642 said:


> Mother fucking autocorrect. I've never confirmed this as true but I heard a while back they switched autocorrect to learn from other people's typing or something? I don't know, either way it's notably worse than it was on my phones from 2011-2015.
> 
> It's not even the little shit it does that pisses me off like always switching well/we'll to the wrong one (I will type "we'll be there in 5 minutes" and it changes we'll to well, but then I type something like "Well I don't think that's accurate" and it becomes we'll), the shit that pisses me off the most is when it just subs in multiple words in the place of a correct word _AFTER_ I've completed it and entered words after. For instance:
> 
> "Hey let's go to the store later" will become "Hey let's goad start letters" after I finish typing later. This is a fabricated example to show the kind of shit it does to exaggerate the effect, but it's often this bad.



I've been using dictation a lot due to a hand injury and it is similarly infuriating. Of course, it always understands with perfect clarity when I get mad and start yelling at my device. I do love reading back my strings of obscenities.


----------



## p0ke

Matt08642 said:


> Mother fucking autocorrect. I've never confirmed this as true but I heard a while back they switched autocorrect to learn from other people's typing or something? I don't know, either way it's notably worse than it was on my phones from 2011-2015.
> 
> It's not even the little shit it does that pisses me off like always switching well/we'll to the wrong one (I will type "we'll be there in 5 minutes" and it changes we'll to well, but then I type something like "Well I don't think that's accurate" and it becomes we'll), the shit that pisses me off the most is when it just subs in multiple words in the place of a correct word _AFTER_ I've completed it and entered words after. For instance:
> 
> "Hey let's go to the store later" will become "Hey let's goad start letters" after I finish typing later. This is a fabricated example to show the kind of shit it does to exaggerate the effect, but it's often this bad.



I don't even have autocorrect on, and it still sometimes adds extra words for some reason. I guess it's the swipe to type feature that accidentally gets triggered if there's some moisture on the display. Don't know why I haven't disabled that before, I just did now. Most of the time there's just too many options for it to be able to guess what I intended to write, so I never use it anyway. 

Dictation works surprisingly well using the Gboard keyboard though - I tend to use that if I need to text while driving. I just speak super slowly, one word at a time, and it gets everything 99% correct. I guess Finnish is one of the easiest languages to do that on though, since everything is written exactly as it's pronounced.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Matt08642 said:


> Mother fucking autocorrect. I've never confirmed this as true but I heard a while back they switched autocorrect to learn from other people's typing or something? I don't know, either way it's notably worse than it was on my phones from 2011-2015.
> 
> It's not even the little shit it does that pisses me off like always switching well/we'll to the wrong one (I will type "we'll be there in 5 minutes" and it changes we'll to well, but then I type something like "Well I don't think that's accurate" and it becomes we'll), the shit that pisses me off the most is when it just subs in multiple words in the place of a correct word _AFTER_ I've completed it and entered words after. For instance:
> 
> "Hey let's go to the store later" will become "Hey let's goad start letters" after I finish typing later. This is a fabricated example to show the kind of shit it does to exaggerate the effect, but it's often this bad.


I hate how bad it is at punctuation. Like im trying to type out a url and it thinks I'm typing full sentences.

"hey guys have you checked out www. Sevenstring. Org?"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

okay but auto correct poetry is art tho 



i'm glad i got to work with me today 

place to park in the woods and the sun is shining and the sunshine sunshine is beautiful 

and the other one is the only thing that they didn't need for the first one 

if you can find out if i is available to do a ride with me then i'll send it back home in the sun 

once you get back into your room you'll have never been able to


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm missing a bunch of guitar hardware and one of my bluetooth speakers. I already tore apart my guitar room looking for this shit and the spot in my garage where I keep guitar stuff. It's legitimately infuriating as I need the TOM and some other parts to finish up my star build and my tele rebuild.


----------



## mmr007

My youtube feed. WTF youtube??!!! I am not now or ever previously been interested in Steven Segal yet every other video suggested for the last 3 months has been about him. Literally 30% of my youtube suggestionas are about him for some reason. I don't care about his movies, his SNL appearance, his controversies, his weight gain. I never clicked on a single suggestion, I never clicked on any action movie, B movie or martial arts suggestion so WHY on god's green earth is it so important to youtube that I learn something about Steven fucking Segal. Not interested!!! And if it's because my phone hears me talking about something fat and talentless I am referring to Kerry King, not Steven Segal. Stop already.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sad that google and youtube apparently know how crooked my gonk is and that I suck at sex. I never told em. 

'Post reply now/ See funky dick pics later'... Sigh, okay I guess.


----------



## Adieu

Is it safe to like such posts?


----------



## Adieu

New cause for outrage: Amazon

NEVER fall for their "replace with same item" SCAM if you get a missing or defective parcel.

Reason: the first item will be marked "return complete" and the second item will be marked as a "$0.00" purchase...and thus UNREFUNDABLE.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Google has gotten IMPOSSIBLE to use these days. They take way too many liberties interpreting your search terms. And more than half the links are just sponsored product links. Fuck, man, I'm just trying to look up error codes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Google has gotten IMPOSSIBLE to use these days. They take way too many liberties interpreting your search terms. And more than half the links are just sponsored product links. Fuck, man, I'm just trying to look up error codes.


Error codes for what?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Error codes for what?


Today it was a dust buster. Most of the time it is software stuff for work.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sad that google and youtube apparently know how crooked my gonk is and that I suck at sex. I never told em.
> 
> 'Post reply now/ See funky dick pics later'... Sigh, okay I guess.



Somewhere out there is a beautiful person with crooked plumbing waiting for someone with your unique qualifications.

Actually probably more than a few.


----------



## Adieu

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Google has gotten IMPOSSIBLE to use these days. They take way too many liberties interpreting your search terms. And more than half the links are just sponsored product links. Fuck, man, I'm just trying to look up error codes.



Use commands (" ", +, -) and preferably 3 search terms, but no more than 4, or Google stops following your instructions


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Adieu said:


> Use commands (" ", +, -) and preferably 3 search terms, but no more than 4, or Google stops following your instructions


Interesting. Quotes have been working less and less for me lately. Probably because of the 4 terms thing. I didn't know about that. Thanks! That will hopefully help a lot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Interesting. Quotes have been working less and less for me lately. Probably because of the 4 terms thing. I didn't know about that. Thanks! That will hopefully help a lot.


I think after a few words, Google starts to default to treat the search as "or" rather than and. So if you searched "high gain amps with el34 power tubes" you get a lot of "or" results. "el34 tubes" or "tubes" or "high gain amps" or "high gain" or "high gain tubes" (preamp tubes) or... etc.


----------



## nightflameauto

It's currently 3:50 PM where I'm at, and pitch black outside. Wind, rain, projected hail incoming in the next few minutes. Guarantee by the time I leave it'll be back into the high nineties with punishingly brutal humidity. Love that SoDak weather!


----------



## nightflameauto

nightflameauto said:


> It's currently 3:50 PM where I'm at, and pitch black outside. Wind, rain, projected hail incoming in the next few minutes. Guarantee by the time I leave it'll be back into the high nineties with punishingly brutal humidity. Love that SoDak weather!


Correction:
The storm was still swinging a bit when I went home. Had to take six side-streets and backroads because so many of the mains were completely covered in busted off trees. Absolute insanity. Even had one of the neighbor's pools, completely intact mind you, land in our yard. How in the bloody-blue fuck does that happen? WTF?


----------



## Adieu

I got my US naturalization ceremony notice for next week....and they misspelled my fucking name.

A cursory google search suggests this MAY end up costing me another $555 and/or some jumping through bureaucratic hoops to fix.

Ugggghhhhh.


----------



## nightflameauto

Prepare for rant:
Everything.

Fuck. Everything.

The people in charge of the show "The Bear?" Fuck you guys stupid. God damn. That is not entertainment. It's a fucking heart attack. For anybody that's ever worked with intensely abusive cunts and have seen how that abuse spirals and grows into every person around them, this show is like PTSD, flashbacks, gut-clenching tension and continual mental anguish all rolled into one. It doesn't help that for somebody who has never been around that type of person, they think it's cartoonishly over-the-top funny, so they're sitting there laughing, you're feeling like shoving your head through the TV Freddy style, or maybe just taking a nice casual stroll down the busiest interstate you can find in the dark of night while wearing all black.

Everybody in my life needs needs needs needs and my needs are met with, "you're such a selfish asshole," every fucking time.

*snip rant about being kept awake because who fuckin' cares. Not like I should expect a sound night's sleep anyway*

So this morning is a half-awake shit-show to begin with.

And my one god damned refuge:
Since August of last year I've dedicated almost all my hobby time to writing / editing / producing / artwork and whatever else for this book series. Now this morning, when I DESPERATELY needed something to go right for me, the software is hoarked. Utterly fucked. Uninstall, reinstall. Nope. Look up support, "Oh no. That thing you've been doing since August last year? The software never did that."

Except, I've literally used it almost every day precisely that way and it worked fine.

Half hour of "troubleshooting" later, I snapped. Now I need a new monitor and mouse. Probably a keyboard too.

Oh, and while we're at it, a new identity. Anything has to be better than being me.

Then I go to leave, late, since I spent so much time fucking with software instead of writing like I wanted to this morning, and the fucking door won't lock. God fucking damn. There goes another ten minutes of fuckery.

Come to work, parking lot's closed. Fan-fuckin'-tastic! How 'bout we warn a guy, heh?

That's fine. I love walking in from the back forty with two broken toes. Thanks, fuckos!

I'm gonna go see if I can find a bucket of bleach to consume. God damn. (Not literally, nobody contact the authorities. I'm just in rant mode.)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> you're feeling like shoving your head through the TV Freddy style,


But NFA, it's your big break in TV...!


----------



## John

Crossover with the sad thread to some extent, but it's been annoying to have to deal with receiving mail over here as of late. It hasn't really been so much of a problem like this, not in the past anyway.

Currently having to deal with a couple missing packages (despite being marked as delivered), and a guitar that got damaged in transit. As much as the latter really sucks, the only silver linings would be 1) it's not screwed over on a structural level like a snapped headstock or worse, getting destroyed to bits, etc. Also, 2) the builder I've been dealing with is able and more than willing to help make that right, instead of giving the infamous Kiesel maple-gate treatment for example.


----------



## mmr007

was pouring a bit of sugar into my mug of coffee and a big iceberg sized chunk of sugar fell out and so now I am having a little bit of coffee with my sugar....oh and UPS emailed me to say that my guitar package is delayed due to some railroad issue. So far I'm 0 for infinity with UPS ever delivering on time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meme thread got removed. All those memes, gone like tears in rain, dust in the wind, *insert more similes here*

Also the county dickheads who were working on my road still haven't fixed my fucking driveway.


----------



## Kaura

My post score and reactions scores are the same even though I swear just a week ago my reaction score was like +100 more than my post score and I've only done a handful of posts since then. MODS! 

Oh well, this only justifies me to get another guitar to make a NGD thread. 

Edit: Just cut my hand on some fucking plant. How the fuck can a plant be razor sharp???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> My post score and reactions scores are the same even though I swear just a week ago my reaction score was like +100 more than my post score and I've only done a handful of posts since then. MODS!
> 
> Oh well, this only justifies me to get another guitar to make a NGD thread.


lol i'm down like 2000 reaction score because the meme thread is dead.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> meme thread got removed. All those memes, gone like tears in rain, dust in the wind, *insert more similes here*
> 
> Also the county dickheads who were working on my road still haven't fixed my fucking driveway.


Dude what killed the meme thread???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Dude what killed the meme thread???


people making "personal attacks" and other people getting butthurt /reporting them


----------



## jaxadam

It’s prob just invisible and as soon as everyone chills it’ll go back live.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Goddamnit! Not again.

This comes at the worst time when the metal memes subreddit is an absolute dumpster fire and that was the only good music related meme source I had (mostly from Knightbro and Spudmunkey).

What do we have to sacrifice to the mods to get it back, and how many.


----------



## CanserDYI

Or offer handjobs to the mods, I think they might like that option a little more. I know we can do it fellas!


----------



## John

CanserDYI said:


> Dude what killed the meme thread???


One dork decided to openly punch down on the mod team after removing his stuff that didn't belong.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Goddamnit! Not again.
> 
> This comes at the worst time when the metal memes subreddit is an absolute dumpster fire and that was the only good music related meme source I had (mostly from Knightbro and Spudmunkey).
> 
> What do we have to sacrifice to the mods to get it back, and how many.


Dumpster fire how? I don't sub to metal memes on Reddit; I'm just curious.


----------



## John

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Dumpster fire how? I don't sub to metal memes on Reddit; I'm just curious.



They've been called out for gatekeeping and elitist tendencies, quite often. Lately, their moderator team has been banning people for simply being active members within other bands' subreddits.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


> They've been called out for gatekeeping and elitist tendencies, quite often. Lately, their moderator team has been banning people for simply being active members within other bands' subreddits.


Lmao.


----------



## Jarmake

There was a thunderstorm that just appeared out of nowhere. It broke my tv, my computer, my external soundcard and my optical fiber modem. Oh well... Shit happens.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Jarmake said:


> There was a thunderstorm that just appeared out of nowhere. It broke my tv, my computer, my external soundcard and my optical fiber modem. Oh well... Shit happens.


fuuuuuu... my worst nightmare

stuff like that happened a lot where I grew up.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jarmake said:


> There was a thunderstorm that just appeared out of nowhere. It broke my tv, my computer, my external soundcard and my optical fiber modem. Oh well... Shit happens.


I applaud you for your calmness in a moment that would absolutely devastate me, currently.


----------



## Jarmake

CanserDYI said:


> I applaud you for your calmness in a moment that would absolutely devastate me, currently.



Well, there is nothing I can do about it now, so no point in freaking out about it.

The worst part is that I was about 2,5 seconds too late to unplug my computer. I was literally 2 meters away from the plug, going straight for it, when the lightning struck and there was just a loud "pop" and that was it for my pc. Darn.


----------



## /wrists

My girlfriend is unhygienic, always angry, and is able to bring me from a good mood to a bad mood anytime of the day.


----------



## CanserDYI

evade said:


> My girlfriend is unhygienic, always angry, and is able to bring me from a good mood to a bad mood anytime of the day.


Sounds toxic, frankly.


----------



## /wrists

CanserDYI said:


> Sounds toxic, frankly.


pretty toxic I agree, but I guess no one's perfect 

I have my own problems and can be quite toxic as well. Just trying to work through things as we grow, but wanted to rant haha


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jarmake said:


> Well, there is nothing I can do about it now, so no point in freaking out about it.
> 
> The worst part is that I was about 2,5 seconds too late to unplug my computer. I was literally 2 meters away from the plug, going straight for it, when the lightning struck and there was just a loud "pop" and that was it for my pc. Darn.


I always thought surge protectors were kinda bullshit but this post makes me happy I have them for all my expensive electronics.


----------



## MFB

I've been experimenting more with one chord/position and working with the notes within that space to create riffs, and occasionally augmenting/suspending it I think it might make something cool; well last night when I was stoned and waiting for a text back, I stumbled onto a little progression on the low B chord. So, starting at the 10th fret, typically power chord (10/12/12), it was:

D - A - D (octave) - A - C - B - D (octave) - A

And I thought it sounded really good, but somehow really familiar and was like, it's so close to something but maybe it's just one of "those" melodies ya know? So i played around with where it would go from there, and then today when I played it sober?

I wrote a god damn Charlie Puth song in a different key! 'Attention' is an octave higher, and is in Eb. Don't get me wrong, I'll take that 'oh, I stumbled onto the wave length of a 1M+ streamed song' but knowing it was a hook that big was infuriating.


----------



## Adieu

My main client just recently began surprising me with overly light purchase orders.

When I emailed them, they were like "oh, that, we redefined the word 'hour'"(20% in their favor, of course, and with NO notification). Citing 'market standards' or some such thing.

Sent them a 28% rate increase in response since they started it. We'll see how that pans out.

Damnit though, why everybody always trying to rock the boat?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My coworker is an insufferable Fucking Guitar bro. He is from California, and always finds ways to work that fact and anecdotes about his glory days into conversations. That wouldn't bother me so much, but it's not actually a conversation, anything that I share about my own experiences is interpreted as a threat to his cred, and he has to immediately recenter the conversation on another one of his super cool experiences.

i've dealt with guys like that before, it's no big deal, but he really pissed me off the other day when I approached him about buying an amplifier of mine and instead of just giving me a yes or no, he started telling me that it's a sleeper and talking down to me about how I don't know what I have and I should look up the price.

Like, if it's such a sleeper, then buy it. Otherwise shut the fuck up. Also I know what it's worth, I bought it with money lmao.

edit: the real irony here is they're currently selling for less than what I paid. Fuckdummy. 

Oh yeah, and I spilled water on my MacBook Pro. It's absolutely fucking dead. Rust in pieces.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> ....Oh yeah, and I spilled water on my MacBook Pro. It's absolutely fucking dead. Rust in pieces.



Damn. Sad day. RIP


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Oh yeah, and I spilled water on my MacBook Pro. It's absolutely fucking dead. Rust in pieces.


OOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWCH! 

Been there.

We almost lost a cat when he dumped a glass of water on my wife's macbook. I told her after she ran screaming, "RIIIIICKYYYYYYYYYYY!" through the house chasing him, I wanted her to do the vocals on my next death metal track. She didn't find the humor in it at the time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> Damn. Sad day. RIP





nightflameauto said:


> OOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWCH!
> 
> Been there.
> 
> We almost lost a cat when he dumped a glass of water on my wife's macbook. I told her after she ran screaming, "RIIIIICKYYYYYYYYYYY!" through the house chasing him, I wanted her to do the vocals on my next death metal track. She didn't find the humor in it at the time.



It's the second time I've spilled a beverage on the same computer, and at least the third time that I have spilled a beverage on a MacBook in my life span. I am and always have been hard on my things. I probably don't deserve a new MacBook.

The upshot here is I was using the computer for almost exclusively bullshit wastes of time, so I don't miss it too sorely right now except that I am reduced to browsing this forum on mobile.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

DOUBLE TAP


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> My coworker is an insufferable Fucking Guitar bro. He is from California, and always finds ways to work that fact and anecdotes about his glory days into conversations. That wouldn't bother me so much, but it's not actually a conversation, anything that I share about my own experiences is interpreted as a threat to his cred, and he has to immediately recenter the conversation on another one of his super cool experiences.
> 
> i've dealt with guys like that before, it's no big deal, but he really pissed me off the other day when I approached him about buying an amplifier of mine and instead of just giving me a yes or no, he started telling me that it's a sleeper and talking down to me about how I don't know what I have and I should look up the price.
> 
> Like, if it's such a sleeper, then buy it. Otherwise shut the fuck up. Also I know what it's worth, I bought it with money lmao.
> 
> edit: the real irony here is they're currently selling for less than what I paid. Fuckdummy.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I spilled water on my MacBook Pro. It's absolutely fucking dead. Rust in pieces.


How old is he? Is he a big fan of Godzilla?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's the second time I've spilled a beverage on the same computer, and at least the third time that I have spilled a beverage on a MacBook in my life span. I am and always have been hard on my things. I probably don't deserve a new MacBook.
> 
> The upshot here is I was using the computer for almost exclusively bullshit wastes of time, so I don't miss it too sorely right now except that I am reduced to browsing this forum on mobile.


Drinks and food shouldn't be by your electronics to begin with.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Drinks and food shouldn't be by your electronics to begin with.



this is exactly why I don't deserve a new one.

I used to use an ebow. I kept dropping it and repairing the electrical connection and eventually it broke so bad that all the kings horses and all the kings men etc and that's why I don't use ebow anymore.


----------



## /wrists

wheresthefbomb said:


> My coworker is an insufferable Fucking Guitar bro. He is from California, and always finds ways to work that fact and anecdotes about his glory days into conversations. That wouldn't bother me so much, but it's not actually a conversation, anything that I share about my own experiences is interpreted as a threat to his cred, and he has to immediately recenter the conversation on another one of his super cool experiences.
> 
> i've dealt with guys like that before, it's no big deal, but he really pissed me off the other day when I approached him about buying an amplifier of mine and instead of just giving me a yes or no, he started telling me that it's a sleeper and talking down to me about how I don't know what I have and I should look up the price.
> 
> Like, if it's such a sleeper, then buy it. Otherwise shut the fuck up. Also I know what it's worth, I bought it with money lmao.
> 
> edit: the real irony here is they're currently selling for less than what I paid. Fuckdummy.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I spilled water on my MacBook Pro. It's absolutely fucking dead. Rust in pieces.


Sounds like a cringelord neckbeard. Have many at my job.


----------



## Adieu

Amazon has become unreliable

The carriers they use now report heavier items "delivered" WITHOUT actually delivering anything... or the less blatant thievery but even more ridiculous "customer asked for hold at location"

Screw off, I'm not going to the post office or wherever to look for my 24-pack of Monster Energy


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just got back from a fucking slog of a canoe trip in the bwca. The supposed "river" we started on had zero actual portages and about 30 beaver dams/other obstacles we had to either bushwhack around or attempt to float over. At one point we literally had to lower the damn canoe down a 20 ft cliff.
We were literally bushwhacking through extremely dense brush/forest and traversing that fucking "river" for 12 hours straight.

I sprained both my ankles and my wrist. I bruised my arm and both my knees and a litany of other minor injuries from trying to escape that swamp hellhole. The mosquitoes were so bad I can basically read braille on my hands right now.
The fucking pack I was carrying damn near drowned me a few times as well.

Once we escaped that shit ass river it was totally fine and manageable though. The other lakes/rivers we took had marked portages and went smoothly luckily.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just got back from a fucking slog of a canoe trip in the bwca. The supposed "river" we started on had zero actual portages and about 30 beaver dams/other obstacles we had to either bushwhack around or attempt to float over. At one point we literally had to lower the damn canoe down a 20 ft cliff.
> We were literally bushwhacking through extremely dense brush/forest and traversing that fucking "river" for 12 hours straight.
> 
> I sprained both my ankles and my wrist. I bruised my arm and both my knees and a litany of other minor injuries from trying to escape that swamp hellhole. The mosquitoes were so bad I can basically read braille on my hands right now.
> The fucking pack I was carrying damn near drowned me a few times as well.
> 
> Once we escaped that shit ass river it was totally fine and manageable though. The other lakes/rivers we took had marked portages and went smoothly luckily.



You guys shoulda researched your route. Sounds like a damn obstacle course.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Adieu said:


> Amazon has become unreliable
> 
> The carriers they use now report heavier items "delivered" WITHOUT actually delivering anything... or the less blatant thievery but even more ridiculous "customer asked for hold at location"
> 
> Screw off, I'm not going to the post office or wherever to look for my 24-pack of Monster Energy



a little bird told me that you can get your money back for stuff that's delivered to your door if you just claim it never showed up, just be careful not to do it too often or they'll make you find a "secure location" to have stuff sent to


----------



## Adieu

New source of fury: why the HELL does somebody in the house using a video chat/conferencing app (on an ancient 720p device and with hideous quality, no less!) jinx everybody's wifi?

Everyone else's streaming crashes from 4k and FullHD down to like...144p. Action dramas look like fucking Doom 1 on a 386.

DESPITE normally being able to stream like 3 devices simultaneously in perfectly crisp quality.

Wtf is Zoom or whatever wasting all this bandwidth on????


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> You guys shoulda researched your route. Sounds like a damn obstacle course.


my idiot cousin did all the "research", I was just along for the ride.
He forgot the map, so we had to go buy another, and then forgot which river we were starting on. We had a chance to bail onto a road at one point but they thought it would get better further down the river (it only got worse). 

Needless to say I'm never letting him plan a trip again.


----------



## Adieu

Adieu said:


> New source of fury: why the HELL does somebody in the house using a video chat/conferencing app (on an ancient 720p device and with hideous quality, no less!) jinx everybody's wifi?
> 
> Everyone else's streaming crashes from 4k and FullHD down to like...144p. Action dramas look like fucking Doom 1 on a 386.
> 
> DESPITE normally being able to stream like 3 devices simultaneously in perfectly crisp quality.
> 
> Wtf is Zoom or whatever wasting all this bandwidth on????



CORRECTION: this is Amazon Prime being an asshole. "FullHD" downloads still flip-flop between overcompressed 480p, occasional maybe-720p, and Doom-level pixelation 

Damn liars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adieu said:


> CORRECTION: this is Amazon Prime being an asshole. "FullHD" downloads still flip-flop between overcompressed 480p, occasional maybe-720p, and Doom-level pixelation
> 
> Damn liars.


Perhaps there is a setting somewhere (modem/router, the Roku or streaming device) that is resulting in packets that are basically getting dropped or downgraded. You can enter a "code" to go into a more advanced menu in Roku to make adjustments as well.


----------



## Adieu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps there is a setting somewhere (modem/router, the Roku or streaming device) that is resulting in packets that are basically getting dropped or downgraded. You can enter a "code" to go into a more advanced menu in Roku to make adjustments as well.



Nope. They're throttling since covid, apparently.

And as I said, it happens on *DOWNLOADS*, too, not just when streaming.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

maybe one of your roommates has a huge dong and is sending lots of dick pics, I hear the bigger the dong the more bandwidth it takes up


----------



## mmr007

Please stop with the charitable donation requests at EVERY SINGLE point of sale transaction. I want to go thru the the taco bell drive thru without being asked if I want to round up to donate to charity XYZ and not have to worry that saying no will result in the employee spitting in my food because they have a special needs sibling at home. I want to purchase at Target, Big Lots, Vons, etc....without being asked to donate because there is still money on my debit card. I am not against charities or donations but every time I take my wallet out is not an excuse to take your tin cup out. There is a NOT subtle difference between asking to donate and incessantly haranguing to donate. I would REALLY like to see this practice go away


----------



## nightflameauto

mmr007 said:


> Please stop with the charitable donation requests at EVERY SINGLE point of sale transaction. I want to go thru the the taco bell drive thru without being asked if I want to round up to donate to charity XYZ and not have to worry that saying no will result in the employee spitting in my food because they have a special needs sibling at home. I want to purchase at Target, Big Lots, Vons, etc....without being asked to donate because there is still money on my debit card. I am not against charities or donations but every time I take my wallet out is not an excuse to take your tin cup out. There is a NOT subtle difference between asking to donate and incessantly haranguing to donate. I would REALLY like to see this practice go away


I would like to add an addendum:
Me donating to your cause does not, under any circumstances, give you free reign to hand my phone number / address out to every grifting piece of shit that managed to figure out how to set up mail-in donations / phone-in donations without getting the government to slap them on the dick for it.

The above made me switch to completely anonymized donations for everybody. No, donating to the local humane society does fucking NOT mean I want to donate to PETA. Fuck off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I would like to add an addendum:
> Me donating to your cause does not, under any circumstances, give you free reign to hand my phone number / address out to every grifting piece of shit that managed to figure out how to set up mail-in donations / phone-in donations without getting the government to slap them on the dick for it.
> 
> The above made me switch to completely anonymized donations for everybody. No, donating to the local humane society does fucking NOT mean I want to donate to PETA. Fuck off.


off topic but fuck PETA.

pet murdering hypocrites. They don't actually give a shit about animal welfare.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> off topic but fuck PETA.
> 
> pet murdering hypocrites. They don't actually give a shit about animal welfare.


Oh, the rants I have built up against PETA. They're responsible for more atrocities against animals than most of the organizations they supposedly protest.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> off topic but fuck PETA.
> 
> pet murdering hypocrites. They don't actually give a shit about animal welfare.





nightflameauto said:


> Oh, the rants I have built up against PETA. They're responsible for more atrocities against animals than most of the organizations they supposedly protest.


ASPCA can suck it too. "Hold on! Don't help the poor, helpless dog who looks like they've been rolling their own waste and unable to eat for a month! We need to set up a good shot to guilt people out of money." Fuck off and help the fucking animal!


----------



## dr_game0ver

Local guitar store got robbed 2 day ago at night. Took some saxs, violins and Fender CSs.

Also f-ck PETA.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m fuming right now.

My MIL has used the pandemic as a tool to control those around her since day one, and I’m really fucking over it. She treats her allergy stricken child as a passion project, projects any and all anxieties onto her middle child, and will go out of her way to keep from seeing my wife even on her terms. She basically buries her motherly instincts and desire to see her oldest child because her narcissistic tendencies will not let her participate in any plan that is not her own, and her own to control. I am an extremely amiable and easy going human as an adult but this woman is poison to her husband, and all three of her children including my wife.


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's the second time I've spilled a beverage on the same computer, and at least the third time that I have spilled a beverage on a MacBook in my life span. I am and always have been hard on my things. I probably don't deserve a new MacBook.



That's part of the reason I keep my MacBook mounted on the wall behind my monitors  I keep spilling coffee when I run in 5min late every morning...


----------



## narad

wheresthefbomb said:


> i've dealt with guys like that before, it's no big deal, but he really pissed me off the other day when I approached him about buying an amplifier of mine and instead of just giving me a yes or no, he started telling me that it's a sleeper and talking down to me about how I don't know what I have and I should look up the price.



Whacha got?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

narad said:


> Whacha got?



MM HD130 

I'll probably go back to wanting to keep it before someone in this state makes an offer on it.


----------



## Adieu

My beef is currently with UN-branded aid stuff and ICRC.

Coverage of Russia's war on Ukraine has shown them to be happily ferrying 4 euro bottled water (per BOTTLE retail in EU, not per case!) from abroad to perfectly supplied cities hundreds of miles from the fighting. And taking up whole parking lots with shiny new Land Cruisers by elite hotels and restaurants... in the same peaceful cities hundreds of miles away from the front.

Ukrainian Twitter says all they do is eat and party expensively, sleep expensively, and pick up chicks.

And only in the safest, cleanest, and calmest of cities.


----------



## Adieu

They've allegedly ALWAYS behaved this way everywhere, it's just that we have historically lacked coverage and context to understand this properly


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh, UN "Peace"keepers are *REAL* swell people!


----------



## TheBlackBard

This woman at work that I have shown countless times how to set up the machine and she STILL keeps coming to me asking how to do it or what went wrong when she fucks it up. To set it up, it's a one to two minute process and we have a gauge to show people exactly where the rail needs to be set for changeovers, and we only run two different kinds of parts, so it's not all that much to remember. Well, the other half of that is that I don't enjoy non-work related conversation while at work. I'm not there to make friends, I'm there to get in, do my 8-12 hours, get out, go home. I don't talk about work with my wife when I'm home because I try to do what I can to separate home from work. I do so because conversation drains my social energy and it doesn't help that the same woman that I have shown how to change the machine over is also an incessant talker which honestly leaves me more tired than the physical aspect of the work itself.

So last night, she came up to me asking me where to set the rail, and it being a hot son of a bitch in the factory, thanks to the humidity, I told her, "the same way I showed you yesterday," walked off and got a bottle of water. I came back, she was visibly upset and I walked past her, and she said, "why won't you show me?" I took a drink and said, "I've shown you a hundred times now. We have two blocks to gauge the line with. What are you going to do when I'm gone? I've bid out to another job and I'll be getting transferred soon. I've been trying to show you so that the line can still run after I move." She just shook her head, muttered something, and walked off. 

The other annoying aspect to this is that whenever our machinery loses power, which can happen if someone trips a gate or a safety light, is that when I start to walk towards where the alarm screen is to find out what did it, within three goddamn seconds she's already asking me, "what happened?" Durr, I'm trying to find that out if you'd give me more than a few fucking seconds to do so. She's been here in the same spot almost a year. None of this should be foreign to her and it's irritating that it feels like Groundhog Day every single day when working with her.


----------



## DestroyMankind

One of my vehicles has been having transmission problems the past few weeks. I took it into the shop and they replaced the lines because it was leaking fluid. Took it back this week because it still is having problems, and they told me I have to take it to a transmission shop. Called the other shop and the earliest they can get it in is August 22. And then it'll be 4-5 days of them trying to repair it. Not good news for me today.


----------



## Adieu

TheBlackBard said:


> This woman at work that I have shown countless times how to set up the machine and she STILL keeps coming to me asking how to do it or what went wrong when she fucks it up. To set it up, it's a one to two minute process and we have a gauge to show people exactly where the rail needs to be set for changeovers, and we only run two different kinds of parts, so it's not all that much to remember. Well, the other half of that is that I don't enjoy non-work related conversation while at work. I'm not there to make friends, I'm there to get in, do my 8-12 hours, get out, go home. I don't talk about work with my wife when I'm home because I try to do what I can to separate home from work. I do so because conversation drains my social energy and it doesn't help that the same woman that I have shown how to change the machine over is also an incessant talker which honestly leaves me more tired than the physical aspect of the work itself.
> 
> So last night, she came up to me asking me where to set the rail, and it being a hot son of a bitch in the factory, thanks to the humidity, I told her, "the same way I showed you yesterday," walked off and got a bottle of water. I came back, she was visibly upset and I walked past her, and she said, "why won't you show me?" I took a drink and said, "I've shown you a hundred times now. We have two blocks to gauge the line with. What are you going to do when I'm gone? I've bid out to another job and I'll be getting transferred soon. I've been trying to show you so that the line can still run after I move." She just shook her head, muttered something, and walked off.
> 
> The other annoying aspect to this is that whenever our machinery loses power, which can happen if someone trips a gate or a safety light, is that when I start to walk towards where the alarm screen is to find out what did it, within three goddamn seconds she's already asking me, "what happened?" Durr, I'm trying to find that out if you'd give me more than a few fucking seconds to do so. She's been here in the same spot almost a year. None of this should be foreign to her and it's irritating that it feels like Groundhog Day every single day when working with her.



There's always people like that.

I sometimes deal with a person who remotely translates letters from the same organization addressed to a grand total of two different people (regulators).

That's literally all they do. Letters to just two people sent from the same place.

After a year, she STILL messes up the same address of the organization she works for SEVERAL DIFFERENT WAYS, every time. And loses the name of one the two people the letters go to.


Dear Mr. [Blank]

From:
Totally not their address


What the actual fuck??? How??!?!?!?!


----------



## Kaura

I'm having some terrible grounding issues with my Jaguar that's driving me nuts and I don't have my soldering tools with me right now.


----------



## Blytheryn

I have nobody around me that is at the same level as me at anything, whether it’s in the gym, on the guitar, or even conversationally.

I have to settle for introductory level conversations in almost everything I do and it’s making me feel very introverted.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Kaura said:


> I'm having some terrible grounding issues with my Jaguar that's driving me nuts and I don't have my soldering tools with me right now.


Car or guitar?


----------



## TedEH

Blytheryn said:


> I have nobody around me that is at the same level as me at anything, whether it’s in the gym, on the guitar, or even conversationally.
> 
> I have to settle for introductory level conversations in almost everything I do and it’s making me feel very introverted.


we_got_a_badass_over_here.jpg 

I kid. It's frustrating when you can't find much common ground with the people around you.


----------



## nightflameauto

Sometimes a brother just wants to pontificate poignantly about Kierkegaard's philosophical leanings while all the other seemingly intelligent beings want to babble about Kardashians.

This is why movies like Zombie Strippers exist. It's dumb as hell to appeal to the lowest common denominator, yet contains philosophy lessons in such a way the dumbasses laugh, while the brain-cell possessors among us can both laugh and go, "Hmm. Yes. Allow me to sip my wine and adjust my monocle while I contemplate these deep thoughts."

"They're zombies!"
"They're strippers!"
"THEY'RE... ZOMBIE STRIPPERS!"


----------



## Blytheryn

TedEH said:


> we_got_a_badass_over_here.jpg
> 
> I kid. It's frustrating when you can't find much common ground with the people around you.


It’s not even that, lol. 

But my most meaningful friendships are the ones I maintain with friends over the internet, and it feels like the people I interact with in person are almost NPC like.

It’s strange.


----------



## Giest

Fuckin ABC store ain't got Blantons.


----------



## TedEH

I keep hearing people use "NPC" that way and it strikes me weird. It reads the same as forgetting that you're not the main character - which, lets be clear, you're not. Nobody is. Maybe I'm just getting old and I'm not "with it" anymore, but I can't wrap my head around the expectation that other people should put effort in to make themselves significant to you if it's your goal. (The royal You, not you in particular, btw.) Same as when people insist on calling people "normies".
My gut reaction is always to say - when was the last time you went out of your way to not be an NPC to someone else? Get into something that _someone else_ is into? Or invite people into whatever it is you think they aren't on your level about? Or, better yet, if they're enthusiastic - become a mentor. Don't demand people make your relationships meaningful, instead bring meaning to those relationships yourself.


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> It’s not even that, lol.
> 
> But my most meaningful friendships are the ones I maintain with friends over the internet, and it feels like the people I interact with in person are almost NPC like.
> 
> It’s strange.


----------



## mmr007

Blytheryn said:


> It’s not even that, lol.
> 
> But my most meaningful friendships are the ones I maintain with friends over the internet, and it feels like the people I interact with in person are almost NPC like.
> 
> It’s strange.


Post more pics regularly of that black ESP KKV and I'll gladly consider you my new best friend.


----------



## Blytheryn

TedEH said:


> I keep hearing people use "NPC" that way and it strikes me weird. It reads the same as forgetting that you're not the main character - which, lets be clear, you're not. Nobody is. Maybe I'm just getting old and I'm not "with it" anymore, but I can't wrap my head around the expectation that other people should put effort in to make themselves significant to you if it's your goal. (The royal You, not you in particular, btw.) Same as when people insist on calling people "normies".
> My gut reaction is always to say - when was the last time you went out of your way to not be an NPC to someone else? Get into something that _someone else_ is into? Or invite people into whatever it is you think they aren't on your level about? Or, better yet, if they're enthusiastic - become a mentor. Don't demand people make your relationships meaningful, instead bring meaning to those relationships yourself.


I get this. Perhaps I am a little arrogant.

Oh I try as much as I can with those around me. Without sounding pompous, I regularly mentor people on a few different subjects if there’s interest. 

You raise a good point, I should try harder.


----------



## Kaura

dr_game0ver said:


> Car or guitar?



Guitar.


----------



## MFB

I don't think I had a single rational thought last night, dick took the lead the whole time and made some very questionable choices; so I'm gonna go lock myself in a room and never try again.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> I don't think I had a single rational thought last night, dick took the lead the whole time and made some very questionable choices; so I'm gonna go lock myself in a room and never try again.


congrats on your new kid! 

I assume.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> congrats on your new kid!
> 
> I assume.



Polar opposite, little johnny was simpin' so hard on the thought of getting some he drove 2 hrs round trip and got blue-balled, there's more to it than that but that's the TL;DR version


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Polar opposite, little johnny was simpin' so hard on the thought of getting some he drove 2 hrs round trip and got blue-balled, there's more to it than that but that's the TL;DR version


bahah 

sorry dude. Easy come, easy go I suppose. 

Next time!


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> Sometimes a brother just wants to pontificate poignantly about Kierkegaard's philosophical leanings while all the other seemingly intelligent beings want to babble about Kardashians.
> 
> This is why movies like Zombie Strippers exist. It's dumb as hell to appeal to the lowest common denominator, yet contains philosophy lessons in such a way the dumbasses laugh, while the brain-cell possessors among us can both laugh and go, "Hmm. Yes. Allow me to sip my wine and adjust my monocle while I contemplate these deep thoughts."
> 
> "They're zombies!"
> "They're strippers!"
> "THEY'RE... ZOMBIE STRIPPERS!"


But are they unionized?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> But are they unionized?



I would watch the shit out of a movie about zombie strippers struggling to unionize.


----------



## NotAHoarder

Mad about?

Carnies. Small hands. Smell like cabbage.


----------



## LordCashew

NotAHoarder said:


> Mad about?
> 
> Carnies. Small hands. Smell like cabbage.


Circus folk. Nomads, you know...


----------



## nightflameauto

My left eye is pretty much half swollen shut this morning. No fucking clue what happened. I didn't get hit, I didn't lay on it funny, and don't recall anything getting in it. Just woke up with, "Hey buddy, fuck you" on my face.

Also, life in general. Grrr.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> My left eye is pretty much half swollen shut this morning. No fucking clue what happened. I didn't get hit, I didn't lay on it funny, and don't recall anything getting in it. Just woke up with, "Hey buddy, fuck you" on my face.
> 
> Also, life in general. Grrr.



perhaps a spider/insect bite. I wake up with inexplicable swelling/lumps on occasion and have always attributed it to that.


----------



## Grindspine

Indiana politics.

Garage chickens. Nosey HOA ladies. Pissy bitch co-workers.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> My left eye is pretty much half swollen shut this morning. No fucking clue what happened. I didn't get hit, I didn't lay on it funny, and don't recall anything getting in it. Just woke up with, "Hey buddy, fuck you" on my face.
> 
> Also, life in general. Grrr.


Popeyetis


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Grindspine said:


> Indiana politics.
> 
> Garage chickens. Nosey HOA ladies. Pissy bitch co-workers.


What the fuck is up with "garage culture" as my girlfriend and our friends refer to it. I'm from the PNW and it's kind of different to see "outdoor (sorta) living rooms."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> Popeyetis


Uhk, uhk, uhk!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My wrist is still fucked up from my canoe trip.


----------



## nightflameauto

My FUCKING toes.

I broke the second to last toe on both feet several weeks back. Just through pure clumsiness. Oh, and on the last smash of the foot for the evening, a super pleasant accident involving a bench along a wall covered with pictures of pets, I smashed my forehead through a picture frame and embedded a bunch of glass in my forehead. So that was nice.

The next weekend I managed to break the big toe on my right foot. It involved a chainsaw, a lot of height, dropping shit, and my always excellent coordination taking the lead.

As of Wednesday, I was feeling pretty darned good. Like, I was almost walking normal again, my forehead is all healed up except for one spot, and I'm about ready to start wearing my regular lace-up shoes again.

Thursday morning = FUCK YOU.

No idea what happened, but the big toe is back to feeling like it's freshly broken. I'm guessing the pups doing their usual nighttime shenanigans, hopping around the bed while we sleep, probably knocked my foot just right to jar something in the busted up bits. Yesterday I could barely walk again. Today's not much better.

So, fuck you feet. Half tempted to run to the hospital and just tell 'em to lop off that toe. God damn, to be able to use my feet like a normal person. It's really pissing me off since I was planning on dragging out the bicycle, and I wanted to get the motorcycle cleaned up for the fall too. As is I'd probably dead-drop the first time I needed to stop with either right now. Grrr.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Just a rough morning. Traffic was bs. 


Mini rant:

If I call a business and ask about a product they have at that store, and specifically the one they have, not the product in general, and I ask a question that is model specific, I expect them to check on it in store. I don’t need you to google the product for me. I understand this is often the case with some customers but when I make very clear I’m talking about the one you have, I don’t need google-fu.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> My FUCKING toes.
> 
> I broke the second to last toe on both feet several weeks back. Just through pure clumsiness. Oh, and on the last smash of the foot for the evening, a super pleasant accident involving a bench along a wall covered with pictures of pets, I smashed my forehead through a picture frame and embedded a bunch of glass in my forehead. So that was nice.
> 
> The next weekend I managed to break the big toe on my right foot. It involved a chainsaw, a lot of height, dropping shit, and my always excellent coordination taking the lead.
> 
> As of Wednesday, I was feeling pretty darned good. Like, I was almost walking normal again, my forehead is all healed up except for one spot, and I'm about ready to start wearing my regular lace-up shoes again.
> 
> Thursday morning = FUCK YOU.
> 
> No idea what happened, but the big toe is back to feeling like it's freshly broken. I'm guessing the pups doing their usual nighttime shenanigans, hopping around the bed while we sleep, probably knocked my foot just right to jar something in the busted up bits. Yesterday I could barely walk again. Today's not much better.
> 
> So, fuck you feet. Half tempted to run to the hospital and just tell 'em to lop off that toe. God damn, to be able to use my feet like a normal person. It's really pissing me off since I was planning on dragging out the bicycle, and I wanted to get the motorcycle cleaned up for the fall too. As is I'd probably dead-drop the first time I needed to stop with either right now. Grrr.


You need checked for some form of disorder affecting coordination. This does not seem normal.


----------



## Bodes

The sheer number of people who ask for 'donations' so their child/friend/family member can go do something.

I remember when I was in Scouts, I spent many Saturdays and Sundays cooking sausages to sell outside the local Hardware store, selling awful chocolates and really had to work my arse off to go on these camps.

Fuggin' gofundme etc has ruined everything by thinking everyone can get everything for free.
Work hard people. No one owes you anything.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bodes said:


> The sheer number of people who ask for 'donations' so their child/friend/family member can go do something.
> 
> I remember when I was in Scouts, I spent many Saturdays and Sundays cooking sausages to sell outside the local Hardware store, selling awful chocolates and really had to work my arse off to go on these camps.
> 
> Fuggin' gofundme etc has ruined everything by thinking everyone can get everything for free.
> Work hard people. No one owes you anything.


I remember the year after graduating uni, a girl I was seeing for a short time set up a gofundme to go teach in the UK (they require Canadians to have a certain amount of money saved up to qualify). When I saw it there was like $120 in the fund. Needless to say, she didn't go teach in the UK.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Let's see, the VPN I need to access anything is running like hot dog shit and keeps disconnecting every 20-40 minutes. In addition to that, one of that websites I need to do my job is not even working at all. 

I'm about ready to call it a day.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Really going through a tough time, and just kind of blasting this out there anonymously.

I recently relocated out of NYC. Couldn't take it up there anymore in the post-COVID hellhole that the city has become. I've barely been in the new region since the tail-end of 2021, and I'm already "blacklisted" from obtaining work here.

I work in the TV/film industry; and I've barely worked at all this year despite multiple series and multiple films being shot here. At the risk of sounding horribly entitled, I ought to be a first pick from amongst the pool of freelancers, especially with how tiny the pool of workers is here. Couple that with my extensive resume that I've built over years and years of grinding out time on shows that many media consumers would recognize. I was _*always*_ a first pick for so many companies and so many hiring managers/coordinators in NYC, which ought to say _*a lot*_ given the vast number of freelance workers that you could cull from any of the five boroughs in NYC. Plus, I am a local to the new region that I'm in (got my own residence), which as a fact would save productions money. However, this incredibly childish, unprofessional bastard who had an immense personal problem with me (for whatever undisclosed reason) terminated me under false grounds (literally zero legitimate reason given) and then proceeded to drag my name through the muck as a means of seeking retribution because I wouldn't let him harass, abuse, accost, and assault me in the workplace.

You guys all know those running jokes, online rumors, and even myths about the American film business being perverse and loaded with disgusting behavior such as sexual harassment in the workplace, physical and sexual assault in the workplace, and even pedophilia? Yeah...all of it is real. All of it actually happens. Not just to actors, but also to crew workers.

I very professionally stood my ground and put up with the guy's shit day-in and day-out until I guess he could tell that I was not going to let him steamroll over me and bully me. Thus, the uncalled-for termination. And I countered by reporting him afterwards.

HR didn't do anything when I reported the guy. HR solely serves to protect the production company from being sued. The UPM (union production manager - the boss of the bosses) didn't do anything when I reported the guy. The UPM solely serves to keep the schedule and the crew moving forward. And the union that this bastard is a member of didn't do anything when I reported the guy since the union solely serves to protect their own members since their members are the ones bringing in the union dues.

Anyway, I've never had a problem maintaining a busy work schedule month to month as a freelancer; however, ever since encountering that individual and dealing with his heinous obsession with me (whether it was out of personal beef or perverse personal fancy or some grotesque combination of both) and his foul, unjust termination of me, I haven't gotten a single call, email, or offer to work a gig. And I know he is a shit-talker. It fits his character. He's a very insecure guy. I can't emphasize that enough. One look at him and you instantly know that he isn't the type of person fit for a position of authority. You can also tell that he was bullied a lot in his younger years. Upon a quick search on Google, I found a news article from twelve years ago detailing an event that transpired where he got out-of-hand with a pedestrian while working on a film set and was subsequently assaulted by the said pedestrian. (Probably deserved it.) So maybe that attributes to the massive chip on the guy's shoulder. He possibly thinks that he has something to prove by being a degenerate asshole to everyone.

So now, I'm going to have to relocate again or completely jump out of the industry and enter a new industry (with a new career path) altogether.....which I've honestly been wanting to do anyway due to lack of personal fulfillment along with being just outright fed up with the film biz. But I just don't know what is next, where to go, what should I do, etc. I'm totally clueless. I have no plan. And it's just genuinely frustrating.

I'm dealing with a bunch of other bullshit in life at the moment. And it would be so nice to just immerse myself in work in order to drown out all of the problems for x-number of hours per day. But obviously, that is no longer happening.


----------



## jaxadam

AND blacklisted from Rondo?! Man, no more backlists for you!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fuck, sorry to hear about that. 

It may sound kinda petty and shitty, but can you take it public? Not to pile on to cancel culture, but if this dude is this big of a piece of shit, chances are really good he's harassed others and has a history of it. He tried to burn you and your entire career down, might as well try to torch him to. Sounds like he deserves it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BlackMastodon said:


> Fuck, sorry to hear about that.
> 
> It may sound kinda petty and shitty, but can you take it public? Not to pile on to cancel culture, but if this dude is this big of a piece of shit, chances are really good he's harassed others and has a history of it. He tried to burn you and your entire career down, might as well try to torch him to. Sounds like he deserves it.


Other people have told me to go public as well. It's tough because to do so would absolutely sever my final remaining ties (if any) to the industry, and I would become an ostracized pariah. But, like I said previously, I'm fed up with the industry and want out. So, I really have nothing to lose. The only thing that could happen would be this petty individual coming after me with some kind of bogus slander/libel/cease-and-desist type of lawsuit, which I could see potentially happening because the film biz is full of the most petty motherfuckers you can possibly imagine. Actual trifling leeches in human skin, waiting and groveling for any potential opening to attack for any reason, no matter how small or insignificant.

Anyway, @BlackMastodon, I did try to test this approach earlier today, albeit probably not the best method as I opted to try posting in a film crew Facebook group that has around 75K-76K members.

Essentially, despite the names that I named, my recollections of events, my screenshots, I was discouraged by group members and blatantly told to sit down and shut up. My post quickly got wiped.

So, what's next? Who should I actually go to next?

The film biz is really weird and filled with nothing but hypocrites (especially when ego gets evolved). Everyone puts on this huge, flashy facade of being incredibly against toxic behaviors, against abuses in the workplace, against anything negative, etc. And yet, they will sit there and then perpetuate those same toxic behaviors lest they be labeled as a "troublemaker" and lose a future paycheck or a future gig to advance their career/ego.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Other people have told me to go public as well. It's tough because to do so would absolutely sever my final remaining ties (if any) to the industry, and I would become an ostracized pariah. But, like I said previously, I'm fed up with the industry and want out. So, I really have nothing to lose. The only thing that could happen would be this petty individual coming after me with some kind of bogus slander/libel/cease-and-desist type of lawsuit, which I could see potentially happening because the film biz is full of the most petty motherfuckers you can possibly imagine. Actual trifling leeches in human skin, waiting and groveling for any potential opening to attack for any reason, no matter how small or insignificant.
> 
> Anyway, @BlackMastodon, I did try to test this approach earlier today, albeit probably not the best method as I opted to try posting in a film crew Facebook group that has around 75K-76K members.
> 
> Essentially, despite the names that I named, my recollections of events, my screenshots, I was discouraged by group members and blatantly told to sit down and shut up. My post quickly got wiped.
> 
> So, what's next? Who should I actually go to next?
> 
> The film biz is really weird and filled with nothing but hypocrites (especially when ego gets evolved). Everyone puts on this huge, flashy facade of being incredibly against toxic behaviors, against abuses in the workplace, against anything negative, etc. And yet, they will sit there and then perpetuate those same toxic behaviors lest they be labeled as a "troublemaker" and lose a future paycheck or a future gig to advance their career/ego.


Not the film industry. The customers. Go to them. The industry allowed Disney to hire Nathan Forrest Winters abuser because Victor Salva has been protected by Francis Ford Coppola for decades. 

Disney and Nickelodeon have a history of hiring and protecting pedophiles, actually. The whole nonsense surrounding James Gunn was nothing but a publicity stunt, because Disney doesn't give a shit. Harvey was only ousted after Disney got rid of Miramax/Dimension. 

Public pressure led to accountability, while the industry has been more than glad to protect these weirdos. 

Go on social media to the customers, name the name(s), most of all provide the information, and see how it shakes out.

Then, consider your career in that finished, and see if you can find a way to parlay that into something else.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not the film industry. The customers. Go to them. The industry allowed Disney to hire Nathan Forrest Winters abuser because Victor Salva has been protected by Francis Ford Coppola for decades.
> 
> Disney and Nickelodeon have a history of hiring and protecting pedophiles, actually. The whole nonsense surrounding James Gunn was nothing but a publicity stunt, because Disney doesn't give a shit. Harvey was only ousted after Disney got rid of Miramax/Dimension.
> 
> Public pressure led to accountability, while the industry has been more than glad to protect these weirdos.
> 
> Go on social media to the customers, name the name(s), most of all provide the information, and see how it shakes out.
> 
> Then, consider your career in that finished, and see if you can find a way to parlay that into something else.


Do the consumers even care? Especially when it comes to someone along the lines of this individual who works in a position (assistant director) that 99.99% of consumer don’t even know what it is, what it entails, or that the position even exists. What can consumers even do? 

It’s not like this guy was a serial predator in a huge exec position like Harvey Weinstein. This guy is just a nobody. An insufferable, childish, insecure harasser. He isn’t out there trying to diddle consumers or start fights with consumers. Just film crew. I can try to warn folks in the industry, but clearly that’s going to go over well…


----------



## nightflameauto

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Other people have told me to go public as well. It's tough because to do so would absolutely sever my final remaining ties (if any) to the industry, and I would become an ostracized pariah. But, like I said previously, I'm fed up with the industry and want out. So, I really have nothing to lose. The only thing that could happen would be this petty individual coming after me with some kind of bogus slander/libel/cease-and-desist type of lawsuit, which I could see potentially happening because the film biz is full of the most petty motherfuckers you can possibly imagine. Actual trifling leeches in human skin, waiting and groveling for any potential opening to attack for any reason, no matter how small or insignificant.
> 
> Anyway, @BlackMastodon, I did try to test this approach earlier today, albeit probably not the best method as I opted to try posting in a film crew Facebook group that has around 75K-76K members.
> 
> Essentially, despite the names that I named, my recollections of events, my screenshots, I was discouraged by group members and blatantly told to sit down and shut up. My post quickly got wiped.
> 
> So, what's next? Who should I actually go to next?
> 
> The film biz is really weird and filled with nothing but hypocrites (especially when ego gets evolved). Everyone puts on this huge, flashy facade of being incredibly against toxic behaviors, against abuses in the workplace, against anything negative, etc. And yet, they will sit there and then perpetuate those same toxic behaviors lest they be labeled as a "troublemaker" and lose a future paycheck or a future gig to advance their career/ego.


Somebody may think this is a joke, but it's not. Approach somebody involved with Crooked Media. If you're lucky, Jon Lovett will hear and tell his husband about it. Ronan Farrow seems to get off on exposing the film industry's dark secrets. He's done several documentaries and articles on the bullshit surrounding Weinstein and some of his cronies. I'm sure he'd love to get ahold of more proof of the utter bullshit that the front-liners have to tolerate. At the very least, you know he wouldn't run to the usual suspects with it. And he may just line you up for his next round of articles and documentaries.

One of his documentaries even went in-depth on how much intimidation people coming forward have to tolerate, so he's very aware of what a struggle it is to get this info out into the public.

Best of luck, man. It's a shit situation and outside of that suggestion, I have no idea how I'd handle it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Do the consumers even care? Especially when it comes to someone along the lines of this individual who works in a position (assistant director) that 99.99% of consumer don’t even know what it is, what it entails, or that the position even exists. What can consumers even do?
> 
> It’s not like this guy was a serial predator in a huge exec position like Harvey Weinstein. This guy is just a nobody. An insufferable, childish, insecure harasser. He isn’t out there trying to diddle consumers or start fights with consumers. Just film crew. I can try to warn folks in the industry, but clearly that’s going to go over well…


They cared enough to get Fangoria sold from whom they were owned by, so perhaps.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BlackMastodon said:


> Fuck, sorry to hear about that.
> 
> It may sound kinda petty and shitty, but can you take it public? Not to pile on to cancel culture, but if this dude is this big of a piece of shit, chances are really good he's harassed others and has a history of it. He tried to burn you and your entire career down, might as well try to torch him to. Sounds like he deserves it.


Following back up on this topic.

I was speaking with an online acquaintance who is a member of that same film crew Facebook group with 76K members that I attempted to post in yesterday. He was thoroughly disappointed in how I was shut down and silenced yesterday when I attempted to speak out about how I was treated. So, he took it upon himself of his own volition to make a post in the group -- a much more scathing post explicitly voicing support for me and calling out the groups members as a general collective, saying that they should do better in regards to their hypocrisy surrounding abuse in the workplace and stop reprimanding people for speaking out with stories about abuse on film sets. His intent was very clearly good-natured and meant to elicit a necessary conversation.

......and the group fucking imploded.....

At first, the comments were positive and supportive; but then, people came out of the woodworks spewing some absolutely vile diatribe, calling me a liar, leveling insults at this online acquaintance who made the post of his own decision, trying to suggest that he and I were "conspiring", saying that my initial post was misinterpreted, then saying that my post was bullshit and deserved to be removed, etc. I mean, this was some absolutely crazy shit!

Hundreds of group members began messaging the group admin and/or just outright left the group. HUNDREDS. Others were leaving public comments condemning the group admin for deleting my post. During all of this, I was enjoying my day and not bothering to check social media on my phone.

I eventually checked social media this evening and saw the blast-wave that the post had set off in the group. It looked to me like things had just kept escalating and escalating until a random woman who claimed to have worked with me (yet I don't have a single call sheet with her name on it from any past productions) launched an outright heinous attempt at character assassination against me in the comments. Name-calling, saying I was a terrible worker, saying that I had pissed off everyone in every department ever (clear hyperbole), and just other over-the-top accusations that flat-out weren't true. As it turns out, she knows the unprofessional bastard who bullied me and harassed me. So, she might've made some gigantic assumption about my post that was deleted (which prompted my online acquaintance to make his post in response) or she figured out who the post was about and was trying to score some internet brownie points and look good in someone's eyes. No clue. But it was weird.

At that point, I had to step in and help with damage control since I can't afford to have my name dragged through the muck anymore, even though I had nothing to do with this incident. The group admin had also reached out to me by then. So, I responded and we resolved things amicably. My online acquaintance had his post deleted, the random psycho woman's comments against me were removed, my ass was covered, and I'm allowed to post in the group again. Full faculties restored despite my post yesterday with the names that I named, my recollections of events, my screenshots, etc. (which we already discussed @BlackMastodon).

But at the end of the day, still nothing has been actually addressed regarding the bullying, the harassment, and the assault that I suffered, as well as the bullshit blacklisting for this bastard to cover his ass. And now, it seems as though he has cronies out prowling on his behalf.

This just proves what I said previously about the film industry being filled with nothing but hypocrites and bullshit.



nightflameauto said:


> Somebody may think this is a joke, but it's not. Approach somebody involved with Crooked Media. If you're lucky, Jon Lovett will hear and tell his husband about it. Ronan Farrow seems to get off on exposing the film industry's dark secrets. He's done several documentaries and articles on the bullshit surrounding Weinstein and some of his cronies. I'm sure he'd love to get ahold of more proof of the utter bullshit that the front-liners have to tolerate. At the very least, you know he wouldn't run to the usual suspects with it. And he may just line you up for his next round of articles and documentaries.
> 
> One of his documentaries even went in-depth on how much intimidation people coming forward have to tolerate, so he's very aware of what a struggle it is to get this info out into the public.
> 
> Best of luck, man. It's a shit situation and outside of that suggestion, I have no idea how I'd handle it.


I guess I'll look into this now. Never heard of Crooked Media. Kind of sounds like some InfoWars type of shit based on how you described it here, @nightflameauto.


----------



## narad

Bodes said:


> The sheer number of people who ask for 'donations' so their child/friend/family member can go do something.
> 
> I remember when I was in Scouts, I spent many Saturdays and Sundays cooking sausages to sell outside the local Hardware store, selling awful chocolates and really had to work my arse off to go on these camps.
> 
> Fuggin' gofundme etc has ruined everything by thinking everyone can get everything for free.
> Work hard people. No one owes you anything.



Well I mean, I'm not necessarily on board with the idea that kids should spend their childhood doing mundane chores that people support only for that reason. No one wants that lemonade. I feel like your parents owe you those camps, but not other people's parents. Like should we all gofundme our christmas presents too? Or a family vacation? I'm pretty oblivious to what's going on in the US at the moment, but I guess I'm not surprised it went that way.

Related, I felt kinda the same watching a bunch of people like... crash their bikes without insurance and then setup gofundmes for the expenses, but all the meanwhile getting tons of custom guitars. Then I'd see brands like, "support so-and-so, he's got medical expense problems, click here to see how". Then when I got cancer (which is like sorted now thankfully/hopefully), paid my own expenses, but still kinda thought guitar companies (some the same) might give me a break with a small discount on the orders I was working on at the time. Nope. Don't let anyone fool you, cancer is pretty much an entirely bad thing. And guitar companies are much less charitable when it's a discussion in an email and not a public insta post.


----------



## nightflameauto

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I guess I'll look into this now. Never heard of Crooked Media. Kind of sounds like some InfoWars type of shit based on how you described it here, @nightflameauto.


Kinda / sorta. They're an entertainment company that goes political and takes on causes for folks too "small" to take on those causes themselves. My wife's a huge supporter of them. I follow them loosely, and while I'm not huge on "movements" or anything of that nature, they seem like decent enough folks. I've never heard anybody say a bad word about any of them, which is unusual with a group as dedicated to taking down shit-heels in the public sphere as they are.

Best of luck, bud. Hope you find a positive resolution somewhere down the line.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Following back up on this topic.
> 
> I was speaking with an online acquaintance who is a member of that same film crew Facebook group with 76K members that I attempted to post in yesterday. He was thoroughly disappointed in how I was shut down and silenced yesterday when I attempted to speak out about how I was treated. So, he took it upon himself of his own volition to make a post in the group -- a much more scathing post explicitly voicing support for me and calling out the groups members as a general collective, saying that they should do better in regards to their hypocrisy surrounding abuse in the workplace and stop reprimanding people for speaking out with stories about abuse on film sets. His intent was very clearly good-natured and meant to elicit a necessary conversation.
> 
> ......and the group fucking imploded.....
> 
> At first, the comments were positive and supportive; but then, people came out of the woodworks spewing some absolutely vile diatribe, calling me a liar, leveling insults at this online acquaintance who made the post of his own decision, trying to suggest that he and I were "conspiring", saying that my initial post was misinterpreted, then saying that my post was bullshit and deserved to be removed, etc. I mean, this was some absolutely crazy shit!
> 
> Hundreds of group members began messaging the group admin and/or just outright left the group. HUNDREDS. Others were leaving public comments condemning the group admin for deleting my post. During all of this, I was enjoying my day and not bothering to check social media on my phone.
> 
> I eventually checked social media this evening and saw the blast-wave that the post had set off in the group. It looked to me like things had just kept escalating and escalating until a random woman who claimed to have worked with me (yet I don't have a single call sheet with her name on it from any past productions) launched an outright heinous attempt at character assassination against me in the comments. Name-calling, saying I was a terrible worker, saying that I had pissed off everyone in every department ever (clear hyperbole), and just other over-the-top accusations that flat-out weren't true. As it turns out, she knows the unprofessional bastard who bullied me and harassed me. So, she might've made some gigantic assumption about my post that was deleted (which prompted my online acquaintance to make his post in response) or she figured out who the post was about and was trying to score some internet brownie points and look good in someone's eyes. No clue. But it was weird.
> 
> At that point, I had to step in and help with damage control since I can't afford to have my name dragged through the muck anymore, even though I had nothing to do with this incident. The group admin had also reached out to me by then. So, I responded and we resolved things amicably. My online acquaintance had his post deleted, the random psycho woman's comments against me were removed, my ass was covered, and I'm allowed to post in the group again. Full faculties restored despite my post yesterday with the names that I named, my recollections of events, my screenshots, etc. (which we already discussed @BlackMastodon).
> 
> But at the end of the day, still nothing has been actually addressed regarding the bullying, the harassment, and the assault that I suffered, as well as the bullshit blacklisting for this bastard to cover his ass. And now, it seems as though he has cronies out prowling on his behalf.
> 
> This just proves what I said previously about the film industry being filled with nothing but hypocrites and bullshit.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll look into this now. Never heard of Crooked Media. Kind of sounds like some InfoWars type of shit based on how you described it here, @nightflameauto.


She doesn't exist. Sock puppet account for the abuser.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This just proves what I said previously about the film industry being filled with nothing but hypocrites and bullshit.


There's an episode of Tales from the Crypt where a character says that La-La-Land is the "money, pussy, and bullshit capital of the western world." They aren't wrong.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Blytheryn said:


> I get this. Perhaps I am a little arrogant.
> 
> Oh I try as much as I can with those around me. Without sounding pompous, I regularly mentor people on a few different subjects if there’s interest.
> 
> You raise a good point, I should try harder.



Not necessarily. I'll go a step further and say that you may likely have been someone who's been all too happy to put yourself out there and found you've gotten nothing back, even outside your hobbies and interests. Many people try and pour from an empty cup just to maintain friendships, and there is a lot of the time where a person could feel unappreciated for putting in the effort only to not get much back. I don't know why, but I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt. Could be just my personal experience as well interfering with my opinion on this.


----------



## MFB

Going to NY for a show, too lazy to drive so I say fuck it, I'll take the Amtrak. Got here right when I was supposed to, checking the board for my train etc.

Turns out my trains final stop was DC, and that the train number changes between it's arrival and it's departure; so what I was looking for, came and went right before my eyes, and I had no fucking clue.

So now I'm at the station with a 2 hr wait for my now new train and had to pay another $84 for a new ticket even though I never even used my first one. I see why people hate this system.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fuck Captcha to death. You fucking piece of hot dogshit software, you're the one asking me to fucking point out cars and traffic lights, don't tell me I'm wrong, you cunt. I fucking hate you. 

Also, fuck Steam for not having a customer support email anymore. Eat my whole ass.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Annoyed with disorganized event planners for a multitude of persnickety reasons that are valid but if the situations were reversed I would mostly interpret as whiny bullshit. At least where my name _did _make it onto the event flier, it was spelled right.

What I have taken from this experience is that I need a minimal "press kit" and a little more self-advocacy because if I don't tell people how to promote and describe me they're not going to know/not going to try and I have nobody to blame but myself.

It would seem my wrist muscles aren't the only ones to've atrophied in 6+ months of recovery.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Fuck Captcha to death. You fucking piece of hot dogshit software, you're the one asking me to fucking point out cars and traffic lights, don't tell me I'm wrong, you cunt. I fucking hate you.
> 
> Also, fuck Steam for not having a customer support email anymore. Eat my whole ass.


I think you can download an add on for your browser to basically bypass captchas. I hate them. They use such low res photos and you're supposed to see fuzzy, 3 pixel blobs as "hydrants" and shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think you can download an add on for your browser to basically bypass captchas. I hate them. They use such low res photos and you're supposed to see fuzzy, 3 pixel blobs as "hydrants" and shit.


It's the worst. We all know it's a thinly veiled attempt to make autonomous car vision processing better, but don't mine data from random internet users.


----------



## MFB

So yeah, that NY trip I took turned into a calamity of errors.

Aside from missing my original train and having to pay for a ticket to catch another one, I found out on the way to the show that the show got cancelled. Mental health issues, blah blah, so I had to sit for another hour just waiting to get off to go to a city I had no reason to even be in. Got off, found my way around Penn Station underground (honestly, feels more convoluted than it needs to) and walked to the hotel where I arrived a hot, sweaty mess. 

Checked into my room, and I somehow didn't notice in any of the photos that it didn't have a TV, so that was a cowabummer. Like, what the fuck man, that's the most basic convenience in a hotel room after a toilet/shower. But whatever, I cool off, change my shirt to go out and grab a burger down the street at this bar. On my way there, I hear this dude, and look over at what looks like an impound lot connected to a hotel for whatever reason; anyway, homeboy is about 6' black dude with no shirt on and six people around him trying to calm him down, and he is FOR SURE on something and isn't stopping until he punches it out of his system. I keep walking down the street and a couple stops me asking if someone tried to fight me, and I say "oh a big black dude back there?" and sure enough it was him. Turns out he had started chasing them while they were jogging, so they called the cops who were on their way. Black dude had at one point started walking down the street behind me, and they saw him and said "let's go in this bar," so I went on my way knowing they were safe-ish.

I get to the bar, walk in and there's a live singer, and they're in full drag makeup. She says hi, so I wave as I take my seat at the bar to order my food. I order what I didn't realize would be the hardest burger in the world to eat (burger + mac and cheese + bacon + spicy ketchup, absolute win flavor wise) and ask for a fork and knife about three bites in. It's great, I eat it all up, have some nice conversations with the cute bartender, give her my meal cost + tip and walk out back to the hotel. Cops are now talking to the group of people who had previously surrounded the black man, not sure if they took him in or what. Go up to my room, and then chilled out with the A/C on the lowest temp I could get it to before going to bed.

Went to breakfast the next day, nothing but net up until I'm going to pay and I heard a man behind me actually use the words "global cabal" in a serious context referring to the White House and Biden Administration, and almost puked on the spot that someone so stupid could be in a city like NY. We do need a wall, I'm just not sure how we'll get them all into one place to build around them.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> So yeah, that NY trip I took turned into a calamity of errors.
> 
> Aside from missing my original train and having to pay for a ticket to catch another one, I found out on the way to the show that the show got cancelled. Mental health issues, blah blah, so I had to sit for another hour just waiting to get off to go to a city I had no reason to even be in. Got off, found my way around Penn Station underground (honestly, feels more convoluted than it needs to) and walked to the hotel where I arrived a hot, sweaty mess.
> 
> Checked into my room, and I somehow didn't notice in any of the photos that it didn't have a TV, so that was a cowabummer. Like, what the fuck man, that's the most basic convenience in a hotel room after a toilet/shower. But whatever, I cool off, change my shirt to go out and grab a burger down the street at this bar. On my way there, I hear this dude, and look over at what looks like an impound lot connected to a hotel for whatever reason; anyway, homeboy is about 6' black dude with no shirt on and six people around him trying to calm him down, and he is FOR SURE on something and isn't stopping until he punches it out of his system. I keep walking down the street and a couple stops me asking if someone tried to fight me, and I say "oh a big black dude back there?" and sure enough it was him. Turns out he had started chasing them while they were jogging, so they called the cops who were on their way. Black dude had at one point started walking down the street behind me, and they saw him and said "let's go in this bar," so I went on my way knowing they were safe-ish.
> 
> I get to the bar, walk in and there's a live singer, and they're in full drag makeup. She says hi, so I wave as I take my seat at the bar to order my food. I order what I didn't realize would be the hardest burger in the world to eat (burger + mac and cheese + bacon + spicy ketchup, absolute win flavor wise) and ask for a fork and knife about three bites in. It's great, I eat it all up, have some nice conversations with the cute bartender, give her my meal cost + tip and walk out back to the hotel. Cops are now talking to the group of people who had previously surrounded the black man, not sure if they took him in or what. Go up to my room, and then chilled out with the A/C on the lowest temp I could get it to before going to bed.
> 
> Went to breakfast the next day, nothing but net up until I'm going to pay and I heard a man behind me actually use the words "global cabal" in a serious context referring to the White House and Biden Administration, and almost puked on the spot that someone so stupid could be in a city like NY. We do need a wall, I'm just not sure how we'll get them all into one place to build around them.


Florida would be a good start.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BlackMastodon said:


> Florida would be a good start.


New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and Seattle already are congregating pits for the utmost embodiments of unchecked stupidity in the USA populace. Just build walls to isolate the populaces within those cities until they inevitably wipe themselves out by resorting to cannibalism to survive as some of the rampant, ravenous homeless people in those cities have already begun to do. Boom. Problem solved.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and Seattle already are congregating pits for the utmost embodiments of unchecked stupidity in the USA populace. Just build walls to isolate the populaces within those cities until they inevitably wipe themselves out by resorting to cannibalism to survive as some of the rampant, ravenous homeless people in those cities have already begun to do. Boom. Problem solved.


"I love living in the city!"

Not. 

Spare me from that. Seattle was nice when I was a kid. Now it's a disgusting, depressing pile of fetid human incompetence and smug bullshit. Seattle attracts some real lovely derelicts. 

Apparently someone I work with is in Puget Sound, which I had thought was once a pretty nice area. They informed me a kid all of 12 years old walked into her home, stole her husband's car keys, armed mind you, to use the car to transport fentanyl. 

She should've told her Doberman, who she was quieting down since she was on a business call, to deal with the reprobate. 

In other news, I'm not voting so the assholes sending me emails to vote for them can pass off. You morons are barking up the wrong tree. I have only voted once and will never vote again.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Spare me from that. Seattle was nice when I was a kid. Now it's a disgusting, depressing pile of fetid human incompetence and smug bullshit. Seattle attracts some real lovely derelicts.


I will say though, despite all of Seattle's monumental shortcomings as a city, the CHAZ back in 2020 was one of the most fucking hilarious things in the history of the USA. That blatant act of willful domestic terrorism and land seizure proved exactly what is wrong with the far left extremism that is rampantly poisoning the USA today and causing the insurmountable downfall of all the big, "once iconic", metropolitan cities such as Seattle, Portland, LA, NYC, Chicago, San Francisco, etc. But the fact that the participants in the CHAZ (all mainly members of the millennial generation and younger) got off with zero punishment or repercussions *for committing domestic terrorism *is just wild.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Emperor Guillotine said:


> New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and Seattle already are congregating pits for the utmost embodiments of unchecked stupidity in the USA populace. Just build walls to isolate the populaces within those cities until they inevitably wipe themselves out by resorting to cannibalism to survive as some of the rampant, ravenous homeless people in those cities have already begun to do. Boom. Problem solved.


Damn I can't wait for Escape from Portland and Escape from Seattle.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

KnightBrolaire said:


> Damn I can't wait for Escape from Portland and Escape from Seattle.


John Carpenter is on speed-dial.


----------



## Mathemagician

BlackMastodon said:


> Florida would be a good start.



Florida allows the rest of you to live in peace as we face the curse of the Florida man alone. The rest of the US exists at Floridas convenience. 

Just look at Alabama’s “coastline”. That’s what they are allowed to have.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> John Carpenter is on speed-dial.


I hated when everyone said that 2020 was a King novel. Lol

No, it's a John Carpenter film. Several of them, in fact.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Damn I can't wait for Escape from Portland and Escape from Seattle.


Someone could have a LOT of fun rebooting The Thing, They Live and both Escape Froms today.


Emperor Guillotine said:


> John Carpenter is on speed-dial.


They Live 2022


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> Someone could have a LOT of fun rebooting The Thing, They Live and both Escape Froms today.
> 
> They Live 2022


No one needs that.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I'm supposed to be off work tonight. The same crew member has called in for the past two nights. And they're supposed to be the one I work with tomorrow. I have the feeling I'm gonna be working alone again for the second Sunday in a row.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just here with an anonymous reminder that the TV/film production biz in the USA is filled with immensely egotistical sexual assaulters, rapists, and pedophiles.

That is all.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Just here with an anonymous reminder that the TV/film production biz in the USA is filled with immensely egotistical sexual assaulters, rapists, and pedophiles.
> 
> That is all.


The casting couch isn't solely contained to the pre production stage, nor does it solely pertain to women.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The casting couch isn't solely contained to the pre production stage, nor does it solely pertain to women.


Nailed it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Rant time. *cracks knuckles*

YouTube has made the online guitarist community become truly moronic and insufferable, especially since Polyphia has become a YouTube sensation. Folks younger than us are all on YouTube now claiming that _“Ibanez invented the thinbody electric nylon-string guitar” _and that the company _“did it because of Polyphia”._

Pause. Pause. Pause. Just fucking stop. What the actual hell? You’re going to tell me people right now today think that *Ibanez* invented *anything at all* because of *Polyphia*? Do we not know how to utilize Google?

Seems like people are forgetting that…

— Gibson was the first to make a thinbody electric nylon-string going back to the 1970s. Gibson made the first one in 1979-1980 for Chet Atkins, which later developed into the CE and CEC Chet Atkins signature models that were made from 1982 until 2005.

— Epiphone produced cheaper versions of the CE and CEC models as well starting in the 90s.

— Godin has offered a nylon-strong version of their iconic Multiac since 1993.

— Carvin began offering a thinbody electric nylon-string model in the 90s that was later refined with input from Yngwie Malmsteen.

— Several no-name companies and luthiers that got lost in the sands of time have also been offering thinbody electric nylon-string guitars ever since the 90s.

— Ovation’s “Timeless” model that has been revised multiple times since its original release back in the 90s is a thinbody electric nylon.

— The Washburn USM-EACT42S Festival Series model is a thinbody electric nylon-string based off an old Washburn design for a thinbody electric nylon-string that dates all the way back to the 80s. The name of which is escaping me as I type this.

— Takamine (from ESP) has offered several thinline electric nylon-string models since the 90s; and they released a new incarnation of a model just last year.

— Even the LTD brand (from ESP) has offered their thinline electric nylon-string model, the TL-6N, ever since 2016/2017.

— Yamaha has released several thinbody electric nylon-string guitars, predominantly aimed at jazz guitarists instead of classical guitarists, such as the AEX-500N, dating back to the early 2000s. But nowadays, Yamaha has shelved the idea of a thinbody electric nylon-string in favor of their Silent Guitar (SLG-200N) designs.

So, with all of this absolutely immense history that is easily accessible for anyone via Google, you’re going to tell me that Ibanez *“invented the thinbody electric nylon-string”*, when the company’s first thinbody electric nylon-string model wasn’t even released until 2015/2016?

And then, you’re going to tell me that Ibanez _*“did it because of Polyphia”*_ when Polyphia’s bland-as-all-fuck, mediocre song “Playing God” (which has the members playing thinbody electric nylon-string guitars) wasn’t even recorded and released until 2022?

Surely the timeline makes total, absolute sense, right? Surely Polyphia and Ibanez are the sole originators of all things musical nowadays, right?

*WRONG.*

My goodness… YouTube has truly, truly made people become stupid nowadays.

With all of that said, after being perhaps *the* premier brand for all things classical and strung-up with nylons since 1997, Cordoba has finally released their first thinbody electric nylon-string model, the Cordoba Stage, just this past month. And it is quite an impressive, little addition to the Cordoba lineup that does justice by adding something different to the decades-old Cordoba legacy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

YouTube is a cesspool of clickbait and bullshit and I hate it, unless I'm specifically looking for a guide and come across it from Google. Every suggested video that's guitar related is always some douche nozzle with the most punchable face I've ever seen with some stupid statement in giant block letters next to their face. Uncle Ben has the only guitar related videos worth watching Imo. 

Once everyone was basically required to game the YouTube algorithm in order to be even moderately successful, the whole thing started going downhill.


----------



## nightflameauto

When the human race inevitably falls from rectal-cranial-inversion, as it seems we're well on the path to do, youtube will hold a special place among the main contenders list. It's like the dumber and more outrageously stupid something is, the better the chances are it succeeds.

My brother in law is trying to start a channel for dog stuff. More power to him. But I told him you can choose between being successful, and being retrograde dumb, or being informative and having a very small but supportive audience. He's thinking it over.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BlackMastodon said:


> YouTube is a cesspool of clickbait and bullshit and I hate it, unless I'm specifically looking for a guide and come across it from Google. Every suggested video that's guitar related is always some douche nozzle with the most punchable face I've ever seen with some stupid statement in giant block letters next to their face. Uncle Ben has the only guitar related videos worth watching Imo.
> 
> Once everyone was basically required to game the YouTube algorithm in order to be even moderately successful, the whole thing started going downhill.


Nailed it.

But it also doesn’t help that some folks who are genuinely *not good* at making content and who are rampantly spreading misinformation can somehow still be “successful” on the YouTube platform and attract tens of thousands of views and be viewed as a “credible” source when a quick 5-10 second search on Google would prove otherwise.

We really need to stop treating YouTube like it’s some kind of gospel when it comes to anything/everything. Because at the end of the day, anyone can make content about anything and ultimately be wrong or spreading misinformation.

And we really need to stop praising mediocrity and shit content, especially on the internet. (You could apply that exact statement to that new _Game of Thrones _prequel cash-grab that HBO is spitting out right now too.)



nightflameauto said:


> When the human race inevitably falls from rectal-cranial-inversion, as it seems we're well on the path to do, youtube will hold a special place among the main contenders list. It's like the dumber and more outrageously stupid something is, the better the chances are it succeeds.
> 
> My brother in law is trying to start a channel for dog stuff. More power to him. But I told him you can choose between being successful, and being retrograde dumb, or being informative and having a very small but supportive audience. He's thinking it over.


Also nailed it.


----------



## nightflameauto

Emperor Guillotine said:


> And we really need to stop praising mediocrity and shit content, especially on the internet. (You could apply that exact statement to that new _Game of Thrones _prequel cash-grab that HBO is spitting out right now too.)


Oh god damn. I say GOD DAMN.

I'm usually a fairly live and let live type of dude. But I'm horrified at how many people climbed right on board the new GoT prequel. Absolutely stupified by it as well.

GoT was good to fair up to middle of season three. By midway through season four my wife and I were starting to question if it was worth continuing. By the time we reached the end, at that point purely out of morbid curiosity just how far they were going to dig themselves in, we sold all our early season box sets, and stopped bothering to rewatch older seasons when new seasons came along because, frankly, the show runners stopped caring after the Red Wedding (by their own confession, publicly) so why the fuck should we care about it?

We swore off of it all. HBO took, arguably, the greatest fantasy series ever aired, and turned it into a hammy shitfest with destroyed characters and absolute nonsense storylines, if you could call them storylines.

I don't particularly care that it's a new creative team. I hate rewarding shit output. Watching people throw themselves into the new one, and worse? I don't rant about it in public. If someone mentions it, I just say, "Nah, not my thing." But if they know I watched the original they get fucking offended, like I somehow *OWE* HBO for fucking up the original. No, motherfucker. When someone beats the shit out of me, I don't owe them anything. When somebody fucks up a property I enjoy so badly that I have to make sure I keep the puke pot handy while watching it? I owe them nothing further. They already got more than they deserve.

On the bright side, with all the brilliant business moves HBO is making right now there's a fair chance they'll disappear before this new one can spin out. And I'll laugh and clap as it happens. Fuckers.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

nightflameauto said:


> I'm usually a fairly live and let live type of dude. But I'm horrified at how many people climbed right on board the new GoT prequel. Absolutely stupified by it as well.


It's because HBO knows that GOT was not only an extremely successful IP, but it was *the most successful* IP in television history; and HBO are trying to "recapture those glory days" so to speak.

And with all of the streaming platforms hurting nowadays (recall Netflix losing 40%-50% of their share value recently), HBO is banking really hard on GOT providing some kind of "magic bullet" of a comeback since all of HBO's other original series such as _Westworld_ have absolutely tanked and are not getting anywhere near the response and viewership numbers that the execs have been hoping to obtain.

Let's not forget the millions and millions of dollars that HBO lost with the hundreds of thousands of subscription cancellations that resulted as backlash to the final GOT episodes because so many viewers refused to give their hard-earned dollars to support shit content. This prequel series is HBO attempting to draw them back into the fold.

The real issue though that has probably led to your horrified state @nightflameauto is the mad marketing bucks that HBO dumped into touting this new prequel series through online advertising omnipotence, which has created immensely mind-numbing exposure by beating people upside the skull with "HEY! HEY! NEW PREQUEL! IT'S COMING! HEY! CHECK IT OUT!" I mean, in the weeks leading up to the premiere episode, I couldn't go ten seconds without seeing or hearing about the prequel. Advertising was everywhere. Even the poorest homeless people with no access to a TV or a phone or an HBO subscription probably knew about the new prequel series that was set to debut. The local news in the small city that I live in *never *covers anything related to movies or to the entertainment industry. They just flat-out don't. However, they did a segment exclusively devoted to touting the new GOT prequel, which was so odd and so random. (The network/channel they are owned by probably received a marketing kickback from Warner Bros. for plugging the prequel series.) My own father at his old age who has *never* watched a single episode of GOT is now watching this prequel series (out of, quite honestly, sheer boredom).

The fact that influential simpletons with massive audience reach who happen to fall into the "lowest common denominator of viewer" are pimping this new GOT prequel also doesn't help. Example: Joe Rogan. I enjoy the guy's podcast every now and then; however, he very much falls into the simplistic "lowest common denominator of viewer". Things go boom on screen = Joe is entertained. So, he is on social media hardcore heralding that new _Prey_ movie or this new GOT prequel; and of course, tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of people are now going to get hyped as well.

Meanwhile, many average viewers have been so burned in the past by shit content and franchises falling apart that they've now turned into incredibly disconcerting critics who, quite frankly, have developed a good sense of judgment when it comes to recognizing shit content. I have worked in the TV/film production business for the past handful of years from development to office to production to post. And I can tell what shit content is a mile away.



nightflameauto said:


> By the time we reached the end, at that point purely out of morbid curiosity just how far they were going to dig themselves in, we sold all our early season box sets, and stopped bothering to rewatch older seasons when new seasons came along because, frankly, the show runners stopped caring after the Red Wedding (by their own confession, publicly) so why the fuck should we care about it?


Same here.

As someone who knows the books better than most casual readers, I was morbidly curious as to how the whole thing going to end because I had already sunk in the time watching all the episodes leading up to the final season. I knew it was going to be absolute garbage right from the get-go, but man, I *had to* finish it. I'm the type of person where if I start something (a movie, a series, a book, a project, etc.), I absolutely *have to* finish it.

With that said, the aftermath that has fallen upon Weiss and Benioff that has led to their complete and utter removal from Hollywood along with them hiding their faces from the public has been absolutely hilarious to watch unfold. Like, they are *GONE.*



nightflameauto said:


> I don't particularly care that it's a new creative team. I hate rewarding shit output


Exactly. And this is what media consumers, *especially viewers in the USA*, need to understand.

We need to stop rewarding shit content.

But in the mad race for content because of all the streaming services going head to head with each other (along with individual networks and channels now morphing into streaming services with their own private subscriptions as cable is on its way out the door), viewers are flat-out desperate for any content that is remotely perceivable as being "good" to them or simply from an IP that they recognize. Why? Because the mad race for content has absolutely flooded the entertainment market with *so much fucking garbage content*.

Example: the _Star Wars_ franchise. Every bit of content that has been put out since Episode VII has been complete, utter, total garbage in terms of quality, storytelling, writing, continuity, building upon the established universe and its rules, sensibility, believably, even style recently, etc. The franchise has literally just turned into a vehicle for a select few in control to tout their personal ideologies while Disney makes a ploy to cash-in on a niche fanbase of viewership. The content overall from an objective standpoint *is not fucking good*. And yet, because it's _Star Wars_, and because the general public is so desperate for something they can perceive as "good", they flock to it. They devour everything related to _Star Wars_. Every shit film, every shit series, every shit piece of advertising. _The Mandalorian_? I'm sorry, but it's not good. You as a viewer are just fucking desperate.

Same with the endless droves of comic book superhero movies, which is literally the only type of film in theaters in the USA nowadays because it requires little-to-no actual story and studios can simply get away with visual flair done via technology in order to appeal to the "lowest common denominator of viewer" who are the easiest to entertain due to their simplistic understanding of the world.

The entertainment industry is creatively drained as a result of this competitive, mad race for content to retain viewership. The writers (the "idea makers") are exhausted and done. And the studios are just making ploy after ploy to cash-in on a pre-existing IP. And thus, the content suffers in terms of quality.

And this GOT prequel is going to be the same way, as calloused as it may sound this early on in the airing. This prequel is a cash-grab of shit content, and viewers will flock to it because they are just so fucking desperate for anything that they can perceive as "good" content, no matter what the rationalization involved to get to that point may be. They will attempt to rationalize bad content as being "good" solely because they recognize the IP and the name of the franchise.


----------



## nightflameauto

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The entertainment industry is creatively drained as a result of this competitive, mad race for content to retain viewership. The writers (the "idea makers") are exhausted and done. And the studios are just making ploy after ploy to cash-in on a pre-existing IP. And thus, the content suffers in terms of quality.
> 
> And this GOT prequel is going to be the same way, as calloused as it may sound this early on in the airing. This prequel is a cash-grab of shit content, and viewers will flock to it because they are just so fucking desperate for anything that they can perceive as "good" content, no matter what the rationalization involved to get to that point may be. They will attempt to rationalize bad content as being "good" solely because they recognize the IP and the name of the franchise.


Writers are burnt out because, at least the ones that actually have a bit of creativity within themselves, have spent nearly a full generation being told their jobs could be taken over by tickbox sheets. Then they are handed the tickbox sheets and told, "make this." At least the few I've interacted with seem frustrated by the state of things. There's no chance at writing something original if you're in a "property." Gotta tick those boxes.

I've met one person being honest about the reason he's watching the new GoT prequel: "I want to see more dragons on screen. I don't expect anything outside of that." Fair enough. But everybody telling me it's going to be the next culturally relevant fapfest? No.

I lucked out when it came to Star Wars. The Prequel Trilogy I went to and was thought so-so. Nothing great, nothing horrible. The new shit, from everything I've heard? Yikes.

Disney owned? We had a dog on her way out when the first Disney Star Wars released and I didn't bother carving out time to go. I ended up swearing off once I heard what it was. And every new film and show I hear more and more reasons I made the right decision. I won't bother critiquing. There's plenty of other people doing that.

I thought the Marvel movies were fine for a while. While the quality wasn't always perfect, they did have shining moments where they rose above the expectation of spectacle and bombast. Once we had the girl-power moment in End Game for absolutely no fucking reason whatsoever other than going "GIRL POWER!" Fuck 'em. Give us a story reason to root for the girls. That wouldn't have been hard to do. Tie those characters together somehow, for fuck sake. The main point of a property like that should be storytelling. Somewhere along the way they seem to have lost that aspect of it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Writers are burnt out because, at least the ones that actually have a bit of creativity within themselves, have spent nearly a full generation being told their jobs could be taken over by tickbox sheets. Then they are handed the tickbox sheets and told, "make this." At least the few I've interacted with seem frustrated by the state of things. There's no chance at writing something original if you're in a "property." Gotta tick those boxes.
> 
> I've met one person being honest about the reason he's watching the new GoT prequel: "I want to see more dragons on screen. I don't expect anything outside of that." Fair enough. But everybody telling me it's going to be the next culturally relevant fapfest? No.
> 
> I lucked out when it came to Star Wars. The Prequel Trilogy I went to and was thought so-so. Nothing great, nothing horrible. The new shit, from everything I've heard? Yikes.
> 
> Disney owned? We had a dog on her way out when the first Disney Star Wars released and I didn't bother carving out time to go. I ended up swearing off once I heard what it was. And every new film and show I hear more and more reasons I made the right decision. I won't bother critiquing. There's plenty of other people doing that.
> 
> I thought the Marvel movies were fine for a while. While the quality wasn't always perfect, they did have shining moments where they rose above the expectation of spectacle and bombast. Once we had the girl-power moment in End Game for absolutely no fucking reason whatsoever other than going "GIRL POWER!" Fuck 'em. Give us a story reason to root for the girls. That wouldn't have been hard to do. Tie those characters together somehow, for fuck sake. The main point of a property like that should be storytelling. Somewhere along the way they seem to have lost that aspect of it.


You've "gotta tick those boxes" anyways, because we gotta "represent everyone," while being unenjoyable to most people. Movies by and large have been mostly forgettable trash (and not trash in the sense of Full Moon Features, A24, and Troma type trash that is at least enjoyable to some extent). This shit isn't going to be remembered in 10 years. The sad thing is that their push for "inclusion" and all of this is going to result in the notion being "representation is the problem." In reality, the issue always was making it so obvious you can hear the "check!" on the clipboard and they were using diversity as a means to install a criticism shield. Don't believe me? Just look at these properties that do this and the media's response to criticism leveled at them.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You've "gotta tick those boxes" anyways, because we gotta "represent everyone," while being unenjoyable to most people. Movies by and large have been mostly forgettable trash (and not trash in the sense of Full Moon Features, A24, and Troma type trash that is at least enjoyable to some extent). This shit isn't going to be remembered in 10 years. The sad thing is that their push for "inclusion" and all of this is going to result in the notion being "representation is the problem." In reality, the issue always was making it so obvious you can hear the "check!" on the clipboard and they were using diversity as a means to install a criticism shield. Don't believe me? Just look at these properties that do this and the media's response to criticism leveled at them.


Oh, I'm aware. The number of times I've witnessed this conversation:

-That movie was shit.
-OUTRAGE! YOU HATE $group! OUTRAGE!
-No, I said that movie was shit and I meant, that movie was shit. It's story sucked, and even the $rep_character didn't really do anything to make themselves stand out or care about them. It was bad storytelling and a horrible script. Never mind the shit direction.
-YOU $group-ICST!
-Uh? Bro? I am $group.
-LALALALALAL CAN'T HEAR YOU $group-ICST!

It's a wonder we crawled out of the fuckin' caves. Maybe it's time we head back? Probably do a lot of people some good to see real hardship up close and personal. No, me not liking your shit movie isn't me attacking you. Deal.


----------



## AMOS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "I love living in the city!"
> 
> Not.
> 
> Spare me from that. Seattle was nice when I was a kid. Now it's a disgusting, depressing pile of fetid human incompetence and smug bullshit. Seattle attracts some real lovely derelicts.
> 
> Apparently someone I work with is in Puget Sound, which I had thought was once a pretty nice area. They informed me a kid all of 12 years old walked into her home, stole her husband's car keys, armed mind you, to use the car to transport fentanyl.
> 
> She should've told her Doberman, who she was quieting down since she was on a business call, to deal with the reprobate.
> 
> In other news, I'm not voting so the assholes sending me emails to vote for them can pass off. You morons are barking up the wrong tree. I have only voted once and will never vote again.


Cities have no redeeming qualities


----------



## nightflameauto

AMOS said:


> Cities have no redeeming qualities


Sure they do. You can walk (in smog) to everywhere that's important.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

AMOS said:


> Cities have no redeeming qualities


I mean…they maybe make you appreciate not being homeless. Or they teach you how to grind and hustle because you’re so terrified of not being able to afford your unreasonably high rent and then thus becoming homeless.  Idk.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

nightflameauto said:


> Oh, I'm aware. The number of times I've witnessed this conversation:
> 
> -That movie was shit.
> -OUTRAGE! YOU HATE $group! OUTRAGE!
> -No, I said that movie was shit and I meant, that movie was shit. It's story sucked, and even the $rep_character didn't really do anything to make themselves stand out or care about them. It was bad storytelling and a horrible script. Never mind the shit direction.
> -YOU $group-ICST!
> -Uh? Bro? I am $group.
> -LALALALALAL CAN'T HEAR YOU $group-ICST!
> 
> It's a wonder we crawled out of the fuckin' caves. Maybe it's time we head back? Probably do a lot of people some good to see real hardship up close and personal. No, me not liking your shit movie isn't me attacking you. Deal.


Something tells me we could have one hell of a conversation about the atrociously poor implementation behind this unbelievably fake, bullshitty, absurdly over-the-top “inclusivity” push that has marred the reputations of so many stories/films/franchises at this point.

Coming from the perspective of someone who worked on sets assisting with direction ok productions over the past few years, this whole push is solely people virtue-signaling for other people’s ideaologies out of fear of job retention and being able to chase the breadcrumb of the “next gig” or “next paycheck”. And it’s goddamn fucking pathetic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Oh, I'm aware. The number of times I've witnessed this conversation:
> 
> -That movie was shit.
> -OUTRAGE! YOU HATE $group! OUTRAGE!
> -No, I said that movie was shit and I meant, that movie was shit. It's story sucked, and even the $rep_character didn't really do anything to make themselves stand out or care about them. It was bad storytelling and a horrible script. Never mind the shit direction.
> -YOU $group-ICST!
> -Uh? Bro? I am $group.
> -LALALALALAL CAN'T HEAR YOU $group-ICST!
> 
> It's a wonder we crawled out of the fuckin' caves. Maybe it's time we head back? Probably do a lot of people some good to see real hardship up close and personal. No, me not liking your shit movie isn't me attacking you. Deal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I mean…they maybe make you appreciate not being homeless. Or they teach you how to grind and hustle because you’re so terrified of not being able to afford your unreasonably high rent and then thus becoming homeless.  Idk.


I appreciated not being homeless without living in the city. I hated it and glad I don't live in the city.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Something tells me we could have one hell of a conversation about the atrociously poor implementation behind this unbelievably fake, bullshitty, absurdly over-the-top “inclusivity” push that has marred the reputations of so many stories/films/franchises at this point.
> 
> Coming from the perspective of someone who worked on sets assisting with direction ok productions over the past few years, this whole push is solely people virtue-signaling for other people’s ideaologies out of fear of job retention and being able to chase the breadcrumb of the “next gig” or “next paycheck”. And it’s goddamn fucking pathetic.


I can't wait to see the fallout. It won't be pretty. Their fake virtue signaling will have gotten them nowhere and people are going to blame criticism shields for inclusivity making films bad. It's a trap. I love the ANOES franchise. The casts are naturally diverse and inclusive. It isn't some shoehorn, poorly executed shield for a film that sucks.


----------



## nightflameauto

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Something tells me we could have one hell of a conversation about the atrociously poor implementation behind this unbelievably fake, bullshitty, absurdly over-the-top “inclusivity” push that has marred the reputations of so many stories/films/franchises at this point.
> 
> Coming from the perspective of someone who worked on sets assisting with direction ok productions over the past few years, this whole push is solely people virtue-signaling for other people’s ideaologies out of fear of job retention and being able to chase the breadcrumb of the “next gig” or “next paycheck”. And it’s goddamn fucking pathetic.


I'm with you.

The publishing industry is doing the same thing. There's inclusivity policies in place to the point that you need to fit one of the in groups or most agents and all of the big publishing houses are going to totally ignore you.

I used to think the publishing industry wouldn't want my stories because they don't fit the "easily digested, easy to sell" mold. Now I can add that I'm an old, white, straight dude to the list of reasons they won't want my stories. It's a great feeling.

I feel really bad for some of the younger folks coming up that don't have the life experience to just say fuck it and do their own thing. I'm sorta mentoring this young dude that's got some killer story chops, and he's feeling dejected because he keeps getting asked when his stories will include $minority or $gay or $trans and if he can maybe turn his main character into one of those but that's not really the story he wants to tell.

I get some of it. As a society, we've sucked at confronting our demons. The problem I have is that the entire entertainment industry has decided as a collective that *NO* media should exist that isn't a direct and confrontational take on "the problem."

If that's the story you want to tell and you can do it well? Cool. I love some of the odd-ball non-conformative indie stories and movies I've seen. I fucking DESPISE the mainstream takes on the same thing because it's literal tokenism where the represented group is not treated as story or character development, but treated either as martyrs or standard bearers, and literally nothing else.

My conclusion: We really suck as a species.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just spent 2 hours trying to swap the bands and pins on my watch. The goddamn pin for one band broke, then I broke another, and my last backup was too long. The pins weren't seating well either. Fuckin great, now I have to order more. Oh even better, the shit doesn't show up til tuesday because of labor day. I need a goddamn drink.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Annoyed is more accurate, but Two Notes really crippled the IR capabilites of the Cab M by basically only allowing one IR from the memory card at a time. Yes, you can set both A and B to memory card, but if you attempt to go to the menu to maneuver around to a different folder or IR, it'll only apply to IR A. This is completely stupid and makes the entire thing cumbersome and unenjoyable to set up a sound. 

So basically I wasted about 100 bucks on IRs and micro SD cards that quite frankly are a pain in the ass to use. 

Also, from my description, Two Notes couldn't just tell me that is working as designed when I asked. Hilarious to say the least. (I find their customer support to be pretty mediocre to be honest.)


----------



## LordCashew

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Annoyed is more accurate, but Two Notes really crippled the IR capabilites of the Cab M by basically only allowing one IR from the memory card at a time. Yes, you can set both A and B to memory card, but if you attempt to go to the menu to maneuver around to a different folder or IR, it'll only apply to IR A. This is completely stupid and makes the entire thing cumbersome and unenjoyable to set up a sound.
> 
> So basically I wasted about 100 bucks on IRs and micro SD cards that quite frankly are a pain in the ass to use.
> 
> Also, from my description, Two Notes couldn't just tell me that is working as designed when I asked. Hilarious to say the least. (I find their customer support to be pretty mediocre to be honest.)


Sucks to hear but good to know. 

Seems like those would be killer if they could store more IRs, especially with some basic MIDI recall capabilities.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Forest fires are driving family from their homes and the smoke is making the whole region look like the end of times.


----------



## Kaura

Been playing the built-in chess on Windows and I swear I'm one more lost game away from throwing my monitor through the window. 10 years of Counter-Strike isn't anything compared to the frustration I feel with this shit ass game.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

youngthrasher9 said:


> Forest fires are driving family from their homes and the smoke is making the whole region look like the end of times.


As if the rampant, uncontrollable homeless epidemic caused by the "homeless industrial complex" wasn't already doing that?

California continues to willfully ignore the real problems.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So I pre-ordered several shirts from Cavity Colors and despite entering in my current address, I think they are sending it to my old address in Washington based on tracking. I'm pretty annoyed about this. If it ships to my old address and they don't refund or replace the order, I will be encouraging people I know that are into horror to order elsewhere. 

Not pleased at all, nor am I sure how they got my old address.


----------



## LordCashew

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So I pre-ordered several shirts from Cavity Colors and despite entering in my current address, I think they are sending it to my old address in Washington based on tracking. I'm pretty annoyed about this. If it ships to my old address and they don't refund or replace the order, I will be encouraging people I know that are into horror to order elsewhere.
> 
> Not pleased at all, nor am I sure how they got my old address.


Did you use PayPal or Apple Pay? Seems like sometimes vendors pull a shipping address from there.


----------



## sacguy71

I was pissed off at my current guitar teacher for not teaching me anything new in the past few lessons.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LordIronSpatula said:


> Did you use PayPal or Apple Pay? Seems like sometimes vendors pull a shipping address from there.


That address has been changed for quite some time.


----------



## Kaura

Installed Dimarzio CrunchLab in my Strat yesterday and it's not really any different from the stock pup. Maybe even worse. Well that was a waste of perfectly good 130€. 

Edit: Also, doesn't the F in F-spaced stand for Floyd (Rose)? I got that version but now when I look at it, the magnets get gradually more offset starting from the treble strings with the low-E basicly outside the magnet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Installed Dimarzio CrunchLab in my Strat yesterday and it's not really any different from the stock pup. Maybe even worse. Well that was a waste of perfectly good 130€.
> 
> Edit: Also, doesn't the F in F-spaced stand for Floyd (Rose)? I got that version but now when I look at it, the magnets get gradually more offset starting from the treble strings with the low-E basicly outside the magnet.



The "F" is for Fender, not Floyd.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "F" is for Fender, not Floyd.



Then it still should make sense since it's a Fender guitar, okay Squier but w/e. 


Guess I'll just put it in my non-Floyd Strat somewhere in the future and get something else for this one.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I'm in a bad spot financially, due entirely to poor choices/poor planning on my own part for the last month or two. I've got a good friend who is helping me out, we've been there for each other financially and otherwise many times over the years, but it still feels shitty relying on his help when I know this is 100% my fault. 

Disappointed/angry with myself, trying to use that energy to build better money habits going forward and never, ever be in this spot again.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Roommate confronted me about moving her food off my food shelf to make room for my food. I pay more than half the rent and I can't even have half the storage space? JFC.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Roommate confronted me about moving her food off my food shelf to make room for my food. I pay more than half the rent and I can't even have half the storage space? JFC.


oh the joys of having to live with roommates. I do not miss those days.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Yesterday, I received a rare guitar that I purchased from a seller in Australia. The seller described the guitar as “having minimal cosmetic wear” on his shop’s website and later described it as a “7/10” rating in our email exchange.

In short…the guitar is none of those things.

The guitar that I received was blatantly misrepresented and is so horrifically damaged cosmetically that it unquestionably requires a full finish job. I’ve never owned an instrument this beaten-up and knackered. It looks like someone threw it off the back of a moving truck or tried to force it into a wood chipper.

The seller blatantly hid any damage by taking photos of the guitar from a distance for his shop’s listing. And when I asked for a full disclosure of any cosmetic blemishes such as dings, dents, chips, cracks, etc. in our email exchanges, it seemed like he was holding out and dancing around the question. He even stated that me simply asking for a full disclosure of any cosmetic blemishes was me “being rude” because I was somehow “accusing him of hiding damage” on the instrument.

Insane. Truly insane.

I asked for a refund. The seller refused.

I have already taken to PayPal and opened a case with a substantial amount of evidence including photos, screenshots, and a link to the seller’s original listing to prove that the guitar was absolutely misrepresented.

Upon me opening the case, the seller immediately then changed his tune and agreed to give me a full refund…..if I shipped the guitar back to him.

Fair enough.

I asked for a shipping label. The seller refused.

So now, this seller, after full well knowingly selling me a heavily damaged, blatantly misrepresented product expects me to pay $200+ (at least) out of my own pocket to ship the guitar back to him (from the USA to Australia) when this whole thing was *his* fault and *his* doing.

Man…this isn’t right. I want my refund, but I shouldn’t have to end up at a monetary loss due to a seller’s dishonest actions.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Been eyeballing this extremely overpriced Ibanez RG on Reverb. It's pretty rare but pop up once in a while. I made him a generous offer, couple of hundred above regular market value, thinking he's aiming high and hopes to land somewhere in the middle... and he flat-out refused


----------



## CanserDYI

Just watched the Hasan Piker vs Andrew Tate "debate" and I'm embarrassed for anyone that calls themselves Andrew Tate fans. You are 1000 cringes manifested in human form.

EDIT: I'm mad because I wasted time watching what I thought was going to be a debate and found out it was just Andrew Tate showing his ass.


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm at work. On my birthday (not a request for wishes). The one thing I ever want on my birthday? To sleep in, and be left alone to work on my personal projects. Basically, the world can fuck off if its my birthday, and I'm a happy guy.

So, since we hired external dudes that I'm coordinating, and they hound my ass all hours if I don't come into the office, I came in. And? Not. One. Fucking. Request.

And I get to sit here fucking with backend stuff instead of sitting at home with the amps cranked to fuck you and my computer ready for whatever.

First birthday in twenty-five or so years I came to work. Much like the last time, it doesn't much make me happy. Grrrrr.

Only birthday I remember being shittier was my 21st. Not a single person remembered, which was fine. I worked. I went out to eat by myself, tipped the waitress creepy-stalker levels of money for having a decent conversation with me, the literal only conversation I had the entire fucking day, then went home and went to bed.

At least this one has had a few conversations. Pops stopped by to wish me well, so hey, 48 is apparently the new $some_important_number.


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> I'm at work. On my birthday (not a request for wishes). The one thing I ever want on my birthday? To sleep in, and be left alone to work on my personal projects. Basically, the world can fuck off if its my birthday, and I'm a happy guy.
> 
> So, since we hired external dudes that I'm coordinating, and they hound my ass all hours if I don't come into the office, I came in. And? Not. One. Fucking. Request.
> 
> And I get to sit here fucking with backend stuff instead of sitting at home with the amps cranked to fuck you and my computer ready for whatever.
> 
> First birthday in twenty-five or so years I came to work. Much like the last time, it doesn't much make me happy. Grrrrr.
> 
> Only birthday I remember being shittier was my 21st. Not a single person remembered, which was fine. I worked. I went out to eat by myself, tipped the waitress creepy-stalker levels of money for having a decent conversation with me, the literal only conversation I had the entire fucking day, then went home and went to bed.
> 
> At least this one has had a few conversations. Pops stopped by to wish me well, so hey, 48 is apparently the new $some_important_number.


Happy Birthday anyway...

Birthdays suck, though. Wayyy back on my 19th birthday, I wanted to go to Canada with my friends and get a drink. My best friend didn't show. The guy was always late (well, still is ), so me and my other friends all waited and waited, and I tried calling him, but there was no answer. I got a little peeved in the message I left him. The next day, he called me to apologize and also to inform me that his dad had a heart attack and died that night. It just goes to show how petty I can be about something as stupid as getting a drink. 20th birthday, the girl I was seeing at the time ghosted me. I had flashbacks of the previous year and assumed that something horrible happened, but, in that case, no, she just didn't feel like hanging out on my birthday. By the time I turned 30, I was happy with my day of going to work as usual, stopping by the hardware store on the way home, buying myself a fancy high-tech toilet plunger and a bucket of spackle, and spending the rest of the evening fixing the toilet and patching the cracks in the closet. When my wife texted me "Happy Birthday," it was a nice bonus. Maybe, if I make it to 48, I'll do a big blowout.


----------



## nightflameauto

Birthdays do tend to suck, which is why my expectations for them have been so low for so long. Somebody wants to text me? Cool. Otherwise, leave me be. That's my big expectation.


----------



## Demiurge

Not big on birthdays, either, but I even found that trying to make them a "do what I want and don't fuck with me" kind of day just ensures that the experience will be the opposite.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

There are a few days a year I will absolutely not go to work: May Day (aka actual labor day), Summer/Winter Solstice (spiritual observation), and my birthday. 

For my birthday I take myself out somewhere nice to eat, enjoy plenty of time for making chest-crushing drones, and otherwise make no plans. 

I always give plenty of notice but those are non-negotiable no-work days. I don't "ask" for time off, ever, it's a matter of principle. I give my employer the courtesy of letting them know I won't be there well in advance so they can plan accordingly.

I also usually take Father's day off because I'm the only dad my cat has.


----------



## natra_vedrov

I am mad because I am trying hard to make a band I am playing in sound at least somewhat more interesting, to surprise our listeners for a change. I even quit the guitar(in this band) for this purpose and first went for the drums(when the drummer quit), then for a drum machine and a synth and I think we are making progress (apart from that gigs where you can actually use or bring a full drum set have become rare for us), it does sound fresh. But then I hear the other guys, especially the bass player say something like "I don't see myself in this kind of concept" without bringing up any ideas of his own, which brings us back to playing like we used to maybe 10 years ago and I think to myself: "AAAAARRGGHHHH!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Just watched the Hasan Piker vs Andrew Tate "debate" and I'm embarrassed for anyone that calls themselves Andrew Tate fans. You are 1000 cringes manifested in human form.
> 
> EDIT: I'm mad because I wasted time watching what I thought was going to be a debate and found out it was just Andrew Tate showing his ass.


Anyone who is fans of either should be shunned for eternity.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My car is driving me fucking crazy. 

Driver's side headlight has been burnt out for like 2 year, possibly more. I ordered new ballasts for the HID's more than a year ago but last weekend I finally got off my ass and replaced them, which I've put off because it involves taking the entire front fascia off. 

Disconnect the battery, replace both ballasts, reconnect everything, reattach the fascia, turn on the car, and now both headlights are out. I go to my see my dad for him to plug in his OBD tool and send a reset code, hoping that'll clear it, but didn't help the headlights. 

Ordered new HID bulbs shortly after, they arrived within a few days, so I go to replace them today. Changing the bulbs is a pain in the ass, but at least I don't have to take the entire front end off. Wrap up, reattach whatever needs to be reattached, start up the car, and we're back to square 1 with only the passenger side headlight working. 

At least I have 1 headlight now, which was a huge improvement from before where I couldn't drive to work early in the morning since it was getting darker. 

Fuck if I know what's wrong now, though. Might be a wire that a rat chewed through or something but all other lights on the driver's side are working. Oh, and I probably should replace my suspension.

I only need this car to last me for the next 4 years...


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> The one thing I ever want on my birthday? To sleep in, and be left alone to work on my personal projects. Basically, the world can fuck off if its my birthday, and I'm a happy guy.



Same here, and my wife just keeps missing the memo  Then she tries to come up with stuff to celebrate and it turns into an almost divorce-level fight in the end. She just can't fathom that someone might not want to be celebrated, as she always expects something special for her birthday. And I absolutely don't mind arranging something special either, I just don't want the same treatment myself. There are certain "treatments" I wouldn't mind for my birthday though, but she always takes it as a joke when I say it.

The worst birthday I can remember? When I turned 20, I was in the army and we were camping in the forest that week. The morning of my birthday, I woke up in a cold and wet tent because someone had fallen asleep during their fire watch, which resulted in no-one being woken up to watch the fire after him either. So basically all my gear was wet and cold and we had to go immediately, so there was no chance to light the fire again and get the stuff dried up. Outside temperature was around 0°C (32°F), so it wasn't freezing cold, but still very uncomfortable. Luckily the army's sleeping bags are half decent, so at least my body wasn't really cold when I woke up.
It also rained all day, so after the day everything was even more wet. I don't remember whether I managed to dry the stuff up in the tent the next night or if we just went back to the barracks that evening... Oh and also, the cafeteria truck visited our camp that day, but of course it was my turn to guard the gate at the exact time it came, so I didn't get to buy coffee and donuts either.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> My car is driving me fucking crazy.
> 
> Driver's side headlight has been burnt out for like 2 year, possibly more. I ordered new ballasts for the HID's more than a year ago but last weekend I finally got off my ass and replaced them, which I've put off because it involves taking the entire front fascia off.
> 
> Disconnect the battery, replace both ballasts, reconnect everything, reattach the fascia, turn on the car, and now both headlights are out. I go to my see my dad for him to plug in his OBD tool and send a reset code, hoping that'll clear it, but didn't help the headlights.
> 
> Ordered new HID bulbs shortly after, they arrived within a few days, so I go to replace them today. Changing the bulbs is a pain in the ass, but at least I don't have to take the entire front end off. Wrap up, reattach whatever needs to be reattached, start up the car, and we're back to square 1 with only the passenger side headlight working.
> 
> At least I have 1 headlight now, which was a huge improvement from before where I couldn't drive to work early in the morning since it was getting darker.
> 
> Fuck if I know what's wrong now, though. Might be a wire that a rat chewed through or something but all other lights on the driver's side are working. Oh, and I probably should replace my suspension.
> 
> I only need this car to last me for the next 4 years...



I just replaced my front bulbs recently as I thought it was the cause of my driver's side having also been burnt out for like, a year or so, turns out it was the connector pin to the assembly and that was like a cool $300 to fix. Same thing for the connector pin to my center console screen. Ford said it's typically faulty, but oh the price tag to repair the PART alone is a measly $900 and then labor; like, how about you go fuck yourself for using "typically faulty" parts?

Still need to fix the side mirror as it's been cracked for several months but it still functions fine, just not aesthetically pleasing


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> My car is driving me fucking crazy.
> 
> Driver's side headlight has been burnt out for like 2 year, possibly more. I ordered new ballasts for the HID's more than a year ago but last weekend I finally got off my ass and replaced them, which I've put off because it involves taking the entire front fascia off.
> 
> Disconnect the battery, replace both ballasts, reconnect everything, reattach the fascia, turn on the car, and now both headlights are out. I go to my see my dad for him to plug in his OBD tool and send a reset code, hoping that'll clear it, but didn't help the headlights.
> 
> Ordered new HID bulbs shortly after, they arrived within a few days, so I go to replace them today. Changing the bulbs is a pain in the ass, but at least I don't have to take the entire front end off. Wrap up, reattach whatever needs to be reattached, start up the car, and we're back to square 1 with only the passenger side headlight working.
> 
> At least I have 1 headlight now, which was a huge improvement from before where I couldn't drive to work early in the morning since it was getting darker.
> 
> Fuck if I know what's wrong now, though. Might be a wire that a rat chewed through or something but all other lights on the driver's side are working. Oh, and I probably should replace my suspension.
> 
> I only need this car to last me for the next 4 years...


Had a Chevy with a similar problem. Turned out it was rodents chewing on the wiring. Replaced the wiring and the headlights worked great for years after. The original bulb I replaced still worked, too, so I ended up with 3 extra bulbs I never needed. I still don't have a garage, though. People locally told me to put dryer sheets or steel wool or whatever around the parts of the car the rodents might need to climb up to get into the engine compartment, but nothing worked, not even enticing neighbourhood cats to sleep under my car. Our non-Chevy automobiles don't seem to have these issues. I guess Chevy uses wire insulation that just tastes great to rodents, or something.

Oh well, that probably doesn't help you at all, but at least I feel a little better talking about that now that I've offloaded that moneypit of a car. So, thanks for that!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My A string broke in the middle of playing Steel Panther. of course it broke at the bridge too, so I can't salvage the fucking string.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> My A string broke in the middle of playing Steel Panther. of course it broke at the bridge too, so I can't salvage the fucking string.


I'd have chuckled if it was the G string. C'mon!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> of course it broke at the bridge too, so I can't salvage the fucking string.


I'm sorry is this some kind of peasant joke that I'm too Floyd Rose to understand?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I'm sorry is this some kind of peasant joke that I'm too Floyd Rose to understand?


lol most of my guitars have floyds . This one just happens to have gretsch's mediocre wraparound TOM bridge because I need a hardtail beater to play in multiple tunings.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol most of my guitars have floyds . This one just happens to have gretsch's mediocre wraparound TOM bridge because I need a hardtail beater to play in multiple tunings.


I wasn't actually judging you I just wanted to do a meme


----------



## wheresthefbomb

almond joy and mounds. why the fuck is it even called mounds? almond joy is the one with the mound. I like them both but it consistently makes me angry that they aren't just one candy, dark chocolate AND almond. I think canadians have a candy bar like this. why is this too much to ask??? I thought this was amerika


----------



## Robslalaina

1) Been working in pharmaceutical market research for 14 years and that area is getting more and more insane every year. More and more end clients with increasingly ridiculous demands that wouldn't be so irritating if they actually listened to the people with extensive experience in their respective markets. Also more and more legal obligations to comply with, therefore more time spent doing things that aren't profitable. But I guess the whole "more for less" trend is a general one across the globe and all industries.

2) The disgusting push for diversity in the media in general that others have talked about earlier in the thread. As a half black individual I feel insulted that some people apparently believe that including more and more brown folks in a movie or show would actually colour me interested - pun heavily intended, yes. As if what constitutes half of my family is nothing else but dark skins? Bit reductive, isn't it? Just as reductive as saying brown people all have a penchant for rice and fried chicken... Oh wait!


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> almond joy and mounds. why the fuck is it even called mounds? almond joy is the one with the mound. I like them both but it consistently makes me angry that they aren't just one candy, dark chocolate AND almond. I think canadians have a candy bar like this. why is this too much to ask??? I thought this was amerika


Man, around here almond joy and mounds are what get left at the end of a Halloween candy bag. You just answered my question every year when I ask "who the fuck actually eats these?" when my kid inevitably has a candy bag just full of them after he's chowed around them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Man, around here almond joy and mounds are what get left at the end of a Halloween candy bag. You just answered my question every year when I ask "who the fuck actually eats these?" when my kid inevitably has a candy bag just full of them after he's chowed around them.



me. I eat them. tell your kids to mail them to me.

my second wife made sure I was aware that they were "old man candy," but I won't be shamed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> me. I eat them. tell your kids to mail them to me.
> 
> my second wife made sure I was aware that they were "old man candy," but I won't be shamed


almond joy are great.
You know what candy is fucking dumb? 3 musketeers. It's just a milky way without caramel (which is just an inferior snickers anyways).

The real old man candy is good n plenty or those shit necco wafers. Who tf likes that shit? 


the worst candy in existence though has to be liquor filled chocolate. That pairing makes zero sense to me, and the chocolate is always shit quality. I'd rather drink than eat my alcohol thank you very much.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> the worst candy in existence though has to be liquor filled chocolate. That pairing makes zero sense to me, and the chocolate is always shit quality. I'd rather drink than eat my alcohol thank you very much.



those chocolate liquor cherries too. the most frustrating part is how hard it is to get drunk on them hahaha, my friend and I ate a whole box of those cherries once and ended up with a light buzz and a heavy stomach ache


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> almond joy are great.
> You know what candy is fucking dumb? 3 musketeers. It's just a milky way without caramel (which is just an inferior snickers anyways).
> 
> The real old man candy is good n plenty or those shit necco wafers. Who tf likes that shit?
> 
> 
> the worst candy in existence though has to be liquor filled chocolate. That pairing makes zero sense to me, and the chocolate is always shit quality. I'd rather drink than eat my alcohol thank you very much.



Regular Snickers can fuck right off, it's all smooth ingredients and then you're throwing a crunch in with the peanuts? Eat my shit (which would coincidentally look like a Snickers from those same peanuts). Almond butter Snickers can get the business though.

Milky way is the superior Mars candy bar, I used to like 3 Musketeers for it's simplicity but as an adult it's overly sweet from the nougat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Regular Snickers can fuck right off, it's all smooth ingredients and then you're throwing a crunch in with the peanuts? Eat my shit (which would coincidentally look like a Snickers from those same peanuts). Almond butter Snickers can get the business though.
> 
> Milky way is the superior Mars candy bar, I used to like 3 Musketeers for it's simplicity but as an adult it's overly sweet from the nougat.


 gtfo
snickers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>milky way or 3 musketeers
peanut butter snickers is the best variant imo


----------



## CanserDYI

Snickers are better than milky way, and milky way is better than three musketeers. This is non-negotiable.


----------



## nightflameauto

Butterfinger and all ya all can fuck off.

I actually like everything but the overly coconut infused Almond Joy and Mounds. Bleh.


----------



## bostjan

Send me all of the mounds and almond joy; I'll gladly take them!



KnightBrolaire said:


> peanut butter snickers is the best variant imo


Naw, cookies and creme were the best, but they decided to 86 that variety. Not sure why, everyone I knew at the time when they were discontinued preferred that variety to the standard ones. I used to be a sucker for the midnight twix, but, I at least understand why that one might have been discontinued.

But the best was Barnone. That was a really good candy bar, but it just seemed like no one stocked them. It always pissed me off when something gets discontinued for underselling when the demand is so much higher than the supply. Same thing with a lot of NES games back in the 80's - Nintendo always harps at Capcom for the original MegaMan game being a poor seller. Well, guess what, Nintendo, virtually every kid in my 6th grade class had that game on their wish list, but not a single store ever had it in stock, because you never manufactured the cartridges!


----------



## CanserDYI

Man, to find out @wheresthefbomb AND @bostjan are both sick fucks in the same thread, what a day.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I like Twix :3


----------



## CanserDYI

@Robslalaina: Actual post that pertains to thread

@SSO: This is what candy I like


I'm really sorry, mate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> @Robslalaina: Actual post that pertains to thread
> 
> @SSO: This is what candy I like
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, mate.


oooh look at me i'm gatekeeping what goes in an off topic thread. 

almond joy hatin headass


----------



## nightflameauto

Twix is fine. Kit-Kat's gettin' a little big for its britches. The coffee and dark chocolate variety is alright. But that fucked up half blueberry thing is a mess and they'd better lay off the "recipes while high" thing for a bit when it comes to some of them that are so unspeakable I dare not mention them here.

But hey, those Reeses with the potato chips and/or pretzels in them are the shit, yo. That's "recipes while high" done right.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> Twix is fine. Kit-Kat's gettin' a little big for its britches. The coffee and dark chocolate variety is alright. But that fucked up half blueberry thing is a mess and they'd better lay off the "recipes while high" thing for a bit when it comes to some of them that are so unspeakable I dare not mention them here.
> 
> But hey, those Reeses with the potato chips and/or pretzels in them are the shit, yo. That's "recipes while high" done right.


Oh I wasn't even mentioning Reese's because I thought we as society agreed Reese's were just superior tier and not even associated with peasant candy such as snickers and Milky ways and twix.


----------



## MFB

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups taste like grit, there I said it, dont @ me. It's too much peanut butter to chocolate, and Hershey's is shit chocolate to begin with, and texturally it's just dry ending in a cough. 

Twix and Kit Kat know their place and don't force themselves into the spotlight like some of these other monstrosities that people have been Stockholm Syndromed into liking.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups taste like grit, there I said it, dont @ me. It's too much peanut butter to chocolate, and Hershey's is shit chocolate to begin with, and texturally it's just dry ending in a cough.
> 
> Twix and Kit Kat know their place and don't force themselves into the spotlight like some of these other monstrosities that people have been Stockholm Syndromed into liking.


Kit Kat used to know its place. Now I'm not sure what's going on with it.

Rease's Peanut Butter is an acquired taste, but my wife adores it. So much so, she digs the odd shaped ones that have a higher peanut butter to chocolate ratio. Like the trees and pumpkins.


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay okay, no more SSO infighting, at least we can all agree that Take 5's are fucking fantastic? Right?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Please give me all the reeses pieces. I will gladly take them off your hands if you don't want them. They are the tastiest most perfect blend of peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## bostjan

Okay, great candy gatekeepers of SSO:

Okay, yeah, that 86 year old great-grandma could have bought better candy to hand out to kids on Halloween, but she didn't have to give us anything, so just STFU and eat your Mary Jane or Good'n'Plenties or else hand them over to me.

True story, when I was little, my mom told me that the Reese's Cups were more likely to have razor blades hidden in them than the other candies. There *might* have been some modicum of truth to that, but now, as a parent myself, I know full well that she said that because her favourite candy was Reese's Cups. I don't even blame her one bit - I used to bring home 2 pillowcases of candy on Halloween.

Fun tip - never go to "old money" neighbourhoods. Most of those people don't give you anything good, and the houses are too far apart. If you hit up a rich yuppie subdivision, it can be a gamble that pays off, but you risk wasting time going to the houses of the dentists and orthodontists who hand out toothbrushes or apples, or strict religious families (no offense) who hand out tracts or bibles. The best place to go is the lower middleclass neighbourhoods, where most of the grandparents and disaffected divorcees-who-lost-custody-of-their-kids live. Grandma is more likely to give you more bulk, and the dad who is bitter that he didn't get to take his kids out trick-or-treating is more likely to give you a full sized snickers bar, even if he can't afford it. Hey, if you don't take his snickers, someone else will, or worse, he'll eat them all himself and end up with the type 2.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> my mom told me that the Reese's Cups were more likely to have razor blades hidden in them than the other candies


Wasn't that whole dangerous-candies scare the result of basically a single incident, and has never happened again? I can't remember now, and I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups taste like grit, there I said it, dont @ me. It's too much peanut butter to chocolate, and Hershey's is shit chocolate to begin with, and texturally it's just dry ending in a cough.
> 
> Twix and Kit Kat know their place and don't force themselves into the spotlight like some of these other monstrosities that people have been Stockholm Syndromed into liking.


american hersheys is godawful, but canadian hersheys is actually good because they use way more milk fat and it's relatively creamy.. Symphony bars are what american hershey bars should be. They're much closer in nature to canadian and european style chocolate than a typical hersheys bar.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Wasn't that whole dangerous-candies scare the result of basically a single incident, and has never happened again? I can't remember now, and I'm too lazy to look it up.


I don't know that it ever actually happened. The tinfoil brigade claims it was big candy that created the message as a scare tactic to stop those evil old people from handing out unwrapped treats. I know it pretty much did in our tradition of going to the old people's place down in our circle, hanging out for ten minutes or so in the open garage watching cartoons and scarfing homemade popcorn balls. The parents lost their shit after the messaging and news reports of razor blades and drug-spiked candy, and those poor old people had to either succumb to the pressure to end their thirty some year tradition and hand out "real candy" or just not participate at all.

I always felt like shit about that situation. Nicest folks you'd ever meet, and you know they were lonely and loved having the kids around for a bit.

I was just old enough to understand a little of what was going on, and just young enough to be pissed off someone took away our fuckin' popcorn balls. Anybody paying attention would have known better, but scare tactics work wonders on parents.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Okay okay, no more SSO infighting, at least we can all agree that Take 5's are fucking fantastic? Right?


Take 5s are the best reeses variant hands down and I'd argue they're better than Reeses cups.


----------



## DestroyMankind

KnightBrolaire said:


> Take 5s are the best reeses variant hands down and I'd argue they're better than Reeses cups.


Take 5s are good, but other than the og Reese's cups I gotta say I think the fast breaks are the best. Idk what it is about them. Reese's pieces are the shit too.


----------



## TedEH

Today in the mad thread, we're not ourselves when we're hungry.


----------



## CanserDYI

DestroyMankind said:


> Take 5s are good, but other than the og Reese's cups I gotta say I think the fast breaks are the best. Idk what it is about them. Reese's pieces are the shit too.


Oh yeah, fast breaks are fuggin' fantastic, but if I get a King sized one, I have to split it in half, as the second half gets quite hard to eat. Really rich and filling.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> american hersheys is godawful, but canadian hersheys is actually good because they use way more milk fat and it's relatively creamy.. Symphony bars are what american hershey bars should be. They're much closer in nature to canadian and european style chocolate than a typical hersheys bar.



My parents will still get me a Symphony bar for birthdays/Christmas because they're so god damn good. The fact that they killed the small, individual sized and only sell them as "someone else will judge you for this" is fucking criminal.


----------



## CanserDYI

Have ya'll had the Symphony bars with toffee pieces? Almost (ALMOST) as good as Toblerone.


----------



## mmr007

Two best foodstuffs on the planet, candy related or not


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> Wasn't that whole dangerous-candies scare the result of basically a single incident, and has never happened again? I can't remember now, and I'm too lazy to look it up.


I think it was likely the result of several incidents of parents wanting their kids' reese's cups... 

IDK. If I was a psycho who wanted to harm little kids, I don't think my preferred method would be painstakingly unwrapping candy, painstakingly placing an easily-detectable sharp object inside, painstakingly rewrapping it to look just like factory-sealed, waiting until that one day per year when the plan could come to fruition, then passing out said candy to children in an easily-traceable-back-to-me way. But, you never know. I guess there's not much that would surprise me.


----------



## CanserDYI

100 grand is great. 


But most of you are lying if you say you don't look through a bag of candy just looking for that orange square.....


----------



## BlackMastodon

This topic made me want some Reese's so I went down to the vending area at the office and got a couple. The peanut butter to chocolate ratio is perfect, if not too heavy on chocolate, and after considering @KnightBrolaire's comment, US Hershey's chocolate is indeed inferior to Canadian one.

That's my live report from the metro Detroit area for the group, stick around for weather and sports at the top of the house. Back to you, @CanserDYI.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> This topic made me want some Reese's so I went down to the vending area at the office and got a couple. The peanut butter to chocolate ratio is perfect, if not too heavy on chocolate, and after considering @KnightBrolaire's comment, US Hershey's chocolate is indeed inferior to Canadian one.
> 
> That's my live report from the metro Detroit area for the group, stick around for weather and sports at the top of the house. Back to you, @CanserDYI.


Is Windsor considered part of metro Detroit? Is that the "South Detroit" Journey was always singing about? Did you take the midnight train going anywhere?!


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Is Windsor considered part of metro Detroit? Is that the "South Detroit" Journey was always singing about? Did you take the midnight train going anywhere?!


1. No, Windsor is Southern Ontario or Tropical Canada. I just work in the metro Detroit area and commute. 
2. Ask anyone in Windsor and they will happily, and probably drunkenly, tell you that it is indeed what Journey was singing about. 
3. The last VIA Rail train leaves Windsor at 5:41 PM.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> 1. No, Windsor is Southern Ontario or Tropical Canada. I just work in the metro Detroit area and commute.
> 2. Ask anyone in Windsor and they will happily, and probably drunkenly, tell you that it is indeed what Journey was singing about.
> 3. The last VIA Rail train leaves Windsor at 5:41 PM.


#3 Crushes spirit of Journey fans.

Mad moment: Decided to try a Ghost Pepper Whopper. Just that and a small fry: $12.

WTF?

It wasn't that long ago a Whopper and small fry was hitting under $7. WTF is going on?

Not a bad tasting sandwich for a fast-food place, and I'm still alive a few minutes later. But that price. WTF?

It's gettin' bad when BK and Taco Bell start gouging. Last trip to TBell we broke a twenty without even trying. Used to be $20 was enough to feed you for a week at TBell. WTF?


----------



## CanserDYI

Whenever someone asks where I'm from when I'm abroad or just far away I say "Toledo", they ask "where?" I respond "Detroit."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> #3 Crushes spirit of Journey fans.
> 
> Mad moment: Decided to try a Ghost Pepper Whopper. Just that and a small fry: $12.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> It wasn't that long ago a Whopper and small fry was hitting under $7. WTF is going on?
> 
> Not a bad tasting sandwich for a fast-food place, and I'm still alive a few minutes later. But that price. WTF?
> 
> It's gettin' bad when BK and Taco Bell start gouging. Last trip to TBell we broke a twenty without even trying. Used to be $20 was enough to feed you for a week at TBell. WTF?


shit a couple of years ago you could get a cravings box at Tbell for 5$, now they're 8$. BK definitely jacked their prices up in the last 6 months. Last time I got a texas double whopper it was like 13$ for a meal. 

If I'm dropping 12$ for fast food then I'm getting culvers, everything else can fuck off at that price.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> 1. No, Windsor is Southern Ontario or Tropical Canada. I just work in the metro Detroit area and commute.
> 2. Ask anyone in Windsor and they will happily, and probably drunkenly, tell you that it is indeed what Journey was singing about.
> 3. The last VIA Rail train leaves Windsor at 5:41 PM.


1. LOL @ Tropical Canada.
2. Last time I asked any drunken people from Windsor what Journey was singing about, I was told to go back to the US.
3. Here in Vermont, I can take a bus from the old folks home to the grocery store at 9:05-9:20 AM and ride it back at 4:10-4:20 PM. I looked into it once and I could ride the bus to work, but only if I get there an hour and a half early, and there was no return trip offered, so I'd be walking home.



nightflameauto said:


> It wasn't that long ago a Whopper and small fry was hitting under $7. WTF is going on?



Inflation. It is really bad right now. Like, stuff that is necessity level is getting much more expensive, and stuff that's a little more of a luxury is slowly catching up. For a while, it was cheaper to buy fast food meals than groceries of roughly equivalent quality. I think we are already seeing the dollar menu morph into the five dollar menu. And five dollar footlongs are nearing $15. A lot of stuff is 3x as much as it was before covid, and it's likely going to get worse from here. Even if they bump up minimum wage at this point in time, they'll still likely not make it worthwhile for people to drive to work. With cars costing 3x as much and gasoline costing 2x as much, but 3x as much once subsidies start to peel off, it won't make sens eto own a car anymore if you are making $15/hour.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> But hey, those Reeses with the potato chips and/or pretzels in them are the shit, yo. That's "recipes while high" done right.


Yep. They would be perfect if they had stainless frets though. Why don't manufacturers listen to us?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Most of this candy talk is making me nauseated. I used to be able to eat candy, but a few years ago, I started cutting out soda, then candy, then more sweets, and I can't really stand sweet stuff these days. The only reason I could was due to severely desensitizing my taste buds. The only things I can really stand these days are proper peanut butter (Jiff and that sort is gross), smores with dark chocolate on occasion, and donut holes from the Apple Store. The thought of eating Reese's, Twix, Snickers, Kit-Kat, etc. makes me feel the upset stomach coming on. Ick!


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Most of this candy talk is making me nauseated. I used to be able to eat candy, but a few years ago, I started cutting out soda, then candy, then more sweets, and I can't really stand sweet stuff these days. The only reason I could was due to severely desensitizing my taste buds. The only things I can really stand these days are proper peanut butter (Jiff and that sort is gross), smores with dark chocolate on occasion, and donut holes from the Apple Store. The thought of eating Reese's, Twix, Snickers, Kit-Kat, etc. makes me feel the upset stomach coming on. Ick!


I swtiched from pop to seltzer waters when I have take out, I've found that a lemon lime carbonated water tastes exactly like sprite if you already have your tastebuds saturated with take out food. Its pretty interesting.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> #3 Crushes spirit of Journey fans.
> 
> Mad moment: Decided to try a Ghost Pepper Whopper. Just that and a small fry: $12.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> It wasn't that long ago a Whopper and small fry was hitting under $7. WTF is going on?
> 
> Not a bad tasting sandwich for a fast-food place, and I'm still alive a few minutes later. But that price. WTF?
> 
> It's gettin' bad when BK and Taco Bell start gouging. Last trip to TBell we broke a twenty without even trying. Used to be $20 was enough to feed you for a week at TBell. WTF?



Fast food places have been reporting record profits. So have diaper manufacturers, and Kroger, and I'm sure lots of other places.

They're using inflation as an excuse to hike prices even further. It's not like these companies don't have the ability to absorb a little inflation, but they have to suck that capitalist dick and make their shareholders feel serviced.

I get 50% off at the kitchen in the hotel I tend bar at part time, it's a pretty good kitchen and I can get a good quality cheeseburger and a side salad for just under $10, and a huge salad topped with a piece of salmon for $12. It's a pretty incredible deal considering how expensive shit is right now, I doubt very much that I could build that salmon salad at home for $12 and it's a legitimately healthy meal when I skip the syrupy raspberry dressing. Honestly the meal discount was a huge motivator in going back for a PT gig.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Most of this candy talk is making me nauseated. I used to be able to eat candy, but a few years ago, I started cutting out soda, then candy, then more sweets, and I can't really stand sweet stuff these days. The only reason I could was due to severely desensitizing my taste buds. The only things I can really stand these days are proper peanut butter (Jiff and that sort is gross), smores with dark chocolate on occasion, and donut holes from the Apple Store. The thought of eating Reese's, Twix, Snickers, Kit-Kat, etc. makes me feel the upset stomach coming on. Ick!



Yeah I only buy Adam's PB. It's expensive but worth it. I've had pretty massive sugar cravings since cutting alcohol but they're slowly tapering off, even moreso now that I don't smoke cannabis daily. Back when I was drinking and getting all my sugar that way, soda and most candy was nasty to me. Would like to get back to that (without alcohol obvs).


----------



## AMOS

I can't find my Swiffer


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I've got a theory.....


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've got a theory.....


Thanks a lot. Now I'm gonna spend the day hearing

"It could be witches, some evil witches."

Oh Buffy. How much brain storage I've lost to that nonsense.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Me trying to help and act quickly at work yesterday after a relatively light week, only to create a mountain of work today backpedaling and putting out fires from that single comment yesterday:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Some dipshit protesters threw food at a Monet painting to protest climate change


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Some dipshit protesters threw food at a Monet painting to protest climate change


The brain rot of the borg continues unabated, I see.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Some dipshit protesters threw food at a Monet painting to protest climate change


That's a full-fledged Scooby Doo, "Bwuh?"


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> Some dipshit protesters threw food at a Monet painting to protest climate change


This seems to be getting more frequent lately. I don't understand why anyone protesting would think that's a good idea. 

"Let's rally people to our cause by trying to wreck things people like!"

It's just so ...stupid.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> This seems to be getting more frequent lately. I don't understand why anyone protesting would think that's a good idea.
> 
> "Let's rally people to our cause by trying to wreck things people like!"
> 
> It's just so ...stupid.


yup. Hmm let's try and ruin valuable art just to make a statement. I can't stand that shit.


----------



## CanserDYI

They threw mashed potatoes on the glass in front of it to protest the ridiculousness of spending millions on art when people are starving, and how little this painting will matter when we are fighting for food. The painting is fine and will be fine and was never in danger. This is to get their message straight to headlines, which frankly, I'm quite for their message, not necessarily the action, but it hurt no one.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> They threw mashed potatoes on the glass in front of it to protest the ridiculousness of spending millions on art when people are starving, and how little this painting will matter when we are fighting for food. The painting is fine and will be fine and was never in danger. This is to get their message straight to headlines, which frankly, I'm quite for their message, not necessarily the action, but it hurt no one.



You're ruining all the fun!


----------



## CanserDYI

The protests I find the most mind numbing are the vegan protests pouring out the milk on the floor... my god the stupidity.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> They threw mashed potatoes on the glass in front of it to protest the ridiculousness of spending millions on art when people are starving, and how little this painting will matter when we are fighting for food. The painting is fine and will be fine and was never in danger. This is to get their message straight to headlines, which frankly, I'm quite for their message, not necessarily the action, but it hurt no one.


You can argue it didn't hurt anyone physically, but I'd argue it hurt all of humanity by making us look like even bigger jackasses than usual. Not to mention some poor museum staff getting stuck trying to clean mashed potatoes out of a frame while not fucking up and getting it on the painting itself. 

You ever clean mashed potatoes off a picture frame? I can tell you from personal experience it's not an enjoyable endeavor. My variety came with beef gravy. Fucking family reunions.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> You can argue it didn't hurt anyone physically, but I'd argue it hurt all of humanity by making us look like even bigger jackasses than usual. Not to mention some poor museum staff getting stuck trying to clean mashed potatoes out of a frame while not fucking up and getting it on the painting itself.
> 
> You ever clean mashed potatoes off a picture frame? I can tell you from personal experience it's not an enjoyable endeavor. My variety came with beef gravy. Fucking family reunions.



You ever put potato peels down a garbage disposal? MOTHERfucker....


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> You can argue it didn't hurt anyone physically, but I'd argue it hurt all of humanity by making us look like even bigger jackasses than usual. Not to mention some poor museum staff getting stuck trying to clean mashed potatoes out of a frame while not fucking up and getting it on the painting itself.
> 
> You ever clean mashed potatoes off a picture frame? I can tell you from personal experience it's not an enjoyable endeavor. My variety came with beef gravy. Fucking family reunions.


Oh no definitely, I definitely view this as a "negative" in the movement as most people won't see past the "destruction of art" although no art was destroyed, and they will see this as childish and not a good way to protest. This definitely hurts the movement overall, I just want people to know they weren't just "throwing potatoes directly on paintings for some unrelated cause". The painting was part of the message they were trying to send, but the receiver of the message won't ever read the message unfortunately and this will just be seen as another crazy protester.


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> You ever put potato peels down a garbage disposal? MOTHERfucker....


There's a reason our house doesn't have a garbage disposal. Potato peels played a part in that decision.


----------



## thebeesknees22

did someone say


----------



## thebeesknees22

so not really mad *yet, but I am irritated.

you know when you kick someone off on something and give them priorities. 

And you make those priorities clear both verbally and in chat, and then you find out later they chatted with someone else and they didn't follow your priorities and so you have to tell them once again to follow your priorities...... and they respond in a way that is a bit ambiguous on if they're actually going to follow your prios or if they're just going to do it later today when it would take them all of 15min max to do it now.... all while other people are waiting on that thing that they could do in 15 minutes now (or they could have already had it done earlier if they would have just followed the prio's you gave them to begin with)

it's like...dude.... you could have already had this done this morning when I asked, and I wouldn't have to hound you for it while people wait around. 


It's like..why are lists so hard to follow. I literally gave bullet points. "Do 1, 2, 3, 4." Boom done! lol


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> so not really mad *yet, but I am irritated.
> 
> you know when you kick someone off on something and give them priorities.
> 
> And you make those priorities clear both verbally and in chat, and then you find out later they chatted with someone else and they didn't follow your priorities and so you have to tell them once again to follow your priorities...... and they respond in a way that is a bit ambiguous on if they're actually going to follow your prios or if they're just going to do it later today when it would take them all of 15min max to do it now.... all while other people are waiting on that thing that they could do in 15 minutes now (or they could have already had it done earlier if they would have just followed the prio's you gave them to begin with)
> 
> it's like...dude.... you could have already had this done this morning when I asked, and I wouldn't have to hound you for it while people wait around.
> 
> 
> It's like..why are lists so hard to follow. I literally gave bullet points. "Do 1, 2, 3, 4." Boom done! lol


Ah yes, this seems to be administration in a nutshell.

Why would you just follow instructions in a prescribed order proven to make something happen efficiently when you could randomly do it in a different order that makes a bunch of people wait around? And while you're at it, why not just randomly schedule downtime, to do nothing, in between steps, doubling down on people's feeling their time is valued? Or why not go completely off-script and get the job done in a way that is totally incomprehensible to your trainees who are expecting you to do it the official way? These totally inexplicable surprises are what make admin fun!


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordCashew said:


> Ah yes, this seems to be administration in a nutshell.
> 
> Why would you just follow instructions in a prescribed order proven to make something happen efficiently when you could randomly do it in a different order that makes a bunch of people wait around? And while you're at it, why not just randomly schedule downtime, to do nothing, in between steps, doubling down on people's feeling their time is valued? Or why not go completely off-script and get the job done in a way that is totally incomprehensible to your trainees who are expecting you to do it the official way? These totally inexplicable surprises are what make admin fun!


haha right?? 
sigh.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> They threw mashed potatoes on the glass in front of it to protest the ridiculousness of spending millions on art when people are starving, and how little this painting will matter when we are fighting for food. The painting is fine and will be fine and was never in danger. This is to get their message straight to headlines, which frankly, I'm quite for their message, not necessarily the action, but it hurt no one.



It's really disappointing how unwilling people are to apply a little critical thinking to any protest action, ever. It took me longer to read the comments about it in this thread than it took me to find out that they didn't actually destroy anything. Personally, I'd have been very down with them destroying a painting that went to auction for $110m on principle, but that isn't even what happened. And yet somehow that's the predominating narrative. 

It's the same thing every time, no matter how well-spoken, succinct, or widely-circulated people's demands/messages are. It's not a fucking accident that people are so consistently willing to believe that protestors in every incidence of protest are violent, chaotic, shortsighted hooligans.


----------



## ILIKEGuitars

I sprained my ankle bouldering.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ILIKEGuitars said:


> I sprained my ankle bouldering.


are you still stuck in the mountains with that bum ankle, or did you make it back home  lol

send out smoke signals if you're still up there and one of us will find you


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Storm rolled through last night while I was at work. Came home to find a quarter of my roof peeled back. I thought I was gonna enjoy this day off.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's really disappointing how unwilling people are to apply a little critical thinking to any protest action, ever. It took me longer to read the comments about it in this thread than it took me to find out that they didn't actually destroy anything. Personally, I'd have been very down with them destroying a painting that went to auction for $110m on principle, but that isn't even what happened. And yet somehow that's the predominating narrative.
> 
> It's the same thing every time, no matter how well-spoken, succinct, or widely-circulated people's demands/messages are. It's not a fucking accident that people are so consistently willing to believe that protestors in every incidence of protest are violent, chaotic, shortsighted hooligans.
> 
> View attachment 116201


The ex anarchist in me says destroy the painting, the art school student in me says don't destroy the painting, the archaeology/history lover side of me says don't destroy the painting, and then finally the modern full blown commie me says destroy the painting.

I'm pretty torn.


----------



## jaxadam

I mean, instant potatoes splattered on glass is one of the worst forms of vandalism I can think of. The only thing that tops it is colored chalk on a sidewalk.


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> I mean, instant potatoes splattered on glass is one of the worst forms of vandalism I can think of. The only thing that tops it is colored chalk on a sidewalk.



We've gone from NIMBY to "Not on my Front Sidewalk!"


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> We've gone from NIMBY to "Not on my Front Sidewalk!"







Darn those little Nazca kids! That's going to take a lot of soap!




Darn those Oxfordshire kids! that grazing field is ruined!




Hey! Did you kids just carve a portrait of Genghis Khan into that mountain? Umph, is that _your _mountain?! It is? Oh, well umm...

I mean, art is temporal. Nothing we create will last forever, nothing. But to purposefully destroy something very old, IDK, it makes me sad. There are, of course, much worse things happening in the world, but I suppose we can add them all to the same list of "why?"


----------



## MFB

I don't know man, from what I'm seeing, Ghengis Khan looks like white trash with a mullet/wispy mustache and holding a beer?


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Darn those little Nazca kids! That's going to take a lot of soap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn those Oxfordshire kids! that grazing field is ruined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you kids just carve a portrait of Genghis Khan into that mountain? Umph, is that _your _mountain?! It is? Oh, well umm...
> 
> I mean, art is temporal. Nothing we create will last forever, nothing. But to purposefully destroy something very old, IDK, it makes me sad. There are, of course, much worse things happening in the world, but I suppose we can add them all to the same list of "why?"


You ever seen the giant penis man in England, Cerne Abbas?

I'm at work and not googling it to show you if you havent. Its fantastic.


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> I don't know man, from what I'm seeing, Ghengis Khan looks like white trash with a mullet/wispy mustache and holding a beer?





Whatchu mean, bro?


----------



## nightflameauto

I don't know if I'd call it mad, but participation in twitter to try to sell my book is doing something weird to me. Getting lectured for being callous to marginalized groups for making beard jokes with my fellow beardies is weirding me out something fierce. Especially weird that I already have a quite healthy dose of white guilt, and am getting lectured by the same person lecturing us for being callous to marginalized groups that we should never feel collective guilt for the sins of our brothers and sisters.

Maybe it's more confused than mad. Like, making me feel guilty for making beard jokes while lecturing me not to feel guilty? Logical consistency may not be important to some folks, but this shit straight fucked-up, yo.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Are we at beard/no-beard shaming now as a society?


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Are we at beard/no-beard shaming now as a society?


Apparently we are. I shall accept this new source of guilt and add it to the pile with shameful pride. Prideful shame? I'm not even sure which way is acceptable to lean anymore.


----------



## bostjan

Places like Twitter and Facebook and American public schools are all great places, except for the fact that the average rube is a complete asshole and also a moron to boot. I know I am, but I at least try to hide it half the time.

Just a few weeks ago, I was out somewhere and some stranger was ripping into another stranger for being bald. And the bald guy looked like he could have picked the other dude up by the throat if he wanted to. I just don't get people. Why do people care so much about how other people look? And that wasn't even online. People online are even worse, since they figure the other person will not be able to reach through the internet and choke them out...


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> I don't know man, from what I'm seeing, Ghengis Khan looks like white trash with a mullet/wispy mustache and holding a beer?


Makin babies all across the Steppe.


----------



## nightflameauto

Humans. They're like, the worst.

Bring on the singularity. Wipe us the fuck out already.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Humans. They're like, the worst.
> 
> Bring on the singularity. Wipe us the fuck out already.


Maybe when AI can write something better than, "it was the best of times, it was the blurst of times."


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe when AI can write something better than, "it was the best of times, it was the blurst of times."


That Dickens guy really liked to cover his bases. Heh?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "it was the best of times, it was the Durst of times."



FTFY



nightflameauto said:


> we should never feel collective guilt for the sins of our brothers and sisters.



Hard to comment without knowing the context, but broadly speaking, the phenomenon of white guilt is a masturbatory exercise that, without action, only serves the person experiencing the guilt and ultimately tends to shelter people from having to make more in-depth analyses, acknowledge/take responsibility for the historical source(s) of their livelihood, or be a part of meaningful change. 

White guilt is actually a tool of white supremacy because it creates barriers to critiquing privilege.

I have no idea if that's what this person was attempting to communicate, because like I said I don't know the context, and twitter is not a good forum for discussing things like this, but it's worthy of consideration regardless.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Apparently you two aren't golfers.


----------



## thebeesknees22

i'm on a new 911 project.... again (I know, yes, again)

We're bailing out another place and they seem to be doing everything in their power to make it extremely difficult to help them out. 

I am angry. Not quite hulk angry yet. But the more they piddle and mess around the angrier I'm getting at them since this is a short deadline, and their screw ups are making me work a lot more than I should be right now.


----------



## MFB

Over the past two months, two of my friends who used to wrestle sized me up and said I was probably 230/235. Given that they're two of my oldest friends, and knowing how often I'm at the gym, I was inclined to believe them even though they seemed highly unlikely.

Went to the doctor today, they're only 40lbs off from what I actually weight, which means I haven't lost nearly as much as I though I had either.


----------



## TedEH

I won't go into details, because I probably shouldn't, but _a situation happened_, resulting in someone's access to their kids being taken away unexpectedly. When the person who did this was inevitably served some legal papers, they immediately went to the internet to call us "vultures", as if it's a surprise that the kids father would want to be able to see them again.

I don't understand what they expected to happen. If someone unceremoniously takes your kids away, who in their right mind would just let them go?

And I don't appreciate being called a vulture.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Over the past two months, two of my friends who used to wrestle sized me up and said I was probably 230/235. Given that they're two of my oldest friends, and knowing how often I'm at the gym, I was inclined to believe them even though they seemed highly unlikely.
> 
> Went to the doctor today, they're only 40lbs off from what I actually weight, which means I haven't lost nearly as much as I though I had either.


Remember, depending on how you're exercising, you could be trading losing fat for muscle, in which you'll lose inches but no actual weight. 

I always found weight to be a really decieving way to describe a body, as it really doesn't tell much. A very fit lean person can actually end up weighing more than a thicker person with less muscle mass even at the same height and body build.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> I won't go into details, because I probably shouldn't, but _a situation happened_, resulting in someone's access to their kids being taken away unexpectedly. When the person who did this was inevitably served some legal papers, they immediately went to the internet to call us "vultures", as if it's a surprise that the kids father would want to be able to see them again.
> 
> I don't understand what they expected to happen. If someone unceremoniously takes your kids away, who in their right mind would just let them go?
> 
> And I don't appreciate being called a vulture.


I'd rather be called a vulture for the rest of time then allow a child to suffer.

You did the right thing and I don't even know what you did.


----------



## TedEH

I technically haven't done anything _yet_, other than give some support and advice to the father - although I'll add that "the father" means my brother. The kids who were taken are my nieces / nephews.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Remember, depending on how you're exercising, you could be trading losing fat for muscle, in which you'll lose inches but no actual weight.
> 
> I always found weight to be a really decieving way to describe a body, as it really doesn't tell much. A very fit lean person can actually end up weighing more than a thicker person with less muscle mass even at the same height and body build.



That seems to be the case here as I've got muscle definition on my bi/triceps/shoulders, and I went from a 46 down to a 40 pant so I clearly lost SOMETHING; I just didn't realize how adequately I was living up to my motto of 'turn this flab into slab.' Would've been nice to be that low though.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Shocking one, I hate my job. Ok i don't hate my job, i juste hate:
1: A lots of the others. they are just stupid immature lazy fucks. talks all the time, do stupid mistakes, loosing tons of time on useless things...
2: the bosses. Holly F! between the ones you never see, the ones that stay at their desk the whole day, the ones that just does not give one and the ones that does not do their job of been a Boss because they don't want to correct their friends...
Also, i started working there sept 7 2021. I had 1 week of vacation. in over 13 months. F that.


----------



## CanserDYI

dr_game0ver said:


> Also, i started working there sept 7 2021. I had 1 week of vacation. in over 13 months. F that.


Must be nice to live in France, most jobs here don't give you a week vacation until you've BEEN there a year. At least in my experience.

Still sucks, don't get me wrong.


----------



## dr_game0ver

CanserDYI said:


> Must be nice to live in France, most jobs here don't give you a week vacation until you've BEEN there a year. At least in my experience.
> 
> Still sucks, don't get me wrong.


When you get hired in a new job, you get no vacation for the first year. then you get i think 4 our 5 weeks every year.


----------



## Robslalaina

dr_game0ver said:


> When you get hired in a new job, you get no vacation for the first year. then you get i think 4 our 5 weeks every year.


You get no PAID vacation but you can still go on holiday without getting paid. Alternatively, lots of companies offer paid vacation by anticipation, meaning those days will be deducted from the number of paid vacation days you earn every month.


----------



## dr_game0ver

True. But for what they are paying you, if you have bills, you can't really afford to skip a week. You can take few days of but you need to do those hours back if you dont have extra hours to take.
France man. Why does everything have to be so complicated...


----------



## p0ke

dr_game0ver said:


> When you get hired in a new job, you get no vacation for the first year. then you get i think 4 our 5 weeks every year.



I guess that's a general EU thing. Also for the vacation time you get more money than from normal working time, as you also get paid for the Saturdays during the vacation. So when I got my salary during the summer it was almost like not paying taxes at all thanks to the extra money.


----------



## Robslalaina

dr_game0ver said:


> True. But for what they are paying you, if you have bills, you can't really afford to skip a week. You can take few days of but you need to do those hours back if you dont have extra hours to take.
> France man. Why does everything have to be so complicated...


Stop yielding to GAS each and every time dude, save some money, take some time off, paid or not. Never forget what not going on vacation with the family has done to vejichan.


----------



## jaxadam

Robslalaina said:


> Never forget what not going on vacation with the family has done to vejichan.


----------



## Kaura

My door phone just rang and I don't know why because I'm not expecting anyone. Checked the window and saw some teens going apeshit in front my apartment so that probably explains it. But man, this is like the fifth time since I moved here.


----------



## /wrists

Want to go to the gym but girlfriend lagging.


----------



## nightflameauto

Politics. FU.

That about covers this morning.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Politics. FU.
> 
> That about covers this morning.


Politics are a great way to ruin a good day.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bloody hell

I just finished a 911 project and here I am sitting on my current super chill project.. but apparently they only want to pay for 50% of my time so I have been offered up for sacrifice to another show for my other 50% of my time. Problem is this other show is in crunch time delivery mode so I'll no doubt have to do some overtime to push it out the door

No rest for the weary....


----------



## possumkiller

So sick of boomers and their con-artistry. Here you go kid, I bought this house for 30k in the 80s. I'll sell it to you for half a million. Here you go kid, my dad bought me this old used guitar for $150 when I was wanted to learn to play guitar in high school. Buy my crusty old guitar for 45k because they'll never make them like that again even if they make them exactly like that again. You just can't get this kind of tone and mojo out of a modern guitar with a durable finish and proper shielding.

Fuckin boomers man. Greediest generation ever. Destroying the world to make a buck.


----------



## p0ke

I ordered a hard drive more than two months ago. It hasn't arrived yet and the seller (a storage-specialized store selling through cdon.com) stopped responding to my inquiries several weeks ago. Well, I contacted cdon.com customer support directly two weeks ago and they replied that they'll step in if the seller doesn't respond in a few days. Now they've stopped responding too


----------



## CanserDYI

Reverb randomly charged me 31 bucks shipping months after I sold something because apparently I was wrong with some shipping dimensions. I still don't believe I was...and even if I was off it could only have been fractions of an inch and maybe a pound or two off, not enough to warrant literally double the shipping costs ... I've never had this happen shipping Amps, heads, guitars, whatever. Kinda sucks.


----------



## TedEH

possumkiller said:


> So sick of boomers


I hate diving into the whole generation-gap-wars kinds of things, but I feel like I've been up against some stubborn older-generation attitude that's been grinding my gears a bit. With a bunch of family drama happening, the older generation of the family has convinced themselves that they need to solve everything for us, and that we can't handle our own issues - while they themselves are being pretty short-sighted about what's going on.

At this point, we're established adults in our 30s. I was told, to my face, that I couldn't possibly understand the details of what's happening and that my help would not be needed - immediately after having been contacted by my brother explicitly asking for some help because he felt that he wasn't getting through to them.

I tried to calmly suggest that maybe I can bridge the gap between them because there's clearly been a communication break down - at which point they raised their voices to tell me in no-uncertain-terms that they are _fantastic communicators_ who _don't need a mediator, and certainly not from the likes of me._ Zero self-awareness, but all of the confidence that they _must_ be running the show.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I hate diving into the whole generation-gap-wars kinds of things, but I feel like I've been up against some stubborn older-generation attitude that's been grinding my gears a bit. With a bunch of family drama happening, the older generation of the family has convinced themselves that they need to solve everything for us, and that we can't handle our own issues - while they themselves are being pretty short-sighted about what's going on.
> 
> At this point, we're established adults in our 30s. I was told, to my face, that I couldn't possibly understand the details of what's happening and that my help would not be needed - immediately after having been contacted by my brother explicitly asking for some help because he felt that he wasn't getting through to them.
> 
> I tried to calmly suggest that maybe I can bridge the gap between them because there's clearly been a communication break down - at which point they raised their voices to tell me in no-uncertain-terms that they are _fantastic communicators_ who _don't need a mediator, and certainly not from the likes of me._ Zero self-awareness, but all of the confidence that they _must_ be running the show.


So very familiar, except for the brother part. I've been told since I was a kid that I can't handle anything, wasn't equipped to deal with anything, and will be an abject failure in life. It doesn't even bother me any more when I have good news that they somehow shred to nothing the second they find out.

Parents are great. Can't wait until they expect me to pay for their retirement homes after a lifetime of lectures about my inability to plan for anything.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> So sick of boomers and their con-artistry. Here you go kid, I bought this house for 30k in the 80s. I'll sell it to you for half a million. Here you go kid, my dad bought me this old used guitar for $150 when I was wanted to learn to play guitar in high school. Buy my crusty old guitar for 45k because they'll never make them like that again even if they make them exactly like that again. You just can't get this kind of tone and mojo out of a modern guitar with a durable finish and proper shielding.
> 
> Fuckin boomers man. Greediest generation ever. Destroying the world to make a buck.


Alexa, how does inflation work?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I hate diving into the whole generation-gap-wars kinds of things, but I feel like I've been up against some stubborn older-generation attitude that's been grinding my gears a bit. With a bunch of family drama happening, the older generation of the family has convinced themselves that they need to solve everything for us, and that we can't handle our own issues - while they themselves are being pretty short-sighted about what's going on.
> 
> At this point, we're established adults in our 30s. I was told, to my face, that I couldn't possibly understand the details of what's happening and that my help would not be needed - immediately after having been contacted by my brother explicitly asking for some help because he felt that he wasn't getting through to them.



This reminds me of recurring arguments with my boomer dad, when I try to talk about inflation he immediately goes for "they're paying $15/hr down at McDonalds!" Nevermind that everyone in my peer group are professionals looking at high $20/low$30/hr range jobs, at minimum, that still aren't paying enough.

Parents. At least they give us stuff to talk about in therapy.


----------



## TedEH

I wish the dispute in our case was just a dumb political argument or something, but it's part of an ongoing custody dispute - which I'm worried is suffering from having too many cooks involved. I realize the irony of trying to butt myself into it. The best advice I was able to give, that I think sank in, was to take the huge influx of opinions and advice with massive grains of salt and just do what you can. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my hand is fucking throbbing from painting . I even made a wrap for my stylus but it's not enough. Might have to make a molded foam grip or something more permanent.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

eating mcdonald's is self abuse 

why do I do this to myself


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I wish the dispute in our case was just a dumb political argument or something, but it's part of an ongoing custody dispute - which I'm worried is suffering from having too many cooks involved. I realize the irony of trying to butt myself into it. The best advice I was able to give, that I think sank in, was to take the huge influx of opinions and advice with massive grains of salt and just do what you can. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


sounds like time to do one of these.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> eating mcdonald's is self abuse
> 
> why do I do this to myself


Because it's delicious for those 10 minutes that it lasts. Then it feels bad, man.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Carls Jr./ Hardees (depending on where you live) is better than McDonalds. There, I said it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> Carls Jr./ Hardees (depending on where you live) is better than McDonalds. There, I said it.



a puerto rican guy I worked as a janitor with back in my 20s used to work at the carl's here and he would give me extra bacon and an extra patty on my western burgers. he'd always come out with a big smile and be like "I gave you extra meats!" what a dude. hope you're alright out there, Ruben. 

they all make my stomach hurt the same, and that's the truth.


----------



## MFB

The FUCK is a dude named RUBEN doing working at a Carl's Jr, when I'm sure he could kick in a door and shit on the manager's chest an Arby's and say, "My name's Ruben bitch, and I have THE MEATS," and they'd still have to make him the new nightshift manager; even if he didn't want/need it!


----------



## p0ke

Almost finished implementing a new feature in my mobile app when all of a sudden Xcode closes in the middle of debugging. Try to start it again -> "Can't start Xcode because it is being updated". Like seriously, WTF. I get that it might auto update when it's not in use, but in the middle of debugging, without even asking? That's some Windows-level bullshit.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> eating mcdonald's is self abuse
> 
> why do I do this to myself


Dude I did the same fucking thing yesterday and it's just because my god damn beautiful daughter has to ask so cutely and I cannot say no to her.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Like seriously, WTF. I get that it might auto update when it's not in use, but in the middle of debugging, without even asking? That's some Windows-level bullshit.


For a while I was having to do all of my work through RDP and whenever stuff like this would happen, you would just suddenly lose your connection and have no idea why. Then you'd have to send someone on-site to babysit your computer while it updated to get you back up and running. And of course there was always some kind of corporate-y IT nonsense in the way of deferring the updates or restarts to when you weren't mid-task.


----------



## nightflameauto

The nice thing about being a (relatively) small shop yet? When my computer rebooted mid-task (fine-tooth-combing our pricing routine, which is a disaster of thousands of lines of code), I got to walk over to the network admin/update monkey and severely chew his ass for it.

Don't worry. He likes it that way. That guy wakes up grumbling and only gets grumpier as the day goes on. Nobody took it seriously until the CEO got rebooted mid online meeting. Then shit changed in a fuckin' hurry.


----------



## CanserDYI

Have a friggin canker sore the size of a dime in my lip and it's the second one I've gotten this year. Hurts like fuckkkkk.


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> Almost finished implementing a new feature in my mobile app when all of a sudden Xcode closes in the middle of debugging. Try to start it again -> "Can't start Xcode because it is being updated". Like seriously, WTF. I get that it might auto update when it's not in use, but in the middle of debugging, without even asking? That's some Windows-level bullshit.


Windows is microsoft. "Microsoft" - the name that non-so-subtly warns you that it will only disappoint you.

Problem is that most of the best software isn't available for Linux. So we're all stuck with microsoft inserting itself into every orifice of your computing when you least expect it, leaving you with a sticky situation.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Windows is microsoft. "Microsoft" - the name that non-so-subtly warns you that it will only disappoint you.
> 
> Problem is that most of the best software isn't available for Linux. So we're all stuck with microsoft inserting itself into every orifice of your computing when you least expect it, leaving you with a sticky situation.


Apple was pretty decent up until about five or so years ago. Built on *nix, fairly stable, pretty for the shiny factor, and mostly just did what you want it to.

Then lockdown started. Still not terrible.

Then the weirdness with every update making machines slower and slower. My last Mac stopped being useful in less than two years. And it's not like I bought the cheapest shittiest or I beat it up either. I just did a lot of recording with it. And it somehow went from about a minute to boot, about another to load up a big song, to five minutes to boot, a few minutes to log in, and nearly another full five just to load a song, and the first time you push play and/or record it's going to wait for about three minutes while it tries to cache all the assets.

As much as I like Linux, and it's good at a lot of things, my recording life with it goes between, "Yup, awesome," and "WTF IS YOUR FUCKIN PROBLEM YOU SKIPPING JERKING PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!"

When you have the realtime kernel, realtime priority to the audio interface and DAW and everything else disabled and it still keeps bumping, skipping and fucking around? Piss off.

Strangely, the only thing that machine did right under Windows was recording in a DAW. Never missed a beat. WTF? (FUCK YOU SYSTEMD AND PULSEAUDIO, THAT'S WTF! Why anyone thought making Linux more windowsy was a good idea is beyond me.)

God damn computers. I should have never went into IT. I got along fine with them when they were just a hobby. Now I can't stand the fuckin' things, yet have to use them for damn near everything. ARGH!


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> Apple was pretty decent up until about five or so years ago. Built on *nix, fairly stable, pretty for the shiny factor, and mostly just did what you want it to.
> 
> Then lockdown started. Still not terrible.
> 
> Then the weirdness with every update making machines slower and slower. My last Mac stopped being useful in less than two years. And it's not like I bought the cheapest shittiest or I beat it up either. I just did a lot of recording with it. And it somehow went from about a minute to boot, about another to load up a big song, to five minutes to boot, a few minutes to log in, and nearly another full five just to load a song, and the first time you push play and/or record it's going to wait for about three minutes while it tries to cache all the assets.
> 
> As much as I like Linux, and it's good at a lot of things, my recording life with it goes between, "Yup, awesome," and "WTF IS YOUR FUCKIN PROBLEM YOU SKIPPING JERKING PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!"
> 
> When you have the realtime kernel, realtime priority to the audio interface and DAW and everything else disabled and it still keeps bumping, skipping and fucking around? Piss off.
> 
> Strangely, the only thing that machine did right under Windows was recording in a DAW. Never missed a beat. WTF? (FUCK YOU SYSTEMD AND PULSEAUDIO, THAT'S WTF! Why anyone thought making Linux more windowsy was a good idea is beyond me.)
> 
> God damn computers. I should have never went into IT. I got along fine with them when they were just a hobby. Now I can't stand the fuckin' things, yet have to use them for damn near everything. ARGH!



Yeah, I haven't noticed any slowdown, but the updates forcing themselves has gotten more frequent. 

And yeah, pulseaudio sucks! Everything was so much easier with plain old alsa and oss. Recording is the one thing I've never even considered doing on Linux because it just never works.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Have a friggin canker sore the size of a dime in my lip and it's the second one I've gotten this year. Hurts like fuckkkkk.


Rinsing out your mouth with water after you eat something tends to help for me.


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I haven't noticed any slowdown, but the updates forcing themselves has gotten more frequent.
> 
> And yeah, pulseaudio sucks! Everything was so much easier with plain old alsa and oss. Recording is the one thing I've never even considered doing on Linux because it just never works.


What kills me is all the "Audio Specific" distros, and not a one of them that takes care of the random pops during recording and playback. You try doing death metal to something that, at random intervals, tosses a three to twelve millisecond pause at you.

How did Linux get so shit? Used to be hardware support. Now the hardware support is pretty damned good. I've used four different interfaces, all were fine. But those random system pauses are just ARGH!

I grabbed a winders craptop for my birthday for writing. Recording on it's a breeze, but I'm stuck watching Microfuck constantly push updates I don't want. And I turned off S mode, upgraded to PRO, did all the hacks to remove auto-update, and it just keeps getting turned on. We pay enough for these systems, for fuck sake, they ought to be ours. But the big OS providers really seem to think they own the system.

At least I finally managed to gut the Microsoft account bullshit and make a local user. There was a hoop-jumping mess. Oi.


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> Apple was pretty decent up until about five or so years ago. Built on *nix, fairly stable, pretty for the shiny factor, and mostly just did what you want it to.
> 
> Then lockdown started. Still not terrible.
> 
> Then the weirdness with every update making machines slower and slower. My last Mac stopped being useful in less than two years. And it's not like I bought the cheapest shittiest or I beat it up either. I just did a lot of recording with it. And it somehow went from about a minute to boot, about another to load up a big song, to five minutes to boot, a few minutes to log in, and nearly another full five just to load a song, and the first time you push play and/or record it's going to wait for about three minutes while it tries to cache all the assets.
> 
> As much as I like Linux, and it's good at a lot of things, my recording life with it goes between, "Yup, awesome," and "WTF IS YOUR FUCKIN PROBLEM YOU SKIPPING JERKING PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!"
> 
> When you have the realtime kernel, realtime priority to the audio interface and DAW and everything else disabled and it still keeps bumping, skipping and fucking around? Piss off.
> 
> Strangely, the only thing that machine did right under Windows was recording in a DAW. Never missed a beat. WTF? (FUCK YOU SYSTEMD AND PULSEAUDIO, THAT'S WTF! Why anyone thought making Linux more windowsy was a good idea is beyond me.)
> 
> God damn computers. I should have never went into IT. I got along fine with them when they were just a hobby. Now I can't stand the fuckin' things, yet have to use them for damn near everything. ARGH!


LOL, that sums it up all too well.

I can remember all the way back to when apple stuff was still pretty niche and weird. I had a mac mini with a sort of predecessor to an SSD in it that booted pretty much instantly. It was really nice for doing school work, so I could start it up, print something, then shut it down.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> What kills me is all the "Audio Specific" distros, and not a one of them that takes care of the random pops during recording and playback. You try doing death metal to something that, at random intervals, tosses a three to twelve millisecond pause at you.
> 
> How did Linux get so shit? Used to be hardware support. Now the hardware support is pretty damned good. I've used four different interfaces, all were fine. But those random system pauses are just ARGH!
> 
> I grabbed a winders craptop for my birthday for writing. Recording on it's a breeze, but I'm stuck watching Microfuck constantly push updates I don't want. And I turned off S mode, upgraded to PRO, did all the hacks to remove auto-update, and it just keeps getting turned on. We pay enough for these systems, for fuck sake, they ought to be ours. But the big OS providers really seem to think they own the system.
> 
> At least I finally managed to gut the Microsoft account bullshit and make a local user. There was a hoop-jumping mess. Oi.


Did you adjust the swappiness on the Linux distro you used? They set it way too high by default and it always makes the system run like junk. Alternatively, you may need to try a different Linux kernel as the one currently enabled could be buggy for your system.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did you adjust the swappiness on the Linux distro you used? They set it way too high by default and it always makes the system run like junk. Alternatively, you may need to try a different Linux kernel as the one currently enabled could be buggy for your system.


Bro? I've been playing with Linux since Debian's freebie that came with MaximumPC magazine on a CD back in the early nineties. Dialup updates were fun.

But yeah, I tried something like five different kernels, tried swap partitions, tried swap on disk, tried different size swaps, tried different partitioning, even tried removing and adding physical drives thinking there was something fucky with one of the controllers. All the same.

I suppose at some point I'll give it a shot on the new craptop, but I'm loath to fuck with Linux on my main writing computer 'cause if I don't get an hour with my books every day I start to get super grumpy. My characters are assholes if they don't get to come out to play and start causing all sorts of havoc in my head.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Bro? I've been playing with Linux since Debian's freebie that came with MaximumPC magazine on a CD back in the early nineties. Dialup updates were fun.
> 
> But yeah, I tried something like five different kernels, tried swap partitions, tried swap on disk, tried different size swaps, tried different partitioning, even tried removing and adding physical drives thinking there was something fucky with one of the controllers. All the same.
> 
> I suppose at some point I'll give it a shot on the new craptop, but I'm loath to fuck with Linux on my main writing computer 'cause if I don't get an hour with my books every day I start to get super grumpy. My characters are assholes if they don't get to come out to play and start causing all sorts of havoc in my head.


Interesting. I re read your prior comment and missed that you were recording. I've not done much with recording in Linux, so I couldn't tell you what the issue is there. Perhaps it might be a latency issue? Just a thought.


----------



## nightflameauto

AND...
Just reading on a tech site where Microsoft is trying to develop an "ad sponsored" version of Windows for cheaper PCs. So, Chromebooks with ads? Wow! Why does all modern innovation involve shoving more fucking ads in our eyes?


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. I re read your prior comment and missed that you were recording. I've not done much with recording in Linux, so I couldn't tell you what the issue is there. Perhaps it might be a latency issue? Just a thought.


Nope. I had latency down to 3ms or less. It's a random, oddball, "whole system gotta stop and check it's nuts" thing. Sometimes it's ten minutes between stops, sometimes it's thirty seconds. With no indicators or any evidence other than playback goes, "hang on! Gotta pull up my tits. OK, go."

Sorry for the double post guys. Apparently even my brain stopped working this afternoon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> AND...
> Just reading on a tech site where Microsoft is trying to develop an "ad sponsored" version of Windows for cheaper PCs. So, Chromebooks with ads? Wow! Why does all modern innovation involve shoving more fucking ads in our eyes?


You are the product!


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> Nope. I had latency down to 3ms or less. It's a random, oddball, "whole system gotta stop and check it's nuts" thing. Sometimes it's ten minutes between stops, sometimes it's thirty seconds. With no indicators or any evidence other than playback goes, "hang on! Gotta pull up my tits. OK, go."
> 
> Sorry for the double post guys. Apparently even my brain stopped working this afternoon.


Yeah, sounds pretty similar to what I ran into back when I gave it a go. Lately I've been running Mac exclusively so no reason to even mess around with it...

I don't think it was due to inexperience either, I'm not quite as experienced as you but I got into Linux around when they made the jump from 2.4.x to 2.6.x for the kernel... So you could say I've been around too


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> How did Linux get so shit?


Hot take: For most home usage, media, stuff with a UI, etc - Linux has always been shit. In part because of the hardware support thing, but also because you ended up with half-assed and stapled together solutions for everything. It has its place, but it's never been, and probably never will be, a fantastic everyday kind of OS, IMO.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> because you ended up with half-assed and stapled together solutions for everything.



My girlfriend has definitely led me to believe that her computer UI looks like that because she's a fake computer geek, turns out she's been a secret pro this whole time.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Hot take: For most home usage, media, stuff with a UI, etc - Linux has always been shit. In part because of the hardware support thing, but also because you ended up with half-assed and stapled together solutions for everything. It has its place, but it's never been, and probably never will be, a fantastic everyday kind of OS, IMO.



Gotta agree on this. Everything is possible but the end result, even when it works, always feels a little half-assed. Some desktop environments look and feel really nice but as soon as you run an app that doesn't belong there it just looks super out of place - for example a KDE app in Gnome. Also the underlying implementation will likely require services from both environments and you end up having multiple services doing the same things, or some part of the app just won't work. Keychain services are one thing that comes to mind. 

And getting all the audio systems working together can be a huge pain in the ass depending on the hardware. For example I had a Sound Blaster Live! PCI interface, and it just wouldn't work after all the distros upgraded to a 2.6.x based kernel. And then later I had a Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum (the one with a front connection panel), and that worked out of the box except the control panel app would show like ~30 different sliders that did nothing in most situations. That was before pulseaudio though, so I imagine it's gotten even worse


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Hot take: For most home usage, media, stuff with a UI, etc - Linux has always been shit. In part because of the hardware support thing, but also because you ended up with half-assed and stapled together solutions for everything. It has its place, but it's never been, and probably never will be, a fantastic everyday kind of OS, IMO.


In a way this is true.

I guess when I got into it I was "all the time in the world" and could sit there and fuck with things for hours or even days at a time. So I had a really, REALLY rock-solid Debian system that rocked at what I wanted it to do.

Now? I'm much more a "try an install, futz for a few minutes here or there, fuck it" kinda dude.

I will say, I also had a span of time I'd use Slackware and do everything from the utilities up from source, so the half-assing was either on me, or I just did it the way I wanted it up front.

I'd love to have the time to do something similar now. Anything short of that? you're getting exactly what you describe: stapled together solutions. And it's trying to be everything for everyone and not getting any single aspect of it quite right.

Sometimes I miss BeOS too. If only that one had taken off.


----------



## TedEH

IMO even though Linux, Android, Mac, iOS etc are all vaguely Unix based - they succeed only within the confines of their particular use-case - and their "quality" is all about what you staple on top of it. Android is a whole self-contained phone system _on top of Unix_, Mac/iOS are their own whole platform on top of Unix, etc. They work well _within their particular domain_ because of the work that went into that layer. Linux on it's own doesn't have that same level of polish at that level even if the underlying system is solid. Linux can be great for doing certain very specific things - like a headless server for something, or appliances that don't need a lot of overhead.

Bonus Hot Take: Windows is actually a fantastic piece of software that (while not without flaws) doesn't get enough credit for how it brings so many domains together with a reasonable amount of polish. Windows made general-purpose computing digestible to the common person before Android made it's home in the average person's pocket.


----------



## nightflameauto

@TedEH
The biggest problem I have with Windows, and Microsoft in general, isn't the overall software itself. It's the stapled on bullshit and the continual "update to update so you can update your updates while we auto-update and reboot you mid work just for funsies." Forced ads are a nice addition to the start menu too.

Windows was near perfect in the NT 4.0 service pack 2 time-span. Once they started thinking in terms of how to force telemetry, ads, forced updates and all the other shit? They started sliding.

I'll just pretend Vista didn't exist. The one system we had with that at home needed reloaded more often than any other Windows system I ever used. 

XP was alright at the time too, I suppose.

I really liked Apple for a while. And OS X, at least for a bit there, felt like what I wanted in a home OS. Until they started locking down, forcing updates, and essentially turning into scolding parents in their policies, plus the last couple just wore out too freakin' fast for the expense.

Fucking computers. Quick. Somebody build an AI that can make operating systems that work! There's a task us humans have clearly failed at.


----------



## TedEH

Don't get me wrong, Windows isn't without it's flaws and annoyances. But we're kidding ourselves if we think any of the other software we use isn't guilty of all the same things. Just about all commercial software at this point is littered with analytics - at least you _know about_ some of what MS is sending back home. Not every program is so forthcoming about what they collect.

Linux is no escape from that - I don't use it often enough to have dug into whether or not most distros send back analytics of their own, but I'm 10000% certain that most of what you'd install on there is doing so on it's own.

For a lot of users too, most of their computer use is in a browser anyway - which is where a ton of modern computer complaints come from anyway.

For all of our complaining about computers, IMO it's a miracle they work as well as they do.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Don't get me wrong, Windows isn't without it's flaws and annoyances. But we're kidding ourselves if we think any of the other software we use isn't guilty of all the same things. Just about all commercial software at this point is littered with analytics - at least you _know about_ some of what MS is sending back home. Not every program is so forthcoming about what they collect.
> 
> Linux is no escape from that - I don't use it often enough to have dug into whether or not most distros send back analytics of their own, but I'm 10000% certain that most of what you'd install on there is doing so on it's own.
> 
> For a lot of users too, most of their computer use is in a browser anyway - which is where a ton of modern computer complaints come from anyway.
> 
> For all of our complaining about computers, IMO it's a miracle they work as well as they do.


I think the biggest problem with modern OSes is the biggest problem with everything else: human nature.

Systems now should be way faster, smoother, and more robust than decades ago. Instead, the nature of humans has lead management teams to demand we use the extra power to gather information, force advertising, data collect, etc.

I always wonder, if somebody could develop the drivers, how would NT 4.0 run on a brand new system today? I'll bet it'd be fast as lightning.


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> I'll bet it'd be fast as lightning


It would also be susceptible to all kinds of malware that didn't exist at the time, wouldn't be able to run more modern software because it lacks certain dependencies, and I imagine people would be thrown off by certain modern niceties that they forget didn't work or exist at the time, like the way machines are indexed back-and-forth now so you don't have to just know where everything is - or how you used to need to restart every time you make a change to something because of the DLL hell that used to be Windows, or how pre-XP we didn't quite have a handle on multi-tasking the way we do now, or how internet connectivity mostly "just works" now, and plug-and-play hardware mostly "just works" now, etc.

There's a great article out there about how "the fastest computer" out there is an Apple II or something like that -> in terms of time measured between moving your mouse or typing something and seeing the result on-screen. It's an interesting dig at how "perceived speed" of a computer and the actual speed of a computer have little to do with eachother.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> It would also be susceptible to all kinds of malware that didn't exist at the time, wouldn't be able to run more modern software because it lacks certain dependencies, and I imagine people would be thrown off by certain modern niceties that they forget didn't work or exist at the time, like the way machines are indexed back-and-forth now so you don't have to just know where everything is - or how you used to need to restart every time you make a change to something because of the DLL hell that used to be Windows, or how pre-XP we didn't quite have a handle on multi-tasking the way we do now, or how internet connectivity mostly "just works" now, and plug-and-play hardware mostly "just works" now, etc.
> 
> There's a great article out there about how "the fastest computer" out there is an Apple II or something like that -> in terms of time measured between moving your mouse or typing something and seeing the result on-screen. It's an interesting dig at how "perceived speed" of a computer and the actual speed of a computer have little to do with eachother.


Funny you mention the Apple II. I still dig out my IIgs from time to time. It's usually an enjoyable afternoon of nostalgia.

For all the niceties of modern computing, I do wish we had a lean option these days. That's my main gripe. We have to take a lot of unnecessary cruft for the privilege of letting the corporate masters smell our digital farts.


----------



## bostjan

I love love love Linux for certain things, mostly low-level stuff like communicating with 1990's technology. As you all keep saying, it works great for certain applications.

For recording audio, Linux is hopeless. You gotta have Windows or Mac OS for pro audio recording (visual stuff, too). But, as much as Windows is one of your only two truly viable options, I lost count of how many times Windows updated something that totally bricked my recording setup. Sure, sure, sure, you can always spend 3-4 hours troubleshooting and fix it, or leave your PC unplugged from the ethernet with wifi disabled, or whatever, but you shouldn't have to. And I think it's pretty much guaranteed that Microsoft will always try to update something that breaks something else, in general. If you don't update your stuff, you're open to more problems with security. So, really, leaving your stuff offline while you work is the only way to go.

Probably the only reason Linux doesn't attract hackers, is because people using Linux likely don't have anything worth stealing.  I'm pretty much serious about that statement, though.

Hell, less than 10 years ago, I was adamant about using actual stand-alone recording equipment, like consoles and stuff. But now that I've played with a DAW, and seen how easy editing is, it'd be difficult to go back. Still, though, I could see there being a market for something like an interface that records its own stuff and then you can edit with a DAW, especially if people want to record multitracks of their live shows or whatever. And I think a lot of hardware kind of has this capability without really touting it.

As for other development work, you can still unplug your PC from the network until you need to access the network to upload or download files or messages or whatever. It'd be nice if Windows had a more transparent system of letting you postpone updates or whatever, but meh, we'll probably never move that direction.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> Probably the only reason Linux doesn't attract hackers, is because people using Linux likely don't have anything worth stealing.  I'm pretty much serious about that statement, though.


Not sure what you mean by that - a LOT of hacking targets unix/linux machines because they tend to be used for servers, network infrastructure, etc., and hold TONS of very sensitive information.


----------



## nightflameauto

I think what pisses me off the most about Linux with a DAW is that it's so close to right. Everything works fine, in a lot of ways even better than the Mac did. Except for the random dropouts of a few milliseconds here or there. WTF?

I just want a computer that works, keeps working without forcing updates that fuck the system, and stays the hell out of the way. No, Windows, I don't need to wait for thirty seconds to get a huge screen full of ads just because I accidentally let the mouse swipe over that little trigger point you set in the damn taskbar. Grr.

As if it could sense me bitching about computers, my new writing laptop decided that thirty second pauses in the keystrokes showing on screen would be real fun this morning during my forty-minutes of creative time before work. Motherfucker.


----------



## jaxadam

I’m mad that I never really get to post in this thread because I’m never really mad.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> I’m mad that I never really get to post in this thread because I’m never really mad.


FOMO is a debilitatating condition, won't you please donate?


----------



## Kaura

My right index finger has been numb since I woke up today. WTF?


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm starting to understand the frustrations of selling things on Reverb.

Been trying to sell my Parker Fly for about a month now.
First few days I got about 3 generic messages asking me to email them, which looked like very obvious scams so no thanks.
Next week followed with a couple lowball offers that I countered.
Since then I can see it's in a few peoples' carts, probably waiting for a price drop.

Today I get a message from some jagoff saying my listing is incorrect and that the 94 Parker's had a basswood body and poplar necks and not poplar bodies and poplar necks. He knows because he has a 95 deluxe.

Get all the way fucked, my guy.


----------



## nightflameauto

I don't mind pop covers in the metal youtube-iverse.

I absolutely, utterly, completely DESPISE that every fucking fucker with a fucking mic covers the same songs every fucking time. If I hear one more rap-over-riffs fucking cover of Unholy I swear to fuck I will... I dunno what. But it ain't gonna be good.

Might be time to stop letting youtube play in the background and go back to playing albums off my audio player.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I don't mind pop covers in the metal youtube-iverse.
> 
> I absolutely, utterly, completely DESPISE that every fucking fucker with a fucking mic covers the same songs every fucking time. If I hear one more rap-over-riffs fucking cover of Unholy I swear to fuck I will... I dunno what. But it ain't gonna be good.
> 
> Might be time to stop letting youtube play in the background and go back to playing albums off my audio player.


The only cover of Unholy I'll accept is from Black Veil Brides, since Andy is a huge KISS nerd. That said, we are talking different songs, so...


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The only cover of Unholy I'll accept is from Black Veil Brides, since Andy is a huge KISS nerd. That said, we are talking different songs, so...


Kiss is the Halloween of bands. Shit, shit, disco (which is shit by default), then more shit. Bleh.

Put Kiss and AC/DC on the "bands that I'm sick of being told I have to love" list. Granted, AC/DC wrote one good song. They've been playing it for fifty some years, but they wrote one good song. Kiss put on makeup and... appeared on Greatest American Hero? I suppose that's something.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> Kiss is the Halloween of bands. Shit, shit, disco (which is shit by default), then more shit. Bleh.
> 
> Put Kiss and AC/DC on the "bands that I'm sick of being told I have to love" list. Granted, AC/DC wrote one good song. They've been playing it for fifty some years, but they wrote one good song. Kiss put on makeup and... appeared on Greatest American Hero? I suppose that's something.


If you haven't seen this you owe yourself a listen...


AI/DC and its fucking fantastic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Kiss is the Halloween of bands. Shit, shit, disco (which is shit by default), then more shit. Bleh.
> 
> Put Kiss and AC/DC on the "bands that I'm sick of being told I have to love" list. Granted, AC/DC wrote one good song. They've been playing it for fifty some years, but they wrote one good song. Kiss put on makeup and... appeared on Greatest American Hero? I suppose that's something.


Go listen to some Parasite or Creatures of the Night, then -- politefully and respectfully -- stuff it.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Go listen to some Parasite or Creatures of the Night, then -- politefully and respectfully -- stuff it.


But you repeat yourself.


----------



## dr_game0ver

The MB on my main PC just died. Had to order 650€ of new stuff. I mean come on, it's just over 9 years old. All i am left with is my backup PC, my laptop and my backup laptop...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> But you repeat yourself.


Do I now?


----------



## TedEH

There are renovations going on downstairs from me, and for whatever reason they always decide to do their loudest work at 7am. It's supposed to continue, off-and-on, until something like March.


----------



## DestroyMankind

I missed cannibal corpse last night, I slept for about 4 hours and been up since 5 am, and I'm up until at least 7 am tomorrow, and the construction down the road from where I live is taking an extra two weeks.


----------



## dr_game0ver

God damn F*cking delivery driver piece of dirt my ass didn't knock nor ring the bell. What the hell is this new trend of couldn't be ask to do their jobs...


----------



## DestroyMankind

On my way into work tonight I almost hit another car head on. Two lane country road and some fucking asshole decided to try passing as I was coming up to the car he was attempting to pass. I had to drive off the road almost all the way to avoid an accident because that dumb fuck was FLYING. Not sure who it was..but seriously fuck that person.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DestroyMankind said:


> On my way into work tonight I almost hit another car head on. Two lane country road and some fucking asshole decided to try passing as I was coming up to the car he was attempting to pass. I had to drive off the road almost all the way to avoid an accident because that dumb fuck was FLYING. Not sure who it was..but seriously fuck that person.


Jeez, what a selfish thing to do.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Jeez, what a selfish thing to do.


It's a good thing I actually pay attention and I ain't like some fucks who text and drive. Had I not been paying attention I probably would've been seriously injured if not killed. They were probably doing 80 or 90 easy.


----------



## jaxadam

Not really mad, and not really a first world problem. Definitely not worth it's own thread, either. 

All I did was clean the damn filter. Didn't even touch this shit and I turned it back on and it sprung a major leak.







I was hoping it was the seal plate gasket, but I wasn't so lucky. Crack in the pump case housing.

So what does that mean! JB Weld time!






Just paint it on with nice little happy strokes.











It's very possible it could turn into a "why are you mad right now" depending on how well this shit works.


----------



## bostjan

Everything I've ever JB Weld'ed has ended up falling apart within 2 weeks of repair. Here's to hoping that I'm just an idiot who doesn't know how to follow directions.


----------



## jaxadam

bostjan said:


> Everything I've ever JB Weld'ed has ended up falling apart within 2 weeks of repair. Here's to hoping that I'm just an idiot who doesn't know how to follow directions.



Well, they had a 300 psi, and they had this one that is almost 4000 psi. I believe all I need is around 1800 psi. I'm not really too optimistic, but if it saves me $650 for that hunk of shit plastic part then I'll give it a shot!


----------



## jaxadam

Well, moment of truth will be tomorrow morning at 7 AM east coast time. Tune in because we will be streaming live, and are expecting more traffic than the Artemis 1 launch.


----------



## Furtive Glance

#thoughtsandprayers


----------



## jaxadam

@bostjan @Furtive Glance @Seabeast2000 

Well how about that...


----------



## Matt08642

If I have to hear one more dumbass "tech" talk about how impossibly hard Floyd Rose bridges are for anything I'm gonna flip. I simply can't understand how they've been around for 40 years and people who work on guitars for a _living_ are like "Ahhh yeah good luck when your Floyd breaks a string!! HA It'll take you 20 minutes to change it and and you'll probably lose some parts!"

Could you imagine if your mechanic lamented balancing your wheels because every time he tries to do it he loses parts and it ends up worse than before he touched it?


----------



## bostjan

Matt08642 said:


> If I have to hear one more dumbass "tech" talk about how impossibly hard Floyd Rose bridges are for anything I'm gonna flip. I simply can't understand how they've been around for 40 years and people who work on guitars for a _living_ are like "Ahhh yeah good luck when your Floyd breaks a string!! HA It'll take you 20 minutes to change it and and you'll probably lose some parts!"
> 
> Could you imagine if your mechanic lamented balancing your wheels because every time he tries to do it he loses parts and it ends up worse than before he touched it?


The losing parts thing is real, though. Those parts are teeny tiny and on a dark stage, it can be extremely difficult to find a 2mm wide black rectangle that shot out of your guitar when the string broke.

But yeah, the grief I got the first few months I had my RG7620 is really the reason why I started doing all of my own setups. So I guess it's a net positive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt08642 said:


> If I have to hear one more dumbass "tech" talk about how impossibly hard Floyd Rose bridges are for anything I'm gonna flip. I simply can't understand how they've been around for 40 years and people who work on guitars for a _living_ are like "Ahhh yeah good luck when your Floyd breaks a string!! HA It'll take you 20 minutes to change it and and you'll probably lose some parts!"
> 
> Could you imagine if your mechanic lamented balancing your wheels because every time he tries to do it he loses parts and it ends up worse than before he touched it?



Floyds, and most trems really, have this ability to subtract like 90% of the IQ of whomever's job it is to work on them. 

Luckily for me, I'm already pretty dumb, so if anything they make me smarter.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Matt08642

It is borderline uncanny how many players and 'technicians' are so fundamentally disinclined towards understanding basic mechanical principles. This strange delusion that an instrument just mystically _is_ and can inherently produce sound without physics maintaining the checks and balances that allow those functions to exist in the first place. I'm of the opinion if you truly, genuinely enjoy and love something you would naturally strive to know _more_ about it. Isn't that kind of how liking things works?

I've gone full circle when it comes to the conversation, honestly. As a teenager I had a more aggressive stance when I'd hear people prattle on about the issues with floating trems. Age tempered my attitude and for over a decade I have endeavored to be accommodating and understanding but these days I've noticed I'm just getting... stern about it. If you can't take the time to understand rudimentary concepts like spring vs. string tension, you can't be that invested in the subject matter as a whole.

The irony of the same crowd championing the Gotoh 510 or EBMM bridge in the same breath as condemning a Floyd or Edge must be completely lost on them. The Suhr variant now has Wilkinson's locking saddles... So now it's a set of fine tuners and a locknut away, and to go even further the latter's functionality is approximated via locking tuners. I just cannot rationalize how one can be God's gift to mankind and the other the bane of all player's existence.

I think my main gripe is not the demographic in question having an issue with floating trems - you are welcome to simply not like something, that's perfectly acceptable. It's that they frequently espouse this nonsense that they're an inferior design; laborious in nature or riddled with problems and this echo-chamber persists ad nauseam and can completely color someone's opinion before they ever had the chance to form one themselves. They hear from so-and-so that they're difficult to work with, they respect that person's opinion and *bam*, there it is. One less dive-bomber that could've been, forever damned into believing bending the strings behind the nut is suuuper cool and neato.

I guess I'm a grumpy old man, now. Double-locking trems rock, fuck the police.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The fucking bolts attaching the back of my office chair to the base sheared off. Yay now I have to drill through the remnants lodged in the hole and find replacements. This Autonomous chair was a huge fucking waste of money.


----------



## Nicki

I've been awake for 28.5 hours because I could not fall asleep last night and my patience fort everything is nearing its end for today.


----------



## jaxadam

Nicki said:


> I've been awake for 28.5 hours because I could not fall asleep last night and my patience fort everything is nearing its end for today.



What do you build your patience fort out of? We use blankets and pillows.


----------



## bostjan

I build my patience fort out of the rubble from my broken hopes and dreams, so it's really big but doesn't hold together very well.


----------



## jaxadam

bostjan said:


> I build my patience fort out of the rubble from my broken hopes and dreams, so it's really big but doesn't hold together very well.



I have a buddy that’s loaded with tattoos, he gets one every couple of days it seems. We always talked about the idea of him getting Hopes & Dreams tattooed but with the Hopes made out of dashes and the Dreams with a shattered effect.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty sure I dislocated a rib from bjj class.


----------



## thebeesknees22

So i've been trying to switch banks. Everything was going fine up until trying to switch my credit card over. The bank's online application has been down for a week, and I couldn't get through on the phone. 

So I went into a branch. And oh man did they tick me off. They asked me if I had a job, but in a tone that was really condescending. Then they said I'd have to set up an appointment with a financial advisor and have a bunch of documents. Fine whatever. But instead of trying to set up a time right then and there they just turned away and ignored me. 

I'm like....what the fuck. You're just going to ignore me, and you're going to be condescending when you do speak to me?

Fuck it. I'm pulling out all my money, and I'll go somewhere else. Scotiabank....never again. I've never ever been treated like that at a bank.


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> So i've been trying to switch banks. Everything was going fine up until trying to switch my credit card over. The bank's online application has been down for a week, and I couldn't get through on the phone.
> 
> So I went into a branch. And oh man did they tick me off. They asked me if I had a job, but in a tone that was really condescending. Then they said I'd have to set up an appointment with a financial advisor and have a bunch of documents. Fine whatever. But instead of trying to set up a time right then and there they just turned away and ignored me.
> 
> I'm like....what the fuck. You're just going to ignore me, and you're going to be condescending when you do speak to me?
> 
> Fuck it. I'm pulling out all my money, and I'll go somewhere else. Scotiabank....never again. I've never ever been treated like that at a bank.



This frog named Kermit Jagger goes to the bank . The teller's name plaque reads "Patricia Black" and he steps up and politely asks if he can get a loan. She said "Well, do you have any collateral?" He hands her a small porcelain pig. She said "I'm not too sure about this, let me get my manager." The manager walks over and he asks what he can help with. The teller replies that the frog here would like a loan, and he wanted to use the porcelain pig as collateral. She says to the manager holding up the item "What is this, and what do we even do?" The manager coolly replies "It's a knick knack Patty Black, give the frog a loan, his old man's a Rolling Stone."


----------



## bostjan

jaxadam said:


> This frog named Kermit Jagger goes to the bank . The teller's name plaque reads "Patricia Black" and he steps up and politely asks if he can get a loan. She said "Well, do you have any collateral?" He hands her a small porcelain pig. She said "I'm not too sure about this, let me get my manager." The manager walks over and he asks what he can help with. The teller replies that the frog here would like a loan, and he wanted to use the porcelain pig as collateral. She says to the manager holding up the item "What is this, and what do we even do?" The manager coolly replies "It's a knick knack Patty Black, give the frog a loan, his old man's a Rolling Stone."



There used to be this group of people called the Trids. They were generally short in stature, and often were employed as migrant workers on farms.

B&G foods employed a lot of trids to pick their peas, and they also happened to have employed the Jolly Green Giant. Before he was their spokesman, he used to supervise the Trids in their pea picking work. Whenever a row of pea plants got weedy or dry or was overwatered, the giant would take it out on the Trids physically, by kicking them. This happened routinely, and, one day, the Trids got fed up with the physical abuse and went to their local rabbi.

Shocked, the Rabbi went to the farm to observe the giant himself, and, sure enough, when one row of pea plants didn't produce enough yield, the giant went over and kicked one of the Trids so hard that he flew over the next two rows of peas. The rabbi approached the giant and said: "You should not approach your workers with violence! You should reprimand them verbally - this is not acceptable!" The giant asked the rabbi, "Which of the workers approached you to complain about my methods?" The rabbi paused and asked why he wanted to know. The giant explained that he wanted to kick whomever it was that complained about him. The rabbi paused, then defiantly looked the rabbi in the eyes and said, "If you have qualms with me approaching you to correct you, then your quarrel is with me, Jolly Green Giant. If you must kick someone, do not kick these workers, instead, if you must, kick me, and leave them alone."

The Jolly Green Giant laughed, shook his head, and then said:

"Silly, Rabbi; kicks are for Trids."


----------



## nightflameauto

And with that, dad joke overload has been achieved.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> So i've been trying to switch banks. Everything was going fine up until trying to switch my credit card over. The bank's online application has been down for a week, and I couldn't get through on the phone.
> 
> So I went into a branch. And oh man did they tick me off. They asked me if I had a job, but in a tone that was really condescending. Then they said I'd have to set up an appointment with a financial advisor and have a bunch of documents. Fine whatever. But instead of trying to set up a time right then and there they just turned away and ignored me.
> 
> I'm like....what the fuck. You're just going to ignore me, and you're going to be condescending when you do speak to me?
> 
> Fuck it. I'm pulling out all my money, and I'll go somewhere else. Scotiabank....never again. I've never ever been treated like that at a bank.


The rudeness of the Québécois knows no bounds.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> The rudeness of the Québécois knows no bounds.


I know it's a bit of a running joke, but honestly this is exactly why I don't talk to people here. And it's exactly why I didn't want to go to a branch in person. 

And it turns out ...yep. It went pretty much like I expected. 

Can't wait to get out of here next year. And that my friend is no joke.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> I know it's a bit of a running joke, but honestly this is exactly why I don't talk to people here. And it's exactly why I didn't want to go to a branch in person.
> 
> And it turns out ...yep. It went pretty much like I expected.
> 
> Can't wait to get out of here next year. And that my friend is no joke.


Come to Windsor, we have killer pizza and Mediterranean food, and Detroit is just across the river for going to shows.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Come to Windsor, we have killer pizza and Mediterranean food, and Detroit is just across the river for going to shows.


I'm actually trying to talk to the studio I work for into opening an ON hub. They know they need to do it, but they're slow about pulling the trigger on things until they have to. 

They know with the laws in QC, and if this new immigration law passes that Legault is trying to push for where all immigrants into QC have to speak french, then that'll be the nail in the coffin for the studio in QC. We have to import 90% of the talent. It's just the way vfx has always been, and we have a hard enough time filling slots as is without more strict laws.

I'm 100% not going back to Vancouver so we'll see where I end up come the end of next year, or if I'm going to be hunting for a new job.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Detroit is just across the river



Sorry to hear that, bud


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I know it's a bit of a running joke, but honestly this is exactly why I don't talk to people here. And it's exactly why I didn't want to go to a branch in person.
> 
> And it turns out ...yep. It went pretty much like I expected.
> 
> Can't wait to get out of here next year. And that my friend is no joke.


I hear the maple syrup cartel is no joke.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> I hear the maple syrup cartel is no joke.


Dude! You have no idea! 

A few years back there was a major maple syrup heist worth millions! No joke!


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Sorry to hear that, bud


Honestly, I'm fine with Detroit still having a bad rep because it means it won't turn into other hip cities like LA or Austin. Yeah, it's got its problems, but it's come a long way from where it was when there were riots. I've never had issues while over there, but I'm not a resident so take that with a grain of salt. I have heard co-workers say that people who live downtown don't lock their cars and just don't leave anything valuable in them so they don't get their windows broken.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm actually trying to talk to the studio I work for into opening an ON hub. They know they need to do it, but they're slow about pulling the trigger on things until they have to.
> 
> They know with the laws in QC, and if this new immigration law passes that Legault is trying to push for where all immigrants into QC have to speak french, then that'll be the nail in the coffin for the studio in QC. We have to import 90% of the talent. It's just the way vfx has always been, and we have a hard enough time filling slots as is without more strict laws.
> 
> I'm 100% not going back to Vancouver so we'll see where I end up come the end of next year, or if I'm going to be hunting for a new job.


Which new law is that? I had only heard that they were trying to attract more French speakers _outside_ of Quebec. I have coworkers in Montreal, so I am aware that there are already a ton of regulations about having all documents available in French and so forth.

And I get it. Quebec is surrounded by English speakers and people are afraid that French will go away. But, as language changes in Quebec, as it does everywhere around the world, any shortsighted efforts to preserve the language might just work against it. It is possible that, a couple centuries from now, Spanish becomes the _lingua franca_ (this is ironic, since that Latin phrases refers to French as a universally understood language) or North America (this is already happening in Belize). If Quebec holds out in preserving French until then, maybe it will be secure for another couple centuries. But frankly (also an ironic adverb), French is a difficult language to learn, just as English is, and Spanish is fairly straightforward, so maybe we'd all be better off to just forget about our native languages with their ridiculous spelling rules and espouse something simpler, then use all of the freed-up memory in our brains for something more useful, like music theory or no-bake pie recipes.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dude I had the Adam Jones Epi in my fucking cart on zZounds...went to go get my card info and it was already out of stock?...jesus christ....


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Which new law is that? I had only heard that they were trying to attract more French speakers _outside_ of Quebec. I have coworkers in Montreal, so I am aware that there are already a ton of regulations about having all documents available in French and so forth.
> 
> And I get it. Quebec is surrounded by English speakers and people are afraid that French will go away. But, as language changes in Quebec, as it does everywhere around the world, any shortsighted efforts to preserve the language might just work against it. It is possible that, a couple centuries from now, Spanish becomes the _lingua franca_ (this is ironic, since that Latin phrases refers to French as a universally understood language) or North America (this is already happening in Belize). If Quebec holds out in preserving French until then, maybe it will be secure for another couple centuries. But frankly (also an ironic adverb), French is a difficult language to learn, just as English is, and Spanish is fairly straightforward, so maybe we'd all be better off to just forget about our native languages with their ridiculous spelling rules and espouse something simpler, then use all of the freed-up memory in our brains for something more useful, like music theory or no-bake pie recipes.


this is the new one they're looking at as of last week or so.









100 per cent French: Legault wants all economic immigrants to speak French


Concerned about the decline of French in Quebec, particularly in Montreal, Premier François Legault says he will release more details of a plan that would require 100 per cent of economic immigrants to be French-speaking.




montreal.ctvnews.ca





This would apply to new immigrants only, but the message is clear enough. 

"Concerned about the decline of French in Quebec, particularly in Montreal, Premier François Legault says he will release more details of a plan that would require 100 per cent of economic immigrants to be French-speaking."

I have no doubt this will go through.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Which new law is that? I had only heard that they were trying to attract more French speakers _outside_ of Quebec. I have coworkers in Montreal, so I am aware that there are already a ton of regulations about having all documents available in French and so forth.
> 
> And I get it. Quebec is surrounded by English speakers and people are afraid that French will go away. But, as language changes in Quebec, as it does everywhere around the world, any shortsighted efforts to preserve the language might just work against it. It is possible that, a couple centuries from now, Spanish becomes the _lingua franca_ (this is ironic, since that Latin phrases refers to French as a universally understood language) or North America (this is already happening in Belize). If Quebec holds out in preserving French until then, maybe it will be secure for another couple centuries. But frankly (also an ironic adverb), French is a difficult language to learn, just as English is, and Spanish is fairly straightforward, so maybe we'd all be better off to just forget about our native languages with their ridiculous spelling rules and espouse something simpler, then use all of the freed-up memory in our brains for something more useful, like music theory or no-bake pie recipes.


SHeeeeeeeit. We'll all be speaking some simplified form of Chinese in a couple centuries. When they take over they'll realize the atrophied brains of North Americans can't handle the language as they speak it, and will develop a gutter-slang version for us simpletons to speak.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> this is the new one they're looking at as of last week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 per cent French: Legault wants all economic immigrants to speak French
> 
> 
> Concerned about the decline of French in Quebec, particularly in Montreal, Premier François Legault says he will release more details of a plan that would require 100 per cent of economic immigrants to be French-speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montreal.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would apply to new immigrants only, but the message is clear enough.
> 
> "Concerned about the decline of French in Quebec, particularly in Montreal, Premier François Legault says he will release more details of a plan that would require 100 per cent of economic immigrants to be French-speaking."
> 
> I have no doubt this will go through.


Sounds like it'll be a while before anyone knows how severe that will be or if that goes through, though.

I've been to Quebec tons of times and there are definitely people out in the smaller towns who don't have interest in English, but, it seems like just about everyone in the big cities speaks English. I hardly know any French, but I always try to make the effort to speak it when I'm in Quebec. Once, this led me to a comical situation: The license plate started falling off of my little pickup track, and I had some extra screws, but I didn't have a way to actually attach the screws. I rolled into a petrol station off of the main autoroute and asked "Puis-je avoir un crayon et du papier, s'il vous plait?" and then proceeded to try to draw a screwdriver, since I had no clue what the word was for screwdriver, at the time. I then declared "J'ai besouin ... comment ca s'appelle ..." The clerk looked at the picture, looked at me, and then said, "You need a screwdri_vaire_?"  Well, it worked, and I was on my way... Anyway, I guess it goes to show how bilingual most Quebecois are and how dumb Americans can be...



nightflameauto said:


> SHeeeeeeeit. We'll all be speaking some simplified form of Chinese in a couple centuries. When they take over they'll realize the atrophied brains of North Americans can't handle the language as they speak it, and will develop a gutter-slang version for us simpletons to speak.



I doubt it. China seems to have little interest in expanding its empire outside of Asia. And when they establish a strong influence there, they have little desire to export their culture.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Sounds like it'll be a while before anyone knows how severe that will be or if that goes through, though.
> 
> I've been to Quebec tons of times and there are definitely people out in the smaller towns who don't have interest in English, but, it seems like just about everyone in the big cities speaks English. I hardly know any French, but I always try to make the effort to speak it when I'm in Quebec. Once, this led me to a comical situation: The license plate started falling off of my little pickup track, and I had some extra screws, but I didn't have a way to actually attach the screws. I rolled into a petrol station off of the main autoroute and asked "Puis-je avoir un crayon et du papier, s'il vous plait?" and then proceeded to try to draw a screwdriver, since I had no clue what the word was for screwdriver, at the time. I then declared "J'ai besouin ... comment ca s'appelle ..." The clerk looked at the picture, looked at me, and then said, "You need a screwdri_vaire_?"  Well, it worked, and I was on my way... Anyway, I guess it goes to show how bilingual most Quebecois are and how dumb Americans can be...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. China seems to have little interest in expanding its empire outside of Asia. And when they establish a strong influence there, they have little desire to export their culture.


yeah, at this point I don't care about any of it. I was trying to learn for a while, but after a certain point I was just like screw this. I need to get out.


It's just not been an enjoyable adventure here. ... At all really. So it's time to move on. I just wish I would have moved after my last project instead of waiting until after this next one. 

If I can make it through this last year without talking to a single soul here again outside of work other than a moving crew, I'll be happy.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Sounds like it'll be a while before anyone knows how severe that will be or if that goes through, though.
> 
> I've been to Quebec tons of times and there are definitely people out in the smaller towns who don't have interest in English, but, it seems like just about everyone in the big cities speaks English. I hardly know any French, but I always try to make the effort to speak it when I'm in Quebec. Once, this led me to a comical situation: The license plate started falling off of my little pickup track, and I had some extra screws, but I didn't have a way to actually attach the screws. I rolled into a petrol station off of the main autoroute and asked "Puis-je avoir un crayon et du papier, s'il vous plait?" and then proceeded to try to draw a screwdriver, since I had no clue what the word was for screwdriver, at the time. I then declared "J'ai besouin ... comment ca s'appelle ..." The clerk looked at the picture, looked at me, and then said, "You need a screwdri_vaire_?"  Well, it worked, and I was on my way... Anyway, I guess it goes to show how bilingual most Quebecois are and how dumb Americans can be...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. China seems to have little interest in expanding its empire outside of Asia. And when they establish a strong influence there, they have little desire to export their culture.


I'm being slightly hyperbolic, but we're certainly not poised to retain our world power at this point. Russia's flailing around in what appears, from the outside, to be a downfall. We're determined to kill ourselves. UK is Pffffffffftin' about with trying to imitate our worst tendencies. China will be the last big world power player left the way things are going.

That is, if they don't manage to destroy themselves by getting too trigger happy with the clamp-downs on citizens. Something I would have thought impossible a few weeks ago, but apparently even the Chinese citizens are tired of being tread on.

Any way ya look at it it'd be neat to see where the world goes in two centuries. It's certainly poised on the brink of something right now. No idea if I'll be around to see what that something really is. Most of the last decade has felt like a giant, "OH SHIT! OH SHIT! OH SHIT!"

I'm just waiting for that moment my dad described when he and his friends rolled a car one night drunk out of their minds. He said as the engine cut, right before impact, all they heard was one of them going, "OH SHIT!" for the final time before the chaos.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah, at this point I don't care about any of it. I was trying to learn for a while, but after a certain point I was just like screw this. I need to get out.
> 
> 
> It's just not been an enjoyable adventure here. ... At all really. So it's time to move on. I just wish I would have moved after my last project instead of waiting until after this next one.
> 
> If I can make it through this last year without talking to a single soul here again outside of work other than a moving crew, I'll be happy.


Sorry to hear that...

What's the best and worst part of living in QC?



nightflameauto said:


> I'm being slightly hyperbolic, but we're certainly not poised to retain our world power at this point. Russia's flailing around in what appears, from the outside, to be a downfall. We're determined to kill ourselves. UK is Pffffffffftin' about with trying to imitate our worst tendencies. China will be the last big world power player left the way things are going.
> 
> That is, if they don't manage to destroy themselves by getting too trigger happy with the clamp-downs on citizens. Something I would have thought impossible a few weeks ago, but apparently even the Chinese citizens are tired of being tread on.
> 
> Any way ya look at it it'd be neat to see where the world goes in two centuries. It's certainly poised on the brink of something right now. No idea if I'll be around to see what that something really is. Most of the last decade has felt like a giant, "OH SHIT! OH SHIT! OH SHIT!"
> 
> I'm just waiting for that moment my dad described when he and his friends rolled a car one night drunk out of their minds. He said as the engine cut, right before impact, all they heard was one of them going, "OH SHIT!" for the final time before the chaos.


Meh, China is having more trouble than the USA. I doubt China ends up being the last one standing if the all crumble.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Meh, China is having more trouble than the USA. I doubt China ends up being the last one standing if the all crumble.


Really? Funny how different the story is from different sources when it comes to China. Aside from the protests lately, I'd heard very little negative about where they're standing politically and economically. Human rights wise they never were on the up-and-up, but what's that matter when it comes to power?

Hell, maybe we'll all end up back in the stone age. One good ion storm could take out a LOT of progress quick. (Man I'm in a good mood.)


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Sorry to hear that...
> 
> What's the best and worst part of living in QC?
> 
> 
> Meh, China is having more trouble than the USA. I doubt China ends up being the last one standing if the all crumble.


well the worst part mmm mm....haha

ok so I've spent my adult life adventuring around here and there. LA, Sydney, Vancouver, MTL, etc.... 

LA- awesome for making friends. Made tons. but it got boring because no one would want to go north of the 10 or east of the 405, so I adventured on.  

Sydney- friggin awesome experience. But it was more/less like summer camp but with working. Made a couple of lifelong friends there.

Vancouver - The experience was ....complicated. It took 6 months to get people to go out and do stuff and that was only because people I met in Australia moved there. 7 years later of a few up times, and a lot of down depressing times, I moved on. (it's just a super depressing city for me. Beautiful yes.... Rainy, dark, and depressing....yes as well. Plus it's insanely expensive and there's zero hope for a long term future there unless I want to be a serf). I did make some lifelong friends there though who I still talk to to this day even though I haven't lived there in years. 

MTL - holy....crap. socially impossible. I tried hard for 2 years straight. Nothing. ZERO. Nadda! I did have a gf, for about a year here, but I knew her from Vancouver. Other than that...Holy....smokes. MTL is and has been from the get go, my fortress of solitude. And I've encountered enough stink faces and rudeness from people that I just don't talk to people here. I would drive all the way to Ottawa pre-covid just to go shopping instead of having to speak to someone here.

So the worst part about MTL/QC for me is having zero connection to anyone I've met here in going on about 5 years. And I've never had that to that degree anywhere else that I've lived. I can take that just fine for a while, but after a certain point ...... F it. Time to move. Move anywhere... except Vancouver lol 





The best part though is I actually really like the weather. It's a hot proper summer, and lots of snow in the winter. Autumn is really amazing here too. Quite a lot of sunny days compared to BC. etc..

And my apartment here is HUGE, and with a good view. It was perfect for covid lockdowns. For living the Fortress of Solitude life, it's pretty great for that. And it's fairly good with blocking sound for the most part from the neighbors.

....I guess that's it for my good list.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> any shortsighted efforts to preserve the language might just work against it


Try telling _them_ that. It's not really about the language though, it's about "the culture" and the language is just a tool in that argument. But it's a strong one. Every time a new law is passed around language, it sends a pretty clear message that they know who they want to include in "Quebec culture" and the rest of us don't belong. It honestly pisses me off a lot. Anglophones are as much a part of Quebec culture at this point as anyone else. Every time they clamp down on the language more, it's a slap to the face. Makes me want to learn the language that much less, just to spite them, almost. To just move away would be to let them win - because frankly, it's the goal. Assimilate or GTFO.



bostjan said:


> What's the best and worst part of living in QC?


They're both the same answer: Can't really talk to anyone. It's a double-edged sword for sure.



thebeesknees22 said:


> MTL - holy....crap. socially impossible.


I find that surprising, 'cause I've always found MTL to be easier to find English things going on than anywhere else in Quebec I've been. Granted, I have the advantage of just crossing the river, but that's kinda cheating.


----------



## John

"Copyright infringement" takedowns and warnings have been especially annoying, as of late. It's not a new thing per se, but it doesn't make it any less of a hassle to say the least. Doesn't matter if it's just someone wanting to share something on the side they're proud of with some friends, or someone who's involved in anything of this nature for the long haul.

As for my own experience, I've gotten swept under the rug for this more than once- except it's all for my own work. As in original stuff I've gone out of my way to write and whatnot.







I speak not only for myself, here. Other folks are getting hit with this type of crap, too. Even if it's not exactly for the same reasons. It also brings up a separate note that some guitar companies (or the folks working + stanning their stuff) within the last several years seem to have taken the extra effort to come across as kickable across the face whilst cementing the sentiment of never wanting to work with them nor support their stuff anytime soon.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> ...
> 
> I find that surprising, 'cause I've always found MTL to be easier to find English things going on than anywhere else in Quebec I've been. Granted, I have the advantage of just crossing the river, but that's kinda cheating.


yeah, it's not really about finding english things. It's more about just finding a good group of people to do stuff with. And that has been non existent for me here. :/


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> Really? Funny how different the story is from different sources when it comes to China. Aside from the protests lately, I'd heard very little negative about where they're standing politically and economically. Human rights wise they never were on the up-and-up, but what's that matter when it comes to power?
> 
> Hell, maybe we'll all end up back in the stone age. One good ion storm could take out a LOT of progress quick. (Man I'm in a good mood.)


Well, China, being a country, doesn't actually literally have hopes and dreams. But the Chinese people do have some collective hopes and dreams and the Chinese leadership definitely does. Those hopes and dreams don't really seem to include influencing the language and culture of far-off places to be more like Chinese language and culture. Their motivations seem to be more aligned with money and prosperity for people who are Chinese enough. If you handed Xi the continent of North America, I'd be surprised if whatever they did didn't virtually amount to just stripping away of of the resources here and leaving us all to starve.

As for space weather... a lot of the doomsday stuff is overblown, but space weather does affect things for sure. Satellites for sure, aircraft could be unlucky, but at the point anything electronic near ground level is permanently damaged, anything living on land would probably be doomed anyway. There are, of course, cases of bits of data getting flipped by cosmic radiation, but before you get too excited, it's important to know that these are isolated cases of single bits over a network of a score or more of exabits of data, which is statistically, like, one in a pentillion. So a solar storm would have to be at least a hundred trillion times more powerful to start causing permanent widespread network destruction, when it'd only need to be a few billion times more powerful to give us all radiation poisoning.



thebeesknees22 said:


> well the worst part mmm mm....haha
> 
> ok so I've spent my adult life adventuring around here and there. LA, Sydney, Vancouver, MTL, etc....
> 
> LA- awesome for making friends. Made tons. but it got boring because no one would want to go north of the 10 or east of the 405, so I adventured on.
> 
> Sydney- friggin awesome experience. But it was more/less like summer camp but with working. Made a couple of lifelong friends there.
> 
> Vancouver - The experience was ....complicated. It took 6 months to get people to go out and do stuff and that was only because people I met in Australia moved there. 7 years later of a few up times, and a lot of down depressing times, I moved on. (it's just a super depressing city for me. Beautiful yes.... Rainy, dark, and depressing....yes as well. Plus it's insanely expensive and there's zero hope for a long term future there unless I want to be a serf). I did make some lifelong friends there though who I still talk to to this day even though I haven't lived there in years.
> 
> MTL - holy....crap. socially impossible. I tried hard for 2 years straight. Nothing. ZERO. Nadda! I did have a gf, for about a year here, but I knew her from Vancouver. Other than that...Holy....smokes. MTL is and has been from the get go, my fortress of solitude. And I've encountered enough stink faces and rudeness from people that I just don't talk to people here. I would drive all the way to Ottawa pre-covid just to go shopping instead of having to speak to someone here.
> 
> So the worst part about MTL/QC for me is having zero connection to anyone I've met here in going on about 5 years. And I've never had that to that degree anywhere else that I've lived. I can take that just fine for a while, but after a certain point ...... F it. Time to move. Move anywhere... except Vancouver lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part though is I actually really like the weather. It's a hot proper summer, and lots of snow in the winter. Autumn is really amazing here too. Quite a lot of sunny days compared to BC. etc..
> 
> And my apartment here is HUGE, and with a good view. It was perfect for covid lockdowns. For living the Fortress of Solitude life, it's pretty great for that. And it's fairly good with blocking sound for the most part from the neighbors.
> 
> ....I guess that's it for my good list.



Interesting. I've never lived in Montreal. I've never even stayed there for more than 3 days at a time. But my coworkers there seem more approachable and outgoing and even friendly than average. Although I did think it was odd that, at lunch time, everyone punched out and sat in their individual cars for an hour. Even when we split a pizza, everyone took their food and then fucked right off to their cars, rather than eat together in the lunchroom. I had never seen that before. I guess that's just a glimpse behind the curtain.

But I always thought both Montreal and Quebec City were beautiful places. Montreal has some great cultural diversity and good food. And I'm pretty sure you are infinitely more likely to encounter someone unironically wearing a black and white striped shirt with a baret and a baguette under their arm in Montreal than in Paris. 

But perhaps it's a matter of cultural differences. I grew up in Detroit. I lived for a while (3 years) in Indianapolis, which I'd say is geographically close but culturally far from Detroit. I made zero friends there. People thought I talked funny and dressed funny and eat weird food. Here in rural VT, the culture is much more similar to the culture in rural Michigan, which I can sort of relate to. People here understand my accent, I can mostly blend in, and I still eat weird food, but the general culinary culture here is at least a lot closer to what I'm used to. But, most importantly, I've made friends here (not a lot, mind you, but there's a huge gap between zero and one), so it's enough to grow some roots.



TedEH said:


> Try telling _them_ that. It's not really about the language though, it's about "the culture" and the language is just a tool in that argument. But it's a strong one. Every time a new law is passed around language, it sends a pretty clear message that they know who they want to include in "Quebec culture" and the rest of us don't belong. It honestly pisses me off a lot. Anglophones are as much a part of Quebec culture at this point as anyone else. Every time they clamp down on the language more, it's a slap to the face. Makes me want to learn the language that much less, just to spite them, almost. To just move away would be to let them win - because frankly, it's the goal. Assimilate or GTFO.
> 
> 
> They're both the same answer: Can't really talk to anyone. It's a double-edged sword for sure.
> 
> 
> I find that surprising, 'cause I've always found MTL to be easier to find English things going on than anywhere else in Quebec I've been. Granted, I have the advantage of just crossing the river, but that's kinda cheating.



There's a sad irony in a 400-ish year old culture so scared of being assimilated peacefully, when that culture itself violently usurped several native cultures that had been around for millennia before. Xenophobia is never a good look, but if your culture is so great, people who move into your area will be much more willing to assimilate. If you have to force people to assimilate your culture by threatening them with the law, then maybe the culture isn't really worth as much as you think it is. (rhetorical "you")

Heck, Vermont's biggest "city" is essentially a suburb of MTL. Actually, the four biggest towns in VT are all clustered in that same area. There are a few towns here where French is the language you are most likely to hear out on the street. But there seems to be very little cultural influence from QC. Maybe that says it all.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> "Copyright infringement" takedowns and warnings have been especially annoying, as of late. It's not a new thing per se, but it doesn't make it any less of a hassle to say the least. Doesn't matter if it's just someone wanting to share something on the side they're proud of with some friends, or someone who's involved in anything of this nature for the long haul.
> 
> As for my own experience, I've gotten swept under the rug for this more than once- except it's all for my own work. As in original stuff I've gone out of my way to write and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I speak not only for myself, here. Other folks are getting hit with this type of crap, too. Even if it's not exactly for the same reasons. It also brings up a separate note that some guitar companies (or the folks working + stanning their stuff) within the last several years seem to have taken the extra effort to come across as kickable across the face whilst cementing the sentiment of never wanting to work with them nor support their stuff anytime soon.




Video sharing sites used to be the wild wild west. I was guilty of misunderstanding or neglecting the rules myself and posted tons of covers. When you tube started cracking down around 2012 or so, I moved to a different site until that started cracking down and repeated the process. Eventually, I wised up and, now, I only post my own content and never include anything that I haven't created myself from scratch. 

But here we are, 10 years later, and these sites are still in over-correction mode. I've received copyright claims on my own songs that I paid my own money to publish and protect. Youtube, though, is this big faceless machine where the appeals process is automated and inhuman. So you rarely ever get the resolution that makes any damned sense. Oddly, the cover videos I posted over a decade ago that weren't flagged right away are still up, even though stuff I've posted with absolutely bizarre audio tracks that sound like nothing else on planet Earth are taken down for being claimed by some scammer in Lagos or Chennai.

I'm not sure which site did this to you, but I feel for you. The whole process is broken.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> Vermont's biggest "city" is essentially a suburb of MTL


I always forget how close border is. In my brain, the US might as well be on the other side of the planet.


----------



## nightflameauto

John said:


> "Copyright infringement" takedowns and warnings have been especially annoying, as of late. It's not a new thing per se, but it doesn't make it any less of a hassle to say the least. Doesn't matter if it's just someone wanting to share something on the side they're proud of with some friends, or someone who's involved in anything of this nature for the long haul.
> 
> As for my own experience, I've gotten swept under the rug for this more than once- except it's all for my own work. As in original stuff I've gone out of my way to write and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I speak not only for myself, here. Other folks are getting hit with this type of crap, too. Even if it's not exactly for the same reasons. It also brings up a separate note that some guitar companies (or the folks working + stanning their stuff) within the last several years seem to have taken the extra effort to come across as kickable across the face whilst cementing the sentiment of never wanting to work with them nor support their stuff anytime soon.


Dude, this shit is rampant everywhere now. There was just a big story a couple days ago about the Blender Corp (they make Blender 3D, and release hobbyist made films from it online pretty regularly). Some company in some other country popped 'em with a copyright infringement on something they posted, made by them. They've contacted Youtube something like four times, and every time Youtube tells them they don't own it because this other company claims it. And they don't have the money to sick a bunch of lawyers on them.

It's one of the reasons it's hard for me to continue posting my own work online anywhere. All it takes is one douchebag with a complete lack of conscience and you're done unless you've got the lawyers on retainer or can afford to hire them. And sorry, my hobbies suck enough money from me by the time I manage to create something worth sharing. I ever get hit with one I'd probably just crawl back in my hole and only share things directly with people I can hand them a some form of physical copy of the work and know I can trust them to not go, "But this is minez!"


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> Dude, this shit is rampant everywhere now. There was just a big story a couple days ago about the Blender Corp (they make Blender 3D, and release hobbyist made films from it online pretty regularly). Some company in some other country popped 'em with a copyright infringement on something they posted, made by them. They've contacted Youtube something like four times, and every time Youtube tells them they don't own it because this other company claims it. And they don't have the money to sick a bunch of lawyers on them.
> 
> It's one of the reasons it's hard for me to continue posting my own work online anywhere. All it takes is one douchebag with a complete lack of conscience and you're done unless you've got the lawyers on retainer or can afford to hire them. And sorry, my hobbies suck enough money from me by the time I manage to create something worth sharing. I ever get hit with one I'd probably just crawl back in my hole and only share things directly with people I can hand them a some form of physical copy of the work and know I can trust them to not go, "But this is minez!"


You know, it'd be a logistical nightmare, but, on paper, this has the makings of a class-action lawsuit. Here's the gist of my take on it: youtube curates your stuff for you, so they are essentially a middle man between the creators of multimedia content and the consumers. They ear a lot of money being this middle man. Any time there is a copyright dispute, youtube takes the laziest strategy of defaulting on the assumption that the claimant is in the right, without any due diligence. Youtube will likely say that they have to because they handle so much content, but they could also easily employ an independent arbitrator to decide these for a small fee. Or, since the person posting the content is the original claimant of the rights to the content on their platform, they could, you know, actually take them seriously... I know I don't really make any money off of my youtube videos, but, part of the reason why I don't bother to monetize anything is that it just brings attention to these copyright scammers who have damaged me before and youtube neglected to do anything at all about it.

But youtube is part of google now, so you might as well try to sue the Chinese government or the mighty Cthulhu. Unless you can band together enough people who have been damaged by this policy and get them all to pitch in enough to hire the world's best lawyer, it's pretty much a nonstarter.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> ...
> 
> Interesting. I've never lived in Montreal. I've never even stayed there for more than 3 days at a time. But my coworkers there seem more approachable and outgoing and even friendly than average. Although I did think it was odd that, at lunch time, everyone punched out and sat in their individual cars for an hour. Even when we split a pizza, everyone took their food and then fucked right off to their cars, rather than eat together in the lunchroom. I had never seen that before. I guess that's just a glimpse behind the curtain.
> 
> But I always thought both Montreal and Quebec City were beautiful places. Montreal has some great cultural diversity and good food. And I'm pretty sure you are infinitely more likely to encounter someone unironically wearing a black and white striped shirt with a baret and a baguette under their arm in Montreal than in Paris.
> 
> But perhaps it's a matter of cultural differences. I grew up in Detroit. I lived for a while (3 years) in Indianapolis, which I'd say is geographically close but culturally far from Detroit. I made zero friends there. People thought I talked funny and dressed funny and eat weird food. Here in rural VT, the culture is much more similar to the culture in rural Michigan, which I can sort of relate to. People here understand my accent, I can mostly blend in, and I still eat weird food, but the general culinary culture here is at least a lot closer to what I'm used to. But, most importantly, I've made friends here (not a lot, mind you, but there's a huge gap between zero and one), so it's enough to grow some roots.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Quebec City is really beautiful. It's like some fairy tale looking city. I highly recommend seeing it if one can especially during Autumn.

I would say work culture-wise for me MTL has been a "very clock in/clock out C-ya!" culture here which is rare for my industry. Vancouver was a little like that too, but not to the degree that it's been here. 

Perhaps it's just the changing times, but my industry has typically been pretty small and very tight knit. Many people just become like an extended family, but here it's definitely not been like that for me. I'm sure it is for some, but not me. (and many who I've met that I just have flat not gotten along with at all aren't from QC. They're just from all over like me... but I digress) Anywho.... It's just time to goooooooooooo haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Really? Funny how different the story is from different sources when it comes to China. Aside from the protests lately, I'd heard very little negative about where they're standing politically and economically. Human rights wise they never were on the up-and-up, but what's that matter when it comes to power?
> 
> Hell, maybe we'll all end up back in the stone age. One good ion storm could take out a LOT of progress quick. (Man I'm in a good mood.)


Where is "Tank Man"?


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Video sharing sites used to be the wild wild west. I was guilty of misunderstanding or neglecting the rules myself and posted tons of covers. When you tube started cracking down around 2012 or so, I moved to a different site until that started cracking down and repeated the process. Eventually, I wised up and, now, I only post my own content and never include anything that I haven't created myself from scratch.
> 
> But here we are, 10 years later, and these sites are still in over-correction mode. I've received copyright claims on my own songs that I paid my own money to publish and protect. Youtube, though, is this big faceless machine where the appeals process is automated and inhuman. So you rarely ever get the resolution that makes any damned sense. Oddly, the cover videos I posted over a decade ago that weren't flagged right away are still up, even though stuff I've posted with absolutely bizarre audio tracks that sound like nothing else on planet Earth are taken down for being claimed by some scammer in Lagos or Chennai.
> 
> I'm not sure which site did this to you, but I feel for you. The whole process is broken.



Recent example on my part was FB. The material in question was stuff I made from scratch and simply shared with some friends. Thankfully I could get that much restored but as covered earlier the whole process is both broken and a completely unnecessary hassle. The Zucc has been quite notorious in that regard and more, in recent times.

That's not to say I haven't faced negative experiences with other platforms like YouTube either. This also applied in the cases of parody covers (ie- like Andy Rehfeldt collaborations).
Case in point, I even had to deal with a band that tried hyping up that copyright and litigation warning crap with a fake lawyer in tow, as in they just wrote down the name of one of their dumb random college frat buddies or something to that effect who didn't even practice law. Not sure how effective that would be now as I've never seen it since, but at the time YouTube didn't even bother looking into that despite the obvious red flags. No fact checks, nothing.
Needless to say, that was also a wack experience.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Recent example on my part was FB. The material in question was stuff I made from scratch and simply shared with some friends. Thankfully I could get that much restored but as covered earlier the whole process is both broken and a completely unnecessary hassle. The Zucc has been quite notorious in that regard and more, in recent times.
> 
> That's not to say I haven't faced negative experiences with other platforms like YouTube either. This also applied in the cases of parody covers (ie- like Andy Rehfeldt collaborations).
> Case in point, I even had to deal with a band that tried hyping up that copyright and litigation warning crap with a fake lawyer in tow, as in they just wrote down the name of one of their dumb random college frat buddies or something to that effect who didn't even practice law. Not sure how effective that would be now as I've never seen it since, but at the time YouTube didn't even bother looking into that despite the obvious red flags. No fact checks, nothing.
> Needless to say, that was also a wack experience.


Just a week or so ago, I posted a flyer for my band on FB. The flyer was just our logo, which we own, and some generic font with the place, date, and time, and a solid background. It was taken down by FB! One of the other guys in the band posted the same flyer on his page and nothing happened.  No idea what they were upset about, but whatever, I'm honestly hardly ever on FB, so maybe it's for the best.


----------



## ArtDecade

I got a flu shot last month. I have the flu. Ugh.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ArtDecade said:


> I got a flu shot last month. I have the flu. Ugh.


You are one sick individual. 

...SICK I say! 

*scoff!


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Just a week or so ago, I posted a flyer for my band on FB. The flyer was just our logo, which we own, and some generic font with the place, date, and time, and a solid background. It was taken down by FB! One of the other guys in the band posted the same flyer on his page and nothing happened.  No idea what they were upset about, but whatever, I'm honestly hardly ever on FB, so maybe it's for the best.


It's incredibly inconsistent when it comes to choosing things to keep and choosing things to throw under the bus. And of course, they're not going to _actually_ fix it anytime soon. Otherwise, the content from other people rife with legitimately distasteful content like 'heated gamer moments,' racial slurs, etc, etc, would've been trashed long ago without a moment of hesitation. But I digress.

With the way things have been going, the less time you can spend on it the better for sure.


----------



## MFB

I wanted to try out a guitar this weekend but now I'm sick, so at best I can go Sunday but even that feels like an eternity to get better by.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I wanted to try out a guitar this weekend but now I'm sick, so at best I can go Sunday but even that feels like an eternity to get better by.


Time to consume lots of nyquil.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Time to consume lots of nyquil.



Already in process, grabbed a new box on Thursday night. 

I think it's food poisoning honestly, I've been sleeping a lot and just laying down to settle my stomach; last night I dropped the kids off at the pool and felt better this morning; at least until I started to shit my bed and then proceeded to go take an entirely liquid shit forcing a shower to clean off. I'm going to keep drinking water today, introduce some crackers into the mix, nothing too wild, and hope the progress back to 100% continues.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Already in process, grabbed a new box on Thursday night.
> 
> I think it's food poisoning honestly, I've been sleeping a lot and just laying down to settle my stomach; last night I dropped the kids off at the pool and felt better this morning; at least until I started to shit my bed and then proceeded to go take an entirely liquid shit forcing a shower to clean off. I'm going to keep drinking water today, introduce some crackers into the mix, nothing too wild, and hope the progress back to 100% continues.


I really don't need to know your bathroom destruction exploits.

Lol.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Already in process, grabbed a new box on Thursday night.
> 
> I think it's food poisoning honestly, I've been sleeping a lot and just laying down to settle my stomach; last night I dropped the kids off at the pool and felt better this morning; at least until I started to shit my bed and then proceeded to go take an entirely liquid shit forcing a shower to clean off. I'm going to keep drinking water today, introduce some crackers into the mix, nothing too wild, and hope the progress back to 100% continues.


oh geeeez man! 

If it makes you feel better, I had a little squirt of poop when I was deadlifting the other day. Luckily it was solid and didn't run down my leg, and it wasn't like... a lot of it. I just quickly put the weights up and went to the locker room, cleaned up, and left.

...I don't think anyone around me in the gym noticed.  

LOL


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Already in process, grabbed a new box on Thursday night.
> 
> I think it's food poisoning honestly, I've been sleeping a lot and just laying down to settle my stomach; last night I dropped the kids off at the pool and felt better this morning; at least until I started to shit my bed and then proceeded to go take an entirely liquid shit forcing a shower to clean off. I'm going to keep drinking water today, introduce some crackers into the mix, nothing too wild, and hope the progress back to 100% continues.



This guy was laying in a hospital bed once and he lifted his leg to fart and dumped all over the sheets. He was pretty embarrassed so he just balled them up and threw them out the window. Well, they landed on this homeless guy and he was shaking them off when a cop was walking by. The officer said “What’s going on buddy?” and he said “I don’t know but I think I just beat the shit out of a ghost!”


----------



## BlackMastodon

The "Why Are You Mad Right Now... And Why is it Because You Shit Yourself?" thread.


----------



## TedEH

Had an awful time with my car this week - I drove out to Montreal for a work event, and on the way back I managed to get stranded on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere 'cause the car broke down.

About a year ago, I had a transmission fluid leak - which seems to be a recurring problem with this car. I had a bunch of lines replaced before, and when it last broke, last year, the garage I brought it to replaced out this whole valve/lines/assembly/thing that he said was the source of the problem. I figured that if he found the root cause, then I'd be done with that problem. Fast forward to this week - I arrive in Montreal (~2 hours from home + traffic) and the car starts slipping out of gear like it used to do when it lost ATF last time. So, I stock up on a bunch of the little 1L bottles of the stuff, top it off, and go about my business thinking I can get it looked at when I get home. For the return trip, I assumed I lost more while the car sat during the day, so I added more before leaving. I get about 20 minutes into the drive and it starts acting up again, which feels like it's much sooner than it should be - I stop, buy a couple more bottles and I figure I can make it home if I just keep adding it until I make it home, then keep it parked until I can get to a garage. I was very wrong. Apparently the leak got worse - I got another 20 minutes or so, the dash lights up with all the warnings, and suddenly the car is struggling to maintain speed. I add in the rest of what I've got, thinking if I can use that to get me to a gas station or something maybe - but as much as it got me going, it didn't go far enough.

So at this point, the car is so low on ATF that I can't put it into gear anymore, so I literally can't move outside of pushing the car. Also it's about 3am. Also, I'm about an hour out from home still. I called and got some family to wake up, go pick up a ton of bottles of ATF, drive out an hour to meet me, then follow me back, stopping to check and top it back off every 15-20 minutes. So not my finest hour, but we made it home without having to pay whatever ungodly amount the towing would have cost. And I'm lucky that things didn't go worse than they did - I feel like there was a good risk of the car breaking much worse than it did.

And now I have no car for at least this weekend and the upcoming week. And I'm stupidly tired from being out so late.


----------



## p0ke

My whole family caught the flu. Terrible. My fever is so high, my teeth keep clacking and my hands loose sense of feeling unless I take ibuprofen every few hours... And my daughter hasn't eaten anything since yesterday because she's too afraid of throwing up. 
Gah, this is like 10000 times worse than covid...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Trying to sleep in and my fucking cat is like "iS tHaT yOuR aLaRm? mEoW mEoW tImE fOr mE tO gO oUtSiDe mOtHeRfUcKeR"


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> Trying to sleep in and my fucking cat is like "iS tHaT yOuR aLaRm? mEoW mEoW tImE fOr mE tO gO oUtSiDe mOtHeRfUcKeR"


Dude I feel this so hard.

Mine is my kids, Monday through Friday, I have to literally beg them to get out of bed, just fucking begging them. Saturday and Sunday? Boom sunrays hit our hemisphere and BOOM, my door is knocked down with two little nuggets jumping into my bed and then the thump thump thump of our 3 cats also jumping into bed. It's really fucking hard to stay angry at any of them, but god damn I wish I could sleep in for once.


----------



## CanserDYI

My god....I thought the guitar market was smoking crack....holy fuck I haven't bought a car since 2016 what the fuck happened?!


----------



## mastapimp

CanserDYI said:


> My god....I thought the guitar market was smoking crack....holy fuck I haven't bought a car since 2016 what the fuck happened?!


Chip shortage is a major factor in limiting production. While waiting for my car to get serviced at the dealership, overheard a sales guy explaining to another customer that they're mostly selling used cars cause they only get 1-2 new models in a week due to the stall on ICs (this was maybe a year ago). He was trying to buy back this guy's minivan but couldn't offer him anything newer.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> My god....I thought the guitar market was smoking crack....holy fuck I haven't bought a car since 2016 what the fuck happened?!


Several pages ago, my rant was about how my fancy electric car had a charge controller malfunction, and it was basically because the board that housed the charge controller wasn't protected from the elements properly. So, to make my car function again, it needed a $30 microchip. Since there was a a severe chip shortage, it meant that I was just without a car. I had the thought to just buy another car, since I had a couple grand in the bank- it wouldn't have been a great down payment, but I thought it would get me by. However, there were zero used cars available in the area, and the cheapest new vehicle anybody had in stock was literally more than 5x what I paid for the car that wasn't getting me around anymore.

Eventually, I "lucked out" and found a junkyard that had the board I needed, except it was over $2k, and I'm still unsure how long it will last before it also craps out.

I think I'm honestly going to have to just give up on owning a car when that happens. And it's going to eventually be a huge problem for me, since I live literally in the second most remote place east of the Mississippi in the US. As in, if I need a new water heater or something, it's a 90 minute round trip to the nearest store that might have one. If I order one online, they will inevitably offer free delivery until I put in my addresse, and then it's "oh shit, we didn't know people lived there, sorry, no delivery options." And biking to work when it's -40° outside (C or F, take your pick) is likely to cost me some fingers and toes. There is a bus here, but it unreliable at best and even on a good day it would only take me to work and not back home.

And this auto price thing will never go back to "normal." Chip manufacturers are laying people off again. Auto manufacturers have already had time now to solve supply issues but have done nothing to help the consumer. So, if you are making less than a quarter million a year as a family, I guess say goodbye to your quality of life over the next 8-10 years. 7% inflation, and local employers are patting themselves on the back for giving people a 4% raise to adjust for cost of living increase, and a lot of those people were already struggling. People on government assistance are either going to be totally fucked or else they will be taken care of, and then most of the working class will be forced to join them.


----------



## TedEH

Wasn't sure if this belonged in the "not worth it's own" thread, or if it makes sense here - it's more of a "thing I've noticed happens a lot and makes me unreasonably annoyed".

So imagine you describe something. And you use a metaphor or something to describe it. Then someone decides that your metaphor wasn't good enough, so they one-up it in a way that just exaggerates the metaphor and adds nothing to the conversation. Maybe for attention. Maybe just to feel like they participated. Usually with an escalation in volume to accompany it. Maybe they think it's good banter or something.

It drives me nuts. Example: "Wow, if that dog decides to run, the owner is just going to flail behind them like a keychain" which immediately ends up one-up'd with "NO it's more like A FEATHER". Sometimes the extra contribution is YELLED for some facking reason. Soooo many times have I made a point, just for someone to decide I didn't make it strong enough and SHOUT IT BACK IN MY OWN FACE.

Thanks, you've added nothing, and I hate it.

This has been my rant for this morning.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Several pages ago, my rant was about how my fancy electric car had a charge controller malfunction, and it was basically because the board that housed the charge controller wasn't protected from the elements properly. So, to make my car function again, it needed a $30 microchip. Since there was a a severe chip shortage, it meant that I was just without a car. I had the thought to just buy another car, since I had a couple grand in the bank- it wouldn't have been a great down payment, but I thought it would get me by. However, there were zero used cars available in the area, and the cheapest new vehicle anybody had in stock was literally more than 5x what I paid for the car that wasn't getting me around anymore.
> 
> Eventually, I "lucked out" and found a junkyard that had the board I needed, except it was over $2k, and I'm still unsure how long it will last before it also craps out.
> 
> I think I'm honestly going to have to just give up on owning a car when that happens. And it's going to eventually be a huge problem for me, since I live literally in the second most remote place east of the Mississippi in the US. As in, if I need a new water heater or something, it's a 90 minute round trip to the nearest store that might have one. If I order one online, they will inevitably offer free delivery until I put in my addresse, and then it's "oh shit, we didn't know people lived there, sorry, no delivery options." And biking to work when it's -40° outside (C or F, take your pick) is likely to cost me some fingers and toes. There is a bus here, but it unreliable at best and even on a good day it would only take me to work and not back home.
> 
> And this auto price thing will never go back to "normal." Chip manufacturers are laying people off again. Auto manufacturers have already had time now to solve supply issues but have done nothing to help the consumer. So, if you are making less than a quarter million a year as a family, I guess say goodbye to your quality of life over the next 8-10 years. 7% inflation, and local employers are patting themselves on the back for giving people a 4% raise to adjust for cost of living increase, and a lot of those people were already struggling. People on government assistance are either going to be totally fucked or else they will be taken care of, and then most of the working class will be forced to join them.


I looked for a new washer fluid reservoir for my 2011 car earlier this year. $70 on eBay, not bad. 
Called a scrap yard in the Detroit area and they said they have one for $250. I tell him that it's $70 on eBay for a new one, why is this one so much? He says that supply is low because of some flimsy pandemic excuse and I'm like no, I'll buy the new one on eBay, thanks...

Everyone heard about microchip shortages and decided to cash in on everything related to car parts. $2k for a controller makes me want to puke, sorry to hear it. 



TedEH said:


> Wasn't sure if this belonged in the "not worth it's own" thread, or if it makes sense here - it's more of a "thing I've noticed happens a lot and makes me unreasonably annoyed".
> 
> So imagine you describe something. And you use a metaphor or something to describe it. Then someone decides that your metaphor wasn't good enough, so they one-up it in a way that just exaggerates the metaphor and adds nothing to the conversation. Maybe for attention. Maybe just to feel like they participated. Usually with an escalation in volume to accompany it. Maybe they think it's good banter or something.
> 
> It drives me nuts. Example: "Wow, if that dog decides to run, the owner is just going to flail behind them like a keychain" which immediately ends up one-up'd with "NO it's more like A FEATHER". Sometimes the extra contribution is YELLED for some facking reason. Soooo many times have I made a point, just for someone to decide I didn't make it strong enough and SHOUT IT BACK IN MY OWN FACE.
> 
> Thanks, you've added nothing, and I hate it.
> 
> This has been my rant for this morning.


Some people have negative points in Personality and they think they can make up for it by being loud and parroting people. Some people just need to accept they aren't funny, and focus on something that makes them actually interesting. Fucking.... Take up sewing or something.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Some people have negative points in Personality and they think they can make up for it by being loud and parroting people. Some people just need to accept they aren't funny, and focus on something that makes them actually interesting. Fucking.... Take up sewing or something.


like...sewing their mouths shut?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Several pages ago, my rant was about how my fancy electric car had a charge controller malfunction, and it was basically because the board that housed the charge controller wasn't protected from the elements properly. So, to make my car function again, it needed a $30 microchip. Since there was a a severe chip shortage, it meant that I was just without a car. I had the thought to just buy another car, since I had a couple grand in the bank- it wouldn't have been a great down payment, but I thought it would get me by. However, there were zero used cars available in the area, and the cheapest new vehicle anybody had in stock was literally more than 5x what I paid for the car that wasn't getting me around anymore.
> 
> Eventually, I "lucked out" and found a junkyard that had the board I needed, except it was over $2k, and I'm still unsure how long it will last before it also craps out.
> 
> I think I'm honestly going to have to just give up on owning a car when that happens. And it's going to eventually be a huge problem for me, since I live literally in the second most remote place east of the Mississippi in the US. As in, if I need a new water heater or something, it's a 90 minute round trip to the nearest store that might have one. If I order one online, they will inevitably offer free delivery until I put in my addresse, and then it's "oh shit, we didn't know people lived there, sorry, no delivery options." And biking to work when it's -40° outside (C or F, take your pick) is likely to cost me some fingers and toes. There is a bus here, but it unreliable at best and even on a good day it would only take me to work and not back home.
> 
> And this auto price thing will never go back to "normal." Chip manufacturers are laying people off again. Auto manufacturers have already had time now to solve supply issues but have done nothing to help the consumer. So, if you are making less than a quarter million a year as a family, I guess say goodbye to your quality of life over the next 8-10 years. 7% inflation, and local employers are patting themselves on the back for giving people a 4% raise to adjust for cost of living increase, and a lot of those people were already struggling. People on government assistance are either going to be totally fucked or else they will be taken care of, and then most of the working class will be forced to join them.


Honestly, I'd suggest just getting a real car. EVs are an interesting alternative, but I don't see them being a workable solution.

I am sorry if this sounds flippant. I really feel like your situation is a rock and a hard place, with a few options but most of them aren't too great. I hope there is an option that is, I don't know... the least worst? Lol


----------



## bostjan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Honestly, I'd suggest just getting a real car. EVs are an interesting alternative, but I don't see them being a workable solution.


Yeah, would have been great advice about 3 years ago. What am I going to do now - go rob like 5 banks in order to afford a down payment on a 2002 Ford Focus?

The saddest part of it all is that the stupid board I replaced was the size of a credit card, and if it had been potted in $10 worth of epoxy, it would have never corroded in the first place. The first couple years I owned the car, I saved big money on fuel. But they stick you for it when you need brakes or whatever special part. I'm pretty sure that an EV could be manufactured wayyy cheaper than an ICE vehicle, but between the government regulations on everything and the manufacturers making sure they get their money, it'll never happen.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Honestly, I'd suggest just getting a real car. EVs are an interesting alternative, but I don't see them being a workable solution.
> 
> I am sorry if this sounds flippant. I really feel like your situation is a rock and a hard place, with a few options but most of them aren't too great. I hope there is an option that is, I don't know... the least worst? Lol


Tbf, the same issue could come up in an ICE car depending on the controller that craps out, it's just unfortunate that his was the controller that charges the car. Also, If he's driving an EV, there are probably reasons for why he doesn't want a "real" car. :3

I'm biased since EV's are my career, it's just really cute when people talk about "real" cars and how EV's aren't a good option even though the market is still relatively in its infancy and there are growing pains. But yeah let's keep choking on fossil fuel exhaust because electricity is hard.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Yeah, would have been great advice about 3 years ago. What am I going to do now - go rob like 5 banks in order to afford a down payment on a 2002 Ford Focus?
> 
> The saddest part of it all is that the stupid board I replaced was the size of a credit card, and if it had been potted in $10 worth of epoxy, it would have never corroded in the first place. The first couple years I owned the car, I saved big money on fuel. But they stick you for it when you need brakes or whatever special part. I'm pretty sure that an EV could be manufactured wayyy cheaper than an ICE vehicle, but between the government regulations on everything and the manufacturers making sure they get their money, it'll never happen.


Not for a while unfortunately, especially with battery materials jumping in price this year. The battery pack for a full sized EV truck is something like $70k for parts alone.


Allegedly...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Tbf, the same issue could come up in an ICE car depending on the controller that craps out, it's just unfortunate that his was the controller that charges the car. Also, If he's driving an EV, there are probably reasons for why he doesn't want a "real" car. :3
> 
> I'm biased since EV's are my career, it's just really cute when people talk about "real" cars and how EV's aren't a good option even though the market is still relatively in its infancy and there are growing pains. But yeah let's keep choking on fossil fuel exhaust because electricity is hard.


I'm not getting into the reasons why they aren't a good option, but they aren't.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not getting into the reasons why they aren't a good option, but they aren't.


Edit: not gonna egg you on to turn it into an argument. Like I said, I'm biased since it's my career and I'm passionate for EV's, so agree to disagree and we'll see where we are in 15-2 years.


----------



## TedEH

I'm expecting that I'll need a new vehicle some time in the next few years, and I've been thinking it might be time to try electric - so if there's some good argument not to, I'd want to hear it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah its pretty freaking insane looking at cars right now....$6000 USD for a 2004 Jeep with 198k miles? $9000 for a 2002 Highlander with 240k miles. These cars can fucking vote, guys.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I'm expecting that I'll need a new vehicle some time in the next few years, and I've been thinking it might be time to try electric - so if there's some good argument not to, I'd want to hear it.


From an individual consumer standpoint I'd say the biggest argument against EV's is the high cost of entry, but that's really it unless you live in the middle of nowhere, off-grid, and generate your own electricity. In more epopulated areas, EV chargers are only becoming more prevalent and many offices and newer apartments are installing chargers, some offices even offering free charging to employees. 
Temperature also does play into it, unfortunately. Cold weather (like in QC) will see EV's only really be able to use 60% of their max charge, but if you aren't planning any long road trips in the dead of winter then that just means you have to charge a bit more often.

Things get squirrelly when you look at it as an industry:
People argue that the EV is only as clean as the grid that charges it, which is true but also a really flimsy argument and if anything is an argument against coal power plants. Renewable energy sources are only becoming more efficient and, again, more prevalent. 
Mining raw materials is a huge grey area, ethically, so it depends on the battery supplier and who they get these materials from and for how much. 
Battery recycling/second-life is also kinda up in the air, but again I'd say that mass market EV's should be an argument that we SHOULD be trying to do a better job of recycling, period. Nobody fucking recycled plastic and the companies that push single-use plastics should be tried and fined billions for the damage they have done, but that's my personal opinion. As far as battery recycling and second-life goes, that's creating more jobs to reuse them for energy storage. How viable it is, though, it's a bit too early to tell. 
Battery technology is only advancing and eventually there will be more breakthroughs that see more efficient batteries and ones that don't degrade as quickly.


----------



## TedEH

So the strongest argument is..... we can't build them in a "clean" way?

I guess from the point of view of an average consumer who doesn't / can't generally know any better, wouldn't the manufacture of gas cars be comparably bad? I'm sure gas car manufacturing isn't "clean".


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> So the strongest argument is..... we can't build them in a "clean" way?
> 
> I guess from the point of view of an average consumer who doesn't / can't generally know any better, wouldn't the manufacture of gas cars be comparably bad? I'm sure gas car manufacturing isn't "clean".


Bingo. All manufacturing is dirty, so we pick our poison.

Also, forgot to mention: many EV proponents like to say that the money you save from not buying gas eventually makes up for the higher price tag of the car but I think that's bullshit, especially when we're talking about $70k+ EV's. Gas prices have gone up, yes, but even when this was a more popular viewpoint in the mid-2010's it didn't hold much water since it would take something like 10 years for the price to offset. But, if you can bear the high initial investment, then at least you don't feel the hurt of monthly gas payments.
There's also the consideration that the average car age on the road in North America today is something like 12 years, so newer cars are being driven longer which is good because most people aren't trading them in like iPhones and contributing to waste.

Funny enough, I think if someone wants an EV for the environmental impact, they're actually better off keeping their current old ICE car or keeping an old beater going instead of contributing to scrap. This isn't even considering nodding a car to be more fuel efficient, or a hybrid, or a full EV, but those last 2 options are hefty investments in themselves and unless you're a really passionate hobbyist or Arnold Schwarzenegger, not really viable.

I'll step down from my soapbox for the morning.


----------



## TedEH

There are definitely full-electric cars well under that price, no? Like more in the 30-40k range? Same as you'd see for for some normal cars...?

Speaking of -
I brought my car to a garage on Monday 'cause apparently some kind of transmission pump thing is rotted out. It's been sitting there since, 'cause it's taken them until today to source a replacement pump. Plus the 5+ hours it's gonna take to actually change it. Sounds like I'll have no car for the weekend and the cost of the repair + getting around this weekend is going to suck.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> There are definitely full-electric cars well under that price, no? Like more in the 30-40k range? Same as you'd see for for some normal cars...?


Some, yeah. Probably more Hyundais and KIAs, the Chevy Bolt, I think the Mach E is under 60k CAD. Definitely not any EV truck, those are 6 figures minimum for now. Once production scale increases it'll be more economic to build the affordable EV's, but they'll likely justify it by cutting the range a little short and reducing the number of options available. If you wanna drive 600 km on a charge and have every bell and whistle then it'll cost you; if you don't care about having more than 150 km range and only some features then there are cars on the market.

I think many OEMs are following Tesla's original business model with selling the more expensive premium vehicles for a higher price to get more profit to fund development and manufacturing of the smaller, more affordable cars. VW started with the Audi E-tron, GM pushing the Cadillac Lyriq and GMC Hummer EV, Rivians are a high price, Jaguar I-Pace, etc. The exception is probably Hyundai/KIA and the Chevy Bolt like I said. 

In other news: I'm mad at myself for having a day off today and being emotionally invested in this topic in this thread and doing more work than I did last week.


----------



## p0ke

This fucking flu just won't go away


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> This fucking flu just won't go away


break out that neti pot and clear out those sinuses.


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> break out that neti pot and clear out those sinuses.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

woke up and randomly lost my voice.


----------



## TedEH

Feels like it's been an unnecessarily stressful xmas for no real good reason.

So on xmas day, we normally do a family breakfast/brunch kind of thing at home, but we changed it this year because my brother couldn't make it until later in the day - because he's in the middle of a nasty custody battle and isn't allowed to pick up the kids until 4. Just as I'm getting ready to head over, I get a text asking to join him on that trip to get the kids because he wants another adult in the car to back him up just to make sure things go smoothly (which I think is smart of him). He's living with my parents but they've been fighting, so my dad refused to go. I agree to go, because why wouldn't I, and we head there. On the way, I learn that my sister is ALSO having an awful time the last couple of days because one of _her_ kids has been hospitalized for having some kind of manic episode. Her oldest (around 17) has gone paranoid and is babbling things about Illuminati and lizard people and such, and seems to think his family is imposters. So now, a chunk of the family from that group are going to be missing. We make it to the pick up point, and we're trying to be as friendly and... amicable? Is that a good word? We're trying to be amicable to the ex and her (step?) dad who come outside to meet us, and ask "how is your Christmas going?" to which he responds bluntly, verbatim: "it's bad". "Oh... did something happen?" He responds - in earshot of the kids - "we had some plans, but you've ruined them." Again - in full earshot of the kids. At about 5pm on Christmas. While following through with a long-agreed-upon arrangement, "generously" allowing us to have a single weekend out of the regular visitation schedule with the kids while they have custody because she claimed we were abusive and the court defaulted to her until we can somehow prove otherwise. I've never had a more passive aggressive encounter. He was "polite" to me in some ways, but you could tell he hated my guts - this guy who has met me all of maybe twice, and who I've done nothing to provoke, is just seething about my presence by association with my brother and I just don't understand what's going on in their heads. I don't know how to process that kind of unwarranted anger pointed at me.

To stack on that, some misunderstandings with the gf led to a sudden change of plans - where she didn't think she was invited to xmas for some reason, but then on realizing that she was welcome, it transformed into her and her dog basically living in my apartment for 4 days - which, between being a really light sleeper, not being used to having anyone else in my home, and being at snout level for an old dog that can't hold it for very long anymore, means I basically haven't had a proper nights sleep since before xmas eve.

So I spent my xmas half asleep, baffled as to what's happening to one nephew, and just flabbergasted at the amount of anger pointed at me, and moreso at my brother whose life they've just torn to pieces. There's some extra layers, like how we all basically tried to ignore that my fathers hand was broken because he got so mad at my brother that he punched a table (while claiming that said brother is the one with an attitude/anger problem instead of granting him a bit of emotional room because, y'know, he just had his home and kids taken from him). Just... uuuuugh. I've finally got a couple days to myself to process - then it'll be back into the mix for new years. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> Feels like it's been an unnecessarily stressful xmas for no real good reason.
> 
> So on xmas day, we normally do a family breakfast/brunch kind of thing at home, but we changed it this year because my brother couldn't make it until later in the day - because he's in the middle of a nasty custody battle and isn't allowed to pick up the kids until 4. Just as I'm getting ready to head over, I get a text asking to join him on that trip to get the kids because he wants another adult in the car to back him up just to make sure things go smoothly (which I think is smart of him). He's living with my parents but they've been fighting, so my dad refused to go. I agree to go, because why wouldn't I, and we head there. On the way, I learn that my sister is ALSO having an awful time the last couple of days because one of _her_ kids has been hospitalized for having some kind of manic episode. Her oldest (around 17) has gone paranoid and is babbling things about Illuminati and lizard people and such, and seems to think his family is imposters. So now, a chunk of the family from that group are going to be missing. We make it to the pick up point, and we're trying to be as friendly and... amicable? Is that a good word? We're trying to be amicable to the ex and her (step?) dad who come outside to meet us, and ask "how is your Christmas going?" to which he responds bluntly, verbatim: "it's bad". "Oh... did something happen?" He responds - in earshot of the kids - "we had some plans, but you've ruined them." Again - in full earshot of the kids. At about 5pm on Christmas. While following through with a long-agreed-upon arrangement, "generously" allowing us to have a single weekend out of the regular visitation schedule with the kids while they have custody because she claimed we were abusive and the court defaulted to her until we can somehow prove otherwise. I've never had a more passive aggressive encounter. He was "polite" to me in some ways, but you could tell he hated my guts - this guy who has met me all of maybe twice, and who I've done nothing to provoke, is just seething about my presence by association with my brother and I just don't understand what's going on in their heads. I don't know how to process that kind of unwarranted anger pointed at me.
> 
> To stack on that, some misunderstandings with the gf led to a sudden change of plans - where she didn't think she was invited to xmas for some reason, but then on realizing that she was welcome, it transformed into her and her dog basically living in my apartment for 4 days - which, between being a really light sleeper, not being used to having anyone else in my home, and being at snout level for an old dog that can't hold it for very long anymore, means I basically haven't had a proper nights sleep since before xmas eve.
> 
> So I spent my xmas half asleep, baffled as to what's happening to one nephew, and just flabbergasted at the amount of anger pointed at me, and moreso at my brother whose life they've just torn to pieces. There's some extra layers, like how we all basically tried to ignore that my fathers hand was broken because he got so mad at my brother that he punched a table (while claiming that said brother is the one with an attitude/anger problem instead of granting him a bit of emotional room because, y'know, he just had his home and kids taken from him). Just... uuuuugh. I've finally got a couple days to myself to process - then it'll be back into the mix for new years. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


ha this reminds me of why I don't go home for the holidays. Haven't in almost 15 years. Good luck with all that buddy!


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> Feels like it's been an unnecessarily stressful xmas for no real good reason.
> 
> So on xmas day, we normally do a family breakfast/brunch kind of thing at home, but we changed it this year because my brother couldn't make it until later in the day - because he's in the middle of a nasty custody battle and isn't allowed to pick up the kids until 4. Just as I'm getting ready to head over, I get a text asking to join him on that trip to get the kids because he wants another adult in the car to back him up just to make sure things go smoothly (which I think is smart of him). He's living with my parents but they've been fighting, so my dad refused to go. I agree to go, because why wouldn't I, and we head there. On the way, I learn that my sister is ALSO having an awful time the last couple of days because one of _her_ kids has been hospitalized for having some kind of manic episode. Her oldest (around 17) has gone paranoid and is babbling things about Illuminati and lizard people and such, and seems to think his family is imposters. So now, a chunk of the family from that group are going to be missing. We make it to the pick up point, and we're trying to be as friendly and... amicable? Is that a good word? We're trying to be amicable to the ex and her (step?) dad who come outside to meet us, and ask "how is your Christmas going?" to which he responds bluntly, verbatim: "it's bad". "Oh... did something happen?" He responds - in earshot of the kids - "we had some plans, but you've ruined them." Again - in full earshot of the kids. At about 5pm on Christmas. While following through with a long-agreed-upon arrangement, "generously" allowing us to have a single weekend out of the regular visitation schedule with the kids while they have custody because she claimed we were abusive and the court defaulted to her until we can somehow prove otherwise. I've never had a more passive aggressive encounter. He was "polite" to me in some ways, but you could tell he hated my guts - this guy who has met me all of maybe twice, and who I've done nothing to provoke, is just seething about my presence by association with my brother and I just don't understand what's going on in their heads. I don't know how to process that kind of unwarranted anger pointed at me.
> 
> To stack on that, some misunderstandings with the gf led to a sudden change of plans - where she didn't think she was invited to xmas for some reason, but then on realizing that she was welcome, it transformed into her and her dog basically living in my apartment for 4 days - which, between being a really light sleeper, not being used to having anyone else in my home, and being at snout level for an old dog that can't hold it for very long anymore, means I basically haven't had a proper nights sleep since before xmas eve.
> 
> So I spent my xmas half asleep, baffled as to what's happening to one nephew, and just flabbergasted at the amount of anger pointed at me, and moreso at my brother whose life they've just torn to pieces. There's some extra layers, like how we all basically tried to ignore that my fathers hand was broken because he got so mad at my brother that he punched a table (while claiming that said brother is the one with an attitude/anger problem instead of granting him a bit of emotional room because, y'know, he just had his home and kids taken from him). Just... uuuuugh. I've finally got a couple days to myself to process - then it'll be back into the mix for new years. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


Man. All I can say is I am so sorry you have to deal with that shit. Nightmare.


----------



## TedEH

After typing that one, I finally had the place to myself and passed out for almost 10 hours. So much easier to process with some sleep. The good news is that the xmas gifts seem to have gone over well. Myself and the gf each ended up getting eachother the same thing - those little at-home espresso machines. Having the same idea was amusing. And we drink enough coffee between the two of us that it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> After typing that one, I finally had the place to myself and passed out for almost 10 hours. So much easier to process with some sleep. The good news is that the xmas gifts seem to have gone over well. Myself and the gf each ended up getting eachother the same thing - those little at-home espresso machines. Having the same idea was amusing. And we drink enough coffee between the two of us that it makes a lot of sense.


2nd Xmas that my partner and I were together, first one that we really celebrated, we both got each other a wooden watch from the same company. Had a great laugh over that.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> 2nd Xmas that my partner and I were together, first one that we really celebrated, we both got each other a wooden watch from the same company. Had a great laugh over that.



Married 10 years and Santa brought my wife and I a new espresso machine to replace our 10 year old Saeco. I’m gonna miss that bad boy but Phillips bought Saeco, so this is a comparable replacement. I think I went through about a bag of beans Christmas morning fucking around with it,


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> Married 10 years and Santa brought my wife and I a new espresso machine to replace our 10 year old Saeco. I’m gonna miss that bad boy but Phillips bought Saeco, so this is a comparable replacement. I think I went through about a bag of beans Christmas morning fucking around with it,


Same happened when we got our Breville espresso machine Xmas before the pandemic. My partner was wired off of like 4 cups of coffee trying to tune in the settings and I didn't start drinking coffee until like 2 weeks later.


----------



## CanserDYI

Flunked out of a scholarship in the late 2000s and said goodbye to the school after I thought I was too cool for school. Well here we are almost 2023 and they're suing me for the tuition and a judge granted them wage garnishment  Freaking 8 grand and they want 15% of my paycheck now until it's paid off. Spoke to my lawyer who pretty much told me I'm lucky it's not 25%, and that he could fight it for me, but probably would lose and then owe him money and the school, and that I'd be better off just paying the garnishment. I'm pissed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> Flunked out of a scholarship in the late 2000s and said goodbye to the school after I thought I was too cool for school. Well here we are almost 2023 and they're suing me for the tuition and a judge granted them wage garnishment  Freaking 8 grand and they want 15% of my paycheck now until it's paid off. Spoke to my lawyer who pretty much told me I'm lucky it's not 25%, and that he could fight it for me, but probably would lose and then owe him money and the school, and that I'd be better off just paying the garnishment. I'm pissed.


That is beyond fucked that they can sue you and win for not keeping grades up for a scholarship. The business side of post-secondary school is grossly predatory and I'm sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Flunked out of a scholarship in the late 2000s and said goodbye to the school after I thought I was too cool for school. Well here we are almost 2023 and they're suing me for the tuition and a judge granted them wage garnishment  Freaking 8 grand and they want 15% of my paycheck now until it's paid off. Spoke to my lawyer who pretty much told me I'm lucky it's not 25%, and that he could fight it for me, but probably would lose and then owe him money and the school, and that I'd be better off just paying the garnishment. I'm pissed.


I'm sorry this happened. I can see both sides of this, but it does bite that it's a steep 15% rather than monthly payments that are possibly more manageable. Hopefully it isn't "I'm risking homelessness" detrimental to your finances.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sorry this happened. I can see both sides of this, but it does bite that it's a steep 15% rather than monthly payments that are possibly more manageable. Hopefully it isn't "I'm risking homelessness" detrimental to your finances.


I mean its not going to put me in rags and have my children eating garbage, I had a pretty decent raise recently and I'll be making a lot more coming up soon, so it shouldn't be that bad, but come the fuck on...8 thousand dollars from a family of four for a few weeks of education the better part of 15 years ago? I didn't get any degree, I didn't benefit at all from it, and now they need that money so bad that they are garnishing my wages finally when I'm getting on my feet, just really grinds my gears.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Down three crew members at work. One officially quit. One got fired. One has stopped showing up altogether. I've been working six days a week for the past two months and I'm fucking tired. My only day off is spend on upkeep around the house and I've honestly spend about as much as I've brought in on fixing / replacing things. I've got an evaluation coming up and I don't get a decent bump in pay I might start looking for something else.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> I mean its not going to put me in rags and have my children eating garbage, I had a pretty decent raise recently and I'll be making a lot more coming up soon, so it shouldn't be that bad, but come the fuck on...8 thousand dollars from a family of four for a few weeks of education the better part of 15 years ago? I didn't get any degree, I didn't benefit at all from it, and now they need that money so bad that they are garnishing my wages finally when I'm getting on my feet, just really grinds my gears.


It does suck, I agree. Unfortunately, they spent money in your future, you decided after signing off for it that you weren't interested in school, and so the money is up in the air. They should've taken care of it sooner, but they didn't. I also get that another student might have benefitted from it. 

However, they are showing just how little they care about the education of students and instead care about the money. It's probably awful having that pop up out if nowhere.


----------



## bostjan

Carrion Rocket said:


> Down three crew members at work. One officially quit. One got fired. One has stopped showing up altogether. I've been working six days a week for the past two months and I'm fucking tired. My only day off is spend on upkeep around the house and I've honestly spend about as much as I've brought in on fixing / replacing things. I've got an evaluation coming up and I don't get a decent bump in pay I might start looking for something else.


I've seen the same thing all over around here, too. Every workplace is horribly understaffed and no one wants to work for the compensation being offered. Yet... no one I personally know right now is out of work unless they were out of work long before the pandemic anyway. So, where is everyone?!

Chances are that someone is offering something that sounds way better than what your workplace is offering. Maybe you can discretely track down the two people who quit and see where they went and look into that as an option in case your current gig stops treating you like they value your work. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> However, they are showing just how little they care about the education of students and instead care about the money. It's probably awful having that pop up out if nowhere.



This is really the bottom line of what I've been seeing lately. Every business wants to make money. But things have just gotten out of hand lately, and it seems pretty widespread. It's like so many of these businesses are being run by an AI that is programmed with the only goal being to make a profit now. The factor of human empathy is quickly fading away from business, not that it ever was prevalent, but it's just getting so much more rare. It's to the point where you can watch an old mob money and feel jealous of the guy who owes money to the mob, since the mob in the movie treats the guy better than most billing departments work nowadays. I might be only slightly exaggerating.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> This is really the bottom line of what I've been seeing lately. Every business wants to make money. But things have just gotten out of hand lately, and it seems pretty widespread. It's like so many of these businesses are being run by an AI that is programmed with the only goal being to make a profit now. The factor of human empathy is quickly fading away from business, not that it ever was prevalent, but it's just getting so much more rare. It's to the point where you can watch an old mob money and feel jealous of the guy who owes money to the mob, since the mob in the movie treats the guy better than most billing departments work nowadays. I might be only slightly exaggerating.


Next time, Chase Bank is breaking thumbs!


----------



## bostjan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Next time, Chase Bank is breaking thumbs!


That's too soft. I've literally been told "next time, there won't be a next time." Like, WTF, am I going to get wacked over a $250 balance on a medical bill?!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> That's too soft. I've literally been told "next time, there won't be a next time." Like, WTF, am I going to get wacked over a $250 balance on a medical bill?!


Lol. Sorry, but that is funny.


----------



## MFB

Made a protein shake in the blender (milk + 1 scoop of powder), left it on the counter so it could settle, went to pick it up by the top which wasn't entirely on anymore, and it proceeded to fall out from under the top and spill all over the island/floor/splashed onto the appliances on the other side; real fucking fun spending 15 mins and like, half a fucking roll of paper towels just sopping up 12oz of protein shake. Had to break out the Swiffer afterwards to get rid of the stick afterwards, just an all around fucking mess.

And now I'll need to go out tonight for more milk since I'm down to the last 12 oz or so in the half gallon.


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> Made a protein shake in the blender (milk + 1 scoop of powder), left it on the counter so it could settle, went to pick it up by the top which wasn't entirely on anymore, and it proceeded to fall out from under the top and spill all over the island/floor/splashed onto the appliances on the other side; real fucking fun spending 15 mins and like, half a fucking roll of paper towels just sopping up 12oz of protein shake. Had to break out the Swiffer afterwards to get rid of the stick afterwards, just an all around fucking mess.
> 
> And now I'll need to go out tonight for more milk since I'm down to the last 12 oz or so in the half gallon.


Yeah, nothing is worse than squeezing too hard and blowing your protein shake all over without getting it swallowed as intended.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Yeah, nothing is worse than squeezing too hard and blowing your protein shake all over without getting it swallowed as intended.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Yeah, nothing is worse than squeezing too hard and blowing your protein shake all over without getting it swallowed as intended.


HEY! Phrasing!


----------



## Masoo2

this


----------



## bostjan

My money-pit-of-a-car shit out on me again, and it's the same issue that it's been for a year now. This is literally the 18th time I've had the error message pop up and I'm still 0 for 18 at managing to reset the error so that it'll let me go anywhere. Last time was around Halloween, so I had started developing a tiny bit of confidence that the issue was finally resolved after 10 months and nearly $10k in repairs.

I know it's my fault for buying a used car, but still, I'm so pissed that Ford makes this error brick the car and makes the diagnostics so impossible to interpret that not even a guy who was trained for two years by Ford themselves can make any sense of the codes. If only the stupid car would give you some sort of warning before just going completely powerless. Like, "oh, you are doing 70 mph on the highway at night up a hill on a curve - good luck doing that with no power steering or any torque whatsoever, haha!"


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don't blame yourself for buying used, that should never be excused by an OEM who designs a product that's meant to be used daily for over a decade (hopefully). 

If you have any contacts at Ford, I'd suggest reaching out to them. An issue that bricks an entire car and renders it an extremely large and heavy paper weight should be a big fucking deal to them, regardless of model year, and they may have records of how to fix it. Car forum responses only get so far, but someone at the company might see it and give a shit.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Don't blame yourself for buying used, that should never be excused by an OEM who designs a product that's meant to be used daily for over a decade (hopefully).
> 
> If you have any contacts at Ford, I'd suggest reaching out to them. An issue that bricks an entire car and renders it an extremely large and heavy paper weight should be a big fucking deal to them, regardless of model year, and they may have records of how to fix it. Car forum responses only get so far, but someone at the company might see it and give a shit.


Been there. Even called the company HQ, and waited a week to hear back. Everyone brushes it off, often very unprofessionally. Like a Ford employee telling me that if I didn't want to have to deal with the car breaking in novel ways and no one (including Ford service garages) having any clue where to start, I shouldn't have bought an electric car.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Surely 18 is hyperbole? Otherwise, holy shit.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Mad at myself because I got nothing done at work today as I daydreamed about going home to play my Edwards and tomorrow I’ll have to play catchup. I feel like a teenager.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Been there. Even called the company HQ, and waited a week to hear back. Everyone brushes it off, often very unprofessionally. Like a Ford employee telling me that if I didn't want to have to deal with the car breaking in novel ways and no one (including Ford service garages) having any clue where to start, I shouldn't have bought an electric car.


Fuck, that sucks. Especially just being brushed off by the employee like that. Not entirely sure how JD Power reports are submitted but that might also be an option to document it against them. At the very least it's the best middle finger you can give to Ford for being dismissive.

I know OEM'sccare a lot about their JD Power score/ranking on the latest releases, but not entirely sure on older cars. 

Man, car troubles fucking blow.


----------

